# Slidy Puzzles Accomplishment Thread



## Parity (Mar 1, 2010)

This thread is for posting accomplishments for slidy puzzles, such as the 15 puzzle.
__________________________________________________

Computer 15 puzzle PB.
22.86 68 moves.


----------



## Parity (Mar 6, 2010)

PB computer 15 puzzle average of 5.

24.64
I lost the times.
FMl.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 23, 2011)

15 puzzle sim on iTouch (only times to nearest second)
Single: 15
Avg5: 21.67
Avg12: 23.10


----------



## Toad (Feb 23, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> 15 puzzle sim on iTouch (only times to nearest second)
> Single: 15
> Avg5: 21.67
> Avg12: 23.10


 
Ohnice! The free one entitled "15 Puzzle"?


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 23, 2011)

Toad said:


> Ohnice! The free one entitled "15 Puzzle"?


Yep

(15.00), (34.00), 24.00, 19.00, 18.00, 28.00, 21.00, 29.00, 19.00, 18.00, 21.00, 17.00 = 21.40 Avg12
18.00, 21.00, (17.00), (28.00), 18.00 = 19.00 Avg5

EDIT: 19.00, 18.00, 21.00, 17.00, (28.00), 18.00, 24.00, 14.00, 21.00, 18.00, (11.00), 22.00 = 19.20 Avg12
24.00, 14.00, 21.00, 18.00, (11.00) = 17.67 Avg5


----------



## vcuber13 (May 29, 2011)

15 puzzle sim i made
17.20 (35.16) 32.28 (13.56[PB]) 24.24 = 24.57


----------



## vcuber13 (May 30, 2011)

11.72 15 puzzle sim


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 3, 2011)

*16.44, 15.28, (11.16), 13.24, 13.64,* 17.64, 19.48, (24.20), 16.00, 17.68, 18.72, 13.88,
16.20 a012
14.05 ao5
15 puzzle


----------



## Julian (Jun 4, 2011)

12.88 15 puzzle sim
EDIT: 8.72, astronomically lucky. 7-move first column, and after the first 2 columns, 2 moves to solve.
EDIT 2: 2 solves later, another sub-10, 6-move first 2 columns.


----------



## Julian (Jun 5, 2011)

5.52 15 puzzle sim single


----------



## Julian (Jun 9, 2011)

15 puzzle sim
(9.08), 13.52, 12.08, (20.76), 15.88 = 13.83


----------



## Julian (Jun 20, 2011)

@Ben Sure, I can definitely take you.

Also, 12.84 15 puzzle sim Ao5

EDIT:


----------



## Owen (Jun 27, 2011)

15 puzzle sim:

13.52 11.52 13.16 (15.00) (6.16) = 12.73

heh


----------



## Owen (Jun 29, 2011)

15 puzzle sim

16.96 (6.48) 7.20 8.08 (20.04) = 10.75

adkshjgbfvweuvcxebgrfduxhgrftwantsub10


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 9, 2011)

13.08 15 puzzle average of 5
11.88 15.44 (11.16) 11.92 (17.28)

12.24 ao5 (15p)
9.94 (20.28) (9.28) 12.04 14.72
first sub 10s


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 10, 2011)

13.97 15 puzzle ao12

edit:
8.76 single!


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 22, 2011)

23.80 15 puzzle sim single. Lol I suck.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 23, 2011)

33.60 15 puzzle sim single

72.43 Avg 25


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 23, 2011)

57.40, 36.44, 57.32, 55.04, 38.20 = 48.88 Mean of 5 , 15 puzzle sim.

EDIT : 32.16 with 87 moves. Yay!


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 23, 2011)

25.96 single 15 puzzle sim.

EDIT : 48.61 mean of 12.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 23, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> 1:46.01, 1:39.61, (1:38.77), 1:57.11, 2:02.16, 1:50.34, 1:46.46, 1:55.06, 1:57.47, 1:59.62, 1:44.54, (2:07.70) = 1:51.84 Average of 12! WTF?!?!?
> 
> Third solve is PB single and first 5 solves are PB Ao5.  Random improvement FTW! Seriously, I had a lot of fast reductions.


 
PB single by 1.81 seconds, Ao5 by 6.82, and Ao12 by 7.86! :O

EDIT : 18.92 single, 15 puzzle sim.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 24, 2011)

37.63 Mean of 25, 15 puzzle sim.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 30, 2011)

15 puzzle
14.68, 13.96, 10.36, 11.96, 13.00, 5.76lol, 12.04, 14.80, 12.44, 12.56, 13.32, *10.88, 11.80, 9.16, 9.64, 7.12*_, 11.28, 11.04, 12.84, 13.08, 8.40, 10.08, 14.88, 12.68, 6.88_
best time: 5.76
worst time: 14.88

current avg5: 10.39 (σ = 1.76)
best avg5: 9.89 (σ = 0.72)

current avg12: 10.53 (σ = 1.91)
best avg12: 10.53 (σ = 1.91)

session avg: 11.48 (σ = 2.13)
session mean: 11.39


----------



## Carrot (Oct 30, 2011)

Just did a relay of 10 15 sliding puzzles in the time of 2:31.86, that is 15 seconds per puzzle ^.^


----------



## qqwref (Nov 1, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> 13.36, 9.84, 17.52, 11.38, 9.01, 11.84, 8.69, 12.18, 11.34, 13.81, 12.84, 8.78, 13.32, 8.22, 14.44, 14.25, 5.74, 17.00, 9.67, 15.94, _7.15, *5.72, 17.11, 6.17, 10.63, 6.13*, 13.54, 7.54, 11.61, 12.25, 11.99, 10.21_
> 
> best avg5: 7.64 (σ = 2.11) kinda really lucky
> best avg12: 9.72 (σ = 2.60)


Er... what puzzle? Better not be 3x3 o_0


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 1, 2011)

^ Speaking of that.

10.96 15 puzzle single. WTF. I normally average ~39.


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 5, 2011)

i got a lol 2.80 15 puzzle single, 20 moves
edit:
2.29, 16 moves


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 27, 2011)

9.49 ao12 (15 puzzle sim)


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 3, 2011)

3.86, 4.13, 10.49, 6.82, 7.98 = 6.31 ao5 (15 puzzle sim)


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 18, 2011)

5.91 8.14 5.64 8.29 6.92 -> 6.99 ao5
15 puzzle


----------



## Owen (Mar 11, 2012)

Just got 1.92 in 15-puzzle sim. Hilariously lucky, or course.


----------



## Owen (Mar 25, 2012)

15 puzzle sim ao5: 7.89

(13.52)
6.60
8.20
8.88
(6.32)


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 4, 2012)

First 15 puzzle solve in a month - 5.44, 19 moves. Too slow for that solution >:O


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 17, 2012)

143 puzzle (12x12 15 puzzle)
24:52.11
4958 moves
3.32 moves/s

UWR?


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 18, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> modified http://albertoonsoftware.com/fifteenpuzzle/



11 minutes, 51 seconds. First try on 7x7 or 48 puzzle.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 18, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> 11 minutes, 51 seconds. First try on 7x7 or 48 puzzle.



7:28.569 first try on 48 puzzle.


----------



## Julian (Jul 18, 2012)

5:09.349 first try on 48 puzzle.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 18, 2012)

I did the 48 puzzle in 155.460 (full disclosure: first try was 15x but I forgot it, second try was 166, this was third), what are you guys doing spending 5+ minutes on it? o_0


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 18, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> 11 minutes, 51 seconds. First try on 7x7 or 48 puzzle.





ben1996123 said:


> 7:28.569 first try on 48 puzzle.





Julian said:


> 5:09.349 first try on 48 puzzle.





qqwref said:


> I did the 48 puzzle in 155.460 (full disclosure: first try was 15x but I forgot it, second try was 166, this was third), what are you guys doing spending 5+ minutes on it? o_0



6:02.255 first try on 48 puzzle. I thought I would be slower.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 18, 2012)

887.117 first try on the 48 puzzle.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 18, 2012)

31:29.266 143 puzzle.

2x2 single 0.97 "full step". 1 move layer, AUF, sune.

F R2 F2 R' U' R F2 R2


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 28, 2012)

Suweet.
48 puzzle in 320.084
855 moves

Row-column-row-column is working pretty well except I continue to do the columns wrong (e.g., put a 15 in place, then a 16 beneath it, then have to find the 22, etc)

EDIT: First sub5
293.339
895
I started this one with rows and then when I had 4 rows left I started building columns down to a smaller 4x4 square, then solved row-column-row-column, etc


----------



## uvafan (Jul 28, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Suweet.
> 48 puzzle in 320.084
> 855 moves
> 
> Row-column-row-column is working pretty well except I continue to do the columns wrong (e.g., put a 15 in place, then a 16 beneath it, then have to find the 22, etc)



Yup. I remember doing that at first  If you want lower movecount try putting two pieces or more in at a time. You save moves by moving them towards where they need to be at the same time, I think.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Ickathu (Jul 28, 2012)

sub30 15 puzzle
Time:	25.322
Moves: 86

I've done nothing but these kind of puzzles all day


----------



## uvafan (Jul 28, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> sub30 15 puzzle
> Time:	25.322
> Moves: 86
> 
> I've done nothing but these kind of puzzles all day


sub22

Time:21.511
Moves:96

bleh movecount... 48 puzzle is easier to have a good move count because of all the freedom at the start.

Edit: 18.423 84 moves

18.356 78 moves

17.423 74 moves


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 28, 2012)

Just for lolz
3 Puzzle
0.873,0.608,0.858,0.764,0.608,0.656,0.577,0.608,0.608,0.577,0.874,0.593,0.546,0.577,1.107,0.577,0.593,0.624,0.624,0.876,3.432,0.842,0.577,0.921,0.561,0.546,0.874,0.546,0.577,0.624,0.578,0.795,0.561,1.607,0.53,2.514,0.536,0.707,0.764,0.716,0.681,0.97,0.983,0.639


15 puzzle
39.401,56.375,47.952,33.588,81.815,45.926,55.42,55.407,36.824,43.172,36.301,60.498,55.76,56.135,43.836,45.242,25.322,44.772,38.064,44.32,28.517,48.033,27.597,52.151,61.636,42.961,36.442,52.307,36.301,36.318,35.616,64.014,44.242,25.662,46.769,30.03,43.524,45.958,41.87,34.71,46.334


Spoiler: stats



number of times: 41/41
best time: 25.32
worst time: 1:21.82

current mo3: 40.97 (σ = 5.86)
best mo3: 34.15 (σ = 11.14)

current avg5: 43.78 (σ = 2.06)
best avg5: 36.35 (σ = 0.08)

current avg12: 40.54 (σ = 5.89)
best avg12: 39.53 (σ = 5.65)

session avg: 44.03 (σ = 8.06)
session mean: 44.56


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 29, 2012)

2x2-7x7 sliding puzzle relay
3:54.812
1403 moves
5.97 tps


----------



## stannic (Oct 19, 2012)

7x7 sliding puzzle
Times: 207.639, 189.027, 229.154, 183.808, 206.474, 177.436, 187.255, 212.722, 217.796, 209.281
Moves: 730, 681, 776, 654, 762, 658, 686, 775, 787, 739
Avg Time: 202.059
Avg Movs: 724.800

PB (speed, avg 10): 202.059 (prev 218.638)
PB (moves, avg 10): 724.800 (prev 739.400)


----------



## stannic (Oct 20, 2012)

4x4 sliding puzzle
Times: 23.461, 20.781, 27.085, 30.217, 23.077, 32.542, 28.434, *16.498*, 22.633, 24.009
Moves: 107, 90, 112, 120, 108, 136, 124, 73, 105, 105
Avg Time: 24.874 (prev PB 27.970)
Avg Moves: 108.0 (PB 106.2)
Avg TPS: 4.342


----------



## stannic (Oct 22, 2012)

Just did 50 4x4 sliding puzzle solves.

Mean: time 21.060, moves 110.400
Ao50: time 21.039, moves 110.396
*Best Ao5*: time 17.148 (30), moves 93.667 (34)
Best Ao12: time 19.555 (25), moves 100.9 (25)
Mean TPS: 5.242



Spoiler: Times



24.117, 23.624, 24.188, 19.819, 16.593, 25.381, 21.152, 15.945, 21.471, 19.099, 21.669, 21.507, 27.551, 18.140, 21.541, 15.897, 15.181, 20.927, 20.736, 22.243, (30.285), 22.893, 20.635, 17.631, 19.937, 25.012, 26.238, 17.180, 21.598, *15.259, 16.382, 19.804, 28.832, (12.804)*, 18.541, 15.602, 28.485, 20.632, 22.596, 23.519, 17.539, 23.321, 18.364, 20.777, 16.816, 22.744, 20.359, 26.291, 25.176, 20.949





Spoiler: Moves



100, 129, 128, 113, 90, 143, 106, 92, 113, 108, 117, 117, 139, 92, 119, 86, 76, 117, 106, 115, 146, 126, 102, 93, 98, 120, 140, 88, 108, 81, 89, 112, (148), *75, 98, (73)**, 141, 108*, 123, 122, 98, 118, 98, 105, 92, 110, 111, 145, 131, 115





vcuber13 said:


> because everyone else is
> *
> (7.62), 8.35, 7.83, 11.07, 9.41*, 11.80, (13.31), 13.09, 11.73, 10.93, 12.74, 9.86
> 8.53 ao5
> 10.68 ao12



How many time you spend for inspection?

- stannic


----------



## stannic (Oct 22, 2012)

4x4 - 2x2 STP (sliding tile puzzle) relay, ao5 28.639

10.495, 11.691, 0.819 = (23.005)
22.821, 6.484, 1.320 = 30.625
19.407, 7.140, 0.925 = 27.472
18.656, 8.089, 1.075 = 27.820
23.780, 11.645, 1.318 = (36.743)


----------



## stannic (Oct 24, 2012)

*6x6 mo10 pb*

6x6 sliding tile puzzle mo10 pb: time 1:24.356 (prev 1:44.107), 438.2 moves (prev 464.3)
times (1:06.252), 1:25.954, 1:27.785, 1:24.203, 1:26.706, 1:17.715, (1:37.694), 1:31.533, 1:17.418, 1:28.296
moves (363), 453, 449, 435, 459, 405, (491), 463, 404, 460
mean tps 5.195


----------



## stannic (Oct 27, 2012)

4x4 sliding puzzle
mo10 pb: time 15.260, moves 95.2 (prev time 16.759, moves 100.7)

Weird feeling that the number of moves is inversely proportional to the TPS. The slower, the faster? :confused:

Actual TPS is 6.239 which is roughly my max speed, but this time I didn't feel like it is very fast. When I'm trying to be faster, it feels like I move tiles very fast but actual TPS is less than 5.

Also, many redundant moves when trying to be fast.


----------



## soup (Feb 20, 2013)

New best for 3x3 sliding puzzle: 4.924 seconds. Link here 
(If only my cube times were anywhere near 4.9s..  )

Ed: New best for 4x4 sliding puzzle: 27.731 seconds and new best Ao5 for 4x4 sliding puzzle: 43.077 seconds. Link here
Ao5 times (in seconds): 45.367, (27.731), 39.989, 43.876, (46.334)


----------



## soup (Feb 20, 2013)

New best for 3x3 sliding puzzle: 4.644 seconds. Link here


----------



## soup (Mar 5, 2013)

New best for 5x5 sliding puzzle: 1.155 minutes. Link here


----------



## soup (Mar 6, 2013)

New best for 3x3 sliding puzzle: 3.579 seconds. Link here
New best for 4x4 sliding puzzle: 22.369 seconds. Link here


----------



## soup (Mar 10, 2013)

Ao12 4x4 sliding puzzle(35.766s): (42.572), 38.464, 29.347, 29.717, 38.013, 30.558, 39.427, 36.907, 37.270, 38.942, 39.017, (27.397)

Ao12 3x3 sliding puzzle(9.956s): 11.908, 12.896, 7.338, 11.029, 9.282, 9.462, 9.933, 6.798, (3.645)*, 10.271, 10.647, (13.873)

*  because it was only ~67ms away from a PB

Edit: Smashed previous 3x3 Ao12 best:
11.739, 11.287, 5.514, 7.199, 5.457, 7.739, 7.044, 12.142, (5.347), 8.548, 7.754, (14.396) (8.442s Ao12)


----------



## soup (Mar 10, 2013)

New best for 5x5 sliding puzzle: 1.063 minutes. Link here


----------



## soup (Mar 10, 2013)

So close to sub-1 25-puzzle.. New best, 1.046 mins. Link here

Ed: Missed 9x9x9 PB by ~2s

Edit: Sub-1!! here (5x5 sliding puzzle solved in 55.120s)


----------



## soup (Mar 10, 2013)

9x9 sliding puzzle solved in 8.378 minutes. Link here


----------



## soup (Mar 11, 2013)

New pb for 9x9 sliding puzzle: 8.171 minutes. Instead of picture, recorded.


----------



## soup (Mar 11, 2013)

New best for 4x4 sliding puzzle (from relay): *21.381*, 13.044, 1.660 = 36.085

Link here


----------



## soup (Mar 12, 2013)

New best for 5x5 sliding puzzle (or 24-puzzle): 52.532 seconds. Link here


----------



## soup (Mar 13, 2013)

New best for 7x7 sliding puzzle: 3.047 minutes. Link here

10x10 sliding puzzle solved in 9.587 minutes. Recorded:


----------



## soup (Mar 13, 2013)

New best for 7x7 sliding puzzle: 2.719 minutes. Link here

3x3 sliding puzzle in *2.963* seconds. Link here

Ed: 23.995 Ao5 15-puzzle.


----------



## soup (Mar 14, 2013)

9x9 sliding puzzle personal best: *6.846* minutes. (Time reduced by 16.21%)


----------



## soup (Mar 15, 2013)

13x13 sliding puzzle solved in 23.630 minutes. Link here 
Recorded:


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm actually going to keep track of my NxN sliding puzzle PBs now. Here are benchmark times

3x3 : 3.77 avg5
4x4 : 14.51 avg5, 16.19 avg12, 7.17 single (already saved that one from a couple months ago)
5x5 : 31.74 avg5, 33.96 avg12, 28.94 single
6x6 : 1:04.50 avg5, 1:00.26 single
7x7 : not doing today

7-6-5-4-3-2 relay : 4:48.37


----------



## soup (Mar 24, 2013)

New best for 3x3 sliding puzzle: 2.922 seconds. Link here


----------



## qqwref (Jun 8, 2013)

I solved the 25x25 sliding puzzle... not very fun.
1:48:50.465 and 34562 moves.

Never again.


----------



## soup (Jun 11, 2013)

*8-puzzle average of 500:*
Mean: 6.235 seconds
Avg: 6.139 seconds
Best time: 0.828 seconds (pb)
Worst time: 16.743 seconds

Other stats:
Best ao5: 3.502 seconds
Best mo10: 4.373 seconds
Best ao12: 4.201 seconds
Best ao50: 5.614 seconds
Best ao100: 5.940 seconds


----------



## tx789 (Sep 3, 2013)

15.460, 9.626, 7.646, 15.974, 7.427, 10.489, 16.849, 11.969, 8.775, 6.429, 12.029, 12.381, 8.189, 8.445, 14.242, 12.957, 9.123, 14.567, 18.034, 12.685, 6.076, 17.613, 16.639, 4.159, 13.679, 9.135, 11.547, 12.922, 23.917, 8.482, 13.479, 17.536, 8.244, 13.582, 14.239, 11.154, 10.128, 11.953, 5.321, 12.577, 8.429, 9.285, 6.313, 9.886, 14.223, 10.046, 7.726, 11.202, 8.801, 6.615, 12.108, 11.790, 12.700, 12.872, 16.508, 7.173, 13.849, 19.641, 13.711, 11.864, 14.094, 7.754, 16.137, 21.122, 11.662, 6.693, 12.175, 8.251, 17.290, 6.968, 15.123, 19.053, 11.130, 9.226, 17.179, 10.999, 14.636, 17.988, 9.129, 11.690, 12.909, 17.053, 10.865, 15.019, 7.790, 9.095, 16.122, 8.186, 12.008, 6.858, 15.622, 12.687, 18.458, 23.694, 7.547, 10.792, 16.927, 10.061, 8.735, 14.201 = 20:13.348

100 8 puzzles relay 

86, 45, 31, 81, 39, 59, 85, 61, 50, 25, 53, 52, 30, 40, 75, 60, 45, 68, 79, 55, 30, 85, 66, 17, 62, 36, 51, 52, 104, 38, 69, 73, 34, 68, 70, 50, 40, 59, 19, 56, 34, 45, 28, 34, 63, 51, 36, 44, 46, 26, 58, 61, 62, 54, 70, 28, 46, 87, 60, 42, 63, 40, 64, 90, 48, 21, 49, 33, 79, 29, 66, 100, 56, 44, 85, 48, 68, 76, 42, 51, 63, 66, 46, 68, 34, 37, 66, 39, 53, 34, 70, 56, 74, 111, 33, 50, 85, 42, 47, 70 = 5469

4.507 tps


----------



## qqwref (Sep 5, 2013)

My best 15puzzle tps is still in the 11.xx range  I'm working on it though.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 19, 2013)

15.543tps on 15puzzle (4.568, 71 moves)


----------



## KongShou (Sep 19, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 15.543tps on 15puzzle (4.568, 71 moves)



why are you now addicted to 15 puzzles?


----------



## googlebleh (Sep 19, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 15.543tps on 15puzzle (4.568, 71 moves)



Holy nuts that's fast. How much do you plan out in inspection?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 19, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 15.543tps on 15puzzle (4.568, 71 moves)



Noob. I got 283.3333 tps



Spoiler



on 3-puzzle with 2 move solution


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 24, 2013)

20.919 15puzzle sim single
73 moves = 3.490 tps
Using fringe + esc key method

Sorry, it's just so addictive. I'll start practising real events soon, I promise.


----------



## PianoCube (Sep 26, 2013)

More 15Puzzle PBs:

Ao5: 17.266
Ao12: 18.369
Ao50: 19.597
Ao100: 20.364

Mean TPS: 5.209
Mean moves: 106.580

Some of the best solves:
_Time__Moves__TPS
14.027___65___4.634
14.083___78___5.539
15.939___98___6.148


----------



## soup (Sep 26, 2013)

Fellow speedsolvers: I have solved the 30x30puzzle/899puzzle.:

Here is the 30x30puzzle, or the 899 puzzle.

'twas done over two days (sadly hadto go to bed), hence the nearly 12hr solve time. Time spent solving the puzzle was more like ~3 ~ 4hr. 113669 moves were used to solve this puzzle.

As far as I'm aware this makes a UWR for the largest 15puzzle ever solved.


----------



## Wassili (Sep 26, 2013)

soup said:


> Fellow speedsolvers: I have solved the 30x30puzzle/899puzzle.:
> 
> Here is the 30x30puzzle, or the 899 puzzle.
> 
> ...



How did you get it over 20x20?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 26, 2013)

24 puzzle 11.719 

7 4 5 18 15
8 24 22 9 2
21 12 3 0 6
14 20 17 11 16
10 19 13 1 23

DLURRDLURRDLLDRRUULLDLDRRULUUURDLDRURDLDRULDDRURDLLUUULDRURRDLLDRRULLULLURRDLURRDLURRDLULDRDLULDRRDLLURDRULLLDRURURDLLURULDRRULDRDLULLURDLURRDLDRUULLDRRULL

edit: 19.443 avg50


----------



## Username (Sep 27, 2013)

20x2 slidy puzzle sim: 

4:27.650 - 1120 turns - 4.185 TPS


----------



## Iggy (Sep 27, 2013)

Username said:


> 20x2 slidy puzzle sim:
> 
> 4:27.650 - 1120 turns - 4.185 TPS



Wow so many people are doing sliding puzzles now. Nice.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 27, 2013)

soup said:


> Fellow speedsolvers: I have solved the 30x30puzzle/899puzzle.:
> 
> Here is the 30x30puzzle, or the 899 puzzle.
> 
> ...



Faster than my 399 puzzle solve.  Good job. Had anyone done 399 puzzle before me?


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 27, 2013)

First 99 puzzle attempt: 15:26.766

'Twas fun. May try again another time.


----------



## Username (Sep 27, 2013)

99puzzle (10x10)

15:15.033 2817 moves 3.079 TPS


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 27, 2013)

15 puzzle 5.68 avg5

Best average of 5: 5.584, 5.912, (7.912), (5.488), 5.560 = 5.685


----------



## qqwref (Sep 27, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Faster than my 399 puzzle solve.  Good job. Had anyone done 399 puzzle before me?


Yeah, I did it several months ago, in ~49 mins. Dashie did it a while ago too. soup's 899 puzzle is the biggest one ever done though (as of now  ).


----------



## aceofspades98 (Sep 28, 2013)

200.00 tps at 3 puzzle.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 28, 2013)

aceofspades98 said:


> 200.00 tps at 3 puzzle.



noob not even ∞tps

8.847 15 puzzle single with arrow key controls, frist sub10


----------



## uvafan (Sep 28, 2013)

99 puzzle first try 9:04.106 2234 moves @ 4.106 tps. I don't turn that fast, but I'm pretty efficient.


----------



## KongShou (Sep 28, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> noob not even ∞tps
> 
> 8.847 15 puzzle single with arrow key controls, frist sub10



Does that mean you don't usually use arrow keys?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 28, 2013)

13:12.565 99 puzzle. First and last try. Previous biggest: 24 lol. 

Also 4.000 tps ao25 15 puzzle.


----------



## TDM (Sep 28, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 13:12.565 99 puzzle. First and last try.


My first 99 puzzle was over 14 minutes, but I'm now down to 7. Don't make it your last try: you'll improve.


----------



## uvafan (Sep 28, 2013)

15 puzzle:

Single: 8.727
Average of 5: 13.314
Average of 12: 14.353

single was 58 moves at 6.646 tps lol


----------



## Akiro (Sep 29, 2013)

3 puzzle PBs lol :
0 avg5, 0.026 avg12


----------



## Wassili (Sep 29, 2013)

qqwref said:


> lol 3 puzzle
> 
> yesterday I got 0 avg5, 0.020 avg12, 0.025 mean of 10, 0.064 avg50, 0.078 avg100



Just got a 0.020 avg12 :OOoOo


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 29, 2013)

15 puzzle 7.132 avg50, 7.356 avg100

Best average of 50: 6.928, 5.368, 7.464, 7.272, 7.288, 10.487, 5.168, 7.035, 5.367, 7.783, 9.055, 6.928, 8.160, 6.847, 5.464, 7.584, 3.996, 7.576, 8.232, 8.816, 6.680, 8.239, 6.024, 7.688, 10.048, 6.808, 6.487, 6.325, 7.137, 5.999, 7.016, 11.551, 7.687, 5.039, 7.263, 7.744, 8.728, 8.087, 7.680, 6.255, 7.673, 6.696, 6.536, 5.800, 4.135, 6.983, 7.839, 6.440, 6.216, 8.263 = 7.132

Best average of 100: 4.791, 7.247, 5.399, 5.575, 7.680, 7.191, 7.632, 8.759, 9.080, 5.719, 8.528, 9.183, 6.928, 5.368, 7.464, 7.272, 7.288, 10.487, 5.168, 7.035, 5.367, 7.783, 9.055, 6.928, 8.160, 6.847, 5.464, 7.584, 3.996, 7.576, 8.232, 8.816, 6.680, 8.239, 6.024, 7.688, 10.048, 6.808, 6.487, 6.325, 7.137, 5.999, 7.016, 11.551, 7.687, 5.039, 7.263, 7.744, 8.728, 8.087, 7.680, 6.255, 7.673, 6.696, 6.536, 5.800, 4.135, 6.983, 7.839, 6.440, 6.216, 8.263, 9.432, 9.808, 5.631, 6.437, 6.279, 7.400, 10.711, 6.616, 9.319, 5.848, 7.215, 7.991, 8.535, 8.240, 8.935, 6.264, 6.295, 8.991, 8.855, 3.872, 8.431, 6.431, 7.304, 7.528, 6.631, 7.352, 7.087, 8.215, 6.928, 8.232, 8.690, 12.520, 10.007, 6.336, 6.824, 8.943, 6.631, 5.808 = 7.356


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 29, 2013)

99 puzzle 3:44.951, 2277 moves, 10.122 tps



Spoiler: reconstructation



67 71 75 74 11 52 25 39 53 30 
41 12 57 26 24 59 44 77 51 7 
48 20 23 21 91 72 58 55 97 28 
38 66 96 40 13 37 4 31 14 78 
62 42 98 99 19 3 32 79 95 16 
10 73 87 18 81 6 27 5 93 45 
94 85 88 36 9 65 63 69 54 82 
34 60 70 86 0 8 47 15 90 80 
64 35 76 84 46 22 92 2 89 1 
29 83 56 50 49 43 68 33 17 61 

DLURDDDDLLDRUUUULDDUUURLDLUURDLDRRULDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUDDLRULDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDRDRLLURLDRURDLLURULDRDLULDRRUUUULDDDRUULDDRULLDRDLULDRRULLLURRDLLDRRURLURRRDLURRDLDLRULDRRULDLULULUURLURDLDRURDLDRURLDRLURDDLURDRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRRDLUURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLURRDLDRURDLLURURDLULDLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRDLLUURRDLRURDLLURDRULURDDLUUURDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRULLDRULLDRDLRUULLDRDLULDRRRLLURLDRURRRDLLRRULLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRUURDDDLLURDLUURUUURDDDLRLRDLUULLLDRURDLDRURDLURUUUURDDDDDLUULULULURRDLURRDLURDLUURRDLULLLLLLLLURDLDRURDLDRURDLLURRDLRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURUURDDDLDLDDRUULDDRULDDRULDRULLDRLLDRRULLLDRRULLURRDLURRDLDRULLLUURULDRDDLUURDDLURRDLDRULLLRRULLDDRULLLULRRDLLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLDRRRULLURLDRRULLDLLDRRRULLULULUUUUURDDLURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLLDRRRULLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDRRDLLUDLULURRDLLUDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURDLUURRDLURDLULDRRULLLLLURDLLLLURDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURDLLUURRRDLLURRDLULLUURDLDRURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRUUUUURDDDDDLULULULULUURDDDLDRULURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRLURLDRRULURUUUURDDDDDLULUUULLLURDRULURRDLURRDLURDDRUULDRDLULDDUDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDRDLULRRLLDRRULLLDRULLLLLRRDLURRDRLLURRDLURDLULDRRULLDRRULDLULDRRULLUULUUURDLURRLDRUDLURDLDRRRDLLURDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUURLURDDDLURLURDRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLRULDDRULULDLDRRULURDLURRDLURRDRDLLULLLRRDLURDLULDRRULDLUURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLULRDLRURDLUDLURURDLLURURDLULLRDLLURRDLURRDLDRRULLUUUDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLDRURDLDRUULUUURDLLLLLURDLURRDLDRULDLLDLURDRULURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURDRULURDDLULLDLDRLURULURDLRULDDRURDLDRULDDRUDRLDUURDLDRURDLDRUULDLUURDDLULDDRULRLULDDRULRDLUDRUULLDDRUUULDDRULRRDLLLDRRRULLLURULDRUURDDDLUURDDLLLDRRRULLURLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDDLURULURDLLURRDLDRUULURDLURDLDRUULDRDLULLLLLDRULURRDLURRDLURRDLDRURDLDRUUUURDDDDLUULULLLLURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLURRDLURUUUURDDDDDLULUUUULDRDULDRUULDDDRDURDLURDDLUUUURDDDDLUUULDDDRUULDRDLULDRRULLLURURDLDRURDLURRDLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLURDRDLLURDRULURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRURDDLURDLUURDLURDLDRUULDRDLRULDLRRLLURRDLLLURDRULURURDDLUULURLLRDLDURULDRULDRLDRURDLDRUUURDDDLUUULDDRUULDDDRULDDRUUULDDDRUULDDRULLDRRULLUUURDLDRRULRDLUURDDLDRULDLUURDLURRDLULURDRULDDLDLLURRDLLURRRDLLDRRUULLDLDRRULUULDDRUULDDRURRULDDRULDUULDRULLDRRDLLUURDRRULLURDLLDRURDLURRDLURULDLDRULLDRUUDRULDLURDLU


----------



## TDM (Oct 1, 2013)

99 puzzle in 6:08.708. My 99 puzzle is now nearly as fast as my 3BLD.

Edit: Finally done an Ao1000, first in a couple of months. Old PB was 22.37, new PB is 19.22.


----------



## googlebleh (Oct 3, 2013)

pretty fun. And less conspicuous to do during class than 3x3x3 sim.

15 puzzle single: 13.923
69 moves
4.956 "TPS"



Spoiler: session stats



Curr Ao5	20.524	89.000
Best Ao5	20.524 (8)	89.000 (8)
Curr Mo10	27.622	114.3
Best Mo10	27.510	114.3 (3)
Curr Ao12	26.059	110.2
Best Ao12	26.059 (1)	110.2 (1)


----------



## Wassili (Oct 3, 2013)

8.343 15 puzzle single, 75 moves 8.9 tps


----------



## aceofspades98 (Oct 5, 2013)

15 puzzle PB single
8.786 55	6.260


----------



## TDM (Oct 6, 2013)

11.50 fullstep single with a non-white cross. .19 from PB and .12 from NL PB. Reconstruction.

Edit: 16.74 Ao12. .06 off PB. I've found that alternating between one 15 puzzle solve and one 3x3 solve improves my times on both. I've just broken my single, Ao5 and Ao12 PBs on 15 puzzle. I've even got to 9 TPS twice.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2013)

yay 15 puzzle

Best average of 5: 5.399, (10.567), 6.207, (4.664), 4.800 = *5.469 avg5*

Best average of 12: 6.689, (3.761), 8.408, 5.638, 5.935, 7.536, (9.464), 5.400, 4.224, 5.894, 5.632, 6.016 = *6.137 avg12*

Best average of 50: 6.496, 6.975, 6.999, 6.751, 7.359, 5.847, 6.966, 7.896, 8.600, 6.880, 7.377, 6.256, 7.047, 7.439, 6.335, 7.007, 6.664, 10.561, 6.656, 5.232, 5.783, 5.544, 8.144, 8.064, 6.095, 6.781, 7.736, 8.640, 7.233, 6.908, 7.808, 6.823, 6.831, 6.704, 5.752, 5.527, 7.559, 7.064, 8.272, 6.080, 6.864, 8.128, 5.480, 7.920, 8.415, 6.968, 5.312, 7.960, 8.008, 5.089 = *6.983 avg50*

Best average of 100: 4.623, 3.576, 8.512, 8.790, 6.759, 11.584, 6.496, 6.975, 6.999, 6.751, 7.359, 5.847, 6.966, 7.896, 8.600, 6.880, 7.377, 6.256, 7.047, 7.439, 6.335, 7.007, 6.664, 10.561, 6.656, 5.232, 5.783, 5.544, 8.144, 8.064, 6.095, 6.781, 7.736, 8.640, 7.233, 6.908, 7.808, 6.823, 6.831, 6.704, 5.752, 5.527, 7.559, 7.064, 8.272, 6.080, 6.864, 8.128, 5.480, 7.920, 8.415, 6.968, 5.312, 7.960, 8.008, 5.089, 9.638, 10.624, 8.583, 9.809, 5.465, 9.551, 5.472, 7.211, 11.015, 8.727, 6.887, 7.856, 5.808, 8.504, 6.176, 8.553, 5.526, 9.247, 6.872, 9.711, 6.815, 9.190, 6.799, 8.352, 8.239, 6.689, 3.761, 8.408, 5.638, 5.935, 7.536, 9.464, 5.400, 4.224, 5.894, 5.632, 6.016, 8.031, 8.863, 7.240, 9.752, 6.960, 3.471, 5.585 = *7.191 avg100*

also 32.61 avg5 on real 15puzl qiqiqiqi


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 8, 2013)

*24 puzzle 10.672 !!*

should have been sub10 but messed up right at the end because i looked at the timer D:



Spoiler: reconstructation



2 21 3 4 13 
24 5 1 8 0 
6 7 22 10 15 
12 11 18 23 20 
19 16 9 14 17 

URRRDLURRDLDRULLULDRDLULDRRURURDLUURDLUURDLDLUURDDLURDDLULDLURDRUUDLUURDRULLLDRURDLDRRULLLURRDDLUURDLULDRURDLLRDULURDRULL


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 8, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> *24 puzzle 10.672 !!*
> 
> should have been sub10 but messed up right at the end because i looked at the timer D:
> 
> ...



Insane


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 8, 2013)

15 puzzle Android touch slidysim 38s avg5 with 19.8 single


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 8, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> 15 puzzle Android touch slidysim 38s avg5 with 19.8 single



Edit :this is cool, 31.xy avg5


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2013)

24 puzzle 10.551 pb


----------



## TDM (Oct 10, 2013)

9.829 15 puzzle. First sub-10. 80 moves (3 off move PB), 8.139 TPS.


Spoiler: Reconstruction




251041415981612311137
RRURDLDRUUULDRDLLDLURURDLULDDRULURDRULURDRULDLURDRULDDLULURDLDRULURDRULDLURDRULL


Someone should make an alg.garron.us for 15 puzzle.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2013)

1:59.184 2x2-7x7 slidysim relay

7x7: 53.514
6x6: 36.438
5x5: 18.751
4x4: 6.577
3x3: 3.359
2x2: 0.545


----------



## TDM (Oct 11, 2013)

15 Puzzle PB single (9.101) and move PB (62 - previous PB was 77). TPS was ~1.5 lower than normal, but very low movecount.


Spoiler: Reconstruction




102749131411112358615
Solution: DDRULRDDLURULDDRULLDLURULDDRUURDLURURDDLULURDLDRULDLURULDRDLUU
9.101/62 moves=6.812 TPS


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 12, 2013)

35 puzzle pbs

Single: 39.589, 346 moves, 8.74 tps
Average of 5: 48.350
Average of 12: 52.446


----------



## CHJ (Oct 12, 2013)

15puzzle single PB: 5.974, 60 moves, 10.044 tps

15 1 3 4 
9 13 8 7 
0 10 12 5 
11 6 2 14 

solution: LLURDLDRURDDLULULDRULURRDDLUULDRURDLURRDDLUULDRRULLLDRRULDLU


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 13, 2013)

99 puzzle 3:31.932


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 14, 2013)

**** i hate my life

399 puzzle 39:31.817... should have been 6 minutes faster but I accidentally switched 269 and 289 and it took forever to find D:

still uwr by rike 10 minutes though qiqiqiqi


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 15, 2013)

18.xxx 15 puzzle sim teambld with chj


----------



## TDM (Oct 16, 2013)

5:40.525 99 puzzle - 2507 moves, 7.362 (sup-7!) TPS
Live Fringe <3 But my lookahead between fringes sucks

EDIT: first sim solve with keyboard: 4:01.07


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 16, 2013)

8puzzle fun:

2.696 Single
5.423 Ao5
6.673 Ao12
8.265 Ao100


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 17, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> sorrysoup
> 
> 50x50 slidypuzl in 9:36:05.920 (not including breaks), 287692 moves, 8.323tps


That's mental. Congrats on the UWR 
I can't even hit 8tps on a 15 puzzle >.< how come so fazt, just tps spam on shifting pieces around?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 17, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> That's mental. Congrats on the UWR
> I can't even hit 8tps on a 15 puzzle >.< how come so fazt, just tps spam on shifting pieces around?



jar prettymucch, there was alot of holding down a key to do alot of moves fastly

also heres the scramble and reconstructation if anypony cares wol



Spoiler




162021802367243483222874761196071064142821571452131152980859849357812802418202534912629636122644363682123141033882056211618968851556703224318882165181368120962464914712372185185413328782264240645117372095184216131790138016123729721491131963950421314661517354182478680319577122216977991141247401098843756933157513337481338225216318539618581103898411432902253135119924999184323532329237523416211549841305335172201106187172620692176184197324891126225824551865159716641226189921321823771188953524761519124515761788191813291766121522611683153093239114871442448205938213991024625587951802164166120098542341319152311109799626114171047129221891795942961204612301482113114327971202245822882227201107985210066932014167814811771656130819349572035155524911249114517549271219478209720925461978156195024817222012334126022441031187415871383241166310223251527174424572757234225183189290810814774919593124951560270475198146621419232427145312871381248664914291742605784241480165294659798622425431848214054210451748209107229623681622813167919043102247556190031810617531268181923694521461233715788682894367551626126521498667102221055816311867795696464220321911301836132423591191640945191922411646886151937132152513461485102071485991713701830217983517579301273169220161675232213421752395633339117719592135227510552250151860621741752434211210882383204044922481336533232022971761596153199917146941713251201117791776437412342028314224517151233800238524249501936645722664358167410751228601872166575821091278244377721871735191716091238246017041551228018779211657146981419641033132015532421190821079661229223017385712490184517192030819233830387918048538601409163316112466665102743119918722310241613231513485429268211132013811624022178137854823151018481714072166113630413872055231316612192413512536315138522343011510938120377813561501163610102810921154148821061947142185339086315661988173091249914341413802117018661009108128010718831606160283418796929161030162940936321981781433100364877014431930214548212141765195782294167612238434414781572183993244722571113410248712501651715682051213720651990247923708621309213824131599182023289142064306154455024622054523136554124898921441093407118796520152304269856164417402159514581882188535570718052914677741457178117076516235201295177320275919981080230124639192340231611991516202055715261755159316602452211813611939457642150246813772459136314031857679559281364165014271019112568724413372474219296920317631023211723091655351158419125010151929244228924338441619782330104241424451337212017924082011632008149860919762437155820052122401419185124732160168068257612067964951223447879361598133515033262488376188724291225260197111921148123159949415741977223714682390551155147182790964768819059546855291311282350245418321112103816621728146593516302442162473124111008381910182522191016239214251514113138418012251837196814052177731759818189325976621241649117866282123520939591211994811985787238719357595898863439211531399481204180874410701115105651123932121159079023886131057170516594272451163871873524841142114010762464602043274111819243712073179316761213211510915714321165175814441824150014379802481836952332136628184619162226311592816315231114117249113215418818066422085531607171510338243020849811534165261176417213349621829252841724712221711898732346176424408651807226654712172246175122541184911223367224754737232112531334125620615161647336234915821304135418462231869106319144421311132816081008231723036302158659228313061726231288486150128357233528322812169247116355291775485096842798176012187817032973015521350561584041110594579218465812791521249811969975867411292377123202221621561131292125211518553641603527186117411912646193822052712982212004125418951343141141666921631440387888929162565482721222352129213916721221240413621732737119823816197339349062738221455149022713421512292235520681987154912059420751515223521406369573181123762102115910424504719091682201377218841494140218381962225154518981371128967424001359185118223238172417122756418352212626127019276102222177821931345484208615771461823281743122223785249321268661693138923342209656953144517125652147150541173916661495492109133010122411172515071868227012551141627220222851152740194536820822632310511637153217691101524230207302346632102623452057127218831372062200047058737912711965596197011938751391157316271856239110481441128464122211782448118313798571840203756620072047223923721301615182123083056171347223814986412641695249678319064542208149381199711746037251932141522555951692347343169846735266891233401900240789929912691261199616851562110220271108158824537425327881768195411502361129956228901111221314162428104166322281568220722918022402041220610521591923561209165320523001808035396147455921709638531168521134811581059321175023128742263226814545987161635011604392182010106510211134231912674151822583125162020261815461029180922923624252199673232662169910090517012151628101812104460275710216417061286605857281982141489723821739210158528227782243212984402172721137520192197105050643517561060172318602394205320391148197189689399353821019702036243525814501902212822721034500157213116152173110725227920761963861181410111828791189014649070521771388248014121451200115501567103589558821252671127743171190146112161600840164218971208776383110516541617153981621301117174524059912327128547474720746253991266229656825243961652470107488218502060219515517037531130675206757520995911834153623311541192090365517431028488106228580761112962079188171712319676181074424461789971100714004024636791138208377522821404241913222300153131324249750216918691509207168319848811537131771714991164103913326513572050104685137715281132880229323971878139577945392397417005511054221414351386489256536139614277154823991086141929524561949208917362148118119894726001049590115696037130219522398109413587151817327205643196121044695821995109571960420427291067589503202410903849517311610191114820322003752179872611468231424136880522691786215288712933933472061648316704189287016867201418975214924493861299240324107682792103433400437148976485014202872171907833185219722415198624361535223212751734690207712011559170219132393411948147650820782294158012002188164012411231393904837465685252767171694914626862111349110987635926253413071017763230511117511617912901342237919399222296708845802438405505915151119655940623112714757001862394226513103973811240118817772087276190321901326177222567361083195812371926554185932339811856892365292221134813823816321197126154028818332276179641156412771018116620817061800216717491951144724319791668829142121551894204923246578151681628233352219223571239226714792225107720707694036912729954558451167228410961212871187548718762058142211371300148013734231258140147254018317921340136220417701068159592214971085257142620316292363866447544791928235415811671438117203401943848941394867152117554913694211211316374223117181330104022992472450301665441124167311391401153342822734133851993222480920175071297130322169472034189198210014844582274178413411677421195592061611942409199931712821087937111681102521101372230726496315655636712348200221191684190238621681980325172917742351836526216321792471109937322982072331107310891547198545622101812684255200131824252236152216193241157163332090225910021639537121889724952143233615065624831880973309249991842616882408192195610041944651243291198379419332080591053249719019819411690209827249217942038286237331312592667161483117914301149395187050120291013229011471583208517271508170712243086782531696165215251376141184912462412760713216118441460156918633601604593839195323581591224917081392877180622008413896771767108223820662220192518418281355129117871397697701179715941803160117853752282469149652415452194446858147465071053114362136223524943451731584174622783531940214222862343653106124231374477136010696287502143127611042042318209492418616671473115150221865194622971504761163451218679393322181119213252044100544516016141618637164323261281219618262371173221512227822181816158614391969139019751921111663524523393654081331145471129318471563230221341470732242696284957096818105411811423356155418642485144215461542698515107899018551367101448013532357199422497194214562183114421702262171076216455182113335158578617343972711339761642342199214494309405246848113147491486943151219462483341780804131591014631036412193122952088134478236624224411783112231113391327891263420124389117712344119510586221762882127165822261720196738011732396608158930711824756953013527801171202118712153621708143116051669226036212946991043197421087298235460111626761446141094111802063100120331886926157012207381829514367123614921960248211201169105220124651438179125494474623891242120567125724611579139824442277444124442417332374176111011286572236117472091201816876241818322113515431799172110323781121448824194983697093702123120766623061000204850214682697724672151555200616948471538702574183123296436618738910661670751202310371274459830121021411891490793236023781979236421561557238016891327152014592477560242076998190720459021190513140819661084

http://pastebin.com/M7CaPjRN


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 18, 2013)

120 puzzle (11x11) in 4:39.053, 2932 moves, 10.507tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




199744311068011947778710916719225112397510422461059437911814514832631265695754536824621039282335510127114849183720113100301024331521178183617286299678107645116526099885695981101326115551205967117115866901113410882936718584413638747042406443107738991502

RRULDRRULDRUUUUURLURRDLDDLUURLURDDDDLUUUULDDDLDRDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUDDLDRUUUUUULDURULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDRDLULDRRUUUUULUDDDDDDRURDLUDLURULDRULLDRULLDDRURUURLDRUULDDDRUULDDRRDLLURUDDRURDLLUURDLURDLRULDRULLDDRULURRDRRDLLLURURRDLURDLURRDDLULUUULDRDLULDDRULDLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLRULLDLDRRULLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURDLUUDDRUUUULDRUULLUUULDDRUULDDULDRULDULDRRULDDRRUULDDDRUUURDDDRDLUURDDLUUURDDDLULUURRDDULDRLURULDRDLLURRDLLURDDRUULUURDDDDLUUUUURDDDDLULULLULULLLLLURDLDDRURDDULURLURDLDDDRUUULDDDDRUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUURDRDLUDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLRURDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLDRRULDDRUDLURUULDRDLULLDRULDDRULDDRURDLLULLLLLUUURUUUUULRDLURDRULURRDLLURRDRLLURLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURDDRLUURDDRULDRDLUDRULURULDRDLULDRULDDRDDRUULDURULDDLDLDDRULDRULDDRURDDLULDRRULURDLUURDDLUULDRUURDDLLLURDRULURDRULLLDRRULURDDRUULDRDLULLDLDRUULDRLULURDLDRUDRULDDRUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLDRRUULURDDLURRDDLURULLLLLULULULDDRUULDDDRUUULDRUULDDDDDDRUUUUURDDDDDLURDLURDRULURRDLLDRRULLLUURDULURDDDLUURDDRDLUDRULURDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLDULDDRLULRULRRRLLLDRRUULRDDRUULDLLLDRRRULRDRULURDDLUDRULURRDLURRDLURRDLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLURDLLLLURDLURRDLDRULDLDRUDURLDRURRRULLURRRDLLURRRDLLDRRRULDRUUUUURDDDDDLULULURDDLURDRULURUUURDDDDLULULUURLDRURDLDRUUURDDDLULLLLLURDRULURRDLURRDLURRDLURUDDLURLDRUURDDLULLLDRDULDRUULDDDRULDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRULDDRUUULDURULDDDRLDRUUULDDRRDLLURURDLURRDDLURULLDRDLULDRRULDLULDRRURULLDRULLDRULLDDRUULDRULLDDRULULLURDULDRLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLRURDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLDRRLRRRRULURRDLURDRULURDLLRRULDDRUULDLDRURDLUUURDDDLUUUURDLURDLDRUULDRDLULDRULDDRURDLDRUUDULUUURDDDDDLUUUUURDDUULURDDDDLUUUUURDDLULULDRLURDLDRULDRLDURLDRURDLDRURDLDRUULLLLLLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUURDRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRDLURDRULURDDRUULDRDLULLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUURDLURRDLDRUULDDLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULUULURRDLLURDDLURURLURDLUUUULLDRRDLUURDDLURDLDRUULDDDDRUULDURULDDDDDRRULUUULDDDDRUUURDDDLUURDDLLRRULLDRRULLLLLUULDRUURDDLRULUDRDLUURDRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLDRULDDRURUURDDLURRDLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLULUUUULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLDRRULDRULLLDLDRRRUURRDLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLURDRULURDRULURDRULURDRULURDDRUULDRDLULURLDDRRULLLDRRULDRDUULDDRRULDLURRDLDRUULLLLLULURDRRULLURRRDLLDRRRULDRULDDRDDDRUUULUDRULRDLUURDDLURULLLURRDLURRDLULLDRRDLURDDLUURDULURDDDLUULDDDRUDLRLDRUURDDLURLRDLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRURDLLURURDLDUURRDDLURULDRUULDLURDRULLURDLDRUURDDLLUURDLDRUUURDDDLLLLLLUUUURDLDRULDDRURDLRDLULURDLURRRDDLLURRRDLLDRRULLDRLDRRUURDLLLLDRRRRULLLLURDDLULDRRUULLURDRULURDRULURDRULURRDLURDDRUULDRDLUULLDDRUULDDDRUULDDLDRDLRULDRRUDLURUURDDDLUULDRRDLLULLURDLURRDLURRDLLLDRRRULLLLURDRDLLURDRULLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURURDDLUUURDDLULUULLDRRULDRRULDRDRUULDRDLUDLDRULRDLURDRULDLUDRDLULDRULULURLDRULDDRURDLDRURDLLULDLRUDLURRDLURRDLLURDRULLLUUURDLDRURDLDRURDLLLDRRRULURRDLUULLDRRRULLDRULDDRURDLULUULDRRULDRDRUULDRDLLDRUDLURDLULDRRULUURDDLUULDDLDRRUULDRRDLULLURLDRLURDRDLURULDRRULURDDLULUDRDLUURDDLUURDLLDRRULLURRDLLURRDLLU


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 18, 2013)

Best average of 5: 1:09.665, 1:08.184, 1:08.819, 1:17.714, 1:08.146 = 1:08.889

48 puzzle. Still no sub 1s

edit:

Best average of 12: 1:08.184, 1:08.819, 1:17.714, 1:08.146, 1:18.039, 1:14.184, 1:14.466, 1:30.079, 1:13.825, *55.474*, 1:10.532, 1:08.635 = 1:12.254

Sub 1!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 19, 2013)

255 puzzle (16x16) in 14:59.410, 9112 moves, 10.131tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




175652002261632345814201851981011494411321868422100214183332351643998139412251802161422121198816381308313387229242672132145165245711815722821830918636127951946173565448131892576802152201141256211712917117232171542158122118170211252103201431783193155193502622419716110711114425423223719474189415818235140171259822131281023116047169184120148721951052061231777763227971374224312111655126191532101462471922501122302362924913516720724017427792332824190251159204187168964311073922234013494137511825324620849702381991476022220915011162219512036523711578124188122152662029108151166136909969109239255106344517915310264141113157205196611041851762488752324413868156241

RULDRRULDRUUUUULLDRDRUULDDDRUUUULRULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDURULDDDDDDDRUUUUULDURULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDLDRDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRUUURLURDDDDLURDDUULDDRULURDLURRDLURRDDLUULULURDLRULDRDLUURDDDLUURDDRRRDLLLLUURLRDLURRDLURDRRRLLLURDRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLURRRDLURRDLULLLLLLLDRUULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRRDLLURURURUURUURDDLUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULLDRDLURURRDLURDRULURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLRRDLLURDLURRDLLURUUULLUURDLDRULDLURRRDLLDRDRUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRDLURUULDDRDLURULDLLDRRRUULLLLDRRULRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLRRRDLULLDRLRULLDRULLDRDLURDULLDRDLULDRRULULULUURRRRRRRRRRRRURURUUUUUULDRDLULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUDLDRUULDDRUULDDRURDLLDRURDLURRDLULLULDRDLULDRDLULDLDRRULULUURULDRDLULDRDLULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRDLULDRDLUDRUULLDRULLDDRUURRRRRRRRLURDRULURRDLURRDLURRDLDRURDLRUDLURURDDLULUULLLLURRDLURRDLRLURRULDRRULDRRULDDLLURRDLURRDLULULULULULULUUUULRDLULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRURDLDRULLULLDLLLURDRULURDRULURDRULLLLURRRDLLURRRDRLLRRLURDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURURDDLUUURDDDLUUURDULURDDDLUUUURDDDLUURRDLURRDLURRDLDRUULLLURDLLURRRDLLDRRURDLULURDRULURDDLURULLLLLLDLDLLDLULLLLLURRDLURRDLURDRLURLRDLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURULUULDDRULDDRULDDRURRRDURDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRURDDLLURDLUURURDDLLDLLURRDLURDLURUDLURDRULURDLUURRDLDLDDLDRURDLDRULDURUUUUUURDDDDDDDLULULULULULULULLLULULLLLRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLULDRULDLDRRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRUUUUDLDDDDRUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDLDRDLUDRULURDLULLLRDLLRLURDLDLDRUUULRULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUULDURULDDDDDRUUUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLULDRRULLLURLDLURRDLDRURRRULLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURULDDRUULDRDLUDDULULLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURURDDLULLLLLLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLLURLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRLLULDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULULULLUURUURDLDRDRUULDDDRUUUURDLURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDLDRRULLUURDRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRLDLURLUDDRULDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLDRRULDDRUULDRULLDDRULULLURRRDLLURRRDLRDLULDDRURDRLURDLLLURURDLURRDLDRRUDLURDLLULLULULULUULUUURURDDLUULLURULUURDLDRULDDRULDDRRULLDRRULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUULRULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRLDRUUULDDDRUUUURDDLURDDULDRRULLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLDRUULDDRRRRRDLLLLLURULDRRRRRRDLLLLLLULULLRDRULURDRULURDRULURRDLURRDLURRDLDRURDLURUURDDDLULULLLLLLLLLLLDDRULURDRULURRRDLLLURURDRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLRURDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDRLLRURDLLLURRRRDLURDRULURDDLLLLURRRDLLURRUURDDUUDDDLLDRUUUUURDDDDDLLLLLULDURLDRULDRLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRLDRULDRUUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUDRDULDRDLUURDDLURULLULULULULULULLLLLURDLDRURRDLLURRRDDRULDRUULUURDLURDDDLUURDRDLLURRRDLLLLURRLLDLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLDRULRUURDDDLULLLLLURRRRDULDULLLDRLDRRRRULLLDRDRDRUUULDLDRUULDRDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUURDLURUUUUURDDDDDDLUUULURDDLURUUUUURDDDDDDLDRDLUURDDLURULDDDDLRDLUURDDDLUURDDLDRRULLURDLDRUUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDLRDLULULURUUUUUUUUULDDRULURDLDDRUULDDDRRDLUUULDDDLDRRULDDRUUUULDDDDDDRUUUULDRULDURDLURULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDURRDLURDLUURDLDRLURDLULDDDRUUULDDDRUULDLDRRULLDLULDRRULLURDLURRDLURDLDRULRDLURULDDRULLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLULLURDRULURDRULDRLUURDLUURDDDDLRDLUURDLUUUUURDLUURDLULDRRULURDDLUUURDLUDLLLLLURRRDLLURDLURRRDLLDRRULDRRLDULDRUURDDLURLDLRULDDRRRULLDRULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDDRULDLRRULRDLLDRRULLULRDLLURRDLDRULULDRURDLRURDLURDLDLUDRULUURDRDLLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLDRLULDRRRRRULURRDLURRDLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRURRDLLLULULLULUUUUULDDRULDDRULDDLDRRULDDRUUURDDDDLUUULDDDRULLDRULLDRDLULDRRURURDRULURRDLLURRRDLLDRULDLLLLLLDRRRRRRRURULDDRURDLLULULLLULUURULUULUULLDRRULDRRULDRUUUULDDRULDDRURRDLLRDLRUDDLUURDDDLUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDLDRRULDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRRULUURDRDLLURRRDLLLDRLURDLULDLLDRRRURRRRRULDRULLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLUDLDRRURDLULDRURDLULUURDLUURDLURLLDRRRULURDDLULLLLLLLURDRULLLUDDLUURDLULLURRDLURRRDLLRRUDRLLLURRDRULLDRRRULLLURRRRDLLLULUURDLDRULDDRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURDDRUULDRDLULURDULDRULURDLUURRDLLDLLURRDRLLURDRULLURRDLLUURRRDLLUURRDDDLULULURDLDDRUURDDLULDDRULDDLDRRULDDRUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUDLDRUUUULRULDDDDDRUUUURDDDDLUUULDDRDLULDRRULULLDDRULURDLURRDLLLDRRRULURLLDRULLDLDRRUURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLUURDDLUUULDDRUURDDLLLURDRULURURDDLUULLLDRURDLURRDLUURUURDDDDLUUUUURDLULDDRULDDRURDDLULRDRULLULLULULUULDRDLULDLDLRULDRRULDRRULDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDLLDRRULDRDDRUUULDDDDRUUUURLURDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDLDRULUUUURDDDDLUULDDDRUULDRDLULDRRUUUULDRDLULDRDLURDDLULDRRULLLLDRULURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLDRLULDRRRRRRRRRRUULRDLURDLUURDLUURDLUURUURLURDDDDLLDLLLULURDULDRULDDRUULDULRDLULURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDRLLURDRULLURRRDLLURURURDDDLLLURRDLUURDLUURDLUURDLUURRDLULLLLLLLLLLURRDLULRRLDLURRRRDLLDRLULDRRULDDRULDDRUUULDDRULDDDRUUULDDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRULDRULLDRULLDRDLULDRRURURULDRLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDLRDLULULULULUULLUURUUULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRDLURRLDRUULDRDLULULDDRULDDRULDRLDRRDLUULRDULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRDLDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLULDRRULURDLLLDRRRULLLLRLUURRDLLURRRRDLLRLLURRRDLLURDLUURRDLLDLLLLDRRULDDRRLUURDLDRULURRDLLLDRRRULLLLULULURDLDRURDLDRURDLRULLDDRULULULUURUUURURDDLUUUULDDRULDDDLDRRUULDDDRRURRLLURRDLLDLUURRDLDDDLUUURLURDDDDLUUUUUULDDDDDDRUDLDRUUUUULDURULDDDDDDDRUUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDRDLLDRUURRDLLRRULDLLLDRRURULDDRULLUUDDRULUURLURDDRDRLLLUURDRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRLDDRULDLLLLLDRRRRRRULUURDLDRURDLURRDLLLLLLLLDRRLLULDRRRRRRRRRULLLLULDULDRULDLLLDRLULDRRRRRULLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURDRRRULURDLLLURDLLRRULDLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLUURRDLUUDDRULURDDLDLUURDLUURDLUURRDLDLDDLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRUUUURDDDDDLUUUDDDLURUUUUURDDDDDDLULULULULULULLDRLURDLDRURDDULDRRULLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDRRULDDRULDDRULDDRRLDRUULUUURLUURLURDDDDLLLLDLLLDULRDRULLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLUURDDUUUDDDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUUURDDULUDRDLUURDRULLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURDRLULDRRULDLURRDLLLURRDLURDLUURRDLLLDLULDRDLURDDDLUULDDDRURDDLUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUURDDDDLUURDDULDURDLULDRRULUULDRDLULDDRURRDRULLDRURLLDRRULRRLRLLURDULDRRDLLURDLLURDLUULRDDLLURRDLULDRRURRULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRLDRLURDLULDRRULLULDRLURRDLURRDLLLDRRRULLLLURRULDDRULURRDLLURDLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLRRLLLLLLURRDLLURRRDLUUULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUURDDLURRDLULLDDRURRLUURRDDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDDLULULULULULULULULDDRULDUUURDLDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDLDRRUURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLULUDLULURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURDRULDLUURRDLUUURDLULDDRULDDRUURDDDLULUURDDDRULULURULURRDLULLDRURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRRULLLLLDRLLULULUULLUURDLDRRLLURLDRRULLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRURDLLLURRRRLLRRDLLLRDRRULDDRULDDRUUUURDDDDLUULDDRULDDRUUUUUURDDDDDDLULULULURDLDRURDLDRURLDLURLDRURDLDRULDDRRULULDULULULULDLLLURDRULURDRULURDRULURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLLULDDRULDDRURUURRDLULDRDLULDRDDLUULDDDRRDLUUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUUUURDDDDLUUULDDDRULDRRULLDRURDLLURURDLURRDDLULULULURDLDRUURDLDRURDLDRULDLLDRRULURDRLDRULUUURDLDRURDLDRULDDRURDLLULURRRDLULULURDURDLURRDLULLUURDLDRURDLURRDLLLLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRLDRULDDUURDLDRURDLDRULDDRURDLUUUURUDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUUULDLDRRULURDRULURDDLULULLLLLURRDLDRULDDRUUULDLUURDLDRULDLDRRRULLDRDRUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUURDDRLLURRDLLLDRRRULURRDLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLURDLURRDLULDLLLLDRRRRRUDRULULLLLLURDDLURDRDLLURDRULURRDLUURDDLUURDLUDRRULLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLDRRULDRRULLULULULLULURDLDDRUURLDRLURDLDRLUDRLDRRUULLDRRRULLLDRRRULRDRULLLDRRRULDRLDRULDDRURDLUDDRRULLUUURDLDRULURDDLUURDLUURDLUULDDLURDLRUUDDLUURRDLURRRDLLURRDLUURDDLULLLURDLDURDDLUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUDDRULULDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUURDDDDLUUULDDDRUULDLDRRUULLDRULLDDRULLLURDLDRURDLLURDRUULURDLLURDRULLURRRDRDRULLLURLDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDRULDLURUDDLUURRDLUULDDRULDDRURDLDRUULDULDDRURDLRULLDRDLURDDLUULLURLDRURLLURRDDULDRRULLURRUURDDLRDLLURDLUURDLUURDLUURRDLULLDLLLLURDRULLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURDDRUULDRDLULULDRLDRULDRLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDRURRDDLLLURLUURDDRRULUURDLULDDRRLDRULURDLDLUURDLUURDRULLULLURDLDRUDDRLDDRULLDRULLDRRULDLURDLRULDLURRDLLURDRULLULULURULUURDDUULDRDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRDLRURDLDRURDLLLDRRRULLLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDDLURULDLLURRDLURDRULURDDLULUURULUURDLDRULDDRULDRULDRLURDLDRULDDRULDRLDRUUURDDDLUUUUURDLULDDRULDDRULDDRUUURDDDLULULUULLDRRULDDRUULDURRDLURRDLURRDLLLDRLULDDRULDDRULDDRULDLLLDRRRRULLUULURRDLURRDLURDRULURRDLDRULDDRUUUURDULURDDDDDLLULDDRUURDDLULUUULULRULDRRULDLLULDRURDLURRDLDRRULDDRUULDDDRUURDDDLDUUURDDLDRULULDDRULLLDUUURDLULDDRULURDLDRRDLLURURDLDRUURDLULDRURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURURDDLUUULURRDLLUURDLDRULDDRUURDDLULULULLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURDDRUULDRDLUULDRDLULDDRULDDRRDLUDLURLLURLDRRDLLUDRRURDLLURULDLDRRUULDDRULLULRLLURDLDRULDDRULURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLLDRRRRULLLDLULDRRUURRRDLLURDLUURRDLDLRUUDLRUUDDLDRUURDDLULULLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURDLUURRDLDLULDDDRUULRLDRULDDRULLLUUURDDRDLDRULDLURLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLDRURDLLULDRULLURDRULURRDLLLURRRDLRURDLLLURRRDLLDRLUURDDRUULLLURDLDRURDLDRUUURDDDLLULURDLDRULLURDLDRRULLDRULDRRULDLURRURDLLURDLUURRDLDLULDRRULLURDDLUUDURDLURRDLURDLLURDRULL



my wrist hertz a lot


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 20, 2013)

8 puzzle 1.54 average of 12

Best average of 12: 1.840, 1.048, 1.280, (3.328), 2.248, (0.991), 1.431, 1.128, 1.688, 1.759, 1.464, 1.543 = 1.543


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 20, 2013)

WAT

15 puzzle (4x4) in 2.568, 37 moves, 14.408tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




124957141011361213158

ULURDDLUURRULDRDLLULDRULURDRDLLURRULL








wol stupid colour scheme


----------



## qqwref (Oct 20, 2013)

2x200 sliding puzzle solved.

1:31:48.600, 60433 moves.


----------



## TDM (Oct 21, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> click on d forum post button and eet will copy some stuff to your clipbored so you can paste eet on hear


Oh, it copies it to your clipboard. I didn't know how it worked.

15 puzzle (4x4) in 6.605, 50 moves, 7.570tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




241365121031491171158

DRULDDRULLDDRRULLLDRUURDLUURDLRRULLDDLUURDRDLLURUL


----------



## soup (Oct 21, 2013)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.975, 75 moves, 12.552tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




126125107139341415811

URLLDRDLURULDRDLUURDLURRDLUULDRDLURLURDRULDRRULDRULLDRULDLURRDLULDRRULLDRUL


----------



## soup (Oct 21, 2013)

63 puzzle (8x8) in 2:17.756, 1366 moves, 9.916tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




151633445221322425685963354631391029613612115519277535821343238157415037453094725562264018514603548232443281746492014

DDDLLURDDLURDDLURDDLURDLLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLRRULDLLURRRRDLLLUUUUULRULDRDLURDDLDURDLULURDLDRLURLURDDLURDDLURDDLURDLURRDRLUUDDLUUUUUULDRDLURDLURDULDRDLURDDLURDLURLDDRDUULDDRULDLLURDLURRDLURRRUULDRDLULDRULLDRULDLRDLURULDRLURLDRDLURRRRRRULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRDLURRRRRURUUULDRLDRULDDRLDRUULDDRURDLLLLLLURRDLLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLLULUURLURDDLURDDLURDDLURDDLURDDLURDLURRDLURRULDLRDULRULURLDDRULLDDRURRUURUUURDDLURDDLURDDLRLURDDLURDLRLURRDUURLDDLURUUURDDLURDDLURDDLULULULULLLUDDUURDLDRULRDDURULDRURDDLURDDLURDDURDLRULDUDLURDLURRRRRULDRULRDLULDRULLDDRULDLLLLURDLURUURDDLURDDLULDRURURURURRRULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRULLDRULLDRULDLRRDLURLDRLRULULDRDLURRRRRRULULULLDLUURDDDLUURDDLUDRDLLUUDDRUURDDLURRDLLURRRRDLLULURRLDLDURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUUULULDDDRULDURULDDRULDDRUUUURLDLDLLDLURRDLURRDLDRUUUURRRDLDUURDLULDRDLUDRDLUULDRDLULURULDDDRULLDDULRDRULLDRDUUUURRRRRDLULDRDLLRULDRRULLDRULRDLUULDDRULLDRULDRLULDRDLURRRRRRUURDDLURDLULULLDLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLRLUUULDRURDLULDRDLRLURDDLURDLLUURDDLDURDLRULURDLLURRRULDRRULDRULRDLULDRULLDRULDRULLRDLDULRLDRUURRLDRULDRULLDRULLDRULRDDLURUURRRRDDLURRDLULURDDLURURDLULDRULLDDRULULDDRULLLLDRLUURRDLURRDLDUDRULURRRDLULDRULLDRULLDDRULULDDRULURDDLURULDRRULDRUDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDLURRDLURDRULDLURDRLRULLLLDULDURDLLURDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULDRRRULRDLULLLRLLDRULDRRULLDRRULRDRULLDRRULLLDRRULL


----------



## CHJ (Oct 21, 2013)

soup said:


> 15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.975, 75 moves, 12.552tps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAH lol so close man! I have a 5.974


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 21, 2013)

2x2 - 7x7 slidysim relay in 1:57.328, 1311 moves, 11.174tps

7x7: 51.136
6x6: 38.408
5x5: 15.587
4x4: 9.460
3x3: 2.219
2x2: 0.518


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Oct 22, 2013)

Lol 

.925 3 Puzzle Avg12L 2.097, (3.143), 1.037, (0.000), 0.997, 0.762, 0.120, 0.249, 1.042, 1.628, 0.323, 0.990


----------



## TDM (Oct 22, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> (0.000)


That happens all the time when doing 3 puzzle.
Edit: took me less than 10 seconds for a 0.000 Ao5


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Oct 22, 2013)

TDM said:


> That happens all the time when doing 3 puzzle.
> Edit: took me less than 10 seconds for a 0.000 Ao5



Nice! I found it just hilarious.


----------



## TDM (Oct 23, 2013)

Everything <=4x4 slidysim relay in 57.842, 374 moves, 6.466tps



Spoiler: Splits



4x4: 12.945
3x4: 8.332
2x4: 9.705
4x3: 6.861
3x3: 3.597
2x3: 1.185
4x2: 9.578
3x2: 4.812
2x2: 0.827



Easy scrambles but I had to scroll sometimes because of my small screen  I also ignored the changing colour scheme and didn't realise it was actually helpful


----------



## aceofspades98 (Oct 24, 2013)

15 puzzle single: 6.180 
Moves: 56
TPS: 9.061


----------



## TDM (Oct 24, 2013)

Wtf
1. 1:13.04 B2 Uw D' L' F' Fw2 B Rw2 Uw R Fw' Rw' R2 D' F Fw' Uw B' U' B R F Rw U2 Uw L Rw' R' D2 L' U Fw Rw B Uw2 Fw2 L B2 L2 Uw'

Over 5 seconds faster than my previous PB and with double parity. NL.
EDIT: 1:17 single and a sub-1:30 Ao5. Could I actually be improving for once?
EDIT2: Sub-1:30 Ao12
http://i.imgur.com/bKAydkA.png

EDIT3: 15 puzzle (4x4) in 6.600, 62 moves, 9.394tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




181376211391210141554

LDDDRULDLUUURDDLURDDLURRUURDLDRULLDRULURDRULLDRDLLUURDLURRDLLU



Not PB in anything, but fast.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 24, 2013)

11.049 15puzl*2 relay

4.447, 6.602


----------



## soup (Oct 24, 2013)

2x2 - 4x4 slidysim relay in 15.966, 167 moves, 10.460tps



Spoiler: Splits



4x4: 11.184
3x3: 4.384
2x2: 0.398


----------



## TDM (Oct 24, 2013)

soup said:


> 2x2 - 4x4 slidysim relay in 15.966, 167 moves, 10.460tps


2x2 - 4x4 slidysim relay in 13.746, 123 moves, 8.948tps



Spoiler: Splits



4x4: 9.893
3x3: 3.152
2x2: 0.701


I'm more efficient (well 3x3 was really easy), but you have a higher TPS.

EDIT: 2x2 - 4x4 slidysim relay in 12.963, 114 moves, 8.794tps
4x4 and 2x2 were easy scrambles.


----------



## soup (Oct 26, 2013)

48 puzzle (7x7) in 1:14.599, 747 moves, 10.014tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




404422213826511435452833131581112371720103187473942292546234143222730434862436319341619

RRDRRDLURDLDRLURLUUUURDDLURDUDLRDLURDDLDLURRDLUURDDLURUULDRDLULDRULDLRDLURULDDRULULULULUDRLDRURDDLURDDLRLLURDDLUURDDLRLURDLURRDLLURRDRLRURDLURDLURDLLURDLLURLUUUUDLURDDLRLURDDLURDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRURRRLUULUURDDLRLURDDLURDLDLURDRULDDRURRDLLURUULDRDLULDRDLRLURULDRDLUULRDLULDRLURDULDDRULLURDDLURRRRRRULDRULLDRULLDRULDRULRDLULDRULLDRULLDRDLURRRRRLUULULULDRURDLDRURDUDDLURDDLRDULURDLURURDUDLDURDLULDRUDLURULDRULLDRDLURLRDLULULUURDLDRURDDLRLURDDLURDLURRRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLUDDRDLURURDLURRDLURRLDURDLURRDLURUURDLULDRDULRDLULDRDLRLUUURDLURDDLURDDLURUURDLUDLURDLULRDDUULDRDLULDRULLDRDLUURDDLURRRRURDLULURDDLURURDLULDRDLULDLUURDDLULDRUULDRDLURRRRURRDLULLDRRULDRRULDLLURDRULLLDRDULRULLLDRULRDRULDRRULRDRULLRRLLDRRULLDLURDRULDLURDRULLDRULLDURDLURDLRRULLRLDRUL


----------



## aceofspades98 (Oct 27, 2013)

15 puzzle 
5.062
45 moves
8.890 tps
first sub 6, I am catching up ben.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 27, 2013)

aceofspades98 said:


> 15 puzzle
> 5.062
> 45 moves
> 8.890 tps
> first sub 6, I am catching up ben.



o qt i dint know you did 15puzr, whast your average/pbs ?

2x2 - 4x4 slidysim relay in 7.391, 87 moves, 11.771tps

4x4: 4.382
3x3: 2.321
2x2: 0.688


----------



## qqwref (Oct 27, 2013)

Solved a 15 puzzle without being able to see anything but the top-left square.

It took 2:38.170 and 599 moves.

EDIT: 2:09, 592 moves http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQE-xrr9YKk


----------



## TDM (Oct 27, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Solved a 15 puzzle without being able to see anything but the top-left square.
> 
> It took 2:38.170 and 599 moves.
> 
> EDIT: 2:09, 592 moves http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQE-xrr9YKk


How?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 28, 2013)

doublepost but dunqaar

24 puzzle (5x5) in 10.511, 149 moves, 14.176tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




285311671815144231062119242022121711913

RULDRULLDDRULLDRRULLURRDLURRDLURRDLDRUULDLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLULUURDLDRUURDDLDLLURDRULLDRURDLLUUULDDRULDDRUUULDRRRULLDRDRUULDLLURRDLLDRRULLURDRULLDRRULL


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 28, 2013)

3 puzzle (2x2) in 0.000, 2 moves, inftps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




213

UL



first 2/0 tps !!

edit: WAT !!!??!

3 puzzle (2x2) in 0.000, 3 moves, inftps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




312

DLU



edit: wat

35 puzzle (6x6) in 25.471, 325 moves, 12.760tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




2632114516430322081512171924132871311833351022292527112634239

LDLURDLULDRRULLUURDLDRURDLURRDLLLLDRRRULLLDLURRDLLURDRURRDRULLUULLDRRULLRRDRULLLURRRRDLLLURRDDRUULDLURDLUURRDLLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLDRDDRUUULDDLLRRDLLULDRRULUURDDRDLLUURDDLULULURDLDRURDLURRDLLLDRRULLRRDRULLLURDRULLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLDRRULUURDLURDLDRUULDRDLDLUURDDLURDLULDRRULLLURDRDLLURDRULULURRDLURDRULLDRULDDRRULLLURDLDRUURDDLULU



edit: WAT!?!?

35 puzzle (6x6) in 23.932, 304 moves, 12.703tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




9112271421196102033718178231312825122935534430161513262433222

LDRURDLURRDLDRURDLLURRDLULDRULDRRULUUULURDLDDRUURRULLDRDDDLUUURDDDRDLLUULDURULDDLDRRUULDRDLULLDRRUDRULULLDRURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLUULLURRDLURRDLUUDLDDRUUURDDDLUULDDLDRRLLULDRRUDRULLULDRDLULDRRUULURRDLURRDLULULDRRULDRRULDLDLDRURDLUURDDLULDRRULLULDRURDLURRDLLLDRRRULLLURDRULDRRULURDLDLULURDLURRDLLDRRULLURDLU


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 29, 2013)

twoday was a good sim day

new 15 puzzle pbs:

time:
5.612 avg12
6.295 avg50
6.378 avg100

movecount:
69.333 avg5
75.700 avg12
83.771 avg50
85.653 avg100

tps:
15.902 single
14.669 avg5
14.468 avg12
13.889 avg50
13.605 avg100


----------



## CHJ (Oct 29, 2013)

Everything <=4x4 slidysim relay in 40.153



Spoiler: Times



4x4: 6.107
3x4: 4.591
2x4: 5.733
4x3: 11.388
3x3: 3.851
2x3: 2.135
4x2: 2.946
3x2: 2.229
2x2: 1.173





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 4x4




915113131105214468127
LLDRUURDDLULLURDDLURRUURDDLUULDDRULLURDLDRURULDRULLDRURDLUL

6.107, 59 moves = 9.661tps





Spoiler: 3x4




2739108611415
DLURDLDRULDDRULLUURDDLUURRDDLLUU

4.591, 32 moves = 6.970tps





Spoiler: 2x4




6572341
DRULDRDLDRULURDLDRUULURDDLUURDDLUURDLURDLU

5.733, 42 moves = 7.326tps





Spoiler: 4x3




3105911761824
RDLDRURDLURRDLUULDDRULLURDLRUDLDRURRULLDRULLDRDLURDLURULDRURRDLLURRDLLURDLURDLULDRULDRRULLDRLRUL

11.388, 96 moves = 8.430tps





Spoiler: 3x3




62137458
RUULLDRDLURURDLULDRRULDLU

3.851, 25 moves = 6.492tps





Spoiler: 2x3




45213
LDRUULDDRUUL

2.135, 12 moves = 5.621tps





Spoiler: 4x2




5473612
ULDRURDLUDLULDRURDLUL

2.946, 21 moves = 7.128tps





Spoiler: 3x2




13425
DRURDLULDRRULDLU

2.229, 16 moves = 7.178tps





Spoiler: 2x2




213
URDLURDLU

1.173, 9 moves = 7.673tps


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 29, 2013)

2x2 - 5x5 slidysim relay in 21.080



Spoiler: Times



5x5: 13.361
4x4: 4.823
3x3: 2.400
2x2: 0.496





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 5x5




133421571891112324141720121621101965228
LDLURDDLURDDLURDDLULDRRULLDRRLLULDRRRULURRDDLULLURDRULURDRUULLDDRRULULDDRUDDRUULDLLDRUULDDRUULDRRDLLULUURDLDRURDLLDRRURULLLURDLDRRRULLDRRULURDDLLURULDRDLURDLLURDRULULDRRULLDRRULL

13.361, 178 moves = 13.322tps





Spoiler: 4x4




254710111261391413815
UULDDRUULDDDRUULDRDLULLDRRRUULLDRRULLULDRDLURULDRRULLDRUL

4.823, 57 moves = 11.818tps





Spoiler: 3x3




46281735
ULDRURDLUURDDLULDRRUULLDRUL

2.400, 27 moves = 11.250tps





Spoiler: 2x2




123
L

0.496, 1 moves = 2.016tps


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 30, 2013)

8 puzzle minimal (3x3) in 8.648, 64 moves, 7.401tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




14632785

RRLURDLRULLDRURDLRUULDDRUDLUURDLDRUDLURULDLURRDLDRUDLUULDRULDRUL



only the top left tile is visible


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 30, 2013)

99 puzzle (10x10) in 3:13.800, 2130 moves, 10.991tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




691438394782531772349216140909550452852916675724428913028466555717443863511637558460197226931058669952362155644837782296126891889264805963241517620983470377379877897274831814936259433185413

RULLDLDRULDRRULDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUURDDDDLUUURDDLDRLULDRRULURDLRULLDRULLDRDULDRURRRULLDRULLLDLDRRRUURULDRDLULDRULLDRULLDRDLULDRRULLLLDRRRULLLURRDLDRURDLLULDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLUUURDDLURDDLURDRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUURURDRDLLURDRURLLDRRDLURLDRULURDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDDLULDRURDLLUULDRRULURLDLURRRDLLLLURDLURRRRDLLLURRDLDRRUULDRULURDDLULULULULLURDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLDRRULDDRUULDDDRUUURDDDLUUURDDDLUUUUUURDDLUURDDLULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRUUUUURDDDDDLULULULRDULURDRULURDRULURDDRUULDRDLLDRDLULDRDLURDLDRULDDRULDRDLULDRRULLLUULUURULURLDRLDRULDDRULDDRULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLLDRRRULURLDRDLULDRRULLDLULDRRULLLDLULDRURDRULLDRRULULUUUULUURLDRULDRURDDLUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUURDDDDLUUURDLLDRRULDLDRRULURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDDLULUUURLLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURDRULURDDLLLDRRULDRRULLLDLLDLRULURDRULURRDLLURRRDLLDRRRULLRDRDRULLURLDRRULLLURRDLURDDDDRUUUULLDDLDLLLDLLURDRULURDRULURDRULURDRULURDRULURDLULLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLULRLDRULDRRURLLDRRULRDLURRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLLLLDRURDLDRULDDDRUULDDRULDRDDLUUULDDDRUURDDLULURRDLLLDRRRULLLLLURDLURRDLURRDLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLURRDLURRLLDRDLULDRRUURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLDRURDLLULULULULULUURDLDRUDRULDRULDDRULDDRULDDLRULDRRULDDRULDDRURDLUUDDLUUUURDDLDRURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLRUULDRDLULULULULLURRDLURDLDRULURDLURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLDRRRRRULLRRDLULLDRRRULUDDRDLRULURDLULURDDLLULDRURLDRLURDLDRULDDRULDDRUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUDRULUULUURDLUUULDDRUULDDDDRUUUULDRULDDDDDLDRRUUUULRULDDDDRDLULDLURLDRURDRULDRUUUULDDDLDRLULDRRUDRUUURDDDLUULDRULLDRULLDRDLULDRRUURDLURRDLLLLLDRRRRRULURDRULURDLUURDLUURDLUURDDLLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLUURDLULDDRURDLLURRDLDRUULDLLLLLURRDLLURLDRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDDRUUULDLRUDRLLRURDLLUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUUULDRULDDRRDLLURURDLDRULLLLDRRRULLLURRDLURRLURRDLDLURRDLLDRRLLURDRULLURDLUURRDLURULDLDLLULUURDLDRURDLDRULDDRULDDRUURDLURRDLURUUURDDDDLLLLURLDRURDLURRULDRULLDRDLULDRRULRULDRULLDRULLDDRUULDRURDLURRDLDRURDLLURURDLULURLDDRUURDDLULLLURDRULURRDLURRDLLLDRDLURRDLULUULDDRURDLURRDLLDRRULLLURRDLURRDLLLDRRRULLUDRULURRDLLURDDRUULDDLUURDDLURULDRDLULDRRULLURRDLLURDLURRDLULDRRULL


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 30, 2013)

Everything <=7x7 slidysim relay in 14:47.702, 6766 moves, 7.622tps

I messed up a couple of the solves (2 swap)



Spoiler: Splits



7x7: 1:28.054
6x7: 1:05.351
5x7: 48.852
4x7: 31.377
3x7: 27.285
2x7: 14.861
7x6: 1:26.263
6x6: 49.275
5x6: 39.930
4x6: 25.495
3x6: 20.264
2x6: 15.434
7x5: 47.193
6x5: 35.508
5x5: 28.623
4x5: 16.576
3x5: 13.006
2x5: 8.296
7x4: 36.768
6x4: 35.646
5x4: 16.242
4x4: 12.158
3x4: 11.625
2x4: 6.693
7x3: 26.811
6x3: 18.332
5x3: 10.030
4x3: 7.557
3x3: 3.168
2x3: 3.156
7x2: 15.069
6x2: 9.374
5x2: 5.911
4x2: 3.517
3x2: 2.878
2x2: 1.124



edit:

2x2 - 7x7 slidysim relay in 2:21.387, 1284 moves, 9.081tps



Spoiler: Splits



7x7: 1:10.261
6x6: 40.134
5x5: 17.961
4x4: 9.110
3x3: 3.192
2x2: 0.729


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 30, 2013)

*80 puzzle (9x9) in 1:59.920*, 1372 moves, 11.441tps !! sub2 !!



Spoiler: Reconstruction




1068751943305724501272792417846953272170223316428036355214173966254266432612366451855593634129728115867473440381525447160481356517469831775736537497620

DRRRULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDDUULD DRULURDLLDRRULRDLULDRRURULLDRULLDRDLULDRRULURRDLDR URDLLULULULURUULLURDLRUDLDRURDLDDDRUUULDDDDRUUURDD DRRRDLURLDRURDLLLLLUUURDDDLUURDDLULDRRUULDLLDRRRRU LDURDLULLDLLURDRULURRDLURDRULLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRD LLURDDRUULDRDLUUURULUURULDLLLDLULURLDRURDLDRURDLDR URDLDRURDLDRURDLULDLULLLLLURDRULLURRRDLLURRRDLLURR RDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDRULDDRULUUURRDDDDLLUUULD DRULDDRUULDDDRRDLUUURDDDDLUDRULUURDDLULDRRULLLDRUL ULURDLDRULDDRULLLUULDDRULDDRUUUUULDDDRUURDULURDDLU RRDLLDRRULDDRUURDDLLDRRULURDLURRDLURRDLDRLURRLLURR DLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRUULUUULUURRLLRRDLLLLDRRRRULLLURRRD LLURDDDRUUULDDLLURDLDRURDLURRDLDRUULLLLLLLUURDLDRU RRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDRRULDDRUULDDRLDRUULDDDR RULURDLDRUULLDRULLDDRUULDDRULLDRRULLURRDLURRDLLURR DLLURRDLUURDDLULLURRDLURDLUURRDLLDLRURLDRUULDDDRUU LDDDRURLURDDLULDRRUULRDLDURDLURULDLLURDLLDRRULLLDR RULLDRURDLLUURDLLDRRUURUULURDRULURRDLURLDDRURDLULL URDLDRURDLDRUUURDDDLUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDRRULDLR URDLLULDRRULLLDRRULLDRURDLLURUULDRDLURDDLULDRRULUL ULURDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLDRUDRRULLDRRULDLLLDRRRRU URDDLULULULRDLURDRULURURRDDLLLUURDRRDLLLURDLURRRDL LDRRULDRUUULDRDDLULULLLURLDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRDDR LDRUUUULDDDLUURDDLUURDDLLLDRULDRRULDRULLLDRRULLDRU RDLLUURDLURRDLURRDLLDRRULDLUUUULDDRULDDRUURRRDDDLL LURRRUULLLURRDLURDDRUULDRDLLDRULLDRLURDLULDRURDLUL DRURDLLUURDLURRDLDRURDLLURRULLLURDLURRDLDRRULLLURD LDRURULDLDRRULDLURRULL


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 31, 2013)

OMFG 3 PUZZLE 4ms AVG12 !!

Best average of 12: 0.015, 0.008, 0.407, 0.001, 0.000, 0.000, 0.014, 0.001, 0.001, 0.001, 0.001, 0.001 = 0.004 SO LUCKEE

0.004 is 20% of the last 3puzl avg12 uwr that wasnt by me
=> am 20% cooler than everypony else at slidysim


----------



## qaz (Oct 31, 2013)

11.411 avg5: 10.201 (9.793) 13.024 (15.784) 11.008
13.897 avg12: 10.201 (9.793) 13.024 15.784 11.008 (18.063) 16.290 14.007 16.536 17.178 11.392 13.553

15puzzle


----------



## TDM (Oct 31, 2013)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 6.633. 68 moves, 10.252 TPS.



Spoiler: Reconstruction




142411015126131183975

RRUUULDRDLULDRDLUUULDRURDLDRURDLUULDRRULLDDLUURDDLUURRDLULDRRULLDRUL


No PBs, but close.


----------



## brian724080 (Oct 31, 2013)

Sub 35 in 15 puzzle, I've never ever solved this, this is probably my 2Xth solve

15 puzzle (4x4) in 32.246



Spoiler: Reconstruction




108116511341597212143

DDDLULLRRRDLLLUURDLURRDLDRULLUURDDLURRDLDLURDLURRDLLURDRULRRULLURRDLLURRDLDLLURRDLURDLUURDDRUULDRDLULURRDULDDLURDLLURURDULLDRRDLLURDRULLURLDRRULDRULLDRURDLULDRUL



Edit: Breaking that PB was relatively easy...


----------



## already1329 (Oct 31, 2013)

15 puzzle sim 10.122 average of 12


----------



## Wassili (Oct 31, 2013)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.242 



Spoiler: Reconstruction




517321281046139141511

DLUULDRULLDRDLUURLURDRULDRRULLLDRURDLULDRULDRRULDL U



Easiest scramble ever, video (mom complaining in the background and I have a stupid reaction ):



Spoiler


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 1, 2013)

48 puzzle 47.120, 572 moves, 12.139tps

forgot to get reconstructation but juatefer

finarry sub48 !!


----------



## qaz (Nov 1, 2013)

24puzzle
24.455 single
31.131 avg5: (28.640) 30.737 (37.856) 31.599 31.056
34.658 avg12: (28.640) 30.737 37.856 31.599 31.056 37.719 36.847 38.177 39.119 (42.048) 31.112 32.359
36.655 avg50:


Spoiler



50	48.503	361	7.443
49	39.495	296	7.495
48	36.823	248	6.735
47	39.600	257	6.490
46	29.305	211	7.200
45	39.097	261	6.676
44	33.768	226	6.693
43	37.167	262	7.049
42	39.479	256	6.484
41	30.295	198	6.536
40	38.920	250	6.423
39	40.145	274	6.825
38	39.872	286	7.173
37	45.583	281	6.165
36	43.490	297	6.829
35	36.602	283	7.732
34	33.866	252	7.441
33	38.608	275	7.123
32	39.351	289	7.344
31	28.817	195	6.767
30	36.431	245	6.725
29	35.601	276	7.753
28	43.496	284	6.529
27	36.175	257	7.104
26	36.367	241	6.627
25	37.880	277	7.313
24	25.682	174	6.775
23	38.336	281	7.330
22	37.791	272	7.197
21	50.424	329	6.525
20	35.401	259	7.316
19	40.097	294	7.332
18	33.946	238	7.011
17	38.609	274	7.097
16	33.304	202	6.065
15	42.240	290	6.866
14	24.455	165	6.747
13	32.023	199	6.214
12	32.359	231	7.139
11	31.112	248	7.971
10	42.048	294	6.992
9	39.119	295	7.541
8	38.177	243	6.365
7	36.847	238	6.459
6	37.719	278	7.370
5	31.056	230	7.406
4	31.599	217	6.867
3	37.856	241	6.366
2	30.737	238	7.743
1	28.640	203	7.088



6.962 avg tps, 7.971 best tps

Also 8:55.023 99puzzle pb - 3003 moves


----------



## aceofspades98 (Nov 1, 2013)

15 puzzle, second sub 6, first sup 11 tps. 
Times Moves	TPS
5.409 65 12.017


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 1, 2013)

48 puzzle (7x7) in 46.636, 513 moves, 11.000tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




823202940646327271726343513013111019283192338154118144222392136163348125374447252444543

DDRULDDRURDLLURULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRDLURURUUUULDRLURDLDRULDURULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUURDDLDRULURDLDRURULLURDRLLUURDRDLULLLURLUURDLDRURDLURRLLDRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLDRUULDLURDLUURDRULURDDLULDRUULDDDLDLDRRULLURDDLULDRRULLDRURDLLUUUULDDDRUURDDLLDRRULURDLURRDRRDLLLULUUDDRULURDRULLURRRDLLLDRRRRULLLDRRDRUULLURDLUURRDLLRDLULDDRURDLLLURDLDRULURRDLURRDDLLURRDLLURDRULLLURLLUDRLDRURDDLULDRRURULDRRULULURDLLURDLURRRDLLURRDLLURDDLURDDLURDLLULURDLURRDLLDRRURULLULDRURDLURRDLULLDRURDDLURDLULDRRULURLDLURRDLUL


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 1, 2013)

48 puzzle (7x7) in 44.369, 549 moves, 12.374tps !!



Spoiler: Reconstruction




102793298394818119213443843307172433413723353221402815541647142531464564236202622121134

ULLURRDLURRDDLULLURDDLURLLDRRULUUUURDLDRURDDLUUULDDDDRUUURDDDRRDLLLUUULDDDRUURDLURRRDRDLLLULLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLULUULDRDULDRURDLURULDRRULDRDLUUUURDLULDDRURDLULLURDLDRURDLDRUUURDDDLUUULDRDLULDDRULDDRULDDRULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRURDLLULDRUUURUULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUUDRDRDLLUUURDLDRURDLURLDRRDLLURULURRDLLURRDLUUURLDRULLLLDRRULDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURDLLURRURDLRDLLURRDLDRUULDLLRULDRULDDRURDLLLURRDLLURRDLLURDRULDLLURDRULULRRRRDLLURRDLULULURRDLURRDLULDDRUURDDLULURDLDDRUULDURDLDRUULDLDRRUULLDLDRRUULDRURDLUDRUULDRDLULULDDRUURDDLULURDRULLDRURDLLU


----------



## CHJ (Nov 1, 2013)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.894, 65 moves, 11.028tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




210541381141169123715

RRULDDRULDRDLURURDLDRULLUULDDRURULDRDLUULDRURDLURRDLULLDRRULLDRUL


----------



## CHJ (Nov 2, 2013)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.723, 49 moves, 8.562tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




513106481321491511127

LLUURRDRDLLUURDLLDRRULUULDRURDDLUURRDLULLDRRULDLU


----------



## already1329 (Nov 2, 2013)

4:28.011 99 puzzle


----------



## Iggy (Nov 2, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> 24PUZL 9.937 !!



lol I can't even sub 10 15 puzzle, gj


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 2, 2013)

5.311 15puzzle


----------



## TDM (Nov 2, 2013)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 6.785. 76 moves, *11.201 TPS*.



Spoiler: Reconstruction




761011151224141339581

DRURDLDRURDLDRULLURDLDRULLDRULURDLDRUURRULDDRUULLLDRURDLURRDLULLDRDLURRULDLU


----------



## soup (Nov 2, 2013)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.635



Spoiler: Reconstruction




124101453671281591311

LDDRULRDLRULRDLDRULURDLURRRDLLLURRULLDDRUURDRULLDLURRDLUL


----------



## already1329 (Nov 2, 2013)

15 puzzle 5.384 single, 7.954 average of 5


----------



## qqwref (Nov 3, 2013)

solved a relay of every sliding puzzle up to 10x10, in 1:14:53.887 (yes that's almost 75 minutes), and 40394 moves (8.989 tps)


----------



## qqwref (Nov 5, 2013)

35 puzzle (6x6) in 31.356, 315 moves, 10.046tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




1435201832193110342229281233931513841165273026242311625271721

RUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULLUULDDRULDDRULLURDLURRDLDRULUDLUULDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUULDRRULDRRULDRRUUURDLUURDLDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLDRULURRDLUULDRULRRDLDDUULDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDRUULLDDRUULDLDRRULUUURDLULDDRULDDRULDULDDRRURRULLLLURDRULLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURDDDLUURDDLUULRDLULDDRUURDLUURRDLRDLUURDLDLUULDRULDDRUULDDRUULDRUL


----------



## aceofspades98 (Nov 7, 2013)

yay 15 puzzle
Time: 7.475
Moves: 84
TPS: 11.237 
third sup 10 TPS.
Almost sub 9.5 globally now.


----------



## already1329 (Nov 7, 2013)

99 puzzle in 3:55.914, 2225 moves, 9.431 TPS


----------



## TDM (Nov 7, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> 2x2 avg12 using a 4x4 w/ stackmat


Do people really do that? 

99 puzzle (10x10) in *5:01.857*. 2741 moves, *9.080 TPS*.
15 puzzle 7.929 Ao5 (PB by over a second; my first sub-8). 75.667 moves.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 10, 2013)

399 puzzle (20x20) in 32:26.762, 16229 moves, 8.336tps

mouse controls only! 



Spoiler: Reconstruction




626315209116251352383377180369388296295144722202491543441472901462501021652038729414053150204943352343992251230426931822618833229333111510938229845196305527330932636013421423912757314184567634792971567339013327831125812431725335347303451323805426375162176321185349218111361215393397328528427125537917921712831368025816325223578742324715338151138302823582606642241164308101341981173232023273665286143173385186194256322491553913516837372342243222254363316333901901583741663671751301121613243503952703132013592743007919924512814110828719125726819224811711182404015307293872617083197193512792138991110248952161312115037621986223326724433038137325919514930128031371351357135236378145887207375266603204361228672659343208328271161141261212891373283620084106181348355159198174237264238370144439215227264210281320384364652313929925242717732921365229482121573101133428517246422714877396178100232120394337386167362338187169356205339303125286189336142246113222231733277319276104230281107103340292325192170122354963125999139129291931822972215568123206633063463981834242105183275102623894111916028836869

UULDDDRUULURDLDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRULDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRRDLUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDDUURDDLURDDLURDDLUURDDDLUURDDUDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLURDDLUUURRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUURRDLLUUULDDRULDDRRRRDLLURDLLURDLUULDDDRRRDLLURDLUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDUUUUDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUURRRRRUUUUUUUULUUDRURRRULLDRULLDRDDDLUUUDDDRRDLLURDLUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULLDDDLLLLULLLLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUULDDRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLUULDDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRRULLDRULLDRULLDDURDURDLLULLUULLDDLLLLLLLLULLDRURDLDRURDLURRLRDLURRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRLRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLLLDRURDLDRURDLLLLLLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRURRRULLLLLRDDRURRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRRURRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDRUDDUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDDRULLDRRULLLLDDRRURULLLLDDRURRULLDRULLLDDRRURRRUUULLLLRRRUULLDDRULURDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRLURURDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRULURDRDRRUULLLDRLURDRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULDRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLUUURRRLLLLLDRULLLLLLLLLLLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRUURDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLURRDLLURRRDDULLURRRDLLUULDDRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLDRURDLDRURDLDDRUULDDDRUUULLDDDDRRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLURRDLLLLRDRULURRDLURRDLDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULLLLRURRDLUURDDLUUUUULRRUULRRUUULDRLDRULLURRDLDDRUULDDDRULLLURDRULURRDLDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUULLUUUUULDDRURDDLURDDLURDDLURDLDRURDLDDLUURDLUUURDDDDLUUUUUUDRDDDDDLUUUUURDDDLUUURDDLUURRDLURUUULDDDRUULDDRUULLDDDDDLURDLUUUUUDURRDLURRDLLDDDRUUULUURDDLUURRDLLDDDRUULDRLLUUUURRRDDDLLUUUURRDDDDLLLRULDDRULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRRDLUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRULDDRUUUULDDDDDRULDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULLLLURDLUUUUUULDRURDLUUUULDRUURDDDLUUUUUUULDDRULLURRDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDDDDRDRDLUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUUUDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURDLUUUUURRDLULDRDLULDDRULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULLURRDLDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDUUUDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLLLLLRUUUUUUUUULDRULDDRULDDRURRULLDRDDLUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUURRRRDDRRRRRRDRUUULDDDRUURDLDRURDLULLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRUURRDLULDRDLURDDLULLLDRURDLULDRULUULDDDRUULLLLLRDLDRULURRDLURRDLDRURDLURRULLDURRRRRRDDUURDDLLLLLLURRRRRRULLDRULLDRRRRDLLLLURRULLDRRUURDLURDDLULLLULDDRULDRRRRULLLLLLLDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRUDRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDDRURDLULLLLLLLURRDLLURRRDDLLLUURRRDLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLURRRRDLURRDLDRURRULLDRULLLDLULDDRURULLDRULLDDRURRRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDDRURRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRURRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRURRULLLRDRULLDRULLDDRURRURDLLLLDRRRRURRRRRRRUUUULLLDRULLUURDLDRULLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDDDRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURUUURDLUUUUULLLLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRRULDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUURRDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDRRULLLLLLLLDRULLLLLDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDLLURRDLDDRULDRUUUUUDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDLUUUUURDDDDLUUUUURDDDDLUUUURRDDDLUUULDRDDLUUUUURDDDDLUUUUURDDDDLUUUUURDDDDLUUUUURDDDDLUUUUUURULLLLDRRULDRRULDRURDLDRURDLULURDLLURRRDLDDRUULLURRDLDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDLDRRULDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDLDRRRLULUUUULDRULLURRRDLLURRDLURUUULDDDRUULDDRULLUURRDLULLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLLLDLULDDRULDDLLULUULLDRURDLDRURDLDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRRRDLLURDLDRRULLDRULUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUULRULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUDDDDDDUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUUDDDDDDUUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDLUUUURRRRUUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUURRRUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULUUULLLLLLLLLLLLUUUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUURRUUUURLRDLUUUUUULURDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDLULDRDLURDDLURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRURDLDRURDLLLLURRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLURRULDRLLUDRRULLDRRDLLURRULLLDRULLDRULLDDRURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDUDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRULLLLDDLURRRRULLDRULLDRULLDDRULULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRURDLURRDLULLLLLLDRULURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLDRUULLDRRULLLLDDRULDLLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURULLDDRUURDLULDRULLDDRURRRRRULLLDRRRRUURDLULDRDLULDRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDDRRURRULLLLLDDRRRURULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDDRUUUUUUDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLUDDRURRDLLLLDRULDRRULLLDDDRULURDRULURDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLUUUUULLLLLLLLLLDRULLLLLULDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLUUUUULLLLLUULURDLDDRUURDDLULDLLLLLLURDLLUULDRULDDRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDDRRRRRUULLLLDDRRRRLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULURDLUUUURULDRULLLURRDLURRDLDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUDLUURDDLURULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDLURDLUURRDDLUUUUUUUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDDRDLUURRDLUURDLDDDLDRULUUURDDDLUUUURDDDDLRULUUUURDDDDLUUUUURDDDDLUUUURLDRURDLLUURRDLUUURDLDRULDDDDDDLDRULURDLUUUUURDDDDLUUUUURDDDDLUUUUURRDLDDDLUUUURRDLDDLUUURDDLUUURRDLDLUUURRDDLLDLULDDRULLURRDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLLUUUURDDLUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLLUUDDLDRUUULDDRUUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLLLUUUUULDRUUUURDLUUDLDDRULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLLRRLULUUUUUUUUUUDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLURDDLUUUUUDRDDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLRLURDDLUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDLUUUURRDDDDLURRDLURRURDDLURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULDRULDLLLLLLULLLDUUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLULLURDLDRURDLURRRULLLDRRULLLDDRURRURDLULDRULLLDRRULLLDLLLLLDRURDLURRDLLLLLURRDLURRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLLRURRRRRULDULDRULLLLLDDRURRRULLLLDDRURRULLLDRRULLLDDRULLULDRURDLDRURRULLDRULLDRULLDDRUURDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRURDDLURDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRULURRDLULDRUULLLLLLLLLLURDLDRLLULURDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLURRDLLULDRULUULDDRULDDRURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRURDDLURDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLDRRRRULLLURRRDLLURRDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLDDDRULURDLUURDLUURRDLURULDDLUURDLUURRDLDDDDDLLUURRDDLUUUURDDDDLUUUUURDDDDLUUUUURDLUURDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDLUUUURDDDLUUURRDLLURDLUURRDLUDDDLUUURDDDLUUUUURDLDRURDLULURRDLDDDLUUURDDLUUUURDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDLUUUUURRDDLDRULURDLDLUURDLUURRDLLDRDLRDLUURDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUURRDLULDRURDLDDDDLLLULUUUURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRULDDRUUULLRDDDDRULDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULLDDDDRRUUURDDDLULLLLLLLLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLDRULLUUUUUUULDRULUUUULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULLLLLUUUUULDRURRULLDRULUUUURDLULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRULDDRUUUUULLLURRDLURRDLDDDDDDRUUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDLUUUURRDDDLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLULLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLDRULLLLDRURDLLLLURRDLURRDLLURRRRRRUULDDRULLDRRRRRRULDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLLLDRULLURDDLURDLLLDURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURRDLDRUULLDDRRURRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDDRUURDLULDDRULURRDLURRDLURRRDLLUUUUULDDDDDRURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRURDDLURDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLUUUUUUULLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUUUUULLLLLUUDRRDLUULDDRULDLLLLLDDRULURDRULLLLURDLDDRULURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULDDRULDDRULDDRULURDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDUUUDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDLUUUURRDLDDDLUUUURDDDLUUUURRDLDDLUUURDDLUUURRDLUURDDDLUUULDRUURDDLUUUDLUURRDLUUURDDLUULDDDRUUULDDDDUURRDLUULDDRULDDRULDDRUUUUUDRDDDDLUUULULURDLDDRUUULDDDDRUUURDDDLUUUURRDDDDLLDRULDDRULDDRUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDLUUUULURDLUURDLUUUURRDDDLLLDDDLUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRULDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDLULDDRULLLUUUUUUUURDLUUUUURDLULDDRUULDDDRULDDRUUUULLLDRURDLURRDLDDDDDDRUUUUUULUURRRRRDLULDRDLULDRULLDRDDDDDDDULUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULLLRDLULDDRULDDRULDDRULLDLUUUUUUUUURDLURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURRRRRDRRRDDLLULUDDRULURDLDRURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLULDLLLLLLLURRDLULLURDLDRUURDDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUURDLULDDRURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRULLDRULLDDRULUULDDRULDDRUULLDDRULDLLURRDLULLDRURDLURRRUURRDLULLDRRDLLLURRDLLLURRDLULDRULLDDRURULLDDRURRRRRUUUULRRULDLLLDRULDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDDRDLLLURRRDURDLLLURRRRDLLLDRRRULRUUULDDRULDDRULURDLURULLDDDRUULDRULUURDDLUUURUUURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULUUUUUUULLLLULLLLDRUDURDLURRDLLURRRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDRRULURDLDDRULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLLDRURDLDRULDDRRULDDDLUURDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUUURRDLDLUURDLUURDLUURRDLDLLDRURDLUUURRDDDLLLRDDDRDLUULDDDRULDDRULDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLUUUUUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLLUUUUUUUUUULDDRULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRULDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLLLUUUUUUUUDRRDLLURDLULLLURRDLURRDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLURRDLDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUURRDDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRRDRURDLULLLDRURDLLLURRDLURRRDLLULLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLDRULLDLLLLLULDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRURDUDRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLLLRRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDDRUULLDDRURULLLDDRULULDDRURRRULLLDRRULLLDDRURULLDRULLDDRUUURRULURDRULURDRULURDRULULUUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRURRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLURRRDLLRRDRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLUUULLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRLRULDRRULDRUULDDDRUULLRDDDDDDRULDRRULUULLDRRULDRURDLULURDLURRDLDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDLURDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUUUURURDLDRULDDRULDDRUULLURRDLLDRULURRDLLURDLUURDLUURRDLDLUURDLUURRLDLUURRDLDDDDDLDRLDRULUURDDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUUUURRDDLDLUURDLUUURRDDLLURDLDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRULDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLLLUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULLLUUUUUDRDLULURUUUUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDDURUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULLUUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDDRUURRRRRRRRRRDRULDDRULLLLLLLLDLURRDLLULDRURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUURRDLULDRULLDDRURRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDDRUURDLULDRULLDDLUDLLLLURRDLULDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRULLLDRRULLLDDRURULLDDRULLLDRUULLDDRUURRDLLLDRRRURRRURDLURRDLURRDLRRRLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLUUUUULLLLLLLDDLUURDLLDRULURDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRUURDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLUUUULLLLLLLDRULDDDRULURDLUURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLUULDDRULLURDLDRURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLDRRRRRUUDDULDDDDLLLDRURDLDRURDLDRULDDRULDDRURDLUURUUUUUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRUULLLDRULURRDLURRDLDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULUUUUDRDLDRULDDRULUUULLLDRRULURRDDLDRURDLUURDLDDRUUULDDDLUURDLUURRDLLURDLUURRDLULDRUURDDLDLUURDDDLULDDRULDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDLULDDRULLULDDRULLLLLUUUUUURRRULLDRULLDRDLUUULDDRULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUURDLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLUUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULLLLLLLDLLDRURDLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULDRURRRDLLLURRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRURRRUULDDRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRULULDLDRURDLLLLURRDLURRDLURRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRUULDRRRLLRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDDRURULLDDRUURDLLUURDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRUURDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLUUUUUUDRRUULDRULLURDLLURRRRRDLLLLDRRRRULLLDDRRRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULURDLURUUUULLDDRRULDDRULDDRULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLLDRULURRDLURRDLLURDLUURRDLDLURDDLLDRRULUUURDDDLUUUURDDDLUUURUUURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDLUUURDDLUUURRDLUURDLDDDLUUURDDLUUURRDLDLUUURRDDLLDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDDLUUUULDDRULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULLUULDDRULDRULLURLUUUUURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULLUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUURDDRURDLULLDRURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURDLLLLURRDLURRDLULDRULDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLLLLDRURDLDRURDLULLDRURDLLLURRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRURRULLDRULLDRULLDDRUURRDLULDRULLDDRUUURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLDRRRRULLLUULURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDRRULDDRULDDRUULUUUUUULLLLLDRRULLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLDRRULDRURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULURDLDDLUUURDDLUUURRDLDLUURDLUURRDLDDDDLURDLUURDLUURDLUUURDDLUUUURDLDRUUURDDDLUURDLDDLUURDLDRULUURDDLUUURRDLDLUURDLDRULUURRDLDLUURRDLULDDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDDRUULLUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLUUUUUURDLLURDLLURDLULDRDLULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLURRDLDDDRULDDRUUUULDDDDRUUURRDDDRRRLURRDLULLLLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRULLLDRRULLLLDLULDDRURDLLLURRDLURRRDLLUULDDRURRRDLLLURRRRULLLLDRULLDDRURRRULLLRDLULDRRRULLLLDDRURRULLLDDRURULLDRULLDDRULURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLURRDLLLLURRRULDRRULUUUUULLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDDRULURDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULUURDLDDLLUURRDDLUUURDDDLUUUURDDDLUUUUURDLDRURDLDRULUUUURDLDRULDDDLDRDLUUURDDLUUURRDLDLUURRDLLUULDDDDDDUUURDDDDLUUURULDRULUUURDLULDDRULDDRULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULLLLLRRUUULDDRULDDRULLURRDLDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUURLDRRRRLULDRULLDRULLDRDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUULDDRURRRRDLLLLUURRLDRUULDDRUUUUUURDLULDRDLULDRDLULDDRULDDRULDDRUULDDDRUULDRRRULLLLDDRURRULLLLDDRRURULLDRULLLDDRRULULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLURRRDLLDRURDLUUUUUULURRDLLURRDLLLDRULLLLLDRRULDRRULLLDDRULURDRULDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLURDLDRULURDLULDDDRRUULURDLDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDLUUURDDLUURDLUUURRDLDLUURUDDLUULDRURDLURRDLULDRURDLULDDRULDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDRULLLDDRULDRRULUUULDDRDLULDRULLLLRUULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURDLURRLURDDLUURDLULDRDLURUULLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLDDURRRDLULLURRDLURRDLLUUUURDLDRURDLDRULUUURDLDRULDDDDLURLURDLLDRRULUURDDLUUURDDLUUURRDLDLUURRDLDLLUULDDDRUULURDLDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUURDDLDRUULLDDRUURDLULDDRULLLUUULDDRULDDDRUUULDDDRURDLUULDRDLURUUULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDDDRUULUURULLLDRRULDRRULDRDLUDDDDLLUUULDDDRUUULDDDRUULDLDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLLLLUURRDLULDRULLDDRULUUUURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRULLLDDRRRUURDLUUULLLDRRULDRRULDRRULURRDLLURRDLDDRDLUULDRURDLLURDRULDLDRULLLUULDRURDLDRURDLDRULDLUURRRULDRULLLDRRDLLULDDRUURDLULDDRUURRDLURRDLURDLUURDLUULLDRURDLDRULDDRRULLLDRURDLUULLDRURDLDRULLUURDLDRUURDLULDDDRUULDDRUUURRDLDRULDLURRDLLUURDLDRULLDRURULLDDRULURDRULLDRUL


----------



## CHJ (Nov 10, 2013)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.253, 55 moves, 10.470tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




523413115786111214109

LLDRURDLLURLURDLURRULLDRULLDDRURURDLULDRURDLULDRULLDRUL


----------



## TDM (Nov 10, 2013)

8 puzzle (3x3) in 1.035. 13 moves, *12.560 TPS*.



Spoiler: Reconstruction




16258437

LULDRDLURRULL


----------



## TDM (Nov 11, 2013)

8 puzzle (3x3) in 0.890. 9 moves, 10.112 TPS.



Spoiler: Reconstruction




15246873

DLURDDLUU


----------



## qqwref (Nov 13, 2013)

35 puzzle (6x6) in 29.985, 342 moves, 11.406tps
Mouse controls (mouseover style).



Spoiler: Reconstruction




1133189302823192711017713201214328326162925424313415352222165

LUUUULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUURRDDLURDLURRDLURRDLUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULUUUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLDRULURDLLDRRUULLDRRRULLDRRULLUURRDLUULLDRLURDLURRDLURRDLDLUURRDLDDLDRUULDDLUULLDRURDLDRUULLDDRUURRLLDURRDLULDRULLDDRUURRRDLLLURRDLULLURDLDRURDLUURRRDDLLUURRDDLULLUURDLDRURDLDRULLDULDURRDLULDRULDRRULURDLURRDLURULLDRRULLDURDLDRUULLDDRUULDRRULDLU



EDIT: 35 puzzle (6x6) in 29.356, 357 moves, 12.161tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




1321210301532201763319132329311872534112412282622982714351645

DLURRDLURULLDDRULLUUUULDDDUUUDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUURDDLULDRULUURDDLURDDLURRRRUURDLDRULLDRULURDLUURDUDURDLULLLLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLDDLUURDLUURRDLULLLLDRRULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURDLLURRRDLLULLDRURDLUURRDLULDRULLDDRUULDDRURRRULLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLLLDRULURDRULURRDLURRDLDDLLUUURDLULDDRULDRDLURRRULLLDRURDLURRDLUULDDRULURDLULDDRURULLDDRURULDRULLDRURDLUL


----------



## TDM (Nov 13, 2013)

Finally.
Best average of 5: 0.001, 0.001, 0.001, 0.249, 0.001 = 0.001
ben's slidysim gives better 2x2 scrambles than the old online one. This has taken me probably 500 solves, whereas on the other one it'd take less than 100, maybe less than 50. My record is a 0.000 Ao5 after just 6 solves, which was lucky as I was trying to show someone that it didn't take long to get an Ao5 like that.


----------



## TDM (Nov 13, 2013)

rj said:


> 2 puzl


Don't you mean 3 puzzle?


----------



## rj (Nov 13, 2013)

TDM said:


> Don't you mean 3 puzzle?



No, 2 puzzle. And I just got an infinity TPS solve. 4 moves in 0.000


----------



## TDM (Nov 13, 2013)

rj said:


> No, 2 puzzle. And I just got an infinity TPS solve. 4 moves in 0.000


How do you get 2 puzzle? And 4 moves in 0.000, wat. I can do 1 move in 0.001.


----------



## rj (Nov 13, 2013)

TDM said:


> How do you get 2 puzzle? And 4 moves in 0.000, wat. I can do 1 move in 0.001.



You slow. I just did it. It was easy.

2 Puzzle: http://juropollo.xe0.ru/timer15/online.htm

Set it to 2x2


----------



## Username (Nov 13, 2013)

rj said:


> You slow. I just did it. It was easy.
> 
> 2 Puzzle: http://juropollo.xe0.ru/timer15/online.htm
> 
> Set it to 2x2



Where is the :fp when I need it?

That's 3 puzzle


----------



## TDM (Nov 13, 2013)

rj said:


> You slow. I just did it. It was easy.
> 
> 2 Puzzle: http://juropollo.xe0.ru/timer15/online.htm
> 
> Set it to 2x2


As Username said, that's 3 puzzle. (why did they remove :fp?)
My one-move solutions are 0.001 because I use ben1996123's sim. On that, they're 0.001 or sometimes 0.002. On that sim, they're 0.000 or occasionally 0.001. His sim also gives better 2x2 scrambles, which is partly why I use it. It also saves PBs for everything, can be used offline, and has loads of different solve types. I prefer this sim to that one; I used to use it before ben made his though.
I have done an Infinity TPS solve (I've actually done quite a few), but they were all 1, 2 or 3 moves. Never 4. 4 in 0.000 is... fast.


----------



## rj (Nov 13, 2013)

TDM said:


> As Username said, that's 3 puzzle. (why did they remove :fp?)
> My one-move solutions are 0.001 because I use ben1996123's sim. On that, they're 0.001 or sometimes 0.002. On that sim, they're 0.000 or occasionally 0.001. His sim also gives better 2x2 scrambles, which is partly why I use it. It also saves PBs for everything, can be used offline, and has loads of different solve types. I prefer this sim to that one; I used to use it before ben made his though.
> I have done an Infinity TPS solve (I've actually done quite a few), but they were all 1, 2 or 3 moves. Never 4. 4 in 0.000 is... fast.




Oops. I go by number across. I just got a .020 avg 5.


----------



## TDM (Nov 14, 2013)

15 puzzle (4x4) in *5.975*. 53 moves. 8.870 TPS.



Spoiler: Reconstruction




111315984256121013147

LLURRURDLURDDLURULURDLLDRULURRDLLDLUURDLDRUULDRURDLLU


----------



## qqwref (Nov 15, 2013)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 3.933, 53 moves, 13.476tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




141575814610313921211

DRRUULDDDRUULLDDRRUUULDRRULDLURDLLDRRULLDRUURDLULDRUL


----------



## tx789 (Nov 17, 2013)

3 puzzle mean of 1195: 0.312


Spoiler



PBs
3 puzzle (2x2) in 0.177, 3 moves, 16.949tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




312

DLU



Times
Single: 0.000
Average of 5: 0.000
Average of 12: 0.055
Average of 50: 0.178
Average of 100: 0.203

Moves
Single: 1
Average of 5: 1.000
Average of 12: 1.900
Average of 50: 2.875
Average of 100: 3.133

TPS
Single: inf
Average of 5: inf
Average of 12: inf
Average of 50: inf
Average of 100: inf

Fastest single: 0.000
Slowest single: 4.031

Current average of 5: 0.218, (0.000), 0.000, (0.392), 0.177 = 0.132
Best average of 5: (0.000), 0.000, (2.380), 0.000, 0.000 = 0.000

Current average of 12: 0.221, (0.000), 0.000, 0.624, 0.575, (0.944), 0.351, 0.218, 0.000, 0.000, 0.392, 0.177 = 0.256
Best average of 12: 0.029, 0.010, 0.040, (0.000), 0.000, 0.216, 0.000, 0.124, 0.131, (0.227), 0.000, 0.000 = 0.055

Current average of 50: (0.000), 0.198, 0.357, 0.373, 0.281, 0.110, 0.039, 0.246, 0.000, 0.010, 0.000, 0.189, 0.010, 0.328, 0.243, 0.452, 0.721, 0.315, 0.000, 0.559, 0.278, 0.464, 0.990, 0.000, 0.047, 0.284, 0.171, 0.210, 0.332, 0.741, 0.043, 0.351, 0.017, 0.106, 0.959, 0.000, (2.832), 0.614, 0.221, 0.000, 0.000, 0.624, 0.575, 0.944, 0.351, 0.218, 0.000, 0.000, 0.392, 0.177 = 0.282
Best average of 50: (0.000), 0.282, 0.149, 0.212, 0.000, 0.042, 0.409, 0.134, 0.041, 0.234, 0.561, 0.162, 0.808, 0.033, 0.000, 0.021, 0.211, 0.009, 0.135, 0.216, 0.263, 0.341, 0.332, 0.210, 0.426, 0.012, 0.772, 0.428, 0.008, 0.136, 0.000, 0.493, 0.171, 0.155, 0.086, 0.105, 0.000, 0.035, 0.012, 0.000, 0.199, 0.181, 0.132, 0.000, (1.091), 0.210, 0.000, 0.000, 0.246, 0.027 = 0.180

Current average of 100: 0.919, 1.382, 0.174, 0.317, 0.954, 0.265, 0.173, 0.171, 0.326, 0.274, 0.048, 0.458, 0.028, 0.254, (0.000), 0.802, 0.767, 0.000, 0.204, 0.051, 0.027, 0.891, 0.497, 0.020, 0.575, 0.000, 0.247, 0.014, 0.000, 0.153, 0.618, 0.838, 0.256, 0.919, 0.578, 0.010, 0.148, 0.000, 0.405, 0.364, 0.373, 0.315, 0.316, 0.183, 0.000, 0.315, 0.323, 0.000, 0.000, 1.141, 0.000, 0.198, 0.357, 0.373, 0.281, 0.110, 0.039, 0.246, 0.000, 0.010, 0.000, 0.189, 0.010, 0.328, 0.243, 0.452, 0.721, 0.315, 0.000, 0.559, 0.278, 0.464, 0.990, 0.000, 0.047, 0.284, 0.171, 0.210, 0.332, 0.741, 0.043, 0.351, 0.017, 0.106, 0.959, 0.000, (2.832), 0.614, 0.221, 0.000, 0.000, 0.624, 0.575, 0.944, 0.351, 0.218, 0.000, 0.000, 0.392, 0.177 = 0.313
Best average of 100: (0.000), 0.024, 0.402, 0.362, 0.010, 0.203, 0.000, 0.385, 0.240, 0.009, 0.137, 0.000, 0.676, 0.000, 0.282, 0.149, 0.212, 0.000, 0.042, 0.409, 0.134, 0.041, 0.234, 0.561, 0.162, 0.808, 0.033, 0.000, 0.021, 0.211, 0.009, 0.135, 0.216, 0.263, 0.341, 0.332, 0.210, 0.426, 0.012, 0.772, 0.428, 0.008, 0.136, 0.000, 0.493, 0.171, 0.155, 0.086, 0.105, 0.000, 0.035, 0.012, 0.000, 0.199, 0.181, 0.132, 0.000, 1.091, 0.210, 0.000, 0.000, 0.246, 0.027, 0.000, 0.417, 0.186, 0.234, 0.308, 0.540, 0.021, (1.094), 0.035, 0.214, 0.276, 0.010, 0.418, 0.010, 0.150, 0.020, 0.411, 0.662, 0.000, 0.000, 0.017, 0.125, 0.133, 0.683, 0.009, 0.000, 0.506, 0.125, 0.166, 0.239, 0.132, 0.260, 0.398, 0.848, 0.000, 0.195, 0.000 = 0.203

Session average (1195 solves): 0.331, 0.200, 0.231, (0.000), 0.857, 0.319, 0.000, 0.014, 0.185, 0.559, 0.000, 0.000, 0.021, 0.016, 0.000, 0.022, 0.000, 2.456, 0.000, 0.256, 0.859, 0.112, 0.019, 0.010, 0.681, 0.039, 2.013, 0.010, 0.752, 0.355, 0.467, 0.000, 0.000, 0.000, 0.017, 0.568, 0.006, 0.010, 0.711, 0.697, 0.237, 0.620, 0.272, 0.000, 0.000, 0.374, 0.017, 0.000, 0.199, 0.010, 0.294, 0.177, 0.011, 0.481, 0.297, 0.010, 0.008, 0.250, 0.258, 0.907, 0.467, 0.106, 0.694, 0.000, 0.736, 0.146, 0.117, 2.376, 0.174, 0.197, 0.566, 0.626, 0.257, 0.248, 0.216, 0.000, 0.304, 0.010, 0.010, 0.244, 0.372, 0.982, 0.288, 0.230, 0.416, 0.204, 0.181, 0.221, 0.010, 0.152, 0.000, 0.010, 0.000, 0.426, 2.684, 0.010, 0.000, 0.101, 1.191, 0.010, 0.258, 0.000, 0.213, 0.281, 0.722, 0.021, 0.620, 0.293, 0.009, 0.000, 0.010, 0.285, 0.163, 0.000, 0.413, 0.125, 1.319, 0.264, 0.000, 0.015, 0.351, 0.010, 0.008, 2.574, 0.000, 0.568, 0.000, 0.576, 0.555, 0.563, 0.344, 0.000, 0.127, 0.017, 0.615, 0.011, 0.008, 0.280, 1.427, 0.304, 0.574, 0.189, 0.010, 0.256, 0.923, 0.601, 0.378, 0.321, 0.224, 0.013, 0.000, 0.591, 0.698, 0.000, 0.934, 0.000, 0.022, 0.000, 0.246, 0.000, 0.000, 0.012, 0.275, 0.016, 0.000, 0.000, 0.425, 0.158, 0.010, 0.010, 0.186, 0.262, 1.292, 0.582, 0.353, 0.650, 0.161, 0.911, 0.375, 0.010, 0.008, 0.272, 0.456, 0.000, 0.353, 0.235, 0.000, 0.019, 3.057, 0.000, 0.000, 0.337, 0.573, 0.025, 0.127, 0.181, 0.011, 0.000, 0.420, 0.040, 0.263, 0.907, 1.071, 0.837, 1.065, 0.015, 0.000, 0.274, 0.000, 0.572, 0.347, 0.011, 1.014, 0.000, 0.262, 0.767, 0.010, 0.010, 0.728, 0.260, 0.008, 0.397, 0.181, 1.205, 0.000, 0.000, 1.008, 1.652, 0.833, 0.951, 0.000, 0.000, 0.239, 0.000, 0.274, 0.031, 0.000, 0.438, 0.000, 0.567, 0.926, 1.477, 0.976, 1.254, 0.928, 0.756, 1.003, 0.453, 0.227, 0.406, 0.449, 0.955, 0.601, 0.525, 0.530, 0.700, 0.408, 0.623, 0.183, 1.079, 0.191, 0.023, 0.000, 0.125, 0.454, 0.016, 0.408, 0.012, 0.000, 0.200, 0.416, 0.337, 0.528, 0.010, 0.183, 0.007, 0.233, 0.158, 0.000, 0.188, 0.011, 0.008, 0.011, 0.640, 0.011, 1.997, 1.659, 0.425, 0.240, 0.000, 0.170, 0.320, 0.000, 0.212, 0.128, 0.323, 0.318, 1.112, 0.010, 0.128, 0.339, 0.169, 0.161, 0.043, 0.000, 0.234, 0.246, 0.259, 0.260, 0.016, 0.096, 0.301, 0.261, 0.155, 0.993, 0.230, 0.017, 0.420, 0.017, 0.000, 0.228, 0.536, 0.123, 1.298, 0.280, 0.974, 0.168, 0.000, 0.157, 0.359, 0.165, 0.000, 0.563, 1.362, 0.000, 0.689, 0.179, 0.000, 0.990, 0.008, 0.508, 0.016, 0.247, 0.419, 0.147, 0.009, 0.009, 0.000, 0.193, 0.000, 0.754, 0.000, 0.000, 0.344, 0.583, 0.010, 0.009, 0.408, 0.009, 0.173, 0.178, 0.017, 0.011, 0.180, 0.326, 0.000, 0.000, 0.567, 0.180, 0.161, 0.375, 0.000, 0.056, 0.665, 0.215, 0.188, 0.947, 0.008, 0.157, 0.012, 0.404, 0.405, 0.000, 0.246, 0.330, 0.000, 0.818, 0.837, 0.964, 0.133, 0.824, 0.226, 0.851, 0.350, 0.341, 0.542, 0.364, 1.047, 0.417, 0.525, 0.142, 0.309, 0.041, 0.025, 0.312, 0.175, 0.416, 0.022, 0.405, 0.170, 0.021, 0.416, 0.317, 0.428, 0.000, 0.000, 0.184, 0.702, 0.000, 0.016, 0.216, 0.396, 0.558, 0.017, 0.868, 0.120, 0.571, 1.018, 0.570, 0.224, 0.329, 0.840, 0.900, 0.000, 0.560, 0.327, 0.000, 0.418, 0.512, 0.000, 0.900, 0.740, 0.447, 0.009, 0.217, 0.672, 0.220, 0.091, 0.000, 0.211, 0.229, 0.527, 0.132, 0.330, 0.000, 0.406, 0.398, 0.217, 0.000, 0.027, 0.360, 0.206, 0.229, 0.271, 0.168, 0.279, 0.399, 0.572, 0.223, 0.631, 0.337, 0.023, 0.756, 0.248, 0.021, 0.000, 0.269, 0.185, 0.190, 1.320, 0.027, 0.337, 0.137, 0.260, 0.010, 1.346, 0.248, 1.003, 0.175, 0.228, 0.333, 0.147, 0.252, 0.802, 0.895, 0.009, 0.203, 0.000, 0.857, 0.191, 1.129, 0.000, 0.010, 0.008, 0.747, 0.000, 0.213, 0.000, 0.017, 0.000, 0.346, 0.398, 0.416, 0.421, 0.169, 0.209, 0.687, 0.000, 0.132, 0.021, 0.545, 0.157, 0.537, 0.020, 0.964, 0.740, 0.226, 0.000, 0.033, 0.000, 0.437, 0.000, 0.227, 0.572, 0.009, 0.172, 0.126, 0.570, 0.310, 0.148, 0.158, 0.573, 0.000, 0.443, 0.000, 0.956, 0.135, 0.294, 0.170, 0.000, 0.303, 0.159, 0.150, 0.378, 0.246, 0.444, 0.348, 0.559, 0.000, 0.291, 0.244, 0.221, 0.314, 0.338, 0.251, 0.167, 0.539, 0.029, 0.010, 0.040, 0.000, 0.000, 0.216, 0.000, 0.124, 0.131, 0.227, 0.000, 0.000, 0.312, 0.537, 0.000, 0.008, 0.236, 0.371, 0.022, 1.090, 0.179, 0.259, 0.413, 0.229, 0.009, 0.010, 0.016, 0.489, 0.217, 0.000, 0.008, 0.338, 0.716, 0.207, 0.268, 0.140, 1.057, 0.496, 0.252, 0.117, 0.015, 0.000, 0.127, 0.927, 0.312, 0.222, 0.022, 0.130, 0.714, 0.159, 0.000, 0.000, 2.380, 0.000, 0.000, 0.000, 0.011, 1.368, 0.000, 0.018, 0.000, 0.113, 0.905, 0.241, 0.152, 0.138, 1.012, 0.326, 0.842, 0.918, 0.168, 0.015, 0.255, 0.000, 0.019, 0.138, 0.242, 0.000, 0.016, 0.892, 0.016, 0.015, 1.007, 0.000, 0.564, 1.027, 0.177, 0.126, 0.211, 0.227, 0.190, 0.867, 0.327, 0.853, 0.000, 0.289, 1.454, 0.295, 0.017, 0.513, 0.145, 0.165, 0.000, 0.539, 0.359, 0.033, 0.010, 0.179, 0.875, 0.284, 0.250, 0.268, 0.000, 0.000, 0.232, 0.871, 0.734, 0.502, 0.583, 0.639, 0.027, 1.005, 0.313, 0.865, 0.150, 0.116, 0.531, 0.000, 0.254, 0.878, 0.165, 0.421, 0.577, 0.124, 0.000, 0.024, 0.402, 0.362, 0.010, 0.203, 0.000, 0.385, 0.240, 0.009, 0.137, 0.000, 0.676, 0.000, 0.282, 0.149, 0.212, 0.000, 0.042, 0.409, 0.134, 0.041, 0.234, 0.561, 0.162, 0.808, 0.033, 0.000, 0.021, 0.211, 0.009, 0.135, 0.216, 0.263, 0.341, 0.332, 0.210, 0.426, 0.012, 0.772, 0.428, 0.008, 0.136, 0.000, 0.493, 0.171, 0.155, 0.086, 0.105, 0.000, 0.035, 0.012, 0.000, 0.199, 0.181, 0.132, 0.000, 1.091, 0.210, 0.000, 0.000, 0.246, 0.027, 0.000, 0.417, 0.186, 0.234, 0.308, 0.540, 0.021, 1.094, 0.035, 0.214, 0.276, 0.010, 0.418, 0.010, 0.150, 0.020, 0.411, 0.662, 0.000, 0.000, 0.017, 0.125, 0.133, 0.683, 0.009, 0.000, 0.506, 0.125, 0.166, 0.239, 0.132, 0.260, 0.398, 0.848, 0.000, 0.195, 0.000, 0.000, 0.318, 0.488, 0.011, 0.360, 1.065, 0.505, 0.737, 0.351, 0.148, 0.304, 0.268, 0.000, 0.240, 0.010, (4.031), 0.024, 0.000, 0.380, 0.016, 1.934, 0.018, 0.412, 0.000, 0.000, 0.000, 0.206, 0.419, 0.960, 0.188, 0.017, 0.000, 0.010, 0.582, 0.189, 0.017, 0.000, 0.000, 0.207, 0.031, 0.010, 0.140, 0.312, 0.018, 0.186, 0.627, 0.397, 1.052, 0.156, 0.315, 0.000, 0.014, 0.670, 0.573, 0.670, 0.000, 0.577, 0.318, 0.328, 0.966, 1.004, 0.159, 0.534, 0.000, 0.318, 0.058, 0.038, 0.120, 0.249, 0.149, 0.405, 0.015, 0.505, 0.969, 0.014, 0.260, 1.044, 0.884, 0.875, 0.009, 1.010, 0.000, 0.248, 0.000, 0.914, 0.650, 0.235, 0.000, 0.000, 0.184, 0.247, 0.017, 0.325, 0.017, 0.513, 0.008, 0.000, 0.856, 0.361, 0.325, 0.238, 0.000, 0.000, 0.859, 0.432, 0.880, 0.241, 1.063, 0.165, 0.919, 0.015, 0.306, 0.165, 0.239, 0.171, 0.719, 0.894, 0.000, 0.000, 0.000, 0.243, 0.863, 0.000, 0.020, 0.160, 0.011, 0.164, 0.279, 0.000, 0.028, 0.434, 0.016, 0.000, 0.000, 0.000, 0.017, 0.703, 0.569, 0.000, 0.196, 0.016, 0.275, 0.528, 0.214, 0.153, 0.009, 0.858, 0.248, 0.173, 0.164, 0.135, 0.017, 0.017, 0.000, 0.021, 0.795, 0.227, 0.262, 0.000, 0.248, 0.000, 0.268, 0.020, 0.996, 0.393, 0.000, 0.052, 0.638, 0.837, 1.056, 0.038, 0.000, 0.854, 0.861, 0.184, 1.522, 0.392, 2.064, 0.423, 0.000, 0.854, 0.431, 0.352, 0.931, 0.127, 0.000, 0.000, 0.852, 0.009, 0.173, 0.009, 0.153, 0.000, 0.000, 0.413, 0.000, 0.164, 0.210, 0.013, 1.960, 0.185, 0.245, 0.000, 0.054, 0.179, 0.242, 0.021, 0.009, 0.161, 0.848, 0.635, 0.168, 0.914, 0.349, 0.151, 0.000, 0.339, 0.000, 0.182, 1.447, 0.022, 0.016, 0.216, 1.286, 0.000, 0.436, 0.000, 0.054, 0.622, 0.201, 0.198, 0.358, 0.193, 0.455, 0.371, 0.033, 0.519, 0.416, 0.235, 0.000, 0.408, 0.287, 0.960, 0.417, 0.017, 0.000, 0.000, 0.406, 0.000, 0.009, 0.023, 0.000, 0.017, 0.232, 0.187, 0.256, 0.219, 0.028, 0.014, 0.936, 0.220, 0.010, 0.193, 0.010, 0.008, 0.891, 0.000, 1.019, 0.000, 0.000, 0.000, 0.486, 0.000, 0.188, 0.000, 0.000, 0.450, 0.021, 0.235, 0.021, 0.000, 0.022, 0.000, 0.358, 0.000, 0.986, 0.950, 0.178, 0.000, 0.283, 0.000, 2.169, 0.000, 0.575, 0.919, 1.382, 0.174, 0.317, 0.954, 0.265, 0.173, 0.171, 0.326, 0.274, 0.048, 0.458, 0.028, 0.254, 0.000, 0.802, 0.767, 0.000, 0.204, 0.051, 0.027, 0.891, 0.497, 0.020, 0.575, 0.000, 0.247, 0.014, 0.000, 0.153, 0.618, 0.838, 0.256, 0.919, 0.578, 0.010, 0.148, 0.000, 0.405, 0.364, 0.373, 0.315, 0.316, 0.183, 0.000, 0.315, 0.323, 0.000, 0.000, 1.141, 0.000, 0.198, 0.357, 0.373, 0.281, 0.110, 0.039, 0.246, 0.000, 0.010, 0.000, 0.189, 0.010, 0.328, 0.243, 0.452, 0.721, 0.315, 0.000, 0.559, 0.278, 0.464, 0.990, 0.000, 0.047, 0.284, 0.171, 0.210, 0.332, 0.741, 0.043, 0.351, 0.017, 0.106, 0.959, 0.000, 2.832, 0.614, 0.221, 0.000, 0.000, 0.624, 0.575, 0.944, 0.351, 0.218, 0.000, 0.000, 0.392, 0.177 = 0.312


Also 6.1 tps 15 puzzle solve
15 puzzle (4x4) in 20.327, 124 moves, 6.100tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




135213978141211101546
RRDDDRULLLDRRURLRDLLLUURRDLULDRULDRDLURDLUURDDLURRRUULDRDLURDLULURDRULDRULLLDRRRULLDRULDDRULUDLURDDLURDLUURDDLURRULLDURLDRUL



and 


Moves
Single: 69
Average of 5: 133.333
Average of 12: 149.300
Average of 50: N/A
Average of 100: N/A

TPS
Single: 6.191
Average of 5: 5.629
Average of 12: 5.500
Average of 50: 0.000
Average of 100: 0.000

Fastest single: 13.924
Slowest single: 36.695

Current average of 5: 26.113, (34.694), 28.878, (17.123), 29.106 = 28.032
Best average of 5: 27.202, (32.221), (13.924), 21.298, 26.113 = 24.871

Current average of 12: (36.695), 26.393, 29.578, 27.202, 32.221, (13.924), 21.298, 26.113, 34.694, 28.878, 17.123, 29.106 = 27.261
Best average of 12: (36.695), 26.393, 29.578, 27.202, 32.221, (13.924), 21.298, 26.113, 34.694, 28.878, 17.123, 29.106 = 27.261

Session average (15 solves): 18.351, 22.746, 34.645, (36.695), 26.393, 29.578, 27.202, 32.221, (13.924), 21.298, 26.113, 34.694, 28.878, 17.123, 29.106 = 26.796

15 puzzle (4x4) in 29.106, 170 moves, 5.841tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




151084111457931311262

RRULDRDLLURDLULDRULURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURDLURULDRDLURDLUURDDLURRURDLUURDLULLDRULDRRRULDRULLDRRULDLURDLULRDLDRURUDLUDRLURDDLUULDRDLURDLUURDDLUURDLURDRULDLURDRULLDRUL



also 
24 puzzle (5x5) in 55.998, 310 moves, 5.536tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




187172410151918214133129225232120114616

RRRULDRULDLURDLULDDRUURDDLULLUUURRDLLURDRUDLURDLLURDDLUURDDLRDLUURDDLUDRDLUURDLRDLURRULLUURDLDRURDLDRURDLURDRUDULDRULURULDRULLLDLDRRUULDRRURDUDLULLDRRRULLDRDRUULDDLDRULLDRULLUURRDLULDDDRULUDRDLURULDDRURULDRURDLULLDUURDRULDRURDLUDLURDRULDRULLDRRULLRDLDRULUDLURDDLURDLUUDDUURDDLURULDRULDRURDLUDLURDRULDRULLDRRULL



and lastly

8 puzzle (3x3) in 7.011, 46 moves, 6.561tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




81465372

LURDLURRDDLULURDDLURDLUURDLRDLURRULLDRRULLDRUL


TPS
Single: 7.291
Average of 5: 6.665
Average of 12: 6.308
Average of 50: N/A
Average of 100: N/A

Fastest single: 1.827
Slowest single: 11.958

Current average of 5: (10.738), 6.309, (1.827), 4.457, 7.011 = 5.926
Best average of 5: 6.393, (10.738), 6.309, (1.827), 4.457 = 5.720

Current average of 12: 5.932, 6.737, 6.329, 6.126, (11.958), 5.209, 6.393, 10.738, 6.309, (1.827), 4.457, 7.011 = 6.524
Best average of 12: 5.932, 6.737, 6.329, 6.126, (11.958), 5.209, 6.393, 10.738, 6.309, (1.827), 4.457, 7.011 = 6.524

Session average (12 solves): 5.932, 6.737, 6.329, 6.126, (11.958), 5.209, 6.393, 10.738, 6.309, (1.827), 4.457, 7.011 = 6.524


----------



## soup (Nov 18, 2013)

80 puzzle (9x9) in 3:07.986, 1912 moves, 10.171tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




5211979174248063202646514784361582322407666164123542971362810625964533933477335744316857067712481927753467258574532301821651556606914497238371355504217

DDDLLDUDURDLLLLLRUULDDRUURDDLURRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRDLLRRUDLLRRULDLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLUUUURRURULLLDRRULLDRDLUULDDDRUULDDDRULLDDUDRRUUULDRLDRULDDDRRULUDRDLURDLRULURDDLUUUUURRULDRDLULDRULLDULLDRRRLLRRULLDRDLLURRDLDLURDDLUUUDRDLUURDDLURDDDLUURDDLURRDLURRRRRRRULLDRLLLRRRLLLRRRULLDRULLDRULLLRDRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLUDURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLUUUULLUDLURDDLURDDDLUUUUUURRDLULDRDLULLURRDLLDDDRRUUURRULLRRLLDRRULLDRDDDLUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUURRDDDDLLUUURRDDDLLUUURRRDDDLLLUURRRDRDLLLLUUUUURRRRURULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRDLLURDDLUURDDDLUURDDDDUUDDLUUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLUUDUDRRRUUURUURDDLDUUDDUURDDLURDLRDLURDDLURDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULLLURRDLLDRRULLLLLUUDDDUURLURDDLRLURDDLURDLURRDLURRDDLUDRUUDLURUUULDDRULDDRURRDRULDULDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRRLURDLULDRUUURRDRRRRURULDRDLRLULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRULDRRULLLDRRLLLRRULRDRULULDDRLLRRDLULDRDLURRRLURDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURULLDDRULLLLLRRRRRRUUULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUULDDDDRUULUDDDRUUUUDDDUURDDDUDULURDRLLRDLUULLLLLUUURDDLURDDLURDDLURDRLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLDRULULDDRURRRLULDUUULDDRLDRUUDDRULURDDDUUDLURRDRRULDULDRLLRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULULLDLDDRURULLLDDRRURLRRRLLLRRRRRRUUULDLDRRULDDRULUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULLLDLURRDLLURLUUULRDLDRUULDDDUUDDRUULDDRURDDLURDLLULLUUURDDLURDDLUURDDDUUUULDRDDDLUUURRDDDLLUURRDDLLURRDUDLRURDLLUURRULDRDLULDRULLDRLDURDLURRRRURURDDLLRURRRDLLURULDRULLLDDRRULLLLLRRRLUURRDLDLUURDRLLLRRDLURDURDLDRURRRUULDRDLULLDRRULLDRRLULULLDDDRRULLLLLURRDLURRDLDRULLDRULLDRURRRRUDDRUDLRUDLURULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRDLURRRRUULDDRULDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUULDDRULLUDDUURDDLURDLLUURDDLURDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLUDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLRURULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRDLUURLRDLURDDLURURDLURRDRDLLURDLRULDRRULRLURDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRDLLURRRDRLLURRDLLLURRDLURRDLLURDLLLLLLLURDRUDRRLLULDRRULDRRULDRRUDRULDRULLDRURLDRULDRUDRULLLLLLLRDRRULDRRULDRULRDRULLDRRRULLDRRULDLULDRRULDLLURRDLULDRRULLLLRLDRRULDRRULDRULDLULDRRULLDRUL


----------



## TDM (Nov 18, 2013)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 11.034. 124 moves, *11.238 TPS*.



Spoiler: Reconstruction




531213615947141011182

RUUURDLDRULDDRULLLDRULUURDLDRURDLDRUUURDLULDRDLULDRDLUURRDLURRDLULURDRULDLURDRULLDRULDDRULULDRDLURULDRDLUURDRULLDRURDLULDRUL


----------



## soup (Nov 18, 2013)

2x2 - 10x10 slidysim relay in 13:08.516, 7704 moves, 9.770tps



Spoiler: Times



10x10: 4:15.766
9x9: 3:20.866
8x8: 2:23.407
7x7: 1:30.676
6x6: 41.393
5x5: 31.223
4x4: 17.297
3x3: 5.927
2x2: 1.961





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 10x10




962281712627727476677333618788944159701530383552146944275585482461021838552369797651943547607857621648804564636623315097774024569818865334344131959368492495139909137282985128917321120689925
DDDUULLLLLLLRUUUULDDRUDDUULDRLDRULDDRULDDRULLURRDL LDDRRUURDDLUDRDLUURDDLUUUUURRRUULDRDLULDRDLLUUDRDL URDDLUULDDDRUULDDDRUURRDDDLLUULUURDLDRURDDLURDLRUR RDDLLLURRRRDLLLLUUDRRRRRDLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLUUUU UDUULLLURDDLURDDLURDDLURRRRRRULLDRULLLRRLLDRRULLDR ULLDRDLDLUURRDLLURRRRRRRRDDLLLUURRDLLURRULLLLDRRRU LLLLRRRLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRDDLDLLUUURRDDDDLLUUUUR DDDDLUUUURDDDRDLLUUURRRLDDRDLLLUURRRRDDLLLLUURRRUR UUUUUURDDLURDDLLUDRUURRRRULDRDLUDULDRULLDRULLLDRRL LDURRULULLDDDDRRUULDLDDRRUURDDLRDLUUUURDRDLDDDLUUU RDDDDLUUURDDDLUUUURDRDDDLLUULLLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLL URRRRULLDRRRRDDDLLLLUUURRRRRDDDDULLLLLUURRRRRDDLLL LLUUUUUURRUULDDRULDRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRULULDD RDLUURDRDLDLUURDDDUUDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDRDDLLUURDDDL UURDDLURRRRUULDRDLULLDRRULUDDULLDRRULLDRRDLLURRRDL LUUUUUURRRULRULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLLUDDUURDLURDDDLUURD DLURDRDLLURDDLUUDRRRRRRURDLURRDLRRLLURRDLURULLDDRU UUURDLULLDRRLLDRURDLULDDRULDDRUUUULLUULRDDLUURDDLU DDDUUDUURDDLURDLRDDLUURDDLURDDLURDLURRDLUUULLLLUUU ULDDRURDDLURDDLURDDLURDDLURDDLURDLURRDLURRDLURRRDL LRRULDLLURRLLLRRULLDDRUUUUULLLURDLUDDURDLUURDRRULD RULLLDRRULLDRDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURRRRRLLLLDDDLURLUR RRRRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRDDLUURRDDLLURRRR RRRRRUULDDRULLLLUUUDDDUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULLLLRDLURR DLURRDLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDRLURDLLLURRRUUULDRDLU LDRDLULLDRRLLDRRULLLUURDDLURDLDRUUUULLUURDLDDRUULD DRULDDRULDLRDRULDLRRLDRUUUURRRUULDDRULLLDRRRULLLDD RRULLRDRULDRULLRRDLULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRDLLUR DLDURDLUUDRDDLUUURDDUDLURDDLURRRRUUURDDLURDDLULLUU UDDUULDDRULDDRULDDRURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURR RRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUUURULDRDUDLULDDRULDDRUUL LLUUULDDDUUDRULDDRULDDRURDDLURDLURRDLURRULLDRRULUL DLDRDLUURDDLURUUULDRDLULDDRULDDRURRURRRULLLDRRRULL LLRRRLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRUL LLDRULRRLDRULLDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRRRRRUDULLLLRRRRR DLLUDUDLLURLLRDLURRDLURRDLUUDRULDRULLDDRURRRRRLDLL LLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRULLDRULLDDRULRRRRUULDRDLUL LLLDDRRRRULLLLLLURDLURRDLDRUUULURDLDRUDDUURDLDRULL LDLRDRRRULLLLDRULURDLRDLURRRRRRUULDDRULLURDDLURDLU UUDDDLURDLLURRDLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLUUULDRDLUULD DDUUDDRUURDDLURRULLDDRURULLDRLURDDUDLURULDRRRRRDLL LLLULLLDLURRDLURRDLURRRUULDDRLLRRULDRULLDRRULLLDRU LLDDRULDLUURDDLUURRRURDDLURDLLURRRDLLLLLURDLURRLLR DLURDLURRDLURRDLURUDLRRRRDLLLLURDLURRRULLLDULDDLUD UDRRRRULULLLDRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRRLU RRRRRRRRLRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRULLDRULL LDRRULLDRDLUURDLUDRUDLRDLUULDRLDRULURDDLUURRRRDLUR RDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURDLLURDRULLDRULLLLLDRURLDR ULDRRRULDRUDLULDRRULLDLLLLLURDRULDRRULDRUDRUDRULLD RRULDRRULDULDRULLDLURDRULLLDRUDRULLRDLLURRDLUL

4:15.766, 2496 moves = 9.759tps





Spoiler: 9x9




7254451247835222084719346950663860682573352481225706146444327187113965773172166337423049267962112859277415365541465316523731439315129567543401080675876
LLLLURRRDLURURDDLURDLRURDLLUUUUULDDLURDLDRULDDRURD DLUURDDLUUUUUURRULDDRLUDRULDRDLULLDRRDLULDRLRDLULD DRULDDRULLLUUULDDRURRDLDLUURDDDUUDDLUURDDLURRDLLUU RRRRRRULLDRUUDLLDRRURUULDRDLULDDRULLDRRLLURDRULLLD RRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRDLLURDDLUUD DUURDDLURRRRUUUUUUULDDDUUDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRU LDDRULLLUUURDLDRURDDLURDDUDLURDLLLRURRRRDLLLURRRRD LLLURRRRDLLURRRLRDLLLLURDURDLUUURRRDLULDRDLULDRLLL RRRULLDDRULULUUULDLDDRRULDRUULDDRULDDRDUULDDRURDLU URRRRUULDRDLUUDDULDRDLULDRULLDRULULDDDRUUUUURRRRRU LDDURDLULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRUULLLDDRRULLD RDLUUDDDUUURDDDLUURDDDDLUUURDDLUDRDLUUURDDDLUURRDD LLURRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLUUUUDUL DDRULDDRULDRLDRURDDLURRLLDRULURRDLLLLLLURDLUUDRULD RRRLLLRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLLUURRRRRUUUR DLULDDRULDRDLULDRLDRULLDRRULLDRULLLLDDRRRUUUURLURR RULLLDRULLRRDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRDL LURDDLURDLUDRLUDRULURDDDLUURDDDLURDDLUUURDDLURRDLD LUURLUUURDDLURDDLDUUDDUURDDLURDLURRDLURDLRURDLURRD LURRLRDLUURLLLRRRLLUUULDDDRUUDDDUUULDDRULDDRURDDLU RDLRRLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURDLLLRLLLUUUUULDRURD DLDLUUDRULDDDRUULDDDRULRULDDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUR RRRDLLLRRRULDLLULURDLURLDDRURDLLURRULUDDULDRULLDDR UUURRRDLULDRDLULLDDLURRRULULDDULDRRULLDRDLURRRRRRR RUUULDRLDRULDDRUULLLLLLDDLLURDLURRDLURUDRDLURRDLUR RDLURUUUDDUULDDRURDDLUURDDDLUURRDDLULRDLULLLURRDLD RUULDRULDDUULDDRUUURRRRULLLRDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLL DRRULLLDRRULLLLDDRRURDDLUULDDRLLRRRLLURRDLDRLULDRR ULLURDLLDRRURRRRRULLLUURDDLRLRLURDLURRDLLURRRDLDRU RDLLLLLRLUURDDLURDLURRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLLLU RDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDDDLUURRDDLLURRRUULDRDLULDRULLDD RULUDRDLURULLLDRRULLDDRULLLURDLDRURDLURRRURRRDRULL DRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLURRLLRRU LLDRDLURRRRRRRLURRDLURULDRULLDRLDRULLRLDRULLLLLURR DLLURRRDLURRDLLLDRRRULLLLLDUURDLRURDLLDRRURLURRDLU LDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRUL RRLLDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRULDLLURDRULLDRRULDLLLURRRDLUL RDLURDRULDLUDLURDRULLLLDRUDRULDLURDRRULLDRRULDLULD RRULLDURLDRULDRRULDLU

3:20.866, 1921 moves = 9.564tps





Spoiler: 8x8




458106256164841531832435952303539428404960635529225837147522024277661369121444195711215450173438463231331423351262515
LLDLLRRLURDDLURDDLURDLRRRLLLURRDLURRDLUURDRDLLRRRL LURRUUULDRDLURDDLURDDLULLLULLUUUULDRDDUULDDRUULDDR ULDDDRUULDDRRULDRUDDURDLUURRRRUULDRRDLULLDRRULLLDR RULLLDRUULDLDRRRULLDRDDLUUULLUUDDUURDDLURDLURRDLUR RRDDDDLLUUUURDDDLUURRRDDDLLLUURRRDDLLLLRUURURULDDD UUDDRUULDDRURDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRDLURRULL DRDLURRRRRRRUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULLURDDLURDLLLLLLUUU RDDLUDDUURDDLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLUUURDRUURULLL DRRULLLDRRULLDDURDLUULDDDRUULDDDDUUDRUURDDLUDRDLUU RDDLUUUURRRRUULDRDLULDRDLULDDRULDRULDDULDRUULDDRUL DRULLLDDRRULLLUUUUURDDLURDDDLUURDDLURDDLUURDDDLUUR DDLURRRRRUUUURDDLURDDLURDDLURDLLUUUULDDDUUDDRUULDD RULDDRURRRDLLLUUDRULDRULLDDRUUULLLUUDDDDUUUURDDLUD URDDUURDDLLURLDDRUUDLDRRULURDDLURDLRDLURDLULUULDRD LRLURDLDURDLUURRRRRRUULDRDLULDRDLULDRULLDRULLDRULL DRDLURRRLLLUUUURDDDLUUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLURR RDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURURLLLDDRURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLL LLLURDLULLURRDLDRUURRRRRUULDRDLULDRDLULDULDRRULLLD RRULLDRULLDRULLDDRURRRRLUUURDDLURDDLURRRUULDRDLULD RULDULDRDLULLDLLURURDDLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDL LLLLLURRRRULLDRULLDDRURRLULLDRRRULLDRULLLRRLLDRRUL LLDRDUDRUURURRRRDLULDRDLULDRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLDRULLL DRRUDLLDRRULURDLRRLLURRDLURURDDLULLDLURDLURRDLURRR RRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLRURULDDRURRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRULLLDR RULLLLDRRRULLDDRULULDDRULLDRUURRRRRDLULLDRRULLDRLL LRUDRRULLLDRRULLLRRLLDRRULLDRDLURULDRRULRRLDRULLRR LDLRULDRRULDRUDRLURDLURRRRLLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLULDR ULLLLLDURDLURDRUDRULLRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDLRULDRU LDRRULDRRULDRRULDLLLURDRULDRRULDLLURRDLURDLLURDRUL LDRUL

2:23.407, 1455 moves = 10.146tps





Spoiler: 7x7




486254244520211441310241345246322933434719263639371351571231922173040283411164382381827
LRRRUULDDRUDDULRULDDRULDRDUDLLRRLURDLLUURDDLURDLLU RDLUUUULDDRUURURULDRDLULDDRULDDRULDDRULLDRRULLDDRU URULDRDLULLDRRULLDDRLURDLURRRRRULLLDRRLLRRULLDRULL DRULLDDURULLDDRUUURUUDUULDRLDRULDDRUDLDRUURDDLURDD LULLUUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRRDLLULURRRRDLULDDLLRRU LDLURRRRDLLLURRRULLDRULLDDRURRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLL LUUURRLLRUDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDD LURRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRDLLURRRRUUURLURD DLLRURDLRULDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLUDLURLLLDRULLUURD DLURDDLURDLURRRRRUUULDRDLULDDRULLLLDLDRRRRRULLLLRU UURDDLUDURDDLURDLLLDRRRURRRUUDDUULDDRULLLLUULDDDRU ULDDRURDLLRRRLLURLDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURDLUURULDRDLUL DDRULLUURDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURLUURDDLURDLRRRLLUDLURRD LURRDLURDURDLURRDLURRDLULDLULRRDLULURDDLUURDDLULLU RDLURDLRURDLDRURRRRULLLRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDD RUUDRULLDRDLUURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDULDRULLDRULLL RLLDLRLURDRULDRRRULLDRRULRDRULLRRLLDRRULLDRRLLRULD RULLLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRULDLURDRULL

1:30.676, 888 moves = 9.793tps





Spoiler: 6x6




2991262326102881331223415143071121174320322412519523533161827
LLRDUUUURDDLUURRULDRLRULLDRDLURDDDLURDDLUUURDDLURD DLURRDLLLUULURDDUUDRLDLURDLURRDLDRULLUURDLDRULDDRU LLUUURDLDRLDRUULDDRULDDRULUURDLDRURDLURRDLURRDRLLL UURDDLURRRDLLLURULLDDRURRULDRRULDRULLLDRRULLDRRULL LDRUULLDDDRUURDLLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLUURULDRLRDLURD DLURRRRDLLLLURUULDRDLURRRDRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRD LUURDDLURURRDLLURDLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLLRUULDDRULLURDL DRUULDRULLDDRULURRRRDLLLRRRLLLURRRRLLLRRDLLURRRDLL URRDLLLLLURRDLURRDLURDRULDLURDRULLLDLURRRDLLURRDLL LURRDLULDRRULLDRUL

41.393, 468 moves = 11.306tps





Spoiler: 5x5




194513151223172231424716218106821911120
UUURDDLURDDUDLRDLUURDDLURRLLURRDDLLURRDLLURRRUULDD RULDRDLUULDRULLDRDLUURDDLULDRULRULDRLRDLURRUURDDLU RDLURURDDLLUDRULLLURDDLURRUURLDDRULUDDRRULULDDRUUL LDDRRULULDLDRDLURRLLRDRLURDLLUDURDLURRUDRULLLRRLLD RRULLDRDLURRRURDLURULLDDRULULDRULDURDLRDLURDLLURRR ULDRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURRRRDLLLURDRULLLRRLLDRRULL

31.223, 296 moves = 9.480tps





Spoiler: 4x4




138261915571231110144
DDRDRULDLUUULDRDLURDLRDLURUULDRDLURDLDURULDRDLURUL RRDLLURRRDLLURRULLLDRDLURRULLDDURDLDRUULDRDLUUURDL DRUULDRDLURLRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLRDLULRDLU

17.297, 143 moves = 8.267tps





Spoiler: 3x3




23475186
RRULDRLLDRRLRULLURDRULLDRRULLRDLU

5.927, 33 moves = 5.568tps





Spoiler: 2x2




213
LRUL

1.961, 4 moves = 2.040tps











Video related


----------



## soup (Nov 18, 2013)

255 puzzle (16x16) in 20:23.291, 13359 moves, 10.921tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




831634442325524916622714521211578959419619167172493022215429174548616024515816414638234771981938411166531761713981572267923413468102722515625260461979822371137203149851334218761242255802501382718564106201189129238478889167246155180392403220912024111758524112535623321910576722331482305625423114119951171132192119017718812219465166323611820626991301707320825153150181573611179126231165703719024127132281922051101818211414203281282432206915247501089321022111312315913640214186178237311685921620424415261831122482172187103239195169121212296235812511401072291041621511421432155452249210982742139977513514713118420714448439110161116101173100202119124253200218175

RRULLLLLLUUUUDUUDDULDDUUUDDRUULDDRUUDDDULDRUUUDLDR DUUDLDDRUULDDRUDLDRUULDDRUDDRULLDDRURLLRUULDDRUUDD RULRDLURDLURDDUULDDRULDDRUUDDDUURDDLURDLURRDLURRDL URRULDRRDLLRRLLURRDLLLURDLUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDRUURDDLU RDDLURUDDDLURDDLURDDLURDDLURDDLUURDDDLUUDDURDLURRR LLRUDDLURRDLURRDLLDRRUUUULLUUUUUURLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUD URDLDRULDDDRUULDDRULDDRUUDDDUURDDDLUURDDLUUUURRRRR RRRRRUUULDDRDLULDRDLULDDRULDDRUUDLDDRUULLDDRUDDRUL LLLLLLDDUUDDLUURDDLUURDDLRDLURULRRRRRRRRRULULLDLDR RRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRLULLLLDRRR RULULLDLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULRDDLLURDDDLUUURDDDDDLUUU URUUURRRRRRUUUUUUURRRRUDDLURLRULDDRULDRULLLDRRULLD RUUDDUDULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRURLLLLLDRRRUULLLDD RRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRDLLURDDLUURDRDLDLUURDDDLUURDDDLU URDDDLUUDRDDLUUURDDLURDDDLUUURRRRRRRRRRLLRRRRULDRU LLLDRRULLLLRDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDLRRULLLDRRULLLDRR ULLLDDRDRUULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRRUULLUUUULDDRUUDD DULRULDDDRUULDDDRUURDDLURULDRDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUULUDR UURDDDDDDDDDRLLUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUURLURRRR DDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUDRRRRDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUDRURRRRRRRR RURLRULDRRRULDULDRRULDULDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLD RRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRRULL LLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRDLLURDLUDRDLUURRRR RRDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURDLUDDDUUULDDRULDDRULDD RULDDDUUDDRUULDDRRULRRRLLLDRULDRURRDLLRRRRRRDDDDDD LLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRR DDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUDRRRRRR RRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLUULDDRURRRRLLUURDLUDDRUUUUURRRRRR RRRUUUULDDRUUDDULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLLRLDLRRRLLLLR RRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRUULLDLDRRULLDRUURUULDRRRRULLLDR RULLDRRULLLLDRRUULLDDRDLUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUU RDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDDLULUUUUDDRUUURDDDULUUDDRUULDD DLDRUUUULDLDDDDRDRUUUUULLDDDDRRUDLDRUUUUURRRRLLDLU RRRRRRRRRUUUUUULRDLRULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRUULLDDRR ULDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDRR RURLLLLLLDRRRRRLDLLLURRDDLLUURRDDDLLUUURRDDDDDDDDL LUUUUUUULURRRDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUURRRRDLDDRDDDDLLLLUUU UUUURRRRRRRRDLULDULDLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLR RLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRLLURDRUURRRRULLDRRULDRULLLDRRRUL LLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRRRDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLRUDUUUUUUUUR RRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUR RRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLUUU UUDRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDLRLLLLLL LLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLUULUUDRRRRDRULDLURR LULDRRULLDRRRLLLLRRRUULLLDLRRRLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLL DRLLRRULLRRDLRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRDLLURDUUUU UUUUURULDRDLULRLDRDLURDDLUURDDDUDLURDDLURDDLURDLRR DLLURDDDDDULUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUURRDDDLLUURRRDD LLLURRRRRRRRRDRUUURRRRRLLLLRRLLLLLLUUUULDDDUUDDRUU RRDDLLURRDLLURDDDUULURLDRUUDDDUURDRDLLURDDLURRLDRD DLULURRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLULDRUU UUULLURRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRR DDLLLUURRDDLLUURDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLU UURDUDRDLDLUURRRLDRRULLDRULLDRRDLLLURUUUULLRRRLLRL LLRRRDDLLDRRRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLLLUUUUUUUUDLURDDDLUULL RDRDLULDDRULDDRULDDDRUULDDRULDDRUUUUUUUUUURRDLULDR DLULDRDULDDUUDDRUULDDRRLLDRUULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDDUUD DUUDDRUULDDRUULDDDRUUUURRRULDDDUURDLULDRDLULDRDLUR RRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRUULDRRDDDDLL UUUURRDDDDRLLLUUUURRRUUUUUURRRURRUULDRRDLLULURDRDD DLUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDLDDRRULDDRUUULDDRULDDDRUULDDD UDRUULDDDRUULLDDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRLDRULDDUR ULLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLRRLDRULLDRLLRRULLDRRUURDRRULDR RULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRRDDDLLLUUURLLDDRULLDRRULLDD UULDDRURDLUUURRULLDRRRULLDRULLDRULDLURDUDLLLURRULL LDRRDLDLURRUULLDRDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUUURRRRRDLULLDRRU LLDRULLDRULLDRUUURRRRRRRRRRRRURRUUUUUULRDDULRULDRD LULDRDLULDRDLLURDLULLDRRDLULDRDLULLDRRDLULDDRULLDR RRLLLRULLDRDRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLRRL UDLDRULLLDRULDRRRLLLDRURLDLURRULLDRDDDDLUUUURRDDDD LLUUURRDDDLLUURRRRDLDLLLUURRRRRRRRRRURDDUDLUUULLLL LLLLLLUUUUUURDLDRUDLRRLURDDLURDLURRRDLLURRLRDLLURR RRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLUURLDDRURDLLURRDLDR UUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUULDDDDRUUURRULLDRRDDDLLUUULLLLL UURRDLDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURURRDDLLURRRDLLURRLLR RDDDDDRDULLUUUURRRDDDDLLLUUUURRRDDDDLLLUUURRRRDDDL LLLUULLLDLURRDLURRDLUURRRDLDLUURRRRRRDDDDLULLLLLRD RRLLURRRRDRULLLLLRRRRLLLLLRUULLDRRULLDDRUUUUURRRRU ULLRRRRLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRUL LLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRDDLLLLLUURRRRDLLLLUR RDDLLUUURLDRULLURDLLDDDDDRRUUUUULDDDDDDRURUULUUDDR DDLUUULDRUUDDLURULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUURDDDDLUUU RRDDDLLUURRDRULLDRURDDLLLURURLUURRRDDDDLLLLUUUUURR RRRRLLRRRURUUUULDRDULRDLULDDDRUULDRULLDRULLLDRRULL LLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRURD LRURDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDRDDLLUURDDDLUURDDDD LUUURDDLUDRDUUDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRUU LDRDLULDRULLDRULLDLRRLLLRRUDRULLLDRRULLLDRRUULLDLR RLLLDRRRULULLDDRRULLLDRRDLULDRULDLRRLULLDRRULLLDRR ULLDRULLDRRDDLLUUURRRDDDLLLUURRRDDLLLURRRRRRRRRRRR RRRUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULLLULLLDLURURDRLLRDDLUURDLRD LURDLLLLLLURUUULDDRRULUDRDDLUUULDDDRDURULDURDLURDD LUUURDDLURDDLURRDLLUURRDRDLLLRRRRLUDLURRDLLLURRDLU UUULULDDRULDDRUURDRLURLDRULLDRRDLDLUURDDLUDRDUUDDL UURDDLUULLLUUUURDLURDDDDUUUDDLUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDD RUUUURRRULDRDLUUDLRLDRDLULDRDDLUURRDDLLURRRRRRLLLL RRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRLLRDLLUDRRULDURRRRLLLLDLURRRRRR RRRRLDLLLLLLLUDLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLL LLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRLRRRRLLURRDLLLL LLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRULLLLRUUUULLUUUUURULLRLDRULLDRRLL ULDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDDLUUULDDRULDDDUUURDLDRU ULDDDRUULDDDRULLDRURULLDDDRRUULDDDDRUUURRDLDDDLUUU ULDLDRDDDUUUUDDDRRUUUDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDD DLUUDDRULUURDDLUUUULDDRDLULDDRUURULDDRLRULDRULLDRU LLDRRULLLDDRURRRRRURRRRLLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRUULLDDRRU LLLDRULLDLDRRUULDRDLUDLURRULLDRULDLRRULLLDRRRULLDR RULLDUDRULLDRULLDRDLUUURURUULDRDLULDRDDULRDLUURDDL URDDLURDDLURRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUURDDLUDULDRUULRDDLURU LDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDDRUUURDDDDLUUURDD DLUUUDDDUURDDLUURDLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULLLLLLURRDL LURDDLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLULLLLLLLLUURDDLURD LRLDRURDLURDUUUURRRRRURULULDRLRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDDR ULDRULLDRULDDUUULDDRLDRULLURRLDLURRDLURRRRRRRRUDDD LRRRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLRRULDRRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDDUU ULDLRRRDLLURRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDDDLUURRRULLLDRR ULLDRUUULDUULDDULDRDUUDRULDDUDRUUURRRRRRRRRLRURRRU UULLRDRLUDRDLULDRDLULLDRDDURULDRLRDULLDRULDRRULLDR RULLDRULLLDRRULLDRUULLLDDRRULLDDDRUULLDRRULLLRDRUU LLDLDRRULLLDRULDRRULLLDRRUUUURRRRRRRRURLULDRDLULRD DLRUULDRDLRLULLDRRDLUDDUULDRDLULLDRRULLLRDRULLLDRR ULULDDRLLLRRUDRULDDURLLUDRULDRRUDDDDDDDRLULLUUUUUR RRDDDDDLLLUUUURRRRDDDDLLLLUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRUL LLDRRRURUUUUUUDDDDDDUUUUUULDRDLULDDDUDRUULDDRULDDR ULDDRUUDLDDRUULDDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLDDRRRUL LDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLLLDLRDRRRRLLLLLLRDRRR URUUDDLLRDLURRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRUULLLDDRRRRRDDDLLLLL UUURRRRRRDDDLLLLLLUURRRRRRRDDDLLLRRRULLLLLLLLRULLR UULLDRDLUURRRULDULDRULLDRDDDLUUURRDDDLLUURRDDLLUUR RRRRRRRRRRUULUUUUUULDDDRUULDDRUULDDDDRUULDRUDLDDRU ULDDRUULDDDDRUULDDRURDDLULLLLLLLUUUULDLDRRULDDRURD DLURDLRDLURDLURRDLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLURRLRDLLURRDLRUR DLURRRDLLUURRDDRLURDLLURRRDLLLUUUUDRULDDDRUULDDDRU ULDDRURRRDLLLLURRURDDURRDLLLUULLDURUUUUUULRLUDULDD RUDDDUUULDDDRUURRDDLDUUDLUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLDDD RRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLURDLURRDLLURRRDDDLUURRDRLDLLRL ULULRLURRRLLLLLLLURUUULULDDRUUDDDDUUULDDRURDDLUURD RDLLUDRDDLUUURDRDDLDLUUURUURRRULLDRRDLULDDRLRULDRU LLDRUULDDUDLRULLDRRURRRRRULLLRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRU LLLDRULLDRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLD RDDDDLLUUUURDDDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDDDULUUUURRDDDDLLUUUR RRDDDLLLUUUDRRRRDDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRUL LLDRRULLLDRRDLULDRRULLLDRULLLLDRRUULDLRDRRULLLDRUU LDLRDRRDLLULRDRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLDDRULRD LURRULLLDRRLDRUUURRRRRRRRRRDUUUUUUULDRDLULDRDLULDD RULDDRULLDRDRUULLDRDRULLRDRDLUULLDRRULLLLRDRRRRULL DRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRLLRULLRDRRULL DRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRDDLLUURRDLDLUULDDRDLURDLURUURLLD DURRLRULDRLLDRUDRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLUU RRRLRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRRUUUUURULLDRRULDDDRUULDDR ULLDLDRDRRUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRUULUULDDDRUULDRLDRULDD RULLLLRLLLLLLLLLLURDLLURRRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRRD LLURRRLLRRRLLLRDLURRDLURRDLLRURRDDLUUDDLUURRDLURDL URRDLLURRDLLURRDLURRDLDRUUUUULUUULDDDRUULDDRUDDDUU ULDDRULDDRULDRDUUDLDDRUULDDRULDDDRUUDDLURULLLUURUU LRRDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLURDLUUUDLDDRUUUUUULULULDDRULD DRUULDDDDUUDDRUULDDRURDRDLUDLURDLDRULDDRULRRRRRRUU UUUULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULLDRRDLULDRLDRLLRRULDRRLULDL RULDRULLDRULLDDRUUUUUDLURRRRRULLRLDRULLDRULLLLDRRR RLLLLRRRULLLDRRDLUDLURDDLUURDDDLUUDDDDUUUURDDDDLUU UDDDUUURDDDLUURDDLURRRRRULUURRRLLLLLLLLLLLLRRURRRR RUUULDRDLULDRDLULDDULDRDRUULDDRUUDDDDUULDDRUUULDDR ULDDRULLDRDRUULLDRUDRDLULDRURULLDDDUUDRUUUURRRRRRR RURRULLLDDRRULDRULLLLRRRLLDRRRDDLUURULULLLLDRDRRRU LLLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLL LDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLDDRRRLLLULDRRRUULLLLD DRRRRDLLDLLUURRDRLLLURLDRDLUURDDDLUUUDDDDUUUURDDDD LUUURDRDLLRDLUURDDLRUDLUDRUDLUDRURDLLURRRRRRRRRRRR RLUUUUDDDLLLLLLLLUUURDDLLDRRRDLUURDDLURDLLRRRLLURR DLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDRLLLURDLUULDDRUUL DRLLDLRRLLURRDLURRRRRDLLLUUDDLURRRRRDLLLLLUUURUULL LLLUULDRLDRURDLDRURDLDRRULRDLRLURDLDRULRDURDLDRURD LDRLULRRRLLURDRLLURRRDLLLURDLURRDLURRDLLLLRDRRRULL LLUUULDDRULDDRULDDRUUUURRRULLDRRDLDULRULDRDLULDDRU LLDRRULLDRULLDDRULLLLLLUURDLRULDDRUUDDUURDDLURDDLU URRRRRRRRRRRUDDLULLDRULLDRRRULLLDRULDRRULLLDRRULLR UDLLDRRULLLRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLLRDRUUU RRRRRRRRULDRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLRRDRULLLDRRULLLDRRR ULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLRRDRULLLRDRUDDLUULD DDRUULDUURRRRRRRRRRUDULDRDLUULDDRLLRRULLLDRULLDRRR ULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLDRULLLDRRDDDDLU UUURRRRDDDDLLLLUULRRRLLURRRDDDDULLLUURRRRDDLLLLUUR LUUUUULLDRRRDLLLURRDLLUDLRLURRDDLLUURDDLUURDDDDLUU URDDDLUUUUDDDDDUUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUUDDDUUURDDDLUU RRDRLLLRRDLLURRRRRRURUURDDLURDDLULLLLLULUURDDLURDD LURRLLRRDLLRURRDLLURRDLLLURRRLDLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLUR ULDDDRUURDDLUUURDRDDURDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLUDLU RRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLURDLRULDRRRURDLLLLURRRRRDLLLL URRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLUURRUUDRDLL UDRUDDUULDRDLULDDRUULLLLLLLLUUULDDRULDDRURLRDDUDLU RDDLURRDLLURRDLURRRLLRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLRRRLLULRRR DLLUUUUUULLDDRRULDDDRRULLDRUULDDDRUULDDRURDDLURDLL UURRRRRRRRUDULUULDRDRLULLRRDLLUDRULDRDLULDRDLULDRU LLLDRRULLDRULLDDRULLLLLLURDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLURR DLLURRLDLLURRDLURRRDLLLURDLLURRRRRRUURDULDRULRDRLU LDRDLLRRLLRRLUDLRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDDRUDLURULLLDLL DRRRRULURRRRRLLLLLULDRLLRRDLULLRRULDDDRUULLRDDUURD DLURULLDRULLDRLDRUUURRRRRRRRURRRLDRULLDRULLLDRRULL LLDRRULLLRRRDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRR ULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULULDDULDRRULLDRDLUURDD DLUURDDDLUUDDUURDDLUURRRRRRRRRRULDRRRRURRUUULDDDRU ULDDRUUDDDDUULDRUULDDRULDRUDLDRULLLLLLLLRUURURDDUD DLURDLUURDDLURRDLLRDLURDLURRRLLRDLURRDLURRDLURURDD LULLLLLLLLLLLLURURDDLURDDLURDRLLUULUUURRDRRRRRRLDD DLLLLLLLLUUURDDDLURRDLDLURDLURRDLURRDLRURDLLURRRDL LLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLLU RRRRRLDLLUULDDRULLUURDDLURDDLURDLULLLLLUUURDDLURDD LUURDDLDRURDLURRDLURRDLLURRDLRURDLLLULUURDDLURDDLU LUUUUDDDUUURDDRLDLUURDDLURDDLURRDLLURRRLLRDDLURRRR RRRRRRRLLDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURR RRRRRRRRULLDRULLDRULLRULDDDURULLDRULLLDDRUUDDLURRR ULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRUULLDLDDRRUULLLDDRRUUURRRRRULULDR DLULDRDLDUULDDRULLDRUULDLRDRULDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLL LDRRULLDDRURRRRRRRRRRLUUUULDRDLULDDUDRULDDRULLDRRU LLLLLLLLDDULDRRRRRRRRURRRUUULDDRUULDDDRULLLRLLLLRL RLRRRDLLURDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLUURUULDDRULDRUDDLUDD UURDDLURDLLLLLLLLLRUUULDDDRUULDDRULLLLURDDLURDLURR DLURRDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURLDRU RRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRRD LLLLLLUURUULDRDLUULDDDRULDDRUURRUULDRDLULDRDLULDRL LDURDLURRULLLDDRRULLLLRRRRRRLLUDRRLLLRLLLLLLLLURDL URRDLURRDLLURRDRLLURRDLLURDLRRRLLURDLLURRRDLLURRDL URRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRDLLLLDRRRRURRRRULLLDDRRUUDDLL URRLLLRRUDDUULRDRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDR RRULLLDDRRUURUULLDRRDLULDRUDDLULLDDRRURRRRULLDRRLU LLDRUULLDDRULLDRULLDDRURRUUURDDLURDDLURDLLRURDLURL DRURDLRURDLLLLLLLRRRRRURRDLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLUU LDDRURDLRURDLLLRRRLLURRDLLLLDRRRRUDUDRLURRRRUUURDD DUUDDLUURDDLURDLLLLLLULLUURDRDLDLURRLLURDDLURDLLUU RDDLURDLURRRRDLLLLURDLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRURRRRR DLLLLURRRRRDLLURRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLRURRRRRDLLLL LRRRRRURRDLLLLLUDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLULL RRDLLRURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRURRRRRRDLLLLLLRUULDDRULLLLL LLLLUURDDLURDDLURDLURRDURDLURDLLLRLURRRRRDLLLLRLUR DLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDL LLLLRURRRRRRRRULDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULL LLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRULLLDDDRRUDLLURRURUDRULLDRR LLLLRRRULLDRULLLDLDRRRULLRRRRRLLLLLLLLUUDDDLUUDRUR DLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLRRRLLURRDRLLLLDRRRULLLLRUULDRD LULDRDLURDLUUULDDRULDDRURRRRRRRUULDRLRLRDLULDRULLL LLLLDDRRRRRRRUDLURURRRDLURRDRLLRRLLURRDLURRDLLURRR DLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLURDLULLLURDDLURDLURDRLLRURDL URRDLURRLLLDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLL LLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRRDRLDRLLLLLURRR RRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRULLL DRRRRLULLRRDDLLURRRRDLUDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRD LLLLLURDLURRRULLDRULLLDRLLRRRULLDRDLUURDDLULLLURDL URRDLLURRRDLDRURLRLLRRRULDRULDDUULDRULLDRULLDRURLL LLDDRRURRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRRLULLLLDRRRULLL DRRULLLLDRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRURDLUULLLDDRURDLUU LDDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRUDRULLRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLD RRULLLLDRRULDRRRLULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLLRRLDRRULL LDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLDDURDLUURRRDR LLURRRDLLURDRULDLURDRRULLDRRRRLLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRU LLDRRRULDDRRURULDDLLUULDLLLLURRDLURDRULLDRULDRRRRR LLULLLRRRRRRLLLLDLRULDRRRRRULLLLLRDRRRRRRULLLLDRLU LDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLD RRULLLLLLLLLLDLURRDLURRDLRRLLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRD LURRDLURRDLURRRLRDULDLLLLLLLLULDLULDRRRRLULDLRRRLL ULDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRU LLDRRRLLRRULLDRRULLLLLLLRDLLLLLLUDRRULDLURDRLRUDLR ULDRRULDRRULDLRRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRUL LDRRRULLLRRRLLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRULDRRULDRRULDRRRRUL LLDRRRRLLLLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLRRULLDLULLLLRRRLLDRR ULDRRULLDRRRRRRULLLLDULDRULDRRRRRURLDRULLLLLLDRRRR RRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRLLDRUDRULLLLDLLLURRDLURRRDLLU RRDLURRDLURDRULDLURDRULLLLLLDRRULDRRURDLULDRRRULLD RRULDLULDRRULLRLLLDRRULDRRULLLDRRULDLURDUDRULLLDRR ULLDRRULL








Video related


----------



## qaz (Nov 19, 2013)

12.081 15puzzle avg12
last 5 make 11.395 pb

(9.097) 14.618 10.559 11.121 (16.184) 14.465 11.671 11.288 11.303 12.903 11.402 11.479


----------



## TDM (Nov 20, 2013)

8 puzzle (3x3) in 1.423, 19 moves, *13.352tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




16243587

RDLURURDLULDRRULDLU



EDIT:
15 puzzle (4x4) in 11.614, 118 moves, *10.160tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




136145741115811231092

LUULDRURDLDRULLULURDLDRURDLDRULLDRUURURDLULDRDLULDDRUURRULDDRULLULDRRULDRRULLDDLURDRULURDRULLDRDLURULDDRULULDRRULLDRUL


Yay sup-10 TPS with move animations.


----------



## soup (Nov 21, 2013)

Accomplishment dump commencing:

*15x15puzzle in 18:04.794*

12572 moves, 11.589 TPS

*12x12puzzle in 7:41.448*

5499 moves, 11.917 TPS

*42x42puzzle in 8:15:43.188*

319635 moves, 10.746 TPS

*25x25puzzle in 1:37:46.169*

63094 moves, 10.756 TPS

*20x20puzzle in 43:10.292*

28986 moves, 11.190 TPS

.. End dump.



Logical101 said:


> 4.7 3x3 single wtf,
> Easy cross,
> Ok f2l, one already made pair
> i use 2 look
> ...



Here, we see a newfriend attempting an epic ruse :^)

I'll give our newfriend a 2/10. It was a nice try, and a few did take the bait.. better luck next time.


----------



## soup (Nov 21, 2013)

9x9puzzle in 3:04.086

2037 moves, 11.065 moves/second


----------



## soup (Nov 21, 2013)

63 puzzle (8x8) in 1:49.006, 1212 moves, 11.119tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




149292044363763559351416474317253333484576053032622135926545328224210274651192366138215056314574018391148524112155824

RUUURDDLURDDUDLURDLURRDLURURDDLURRDLLLLULDURDLUURDRLLRDLURDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRUULDDRLURDLULLDRRUDRULLLLRDRULLDDRUUUUUULDDDURUULDLDRRRLLLLRRRLULLDRRRULDLUDRULDRDLLURDDLUURDDDLURDDLUUURDDLURDDLURRDLLRRLURRRRULDRULLLDRRULLLRRLDRULLDRRULLLDRLDURDLURRRRRUURDDLURRDLLLLRULDUUUULDDRULDDRULDRDRULUUDDLDRUUUUURRRRULLDRRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLUUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRURDDDLUULURRRDDDLLUURRRRDDLLLLLRULLUURDDLURDDLURDLURULLDDRUUUUUURRDLULDRDLDUULDRLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRURRRRURRDLUDLLLLUUULDDDRULDRUURRDDLLURDLURRDLLLLUURDLURRDLDRURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRUUULDLDDRRULLDRRUULLDDRRULLDRLLDRRRULLULDRULLRRLLDRULLDRDLUUUUURDDLURDDLURDDLURDDLURRRRURRRULLDRRULLDRDLUUDDURRDLLUURDDLURDLULLLLUURDRLDLURDLRDLURDLURRDLURRDLRRLLURRDLLURUULDDRULLDDRRUULLDRULLDLDRRUURRRDUULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRUDRULLDDRURRRRLLURDLURRDLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLLLUURDLRRLLURRDLRRLLURRDLLDRRULLUULDRDLURDDURRLLDLURRRRRRULLLDRRULLDRRLLLLRRULRRLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLDRULLDRDLURRRRUULDDRULLURDDLURDLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLDDUULDDRURDLURRRRRULDRULLDRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRUDDLURRULDRRRULLDRRULLRRRLLDRUDRULDRRRULLDRRULDLULLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLLLLRDLLURRRDLLRRRLLLURRRRLLRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLLURDRULDRRULLLDRRULDLURDRULDLULDRUL




Also, Best average of 5: 2:00.451, (2:04.630), 1:50.174, 1:59.806, (1:49.006) = 1:56.810

Pic related

edit:


antoineccantin said:


> wat
> 
> 
> (7.05) D2 F2 D2 L' D2 L R2 B2 R U2 R2 U' F' L' U2 F2 L F' L' B2
> ...



I hate to rain on your parade here, friend, but this is only 55 moves. 
55/7.05 = 7.801 tps :^)


----------



## soup (Nov 22, 2013)

80 puzzle (9x9) in 2:41.608, 1830 moves, 11.324tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




5811123577978683138506520331260535413414556431649774263341851326480252487314674222485974461069371547523757664021725571177636302770443926356519292862961

DDDURULDUULDRURDDLRDLRULURDDLUUULDRLLLDRDLURDLURRDLURRULLDRRULLLDDRUDRUUUUURUDULDRLLRRDLULLDDRRULLDDRULLDRRUDRULDDRULLLLDDRRRRUUULUUULDDRRULLDURRDLULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRDLLURUUULRULDRDLURDDLURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUURDDDLUUUURDDLURDRDDLLUURDDLUDRURLLRDURDLLUURRRRRUULDDRULDDRULULLDDLLURRDLURRDLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURULDRULLDDRUULLRRULDRDLULDDDURULUUULDDRULDDRUULDDRRLDLURULDRDLUULURRRRRRUUULDDRULDDRULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULULLDDRRULDLULDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLUUURRRRUUUURDDUULDRULDDRULLDDRRUULDDDRULDLDRDRUULDDRULDLUUUUULDDRULDDRUULDDDDRUULLDDRRUUULDDRURRRRDDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRULLLLDRRULLDRURLLLDDRUUUDUUDRRRULLLDRRURRRUULDRDLLURULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURRDRDLDRRUDDLLURRDLLLURDDLLUURRDLDLUUUUURDRDDDDLLUUURDDDDLUUURDRDLLUDRDLUURDDLRURDLLUURRRRRLRUUUULLDDDRDRUUULDDDDRUULLDDRUURULDLDDRRUULLLDDRRRULULDLUULDDRURULLDDRUURDLULDDRULDDRUULLDDRURRRRRDRLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLUUUURDLDRULLDRRLDRULDDRUUUURRRRRULDRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDDLDUUUDDDUUURDDDDLUUUDDDDUUUURDDDLURDLUDRULURDDLUUUUURDLDDRUURDDLURDDLURDLURRRLDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURURDDLURULLDDRULLLLRUUULDDRRULLDDRURULDDDRUULDDRULLLDLURRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLLLLURRDLULUULDDRULDDRURDLUURRUULDDRULDDRULLDDRRULLLDUDRUURRRRULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULULDDULDRDLUURRRRLLRRRUURDDLURDDLURDLUURDLRRRDLLURRULLDRUULLDDDRULLLLLUURRDLLUDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRDRLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLUUURDLDULDRULDRRULDDRULRRRULDRULLDRULLDRUULLLDDRRULLDRDLUURDDLULUURDLDRULDDRURRRRRUULDDRULLLLDRURDLURRDLLLLUURDRDLLURDLURRDLURRDLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURDLLLURRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDLULDRURRULLLDRLRRULLDRDLURRRRULDRRRULLRDRRRULLLLDRRRULLRRDLULDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDLUDLULLDRRULDRRULLDRRULDLDLRULLURRDLURRDLLLLURDRULDLURDRRULLRRLLDRRULLRLLRDRULLDRRULLRRLLRDLU


----------



## TDM (Nov 22, 2013)

8 puzzle minimal (3x3) in 1:23.286, 289 moves, 3.470tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




38546721

LLURDLDRUURDDLUDLURRDLRUULDDRUULDDRUDLUURDDLLURRDLLURURDDLUDRUULDLDRRULLURDLURDLUDRDRLURDLURDLURDLURDLURDLURDLUULDDRURDLURDLURDLURDLRULLDRURDLURDLURDLURULDDRUULDDRUUDDLUURDDLUURDDLUURDLURDLURDDLURDLURLDLURRDLUDRULLDRUULDRURDLDRUDLURULLDRDLURDRUDLUURDDULDRUDLURLURDLDRUDLURULDRULDLURDLURDLU


First ever minimal solve (other than 3 puzzle).


----------



## soup (Nov 22, 2013)

Everything <=6x6 slidysim relay in 6:23.134, 4098 moves, 10.696tps



Spoiler: Times



6x6: 37.824
5x6: 40.697
4x6: 26.489
3x6: 13.040
2x6: 11.640
6x5: 35.912
5x5: 32.905
4x5: 20.992
3x5: 10.936
2x5: 5.424
6x4: 28.169
5x4: 21.840
4x4: 11.568
3x4: 7.785
2x4: 3.767
6x3: 19.601
5x3: 17.656
4x3: 8.024
3x3: 2.880
2x3: 2.688
6x2: 8.928
5x2: 6.409
4x2: 4.192
3x2: 3.216
2x2: 0.552





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 6x6




7352811529333301510231914171625143418272082422262313212962113
DRRDRUULDDRULLULURULRLDRULDDRULDDRRULDRULDDRURRDLLLLLURRRRULLDRRULLDRURLLLLDRDRULLDRUUUUURRDLLULDRDLURDDLURDDLURDDLUURRRRURULDRDLULDDRULLUUURDDLURDDLURDDURLLRDLURDLLULURRDLLURRDLDRULLDRUUURRRULDDRLURDLULDRDLULLRRLLDRRLLRRULLDRDLUURUURDLRLDRURDLURRRDLLRRLLURRDLDRULLLLDRLULRLDDRUDLURURDLUURRRULDRDLULDRULLLDRRULLDRLDURDLURRRRLUULDDRURDLLURRRDLLULLURDLDRULLRRRULLDRRULLLRRLLDRRULLDDRURRULDRRRULLDRULLRRDRULLDLURRDLLLLURDRULDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULL

37.824, 440 moves = 11.633tps





Spoiler: 5x6




1219211205162327241582826291122137917618143241025
UUUULLDRRDLULLDRRDLULDDRRULRDLUUUURRRLLDLRRRLLRRULDRULLLDRRRULLLDLRRRRDLLLURDDLUURDDDDLUURRDRDLLLUUULDDRURRDRDLLLULDRUURRDLULLRRLLDRRRULLLDDURDLUURRRRUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULLLLUURDDLURDDLURDLURRDLLURRRDLDUUURRULRULDRULLDRRLDRULDRULLLDRRRULDRULLLDRRRULLLDDRRULLURDRULLDRDLUURDDDLURDLUULDRDLURRRULLLRRLLDRRULLDRDLUURRDLURRRLDLUURDRDLLURRULLDDRULLLUDDRUULDRULDDRUUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURULDRULLDLDRRULRULDRRULDRRULDRULLLDRRULDLURDRULDLLURRDLUL

40.697, 433 moves = 10.640tps





Spoiler: 4x6




3164231519111320212962118171410178225
LLLRRLLRDLUURDDLURDRDLLURRDLUDDLUURDDLURRDLURRDLLLRUUDDLURURDDLURRLLRRULLDRULLDDRUUUUUDLRULDRUDRRULLDRRULDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULRUDLDDRUUUULDRULLDLRRRULLLDRRDLDUUDRLUDLURDDLUURDDDLUURDDLUUURDDLURRDLLURRDLUUULDDRULDDRUURRDDLLUULDDRURURDLLURRULLDRLDRURULLLDDRRULURRDLULDRUDRULLDRULL

26.489, 275 moves = 10.382tps





Spoiler: 3x6




9113256415710171112816314
UDDLULDRUUUUULDRDLURDDLURDDLURDDLUURDURDULDLURRDLLURDLURRULLUURDLDRRULLDDRUDLUURRDLULDDRULURDLURRLRDLULURRDLLURRDLULDRRULL

13.040, 122 moves = 9.356tps





Spoiler: 2x6




1491181067253
DDRULDDDRULDDRUUULDRDLURDDLUUUURULDDRULDDDRUULDDRUUULDDUURULDDDRUULDDRUUULDDRUUDDULDRULRDLRULURDDLUU

11.640, 100 moves = 8.591tps





Spoiler: 6x5




3271251322192325616110288262041815241792291171421
UUUDDRLRLDRUULDDDRUUUULLDDRRULLDRRDLULDRLDRRUUDDUDLURULLRRLDRULLDRULLLDRRRULULLDDDRRULLLRRRDLULLDRUUULDRDLURDRLLRDLUURRURDDLUUUDDUURDDLURDDLURDLURRDLULLURDRLLRDULDRULRLRRRRDLLLURRRULDRULLDRULLLDRRRLULLDRDLUURDDLUURRRULDRDLUULDLDRURLLLRRLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDDRUUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURULLDDRRULLLDRULDRURRRULLDRULLDRRLULLDRDLUURRDLURRDLLURRRDRULDLURDRULLLLRDLURDRULLRDLURDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLDLURDRRULLDRRULLL

35.912, 411 moves = 11.445tps





Spoiler: 5x5




319102291418241217715115231321202416168
DRUUULDDRULDDRULDDRUULLURDDLDUUUDRULDRDDLURDLURLDRULURDDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRULLLLDDRRUUUURDLRURDLULDDRRLLURDLULDRDLULDDRUURUURDRLDLRLURDLURRDLDRULLLLUURDRLLRDLURDDLUURDDUDLURRDLRLLURULDDRULURDDLURURRULRLLDDRRUURDLRDDLUDRULLURRULLDRRULLDRULLLDDRURULLDRRDLLUDRRULDLUURRRDRULLDURLDRLRRLULDRRULDLULLDRRULLDRRUDRULLLDRRULLDRRULDLU

32.905, 329 moves = 9.998tps





Spoiler: 4x5




15611241089161811912171337145
DRURDDURLLDURDLURDLLURRRDLLURULLDDRUUUURRDLULDRDLULDRUDLDRULDDRUULUURDRDLDLUURDRDLLURDLURDRLURDLLURDLURRRDLLUULDDRUURURDLRDLULLDRULDDURRULLDDDRUDLURUUDLURDLURRDLURRDLLLURRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLURRULRRLLDRRULLDRULLDUDRULDRRULL

20.992, 224 moves = 10.671tps





Spoiler: 3x5




4101292131476538111
DUURRDDLLURDDLURDDLUUURDDDLUURRDDLLUUURDDLURDLURRUULDRDLULDDUUDRLDRUUURDDLUUDDUURDDLURLLDRURULLDRRULLDRDLUURDRULDLURDRULL

10.936, 121 moves = 11.064tps





Spoiler: 2x5




532419867
DDDUUULDDDRUULDDRULURDLUUDRUULDRDLURUL

5.424, 38 moves = 7.006tps





Spoiler: 6x4




7231518822111020173941425161221113196
UUDDUULDDRULDDRRULDRULLUURDDLDUUDDURLURDDLURUDRDLLLULDUDUDRURDRRULDLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUULDDRURDLLURRRRULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRLDRULLDRULUURDDLURDDLUURRRDLURRDLLURRRULLLDRRLLLDRRULLRRDLLURRRULLLDDRRULULLDDRUUDDRULLDRURRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURRRDRULDRRULLLDRLLLURDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRDLLURLLRDRULLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRULLRDLURDLLURRLDURDLULDRUL

28.169, 351 moves = 12.461tps





Spoiler: 5x4




21516121081371117181919341465
DUURDDLUUDRDLURURDDLURRDLURULLDDRUUURDDLUULLDRRULDDUURDLDRULLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLULDRULUURDDLDUUDURDDLURRUULDDRURDLURRDLLURDLLUULDDRULDRULURDRDLLURLDRRULDLUUDURDRULLDRRRRULLLDDRRRUUDDLLLURRRULLLDLURDRRRULLLDRRRULLRRDLLURLDRULDLLURRDLULDRRULDLU

21.840, 239 moves = 10.943tps





Spoiler: 4x4




141151215346971381021
LUUURDDLUURDRDDLLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLLUURULDDRULDDRULURDLURRDUDLURRDLULULDRDLURRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUUDRRRULLDLURRDLURRDLLLUDRRULDLURDRULL

11.568, 138 moves = 11.929tps





Spoiler: 3x4




8935116274110
RRUULULDDRRULDDRUULLDDRRULLRRUULDLRRLDRULLDURLDRULURRDLURLDLURDRULLDRRULL

7.785, 73 moves = 9.377tps





Spoiler: 2x4




6341752
DDUUDLURDDLUDRDLUURDDLUURUL

3.767, 27 moves = 7.168tps





Spoiler: 6x3




1410152134631657179811112
LRLLDULDRRLRURDDLURDLLURRRDLLLLLURDLRURDLLURDLURRRDLLURRRLRRLLLRRULDRULLLDDRRULLLDRURRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRDLLRRLRULDLUUDUDRULDRRUDLULRRDRULDRRRULLDRRULLLDLURRRDLLURDLRURDLUDLULDRRULLRDLRULDLURRDLLUDRRLLRULDRUL

19.601, 216 moves = 11.020tps





Spoiler: 5x3




7148116529131410312
RRRUUDDUULDLDRRULRULLLDDRRULULDDRURULDDRURLLLRRDLURRULLDRRLLLDRUDLURRLLLRRRRULLLLDRRULLDRDLURRRULLLDDRRLLURRULLDRDLURRLLRRULDLURDRRULLDDRRUUDDLULDURDLURRRULLDRRULDLULDRRULDLURDRULLDLURDRULDLURDRULL

17.656, 197 moves = 11.158tps





Spoiler: 4x3




2389546711011
LRRURDLLDRRULLLDRURLLRRRULLDRULLDRDLUURRRDLLLURDRUDRLULDRRULDULLDRRULDLURRDLULDRRULL

8.024, 84 moves = 10.469tps





Spoiler: 3x3




41682573
LUURRDDLLURRULDRULLDRRULL

2.880, 25 moves = 8.681tps





Spoiler: 2x3




15234
RULDDRULURDDLUU

2.688, 15 moves = 5.580tps





Spoiler: 6x2




1012611587349
LLLURDLURRDLLURDRRULLDRRULLRDLLURDRULDLURDRULLDLLRULDRRRLLLRRRULLDRRULLLRDLURRDLULDRUL

8.928, 86 moves = 9.633tps





Spoiler: 5x2




792354681
LLLLRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDLURRRDLLURDLRUDLLURDRURDLLRULDRULLDRUL

6.409, 73 moves = 11.390tps





Spoiler: 4x2




3745126
LLLRRRULDRULDRLLURRDLULLDRRRULLRDLLURDRULLDRRULLRDLU

4.192, 52 moves = 12.405tps





Spoiler: 3x2




21354
LURDLRRLLRRLRULDLURDRULLDRUL

3.216, 28 moves = 8.706tps





Spoiler: 2x2




123
L

0.552, 1 moves = 1.812tps


----------



## soup (Nov 23, 2013)

Best average of 50: 21.360, 21.671, 23.928, 21.960, 20.816, 23.256, 24.736, 29.767, 21.991, 22.503, 29.335, 24.895, 20.127, 25.687, 28.335, 22.615, 22.095, 25.711, 27.103, 19.600, 22.087, (33.607), 22.695, 24.847, 30.296, 21.975, 26.488, 25.056, 21.616, 32.535, 24.408, 30.056, 28.840, 20.200, 28.408, 23.007, 29.000, 29.439, 29.120, 27.008, (18.808), 22.808, 22.647, 25.792, 30.848, 27.240, 23.128, 23.623, 21.776, 23.376 = *24.913*

Average of 50 for the 24puzzle

24 puzzle (5x5) in 19.512, 255 moves, *13.069tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




623244721121713221628919511114201031518

DULLDRRULDDRURRDLDLUUUURDRLDLUURDRDDDLLUURRDDLLURUULDLRRLDRULLDRRULLLDDRURULLDRDLUURDLURRRRDLULDLUULDDRURRRDLLLURRULLDRULLDRRRULLDRULLDRDLUURRULDDRRURDLLURDLLURRRDLLURRULLLDRRULLDDRULLDRURRULLLDRRULLDRLRDLUUDRULDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRLLURLLDRRULLDRLLURDRULLDRUL



48 puzzle (7x7) in 1:05.305, 765 moves, 11.714tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




143712472024292718442228341324238153284826139333214030642310164673611919433145174125535

DDRRRUUULDDDRUULDDRURRDLLURRULDRDLULLLUURDDLURDDLUUUURDLULDDRULDDRUUUUULDRULDDRUUDLDDRULDDRUURDDDDLUURLRRDDLLURRUULLRRULDRDLULDRDULDURDLULLDRRULLDRLDURDLUUUUURRRRRDLULDDRLUDDRULDRUULDDRULLDDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLRRLLDRRLDLUURRURDDLURDLLLUUUURDDLURDDLURDDURDLLURDLURUUURDDLUURDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURRDRDDLLLUURRDDDRUDLUURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRUULLDDRRULDRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDLUURRRRULDDRULLLURDDLURDLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLUURDRDLLUDRRULDLURRUUULDDRULDDRULLLDDRRRULLUUULDDDUUDRRLLDRUULDDRULLDDRRURURRDLURRDLLLLLRULDRURDLURRDLLUUULDDRULDDRURDLLUDLURRRRULDRULLLDRRULULDDDLRULDRRULURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLURRRULLRRLDRULLDRULLLDDRRUULDRULLDDRUUDLLLRLURRDLDRUULLDDRULURDDLUURRRLRDRULLRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRULLRDLULLLLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRLURRDLULDRRULLDLURRDLULLDRRULDRULLL


----------



## soup (Nov 23, 2013)

2x2 - 11x11 slidysim relay in 18:15.789, 12966 moves, 11.833tps



Spoiler: Times



11x11: 6:05.986
10x10: 4:06.911
9x9: 3:10.076
8x8: 1:58.763
7x7: 1:21.155
6x6: 49.097
5x5: 23.801
4x4: 14.064
3x3: 4.681
2x2: 1.255





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 11x11




217661355026731296083641067437120159310345701965101912142746248442889663582662611911579877269109235336113143991146781007592101671737904110791519728589448338010483940341081835410211711617105441349475677986822552011111295593886621141182530110818532525789
DDRRRUULDDDRUULLDDDRUURDLRULLDDRRUUDDUURDDLURDLURRRDLLLLUUUUUUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRULLDDRDRURULLLDDRRRUUULDLDDDRRUULDLDRRURRRRDLLLLLURURRRRRRDDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURUUUURRRRUUUUULDDRULDLDRDRULDDRUUULDDDRUUUDDDUULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDLRDRRURLDLULULDDRRDLUURRULLLDRRRDDLLRDLUUURDDDLLUURRRDULLDLUDRULDRULDURDLDRUURRDDLLLRUUULLLLUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRRULLUDRRRULLLDRRUUUURRRRRRULDDDRUULDDDRULULDRRULLLDRRRULDURDLLULDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRUUDDRRULULDLURRLLDRULRDLRULDDRRDLLUUURRDDDDDDLLUUUUURDRDDDDLLUUUUURDDDDDLUUURRRDRDDLLLLUUUUUUUUURDDLURDDDLUUDDDUUURDRDLLURDDLURDDLURDDLUURRRDDDDLLLUUURRRDDRDLLLLURRURRRRRLULDDRUUULLURDDULDURDLUUDRDLURRDDLUDRULUULURRRLUULLDDRRURLDURRDLLURRDDLURDDLURDDLURDDLUUUUDLDDDRRDLLUUUUURDRRDDDDLDLULUDRDRULLUUURRRDDDLLLUUUUUUURRRRULDRDDLULRULDRDLULLDRRDLULLRDRDLULDDRURRRRDDDLLLLLRUULLDRRULLDDRUUUUUUULLDRRULDDRRULRRLLRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLRRULLDLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLDUUURRRRRRRRRLLLRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRUDDDDDLUUUURRDDDDLLUUURDDDDLUUUURDDDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUURRDDDLLUURRRRRRDRRLRULLDRRLULLDLRRULLLRRRLLLDRRULLLLRRRULLDLRDRRULLLDRRULLDRRUUUURRRRRRRUUUDDUUDDUULLDRRDLLURDLUDULDRDLULDRDLULDRRLDLULDRRDLLULDRDLULDRUDDRLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLUUURRRRRRRRDRULDDRRUDLRLURDLUUUULLLLLLLLLUUURRDLLURRDUDDLURDDLUUURURRRRRRRDLLULDRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRDDLUURDDLURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURRDDLLRDLUURRRRRRRULLLDRUULLDRRRLDRULLRLLLRRDRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULURLUDDDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUULURDLUURUUDRRULDRDLULDDRUUDDRLULDRRRDUDDDDDULLLURRRDLLLUUUURRRRDDDDLLLLUUUURRRRRRLDDDDRLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRDLDRDLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRUULDDRULLDRDRUULLLDRRRRLLDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRRDLLURRULLDRUULDDRRULLDRDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLUUDURRRRRRULDDRULLLDRRUDLRLURDLUUUURRRRULLLDRRRLLLRRURLLDRULRDLULLDRRRULULLLDDRRRRDLLLLURRDDLLUURDDLUUDDDDUUUURDDDLUURDDDLUURRRDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRUUURRRRLDRULLLRDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRRDDDLLLLUUUURRRRRDDDDLLLLLUUURRRRRRDDDLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRDLULLDRRDLULLDRRDLULDRRLLLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLUUULDLDRRRULLLDRLDRUUUUULLDURRRRRRRLULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRRLLLDRRRLLLURRDLLURDDDLUUURDDDDULUUUDDDDDUUUURDDDLUURRRRULLLDRRULLLRRLLDRRULLDRDDDLUURDDUULUURDRDDDLLRRULDLUURRRRRRRRRRDDDUULLDLLLLLLLLURURRRRUUUULDDRULDDDUULDRRULDLDRRUDLDRUULDDRULUUUDDURLURDDLURDDLUUURRRULLDRDRUUDDLURRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDDRDRUURRDLDLUURRRDDDDLLLUUUURRRDDDDLLLUUUDRRRRRDRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLRRLDRRRRLDDULLLRLLURUULLURRDLLLDRRUUUURDLURDDLULRRDDLUULRRDLLURRRRRRDDDLDRDLLLLLUUUURRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLUUULDDRULLLDRRRRULULLLDLDRDRURDLLUDRUUULUULDDDRUULDDRUULDDRUURRRRRRRUULDDRULLDDRRULLDDRRULLDRRRULLLDRLLLRRDUULDRRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULDDDLLRRULLURDDLUUDDUURDDLURRRRRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLURRDLLLUUUURDLDRRULLDRRLLDRRUULDDRULDDRULLLLUUURDLDRULDLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDDRLLLULDDRUULLLDRDRRULLULULDLDRRULRDLURDLURRDLLDRRURRRRRULLLDRRLLRRULLLRRLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRDRUUULLRUURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRUDLRURDURDDLLUDRRULLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLDLURULLDDRUURRRRULULDDRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULULLLDDRRULLLDRRRLLLRRULLDRDLUURDDDUUUDDDLUURDDDULURUURDDLURRDLURDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURURDDLUULLRRLRRDLRRDLURRRDLLLURDLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLLUULLLDRRULLDDRURUDDUULDDRRUDLURDLURRDLLURRRRULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDDRRUULLLUURDDLUDDURLURDRLDLURDLURRDLDRULLLLLDRRURDLLURRRLLLRRRLRDLLURRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRURDLULDRUUUURRRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLUURDRRRRLURDLLLLURDLURDRLLURRLLDRURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLLLURURRRULDRDLULLLDDRRRURRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLUULLDRULDDRUURRDLDLURRDLUUURRRRLLLRRDLULDRDLULLDRRULLLDDRRULULLURRRDLLLRRLLURRDLLURDDLUURDDDLUUDDUURDDLUUDRRRLRLURDLURRDLUURDDLURLLURRRDLURRDLRUDLURRDLLDDRULRDLLURDULDRURRLURRDLLURDLURRDLURRDLLURDLLURRRRDLLLLURLURRDLRDLULLLLLDLLURRRRLDLURRDLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLRURULDRDLURRRRULLDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDDRURDLULDRURRULLRRLLDRULLDDURDLUURRRRRRRDLLLLRULDRRULLRRRLDULDRRULDRRULLRRRRLLDRRULLLDRDRRURLDLLURRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRRLDLURRDLURRRRDLLURRDLLLURRDLURRDLLULLLLLLLRLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDLULLDRRRULLDUDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDLLLULDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDURDRLLRRULLLRDRRULLDLURRDLULDRRULLLDLURDLLURDRRULLDRRULLRRDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDURRRDLULLDDRULRDLURRULL

6:05.986, 4363 moves = 11.921tps





Spoiler: 10x10




472430668988698256635328431555345446492619134048953381021449436238445596778606150372022581516598927087933125668121162581998338539986911817732435527127909779294283967664571474273417516728077
LLLRRRUUUUULDDRULDDRULLDDDDRRUUULLDDDRRUULDDDDRRUULULDDDDUUURRLRULLLRRLDRDDLUUULDLDDRRUULDDDRUUURDRDLDLUURDDLRURDLLURRRDLLLLLUUUDUUURUULDRULDDRULDRRLLDRURDDLUUDLDRRDDLLUUURDRDDDLLUUURDDDLLURURRDDLLLURDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLLUUUUULDDRULDDRULLDLDRRRULLDRRUDLDRURRDLLLURDRRULDLUUUUUURRRRUULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRRDLDLUUUUDRDDLURDULDRDLUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLURRDLLURUULLRRDRULULLDDRRUDDLLUURDRDLDLURUULDRDLURDDLUUUURRDRRRURRRRLLLLLLLLLRRRLLLRRULLDRRULLDRRUUULDDRULLDDDRRRLLDRUUULLDDRRULDDUURDLDDRUUUDDDUUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRRLLLRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURDLULLUURDRLLRDLURRDLDRUUUUDUUUUURRRDLLRRLULDRDLULDRDLULDLDRRULDDRULDDRUULDLDDRRULLLDDRRRULUUUULDRDLUUDDDULDRUUULLDDDRRUULLDDDRRURLLLDDRRUULUURUURRRRULDDRDLURLLRRULDDRULDLDDRRULLDRUURDLLRULDLRDRULDRDLULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDDRULUURRDLLUUDDRULDDRULLLDRRRULLDRULLDDRURRRUUUUUULULDRULDDDRULUURDLDRRULDLDRRULDLDRRUULRULDDRULDDRULDLRRLLDRDRUULDDDUUDDRUULDDRULLLDDRRRLLLRLLRULDRRRRRULDURDLULLLURUDDLURDLUURDDLURDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLUUUURULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRURRDLLURRRDLLUULRRRRDDUULLULRLURDRDLLURRRRDDDLRLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLULLDLURRRLDLLUUUUDLLUUURDRLLDDRUUDUDLURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRULDDRURRRULDRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRURLULDDDULRLLDRRUULDUDRDLURDLURULLDDRUUUURRRRRRUUDRULDRDLLLRRULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULLRRLLDRRULLDRULLDRLLDDRULRDLUURRULLDDRUUUURRUULDDDRUUURRRRRLLLLLRRRURLDRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRURDDDLUUULDDDDRUUUDDDDUUUULDDDDRUURURDDDLDULUDRUULUUDDURDDDLUURRDDDLULRDRULLUURRRDDLDULLURRRRDLLLUULLDDRRUUULDRRLLLRRDLULLDLDRRRURRRRRRLRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRUDRULLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULULLDLDRRULLLDDRRULUULLDDRRULLDDRRULLDRURRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRDLURRRRRURUUURDDLUULDDDRUULDDDRUURDDLULULDDRULLLULUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUURDRDLLURRDLLUURRRURLLDRDLURRDLDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDDLLLLLUUDDRRRRRULLLLLURRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLDRULLLLDRRRRUULLLLDDDRURDLUUURRRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDDUULDRRULLDRUULLDDRRDLLUUDRRUUULDDDRUUURDRDLDLUURDDLUURRDDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURULLLDDRULDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURDLURRDLLULUURDDLURDDLURDLURRRLLRDLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRLURULLDRULLRLDLLURRDLLURDLRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULULLLDDRRUULLDDRRLLUUDDRDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUDDUDRULUURRDDLLURURRRDLLRRRLDLUURLDDRULLURRDLURRRDLLRRLLURRDLURRLRRLDLURRRDLLURRDLULLLLLLRLLDURDLLURLRRLDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLUURRULDDRRRULLDRULLLDLRDRRUURRDLLULLDRRLLLDRRRRRURRRULLDLDRRRUULLDRRLRDDLLULDRLURDRRULLLLURDULDRURULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRULLRDRRULLDRULLDRULLLDDRURULLDRDLURUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURULDDRULURLDRULDRULLDLDRRURRULDRULLDRULLLLDRRRRLLRRLLLDRRRLURULLDRULLDRULLDDRULLLURDLURRDLLDRUDRULLLURRLDLURRDLDRULLDRURRRRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLDRDLUURRRRRRDLLURRDURDLURRRDLLURRDLLLLLLLULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRDRURLDLURRULLDRRRULLDULLLLDULDRRULDRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRUDRULDRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLLDLLLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLRURRDLLLURRDLURRDLLLRLURDLULLDRRULDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLRRDLULLDRRLUDRULDRRULLDRRULLDULDRULDRRULDLU

4:06.911, 3060 moves = 12.393tps





Spoiler: 9x9




9763144375736741770515212132141293334748567719203238287524839664262171116259792355436964302754265040661736068258045725814342249631853553657144667157810
URRRRRRRRDDULUDDRULULDRRULDLDRULDDRULDDRURDLLLLLRLUUUULDDDUUDDRUULRRRRULLLDRRULLDRRULUUUURRDLLULDDRURDDLUDDUURDDLULDRULLUUDLDUURDDLURDLURRRLDLLUDDDDDDRRUUUUUUDRUDRRRRUULDLDRRULLLDRRULLDRUULDDRULLRRRDLLULLDRRULLDRRDDDDDLLUUUUURRDDDDDLLUUUURRDDDDLLUUUUDRRRDDDLLLUUUDRRRRRDLDLLLLUURUUUUDRRDRRLDRULDLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLUUUULDLDRRLDDRUULDLDRRULDLDRRRULLLRRRDLULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULULLLDDRRRULUULLDDDRRDLDLUUUURDDDDLUUURDDDUUDDLUURDDLRURDLLUURRRRLLULUUUUULDRULDDRUUDDDULDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDUUDDRUULDDDRUUURRRRRLLDRRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRDDLUURRDDUULLURDRDDLDLUUURDRDDLLUUUUURRRRRRURLLLRRRDLLRLURDLLURDLLURDLLLURRDLLURDLUULDDDRUULDDRULLDDRURDLDULURRRLLLDRRRLLUDRDLUURRDDDUUDDDLLUUURRRDDDLLLUURRDRRRDLLLLLURRUULLDLDRRRRRRULDLLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRRLDDLLLLRUULLDRRULLDRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURURULDLRRDLULDRULLDRDLURUURRDLLRDLURRDLLLUDURDLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRUUUUDRRRRDLULLDRDURDLULDRLRRDRLURDLLLLURLDRULRRRRRDLLLLUUUULLLULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRURDLLURRRLLRRDLURRDLURRRRULUDDULLDRULLDRULLDDRUUUURRDLUURLDUDRULDRULLDDDDRUUULDLDDRUULDRDRUULDLDRRULLDRRUULLLDLDRRRULULLDDDRUDURDLULDRURRULDRRULDRULLLDRRLLLRRRULLDRULLDRDLURLRRRRRRRUULDDRULLDLURRDLLLUUURDDLURDDLURRDLLURRDLLLLURURDRDLURLDLURRDLLLLURRDLURRRRRRDRLURDLLLLLLLUUUURURRRRDLULDRULLRLDRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDDDUUUDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUUURRRDLULDRLLRRULLDRRDDLLUURRDDLLUUDRRRRUUULLDULDRURDLURRDLDRUUURDDDDLUUDURRDDLULLLLRRRDRLURDLULLLLDRRULRDLURDLURRDLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLRUUUULDRRDLLUURDDDLUURDDDLLURUDLDRUURDDURLLRDLURRDLLURURRDDLLURRRULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRDLUUURRRRULDRDLUULDRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDDLUURRDDLLUUDRRRRURULDDRUURDDLUURDRDLLURRRDLLRRUDLLURRULLDRRULLLDRUDDLURDLLUUDLDRUULDDRURDLURURLLLLLLDRULRRLLDRRULDRULDDRURDLLURRRDLLUUULDDRULDLDRRURRRRRRUULDRLLLDRRURULLDDRULLDRRULLLRRULLLDDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLUUDDUURDDLURRRRRULDLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURDLURRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDRDLLUURDLLRRRDLLLLUURRDDLLURLRDLURRRRRRRULLDRRULLDRULLLRRLLLRDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRDRULLDUURDLDRUULDRDLUURRRRDRRULDRURRDLLRLURDRULLDRRULLLLLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDLULDRULRDRULDLURDRULLLLRRDLLLLURDRULDRLRRLURDLULLDRRULDRRULDRLURDRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRUDRULLDRRULDLULDURDLULDRUDRRLLLRRULLDRULLDRRULLL

3:10.076, 2239 moves = 11.779tps





Spoiler: 8x8




960161735637201532474826556495918313042275713419296133431221386352401211147513528235044536454625241054223462415385839
DDDDLLLULDDRUULLDDRDRUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRRUULLDDRRULDRULLLDRRUULLDLDRRULUDDRRLLULDRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURDLURRDLLUUUUUULLDDRULURDDLURDDLURDDLURDDUDDLUURDDLUURDDLUURDRRLDLLURRDLLRRURDLLUUUUURDRRRRURDLULLDRRDLULLDRRDLLULRRRDLLULDRRLLLDRRULDRULLLDRRULLDRDLUUUUUUURRDLULDDUUDRDDLUURDDLURDDLURDDLDUURDDLUUDDDUURDDLUUUUDUURULRLDRDUULDDDUUDRULDDDRUULDDRRULLDDRUUDRURDLUDRDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLLUUUULLURRDLLURDDLUUDRULDDRULDDDUUURULDDDRUULDDDRUUURDDRULLDRDDLUUURRDDDLLUURRDDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRULLDRULLDDRUURRDLURRDLURRDLLURDLURRRRDLLULRURRDDLLLURRDLLURDLLLLLURRDLLURDLUURUULDDRUULDDDRUURRDDLDLRLUURULDRRRDDLLLUURRRDDLLLLURLDRULDRUUUURDRULDRDLULLDRRDLLUUDRDLURDDLUURRRRUURDRDLDLUURDDLULLRLLRDLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLUUUURRDULDRDLDUUDDULRULDDRUDLDRUULDRLDRUULDRULLLDRRLDRURRULLDRULLLDRRRULULDDDUULDDRULLDRULURDDLURRRRULULDDRURRDLLURRDLURUDRDLLURURDDLULRRLDRURDLLURRUULDRULDRDLUULDDRULDLRRRUDLLDRURULDRULLDRULLLDRRUULDDULDDRULLLLRRDLURLDLURDLURRRDLLLUUURDLDRRULDRULDDRURRRRRULLDRULLDRRLULLDRRULLLDRLRRULLLLDDRRURRULDUULDRRDLULRRDLLURDLURRDLLLLRRLLURURDDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRURLDULLDRRULLLDDRURDLUULDDRURRULRRLDRULLDRRULLDRRLLLRULLDRRRRLLLLRRULLRRRLDRULLLRRLDRRULLLLDRLRLDRRULURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLLLLURRDRLURDLLURDRRULLDRRRULDLDRRUULRDDLLURULDRRULLDLURRDLULDRRULLLLDLURRDLURRRDLLURRLRDLDULULDRRULDLURDRULDLLURRDLULDRULRDRULL

1:58.763, 1354 moves = 11.401tps





Spoiler: 7x7




442515422846203516481334403910301811311724191438941227475264572221373212232933384336461
DDLLLLLUUURDRLLRDDUULDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUURDULLDDRURDLLUURURDRDDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRDLRULRRRRRDLLLLUUUURUDRRRUULDRDLULDDRULDLDRRULDDRULLDRRURLLLLDRRRULLLDDRLUURRDLDULDRRUUUULRDLULDDRULLDRRLLDRRULDRULLLDRRLDRULLDUDRULUUUURDDLUDDUURDLRDLURDDLURDDLUUURRRRUUULLDDRRLDRUULDDDRUURRDDLUDDUUDLURDDLUURRDDLLURRDLLLRLURDLUDLURRULLDDRUUUUULLDRRULDDRULDDDRUULLDDRRULLDRRULLDDRULLDRUULDRDLUURRRRDLLUURDDLURDLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRULLDRULLDRULLLLDRRRRULULLDDDLRULDRUULDDRURDLULDUDRULRRRRRUULLRRRDLULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRULDRRULLDRULLDRDLUUURULDDRULDDRUURRRLLRULDRDLULDRDLURRDLLURRRDLLUURRRDDLLURURDDLRURDLLUULDDRURRULLDRULLLDRRLRLDRUULDLRRLULDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRRULRRRRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRLLRRRULLLDRDLURRRULLDRULLDRRRRLULLLDRRULLDRDLURRRRULRRRDLLLLLLUURDLRLDRURDLURRDLURRDLLURDLULLRRDLLURDLURRDLLRURRRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLDDRULURRRRDLURRDDLUDRUUDULDRLURDLLULLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDLURRDLULDRRULLLLDUDRULDRRULDLURDRRULLDRUDRULLLDRRULDLU

1:21.155, 938 moves = 11.558tps





Spoiler: 6x6




3425353319141218302313193475620282632152410132116292717811222
DDDDLDLURDLLUUUUURDDLURDDLURDDDLUURDDLURDLURRRRLLLLRRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRUULRDULDRDULUDDURDLUUULDRDLULDDRULDLRULDRULUURDLDUDRULDDRURRULURRDDLLURRDLLURRDLURRDLUUUULDDRULDDDRUULLDRURDDLUURLDDRUULDRDLURDLURULLDRDLUURDDLURRRUULLDRRDLULLDRRULLDRULLDDRUUUULLDRRDLULDDRULDDRURRRRLUULDDRULDLUUULLDDRUURDLDDRUULDDRURRRDLLLLURRURRUDDUULDDRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRDLURRULLDRDLURRURRDLLURRDLURURDDLUULLDRRLDRURULLDDRULLLURDDULURDDUUDDUULDDUDRULULDRDLURULDRDLUURRRDLULDRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRULLDDRRULRDLLURRLLRRULLDRRULLRRDLUL

49.097, 563 moves = 11.467tps





Spoiler: 5x5




172071422231151821123961619101152428134
DLULRURDLRDLURRDLLURUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULLLUUURDDLURDLDRULDRDLURUULDDDUURDLUDDUURDDLUURDLURRDLLRURRDLLURRRDLLURUULLDRRDLURDDLULUULDRDDLUURDDLUURRRLUDRLLRRULDRDLULLDRRULLDRDLURRRUULDDRULDLURRRDLLLUURDDLUURDDLULDRUURDRRLLURRDULDRULLDRRULLDLLURDRRULLDRRULDLURDLLURRDLLU

23.801, 264 moves = 11.092tps





Spoiler: 4x4




289114715611351013124
LLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLUURULDDRULLLDRRDLURULDRDLUUDDULDRULUDUURDDLURDDLURRUURDDLURLDUULDDUULDDRULRLURRRDLLURRDLLUDRULDUDLURRDLULDRRULLDRLURDLU

14.064, 137 moves = 9.741tps





Spoiler: 3x3




21538746
URLURRDDLUULDRRULLDDRUULDDRRUULLRRDDLLURRULL

4.681, 44 moves = 9.400tps





Spoiler: 2x2




312
RDLU

1.255, 4 moves = 3.187tps


----------



## soup (Nov 23, 2013)

168 puzzle (13x13) in 10:55.341, 7628 moves, 11.640tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




632816128649541251688415155883931366611410715315138951001481491318703419141135118140148145551161431631081341272961971501591367257996741144251296281521221261247553261061464276719256596027308512811711512033109329316189515796691217787651122243165641587941051193379140644131130268581471013211021511111124138507810390133171669115414216016413752783201014813982162104102741561133573145984612347167809423

DDDDDDDDDDRRRUUDLURRDDLLRRLLUURDRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLRRRLDLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRDLLLURURRDRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLUUUUUUUURRULDRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRDLRUULLDRDLUUULDDDDRRUULLDDDDRULUUURRDDLDUUULDDDDUUULDDRRUULLDDDRRUULLDDDRRUURRRRRRUULDRDLULDLDRURULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRUULDDRRULLLDRRURRRRRRRULDRUULDRULLLDDRULLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULULDDRULLUURLDDRULURDLLDRRURDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRDLLULDRDLUDLRULDRDLULDRDLULDLRRULLDRRLDDDDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUDLURRLRDDDDDDDLUUUUUURRDDDDDDLLUUUUUURRUUULDRDLULLDRRDLURDDLURRRRRRLLDDDDDDLLLLUUUUURRRRRDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUDLDRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLUUURRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLRRUUUDRRRRRRDDURDLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRURUULDRLLDRRLURDLLURLDRULDDRULDDDUULDDRRUULLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDRUULLLDRRLLRRLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRUUUUURRDLULDRDLULDRDLURRDLDLUURDRDDLLUDRDLUURDDDDLUUURRDDLDDUUUDDLDDUUUUUDDDUURDDDDLUUUURRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRDLULDRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLRRULLDDRRULULLDDRRULLLDRRUULLDDRRULLLDRRDDLUUDDDLUUURURRRRRRDLRRRRDRRULLDRURLLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRUULLDLRRRLLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRUULDDRULLDRRRULLDDRURLLLRRDLURULLLDRRLLURDRDDRLLLUURRRDDLLLUUUDRRRDDLLLURRRRRULLDRURULDDRRULRDLULLULURDDULDRURDLURRDLUUUUUUDRRDDDUUUURDDDDDDDLLURRLDLURRRLLLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLLUUUUUUUDLUUULDDUDRRULUDDULLDRRRULDDDRUULDDDRUULLDDDRUULDDRRUULDDDUULDDDRUUUUDDRULDDRULDDRULDDDRUDLURURRRUULDDRUULDLDRURLLLDRULLDRUULDDDUDUULDDRULLUURDDLURDLDRUUUUUUUUUUUDDDUULDLDRRULLDRRUDLRDLURDRUULDRULLLDRRDUDLULDRRRULLLLLLDRURRRDRLLURRDLULDRRUDLULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDURRDRDLLLURRRDLLLUDRDLUURULUUURDDLURDDLURDLUDRDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURRLDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDRLLUUUUURRLRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRRRRRRRRULULLDLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRULDRULRDLDUULLDRULLDRRLLUURDDRUDDUULDRRULLLDRRLLURDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLRRDDDDDDDDULLUUUUUURRDDDDDDLLUUUUUURRRDDDDDDLLLUUUUURRRRDDDDDDULLLLUUUURRRRDDDDLLLLUUUUDRRRRRDDDLLLLLRLUUUDRRRRRRRRLLDDDULLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRRUUULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDUUDDDRUULDDDRUUDDLURULDRLLLURRDLUUUUULLLLUUULLDDRULDDRRUULDDRUULDDDRULLDDRRULLDDRRLDRUULULDDDDRRULUDRULDDRURDLLURRRRRLLLLRRRDLLLUUUUUUUUDRULLDDRRLDDRUUDLDURDLURUULLDRRLLDRRUULDLDDRRULDLDRUURDLDDRUUUULLDDDRRDULDRUURRRDDDRULLLRDRULLDRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLUUULDDDRUULLLDDRRRUUULUUUUUURRRRULLDRRDDLLUULDDRRULDRUUUDDDDUUULDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDRULDDDUUULRLDLRDRUULDLDRDRUULLDDDRUUDDRULDDRULDDRUDDURLULLRRLDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRLULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRUUUURRRRRRRRRUULDRDLULDRDLULDRRULLLDRULLDRULLLDRRULDULDRULLLDRRUULLLDDRRULLDRDLUUUDDURDDDDDDDULRULUUUURRDDDDLLUUURRRRRRRULULDDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRDDDLLUUURRRRLUDDDDLLLUURRRRDDUDLLLLURRRURDLUURRDDLLURRRDLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRDLLLRUUUUULLDDDRUULDDRRUULDDDDUUDRUULDDDRUUUUUUURDLULDDDRRULLDRUULDDRULDDDUUDRUUDDDUUULDDDRULLLDDDLLURURRDLLRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLUUUURRRRRRDDDDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLUDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURDLULDDRUULDLDDRUULDRRURDDLLURDDLUURDDDDLUUUUULDLDDDRRUUUDDDLDRUUULDDDDRRULUUULDDDURRULLRLDRLURDLRDUULRDLURDDRDLUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUURDDDRLLUUURDRDDLLUURRRRRLLRRDLLRULDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLDRLDRUUUUUDRRLLRRRRRRRRRUUULDDRULDDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRUULDRULLDRRULLLDRRDLLULDRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLDDRRUUULLDDDRRLLUUDDRDLUUURDDDDLUURDDUULURRDDDDLLUUURDDDDLUUUUDRDRDDLLUURUDRDDLUUDDLURRRRRRULLLDLRRURDLURRDLRURDLLURRRDLURRDLLLURRRDLLURRLDRRURLDLURDLLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRUULULLLLLUUUUULDDDUUDLDRRUULDRDUULDDDDRUUUULDDURULLDDRRULLDRRULDDRULULDDRUULDDDDUUDDUUDRULDDDRUULDDRUULDDDRURDLURRRLLURDDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLLRRRLRULDLLLURUUURRULDRDLULDRRLLLDRURDLULDDRULDDRULLLDLRRLLUUURRDLULDRDLULLLURDLURRLLRRDLURRDLLUURDLURRRLLLRRDLULRURRDDDDDLLURUURLLRDLDDUURDLDRUUURRRDDDDDUULLLUURRRDDLLLUUULDDULDDRUUUUUUURRRRDDDRRRRRULLDRLLLLRDRURRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRURLLLDRRRRULLLDRUULDLDRRLLRDLUURRDDLLUDRDLUURDDDLUURDDDDULUURDDLUUDRRRRRRUUURDDLUURDDLUDRDLURDLLRRRRLLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLUULDRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRDLLULLDLLLLURDURDLURUURDDLUURDDRDLLLURRRLLLURRRDLLURRRDDLLLURLDRRULRDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLLLLDRRRUDLLLURRRLLLRRULDRRRLULLLDRRULLDRLLLDRRURLDLLLURRRRUULLLDDRRULLDRRULLLLDDRRUUUUUUURRRRDLLURDLULDRDLULLDRRDLULRLLRRRDDLULLDRRDLULDDRULDDRULLLUUUUUUDLDDRUULDDRULLDDRRUULDLDRRULDDDUUURDDLURDDDLUURDDLURDLURRDLURRDLLUUDRRRRRRRRULLDDRUUDDLURULLDRUUUUULDRDLULLRDDURDDLUURDDLUUUURRRRRDLULLDRRDLULLDRRDLULDRULLLDRRURDDDLLUURRRDRDLLLULRDUDLULLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRUULLLLLDLDRRRRRULLULLLLDDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULDRULLRRDLULLLDRRRULLLRRRUULLDLDDRRUUULLDDDRRDLLUUUURDRDDDLLUUURDDDDRUUDDLUURDLLUURRRDDLLLUURRRRRRRLLUUUUUDULLLRLDRULDDRULDDRULDDDRUULDDRUULDDDRULDLURRRRDLDLUDRULLURRDLLRRURRLDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLURLDLURRRRRLLLLRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLUDLLURURRULDDRULUDLDRRULLLDRLDRRUUUULUULLDRDUUDLRRLDDRUULDDRULDDDUUDRULDDRULLDDRRUULLLLLLLLDUUURRDLDLURDLUDDURUDDLUDRULDRUURDDDDULUURRRRRRRRRULRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULULLLDDRRUUDLLLDRRRLLLLRRULLLLDRRRRURLULDDRRULDULDRULLLLDRRRUULLLDDRRDDLLLURDULDRUURRUURRRRRRRUULDRDLULRDDLRUULDRDLULDRDLULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRUURRRRDDLUULDDRULDDUUDLRRDLULLDRRRLULDRLULDRRLDLURRRDLLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLULDRUULDDURDLUUURRRRDRUULDDRULDDRUUUUURRRDLLRULDRDLULLDRRDLULDDRUULDULLLLUURRDLDULRRDLLURDLRRLLURRLRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLDRUUUDRRDDDDLLUUURRRRULDRRULLDLRDUULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRULLRRLDULDRUULDRRDDDDLLLLRRUUUUDLLURLDLURRDLLRRRLUDLURRRLLLRDRLURDLURRRULDRULLDRULRRRDDDDDLLLUUUURRRRDDDDLLLLUUUURRRRRDDDDLLLLLUUUUDRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLUURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLULUULDRDLURDDDLUDRULLRUDUULRRRRRRRRRRULDDRULDRULLDRULLLDRUULLDRRRLLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULDULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRRULUUULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUUUUUDULDRURDLDDRURULDRULDDRULDDRULLRRLLDRRULLLDDRRURRRRRRRRRUUULDDRUULLDDDRRULLLLLLLDLURDLRRLLURRRLLRDLURRDLURRRDLLUURDRRULLDRRULLDRDLURULULDDRUUULLDRRULDDRUURDDDRDLLUUURRDRDDLLUDLUULLLLLLUURDLLRRLDRURDLURRDLLURRRRLLLURRRRDDLRRRRRRDDLLLLLUUURRRRDLLLLRRRRUULRRDDLULLLLURRRDLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRUDRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDULUDDRRRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRUULDDRLURDDRUULDRDLURULLLLLRRULLDDRRRRUULLLLDDRRRUULLLDDRRRURULLLLDDRDLUUURRRDDDDLLLUUUURRRDDDDLLLUUUURRRDDDDLLLUUUURRRDDDDLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLUURRRRRRRRDRRULLDRRLLLLLRRRUDUDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRUULLDDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRULRRRRRDLRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRUURDDUDDLUUDDRULURDLURRLLRRDLLUUDLRRRURDRDLULRDLURRDLLLURLULDDRUURRRDLLUDRULLDRRULLDRUULLDDUDRULLDDRULDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUURRLRDLULDDRLURUULDLDDRURULDRULLDDURULLDRDLUURDDLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRUULDDRURDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRUULLLDRRULLDDURULLDLRRULLDRULLLDRULDRLRRULLDDRUUURRDURDLULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLURRULLDRRULLDRRLLRDLURRRRRRRRLLURRDLLURRRLLRRDLURRRDLLURURDDURDLLURRDLLLLLLLLURDRLLURRRLLRRLLRDLURRRLDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLULDLULDLRLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRRRULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRUDULLDDRULLLDURRULLDDRULLURDDLURDLURRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDLURDLLURLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLULLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDDRRRUDLLLLURRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRDLURDLLURDLURULDRULDDRURRRRRRRRRRLRLURDLULLDRRRRUDULLLRDRRULLDLURRRDLLRRULDRLLLLRLURRDLURRDLLRLLLULLLRDRRULDLURDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRUDLULDRRULLLDLLULLLDRRULLRRRLDRULLDRRULLDRRUDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRULLRRLLDRRULDRRULDRUDRRURRDLLULLLRDRURRRDLLLURRLDRUDRUDLULDRRULLLLDLLRLURDRULLDRRRRULLLDRULDRLURDRRULLLDRRRULRDRULLLDRRUDRULDLLLLLLURRDLURDRULDLLURDRRLLURDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDLLRLURDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDLULDRRRULLDRULRDRULLLLDRRULDLURDRURDLUDRULDRULLDRRULDLLURDRULLDRRULLRRRRLLLLRRRRRRDDLLLRRRULDLLRULURRDLLRRULDRULLLRDRDLURRLRLURDRULLDLURRDLULDRRULLLLL


----------



## qqwref (Nov 23, 2013)

2024 puzzle (45x45) in 6:37:48.296, 198503 moves, 8.317tps

Probably the biggest slidypuzl solve that has been done in one session (no saving/loading), and within a 24 hour period. I used the mouse. Finding pieces was really difficult for me.


----------



## soup (Nov 24, 2013)

35 puzzle (6x6) in 39.743, 477 moves, *12.002tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




3045262419358141629972031152218134112510233233236171328272112

LLLLRRRRRLLRUUULDDRURDDLURDLLLUUURULLDRRULDDRUULDDDRURDLLDRRULUULDRRLULDURDLDRULLLDRRRULDLRURDLLDRRULLLDRULUURDLUURDDLURDDLURDDLURRURULDDRURRDLLLLURLLURDDLURDLURRDLURUULLDRRULLDRULRDULURRDDLDLUURDDDLUURDDLURURRDLLLURDLURRRRRULURDDLURDDLURDLLLLURRRUULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRDLLURDDLUURDDLURLURRDLURURDDLURRDLLURRULLRRLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLURDLUURRDDLLURRRULLDRULLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLURULDRRRULLLRDRRULDRRULDRRULLLRRDULDLLLURDRULDRRRULLDRRULDLULDRRULDLLURDRULL


----------



## soup (Nov 24, 2013)

*30x30puzzle (899puzzle) in 2:40:49.723*

106523 moves, 11.039 tps


----------



## qqwref (Nov 25, 2013)

143 puzzle (12x12) in 4:29.442, 3801 moves, 14.107tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




696613470541434478120108729137102136461256110992651355949742231131257906410413385212612111632811717958945355610312955603911298504710721161571418643236585111100105821101301283336673093851251402477179405891271141428872101311243253108131147411584371232083629421266881138106731914113318803491321397511912297169648997642127118

LLLLLLLLLLLRUURULLDRURDDLUUUURDLULDDRULDDDDDRULDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRDUUUUUUUDLDDDDDDRUUUUUDDDDDDUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUURRRRRRUULDDRULDDRDUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUUULDDDRUUDRDLURRDLULLLLLLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLULURDLDRULDULLLLLLUDLURDLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURLLUURDLDRUULDDDRUURRRDRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLULLUUURDLDRURDLDRULDDRUULDRULLDDRURRRRRULLDRRURULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLDDRULURDLDRURLLDRULRRLDLURRULLDDRUUUULDRRULDRRULURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLDDDLLURRDRLLURDRULDUULDRRULDRRULLRRULDDRULDDRULUUUUUUUULDRRULLDDRUULDRDRLULDRURDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDLDRDRUULDDDRUULUDLUURRDLURUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDDLDRULDRLUUURDDDLUUUUURDDDDLUUUURRDLDDLUUUUDRDDLUUUURDDURDLDLUURDLUURRDLULLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLURRRDLLLDRURDLDRUUURDDDLUULDLULURDLDDRUULDDRRULLDDUURDLDRUURDLULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRULDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDURRDLUUULLLUUUUURDLUULDDRDUULDDDRUULURDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRULDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLLUUUUURDLULDDRULDDURLURDLDDUUUDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRDUUULDDDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLULDRULULDDRULDLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRLULLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDDRUURRRDLULDRULLDRULLDRULLDDRULULDRULDDRURRULLDRULLDRULLDDRUUURURRRRRRRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDDRUURRDLULDRULLDDRUURRRURDLDRURRRDLURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRULLRULLLLLLLLLURDRULURDRULURDRULUULDRULDDRURRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLUUDDLURRRRDLLLUURRRDDLLUUURRDDDLUUURDULDDDDRUUUULDDLDRDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDLURDULURDDLUURDDRUULLURDLUURLURDDLUUURDRDLUULURDDLUURRDLUUULLDRURDLDRURDLDDDDDDDLLLURURRDDLURDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUUUURDDDLUURDLRULURDDLUULURDURDLUURRDLLDRDUUURDLDDUURDDLDDDDDLDRULLLLUUULDDRUUURDLULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULUUUUURDLULDDDRUUURDDLUURDLDRULULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLLRUUUUUULDDDRUULURDLDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUUUULDLDRDDDRUUUULDDDDRUURDDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLULLLLLURDLDRRLLRURDLLLURRDLRRRLLLURRRDLDLUURRRDLUDULLDDRULURRDLULURDLDRULLLDRURDLULLDURDLURULLDDRUUURDLULDDRULDDRULURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLUULLDRRULDRRRULLUULLLLLLULDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUULLULLLLDRRULDRRULRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDDDDRURDLDDRULURDLDRULURDLDDRUULDLUURRDLULUURRDLURUULDDRUULDDDDDDLUURDLUURDLUURDLUURDLUURDLUURRDLDDLUURDLUURRDLDDLLULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDDRUULDDRULRRDLLURRRDLLULLUURDDDLUULLUUUUUURDDLUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRULDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUURDDDLUURDDLULDRRULLLDRRRRULLDRULRURDRDLLULURRDLURRDLDRURDLLLRULUULLLDRURDLDRURDLURRLRDDLUULULDLDRURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLUURDLDRULUULDRURDLDULULULDLLLLDRDURULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDDRRULUUUUULLLLLDRRRULDRURDLDRRULRDLURDLUDDRRULDRUULLDRRULDDDUUURDLDDDRUUULDDDRUULUUDDDDDDLUURDDLUUURDDLUURDLURLRDLUUDRDLUUURDDDLUUURDDLUUUURDRDLDLUURDLUURDDURLRULDDLDDDRULDDRULDDRULUDRULLDRULDDRURDLULLLLDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURDURDLURRULLLDDRURULLDDRULLUUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDRULLDDRULLURDLURDURDLURRDLLDRRULLULDRULDDRULURDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLULDRULLDRUULDDUURRRRRDDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLUUULDRURDLDRULDDLUURDLUURRDLLDDRUUULDDRUULDULURRDRLURDLLDRULURRDLULURDLDRUURDDLLLLDDDRULUURDDRULURDRULURDLUUURRDDLDDDLUULDDDRUURDDLULLRULLDRURDLURRDLURRDLDRUULUDDULDRULLDDRURULLDDRUUULDDRULLDDRRULLUULDLUURDLDRURDLDRURDLURRDLLLDRRRULLLLDUURDLDRRULRULURRDLLRDRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLURDLDRRUDLURDLUURDLURUULDDRULURDLDDDLUURDLUURDLUURRDLLLULDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLUURRDDLLURDLDDRUULDDDRUULLRRULDDRULDDRULULULLLDRURDLDRURDLDRURRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRURRULLLDRRULLLDDRULDRRULULDRRRULLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLDUURRRDLUDRULDLURRDLDRUULLURRDLLURDLUURRDLLURRDLLDDRULDDUUDRDLULLDLURRDLURRDLUUULDDRULDDRURULLLDRRULLDDRUULDDRURRRUULLURRDLDRULDDRULRULDLLDRULURDRULDRRULDLLLDRURDLURRDLLURULDDRUUURDLULDDRULDLDRRULDULURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLUULDRURDLULLDRURDLDRUULDRULLDDRURULLDDRULURRDLLU



EDIT: 35 puzzle (6x6) in 22.520, 351 moves, 15.586tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




2721157352016232232413534131266291014381125172243312918302819

RRDRULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUURDDDLUURRDDLLULLDRULULDRULDDRUURRRDLULDRULLDRULLDDRURURDLURRRDLLURDLUURRDLURULLLURRDLURRDLULLLLDRURDLDRURDLURRDLUURRDDLULLLDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURDLLURRRDLLULDRUURDLULDULDDRULRRULLDDRUURDLULDDRUURRDLURRDLUULLDRRRULLURRDLULDRULDDULDRDURULDDRURDLLLULDRURRDLLURULLDDRUUURDLULDDRULDDRUURULDRRULDRDLULUDRULDDRULLDRUULDDRURULLDRURDLLURDRULL


----------



## qaz (Nov 25, 2013)

15puzzle: 9.735 (15.664) 10.473 (9.448) 11.352 = *10.520*

last solve was 114 moves = 10.042 tps. first sup-10

also pb with decent tps for once
47	*8.231* 68	8.261


----------



## soup (Nov 25, 2013)

48 puzzle (7x7) in *59.752*, 722 moves, 12.083tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




427354423193621048826613133202242142134311299454628255473424732303117381540371816391241

DDDRRRRDDRUULLDDRRUUULDLRRDLULLDRRULLDDRUUUULDRDLULDDRULDRULLLDRRULLDRDLUUUUDDDUUURDDLURDDDLUURRDDLLURRLLRRRUULDLDRRURRDLLURRRDLLURULLDRDLURRULLDRRULLDRLUDRDLULLUUUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURDLLURUULDDRULDDRUULUUURDLDRULDDRRULDRULDRRULDDLURRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURUUULDLRDDRUULDDDRUULLDDRRURRDLLLLUURRRUULDRDLULLDRRDLULDDRULLUURDLDRULDDRULRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRULLLRRLLDRRULLDDRURUULDDRURRRDRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLULLLDURDLURRDLURRRRRDLRULLRRULLLLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULULDDRDLUURDDLURRRRURDLURRDUDLULDLURRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLUULDDRURRRULLRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRRUULDRRULDRULDRRRLLLURRLDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDLLURDRULLDLULLDRRULDRRRULDRULLRRDLULDRRLLLRRRULLDLURDLLURDRRULLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRULDLURDRLLRRULLDRUL


----------



## soup (Nov 25, 2013)

24 puzzle (5x5) in 20.048, 264 moves, *13.168tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




171220191813151107694163242211528142321

LRRRRULLDRDURDLULDRDDLUUURRDDDLUURDDLLUURRDDLLULLURDLURRDRLLDRULLDRULUURDDLUURDDDLURRRUULDDRULLDLRRUURDDURDLLURRUULDDRULLDRRULLLDDRURULLDLRLDRRULURRDLURRDLURULLDDRULLLDRURDLURRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLURRULLDRDLURRRULLDRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDLURRRDLLURRDLULLDRRULLDRUL


----------



## soup (Nov 26, 2013)

168 puzzle (13x13) in *9:38.840*, 7006 moves, 12.104tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




127148337816463379363814412870167918213152139137133604612273776835448516101471655871258810640224518891793591591606228651004114089919411211711915643215107123134131989083150138146136158101481133052972437241245712061041081547249143115801571111451141151163961103227428719130102149967311511650168645386291552612769619281166126762566129135109748412116175142118103201321535614710554341452395551113916214

LLLLLRUDRRUUULDDRULDDRULDLDRRULLUUULUURDLDRULDDRUDDDUUURDDLURDDUDLURDLDRULLLUUUUULDDDRUULDDRULDDDUUDDRURULLDRULDRURRLLDRULDDDUUDDRUUDLDRUULDDRURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLRURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLUUUUURRRDLULDRDLULLDDRRULLDDRRULLDDRURUDLDRUUUUUURRUULDLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLULDDRULDDDRUULDDRULDDUULDDRRULDDRULLLLLLDLURRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLRURRRUULLDLDRRULLDRULLDDRRURULDDLLURRULDRULLDRDLURULLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRUUUUUUULLLLDRRULDRULDRRLLDRRULLDDRRUULDDDRRUULLDRDRRRRDDULDRRRRRRLLLLRRULLDRRRRLLLRULDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULUUDUUUDLDRLDRULDDRUUUURRRURRRRUULRDLUDDDUULRULDDRULDDDRUULDRLLRUDRULLRULDDRUULLDDRLULDRRULLLLDRRRUULLLDDRRDDLLUURDDLUULDDDRUULLDDDDDRRUUULLLDRULRRRULLDDDDRRUUULLLLDDDRRRRUULLLLDDRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLRULLLRRULLDRULDDUDRULDDRULDDDRUURRRRRRULLDRLLLDRUUDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRUULLDDRULLDRDDDDLURLUUURDDDLUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURRRRRRULLLLRRRLLDRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRUUULDRRDLLUULDRLDRRDDDLLUUURRDDDLLUUUDRRRRRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRULLDRULLDRULUUURDDLURDDLUUDUUUUUURRRDLULDDDUURDLULDRDLURDDLUURDRDLDDLUURDDLURRRDDDDDDULLLUUUUUDRRRRDDDDDULLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRULDRULLDRULLLLDRRURLULLDLDRRRURDULLDRUDLRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLULLLLDRRRULLLDRRUULLDDRRUUUUUUURRRULDRDLULDRDLLRLDRUULDDRULDRLDRULDRLLRDURDLULDRULLDRRUUULDRULLDRRRRRRRRRRUULLDRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRLLLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRUULLDRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDLRRULLRRDLULDRULLDRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDDUDLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDLDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUULUURDDDRRRRRRRRRUDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLRUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUULDDDRURUUUUUURRUUULDLDDRRULLDRRLDDDUUUDRULDDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRURRDLDLUURRRRRLDRRRRLULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRUULLLDRRULLDDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRUUUUUUULULLDRURLDRULDRLDDRUUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRUULDDDRDUUDLDRUURRRULULDDUDULLDRRDDDLUUURRRRRRUULLDRULDRRULLDRULDRULRDLULDRULLLLDRRULLRRLRDRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDDDDLUUUUUDRRDDDDDDRLLLDUUUUUURRRDDDDDLLLUUUURRRDDDDDULLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLUURRRULLDRULDULDRUDUUUUUUURRRULDRDLULRDDLUUDRLURDLULDRDLULDRDLULDDRLLRRULDDULDRRULDDUDRURRRRRRLDDDDLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRLLDDDLLLLLLLUUDDRUURRRRRDRLLRRRLLULDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURULLLDRRULLDDRUUUUURRULLDRUULDLRRLLDRULLLDRRULLDRDLUUUDRRRRRRRULLLRRLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRLLLRRULLDRURDDDDLLRRLLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLURRDULLURDRDLLURRRRRRRRUDUUULLUUUDDUURDRLDLURDDLUURDDLUURRDDLURRDDDDLUUULRRDDDLUUUDLRRRRRULLDRULLDRRLULLDRRDDLLUUUUDRRRDDLURULLDRULLDRRRDDLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLLRUULDRULDDULDRUULDDRUUULLLLLDDLURRRRRUUULRRDDLUUDDDUURDDLULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRUULLDDRRRULLDRUULLDDRRDDLLUUURRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRUURRRRLUDRULDDRLURDLULDLRRLULDRRULLLRRLLLDRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRUULLDRLDRUULDRRDDDDDUDRLLLUUUUURRDDDDDLLUUUURRRRRRURLUDDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRURDDRDDDLLLUUUURRRRDDDDLLLLLRUUUUDRRRRRRRLLDDDLLLLLUULDDRUUUUUUURDDLRDLURDLUURDDLURDDLLURDDLUURDDLURDLRDLURDLURRDLLRRRLLURURDDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLRRRLLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLUUUUUUULULDDRULDDRRULLDDRULDRRURULLDDRRUULDDRULDDDUUDRRLLDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRURUULDRDLULDRULLDDRUUUUUUDLLULLLLUURDLDRURLDDRUULRLDRULDDDRUUDDDULDRUUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRDUURDDLURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRLRDRLLLLDRRRUUUUUUUURRDLULDRDLLRULDRDLULDDRULDDRULDLRRLDRULDDUULDRDRULLDLRRRRLRLLLDRRULLLLLLURRLLRDLURDLURRDLLURRDURDLURRDLDRULLLLLLLDRRURDLLURRRDLLURDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLUUUURRRRUUULURDLULDDRRULDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDRULDRULLDRUULLLDDRRRULLLLDRRUULLDDRDLUULDDDRUULDDDRULURRDULDLURDLURRDDDLUURDDLUUUUULUULLRRDLULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRULDDDRUULDDRURDDLURDLURRRRRRURRRRRULLDRRULDDRULDRULLLRRLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULULLLDLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRURULLLLDDRRRULLLLDDRRUUULDDLDRUULDRLRDLUURUUUUDRDDLURDDLURDDLUURDRLLRRRDLDLULURDDRULLURRDLLURDLURRLLLRRRDLLURRRDRLLURRDLURRRLDLURRRLDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLUUUULDLDRRULDDDRULDRUULDDRULLLURDDLURRDLLURRDLLLLURDLURRDLURRDLLUUURRRULDRDLULDRDLULDRLDRURRRRRULLDRLLRURLLRRLDRULLLDRRULLDRRUULDDRULDRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRURDLUUUUUUULDRDLDLUUDRULDDUDRULDDRULLDDRULDRRULDLRRLDDRUULDDRUUDRRRRLURUUULDLDRDRUULDDRULLDRRLDRURDLLURRRDLLULLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLRRULLDDRDLUUURDDDLUURRDDLLUUDRRURDLURRDLURRDLRRLURDLLURRDLURRDLLURRLUURLDRURDDLURDDLULUUUUUDLRRRRRDLULDRDLLRULDRDLULLDRRLRDLULDDRUULLLLLLUURDDLURDDLURRDLLRDLURDLURRDLURRDLURRRLLRDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLUDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDDLULLLLLRRRRRDRULLLRLLLLURRRLLLRRULLDDRUUUUURRDLULDRDDLUULDDRULDLDRRULLDDRRRLURRRURRULDUUDULDRDDLUULDDRLRULDRULLDRULLDRRULLLLDDULDRRRULLLLLLUUUURDLDRURLDDUURDLDRURDLLRRRLLDRURDLLRRLLDRRULLLLLUUURDLDDRUURDLDRURRDLLURRDLLLDRRRURUDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDDRRURULLLRRDDRLLLURRULLLDRDLURRULLDRLUDRDLURULRRRRRRRRRDRULDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLULULULLLLDRDRUULDDRULDDRURDLURRLRRLLRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRUULLRUULDRULDDRULDDDRULDRUULDDRURUULRRRDLULDRDLULDRRUDDDDULLUUURDRDDLLUULDURLLDRRULLLDDRRULDRURDLLRRULDLUUURDLDRULLDRRLDRURULLDRULLRRLLDRRULLLDDRURULLLDRRULLDDRUURULLDRRLLDRRULDRLLRULLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRURDLRULDRUURRRRRUUULDDRULDDDRUURDDULRDLURDRLURDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRUULLDDRLUDRDLUUUURDDDDLUURRDDLLUUDURRRDURRRRRRRUUULLDRRLDRULDDRULLDRRLLDRRULLLLLLLUUDLDDRURDLLLUUURDDDLUUDRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRDLRURDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLUULLLLUULDDRUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRURRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLUURRRRULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDUUDDLUUURDDLURDDLULLLLUURDDLURRDDLUDLULLUURDLDRULDDRURDLLLURDRRURRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLLDDRRUUURRDLLLURRDLLLURRDLLLRURDDLUURDDDLUURDDLULDRURRRRRRULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRRDLLUDRRLLRRULDLURRURRURDDLURDLLUULDDRURRRDLLLURRRRRDLDLLLUDRRRULLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUULDDRULUULDDDRUUURDLULDRDLULDDRULLUURDDLDRULLLURDLURRDLLRRLDRURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRULLDDRUUURRDLLLRRLLURRRDDLLUULDURDLLURRDDLUULDRULDULLDDRRUDRULDDRULULLDDRURRULLLDRRRLLDRRRLURRRRRRUULDLRRDLULLRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLLDLDRRRRULLURDLLUURDDLURDLLURRRRDLLLUURRRDRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRULLRRLLDRRLLLDRRURLDLLURRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDDRURRRULLLLDRRLDRULLLDLLURDLURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRLLRRRULLLDDRUDRULLLLLURDDLURRDLLURRDLURRDLURURDLUDRDLURULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRDRURRRRRULRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRULLDRRLLLLRRUDRULLLDRULDRRULLDDRURRRRRLLLLURRRRLDLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRURLDRULDRRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRLLDRRULDLULLLDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLRLURDLLLLLLLRRULLRRRLLDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRUDRULDRRULLLLLLRDLLUDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRDRLLURRDLLLLLURRRDRLLLURRRDLLURRDLULDLURRDLLRLLULLDRRULDRRRULLDRLURRDLULDRRULLLLDLURRRDLLURRDRLLLRRURDLLURDLLRURLDRURDLLLLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLDLURDRULDLURDRULLDRUL


----------



## soup (Nov 26, 2013)

31 puzzle (4x8) in 33.992, 361 moves, 10.620tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




64220252781223302452816111015219291714713192622183131

UUUUUUURDDLUURDDDLUURDDLUUDRDLRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRURDLLRRRLLLURRRDLLLUDRUUUUULDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDRLDRULUUUURDDLURDDLURDDLURDLURRRULDDRULLUULDDRLRURDLLURRRDLLURRULDRULLLDRRLDRULLDUUDDRULUDDUURDDLUURRRUULDRULDURDLDRULDDULDRRULLUUURDLDRULDDRULDDRULLDRULURDLRDLURRRUUULLDDRDRUUULLDDDDRRUDLLULRRRUULLLDDRRRULLRRULULDDURDLUURRDLDULDRULRRLULDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULDRULDLU


----------



## soup (Nov 26, 2013)

99 puzzle (20x5) in 5:53.315, 4396 moves, 12.442tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




719695632683339318562584241965453020809223436772962271261743650877382101417496455681138972285863998409914148351575441337378593128475494467789532132247629570865134788907958816691166957524260

DDDLLUURRDLLUDDUDRURDLURRDLLLLLLLUUUURDDDLURDLURDDLRUURDDLLRRRLLURDLURRDLURRRDLLLRRRLUDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRLLLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDRLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLUUUURDRDLULDDRUULDDDRUULDRULLDDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURDDLURRDLURRRDLLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLULRRRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURDLLRRURRDLLDRURRURUULLDRRLLRRDLULDRDLULDRULLDRULLLDDRRULLUUULDRULDDDRULUURDDLURDDLURDDLUURRRUURDDUULDURDLULDRDLULLDRRDLULLRDRLRDLURRRRURDLUULDLDRRULLDRRLLLLRRULLDRRULLRRRLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDDRRLURRRRRRRULDRULLLRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLRRLLLRRDRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLULLLLLLLUURDDLURRDLLURRRRDLLULRRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDUDLURRRDLLLLRRRUDLLDRRULLLLLLLLLLURRDLLRDLURRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDULLURRDDLULUULDDRULDDRUDURRRDLLLLURRRRDRLLURRLLDRURDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLRURRRRRULLDRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLRRLDULDDURRULLLDDRRUUURRRRRRRRRRDRRRULLLLLDRRRLLLRRRRULLLLRDRRUULLDDRLLLRRRULLLRRRULLLLDRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRLLLRRLUDRDLULLDRRULLLDDRRURRUUULDRDLULDDRUUDLLLLDDRRRRULRRRUURDDLURRDLLRRLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRLLRRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRLLLLRURRRDLLUULDDRULLLLLDRRUDLLURRDLLURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRULDLUDLLLLLLLLLUDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRLRDUDRLLURRRLLLRRRLLDRLURRDLULURRRDDLLURRDLLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURLLRDLURDLURRRRDLLLUURRDRDLLULRRRRRRRRLULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLRLDDRRULDURDLURRDLLLURRRLRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRDRULLLLLLLLLLLLURDDLURDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLURRDDLURRDLURURDDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRUULLLDRRRLLLLDRRULDRRRLLLRULLRRRLDRULLLRRLLDRRULLLDRDRULLRLLLLLRRUULDDDRUDUURDDLURRDLURRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRRRRRRRRLULDRULLDRUURLLLDDRRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRLULLLDRRRULLLLDRRDLRLLURRDLLURRDLLUULULDDDRUULDDRURDLLURURRRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRLULDRLLRRRDLLURDLLURRDLLUULLDRRULLDRRDLURDLLLURRDLLLRRRULLULLDRRRRULLLLLLRRLDRULLDLRRULDRRLLURRDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRUUDDLURRRRRRRLLLLRULLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULDULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRDDLUUUDDUURRDDDLLUUURDDDLRLUUURRRDLDDLLUURRRDDLLLUURRRRRRRRUDLURDLLURRLDDDRUULRDDLURULLLDLLURRDLURRDLLURDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLLLURRDLLRLURDLLLLLLLLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLLLURRRRRDLLURRDLLLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDDLLLLULRRDRLULDRRRRUURRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLUUDDLURRRRRDURDLLLURRRLLLLRDLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRULLDRRLLLDRRURULLDDRURULLRRLLDRRUDRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURLDRURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLULRLLLLLDRULDLLLURRRDLURRLLLRDLURRDLULRRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURDLRRRRLLLLURLRRRRRRRRRRRRLULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRRRULDRRRRLULLDRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLLLLRRRLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDLRRRLLULLDLLURDDULURDDLURRDLLURRDLURRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDDRRRRUULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDDRRRURDLURRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRRDRLDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUDURDLLLLURDLURRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRUDULLDRDLUURRRRRRLLLRDRULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRUDLLURDRDLLURRDLLUUDRRULLDRRULLDRULRDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRLLRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRURDLULLDRRRULLRRDLULDRRRULLDRRRURLLLDRRRULLLRDRRULLRRDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLDRRULLDRUDRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLRRRRLLLDRRRLLRRULLDRRULDRRULLRDRRULLDRRRULLLLLLDRRULLRRRLDULDRRULDRRULDRRUDRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRULRDRRULLLDLLRUDLURDRULLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLULRLLRRDLULDRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRURDULDRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRLLLLLLULDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRDLURDLLURDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLDLLLLLLLLLLURDRULDRRRLLRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRRRULLDRRRULDRLULDRRRULLDRRULLDRULLLLLLLLLLDLURRRDLURRRLDLLURRLDLLLURRRDLURRRDLLURRRDLURRRDLLLLURRRDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRDLURLDRULRRDLLLLLULLLRRDLULDRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRULLDLLULDRRRULLDURRDLULDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLDUDRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRLLRRULDRRULLRRDUDLULLLLLLLDRULDRRULDRRRULLLLLDRULDRDRUUDDLURRRULLLDRRRRLLLURDRRUDLURLLDRULDRRUDRULLLLLDRRRULLDLURDRULDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRLULDLULLLLDDURRRRRULLRRDLULLLLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRULLLLDRRULDRRLLURLDRRULLDRRRLULLRLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRLLRRULLDRULDLURRDLLRULDRRULLDRUL



195 puzzle (14x14) in *12:49.975*, 9337 moves, *12.126tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




143401362111410104122272813712443127123674725963417919413436195241201331401671559150745350931517091161031685711915913111510712819014736187441833310114413837908418529521881801471378611318626975146156145981871061891785664171555416612114215410911576917545110661261621931057615262118251583235160581708561481776071179173221171086816930174477718123386534511611135176813216423203949179575100191838017278161130141962151653119921811928189941469948125881391111531821291021638242184149112

DRRRDUUUUULULDDDRRULDDDRUULLDDDRRUULLDLDRRRULLDLDRDRRUULDLDRRUULDLDRRUDLURLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRUULLDRRDULLDRRULLDRRDLULDDRULLDDRRULDLDRRULLDDRRULLDRRLDDRUULDDDUUDDRUULDDRRLLDRUULDDRULDDRULLLUUUUULLLLLLLLLUUURDDLURDLDRUUDDDULURDLURDDDLUURDDLUUDDDUURDDLURDDDLUUURRRRRLLLLUDDDDLUURRRRRRRRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRUULLDDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRULLLDDRRRULLLDDRRUULLDLRRDDLLLUUDDLURRDLLUURRDDLURRDLURRDLURRDRLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRUULDDRUDULLDRRDLULDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRDLUULUDDDDDRUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUUUUULDDDRULDDDDURUUUUUUUURDLULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDLUURDDLUURUDDURDLUURRRDDDLDLUUUUDRRRRDRULLDRULLDDURDLLURRRRDDLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUULRRRRDLULDRDLULRDULDRDLUUDDLDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDUUDDDRUULDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDLDRRULLLUUUULUURDDDLUUDDURDLUURDDDLUURDDLUURDDLRDDUUDDLUURDDDLUURDDLUURRRUULDRDLULDDRUULDLDRRULLDRDDDLUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLUUDLRUULLDDRURLLDRRULLDDRULDRLLLUUUURDDRDDLLUUUDDDUURRDDLLUUURRRLRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUULDDRUUDDDUUDLDDRUUULLDDDRRUULLDDDRDRUUULDLDDRRULLDDRDRUUUULLDDDRRUULLDRRLDDRUULDDRULDDDRUULLDDRDRUULLDRRULDDUURDLLDRRUUUULLURRDLULDRDLULDDDRUULDDRUULDDDDRULDURDLURUUUUULLLLLLLLULLUUDRUULDDDDRURULUUDDRULULDDDRUUDDDRULDUUUULDDDDRUUUUDRRRRRRRUUULLDRRDLULDRDLULDRDDLUULDRDLULDURLLLDRRULLRDLURDRUULDLRRRLDRULLDRULLDRDDDLUUUUULDLDDDDRRUUULLDDDRRRUDLLDRUUUULUDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRUUULDDDDRUULLDDDDUUDRDURUULLDDDRRUULLDDDRUUUDLDDDRURLLRDURUULDLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRUULLDDRULLDRLURRDLULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRURLLLLRRRLLLDRRULLDRULUURDDDUDDDDDLUUUUULURRRRDDDDDDLLLUUUUUURRRDDDDDDLLLUUUUURRRRDDDDDLLLLUUUURRRRRDDDDLLLLLUUURRRRRLLLURDLULDRULLDRRRRRRRLDDDLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRLDDDUDLLLLLLLUURRRLDRRULLLDRRULLDRUULLDRRLLDRRURRDRRRRDLLLLLLLLUULDRRLLLDURRULLDDRURRRRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRLUULUULLLLLLUUURDDDLUURDDLURDDLURDDLURDDLURDLURRLRRDLULURRDDLUURDRLLLRRLDLURRDLUURDRDLURRDLLURRRLLRRDLURRDLLUUUUUURULDDRULDDRUULDDDDRUULDDDRUURDDLUDURDLUULUURRRLUUURRRRRLUULDDRULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRDDLUURDDUULURDDDDLUUUURRRULLDRRULRDDLULDRULLDRDDDLUUULURDULDRULLDDDDDRRUUUUULDLDDDDRRRUUDDLLDRUUUULDDDDDDRULDURDLURUUUUURRDDDDDDDDULLUUUUURRDDDDDLLUUDUUURRDDLUURDDLUULDDRRRRDDLLLLUUUURRRRRDDDDLLLLLUUURRRRRRDDDLLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLUURUUUDDDUDLLLLULDURDLDDRUUUUUUURRRRRRRRUULDRDLULLLLLLLLLLLDRRLLDRRUULDDRRUULLDDRRURLLDRRUULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDUUDDRULDRUULDDDRUULDDRURRRRRRRRRLLUUUULDLDRRDDLUUDRDLUULDRDLLRULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRRULLDRLLRURLLDRRULDDDDDLRLUUUURDDDDLUUURRDDDLLUULDDRUURRRRULDDRULDRULLDRLULLLDRRRRULLDRULLUUUUUUUUULRLDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDDRUULDLDRRULUDDDRUULDDDRULLDDRRURRDDLULLDRRLURDLLURRDLLRLURDLULDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRUUDDRUULLLDDRRRUULULLDDDRRDLLUUURDDDDLUUDDRULUUURDRDDLDLUUDDRULUUUDRULDDRRURLLDRRLURDLURRDLLUUUULDRRRRRRRRRUDRULLDRRDLULLDRRDLULDRUULLDRULLLDDRRRULLLDRRULULLDDRRULLLDRRUUDUUUURRRRRRDLLULDRRDLLULLDRRULLLDRRRULDLLURRDLRULLDRRLLURDRULLDULDRRULLLRDRDLUULDDDRUULURRDLLUULUUURLLDDRUULDLRRLLRRULLDRRRUULLDDRRULLDRURLLRULDRRULDDDUUUDRLDRUUDDDUULUDRULLDDRDUUDRULDDRRULLDDRUUDDRUULDDDUUDDRULULDDRRUULDDRUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRUUULLDRRDLULDRDLULLLRDRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRUULDUUUULDRULDDRULLDDRRULLDRRLDRURRUDDDDDDDDLLULUUUUDDDDRUUUUURRRRDDDDDDLLLLLRUUUUULLLDURRRRRRRDDLDDDRLURDLLLLUUUULLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLULLUURRDLLRRDLLUURRDDLLURRRRDLLURUDRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLRRUUUUURRRRRDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLRRRRLUUUULURRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRDDDDDRLLLLLLLLLUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUULDDDRULLDRRRULULLDLDDRURDLUULLDDRUDLURDLUURDLUUUUUDDDRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLDRUULLDDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRUULLDDRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRDLURDDLURDDDLUDRULURURRRRRRRUUULDDRUULUUURRDLULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDDRUULLDDRDURLDRUUUUULLLLLLLLURDLURDURDLLURDRDLURRDLLULRRRDLURRDLURRDLURDLDRUURDLDDRUURDLDRURDLULLLLRRRRRRDDDLUULLLLLLUURRDDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRDRDLLLLURRRRRRRDDDLLLUULLLURRRRRRDDDDULLLUULLURRRRRRDDDLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLUDLURRRRUDLRULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRULLLLULLRRULLDRRLUDRRLLRDLULDDRUUUURRRRRRUDRLUUUULDDRULLDDRRULDRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRLDURLRDLURDLURRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRLURULDDRDLUUUURDDDDLRDLUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDLDUDUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRUULULLRUDRDLUURDDLURDDLURDRULULLLDRRRRLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRUULLLDRRRDLURULLLRRRRLDRULLLLRRRRULLLDDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRURLDRRULLLLLDRRRRDLDLLLURURRDLDLUULDDRLUDRRDDDLLLUUURRULDRUDDDDLLUUURRRDDDLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRUUUULDDRULDLDRDRRULLLDDRUUUDRULDLRRULDLDDRRUUULDRULDDRUULDDRULRDLDRULDDRURDLULLLLLLDLURRRDLLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLUUULUURLLRRRRRRUULDRDLULDRDLULDDDUDRUULRUDRRRDDDDDDDUUULLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLRUUULDDDRUULDDRUULLLLLLLULDDRUUDURDDDLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLUURRDDLLLURRDLUUUUURRRRLLLLLLLLRUUURDLDRURRLLRDLDRUDDRUULLDRRDUUDRULDDRUULDDRULDDRULLDDRRULLDDRUULDDRRULDLDRRULUUUURRRRRRRRUULLDDRRULLLRRLLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRUULLDDULDRRULLLDRRRLLLRUDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRUULRRDLULDRULLDDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRDLDLUUUDRRULLURDDDDDLUUUURDDDLUDRDLUUURRRRRRRRUULDRDLULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLULLDRRULULDDURLLLDRRULLDRRDDDDLLUUUURDDDDDLUUUURRRDDDDLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLUURRRRDLDLLRRURLLLLURRRDLLLRRULLDRRRRDDULLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULDDDRUULLDDDRRULDRUULDLDRRULLDRDRUULLLLLLRDLLRRDLLRRLLURDLRRLLRRRLLUUUUURRDDRRRLDDLUULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRUUULRLURRRRRRRULULDRDLULLDRRDLULLDRDLURRDLULLDRRDLUULDDRULLRRDLULDRRRULLLDDRUDLURRUULRDDDDLLUUUUUULLLLLDRURDLDDRUURDDLURRDLLUURRDDLURRRLDLLURRRRDDDDLLLRUUURRRDDDLLLUULLDURDLLURRDLUUUURRRRRDDDRDDLLLLULUUURRRRRRRRUULDRDLULDRDLULLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRLLLRRRULLLLDRRRDLULLDRRULLDRRRRRRDDLLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLLRUUURUULRLLLUDDDRDDLLLLLUDDURDLUURDRLLRRDLLURDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLUUUULLUUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRULLDDRUDDRUULDDRURDLURRDLLLURULURRRRRRRRRRRUULLRRULDRDLDULDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLLLDRRRULULLLDRRRLLDRRULULLLDDRRUULLDDRRRLLLDRULDDRURRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRLLDRRULRLLLUUUURDDLURDDDLUURDDLURDDLUURRLDLDURDLURLDRUURDLRULLDDRULDUURDLDRUURDLURRLLDDRUUDLLUUUUURDDLUUDDDURDDLUUURDRDLLURDDLURDDLURDLURRDLURRLRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURLRULDDRUDLURULDDRUUUUURDLULDDRULDDRULDDRULLDLDRRRURRRRRDRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUDLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULURRRRDUUUUULDDDRUULDDRUUDDDDRULUULDDDRUURDLDRULLLLLDDRDRRRRLLLLURRRRURRRRDRLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRULLLLLDDRRRURDLRULDRURRULLLLDRRRLLLRRRLLLRRUDRULLLRRLLDRRULLDRULLLLDDRRURLDRULUURRRRRRLLRRULLDDRRUULDDDUUDDRULLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRUULLLLLUUULLDDRRULLDDRRULLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRULLLDDRRRULLLLDRRURLUDDULLDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLUUURRRRRRRRUUULLDRRDLULDRDLULDRULULDLDRULDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULRDDLULDDRULDRDLUUUUUURDDLURDDLURDDLURDDLURDDDLUUDDRUULUDRLRDLURRRRRRRUUULDDRULDRLLRRLDRURLLLLLLLLDRRURDLLLURLRRLLRDLURRDLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRLLUURRRRRULDRDLULLDRRDLULLDRRULLDRRLLURRRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLURRDLLURRRUULLDRRDLULLRRLLDRRULLDLDRRULRUULUDLLLLRRLLDLUULDDRULDDRUURDDLDUURDRDLLURULDDRURDLURRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRLLRRDLLURULDRULLDDRULLLLLUURDDLUDRURRDLLLURRRDLLURRDDURLURDLDRULLLLDRRUDRURRDLLLURRRULLLDRRULLDDRUURRRRRRULDLDRUDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLRRRLDRULLLLLLDLDRRRRRRUURRRRRRRUUULDRDLULLDRRDLULDDRULRDLURRDLLULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRLLLLDRUDLLRURRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRLLRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDDRURRRRRRUUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUUDRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRLUDLRDLLLURDRLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLURRDRLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLURRRLLLRDLLURDRURRRRRDLLLLLLURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLULLRRRULLLLULDDRULDDRURDLURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRURDDDLRULULLLRDRURRRDLLLLLURLURRRUULDRDLULDRLDRULDRULLDDRULLLUUURDLDRURDLDRURRDLLLDRLRULLRDRRRULRDLURRRRRRRRRUUULLDLDRRRULLLLDDRRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLDDUUDDRRRRRURULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDDRRURULLLDRRULLDRULLDDRUULDRRRRUULULDDRRUULDLRRULDDURDLUURDDLULURRDDDLURDLLLLURRDLURDLURRLLDRURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRLLDRURRDDLRUURDLLLLURDLLURRDLLURRDLLURRRRRRDUDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLRULRRLLLDLDRRURRRRDLLLLLLURRRRULLLDRULLDDRURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRULLLLDDRRULLLLLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLLDRRULLLLLUURDLDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLDRUDRUULDRRRRUULDRRRULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLRRLDRRDLLURDLRULLLRRRLLDRRRLLRULDRULLLLDRDRULDLURRRRULLLLRRLDRULLDRULLDRDLUURDDLUUDRRRRRRRRRRULULDDRRLURDLLURRRDLULULDDRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRULLDRRULLRDLDRUUDLLLLDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLRRULDLURRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDDRURDLURRRLDLURLDLURRRLLLLRRRRULLLLRDLDRUULDDRUULDRULLDDRURUDULDRULLDRRULLLRRDLULLDRRRULLLDRRLRDLURDLUDLURDLURRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLRRLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLRLLLLDRDRRRURRRRRLLURRDRRRULLRRDLULLDRRULLDRULLLRRLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLDRULLLDDRURRRLULLLDDRRRULLRRDLLURRRULLLDRLLDRRRULLURDRRULLRRRLLLDRRRULLDRUDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRULLLLLLLLLLDRRLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRULDLLLULLLDRRULDRRRLLRULDRRULLLLLLLLRRLLDRRULDRRULLRRRLLRRRLLLDRRRULLRRRLLDRULLDRRULDRRULDRRRURLRLDULLRRDRULLLDRRRULRDRULLLLDRRURLDRULLDLLLLLLLURDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLRRRDLLULDRURRDLULDRULDRRULLLLLRRDULRDRULLRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRLLULDRRULDRUDRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDLLLLUDLURDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRLRRULRDLULDRRRULLDRRULLLDUDRLLRRULLDRUDRULDRRULLDRRULLDLULDRRRULLDRRULLDRULL



35 puzzle (6x6) in *36.167*, 469 moves, *12.968tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




1721152313221151986428257142920232123534332718261631913102430

DDDRLLLURRDLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURUURDDLURDDLUULUDDDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRULLDRRULLDRRULULDLDDRURRRUULDLRDURDLULLRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRRULURRDLURRRDLLURURDDLUUUULLDRRDLUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDLUURDDLULDRURRULLDDRULURRRUULDDRLDRUULDDRULDLURDLUDLURDLLUURDDLURDLURRRRRDLLLLURRUULDRLLRRDLULDRULLDRDLURRRRRULULLDRRDLULLDRRULLDRULLDRDLUURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRULLDRULLDDRURULLDRULLDRDULDRURRULDRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRDLURRULLDRDLUURRRRRDLLLURRRLDLLLLURDRULDRRULDULDLURRDLULDRRULDLU


----------



## soup (Nov 27, 2013)

120 puzzle (11x11) in *5:34.674*, 4244 moves, *12.681tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




799731911661007267101187663445235575342581451084743134941158651682622205735384193392950543090946510112461584823218011428181112740361169612089618591421107895841492336479626910910432567787708824106811311759895916745321021121078267160311583105119179737103

UDURUUURDDDLUURDDDDUUUDRDLLURDDLURDLURRDLLURRRDLLRURRDLULLLURDDLURDLURRDLUUUUUULLUUULDUDDURULDDDDUUUDDDRUUURRRULULLDDRULDRRULLLDRRDDDDLUUUULDDDDDDUUUUUDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUURDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDLUUURRDDDLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUURDRRRRRRUULLDDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRLLLLDRRLLURRRULLLDDRRULLLLLDRLUUDDRULURRDLLURRRDLLDRUUDDRUUUUUUDRRDDUUUUUUULDLDDDRDUUULDDRRUULDDDRUULDDDUUDDDUUUUDDDRUULDRRLUDDDLUURDDLURDDDLUURDDLUURDDLURRDLURRDLLRRRLLURRRDLLURRDLLLLLLLDLRULDRRRRRRRRRLLRUUUUUUUURUULDLDRRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULLRDRDLULRDDLURULDRDLULDDRULDRULLLDRRULUDDDUULLDDRRURUUURUURDDLURDDDLUURDRDLLUURDDLRDLURDLURRRLLRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURDLULLDDRUURDULDDLUURRLLDRURDLURRULLDRULLDDRUUUDUUUURRRUDULDDRULLDDRRULLDDRRUULDDDRULDRULDDRULURDLDRLUDRULDRULLLDRRULLLDDRRUUUUUULUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRRULLDRDUURDLUULDDDDUUUDDDDUUUDRUULDDDRULDDRUULDLLDDRRRUUUUURRUUULLDRRDLULDRDLULDDDRUULLDDRDRULLDRDUUUDDRRUULLRRDLULDDDRUULDDRUULDDRULLLDLDRRRUUULLURURUULULLDRULDDDDUUUUDLDDRRUULDDDRUUULDDDDRRLLDRUUULRRDDLULDDRRULLDRRULDURDLDRUULLDDDRRRULUDDUURDULDRDLUUULDDDDUULLDRRRRULRDLURLURRRRRULUDRLRDLULDRULLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRDLLURDDLURDDUULURDDLURRLRRRRRRRUUUUUUULDDRULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUUUDRDDLURURDDLLULLLURDLLDUURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLDDURULUULLLLLUULDDDRUULDDDUDRUUUUDRRRRULDDURDLULDRULLDRULLDRULLLURRDLLRLDDDRRUUUULDDDDDRRUULDRLRDLUURDDLUUURRRLLDRDDLLUURRRRRRRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULULLDDRRUULDLLLDRRRULLLDRURRDDDLLLUUURUUURRRRRUULDLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRULRLDRULLDRUULLDLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDDDRRULRRRLDLUURDDDLUUULDDDRUULDDDRUURRDDDDRULRDLURDLLLUUUDDRUDLURRRRDDLLLLLRUDULLDRURUULDRDLLUUDDRULDRDLURRLURDLLURRDLURRDLUURRDDLURRRDLLULRURDDLURRLLDRUUUULDDRULDDRULRLLUURDDLURRDLLURRDLLUUUUULDDRUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRDUURRDLLURRDUDLLUURRRDRULDRULLDRURDLDDDDLUUUURRDDDDDULLUUUULURRRRDDDDDLLLUUUURRRRDDDDLLLLUUUUDRRRRRDDDLLLLLUULDDRURRUUULLDRRDLRULLDRRULDRDLUULDDRULLLDRRULLLRRLLDRRULDDUDUULDDRUUUUUDURRDLLLURDLUUULDDRULDDDDUUUDDRRDLLURDLRUUULULDDDDRRRULDURDLLDDUUUUDRDDDUUUUUDDDDDUUULDDDUUUUDDDDRUUUUUDDDDDDUUUUULDDDDRUUULDDDUDRUULDDRLULDRRURRRRRURRULLDDRULRLRLULDRDULDRUUUUULLLLLDRRULDRURDLDRURDDULDRULDDRUUDDDULURRLDDURLLRLUURDDLURRRDLLDRULUUULLDLLLLUURDRDLLRDLUUURDDDLURDDLURDDLURDLURRDLLURDLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLLURRLLRDLURRRRRRURRDLULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLLDRDRRULLLLDRRRURUUUURDDLUUDDDDUURDLUURDDLURDDLUURDDLRDLULDUULLLDLDRRRRLRLRRULLDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULDLULLLDRRRRULLDRURLLLLDRRUULLDDRRDLLUUURDRDDLLUURRDRLLLRRDLLUURRRUUUUDRDLUURRDDLUDDLUURDDLURDDLDUUDRDLUURDDLURRLDURDLURDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDUDLLURRRDLLRURRRDLLULLURDLDRURRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRUUURURDDULULDRRULLLLDRRRULLLRRDRRLDLLRLURULLDRRDDULDUUUDDRDLDUUULDDDRUUULDDDDRURLUULLDLDRDRURLLDRRUULLLLDRRULLRRDLUULDLDDRRURRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRRLLLRRULLDRULLLDDRURDLLURLDRUURRRRRUULDRRRLULLLDRRRLULLLDRRRULLLLDDRULDLDRDRUULRDDLURULLLLDDRRRRUUUDDRULRULDRDLULLDRRUULDLDRRULLLDDRLLUDRUULDDRUDRULLURDLURRLLRRDLURUDRLRRDLLURRDLURRLDRLLRRLURDLURURDDLULDLURRLDLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRDLLURDRURRRDLLLLURDLURRRRUULDDDUUDRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDDRULLURDDLURDLLLUULRDLURDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLDRRULRRRRUULLDRDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRURULLLDDRLDUUUDDRDLUUURDDDLUURRDDLDLUUDRLDRULURRRUULDDRLRLUDURDLULDRULLDRRLLLDRUDLURRULLDDRRULDURDLURRRRRURRRUURDLLRULDDRULDDRRUDLURULLDRUUDLLDDRULLLLLLDRURDLURRDLLURRUDDURDLURLDRULURDDLULLLLURRRDLLURRDLDRURRRDLLLLURRRULLDRRRULLLRDRULRDLULDRULLDRULDDUULDDRURRRRRRRULLDRRUULDDDRUUDDLURULDRULLLLDRDRRURULLLLRRRDDLLURRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDDRRRURULLDRULLDRUULDRULLDDRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLURRLLRDRUULRDDLURULLDDURDLUURRRRRLDURDUDLURRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLUURRRRDDLLLURRRDLLUULDDRULLLLLRDRRULDRURDLULLLLDLURDLURRRLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLRRLDRUULLRRLDRULLLDRRULLDDRURRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRURLLLLRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDDRRLLURRULDLURDLURRRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDLUDRDLUURRRRRRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLLULDRRULLRRDLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDURDLLURRDLURRRDLLRRULDLLULLLDLURRDLURRLRDLURRRDLLRLURRDLLLLLLRRRULLLLDRRLRRULLDRRULLDRRRLLRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLLLLDRRRLULDRRULDRULDRRLLURDRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLLDRURLLDURDRULL


----------



## soup (Nov 28, 2013)

9x9puzzle (80puzzle) average of 5/average of 12 pbs

Times (avg12): 2:51.808, 3:04.776, 2:56.927, 3:06.362, (3:19.546), 2:53.258, 2:57.710, 2:59.118, 2:55.402, 2:59.870, (2:43.021), 2:44.173 = *2:56.940*

Times (avg5): 2:59.118, 2:55.402, (2:59.870), (2:43.021), 2:44.173 = *2:52.898*


----------



## already1329 (Nov 28, 2013)

15 puzzle 8.915 average of 12

9.383, 8.039, 8.863, 7.839, 8.510, 9.983, 8.223, 9.639, 10.111, 8.559, (7.703), (11.559) = 8.915


----------



## soup (Nov 28, 2013)

*15puzzle session:* 9.663, 12.272, 10.575, 8.208, 11.128, 11.232, 10.968, 11.336, 14.488, 11.239, 13.671, 7.160, 6.895, 6.960, 13.896, 9.928, 11.592, 16.272, 10.424, 11.255, 10.792, 8.504, 7.088, 8.632, 15.112, 8.248, 9.904, 10.160, 9.984, 11.856, 10.328, 12.064, 7.640, 12.272, 9.304, 12.736, 10.288, 14.160, 11.896, 12.696, 10.520, 10.008, 10.120, 8.384, 11.248, 8.832, 14.472, 13.208, 10.592, 10.120, 11.736, 9.592, 8.816, 13.528, 11.128, 10.712, 9.936, 10.032, 11.576, 14.167, 12.680, 10.288, 13.120, 8.768, 11.184, 11.280, 14.072, 13.664, 12.144, 7.208, 8.696, 13.688, 9.744, 9.776, 7.600, 9.448, 12.608, 10.160, 12.144, 8.312, 12.688, 12.832, 9.808, (6.624), 7.232, 11.144, 15.968, 9.272, 7.560, 8.944, 10.848, 8.664, 12.112, (16.856), 10.855, 13.920, 10.120, 10.656, 7.664, 9.856 = *10.799* avg100

10.120, 8.384, 11.248, 8.832, 14.472, 13.208, 10.592, 10.120, 11.736, 9.592, 8.816, 13.528, 11.128, 10.712, 9.936, 10.032, 11.576, 14.167, 12.680, 10.288, 13.120, 8.768, 11.184, 11.280, 14.072, 13.664, 12.144, 7.208, 8.696, 13.688, 9.744, 9.776, 7.600, 9.448, 12.608, 10.160, 12.144, 8.312, 12.688, 12.832, 9.808, (6.624), 7.232, 11.144, (15.968), 9.272, 7.560, 8.944, 10.848, 8.664 = *10.704* avg50

8.504, (7.088), 8.632, (15.112), 8.248, 9.904, 10.160, 9.984, 11.856, 10.328, 12.064, 7.640 = *9.732* avg12

7.160, (6.895), 6.960, (13.896), 9.928 = *8.016* avg5


----------



## qqwref (Nov 28, 2013)

15 puzzle TPS PB

15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.150, 86 moves, *16.699tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




111141089347213515126

LLDDRUULDDRULLDRUURDLULDDRURRUULDDRULLURRDLLLDRULURRDLURRDLLLURRDLULDDRULDRRULLURRDLLU



EDIT: omfg

15 puzzle (4x4) in 3.946, 70 moves, *17.739tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




121410134311712891565

LLDRDRULLDDRUURDLULDDRUUURDLDRURDLUULLDRURDLURRDLLLDRRULLURRDLLURRDLUL


----------



## soup (Nov 28, 2013)

63 puzzle (8x8) in *1:46.520*, 1416 moves, 13.293tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




153822635446028454627563247621236581237202431491196157332321178293051532613523540596144155421025434193418543948163750

LLRDDRRRRLDRULULDRRLDRULDRUURDLRDLURDLLLRLURRDLLURURDRLLRRRLLDLURRRDLLLUUUULLLUURDLDRRULLDDRRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURDLDRUULUULRUDULLDRRUULLDDRRLLULDRRULLDRDLUURDRDDLDULURDDLUUURDDLURDDDLUURDDLURRDLURRUURDLULDRDLULDRULLDRDLURRRRUURDDLUUUULDRUULDDRDUULDDRRULLDDRUUDRURLLDRDUDLURDDLURRDLLLURDLLLURDLURRDRLLURRRRRDLLLLLUUUUUULDRLDDRUDDUULDDRULURDDLURDDDLUURDRLLRDLURDLURRDLURRRRRUULLDRUULDDRULDDRULLDRRULLLDRRULULDLLDRRRRULLLDLDRRULULDRULLDRDLUURUUURLLDURRDLULDRDLURDDLURDLRDLURDDLURRRRRRLURDLURRDLLUULLULRRRRUULLDRRDLULDDRULDDRULLDDRUDRURDLULLLLDUUUUURDRDLDDLUUURDDDDUUUDDDLUUURDDDLUUDDUURDRDLLURRRDLLLURRRLLRRRLLLRRDLLUURDDURRDLLLURRRRRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLLLDRDRRULLLRRRDLLULDRRRUULLDLDRRLLRRULLRRUULLDDDRDLUUURDRDDLLUURRDDDLRULLUUURRDDDLRURDLLLURRRRRRLLRRRLLURRDLURULDRULLDDUDRULLDLURRRLDLLUULDRRLLDRURDLURRRULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRLDRUULDUURDDLULDDRURRRULLDRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRDLURRULLDRDLUURRUULLDDDRRUURDDLURDLURRDLURRDLURRRLDLURRDLURUULLDRRDLURLLDDRULLLDULDRURDLURRULDRDLURLLLUULDDRULDDRURDLURRRURULDDRULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLDULDRDLURDLUUDDRULDUURDDLURRRRRRRULULLDRRLDRULLLLLRDRULDLLRRLLURRDLURRRLDLLURDRURDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLRLLLRRRLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLDLRRULLLDRRLDRULLDRURRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRLRRULLDDURDLUURRDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLRDLLLLRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLLLLRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLLUDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLULDRRRULLDRRULDLULDRRULL



143 puzzle (12x12) in 7:43.277, 6298 moves, *13.594tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




118971089583141296711520503896401307054449413837136111911689571174836551047212161821072682499139798862779375681224930512371021113739761011261034133353431374278113862110565269106439124341863129014311032511148414022135593512742913392109131245171321417458282316658011198469181100662585271560311061254713412819877156142112120

DURDLLLLLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLUUUUUUUUURDRDLLRDDLUURDDDLUURDRDLLURDDLDUUURDRRUULDDRRULLDRRLULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLDRRDLLUDRDDULURDDLUUURDDLUURDDDDLUUURDLRDDLUURRDDLLURRRRRDLLLLLRURRRRRRDLLLLLLLRRLLURRDLURRRRRDRLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLDLLLLLUURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLUUUURDLLDRRULLDRRLLRDRRLLLDRRLURULLDDRUUDDRUULUUULLRRULLDDRRULDDDRUULDDRRULLDDRUURDLULLDRRULDDUURDLDRULLDDRRURRRRRDLLLLLLLUUUURRUUUURDLDRRULLDDRRUULDDDDRUUULDDDRRULLDDRURUULULDDDRRUULDLDRDRURULLDDDRUUURDLULLDRRDLULLDDRRULLLDLRRRRLLLLDRRRRUULUUURRRRULLLDRRLLLRRUDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRUULLDLDRRDLLLURRRDDLLLUURRRRRDDLDLLLLUUUURDRLLRULDRRRRLLRULLDRDDDDDURULLLUUURDDDDDLUUUUURRDDDDDLLUUUURRDDDDLLUUURRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRRDDDLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLUURRRRRLDDLLLLUURUURRRUUULDDUURDDDLUURDRDLDLUURDDDLUURDDLUUUUUUUULDRRULLDDDRURUURDDLURDDLULDRRDDLLUUULDDDDRUUUDDDDUUUUUDDDDDUUUULDDDDRUUUDDDUUULDDDRUUURRRRRRRUUULDLDRRLLDRRUULDDRLULRLDRRULDRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLDLLRDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUURLUURRRUULDRDLLULDRRLUDRULDRDLULDRDLURDDLURURDDDDDDDULDRLLUUUUURRDDDDDLLUUUURRRRDDDDDULLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLLRURRRRRRDLLLLLUDLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUDUUDRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRRRUULUUUULLRRRLLLDRRULLDLRRRULLLLDRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDLDRRULDDRRULLDDRURULDRDDLUULDDRULDDRUUUUURRRRRRRRUULLDRRULLLLDRRRULULLLDLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLUUDDDUUDULDLDRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRUULLDDRDDLUUUURDDRDLLUUDDRDLUUURDDDDDULUUURDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDLUUURUDDDDDLUUURDRDDLLUURRDRDLLLUUDDRRRULDLLUURRRRRRDLUUUUUUUULDLDDRDRUULDLRRRLLDDURUURRDDLLURDRDLUULDDRULDDRULDDRUUDRDLURDURDDLURRDLLURRDLLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLUUUUUULLLLLULUULDDDRRLULDDRDRUUURRUULLRDRULLLDRRULLDRDLUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDDDRUUUUDDDDDUUUUULDLDDDDRRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUURRDDDLLDURDLUUUURDRDRRLLDDLLUURRRLDRRUULDDULLDRRULLDRUUUUDDDDDLLLRURLUUUUDDDDRULUUUUUULLDRRULDDUUDDRRUULLDDRURULDRDLULDDDRUULDDRULDDRURRRRUULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRUULLLDLDRRDLULDDDRUURRRRURLULDLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRUURRRLRDDRRLRRRRUULLDLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULULLLDDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRDDDDLLLLUUUURRRRDDDDDULRLLLLUUUURRRRRRDDDDRRRLLLLLLLLLUUUULULUURDDDLUURDDLDUUUDDDUURRDDLDUUDLURRDLLURRDLULURRDLULRRRRRRURRDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLUUULLDDRRULLDRRULLDRRLLURDDUULDRDLURDLUDRULUDDRLUURDDLURRRRUUUULLDDRRULLDDRRULRRDDLURRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLLLURRRDLLLUUUURRRLLLLLLUUDDRUULLDDRRULULDDDRRULLDDDRRUULLDDRDRUURDDLRUUDDULDRURLURDDLURRDLURULLLDRRLDRULLLLLLURRDLUURDDLLURRDLLURRRDLDLUURRRRDLLURRRDLLULURRRDRLLLRRDLURRDLLLDRRRUUULUULLDLRRRDLULDRDLULDDRULDDRULLLLUURDDURDLLRRRLLURRRDLLDRUURRDLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRLDLURRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLUURRLUURDDLURDDLURDLDRUUUUULDDDRULLDRRULUDDRUULDDRULLDDRUULDRDRRULULLDLDDRUURRRLUDDRULDRULLLLDLDRRRRURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRUUUUUUDRUDLULLDRRRULLLLDRRLURLLRRULRRRDDLULULDLDRRURLDLURRDLULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRURRDDDLLUUURRDDDLDULUUUULDDDDDRUULUDDDDUUURRULULRDDURDLULLDDDDRDURUUULLDDDDRRUUULLLDDRRRLLDRRUULLLDDRRRRLURLURURDDULURDDUULDDRURLDURRDLLURRDLLRRRRLLUDLURRDLURLLLLLLLUUURDDUDLURDDDUURDDLLUURDDLURRDLLUURRDRDLLURRDLURRUULRRDLULDRDLUUURRRRRDLULDRDLULDRULLLDRRULLDRRULRLLLLLURRDLUDLURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRULULDLRDRRDDDDLLUUUURRRDDDDLLLUURRRDDLLLULLLDLURRDLRLURRDLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUUUDRULDDDRUULDDRULRRRRURLLUUURDLLULRRDLULDRDLULLDDRRULDDDRURLDLURURDDLULLLURDDLURDLUURDRDLUURRRRRRRRUULLDDDRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRUULLUULDRUULDLDRDRUULLDDRRULDDRUUUURURDDDLUURDRDDLLUURDDDLUURDDLDUURDDLURDLUDLULDRRRRULLLLLRRRRULLLDLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULULLLLDLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRUULLDDDDUURDLUUUURDDRDLLRDLUURDDURDLLUURURRDDLLURRDLLURRDLUUUUULDURRDDLDLURULDDDRUUUULDDRULDDDDUUULDDRRUULLDDDRRULURRRDLLLURDUUDLDURDLURRRDDLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRLLRRDLLLLURRRLLRDLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRRDLLLLUUUUUULDLDDRDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUUDRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLUUUURULLDRRULDDDUUURDRDLDLUURDDLLURRDDLULURDDLURDRLLRDLURDLURDLUDRURDLLULRRRRRUUUUULLDRRDLULLRRDLURDLULDRDLULDDRULLDDRRULDDUDRULLUUURDLDRULDDRULDDRULLLLLURRRDLLURRRDLDDURLDURULLLLURRRDLLDRRUUUURRRRDUUULDRDLULDDRUULLDDUDRRUULLDDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDDRULDDUUUDDDRULDDRULLDRUUUUURDULDLRRDLULDRDLURDDLURDDLUURRRRRRRRLDRURDLURRDLURRDLLURDLURULLDDRRULRLDRLURDLUULLDDRULDLURDLULURRRRRUULDDRDUULDDRULLLLLLDDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLUUULDRULRDLDRUULDDDRUURUDDDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLRRLLUDRRLRULLDRRLUDDLUURDDLUURRRRRRRUULDLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLDDRULLLRRDRULLLDRRULLLDRRUULDDULDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRULLLRDLURDLURRDLLURRRULDRRULLLDRRUULDDULLDRRULLDRLDURRRLLDLURRRRRRURRULLDRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRUULLDDRDLUURDRRRUDRRRRRRRULLDRRUULDDRULLLLLDLLURRRLDLUURRDDLURRRLLRLUUULDDDRUULDDDRUUDDLURURDDLURRDLLURRRRDLLRRULDLLURLLLLLLDRLURRDLLULUDDUULDDRURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLUURRRRRDLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLRRRDULLRDLLURRRRLRUUUDRULDRDLULDDRLURLDRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRULLLURDLURDULDLDRRULLLUURDDLURDDLUURDDLURRDLURRRURRDRRULLLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULDLULLDRRRULLLDRRLLRRRULLLDRDLUURDLUDRDLURRRRRRRUUULDDDDRUUURDULDDDLURUURDDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRDLLULLLLLLLLUULDDRULDDRURDLURRRDLLLLURRRRDRLLLLURRURRRDLDLLURRRRLDLLLLURRDLURRRRDLLLUURRRDRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLULRULDUDRURDLDRUULDRULLDDRURRRRRUULLDLDRRRULLLDRRULLLRRRULLLDDRRRLULLLLLDLDRRRRRURRRUULDDRULDRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRDRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRRLULRDULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRURDLURRRUULLLDDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDLRDLUURRRLDRRRULURDDUULDDRURDLUURRDDLURLRDLLURRRDLLRLRULLDRRULDLURRRDLLLLURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRULLLLRRRLDRULLLDRRUDLDRURRULLLDRRRLLLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDDRULLLLLDRRUDLURDLLURDLUDLURDLURRRRDLLUDLURRRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRLLRRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRLLLRRRLLLDRRRURLLLLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLURDLUDRULURDDLUURRRRRRRDLLLUDRLLURDRULDRRLRULDRRRULLDRRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRLULDRRRULLDDRRUULRDDLLURRRULLDRRULLLLLLRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRLRDLLLLLLLLULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRDRRUUDDLLURRRULLDRLRLULDRRULLDURDLULLDRRRULLDRULDRRULDLURDLLURRDLULDLLLLURDRRLLURDRULDRRUDRULLDRRULLRDLLLLUDRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLLLDRULDRRULDRRULLDLUDRRULDLURDRULLDRULDRRULDLU


----------



## soup (Nov 28, 2013)

99 puzzle (10x10) in *3:48.567*, 2845 moves, 12.447tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




226569449311719576477392673352139311879954144270551594345720194163255772346866185937494810162181263822476143285851397562728074121745438663236919868298378358603028584904053968879976456275089

DDDDURULLUUUUULLDRDURDLULDDDRUULDDRUUDDDDUULDRUUUDDDULDDURUULDDRULDDRLLRDRUULDDRURDDURLDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUUUDDLRRRRDLLUUUUURDDLUULDDDRUULDDRUULDDDRULDDRUURUUUUUUDLLRRRDLULLDRRDLULDDRULDDRULLDRRLLDDUURRDLLURDLUUUDDDDUUUURDDDDLUURDDDLUUURDDDLUULUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRUUUURRRRRDDLUULDDURDLULDRDLULDRULLDRULLLLDDRRRULLLULUURDUURRDLLRULDRDLULDDRUULDDDRLRULDDRUUUUURRRRRRRLLDRUUUULDRDLULLDRRDLULDRDLULDRDLULLDRRDLULLDDRUUDDRULLDDRUDRULLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLRRRLLLURRRLLLRUURDDDLUULUUUUURDDDLURDDDUUDDLUURDDLURDDLURDLLDRRURRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLUDLLURURRRRRDDLDLLLRRRULLULLLLURDUUUULDDDUUDDRUULLURRDLLRRLLURRDLLDDRRUULDLDDRRULUDDDRUUURDDLUDDUURDDLUURRRRRULDLRLRRURULLDRULLLDRRRLLRRDLLLRULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULRDRULLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRUULLDDRDDLUUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUURRDDLLUURRDLURRDLURRRLLRRRDLRRLURDLLLLURRRLLRDLURRDLURRDLULLLLLDUUUURRDDDLULURRDDLLURDDLRLURDLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLUURDRUURUULLLDDRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRULLDRDDLUUULDDDRUURRDDDLLUUUULUUULDDRUULDDRURDLDRURDLDRULDRDLURRRRRLLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLDDDLUURRRULLLLDRRRRLDDLLUULDDRULLLLURUUULDDDRUULDDRDDLUURULDRDLURRLLDRUUUURRRRULDRDLULDDRULDRDLULLRDRULLDRRDLDLLUURRDDLLUUDDURUDLURDDLURLDRURDLLUURRRRURUDDLURDDUURDLRRLDLURDLURRDLLRRRLLUURDRDLURRDLLUUURULDDRULDDDRUULDDRULDLLURDLLLLLLURDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLURRRDLUDURDLLURRRDLLUUUURRRURLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULUDRLLLLDRRRULULLDDRDLUUULDDDDRRUULULDDDDUUUUDLUDDDRRUURDDDDLUUUURDDLURRDDDLLUURRDLLURDULDRRDLLUURRDDLLURRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRRURRRRRRRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRULUUURDDUDLUDDUURDDLURDDDLUURDDLURRRURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRULDRRLLRDLULLLLURUURRDLDULDRURRDLLDRULDLRRLLDRRULLLLUULDDDRUURDDDUUUDDLUURRDDLLULDUURRRDDLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUUUUULDLRRLDRUUDDDUULRULDDRLDRUUULDLDRDRULDDRULDRLDRUURRRRULLLDRRUULLDLDRRULLDDURDLULDDRURRRRRRULDLULDRULLLDRRULLLDLLDRRRRURLRRRRRULLLLLRRRURRUULLDRRDLULDLRRDLULDDRULLDLURRDLLLUURDDLUURDDLURRDLLLURDLURRRRURDURDLULDRULLDLRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULULLLDLDRRRUULLLDDRDLUUDRRULLDDRLRLURDLURRURDLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLLLRRRLLURDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRURDDLURRDLLURRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLLURRULDRRRLLRULDRULLDRLRULLDRDLUUURDDDLUUURDDLULDLDRRRULLLLLURRDLLDRRULLDLURDLUURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLLURLDLDRDRLURRUUULDRLLDRURLDRULDRULLLDDRRUURRRRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUULLRDULDRDLUURDDLULLLDRULRRRULLDDRULLLULDDRURRLLRRDLLURRDLURRRRRRRULLDRULLLRRLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDDRRRURLUDDDLLULURRRLLDDRRULLURRULLLLRRRLLDRRRLLLRLRRULLDRDLUURDDLUULDDRURRRURRDRULLLRDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDDLLRRRULRDLULLLURDRULDRRRRLLLRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLDRUDRULLLLLLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRUDLULDRRULDLLLDLLUUDDRRULLURDRULDRRULDRRULDRRLRULLDLLLLURRDRULDRRRULLDRRULLLLDLURRLRDLURRRDLLURRDLLURDLLLURDRULDRRULDLULDRRULLDRULDRULRRDLRRLULLDRRULLRRDLLURDRULL




399 puzzle (20x20) in 43:45.592, 31283 moves, *11.915tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




37224330816824038134330318103892752411159287210384149279952089238352635537830363385621932179329269523432258178398233211220304244612183942961192622265416113739922549212347841041251878313118194333051621073421302061552502463011912053263661411843742319838823525928632725117717212316732323902741171392303653621013021903911223452901153061652549112035823781242312827377148357215881637236914031720726473380334111223371978239377339171284594972491443091814533465532435138255189293901967510023921364391968379368383341133314101643071293101886722127018533615215311372292603352853433515728937314231615336131195348203320281199362665132540387181262273861462971312434413529421482538128327133231399315204114150943922761664636078442587015856501213004360282108791572456529118625610910285202236302471615438216033821932823222317635311620020126261156938039722487733338618018352174214105367201173182376132253273356321143127288151123503439627217662422953633703499892421922932683953713122523312167411691063407613627727812824814729929236422838911328011017047222169961754526521735435926331937571298811122572671454120

LLLLLLLLLRRUUULDUUULLDDDRDRUUUUULLDDDDDRDRUUUULLDLDDDRRURULLDDDRRUULDDDRUUULDRUUULDDRUURDDDDDDLUUUURDRDDDRLLLUUUURDDDDDDLUURRDDLUUUUUUURUULLDLUDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUULUUUUURDDDDLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDRURUUULUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDURDLDUUURLURDDDDLUUURDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUURRUULDLDRRULLDRRULUULRRLDLRULDRURRULLLDRRRULDRRULLRRLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRLURRDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLULDRULLDRULLDRULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDLLRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDRRULLLDLRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDLLLURRRRDLLULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLRRRDDDDDDDDDRULLDRRUDULDRULLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUURRDDDDDDLLUUDLLUUUUUURRDDDDDDLDULURDLLURUUUUUURRDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUURLRRRRUULLDRRDLULLLDRRRULLLDRRURRRRULLLDRRULLLRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLUDURRLDLDUURRRLDLLLURRDLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRLDLUDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLDRDDDUUDLUUUURRDDDDDULUUUUURDDDDDDDURLRDRULURUUUUUULLLRDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULDDRDULDRLUDRULLDDDDDDDLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDURDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUDRRRRDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUDRRRULLDRRULLDRLLRUDRULLLDRRULRRULDLRRULLDRRULLLLLURDLLURRRDLURRDLULLLLLURURRDRLDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURDLLURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLDRLLLLLLLURRRRRLLURRRRRDRDDDDDRDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRDDDDDDDDURDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRLLRULLDRRULLDULDRULLDRRULLLDRRRRRURDRRDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUDURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURDLLLDDURURULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUURDRRRRRLRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRULLLLDDRRRRLLLLRRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUDLRRRRRRDDDDDDDRLULLLLLUUUUUUUDRRRDDDDDDLLLUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUDDDDRUUUUUUDRRRRDDDDDUUUURDRDDDLLLLLLUUUURRRRLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRUDLUDLURDRRRRRRRULLDRUULLLDLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULDRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRLDDDLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLUUDDLRUUUDLDDDURLURUDLURDDLUUURRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLUURULRDLURLRRRRRRRRDDDURDLLLLLLLLLLRUUUULDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRURULLLLLLLDDRRRRRUULLLLLDDDDDUDRRRRUUUUDLLLLURRDLLDDDRRRRUUULLLDDDULDRRRRUUULLLLLDDDRRRRRRLUUUUULLLLLLLDULULLDDRRUUUUUUDDDDUUULDDDRUUURRRDLLURLLDRRULLDRRULLDLRRRULLLURDLLDDDDDDDURRUURDDDLUUUUUUUUULDLDDDDDDDDDDRURUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRRUULDDUUUDDDUURDDLUUUUUURLURDRRULDULDRUDDDDDDDLLUUUUUURRRDDDDDLUDDLLLRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUULUDDURULLDDDDDDURRUUUUUULDURRRRRRDDRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUULRUUUUDDDDDUUUULDDDRUUULDRULLDDRDDRUUULULDDDDDDDDRDURUUUUUUULDLDDDDDDDRRUUUUUULLLDRDDDDDDRRUUUUUULULLLLLLLLDLLLLLLLLLDDDDDLUUURDDDDDURUULLDDDRURLDLURRRRRRRRRRRULRLDURDLURRDLLRRRRRRRRRUUUUUULDRUUUUUULLRRDLURDLLRRLLLRURRDLLLLLDRRRRRLLLRRRULLLLDDRRRRUULLLDDDRRRDUUULRULLDDDRRDULDRUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDUURUUUUUUUUULLLDRDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUULLLLLRDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLUDDDDDRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDDUUDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRULRDLULLLLULLLLLLLLLRLLLUUUUUUUUUDDDDURLUURDDLUURDDDLUURDDDDLDLUUURRDDLULUDDUURRDDLDLUUULDDDRULDDRULDDUDRUULDDURRDDDUDLULURUDRLDLURRDDLLUULURRRURRUUUUUDLLLLRLRLUUUUUUUURRDDDDDLLUUUURRDDDDLLUUURDDDDLLUURUUDDLDDRUUUURDDDDDLUUUULURRRDDDDDDLLUUUUURDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUULRRLLURRDDDDDDDDLUUUUUURURLLRDLURDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUURRULRDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURRRRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRLLLRRRULLDRDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRUUULLDRRRRULDRULLRLDRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRDLLRDLUURDDDLUUURDDDLUURDDDDDDDDDDDDRUULDUUDDDDDULUUUUUUUUUURLUURRRRRRLLDRRLLLLRRULDRRULLRRRLLDRRRULLLLDRRUULLLDDRRULLDRUULDDULDRULLDDRULRDLURRDDDDDDDDDDDDURDLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLDLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDLRULDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRLDDDDDLDLDDLRRDDLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDRDLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLRUURURRRRRRLLLLLDLLLRRLURRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRDDUDLLLLLLLLLURUUURRRRRRRRRRRUUUUULUUUURRRDDLDLLUUURRDLLDDDLURUURDDLUULRULDDDDDRUUUULDLDDDRRUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULLDDDDDDRRUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDLDDDDRDRUUUUUUURRRUULDDRUULDLDRRULLLDDRRULDLURRDLUDLURRLLURDRLDDUURDLLURULDRDLUULDDDRUUULDDDDDDDDDDDUURUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUURRRDDDDDDLRULLLUUUURRDDDDLLUUUURRRDDDDDURLLLLUUURRLDLLRRRRRRLDDLLLLUUUUUURRRRUUUUUDLURUUUURDDLURDLURULLLDDDDRDRUUUUURLDDDRUURULLDRUDRULLLDDDDDRRUUUULDLDRRUDLDDDRURUULLLRRRDDDLUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDDUUUUUUDDDDDRDUUUUUURDRUULLLDRRLLDRRULLLDRUUDDDDDDRUUUUULLDDDDDDRRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULLDDDDDDUUURDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDDUUUUUUURDDDDDDUUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDRDDUUULDDUURDLDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDUDRDLURUUURUDDDDDLUURRLLURRDDDLLUUULDLLLRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRUULDRULDRRRRRRDDDDULLLLDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDRLLLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULLLDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLULLLRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURDLLRRRRRRRLURLDLLLLLLLURUURDLDRURDLLLRRRLLDRRURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURURRRRRRRRRDLRRDLLLLLLLLLLLUDURRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULULLDDULLDDRRRULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUDLURRRRRRLLRRULDRLLRURLLLLLLDDRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRRURLLLLLLLRRRRRDRRULULLLLLLDDDRRRRRUDRURRRRDLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRLRRDDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRDRURLLLLLLLLLURURDLLURDDLURDRLLUDDRULUULUUDRDDULDRULLDRRLDRURDLURRDDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLURRRRRRDRRRRULLLDRRLLLRRRLLRRULLDRULLLRRLLDRRLLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLDRLRLLURDRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRUULLLLDRRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRURULLLLDDDRURDLURRRRRRRRRRRULDRRRULDRULLDRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULDRRULLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULLLDRRDLURDLLURDLURRRRURULULDDRRLLURDRLDLURDDUUUDLURDDLURRRRRRLDRURRULDDRULDRRURRUULDRDLULDRDLULDRULLLLDRRRRLLLLURRDRLLRRULLRRDLULDRRULLLLLDRRRRLULLLLDRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULRRLLLLLDRRLLULLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRDRRRRRULRDLLLLLURRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRUULLLLLLDDDRURDLURRDLLURRRDUDUULLDRULLLDRDLURRULLDRRLDLURURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRULDLURRRDLLLURDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLURDDLURRDLLURRRDLURRLDLLURRRRLLLRRDLURRDLLURRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURULDRRRLRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURLDLURRRRRRDLLRRULDLLLLLULLLLLLLDLRLRRLUDLURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLUURRDDLUDLURDLULLLDUURDDLURDLURRDLURRDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRDLLRRURRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURDLURRRRRLLLLLLLLLDLURDLURRRDLLURRDRLLURRDLURRDLULUURDLDRULLRRDLDRUDLURULDDRURRRRRRRRULLLDRRRUDULDRULLLLRRRLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDDRUDLURRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRUDULLDRLURRDLRULDRULLLLDRRRRULLULLLDDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRDRURDLURRLLLRRRULLDRRULULLLDDRDLURRULLDDRULRRLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLDRRURLDLLURRRULLLDRRULLLLRRLDRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRUULDDRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULULDDRULLRDURDLULLRRLDRULLDRULLDRRLLLRRULLLDRRULLLDDRRURRRRLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRLURDDLULLLLLLLLLDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURURDRLLRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLURRDLURRRLLRRDLLURRRLLRDLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURURDRDLRDLLUUDDRRULLURDLURRDLURRRRRRLDLLLURRRRLLLLRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRLDRURDRRLLURDLLLURDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRDLLURRDLURRRRRDLLLLLURLRDLUUDRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRLULDRULLLLDLDRRRRURRRRDRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRDLULDRRULLDRRRRRRRUDLURDDLLLLLLRRRRRULRDRULLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRULLDRRLULLDRULLLLLLDDRRRRRUULLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRRLULLLDRRRLLLLRRRRLULLLLRDRRUULLDURRDLLDRDLUUDDUURDDLULLDLURDLLRRRLLURRDLULLLLLLLDLURDLURRLLRRDLLURRRLLURDDRULRDLURRDLLLLURRRRRLLLRRDLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRLRULLDRULLDRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRUUDLLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLDDRRUDURDLUULLDRDLURULDRDLULLLDRLURRLUDLURRRLLRDLURRDLDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRLLLLRRULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDLURLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRDLLRRRRLLLLURRRRLDLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLURRDLLLURRDLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRDLLLLLLLLLLULLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLRDRRURLLLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLDRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLDLLURRLRDLURRDLURDLRRULDRRULDRRULLDRULDRRULDRUDLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRLLRRLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDULDRRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULRDLRRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRRLLLRRRLLLLRRRULLDRRRULDLRRRULLLLDRRRLRULDRRRLLLRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLDLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRULDLRRRULLDRRRULLRRLDRRULDRRULDRUDRULDRULDLURRDLULDRRULLRLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLDLURDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRLRRULLDRRULLDRRULDRRUDLUDLURDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULDRLUDRLURDRULLDRRULLRRDRULLDRRULLDRRLRLURDRULLDRRULRLLLLLLLDLLLLLLLURDLURLDRRLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURLRRRDLLRRLLURDRRLLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRRULLDDUULLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRLLRRRULLRRLLLDRRULLLDDRRRLLLURRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULRDRULLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRLLDRRRULLLLLLLLDRULDRRULDRRLLLRRULDRLRLURDRULLDRULDRRULLDRURDRULLDDRRUDLLURRUDRULLDRRULDURDULLDRURDRULLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRUDRULLRRRLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULRLDLLLLLRLULDRDUUDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLLLLLDLURRRDLLURDRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDURDRLLRRULLDRRULDLLLLURRDLURRDLLURRDLRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRULLLRDLLRLURRLDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRULDLURRRDLLUDRRULDLULDRRULLURULDDRULURDDLUUDRRRRRRRRURRDLLLURRDLLURRRDLLUDRRULDLURRLURRDLRDLLURRRDLLLULRLDLURDUDLLURDLLUULDDRULDLURRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDDRULLUDRDLLURRDLLRRUULDRDLULUUURDDDDLUURDDLURULDRDLUUURDDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRUUULDDDRUULDDUURULLRRULLDDRDRUUULDDDRULDUDDLLDRRRUUUUUURDRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLUDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUURRRULLLLDRRUUUUULDDDDLDUDRRLLLUUDRRRRULLLDRRRULLRULDRRDDDDDLLUUUURUURRDLLLURRDLLLURRRDLLULLRURRULLRURLDLRRLLURURDLUDRRLUUUDRULLLDRRULLLRRLLURRDLLURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUULRDLLURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDUDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUULURURLLDRLRRLLURDLUDDRURULDRRURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRDLDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDUDDURDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURDLURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRLLLUDLURUURDDDLUUUURDLRRULLDLURRDLURRLLURRDRRULLLLDRUDLURDRRRRLLRULLULLDRDRRRLUUUULLDDDDRRRDDDDDDRRDDDDUDUULLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDLDDLULUUUUUUUUULULRRRRLRDRRDLURRDDDRDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRLLLLDRRRRRDDDDDDDDRDDDDLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLDLRULUUUUUUUUUUUURLLLRDLURRRDLLLURRRRRRRRRULLLLLLRRDRRRULRRLDRULDRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRULLLLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLRLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDULDRURLDRULLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLRRUDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUUUUULRLLLLLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURDLURRDLLURRRRRLDLLLDDDDDDDDDDRDRLRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLRRRRLLURDDDDLULLLLDDDDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLURRRRDLLLUDLURDLUDLURURRRRDRLDLLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLULLLLLUDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDRUUULLLDDDRRRUULLLDDRRRRLUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRLRRDRLDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUURLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRDRLLLLLURRRRRDRLLLLLUDRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDRDRLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLRRLLLLLUUUUUUUULUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRDRDDDDDDDDDUULLLLLLLLLLRRRUUUUUUUUULRDRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUDDDLUUUUURRDDDDDDLRDDRRLLLUUUUUURRDDDRULDLDRRDULDRUURRDLLRDDLUUUDRDDLURLURUUDDUUURDDLUUULDDDDDDRUUUUDDDDDULURUUUULUDLDDRDDRUUURDDDDUUUUDDDDLUUURRDRDDLLLUURRRDDLLULRLRDLURRRRDLLLLLLLLUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDLDDDRRUULLLDDRRRUULLLLLDDDURUUULULDLDDRUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRUURRDLDLUURDLDRULRUUULLDDDDDDRURUULDRUDDDUUUUURUULDRDLULDDDDDDRURDLRULDUURDDDLUULDDDRUUUUUUUUUDDRDDDDDDDLLRUUUUUULLDDDDDDRRUUUUULLDDDDDULRDLRULDDRRRUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRLDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDURLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDLRULLDRRRRLLLLRLURDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURDDLDUUDRDLUUUUURLRDDDLUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUURRLLLRRURLLDRRULLDRDDDDDRLDURULUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDURUUUUUUUUDRDDDDDDLUUUUUURDURDDDDDDLLUUUUUDRRRDDDDLLLUUURRULDRRULDRULLDRRULLLDRRURRRUULLDRRLLLRDRURDLULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRUULRDDLURRUURRRLDDDDDRDLLLLLUUUUURRRLLLDRRRRRDDDDLLLLLUUUUUDRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRURRDRLLULLDRRLLDDRDRUULDUUUDDDUULDRRUULDLDRDRULLDDRRUUDDDDUULDDRUUULDDRUDDDRULULRURDDLDLUURRDDLULUURDDDLUURRRRDDDDULLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRLUUUDDDDUUUDDUULDDRUURRRDRRRRRUUUURRDDLLURDRLLRDDLUUURDDDLURDDLURRRRRRRULDDRURDURDLLURRDLUUUUUDDRUUUUULLDRRLLDRRULLDDRRULUDLDDRRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUULDLDRRLDUDRULLULURDDDLUUUULLDRDRUULDDDDDRUUDDLURUURDDLUULRUULLLRLULLLLLLLLLLLLRLRDDDLUURDDDLURRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRURUUUUUUURDDDDDUUUUUDRDLLRRRLLDDDLLLDLLDUUULDDDRRULUULDDDURRDDLUULDDRUUURRRRDDDDDULLLLUURRRRRRLDDLLLLLUURLRULUULLURRDRRRRRRDRLDDRLDUDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUDUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLULLURLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDLURDLURDLRRRRRRRRDDLRRRRLLRRRRLLLLUDRDLLLRRRRRRRLLDUDLURDLURRDLUURDRDLRRRLLRLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRRDLLURRDLURUULDRDLULDDRULLDLURDLURRDLUUDLLLLLLUURDDLRRDLLUURDDLURDLRRRLLRLLURRDLURRDLULRRRDLURRDLLURRDLURRDULLDRURLURDDLULDLLULLLLLLLLLLURLLRDLURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRLLLURRRDLDLURRDLRRLLRRLLURRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLRRLLRRLLRRLLURRDLLLRRRLLDRRULLLLLLRUUULDDDRUULDDRURRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLRLLDRRRRLULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRRLLLLDRRRLLLURRULLDRRRULLLDRRDDLUULLLLLUURDLDDRUURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULLURDDURLURDLRRLLURRDLLRRRLLRRRLLURDLLURRRDLLRUDLURRDRDLDDLUUURRDDDLUULDDUURDDLURULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRRLULDDUULLDRDUDRURRRRUDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRULLLLLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRLURDLUDRDLUUDRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRLLLLRRULDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRURLLLDRULLDLRRULLDLRRRULLLDRULLDLRRRULLLDRULLLDRRRULULLDDRULLDDRURLUDRLULRRRRRUULDRDULLDRRULDRDLULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRUULLDDRLDRUURDRRUULLDRRDLUULDDRULLDRULLDRULLDDRULRULLDDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRLLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLLLDRRRLLDRRULLLDRURRRLLLRRRULLDRRULLLDLRRULLDRDLURRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUURDDLURRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRDLLURRDLRRLLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLURDURDLLURRDLURRDLURDLURRRDLLLURRLRRLLLRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLRRULDLURRRDRLLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUDLURDLURRRDRLURDLLLURRRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDDRULULLDRRULLDDRULLLLLRRRRRRRLLLRDLLLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRLLULLDRRULLDRLLRRRULDRULLLDRRRLULLLDRRDLLURDLURRDLLUURRDLURRDLLULDDRRRULLLLLLLUDLURRRULLDRRULLDRULDLRULDRDLRDLUURRRRULDRRULDRDLURLDLURULLDRULLDRULDLRULDRRRDDLLLUURLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLRRRLLLDRRRLLLRULDRRULLDRULLLDRRRLLLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULDULDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLDDRRULLUDURDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRDDRLRLURDLLUUURRDDDRLURDLLLUURRULDRRULLLDRRLLRRRLLLRRULLDRRRRRLDDLLLLUULDRLDRULLLDLURDLURDURDLURRRRRRRRRRRULLDRULDDRRUDLLURRRULLLDRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDLRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRUULLDRLDRLULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDDRURRLULLDLDRRURRRRDRUDLURURDURDLLURRLLDURRLLRRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURDLLLURDLURRDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDDLUDRULLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDRLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURLUDURDLRLDRURDLUULDDRURRDLLURRRRLLLLRRRDLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDRLLLRRURDRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLULLLLLURRRDLLURRDLLRRRRLLRRLLLLRURRDLLRURRDLLURRDURDLDRRULRLRDLUUDRRRRLRRLLDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLRDRLLLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRULLLDRRLLULLDRRRULLLDDRURDLLURLDRULLLLLDRURLRRDLLURRDLLRRRLLUDRURDLLURRDLURRRRRRDULRULDRULLDRULLDRRLLLLRRRLULLDRRUDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDDRULRLLLLLLURDDLURDLURRDLURDLURLDRURDLLURDLLULDLLURRDLURRLRDLURRDLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURDLLLURDLLLURDURDLURRRDLLUULDRRRLULLDDLUUDRLDRUULDDRUDURDLURRRRRRRRRLLLLURRDLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRURDRRULRDLLURULLLDRRRLLLRULDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRULRRURRRRRDLURLDLUDLURRDLURRLLRRDLURRDLLRRRLLURRLLRRDLURDRULLDRULDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRLLLRRRULLDDRRURLUDDLLUULDRRRLLRRRULLDRRLULLLRRRDLULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLRLLDRRLRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRULRDLUDLURDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRLRULRRLDRRLLRULLDRRLRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRLLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULRDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDLRUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLULLDRRRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRURLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRLURDRULLDRRULRDRULDRRULDLRRUDRULDRURLDRULLDRURLRDULDRULLLDLLLLLRLLLLLLDLLRRULLLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRRULLRRRLLLLDRRRULDRRRLLLULDRRRULDRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRULDRRULDRRRLLRRULLDRRRRULLLRRRLLLDRRRULDRLULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRLURDLLLURLLDRRULDRRULDLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDDRRRRUDLLLLURRRRRLRULLLLDRRRULDLLLLLLLLLLLLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLRRLLLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRUDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULRDLLURRDLULDRRLRULDLLURRDLLLLLLLRLLLLUDRULDRRULDRRURLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRULDRRULLRLRLLLLLLLLLLRLRRRRRRLRRRRLDLLLLLLRLLLLURLDRRULLDRULDRRULLDRRRULDRULDRLURDRULDRRRULDLRRULLLDRRRLRULDRRULDRRLRULDRRURLDRULLDRRUDRULLDRRULLRLLLLLLLLLLDRRRLULDRRULLDRRRRLULLDRRRRLLLRRULLDRRRRLLRULLLLDRLRULDRRULDRRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLRRDULLDRULLRLLLLLLLDRLUDLURDRRULLDRRRRLLLRRRULLDRRLLULDRRRULLDRRULDRLURDRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLRDLULLLDRRUDRULDRRULLLLLDRDULRRRRURDRLURDRULLDRRULLLDRRULDLLLLRLRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLLLLRDLRURDLURRDLLLRRLLRRLLURRDLURRDURDLLURRDLLLRULLDDRUDLURRRULLDRRULLLRDLRULRDLULDRRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULDLULDRUDUDRLURDLLURDRULLUDRURRRRRRRLRLLLLLUUUUULDLLURDDLURDDDLUURDDLDUUURDDDLUURDDLDUURDDLURUDLDRULURDDULURDLRDLUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLRLLLRRRLRRRRRRRLRRLLLLLLLLLLULRLDLUUDUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLULDDUUUDDDRURLLLDRRUUULDLDDRRULLDDRRUULLDDDRRUURDDDLUURDDLUULLLLLULLLLLRLDDDLLUURDDLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLLLLLLRDLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRULDLLLLUDRULDLULDRULDRULRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLURDLLURDLURULDDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRLLLLLDDRRURLDLLURRRRUDLULRRRRRRRRRRLLURRDLLURRRDLULLDURDLLUURDDLUULDLRRLDLRRULLDLURDLLLURDLLUURDDLUURRRDDLLLLUULDDRURULRDDLULUUURDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUUURDLURRDRDUUDDUUULLLDRRRDDDDULLDDLULUUURURDLLUDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRULDRULUUDUURRDLULRLDRUURRLDRURLLLDRRULLLURRDDDDDLUUUUURRRDDDDLDLLUUURRDDDLRLLUULURLDRULURRRRUDDDDDLLLUUUUDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRUUUURDLUDLURRDDLLUURDDDLUUURDDDDDRRRDDLLLLUUUUUURRRLULLDRUDDRRRDDDDRDLLLLLRLUUUUUUURRRRRDRDDDDDDDULLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLRUUUUULDRUUULDDRUULDDRUDLURRRRRRRDDDRDLDRRDLURRDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUULDDRUULDRULDURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLDDDDDDLUDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUURDUDRRURRDLULDRURRRRRRRDRRLDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLUUUUUDRRRRULLDRRURRRRRRRDDLURRRRRRRDDDLDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLURRDLUUDRULDRLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLRRRRDLUURDLUDLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUULDDRURRRRRRRLUUUULDDDRUUULDLDDDRRURDDULUUUUDRUUDDDUULDDRUUUUDLDDDDDRURRRRRRRRRRLLDDLURRLURDDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUURRRRLRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURDLULLDDDDDDDRLURRUUUUULLLDDDDDDRUDULRLDRULDLLRRLUDLLLUDRRRRRRRRLUUUUULLLLDDDDDRRLLURRRRUUURRRURDLULLDRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLULLLDDRRRRURRDDDDLLLLLUUURRRDDDLLLUUURRRDDDLLLUUURRRRUULLDRLLDRRRRLDDDRLLLLLUUURRRRRDDDLLLLLUUUULURRULRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLRUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDUDLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUURUDUDLDDRUUUDULLLLDDDDRRRRUULLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDDRDRRRRRUULUULLLLUURRRLLLRRULDRRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRDDDLDLUUUULLDDRDDRUUULDDDRUULLDDDRRUULLDDRRULLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUURDLURRLUURDRRLLLURDRDLDLUUULDDRRUDLURDLRRDDDDLLRRULLLUUURULRRRRDDDDLLLLUUURRRRULLDRULLDRUDRURRDDDDLLLLLUUURRRRRULDRULLDRRDDLLLLLUULLDDRRRUULRRDRRDDRULDURDLULLLLURRDLLURURRRRULUDDULLLDRRRULLLUDDRUDDRDLLUUURRRDDRDLLLLUUUDRUUULLDDDDRRUUULLLLLDDRDDRRUURULRRURDLLURRULDRULLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRUUUURULLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRUUUULRLLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRUUUUULLDRRULLLDRRDDRUUULLDRRRULLDURRDLULDDDRUUULLLLLDDURULDDRULDDDRUUULDDDRUULLLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLDDDDRRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLRLLDDRDRRRRRRRRRRRRUURRRUUULDDRDDULLDRRUULDDRUULDDRULRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLDRUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLRLLULLLLLLRLULLDRRRLRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDRLDRULDULDLLLLLLLDDURRRRRRRRRULRRRRRRRLLRLLLLRRRDDDLLURDRDLUUDDUURUDRLLRDLUURDLUURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUDDLLLLDRLLLLRRRRLLLLLLRURDLUURDLLLLLLLLLUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDURRRRRRRRDRRRRDDDLLLULRLLLRRRRRLRRLRLRRRRRRRLRULDDRRULDDUURDLULDRLDRULLLLLLLLLLDLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLRRRRLLULRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLUURRDDLURRUURDDUULLDRRULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRUULLDDDRURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURLDDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLRRRLLURRDLLLRRRLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLUULRULLDRURLLDRUULDDRRLULDDRUULDDDRUURDDLUURDRRLLRRDLLURRDLUDLUUURRUDRDUULLDRRDLLRULDRDLURRULDRULDURULDRDLULDDURDLRDLUULDDRURDLLUULLLLLLLLLLLUDUURDDDLURDDLURRDLLURURRDDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRLDLLUURRDRDLLURRRRDLLLURRDLRURDLLUUULLDDRDRUULLDRRULLDRLDRULLLLRDLLRRULLLUUDRDLURRDLRRRLLLLRURRRDLLDRURDLLLUUULDDRULDDRURLLRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLRLRLRULDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRLLLLDRRRRRULDLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRUUULDRRDLLURDDLUULLDRRULDDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRUDRRLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLLLDRRRRRURRURULLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDLRRRRRLULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRULLLRRRDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRULRRRDRDLUULLLDRRRDLLLRRDDLUUUDDDRULUURDDLUURDDDULULLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLDRURULLLDRRULLDDRURRRRRRRRRRRRURRDLRLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLUUDLLLLLLLLLLLULLDLLDRRURDLLURDLLURDLLUULDDRULRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLLUURDLDRURRRRDLLLLLRURRRRDLLLLURDLLURRRDLLURDRURRRRDLLLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRLLLLLLLLLLLDURRDLLURDLURRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRDRLURDDLULRRRRLLLDRULLURRRDRLLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRRRRULDRURLDRULDRULLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLLRRRRLLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRULLLDDRURDLURRLLLRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLURDLRRLURDLLLLURRDLLUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRDRRRURLULLRRDDLLLURRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULULLDDULLDRRULLLDDRRURRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRUDLURLUDRDLURLRLLURDURDLUURDLLRRULDURDLURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRDLRRRRRRRDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRUUULDURDLLDDRDLUUURRDDDLLUULURRRDDDLLUURRDDLRURDLLLURRRRRRRRURDRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLRDRRUULLLDDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDDRRUULDLDRUULDDURDLUURRRLRRRRRRRRRRLLLRDRRRRRLRLUUUURRRRRUULLDRDRULDDRULULLLLDDDRRRRRULLLULLRDDDLURDLURLRULDRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLRDLLLLLLLRRRRRRLRLLRURDLUURDDUDURRDLLRRLRURDLLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDDLULRUDDRULURDUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURLDLULLLLLLRLLLLLLLURDDUDLRRLLURDLURRDLLURRRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRRLLRRRLLDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLDLURRDLURRDLURRDDLURRLLDRULURRDLURRDLLUURDRRLURDLRLURDDLULURRRDLLRRDLULRDLULLLLLLLURDDURDLURRRDLLLURLLRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURULDDULLURLDRRULDRDLURDLLURDLULLLLLUDDUULDDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLLRUDDULURRRRLDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRLULLDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLULLLDLRRRRULLDRRULLLRRLDLRRRULLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRLUUDRRRLULDRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRUULLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLDRDRRRRLURLLLLLRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDLDLURRDLULRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLRRULLDRDLUURDDLURRRURDRRLLLLRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULRRDLURRRDLLURRRDLURRRDLLLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRLLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLRRRLLUDLURRLRRLLRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLRRRRLLLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLULDRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRURLLDRRURLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRLLURDRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLDLLLLLLURDLURRDLRRRLLURDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDRLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLRURDLLURRDLLLLLLLLLURRDLLLLLLLLUDRULDRRLLRULDRRRLLRULDRRLRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLDRULDRRRULLDRRLLRRULDRRULDRRLRULLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRUDRULLDRRRRRRRLURDULDRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLDRLLULLDLURRDLURRDLLRURDRULLRDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRULDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLULLLLDRRULRDRULDUDULLLLLLLLLLDRRRUDULDRRULDRULDRRLUDLURDRUULDDURLURDLDRLULDRRRULLDRRULDURDRULLDDRUDLURRUDRULLDRRUDRULLDRRULRDRUULDDRLUURDLDRLULDRRULLLLLRLLLLLLLDRRLRRLLRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRLRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRUDRULLDRRULLLLLDLLLLLRULDRURLDRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULRDLRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRDRUDLURRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULRDLULRLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRRLLRLRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRULDRRULRDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLDRRULLDRRRULDRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULRDRULLDRRULDLURDLLLLRURDRULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLRRDLULLLDUDRRULLDRRLUDLRRULDLURRDLULDRRULDLULLDRRUDRLULDRRULLDRRULLRDLLURRDLULRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULDRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUUURRRRRRRRRRRLRDRRRRRRRURDDLURDUDLLLLLLLLLLLLRLULLLDRRULLLUURDDLURDRLLRDLUURDRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLLLRRRLURRLLLRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLLUURRRDDLLLUURLLDDRUURDDDUUDLURRDLLURRRDLLLLUUUDRLLRLLLLLDLRRLLLLLLLDRRURDLLURDLUURDRDLURRRLLLLLRURRRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLUURRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLDLULURRLDDRULURRDLUDLURRRRDLLRRLRULDLLURRRRRRRLULLDRRRLLLRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRULLDRULLLRRLLDRRULLLDRDUDRULLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLULLLUULLDRDUUDDDRULLRURRLDLULDDRRLLDRUULDDRULLLURUDRDLLURULDDDRURULLDDRUURDDLUULDDRURDLURRRRRRRRRRUUULDDRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRUULLLDLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRUULLDDRULDRDLUULLDRDRDRULRDLUULDDRUULDUULULDRDDRULDDRULLLDLLURRLURDDLURRDLLURRDLURRDLLUUURURDRDRRRRURRRLUDRULDRDDLUULDRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDLRRRRLLLLLRDRURRLLLDRRRUULDDRULLLDRRRULLLLRDRULLDDRUUDDLURULLDDRUUUULDLRRDLULDDDRUULDDRULRLLLLLRDLURDLURRRDLLLURDLURRDLURRDLLRURRDLURUULRULDRRDLLDUULLDRDRLUUDDRULDDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRLLLLRRRULLDRRRRLLLLRRULDRRULLDRULLLDRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLRRLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRLLLURDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLLDLRDRRRRULLDRULLLLDDRURDLURDLURRULLLDDURDLURRULLDRDLUURRRRRRRLDLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUULURRLLLLLDRRDLRUDLLLLUURDDLURDDLUURDDLLLUULDUULDDRULDDRURDLURRDLLRURRRDLLLURDRRULDLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURDLUURRRDDURRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLRLURLURDLRDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLUDRUULDRDLULDRRULLLLRRRRLLLDDRUUDDLURRULLLLDDRURDULDRURULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRLDRULRLLLRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURURRDLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLDRULDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLULRRRDRLURDLURDULDLURULDRULLDRLDRULRLRLLRRRRRRRRRRUULRDDUULDRDLULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRRRUULLLLDRURRDRDLLLLURRRULLDRRULLLRRULDDRULLLDRRLDRULLLLLLLLLLDRURDLLURRRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLUURRRRRULDRDLULLRRLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLRRRLLDRULLDDRULLLURRDLLURRRDLLDRULLLDRRULLLLLUULDRULDDDRUULDDRURRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRULDRULLDLRRULLDRULLDLDRDRRUDLLURURRRRRRULLDRRLLLRRULLLDRRRULLLRDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRULDDRULLDRDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRULDRULLLDLRRRLLLLRRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRUULDDULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDLDRRUULRDDLUDLURRULLDRDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULDDRULLLLLLLLLLLLDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLLURRRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLDLURLDLURRDLLRRRLLLLLUURDDLURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRDLLLRURRDURRDLLLLURDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLURLRDLLURRRRRRDLLLLULDRURRDLLLRUDRRULDLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLRLURDLULLLLLLLLLRRLURRDLDURDLLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLUULDDRURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRLDRRLRULRLLLLLLLLLURDLDRURDLURRRDLLURRRLLRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRRULLDRURLLLDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDDRRURDLURRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRULLLRRLLLRDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDDRRULULLDRRLDRURRRRRRRRRRRRURRDRRULDRULLDRULLDLRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRUDURDLULDRURRRULLLLDRRULLDRRLDLURRRRRDRUUDDLUURRRDLULRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLLRDRRURLLLRRDLULLDRRULDRRRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLRDRULLLLLLLLLLLDULDRRULDDRRURLLRDLLURUDRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRURLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRLULRDLULDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRLLRRULDLRRRRLULDRRRULLDRRRLLDRUDLURRULLDRRRULLDRRRULRRRRRDLURDLULLLLLDRRULDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRURDULDRRLLURDRULLDRULDRRRLLRRULLDRLLLLLLLLLLLULLLDRULDRRULDRRULDDRRURUDLDLLURRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLRRDLULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRDRULLLURLDRRRDLULLURDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLDULLDRRRULLLLDLLLLLLRRRLLURDLLLLLLLURDRULDRRRLLRRLLRRULLDRRULDRRULDLRRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRRLLLLLULDRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRULLDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLDLLLLLLLURRDLURRRRLDLRLLURRRDLURRLDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLLLLLLURRDLLURLRRDULLLDRRRRLLURDLULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRLULDDRRRUULRDDLLULRDUDLURRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLLLLLDRRRULLDDRRUDLLURRLRULDLRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLDRULDRRULLRDLURDRULDRRULLRRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDLLLLLURDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRURDLRRULLDRULDRRULLLLLDLRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLLRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLLURRRDLLLULDRRURLLDRRLRULDRRULLLDLURDRRLULLDRULDRRRRULLRRDLULLDRRULLDLURRDLULDRUL



224 puzzle (15x15) in *15:53.935*, 12654 moves, *13.265tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




584135118191441051673412110175885824127201601431241563911116921512222015517818617599110199821171921251320410715292553621721449208176113313211232144179190188209219642112182359691726325224146381642071408597203147223195016122216216153103531872212068160223526774718915116312101061027319356123115742841831711088796861281481104201541367621631772181167907945212135720537948916518015413071159149271131764346142138521701821962021291666566612048145513093137141402911983185131801091743316877281951004119711421215862194173150181157139126709142121981416399518420098151106878134

DULUUUUUURDDDLURDDDUDLUURDDLURDDLURDDLURRDLLRRDDLUURDLDULURRDLLRRDLLURRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLRRRLLURRDLULLLLULLLLLLUUUUUULLDRULDDDRUURDRDLLLRUURRULDRLULDRRDDDDLLUUUUULDDDDDRDUUULDDDUUURULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUUUURUURRRRRRRRUULRDLULLDRRDLULDDURDLULDRDULRDLULDRDLUDULDRLLDRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLLDRLURDLUUUUUUUURRULLDRDDLUULDDRULDDRULDDDRUUUUDLRULDRULDDRULDDDRUUUDDDDDUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRULRDLULDRULLDRLLRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRURLLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRDLLURDDLUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDDDUUUUDDDRUULDDRUUULDDRUULDDDDUUUDDDRUURDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUURRRUDDDDDDDLLLUUUUURRDRRRRLDDDDLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRDDDDRLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRDRDDLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRDDRRLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRLLDLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRULULDDRULLLLLLDLLDRRRRRRRUUUUURRRRUUUULDRDLULLDRRDLULLDRRDLLUDRRLLRULDRDLULDRDLULDRRLLLDRURDLULDRDLULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLLLLDRULRRRULLLLDRRRDULDRULUULRUUURRRRRRRRULUUUUUUURRRDLRULLDLRRRULDRDDLULLRURLDRULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLRRLLLDDRRURDDLLURDLULDRDLDUULLDRRDLULLDRRLLDRRULDDDRUULDDULDDRRUULDDDUUDRULDDRUURDDRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRUULLDLDDDRUURDDLUUUUUURDDDLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRLDUUUULLDRDDUURDLLUDRULDRDLULDLDRRULDRDLLURLDRRLLURUDDLULLDRRDDLUUULDLDRRDLULDRDLULDDURDDLDURUDDLUUUULDDDDRUULDDDDDRUUUURDDDDLUUULDDDRUDLURULLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLURUUURDLDRRUDDLLURUDDUUDDUURRDLDLURDLLRURDLURRLDDUULDRURRLLRRDLLURRDLUUUULRRRRRRDLDUULDRDLDUULLRRDLULRRDLLURURDDLLUURDDDLUUUUUUULUUURRRRLLLLLRDLDDDLLLDRRULDRRULDRRLLDRRULLDRRURLULLDRDRUULDRRLLDRRULLDRRULDDRULDDRURDDLUUUUDRRDDDDDDLRUDLLUDRRULLLRDUUUURRDDDLLUURRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRLULLUUUUUUUURULDRDDLLUUDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDDRUULDDRLDDRURLUUULDDDRULDDRDUUDLDRUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUURRRRDRLLLRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRULDRDLULLDRRDLULLDDRRULLLLLLLRUDRLDLURRDLURRDLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLURRDLUUULDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRURLUUUUURULDLRRLLRRLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRLLLRRRLLLRRRRULULLDLDRRULLDRRUUURRRRRRRRRULLDRRDLULLDRRUDDLULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRURLLLDRULLLDRRLLRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUDDULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLULLDRRULLLDLRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRUDLLURDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRULLDRRRRLLLRULDRRRULLLDRULLDRDLUURDDDLUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDDDULUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURURDDDDDDLLUUUURRDDDDDLLRRULLUUURRRRRLUDDDDDLLLLRRRRULLLLUURRRRDDLLLLUUURRUUULDDRULDDDRUULDLDRRURDDLURDLLLURDLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDRLLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLULURRRDDLLLURRRDLLRRULDLUUUUDUUUULLLULULDDDUUDRULDDRULDDRUUDDDDRULUURRDLLUDRDLUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUURDDDLULDRUULDDRUUUURDDLUURRDDDDLLLRUUULDLLLLLLLUURRDDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLRRRLLLURRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLUUUUUUURLLRRULDRRLLLLRRULDRRRLLRULDDRUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRULDDDRULDDRUUULDDDRULDRUUULDDDRULRLUUUURLRLRRLDLLRDLLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLLLRRRLLLLRRRRDLLULRRLLDRRURLLDRULDDRURRRRDLDDDDRLLLLUUUUUDRRRRDDDDLLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLUULDRULLDRLDRULLDRURULLDDRUUUUULLLLLLUUUURDDLURDRLLUDDDUURDLURDDLURDDLUUUUURRRRRRRRULLDLRRDRULLLDRDRRUULLLLDRDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRDLUDDUURDDLURRRRUULDLRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRURRLRLLUDDDDDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDRURUUUULLLDDRURRDRRURRRRRRRRRDDUUUUUUUULLDLDRRRULLLRRRLULLLDDRRRRULLLLRDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDLRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRULLLRDRRRULLDRDDLLUURDDDLUUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUULLDDDDDRURUUULLDDDDRRUUULUDDDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRDDDLRUUUDRULUUULDDDDRDDLUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDUUURRULLDRUUUULUDLDDDRDULDRDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDULUUUURLURRDDDDDLLUUUURRRDDDDLLUUURLLRDDDLDUUUURRRRRDDDLLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRRUURUUULUUURDDDLURDDLURDDLUURDDDLUUDDDUUULDDDDRUULDDRUULDDDRULDDDRUULDDRULLLUUURDDLURDDLURDDLURDLURRDLLLUUUUUUUURDLDRULDDDRULUDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRURLLDRURLURDLDRUULDDRLDRULDDRULLUUUUUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDDRUUDDULDRUULDDRULDDUDRULLRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLUUUULLLLDLRUULLRRRLRRRRRLLLRDUUUUULDRDLULDDUULDDDRULDRRUUULDDDDRUULUDLDDRRULLDRDRULDDDRUULDDRUUUUUUUUULLLDRULDDDRUULDDDRUUUDDDDDUUUDDUUULDDRULDDDUUDDRUULDDDRUUURDDLUDDRURDLLDRRUURLDDRDUUDLURDDDLUURRRRRRUULLDDRRRULLLDRRLLLRRRULLLDRRULLDDRUULLLDRRRDLURULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRUDDDLUURRDDLLUUUUULULRUURDLULDDRULLDDRRULDRULDDUURDDDLUURDDLURDDLURDDLURRDLLRUDDLURDLULLLLDLUUUURLURDDLUURDDLDUURDDLDUUUURRRRRRRRRRLULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULULDLDRDLULDRDLUUUUUURRRRRLRULDRDLLULDRRLRUDLURDLDUULLDRRDLULDRDLULDDRULDDRRLLRLURDLURDDDDLUUURDDDDDULUUUURRDDLDDLUURRDDLLURRUULRLLDRRULLDRUUUURRRRRULDRDLULDRDLULUDLDRRDLLULDRRLLRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRDLDDLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLUURRRRRRLDDLLLLLURURRRRRRRUUULDDDRULDRUULDDRULDDRUUUUUURRRDUUUULDRDLULDRDDLUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRRLLDRURRLLULDDRUDDUULDRDLURDLRDUDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLUUULUDLDRDRULDDRUULRDUUUULDRDLUUUULDDRULDDDRLURULLDDDRRUULDDRULDDUULDDRURDLUDRDLUURDDLUUULRRRRRRULDRDLULDRLDULRRLDURDLULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDDRUUULLLUUUUUUULDDRULDDRUULDDDRULDDRDUURDDDLUULDLDDRRUUULDDUUDRULDLDRRULUDLDDRURDLLURDLRRULLDRUDLDDRUUURDDDLUUUUUUUUUULLLDDRRUULDRRULLDRRRLULDDDRUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLDDDRRULDDRUUUULDDDRULDDDRUUURRRDDDDDDLLLLUUUUDDDRUUUULDRDDDLRLURDDUUUULLDDDDRUDRUUURDDDRUDLURDLLUURRRDDLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRULDRDLULDRDLULDRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDDDRUURDDLUULDDDRUULLDRRULDUDDRUULLLDDRRLDRULUURRDLULDDRLRUUDLDRULLDRRUULLLDDRDLUUURUDDLRDLURDDLUUUUURRRRULDRDLULLDRRDDLUULDRDLULDRDLULDDURLDRUURRRRLUURDDDUDUUDDLLRURDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRLDLURUUUUURDDLURDDLUUDDDLUURLDRULLRRLUDDDDUUUDDRULDDRUUUUUUUULLLLLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRULLLDDRDRRUUULLRRLDDDRUULLDDRRULLDDRDUULDRDRUULLDRRLDRURRULULDLRRUDLDRUDDLLRDURDLUUURDDDDUUDDLUUURLLRRLRRURRDUUUULDRDLULDRDDULUDDUULDRDLULDRDLURDDDDDLUUUURRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRUULLDLRRRLLDRRURDDDDDLLLUUUURRRRDDDDLLLLLRUUUUDRRRRDDDLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLULDLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRUUUUURRRRRRRULLRRDLULDDDUUDDUUDDRURLLRULDDRULLDRDRULDRULLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLRDRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRDRURRDLURDLLLRRRLLURRDLDRUULDRULLLDRRULLLDRLDRURDLUUURULDRDLLUDLRRULDRDLLRULDDRUUUUUUULLDRRLLRDLURRDLULLDRRDLURDDLUUDDDDDUUUURDDLURDDLURDLUDDRLURDLURLLDRURRRRRRRULLDRULLDRULLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRDLURRLLUUUUUURDLUURDDDLUURDDLUURDRULLDRRULDDDDLUURDDLUUURDDLURDDDLUURDDDLUUDDURRDLLUURRDDLLURDLURRRLLRRDLLURRRRLLLURRRDDLLLRRRRLLLUURDRDLLLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRLDLURRRRRRDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLLURRDLLURRRRRRDLLRRLLLLLURRRRULLDRRLLLLDRRRLLURRRLLLLDRRLLURRRRLLLLDURRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDDRRRURRRRRDDLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLUURRRRRDDLLRRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRDRDLLLRRUUDDRULUDLRRLURDLLLLLLURRRRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRLLDRRUUUUURDDLUULDDDRULDRUULDDRULDDRULLLLDDRRRRULLLUUUUUUUDULLDRULDDDUULDDRRUULDDDDUUUUDLDRDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUURDLRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURLRDRLURDLLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULULULDDRLLRRULLLDRRULLLLDLDRRRRUUULLLLLUURDDULDRRURDLULDRULLDDRRULLDDRRULRRDLLLDRRRULLLLLUURDLDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLUDDRRRRULDURDLURRRRRRRRLLRRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULDLLURDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRLLLDRRUDRURULLLDRRULLLRRULLDDRRUULDDRULLLDRRRULDRULLLDRDURULLDDRURRRRRUUUUUULDURRRDLLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUULDDDRUUDDLURRDLLRRLLURRDRLLLURRRDLLUDRURDLLURRDLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLURRDLLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRDLLURDLLLLLLLLLLDLUDRULDRRRRRRRRRRRRUULRLRLULLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRURDDDRUULLDDRRULDDRULLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLUUULDDDUUULDULRLDLURURDDLURDRDLDLUURDDDLUURDDLUURDRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLRULRUULDRDLURRDLDLURRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRDLLURRRRRRRLLLRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLUDLLLLLURRRLLLDLRRRRLLLLLLLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUULDRLDRULLLLDRURRLLRRDLLURUUUUULDDRULDDRDUULDDDRRULURDDDLURDLRULDRULURDDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLRULDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURDUULRRRRDLDULUDUULDDDRULLRDURULDRULLDDRURRRRRRRRRRUUUULLDRRULLLRULLRRULDRDLULDDDRULDDUUDRUULLDDRRUULDLDDRDUUDRULDDRULLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRLURRRUUUULDDDRULLLDRRRUULLLLDDRRUUUDDRUULDDRULDDRUULLLDLDRRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRLDULULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDLLRRRLULDRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLDDRRULLLLLDDRRRRRURRUDLURDLULLRRRLLLRDRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRRLLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLDRRUULLLLLDRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLURDLRURULLDRDLUUDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRLLURDLRURDLLURRDLRRLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRDLLULRRRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUULLLLLLLLLLLLUUUURRDDLDLURDDLURDDLUURDDLUDDRURDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRULDLLURRRDLLUULLDRRURLLDRUULLDRRULDLDRRLUURDLDRULDDDRUDLURULLLLLLLURRDUUUURDLDRURDLDRULDRURDLDLURRDLLURRDLLRRRLURDLLURRDLLDRRULLLLLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDUUDDLURRDLDRUUDRRRRRRULLDRRUULDDRULDRULLLDLDRRLLURRRULLLDRRULRRRULULDRDUUDDLURDDLULLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULDRLURDRLLRRULDRULLLLLLDDRRRRRRUULULLRRRDDDLLLLLLURRRRRRUULLLLLLLLDDRRRUUUDRDLDRRRUULLLLLLDLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRURLDRULLLLLLLDDRRURDLURRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLURDULDRURRRRRRRRRLURDDLLLLLLLLLUURURLDDULDRURRRURRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLULDRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRDURRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDLUUUUURLDDRULUDRULDRULDDRULDDDUUDDRUULDDRULDDRURLURULLDRRRRRRRRRRDRRUDURRDLLRRLLURRDLLURDLULLLLUUULLLLLLDDRUURDLDRURDRLLDRUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRRLLLURRRDLLLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLULRRRDLLLURRRDURDLDRULLLDRULLLDLURRRDLLURULLRRRRRDLULDDLLLUUUDLLLLLLUUURRDLDLURDDDLUURDDLUDDUURDDLUUURRRRRRRULLDRRDLULLDRULLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULULLDDRULLDRRRRLLLRRULLDULLLDRRRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUURDRRRLLLRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRULLDRRDLLLURLURDULDRUURRRRRUULDRDLULDDRULLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRULLRRRRLLDRUULDDRULDURDLULLDRUDRULLUURLDRULDRULDDRURRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRRDDDDLLLUUUUUDRRRRRDDDDLLLLLUUURRRRRDDDLLLLLUURRRRRRRDDRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRURRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLURRDDLLULDRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLRDRRRUULLLLDLRRRRLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRURLULLDDRRDLLUURDDDLUUUURDDLURRDDDLLUURRDDLLURLRRRRRRRLULUUURDDDULURRDDLLURDDDULUULLLLLUDURRLULDDRULDDRULDDRURDLLURRRDLUULLUUDRULDDDDRUUULDDDDUUUDDRUULDDRURRRDRLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLULRDLURRRRRDURDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLRRDRRRRUDLLLLURRRRRUDLURDLLLLLURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLUDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLURRRRRRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLULDDRLDRUULDDRURRRULLLRRRRRRLULLDRDULDLRRULLLDRRLULLDDRUDULRDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRULULDDDRURRRRRRULDLRRULLLLDRRULLLRRLLDRRULLDRLLLRRRRULLLLLLDDRRRRULUULLDRRLDRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLRDULDRDLUURDLDLRURDLULUULDDRULDDRULUDRULLDDRULLUURDDLURDDLURDLURLRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRUULLDLLDRRRULLLDDRRUULLRRDDLLURRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRRURRRRRRRRLRRRRUURDDLULLLLLLLLLLRRUULDDRULDDRRLURDLURRRDLLURRDLURRLLRRRDLLURRRLLURRDRLLLRDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLLUURDRRUULDRLLRRLLDRRULLDLRRULLDDRULLLLLRLLLLLLLLURDLURDLRULDDRURDLURUURDDLURDDLURRDLLLURDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUDLURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDUDLLLLRRRRURDLLLLLLUURRDLLURRDLDRULULDDRULLLURDLURRDLLDRRUUDRRRRUULDRRRULDRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRDLLURRLULLDDDULURURDRDLLDRRULUULDRULDDUULDDDRUULDURDDUDLURULDDRURRRULLLLDRUUDDRULLDRRULLLDRUULDDDUULDDRUURLDLRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRURLLLLDRRULLLDRRLLRURLDRULLLDDRURLUDDRULLLDRURRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRUULDRRLLLDRURDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDDRURLLRUDDLURULLDRDLUUDURDLRDURRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDULDRURDLURRDLURRRLLURRDDLLURRDLLURDLURULDDRURRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLLLLDRRRRULDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRULDRULLDLRRULLLDRRRULLLDRLLRRULLLDRDUDRULLLLLDRURDLURRDLRRLLURRDLLLLLLLLUDLURRDLLRRRLLRRLLLURRRLRRDLLLURRLRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURURDDLURRDLLURURRRDDULDLLULLLLLLURDLRURDDLLURDLURRRDLLLURULDRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLRRRRUDLURDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRULDRULDRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDDRRRUUDDLLLURRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDLUURDRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLRULLLDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRDRUULRDDLURRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRLLRRRLULLDRRRULLDRRULLDLULDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULRRLLDRRRRLLLRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLRRLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULDULRRDLULLLDRRULDRRULLLLLRLLLDRRULLDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLRRRRDLULLLLDLLLLURDRRULLDRRULDRRRRLLLRRULLDRRRULDRRLLULDRRULDURDRULLDRUDRULLDRULLDRUDRULRDLULDRRULLLLLLLRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLLLURRDLULLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULDRLURDRULLDRRULLLLLRDLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRLLLDRRRRULLLRRRDLULLLDLRRRLLLURRRDLLURRDLLLURRDLLURRDLULDRRULLDRULLDRRULDLUDRULRRRRDRULDLURRDLULDRRULDLLURRDLULLRDRRULDLLURRDLULDRRULLRDLLURRDLURDLRULLDRRULDLU


----------



## TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 7.007, 60 moves, 8.563tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




110261441275153119813

LDDRDLUUULDDRULDDRUURULDDRRULUDRULLDDLURRDLUULDDRUULDRURDLLU


lol almost sub-7 with slow turning. I actually average faster with slow turning, but I don't get any fast singles most of the time. Slow turning helps with turning accuracy more than lookahead. My turning accuracy is so bad. A couple of days ago I got a 25 move 3 puzzle single.


----------



## soup (Nov 29, 2013)

24 puzzle (5x5) in 20.160, 291 moves, *14.435tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




685239191843211772141516221324112201011

LLLRRRRUUUULLDDRRULDDDRUUDDULLDRRUULLDDRRULLDUULDDURULDDRUURDDLUULDLURRDLDRULLDRUUDLURDDLURRURULLDUDRRURDDLULDLLURRDLLURRDLUULRULDRDLURDDLURRLUULDDRURDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRULRLLDRRULLLLDDRRRUULLLDDRURULLDDURDLURRULDRRRLLLURDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRULLLRRDLURDLURDLLRRULDLURRDLLU


----------



## tx789 (Nov 29, 2013)

pb 3 puzzle average of 100 first sub .2

Best average of 100: 0.183, (0.000), 0.000, 0.409, 0.389, 0.255, 0.000, 0.000, 0.000, 0.289, 0.008, 0.000, 0.015, 0.000, 0.258, 0.000, 0.226, 0.210, 0.017, 0.010, 0.376, 0.165, 0.225, 0.039, 0.000, 0.000, 0.573, 0.207, 0.040, 0.183, 0.234, 0.010, 0.010, 0.180, 0.096, 0.891, 0.010, 0.000, 0.012, 0.154, (3.134), 0.135, 0.193, 0.012, 0.012, 0.000, 0.233, 0.137, 0.450, 0.307, 0.875, 0.000, 0.431, 0.306, 0.020, 0.229, 0.035, 0.298, 0.286, 0.021, 0.236, 0.031, 0.022, 0.203, 0.016, 0.310, 0.466, 0.395, 0.427, 0.000, 0.250, 1.049, 0.466, 0.307, 0.000, 0.378, 0.186, 0.093, 0.010, 0.222, 0.010, 0.259, 0.000, 1.149, 0.340, 0.307, 0.135, 0.000, 0.431, 0.161, 0.010, 0.128, 0.082, 0.000, 0.173, 0.116, 0.322, 0.012, 0.000, 0.313 = 0.191


----------



## SweetSolver (Nov 29, 2013)

tx789 said:


> pb 3 puzzle average of 100 first sub .2
> 
> Best average of 100: 0.183, (0.000), 0.000, 0.409, 0.389, 0.255, 0.000, 0.000, 0.000, 0.289, 0.008, 0.000, 0.015, 0.000, 0.258, 0.000, 0.226, 0.210, 0.017, 0.010, 0.376, 0.165, 0.225, 0.039, 0.000, 0.000, 0.573, 0.207, 0.040, 0.183, 0.234, 0.010, 0.010, 0.180, 0.096, 0.891, 0.010, 0.000, 0.012, 0.154, (3.134), 0.135, 0.193, 0.012, 0.012, 0.000, 0.233, 0.137, 0.450, 0.307, 0.875, 0.000, 0.431, 0.306, 0.020, 0.229, 0.035, 0.298, 0.286, 0.021, 0.236, 0.031, 0.022, 0.203, 0.016, 0.310, 0.466, 0.395, 0.427, 0.000, 0.250, 1.049, 0.466, 0.307, 0.000, 0.378, 0.186, 0.093, 0.010, 0.222, 0.010, 0.259, 0.000, 1.149, 0.340, 0.307, 0.135, 0.000, 0.431, 0.161, 0.010, 0.128, 0.082, 0.000, 0.173, 0.116, 0.322, 0.012, 0.000, 0.313 = 0.191



Lol what website did you do it on?


----------



## already1329 (Nov 29, 2013)

24 puzzle in 16.951, 173 moves, 10.206 TPS


----------



## soup (Nov 29, 2013)

63 puzzle (8x8) in *1:45.332*, 1299 moves, 12.332tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




221622551236347428660145215565853826148125349191746182439106155377831223459316449325057274533434030423536114129541320

DDLUDLURDRDLLRRLLURRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLRUULULDLDDRRURULLDRRULLDRRULLRDLULDRRRULLLLDDRRUDLURDLUUUULDRDLUDDULDRUULDDRULDDURLDRURUUULDRDLULDRDLULDRLDRUUURRRRUULDDRULLDDRRULLDRRLUDDRULLLLLDDRRRRRULLLUUURDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURDLUURRDRDLLURRRDLLLURDLLURRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLRUUUUDRRRDLULDDRULLDDRRUULUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULLDDRRULLDDRDURULLLLLUUDDRUUUUULDDRULDRULDDUURDDLUDRLDDDRURDLURRURUULDRDLDUULDRDLULDRULLDDUDRULUUURDLDRURDLDRURDLURDULLLDDRRRURRUUULDDRULDDRURDLURRDLLURULLDRDLUURDDLULLLUUUURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRRULRDLULDDRULLLURDDUUDDLUURDDLURRUULDURULDRDLULDRDLULDDRULURDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURDLLURRRRRUULDRDLUULDRULDDRRLULLDRRDLLUURRDDLRURDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLURURUULDLDRRLDRUULDDRULLDRRLDRULLLURUDDUUDLURDDLURRDLULRRDLLURRDLDRULLDURLRULDDRRUDLLURRLULDDRULUDDUURDDLURLRRRRUUULDDDUUDDRUULDDRURDLURRRDLLURRDLUDLUDURULDDRUDLURDLULLLRRRRRUULDDRUULLDDRRUULDDRUDLULLDRRRULLLDLRRLDRURULLDRULLDDRUULDULDRRULLDRULLLDRULRRDLRULDRULLDRDLUUDRURRRUDLRLRULLDRRULLLRRLLDRRULLDRDLLURDDLUURRDDLLUURRRRRRRULDLRRLLRRLLDRRULLLLLLLURRDLDLURDLUURDDUUDDURDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRULLDRULLDRRULLLRDRULLDRULLDRLDRULLDRURRRULLDRULLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURRRDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLLLDLURDRULLDUDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRLRULDRRULDRULLLLLDRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDLURRDLLLRLURDRULLDRRULL



24puzzle avg5 pb: 19.576, (18.344), (26.176), 18.960, 24.144 = *20.893*

35puzzle avg5 pb: 41.985, (48.746), 42.281, (41.393), 44.681 = *42.982*

15puzzle avg12 pb: 11.496, 10.488, 9.512, 11.384, 6.840, 6.952, (12.552), 9.240, 8.880, 11.496, 7.520, (6.664) = *9.381*

15puzzle avg50 pb: 6.816, 11.968, 11.496, 10.488, 9.512, 11.384, 6.840, 6.952, 12.552, 9.240, 8.880, 11.496, 7.520, (6.664), 11.208, 8.208, 11.896, 11.760, 8.032, 7.744, 10.792, 9.168, 9.064, 10.712, 7.888, 9.232, 10.128, 8.592, 13.336, 10.040, 8.704, 13.784, 13.864, (14.752), 11.816, 13.368, 10.432, 13.880, 12.736, 11.016, 9.952, 7.312, 10.496, 8.848, 11.103, 10.112, 9.080, 8.024, 11.376, 12.392 = *10.234*

15puzzle avg100 pb: 6.816, 11.968, 11.496, 10.488, 9.512, 11.384, 6.840, 6.952, 12.552, 9.240, 8.880, 11.496, 7.520, 6.664, 11.208, 8.208, 11.896, 11.760, 8.032, 7.744, 10.792, 9.168, 9.064, 10.712, 7.888, 9.232, 10.128, 8.592, 13.336, 10.040, 8.704, 13.784, 13.864, 14.752, 11.816, 13.368, 10.432, 13.880, 12.736, 11.016, 9.952, 7.312, 10.496, 8.848, 11.103, 10.112, 9.080, 8.024, 11.376, 12.392, 10.680, 8.944, 9.000, 12.032, 8.840, 9.776, 11.112, 10.600, 7.256, 13.168, 9.024, 9.544, 10.208, 12.104, 12.704, 7.336, 8.432, 10.312, 9.312, 11.128, (15.584), 12.192, 9.416, 8.048, 9.424, 12.840, 12.528, 15.400, 15.280, 7.872, 9.560, 11.032, 12.832, 9.648, 13.072, 10.496, 14.352, 9.088, 11.112, 11.616, 6.944, 9.792, 7.408, 9.240, 10.272, 12.704, 9.184, 9.656, 7.048, (6.536) = *10.329*

2x2 - 7x7 slidysim relay in *2:23.776, 1829 moves, 12.721tps*



Spoiler: Times



7x7: 1:14.635
6x6: 35.961
5x5: 19.049
4x4: 10.929
3x3: 2.352
2x2: 0.850





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 7x7




414718404435343239424515432014481759118293313731644661223631121382210192824232527302637
LLLRRRRURUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLDDDRRUULLDDRRULLLLUULUDRULDDRULDDRURDLRRLURDLLURRRDLURDLLURRRDLLDRULLLLUUURDDLURDDLURDLURRDLURRDLLDRULRDRULLDLURDLURRRUULRULDRULLLDRRUULLDDRULDRLURDLULDRRULLDRDLUURDDDLDUUURDDDLUUURDDDLURRRRRRUULDDRULLLURDDLUURDDLURRDLUDLUUUULDDRULDDRURLDURDLDUDRUUULDLRRLUDDRULLDRRULLDRRLLDULRRULULDLDRRDULDRULDLUURDLRRLRLLURRDLURRDLLDRRULLLDRRULRDLURRRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDLRRULLDRDLURRUURDLRDLULLUDDURLDUURDDLURLRRLDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULLLUURDDLURDDLURRULRULDRDLULDRDLURRDLLURRRRURULDRULLLDDRRULLDRRUULLLDDRRULLLRRLLDRRULLLDRDLURRRULLLRDLRULDRDLURRRRUUURDLULLDDRRRULDURDLLDRUURDDLUURRDLLRDLUDRRLURLLRRDLLURRUULDDRUDLULRRDLULDRLLDRLURRULLDDRULLUULRDLURDDLURDDLURRUURDLULDRDLUDULDRDLULDRULURDDLURRRRURURDLRDLURDLLLLURULDDRURDLLURRLLLRRRULLLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRDRULLDUURDLDURDLURRRULRDRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRLLRRULLDRDLURRRULLRRDLULRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLDDRRULRDLLURRULLLDRRULDRRULLLLDULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRUDRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRUL

1:14.635, 977 moves = 13.090tps





Spoiler: 6x6




2613281521142913201033435311151626181732251224199308277232234
LLLLLRRRRRLUUDDUURDDLURDDLURULLRRLULDDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRULLURDLRDLURRRURULRLDDURDLULLRRLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLURRRRRUULUULLDRRULDDDRUUURDLURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLLUDRULDRLLLLUUURLDRURDLDRURDLLDRRULLLDRURRRULLRRLLDRRULLLDRRLLLRRULLRRRLLLRRRLDRULLDRULLDRDLUURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURULLDDRULLDRULULLDRRULLDRDLURRUULDDRRLULDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRURDLLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLURULDDRURRRULLRRLLLDRRRULLLRRLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDRLDRUURRRRDLLLURDRULDRRULLLLLRDLURRDLURRLLRRDLURRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULDLU

35.961, 481 moves = 13.376tps





Spoiler: 5x5




101823155724161281161932113124172220149
DDLLULRRDLLLDRDRRUULLDDRRURDLLUULDDRULRURULLDDRRURDLLURRULLDRRULLLDDRUUDDLURRULLDRDLUURDDLULURLURDLDRULDDRUULDUURDURDDLRLURDLULDRURRRDLLLLURRRRULLLLRDRURLLLDRRRULLLDDRRULLURRLRRLLRDLURRDLURRDLULLLDRRULDRRULDUDRULDLURDLLURRDLULDRUL

19.049, 230 moves = 12.074tps





Spoiler: 4x4




141231175621319101584
DDULLLRLDRUULDUDDRURDLLURRRDLLUULURDDLURDDLUURRDRDLUUDDRULURDLLLUURDDLURRDRLLULURDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDLURRDLULDRRULLDRUL

10.929, 118 moves = 10.797tps





Spoiler: 3x3




31658247
RRDDLLURRULLDRDLURRULL

2.352, 22 moves = 9.354tps





Spoiler: 2x2




132
U

0.850, 1 moves = 1.176tps







2x2 - 4x4 slidysim relay in *11.657*, 134 moves, 11.495tps



Spoiler: Times



4x4: 8.209
3x3: 2.320
2x2: 1.128





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 4x4




153112131264871109514
LLLUURDDLURDLURRDLURRDLURULDRULLLDRDLURRULLDRDLURUULDDRURDLLURRRDLLLURRRULLRLLDRRULLDRDLURRRULLDLURRDLULDRULRRLDRULL

8.209, 116 moves = 14.131tps





Spoiler: 3x3




63218475
RURDLURULLDRUL

2.320, 14 moves = 6.034tps





Spoiler: 2x2




231
DRUL

1.128, 4 moves = 3.546tps






4x4 ~ 2x2 relay avg5: 15.529, 19.839, (21.416), 14.424, (13.361) = *16.597*


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 29, 2013)

35 puzzle?


----------



## TDM (Nov 29, 2013)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 6.829, 60 moves, 8.786tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




762113101512981314154

LULLDRURDLURRDLLULDRURULLURDDLURDRDLLURRRULLDRULLDRUULDRDLUU



Failed a bit, but everything else was very easy.


----------



## soup (Nov 30, 2013)

80 puzzle (9x9) in *2:30.095*, 1987 moves, *13.238tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




3796927455311421418502063305272403529849553470337124397913257667812222365684464373116213546738517559802836176460196215214726774825631073744156558764461

DRRRRRRLLLDRDRUUULDDDUULDRRULDDRURRDLLUUUUURDULDRULDDRULDDRLLDRDRUUURDLLRRDLLDRULDRUUUDDDURLURDDLURRDLLLLLLUURUDLDRUUULDDRULDDDRUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLUULUUUUUUDRULDDRLDRUULDDDRUULDDRULLDDRRULLDDRDUUDDRRULLDUUDDRUULDDRULUDDDRULLLLUUUURDDDDLURDLUURDDLURDDLURDLURRDLLURRRRRURRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLRDRLLLRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRLLURDDUULDRDDLUUURDDDLUUUDRDLDUUDRDLURRRUUULLLUUUDURDDLURDDLUUDDDUURDDLDUURDDLUURDDDLUURRDDLLURRRDLLLURURRRDLDLLURURRRDLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLUURRRRDLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURDDULRURRRDLLLURRRDLLUUUUUDDDUULDDDRULDRUULDDRULDDRURUUUDRDLULDRRLDLULDDUDRULLLLUULDRULDDRULDDRURDLURRDLURUUURRRURULDDRULDRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRULUDRDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRURLLLLDRRRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDDURDLUURDDDLUUUDRDDDLUURDDDLUURRRLLLRRRRUULLDRLDRULLDRUULLDRDULDRRDDLLUURDDLRURRRRRRULDRULRDLULLRRLLRRLLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRRDLLLURRRDLLLUURRRUUDLLUUURDDLURDDLURDDLUURDDDLURRDLLRRRLLLURRDLUURRDDLURRRDLLLURDLURRRRLDLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRDLLUUULURRUUDRDLULDRDLULDDRULDDRULDDUDRULLURRRRLUDRDLULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULULDLDRDRULDLURDLURRUURDDLULLDDRRUUUULLLLRULDDRUDDDUUURDDLUDRULDRULDDRURLLDDRURRRUUUDDUUULDRDLULDRDLULLDRRDLULDRULLDDRURRRRRURUULLDDRDRUULDDRURDLULLLLDLLRRLURRLDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLRRRLLLURRDLURRURUULDRDLDUULLDRRDLULDRULLLDRRLDRULLLUULDDRUUDLDRLDRURRULDRULLDRDLURRDLUUULDRDLURDLRLDURDLURRRULLLDRULDRRULLLDRRUULLDLDRRULLDRLRDLURRRRRRUUULDRDLULDRDLULLDRULLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRDLURRRRRRULUULDDRULDDRURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURDLLLLURRDLURRDLLUUUDRRRUULDRDLULDRRLLRDLULDDRULLLLURDDLURDLURRDLURURDLUURDDLURDDURLDLURRULLLDRULDRULLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRUUUULDDRULDDUDUDRRLLDRUULDURDDLURULDDRURLURRDLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRDLURRRDLLLRURRDLURRULDRDLULULDDRULLLLRDURDLLLURRDLLURRULLDRULDDUULDDRURRRUURDLULDRDLULLDDRRLLUDRRLLULDRRRUDURRRUULDDRURDLLUULDDRURULLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLDURRRULLLLRDDRURDLULRRLLLURDLDRULLDRUULDRDLURRRRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULDRULLLLDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLLLLURDRULLDRRULLDRRRRLLLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRUDRULLLDRRULLRLLLLDRRRULLLDRUDRLULDRRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULDLUDRULLDRRULLDRRULRDLLURDRULLDUDRUL


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 30, 2013)

8 puzzle PB: 0.21
Reconstruction: DLUU


----------



## soup (Nov 30, 2013)

2x2 - 5x5 slidysim relay in *37.384*, 430 moves, *11.502tps*



Spoiler: Times



5x5: 20.408
4x4: 12.424
3x3: 3.624
2x2: 0.928





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 5x5




111551932314181710712242016226842121319
LLLURDDLURDDLUDDUURDDLURDLLURRRRDLLLLURDLURRRUUULDDDRUULRRDDLURDDLLLLRRRULLLUURDLDRULDDRRRRULDLLRRURDLLLURRRUULDDRUDLURULLLDRUDDRUUULDRDLULDDRULLUURDLDDRUULDDRURRRULDLLLUURDLURRDLLDRRURURLLLDRRRULDRULDLURRDLULDRRULDLURDLLURDRULLRLDLURRDLLRULDRRULL

20.408, 247 moves = 12.103tps





Spoiler: 4x4




832106125157131411941
DUDRULDDRULDDRURRDLLLURRRDLLURRULULDDRULLDRDLUURRULDDRULLDRDLURURRDLLUURRDDLLURRULLDRRULLDDLURUDDLRULDRUURDLRULDRULLDDRUURDLURRDLULDRRLRULLDLURRDLUL

12.424, 148 moves = 11.912tps





Spoiler: 3x3




36148572
DLURDDLURRLRDLURULLDRDLUURRDLUL

3.624, 31 moves = 8.554tps





Spoiler: 2x2




213
LRUL

0.928, 4 moves = 4.310tps


----------



## soup (Nov 30, 2013)

8puzzle avg5 pb: 1.984, 2.272, (3.312), 1.552, (1.503) = *1.936*

8puzzle avg50 pb: 3.504, 3.152, 2.584, 1.903, 1.768, 2.376, 3.456, 3.792, 2.768, 2.336, 2.864, 2.256, 3.408, (6.752), 2.472, 4.455, 4.048, 2.871, 4.552, 4.216, 3.312, 2.928, 3.360, 2.784, 3.816, 2.856, 3.088, 4.520, 3.784, 3.760, 2.248, 3.544, 2.232, 4.063, 4.184, 4.744, 2.935, 5.040, 5.496, 4.112, 3.760, 4.112, 2.280, 3.104, 2.144, 1.984, 2.272, 3.312, 1.552, (1.503) = *3.252*

8puzzle avg100 pb: 2.472, 3.304, 1.984, 3.864, 3.272, 4.256, 3.648, 4.855, 4.896, 3.504, 3.152, 2.584, 1.903, 1.768, 2.376, 3.456, 3.792, 2.768, 2.336, 2.864, 2.256, 3.408, 6.752, 2.472, 4.455, 4.048, 2.871, 4.552, 4.216, 3.312, 2.928, 3.360, 2.784, 3.816, 2.856, 3.088, 4.520, 3.784, 3.760, 2.248, 3.544, 2.232, 4.063, 4.184, 4.744, 2.935, 5.040, 5.496, 4.112, 3.760, 4.112, 2.280, 3.104, 2.144, 1.984, 2.272, 3.312, 1.552, (1.503), 2.344, 4.512, 4.312, 2.792, 4.328, 2.952, 3.552, 3.752, 4.936, 3.152, 3.112, 3.232, 2.559, 2.928, 2.464, 3.928, 4.832, 4.472, 2.048, 3.040, 3.088, 4.136, 3.464, 3.896, 3.864, 4.720, 4.368, 3.512, 3.928, 3.040, 2.368, 3.120, 4.608, 5.032, 1.536, 3.295, 4.736, 2.488, (7.112), 3.280, 2.871 = *3.429*


----------



## soup (Dec 1, 2013)

24puzzle avg100 pb: 21.184, 23.856, 21.272, 21.864, 19.056, (17.352), 22.952, 26.408, 22.208, 20.648, 18.712, 21.504, 23.232, 22.560, 23.488, 26.032, 21.920, 21.440, 20.360, 28.144, 28.593, 22.448, 23.664, 19.472, 28.336, 22.696, 28.312, 21.952, 22.824, 21.040, 22.200, 26.984, 24.832, 26.129, 28.737, 28.713, 28.361, 21.080, 20.248, 23.776, 24.512, 25.040, 22.416, 24.736, 18.344, 20.328, 23.472, 20.464, 20.384, 24.776, 23.032, 19.416, 25.920, 26.232, 25.112, 24.952, 29.560, 24.728, (33.225), 26.696, 28.984, 22.544, 27.097, 18.760, 26.280, 26.352, 18.672, 22.752, 25.976, 23.168, 20.904, 22.529, 25.472, 22.376, 17.680, 21.697, 23.600, 24.431, 18.091, 21.903, 20.189, 23.231 = *23.471*

24puzzle avg50 pb: 21.272, 21.864, 19.056, (17.352), 22.952, 26.408, 22.208, 20.648, 18.712, 21.504, 23.232, 22.560, 23.488, 26.032, 21.920, 21.440, 20.360, 28.144, 28.593, 22.448, 23.664, 19.472, 28.336, 22.696, 28.312, 21.952, 22.824, 21.040, 22.200, 26.984, 24.832, 26.129, (28.737), 28.713, 28.361, 21.080, 20.248, 23.776, 24.512, 25.040, 22.416, 24.736, 18.344, 20.328, 23.472, 20.464, 20.384, 24.776, 23.032, 19.416 = *23.133*

24puzzle avg12 pb: 21.184, 23.856, 21.272, 21.864, 19.056, (17.352), 22.952, (26.408), 22.208, 20.648, 18.712, 21.504 = *21.326*

24puzzle avg5 pb: (18.344), 20.328, (23.472), 20.464, 20.384 = *20.392*


----------



## soup (Dec 1, 2013)

48 puzzle (7x7) in *59.646*, 751 moves, 12.591tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




212315145332027316431714444192683184616511713253048122822224383640321935102947424393437

DLLLLDUUULDDRULDDRULDDRURRDLLURRRDLLLURDLURRRRDLLLLRUURDLDRUUUULUDUULDDRULDDRULDDRRDLUULDDDRULLLDRRLURRULLDDRRULLLDRRUUDDLUUULDRDLURDDLURRUURDDLURRDLLRRRLLUDLURRDLURRDLURRDLUULLLLLUURDDLDUUDDURRDLLUURDRLLRLDRURULDRDDLUURRRULDRRULLDRRLLLLRRULLDRRRULLDRUULLDDRUULDRDDDLULUUUDDDRUUURDRDDDLLUUURRRDDDLLLLRULDRUULDRDLURRURDLURRLLRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRLRDLURRDLLLLUUDRRRUULDRLLDRRULLDRULLDDRULUUULDDRULDRLDDRUULDDRULLDURDLURRRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLRRLLLDRRRLLRRULLDRULLDRDLURRUULDDRURDLURRDLURRDLULLDRURRRDLLLLRURRULLDRULLDRLDRULLLDRURRULLDRRULLRULDDRULLDRDLURRRRRRUULDLDRRULDLLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURULLDDRULLDLURRDLULURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLRDLLURRRLDLUDRURDLLURRRDLLURRDLRURDLLURRDLLLLURDRULDRRULLLDURDLLURDRULRDRULLDRULRDRULDLLURRDLURLL


----------



## soup (Dec 1, 2013)

5 puzzle (3x2) in 0.000, 2 moves, inftps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




12345

LL


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 2, 2013)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 6.316, 73 moves, 11.558tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




172451069111538131214

ULDRURDDLUULDRURDLURDLULDRRULDLURURRDLULDRDLULDRRURULLRDLURDLULDRRULLDRUL



Just need better TPS on lower move solves for Sub 6

Edit:
15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.797, 62 moves, 10.695tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




213537112151184141069

URRRDLDRULLDLURLURRDLURRDLUULDRULDDRUULLDRURDLURRDLLLUDRULDRUL



There we go.


----------



## soup (Dec 2, 2013)

15 puzzle (4x4) in *5.488*, 80 moves, 14.577tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




183111564131451279210

UDLLUUURDDLURDDLURDLLURRURDLLLURRRULDRULLLDRRULLDDRUURDLULDRRRULLDRRULDLLURRDLUL




35 puzzle (6x6) in *31.423*, *375 moves*, 11.934tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




1928321635153117124921132223612529727308341151810261420243233

DRUULDLDRRULDDRULLDLURRDLLURDLLUUUUDRULDRDLLDRUURDDDLUULDDURDUUDLDRUUUURDDLURDDLURDLURRDLLURDLLUUURDDLURDDLURDLURRRRDRLLLLURRRRDLLLLURDLURRUULDRDLULDDRURRRUULDRDLULLLLDDRRRRULURUUDDUURDDLURDLRDLULLLULDRRLLDRURDLURRDLULLDRRULRDLUULDRDLURURRDLURDUUDDUURDDLURRDLLLLLURDLURRDLLURRDLRURDLLULDRUUDRULDULDRRULLDRRLDLUURRRDRRULLDRULRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDLURRDLULDRRULL



^^ what is this I don't even...


----------



## soup (Dec 3, 2013)

35puzzle avg12 pb: (29.144), 37.520, 38.936, (52.328), 37.329, 43.393, 45.217, 40.521, 46.825, 40.105, 44.696, 44.640 = *41.918*

35 puzzle (6x6) in *29.144*, *360 moves*, 12.352tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




3012152194512312014267326272819138171032916331118233422252435

DDDDLURDLLURDLULLLUURDLDRURDDLURDLLURRRDLLUULDDRURRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRULLDDRURRUULDDRURRDLLLLLURRDLLUURDDLURDLURRRDLLURLRULUDDDUUULDDDRUULDDRURRRULLLLURRDLRRLLURRDLDRURRDLLLLRUULDDRURULLDRULLDRDLURULDRDLURRRRRULLRDLLURRDLUDLURDLUURRDURDLULLDRULDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRURDLULDRURRULDRULLDRRULLLDRDLUURRRRRLLDRRULLDRRULLDLLUDRULDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRULDRRULDRRULDLURLL



35puzzle avg50 pb: 35.384, 46.616, 45.400, 43.840, 42.232, 36.104, 50.862, 48.472, 43.440, 41.600, 48.208, (58.464), 47.128, (29.144), 37.520, 38.936, 52.328, 37.329, 43.393, 45.217, 40.521, 46.825, 40.105, 44.696, 44.640, 37.817, 45.313, 39.673, 39.793, 49.769, 41.729, 39.751, 48.295, 50.999, 50.935, 44.935, 39.703, 45.831, 48.159, 43.047, 36.471, 50.159, 41.783, 51.863, 43.359, 39.288, 42.000, 41.488, 37.688, 42.447 = *43.606*

35puzzle avg5 pb: (29.144), 37.520, 38.936, (52.328), 37.329 = *37.928*


----------



## soup (Dec 3, 2013)

15puzzle avg50 pb: 7.792, 8.463, 10.904, 13.671, 12.704, 8.519, 7.256, 9.143, (16.583), 13.448, 12.824, 6.656, 9.264, 12.704, 6.288, 9.031, 10.448, 9.832, 9.336, 8.384, 8.408, 9.720, 10.656, 8.943, 8.632, 10.000, 14.000, 10.104, 9.048, 8.288, 9.056, 8.936, 10.288, 9.735, 12.184, 9.120, 10.472, (5.808), 9.984, 8.712, 7.120, 12.264, 11.648, 8.072, 10.551, 10.208, 11.152, 9.328, 14.784, 9.152 = *9.942*

First sub-10 avg50


15puzzle avg100 pb: 7.792, 8.463, 10.904, 13.671, 12.704, 8.519, 7.256, 9.143, (16.583), 13.448, 12.824, 6.656, 9.264, 12.704, 6.288, 9.031, 10.448, 9.832, 9.336, 8.384, 8.408, 9.720, 10.656, 8.943, 8.632, 10.000, 14.000, 10.104, 9.048, 8.288, 9.056, 8.936, 10.288, 9.735, 12.184, 9.120, 10.472, (5.808), 9.984, 8.712, 7.120, 12.264, 11.648, 8.072, 10.551, 10.208, 11.152, 9.328, 14.784, 9.152, 15.181, 12.314, 10.128, 7.264, 9.799, 11.384, 10.928, 8.000, 12.096, 9.888, 9.032, 10.664, 7.760, 8.440, 11.144, 8.648, 12.856, 10.400, 11.792, 9.272, 9.976, 11.232, 12.544, 10.720, 10.152, 10.952, 9.504, 9.000, 11.608, 11.240, 9.583, 11.368, 10.016, 10.168, 13.232, 10.952, 12.720, 11.352, 12.528, 13.888, 10.848, 8.968, 13.456, 9.608, 8.008, 9.312, 13.560, 9.504, 9.584, 8.520 = *10.289*


----------



## soup (Dec 4, 2013)

24 puzzle (5x5) in *16.352*, 198 moves, 12.109tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




236191031724132215112114208121618951724

RRRLDRULLDLURDLLURRDLRURDLLUUURULDRDLUULDDRDLURDDLUURULDDRURRDLDLLUUDDRRULLUURDRRUULDDURDLULDRULLDDRULURRDLLRRRRLLLURURDRDLLLURDLURRRDLLURULLLDDRUDRUULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRLLDRRULLLLDRULDRRULDRRULLDLU


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 4, 2013)

almost full second improvement and I wasted to moves with RL so could have been 48 moves.

15 puzzle (4x4) in 4.865, 50 moves, 10.277tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




143124211376511159108

LDDDRURDLUURDLULLURDDLURRLURDRULDLULDRRULDLURRDLUL


----------



## soup (Dec 4, 2013)

48puzzle avg5 pb: 1:07.625, (1:02.289), 1:12.289, (1:20.402), 1:06.818 = *1:08.911*

48puzzle avg12 pb: (1:44.115), 1:17.761, 1:25.842, 1:19.690, 1:14.642, 1:14.546, 1:07.081, 1:07.625, (1:02.289), 1:12.289, 1:20.402, 1:06.818 = *1:14.670*


48 puzzle (7x7) in *59.337*, 721 moves, 12.151tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




151323373614441051244738112192533127171682743242042303926193422414048353228296453134618

LLLLLLRRRRLDULLURDDLURRDLLURRDLLURRUURDDLURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLLLLRRLLURRDLURRDLLLRUDUUUULDLDDRRULDLDRRUUUUUURDLDRULDLDRDRUULDDRURDLDRUULLLLDDDRRRRUUUUUDRUULDRDLULDRDDLUULDRRLLRDLULDRDLULDDRURRURDLURURDDLURRDLLURULLDRULDDULDRLURULDDRURULLDRULLLDDRRURRRULLDRRRUDLLURRLLLDURRRLLDLURRRULLLDRRULLDDRULLURRDLLDRUUUULLLDDRUULDDRURDLLRRRLLDRURDLLDRRURRRULLLDRRUULDDULLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLDULDDRURRRRRUULDDRULLURDLDRUULLDDRULLLLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLDRRRRULRDLUULLLDRULLDRDLUUUDRULDRDLURDDLURRRRRUUDLDRRUULDDRULLLLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLDRRLULLLURRRDLLDRULLRDLLURRDLUULDLDRRULLURDLDRUURRDLUDLURRRDLLURDRULLDDRRRURUDDLUDRULDLLLURRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLRLLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLURRDLLURRDLULLDRRRULLLLDRULDRRRRULLLRRRDLLRULLDRRULDLURDULDLURRDLLU


----------



## soup (Dec 4, 2013)

99 puzzle (10x10) in *3:47.055*, 2864 moves, 12.614tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




967163677176143238927129493422664975418830287453652985388697148346188483168724732267971984552358013967909956395820213469503392255360649162706553718178951154824767315592210632444578487401951

LLLLLLUULDDRULDDRLDRULDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRURDLLURRRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLULDURURRDRUDDLLLUURDDLURRRRRDLLLLLURURRRRDDLLLLUUUUUUUUDRLURDLDRULDDDUUDDUUUDDDRUUUUDLDDDDUUUDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDRULDDRUUUULLDDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRUUULDDRDLULDRRRRRRULDRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULULLDLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDDUUDDUULDRRDLUDLURDLURRDLUUUUUURRRRRRRRUUULDRDLUULDDRDLULDRDLULLDRRDLLUDRULDRDLULDRDLLRULDRDLULDUDRRULLLDDURDLUUURRRRRRRRRLUUUUULDDDURULDDRULDDDRUULDDRULLDRRLDRURDDUDLURDLLLUUURDDDDLUUUDDDRULUUDDUURDLRDLULURUULLLULLDURUULDDUUDDRULDDRULDDRUULDDDRURRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRULLDRRULLDRULLLRRLLDRRULLDRULLDDUDRUUUUURRRRURLLRULLDRRRULLDRULLDRULLDLRRULLDRULLDRULULDDDRUULDDDRULDDDURUUUULDDDRULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDUDRUURRRRRRDUUUULDDRRLLDRUUULDDDDRUULDDDURULLLLLLLRDRLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRLLRDLUUUULLLUUURDDULDRURDDULDRURRDLLDRULDDRULDDRURDLDRURDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDDLLLLRRRRULLLLUUUUURRRUULDRRDLULLDRURDLULDRDDLULDRUULDDRULDRULLDRDLUUURRDDDDLLUUURDDDDLUUURDRDDLLUUURRDDDLLURRRRRULLLRRRLLLDRRRLLLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRULDRRULLDRULLDRULDLUDRULDRULLDRDLUURDLRDLUUUURRRRRULDDDUULDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRLRRULDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRDLLLURRDDLLUULDDDRUULLDDRURLLRDLRUULDRRRLULLDRDLUUURDDLURDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLURRUDURDLRULDRUULLDRDLUURDDDLUURRDDLLULUUULDDDRUULDDRUULDDDRUUDLLLLULLRULDDRULDDRURDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLUUDRULDDRUUUUULDRRLDLUULDDDRULDRLDRULDDRUUUUUUDRLLLRRULLDRRULDRRRLULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDDLDUUUDDDUUURUDDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDULURDDUULDRDLUUDDUURDDLURUURDLRDLURRDLLURRDLURLLUULDDRULDDRURRDLLURRLDULDRRURDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUUUUUDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRULLDDRRULURRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUUDDDUUURDDLUURRURRULDRRULLLDRRULDDLULDRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDLDRULDDRUURDDLULUUUURDLDRRUDLRULDRULDDRULDRLDRULLDDRRULRULRUUULDDRULDDRULDDRURDLURRLLRRDLURRDLURRRDLLLURDLUURRDDLLRRLRURDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRLLLDLURRRRDLLLLUURDLDRULLRRUURRULDRDLULDRDLULLDDRRULLLLUURRDLLUDRDDLUURRRRUULDRDLULLRRRLLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRULLDRUDDLRDLUULLUURRDLLDRURDLURRUDRULLDRRULLDRRULDDDDLUUULURLLRRDLLURDLURRDLURRRDDDDLLUUURRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLUULDLDRRULLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLUUULDDRULDDRURDLURRRLLRRDLUDLURRDLRRRLLLURRDRLLURRRDLURDLLURRDLURRDLLURDLLURDLURRRRDLLLLURDDULUDLUURLLURRLDLRRLLDRRULDRULDDRURRRRUULDLRRLLLDRRRUULDLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDDRRRRUULLDRULLDRRULLLDRRLLLLRRRULLDRULDULLRRLLURRDLLRRLDDRUULDDRULRRRURULLDRRDLULLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDDRURRRUURDDLURRDLLRRRLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLLLLLLLURRDLURRDLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRULLDRRULLDULDRRULLDRULLDDRURRULDRULLDRULLDRULLDDRUULLDRULDDRULRDLURRULLDDRULLURLDDUURDLDRUULDRRULDRUDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRULDRRULDRULLLLLDRRULDRRRULRDLULLLLDRRRULLDRRRRULDULLDRRULLLLRRDLUDLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRULLDRRULLRRRLLRDLULDLLURRDLULDRRULDLLURDRULLDRULRLDRULRRDLRDLURULDDRULURDDLULURRDLULDRRLLDURUDRULDLU


----------



## soup (Dec 4, 2013)

15puzzle avg100: 8.904, 8.368, 10.288, 9.136, 10.328, 8.912, 8.896, 11.024, 8.424, 7.712, 10.648, 7.016, 8.560, 11.256, 11.496, 7.672, 10.328, 11.112, 9.008, (6.200), 7.512, 11.064, 9.168, 8.096, 11.648, 9.320, 10.320, 12.816, 11.040, 9.392, 9.152, 11.496, 8.720, 7.344, 8.856, 9.040, 9.600, 9.208, 7.616, 12.401, 10.072, 9.632, 11.440, 10.080, 10.808, 12.648, 14.849, 7.816, 10.616, 10.992, 11.008, 10.256, 7.448, (15.792), 10.488, 9.648, 9.792, 8.128, 11.936, 10.176, 9.992, 13.272, 6.472, 6.400, 14.624, 8.600, 7.320, 10.440, 10.713, 10.216, 9.696, 8.416, 9.048, 9.304, 9.136, 9.416, 11.520, 12.248, 13.544, 7.224, 9.920, 7.712, 12.160, 9.048, 8.360, 10.512, 8.224, 8.824, 11.479, 10.456, 11.976, 12.470, 9.888, 7.904, 11.625, 9.072, 7.320, 11.296, 9.752, 12.200 = *9.883*

first sub10 avg100


----------



## soup (Dec 4, 2013)

99 puzzle (10x10) in 4:05.180, 3467 moves,* 14.141tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




378530778135760232832255581149418436895418321724471484666159041962508052128434985461751773769959576445792947242033429319235745191897039656973361192694978268263162258533867861056278831968740

DDDDDDRURULLDDRURRLLDRULDRUUDDUULDLDRRURDLUDLLURRDLLLLLLURRDRLLRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUUULDRULDLDRUULDDRULDDRUUUUUURRLLDURRDLDLUUUDDDUULDRUULDDDRUULDDRUULDDDRUUULDLDDRRURDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLULRURRRDRLLLRRRDLLUURRDDLDDRUUULDDDDRUUULRDDDLURUULLLLLDDDRRRRRRLUULLLLLLLLRRDDRRRRRRUUDUUUUULLLRULDRDLULLDDRRULDDRULDDRULDDRULLDRULLLLDRRRRRRUULLLLDDDULDRRRLLLRRURLLLRRDRULLLLDRUUUURRRRRRUUUUULLDRRDLULDRDLULLDRRDLULDRDLULDRDLULLDRRDLUUDDULDRDLURDDLUUUURRDUUUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRULDDRRLLDRUULDDRULLURDDLURDLURRRDLLLURURRRDDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLUULDDDRUURLDDURLDLURURDLURRRRRDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLULLRRLLRRLULDDRURDLUUUUULUUUDDRDRDDLRRULLDRRLLRRRRLLLLRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLRRLLLDRRRULLLDDRRULLDRRLDRULDDRULLUUUUUUDRULDDDUUDDRRULLDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULULLURDLDDRUULDDRUUDDLRURDLLLUUUURRRRRRUURRRLLDRULLLDRRULDRULLDDUULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRRLLLLRRRLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDDLUURDDDUUUULDRLURDLUDDDUUURDDDLUURDDDLUUUDDDDUUURDDDLUURDDDUUDDDLUUURDDULDDRULURDLUUUUURDDLUURDDDLURDLURRDDLUURDDLLURRRRDLLLURRDLURRRLLLRDUDLURRDLLRRLLRRLLURURDRDLLURRDLURRDLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLUDRUUUUUULLLLDRRLLDRRUULDDUUDRRULLDDRRUULDDDRUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRURDLDRULUUUULDDRULDDDLURRDLRUDLURULLDDDRRUULLDDRRULLLLLLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRUUULLURUUURDRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRDDLLLULRRDLUUDLLURDDUULDRURDDLUULDLDDRRUULDLDRRRLULDDDRLUUURDLDDRUUULDDDRUULLDDRRLDRUULLDDRRUUUUURULDDRURDDLUULLLDDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLURDDDLDUUUUURDDLURDDDLUURDDLURLRRRRRUUULLLRRUUULDLDDRUUDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURDDLURDURDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLULLLLUUURDDLURDDLURDLRRLURDLLURRDRLLURDLURRRLLLDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLDDURULLLLLLLUUUURRRRDLULDRULLLRRLDRULLDRUDDLUUURDDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUUUURDDLURDDDDDULUUURRDDDLULURRLLDRDLUURRRDRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRRRRDURDLULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDDRRURLULLDRRLLRULLDDRURRRRRRLLLLULUURDDLURDDURDLLLURRDLLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLURULDRULLDDRULLLLLLLLDRUULDDRURDLLURRDLURRDLLURDLUDLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLUUUDDRULDDRURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDRLLLLLLLURRRRUUULDDDRUURRDLDLUULLLDLDDRRRRURLLRULLRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRRUUUURRRRRRDLULLDRRDLULDRLRDLULDRULLDRURLULLDRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDDRLURLDRUURRUUULDDRULDDRULDDRURRUULDDULDRRUULLDRUDDULDRULLLUURRDLLDRURDLULRRRDDDLUURRDDLLLURLDLRRULDLLURRDLURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLUDLURUULDRLLDRUULDDRRLLLRRRUULLDDDRLRULLLDRULLDRURRDLLURDLRUUUULDDRULDDRURDDLURRRRULLLDRRULLLRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRDLUUDRULDRLRDLURRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRURDLURRDLURRRLLRDLLURRRRUURDLULLRDRDLULDRDLURRDLLLLLLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRULLLLLDRRULLLRRRRRLDULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRDLURDLLURDLURRRRRRULLLLDRRRRUUDDUULDDRUUDDULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRDLURDLURRRULLDRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULDULLDDRRUULDDRULLDUUDDRUUDRLLRDULRULDRDLUURDLRLURURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLRRRLLLURRRDLLLLLURDLURRDLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRDLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLULURRRRRRLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDLDRRURRRRULLDRRULLRRLLLLDRRRLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRURDLLURRRRRULDRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLLDDLURRRRULLLDRRULLLDRDLULDRURLRRRRULLDRRULLLRRLLLRRRLDRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRDLUURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLUDLLURRRRRLLLRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRDLLLULLLDRRURDLULDRRRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRULLLLDLLURDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRLLLLRRRRULLLDRRULDRULRDLULLRRRLLDRRULLLLLRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLLLURRDRULDRRULLLDURDLURDRULLDRULDRULLRRDRULLLDRRULLRLDRUL



15 puzzle (4x4) in* 5.152*, 66 moves, 12.811tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




111596151271332101448

LRRDDRUULLLDDRULURRDLURULLDRDLURULDRDLURRLRULDRRULDLLURRDLULDRRULL


----------



## qqwref (Dec 5, 2013)

63 puzzle (8x8)

Best single: *1:03.108*
Best average of 5: 1:06.450, 1:08.381, (1:05.569), (1:13.809), 1:06.138 = *1:06.990*
Best average of 12: 1:06.450, 1:08.381, 1:05.569, 1:13.809, 1:06.138, (1:24.616), 1:11.715, 1:11.747, (1:03.108), 1:16.508, 1:05.519, 1:18.973 =* 1:10.481*


----------



## soup (Dec 5, 2013)

399 puzzle (20x20) in *42:53.362*, 29643 moves, 11.519tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




155[/b]*328*355[/b]188[/b]222[/b]221[/b]30[/b]56[/b]78[/b]284[/b]60[/b]31[/b]170[/b]32[/b]92[/b]277[/b]71[/b]114[/b]174[/b]4[/b]7[/b]47[/b]318[/b]108[/b]128[/b]223[/b]251[/b]51[/b]69[/b]282[/b]207[/b]91[/b]166[/b]326[/b]76[/b]296[/b]94[/b]334[/b]120[/b]186[/b]357[/b]279[/b]280[/b]267[/b]193[/b]299[/b]297[/b]315[/b]220[/b]292[/b]209[/b]163[/b]320[/b]224[/b]354[/b]133[/b]214[/b]194[/b]337[/b]132[/b]173[/b]248[/b]398[/b]235[/b]115[/b]167[/b]356[/b]118[/b]228[/b]80[/b]290[/b]324[/b]358[/b]77[/b]192[/b]365[/b]19[/b]226[/b]288[/b]58[/b]139[/b]399[/b]308[/b]212[/b]44[/b]82[/b]16[/b]149[/b]112[/b]195[/b]287[/b]172[/b]378[/b]208[/b]302[/b]240[/b]286[/b]74[/b]156[/b]35[/b]55[/b]96[/b]165[/b]65[/b]383[/b]13[/b]99[/b]229[/b]213[/b]312[/b]368[/b]37[/b]332[/b]293[/b]241[/b]45[/b]338[/b]361[/b]33[/b]168[/b]238[/b]341[/b]143[/b]233[/b]397[/b]309[/b]23[/b]381[/b]392[/b]158[/b]41[/b]217[/b]50[/b]348[/b]38[/b]364[/b]154[/b]255[/b]371[/b]349[/b]210[/b]216[/b]42[/b]269[/b]200[/b]331[/b]307[/b]281[/b]187[/b]137[/b]343[/b]259[/b]6[/b]329[/b]157[/b]169[/b]327[/b]54[/b]386[/b]311[/b]39[/b]336[/b]61[/b]57[/b]161[/b]84[/b]52[/b]344[/b]14[/b]330[/b]83[/b]273[/b]339[/b]199[/b]183[/b]197[/b]9[/b]125[/b]103[/b]278[/b]151[/b]12[/b]249[/b]98[/b]73[/b]316[/b]304[/b]184[/b]346[/b]374[/b]384[/b]10[/b]310[/b]393[/b]17[/b]105[/b]350[/b]101[/b]347[/b]53[/b]46[/b]59[/b]390[/b]100[/b]206[/b]319[/b]24[/b]202[/b]134[/b]370[/b]20[/b]153[/b]2[/b]245[/b]176[/b]323[/b]18[/b]377[/b]95[/b]351[/b]93[/b]291[/b]375[/b]289[/b]40[/b]147[/b]367[/b]142[/b]376[/b]8[/b]258[/b]306[/b]247[/b]64[/b]145[/b]340[/b]369[/b]70[/b]272[/b]372[/b]117[/b]104[/b]274[/b]135[/b]177[/b]146[/b]254[/b]136[/b]205[/b]333[/b]196[/b]75[/b]28[/b]130[/b]211[/b]359[/b]5[/b]275[/b]263[/b]138[/b]325[/b]227[/b]140[/b]252[/b]160[/b]391[/b]271[/b]191[/b]29[/b]48[/b]123[/b]353[/b]261[/b]79[/b]180[/b]237[/b]276[/b]322[/b]232[/b]97[/b]215[/b]63[/b]373[/b]22[/b]234[/b]111[/b]122[/b]131[/b]89[/b]342[/b]380[/b]107[/b]218[/b]182[/b]394[/b]317[/b]159[/b]21[/b]246[/b]175[/b]113[/b]266[/b]395[/b]295[/b]268[/b]301[/b]219[/b]124[/b]203[/b]62[/b]49[/b]121[/b]262[/b]321[/b]305[/b]231[/b]242[/b]152[/b]239[/b]90[/b]345[/b]253[/b]88[/b]385[/b]189[/b]265[/b]314[/b]243[/b]283[/b]141[/b]171[/b]179[/b]257[/b]313[/b]256[/b]201[/b]36[/b]230[/b]116[/b]204[/b]68[/b]382[/b]66[/b]3[/b]119[/b]87[/b]366[/b]300[/b]335[/b]270[/b]260[/b]43[/b]25[/b]85[/b]26[/b]110[/b]72[/b]389[/b]379[/b]86[/b]298[/b]106[/b]198[/b]109[/b]148[/b]387[/b]225[/b]67[/b]363[/b]126[/b]34[/b]236[/b]27[/b]352[/b]250[/b]264[/b]285[/b]181[/b]81[/b]396[/b]11[/b]162[/b]190[/b]360[/b]129[/b]388[/b]244[/b]144[/b]102[/b]303[/b]362[/b]178[/b]185[/b]294[/b]164[/b]150[/b]15[/b]127[/b]1[/b]

DDDDDDUDULLUULLDDDRDRUUDDRUUULLDLDDDDDRRURUUUULDDDDDRULDDRUUUUUUUUULLDDRUUDDRUULDDRULDDDRULDRUULLDRRDLRULDRULUUUUUDDUURDLDDUUDDRULUDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULRUUUULDDRUULDRUDURLRDLLDDRUUULDDDRUUURRDLULLDRRDDDLUUULDLDDDRRRLLDRUUUUULDDDDDUUUUDDDDDDDDDDLDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDLUDDULLDRRRUULLLDRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRUUDLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUDUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDLUUDDLURRDLURRDURDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUDDDRLRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDURLRDLLUURDDULRRRDRLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRURRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLURRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLLRRUULDRUULLRRRLURRRRRRLDLDLLLLUURDULLDRDUURDLDLURRURDLLLRRLLURRRDLLLURRULRRRDRRRRRRRRUDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUULURRRRRRRRRDDDDLRRRRRRRLLUDDLRDRDLURRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDLLLLLRUUUUUUUDLDRLURDLURUDRRUUUULDLDDRRULLLDRRRRLDLLURULLURDLULDRLLURRDLUURDRRRDDDDDDDDRUDDLLLLLRRUUUUUUUULURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUDRRRLLLURRRRRULLRRRLLLRRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRULLLRRRRDLLURDURDLUULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRUUDRULLDRRULLDRURRULURLLDRRULLLLDRRRRRLDLLLURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRLLURRRULULDLDRUUDDRULLDRURULDRULLDRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDRDDDLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUDDLUUUUUUUUUDLDRLURDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUDUDLLDDDDDDUUUUUURDDDDLDURDDLUUUUUUUDDDULLLDDDDDRRRUUUULLURRRDLLLLUDDDDDRRRUUULLLDDRRRULDRUDLULDRRULLUULDDDRUUULDRDDLURULDDRUURRRRLDDDULLLURURRULUULRRRRRRDLDDDDLLUUULURRRRRDRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRRDDDLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLUUUUDRRRRRDDDLLLLLUURRRRRRLDDLLLLLUDUUURURRRRRRULLRRULDDDRURDDLDLURUUDURRULLDRULDRDDDLUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUURUULDRLDUURDDLUULLDRDDDDDDRUUUUUURRDDDDDDLLUUUUUURRDDDDDDLLUUUURRRDDDDLLLUUURRRUULLDDRRULLDRRLLLLRRLLRRRULLLDRRUDUUUURRRDLDLLLUURRRDDLLLUURRRDDLDLLUUURRDDDLLLUUDDRUUURRRDDDDDDDDUURDLLLLLRUUUUUUURRRLLLURRRDLLLURRDLLLURDULDRRRLLURDRLRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLRUUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUUURLLLLRDDDDDDULRRRUUUURRRLDRRULLDRULLDRDDDLLUUURRUUULLURUUULLRULDRLLDRRUULDDDRUUULDDDDRURUULLDDDDRUUUURDLULRULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRRULLDRURDLLUUUUDDDDDRUUUULDDDDUUDDRUUUURRRDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUURRRDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUDRRRRRDDDLDDRLLLLLUUUUUUUURDLULDDRULDDDRULDUUUDDDRUULDDRUURRULRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDDLLLLUURRRLLLDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRDDLRLRLLLUURRRDDDDLDDRRRDLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUUULLDDDDDDRRUUUUULLLLDDDDDRRRRUUUULLLLLDDDDRRRRURDULDRUUULLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLRRRLUULDDRULDDRURDLUUUULLLRLLUUUURDDDLUUUDDDUURRDDLLURRDDLDUULDDRUUULDDDDUUUDDDRUULDDDRUUUDRDDDLDUUURDDLURRDLLULRRRRDLLURRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRLDRDLUUUULDDRUURDLULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDUUULDDDRRUULLDRRLDDRUUULDDDRUUUUUULLLDRRULDDRUDRULDDRULLDRRUULLDDRRLDRUULDDRULLDRRLDRURDDDDDDLUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULLDDDDRRUUULLLDDDUDRRRUULLLLLRDDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLRLUUUDDDLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUULUUUUUULLLURRUDDRULLDDRRUUUULLDDDDRRUUULDDDDRUUUURDLULDDRULUULDRRULDRULDDRULDDDDDUUUUULDDDDRRUUULLDDDRRUUULDRDDLDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUUDDDDDDRUULUUUDDDDUUUULUDDDDDDRUUUUUDDDDDDUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDUUUUDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUUUULUUUDDDDDDDDDDRUURDDLUUUULDDRLDRULDDRUUULLLUUUUUULULLUUDDDUURDDLUUUUUULDDRUULDDRULDRUULDDDRUULDDDRULDRUULDDRULLRULLDRRULLRRDRULLDRRRLULLURLLURRLRDLURRDLLRRLLDDDDDDRRUUUUUUDRUDLURRULLLRRDLRULDRDDDDDDDLUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDUDDDDDUULRRDULDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUULURRUDLLLDRRURDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUDRRDDDDDDDULLUUUUURRRDDDDDLLLUUUURRRRDDDDLLLLUUUULDDDDRUULLDDRRUUUUUURRRRRDLLLLUUUUULLRLLLRLLLLLLLUUUUURRDLLRDDLUURRLLRULDRDDDUUUUDLDDDDUUUURDDDLUUURDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLDUUUUUDRDDDLDUUUDDRDLUUUURDDDDDLUUURDDDLUUURLDDRDLRULDRDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUUURUUDDDDDUDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUURDDLDUUDRDLUURRDDLLURRRRLDLLLURRRDLLLRRRURDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRULDLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDUUUUUUUUULUURULURULDDRUURDDDLUULDRDRUUULDRDDDLUUDDLDRUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUULLDDDDDRDRUUUUULDDDDDDRDUUUUUUULDDDDDDDRDUUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULLDRDDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLDDULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLUUUUUUULLLLURLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLLLLDDDDDRDLRRRRRRRLURRDRRLLRRRRRRRRRULDDRULLDRRLLDRRULLDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLRDRLLRDLUURDLURDLLRLLLDDDDLLLLLRLLLLUUUURDDLURRDDLURLLRRDLLURRDDLURDLLURRDLLURRDLLRRRLLRURRDLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLLRRLLURRDLLURDLURRDLLLLLLLLLURRDLLURRRDLLRRRLLURRDLLRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRDLURRDLLLLRURRDLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLRURRRDLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRLRLLDRURRUUULDDDDRULLLRRUDDURDLURULLLDLDRRRRURRDRLURDLLLLLLLRURRRRRRDRRRLLLLLLLLLLURRLDRRRRRRURDLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLUURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRULLLLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDDRRULLLLLURDDLURRDLURRLLLRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLUDLLUULRDRRRLLLLLLLLLLLDRRLUURDDLURRRDLLURRDLLRRRLLRRRLLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLULRRRDLLLLURRRDLURRDRLURDLLLLRUULRRRRRRRRRRUULDRRDLLULLDDDRRULRDLLURRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDLRRRLLDRRULLUULDDDRUULDDRURDLLURLRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLULLLDRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRLLLRRULDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLURLLLLLLDDRULLLLDRURDLLLRULUULUUDLRDDUUDDLUURDDLURRDDLLURDDLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRDLRURRDLLURRRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRRRUDLLLLURRRRRULLLLLDDRRURRLLLDRURULDDLURLUDLRRULLDRRULLDDRULLLDRULDRURRRUULDDRRRLLLRULDRRULLDLRRULLDRULLDRULLDRDLURRRUURRDLDLURRDLURRDLLURRDLRLRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRLLDURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLRRLLURRDLURRDLRULRDLURRDLUULRULDDDRUULDDRURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLUDLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLULLLUULDDRULDDRUUDDDUUURDDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLLLLRURRRLDLURRDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLUULDDRUUULDDRRLRRRLLDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRURRRRDDLLLLURRRRRRLULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDDRULLLLLDLLLLURRDLURRRLLDLURRLLDRURRDLLLRUDLURDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRUUULDDRULDDRULLLLLUDLURDLRRDLLURRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLRRRLLUDLURRDLURRRDLDLURLDRULRRLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRRRRULLDRRLURRDULLRRRDLLRRULLDLRURDLLURRDLLRRULDRLLUDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRRDLLULRDLULDRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLRRULLDDRRRUULLLDDRRDLLUUURRDDLDLUUURRDDDLLUURRRDDLLLUURDRRRDLLLLURRRRUURRDLLDRURDLLURRRDLURRDLURRRLLLRRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLUDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLRLLRLLLLLLRUUDDUURDRLLRDLURRDLLURRDLURRRLLRDLLRULLURDLLRDRURRRDRLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRLRLURLLRLLLRULDLDLLUDLLLLLUDLURRLDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLURRDLURRLLLRDLLLLLURRRRDLLURRDLURRDLRRLLURRRRDLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURLRDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRRRULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLRRDLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRURRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDURDLLURRDLLURRRRRRRRRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRLULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLURRDLLUURDRDLLURLLURRRDLDLURRRRRURRDRRRRRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLLLDRULRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLRDLULDRRRULLDRULLRRRDLULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRURDLURRRULLDRRULLLRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDLRRDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLURRDLULDRRLLLLRRRRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDLUUDRRRRRLRLLLRULDRRULDRRULDRRRLLLRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRDRUULDRRRULLDLURDLRDLURRRULLDRRRLLRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRULRDRULDRRUDRULLDRRULLLLLLLLRDLULRRRRDLLURRDLURRDLURDRULLLDRRULLDRULDRRULDRRRULLLDRULDUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRDRRURLLRDLLURRULDRRULDRRULDRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRULDRRLRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRLLRRULLLDRRRRRLULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLRRULLLLRDRRULLLLLLLDLULDRRRRLULLDRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRLURDRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLRRDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLRDRRULDRRULDRULDLURRDLULDRRLLLLLLLLLLLULDRRULDRRUDRRULLLDRRLLRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRLLRRRULLLDRDRRUULRDLLRRDLLURRRLULLDRRRRLLRULLDRRRULLDRRRLRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLRULLLDRRRULRDLULLDRULLDULLDRULLDRRULDRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLRRRLLDRRULLDRRRRLLLLRRULLRRDLULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRLLDRRULLDLULLLLDLUDLRRLLDRRURLLLRRDLLURRLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRDLULLDRRULLRDLURRDLLURRDLULDRUDRULLLLLLDLURDRULLDRLRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLRDRRRULLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRRULLDLRRLRULLLLLLDRRLLRRULLDRRLRULDRRULRLLDRRRULLDRRRLULDURDRULLDRRRULRDLULLRLLLLLDRULDRRRULLDLRRRRULLLDRULDRRRULLDRRUDRULLDRUUDDRULLLDURDRULLLDRULLDUDRULDRRRULLDRRULDULLURLDRURRRRRRRRRRRLLLLRRRRLLRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRLULLLLDRRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRDLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRLLRLUDRRRDDDRUUUDDDLDRUUUURDRDDDDLLULUURRLLDDDRUUURDDDDLULDRUUUUURRDLLRDLURRDDDDLLULUURUDLULURRDLLURRRLLRDLLURURULDDRUURULDDRLURDLURULLURDLUDURDDLUULUURRLLRDDULRURDLURDRUUULDDDRRUDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRUULLLDDRURDULDRURRDDDDDDDDDDDRDLURDUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUULURLRRDLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDUDLRULLDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUDUUURRDLULRLLDRRDLURULLDRDRURLRDLLURULLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDRDRRUULRDLDUULDDRUULRRRRULLLLRDRRULLLRDRRUDRULLDRRULLLLLLLDLDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLDDRRRRRRLRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUURULLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLUULLDRRUDLUUURDRRUUULLRDLUULDDDUUUDDRUULDRULLLDDDDDDDDDRURUULDDDRUULLLDDRRRULLLDRULLRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUULLUDLDDDRUULDDDDDRUUULDDDRUUUULDDRULDLDDDRRUUUULDDDDULDRRULRULLDDDRURLLULDRRRUURUUULLURRDLURURDRDDDDDDLUUUUULUURDDRULRDLRLURDRRDDDDDLLLUUUUURRDRDDDDLLLUUUUURRRRRDDDDDLLLLLUUUURRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLRUUURRRRURDDDRDLLLLLLUUUUDRRRRRLDDRRRDLLLLLLLUUURURURRRRURLLLURDDLDULURURRDDLLUUDDRDLUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURULDDURDLURDDDDDDDUULUUUUUDLULDDDDDDRRUUUUULLLRDLUUUUDRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDULLLLUUUUUUURRRUDUUUUURRRLLURRRDDDDDDDDDDLDDRDLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUDLRRRLDLLRRRRLLLDRUUUDRURRDLLURDLLURRRDLLURDLLLURRDLLURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDULUURDLLLLLUURUUULDDUURUDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRDDDDDDDDDLRDLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUDRRRRUDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRLUUULDDDLLLLDDDDDDRUUUUUULLLDDDLDDRRDLURRDLLRRULDLUDLURDLUUUUUDDDDDLUUUULDDDDRUULLLRRRUULLDLDDDRRULLLDRRRRUULLLLDDRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRRRLRRRRLUUUUDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLLLRLDLLLLURDLUUUUUURLDDDRURUULLRULDDDDRULDRULDRUUUUULUUURDDLDURLDRULDRLUDRULDDRUDDDDDDDDLURDLUUUUUUUUUUDURUULDRDLURDLUDRDUUDDLUURRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUURRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRUULDRRDDDDDDDDRDLLLUUUUUUUUUDURRURDUULDRLLRRDLULDRULLDDRURLDLURDLURRLLDRURUUDRRULLDRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRRRURDDDDDDDDDDLURRRLDURDLURDDLURDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDRDLURDDLLLLLLLRRRRRRURRRLDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUULUUDDDDDDUUUURDDDDDULUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDUURUDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRDLLRRRRULDDUDRULDDRURRDDLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURUUULRRDRRRRDUUUURRLDDLUURDDDLUURRULLDRRURLLLLLURRUUURRDDLDLUURLURDDDLUUURDRDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUURRDLDDDDDDLUUUUUURRRDDDDDDLLLUUUUURRRDDDDDLLLUUUURRRRDDDDLLLLLRUUURRRRDDRDLLLLLUURRRRRDDRLURDLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLUUDURRRRRRRRRRRRURLLLLLLUUULLULLRURDDLUULDURDLDDRUUUUULLDRRULDDDDDDRUUUUUULDLRDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDRDULDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUURRDDDDDDLRRRDLLLLUUUUUURLLLLLLLLURRLLRRRDLLURRLRRDLLURRRDLURDLLLURRRRLLRRDLLURRDLLRRRRLLLURRDLLURRRRRRRRRRDLULLDDDDRRUUUDDRDDLUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDLRRRDLUUUUURDDRULLDRRDDDDUDLLLRUUUUURRDDDDDLLUUUULDDDRUULUDDDULDRRURDLLLLLLLLUUUUUURDDDDDUUDDRRRRRRRRUDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUULLLLLDDDDDRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRLUUURRRRRRRRDRLLDRRULLRRULDDRULLLLRDUUULDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDLDLDRRRRRRRRRLUUULLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRLRULLLLLUUURLURRRLLDLLDUUULDDDUUULDDUUDDDRUULDDRULUDDDRULDDRULLLDDRRRRLULRRRRRRRRRRRLDRLURDLLLLLLLDDRULDDRRULLLDRRRLLDRRUURDDLULRRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRRRRRLLLLURRRDLLUULDDRURRRDLLLULRRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLUUUULDLDDRRULLDDRRURRLRDLURDLLLURRRDLLRRRLLURRDLURRLLRRRLLRRDLLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLURRDLLURRRLLRRDLULULDLLLLRRRRRRRRULRRLULDRDLULLDRRULLDLRRDLRULLDRRULRLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLURRDLURRRLLRRLLURDDLURRDLURRDLRRLLURRRDLLRRLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLRRRRLLURRDLLLURRDLURRDLLLLRUUULUDLDRRUURDDLRULDDRUURDDDLUURDDLURRRRLLLLRULULDRRULDRDLULDRULLDDRUDUULLLDDRRUUULRULDRDLULLDDRRULDDRUURDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRLLRRLDLRRUULLDDRULRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRURLLLLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLLRRRLLLDDRRRULRDLLLURRRLULLDRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLLLLRRRULLDRDLUDRULDLURRULLLDDRRULLLLLLRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLUUULDDDRURULLLDDRRUUUURDDLUULDRDLULDDRULLDRRLDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUULLLLDRRLDRRRULDRULLLLLRDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRLULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRURULLLDLDRRRULLLLDDRRUULLDURDLDRURLLRULDRDLURLRRRRRRRRRRULLUDDUUULDDDRUULDDRURDLURRDDLUDRUULUDRDLUULDDRURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRUUDRRRDLLRRDLURRDLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRDRLURDLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLULLLLLLLLLLDRRURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLUULDDRULLDRRULLDLDRRURRDLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLURLRLLLLLLLLLULDDRUUULDDRURDDLURRLDLURRRLLLDRURRDLLLRRRRLLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLRDLLRRRLLRLLRRULDRULLURRRRLLRRLLRRDLLLURRRRLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLRRRLLURDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLDRULLLLLLLLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURLRRRLLLLLRLLLLDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLLLURRRDLUULDRLURRDLDRURRDLLLLRURRULDRLLDRRURRRULLDRDURULLDRRUULDDRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRLLLLDRRRRURULLLRDRULLDRUULLDDRULLDDRRUDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDRULLDRRUULDDRULDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDLRRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRLLLLLDRRRRUDLLLLURRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRLURDULDRDLURDLUDRULURDLRDLUUDURRRRRRRRDRLLUDLURDLURRDLLURRDLURRRLLLDRRLURRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUDLURDLLLURRDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURDLURRRRRRRLLLRRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRRLLLRRULLLDRRULLDDRURRRRRRDLLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRLLRRULLDRRULLLLLLDDRRRRRULLLULLLDRRULLDRLLLDRURRULDDULLRDRUULDLRRLDRULRLLLLLLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLRRRDLLULURDRLURDLURRRDLLURRDLLRURDLURRDLULDRURRDLLDRULLLLLLULDDRURRRDLLLURRDLULRRRDLLURRRDLLURDLULLLLLLLURRLLRRDLURRDLURRDRLLRRRLLLRURDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLLLDRRRULLLLURRDLDRULLLRRLDRUUDLLLURDLURRDLDRULDLUURDLDRULRDLUUDRULLDDRRULURRDLLRRRLURDLLURRRDLLUDURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLRRRLLRRLLLLRURRDLLRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRLLLLLLLLLLLLDDULDRRRRRRRRRRRRURDULDRURRRRUUDLRLLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRUUDDUUDLLLRRRRLDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLDRRRRULLLLDULRLDRURRRRULLDRURLLLDRULLLRRRLLDRLLRRLULDRRULLDRRLDLURRRRURRDRLLRRLLURRDLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLRRRLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLRRLURRDLLURRDLULDRULDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLDLDULLULDRRULDRRRULDURDLULDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRLRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDLULLLLLLLLRLLLLLLDURLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRLLRRRULLDRRULDRRURLLLDRRRURLLLDRRRULDRRRLLRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLRRDLLLLLLLDULLLLLLRULDRRRULLDRRLRULDRRULLDRRUDRLRRLLRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRLRULDRRLRRRLULLDRRRULLLDRRRRRLRRRLUDRLRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLRDLLLLLLLRLLLLLRLLLUDRULLDRRULDRRULLRDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRLLRRRLLRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLRDRRULLLLLLLLLRLLDRRULDRRULDRRRRULLDRRLLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLRLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRUDRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLRRLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRUDRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULDRLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLDLRURDRULDRRULDLRRRULLDRRRULDRULLLLLLLDRDRUUDDLURRULLDRULDRRRULLRDRRULLDRRRLLLLUDRULDRRULDRRRULLLRRRLLDRRRLURDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLLLLDLDUURRRDLUDLURRRDLLURDRULRRDLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDLRRRULDDRRUDLLURRULDRRULDRRRULLDRULLDLLLLUDRRULDRULLDRRULDRRULDRRUDRULLDRUDRULDLULDRRULLRLDULDRRLLLRULDRRULDRRULRLDRULLLRLLLDRRLRRLULDRRULDRRULLDRRULLDRLLRRULLDRRULLLDRLRLURDRULLDRULRLDURULDDRULURDLDURDLUUUDDRULDRULRLRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRULLRRDLURRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLRRLLLDDRUUUDDDLURUULDDRRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLRRULDDLUDRULUDRULDRLRDLUURURRRRRRULLRRRRRRRLDRRRDDLURDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLURRDLLRRULLDLUURRRRDDLLLURRRDLLLLURRDLLURULDDRULRULLDRRUDLURUDLLLDDRRRULRDLULLLDRRRRUUULLDDLLLLDRRRRRRUULLLLLLRLDDULLLDLURDLLLRLRULDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRULRURDUULLDDDRUULLDLRURDLDRULLDRUURDLLRRRRRRRRLRUUURDLUULDRLURDLUURDLURRRULLURULDRDDDDDDDLLRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULLLDDDDLDDRRRRUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLDRDDDULRULDRRRRRRRRRLURDUDLUURULDRRDDDULLUUUUDRRRDURRRRRDLDDLLLLURRDLURRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRLRRLLURRRDLLULDLLLLLLLRLLRRLUUDDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRUULLLLLLDLDDRRRRRRRRLLURDULDRUURRRRRRRRRRRRLDDLLLLLLLLLLLLRUURRRULLLRRULLDDRULLDRRRRULLLDRULLLDURRDLLURDURDLURDLULLDLDLUUDLRRRLRRUDUUURRRRLULULDRUDLDRUUULDRULLDRUDDDDDDDRUUUUUULLDDDDDDRRUUUUULLURDLLURRRDLLURLURDLRRLLLURDLLURRDURRRDLLLLLRULDDURULDDUULDULDRRULLDRURDLLURDRULDLDDDDDDLRRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDRRRRURUUUUULLLLLLLRDDDDDDDURRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDRDLRULDRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDLRULDRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUDLLLLLURDURRRRRRDDDDDDURLDDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLRLLLLLUUULLLUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLRRUUUUUULLLURRRRRRDDDDDDRUDDLLLLUUUUUUUDLURLRRDRRRDDDRUDDDURDDLURRDLLLLLLLLRUUUUUURRRRRDDDDRRRUDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUDURRDRULLDRRDLURRRRRDDDDLRRRDDLLLLLLLLUDLRULRLRLRLUUUUURRULLLRDRUULLLLLDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUULLLLDLDDDDDDRUULDRLRRRRRRRRLLLUUUUUULLLLDDDDDLDRRRRRRLLRUUUUUDRRLRRDRULLDRUULLDLRRLDRUULLDDRRUUULLLLLLURRRLLRRDLURDLLURRDLLURRRRLLRDLURRRRDDDDDLRLRRRRDRULRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDRRRRLLURRDLLLLULLDUUUULDDURLDDDUDRUUURRDDDLLULRUURDDURDDLLUURULRRRDDLUDRLRLRLRULDRUDDLURRDLLLLUUUURRDDDRRRDLULLUUULDUULLLDRDDDDRUUULLLRURDLURRDLLLLDDDRRRRLLLRRRUUULLLLDDRDRRRUUULLLLDDDRRRRRLURURRRRRUUULDDDDRUUULDDUUDDDRLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUULLRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLRLDDDULLRURLLLDDDDDRUUULLLRDDDRRRLUULLLLRDDDURRRUUDLLUULDDLDRRRRLLUUULLLDDDRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRUDRULLRRULLLLLDDRRRRURLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLURRDLURRDLLRRRLLURLLRDLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLLLLLLRDLURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLRLDDDDLURLRRRRRRRRDLDURLRRRRRRUUUULLLLLDDDDRRRRRUUUDDDUUUULLLLLRDDDDRRRRUUUULLRRLLLLLDDDDRRULLLDRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLDDDDLRULDRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLRRDDDRRRRRRRRRDUUULLLLLLRLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLRLLLRLLLLLLLDLULDRUUURDDDLUURRDDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUUURRRLLLLLDDLURLUURDDLURDDDLUURDDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULDDRULLDRULLRDRRULLLRRLDRULULLDDLLLLLLLRLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLULULDUURDDLURDLURDDLURULDDRURDDLURRRRRRRLRLLRRLLRRLLRLRRRLDDDLURDLURULDDRUULRLDRUULDRRDDLLLLLRRRRRLLLLRRLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDLURDRDLLURDLURRRLRLLRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRLLRRDLUULLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLRDLUURDRDLLURDDURLLRDLURDLURRDLURRDLRRLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLULLUDRULDDRRRLLURDLURRDLLURDLRRURRDRLLLLLRRLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRUULDDRUULLDDDRRUULLLLDDRRRRURRDLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLRLLLLLLULRDLURLRRRRRRRLLLLUULUDRULDRDLULDDRULLDLDRRRURRRRRRLLLLRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRLLRRRDDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRULLDDRURRRRRDLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRDLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDLDRRRRRRRULRUUULDRLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRLLLLLRRRULDRRLLURDULLLDRRRRRULLLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLDLLURDDLUURDLRDLLURDLLURRDLUDUDUDLUDLLRRRLURDLRRLLLLLLLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLURRDLURDLURRDULLDRURDLLLLLLUURDRLLURUDRDLLUURDDLURDDLURDLURRDLURDLURRRDLLLURRDLURDLLURRDLURRLLRRDLURRDLULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULDRLDRULLRRLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRUDRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRLULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRDRURDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLRDLLURDRULDLURLRURRRDDLLLLRULLDRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRUULLLLLLLDRDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRURDULDRULLLLDRRRUUULLLDDDRRRUUULLLDDRDDLURULRDLDUDRUULDRDLUUUURDDDLRDLUUURRRDDLLLRRDLULURRRLLLDRDLUURRRDDLLULDURDLURURLRRRRUDUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDRULLLDRURDLLRLLLURRRDLLRRLLLRRRLLURRDLULRLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLDULDRURRDLLURRDLURRRLDLURDLURRLLDRURDLURRDLURRRLLRRDLLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLURRDLDUDURUUULLDDRULLDDRULLLLLLLLLLLRLDRULLLDRURDLURRRDLLRRRRLLLURLLRDLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLRURLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRRRULLDRULLLRRLLDRRLLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRUDRULLLLLLLDRURDRLLURRDLLURRRDLLRRRLURDLLRRLLURURDDLURRDLULRRRRRULLDRRLLLRRULULDLRDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDDRUDLURRLRULLLLLDLLRLLRRRULLDLLURRDLURRDLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRDLLRRURDLLURURRRRRRRRRULDDURDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRURLLRDRULLDRULLRDRRULLDLRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULULLLLLDDRRRRULLLLLDRDRURDLURRRRRLLLRULLDRLULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDDLURRDLUULDRULLDRLDRULDUUDLURDLURRDLLLDRRRURRRRRRRULDULLLDRRULLRDRRULLRLLDRRLLLRRULLRRRRLLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRULLDRULLLDRDULDRURLLRRULLDRDLUURRRRDRLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDDLUURLDDRULLURRDLURRDLURRLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURDLULULDDRURDLUDLURDLULLLLLLLLLLDLLURRRRLDLURRDLLLURRDLLRRRRLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLDRRRLLLURRRLLLLRRLDRURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDDULLURRRDLLLURLDRRRULRLULLDDRURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRULDRLLRLLDRRUDLURLDLURRRLLLRRLRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRULDRRRULLLDRULLDDRULLLLLLLDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLURRRDLLURRDLLLLLLLLLUURDLDRRRLLURDLURRDLURRDURDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRLDLURRRRRRULLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLRRLLDRRRULLDRULLLLRRDRRLLLRULDRRULLLDRRLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRURDLURRRLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRDRURRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRRRRULLDRRULDRLLLLLLDRRRRRUDLLLLLURRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLLDLDURRLURRRRDLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLULLLLDLDRRULDLRULDLLLURRDLRRLUDLURRDLURRDLLLRURRULDRRRRLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRRLULLLLDRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDDRURLRDLURULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLRULLDRULDRRRRLLLRRULLDRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULLLDRRULDRRRLLLRRRULDRRRULLLLDRRULDRRRULLRRRLLLLDRDRRURUDLDLLURRRULLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDLRRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRLLLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDLURDRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRRLLLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRUDRULDRRRRRULLDRRULRDRULLDRRULLRRDRULLDRRRULRDDRULLRRDLURULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRDRRRRRRULLLRRDLUUDULLURRDDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDLLLULDRRRULDRLULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRULLLLDRRRULDRRRLLRRULLDRRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULRDLLRULLLLLLLLLLRLRRRRRRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURDLLLLLLLLLLLRULDRULDLRRRULLDRULLRRLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRLLDRUUDDLURRULDRRULLRRRRLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRUDRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLRLLRRRRRRRLLLRLLLRDLRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRLURRDLLRURRDRLLURRDLUDURDLLLLLLLLLLLLURDRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLRDRRULLRRRLLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRLLLLLURDLULDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLDRULDDRRRULRDLLLURRLUDRULDRRULDRRRUDULLLDRRRRUDRRLLUDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLRLLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULRRDULDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRULLLLLLRLRRLLLRRRRDRRLLLRLRLLLLLURDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULRLLLLDRUDRULDRRULLDRRLURLDRULLLLLLDRRULDRLULDRRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRUDRULLDRRUDRULLDRRULLLLLLLDRULDRRULDRRRULLRRDLULDRRUDRULLDRRULRDRULLDRUDRULLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRULLRLLLDULDRRULDRRLRRLULDRRULLDRRULDLLLLRLUDRRRRLLLULDRRULDRRULDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDUDRRLLRUDRUDLULDRRULLRULDDRULUDRDLUDRULRDLUDRULURDDLURULDRURRRRRRRRLLLLRULRRLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRULLDRLRDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLUURDDLURRLLDRULRRDLLURDLLUULDDRURDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLLRUURDLLDRRURRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLULLLLLLLLLLRLDLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLRRRLLURRDLURRDLURRLLRRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURULLLLLLLLLLLRLUULDDRRULLDDRRRULLLDRDRUUULDDRULDDRRLLURRLLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLRURDLLULRRRRRULLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLDDRRULLLLLLLLLUULDRULDDUURDDLLURRDDLLUURDDLLURRDLLRURDLLURDLURRDLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDDLUUDDRULLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRDLURRUULLDRRDLULLRRLULDDRRULLLURRDLLURRDLLDRRLDRUULDRULLLDRDRURRRRRRUURDLLRRRDLLURDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRRLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLLRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRLLLRRRLLLRRRUDDULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRULDRRULLLDRRULDDURULLDURRDLLULDRRULLDRRURRRULLDRRRRRRULLLDRRLLLLRRRULLLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRULLLLLDDDRRRRUULLDRRULLLLDLLDRRRRRUULLUURRDLLDRLLDRDURUURDLLDRRULLLLLLDDRRRRRUDRULLRRRRRURRRRRULLDRLLLRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLRRLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDDRUULDRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRLDLLURULLDRRRLLLLLRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULDLURDLULDRRULLLDRRRLLLRRLLRRULLDRDLURDDLUUURDRLLRDLURDDLUURLRRRRRRRRRUDLRRRRRRRRDLLURRDLURRLRDLURRRDLLURRDLLLLLLLLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLURRRRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLRRLLLLRRRLLURRRDLLLRRRRRLLLLUURRRDDRLURDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDRLURDLLLULLLLLLLLLLLDRRULLLLLULDRULDDRULURDLRRDLLURRDLURDLURDLDLUURLDDUUDDRULURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRRLDRULDLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDRLLLRRURDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLUDRRUDLLURRRRDLLLLURLRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRRLLURRDLURLLLLLLRRLLLLDURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRDLLURRRDLURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLURLLRRRLLLLRRRRRRULRDLLRULDRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLURDLUDRULLRRDLUDRULURDLUDRLRDLULLLRLLRUULDDRULDDRRLURRDLULRDLURRDLUDURLRLLLLLULDDRRURDLLURRLLRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLULRRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLDRULULDLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRLLRDLURDLUDRULURDLURDLUDRULDRDLURRRULULDLRRLLDRRULLDRULDRULLRRDLULDRULLDDRULRLDLURRRRRRRRRRRRUULDLULDDURDLULDULDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRULLDRULLDLRRULLDRRLLLRRRLLLDRUDLURRULLLDDRUDRULLDRUULRLRRRRRLULDURDLULDRDLULDRULLDRDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLULDDRRLURDLURRDLURRDLURRLLRRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLRURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRLLURRDDLURRLLRDLLURRRLLRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRLRRLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRRRDLLLLURRULDRULLDRULLDDURDULDRULDLURLLLLLLLLLLLLUDLURRLLRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDRLDLLLLRRRRULLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRDLLURDLURRDLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLURRRRRRRDDLLLRRRRLUURRDLLLLUDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRLDDRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRUDRULLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDDRRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRUDRULLLRRRULLLRRRLLDDLRULUDLRRLRLRULDDRRULLLRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLDLDRRRULLLURDUDLURRDLLURRDLLDRRULLLLURDLURRDLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLLLDRRRLUDRULLLLLDURLDRULURRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLURRDLLULLDLDRRRRRURRRRLLLRRULLDRRRULDRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDLDRRRURULLDRRLLLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRRULRRRRRRRRRRRULRRRRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLRDRULLLLDRRRULLDLRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLRLLRLRRLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRDLRULDLURRULLDDUDURDLUURRRRDLLRRRLLLURRDLURRDLURDRULLLRRLDRULDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDLURRDLURRLDRULLLRRLDRULDRRRULLDRRRRLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRDRRULRDLULRDLURRLLRRRULLLDRRRULDRRULLLRDRULDULDRRULDRRULLLDLULLDRRRRULLLDUDRRULLDRRLURDRRULLLDUDRULDRRRLLRRRULLLRRRDLULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRRLLRULDRRLLRRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRDRULDRRRLLRRRLLLRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRLLRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULRRLDULDRRULDRUDRUDRULDRULLDDRUDLURRULLDRULDRRRLLRRULDRRULLLDRRULDRRULLLLLLDLLURRRRDLURRDLLURDLLURRDLURRRDLLRRRLLLURRRDLLURRDLLLLLLLLULDLULLLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLRRLDRULDRLURDRULLLLLLLLLDLLURRRLRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLLULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLRLDLULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRRULLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLRDRRRURLLLDRRRULLLDLULLLLDLRULDRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDURRDRLLULDRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLRRDLULLLLLLLLDLRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLRRRRLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULDLRRRULDRULDULLLLLLLRDRRULLLDRRRULDRRULDLRDRRULRDLLURRULDRUDRULLDRRRULLLDLURRDLURRDLLRLLLLLRRRLLURDRULDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULDRRULDRULDLLULDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULRLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRDDRUULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDLLLLLLUDLURDRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRDRRLUDLUDULURDDLULRRRURLDRULDRRRULLDRRULDLLURRDLULLDRRRULLDRULDULDRUDRULRDLULDRRULLDRULDLURRDLULDRRULLRLDRULLDRULDRUDRULDLLURDRULLLDRRULLDRULDRRULLRDLU




*399puzzle pb get*
and 39999 post get

qiq 20^2-1 puzl pb get and 200^2-1 post get


----------



## qqwref (Dec 5, 2013)

40k get, nice PB 


EDIT: Oh yeah, I also had a 10x10 PB:

99 puzzle (10x10) in 2:26.790, 2023 moves, *13.782tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction



87 28 44 11 34 55 77 84 50 76
10 90 82 13 39 74 1 59 9 29
25 33 83 45 43 17 68 52 65 73
40 46 63 14 86 26 19 70 51 30
98 42 5 66 6 94 62 20 23 91
2 97 96 12 75 71 58 88 78 31
27 3 15 21 69 36 72 61 24 0
99 7 54 79 89 37 67 4 80 92
81 93 53 18 57 22 64 16 95 85
38 32 60 47 56 8 48 35 41 49

RRUDRULDRUUURDLULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUURDDDLUURRDDLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLUUUUURDLLDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULDDRULLDDRULDLLURRDLURRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRULUULDRDLULDDDRUULDDRUUDLULDRULLDDRURRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDDRURULLDDRUURULDRRULLLUURDDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLDDRULURDUUDDRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRULRDLUURRDLLDURDLDRURDLURDLUUUUULLDULLDRULLLLURRDLULUURDLDRULDDRURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDURDLLLLDRRRRULLLDRDRRUULLDDDRRULDDRULDDRRULDUUUDDDLUURDLUURDLUURRDLULURRDLULDRUUDDUURDDLUUURDLURUDLURDLDRULDDLDRULDDRUUURDDLULDRRDLULLUULDDRUUULDDRULURDLDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUURDDLURDDLURDLLURRRDLLLUUULDRURDLDRULDDRUURDLULDRULLDRULLDDRULUUUUUUDDDLULDDRULUUUURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDDRLDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUURDDLURDLLURRRDLLURRULLDRULLDDRUUULDRDLULDDRUURRRULDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLUUULLLLLDRULLDRRRULRURURDDLURDLLLLURURRRDRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLDRRRRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDUUUULLDRRURDLDRULUURDLLURDULURDDLUURRDLDDDLUURDLUURDLUURRDLLDDDDRDLUULDDDRUULDDRUULLLLLRULDDRULDDRUULLUUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLUDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULDRULDLLLURRDLURRDLURRULLDRULLDDRULLUULDDRULDDRUULDDRUURULDDRURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRURDLDRULDLURDLUURDLUURRDLUULURDLDRURDLDRULDLUURRDLLDRULURRDLUULLLURRDLURRDLURRDLDLULDDRULDDRULDDRUULDDDRUUUULDDDRUULULDDRULDDDRUULLLLRUURLLDRRULDRUUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUDUURDDLDRURDLURRDLULDRULLLDRURRLLRDLURRRULLLDRRRULLULDLDDRURRULLLDDRURULLDRULLDDRUURRRDLURRRDLLUUULLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLUULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDUUUDDDRUUULDDDLUUURDDLUUURRDLDLUURRDLUURDLDUDLDDRUULDDDRUUDLDURULLUUURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRURULLDRULLDDRULLULUUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURUULDRDLURRDDLLURRLUURDLURDRRULLRRDRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRLLUURRDLDDRUULUURDLULLLDRRRULDRRULDLLDRRULDDRUULDDDRUULDDULLLRURDLDRURDLURRDLURULLDRULLDRDLULUURDLDRURDLLDRRUURDURDLLLLURRRRDLLLUURRRRDLDLRURULDDLLUURURDLURDDDLUULURRDLULDRUDRULDDLDRULUULDDRUURDDLLDRRULURDLLLDRRRULLLURRDLURRDLUURDLLDRULURRDLUDLDURDLURULDRDLULURRDLLURRDLULRDLU


----------



## soup (Dec 5, 2013)

15 puzzle (4x4) in *5.072*, 66 moves, 13.013tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




*5**1**9**13**14**15**8**7**3**2**4**12**10**6**11*

LURURRDDLLUURDDLULDRULURDDLUURDLURRDLLURURDLLDRRUULRRDLULDRULLDRUL


----------



## soup (Dec 5, 2013)

2x2 - 5x5 slidysim relay in *33.768*, *386 moves*, 11.431tps



Spoiler: Times



5x5: 17.024
4x4: 10.720
3x3: 3.887
2x2: 2.137





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 5x5




23[/b]11[/b]13[/b]9[/b]10[/b]7[/b]6[/b]22[/b]8[/b]5[/b]17[/b]12[/b]1[/b]3[/b]20[/b]14[/b]21[/b]4[/b]15[/b]2[/b]24[/b]16[/b]19[/b]18[/b]
DDDLLURDDLULURDLUULDURLDRURDLDDRUDLURDURLURDDLRRLLURRDLLLURDLLURDLURUULDDRUDDUULDDRUURRRDLULULDLDRRULLURRRRDLLLLURRRRLRULLDRRULLDRULLDRULDDUULDDRURRULDRRULLLLDRULDRULDURDRULDRRULDLLURDURDLULDRRULLRLRLDRUL

17.024, 204 moves = 11.983tps





Spoiler: 4x4




15[/b]8[/b]9[/b]6[/b]13[/b]7[/b]1[/b]14[/b]4[/b]5[/b]12[/b]11[/b]2[/b]3[/b]10[/b]
LLRRULDRDDLUUDDURUDLURRULLDRDDLUURRDDLURUULDRULLDRDDLUULDDRULURRDLRRULLURDDLURLULDDRULRRLURDLURRDLULDRRULLDURDLLURRDLRULDRULL

10.720, 125 moves = 11.660tps





Spoiler: 3x3




8[/b]6[/b]7[/b]2[/b]3[/b]4[/b]1[/b]5[/b]
LLRLDDRUUDDRUULDDRULLDRUULDRDLURRULLDRULDRRULL

3.887, 46 moves = 11.834tps





Spoiler: 2x2




2[/b]1[/b]3[/b]
URLRDULDRUL

2.137, 11 moves = 5.147tps






8 puzzle (3x3) in 1.767, 32 moves, *18.110tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




1[/b]7[/b]8[/b]4[/b]2[/b]3[/b]5[/b]6[/b]

URRULDRULLDRDLURULDRRULLDRRULDLU




48 puzzle (7x7) in 1:06.927, 916 moves, *13.687tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




37[/b]47[/b]13[/b]24[/b]21[/b]26[/b]1[/b]30[/b]23[/b]38[/b]34[/b]39[/b]10[/b]15[/b]8[/b]17[/b]35[/b]18[/b]32[/b]27[/b]31[/b]41[/b]19[/b]5[/b]43[/b]11[/b]3[/b]36[/b]46[/b]7[/b]25[/b]40[/b]6[/b]44[/b]42[/b]28[/b]2[/b]33[/b]12[/b]14[/b]9[/b]29[/b]22[/b]16[/b]45[/b]4[/b]20[/b]48[/b]

LLLLRRRRRUDRULLUUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDLDRRULRDUDLDRUURDDLLURLRDLRRULLDRURDLLLLUUULDDRRUULDDRURLLRRRULLDRRULLDDRRUULLDRRRLLDRULDDRUUUULDRDLDUULDDRUUUULUDDUURDLDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDDRULLDRUDLURRULLDDRUDRULLLRUUULDDRULDDRULDDRURRUUULDDRULDDRULLLUUUUDDRLURDDLURDDDULURUDDLUURLDDRULURDDDLUURRDDLLUURRDDDLLUUDDRRULLUURRRRDDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLUUURRUULLDRRDLUULDDDRLDRULDRUUULDDRLDRULDDRULLDRULUUURDLDDUURDLURDDLURDDLURUULRRRRRLDUUULDDDRUULDDRURDDLLLRRULLDRURRRDLLLLURDLURUULDLDRRULDLDRRULUULUDLRDUULDDRULDDRURLDDUURDLDRURULLRRLLLDRRRLLRULDRRULLDRULLDRLDRUURRRRUULLDDRRULDRUDDLLURDULDRULDLLUUDRDLUULDDRURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURDLLURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLUUDRRLULDDRLURDLURRRRULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRDLURRRRRRUULLDDRRUULDDLUDLURDLULLDRURDLLRLURDLURRRRLLRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDDRUULDDRUURRRRLRLDRLURDRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLRRLLLRRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRLULLDLULDRRULLDULDRRRLLLURDRRULLDRURLLRRDRULLDRULDRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRULDRULLDLURRDLULRDLU



80 puzzle (9x9) in 2:36.503, 2218 moves, *14.172tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




80[/b]22[/b]15[/b]35[/b]54[/b]21[/b]20[/b]51[/b]73[/b]37[/b]34[/b]29[/b]36[/b]8[/b]27[/b]4[/b]74[/b]72[/b]39[/b]3[/b]2[/b]60[/b]43[/b]45[/b]50[/b]24[/b]1[/b]14[/b]38[/b]79[/b]33[/b]30[/b]41[/b]47[/b]66[/b]76[/b]31[/b]32[/b]42[/b]52[/b]65[/b]63[/b]23[/b]58[/b]49[/b]53[/b]25[/b]67[/b]69[/b]57[/b]44[/b]6[/b]78[/b]11[/b]68[/b]71[/b]17[/b]75[/b]59[/b]55[/b]61[/b]62[/b]7[/b]56[/b]19[/b]48[/b]26[/b]13[/b]12[/b]77[/b]46[/b]16[/b]18[/b]9[/b]64[/b]28[/b]5[/b]70[/b]40[/b]10[/b]

RRRRUUULDDRULDDRLLRRULLLURDDLUURDDLURRDLLLLLLLRURDLURDURRDLLLRRRRLLLUUUUULDRULDDRLDDRUULDRUULDDDUUDDRUULDDRULDDRURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRLRULDLLLUUUUURUUULDDDUUDDRUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRULDDDRUURDRLDLULRDURDLLDRRUUURRRRUUUUULLDRULDLDRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRLLDRRRLLURRRDLLLLURRDDLLLURURDDLUUULDLDDRRUULDDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDRUULDDDRULLDRRUUUULDDDDURDLUUUUUULDDRDLURDDDLURDLURDLUURDDLURDDLUURLRRRRUUUUUDLLLUUDDLUUDDDUURDLUURDLDRLDRUULDDDRUULDDRRLLDRUURRRRRRRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRUUULDRDLURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUURRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUUURRDDDDLLUUURRRRRRLLRRRLLLRRLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLRRLLLDRRULLDRULDRULDLURRDLULDRUUDRLLLDRURDLRRRDDLLLLLRUUURRRRRRRUUUULLDRRLDRULDDDRUULLLDDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRURDDDDRLLLLLLLUURRRRRRDDDULLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUUURRDRDLLLUURDDDLUUURDRDLLUDRDLUURRDDLLURURRRRRRRUUUUULDDRULDLDRRULLDRDRULLDDRRULLDDRRULRLLLLULDDRRULLLRRRDULDRULDLLLURRDLURRRLLRRLDLURRRDLLLURDLURRRRDLLLLUUURRRRLLLDURRULDRRULLDRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRRLDDLLUURDDLUULDDDRUULDDDUULDRRURDLLLRULURDLURRDLDRULLUUDRULDRDLULDDRURRRRRRRULLLDRRULLRLLDRRULLLRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRURRRRRRLULLUUUURDLDRRUDULDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULLLLLLRRLDRULDLURRDLURRDULLDRURRDLLLUURRRDRDLLLLRRRRULDLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLRDLLLRRRLLDRRRUDLURRRUUDLRRDLULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULDULLLLDDRRRULLLRRRLLRULDRRULLDRULLDDRUURRRRRRRDLUURDDLULLLLLLRDRURDLURRDLURRDLLLLLLUUUURDLDRULDRRLUDDLUURDDDUUDDDLUUURDLDDRULURDLURRRDLLLURRRRRLLLRRDLLLURRRDLLLURDLURRRRDLLLLURRULLDDRULLUURDLRDLURDLRDLURRRULLDRULLDRDLURLRRRRLLRURDLURRDLURRLRRLLRRLLRDLURURDDLURUULDRDLURRDDLLUDLLRRULDLUDLLRRULLLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRRULLLLDRRUULDDRRULLDRULLDRRRLLLLRRRRULLLDDUULDRURDDLULDRURULDRDLURRRRRRLUULDRDLULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDDRURRRRUULDDRURRRULLRRLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDDURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRLLLLDLLURRDLUURDDUDURDLLURLLRRDLURRRDLLLURDLLURRDLULRRDLLURRDLLLLUURDDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRRRRLLRULDRRULLLDRRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDDRURRULDRRULDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDDRRRRUULLLRRRDDLLLLULLURDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLDLLURRRLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULDRRULLLLDRRULDRRULLRLLRRDLLURRDLLU


----------



## soup (Dec 5, 2013)

23 puzzle (4x6) in *21.128*, *265 moves*, *12.543tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




4619162118221415107131720122511238913

RLUUUDLRRULDRLDRULDDRUUULDRDLUUDDDURUDULRLUDRDLUUULDDRULLDDDRUULDRDRUULULDDDRRUUUUULDDDRUULDDDRUURDDDULLLURRDLURULRULDRDLULDDRURUUURDDLDUURDDLUURDDLUUDLULDDRUURDDLULDRURRULLRRULDLRRDLULDRULLDRDLUUURDDLURDLURRRDLLLRURRDLUULLDRRULLDRULDRRRULLDRURDULDRULLLDRULDRRULDLU



testing

Edit: 

255 puzzle (16x16) in *19:36.962*, 15663 moves, 13.308tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




246149289410730382381793923433502362618921710011214625921611589791952476625078114253220241178832434313211163151245188226410918497200165671392511082482442281641521864181129230653170168176221213211163610121972154169491582371701335193212231126235421661721614810314991431351112313420215320314412280177150119156237118621604898201142161861983620619712717315922422935125842142182495852219056167124104232222252105532425882209392441575140917141240177129194157225746864131131161801712019921136601301822152419113817512810220532825510591625718119113879045611852105523920718373137192208771069627204155174951177612119369882544052147233120223187124719646341854227110145123

LLLLLLLLDDDDDDDURRDDLUDDLUURDDLUURDRDLLURRDLLRRRRLLURRDLLLURRRDLURDLLURRDLURRLRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLUUUUUUUURRUULLDDRRULDDRULDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDLRRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRLULLLDRRDLDLUURDDDUUULDDDUUURDDLUULDDDRUULDDDDUUURRRRLLLLRRLLDDDUUUDRRULLDDRUUDULDRURDDLUUULDDDRDUUULRDLRDLDRUULDDDRUULLDDDRRUULLLLLLLLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUUUUUUDRRRUUURLLDDDDDULLLLLLLLLURURDDDLUUDDDUURDDLUUURDRLLRDLURDDLURDLURRRDLLLRURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLDLLUURRRDLLDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLUULLRRRRRRDDDDDLLUUUUDLLUUUUURRUDUULDDDRUUUUUULDDRULRLURDLDDRUULDDRULLDRDDRULRDLURUULDDDDRUULLDDDRRUULLDDDRDRUUUURRDDDLLRDLUURURRDDDDDDDLLLUUUUURRRRDDDDDLLLLUUUUURRRRDDDDDLLLLUUUURRRRRDDDDLLLLLUUUUDRRRRRDDDURUDDLLLLLLLLRUDRURULLLLDDRRUUURUUUUUULLLUUULDDRULDLDRRULLDDRRUULDLDRDRULDDRULLDRDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURDLURDDLRUULDRDLURUDDULURDDULUDRDLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRURDUUULLRDRDLDUULDDDUULDDRRUULLDDDRRULRURDLRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRRRDLLURRRULLDRULLRRDLULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLDDRRLLLLLUURDULDLURRDDLLUURDRDDLLUUURDDDDLUUURDRDDDLLRLUURRDDDLLUUUURDDLURDDDDDLDUUUUURRRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRDRRRRRRRRRRUULLLDDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRUULLLDDRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRRUULLLDDRRRLURDLURRDLLRURDLURURLLLLDRRRULLLDRULLDRRULDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRULULLDRLDRDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUURRULDRULRDLULDRDDDDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURRRDDDDDLLLUUUURRRDDDDLLLUUURRRDRDDLLLLUUURRRRDDDUUUDDDLLLLUURUURUURURRULUUUDLDDRUUUURUUUDDRLUUDDULRULDRDLULDDDRUULDDRULLLRRRLLRURDLLURRRDLLDDDDDURUUUULDDDDRRULUULLDDDRUUURUDDDRDLDUUUULLDDDDRDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULLDDDDRRUUULDDDDDRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLRRRRRRDLLLDRURULDRDLLRULDDRULLDRRULLDRDLUULDDDDRUUULDDDRURLLLDDRRUUDUUULDLDRRULLDRDULURDDLURURDDLUDRULDRULDDDRUULDLDDDDDLRRRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUURDDDDDLUUUUURDRDDDDLLUUURRRRDDDLLLULURDULDRDLUURRRRDDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLUUUUUUURULURUUUURDDDDDDDURRRRULDDRULDRULULLDRRLLLLDRRRRULLDRRULLLDRUULLDLRDRRULLLLDRDRURLLLLRRRDLURRLULLLDRRRULULLDLRDRDLUULLDDDDRRUUULLDDDRUULDDDRRUUULDDDDRUUULUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRULDLRRDLULLDRRDULLRRDLULLDRRDLULDRDLULDRDLLLRRULLDRRRLDULRDLULLDRRULDULDRRULLLLDRRUDLUDLDRRLLURRRULDLDDDRLUUURDDDLUUULDDDDRUUURRRRRRRDDLUURLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLRRULDDRRRULLLLRRLLDRRUULDDRULLRRDLULDRULLDRUDRRRRRRDDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLRURLULDDLLLURRRDLLLUDUURRDRLRDLLLUUDDUULRDDURDLUULDDRULLLLLUDDLUDRUDLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRRRRRRLDLLLLLLURRRRRULDRULLDRULLLLLRRRRLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLUUDDLRUURDDLUUUUUURRDLULLDRRDDLUULDDRULLDRRLLDDRRULLDRUUDRULDDRLULDDRURRLLLRDURULDRULDLRRULDRULDRRUDLLDRUUUURUUUUUUURRRRRRRRUULLDRRDLDLUULDRRUDLULRRDLULDRDLULLDRRLRDLULLDRRDLULDDRULDDRULDDRULDRDLLRULDRDDULLDRUULDDDRUULDDUUDDRULRRLLLLLDDRRRRRLUUDDLLLLLURRRRRULLLLLDDRRRRUULRRRRRRRRLULLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRLULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLRLDRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRUULLDDRUUUUUURRRRRRRUUUUULDRLLDRURDDLUURDLRDLUULDDRDLULDRDLRLLRULDRDLDUULDRDLULDRDLULLDRRDLDULRULDRDLURDDLUDDURDDLUURDDLUUUDDUURDRDLLURDDLUURDDRRLRLDLUURLDDRULURRURDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLURLDLURRDLUUUUUURLRRUUUUUULLLLURDLDLRRULDDDRULDDRRUULLDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDDDRUURRDLLDDRURUDULDDRULDDURUUULDDDRUUDUUUURRRULDLRRDLULLDRRLDRLURDLULLDRRLLDRRULDDRLURDLULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUURRRRRRULLDRRLLLRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLDRDLUULDDDDDDLRURUUUURRDDDDDDLUDRULLUUUURRDDDDLLUUUURRRRDDDDLLLLUUUDLLDLURRRLLRDLLLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRRRRRRDDLLLLULLLLURRRDLURRRRRRRDDLLLLLULLUULRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLRULLDRURRUUUUUUULRLLLLLLLLLUUURRLLURRDLLDRURDLDRRURDLLURDLDDRURURDLLURDLLDRRURDLLDRRURDLDRURDLRLDRULDDRLLDDRUUUDRUULDDRULDDUURDLLDRRULDDRULDDRUUUUUUUULRLLLLLRRLLLLRDDRLLRULDDRULDDRULLDRRLLRRRULLLDRDLURDLDURDLURDDDLUURURRULDDRULLLDRURLLDRRULLDRUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRUULRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLLRDRULLLDRRRLULLDRRUDUULDDRULDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRLLUDRRRULLLLDRRULLLRRRRUULLURDLUULLDDRRULDDRULDDRULLDRLLDDRUULRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRUURRRRULUULDRDLULLDDRDUUDLDRRUULDDRULDDRULLDRRULLDRDLLURDDLLLLRRRRUURDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRULLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRDDDLLRURUUURDLRULDRRDLLLLLDURDLUURRRRDDDDRLLLLLUUUURRRDDLDDDUDLLUUUUURDDDDDDULUUUUURRDLDDDDDDDLUUUUUUURUDDDDDDDDLUUUUUURRDDDDDDLLUUUUURRRRRDDLDDLLLLDRRRRRLLLLUDLURRRRRDLLLLLUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRLDDDDLLLLLLUUURRRRRDDDLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRLLLRRRRRRDDRRULDDRULLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRULDRUUUULLDDRRULDDRURRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLURRDLUURRDDLLULUUULDULLLLLLUUURLRLLLLRLLLUUUURRDLLDRULDDRDUUDULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDURULDDDRULDDRUUULDDRURDLLURRRRDLLUUUUURRRRUURRRRDLLULLDRRDLLRULDRDLLURRDLLUUDRDLRUDDDLUULDRRLLLRRLULLDRRRULLDRUUUUUDDLRDDDDLUULDDDRUUUUUURUUUDRURDLULDDDUUDRULLDRRULLDRDLUUDDDDUULDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLDDRRLUDDRUULLDDRRUDLDRUULRUDRDDLDURDLUUUUDRURRLLLRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRUULLLLLDLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLULULLLDDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRUULRDDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRLLLURDRRRULULLDDRDLUUULDDDDRUUURDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUDLRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUDRRRRRLDDDDDLLLLUUUUUULDDRURRRRRRDDDDLDLLLLLUUUUUDRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLUUURRULUUUUUUUDLRRRRRRDLLLURDLLURRDDLLULUUULDDDRUULDLRRRDLLURDDLLUULDDRRUULDLDDRRUUDDDDUUULDDRDUUUUUDLDLDDRRUUUDDDLURUULDLDRDDRRULLDDRUURDDLUUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUDDDUUDLURUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUDRRRRRRRRURDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLRRUURRRRRRRRRUDDDURDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUULURRRRRRRURRUULDDDRUULDDDUUDRRULLDRRUDULDRULLRRLLLDRULDRRULLLLLDDRRRRRUULLLULDDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRUULLDDULDRUDDLURULDRDDLUURRLLRRLULDRDDDDUUUUDRDLLDURDLUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLDUUUUDDDRDLUUURDDDDDDLUUUUDDDDDURULUUUURDDDDLUUURRRRRRRLLDLDLLLLRDLUURRRRRRRDRULLLRRRDLULLRRLLDRRULLLDRRULDULLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRULDRRULLDRUULDDRULLDURRDLULDRURDDLLLURRRDLLLUDURDLURULDDRULURDLUDRDLUURRRRRRRRLURDLUDDRUULLLLLLLLUUUUUURDRLLDRRURLLDRULDDRULDDRULDLDRRULDDDRULDDRUUURRDDLLLRURDLDRURDLURRRDLUURDDLULRRDLLLRRRRLLURDLLLRRRLURDLLURRDLURRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLUUDDUULDDRURRRRDLLLLUURRRDDURDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLUUUULUUUURRDRRULLDRUULLLDDRRULLLLDRRUULLDRDRRRLLULRDLUDRRLLURDRULLLDRRRLLLRRDLULDDDUUUDDDRRUUUDDLUURLLLLLUUURDLDRUUDDLDDRURLLURULDDRUULDDDRUUDDLRRLURDLURRDLURRDLDDRRUUUULLDDDDDUDRUUULULDDDDDDRURUUUULUUDDDRUULDDRULLDDRRRUDDULLLDDRDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUURRDDDLLUURRDDLLUUDUURLRLLLLLLULLRUUUUUDDDDUULDDRUUULDDDRUULLDDDRURULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDULDRDRUULLLLRRRLURRDLLLURRDLLURRRLLRRDLUUUUURUULDDRULDDRULLDDRDUUDDRUULDDRUULDDDRURDDDDLUUUUUDRRRRRRRRURDRURUUULDDRULLLDRULRDUULDDRULDRRURLLLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRLLLRRRRULLLLDRRURLULLDDRULLLDRURRDLULLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULULLDLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLDRRUULDDULLDRRULLDRDLUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUURDDDDDDLUUUUURRLDDDDDRLLUUUUURRRRDDDDDLLLLLRUUURRRRDDDLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLLRUUDLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLUUUUUUUULRRRRRRRUUULDDDDURUULDRURLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULRDLULDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLDRDLLUUDDRUULDDDDRUULDDDRUUUUULDDDRURRDDLLLRDURRDLLUURDDDDLLUUURRDUDLLURDLDRRULDDDRUUULLUUUURDDLRDDLUURDDLUDDDUURDLUUURDDDLUUDRDLDUUDRDLURDDLUDDUURDDLURDDLURRUUURDDDDLUUULLURRRDDDDLUUURDDDLUURDDDUURDLLUUDURRRRRRRRURRDLLURRDLDUDRULDULLRDLLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLUUUULLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRLLLDRRRRUULLDDRUULDDRRURRULDDDLULRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRDRRUULDRRRULLLDRRRLULDRRULLLLDDRRRULLRRULLDDRRRRULLLDRUULDRRUDLLLURRRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLDRRULLDDRRUDLULURRRRDLLLDRRUUUUUUUULLLLLRRRRLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRDRULLLDDRRUULLLLLULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRRULLDDRRUULDRRRULLLDURDRLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLUURDULDRULDRDDUULDDRUUULLLLLLLLRRRDLLLURRDLURRDLLLURRRRDRLLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLUURRDLRDLDDDRUUULDLDDRRLDRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLLLURRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLDLUURRDLLDRULURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLUUULLLLLURRDLLDRRURLLLDRDRUURDLDRRUURDDLUUDDLURDLURURDDLURURDDLLUUUDDDDLDDDDUDRRRUUUULLRURLDRULLDDDDDRRUUUULLLLLDDDDLRRRRRRUUULLLLDDDRRRRUULLLLLLDDRRRRRRUUUURRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDDLLURRRRRDLLLLLLUULLRRDRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLLRDDUURRRRDDLLULURRDDLLUURDDDLUUUULURDURRRRRRRRUULLDRRDLULLDRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRURLLLLDRRDLULDRULLLLRDDDDDRRRLUUULLLDRRRUDLURULLLLDDDDLRRRRRUUULLLLLLLURRRDLLRRLURDLLURRRRLLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLLLDDDRRRRRUUULLLLLDLDLDRDRRRRRRUDLLLLLLUUDRRRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRRLUURUULLUUURRRRRULLRLURURRDRRLULDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRUDRULLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULDRULLLDRRLLRRULLDRDLUURDDRDLDUUUDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUUDDDDDUUUUUDDDDUUUURDDDLUUUDDDDUUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUURDDLUUURRRRRRRLDDLUUUULDDRULDDRULDDUURRDDLUURRDDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLURRLLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLURRDLLLURUULDDRURDDLUULLLLLLLULUUDDRLLDLLDUUUDDDRUULLDRDRUULRRDDLUUDRRDDLURDLLLURRDLUURDLLDRURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDRLLLLURRRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLULLUUUUURRDLLDDRUULDDRULDLDRRULDDRURDLLDRURLRLDUDRULLLDDUUUURURULDRDLLLURRDDULLURDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURRDDLLURRDLDLUUDDRULUULDRLDRULLLLURRDLURRDLUURDRLLRRDLUDDUDRUURRULDRDLULLDRRULLLLLDDRRRRURUUUURRRRRRRRUUULRDDULLRDRUULLDRRDLULLDRRDLLULDRRULLDDRUDLDRRULLDDRURULULDDRRUULDDRRULLLDRRRUDULDRULLDLRRULLDLRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRDRULDRRLLLRRDLULLDRRULLDRRULRLLLLDDLURLDUDRULDRRRUUUUUULDLUUUDRULDDRULLDDRRULDDRULLDDRRULDDRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRUUURDDDLUURDDLURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLDLLLLURRRDLDLLUURDRLLURDULDRDLUUURDDDULUDRLDRUDLURRDLUDLUURLRRRRRRURRRRRRRRUUULDDDRURULRDLURDDLUURDDDDLUURDDLUUULDDRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDLDUUUDDRUUDDDUUULDDRULDDRURLLRRRDLLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLLURRRRLDUUDDUURRDLLRDLURDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRDLLURRRRLLLURRDRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLULRRRDLLLLURRRRDLRUDLLRURRRDDLULLURDLLLURRRRRDLLLDRRULLULDDRRUDRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLDRLLRRRDLLURRDLLLURRRDLDLULURRRDLDLULRDRLURRDLLURRDLUURRDLULRRRDLURRDLLDRRURDLURRLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLUDRRRULDLULRDULDURDLUUUUULDDDRUULDDRUUDDLURRDLLLRRLURDLDRURDLURRDULLDDDUUDRUUUULLLRRRRDRUUUUUDRDUULDLRDRDLUULDDRUUDRULDLRDRUDDULDDRUUULDDDRUUUDDDUULDLDDRURUULDLDDRDULRRULDRDLULLDRRULLRRRLLLLDRRULLLDRURULLLDRRRRLLDRULLLDRRULLDLRDRUUUUUUUULDDRRULLDDRURULDRDLLLDLLDRRRLLRRULDDRULRRLLDRUUDDDUUULDDRULDDRUUUUURDLULDDRUUDLDRUDLDURLDRUUDDDUULDDRULLDDDRUDRURLLLDRUDLURRULLDDRRUURULLLLLLRURDLLRRURDLLDRRULDDRUULDDRUULRUUDURLLLLRRRRRRRRLDRRULLLDRULLDRRRRRDUUULDRDLULDRULLLLDRRRUULLLLDLRDRRRURLULLLDDRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRDLLURDDLUUDULLLURRULULDRULDDDRUURDDLLRRUDLURLRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURLLLLRLRRRRRULLLDDDDDDRRUUUULLLRDDDDDURRUUULLLLDDDRRRRUULLLLDDRRRRLRULLLLLRDULDRUURRRRRRRRUULDRDLULDRDLUULDDRULLDLRRULLDRULLRRLLLDRULDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRDLUURRRDLUURRDDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRDLLURDLURRDLULLLLLLLURRDRRULURDLLRRRDLLRLURRRULDDRRUDDLRULURDLLLLURRRLLRRDLURDLLURRDLLRDRRULLUDLRDRRURRUULUULDDRULDLDRRLLDRRULDRUULDLRDUDDRURULLLLLDRRRRLLURRDDLURRULLDRRULLLLLLDDRRRRRURRRLDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDRUDLURRDLLLLLLLLLRULRRURRRDRULLDRULLDRURLLLLDRRUUULLLLLLLUUURDLDRURDLDRURRDLLDRURDLDRUURDDLUURRDLRDLURRULLDRRRULLDRULULRRRLLRRRRRRRRDLURDLULLDRRULLDRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDDDDDRRUUUULLLDDDDRRRUULLLLDRRRURULLLLDDDRRRRUULLLLLLDDRRRRRRURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURRDLURRRULLULRLLLRRRRRRRRLLRRRRLLRRUULLDDRRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDDRRRRRULRRDLLLLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRDDLLLUURRDULDLRRULDDRULDDDRUUDDLURULLUULDDDRUULLDDRRURDLLLURUURRRRRUUURLDRULDLDRDRUULDLDRDUULDLDDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDURRRRRULDRURLUDULDRDLULDRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDDDRRUULLLDDRRRUURLLRRUDUUULDDRULDRUUUUDDDDLULURRUULDDRULDDRULLDDRDURDULDRUULDDUDDRUUULDDRLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRUULDRDLULLDDRRULDLRDRUULDDDUUDRDLUULLDLDRDRUDLRRUUUUULDRDLULDRULDDDRUULURDLDRULDRULRDLDRULLLDRRLDRRUULDUDLLLRULDDUDRULUURLRRRRURLURDLLUDRULDDRULDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRLLRRRDLLURDDLUULLDDDRUDRUULLLDRRRLLLDRRURLLRRLDRUULDLLURDUDLURUULDDRULRURDRUUDRULDRDLULLDRRUULDLDRRDLURRUULLLLDLDDDDRRUURUDLULLLRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRURRRRRRRULDRULLDRRLLLLLRDRRUULLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRLLRRLRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRULLDLRRRULLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRLUUUULLLDDDDRRLLRRRUUURRRRRRLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRULLDDRULLLDRRRULLLLLLDDDDDURRRRUUULLLLLDDDRRRRRUULLLLLDDLUDRULDRRRRRRULULRLDLRRRRRRRRRUUULDRUUDDUULDDRULDDRULLDDRRULLLURULUDLDRRUULDLRDRUULDDDRULDDRURRLDLULLLLLLRRURULRDLURDDLURDLURDDULLDRRUULDDRURDLURRLRRLLRRDLLURRDLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLLUUDDRUULDDDUUDRUULDRULLDDUDUUDRULRDLDRUULDRULLDDRUULLLDDRRURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRLDRRULDRRULLLLLLDDRRRRRULRULLLLLLDRRRUDRLLLRRRRLULLLDRRRRULDRULLLLDLDRRRRRULURRDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRUURLLLLLLLDLDRLLLRURRLLDRURDLULRRDLLURRDLLURLDURDLUUURDLLRRLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRDLRUDRLURRDLLDRURULRDRLLURDDLURRDLLRURRDLURRLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRURRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLLLLLLRDLULDRULLLDRRULLDDRURRRRRRRRRRRLULLLDRRULLLRRRRRULUULDDDRUULDLDRRUDDUULDDRUULDLRRLLRRLDRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRURULLLDRRDRRULLLLLLDRRRRUULULDDLDRRRULLLLLLLLRDDRRRRURULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDDDRUUDDLURURRRRRRRUDLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLUURDDUURDDLURRLRRDLLURURDDLURRDLLLLLLLUUUULDDDRULDDRURDLURRRLLRDLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLLURULRRRULDRULDULDRDLULLDRRLDRULLLLLLDLURRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLUURDRLLRRRDLLURRDLURLLLLLLLUULDDRULDDRURRDLLURRDLLLLURURDDUUULDDDRUURDLLRRDLLURRDLLURLRRLDLLURRRRDDURLURRLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLULRLLRRRRRRULLLDRULDRRULLLDRULDRRRLLLLRRULRLDRULLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRUULLLLDDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRLDRUULRLRRRRURRRLLRRULDDRLULRRDLULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRUUDDULLDRULLDLRRRLLLLRDUULDRRLRRULLDRULLLDRRUULLLDDRRLDRULDDURLDRULLLLLUUURDRLLDRULRDLDRUUULDDDDRUULDDRRLURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRULDRULLLDRRULLDRRULDLDRUURRRRRRRRLLDRRUDRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRURLLLDRRULLLDLRRULLDDUULDRDRRULLLLRRRDURDLUUDDLURULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRDLUUUURDLRDDUUDLDUURDLRDLURDDLUURLRRRRRRURRRRRRDRULDDDURURDLURRDLURLLLLLLLLLLLLURRDLLURRRDLURRRDLLULULDDRRUDRLDLUURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRDRRULLDRRURULLDRULLDRURLLLDRRULLDDURLULLDRRLDRULLLLLLULULLDRRRRULLLDDRUUDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRURLLLLDRRRRULLDLRRRRULLLDDRRRURLURLLDRRUDLURRDLLLLDRRRULDDRUULDDDUULLDRRRULRLRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLRLDRRULRLDRRULDRUUDDUURDDDUULDURDLULRLLLLLURLLDRUULDDDUUDDRUULDDRUDURDLURRDDLUURRDULLDDRULURRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRRRRRRULDRRRRUULDLDRRULDRUULLDDUDULDRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLDDRRRRUDLLLLURRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDDRRRURRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDDRRRULRDULDURDLUULLLDLDRRRUULLDRRULLRRULLDLRDRURLLLDRRLUDDLURRRRRRRRRLUULDRDLULLDRRULLDRUULDRLLLDLRRRULLLDRRURLLLDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRDLLURLRDRRLLRULDRUDLUDLURRULLDRLDRULRLRRRRRRRRRRURDUULDDRULLLRRDLLURRLLRRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLULLLLLLLURRDLURLLRDDLUURDLLRURDLURRDLLURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRURRRDLLURRRDLDRLRULLDRUULLLDRRRLLDRRURULDLRRDLLRRURDLLLUURRRRRLLLLLDDLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRURURRRDLLLDRRRURRRRLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLLULDLLRURRRDLLLLLURRDLURDRLLRURDULRULDRLRDLURRRDLLUDLRLLLLLLRULDUUDRULDDRURRLLRRDLLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLURRRRLULLDRRULLRLLDRRULLDRULLDDRULULLDDRRUULDDLURRULLLDDRRUULDLDRUULDRDLURLRRRRRRLLRRURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRDLLLRRRLRULLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLULDLULDRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLDLRDUULLDRRRULLDRRRRLUDRULLDRRULDRRRULLDURRDLULDRRRRUDRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLRRRLLLDRRULDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRUDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDLDULLLLLLRRRRLLRLLLURRRLDRRRRRULLLLLDULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRULDRRRRULLLLLRLLLLRDLLLURRDRLLLRURDRRULLLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLRDLULLDRRULDRRRRLRRRRURDULDRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRDRRULDLULDRRULLDRULDRRULLLDRULRRRLLLDRRULLDLDLULUDRDRULLURRDLRLLURDRLURDLULDRRRULLDRRULLRRDRULLRRLLDRRULLRLLLLLDRRULDURDRULLDRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRUDRULLDRRULLDDURULDLLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLULLDRRUDULDRRULLDRUDRULDLLURRDLLRULDRRULDLU


----------



## qqwref (Dec 6, 2013)

360 puzzle (19x19) in *18:00.808*, *15545 moves*, *14.383tps*

Really good solve - awesome TPS and no 2-cycles. Definitely better than all my other solves of similar-sized slidysim puzzles.



Spoiler: Reconstruction





```
358 286 139 75 116 55 26 112 233 207 183 72 92 35 191 216 311 300 202
356 29 235 174 185 83 178 293 79 260 306 256 166 169 251 138 100 189 272
297 214 10 65 206 268 196 288 133 46 127 144 359 346 279 114 247 307 213
81 274 14 296 36 217 237 42 292 82 299 327 89 32 244 224 52 151 51
161 335 357 111 253 163 50 115 298 330 113 109 108 43 284 165 270 215 59
150 16 342 205 143 3 93 57 98 156 41 291 280 243 301 282 76 302 294
315 173 277 328 259 322 142 164 149 275 44 238 241 95 304 303 171 73 97
152 177 349 159 278 45 249 343 181 128 320 267 312 271 25 350 40 313 281
336 290 195 193 209 325 66 99 69 234 47 30 276 341 137 219 199 146 248
148 242 162 31 96 210 283 2 201 136 118 157 0 324 344 6 105 122 84
221 211 153 355 28 262 204 187 323 19 229 310 20 172 331 186 12 49 160
261 334 8 329 27 180 34 257 102 13 135 90 197 326 232 255 103 68 263
264 252 158 60 289 77 287 225 56 123 212 22 352 285 110 317 254 117 345
104 182 129 228 314 192 126 170 220 91 226 354 269 125 230 190 338 240 154
62 131 168 78 266 273 107 124 88 1 71 119 134 74 218 11 130 175 140
58 18 208 265 39 67 319 321 4 61 184 348 339 33 15 53 63 340 48
246 80 179 231 309 194 120 54 333 250 236 332 17 176 37 121 351 316 106
21 132 203 5 198 24 223 239 141 347 101 147 7 23 145 64 38 222 87
353 200 318 308 360 9 245 188 258 305 155 86 337 94 167 85 70 295 227
```

RRRRRRRRRRUUUUUURDLULUURDLUULLDRURDLDRURDLDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDLDRDDDRUUULUDDDDDRULRUUUULDDRULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRRDLUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULLLUUULDDDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULUUUUUUUULLUUUUULDRUULDDDRUULDDDDRUULDDRUULDDDRRDLUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDLDDRRUUDDLDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDRDRDDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULDURRRRDLLLULLLUURDLDRURDLDRURDLURURRRDRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURUURDLULDRDLULDDRULLLLLLLLLLUUURUUUUUUULUUURURUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLURRDLDDRUULDRLRLDDRUULDLDRDRUUULLLURRDLURRDLDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUUUULDDRULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDLLLUUUUURDLUUUDDDDUULDDRUUULDDRUULDDDDDURUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUURDDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLULDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUURDRRDLLURRULLLRRLLDRRULLDDRURRRRULDUURDURDLULDRDURDLULDURDLUURDDLULLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLULLDDRRRLLUDRLRULLDDRULULDDRULLLUURDLDRRLURDLDRULLLLLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRRUULDLDRRULLDRURDULDRURDLLLULLDRRULDRULLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLDDRRULLURDLDRULLDRURULLDDRURRRLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRULURDLDRULLDRRRULULDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLUDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULUUUULLLLLURRDLULDRULLDDRULLLLLDRULDRRULLLLLLLLLDRUDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLUURDLDRULLLUUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRRDLLLURRRLRDLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLUUULURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLUUUULLLLLLLLUUURRDLULDRURDLDRURDLDRULLLLLDRURDLLLLLLLRRRRRRURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLDRRRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULURDLDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULULDRURDLDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULUULLRRDDDDDDDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUURUUUURULUULDRULDDRULDDRURDLDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDLUURRDLULLDRULDRRULURRDLUUDDDDLLURDRULUURDDUURDDLDLUURDDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUUUURDDDLUURRDLULURDLUURDURDLUURDLDDDDDDDLURDLUURDDLUUURDDLUUUURDDDLUUUURDDDLUUUURDDLUUURDDDLUUUURRDLDRDDLDLUURDRUULDLUURDLUURDLUURRDLDDLDRULDRLDRUUUUURDDDDDLUULULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRLDRUULDDURDLLURDLLLDRRULDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRULDDRUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULLUUUUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDLULLLUURLLUUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLUUULURULUUUUUUUURRURDLULDRLURDUDLURDLLURDLURDDLUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDUUUUDDDDRRDLUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUDDDDDDDUUUUUUULDLDDDDDRDURUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUDDDDDDUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUDDDDDDUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULLUUULDDUDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRURURUULDLDRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLURRDLULLLLLLLLLLRRRLUUUUUUUULUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRLDRULDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRURDLULLLLLLURRDLULDRURDLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLUUUUUUUUULUUUUUUUULDDRUDDULDUUDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDRUDLDRURDLULLLLLLLLLLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLULDRURRDLLURRULLDRRULLLDRDULDRURULLDRULLDDRUUURRDLULDRDLULDRULLDDRULLLURDLDRURDLURRRRLRULDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLDDRULLLLRRDLURRDLULLURDLDRURDLURULLDDRURRRULLDRURDLULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRURULLDRULLDDRUUURDLULDRDLULDDRURRULLDRULLDDRUUULDDRURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUULDDRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLLLURRDLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLUUURDDDLUUURDDDLUUUURDDDLUUUUULLDRLLUURLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUUUULLLLLLLDLDRRULLDRULURDRULLLLLDRULLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRURRRRDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLRRDRULLLLLLRRRRRRRDLRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLUUULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDRULDDDRULUURDLDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDLUURRDLUUUUUUULLDRRRULLDRURULDDRULURDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUUULUUUURDLDRULDDRULDDRULUUURDLDRULDDDDDLUURDDDLLURRDLUUUURDDDDLUUUUUURDLUURDRDDDDDLRUUUUULDDDDDUUUUUUUDDDDDDDLUUUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDLUURDLUURRDLUURDLUURDLDULDDRULDDRUULDRUUULURRDLLDDRUULURRDLLDRULUURRDDLLDDDRULDDRULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDULLUUUUULDDRULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUUULLULDDDRUULDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULURDLLUUDRDLLURDLUDDULDUUDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDRLDDRUUUUDDLURDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLURRDLDDDDDRUUUUULDDLDDRDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDLDDDRRUUULLDDDDRRUUULLLULDDRULDDRLDRUULLULRUUUUUUUUUULLDRRDLLURLULDRURDLDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDLDRRUDLDDRUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRULDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUURUULLDDDDDDRUUUUUURDLULDDDRUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUURRRRRRDDDLLULDRURRRDLLLURURRDDLLRRURDLLLLURLRRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRDLURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLULDRULLLUURDLDRURDLDRULLLLLLLDULDRURDLULDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURULLDDRULDLLLLLURRDLLURRRDLLUULDDRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRULLDULLDRRULLDRULLDDRURRRRRRRRULLDRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLLLDRURULDRULRDLULDDRURRULLDRULLDDRUURRULURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDDRRUULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLURRRRDLLLDRRRDLUULDRURDLUUUUUUULLLLLLLDDRLLUURDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLUUUUULLLLLLLDRRRDLLLDRULLLLLLDLDRUURDLLRDRUULDRULLRDLURDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULRDRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLUULLLLUURDLDRURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLDDDDRDLDRURDLDRULDDRUUUUUUUDDULRLLLDRURDLDRURDLDRULLURRDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULUUUUUUUURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDDDDLUUURDDDLUUUURDDDLUUUURDDDLUUUURDDDLUUUURDDDULURLDRURDLUUUUUURDDLDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDDLUURDLUURDLUUURDDLUUUUDDDUUUDDDUUURRUULDDRULURDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUUULDDLUURDLUUURDRDLLDDDDRUUUULDDRLDRUULDRUUULDDRUUULDLDRDUUUDRDUULURRDLLLDDRULURDRULURRDLLDLLDDRUURDLDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLLLUUUUUUUUULURDLDRULDDUDDRUULDDRULLURRDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLLLRLUUUUUUUUULDDRULDDRULDDDRUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLUUUUUUUUUUUULLURDLURDULDRRLURDLLURRDLDDRUUUDDDDULDRUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDLDDRDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUULRULDDDDDDRUUUUUULDLDDDRDDRUUUULDDDDRUUURRRRDRDRLDRUURDDLURRDLLLLLLLLURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLRLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLULDLDRDRRULLLURDLDRURDLUULDDRULLLLLURDLDRURDLURRDLULDRULLDRURRRRLDLLLUULDDRURRRRRRULLDRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLLDLLDRURDLURRDLULDRULLLUUURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRULLLURLDUURDLDRULDDRURRRRULLDRULLDRLLLRRULLDRRRULLDRULLDDRUURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDURDLURDLLURRDLURRDLRRULDLURDLUUUULLLLLLLLDRRULLDRULLURDLLLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRURDRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUULLURDLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLULRRRDLLLURRDLURRRDLLUULLLLLLLLLLDRULLUURDLDRULLLDRURDLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDRLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRDLLLURDRRULDRRULUULLLLDUDRRULDRRULDRRULLURULLLLLRRRRDRRULDDDDDDDRULDRULUUUDRDLDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULURDLUUURDLDRULDDDDDDUUUUUDDDDRUUUUDDDDDUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULUUUULDRURDLURUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUUUUUDDLDDDDLLURRDLDRDLUUUURDDDLUUUURDDDLUUUURDDDLUUUUURDDDDLUUDRURDLUUUURDLDDLURRDLURULDDDLUUURDDLUUURDDDDLUUUUUDRDDDLUUUUURDDDDLURURDLLDRULURDLUURRDLULURRLDRULDUURDLDDDDLUURDLUURDLUURDLUURDRLDURULDDDLDDDLDDLULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULLLLUUUUUUUUUURRDLULURDLDRULUUULDDUULDRURDLDRUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDLDDRDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRULDDDRUUULDDDRUUUUULLDDRUURDLDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDRUUDDLDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUULLLLLUUUUUUUUULLDRURDLDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRRRDLLURDLUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDLDDDRDRUUUULDLDDDRDRUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUURRRDRRRRRDRRDLULLLLDURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLLRULDRURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRDLULLURDLDRURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULLUURDLDRURDLDRULLLLLLURDLLDRURDULDRURDLULDRURRDLLURRRDLLULDRURRRDLLLUURDLULDDRULDLLLURRDLURRRRURRRRRRDLULDRULLDULDRRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRURULLDUUURRRRDLULDRDLULDRULLLDRULDRRULLDDRULDDRULDRRURRLURRRLDRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDUUULDDRULLUURDLDRULDDRURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRLULLDLLLURRRRRLLLDRURDLDRURDLULLURRDLLURRRDLLULURRDLURRDLUUUUUUULLLLULLDRULDRLLULLDRRULDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRDRRRURRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRDRRRRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDLUUURDRDLUUUUUUURULLURRDLDDRUULDDDRUUDDDUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULURDLDDDDDLUURDLUURDLUUUURDDDLUUUURDDDLUUUURDDDLUURRDLUURDLLURDLUUURRULDDRULLLURRDLURRDLULLURRDLURRDLDDDRUUULDDLUURDLUURRDLULLLURDLURRDLURRDLULDRURRDLLDRUURDDLLDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULLLUUUUUUULLRUUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRURULLDDDRUUURDLULDDRULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLLLLDRURUUUUUURULLRULDDDRUULDDDRULURDDLUUDDLDRUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRULDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULDLLURUUUUUULDRDLULDUUULDRUDUULURDLDRURDLDRULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDLDDDRDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDDRURDDLUUUUUULDDDDDRUUUDDDLDRUUURULULDLDRDDDRUUUURDDLUURDDDRDRURRDRRULDLLLURRDLULLLLURDLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRULLDRULLDDRULLLLLLLURDLDRURDLURRDULLLLUURDLDRURDLDRURRDLLURRRLLRRDLLUULDDRULLURDLDRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUULDDRULLLDRURDLURRRRRRRURDLULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRULDLURRRULLDRULLDRULLDDRULURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLURRDLLRRRRLLURDLURDLLLLUUDRRRRRDLLLLUULDDRURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLUUULLLURDLLLLURRDLURRDLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRULLUUUDLLLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLUULLLLLULUULDDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDRLLLDRRULURDLUURDLDRULDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLLUURRRRDLURUUULURDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDLULURURRDLLUURRDLDDDDDLUURDDLUUURDDLUUUURDDDLUUUURDDDLUUUURDDDLUUUURDDDLUUUURRDLURDLDRULDDRULLUURDRULDLUURRDLLDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLLUUUUUUUURDLLDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULLLUUULDLDRDUUDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRULUULLUUUUUURURDDLUULUURDLDRULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULLLLUUUUUUURDDLURDDLURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDLDRURDLURRDLURRRDLULLLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLLURLDRLURDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLUURRDRRDLLULDRURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLUDLLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLUURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLUURRDRLUDULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULDLLDRULDDRULLLURLURDLDDRUULDDRURDLLURRRURULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDUDRULDDRULUULDDRULDDRULLUURDRRRRURDLULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDDRUURDULLDDUUDDRUURDLULLDDRRUULURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLUURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLUURRRLURDDDLURULDDLUUDRDLUUUUDLLLLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLURRRDLUURDDLUUUDDUUURDDDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUUURDDLULLLLLLLURDLURRDLLLDRUDRULLLLDLDDRULURDRULURDRULDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRDRURRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRDRRURULLLDDRDRURUULLDDDRRUUULDLDDRDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUURDLDURDLDRULURDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDLURDLUUURDDDDLUUUURDDDLUUUURDRDLURUULDDRULURDLLURRDLDDDLUURDLUURDLUURDDRUULURDDDLULLLUUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLURRDLDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLLUULDDRULDDDRUUUUUUUUUURDLULDRDLULDRDLULRDULDRDLULDRULLUURDLDRULDDDRUULDDDRULDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUUUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDRUULDDDRUURRRRRRDDRUDLLLRRRURDLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLULLLLDRURDLURRDLLLLLLUDURDLLLURRDLURRRDLLULDRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRULLLRRLDRRURDLULLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURDLULLULDLDDRURDLURRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLDURRRULLLDDRUURRDLULDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRUULDRRULLDDRURURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLULLURRDLURRDLULDRULURDLURRLLURRDLUULDDRULDDRUURDDLUULLLURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDRRULURDLUURRDLURDDDLUUUULLLULLLLLLDRULURRDLLURRRDDRULLLDRRDRURRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULDRULLLLURRRDLURRDLULDRULDLURRDULDDRULURDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUUUUURDDDDDLLUUUULUURRRDDDDDLLDLULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULLLUDUULUUUUURDLULDDRULDDRUULDDURDLDRUULDDDDUUUDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDLULDDRULDDDRUULUUUUUUUURDLDUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUURRRRRRDDRURDLURRDLUURDLULDDRULDLULLLLLLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLUULDDRULDLUURURRDLULDRDLULDRULLDDRUURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLUUULLLLLULRRDLLLLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLDRRRULDRRLRULDDRUUULDDDRUULDDLUURDLDRULUURRDLDLUURRDLLLURDRULURRDLUUULLLLLLUURDDLURRDLLULLDRURDLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRLLDRRRURDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLDRUULDLURDLUURDDUURDLDLLDRURDLUUURRDDDLDLUULDDDRULDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDDUUUUDDDDRUURUULLDDDDRUUUURDLULDDDUUDDRUULDLULDDRULDDRULUUUUUUUURDDLUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUUDLRDLDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDLLUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULULURDDDLUURDDLURRRDLLURRRRRRDLURRDLULDRULDLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRRDLLLURURDLULDRULLDDRULLLLLDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURLLRRRLURRDLLLURRDLLLLURRRRDLLDLUULDRULLDDRUURRRDLLURRDLLULDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRURULLDURRDLLDRRURRRURRRDLURRDLUULLLLUURDDLULLDRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLDRRULDRUULDDLUURDLUURRDLUULLLLLLURRDLLULLUDRULDRURDLDRURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLDRRRRULDDRULDUURRDDLUULDUURRDLLLLDRRRULLDRRUUURDDDLULDRUUUURDDDDLUDLDDRULDDRULDDRULLUUULDDDRUUULURDLDDDDRUUUUUUURDLULURDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULLLDDDDRRRUUURDDDLURDURDLULLLLLLURDLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLULDRURULLDRULLDDRURRRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRLLDURRULLDDRURRRRULLLLLDDURULLDDRULDLURRRRULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDDRUURDLULDDRURRULDRURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURULDRRULUUUULDRRULDRRULDDDDDDLUURRDLUURULDDRULRUUULDDRULDDRULUURULDDRULDDDDDDLUURDLUUURDDLUURDLUURDLUUUDDURDLUURRDLLDDDDRULDDRULDDRULLUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULUUUUUULDRDLULURDLDDDRULDDRULDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRURDLURRDLURRDLULDRULDLLURRDLULLUUUUUURDLDRURDDLUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUUUDRDLDRULDLURRULLDRUULDRDLULDDRURULLDDRURRRULDRRULURURDRDLLDRURDLUUURULDDRULDDRULDDLUURDLUURRDLLLURDRULURRDLULLLURRRDLLURRDLRURDLLDRUURDDLUUULLLLLLDRURDLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLUURRDDLULULLDDRDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULUURDLLDRRULDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULDDLDRURDLURRDLLURULDRULLDDRULDLURRULLLDDRURLLUULDDRULDDRURRULLLDDRRUURRDRURDLUUUDRULLLLLURRDLLURRRDLLUULLDRURDLDRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLURDLUURDDLDRLULDRRULULDDRULDDRRULDUURULULDDRURDLLRRULDLURRDLULDRULDDRULDDRULDLULDDRULUUULDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRURDLLURRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRURULLDDRUURDLURRRRDLLLURRDLUURRDLLUUURDLDRURDLDDLUURDLUURDLUURRDLLDDRULUUDDUUDRDLUURRDLDLUULDLDRRUUDDLDRUUULDDDDRUUULDLLURDDLURDLDRURDLURRDLURRDLUULURDLDRULDDRUULLDDRURULLDRDUULLDRRRULLDLDRURULLDDRUURULLURRDLLURRRDULDRURDLURDDULUDDRUULDDRULDDRUULULDRUDULDDRURDLULLURRDLURRDLLLDRULDDRURDLULURDLDRULLDRUURRDLULDRULDLDRUUDRRULLURRDLULLDRUDRULDDRRUULDLUDDRRULLDDUURDLDRUULDRDLURULDRURDLLLRULDRUULDRDLURURDLURDLLURDRULLDRUL


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 6, 2013)

Didn't look lucky on first look

15 puzzle (4x4) in 4.528, 43 moves, 9.496tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




147823115151314109612

UULLDDRURRULDLLURRDLUURDLLDRRUULDRURDLULDLU


----------



## soup (Dec 6, 2013)

24 puzzle (5x5) in *15.368*, 187 moves, 12.168tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




132116103517191518164714222823242091112

DDRRLDRUULDLDRRULUULDDRULDDRULRUULDRDULRDLULLDRRLLDRRULLURRDLLDRRURRULLDLUURDDLURRDLLLURRUULDRDLULDDRURUULDLDRRULLURDLDRURRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURULDDRURRRLLURDRULLDRULDRRULLDLURDRULDLLURRDLLU


----------



## soup (Dec 6, 2013)

35 puzzle (6x6) in 40.000, 570 moves, *14.250tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




1911253118331292127136352422165872023293226132281510174143430

LLRDRDDLURRDLLLUURDDLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLUURUURDLDRULDDRULLDLDRRRRUDLURRDLLLLURRUUUULDRRLLLDDRRUULDRDLDUULDDRUULDDDRULLDRURRRUDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRLLLRRLLLRRURLLDRRULDRLLLRRULLDRRULLDRDLUURRRRULDDRURLURDLURDDLULLRRLLLUDURDLDRRUDLURDLLURLDLURRDLULDURRRRRUUULDRDLULDRDLULLDRRULLLDDRRUUUURDDLUURDDDLUURDDLULLURDDLUURDDLURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLUURRRLLLDRLLURDDLUURRRRULDLDRRULLDRRULLLLDDRRUULLRRDDLLURRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRUULDDULDRDLUURDDLURUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLULLUDDRURRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRLURDULDRDLUURDDLUURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLULLDLURRDLULDRRULDLLURRDLULDRRULL


----------



## soup (Dec 6, 2013)

63 puzzle (8x8) in *1:42.832*, 1335 moves, 12.982tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




211126413721141656284862235012363332193922304606555717613863327203158135915102954497243551344344468547953452542184052

DDDDDRDLLLLLLURRDLURRDLLURDLLLUURDDLURDLURRDLLUDUUUUUDRRLRRRRRRDLURLLDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRULDDRURRRDLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLUDLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLUUUUUULDDRURRDDURRRDLDLULURRDLDLULRRDLULURDDDLULUUUULDDDDRULURDULDDRLURDDDUUUUUUDDRRDLDDLUUUUUDDDDDDUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUULLDDDDRRUUULLDDDRRUULLDDRRURDLLLURRRUUURRRRUUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRULDDLURURDLDLDRURUULDDDDRUUUDDDLURUULDDRULLDRRLLULLLLDRURDLURRDLLUUUULDDRUUULDDRULDDRULDDRLDRUURDDLURDLLULUURDDLURRRRLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRRLDLLURRDLLURRRUULDDRUUULUULDDDRULDRUULDDRUULDDDRUULDDRLDRUURRDDLLURRDLLRRRLURDLLLURRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLUUULDDRUULDLDRDRURULLDRULDULDRDLUUDRDLLLURRDUULDRDLULDRRLUUUULDRDLUDDUURDDLURDDLURRRRUUUURDLDRURLRLDDRUURDLLURDDLURRDLLURRDLUDDRULLUULDDRULDDRULLLLURRRDDUDLRUULDDRULURDLLURRDLLLDRRRULLLLURDLURRDLURRDUDLLDRRRULRDLUUDUURRRRLULDRDLULLDRRDLULDRULLLRLDRLLRRLLDRRRURRRRUULDDRULLLLRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLRURRRLLRRULLDRRULLDULDRULLDDRULLDLULRURDDLLURRDLLURULDDRURRDLLURUULDRDLULDRDLURRURDLURURDDLUURDDLUDRURDLUURRRDLLLDLUURRDDLRURDLLLURRRRDLLLLURLRURDLLLDRRRURRULDRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRLLLRRRLLDRRRUDLULULLLRDDLURULDRDLUUDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRLLRRULLDRRULLLLLLDULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLDRRULLDLLLURRDLURDRULLDULDRRULDLURDRULLRDRRULLRRDRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRULDRRLLRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRULLRRDRULLLDRRUDRULLLDRRULLRDLULDRRULLRDULDRUL


----------



## soup (Dec 7, 2013)

99 puzzle (10x10) in *3:43.362*, 3202 moves, *14.335tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




153597956626145123993587933949814336718248420753223294053511344895988285646514341742792425288499639041543810789421771173683059677024831721916879118762666172246802855258378656573747966069350

DDDDDRRRRRLULDDRUULDLDDRUDDRULLDRRUULDLDRRURDLURRDLLLLLUUUUUDLLLUUUUURDDLURDDLURDDDLUURDDDDLUUUUDRDDDDLUUULDDDDRUUULUDDDDRUUUUUDDDUURDDLURDRDDLLUURRRDDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLUULDDRURRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLUUUUUULLUURDRDLDLUURDDLDUURDDLURRDLDLURRDLLRDDLUURDRDLLURDDLURRDLLURRDLRRRLLLURRDLURRRRRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLRLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRURDLUULDDRUURRUUUUUDDLRRLULDRDLULDDDULURRDLULDRDLUDDUURDDLURRDLLRDLUURDLURRDLURRRLDLURRRDLLLURRRRLLRRRDLLULLRRRRRDUUUULDRUULDDRRLLDRUULDDRULDDRULULDDDRUDRULDLLLURRDLURRDLURRRDLULURRLDDUULDRDLURRUULLDRRULLDRULLRRDLULLDRRRULLLDRRULLRDLRULDRDLUULDDRULDURDLDRUURDDDULUURUUUURRRULDRLDRULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRDURDLLURDDLUUUUDURDLURDLLRRDLULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUURDDDDLUUDDRULUURRDDLLURRRRUUUURDDUULDDRUUDDUULDDRRULRRLLDRULDRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLULLLDLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRULLDDRRLLLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRDLLURDDLURDDLUUURDDLURDLRDLUURULRLUURRDDLLURRDLLURDRDLLRUULDDDRUUUULDDRULDDDRUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLRRURDLLURRRRDLLLUUUUULRRRRRRULDRDLULDRDLULLDRRDLULDRRLRDULLDRURDLRDLURRDLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURDLUURUUUUULLLDRRULLDRRRULLDDDRURULLDRRULDRULDDUUUDRULDDRULDRULDLDDRUUURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRUULLLLULUURDLDRRULDRRULLDDRRUULDDRURDDLDUUDURDLDRUUUUUDURDDULULDRULLDRULLDRDDLUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRDULDRURDLUULDDRUULDDRUUUURRRRRRULLDRRDLULLRDDULRDURDLULDRDLULDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRLRDUDLURRRRRRRRRUUUUUULDDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULRLLLLLDRURDLURRDLLLLLLLURDURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRRDLLLRRRLLRRULDLLULLLLLURDDUUDDLURDLURRRDLLURRULLDRRRDLLURRDLLLURRRURDUUUULDRUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRUULDDDURLDRULLDRRULLLLRRRRULLLLDDRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRDLUURDLRDLURRRRRULDRULLDRULLDRURLLLDRULLDRUULLDDRULLDDUDRUULDDRUUURRLLRRRRRRRRULDRDLULDRDUDLUUURULLDRRDLULDRDURLLDRURRDDLLULLLLLLLUURDDLUURDLURDDLURRDLURRDLLURRDURRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLLDRRRUDUUUURULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUUUDDDDUURDDLUURDLUURDDLURDLRDLULLURDDUUDDLURDLULUUUURDLUDRDDLUURDDLURDDLURDDLUURRRRRLLLRRRRRRDLUUULLLLLRRLDDDLLLURRLRRDLLURRLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLRRLURDLLURRDLUUUUDRURRDLULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRURDDDLUURDLUDRULURDDDLUUURDDDLURRDLDUUDLUUURRDLURDDLUULDDRULLDRLRDLUURDDLURRULLLDRRULLDRURLLDRLULDDRUUUURDLLDDRURURDDLRUDLLRRLURDLURDLRURDLLLLLDRRLLRRRRRULLLLLDRURRRRRRULDUUDRULDRLLDRRULDRULLLDRULDRULDRRULLDRULLDULRRLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLDRULLDRDLURRRRUUUDDRUULDDRULRRRULLDRDDLUURDDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURULDDRURRRDLLLLURRULLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLURLLLLLRRRRRUULDRRULDRDLULLDRRULLDDRULLLLLUURDDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURLDDRRULLLUURDLDRRRLULDRULDDRURRRRRRULDLLLLLLLDLUUURDLDURLRDLRDLUDRULURDLUDURDDUULDRDLURRRRUURDLRDLURDLURRDLLRURURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLULLLLLUDURDLDRURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLUURDDUDLUULDDRURRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRRRLLRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRURRLLLRRLLRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULDLDRUULDDRURRRRRULLDRRULLLRLLDRRRRULLLLRRLLDRRULLRLLRRRLLLDRULDRRULLLRRLLDRRULLDRLDRURRLLRRULDRULLDRRULLDRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLDRRULLLLRRRLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRRULDRULLLLLDLLURDRRRULLLDRRUDRRULLLLLRLDRULDRRRRURLDRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRUDRULLLDRRULLLLLLDRRULDRRLLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRULLLLRDRRULLLDRRRULLDRLRRULLDLUDUDLURDDRUULLDURRDDLURULLDUDRULDRRRULLLRRLDRRULLLDRRULDULDRUDLURDRLLRRULLDRUL


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 7, 2013)

Average of 10k 8 puzzle. Not great but at least it was sub 4. All PBs except time singe and move singe. Also, a lot of fails where I was interrupted or didn't notice the puzzle was not solved.

PBs

Times
Single: 0.361
Average of 5: 1.793
Average of 12: 2.304
Average of 50: 2.696
Average of 100: 2.893

Moves
Single: 4
Average of 5: 19.333
Average of 12: 23.600
Average of 50: 29.333
Average of 100: 30.857

TPS
Single: 16.673
Average of 5: 13.917
Average of 12: 12.766
Average of 50: 11.949
Average of 100: 11.725

Fastest single: 0.587
Slowest single: 5:21.910


Spoiler



Current average of 5: (5.106), (1.991), 2.701, 1.999, 2.367 = 2.356
Best average of 5: (4.427), (1.101), 2.168, 2.014, 1.198 = 1.793

Current average of 12: 3.777, 2.469, 3.068, 1.658, 3.055, (1.548), 4.707, (5.106), 1.991, 2.701, 1.999, 2.367 = 2.779
Best average of 12: 2.261, 1.449, 2.579, 2.473, 2.257, (1.428), (5.258), 1.611, 3.458, 2.536, 1.722, 2.697 = 2.304

Current average of 50: 2.275, (1.419), 3.240, 2.946, 2.398, 1.665, 3.334, 4.077, 1.610, 3.392, 2.070, 2.788, 2.968, 2.310, 2.989, 2.184, 2.276, 2.991, 2.622, 5.030, 2.337, 2.585, 1.886, 3.220, 3.015, 2.417, 2.322, 2.048, 2.787, 3.496, 2.972, 2.483, 4.115, 3.223, 4.077, 3.981, 2.556, 1.505, 3.777, 2.469, 3.068, 1.658, 3.055, 1.548, 4.707, (5.106), 1.991, 2.701, 1.999, 2.367 = 2.782
Best average of 50: 2.367, 2.944, 2.172, 3.001, 2.668, 3.251, 3.603, 3.014, 2.476, 2.056, 1.912, 2.907, 2.656, 2.469, 3.092, (0.859), (5.044), 2.941, 2.468, 3.938, 2.224, 2.849, 2.275, 1.419, 3.240, 2.946, 2.398, 1.665, 3.334, 4.077, 1.610, 3.392, 2.070, 2.788, 2.968, 2.310, 2.989, 2.184, 2.276, 2.991, 2.622, 5.030, 2.337, 2.585, 1.886, 3.220, 3.015, 2.417, 2.322, 2.048 = 2.696

Current average of 100: (6.625), 2.448, 3.523, 3.167, 3.336, 2.514, 2.535, 2.199, 2.747, 5.339, 1.882, 1.505, 5.126, 3.651, 2.318, 3.919, 2.832, 3.413, 4.391, 2.018, 1.185, 3.532, 4.896, 1.376, 1.939, 4.575, 3.269, 3.768, 2.367, 2.944, 2.172, 3.001, 2.668, 3.251, 3.603, 3.014, 2.476, 2.056, 1.912, 2.907, 2.656, 2.469, 3.092, (0.859), 5.044, 2.941, 2.468, 3.938, 2.224, 2.849, 2.275, 1.419, 3.240, 2.946, 2.398, 1.665, 3.334, 4.077, 1.610, 3.392, 2.070, 2.788, 2.968, 2.310, 2.989, 2.184, 2.276, 2.991, 2.622, 5.030, 2.337, 2.585, 1.886, 3.220, 3.015, 2.417, 2.322, 2.048, 2.787, 3.496, 2.972, 2.483, 4.115, 3.223, 4.077, 3.981, 2.556, 1.505, 3.777, 2.469, 3.068, 1.658, 3.055, 1.548, 4.707, 5.106, 1.991, 2.701, 1.999, 2.367 = 2.893
Best average of 100: (6.625), 2.448, 3.523, 3.167, 3.336, 2.514, 2.535, 2.199, 2.747, 5.339, 1.882, 1.505, 5.126, 3.651, 2.318, 3.919, 2.832, 3.413, 4.391, 2.018, 1.185, 3.532, 4.896, 1.376, 1.939, 4.575, 3.269, 3.768, 2.367, 2.944, 2.172, 3.001, 2.668, 3.251, 3.603, 3.014, 2.476, 2.056, 1.912, 2.907, 2.656, 2.469, 3.092, (0.859), 5.044, 2.941, 2.468, 3.938, 2.224, 2.849, 2.275, 1.419, 3.240, 2.946, 2.398, 1.665, 3.334, 4.077, 1.610, 3.392, 2.070, 2.788, 2.968, 2.310, 2.989, 2.184, 2.276, 2.991, 2.622, 5.030, 2.337, 2.585, 1.886, 3.220, 3.015, 2.417, 2.322, 2.048, 2.787, 3.496, 2.972, 2.483, 4.115, 3.223, 4.077, 3.981, 2.556, 1.505, 3.777, 2.469, 3.068, 1.658, 3.055, 1.548, 4.707, 5.106, 1.991, 2.701, 1.999, 2.367 = 2.893

Session average (10001 solves): 4.309, 2.490, 2.240, 2.520, 2.504, 3.966, 3.242, 3.795, 4.395, 4.068, 4.281, 2.061, 2.394, 4.651, 4.098, 6.051, 2.374, 2.462, 4.866, 3.204, 2.439, 2.594, 3.727, 3.403, 3.721, 4.143, 3.259, 2.101, 4.650, 3.222, 2.512, 2.201, 2.551, 3.426, 3.276, 2.588, 3.486, 3.923, 3.267, 3.033, 3.218, 4.910, 4.646, 3.307, 9.469, 2.978, 2.581, 6.377, 3.635, 3.917, 2.202, 3.238, 2.808, 3.719, 2.527, 3.352, 1.754, 5.395, 3.042, 4.162, 5.541, 3.598, 4.116, 4.481, 1.727, 7.703, 5.023, 3.096, 5.940, 4.788, 3.065, 3.212, 4.036, 4.019, 1.970, 2.820, 3.194, 4.984, 4.475, 3.681, 2.468, 3.375, 1.559, 3.111, 5.097, 4.972, 3.340, 2.212, 6.561, 3.680, 4.195, 3.601, 4.423, 2.428, 2.410, 3.417, 1.917, 2.217, 2.716, 2.232, 2.348, 3.875, 2.983, 4.276, 5.164, 5.365, 1.051, 1.631, 5.125, 3.315, 4.353, 3.287, 4.300, 3.393, 1.846, 2.403, 5.233, 9.352, 3.163, 1.624, 2.293, 8.317, 3.203, 5.093, 3.065, 4.353, 4.193, 2.971, 3.977, 3.317, 4.463, 3.989, 4.312, 2.660, 2.464, 4.339, 2.580, 2.051, 4.308, 3.662, 2.338, 2.795, 3.986, 2.729, 4.108, 4.821, 3.310, 4.103, 3.462, 2.878, 4.980, 3.786, 3.755, 2.210, 3.041, 2.275, 3.730, 3.362, 3.225, 3.695, 4.351, 3.487, 2.932, 2.868, 2.479, 3.277, 1.897, 2.011, 3.737, 1.953, 3.302, 3.101, 5.884, 4.021, 2.935, 2.314, 1.548, 7.996, 2.135, 4.814, 3.949, 5.380, 2.026, 2.907, 5.185, 4.889, 3.020, 6.001, 2.447, 1.997, 4.672, 2.879, 1.898, 4.823, 5.588, 4.665, 2.693, 1.724, 2.484, 7.230, 3.469, 4.115, 3.557, 3.128, 2.960, 5.608, 6.535, 3.777, 3.035, 2.937, 4.994, 2.999, 5.942, 3.307, 2.238, 1.575, 2.226, 3.018, 4.831, 3.729, 1.498, 2.477, 3.204, 2.793, 2.318, 4.534, 2.939, 3.742, 3.833, 2.973, 3.858, 4.675, 2.363, 3.531, 1.194, 4.512, 2.535, 3.620, 2.036, 4.723, 3.570, 2.418, 3.062, 3.018, 5.896, 2.178, 3.247, 3.411, 1.884, 1.566, 3.996, 5.518, 4.166, 3.564, 1.906, 3.760, 5.477, 3.357, 4.762, 3.888, 2.483, 3.250, 7.383, 3.164, 4.230, 1.513, 3.940, 2.531, 3.580, 5.530, 3.391, 4.416, 1.618, 1.859, 3.972, 1.894, 1.888, 5.036, 1.329, 2.796, 3.391, 3.138, 4.189, 7.167, 1.718, 4.967, 5.388, 2.793, 2.138, 5.221, 4.070, 3.761, 4.552, 3.299, 2.766, 3.510, 3.246, 2.968, 4.815, 4.291, 2.799, 5.428, 3.800, 4.228, 2.786, 3.453, 5.354, 3.619, 3.760, 4.267, 1.731, 4.969, 1.730, 5.720, 3.094, 6.667, 2.078, 6.627, 2.937, 4.855, 3.290, 5.158, 2.499, 3.444, 3.842, 3.964, 3.740, 2.535, 3.649, 3.246, 1.524, 2.996, 5.713, 1.316, 4.612, 3.855, 4.595, 3.656, 5.032, 2.020, 2.692, 3.523, 3.784, 3.269, 5.348, 3.291, 4.531, 3.643, 3.526, 3.586, 1.317, 4.740, 4.330, 3.444, 5.143, 3.506, 4.599, 2.911, 4.104, 5.629, 3.429, 2.680, 4.178, 3.898, 2.130, 5.368, 6.018, 6.848, 4.368, 5.195, 2.667, 3.544, 3.660, 2.608, 7.007, 4.074, 2.788, 2.834, 4.558, 3.855, 3.801, 3.704, 3.822, 3.458, 3.810, 2.898, 4.761, 4.297, 4.623, 6.091, 6.404, 0.876, 5.768, 2.423, 5.360, 3.327, 5.001, 2.223, 2.657, 2.863, 4.295, 4.133, 3.125, 4.520, 5.862, 4.338, 5.757, 2.959, 3.953, 3.753, 3.551, 3.348, 2.517, 2.030, 3.310, 3.509, 5.703, 3.379, 2.721, 2.995, 5.606, 2.713, 2.700, 3.941, 1.567, 4.473, 3.536, 3.266, 1.546, 3.515, 6.540, 1.893, 4.758, 5.035, 2.514, 1.917, 6.276, 2.605, 2.956, 5.535, 6.034, 3.263, 3.292, 4.097, 2.102, 4.661, 5.689, 2.711, 4.346, 3.813, 3.228, 3.395, 2.927, 8.564, 4.936, 2.293, 4.330, 8.423, 7.706, 2.423, 1.343, 4.337, 5.297, 2.798, 6.123, 5.627, 2.805, 2.249, 3.039, 1.264, 4.068, 3.222, 3.900, 2.330, 4.791, 5.420, 3.109, 2.962, 3.255, 3.585, 5.153, 2.459, 2.398, 3.970, 3.522, 7.869, 3.446, 3.582, 2.611, 5.032, 3.886, 3.521, 2.667, 3.243, 2.949, 2.771, 2.840, 3.632, 2.541, 2.553, 3.401, 3.193, 5.480, 3.025, 8.063, 3.734, 3.950, 3.425, 2.440, 5.245, 2.329, 2.031, 4.533, 3.193, 2.860, 6.433, 3.109, 4.397, 3.941, 5.089, 2.372, 3.772, 6.678, 3.504, 4.316, 3.325, 3.775, 5.712, 6.970, 3.895, 2.639, 2.839, 6.234, 4.249, 4.638, 3.585, 2.535, 3.561, 2.546, 3.674, 3.160, 4.682, 4.271, 4.137, 1.708, 4.630, 2.414, 2.445, 6.542, 4.994, 2.929, 2.088, 1.829, 2.980, 3.938, 4.449, 4.784, 2.890, 2.875, 4.751, 2.654, 4.708, 6.110, 6.943, 3.105, 5.238, 3.044, 2.533, 4.557, 3.327, 2.880, 3.734, 3.231, 9.534, 4.345, 4.304, 1.878, 5.716, 2.978, 4.171, 4.282, 3.266, 4.918, 3.678, 3.184, 5.262, 1.930, 1.920, 3.465, 2.720, 2.959, 3.820, 7.052, 4.551, 3.124, 5.754, 3.176, 4.052, 4.836, 3.767, 3.869, 3.827, 2.746, 2.258, 4.726, 2.734, 7.505, 3.187, 6.951, 4.175, 1.787, 7.041, 4.263, 3.223, 3.757, 3.704, 4.087, 6.224, 4.857, 3.137, 2.382, 3.547, 3.146, 4.796, 3.759, 2.019, 2.120, 4.000, 3.333, 4.586, 3.361, 4.418, 1.842, 8.764, 5.837, 4.054, 3.037, 3.086, 3.707, 3.697, 2.730, 3.768, 4.096, 3.414, 3.255, 7.153, 2.775, 3.541, 3.180, 3.405, 3.672, 5.836, 4.441, 3.127, 3.413, 4.890, 3.315, 3.475, 3.678, 2.818, 3.071, 4.969, 6.351, 2.279, 3.913, 4.147, 3.154, 3.647, 2.435, 4.298, 3.875, 4.799, 4.293, 5.050, 3.177, 5.688, 4.554, 5.333, 4.590, 4.363, 6.094, 6.055, 4.088, 2.737, 5.056, 5.809, 2.167, 3.825, 4.563, 3.994, 2.812, 3.014, 3.043, 8.691, 3.473, 1.998, 2.385, 4.809, 4.072, 1.993, 5.059, 2.366, 3.351, 3.946, 3.622, 4.301, 3.576, 2.634, 2.186, 3.407, 2.086, 2.418, 4.124, 3.206, 6.212, 3.023, 4.249, 3.804, 2.257, 3.331, 3.855, 2.630, 5.864, 3.940, 4.013, 3.881, 4.138, 3.821, 2.644, 3.477, 2.778, 4.027, 4.621, 4.736, 3.386, 2.589, 3.315, 3.097, 2.245, 1.539, 5.938, 2.899, 2.889, 5.732, 1.934, 3.416, 3.039, 2.825, 4.726, 3.127, 3.699, 4.185, 3.391, 3.783, 3.489, 2.805, 3.188, 2.522, 2.152, 4.387, 4.178, 4.321, 3.070, 3.728, 3.937, 3.102, 7.412, 8.631, 3.468, 2.760, 4.212, 4.020, 2.550, 4.383, 2.814, 2.380, 2.576, 6.019, 3.278, 2.700, 3.004, 2.728, 3.272, 2.326, 2.991, 3.127, 3.888, 2.309, 1.621, 4.637, 4.232, 1.991, 4.239, 3.167, 2.674, 1.862, 3.710, 4.514, 6.598, 1.752, 3.356, 8.435, 4.375, 4.971, 2.923, 4.537, 4.804, 4.246, 1.905, 3.403, 3.469, 1.713, 2.337, 4.083, 5.446, 4.100, 2.263, 6.018, 3.588, 3.399, 4.189, 5.621, 3.497, 3.294, 4.181, 4.800, 4.462, 3.872, 3.311, 1.894, 3.865, 3.419, 5.036, 2.292, 3.584, 4.100, 3.250, 3.637, 2.865, 4.142, 4.157, 2.404, 7.785, 2.309, 2.347, 10.064, 4.206, 4.614, 1.418, 3.876, 3.834, 4.135, 4.161, 3.754, 2.609, 3.203, 3.438, 4.429, 4.561, 5.170, 7.172, 3.857, 5.110, 3.682, 3.480, 1.838, 2.577, 3.015, 3.926, 4.564, 3.566, 2.105, 2.744, 3.865, 6.851, 6.231, 1.894, 2.592, 5.500, 2.262, 3.888, 4.454, 4.460, 3.611, 1.943, 3.396, 2.815, 2.747, 2.464, 4.245, 4.305, 2.437, 3.673, 3.573, 3.765, 3.431, 4.110, 2.175, 5.377, 5.523, 6.010, 3.613, 2.610, 6.241, 3.104, 4.611, 2.893, 2.238, 2.452, 5.107, 3.570, 5.931, 4.320, 5.003, 2.767, 1.354, 2.580, 3.188, 3.387, 2.502, 2.008, 3.845, 3.713, 3.581, 6.284, 3.092, 2.784, 3.280, 3.429, 2.944, 2.693, 3.561, 6.442, 2.475, 6.010, 4.827, 3.533, 2.983, 5.130, 5.612, 5.620, 3.165, 3.901, 4.289, 1.682, 3.323, 4.274, 2.815, 4.585, 5.143, 3.748, 3.956, 5.126, 3.146, 2.878, 8.871, 4.723, 4.936, 3.617, 2.069, 4.756, 5.382, 6.984, 6.782, 2.517, 2.966, 3.202, 2.622, 2.940, 4.741, 2.821, 2.547, 3.375, 3.353, 4.068, 3.601, 4.523, 4.665, 2.645, 4.399, 4.178, 5.992, 4.108, 7.301, 5.164, 4.331, 2.175, 4.108, 3.911, 5.475, 2.764, 4.015, 6.015, 2.255, 4.035, 4.132, 1.806, 3.073, 3.831, 6.483, 3.613, 5.486, 4.478, 4.343, 6.491, 5.125, 3.533, 3.128, 2.321, 3.271, 2.021, 2.610, 2.949, 3.325, 3.501, 3.410, 1.695, 5.107, 1.369, 7.591, 3.031, 3.187, 3.141, 5.045, 2.506, 3.526, 3.754, 5.814, 4.793, 3.225, 4.377, 2.391, 4.225, 2.553, 3.241, 3.052, 3.255, 2.609, 5.570, 3.526, 2.097, 4.060, 2.276, 2.118, 3.602, 4.273, 7.241, 2.075, 2.370, 3.396, 2.774, 3.863, 2.892, 2.415, 6.434, 2.946, 6.131, 3.961, 2.847, 3.357, 4.548, 3.185, 1.860, 3.413, 4.638, 5.729, 3.689, 3.727, 3.985, 3.475, 0.716, 2.272, 3.477, 2.657, 2.348, 2.819, 3.206, 4.441, 3.834, 3.347, 4:29.214, 2.279, 2.985, 7.176, 4.373, 2.776, 4.138, 4.852, 4.369, 3.853, 2.204, 2.497, 1.810, 3.659, 4.800, 1.125, 2.720, 3.691, 3.741, 2.543, 3.020, 4.003, 1.594, 4.187, 4.414, 2.296, 3.551, 2.288, 2.613, 3.947, 3.863, 3.517, 2.726, 3.029, 2.710, 3.853, 2.866, 2.734, 2.952, 5.022, 1.809, 2.185, 3.575, 2.421, 4.090, 4.038, 3.468, 2.726, 4.761, 3.196, 2.813, 3.793, 4.820, 4.106, 3.294, 6.037, 2.685, 3.694, 3.835, 3.620, 2.045, 3.842, 2.459, 3.223, 2.442, 3.260, 4.466, 3.820, 4.552, 7.813, 4.721, 2.375, 7.876, 3.512, 3.329, 1.769, 3.241, 3.223, 1.663, 2.491, 3.095, 4.381, 1.345, 5.737, 3.891, 2.988, 3.951, 5.409, 3.175, 4.942, 2.909, 5.270, 3.554, 4.751, 4.324, 2.685, 2.048, 3.093, 3.351, 4.033, 3.164, 2.277, 3.342, 2.708, 3.243, 2.096, 2.592, 2.274, 3.420, 3.509, 2.231, 4.371, 2.202, 4.919, 3.255, 2.865, 2.996, 3.810, 3.247, 3.622, 3.137, 3.237, 2.538, 5.186, 4.703, 2.159, 4.214, 2.124, 2.944, 3.234, 3.941, 2.847, 5.679, 1.997, 2.210, 2.816, 3.006, 2.416, 3.558, 3.238, 5.205, 3.112, 3.052, 3.085, 3.903, 3.544, 1.828, 2.667, 2.890, 2.482, 4.078, 2.984, 3.983, 3.856, 4.425, 3.474, 6.176, 2.901, 2.187, 3.605, 3.334, 3.984, 2.184, 3.520, 1.669, 3.461, 3.071, 2.320, 2.905, 3.147, 3.971, 2.533, 2.664, 2.815, 4.268, 2.160, 3.730, 3.401, 3.037, 6.839, 1.496, 2.796, 2.463, 3.704, 7.006, 4.484, 3.850, 2.775, 3.046, 4.900, 4.140, 3.018, 2.016, 3.619, 2.049, 4.342, 4.295, 3.747, 2.493, 2.169, 3.005, 4.068, 2.038, 2.670, 3.903, 3.265, 1.660, 3.372, 3.879, 3.189, 3.493, 2.901, 3.108, 3.692, 4.105, 4.450, 3.585, 2.919, 4.066, 2.826, 3.303, 2.428, 4.432, 3.260, 3.248, 3.085, 4.491, 6.118, 3.647, 3.424, 6.542, 2.484, 1.968, 3.992, 3.431, 4.370, 3.074, 2.936, 4.831, 3.075, 7.090, 6.665, 2.309, 3.243, 2.987, 2.254, 2.558, 3.280, 4.291, 3.324, 4.484, 4.655, 2.652, 3.991, 1.229, 4.091, 5.692, 2.219, 3.177, 2.672, 3.444, 2.041, 5.045, 4.173, 2.877, 2.640, 1.746, 3.326, 3.979, 2.809, 2.560, 5.649, 2.933, 2.966, 3.011, 3.327, 4.548, 5.069, 2.540, 3.930, 4.137, 1.973, 3.951, 4.095, 3.399, 3.456, 2.703, 3.162, 3.546, 10.389, 4.006, 5.589, 3.484, 10.361, 3.403, 3.857, 5.502, 3.126, 5.694, 3.396, 14.180, 6.212, 5.259, 5.528, 4.688, 4.660, 3.642, 3.225, 3.661, 4.109, 4.945, 6.546, 7.884, 2.729, 4.005, 3.944, 3.909, 2.116, 1.499, 1.752, 3.351, 4.028, 1.911, 1.655, 2.882, 2.219, 1.990, 3.404, 8.396, 2.586, 2.670, 5.170, 1.645, 4.891, 3.669, 4.841, 2.606, 9.962, 2.980, 1.723, 2.258, 6.273, 2.181, 1.764, 3.291, 2.097, 2.794, 2.721, 3.806, 2.397, 4.436, 2.005, 3.451, 2.313, 3.490, 5.063, 3.517, 2.523, 3.357, 2.096, 2.109, 3.598, 2.510, 2.817, 3.948, 3.072, 4.300, 3.597, 2.306, 2.579, 2.317, 5.697, 6.007, 4.785, 1.983, 3.320, 4.357, 3.645, 2.395, 5.249, 4.687, 2.925, 3.931, 4.316, 7.043, 2.704, 3.204, 3.134, 4.638, 3.496, 3.204, 3.016, 1.696, 2.434, 2.911, 5.265, 2.517, 4.127, 2.351, 2.863, 2.197, 5.499, 2.657, 3.793, 3.187, 3.514, 3.462, 4.252, 1.606, 3.584, 3.902, 2.687, 6.146, 2.839, 3.062, 4.667, 4.984, 1.570, 5.105, 2.186, 9.981, 3.906, 5.033, 2.493, 3.457, 4.098, 2.728, 1.440, 4.059, 3.036, 4.280, 1.990, 2.680, 3.172, 2.600, 2.245, 4.939, 1.761, 3.117, 5.364, 2.637, 3.097, 3.669, 4.317, 3.505, 3.851, 2.772, 2.730, 4.060, 3.549, 2.703, 2.741, 4.126, 1.694, 4.145, 2.776, 5.682, 2.860, 4.348, 2.514, 2.905, 2.534, 2.503, 2.004, 3.587, 2.174, 5.766, 4.552, 2.463, 5.310, 2.869, 1.646, 1.819, 2.922, 4.085, 7.315, 2.630, 2.334, 3.531, 4.211, 3.217, 3.102, 2.862, 9.084, 6.079, 5.993, 3.742, 3.190, 4.232, 3.170, 3.943, 3.534, 4.526, 1.748, 2.661, 2.959, 4.092, 4.299, 4.681, 3.940, 4.924, 1.587, 3.189, 5.997, 2.950, 2.909, 2.907, 5.905, 4.774, 4.244, (0.587), 3.406, 3.606, 6.112, 2.732, 5.087, 3.701, 2.768, 4.957, 2.158, 4.976, 5.374, 4.485, 3.065, 3.083, 4.760, 3.594, 4.565, 4.546, 2.279, 3.294, 4.392, 3.700, 3.231, 4.126, 3.342, 2.811, 4.912, 2.839, 4.866, 2.977, 1.919, 4.743, 2.431, 3.821, 4.227, 3.668, 3.247, 5.053, 3.128, 5.810, 2.906, 3.142, 4.163, 3.166, 3.975, 2.445, 4.286, 2.389, 1.847, 4.347, 3.846, 6.214, 3.952, 4.154, 3.883, 1.834, 2.302, 4.371, 5.595, 4.537, 4.584, 2.745, 4.296, 3.962, 1.855, 1.918, 4.233, 1.480, 3.233, 2.865, 3.173, 6.358, 4.659, 5.065, 4.385, 2.872, 3.736, 0.999, 2.431, 4.568, 4.276, 7.333, 1.721, 4.835, 2.517, 3.561, 4.272, 6.699, 2.646, 2.816, 7.077, 2.876, 3.489, 3.425, 4.277, 5.479, 1.239, 4.474, 4.534, 3.732, 1.651, 4.676, 4.023, 3.608, 4.641, 5.246, 3.577, 2.998, 2.243, 3.152, 1.472, 3.574, 5.771, 2.148, 1.483, 3.219, 3.948, 3.500, 2.738, 2.335, 1.840, 3.548, 1.862, 4.757, 2.300, 4.784, 4.333, 1.949, 4.628, 2.871, 2.538, 1.419, 3.373, 5.327, 3.298, 1.848, 2.636, 5.163, 3.923, 2.305, 2.200, 3.128, 4.476, 1.847, 6.997, 1.256, 2.878, 2.299, 2.212, 4.399, 6.147, 4.533, 3.291, 2.138, 3.171, 2.215, 3.790, 3.439, 2.123, 3.348, 3.535, 3.933, 4.627, 4.703, 4.116, 3.574, 3.039, 3.855, 1.630, 3.578, 2.442, 4.072, 3.726, 4.526, 4.193, 3.717, 3.279, 1.642, 3.338, 4.440, 3.661, 4.438, 2.752, 6.150, 5.671, 4.360, 5.232, 1.881, 3.003, 4.232, 5.935, 2.728, 2.969, 2.258, 4.374, 1.834, 3.158, 2.211, 6.368, 3.217, 2.145, 4.712, 2.645, 3.696, 3.880, 3.769, 2.766, 3.560, 1.973, 5.188, 3.580, 5.357, 2.662, 2.052, 2.459, 2.854, 5.115, 3.307, 3.784, 2.425, 4.238, 4.524, 3.195, 2.478, 3.837, 3.293, 3.865, 3.363, 2.574, 3.760, 2.377, 2.612, 3.135, 3.650, 3.911, 5.397, 1.976, 3.629, 5.927, 2.945, 3.594, 3.951, 3.424, 2.813, 2.292, 3.587, 4.683, 1.782, 5.008, 3.969, 5.049, 2.905, 2.993, 2.566, 3.695, 2.278, 2.565, 2.595, 4.026, 3.023, 4.247, 3.314, 2.526, 3.294, 2.581, 4.875, 4.917, 4.145, 2.888, 4.304, 4.335, 6.376, 2.155, 2.922, 2.550, 3.528, 4.393, 1.805, 3.434, 2.337, 1.538, 3.001, 2.859, 2.322, 5.344, 10.749, 8.688, 9.462, 5.413, 7.036, 2.569, 2.666, 2.282, 2.591, 4.804, 2.322, 2.926, 5.042, 2.948, 3.925, 4.417, 3.318, 2.157, 2.630, 1.565, 3.879, 4.686, 4.518, 4.290, 2.233, 2.997, 3.363, 2.001, 3.174, 3.678, 4.811, 5.204, 2.473, 2.449, 2.030, 3.634, 1.877, 1.066, 3.028, 5.394, 2.557, 3.692, 4.403, 6.553, 4.900, 4.466, 2.450, 1.997, 3.074, 6.115, 2.462, 2.854, 2.062, 1.171, 3.939, 1.648, 2.741, 5.389, 2.641, 2.722, 3.224, 4.023, 2.540, 4.427, 1.101, 2.168, 2.014, 1.198, 2.717, 2.210, 2.933, 2.732, 3.419, 3.631, 5.080, 3.449, 3.853, 4.353, 2.318, 3.907, 2.644, 3.620, 2.419, 3.045, 3.801, 2.626, 3.142, 2.923, 3.043, 2.360, 2.963, 4.465, 6.896, 4.057, 2.827, 3.143, 5.287, 5.895, 5.812, 2.602, 3.380, 1.955, 3.551, 4.852, 4.397, 5.081, 4.072, 3.783, 3.138, 3.642, 3.537, 5.154, 3.647, 4.590, 2.202, 2.134, 4.354, 3.301, 2.120, 3.765, 2.665, 2.540, 4.121, 3.087, 5.125, 5.339, 2.650, 1.455, 3.673, 6.308, 4.679, 3.796, 2.520, 3.639, 3.745, 6.387, 5.506, 2.493, 2.442, 4.803, 3.808, 2.475, 5.875, 3.337, 5.371, 3.639, 2.540, 3.030, 3.401, 2.708, 2.224, 5.410, 3.651, 2.724, 4.200, 4.747, 4.878, 1.842, 3.300, 2.928, 3.966, 3.770, 3.172, 3.337, 2.152, 5.777, 3.148, 2.918, 5.778, 1.412, 3.077, 3.478, 3.918, 5.179, 3.001, 2.224, 3.132, 3.541, 3.224, 4.241, 5.756, 10.823, 6.283, 3.592, 3.133, 5.510, 5.470, 2.991, 4.043, 4.246, 4.619, 3.915, 4.827, 7.503, 5.803, 4.385, 4.517, 7.896, 5.887, 2.799, 8.419, 3.390, 2.921, 4.431, 4.020, 1.991, 4.946, 5.617, 2.646, 3.818, 2.729, 4.238, 2.599, 2.374, 8.478, 3.900, 6.117, 5.459, 7.493, 4.855, 4.139, 5.162, 2.916, 2.189, 2.673, 4.191, 3.929, 4.811, 4.783, 2.099, 3.362, 2.349, 5.781, 3.338, 1.679, 2.544, 3.567, 2.947, 2.229, 4.322, 3.348, 2.917, 3.768, 2.666, 4.618, 1.770, 5.031, 4.277, 2.614, 3.515, 4.561, 2.914, 3.583, 3.066, 4.177, 2.648, 3.695, 3.611, 4.552, 2.431, 3.660, 4.082, 2.746, 3.302, 2.714, 5.401, 2.007, 5.017, 3.039, 2.281, 2.313, 2.187, 2.892, 2.284, 3.211, 4.004, 3.391, 4.027, 3.457, 3.383, 2.660, 5.178, 7.669, 2.056, 3.133, 3.942, 4.555, 4.262, 4.748, 3.884, 4.929, 3.628, 3.486, 3.916, 2.047, 2.809, 2.617, 2.111, 3.579, 3.216, 3.325, 5.481, 5.781, 5.720, 7.634, 3.620, 4.471, 5.013, 5.004, 3.248, 5.282, 4.695, 4.430, 4.105, 1.938, 3.572, 3.253, 3.951, 2.874, 4.681, 2.671, 4.155, 2.279, 5.026, 2.273, 1.908, 2.902, 3.250, 4.558, 5.778, 2.870, 6.776, 2.756, 5.080, 6.737, 5.704, 5.716, 5.449, 6.275, 4.533, 10.216, 7.540, 5.970, 8.920, 4.625, 2.918, 2.722, 4.452, 3.325, 5.364, 4.550, 5.923, 3.607, 5.007, 5.902, 4.142, 10.510, 12.893, 1.677, 3.173, 2.450, 2.957, 3.884, 4.130, 3.603, 4.929, 3.192, 2.515, 4.555, 3.740, 2.447, 6.847, 3.521, 4.434, 5.176, 5.118, 3.253, 3.548, 6.802, 2.370, 4.069, 3.126, 3.641, 7.029, 2.081, 4.173, 3.962, 3.160, 4.207, 4.002, 4.176, 4.169, 3.792, 3.399, 3.592, 3.659, 2.037, 1.620, 1.767, 2.598, 3.872, 5.029, 2.442, 3.451, 2.061, 5.863, 3.270, 4.631, 4.627, 3.355, 2.751, 3.162, 6.352, 2.590, 4.798, 3.986, 3.118, 3.714, 2.687, 3.479, 2.850, 2.902, 1.967, 5.200, 2.597, 3.394, 3.682, 4.828, 3.311, 3.618, 3.721, 1.896, 2.925, 2.260, 3.479, 2.945, 6.125, 4.205, 4.172, 3.896, 4.936, 5.746, 4.618, 3.571, 3.412, 2.940, 4.095, 2.684, 2.315, 4.950, 4.846, 3.896, 4.052, 5.976, 3.721, 5.064, 2.615, 4.646, 4.452, 3.011, 4.226, 4.186, 3.156, 6.201, 3.487, 3.626, 2.463, 1.982, 3.196, 2.213, 3.356, 4.490, 4.070, 4.750, 2.537, 2.354, 3.608, 3.727, 2.470, 2.531, 4.286, 2.136, 2.497, 2.322, 2.061, 2.851, 3.051, 3.533, 3.309, 4.511, 2.865, 3.455, 3.624, 1.927, 3.837, 5.849, 4.390, 4.768, 3.467, 5.165, 2.445, 6.733, 2.016, 4.231, 3.589, 2.953, 4.245, 4.621, 2.457, 6.372, 6.088, 5.839, 3.200, 5.793, 3.677, 2.860, 4.583, 4.046, 6.384, 6.187, 2.792, 4.597, 3.502, 3.391, 6.987, 1.577, 4.704, 3.182, 2.793, 7.856, 3.395, 4.201, 3.445, 2.848, 5.320, 2.211, 2.943, 1.989, 2.929, 3.718, 2.921, 4.520, 2.341, 4.058, 7.462, 4.097, 5.190, 3.506, 3.740, 2.801, 2.445, 2.116, 2.829, 4.762, 2.768, 1.033, 3.439, 3.772, 2.534, 3.767, 2.960, 2.025, 2.667, 4.427, 3.072, 2.157, 4.542, 2.983, 6.337, 3.875, 5.189, 3.311, 4.099, 3.393, 2.696, 3.306, 3.023, 3.678, 2.694, 3.684, 7.629, 3.062, 2.881, 2.710, 2.482, 5.395, 2.760, 1.810, 2.530, 7.224, 3.383, 1.952, 2.131, 1.891, 6.732, 4.645, 4.751, 3.814, 3.490, 5.370, 5.520, 3.534, 3.970, 6.524, 7.180, 2.140, 3.216, 2.074, 3.441, 4.024, 3.843, 5.016, 5.335, 2.643, 4.614, 3.286, 5.031, 3.227, 4.777, 2.732, 2.154, 3.431, 3.460, 3.214, 4.295, 3.102, 5.218, 4.708, 2.567, 5.923, 2.695, 4.317, 7.571, 3.540, 3.463, 3.225, 6.189, 2.642, 2.998, 3.333, 3.362, 3.672, 3.453, 1.201, 2.797, 3.888, 2.929, 3.751, 2.299, 1.617, 2.753, 4.639, 2.711, 2.602, 4.022, 6.248, 3.172, 1.963, 4.121, 3.762, 4.803, 2.486, 1.948, 4.488, 2.449, 4.024, 2.234, 4.339, 5.298, 5.309, 4.211, 3.893, 5.048, 3.489, 3.677, 4.057, 2.985, 5.132, 2.569, 5.595, 2.437, 5.102, 4.678, 4.590, 3.651, 4.731, 2.784, 3.459, 3.017, 2.664, 2.377, 6.019, 3.835, 4.989, 2.009, 2.900, 2.717, 4.226, 2.202, 2.654, 2.742, 5.580, 3.394, 2.736, 4.383, 3.564, 5.468, 4.059, 4.138, 4.490, 2.855, 3.910, 8.890, 6.646, 3.392, 2.670, 3.766, 2.926, 4.480, 4.237, 3.402, 5.216, 3.619, 4.703, 2.918, 3.432, 3.847, 3.704, 4.190, 3.738, 2.120, 4.402, 5.266, 5.528, 4.815, 6.080, 3.663, 4.422, 3.693, 2.218, 1.990, 3.983, 3.100, 3.243, 2.142, 5.097, 5.694, 4.737, 3.249, 5.072, 2.481, 3.885, 4.020, 3.942, 1.700, 4.454, 1.967, 2.290, 7.893, 3.395, 5.313, 2.943, 2.402, 2.875, 4.595, 5.753, 2.004, 2.754, 2.785, 5.406, 3.978, 5.184, 3.063, 4.707, 6.888, 5.732, 7.215, 4.368, 4.744, 2.830, 3.524, 3.544, 4.389, 4.665, 4.048, 4.878, 2.726, 3.575, 5.070, 2.421, 4.077, 2.516, 4.174, 6.670, 5.149, 4.032, 5.200, 2.795, 3.536, 5.448, 2.508, 2.127, 3.015, 3.757, 3.188, 6.174, 3.510, 4.787, 3.659, 2.771, 3.217, 8.917, 3.147, 3.919, 4.619, 2.446, 3.349, 6.870, 1.419, 4.882, 3.000, 4.272, 5.985, 3.669, 7.091, 6.378, 3.107, 4.041, 4.318, 3.965, 2.871, 3.045, 1.472, 5.925, 3.746, 4.246, 4.503, 3.701, 4.099, 3.452, 0.669, 2.464, 3.689, 3.605, 1.488, 4.379, 3.168, 8.154, 2.209, 10.418, 3.665, 3.202, 3.135, 3.322, 2.944, 4.843, 2.389, 5.382, 2.580, 4.210, 3.091, 2.776, 4.244, 3.307, 3.809, 1.207, 4.181, 5.232, 3.428, 3.378, 4.238, 4.311, 2.234, 2.085, 3.370, 2.748, 2.559, 3.939, 3.896, 3.283, 3.118, 2.714, 2.210, 4.517, 4.441, 3.726, 3.181, 3.913, 3.473, 3.348, 2.132, 5.290, 1.578, 2.278, 4.328, 3.600, 4.261, 2.894, 2.908, 3.410, 2.319, 1.611, 6.062, 6.240, 3.626, 1.487, 5.024, 3.011, 5.087, 3.267, 3.626, 2.697, 2.560, 3.796, 4.154, 2.483, 2.442, 4.717, 1.989, 2.077, 2.810, 2.832, 3.321, 4.446, 3.883, 2.772, 3.103, 5.120, 3.221, 4.531, 5.822, 3.139, 3.229, 1.999, 4.143, 2.636, 4.058, 2.708, 3.070, 4.393, 10.863, 2.334, 2.866, 3.913, 3.639, 4.515, 3.918, 2.048, 2.495, 2.845, 3.097, 5.675, 2.277, 2.911, 3.267, 3.950, 4.040, 2.966, 5.814, 3.907, 2.895, 3.515, 6.776, 3.390, 3.847, 6.249, 4.051, 1.291, 5.981, 4.507, 6.195, 3.739, 2.821, 2.962, 8.252, 4.083, 2.057, 3.960, 2.698, 4.708, 4.079, 3.472, 3.726, 2.755, 2.591, 3.447, 2.831, 3.105, 2.838, 4.162, 2.987, 1.837, 2.618, 1.777, 2.568, 1.994, 3.869, 4.635, 4.990, 5.485, 3.770, 3.700, 5.748, 6.319, 3.319, 3.602, 3.760, 2.906, 4.095, 3.576, 5.751, 5.237, 3.644, 3.087, 1.836, 4.002, 2.933, 2.773, 3.028, 5.610, 5.263, 3.940, 3.583, 2.273, 2.529, 6.782, 1.376, 2.437, 3.474, 3.050, 4.470, 5.525, 2.818, 3.476, 3.708, 2.780, 4.422, 4.767, 1.899, 2.653, 1.607, 2.772, 5.203, 3.555, 4.197, 3.555, 3.501, 1.336, 5.425, 2.773, 2.452, 2.576, 2.682, 2.714, 5.609, 4.348, 3.956, 2.886, 6.427, 3.330, 3.906, 2.898, 2.761, 2.413, 5.475, 4.211, 3.606, 2.711, 2.493, 6.616, 2.969, 5.187, 2.626, 3.679, 3.565, 4.104, 2.909, 1.578, 4.240, 4.627, 4.755, 2.955, 1.360, 3.488, 3.271, 3.613, 4.642, 4.006, 2.938, 2.682, 7.438, 3.985, 4.540, 1.914, 5.034, 3.110, 3.261, 4.403, 3.223, 2.321, 2.689, 3.596, 4.359, 2.905, 4.646, 2.759, 3.291, 4.781, 2.883, 1.633, 3.804, 3.874, 4.757, 1.503, 4.547, 4.308, 4.498, 3.788, 3.558, 4.367, 3.239, 3.320, 3.215, 4.040, 3.471, 2.335, 2.932, 4.384, 3.725, 6.294, 3.046, 5.592, 4.777, 3.654, 3.806, 3.456, 2.664, 2.549, 2.670, 3.360, 3.313, 4.659, 3.652, 3.996, 2.255, 1.800, 4.924, 5.435, 2.794, 4.477, 5.754, 4.931, 6.103, 2.645, 3.745, 2.256, 2.205, 4.904, 3.111, 4.014, 9.423, 4.863, 4.250, 5.501, 2.351, 4.112, 1.949, 6.968, 2.778, 2.546, 3.942, 3.807, 4.249, 2.790, 3.292, 5.247, 3.503, 4.055, 5.118, 3.726, 4.645, 3.899, 2.401, 3.420, 2.502, 2.851, 6.948, 5.029, 3.481, 2.687, 4.931, 2.200, 3.109, 2.822, 3.826, 5.237, 5.294, 1.810, 5.306, 4.140, 2.725, 2.892, 3.935, 3.433, 2.926, 3.093, 2.442, 3.818, 4.306, 4.057, 3.276, 3.263, 3.059, 2.961, 3.275, 2.139, 4.062, 3.592, 4.281, 2.783, 1.888, 5.579, 3.559, 3.589, 3.562, 2.852, 3.156, 4.371, 5.234, 6.321, 2.409, 3.657, 3.670, 3.732, 2.209, 4.622, 3.261, 2.474, 4.269, 3.093, 5.134, 8.921, 3.683, 4.475, 3.761, 3.137, 2.922, 1.612, 2.977, 2.890, 6.429, 3.345, 3.272, 2.768, 0.621, 1.805, 3.627, 3.295, 3.149, 4.626, 3.754, 4.087, 3.376, 2.129, 3.944, 2.926, 8.824, 1.672, 4.047, 2.992, 3.018, 2.500, 2.868, 3.452, 2.552, 2.406, 4.254, 4.720, 6.341, 2.917, 3.663, 6.136, 2.434, 4.508, 4.697, 6.035, 4.795, 2.716, 3.354, 1.892, 1.950, 3.408, 4.928, 5.951, 2.658, 3.161, 5.044, 5.929, 2.834, 2.183, 3.182, 3.303, 4.663, 2.798, 3.411, 3.188, 4.708, 2.696, 4.330, 5.171, 3.411, 3.300, 3.149, 2.465, 5.059, 3.893, 4.564, 4.320, 3.212, 4.020, 2.352, 2.717, 2.648, 2.824, 1.812, 2.423, 2.338, 4.378, 4.528, 1.482, 4.111, 1.111, 1.924, 3.405, 3.703, 1.995, 3.456, 3.458, 3.176, 4.040, 4.691, 5.009, 7.643, 3.691, 3.926, 3.721, 6.125, 4.121, 2.231, 4.971, 5.128, 4.166, 3.606, 3.241, 3.135, 1.607, 3.674, 3.726, 3.443, 1.826, 2.785, 3.068, 2.436, 2.486, 1.559, 2.905, 2.626, 2.135, 2.380, 1.971, 3.083, 2.725, 3.919, 4.516, 6.009, 4.845, 3.292, 2.585, 3.262, 2.003, 2.339, 2.542, 3.154, 3.034, 4.562, 4.352, 7.024, 5.867, 3.433, 3.206, 2.820, 2.284, 3.262, 3.101, 2.181, 1.925, 6.134, 6.414, 4.174, 3.694, 1.984, 5.997, 3.357, 1.312, 4.680, 1.668, 3.178, 3.738, 4.453, 3.420, 3.638, 1.342, 1.935, 6.189, 2.906, 2.824, 4.604, 3.440, 3.575, 3.833, 2.645, 2.405, 6.170, 4.445, 4.073, 6.685, 3.842, 3.208, 2.122, 3.403, 3.152, 2.906, 4.606, 2.238, 2.944, 6.304, 2.785, 5.100, 2.641, 5.036, 1.730, 3.815, 4.205, 4.525, 3.328, 4.343, 2.070, 3.393, 3.005, 5.098, 3.668, 4.824, 2.211, 4.185, 3.058, 2.215, 3.798, 1.799, 2.104, 5.177, 3.158, 4.481, 3.643, 2.475, 4.122, 3.304, 3.409, 4.355, 2.946, 3.909, 4.778, 4.985, 3.194, 4.263, 4.417, 2.364, 2.443, 3.505, 3.126, 3.392, 5.712, 3.879, 2.041, 3.760, 4.635, 3.206, 5.616, 2.949, 1.275, 2.718, 2.977, 3.825, 4.674, 5.051, 2.387, 2.598, 2.174, 5.623, 4.710, 3.763, 5.121, 2.486, 1.597, 4.516, 1.837, 3.702, 2.978, 2.971, 3.476, 3.431, 4.138, 3.608, 2.349, 2.246, 2.021, 2.982, 3.176, 6.048, 3.129, 2.247, 3.254, 3.564, 2.225, 2.586, 3.608, 3.109, 2.619, 5.142, 3.133, 3.148, 2.985, 3.552, 3.136, 4.117, 4.129, 2.877, 1.644, 3.044, 3.757, 2.889, 3.348, 5.275, 2.747, 2.863, 2.544, 2.666, 2.951, 5.455, 2.782, 8.726, 3.756, 3.890, 3.041, 4.614, 3.860, 3.069, 2.597, 3.333, 5.102, 3.337, 3.111, 2.516, 1.755, 4.166, 4.033, 2.041, 3.125, 2.673, 2.251, 3.264, 2.804, 5.004, 3.754, 2.425, 3.916, 3.990, 4.570, 6.572, 2.217, 3.804, 3.238, 2.926, 4.773, 4.573, 3.984, 6.422, 3.258, 5.752, 4.013, 3.319, 3.745, 4.642, 4.494, 11.025, 5.013, 8.970, 4.188, 2.872, 4.298, 4.779, 1.392, 4.992, 5.280, 3.221, 3.744, 5.095, 4.236, 2.293, 2.538, 3.154, 2.145, 2.993, 2.997, 2.894, 4.029, 2.064, 4.571, 2.500, 2.045, 2.541, 4.812, 3.987, 1.905, 3.796, 3.692, 6.009, 4.299, 2.503, 3.134, 3.759, 3.376, 2.707, 4.463, 2.070, 2.537, 2.697, 3.655, 1.908, 4.352, 4.004, 4.218, 5.117, 3.429, 4.089, 2.109, 2.611, 3.296, 5.199, 3.220, 2.204, 3.418, 2.752, 3.952, 2.090, 3.487, 2.787, 2.584, 3.231, 2.407, 3.319, 4.140, 2.694, 2.028, 4.330, 2.516, 2.526, 2.751, 1.952, 4.112, 4.363, 3.709, 5.780, 2.205, 3.419, 5.149, 3.595, 2.387, 2.555, 3.766, 4.775, 2.718, 8.518, 3.171, 4.621, 3.624, 3.184, 7.286, 4.767, 3.927, 7.116, 2.713, 3.214, 5.382, 5.101, 3.783, 2.958, 6.637, 4.178, 3.475, 4.193, 2.317, 3.637, 3.548, 5.037, 3.053, 6.717, 4.243, 4.408, 5.105, 3.077, 6.592, 6.972, 5.682, 4.366, 2.407, 5.931, 6.015, 2.228, 4.407, 2.464, 2.884, 4.290, 4.893, 4.082, 2.240, 4.337, 2.719, 4.255, 4.442, 4.612, 3.780, 5.484, 3.311, 2.882, 3.878, 2.160, 4.404, 2.217, 3.624, 2.880, 5.013, 2.798, 2.413, 4.812, 2.508, 2.612, 6.290, 1.548, 5.281, 5.488, 3.083, 3.666, 2.049, 3.191, 5.144, 8.180, 2.806, 2.962, 2.965, 6.307, 4.172, 2.584, 3.946, 1.876, 4.035, 2.144, 3.339, 8.834, 2.946, 2.080, 1.571, 2.678, 2.912, 3.228, 3.860, 2.442, 2.260, 6.323, 3.696, 4.245, 5.736, 6.500, 5.780, 1.987, 2.570, 4.130, 4.880, 3.823, 3.736, 3.074, 5.334, 2.375, 2.818, 4.216, 5.540, 3.545, 3.394, 8.127, 3.260, 4.128, 7.088, 2.348, 4.102, 4.364, 2.315, 8.085, 2.832, 6.872, 3.160, 5.074, 4.020, 2.689, 4.021, 2.340, 2.190, 3.590, 4.524, 3.903, 3.488, 3.138, 3.068, 2.737, 3.078, 2.062, 4.284, 3.626, 7.733, 5.611, 2.673, 4.420, 3.816, 2.740, 5.284, 3.369, 2.736, 4.960, 2.166, 3.656, 3.918, 2.717, 2.205, 3.982, 5.568, 2.738, 2.626, 2.694, 2.180, 3.401, 3.312, 2.516, 4.367, 4.075, 3.476, 3.012, 4.317, 5.092, 7.103, 5.123, 4.970, 5.998, 3.811, 3.447, 4.904, 3.956, 3.320, 4.153, 2.752, 2.089, 2.664, 2.044, 3.637, 6.382, 2.654, 3.838, 4.639, 6.183, 3.102, 3.866, 1.855, 7.066, 2.928, 1.972, 3.668, 1.943, 2.671, 4.770, 6.927, 6.754, 4.072, 2.634, 2.715, 2.339, 2.725, 2.766, 5.047, 3.383, 3.809, 3.159, 5.154, 2.881, 2.342, 2.374, 2.308, 4.416, 5.855, 7.678, 5.067, 2.272, 3.618, 5.719, 3.036, 3.115, 4.718, 5.239, 4.075, 7.494, 2.364, 3.796, 3.598, 1.425, 4.446, 3.664, 3.090, 4.832, 3.186, 6.401, 3.991, 3.848, 4.131, 3.459, 2.211, 3.233, 2.392, 2.727, 4.447, 3.009, 3.462, 3.259, 4.353, 2.463, 2.282, 5.131, 5.711, 6.446, 4.448, 4.645, 2.720, 2.507, 2.609, 12.275, 3.066, 3.939, 3.576, 6.122, 2.510, 2.267, 4.720, 2.924, 7.869, 4.147, 8.248, 4.972, 4.473, 6.758, 4.343, 2.801, 3.283, 4.486, 3.927, 3.724, 4.331, 3.495, 2.966, 4.881, 5.235, 2.837, 3.274, 3.423, 6.278, 3.786, 5.940, 5.945, 3.905, 3.353, 2.231, 3.746, 7.504, 3.248, 2.648, 3.514, 2.350, 3.080, 1.371, 2.926, 4.396, 3.724, 1.935, 4.253, 2.654, 4.578, 2.366, 2.299, 3.377, 3.682, 2.079, 4.546, 2.676, 3.963, 5.812, 4.497, 1.954, 1.857, 3.116, 2.285, 2.762, 2.366, 3.658, 4.454, 1.279, 5.429, 2.969, 3.595, 3.152, 3.986, 3.986, 6.400, 5.265, 4.436, 3.545, 2.345, 1.379, 6.635, 3.411, 3.861, 2.801, 3.646, 5.249, 1.867, 5.364, 4.639, 4.104, 3.726, 3.387, 2.032, 2.811, 3.928, 3.909, 3.467, 2.815, 3.814, 2.261, 1.449, 2.579, 2.473, 2.257, 1.428, 5.258, 1.611, 3.458, 2.536, 1.722, 2.697, 3.213, 5.006, 3.915, 3.250, 4.399, 1.809, 3.193, 3.504, 2.482, 4.423, 4.897, 2.896, 3.325, 1.921, 3.027, 3.256, 2.318, 4.411, 7.411, 2.728, 6.195, 3.795, 3.729, 3.912, 2.662, 3.731, 2.675, 3.334, 2.315, 4.893, 4.712, 4.783, 10.852, 3.158, 3.249, 5.640, 5.485, 4.644, 4.642, 4.860, 7.605, 5.414, 3.701, 3.044, 3.985, 3.503, 2.250, 2.466, 3.998, 2.440, 2.517, 2.932, 1.756, 3.007, 4.667, 2.538, 5.338, 2.425, 2.817, 2.750, 2.465, 3.520, 3.082, 1.764, 2.590, 2.594, 2.967, 4.891, 4.014, 4.499, 2.430, 3.197, 2.540, 3.314, 2.335, 3.499, 1.196, 3.017, 2.945, 2.841, 2.975, 1.808, 3.816, 4.749, 3.315, 3.164, 2.758, 2.575, 3.344, 2.797, 3.506, 1.799, 4.065, 4.645, 3.469, 3.218, 4.066, 3.247, 3.093, 4.145, 2.491, 4.136, 3.928, 3.789, 2.760, 3.328, 5.076, 2.116, 3.141, 2.761, 3.804, 3.706, 5.079, 6.083, 2.925, 4.248, 3.428, 5.696, 4.989, 2.169, 3.234, 6.188, 2.619, 1.720, 3.113, 3.320, 3.184, 2.208, 2.427, 3.512, 3.664, 3.502, 2.767, 5.955, 2.916, 1.189, 3.895, 5.948, 1.869, 3.797, 4.245, 3.231, 2.961, 2.339, 4.805, 2.670, 6.060, 4.582, 2.894, 3.225, 0.598, 5.966, 2.472, 1.882, 2.529, 6.181, 5.890, 4.929, 4.605, 4.414, 3.860, 3.295, 5.211, 4.101, 4.383, 4.667, 3.741, 4.397, 6.646, 3.875, 4.939, 3.383, 3.556, 4.413, 4.912, 5.192, 4.039, 2.377, 5.420, 3.851, 2.418, 2.916, 3.500, 3.045, 3.214, 3.395, 5.514, 2.787, 2.638, 6.892, 3.443, 4.091, 5.453, 5.259, 2.948, 5.005, 3.330, 4.206, 2.130, 8.362, 2.536, 3.468, 8.630, 1.548, 5.676, 3.880, 6.464, 4.572, 4.143, 2.346, 4.014, 4.585, 4.320, 2.637, 3.180, 4.318, 7.908, 4.428, 5.621, 4.928, 3.750, 1.066, 2.184, 2.777, 4.136, 4.274, 3.806, 3.290, 4.453, 3.491, 6.190, 2.770, 2.358, 2.589, 4.338, 2.819, 5.200, 2.514, 4.748, 5.112, 2.145, 5.877, 6.718, 5.355, 3.102, 3.760, 6.474, 4.408, 4.074, 4.195, 4.064, 1.964, 3.085, 4.834, 7.671, 5.744, 4.454, 6.601, 5.722, 5.201, 4.681, 3.829, 3.623, 6.883, 5.309, 5.419, 6.366, 1.855, 4.552, 6.773, 3.154, 3.575, 2.168, 5.775, 1.517, 3.144, 5.866, 6.132, 6.562, 6.257, 2.338, 3.541, 2.210, 3.503, 30.465, 4.940, 3.065, 4.749, 3.737, 5.675, 5.033, 3.920, 5.200, 1.926, 3.040, 2.197, 3.774, 2.998, 6.534, 7.265, 3.295, 3.041, 2.154, 3.414, 2.337, 4.809, 3.584, 4.029, 3.634, 5.497, 2.058, 2.854, 4.669, 3.951, 1.786, 2.716, 2.986, 2.297, 2.623, 2.377, 1.577, 3.488, 5.075, 2.753, 3.002, 2.523, 2.310, 2.705, 2.824, 4.252, 2.942, 2.268, 4.035, 4.178, 2.081, 4.933, 3.229, 3.679, 1.977, 3.318, 2.621, 6.551, 2.751, 3.010, 2.576, 3.088, 3.981, 4.722, 3.254, 1.749, 2.539, 3.127, 5.630, 2.022, 2.044, 2.574, 2.908, 1.383, 1.774, 2.586, 4.270, 2.877, 4.686, 1.886, 3.891, 2.576, 5.168, 4.856, 2.647, 4.915, 4.685, 2.865, 5.230, 1.741, 2.339, 6.750, 3.488, 2.691, 2.717, 3.850, 2.684, 2.022, 5.122, 3.158, 4.176, 5.149, 3.798, 3.432, 3.509, 13.072, 2.459, 3.091, 2.291, 5.309, 4.412, 2.824, 2.541, 3.496, 2.114, 2.515, 2.476, 3.157, 3.107, 3.476, 5.052, 3.515, 7.771, 2.284, 1.847, 4.095, 2.809, 2.408, 3.003, 4.613, 2.004, 2.601, 3.766, 2.787, 3.501, 4.121, 4.189, 4.759, 4.000, 2.160, 3.094, 1.371, 1.628, 3.695, 3.149, 2.683, 2.888, 3.987, 4.758, 4.961, 2.729, 2.639, 4.024, 2.803, 7.716, 4.511, 2.268, 1.788, 1.764, 3.221, 3.272, 2.530, 2.718, 3.983, 1.850, 5.766, 3.771, 2.198, 4.231, 3.603, 1.978, 2.690, 1.917, 2.588, 1.935, 4.413, 4.297, 2.602, 3.528, 3.650, 5.592, 4.548, 2.602, 3.019, 1.816, 3.663, 2.377, 4.106, 1.528, 2.650, 4.079, 3.976, 5.084, 1.949, 2.627, 2.361, 2.377, 3.923, 3.772, 4.372, 2.887, 2.396, 5.635, 3.870, 2.415, 3.701, 1.822, 3.277, 4.149, 1.898, 3.456, 2.835, 2.209, 2.911, 2.794, 2.562, 4.759, 2.682, 1.697, 2.477, 2.030, 3.062, 1.885, 1.083, 2.406, 5.277, 3.121, 3.954, 2.690, 3.557, 2.914, 2.499, 2.321, 4.156, 3.581, 3.820, 2.984, 4.039, 3.329, 2.990, 3.483, 2.119, 3.398, 2.445, 2.628, 2.393, 2.524, 2.459, 2.235, 4.515, 2.539, 2.181, 1.673, 2.644, 2.812, 2.900, 3.377, 3.249, 1.437, 2.952, 2.937, 2.020, 2.313, 2.790, 5.627, 5.290, 1.617, 3.303, 3.394, 4.810, 7.793, 5.278, 3.873, 2.095, 3.611, 3.347, 3.942, 4.423, 2.139, 2.529, 3.852, 3.425, 4.558, 4.013, 3.011, 5.248, 3.659, 1.879, 2.791, 2.182, 2.852, 2.177, 2.195, 4.851, 6.490, 2.368, 3.274, 6.170, 3.457, 2.784, 5.862, 2.928, 2.749, 2.544, 3.401, 1.798, 2.037, 4.057, 3.983, 2.581, 8.533, 5.973, 2.803, 2.681, 3.185, 4.865, 3.252, 4.387, 3.751, 2.801, 5.719, 2.582, 2.519, 3.528, 3.826, 4.298, 3.761, 4.232, 4.735, 4.169, 2.569, 4.467, 1.959, 3.333, 4.224, 5.117, 6.469, 3.883, 3.201, 3.017, 3.269, 3.608, 3.218, 2.868, 2.342, 1.461, 4.069, 2.706, 3.088, 3.411, 3.523, 3.620, 2.652, 2.174, 1.948, 1.822, 3.272, 1.390, 3.384, 3.636, 2.310, 4.503, 2.161, 4.207, 2.530, 3.775, 4.329, 2.913, 4.269, 2.621, 2.592, 10.212, 4.479, 2.239, 4.134, 5.567, 2.901, 3.816, 2.821, 3.754, 2.803, 2.529, 3.650, 2.411, 3.592, 3.097, 5.100, 3.318, 2.097, 1.734, 3.531, 1.968, 1.959, 2.826, 4.321, 3.922, 5.902, 2.816, 6.096, 5.139, 2.161, 1.989, 4.648, 4.946, 1.927, 3.397, 3.711, 1.967, 2.446, 2.356, 3.431, 2.238, 6.267, 3.115, 2.097, 1.379, 3.911, 3.906, 3.219, 2.813, 4.219, 2.925, 3.465, 5.060, 4.694, 1.739, 2.377, 2.378, 2.711, 4.940, 3.186, 2.845, 3.016, 3.800, 4.041, 3.269, 4.136, 4.225, 3.397, 2.722, 3.614, 5.027, 4.112, 1.364, 3.565, 8.511, 2.874, 5.971, 5.087, 6.014, 3.119, 3.542, 5.753, 3.686, 4.127, 2.468, 2.978, 3.474, 3.874, 3.037, 3.202, 3.163, 3.853, 11.571, 4.041, 3.289, 4.114, 2.504, 2.184, 3.786, 3.301, 3.415, 5.709, 2.791, 3.727, 3.027, 3.644, 4.857, 2.229, 1.471, 3.080, 2.961, 2.732, 2.973, 3.209, 5.365, 5.451, 3.187, 3.586, 3.529, 3.133, 3.268, 2.698, 7.502, 3.439, 2.140, 1.749, 2.134, 5.141, 4.579, 3.082, 4.346, 1.918, 3.182, 3.758, 2.954, 2.878, 5.370, 4.015, 1.565, 2.255, 2.126, 3.322, 1.712, 3.495, 4.468, 3.398, 2.997, 2.838, 1.651, 5.103, 4.091, 3.637, 5.222, 3.088, 3.108, 4.857, 3.745, 4.839, 9.320, 4.518, 5.175, 3.396, 3.724, 5.763, 3.059, 3.271, 2.984, 4.263, 7.296, 6.466, 4.794, 4.513, 3.239, 2.436, 4.372, 2.464, 3.861, 5.253, 2.445, 3.254, 3.628, 2.647, 3.665, 2.022, 3.037, 4.558, 4.551, 4.193, 3.997, 2.654, 3.639, 4.273, 4.545, 3.016, 5.236, 2.942, 3.605, 3.757, 2.292, 4.414, 3.053, 3.818, 4.093, 3.616, 7.313, 5.322, 2.763, 4.388, 2.666, 4.121, 4.377, 3.513, 4.562, 3.022, 2.551, 3.876, 3.457, 5.413, 2.917, 4.314, 2.806, 2.803, 4.876, 2.807, 2.545, 4.214, 2.472, 5.564, 1.752, 1.833, 3.548, 5.169, 2.596, 4.505, 3.251, 3.795, 4.532, 3.320, 3.023, 3.841, 1.873, 5.530, 7.429, 5.096, 6.123, 3.516, 2.973, 3.901, 4.773, 2.445, 11.769, 4.538, 3.757, 2.381, 4.571, 5.156, 3.207, 3.618, 1.162, 4.803, 1.976, 4.261, 2.335, 2.929, 4.100, 4.586, 8.230, 2.184, 2.692, 3.016, 3.310, 3.253, 3.030, 4.442, 4.823, 25.493, 4.563, 7.534, 2.291, 4.833, 4.927, 5.354, 2.327, 3.723, 1.308, 2.873, 4.533, 3.653, 4.529, 2.417, 3.166, 4.702, 4.175, 2.556, 9.053, 11.405, 5.182, 5.638, 1.609, 7.326, 3.618, 6.562, 2.475, 1.734, 5.428, 3.563, 5.221, 3.293, 9.075, 3.775, 10.799, 2.979, 4.185, 2.256, 4.443, 3.607, 3.583, 2.819, 3.203, 4.715, 3.280, 3.831, 12.457, 3.000, 2.999, 5.839, 3.820, 2.600, 8.340, 2.597, 5.430, 1.568, 7.032, 2.773, 1.356, 3.607, 2.333, 3.226, 1.819, 4.689, 5.006, 4.655, 2.658, 3.853, 6.824, 7.369, 3.838, 3.068, 2.242, 3.986, 3.285, 5.378, 5.099, 3.464, 3.202, 2.683, 3.218, 3.178, 1.534, 3.177, 4.675, 3.789, 2.705, 1.896, 1.717, 1.695, 2.741, 3.586, 5.957, 3.406, 3.838, 3.852, 3.357, 3.650, 6.664, 3.171, 2.959, 3.655, 2.488, 3.048, 3.591, 3.297, 3.697, 4.376, 2.970, 3.940, 2.444, 5.030, 4.814, 2.988, 5.612, 2.685, 4.468, 5.947, 3.731, 7.131, 1.738, 1.948, 4.446, 3.746, 4.109, 4.775, 2.723, 4.131, 1.679, 3.348, 2.625, 4.831, 2.569, 2.641, 3.143, 3.730, 3.542, 3.715, 3.919, 3.804, 2.956, 4.824, 7.041, 4.141, 7.006, 4.061, 3.856, 3.511, 6.213, 4.742, 2.846, 2.445, 7.203, 3.678, 4.652, 4.933, 3.498, 3.949, 3.436, 1.989, 2.827, 4.553, 4.606, 4.470, 3.443, 10.421, 4.467, 3.644, 7.060, 4.808, 4.394, 11.467, 5.447, 5.169, 3.751, 4.143, 3.263, 3.319, 3.588, 4.514, 2.841, 1.634, 4.926, 3.090, 5.736, 3.670, 2.367, 3.551, 2.708, 4.326, 2.805, 2.287, 1.835, 2.831, 4.991, 2.556, 1.981, 4.055, 4.945, 3.547, 4.044, 3.752, 7.989, 2.336, 4.938, 2.254, 5.531, 1.273, 5.262, 4.757, 3.530, 3.699, 5.949, 1.667, 2.280, 5.726, 5.292, 3.501, 4.933, 1.745, 2.160, 5.909, 7.160, 4.019, 1.579, 2.155, 3.376, 3.782, 2.018, 2.352, 2.839, 4.318, 3.183, 2.136, 2.434, 4.528, 2.259, 4.694, 1.872, 2.537, 4.849, 2.898, 0.919, 2.756, 3.341, 6.593, 2.370, 2.695, 1.608, 4.768, 3.209, 6.720, 1.896, 3.727, 3.517, 3.385, 3.379, 2.333, 2.440, 2.956, 2.663, 3.734, 3.928, 3.587, 5.948, 1.812, 3.297, 2.563, 2.447, 2.638, 1.946, 6.131, 3.859, 3.428, 2.122, 3.092, 4.644, 3.428, 3.568, 3.866, 2.472, 4.362, 2.648, 3.779, 8.020, 1.543, 4.486, 3.198, 4.033, 4.300, 2.174, 3.328, 4.532, 3.654, 3.980, 2.843, 2.167, 2.931, 5.073, 4.349, 5.069, 5.235, 2.047, 3.080, 3.851, 1.958, 3.964, 7.174, 6.419, 1.775, 6.996, 3.908, 6.211, 3.579, 1.873, 5.572, 3.020, 2.611, 2.728, 3.970, 2.914, 4.910, 5.994, 5.369, 7.492, 3.816, 3.422, 3.212, 3.613, 1.879, 2.538, 2.837, 4.066, 4.439, 6.427, 3.169, 3.527, 4.762, 24.581, 3.933, 3.580, 2.646, 4.454, 2.105, 4.188, 1.717, 2.169, 2.898, 2.888, 2.603, 3.177, 2.179, 3.309, 5.931, 4.219, 4.416, 7.506, 2.872, 1.575, 4.934, 2.485, 3.421, 3.591, 3.488, 3.283, 2.009, 4.113, 4.151, 5.036, 2.948, 4.256, 3.713, 3.043, 3.631, 3.111, 3.220, 2.735, 3.590, 3.233, 5.077, 2.929, 2.971, 4.665, 4.136, 3.681, 3.058, 1.759, 5.254, 4.855, 4.040, 5.535, 3.582, 3.226, 3.589, 7.151, 3.612, 4.444, 3.677, 3.217, 2.005, 9.027, 4.537, 4.228, 3.641, 3.152, 4.728, 2.496, 2.856, 2.493, 5.755, 4.995, 1.099, 2.432, 5.155, 3.006, 4.851, 4.541, 3.696, 4.202, 2.615, 1.663, 3.260, 3.227, 2.175, 3.431, 4.310, 3.132, 4.811, 4.704, 1.504, 4.791, 2.714, 4.193, 4.892, 4.408, 3.251, 2.892, 2.085, 4.708, 5.238, 2.366, 3.488, 3.167, 4.408, 2.596, 2.421, 2.758, 2.721, 4.981, 3.701, 4.754, 2.657, 2.861, 4.106, 2.476, 5.355, 2.197, 2.949, 3.870, 3.436, 4.665, 2.596, 2.281, 5.531, 3.598, 4.054, 2.477, 3.282, 2.441, 2.970, 2.713, 4.126, 1.830, 2.659, 2.803, 2.629, 3.575, 3.118, 4.184, 3.418, 3.373, 5.075, 3.823, 3.502, 3.235, 3.566, 4.007, 2.786, 2.831, 5.133, 5.134, 2.636, 2.567, 3.109, 2.405, 4.252, 2.791, 2.537, 2.329, 2.596, 2.560, 2.517, 2.492, 2.515, 1.826, 2.992, 2.947, 2.847, 8.757, 3.377, 4.288, 3.809, 3.587, 3.202, 4.452, 3.603, 4.450, 4.408, 4.303, 3.816, 4.257, 5.727, 2.335, 2.138, 3.062, 4.200, 1.736, 3.886, 2.478, 4.193, 5.399, 1.696, 4.300, 4.650, 4.578, 2.766, 2.175, 3.402, 2.676, 4.181, 3.035, 3.291, 1.813, 2.726, 5.194, 2.401, 6.539, 4.006, 3.356, 2.179, 4.837, 3.218, 9.034, 3.120, 3.662, 2.501, 3.986, 3.535, 2.145, 2.952, 6.393, 2.382, 4.666, 4.044, 4.030, 4.149, 2.061, 3.562, 3.007, 2.332, 4.410, 2.209, 2.702, 2.467, 3.174, 3.477, 2.918, 2.688, 1.767, 2.792, 1.424, 3.616, 6.030, 3.689, 4.399, 2.750, 1.909, 3.446, 10.314, 3.203, 4.462, 5.157, 4.355, 2.453, 4.133, 8.204, 2.840, 4.917, 2.628, 4.527, 2.256, 4.744, 2.599, 2.635, 6.190, 2.358, 1.484, 2.166, 5.023, 3.775, 5.035, 6.783, 4.681, 4.363, 3.986, 5.065, 4.705, 4.050, 4.443, 3.766, 2.496, 3.243, 1.978, 4.576, 2.186, 3.563, 2.495, 9.488, 16.838, 6.040, 7.182, 5.556, 8.892, 4.151, 3.413, 5.108, 2.780, 7.143, 4.409, 3.445, 3.515, 7.105, 4.009, 9.231, 6.711, 5.870, 3.168, 3.284, 8.403, 5.492, 9.546, 1.550, 7.353, 4.077, 14.562, 2.863, 3.001, 5.085, 2.558, 5.237, 7.904, 3.815, 6.427, 5.113, 2.543, 1.175, 3.624, 3.162, 2.935, 5.966, 3.838, 8.867, 2.306, 1.710, 3.228, 4.740, 4.383, 2.895, 3.652, 2.025, 4.280, 4.722, 3.339, 3.229, 2.352, 3.469, 2.649, 2.887, 3.384, 2.459, 4.131, 6.682, 4.663, 4.349, 3.242, 3.568, 2.878, 3.155, 2.629, 4.678, 4.498, 6.982, 4.119, 3.648, 3.117, 2.824, 2.748, 7.115, 4.977, 4.829, 5.567, 4.833, 3.479, 4.946, 2.829, 4.018, 3.348, 2.408, 5.072, 2.853, 3.018, 3.837, 7.237, 3.123, 3.857, 3.306, 2.047, 4.038, 2.554, 3.758, 2.814, 4.113, 3.379, 4.219, 3.170, 5.734, 4.020, 4.547, 6.861, 5.205, 2.089, 2.837, 5.795, 3.486, 4.923, 5.111, 7.900, 5.784, 2.345, 3.969, 4.279, 3.341, 4.493, 4.417, 4.291, 3.971, 4.839, 7.092, 5.164, 4.113, 2.829, 4.998, 3.834, 4.253, 3.137, 3.188, 1.276, 4.542, 5.988, 7.616, 12.750, 2.801, 3.743, 5.681, 4.164, 7.938, 4.035, 3.018, 2.704, 2.706, 3.914, 3.003, 5.984, 9.219, 4.117, 4.584, 4.561, 4.811, 5.116, 4.122, 1.059, 3.894, 3.064, 2.858, 6.165, 2.068, 3.791, 2.720, 3.026, 3.349, 4.002, 3.600, 3.418, 6.129, 7.877, 3.876, 6.299, 4.785, 3.707, 4.462, 5.255, 3.805, 4.844, 4.024, 1.741, 5.788, 4.824, 4.226, 6.098, 3.792, 3.556, 9.128, 8.515, 3.518, 8.661, 7.622, 4.152, 4.936, 7.903, 3.780, 3.662, 6.911, 4.488, 9.067, 6.391, 5.883, 3.476, 3.010, 3.092, 3.385, 8.807, 3.697, 2.251, 7.007, 4.060, 7.821, 4.128, 2.944, 3.909, 3.946, 4.087, 7.293, 3.180, 2.280, 3.214, 2.931, 2.373, 3.186, 4.165, 2.733, 6.908, 3.247, 2.567, 4.893, 4.969, 2.752, 3.224, 4.716, 4.315, 3.259, 2.021, 4.348, 6.357, 6.090, 5.026, 2.301, 5.671, 1.925, 2.877, 3.720, 5.550, 2.501, 6.112, 3.543, 4.061, 5.676, 5.917, 2.671, 2.556, 4.398, 2.679, 4.936, 3.251, 17.558, 4.504, 5.705, 4.884, 17.531, 5.292, 3.942, 4.489, 1.626, 2.939, 4.034, 4.167, 6.374, 2.415, 3.043, 3.537, 2.364, 2.799, 3.431, 5.673, 6.888, 4.746, 2.034, 3.083, 2.071, 5.461, 2.960, 4.684, 3.265, 2.801, 4.610, 2.690, 5.564, 2.728, 2.983, 2.766, 2.755, 1.567, 2.487, 2.052, 2.770, 8.118, 4.678, 1.097, 7.064, 5.010, 2.548, 3.556, 4.277, 3.536, 4.733, 2.061, 3.739, 3.507, 4.512, 2.823, 3.021, 6.947, 2.319, 4.049, 5.904, 5.451, 3.462, 4.266, 4.579, 2.835, 2.553, 2.558, 4.029, 2.947, 4.268, 2.169, 2.043, 3.456, 3.610, 2.563, 6.153, 3.562, 1.257, 3.498, 2.778, 6.096, 3.379, 3.238, 3.597, 5.430, 2.435, 3.000, 1.414, 4.516, 3.452, 5.126, 2.585, 2.161, 2.427, 6.202, 3.813, 3.062, 3.911, 3.045, 2.669, 3.318, 6.200, 4.947, 3.337, 3.910, 3.664, 8.456, 4.076, 3.833, 5.451, 4.120, 2.212, 3.784, 4.232, 2.687, 1.879, 3.365, 3.161, 3.940, 5.079, 2.268, 2.680, 5.084, 2.749, 4.043, 5.680, 2.650, 5.508, 4.889, 5.663, 4.591, 2.118, 2.939, 3.449, 4.335, 2.622, 2.976, 3.787, 2.784, 6.066, 4.607, 3.358, 2.337, 3.863, 2.721, 4.166, 4.915, 3.977, 2.474, 2.732, 3.138, 2.699, 5.075, 2.327, 3.552, 4.094, 4.715, 3.394, 3.709, 2.253, 3.563, 3.362, 4.917, 2.723, 3.009, 2.865, 3.488, 3.907, 4.857, 4.194, 3.691, 3.842, 2.744, 2.147, 2.407, 2.223, 3.379, 3.372, 2.258, 7.383, 4.432, 2.146, 2.793, 3.018, 3.308, 3.066, 6.234, 0.791, 3.887, 2.785, 4.911, 4.978, 3.203, 4.760, 2.985, 5.892, 4.202, 2.923, 4.256, 4.285, 1.246, 3.281, 2.499, 4.041, 1.423, 1.251, 6.408, 3.517, 3.630, 3.470, 2.129, 3.602, 5.233, 4.085, 3.179, 4.363, 5.706, 3.771, 2.290, 2.513, 4.716, 3.840, 2.989, 3.210, 5.067, 3.424, 2.448, 4.250, 2.525, 3.983, 1.753, 3.580, 2.863, 3.319, 4.272, 3.438, 5.488, 5.495, 4.039, 3.144, 2.379, 3.524, 2.747, 5.389, 3.934, 2.644, 2.239, 5.320, 5.071, 7.421, 2.801, 2.257, 5.689, 2.083, 2.960, 2.284, 3.716, 6.031, 5.100, 2.583, 3.539, 3.987, 8.370, 3.975, 5.611, 2.841, 6.967, 2.156, 4.733, 4.696, 5.246, 2.165, 4.199, 6.571, 5.951, 7.024, 7.140, 3.771, 3.775, 3.499, 3.154, 2.367, 2.970, 3.631, 3.287, 7.835, 5.348, 2.952, 5.460, 1.386, 7.979, 3.166, 2.885, 2.013, 2.700, 3.971, 3.492, 3.462, 5.444, 2.015, 4.709, 2.705, 3.785, 2.752, 3.415, 4.224, 4.217, 3.808, 2.834, 3.592, 4.484, 7.462, 2.769, 3.121, 2.392, 2.638, 5.623, 5.639, 3.160, 3.973, 4.169, 3.782, 3.560, 3.497, 3.586, 2.971, 4.278, 3.390, 2.730, 1.867, 4.019, 3.414, 3.028, 2.311, 3.033, 3.465, 3.964, 4.817, 4.554, 4.774, 3.320, 4.247, 5.047, 2.238, 2.430, 4.927, 6.021, 2.919, 5.269, 3.182, 2.522, 5.439, 3.856, 2.155, 2.551, 2.513, 5.931, 1.489, 3.151, 5.167, 3.900, 2.751, 2.204, 3.739, 4.410, 2.986, 2.783, 3.386, 2.527, 2.816, 3.128, 3.705, 6.874, 3.118, 5.265, 4.453, 3.054, 2.273, 3.656, 2.547, 7.381, 2.576, 2.216, 5.637, 6.597, 4.192, 3.441, 5.530, 2.916, 3.832, 1.860, 4.083, 2.626, 3.390, 3.512, 3.084, 3.404, 2.214, 2.806, 7.076, 3.582, 2.737, 2.946, 2.901, 4.137, 3.742, 4.144, 2.336, 3.490, 1.947, 2.709, 2.838, 4.601, 3.342, 3.079, 5.198, 1.885, 3.033, 3.994, 4.228, 4.177, 2.854, 6.858, 7.617, 4.732, 2.261, 3.772, 5.251, 3.278, 2.229, 2.657, 2.521, 3.616, 2.864, 3.188, 3.115, 5.170, 3.764, 3.899, 5.304, 3.537, 2.765, 1.823, 3.904, 5.098, 4.222, 3.771, 3.151, 3.757, 2.592, 4.087, 3.233, 2.955, 4.997, 2.635, 2.847, 2.545, 2.744, 5.074, 5.454, 3.811, 2.932, 3.396, 2.580, 2.397, 3.525, 4.523, 2.274, 3.460, 5.233, 6.421, 3.241, 3.973, 6.116, 3.346, 2.973, 3.015, 3.435, 4.199, 2.206, 2.420, 4.419, 3.774, 10.304, 2.404, 2.958, 1.952, 3.610, 2.466, 2.352, 3.015, 2.570, 2.917, 2.866, 1.371, 3.766, 3.641, 4.476, 2.152, 3.127, 2.645, 2.287, 4.566, 3.878, 2.094, 4.465, 4.358, 4.353, 4.593, 4.063, 3.802, 2.633, 5.509, 3.408, 2.863, 5.336, 2.225, 2.550, 4.235, 2.209, 1.807, 3.554, 1.561, 6.064, 3.604, 3.596, 1.811, 2.177, 2.059, 2.628, 2.631, 2.577, 2.186, 5.401, 1.974, 3.707, 3.184, 3.054, 3.611, 3.452, 2.451, 3.139, 3.112, 1.851, 4.102, 3.564, 2.306, 2.911, 2.471, 5.022, 3.162, 2.795, 5.022, 2.863, 2.738, 4.338, 2.655, 3.380, 5.769, 2.269, 3.008, 3.222, 2.215, 2.655, 2.932, 2.990, 3.333, 3.327, 3.157, 3.522, 4.296, 2.744, 4.564, 1.923, 3.063, 2.232, 3.787, 4.358, 3.254, 3.420, 3.301, 3.886, 3.728, 1.633, 2.407, 5.199, 3.732, 3.486, 1.675, 4.600, 3.869, 2.883, 21.493, 4.350, 2.956, 1.895, 3.168, 3.761, 9.421, 5.635, 3.473, 3.803, 4.028, 2.662, 5.826, 3.629, 4.916, 0.883, 2.083, 3.982, 5.808, 2.955, 4.369, 3.156, 4.509, 5.992, 2.563, 2.894, 2.938, 5.047, 4.016, 2.926, 2.260, 5.001, 2.752, 1.579, 3.248, 4.219, 3.970, 3.136, 5.360, 3.560, 1.710, 5.026, 1.786, 4.412, 3.011, 3.102, 2.032, 4.927, 4.648, 3.164, 3.500, 4.316, 4.454, 3.156, 2.731, 4.933, 12.068, 2.562, 4.300, 4.037, 3.767, 3.190, 5.134, 4.292, 2.459, 1.333, 3.699, 2.158, 2.822, 4.380, 2.717, 2.651, 3.312, 3.742, 5.721, 5.212, 3.218, 5.452, 3.365, 5.176, 1.202, 2.489, 3.001, 2.666, 5.828, 2.483, 2.446, 2.047, 3.261, 3:44.649, 2.779, 2.474, 2.674, 2.858, 3.054, 3.683, 7.678, 4.157, 7.141, 3.936, 5.196, 3.299, 3.239, 2.387, 2.851, 7.208, 1.398, 4.929, 2.720, 5.219, 2.875, 3.859, 2.328, 3.958, 3.420, 3.303, 5.099, 3.617, 2.927, 6.209, 4.159, 4.336, 3.741, 3.929, 4.217, 2.463, 3.504, 3.480, 3.269, 2.313, 2.096, 1.662, 2.161, 3.088, 2.131, 2.054, 2.976, 2.685, 3.438, 2.435, 2.063, 3.184, 2.310, 3.989, 2.365, 3.834, 2.860, 3.347, 3.483, 3.904, 3.155, 5.684, 3.486, 3.714, 2.224, 6.957, 2.794, 1.972, 0.993, 4.834, 1.384, 3.911, 3.484, 3.006, 4.455, 4.992, 2.506, 2.676, 3.421, 3.566, 3.786, 2.451, 2.541, 2.504, 3.766, 3.496, 6.870, 4.178, 4.454, 2.260, 3.919, 2.535, 2.715, 1.794, 3.594, 2.685, 2.279, 2.428, 2.775, 3.322, 4.607, 4.066, 4.385, 3.186, 3.693, 3.913, 2.609, 2.665, 1.893, 3.438, 1.481, 2.740, 5.652, 1.231, 2.797, 2.262, 3.412, 2.785, 0.945, 3.727, 2.029, 2.539, 3.266, 2.140, 3.515, 5.128, 2.388, 2.583, 6.265, 2.425, 3.692, 5.202, 2.969, 3.151, 5.023, 2.108, 2.319, 3.843, 2.411, 3.119, 4.483, 3.088, 5.168, 4.586, 4.381, 4.512, 2.248, 3.629, 3.268, 2.932, 4.460, 2.692, 2.291, 3.307, 2.936, 4.603, 2.259, 2.238, 2.546, 6.071, 3.205, 5.716, 3.118, 7.430, 6.520, 2.911, 4.222, 1.636, 3.670, 6.163, 3.955, 1.779, 3.855, 2.130, 4.579, 3.165, 3.373, 3.027, 3.936, 8.714, 3.731, 3.269, 6.100, 2.135, 3.140, 4.128, 4.675, 2.786, 7.973, 1.442, 3.434, 3.312, 3.804, 3.504, 1.454, 7.889, 2.964, 2.891, 2.698, 2.714, 2.880, 8.210, 3.055, 3.571, 2.977, 4.421, 2.533, 3.030, 4.159, 3.475, 4.136, 3.287, 6.824, 3.329, 2.526, 2.631, 2.211, 3.140, 3.255, 3.872, 4.365, 2.348, 3.867, 2.784, 3.916, 3.021, 6.874, 2.549, 2.546, 3.502, 1.014, 4.247, 8.111, 5.740, 3.267, 2.568, 2.543, 4.090, 2.841, 2.889, 5.004, 2.910, 4.977, 2.650, 3.610, 3.393, 4.939, 3.739, 2.341, 4.968, 6.461, 2.168, 3.357, 2.521, 3.628, 4.590, 3.076, 5.377, 4.753, 1.868, 2.217, 2.396, 3.810, 3.590, 2.721, 2.501, 2.815, 3.500, 3.664, 4.842, 3.787, 3.489, 2.872, 4.255, 5.100, 3.123, 4.843, 3.356, 3.965, 4.453, 4.730, 5.151, 3.451, 3.797, 3.823, 7.525, 2.907, 4.578, 2.606, 5.428, 3.401, 1.453, 1.503, 2.034, 2.999, 3.356, 5.811, 3.813, 3.575, 4.104, 5.704, 8.117, 3.264, 3.813, 4.719, 4.402, 3.055, 2.870, 3.895, 5.184, 5.906, 1.656, 2.968, 4.005, 3.077, 1.644, 1.779, 2.614, 2.388, 4.804, 5.030, 3.976, 4.299, 1.969, 2.883, 2.804, 5.053, 3.381, 2.503, 4.499, 4.020, 2.371, 3.932, 3.109, 3.948, 2.504, 3.732, 3.570, 1.031, 3.337, 3.494, 4.699, 3.109, 3.746, 3.687, 3.606, 3.572, 5.297, 2.763, 3.306, 2.569, 3.529, 4.092, 1.803, 2.996, 3.440, 2.873, 4.130, 3.407, 2.661, 2.479, 2.881, 3.324, 3.092, 2.466, 3.138, 3.830, 2.311, 3.975, 5.305, 4.442, 6.249, 5.157, 4.731, 2.453, 1.744, 2.524, 5.408, 4.447, 6.617, 4.445, 4.656, 4.111, 2.870, 7.202, 3.923, 7.822, 5.712, 6.941, 5.082, 6.444, 4.508, 4.320, 7.376, 4.812, 6.516, 4.153, 5.951, 4.675, 6.904, 6.515, 8.680, 4.932, 6.424, 4.617, 11.270, 3.185, 3.263, 5.217, 4.456, 3.270, 4.664, 8.707, 3.601, 4.816, 2.406, 5.532, 3.663, 8.522, 6.703, 6.764, 3.527, 4.680, 4.339, 3.014, 4.303, 3.616, 3.443, 3.656, 6.460, 6.520, 4.795, 4.788, 5.750, 6.625, 1.999, 3.960, 3.260, 3.152, 8.190, 5.076, 5.925, 3.094, 3.857, 6.381, 4.260, 4.947, 1.776, 2.468, 4.767, 6.151, 12.810, 4.255, 4.299, 2.739, 5.201, 4.914, 2.723, 3.291, 5.543, 3.523, 11.198, 4.144, 3.087, 4.564, 4.824, 2.801, 4.233, 3.361, 4.842, 3.564, 5.552, 3.771, 2.611, 4.882, 3.938, 18.960, 6.922, 4.267, 4.179, 5.718, 3.517, 3.626, 3.213, 2.894, 3.184, 2.243, 4.547, 3.180, 3.873, 2.941, 2.309, 5.062, 3.153, 1.617, 6.635, 4.314, 2.381, 5.480, 8.983, 4.658, 3.374, 8.527, 3.921, 4.625, 3.970, 4.154, 2.237, 4.542, 2.475, 3.891, 6.180, 4.065, 3.107, 2.309, 7.688, 5.750, 3.232, 5.240, 2.913, 5.075, 2.937, 2.577, 3.848, 7.929, 6.662, 4.678, 4.761, 3.392, 5.682, 3.779, 4.751, 3.013, 4.727, 7.002, 2.374, 4.582, 2.659, 5.482, 8.519, 8.162, 2.750, 4.681, 4.423, 4.918, 3.362, 2.855, 2.156, 4.707, 5.121, 9.282, 2.507, 3.981, 2.519, 1.779, 2.933, 3.018, 4.263, 4.013, 3.904, 4.788, 6.755, 3.525, 3.404, 2.567, 2.889, 2.140, 2.218, 4.674, 6.258, 3.056, 5.280, 4.388, 4.405, 3.634, 4.584, 1.816, 2.988, 3.056, 1.483, 2.739, 2.449, 3.140, 3.881, 3.646, 6.179, 5.728, 2.079, 3.988, 2.666, 5.397, 5.225, 3.329, 5.219, 2.287, 2.777, 1.612, 2.763, 5.750, 2.754, 3.626, 2.006, 3.164, 3.645, 3.347, 5.995, 0.760, 3.419, 3.267, 3.837, 6.483, 3.888, 4.067, 3.576, 3.733, 2.137, 3.947, 3.717, 9.705, 3.627, 4.144, 3.229, 2.528, 2.168, 2.846, 3.835, 2.239, 3.719, 2.438, 3.061, 3.765, 2.978, 2.991, 3.353, 4.684, 1.902, 5.289, 4.279, 4.046, 2.524, 4.633, 2.888, 2.655, 4.173, 3.525, 6.065, 2.922, 3.149, 5.341, 3.500, 2.066, 2.406, 2.307, 3.300, 6.025, 3.282, 3.642, 2.956, 4.647, 3.141, 3.876, 4.482, 3.181, 2.305, 4.843, 3.609, 4.626, 3.845, 2.029, 4.436, 1.371, 3.781, 2.854, 1.261, 2.818, 2.250, 2.487, 2.547, 3.319, 3.521, 1.662, 4.288, 4.691, 2.717, 5.027, 2.536, 4.502, 1.718, 3.882, 2.448, 4.205, 2.818, 2.186, 2.837, 3.402, 3.018, 3.137, 2.743, 2.305, 3.646, 6.080, 3.338, 5.390, 4.474, 2.095, 2.649, 3.254, 4.877, 3.689, 3.162, 2.573, 2.669, 2.979, 1.650, 2.219, 2.910, 4.164, 2.381, 3.434, 3.334, 5.656, 2.710, 2.222, 2.801, 2.579, 3.575, 3.877, 3.358, 3.091, 4.399, 4.888, 3.914, 3.078, 2.860, 6.871, 2.817, 4.446, 3.427, 2.402, 2.491, 3.750, 3.582, 3.595, 3.982, 2.767, 3.765, 3.854, 3.410, 3.540, 2.440, 3.359, 3.272, 2.689, 4.433, 1.950, 2.436, 2.625, 2.900, 1.080, 4.152, 2.148, 5.979, 4.349, 4.480, 2.413, 2.692, 8.273, 4.936, 3.139, 2.673, 1.940, 2.806, 3.696, 3.626, 4.434, 2.311, 2.069, 3.452, 3.963, 2.870, 7.397, 3.625, 3.331, 4.406, 2.588, 2.888, 1.176, 4.483, 3.301, 4.720, 2.660, 4.147, 1.658, 3.537, 2.722, 3.617, 3.399, 2.352, 8.603, 2.704, 8.862, 2.717, 5.560, 3.011, 4.762, 6.681, 2.534, 3.913, 1.941, 3.363, 5.100, 2.471, 3.582, 3.375, 4.264, 3.681, 3.805, 2.606, 2.164, 3.131, 2.351, 1.904, 2.038, 3.988, 4.543, 3.627, 2.829, 4.349, 3.698, 2.222, 1.464, 1.492, 2.218, 3.505, 2.107, 2.965, 1.843, 2.986, 3.970, 2.504, 1.793, 3.086, 2.792, 2.203, 5.547, 3.138, 3.430, 2.717, 4.181, 3.658, 0.913, 1.563, 2.329, 3.448, 4.539, 2.856, 3.688, 2.428, 3.011, 2.169, 3.450, 3.218, 2.288, 2.092, 4.932, 2.948, 2.799, 3.411, 3.411, 3.442, 2.013, 7.366, 2.629, 3.923, 4.747, 2.950, 2.552, 2.433, 4.134, 1.024, 2.842, 2.660, 4.405, 4.966, 1.780, 2.043, 2.536, 3.737, 1.793, 4.337, 3.494, 2.036, 3.804, 5.089, 3.697, 3.219, 4.056, 2.254, 6.029, 2.672, 2.620, 3.260, 7.244, 4.536, 3.202, 2.470, 5.124, 3.763, 3.015, 2.302, 2.990, 3.441, 5.422, 2.172, 3.893, 1.848, 2.309, 3.350, 3.305, 2.286, 2.032, 3.444, 2.604, 4.981, 2.575, 4.180, 4.207, 2.594, 1.869, 4.730, 5.240, 4.216, 4.244, 4.038, 5.680, 3.326, 4.485, 1.862, 3.502, 3.293, 3.066, 3.566, 2.719, 4.016, 4.049, 2.704, 1.063, 3.405, 0.910, 4.793, 2.164, 2.847, 4.502, 3.757, 2.009, 2.350, 2.511, 4.129, 2.921, 3.224, 3.082, 4.049, 5.549, 4.073, 6.552, 4.425, 3.479, 3.702, 3.454, 6.503, 2.956, 6.734, 1.692, 3.883, 3.123, 3.386, 4:41.115, 3.700, 7.965, 6.334, 4.894, 6.256, 2.717, 3.909, 6.936, 8.158, 4.693, 2.847, 5.432, 6.506, 4.746, 6.066, 7.205, 2.565, 2.011, 3.333, 3.246, 2.960, 4.212, 4.462, 2.849, 5.016, 6.139, 5.891, 3.820, 5.506, 5.108, 3.296, 4.612, 4.782, 7.267, 5.943, 6.682, 8.929, 6.760, 6.110, 8.771, 3.345, 5.418, 3.955, 3.530, 2.968, 3.687, 11.977, 3.214, 2.745, 2.570, 6.661, 5.882, 4.425, 3.439, 2.701, 4.645, 4.422, 3.257, 6.035, 4.129, 3.029, 6.305, 3.288, 5.262, 4.786, 10.951, 12.434, 5.839, 8.757, 5.617, 6.763, 9.288, 4.362, 5.887, 4.085, 3.764, 5.051, 7.494, 14.127, 5.104, 8.073, 7.718, 5.427, 3.889, 5.056, 3.256, 3.395, 6.228, 11.531, 4.935, 7.647, 7.601, 6.148, 2.435, 2.276, 3.256, 1.750, 6.848, 2.765, 5.600, 2.161, 6.076, 4.163, 4.166, 3.144, 5.980, 3.724, 3.577, 7.390, 3.314, 2.693, 3.985, 3.665, 4.600, 2.549, 3.707, 3.417, 4.761, 3.089, 5.227, 4.006, 4.076, 3.344, 4.513, 1.794, 4.775, 3.754, 3.731, 3.897, 3.297, 4.155, 3.125, 4.083, 2.994, 1.769, 1.756, 5.951, 4.920, 5.871, 3.151, 3.075, 7.897, 1.638, 4.559, 3.518, 2.785, 5.258, 2.244, 3.216, 3.537, 3.819, 7.070, 5.765, 4.784, 3.322, 3.330, 6.452, 11.882, 2.825, 1.396, 5.021, 3.195, 4.025, 2.194, 4.183, 3.610, 3.074, 3.329, 1.994, 3.104, 3.555, 1.765, 3.040, 4.219, 4.131, 4.243, 3.001, 4.625, 3.928, 5.588, 5.794, 17.503, 3.462, 1.790, 2.469, 4.841, 2.076, 3.162, 2.826, 4.781, 4.685, 6.429, 2.439, 6.434, 5.073, 3.918, 4.217, 2.862, 1.265, 1.639, 2.567, 4.294, 5.124, 4.116, 3.660, 3.141, 3.712, 1.848, 3.393, 4.038, 4.375, 4.244, 2.757, 2.577, 3.908, 2.042, 5.478, 2.434, 2.702, 3.860, 30.682, 2.521, 2.735, 3.626, 12.135, 3.396, 6.006, 1.623, 3.450, 5.312, 4.768, 5.166, 3.180, 3.105, 5.919, 2.211, 2.345, 3.520, 3.309, 2.227, 4.662, 3.968, 3.313, 3.417, 3.723, 3.741, 4.614, 1.986, 5.165, 4.568, 3.442, 2.518, 3.110, 3.279, 3.524, 4.377, 3.060, 5.628, 2.803, 5.130, 4.977, 3.093, 3.905, 3.101, 2.506, 1.473, 4.260, 3.997, 6.596, 2.868, 2.757, 3.492, 1.212, 5.784, 5.736, 2.595, 4.060, 4.378, 1.960, 5.646, 2.845, 3.583, 5.669, 5.240, 3.680, 3.340, 5.269, 1.430, 3.433, 2.744, 6.173, 5.191, 5.452, 2.884, 5.589, 4.831, 4.289, 5.744, 9.051, 6.498, 8.000, 6.447, 4.860, 10.087, 15.240, 12.057, 5.563, 2.734, 1.504, 4.041, 3.042, 3.554, 4.124, 6.854, 4.078, 3.937, 3.619, 3.644, 5.728, 3.047, 2.402, 2.755, 3.903, 5.430, 5.785, 3.778, 4.847, 2.868, 3.786, 3.196, 1.900, 2.844, 4.347, 4.462, 5.249, 5.466, 3.262, 6.708, 3.347, 5.118, 5.482, 3.990, 5.033, 2.505, 3.026, 2.329, 2.934, 3.160, 2.443, 6.854, 1.550, 2.111, 3.774, 3.231, 2.882, 3.481, 3.450, 3.988, 2.302, 5.785, 2.515, 3.205, 3.404, 3.389, 2.181, 2.456, 2.398, 6.297, 3.125, 3.482, 2.293, 4.342, 3.858, 5.468, 4.576, 1.819, 3.132, 2.936, 4.677, 2.885, 2.741, 2.909, 3.394, 4.020, 4.192, 3.558, 3.296, 3.037, 3.733, 3.000, 4.868, 4.106, 2.499, 1.910, 2.601, 2.623, 2.171, 2.290, 4.176, 3.815, 5.838, 2.504, 2.903, 2.428, 1.847, 4.255, 3.150, 2.196, 5.170, 6.565, 5.832, 2.952, 4.456, 4.101, 2.223, 1.652, 2.892, 4.191, 3.880, 3.216, 3.008, 2.422, 3.661, 4.939, 3.120, 2.524, 2.460, 2.710, 2.219, 3.190, 3.020, 4.164, 2.403, 4.193, 2.074, 3.056, 1.984, 3.754, 2.527, 3.092, 3.522, 2.941, 4.274, 1.782, 2.018, 3.396, 3.486, 3.205, 6.057, 2.817, 10.209, 2.689, 2.564, 4.122, 4.954, 3.348, 4.437, 3.608, 3.548, 3.900, 2.203, 2.944, 4.598, 5.199, 1.915, 2.417, 2.725, 3.607, 3.758, 3.932, 4.026, 6.301, 3.255, 2.529, 2.816, 2.652, 3.683, 4.872, 3.610, 3.099, 2.892, 2.752, 3.483, 3.119, 2.000, 2.845, 2.090, 2.010, 2.703, 3.317, 3.037, 3.217, 2.394, 2.731, 3.179, 2.968, 4.240, 5.693, 2.054, 3.326, 3.255, 1.686, 3.051, 4.017, 3.827, 6.984, 3.256, 4.511, 4.052, 2.540, 1.232, 2.604, 2.406, 2.414, 4.116, 2.170, 5.540, 2.111, 5.462, 3.197, 5.514, 4.542, 3.422, 5.577, 4.231, 3.767, 2.840, 2.305, 3.346, 4.807, 2.953, 4.702, 2.445, 2.435, 3.479, 4.093, 4.685, 6.906, 2.588, 3.679, 3.898, 4.423, 1.971, 2.733, 4.809, 3.630, 3.970, 4.953, 3.682, 2.984, 4.319, 5.119, 2.974, 6.584, 1:55.677, 4.562, 4.070, 3.537, 2.571, 3.229, 5.539, 3.094, 2.086, 2.355, 5.170, 3.660, 3.834, 3.366, 3.550, 4.816, 3.172, 4.658, 1.976, 3.635, 2.853, 2.236, 3.227, 4.174, 11.713, 8.346, 2.099, 4.990, 59.678, 3.032, 2.045, 2.770, 2.608, 1.974, 2.998, 3.891, 4.715, 3.393, 3.098, 2.905, 3.040, 5.695, 2.060, 1.374, 3.581, 1.730, 3.400, 2.417, 2.629, 9.743, 2.655, 4.278, 3.179, 4.258, 2.055, 3.857, 2.912, 4.257, 3.406, 2.848, 2.522, 3.234, 3.104, 4.842, 2.945, 5.215, 3.870, 5.218, 2.265, 5.180, 3.028, 3.557, 2.513, 4.573, 3.362, 3.688, 2.882, 1.753, 3.611, 2.599, 4.380, 1.556, 8.276, 3.663, 2.701, 7.152, 3.123, 3.016, 3.290, 2.732, 4.742, 2.336, 4.716, 6.316, 3.701, 4.293, 3.322, 3.097, 3.126, 3.803, 2.059, 4.128, 2.549, 5.144, 2.920, 5.561, 6.624, 3.574, 2.034, 7.188, 2.637, 3.254, 4.273, 3.691, 3.773, 4.966, 5.295, 5.112, 2.796, 10.143, 6.043, 6.069, 5.148, 3.989, 3.060, 2.957, 6.087, 4.868, 3.636, 4.209, 3.963, 3.338, 3.449, 6.111, 3.277, 2.816, 2.397, 3.690, 4.252, 4.717, 3.489, 4.190, 4.861, 4.305, 3.659, 3.924, 5.231, 4.227, 2.403, 3.079, 2.804, 3.494, 2.173, 5.482, 3.623, 5.397, 3.509, 3.165, 2.119, 2.986, 5.533, 4.670, 2.626, 3.337, 4.534, 7.189, 3.967, 3.595, 2.935, 3.665, 3.494, 8.643, 3.526, 1.711, 4.135, 2.859, 2.814, 3.717, 3.515, 3.271, 6.477, 3.394, 3.884, 4.228, 2.617, 4.327, 4.611, 5.810, 5.285, 3.947, 4.279, 2.325, 3.299, 5.826, 3.537, 2.947, 2.754, 2.847, 5.422, 3.947, 5.886, 3.552, 3.959, 4.044, 5.933, 7.514, 1.340, 3.609, 4.109, 2.538, 2.587, 4.460, 3.450, 5.588, 4.758, 1.870, 1.572, 4.068, 4.741, 3.269, 2.332, 6.863, 4.650, 3.960, 1.773, 3.673, 4.617, 3.614, 7.925, 3.359, 7.458, 5.849, 8.093, 9.318, 6.196, 3.998, 4.585, 1.898, 7.361, 4.667, 4.082, 6.666, 4.517, 5.359, 4.389, 3.037, 3.713, 6.422, 8.740, 4.286, 2.050, 3.146, 3.448, 2.957, 3.873, 6.808, 3.784, 2.286, 7.315, 4.571, 4.886, 2.753, 4.658, 8.511, 1.976, 4.749, 3.648, 4.134, 3.984, 4.364, (5:21.910), 3.181, 6.231, 4.685, 6.014, 4.463, 6.412, 3.782, 5.258, 12.888, 9.735, 3.472, 6.196, 4.875, 3.899, 4.343, 5.406, 6.555, 5.636, 5.529, 4.981, 5.018, 3.335, 2.938, 4.650, 12.741, 7.011, 4.305, 8.264, 5.072, 5.603, 5.665, 10.137, 7.405, 1.488, 5.386, 4.157, 5.542, 7.719, 3.528, 7.837, 3.274, 7.882, 5.142, 6.723, 4.584, 3.681, 4.286, 3.553, 4.456, 10.664, 11.320, 7.673, 3.050, 1.352, 3.676, 2.386, 4.286, 2.940, 2.131, 2.169, 3.360, 3.709, 6.272, 1.881, 4.167, 2.158, 3.053, 2.756, 3.434, 2.510, 3.724, 3.364, 2.819, 1.830, 5.977, 2.828, 3.600, 7.167, 4.704, 4.636, 8.102, 4.429, 6.539, 6.631, 2.981, 5.658, 5.710, 3.633, 4.344, 1.984, 3.123, 2.882, 3.110, 2.881, 3.883, 4.729, 3.546, 2.838, 2.909, 4.236, 3.239, 10.781, 3.107, 3.845, 4.253, 3.912, 5.220, 3.496, 1.590, 4.238, 7.645, 2.619, 1.592, 2.461, 3.569, 5.689, 5.963, 3.477, 2.518, 2.384, 2.930, 3.195, 4.055, 2.339, 2.762, 3.599, 3.363, 3.443, 3.405, 5.911, 2.707, 2.963, 3.682, 4.262, 6.581, 3.502, 2.803, 3.052, 2.493, 5.732, 2.112, 2.252, 3.540, 4.325, 3.700, 3.112, 3.334, 3.301, 2.455, 2.716, 3.604, 1.714, 1.355, 4.306, 3.031, 4.350, 5.505, 2.980, 6.136, 3.681, 2.803, 3.093, 3.653, 6.419, 2.890, 4.529, 2.958, 2.067, 1.137, 2.652, 2.611, 2.789, 3.060, 2.627, 2.608, 3.132, 2.394, 2.145, 2.556, 2.437, 2.999, 2.183, 2.814, 3.420, 2.735, 2.605, 2.869, 2.501, 3.645, 5.711, 3.620, 3.326, 2.294, 2.556, 2.453, 3.482, 2.927, 3.370, 3.030, 7.601, 2.784, 3.834, 4.566, 4.988, 3.298, 2.021, 4.068, 2.328, 23.174, 2.010, 3.084, 2.214, 2.203, 2.563, 2.342, 3.633, 3.718, 2.795, 5.765, 4.937, 5.051, 3.000, 2.263, 1.897, 3.079, 3.914, 1.483, 2.856, 3.989, 3.531, 3.232, 2.863, 2.730, 1.435, 4.561, 2.835, 3.297, 3.001, 2.488, 2.789, 5.106, 2.437, 5.564, 1.733, 3.144, 2.379, 3.890, 0.792, 3.341, 2.897, 3.754, 2.817, 3.565, 3.225, 2.596, 2.015, 4.276, 2.800, 3.488, 4.432, 2.538, 3.176, 2.555, 3.931, 3.550, 2.610, 5.281, 2.601, 1.365, 4.322, 2.240, 3.371, 2.184, 1.649, 2.076, 7.003, 1.734, 3.244, 2.362, 3.416, 4.683, 1.939, 13.595, 2.479, 1.927, 6.037, 2.297, 2.863, 5.196, 5.822, 3.499, 2.260, 15.450, 4.010, 3.142, 3.060, 4.041, 4.545, 3.664, 2.669, 5.296, 3.458, 3.833, 3.055, 3.698, 2.496, 2.883, 1.652, 2.549, 1.875, 2.329, 3.541, 4.809, 3.581, 1.724, 2.651, 1.942, 2.703, 2.526, 3.325, 1.999, 2.311, 2.837, 2.720, 3.758, 5.136, 2.744, 2.726, 4.881, 2.931, 3.238, 5.433, 2.095, 4.376, 3.307, 3.657, 5.327, 2.925, 4.120, 3.167, 3.438, 3.750, 2.849, 7.015, 2.932, 3.150, 2.305, 2.099, 2.408, 1.473, 3.250, 2.294, 3.340, 2.894, 3.551, 1.385, 5.186, 2.385, 2.945, 1.709, 2.628, 3.584, 4.628, 3.757, 2.526, 4.370, 1.739, 4.313, 3.119, 3.453, 3.132, 3.001, 2.174, 2.595, 2.199, 3.048, 2.090, 4.714, 2.879, 0.895, 2.852, 4.698, 35.809, 4.654, 4.078, 3.113, 2.273, 2.104, 3.713, 3.522, 7.117, 4.714, 3.459, 2.124, 2.302, 3.364, 5.214, 2.961, 5.819, 4.258, 5.315, 3.784, 3.358, 4.178, 4.948, 2.580, 5.654, 4.380, 2.705, 4.786, 2.603, 4.470, 2.232, 2.768, 1.354, 3.169, 3.138, 3.639, 5.489, 2.604, 3.749, 2.941, 2.299, 2.837, 1.882, 3.485, 6.481, 2.552, 1.620, 2.675, 4.391, 3.859, 3.659, 2.609, 4.071, 5.236, 5.081, 4.569, 4.130, 4.160, 3.032, 4.088, 3.104, 3.014, 2.721, 3.333, 2.952, 4.479, 2.281, 2.316, 3.802, 5.436, 3.453, 2.756, 3.946, 1.843, 3.301, 1.727, 4.051, 3.493, 2.892, 4.896, 3.016, 2.429, 1.713, 6.427, 4.863, 2.495, 4.847, 3.073, 3.430, 2.360, 2.037, 2.172, 2.245, 2.640, 5.122, 2.793, 1.595, 3.492, 2.598, 2.834, 2.909, 2.508, 4.366, 4.803, 2.954, 4.938, 2.382, 3.840, 5.961, 2.751, 3.138, 4.469, 2.796, 2.808, 2.008, 1.980, 2.212, 3.198, 5.289, 1.936, 3.206, 5.668, 5.899, 3.471, 2.020, 3.395, 4.128, 3.492, 4.971, 2.017, 3.554, 3.901, 3.213, 2.747, 4.580, 2.387, 4.041, 2.677, 6.059, 6.028, 6.283, 4.196, 2.442, 3.938, 3.901, 4.395, 5.774, 2.656, 1.434, 1.257, 2.256, 2.113, 3.756, 2.959, 2.591, 3.484, 5.583, 2.264, 4.233, 4.144, 2.434, 4.426, 2.207, 2.223, 2.595, 2.581, 3.944, 2.218, 2.881, 3.391, 3.300, 3.517, 1.905, 2.439, 2.887, 2.843, 2.690, 2.634, 2.849, 3.195, 4.475, 2.330, 4.452, 2.850, 2.289, 3.580, 5.225, 3.955, 3.853, 3.131, 1.914, 1.882, 3.972, 1.786, 2.517, 2.543, 4.229, 1.500, 2.943, 2.505, 2.325, 2.781, 1.956, 2.399, 6.566, 4.872, 2.492, 1.396, 5.302, 4.165, 1.894, 2.827, 3.038, 3.538, 2.774, 3.289, 1.386, 3.120, 2.976, 3.750, 4.407, 3.243, 3.370, 2.540, 2.270, 2.740, 5.160, 3.866, 4.036, 1.298, 2.297, 4.808, 4.957, 3.342, 3.925, 2.056, 2.926, 2.799, 4.215, 3.254, 3.943, 6.008, 2.519, 1.484, 3.132, 3.055, 3.444, 3.322, 2.872, 3.761, 3.472, 2.830, 2.894, 3.939, 2.733, 4.301, 2.204, 1.509, 3.223, 5.506, 3.047, 2.569, 4.260, 2.605, 3.026, 3.713, 2.865, 3.820, 2.893, 4.714, 4.075, 2.678, 5.178, 2.533, 3.878, 4.260, 2.315, 3.307, 3.200, 7.580, 2.581, 3.107, 2.713, 4.207, 3.286, 3.238, 5.470, 1.706, 3.153, 5.609, 2.974, 5.261, 4.941, 2.164, 5.303, 3.664, 3.092, 2.584, 2.421, 3.611, 3.363, 8.293, 3.522, 3.481, 2.560, 2.202, 4.718, 2.006, 3.845, 2.478, 3.257, 2.004, 9.219, 3.203, 2.558, 4.694, 4.313, 2.782, 3.366, 4.323, 2.638, 3.121, 2.701, 2.436, 7.596, 3.084, 3.252, 2.291, 2.620, 2.701, 2.869, 2.571, 2.797, 6.159, 3.469, 3.010, 4.828, 2.084, 6.516, 1.882, 2.487, 2.593, 3.512, 2.471, 5.057, 2.922, 2.433, 3.105, 4.694, 4.975, 4.923, 3.296, 4.112, 2.185, 1.412, 5.523, 3.176, 3.012, 4.632, 1.632, 3.585, 5.330, 3.269, 4.567, 3.053, 7.006, 3.985, 6.740, 4.879, 4.573, 4.112, 4.959, 3.817, 3.208, 8.693, 3.360, 5.616, 2.530, 7.470, 3.490, 3.438, 4.793, 3.848, 7.220, 3.773, 4.110, 5.928, 4.420, 3.066, 5.350, 4.238, 5.386, 3.125, 3.525, 2.015, 6.739, 2.112, 3.396, 4.731, 2.394, 4.596, 3.056, 3.435, 4.144, 3.482, 1.961, 2.451, 1.751, 2.087, 4.201, 3.947, 4.917, 3.450, 6.434, 3.051, 3.618, 4.019, 2.702, 4.772, 3.671, 4.370, 3.588, 1.759, 4.238, 4.802, 3.747, 3.486, 3.831, 4.195, 4.534, 2.295, 5.319, 2.273, 2.591, 3.913, 5.088, 2.484, 2.788, 2.523, 2.896, 2.598, 4.355, 7.306, 4.820, 5.626, 4.429, 6.919, 3.036, 2.456, 4.618, 3.693, 2.087, 11.299, 3.369, 2.232, 3.421, 3.706, 4.123, 4.082, 2.156, 3.161, 2.853, 1.789, 3.660, 2.058, 2.446, 2.635, 4.594, 4.047, 3.021, 4.628, 3.256, 1.991, 2.560, 3.652, 4.065, 5.762, 4.521, 2.607, 4.502, 3.009, 2.531, 2.786, 2.647, 2.036, 4.487, 3.850, 3.136, 3.794, 6.187, 6.381, 2.976, 3.483, 3.107, 5.562, 3.129, 2.946, 3.798, 3.203, 3.329, 2.330, 2.554, 2.330, 3.501, 2.765, 38.708, 2.132, 2.111, 3.021, 3.220, 3.556, 2.958, 2.801, 1.854, 1.907, 2.935, 3.116, 2.919, 1.581, 3.506, 3.612, 3.700, 3.622, 4.212, 4.635, 2.894, 4.222, 4.447, 3.603, 2.634, 4.692, 6.202, 4.716, 2.995, 3.470, 2.043, 4.638, 4.546, 4.264, 7.411, 3.154, 2.304, 2.866, 4.527, 4.789, 3.309, 3.666, 3.160, 1.523, 2.605, 3.490, 5.906, 4.494, 4.347, 2.244, 1.903, 3.982, 2.050, 3.913, 2.735, 3.225, 1.969, 4.109, 3.172, 4.317, 3.554, 2.624, 4.219, 2.839, 4.605, 2.875, 4.128, 2.950, 3.052, 3.660, 3.530, 2.331, 4.232, 3.538, 3.034, 3.096, 6.338, 3.457, 3.088, 2.666, 7.801, 5.832, 1.909, 5.576, 2.499, 2.423, 4.051, 3.446, 4.674, 2.579, 2.858, 3.437, 4.352, 1.542, 2.502, 3.503, 3.217, 2.490, 6.405, 2.052, 3.525, 2.030, 2.638, 2.655, 3.347, 2.098, 1.862, 6.069, 3.537, 3.908, 3.026, 4.378, 7.979, 3.837, 2.687, 3.657, 2.577, 2.839, 2.752, 4.189, 2.399, 2.333, 4.510, 3.000, 2.909, 4.705, 2.527, 4.939, 3.166, 3.701, 3.096, 1.852, 4.163, 4.204, 2.660, 6.583, 2.205, 1.866, 1.398, 7.495, 2.760, 3.615, 5.439, 3.232, 3.684, 5.734, 2.024, 2.129, 2.429, 2.951, 4.619, 3.348, 3.180, 3.449, 2.454, 1.790, 2.843, 5.421, 3.816, 2.343, 3.843, 3.208, 2.620, 3.214, 4.655, 2.583, 1.595, 2.846, 3.598, 2.896, 3.275, 2.890, 4.936, 5.331, 3.207, 2.806, 4.259, 3.158, 2.771, 3.365, 4.048, 3.639, 4.164, 2.743, 5.263, 3.026, 3.492, 3.021, 3.605, 2.241, 3.608, 2.181, 2.889, 4.002, 3.147, 2.865, 1.978, 3.056, 1.934, 6.812, 5.077, 4.903, 1.317, 3.615, 3.191, 2.816, 7.845, 3.976, 4.080, 2.336, 2.426, 4.152, 3.759, 3.826, 2.664, 1.714, 3.255, 3.979, 2.810, 4.541, 2.650, 4.272, 2.572, 5.081, 5.694, 2.565, 2.890, 3.239, 3.322, 2.931, 2.145, 3.616, 3.025, 4.510, 3.132, 4.106, 4.924, 3.205, 3.311, 3.861, 3.700, 2.929, 3.462, 3.646, 4.883, 2.467, 4.952, 3.319, 4.845, 2.965, 4.870, 3.572, 1.644, 7.062, 2.779, 3.526, 2.899, 2.704, 4.016, 2.812, 2.757, 3.995, 3.944, 4.630, 4.960, 2.046, 3.652, 4.108, 6.193, 2.335, 2.818, 2.573, 3.211, 3.603, 3.550, 4.381, 2.992, 2.761, 2.768, 3.140, 3.909, 4.436, 2.331, 5.053, 3.876, 2.666, 4.153, 4.490, 3.512, 3.043, 3.808, 2.864, 3.062, 1.757, 2.225, 3.433, 2.534, 2.520, 4.139, 3.569, 3.678, 16.139, 2.837, 3.028, 3.531, 3.023, 2.572, 2.665, 3.118, 3.577, 2.741, 3.429, 4.165, 5.392, 2.819, 2.203, 4.609, 1.258, 2.496, 4.012, 3.087, 4.113, 3.806, 2.444, 3.389, 2.729, 4.997, 3.790, 2.892, 7.885, 1.854, 7.902, 3.287, 1.741, 3.181, 4.941, 4.571, 4.610, 3.894, 2.226, 2.376, 4.147, 3.356, 3.669, 2.474, 3.330, 4.469, 1.893, 4.678, 10.059, 5.212, 2.098, 4.536, 3.164, 4.481, 2.960, 1.603, 3.955, 4.030, 2.156, 1.876, 3.871, 4.261, 4.286, 2.300, 2.119, 1.724, 4.131, 3.479, 3.520, 3.938, 2.902, 2.564, 2.470, 2.542, 4.147, 3.212, 4.149, 2.416, 5.566, 4.318, 2.670, 3.794, 3.250, 3.393, 3.458, 3.976, 3.902, 3.131, 1.640, 4.977, 3.876, 5.641, 2.379, 6.870, 2.328, 3.969, 2.926, 2.934, 5.263, 1.781, 3.353, 4.401, 2.683, 4.772, 3.524, 3.657, 4.736, 2.901, 3.540, 2.929, 3.768, 2.500, 2.394, 4.298, 3.019, 2.353, 2.872, 3.323, 2.646, 3.186, 3.061, 4.131, 3.374, 2.050, 3.122, 5.681, 3.042, 2.863, 5.201, 2.675, 2.811, 3.246, 4.548, 4.414, 4.348, 2.964, 2.900, 2.206, 3.775, 2.129, 1.992, 4.874, 3.780, 3.204, 4.314, 1.332, 3.552, 3.489, 3.627, 3.385, 3.445, 2.834, 3.846, 3.105, 2.707, 3.864, 3.480, 2.475, 6.889, 5.146, 1.876, 3.045, 3.317, 3.851, 1.777, 1.547, 3.028, 2.905, 4.397, 2.653, 1.558, 2.287, 2.345, 2.141, 3.634, 2.458, 4.035, 4.229, 2.226, 2.078, 3.031, 1.806, 2.800, 3.953, 2.166, 4.835, 2.985, 5.189, 4.631, 2.500, 2.535, 4.147, 2.835, 5.424, 4.797, 2.377, 5.080, 2.616, 3.925, 3.657, 2.160, 3.809, 3.308, 4.076, 3.119, 3.476, 0.907, 3.124, 3.190, 3.307, 4.560, 5.151, 1.725, 3.100, 2.077, 3.106, 2.958, 4.104, 3.174, 3.112, 2.348, 5.837, 4.137, 3.513, 3.731, 1:03.553, 2.163, 2.456, 2.886, 4.446, 1.567, 2.791, 3.921, 2.806, 2.589, 3.251, 3.221, 3.227, 2.919, 3.834, 4.343, 4.136, 2.860, 3.230, 2.748, 3.211, 4.688, 3.373, 3.236, 5.008, 2.626, 2.970, 2.232, 2.084, 3.601, 2.164, 2.939, 2.521, 3.413, 2.925, 4.394, 3.159, 2.416, 5.490, 14.720, 4.421, 3.406, 2.993, 3.466, 3.591, 1.783, 5.740, 2.021, 2.250, 4.126, 2.866, 6.277, 2.506, 1.910, 1.787, 3.219, 2.641, 3.858, 1.805, 5.563, 1.871, 4.574, 2.726, 4.131, 3.507, 3.185, 2.547, 3.688, 3.971, 3.621, 1.678, 5.851, 3.833, 4.033, 4.028, 2.233, 3.406, 2.982, 4.295, 2.258, 2.273, 4.297, 2.887, 1.089, 2.160, 3.881, 3.422, 1.843, 2.691, 2.394, 2.356, 1.489, 5.291, 3.126, 2.398, 3.938, 1.534, 1.643, 1.752, 2.308, 2.808, 3.901, 3.022, 2.179, 3.724, 3.003, 2.140, 3.711, 1.981, 2.852, 3.682, 3.682, 4.125, 2.210, 2.375, 3.310, 3.057, 2.802, 2.637, 1.496, 3.335, 3.334, 1.592, 3.025, 2.407, 1.871, 4.145, 2.459, 3.838, 1.620, 2.574, 3.466, 2.327, 4.731, 2.250, 4.500, 3.486, 9.233, 4.611, 3.342, 3.779, 2.954, 3.361, 3.026, 2.923, 2.361, 2.806, 2.531, 4.524, 2.664, 3.629, 1.739, 2.246, 2.727, 1.721, 4.804, 2.479, 2.805, 3.093, 4.183, 2.544, 3.792, 3.889, 3.598, 3.165, 2.947, 4.204, 2.471, 4.175, 4.051, 4.171, 1.897, 1.211, 2.958, 2.452, 3.401, 3.351, 2.879, 3.273, 2.145, 2.680, 2.592, 1.043, 3.866, 4.130, 2.988, 4.484, 1.393, 3.037, 4.031, 1.965, 2.855, 1.325, 2.765, 2.658, 2.902, 6.302, 1.477, 3.528, 2.064, 3.211, 2.659, 3.335, 1.944, 2.907, 1.593, 4.188, 3.162, 2.761, 3.181, 3.136, 5.279, 1.804, 2.351, 2.821, 4.127, 3.064, 3.152, 2.417, 2.141, 3.438, 1.731, 1.818, 1.682, 4.265, 3.044, 3.611, 2.422, 5.094, 2.977, 6.980, 3.975, 2.650, 2.323, 2.487, 4.589, 2.752, 2.222, 4.135, 3.082, 2.863, 6.625, 2.448, 3.523, 3.167, 3.336, 2.514, 2.535, 2.199, 2.747, 5.339, 1.882, 1.505, 5.126, 3.651, 2.318, 3.919, 2.832, 3.413, 4.391, 2.018, 1.185, 3.532, 4.896, 1.376, 1.939, 4.575, 3.269, 3.768, 2.367, 2.944, 2.172, 3.001, 2.668, 3.251, 3.603, 3.014, 2.476, 2.056, 1.912, 2.907, 2.656, 2.469, 3.092, 0.859, 5.044, 2.941, 2.468, 3.938, 2.224, 2.849, 2.275, 1.419, 3.240, 2.946, 2.398, 1.665, 3.334, 4.077, 1.610, 3.392, 2.070, 2.788, 2.968, 2.310, 2.989, 2.184, 2.276, 2.991, 2.622, 5.030, 2.337, 2.585, 1.886, 3.220, 3.015, 2.417, 2.322, 2.048, 2.787, 3.496, 2.972, 2.483, 4.115, 3.223, 4.077, 3.981, 2.556, 1.505, 3.777, 2.469, 3.068, 1.658, 3.055, 1.548, 4.707, 5.106, 1.991, 2.701, 1.999, 2.367 = 3.847


----------



## soup (Dec 8, 2013)

2x2 - 6x6 slidysim relay in *1:23.940*, *1034 moves*, *12.318tps*



Spoiler: Times



6x6: 45.338
5x5: 20.681
4x4: 12.857
3x3: 3.448
2x2: 1.616





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 6x6




10[/b]11[/b]7[/b]19[/b]30[/b]13[/b]31[/b]3[/b]14[/b]12[/b]4[/b]9[/b]34[/b]18[/b]22[/b]24[/b]25[/b]35[/b]32[/b]15[/b]1[/b]2[/b]33[/b]27[/b]29[/b]26[/b]28[/b]8[/b]23[/b]16[/b]17[/b]20[/b]6[/b]21[/b]5[/b]
LLLRRRLLLDDRUUDRULLDDRRUULDDDRRUULRRDLLRDLUURDDLLRRRLLURRDLLURULDRULLDDRULLURDDLUUURDDDLUURDDLURDLUUDUUUUDDLDUURRDLLUURDDDLUURRULDRULLDRDDLUUUDDDDUUURDDDDUUUDDDLUUURDDUDDLUURDDLURLUUURDDLDRURDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRULLDRUULDLLDRRULLLDDRRULUULDDRUULDDDRURRULLDLURRDLURRRDDLUURLDDRULLURRRDLLLURRLLLRRRULLDDRUUURRDLLURRLLDRLDLUURDDLURURDLLURDDLUULDDRUDLDRUULLDDRRULUURDDLURDLURRDLLURRURRDLLURDDLULLLUDRULDDRURDLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLURULLDDRURURLLDRULLDDRURLLRRULDRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRULLRRDLUDRULDLURDLRURDLULDRRULLLDRRULLDRULDRRULLLDLURDDLURURDUDRULLDRULDRRULLDRULLRRDLULDRRULLDRULDDDURUULDRUL

45.338, 596 moves = 13.146tps





Spoiler: 5x5




15[/b]17[/b]6[/b]8[/b]4[/b]5[/b]7[/b]1[/b]21[/b]19[/b]13[/b]23[/b]16[/b]2[/b]11[/b]10[/b]24[/b]14[/b]12[/b]20[/b]22[/b]9[/b]18[/b]3[/b]
UUUDRRRDDDLURDLLULUUURDLDRUULDDDRDULDRUURDDLURRDLLLRRRURDLLLLURRRULLRULLDRRLDRULLDRDLUDRURLDLURRURDLURRDLLURDLLLURDLURRDLLURRULLDDRURUULLDRRDLULDDRRUDLURRUDRULLLLRRRRULDDUULDDRULLURRRDLLLDRRUULLLDRULDDRLURRULLDDRUURDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULDLURDRULDRRULDLLURDRULL

20.681, 265 moves = 12.814tps





Spoiler: 4x4




4[/b]12[/b]9[/b]14[/b]15[/b]8[/b]1[/b]13[/b]2[/b]5[/b]11[/b]7[/b]10[/b]3[/b]6[/b]
LLDUDRURULDRDLURRDLLUUDRLLRRRULLDRULLDDRUUULDDRULDDRURRUULDRULLDDRUULLDDRRULLDRURULLDDURDLUURRLLRRLLRRDLLRRLLURDRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLDRLRUL

12.857, 140 moves = 10.889tps





Spoiler: 3x3




3[/b]4[/b]7[/b]8[/b]1[/b]6[/b]2[/b]5[/b]
DURDLDRULULDDRUURDLLURDRULL

3.448, 27 moves = 7.831tps





Spoiler: 2x2




3[/b]2[/b]1[/b]
ULDRUL

1.616, 6 moves = 3.713tps







17 puzzle (6x3) in *9.264*, *122 moves*, *13.169tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




1147251543126161117981310

URDURRRDLURDLLURRDLLURRULLDRULDLRULDDRUULLDRDLUURDDLURRLURDRRULLDRRRLLRRULLLLDRULDRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRRULDLU




79 puzzle (40x2) in *6:54.347*, *5954 moves*, *14.370tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




65471215444654663331752596170263273293511576677518534564639696362141319404157501060303431514162358138287168483628782749722420747722259797375643425521

LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLURDRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDLRRRRRRLLLRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRLURDRULDRRRRRLLLLRRULLLDLULLLLRRRRRLLRRRDULDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLLRRRRLLRULLDRRULDLRRRULLDRRRUDRLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRULDRRRRULLLDLURDRRLLRRRULLLDRRRLLRRULLDRULLDRRRRLLUDLURRDLRRULLDRRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRULDLRRRRLLLURRDLRRLLRRLULLDRRRULLDLURDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULRRLLLDRRULDRRRLLRULLDRRRULLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRURLLLRDRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDLRURRDLULDRRRULDLRULLDRRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLLLLLLULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRRULLLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRLDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLRRRLDLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLRRLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDLRRRRULLDLRRRULRRLDULDRRULDLRRRRULLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLLRRRRDLLRRULDLLULDRRULLDRRRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRUDLURDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRULLLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRDRRLLURDRLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURDRULLDRULLDRRRRRLLLLRRRRULLRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLRRRRLLLLDRRRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDLRRRRLLLRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRLULLDRRRRULDLLLURRDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRLURRDRULLDRRRULLLDRRLLLLLLRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRLLLURRDLURRRLLRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLRRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLULRRRLLDURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDRLLLURRRDLLURRDLLRURRDRLLLRRLURDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLRRLLLRLLRRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRURLDRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRULDRULDRRRULLDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRLRRRLDLLURRRRLLRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLLURRRRDLLLRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLURRRDLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRLLURRRRDLLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRDLLLRRRLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURDULRDULLRRDRULLLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRULLRRRRLLDRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRRLULRRDRULLLLDRRURLLDRRRRULLDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLULRRRRLLRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRURRDLLURRRDLLRRRRRLLLURRLLLRRDRLLLLRRRLRLLURRRDLLLURRRLLRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRDLRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRLRRULRLRDLULDRRRULLLDRRRRRRLLRRRRRULLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLRLDLURRRDLLRRULLRDLURLLDRULRRDULDRULLLLLLLLRRRLLLLLLLDRULLLLLLLDRRLLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRLLLRRRULLLDLRRRRULLDRRRULLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDLRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDLRRRRULLDRRULLDRURRDRLLRULDRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULDRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRULDRLURDRULDRUDRULDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRLLRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRULDLRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULDRRRULDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRLDLURRRLLRRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLURRRLLRDLLURRDRULDRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULRRLLLLDRRRUDRURLLLDRURLDRRRRULLLLLLRLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRLRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLRRRRLLDRRULLDRRULDRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRDLURRDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDLLLURRDLLURRDULRDULLRRDLULDRRRULLLDLRLLRRLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRRLLRRULLDRUDLRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULDLRRRULLDLRRRRRULLDRRLRRLLLRRRULLDLRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULRLDRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLURDLRRULLDRRRULDLRRRULLDRRRULLRRRLLDRRRLLLRRRRULLDRRLLLRRRULLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRURLLDRRRULLLRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLULRRRDULDRLLRRULDRRRLLLRRRRLLLRRRULLLRRRLLDRRRLULLLLLDRRRRULDRRRULLDRRRLLLLRRRRULLDLLRLLLLLLLRLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLULLLLLLLLDRRRLULDRRRULLDRRRRRLLLLRULDRRRULLLDRRURLLDRRRULLDLURRDLLURRRDLLRURRDRLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLDLURRRDLLLRULLDRRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRUDRULLLRLLLLLRLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULDLRRULLDLRRUDRULDRRULDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLLLDRRRLRULDRRUDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRULDRRULLDRRRURLLLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRURLLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLLLRRRRDLLLULRRRDLLRRRRRLLLLRRRRLURDRRRRRRRRLULLRRDRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRLLLDRRULLLLLLLLDLLRURRDLURRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLURRDLLURRRRRLLLRRDLLRURRLLRDLURDLLLLLULDLLLLLLRRLLURRRDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRURRDLLRRURDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRRLDLRRRLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLLULRRRRDLURRRDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRULLDRRULLDRRRULLRDRRULLDRRRULRDLLURRDLULDRRRRURLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRLRULDRLRURRDLLLRURRDLLLLURRRDLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLLLURRRRLLLRRDLLURRDLRURDLLULLDLLLLLLRLLLRRRLULDRULLDLRRULDRRRLLLURRRRDLLURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLRURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRDLLLRUDURDLURDURRDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRDLLRRRLLLURRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDULDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULLLLLLLLLDRLURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLLRRRLLULRRRDLLURDURRRRLLLLLRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLRULLLLDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLURRDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRDLULDUDRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRULDRRULDRRLLRUDRULDRULLLLLLRRRLDLLLURDRULDRRULLDRRRUDRULLDRRLRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRLULRLLDRRLLRRRULLDLRRUDRLURDLURDURDLURRRDLLURDLLRRURDLLLLLRRLRLLLURRLDLLULLLDRUDRLRRULLDRRULDRRULLRRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULDRRRLLRRULRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLRLDRURLDRULLLLLDURDLURRRDURDLLLURDRUDUDRULRDLULDRRULRLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDLRRRUDRULLLDRRURLLRRDUDULDULRDRULLLLLLRDLLURRDLRRLLRULDRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRUDRULLDRUDRULLDULLRRRLDRULLDLLLRRRLURDLLURRDURDLLURRDLURRLRLDUDURDLULLDRRULLLDRULDRRRULDULDRRRULRRDLLUDRRULDLULLLDLLURRRDLLRRRLLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLULDRRULDLURDLLRRLLURRDLLRULLDURDLU


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2013)

624 puzzle (25x25) in *42:35.964*, *36273 moves*, *14.192tps*


----------



## soup (Dec 9, 2013)

24puzzle avg5 pb: 19.560, (22.048), 21.696, 16.696, (16.432) = *19.317*
first sub20

24puzzle avg12 pb: 21.231, 21.616, (25.007), 19.560, 22.048, 21.696, 16.696, 16.432, 21.496, 20.848, 23.944, (15.672) = *20.557*

35 puzzle (6x6) in 32.537, 511 moves, *15.705tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




1823303429338732212201191917242252114314161335322810515261627

UURRRDUUULDDDRUULDLDDRRUULLDDRRULLLLLUURDLDRURRDLLLDUURUDRRDDLUUUURRRULLLDRRUDRULDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUURDDDDLUURDDLUUUDDURDLUURDDLURDDLURRRRUULDDLUURRRDDLULLLLURRDLLDRURDLURRDLLLURRRRRUULLDDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRURRULLLLDRRLLDRRURRRUULDDRULLLLDRURDLURRDRLLURRULDRULLLDRRULLDDRUURRULLDRRULLDDRRULDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRDULUUDDRDLUUURRDLDDLUULDDRUUDLURDURDLURRLURDDLUURRDDLLURRRDLLLURRULLDRRULLLDRDLURRULLDRDLULURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDRULLDRULDRRULLLDRRULDLURRDLULDRRULLLLDRRRULLLRRRLLDRRULLLDRUL


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2013)

24 puzzle (5x5) in *9.861*, 154 moves, 15.617tps

Sub10!!!



Spoiler: Reconstruction





```
2 9 23 16 17
7 22 12 10 4
0 13 8 21 24
19 15 5 18 20
6 11 3 1 14
```

LLUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUURDLURRDLDRULLLLURDULDDRURRRUUULLLDRRULDDRRUULDDLLURDRULDDRRUULLLDULDDRULDRRULURRDLULURRDLLDRUURDDLLUULDDRUULDDRUURDLULDRRULDLU


----------



## soup (Dec 9, 2013)

48 puzzle (7x7) in 1:05.610, 929 moves, *14.159tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




171230294618813486253947423342239112471521434538222027310354126443754011932342836311614

LLRLLRRDLLURRDLLRRDLLURDDLURDDLURDDLURRLLRRRDLLLURRDLRRLLULURRDLLLURRDLDRURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLUURRRRULLDDRULLDLDRRRUULUULDDDRUULDDRULLDDRRURLUUUULDRDLULDDRULDRDLULDDRURRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLRULLDDRRRULLLLDDURLDRURULLDRLURDDUULDDUUDRDLUURDLURDLURRLLDRURDLURURDDLUUUULDDDRUDRRLLRRDLLUUULDDDRUULDDRRLLULDRULDRRURRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLRULUUURDLUURDDLURDDLURDDLURDDLUUDRRRRRRULLLLLUULDUUDDUURRDLLRDDLUURDDLURDDLURDLURRDLURRRDLLLURDLURRRDLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLUUULDDRULDRLDRURRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRRRLLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLURRULLDRRURRLLDLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLRUULDDRURRUULDRLLDRRULDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLDUURRRURDLLLLRUULDDRURDLLURRRRDURDLLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURDLLURLLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLDRLLDRURRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDDRRRURULLDRULLRRLLLDRRULLDDRURRRRURDLLUDRULDRRULLLDRRULLDRULDRRULLLLDLURRRDLLURRDURDLLULRRRDLLRULDLLURRRLLDRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULL



168 puzzle (13x13) in 10:01.507, 8240 moves, *13.699tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




391641171619164951541601941691421471657578341362210768210355628077120150129597410116873356921632813840158379013313215652184811253148479385941043016781136116212512126571131391351051233644143385414112483126106114861114122102127224292537311627118351571076696149328497998831151130168171661571522357137201595146896811510996370514134501001311115814581451441491282110811967461274342602669879110153140155

DDDDDLDDURDLLRRRLLLRRRLLURRDLULUUUUUUUULDDDRULDDRLDDRURUULLDLDRUUUDDRUDDUUDDRUUULDDDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRUDLUURDLDDRURUULLDDDURURULDRULLDDDRUULLDDRRULLLLLLLLUURRDLLURDLDRULRRDLULRRRDLURRLLRRRRLDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLDRUUUUUUULLLUUDRURRRDUUUULLDDRRDUULDRULLDRRRULLDRULLLLRRDRLLRULDRRDLLURDDLUUULRDLURDLLDDRDRUUUULDDDDDDRUUULLDDDDRRUUUUULDDRLLDDDDRURUUUULDDRULLDDDRRUUULDRDDLDDUUUUDDDRRULLDDURURDLUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDDRLURUUULLLULULLLDRURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLURRRDRRRLLLRDDDDUUUULLLLRLLURRRRLLLRRRRLLLLRRURDLLLRDLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLLDDDDDRRUUULLLLDDDRRRRUULULLDDDRRRUUUUUURDDLDDUUDDDUUDRUULDDDRULLDRRUULDDRULLLLLDLDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUULDLLLLDRDLLLLDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUUULRRRDDLLRRUDRLLLDRURDLLRRRLURRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLURRRLDLURRDLUDLURRDLURRLDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLULLLLLLRRRLDLDRUULDDRUUUUURRRRRRRRRRUUUUULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDLDRRUULDRRUULLLDRRULLDLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULUULDDULDDRURULDLDRRULLDRRULLDRRLDLUUUDDDDDUUUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLDDRRRLUUULDDDDDUUULLDDRDRUURDDLLUURULDDDDRUUULUDDDDRURUURLLLURLDDRULUDRULDRULDDRULDDRUDDDUUUULLDDDDRRUULLDDDRRUUULDLDDRURUULLDDRDLUUUUUUDRRDLRRRLLRRUUDDRLLURDDLURDDLURDDLURRDLLURRDLLUURRRDDLLURRRRLDLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURUURDDLURDDLULLULDDRURDLURRRRDLDLUURRLLDDRULLURRRRDLLLLUUUUUUULLRULDDRUUDDDDDURULUDDUUUUDDDDUUULDLDRRUULDDDRULLDDRDRUULLDRDRURDLDRUUDDURDLDRUUUUUUUDLLLLLUULDDDRURRLLURDLDURDDLUUULDDDRULULDDDRRULUUDRULDDRULLDDDRRUUULDDDDRULDDRUUURDDUDDLUUDDUULLDRRLDRURRDLLURRRDLLLUUUUUUUUURRLRRRRRRLLRRDLUDDLRUULLDRRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRDDLUULDDDUULDRRULLDDRRULDLDRRUUUUUUUUUULDLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDLDRRRRULLLDRRRRURULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDDRRRULLDRRUULLDDDRRUUULLDDDDRRUUULLDDDDRRUUULUDLDDDRRRUULLDDRRUUULDRLLDDDRURULDDRUULLDDDDRUUUDDRUULLDDDRRUURDLRDLURDLURRDLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRUUDLULUDDURRDLLULLLLLDLDRRRRRRUUUUUULULLLLLLLUUUURDLURDDUDDLUURDDLUURRRRRRRRLULDRDLULDRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDDRRULLRDLURDRDLLURRDDLLUURRDDLLURDDDLURUULDRDLUURDDDLUUURDDDDLUURDDDDLUUUUDDDDUUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDLRDLUUUUUURRUULULDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUUDRRUUDLDRULLDRULLDDDRUDDDURULUUUDLDDRDURULUDRDLLDDRUUULDDDRUULURRRRRRUUURURDUUULDRDLULDRDLULDRDULLDRURDLLLDRRULDDRUULDRUULDLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRUULLLDDRRULLLDRRDLUUUUDRDDDDDDDLUUUURDDDUUDDULURDDDLUURRRRRRRRRRDLUULDRRLLLRRULLLRDRRRULLLRRLLDLRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLLDLRRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRLRUULLURDRLLDRRUDLUUUURRRRRRRRRRRUULDRDLULDRULLDRULLLDRRUDLLURDRULLLLRRRRULLLDDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRLLURDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLUUULDDDRUUDDLDRUUURLRULDRDLURDDDDLUUUURRDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUURRRDDDDDDLLLLRUUUUURRRRRDDDDDLLLLLUUUUDDDUUURRRRDDDRDLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRULULLDRRDDLUUUDDDULDUUUDLDRRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUUUDLDDRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRRRRRRRLULRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLRUUUURRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLRUUURRRRRRRRLDDRDLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRUUUURRRRRRRULRLLDLLUULDDRURRRDRULLDRULLLDRRULDLURDLULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRRDLLLLRURDRLLULDDDRULUURDRDLUULDDDRUULRRRRRRRRRURDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLRUULDDRUUUUULRRRRRRRRRRRLULDDDRUUULDDDDUUUDDDDRUUULLDDRUULRRULDDDRUUURDDDDULURDULDRDLUURDDLURRDLLLUUUUULLLLLLUULULLUDDDUURDLUURDRDLDUUDDLURDDLUURDDLUUURDDLURDDLURDDLUUDDDUURDDLUURDRDLDLUURDDDLURRDLLRUDDLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLUURRDDLURRDLUUUUULLLRULDDDRUUULDLDDRRUULDDDRUUULDLDDRRUDLDRUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLUUUUUDLLLLRDDDLURDLURDDLRUULDRDULDRURLLRRDLURRDLURRLRDLULLLRDLUUUUUURLRRURRLLLLLLULDDDRUULDDDURULDRDDLUUURDDDLUURRRRRRURRUUULDDDRUULDDRULDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULULLLLDDRRRRULLLLLDRRRURLULLLLDDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURRDDDDDLLUUUUURDDDDDDLRLUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDLURULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRUDLLLURDRRULLLLLDDLRRDLLUURRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRUULLDDRRRDDLLLUUUURRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRLDDDLLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLUURULDDRURLLURRDDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLUURRRDDLLLRRRRLLUUUDDDLUUUUURRRRRRRRDLLULDRDLULLDRRDLULDRDLULDRDLUUUUURRRRULDLRRDDLUULLDDRRULLDDDRRULLLDDLLURRRRRLLLLDRRLURRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURUULDDRULLDRRLDRUUUULLUDLLLLLLRRLUUUDDDLUURRDULULDDRULLDDRRULLDDRRULDDDRUULDDDRUULUULURDRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLUUDRRRRULULLDDRRULLLRRRDDLURULLDRDDDDLUUUURDLURRDDDDLLLRUUUURRDDDDLLLRUUULRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLDLRRRRLLDRRULLDRRLULDRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRULLLDLRRRRLLLLDRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRLLDRRRRDDDLLLLUUURRRRRRDDDLLLLLLUUURRRRRDDDLLLLLUUUDLRRRRRURRLDULLLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRUULLDLDRUULDLDRRRUULLDLRRRLLLDLRRRRRRRDDURUDDLLLLLLLRUULLDDRRRULLLRRRDLULLURDLRURDLLDRRURULRLLLURRRRRRRRRRULUDDULDDRUUULDDRUULDLDDRRURRDLDLURRLDLURURDDLURRDLLLLRUUUUULDDRULDDDRUUULDDDRUUDDDUURDDLURLLDRRLURDLLLURRRDLUUUUDLLDRULDDRULDDRURLRDLUULLLRLLDRLLULDDRURRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLUUURDLRDLURDLUURRULDRRLLDURDLURRDDDLLUURRDDLUUDDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLULRDLURDLULRDURLDRULULDRLDRUUUURRRRRRRRRULLDRRULULLDRRRLLLRRRLLLDRRDLDLLURRRLLURRDLDLUULDLDRDRULLDRRULLLRLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRLLUURRUURRLDRULLDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULULDLLLDDRRRLUDDUURRLDDLUULLLLDLDDRRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRURDULDRULRRRRUUUUUUDRULDDRULLDRRULDLDRDRUULDUULLDDRRULDDRULLDRRLRLDDRUULLDRRLDRURDLLURRRDLURRDLLLURRRDDLURLDRUURDLLULLLRLLLLLLLUUURULDDRULDDRULDDRUURDDLURRDDLUURDDLURRDLURRDLLURRRLLRUDDRLURDLURRDLURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLUUULDRRLUDLRDRUULRLDDRUULLDDRRULDDDRUUDDLURULUUULLLLLLLURDRDLLURDDLUUDDDURLUDURDRDLDLUURDDLURDLURRDLLURRDLURRDLULDURDUUDDLURDLURRDLLURRRDLRRLURDLURDLLLURRRDLURRDLUUUUUULDDDRULLDRRUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRUULDDDRUUULURRRRRRRUULDDDDRUULDDRUUULDDRULDRULLDRUULDDRULDURDLULDRULLLLRDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRDRDLLUUUDLDDRDUUUDDRUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUUDLRRRDDLLURULRRRLDDDLULUDRDRULLURRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLDDRURRRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRRRUULDLUDDULDRUUUURRRRRRRUULLDRRDLULDRDLULLDRRDLULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRDLUUDURRRRRRRRRLRRDLURDLUURDDLUULLLLLLLLURRDDLLUUURDDDUUDLLRRDLUURDDLURDDLDUURDLURRDLLURRRDLURRLLRURDDURDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLUURRDRLLLDLURRRRDRLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURDLUURUDRUULDRDLULDRULDDRUDLUURDLDRULDDRUUULLLULURDLDRULDDRUUDDDUURDLDRURRDLLDRURRRRRDLLLLLLUURRRLDRULLDRULLDRURLLLDDRUULLLLRRRLLDRULDDRURDLURRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRURRRRRUURRULLLDRRRULDDDRUULDDRULDRUULLLDLDRRRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLRDRRULLLDRRRLLLLLRRRUDRULLLRDRULLRRDLULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRLDLRLURRUULLDDRDLUURRRRRRRURLRRDLUURDDLUURDDLUDRDLUURDLRDLULLLLLLDRULLURRRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLDRULLLLLRDLLURUDRRRDLLURRDLLUUULDDRULDDRURDLLRLUURDDLURDLLURDDLUUDDRULURRRRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRULULLDRRDLULLDRRDLULDRULLLDLDRRUDRULUUULDRRLLLDRRULLDDRRULDRLLLLRRRRLLDRUULDRDLURRULLDRRULLLDDRUUURRRRRRRRRLLULLDRRDLULLDRRRULLLDLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRULLLDRULLLDRRRRURLLLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUUDDUURRDLLRDLUURRLRRRRRRRRRRRUUDDULLLDRRRUULLLLLDLRRRRRRLDRULDDRULLLLLLLLURDLDUUDDUDRULDRLURRDLURURDDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURDLLURRDLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRLLRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRLLURRRLLRRDLLRRRLLURRLLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRDLURRDLLURRRUULDRDLULLDRRULLDDRURULDULLDDRULRRRULLDRRULLLLRRRLDRULDRLURDLULLDRRRULLLDDRURDLULUULDDRULDDRULLLRRRRRRRRUULDDRULLDRRULLDRURLLLDRULLLDRRRLLLLRRULLRRRLDRULLLDRULLDRRULLDRRRURLLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRURRUULDRDLLULDRRULLDRRURLLLDRRULLLDLRRLDRURULLDRULLLDDRURDLURRRRRRRRRULDRULLLRRRDLULLDRUULDLDRRULDRRRULLLDRULLLRRLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDRUUDLLDDRUURRRRRRRRRRULDRLLRRULLDDRULLLLDRRUULDRURDDLURRDURDLLLURRRRDLLLLUULDDRUULDDRURDLLULRLLLLLDLURDLURRLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLURRRRRLLRRRULDRLLRRULLDRURLDRULDRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRDLLURRDULLDRUURDDLUUDRRRRRULDRULLDULLDRRRLLLURDRRULLDRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRDURDLUURDDLURRULLDRULLDDRURRRRRRLLLLLURRDLRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLRDLLLLUDRRULDRULLLRRRRLLDRULLDRRLLRRRLLLRRRULLDRRRULDRLURDLLRULDRRRULLDRRULLDLLLLLURDRRULLDRRULDRRULDRDRUUDDLURRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRLLRDLURDRULLDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULDRRLLULDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLDRRULLDRURDRULLDRLLRRUDRLULLLLLLDRRULDLURRDLRULDRLUDRULDRRRLLLRRRULLDRRRULLDLLURDURDLLLRRULLDRUDRULDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDULLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRLLDRRULLLLLLDRRULDRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRUDRULLLLDRRULDLURRDLURDLUDRULDLURRDULLDRURDULDLURRDLULDRRRRULLRRDLULLDRRULLDRLURDLULDLURDRULLDRULDRRULDLU


----------



## soup (Dec 9, 2013)

15 puzzle (4x4) in *4.295*, 58 moves, 13.504tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




136131211245157101498

LRRDDLURRDLLLURRRULLDLUURDDLUDRURDLLURULDRRULDRRULLDRRULLL


----------



## soup (Dec 9, 2013)

15puzzle *avg500* pb:


Spoiler



12.319, 8.128, 10.615, 14.608, 11.320, 8.327, 7.960, 10.064, 8.591, 6.391, 8.271, 7.455, 7.719, 11.087, 10.191, 8.199, 9.767, 8.399, 11.119, 9.279, 8.967, 13.671, 9.711, 10.239, 10.591, 7.519, 9.287, 11.663, 8.511, 8.855, 7.711, 9.415, 7.431, 5.895, 10.903, 10.327, 10.551, 9.511, 8.391, 7.311, 13.599, 6.591, 10.031, 9.671, 10.007, 13.079, 12.855, 13.991, 10.215, 11.759, 9.799, 9.959, 9.487, 11.055, 10.991, 10.551, 10.007, 9.895, 10.927, 8.863, 8.711, 10.399, 11.903, 10.663, 11.647, 10.040, 9.920, 9.023, 8.567, 10.623, (16.087), 10.967, 13.023, 8.791, 10.783, 10.671, 8.591, 11.671, 10.287, 11.167, 7.975, 6.871, 8.856, 8.560, 8.999, 13.559, 11.248, 9.992, 7.967, 9.559, 9.271, 11.239, 7.407, 9.895, 7.815, 9.135, 8.519, 12.007, 7.783, 13.967, 7.375, 13.527, 9.679, 7.439, 11.087, 8.479, 8.575, 9.191, 12.375, 13.543, 9.599, 11.119, 9.647, 12.455, 14.439, 7.255, 9.359, 8.119, 8.711, 5.647, 7.975, 10.991, 6.975, 11.487, 9.831, 9.039, 8.431, 10.007, 7.151, 8.127, 8.087, 7.854, 13.287, 9.431, 9.975, 14.679, 14.599, 9.383, 10.815, 9.015, 9.983, (4.295), 12.759, 10.312, 13.199, 9.880, 10.175, 11.096, 9.888, 15.479, 9.287, 6.703, 7.855, 6.735, 10.583, 6.352, 6.423, 10.928, 8.119, 11.839, 13.360, 8.159, 12.872, 9.655, 12.103, 8.304, 9.232, 6.719, 8.463, 9.391, 10.479, 9.431, 9.832, 9.175, 11.599, 10.495, 10.311, 9.479, 7.991, 8.559, 7.527, 8.175, 10.735, 10.807, 8.495, 8.935, 12.831, 9.871, 11.471, 10.623, 12.040, 8.903, 11.608, 8.591, 9.663, 13.472, 12.024, 12.967, 14.152, 13.880, 12.064, 13.296, 7.623, 9.455, 12.055, 11.591, 10.247, 9.135, 5.695, 7.095, 9.839, 9.039, 11.687, 9.575, 11.191, 9.095, 10.975, 9.239, 11.591, 8.071, 7.456, 12.447, 7.791, 8.943, 9.743, 10.223, 10.104, 5.399, 9.079, 8.951, 10.031, 12.768, 9.391, 6.863, 8.903, 9.999, 9.119, 10.663, 10.511, 9.887, 7.775, 8.375, 11.904, 10.567, 9.135, 8.536, 10.151, 13.920, 9.559, 10.751, 10.543, 10.023, 9.719, 7.783, 12.632, 10.808, 9.847, 15.264, 6.671, 8.288, 8.800, 13.135, 11.176, 10.432, 12.168, 11.415, 13.624, 13.536, 11.728, 6.583, 7.863, 7.367, 9.127, 8.087, 7.879, 10.663, 10.576, 11.432, 10.047, 13.264, 11.551, 10.503, 10.799, 8.455, 7.183, 10.327, 12.967, 11.887, 7.015, 7.847, 9.231, 11.399, 9.471, 12.479, 9.863, 8.647, 7.183, 12.855, 7.367, 8.759, 10.159, 8.407, 8.927, 11.159, 4.735, 7.567, 7.903, 13.439, 7.359, 8.423, 8.847, 11.863, 8.311, 9.031, 8.967, 10.208, 5.887, 8.871, 11.624, 8.479, 8.512, 10.832, 9.239, 8.503, 9.743, 12.095, 8.336, 11.391, 10.103, 13.367, 11.232, 11.016, 8.039, 6.576, 8.648, 10.479, 7.335, 11.168, 9.840, 8.376, 9.231, 9.919, 11.216, 10.199, 13.184, 6.023, 9.479, 10.320, 8.383, 9.847, 8.687, 9.256, 15.872, 9.832, 10.864, 12.480, 9.519, 10.032, 10.703, 8.848, 9.688, 12.760, 10.040, 8.287, 12.175, 7.432, 10.112, 9.943, 9.567, 11.391, 12.064, 9.992, 9.200, 8.535, 11.616, 6.256, 9.463, 8.624, 8.439, 10.800, 6.311, 11.863, 10.031, 10.951, 7.807, 10.615, 7.759, 13.367, 11.751, 10.934, 8.679, 12.352, 10.975, 10.295, 12.063, 9.967, 12.959, 8.583, 9.255, 7.711, 8.159, 11.047, 11.311, 8.855, 11.440, 11.759, 12.368, 6.927, 6.064, 9.039, 7.471, 8.543, 8.863, 7.263, 8.455, 9.671, 7.919, 9.559, 8.759, 8.727, 6.375, 8.311, 10.071, 9.071, 10.175, 12.607, 8.463, 10.719, 12.127, 9.423, 10.479, 7.823, 11.487, 8.871, 9.759, 14.095, 9.783, 13.727, 12.487, 11.383, 8.344, 7.648, 6.527, 8.687, 10.023, 9.295, 7.415, 10.655, 7.591, 7.695, 10.671, 8.343, 8.519, 8.839, 10.911, 12.079, 9.696, 8.767, 9.319, 15.223, 9.639, 7.215, 6.743, 11.335, 10.839, 9.431, 7.215, 7.415, 11.671, 7.743, 6.943, 9.576, 8.311, 8.991, 8.919, 9.167, 8.895, 13.575, 9.503, 10.735, 10.847, 6.647, 11.831, 9.655, 6.911, 13.375, 10.615, 9.679, 12.191, 10.367, 12.143, 10.919, 7.855, 9.303, 7.535, 10.031, 6.424, 8.911, 10.175, 10.879


 = *9.842*

15puzzle avg100 pb: 8.583, 9.255, 7.711, 8.159, 11.047, 11.311, 8.855, 11.440, 11.759, 12.368, 6.927, (6.064), 9.039, 7.471, 8.543, 8.863, 7.263, 8.455, 9.671, 7.919, 9.559, 8.759, 8.727, 6.375, 8.311, 10.071, 9.071, 10.175, 12.607, 8.463, 10.719, 12.127, 9.423, 10.479, 7.823, 11.487, 8.871, 9.759, 14.095, 9.783, 13.727, 12.487, 11.383, 8.344, 7.648, 6.527, 8.687, 10.023, 9.295, 7.415, 10.655, 7.591, 7.695, 10.671, 8.343, 8.519, 8.839, 10.911, 12.079, 9.696, 8.767, 9.319, (15.223), 9.639, 7.215, 6.743, 11.335, 10.839, 9.431, 7.215, 7.415, 11.671, 7.743, 6.943, 9.576, 8.311, 8.991, 8.919, 9.167, 8.895, 13.575, 9.503, 10.735, 10.847, 6.647, 11.831, 9.655, 6.911, 13.375, 10.615, 9.679, 12.191, 10.367, 12.143, 10.919, 7.855, 9.303, 7.535, 10.031, 6.424 = *9.491*

15puzzle avg50 pb: 6.927, (6.064), 9.039, 7.471, 8.543, 8.863, 7.263, 8.455, 9.671, 7.919, 9.559, 8.759, 8.727, 6.375, 8.311, 10.071, 9.071, 10.175, 12.607, 8.463, 10.719, 12.127, 9.423, 10.479, 7.823, 11.487, 8.871, 9.759, (14.095), 9.783, 13.727, 12.487, 11.383, 8.344, 7.648, 6.527, 8.687, 10.023, 9.295, 7.415, 10.655, 7.591, 7.695, 10.671, 8.343, 8.519, 8.839, 10.911, 12.079, 9.696 = *9.318*

15puzzle avg12 pb: 6.927, (6.064), 9.039, 7.471, 8.543, 8.863, 7.263, 8.455, (9.671), 7.919, 9.559, 8.759 = *8.280*

15puzzle avg5 pb: 7.855, 6.735, (10.583), (6.352), 6.423 = *7.004*




TDM said:


> So close to sub-5, sub-2400 and sup-8, yet got none of them  still PB single



Stop using the keyboard and switch to the mouse. Your times will thank you greatly.


----------



## TDM (Dec 9, 2013)

soup said:


> Stop using the keyboard and switch to the mouse. Your times will thank you greatly.


I would, but unfortunately, I don't have a mouse, so I rarely get sup-6 TPS on 15 puzzle.


----------



## soup (Dec 10, 2013)

143 puzzle (12x12) in 7:40.807, 6951 moves, *15.084tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




738171105331328101492136757792586271025040189396713912554954244126142176081293785723146121941342101611396103901083013813712849141591256213211710797344347135323956291061311114012013311565911744143764841202299104231977691108313068112109451146112436118155853123268811912231162452663810012798167021788251358087848963576455111

DDDDUDLLLURDRDLLRURDDLLURDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDRLLDDUURRDDLLUURDDLURDLURRDLURRRLLLRRDLURUUDDLURUUDDDDUURDRLLUDUURDDDLULRUDRDLRURRLLLRRRDLLLURULUDDDURULDLDRRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLRRRLLLLULRRRRDLLRRURDLLLUUUURLUULLLLLLLLUUUURDDDLURDDLURRRRRRRRRRULLDRRLLLRRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRUULLDRRRULLDRLLLRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLULLDRRDDLLUUURDDDDDLUUURDDDDDLUUURRDDDLLUUUURDDLURRDDLLUUDDRDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUUUUURDDDDLUUURDRDLLDRUDLURDLUURRDDDLLURRRRDLLLULUUDDDUURDDLURRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRDLURRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRUDULDLLLLLUURRRLDLRRULLLLDDRRRRUDLUDRRUUDLDRLLUDRRULDRRLULDLURRRRUUUUDLRRLRULDRDLDLRURLULDDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLRRULLDDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULDRDLULDRULLLLLDDRRRRRUULUULLLLLLURDURLRLURDRLDDLUULDDRUULDDDRULDDRURRDLLURRRLLLUDRURDDLURRRDDULLLDRRUUUUURRRRULDRUDDLULLDRULDRULDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLLRDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDUULDDUURUDDDDLUURULDRRDDLLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRUURRDLLRRDLLURRDRLLLRRRRLLLLRRRLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRRLDUUDLLURRRLLLLLRRDLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLULUUUUUURULDDDRUULDDRULLDDDRUUDDRUULDDDRURULLDDDRUUURDLLURLLDDRRUUDLDRUULLDRRLLDRRRULLDDRURULLDRRDLULDDRULURLLLLLULLLLDRUUUUURRULLRRULDDRULLDDDRUULDDDRRUULDRUULLDDRDRUULDDDRUULDDRLDDRUUUUDDDDUULDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRUUDRDLLLLUUUDDRUUURDDLURDDDLUURRDDLLURRDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLRURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDDLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUUUUUUULDLLLURRRRRUULDDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRURULLLDDRDLLLURRDDLLUURRDDLLUURDRDLLUUDDRDLUUUUURDRDLLURDDLURDDDLUUUDDDRDLDUUUURDDDDDLUUUURRRRRRUUUULDDDRULDRDLULLDRRRULLLLDRRUULLDLDRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLDDRRULDUUUULDRDRLLUDDUURDDLURRRRRRRRRRUULLDRRDLURULLDRDLURULLDRRULLDRULLDLDRULRRRRULLDRRLRULLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRRULLLDLDRRURLLLDRRRLLLLRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRUULLLDRRLDRULLDRRDDDDDDLLUUUUURUDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUDDUURDDLURRDDDDDDLLUUUUUURRDDDDDDLLUUUURRRDDDDLLLUUURRRRDRDDLDLLLLRRRRULLLLUURRRRDDURDLLLLLURRRLLUDLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRDLURRLRRRLLLRRRLLLRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLLLLLLULLRUUUUULULLDDRDRUULDDDRUULDLDDRRUUULDDDRRULLDDRRUUULDDDDRUULDDRUULDLLLRDLUURDDLUURDLURDRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDDLLULURRLDDRRULLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLULRRRRDLLLLRRLURDLURRRRDLLLLUURRRRUULDDRULLRDLULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRUULLLDLRRLDRRRULLLDDUURULDDDRLURDLUUULDDDDRUUURRDDDLUUDDLUURRDDLLURUULLDDRRULLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLDRUUUUULDDDRULDDUUUDDRUULDDRRLLDRUULDDRULDDRULLLLURLURDLDRURRDLLURRDLLDRRUUUUUUURRRRRRRRULLDRULLRULDLDDRUULLLDLRRRRRULLLRRRRLULLDLDRRRDLLLRURDDLUULDDUDRULLDRRDLDLURLUURDDDLUURULDRDLULDDRULLLDRRRLLRRDLLURDDLUULLDDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRUULDDULDRDLUUDDUURDDLUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRDUDRRDRULLLUUUUUULDDRULDDDUUUDLDRRULDLDRRUULDLDDRRURDLDRURDLDRUULULLLLLLDLLUUUUUURDRDDLLURDRDDLLUURDRDLDLURDDLUUURDDDLUULDDDRUUULURDRDLLDRUUDDLURUULDDRDDUUULDDDRUUUDRRRRRRURULLRRLLLDRRRUDRLDLULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRUULLDURRDDLURULULDDRURRRDLURULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLRLDRRDDDLLUUURRRRRRRDLURULLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRDLURULLLDRDRDDLLUUUUURRRRDDDDDUDLLLLUUUURRRRRLDLRRLDDDRLLLLLUUUDRRRRRLLLLRRULLDRRRULLLRRRULLLDLDRRRULLLDRRURDRRRUULDDURULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDDULDRURRULLLDRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRRRDDDDUURDLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRULDUULLDRRDLULLDRRULLDRRULLLLLDDRRUULDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRRRRRRRDLDDLLLLLLUUULDDDUUURDDDLUUURRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLRUUUDDURRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLUUDRRRRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRLURLLLLLRRLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURDLLURDRURRRDLDLLULRRRRRULLLRDLLDRRULLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLRDLLUULUULDRRRULRUUULDDDRUULLLDDRRRULULLDDRRRRULLLLLRDRRUULLDDRDLUUULDDDRRLLRDULDRUUULDDDDRUUULDLDDRDRUUUURDRDDDLLLURULDRLURDLDRUURRRDDLLLLRRRUDRULDLLLUDRULDLLURRRDLLUDRRULDLULRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLDDRUUUUULLLULDDRURLURDLDRULDDRULDRULDDDRLUUURDRDLLUDURDDLUDURDLURRDLURRDLLRDRLRUUUULLUUULDDDRULDDRUULUDDRRDLULDDRRLLDRUULDDRULDDRUULURRRRRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDDDRURUULUDRDLUURDRDLUUUULDDRULDDDDRUUULLDDDDRRUUULULDDDDRRUULULLDDDRRRUUULUURDDLURDDLURDDDLUURDLRULDDRULURDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLURDLLURRDLURDLURRDLURRDLLLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLUUUULLLLLLLRRLRUULLDDRRULDDRULDDDRUULDDRULDLDRRUUUULLLUURRDLLLDRRRULLDDRRULDDRURULLLRRUDDLUURUDLDRURDLLDRRULDDDRUUURDLURDDDLUURDDDLURRRDLLLUURRDRDLLLRLURDLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLUUULLLRRRRRRRRRUULLDRRDLULLRDRRLLLDRRRLULDDRULLDRRULLLDRULLRRRLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLLLDRURULLDDRULUUULDDRULLDDRRULDDRUUUURLLDDLRRRRRRRRUUUULDLRDDLURRDLULLDRDULDURRDLULLDRRDLULDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRUUUURRRULDRRULULDLDDRULLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRDLLURRDDLDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLULDURLDRURRRRRRRRRRLULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDDRURULLDLRRRLDLLURRLUDDUULDDRULUDRDLUDRULURDDLURURDLURRRDLURRLDLLURRDLLRURRDLURRRLLRRDLLURURRDLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLLRURURDDULLRUDDURDLLULUULDDRRRLDRULLURDDLUUDDUURDDLLLLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRLLRRRLLRDLRRLURLLRRDLLURRDLULDRULLLLLRLLUULDDRULDDRURDLURRDLURRLLRRRLLRRLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLUUUDLRRRRRLLUULDDRRLLLRRUUDDDUULDLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLULLLDRRULLLRDUDRLUDRDLUURDDLUULDUURDLDRULDDRUUUUUDRRRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULDDLLULDRDLULDDRULLDDRRURRRRRRRUUULLLDRUULDDRRULRDLURDRULLLLDRRRULULLDDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRLULLLLDRRRRRULLLDURDRULLLLRRRLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLULLLDLRRDLLDRULLDRRUULDDRLLRRULDDRULLDRURUUULDRDLLUDRULDRRLLRDLURDDLUURRRRRRDUUULLDDDRRULLDRRULLDRRUULDDRULDLUUDDURDLUURDDLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLUUDDRUULDLDRRULRULDRLLLRRULLDRRRUULLDLDRRULLDDRULLLDLURRRLLRRRDLLUUDRDRULLDLURRDLURRRRRULLDRRULLDRULDRULLLLDRRRUULLLLLLLLDRRRRULLDLUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRURRLLLRRRRLDLLLURURRDRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLUUULLDDRRULDDRURURLLRULLDDRUUDDRRULLLLDRRULLLDDRRULURRRRRRRRRRLULLLLDRRULLDRRULLDUULLDDRURLULDDRRRLLLLRRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRDLLURDLDURDLURDLUDRULURDDLUURRRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRRLDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUUULDDDRUULDDRURDLUULDDRULLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRUULDRDLLUDRULDRULLLDRRULLLDDRRULLLLLLLLRULDDURRDLLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLURDURDLURRLULDRULLDDURRLLDRUUDDLUURDLRRLURDLDRURULLDRULLDRULLDDRULLLDRRULLLLURRRDLLDRRUULLDRULDLURRDLDRURLLLRUDDULDRURRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURRRRRRRRLURDLLURRDULLDRRUDDLUURDDLURRDLLURURDDLURRLLRRLLDRURDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLRRLUUDDDUURDLUURDDLURDLURRDLURRDLLRRRLDUUDDULURRDLURRLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURDLURRRDLLURRRRULLDLRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDDUURRDDLUURRRLDLDLURRDLURRRLLRDLURRDLULDLRULDRURRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLLLUURRRRRRRLLDRRULLLLLRDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULDLLLLDRRRLURULLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDDRURULLDULDDRULURRLDDLURRULLDDRURRUDURRRLLRRLLRDLURRRDLLRRLURDLDLUURRLLDDRULURRDURRLLLRDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLLLRLURRDLURDRULLLDRUDLULDRRLURDRULDRDRRULUDRLLRRDLLURRLLRRULLLDRRULLRRDRULLLLLLLLLLDRULDRRRULDURDRRRLLRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULDRLULDRRULDRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRLURDURDUDULDRULLDRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDLRRULDRRUDLLURRLRRLDLURRDLLLLLLURRLRDLURRDLLRRRLULLRRDLURRDDLUUDDRULURRDLLLLULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLRDLULDRRRULLLRLRRRDLULLDLLURDRULLRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRULDLLURRDLLRULDRRULDRULLRRDLULDRUL


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2013)

399 puzzle (20x20) in *19:14.374*, 17395 moves, *15.069tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




192856920829537914537323168413227119837230361267711437631228326047156319383130143367224123841612915581574639927934933723228830930635786169681172539092117617230218236337643711813002772392732328234236799116317320728244353289310712922041951943563961231443552872613111223431358330318029624313910724831331534426324615818831413628112252413291541515135152259390211718523550264347186160971011505831610817522124737839725721226817819623783110353593041511632023818336159149269201398281153185305233254103377205381627516725574218213142375369146370286211222155174364278334492455460332331652192982933853226216786321016230335193142663269838612521331401488022367338561641053911138934514110239533520313211834018420992282061891003651042801761992841061683231372679102178834227451612763463912023541932972142502405219026231813882703411662713926629936230825170324350944157242223481193617712118724923301393307128407271268912927319224139432732129027538813459317366244209293603393744813138712411565258368458716109325829673225147333423433852723802201912513311831971272426595294215113352431720038223025670322179229120

RRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUUURDDLULRURDLULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULULLDRURDLURRDLDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRULDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULURDLDDDRUULDDRUUULLLLLRUUUUUUUULDDDUUUUUUUULDRURDLDRULDDRULULLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULURDLDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUUDLDDDRUUUULDDRULLLLLLRUUUUUUUULUUDRULLDRRULDDRUUUUUUUURDLULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRUULDDDRLDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRDUUUUDDDLDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUUDDDDDDDUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULLLLLUUULUUUURUUURDLURDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRDUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRDUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURRRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLULDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULDRURRDLLRRURDLLLULLLLLDRURDLULDRURRDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRUDURRRRDLURRDLLLLLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLULDRULULDDRURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRULLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRURDLDRUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUULDDRULLLDRURDLURRRRRULLLRRLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDDRURRRUULLDDRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDDRURRRULLLLDDRURRULLLLDDRRURULLDRULLDRULLDDRURRRULDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLLURULLRULDRURDLLDRURDLDRURRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRLLDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRURDDLURDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUUUUUUULULLLLLLLLDRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULDRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLURRULDRRULUULLLLLURDRULURDRULRLRURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDLDRRULLLDLDRULURDRRRULLLRRRDRRLLLLLRRRRUURDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLLUDRULLDLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRDLURRRRRDLLLLDDRDDRDLDDRDDDRDDRUUUUUULUUUUUULLDRRLURDLDRURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDLLUUUURRRDDDLRUULDDDLUUUUURDDDUURDLDDDUUUUDDDLUUURDDDDLUURDLUUUUURDDDDLUUUUURDRDLLURUURDLDRULUUUUUUULDRUURDLDDRUUDLUURDLDRULDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDDDUUURDLDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDDLUUUUUURDLUURDDDDDLUUUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUUUURDDDDDDLUUURDDURDLUURDLUUUURDLDRULDDRULDDLUURDLUUURRDDLUUUDDLUURDLDRUUUDDDDUUUURDDDLLDDRUDDLURDLUURDLUUUURDDDDLUUUURDDLUUURUURDDDDLUUDDLUUURDDLUURDRUUULDDLUURRDLDDLUURDLUURRDLDDDLURDLUUUUURRDDDDLLLUUULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLURRDLDDDRUUUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUURDRULLDRULLDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDRLLRULDRULDRRULLLDRRDLLURDLUUUULDRULDDRULDDRLDDDRUURDLRDDLUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDDRUULDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDUUDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULLLLLUUUUUUUUULLDRURDLUUURDLDRULDDDDUUUDDDRUUULDDDRUULDLDRRULDDDDRUUULURDLDDRUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRDUUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULLLLLUURDDDLURDDLUUUUUURDDLURDDLUURDDDDDLUUURURRRDDDRRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLUULDDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLLRRURDLLLURRRRDLLLULDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULRRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLULDRULDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRULDRULLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLULDDRURDLDRULLLLLLLLRRURDLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRULLDRURDLULLDRRULLLDDRULDLLLLLLLULURRRRRRRRRULDRDLULDDRUULLDDRULLLLLLDLURDLURLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULDRURRRDLLLLURRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRURRULLDRULLDRURDLULLDRRULLLDDRURUULLDDDRUUUURLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLRRRLDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULUULULLLLLLLLUURDLDRURDLULLLLLLLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDULDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDRLLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLLUUUUULLLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLURDRLURRDLLUULLLLUURDLDRURRDLLULLLURDLDRURDLLLLLDRRULLDRULDRRULUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULLLDRURDLLLLLDRDRULURDRULLUUUURDLDRULDDRULDDRURRDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRURRRRDRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRDDRRRRUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULURDLUUUURDLDRULUURDLDRULDDDRUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRLDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULULDRURDLUURULDDRULUUUUDDDDDDDDDDLUUUURDDDLUUUURDDDLUUUURDDDLUUUUURDRDLUUURUUULURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULLURRDLUUUULDRURDLLDRRULDDRUULUUDDDDDDDDDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUUUURDRDLDLRURULDDLUUURDDLUUURRDLDLUURDLUURRDLUDLRLUURDRLLDRULURRDLULURRDLDDLLURRDLLLURRDLURRDLUUURRDDLDLUUUURRDDDLLDDLULDLDRDRUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULURDLDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLURRDLDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUURDRULLLLLLUURUUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULLLUULUULUUUUUUUURUUUURDLULDDDDUUUDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUUDDDDDUUULDDDRUUUULDDRULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLLURRDLURRDLDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULLLUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULLULLUUUUUUUULUUUUUURDDDLUURDDLDURDLURDDLURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUUDDDDDDUUUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUUURDRDDDDDLLUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUURRRRRRRDDDRURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLUURDLULDDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDLDRURDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRURDLULDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDDRRURDLULLLLLLLLRDRRRUURDLDRULLLDRURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRULLLLDDRURRULLLLLLLLLLDDRURDLULLLURDLDRURDLURRRDLLURRRLLDRURDLULDRURRDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLURRDURRRRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRULLLDRRURDLULLLDRRRULULLDLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDDRURRRULLDLDRRULDLURDLLLLLURUURDLDRURDLDRURDLLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRLULLDDRURRRRRULLLDRRURDLULLDRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDDRUDRUULLDDRULURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRLLDRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRRRULLDRRULLLULDRUULDURRRRRDDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLDRRULLLLLLULRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURULURDRULDRRRULLUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLULUURDDULDRULDDRULLLRULDRURDLDRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRDLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRURRDRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRDLURRRRDLLLRRRURDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLUUUULLURDRULLLULDRURDLURRLLLLLUUUURRDLLDRURDLDRULDDRULDDRULUULLLLLLLLLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURURRDRDRDRULLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRDLLDDDDDDRRRDDDLRLDRUUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULUUULDRUDRULDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDLLUURRDDLULUUUURRDDDDDLUUUUURDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDUUUUUUUDDDDDDDLUUUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUURURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDLUURRDLUUUUURDLUURDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDLURDULURDDDLUUUURDDDLUUURRDLDLUURRDLLUUURRLDDDRULDLUURRDLULUURRDLDDLURLDRULDDRULDDDDRULURDLUUUUUURDDDDDLUUUUUURRDLDDDDUUUUUDDDDDLUUUUURRDLDDDLUUUURDDDLUUUURRDLDDLUURDLUURDLUURDLUURRDLDLDDRULURDUUURDDDLDULLLLRUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRDUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLLLUUULURDLUUUUUULUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDDRURDDLUUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDDRRDLUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULDLLULUUUUUUUUUUURDLUUULDRLDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDLURRDLDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDDUUUUUUDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUDLDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDLURDDLURDDDLUUURRRRRRRRRRRRLDDRRRRDLLULLLLLLLLLLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLULDRURRDLLURRRLULLLLLLLLLLLLDLDRURDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRULLDRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRURULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLURDLDRURDLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURULLDDRUURRDLULDRULLDDRULLLLURDLDRURDLULLLULLDRLDRUULDDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURURDLULLDRRRULLLDDRURULLDRULLDDRUUULDDRULDDRUURRRRUULDRRULURDLLLDRULUULDDRUURRRRDRRURDLURDDLURDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLURRURRRRRDRRRLDLLLLLLLURURRRRRDRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURURRRDURRDDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLUUURDLURRDLUUURULLUULUURDLDRULLLLLLUURDLDRURDLDRULLLLURDLDRULLLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRURDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLDDDDDDDDDRRRULUURDLDRULDDDRUUUUULUUUUURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDDDRUUUULDRULUUURULURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDLDDRUULDUURDDLUUUUURDDDDLUUUUUUURDLDRURDLDRULDDRUULDDDRULDDRLUURULDDDRUULDDLUUURRDLULRULUURRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDLURDLUURRDLLUURRDLUURDLUURDLDRULUURDDLUUURDDLDDDDDDDLUURDDLURDLUUURDDLUUUURDDDLUUURLURRDLDDLUUURDLUURRDLURDDDLULDUUUULDDRULDRLURDLDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDUUUDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUUULLUUUUURDLUUULDRULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDLDDRDDRUUUULDLDRDDRUULDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULLLLUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULLUULURDLUUUUUUUURRDLULDRDLULLURDLURDULDRURDLUULLDRURDLURRDLDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDLDDDRDDUUUUUUDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUURRRDRDDDLURRDLUUULDDRULDDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULLLLLLLLLLUURDLDDRUULDDRURDLLLURRRRDLLLUULDDRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRURRDRURDLULLDRRULLULLDLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULULLLDLLDDRUULDLDRRURRRRLLLLURRDLDRUULLLLDDRRRURRRULLLLLLLDDRRRRURRULLLDRRULLLLLLDDRRRRURULLDRULLLLLDDRRRRULLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLUULDDRURRDLLURRRDLLUUUULLLLLLLULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULRRLLURRDLULDRURRDRLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUUULLLLLLLLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLULURUUULLLLLLLLLLLLDDRURRRRRRRRRRULLLLRRRRLLDRRRULLLLDRRULDRRRRLULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDDRUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUUULDDDLUUURDDLUURRDLURUUULURDLDRULDDRULURDLDDRUULDLURDLUURRDLUUUUUUUURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDLUURRDLUUUURDLDRULDDRULLUUUURDLDDRDDDDLDDDLUURDLUURDLUUURDDLUUURDDDLUUUURDDLUURRDLUURRDDLUULUURRDLLDURDLDRUUURDDDLLLURRDLUUUURRDDDDLLLDDDRULUURDLDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRRDLURDDDLUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULLLLLRUUUUUUUURDLRDLUUUUURRRDLULDDURDLULDRDLULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDLDDRDRUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUULDDLULDDRULLULUUUUUURDDLUULUUUUURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDLDRDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUULLLULUUUUUUUUUURDDLURDDLURDDLURDLRDLURDDLURDLRDDLUURDDLURDDLURDDLURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLRLUURDDLURRRRRRRRRRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLULDRURRDLLLURURDLULDDRULLLLLLLLLLDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRULDRRULULLDDULDRRRULLLDLRDRURULLDRULLDDRUUURDLULDRDLULDDRUUULDRDLULLDDRURDULDRULULDDRUUURRRRDLLURDLLURDLLURDDLUULDDRULLDDRURULLDRLDRULRULDRULDRULLDURRDLULDRRULLLDDRURULLLDRDRULLURRDLURRDLULUURLRDRDRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLDRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULULDRLURDLLLDRULDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLURUULDRULLLRURDLLLLLLLLLLLDRULDRRULLDRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLUUURDLDRULDDRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDDRRRULDDRULDDRULURDLDDRUULUUUDLDRULURDLDRURDLDRULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDLUURDULURDDLUUURDDLUUURRUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDLURDLUURRDLLURDLUUURDDLUURRDLLURDLDRULURDLUURRDLUDDDDDDLUUURDDLUURDLUURDLUUURDLUURDDDDLUUUUURDDDDLUUUURRDDLUDLUURRDLURUULDDRULDDDDLUURDLUURDDLUUURDDLUUURRDLDLUURRDLLDDLULDDDRULURDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLRURURRUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULUULLLLLLUUUURDRLLUUURDLULRUUUURRDLULDRDLULDDRULDDRULDDDDDRURDDLUUUUULDDDDDRUUUUDDDDLDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDLDDRDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULLUULUUUUUURRDLULDRDLULRDRDLUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRULDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUURRLRDRRRRRRDRURDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLULDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULLDDRRURRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRDRULLLDRURDLULLDRURDLUURDLULDDRULLDRULRRRRRULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDDRURULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRURDLULDRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUULLLLLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUURULLDRRRULDRRULULUUULLLLLLURRDLLLLURRDLLULLURDLDRURDLLLDRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRDRRRURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRUULUUUUUULLLRDRURDLDRURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDDDRUUULDDDLUUURDDLUUUURDDDDDUUUUUUDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDLUUUUURDDDDLUUURDDURDLUUURDLDRULURDLLURDLUURRDLLUUDDURDLUURRDLULRULDDRULDDRUUUURDDDDLUDLUUURDLUUUURDRDDLLDDDDDDRULURDLUURDLUURDLUURDLUURDLUURDLUUURDDLUURRDLLURDLULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDRDLULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUULLLRDUULDDDRUURDLULDDRULDDRULLLULDDRUUUUUUUUUUULDRDLULDRDLULDUULDRUURDDLDDRUULDDDRULDDDRULDDRUULLDRURDLDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRULURDLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLULDRURRDLLLLLLURDLRLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURLDRRURDLLLURRRRDLLLULDRULDLURRURDLULLDRRULLLLLDLLURLLDRDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLULLLURDLDRURDLULURDLDRULLDRULLDRURRRRRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLULDDRULDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRURULLDDRURRRULURDRULURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLUDRRDLLUULDDRURRRDLURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLDRRRRULLLUUUUDLLLLLLURDRULLULDRURDLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLLLUULDDRURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLUUULLLLULLLDRURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLURRDLLLLDRDDLDDDRRUUULURDLDRURDLDRRLURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULURDLUUURUUULDDDRULDDRULDDRULUULLDRURDLDRURDLUUUUULURDLDDDDDDRULURDLUURDLUURRDLLUURRDLLUUURDLDRURDLDDDDLUURDLUURDLUUURDDLUUURRDLURDLDLUUURRDDLLURDLUURDLUURRDLLLDDDRULDDDRUULLURRDLDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDLDDRDRULDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULLLLLLRDLUUUUUUUURDLLDRUUDLDRUULURDLDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDLLUUUUURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDDRUULDDDDRUUURDDRULDDRURDLLURRDLURRDLULDRULLURDLDRULLLDRURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRURDLULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDDRURDLURRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRULULDRULDDRULDLURRRRULLDRUURDDLULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRURULLDDRUULDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDRLLLURRDLRURDLLURULDRRULULULLDRRULULLLLLLURDRULDRURRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRRDLLLUUUUULLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLLDRDDDRDLDRURDLDRULDDRUUUUUUUULDDRUULDDDRDUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULULDRURDLDDDDLUUURDDDLUUUURDDDDUUUUUUUDLRDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDLUUUUURDDDDLUUUURRDLDRULDDDLUUURDDLUURDLUURRDLULUDRURDLLDDRUUULDDRUUULDDRUULURRDLLDRULURRDLLLLRULDDRUUDRDDLUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUUURDRULLDRDDDDLUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUUULLUDLUURDDDLUUUUULDDRULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULLLLRLURUULDDRUUULLUUURDLDRURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUURRURRDRDDRURDLULLLURDLDRURDLULLLLDRURDLULDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLULDRURRRRDLLLLRRRRURDLLLLLURRRULDRRRULLDRULLLDRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDDUURDLDRULDLURULLDDRULDLURRRLLLLRRULLDDRUURRRRDLULDRULLLDRULLDRRRULLDRULLDDRUURRRRRRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLUULLULULDDRULLDRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUUUUULLRLURURRDDLURDLLLLLLLDRULDRULDRULDRRULLDRRRRULUURDDLURDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLLLLDDRRRRULLLURRRDLLDDRRUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULUUUULLLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRULDDLDRLURDLLURRDLULUURUDRDDDLUUUURDDDLUUURRLDULDRURDLLURDLUURRDLDDLUURDLUURRDLLDDDRULURDLUUURDDLUURDDULUURDLUURDDRUULDRDLULDDLDDLRUURDLDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLLLLLUUUUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUULDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUULDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUURDLDRURLLULDRURDLDUURRDDLURDLRURDLLURRRDLLUULDDRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURURDLULDRULLDRULLDDRUURRDLULDRULLLLLDRUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRULLDRULLLDRRULULDLDDRRUULLDDRLURDLURUURRDLULDRDLULDDRUUULDRULDDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLUUULLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLUULLULLLURDLURRDLUULDRULDDRULLDRULLDDRULDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRDRRULLLULDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLULURRRRDLLLDLDRURDLDRURDLURRDLURULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDLURDLUURDLUURRDLURULDDDLURDLUURDLUUUULDRURDLDRURDLURULDDDLUURDLDRULUURDDLUUURRDLDLUURRDLULDDRULDDRLUULDDULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRUULDLULUUURULURDLULDRURDLDDDRUUUULDLDDRDDRUUUUDDDDDUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDLDDRDDRUUUULLDDDDRUUDDRUUULLDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUULDRURDLDRURDLURRDLURRDLULDRULLLDRURDLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLRRUDLLLURRRLLDRRURDLLLURRRRDLLLULLDRURDLLLURRDLURRLLLLLDRURDLURRRULLDRDLURRULLLDRRULLDRULLDDRURULLDDRRUULURDLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLUUUULLLLURRDUURDDLURDLLURRRDLLURRRDDRUULDDDUUDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDLUUURRDLDLUURRDLUURULURDLLDURDLLURRDLUURDDULUURRDLDDLUURDLUURRDLDLLDDRULDDDDRULLULDDRULUUUUUURDLULDDRULDDRULDDRULDLDRDDRUUULDDDRUULLUUUUULDDDURULDDDRUULDDDRULDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUURDDLURRDLURRRDLLULDRURDLURRDLULDRURRDLLURRRDLLLLLURRRLDRULDLLURRDLULDLULURDDLUURRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLUURRDDLRUULDRURDLDRULLDRULURRDLLLUURRRDLLURDLUURRDLURDLUULDURRDLUURDDULDDRULURDLLLLDRULURDRULDRRULDRRULLLDRRULDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLLULUULDDRULDDRULDDDRUULLUUURDDDLUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUURDLDRURDLULDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULDRURRULLLLRDRRULLLDDRURULLDDRULRULDRRULDRRULURRDLLURRDLDRUULULLDRRRULLURRDLDRUULLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLDDLUURDLUURRDLLDDDRLLULLLURULDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRDLURRDLULDRURRDLLULDRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUULDRULDDRULULUDRUDLURDLDRULDDRURRRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDDRURRUULLDRRRULLDRRULDDRUURDDLUURDDLUUUULLLDRRULDRRULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUUUURDDDDLUUUURDDDDLULUULDDDRUULULDDRULDDRURDLURRDLULLLUURDLDRURDLDRURDLUULDRDLULDRRURURDLURULLLRULLDRRRULLDRRULDDRUURDDLLUURRDLLDDULULDRRRDLULURDLDRUUURDLULDRDLULDDRUUURDLLDRUULDDRULDDRULURRDLLURRRDLLURDLUURRDLLURRDLLULDDRURULLDDRUULDRULDRRULLDRUL


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 10, 2013)

I got a 13.765 15 puzzle solve today with around 6 TPS.


----------



## soup (Dec 10, 2013)

63 puzzle (8x8) in *1:38.619*, 1354 moves, 13.730tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




491344321245871622473599153721515327658113334465717185503856145420102514329365219404824316255283523634161603042639422

DDLLLUUUUDULDRULDDUDDUUDDURLDRURULLDDRURUULDLDRRDLULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLLRURRRRDRLLLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURUDUULDDDRUUULDDLDRRURRRRDLLLLLLRUUUURRUUULDDDUUDLDDRRUUULDDDURULDDRRLLDDRUULDRUUULDDDRURULLDDDRULLLDDRRRULLLLRLDRUULDRULDDRURUUDDURRDLDLULURUDDDUUDDRULUURDDLURLUUULDDRULDDRULDDRUUUDDDLURLURURDDDLUURRDDLLURRRDLLLLURLRRULLDDRURLRUULDRRLLLDRRULDRULLDRULLDDRURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRUULDDRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRURULLDRRRLLLURRRDLLLDRRUURRRDRUULLDRRUDLDRULLLUURDLRRRLLLDRURDLDRULLURDDLRULDRUUUULDDRULDDRUULDDRULLDDUURRDLLLRRRRLLLRRLLRRLLDRRURRRDLLLLLUURRULLDRULLRRRRRULLLLLDDRRULLLDRRRLLLRDRLURDLLURUULUDUDRULDRDLURDDDDLUUURDRDLDLUURRDDLLUURRRRRUUULDRULDLDRRLUDDRULUURRDLULDDRRULDRULURDDDDLUUURDRDLLRDLURRDLLURULDRULDRULLDRRLURDLULLDRRULLLDDRURDDLUUUDDDRULURUUULDRDLULDRLDRLURDLULDDRULDULDURLDRURRRRRRUULDRDLLULDRULDRRULLDRURLLLDRRRLLLRRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRUULLDDDRURLLRRRRLLUURDDLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRURDDLULRULLDDRUULURDLDRRULLDDRUDLURRULDRULLLDRRLDRUULDRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDLULRLURDLDRULLDRURRRRRLUULDRDLLRULDRULLDRULLRRLLLRDRULDDLUDRUULDRDLURRUULDDRUURRDLDUDLURRDLLURRRDLLLRUULDDRURRRDLLLLUDLURRDLLURDRURRRRDLLLLLRULDRULLLURRDLDLUURRRDLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURDRULLLLLDRRULDRRULDRUDRULDRULLLLDULDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDURDLULDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRULLDRRULLDLURRRDLULLRRDLULDRRRULLLRRDRLURDLULL



63puzzle avg5 pb: 1:40.698, 1:43.835, (2:28.469), (1:38.619), 2:02.364 = *1:48.966*

63puzzle avg12 pb: 1:55.161, 1:57.130, 1:56.377, 1:50.530, 2:11.843, 1:46.618, 2:14.739, 1:40.698, 1:43.835, (2:28.469), (1:38.619), 2:02.364 = *1:55.930*


----------



## soup (Dec 12, 2013)

2x2 - 5x5 slidysim relay in *30.359*, *360 moves*, 11.858tps



Spoiler: Times



5x5: 18.399
4x4: 8.208
3x3: 2.776
2x2: 0.976





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 5x5




2[/b]15[/b]3[/b]1[/b]5[/b]19[/b]4[/b]11[/b]13[/b]23[/b]16[/b]9[/b]8[/b]12[/b]6[/b]10[/b]21[/b]20[/b]14[/b]17[/b]24[/b]7[/b]22[/b]18[/b]
LLUDDDDLURRDLLRLUDURDLURRRDLLLLURRRRULLLLDDRRRRUDLULLURDLURRDLUUULDDDRUULDDRURRDLLLURRRULDRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRLULDRDLURULDRRULLDRDLURURDLURRDLURRDLLLLURDLURRDLLURRRLLLRRRULLLDDRURRLLLRRULLDRDLURRULDRRURDLULRRLLDRRULDLLULRRLDRULDRULLDRRULLDRUL

18.399, 239 moves = 12.990tps





Spoiler: 4x4




10[/b]1[/b]4[/b]12[/b]9[/b]15[/b]3[/b]8[/b]2[/b]7[/b]11[/b]5[/b]13[/b]6[/b]14[/b]
DRDLURDDLUULLDDRUUURDDLUURRDDLUUDLDLRRLURDLUULDDRULURDDLUURRRDULDRULLDRRULLDRULLDRULDRULRDRULL

8.208, 94 moves = 11.452tps





Spoiler: 3x3




6[/b]7[/b]1[/b]3[/b]2[/b]5[/b]4[/b]8[/b]
DLRLLURRDLLURUDRULDRULL

2.776, 23 moves = 8.285tps





Spoiler: 2x2




3[/b]1[/b]2[/b]
RDLU

0.976, 4 moves = 4.098tps


----------



## soup (Dec 12, 2013)

8puzzle *avg1000* pb:


Spoiler



4.936, 4.951, 3.511, 2.879, 2.935, 3.447, 3.951, 2.608, 1.895, 3.607, 4.079, 2.351, 4.271, 2.055, 3.495, 2.615, 2.231, 6.495, 4.687, 5.959, 4.943, 1.695, 3.143, 2.807, 2.655, 2.167, 3.719, 1.719, 3.015, 4.575, 4.415, 3.519, 2.559, 2.679, 4.135, 2.376, 2.599, 2.967, 2.575, 2.919, 5.255, 3.023, 1.255, 4.431, 4.167, 3.511, 3.287, 3.512, 3.367, 2.255, 1.151, 3.455, 2.455, 3.824, 4.879, 3.439, 3.215, 3.847, 3.519, 3.527, 2.151, 6.071, 3.607, 3.615, 2.279, 4.647, 5.983, 3.791, 2.663, 2.911, 3.951, 2.743, 3.095, 4.287, 2.279, 4.167, 2.095, 3.295, 5.551, 2.727, 2.840, 2.847, 6.119, 2.671, 2.799, 7.551, 1.376, 3.319, 1.832, 4.935, 1.960, 2.175, 3.791, 3.111, 2.335, 1.639, 2.687, 5.424, 1.664, 3.263, 1.855, 3.079, 7.424, 3.783, 2.623, 3.519, 1.495, 2.767, 2.815, 3.479, 4.783, 2.799, 5.511, 3.719, 3.472, 3.360, 4.687, 3.519, 6.327, 3.975, 1.487, 2.983, 2.711, 3.959, 4.951, 1.375, 2.135, 2.631, 3.319, 4.207, 2.439, 5.151, 2.895, 2.351, 3.303, 3.000, 2.255, 2.783, 1.959, 2.127, 3.511, 2.167, 3.839, 3.551, 3.655, 1.231, 2.319, 4.735, 4.631, 4.287, 3.359, 3.079, 2.351, 4.247, 7.015, 2.495, 3.847, 3.287, 4.455, 3.239, 3.911, 4.055, 4.807, 2.919, 2.063, 2.759, 2.423, 3.759, 1.967, 1.439, 2.239, 1.495, 3.359, (0.695), 5.855, 4.471, 3.175, 3.991, 3.239, 5.175, 2.367, 4.751, 3.103, 4.207, 2.599, 7.719, 4.911, 5.639, 3.183, 2.375, 2.623, 2.551, 2.599, 3.479, 1.991, 2.871, 3.383, 2.239, 1.047, 4.255, 2.439, 2.015, 3.175, 2.279, 3.063, 3.567, 2.847, 2.335, 3.247, 2.983, 3.999, 3.975, 4.471, 4.215, 2.543, 1.903, 2.167, 2.623, 2.815, 2.703, 5.239, 2.239, 2.927, 2.511, 2.959, 2.343, 4.543, 2.535, 2.407, 3.423, 2.119, 2.335, 4.343, 1.279, 3.375, 3.671, 4.647, 2.415, 2.647, 1.919, 4.055, 2.951, 5.543, 5.159, 2.855, 1.783, 4.471, 2.407, 4.231, 3.399, 2.327, 4.647, 4.167, 2.127, 3.943, 4.879, 2.327, 2.367, 2.303, 1.911, 3.399, 2.231, 3.415, 3.071, 3.079, 5.855, 3.351, 4.007, 4.895, 1.695, 2.615, 3.423, 4.279, 4.607, 2.471, 3.511, 2.679, 3.175, 2.815, 2.479, 3.967, 3.119, 2.559, 4.343, 2.167, 2.607, 2.375, 2.591, 2.991, 2.559, 2.327, 3.647, 3.495, 2.184, 2.983, 2.167, 3.143, 4.714, 2.823, 4.007, 2.575, 3.871, 4.087, 1.783, 3.991, 2.879, 2.287, 2.671, 5.287, 4.423, 2.807, 2.783, 3.335, 2.439, 2.807, 2.671, 4.943, 2.079, 6.782, 2.456, 5.055, 2.943, 3.031, 2.407, 1.767, 4.055, 6.167, 6.383, 2.487, 3.879, 2.983, 2.767, 3.391, 6.608, 3.392, 1.935, 4.247, 3.311, 3.143, 3.863, 4.888, 2.687, 4.175, 1.311, 4.143, 1.607, 5.295, 3.127, 2.015, 1.999, 4.111, 2.455, 2.815, 1.215, 4.207, 4.287, 1.703, 2.327, 4.519, 4.423, 4.583, 4.223, 2.487, 1.808, 1.671, 3.407, 3.039, 2.607, 4.799, 2.159, 3.216, 1.623, 2.263, 3.495, 1.983, 2.671, 2.519, 7.431, 3.511, 4.703, 2.591, 2.687, 2.607, 4.159, 3.823, 2.903, 2.199, 3.119, 3.007, 2.855, 3.103, 2.367, 1.703, 1.959, 2.279, 3.511, 3.495, 4.519, 3.343, 2.647, 4.159, 4.391, 2.855, 2.911, 2.551, 4.415, 3.135, 2.359, 2.408, 1.031, 4.863, 4.007, 1.527, 2.231, 3.871, 0.791, 2.151, 2.487, 2.512, 4.103, 3.215, 3.119, 2.551, 3.559, 3.775, 2.167, 2.863, 2.351, 2.159, 2.079, 1.991, 3.463, 2.183, 3.702, 3.991, 4.048, 2.783, 2.167, 1.647, 4.392, 2.600, 5.919, 3.135, 2.751, 3.791, 2.991, 0.895, 3.551, 4.888, 2.151, 7.415, 3.559, 3.463, 3.263, 2.503, 4.447, 1.383, 3.951, 3.207, 2.687, 1.439, 2.303, 5.127, 2.127, 3.007, 3.391, 4.119, 2.511, 4.415, 2.895, 2.887, 3.815, 2.887, 3.672, 3.791, 2.888, 6.327, 3.695, 2.047, 2.623, 3.527, 2.223, 4.959, 4.695, 2.583, 5.016, 2.543, 3.871, 3.367, 3.759, 1.872, 3.487, 3.592, 3.728, 2.215, 3.223, 3.487, 3.399, 3.719, 3.880, 1.383, 3.335, 3.951, 4.559, 3.871, 3.167, 3.495, 2.639, 1.855, 4.151, 2.343, 2.759, 2.535, 3.472, 2.503, 1.743, 3.383, 2.439, 4.719, 3.279, 2.431, 2.983, 5.631, 1.351, 2.911, 3.711, 3.143, 3.431, 2.959, 4.903, 3.479, 2.239, 3.399, 4.359, 1.799, 2.848, 1.591, 3.007, 3.208, 3.711, 3.303, 1.615, 2.895, 1.631, 3.247, 5.103, 2.319, 3.495, 3.607, 2.095, 5.415, 2.535, 2.623, 3.487, 3.679, 2.791, 2.663, 2.807, 4.423, 3.447, 2.223, 1.575, 2.015, 3.271, 4.455, 2.943, 4.343, 5.647, 3.119, 2.455, 2.295, 4.079, 6.495, 2.983, 1.807, 2.160, 2.487, 2.231, 3.215, 4.791, 2.695, 4.023, 4.727, 3.047, 3.335, 3.231, 2.231, 2.815, 3.815, 3.175, 3.847, 7.303, 3.695, 2.767, 2.527, 4.223, 4.503, 1.751, 2.767, 3.495, 2.511, 2.455, 2.663, 3.463, 2.431, 2.047, 3.855, 2.671, 3.671, 1.263, 2.447, 2.583, 4.479, 3.111, 4.263, 3.103, 2.887, 3.511, 2.327, 2.567, 2.063, 2.831, 3.039, 3.487, 1.335, 3.343, 2.287, 1.839, 3.471, 2.215, 3.207, 2.543, 3.271, 4.159, 3.175, 2.695, 2.967, 2.775, 4.951, 1.647, 3.343, 1.887, 4.015, 3.447, 4.887, 0.994, 5.391, 2.639, 2.103, 4.439, 3.119, 3.535, 3.551, 3.863, 1.783, 4.783, 4.359, 4.015, 3.855, 2.359, 3.535, 3.559, 4.656, 4.975, 3.391, 2.655, 3.103, 2.015, 5.712, 2.311, 3.887, 4.383, 5.240, 3.903, 3.183, 2.792, 2.704, 1.863, 3.511, 2.591, 3.919, 3.775, 2.383, 2.559, 3.271, 3.000, 4.215, 6.151, 4.007, 4.999, 5.023, 2.375, 2.983, 3.887, 4.591, 4.687, 3.871, 4.679, 4.343, 4.583, 3.471, 3.607, 2.231, 2.047, 4.687, 4.367, 1.839, 3.823, 3.047, 3.519, 3.183, 3.623, 3.271, 3.023, 2.439, 2.327, 4.759, 2.871, 3.335, 2.215, 2.375, 3.111, 2.687, 3.671, 1.831, 3.487, 2.527, 1.687, 2.223, 2.639, 3.167, 3.463, 4.367, 2.032, 4.959, 4.031, 2.967, 3.191, 3.775, 6.983, 1.935, 2.647, 3.647, 1.679, 3.184, 3.040, 4.375, 3.087, 2.655, 4.047, 2.039, 4.311, 2.055, 4.280, 2.904, 4.047, 3.895, 3.527, 2.943, 1.943, 4.856, 3.311, 5.103, 4.399, 2.687, 3.479, 2.567, 6.343, 2.415, 2.855, 3.575, 4.455, 3.375, 2.719, 3.839, 4.984, 3.183, 1.751, 3.911, 2.823, 4.424, 2.719, (8.200), 3.551, 2.215, 0.727, 1.967, 5.727, 2.247, 2.447, 3.639, 2.855, 3.359, 3.007, 3.855, 3.415, 3.664, 4.415, 2.431, 2.407, 3.959, 2.135, 2.759, 3.175, 2.063, 1.799, 2.983, 5.351, 2.463, 4.296, 2.423, 5.031, 4.327, 2.583, 2.831, 2.031, 5.295, 2.959, 3.743, 1.991, 1.783, 2.479, 3.167, 2.943, 7.031, 4.199, 2.935, 3.839, 4.767, 1.991, 3.015, 2.775, 2.407, 1.239, 1.367, 3.535, 4.895, 2.511, 5.639, 2.655, 4.039, 3.287, 2.735, 3.431, 3.751, 4.575, 2.447, 1.423, 1.751, 4.543, 5.063, 2.711, 2.119, 5.527, 2.807, 3.223, 2.183, 6.311, 2.655, 2.567, 2.487, 2.879, 2.487, 7.479, 3.711, 1.999, 1.327, 2.711, 3.319, 4.791, 3.415, 4.111, 2.439, 4.535, 3.735, 4.855, 2.887, 3.280, 3.144, 3.360, 2.711, 3.823, 5.675, 3.191, 2.479, 3.375, 3.031, 2.471, 1.471, 1.111, 5.032, 5.327, 6.383, 5.199, 5.071, 2.287, 2.871, 3.903, 3.263, 2.487, 3.551, 1.983, 3.127, 2.991, 1.407, 3.391, 2.951, 2.431, 3.207, 3.551, 3.463, 3.055, 4.023, 3.023, 5.799, 2.687, 4.079, 2.343, 4.431, 1.791, 3.847, 2.959, 2.479, 3.639, 6.751, 4.095, 2.567, 6.175, 2.999, 2.263, 4.367, 2.743, 2.279, 3.224, 2.119, 4.239, 3.239, 2.255, 3.351, 2.007, 4.727, 2.375, 3.335, 4.847, 2.247, 3.799, 3.407, 3.583, 4.311, 3.847, 3.839, 3.423, 4.055, 2.055, 3.959, 4.559, 4.143, 2.455, 3.583, 5.423, 4.359, 3.391, 5.135, 2.263, 3.463, 2.968, 1.471, 1.247, 2.703, 3.959, 3.511, 1.463, 3.751, 3.439, 3.511, 3.583, 4.735, 4.087, 3.871, 4.759, 2.991, 3.823, 1.287, 3.543, 3.199, 4.591, 2.087, 3.008, 2.135, 2.688, 1.911, 3.351, 2.175, 1.959, 3.351, 4.287, 3.143, 4.423, 3.279, 2.455


 = *3.290*


8puzzle *avg500* pb:


Spoiler



2.255, 2.783, 1.959, 2.127, 3.511, 2.167, 3.839, 3.551, 3.655, (1.231), 2.319, 4.735, 4.631, 4.287, 3.359, 3.079, 2.351, 4.247, (7.015), 2.495, 3.847, 3.287, 4.455, 3.239, 3.911, 4.055, 4.807, 2.919, 2.063, 2.759, 2.423, 3.759, 1.967, (1.439), 2.239, (1.495), 3.359, (0.695), (5.855), 4.471, 3.175, 3.991, 3.239, (5.175), 2.367, 4.751, 3.103, 4.207, 2.599, (7.719), 4.911, (5.639), 3.183, 2.375, 2.623, 2.551, 2.599, 3.479, 1.991, 2.871, 3.383, 2.239, (1.047), 4.255, 2.439, 2.015, 3.175, 2.279, 3.063, 3.567, 2.847, 2.335, 3.247, 2.983, 3.999, 3.975, 4.471, 4.215, 2.543, 1.903, 2.167, 2.623, 2.815, 2.703, (5.239), 2.239, 2.927, 2.511, 2.959, 2.343, 4.543, 2.535, 2.407, 3.423, 2.119, 2.335, 4.343, (1.279), 3.375, 3.671, 4.647, 2.415, 2.647, 1.919, 4.055, 2.951, (5.543), (5.159), 2.855, 1.783, 4.471, 2.407, 4.231, 3.399, 2.327, 4.647, 4.167, 2.127, 3.943, 4.879, 2.327, 2.367, 2.303, 1.911, 3.399, 2.231, 3.415, 3.071, 3.079, (5.855), 3.351, 4.007, 4.895, 1.695, 2.615, 3.423, 4.279, 4.607, 2.471, 3.511, 2.679, 3.175, 2.815, 2.479, 3.967, 3.119, 2.559, 4.343, 2.167, 2.607, 2.375, 2.591, 2.991, 2.559, 2.327, 3.647, 3.495, 2.184, 2.983, 2.167, 3.143, 4.714, 2.823, 4.007, 2.575, 3.871, 4.087, 1.783, 3.991, 2.879, 2.287, 2.671, (5.287), 4.423, 2.807, 2.783, 3.335, 2.439, 2.807, 2.671, 4.943, 2.079, (6.782), 2.456, 5.055, 2.943, 3.031, 2.407, 1.767, 4.055, (6.167), (6.383), 2.487, 3.879, 2.983, 2.767, 3.391, (6.608), 3.392, 1.935, 4.247, 3.311, 3.143, 3.863, 4.888, 2.687, 4.175, (1.311), 4.143, (1.607), (5.295), 3.127, 2.015, 1.999, 4.111, 2.455, 2.815, (1.215), 4.207, 4.287, 1.703, 2.327, 4.519, 4.423, 4.583, 4.223, 2.487, 1.808, 1.671, 3.407, 3.039, 2.607, 4.799, 2.159, 3.216, (1.623), 2.263, 3.495, 1.983, 2.671, 2.519, (7.431), 3.511, 4.703, 2.591, 2.687, 2.607, 4.159, 3.823, 2.903, 2.199, 3.119, 3.007, 2.855, 3.103, 2.367, 1.703, 1.959, 2.279, 3.511, 3.495, 4.519, 3.343, 2.647, 4.159, 4.391, 2.855, 2.911, 2.551, 4.415, 3.135, 2.359, 2.408, (1.031), 4.863, 4.007, (1.527), 2.231, 3.871, (0.791), 2.151, 2.487, 2.512, 4.103, 3.215, 3.119, 2.551, 3.559, 3.775, 2.167, 2.863, 2.351, 2.159, 2.079, 1.991, 3.463, 2.183, 3.702, 3.991, 4.048, 2.783, 2.167, (1.647), 4.392, 2.600, (5.919), 3.135, 2.751, 3.791, 2.991, (0.895), 3.551, 4.888, 2.151, (7.415), 3.559, 3.463, 3.263, 2.503, 4.447, (1.383), 3.951, 3.207, 2.687, (1.439), 2.303, (5.127), 2.127, 3.007, 3.391, 4.119, 2.511, 4.415, 2.895, 2.887, 3.815, 2.887, 3.672, 3.791, 2.888, (6.327), 3.695, 2.047, 2.623, 3.527, 2.223, 4.959, 4.695, 2.583, 5.016, 2.543, 3.871, 3.367, 3.759, 1.872, 3.487, 3.592, 3.728, 2.215, 3.223, 3.487, 3.399, 3.719, 3.880, (1.383), 3.335, 3.951, 4.559, 3.871, 3.167, 3.495, 2.639, 1.855, 4.151, 2.343, 2.759, 2.535, 3.472, 2.503, 1.743, 3.383, 2.439, 4.719, 3.279, 2.431, 2.983, (5.631), (1.351), 2.911, 3.711, 3.143, 3.431, 2.959, 4.903, 3.479, 2.239, 3.399, 4.359, 1.799, 2.848, (1.591), 3.007, 3.208, 3.711, 3.303, (1.615), 2.895, (1.631), 3.247, 5.103, 2.319, 3.495, 3.607, 2.095, (5.415), 2.535, 2.623, 3.487, 3.679, 2.791, 2.663, 2.807, 4.423, 3.447, 2.223, (1.575), 2.015, 3.271, 4.455, 2.943, 4.343, (5.647), 3.119, 2.455, 2.295, 4.079, (6.495), 2.983, 1.807, 2.160, 2.487, 2.231, 3.215, 4.791, 2.695, 4.023, 4.727, 3.047, 3.335, 3.231, 2.231, 2.815, 3.815, 3.175, 3.847, (7.303), 3.695, 2.767, 2.527, 4.223, 4.503, 1.751, 2.767, 3.495, 2.511, 2.455, 2.663, 3.463, 2.431, 2.047, 3.855, 2.671, 3.671, (1.263), 2.447, 2.583, 4.479, 3.111, 4.263, 3.103, 2.887, 3.511, 2.327, 2.567, 2.063, 2.831, 3.039, 3.487, (1.335), 3.343, 2.287, 1.839, 3.471, 2.215, 3.207, 2.543


 = *3.140*

8puzzle avg100 pb: 2.687, 4.175, 1.311, 4.143, 1.607, 5.295, 3.127, 2.015, 1.999, 4.111, 2.455, 2.815, 1.215, 4.207, 4.287, 1.703, 2.327, 4.519, 4.423, 4.583, 4.223, 2.487, 1.808, 1.671, 3.407, 3.039, 2.607, 4.799, 2.159, 3.216, 1.623, 2.263, 3.495, 1.983, 2.671, 2.519, (7.431), 3.511, 4.703, 2.591, 2.687, 2.607, 4.159, 3.823, 2.903, 2.199, 3.119, 3.007, 2.855, 3.103, 2.367, 1.703, 1.959, 2.279, 3.511, 3.495, 4.519, 3.343, 2.647, 4.159, 4.391, 2.855, 2.911, 2.551, 4.415, 3.135, 2.359, 2.408, 1.031, 4.863, 4.007, 1.527, 2.231, 3.871, (0.791), 2.151, 2.487, 2.512, 4.103, 3.215, 3.119, 2.551, 3.559, 3.775, 2.167, 2.863, 2.351, 2.159, 2.079, 1.991, 3.463, 2.183, 3.702, 3.991, 4.048, 2.783, 2.167, 1.647, 4.392, 2.600 = *2.988*

8puzzle avg50 pb: 2.855, 3.103, 2.367, 1.703, 1.959, 2.279, 3.511, 3.495, 4.519, 3.343, 2.647, 4.159, 4.391, 2.855, 2.911, 2.551, 4.415, 3.135, 2.359, 2.408, 1.031, (4.863), 4.007, 1.527, 2.231, 3.871, (0.791), 2.151, 2.487, 2.512, 4.103, 3.215, 3.119, 2.551, 3.559, 3.775, 2.167, 2.863, 2.351, 2.159, 2.079, 1.991, 3.463, 2.183, 3.702, 3.991, 4.048, 2.783, 2.167, 1.647 = *2.890*

8puzzle avg12 pb: (4.807), 2.919, 2.063, 2.759, 2.423, 3.759, 1.967, 1.439, 2.239, 1.495, 3.359, (0.695) = *2.442*

8puzzle avg5 pb: 1.439, 2.239, 1.495, (3.359), (0.695) = *1.724*


----------



## already1329 (Dec 13, 2013)

15 puzzle in 4.914, 48 moves, 9.768 TPS.


----------



## soup (Dec 13, 2013)

24 puzzle (5x5) in *14.759*, 201 moves, 13.619tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




319111389231618672121420244221521101715

LLLLRRRLUUULDRULDDRULDDDRUULDDRURRDLLLURRRDLLURULLLDRRLDRULUULDRDLUUURDDLURDDDLUURDDLURRRRULDLLLURRDLUDLUURRRULDRDLULDRULLDRDLURUURRDDLUDRURDLLUULDULDDRULURDLDRUULDRRULDRRULLDRRULLLDRULDURDRULLDRRULDLU


----------



## soup (Dec 13, 2013)

48 puzzle (7x7) in *52.238*, 714 moves, 13.668tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




364016353468152522294442172193014273410312611452348247391519637438283224124118207433313

LLLRRRRRRDLDLDRRULUUUULDLDDRRUULDDDDRUUULDDDRRULRDLULLRDLLURRDLURRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRUUUULULDDLURDDLURDDLUUDDDUURDLRDLURUUURRUULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLUUDDDUURDDLURDDLUURRDLURRDLLUURRDDLRURDLURRDLURRDLLLURRULDRRULLLDDRULLUURDLDRULDDRULLUUUULDDRURULLDDRRUULDDDRUUULDLDRRUUDDLLDRDRUUUUDDDDUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLDDRRULURLUDRULDUUURDDLUUDDDDUUUURDDDDDLUUURDDLRULDDRULURLDURDLURDLUURDDURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURUULLDLDRRULLDDRUUUURDLDUULLDRRRDLULDRDLULLURRDLLURRRDLLULDDDRRUUULLDDDRRUULLLDDRRRULLUUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUULDDRUULDRULLDDRUUULDRULLDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUUDLURRRRDLLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLUDLLURDLURULDDRUURLLLDDRRURRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDLLRRLLURRDLURRDLLLLLURDRULDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULDRRULL


----------



## soup (Dec 13, 2013)

12 15 puzzle (4x4) marathon in *2:03.487*, *1515 moves*, *12.268tps*



Spoiler: Times



13.815, 7.376, 9.544, 8.816, 8.816, 9.832, 10.408, 12.792, 10.215, 9.464, 11.832, 10.577





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 13.815




6[/b]8[/b]4[/b]14[/b]2[/b]9[/b]3[/b]10[/b]11[/b]7[/b]12[/b]13[/b]5[/b]15[/b]1[/b]
LLRLDUUURDDUDLURDDLUURDDLURRLLRRRLDLLURRRDLULLDRUUDDLURULDURDLDRULRLRULDRLURDLRLRULDRDLURUURDLURDLLRURRDLLDRRULLULDDRURULDLURRRDLLLRRLURRDLULLDRULDRLRRULL

13.815, 154 moves = 11.147tps





Spoiler: 7.376




7[/b]3[/b]14[/b]11[/b]1[/b]13[/b]2[/b]15[/b]5[/b]10[/b]8[/b]6[/b]9[/b]4[/b]12[/b]
UDDRDRRLRULLDRLLURRDLLURRLRDLUUULDDRULDRDLUUUDRRRDLURULDRDLURULLDRULLDRULDRRULLDRUL

7.376, 83 moves = 11.253tps





Spoiler: 9.544




3[/b]8[/b]9[/b]14[/b]1[/b]10[/b]15[/b]13[/b]6[/b]7[/b]11[/b]5[/b]4[/b]12[/b]2[/b]
UDDDRRRULUULLDRRULDRULDDRULLDRRLDRUUULDDRUDULLDDRURULLDRDLURRRUULDDRULURLLLDDRUULDRRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRRULL

9.544, 115 moves = 12.049tps





Spoiler: 8.816




1[/b]2[/b]12[/b]7[/b]4[/b]8[/b]9[/b]15[/b]3[/b]5[/b]14[/b]11[/b]10[/b]6[/b]13[/b]
LLLURRLDRULDRRULLLDRDLURRULLDRDLURRULULDDRULURRDDDLURUDLDRUURDLLUURDLULRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRULDRRULL

8.816, 101 moves = 11.456tps





Spoiler: 8.816




1[/b]9[/b]5[/b]6[/b]12[/b]2[/b]7[/b]3[/b]14[/b]10[/b]13[/b]4[/b]11[/b]8[/b]15[/b]
RDRDLURDLLURRRUULDDRUDLURDLULDRULLDRDLURRULDLURRRDLLLURULDRDLUURDRRULLLDRULDRRRULLDRRULDLLRRULRDLULDRRULL

8.816, 105 moves = 11.910tps





Spoiler: 9.832




11[/b]5[/b]13[/b]10[/b]8[/b]15[/b]1[/b]9[/b]7[/b]4[/b]14[/b]3[/b]6[/b]2[/b]12[/b]
LLDDURRDDLUURULDRDDLUULDDRURRLLRRDLLLUUURDLDRULDDRURUURDDLLRURULDDLURRULLDDRURULLLDRLDRRULLRURDLULDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULDRULDLU

9.832, 124 moves = 12.612tps





Spoiler: 10.408




13[/b]4[/b]6[/b]2[/b]9[/b]1[/b]12[/b]11[/b]10[/b]5[/b]3[/b]7[/b]8[/b]14[/b]15[/b]
UUUDDDUDUURRRDLDLURDLURRLLLRRRDLLURRULDRULLLDRDRULLURDLDRUURDLLURDLURRDLURRDLLURURDLULDRRULLLDRDLURRULLDRDLUURLDRULDRRULDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULDRULDLU

10.408, 145 moves = 13.932tps





Spoiler: 12.792




11[/b]13[/b]14[/b]2[/b]15[/b]12[/b]7[/b]5[/b]3[/b]6[/b]8[/b]4[/b]9[/b]1[/b]10[/b]
LLRURDDLURDDLLURRDUDLLURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRUUDDULLDRRULLLDRRDLULDRULRRRUULDDRLRUDULDRULLDRULLDRDLUURRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRULDULDDRURULLLDDRRUULLDRRULDRRULLDRULLDRRULLDRUL

12.792, 165 moves = 12.899tps





Spoiler: 10.215




9[/b]1[/b]12[/b]11[/b]7[/b]14[/b]8[/b]10[/b]4[/b]6[/b]2[/b]5[/b]3[/b]15[/b]13[/b]
ULLLURDLURRDDLUURDDLRURDLLURUULDRDLULDDRUURRULDDRULLDLURDLURRDLLURRRULLLDRRULLDDRURULDRRULLDRULDRRULLDLURRDLULDRRULLDRUL

10.215, 120 moves = 11.747tps





Spoiler: 9.464




2[/b]14[/b]5[/b]11[/b]1[/b]3[/b]9[/b]7[/b]4[/b]10[/b]6[/b]15[/b]13[/b]12[/b]8[/b]
LDDURDDRRUULULDDRULLDRDLURRRULLLRDRULLDRDLURRRULDULRDLULDRURULLDRRULLDRDLUURRRDLLURRDLULDRRULLDLURRLLRRDLDLUUDDRULU

9.464, 115 moves = 12.151tps





Spoiler: 11.832




15[/b]6[/b]3[/b]2[/b]11[/b]5[/b]13[/b]12[/b]7[/b]14[/b]8[/b]10[/b]4[/b]9[/b]1[/b]
LDDRUULDDRUUDDDUUDULDDRULURRDDLURRDLLRUDLURRUULDDRLULRRDLULDRULLDDURDLURRUULDDRRLULDLUURRDDLRURDLLLURRRULLLDDRUUDRURDLULDRRULLDLURRDLULDRRULLDRLRUL

11.832, 147 moves = 12.424tps





Spoiler: 10.577




2[/b]11[/b]10[/b]7[/b]12[/b]1[/b]15[/b]9[/b]8[/b]3[/b]14[/b]13[/b]6[/b]5[/b]4[/b]
UDDDRRUURDDLURULLDLDRRULLDRULUURDDDLUUDDRULURDDLUUURDDLURDLURRDLUURDRDLLURULDDUURDLDRUULLDDRRUULLDDRRURLLURRDLUDLURRDLULDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULDLU

10.577, 141 moves = 13.331tps






2x2 - 4x4 slidysim relay in *10.759*, 137 moves, 12.734tps



Spoiler: Times



4x4: 6.599
3x3: 3.504
2x2: 0.656





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 4x4




4[/b]7[/b]6[/b]10[/b]5[/b]3[/b]1[/b]14[/b]12[/b]9[/b]15[/b]13[/b]11[/b]2[/b]8[/b]
LRURUDLULDDRULDDRUULDDRURDLLURRRDLLLURRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDLURRRDLLLURDLURRRDLLLURULDRDLUURRDLUL

6.599, 95 moves = 14.396tps





Spoiler: 3x3




7[/b]3[/b]5[/b]2[/b]8[/b]1[/b]6[/b]4[/b]
DRRUULDDRULRULLDRRULDULDRULRRLLDRRULDLU

3.504, 39 moves = 11.130tps





Spoiler: 2x2




3[/b]1[/b]2[/b]
DLU

0.656, 3 moves = 4.573tps






20 puzzle (7x3) in *19.174*, 263 moves, *13.716tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




1617181415463813105119920271112

DURRDLLRUDLURRDLLURRDLLRURRDLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRDLLURRRLLDRURRRDLLLLURDLURRURRDLLLLDRRRRUDLURRDLLLLLURRRRULLLLDDRRRULLLLDRURRULLDRRULLLRRLLRRLLDRULDRRULLDRDLUURRRDURDLLRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLRRDRULLDRRULLDRULLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLDRUL


----------



## soup (Dec 14, 2013)

15 puzzle (4x4) in *4.288*, 60 moves, 13.993tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




253612141513148109117

LLRRURDLDRULLLDRUULDRDLURLURDLURRDLLUURDLDRURRULLDRRULLLDRUL


----------



## soup (Dec 15, 2013)

80 puzzle (9x9) in *2:22.121*, 1933 moves, 13.601tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




6522123421518353145137314766474407526272310174730627819511141292854618335272554387965834362056166769395080543212255349666346327775714468482471596037970

UUUUDUUUULDDDUUDDDUUUDRUULDDDRUULDRRUUDRULDDRULULDRDDLUULDDDRURLUDRDLUUULDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDRULDDDDDDRUDUUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDRRUUDDLLURLUURRDDDLUURDRDLLURRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLUULUUULDDDRUULDDDRULUDLDDRRURRRRDLLLLLLURRUDRRRRRDLLLLLLURDUUULDDDRUULDLDRRURRUUUUURDLUDDDUULDDRUUULDRDLDUULDDRULDDRULDDRULLLDDRRRUUUURRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLLLRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRLUULDDRULDDDRUURRRULLLDRRUULLDDRUDDDLUULDDDRRULULDDDRUUULDDDRLUURRDLULDDRURRULLLDDRURRRLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLLURDLLUURDDLULLURDLRRRLLLURRDLDRULUUULDDDUURLDRURRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLRUURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLUUURRRLUULDRDLULDDDRUULDDRULULDDDRRURRRRRULLRRDLLULDRRULRRLLRULLDDRUUUULDRDLLDRUULDDRUULDDDRULLDLURRRRRRDLRLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDDRURDLULULDDRUUULRRRRRRUUULDRDLLRULLDDRRULLDRRULDDDUUULLDRRDLULDDRUULLDLDDRRRULRRRULRLLRRUULDDDUUDDRUUULDDDRUULLLDDDUURDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLULDDRUUUURRURLLDRDLULDRRDLULUDLDRDUURDLULDRULLDDUDRUUDDLDRUURDLDRURRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRUULLLLLLDDDRRRURRRULLDDRUULLRRDDLURULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRRULLDLDRRULLLLDRDRRULLRRDULLRRDLULLDRULRRRULLLDRRULLDDURDLUUDURRUUULDDRUUDDDUULDDRUULDDDRURDLULLUURDLUURDDDLUURDDLURDDLURDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDDLLLRRRURLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUULDDUDRULDLLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURULLDRULLDRRRULLDRDLUUDDUURDDLURRULLDRULLDDRRUDLULRRRLRRLRRRUURDDLURDLLURDLURRRDLLURUULDDRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRUURDLRULDRDLULLLLRURDLURRDLURRDLDRULRLLLLDRURRUULLDDDRUUDLLLRRRRRRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRRLDLUURDDLURLURRRRRRDLULDLURRRDLLLLURRDLLURRDLLURRDLURRRRDLLLURLURLLDRRULLLDRRDLURDLLLURRLLDRURDLURRURDLULDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRURDLURRRRRULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRLDLURRULLDDRLURDLUURRRRRRLLLRRDLLURDRRLLLRRULLDLRULDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLDLLLUDLURDRULDRRRULLRRDLLUDRULDRRRLULDRUDLURDRULLDRRULLLLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULDRRULLLLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLDULDRRLLURDRULLDRRULLRDULDRLURDLU


----------



## soup (Dec 15, 2013)

120 puzzle (11x11) in *5:17.873*, 4483 moves, *14.103tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




182125671196033101192841113258917578423831559682615771039213648612010623980888170103514516111322543710445658796124085594648441711118975320116107100364711057796567684822383506362905224194341102667951051144387227117731698693099109931153410889491127457129

DDDRRRRRRRRRDUUUUUULLDDRRUDDULDDDRUUULDLDDRRUUUULDLDDRRUULDLDDRDUUUDLDRDUUUDLDRDUUUDRULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULLUUUULDDDRUULDLDDRRUULDDDRUULDDRUUDRDLUDUUUURUUUULDRDDLUULDLDRRLLRDUUDRRULDDUURDLUULDDDDRUUUDDDDUUULDDDRUULLDDDRRULLDRDRUUULDDRULDDRULLLLLLLRDLLURRDLURRDLLLURRDLUURRDDLLRRUUDDLURRRLLLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRDLRULDRUDURDLLUUUUULLUUUULURLLLDDRULDRUUDDUUDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUURDDLUURDDDLLURURDDDULDUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUULLDDRDRURLUURDDLURRDLURRDLLUDDRRULDLLLURRRDLUUUUULLLUUURDDUULDDDUUULDDDRRURULLDDRUUUDUULDDDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDDUUDDRUUULDDDRLDDRUUUURDDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLLLDRRRRRUULRDUUUUUURRRRRUULDRDDLUULDDDRUULDDRULLDDRRUULLLDRDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRUULLDLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRUULLLLDDRDRURDDLUULUDDDRULDDRLUURDLDRUULLLDDRDRRUULLLDDUDRURRULLLDRRULLDRDLUUUUUURRRRRLLUDLULDDDRUULDDRULLDDRDUUDRULDDRUURDRDLDLURDLRURDLUUDDDUUDRLLURRDLUUULDDDRUUULDDDRUURDRDLLLURRRDLURLDRURDRLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRULLLLULDDDRUULDDRULLLLUURDLDRURRLLRRDRLLLLURRRRDLLDRURRRRULLDRULLDRRULLLLDRULDRRRRULLLLLLDRDRRUULLLULRLURDLDRURDLDRULLDDRUDRUUUUUUURRRRRRLULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLLDRDDRUULDDRULLDDRRUULLDLDRRRLLDDRRUULLDDRRULDDRUULLLLLDRLDRRRRLLLLDRRRRRRULRDUDLULLLLLLDUUDDRUUUUUURRRUULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLURDDLUURDDDLUUDDDUURDDLUUUURRRRRRRRRUULDDRULLDRRULDDDRUULLUDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRURDLURRDLLUULLLLLUUULLLURDLDDRULUDDDUUUDRULDDRDUUUDDDULUDRULDDRULDDDRURLLRURRDLLRRRDLLLURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRDLURRDLURRRRRRRULLDRRULLLLLRDRRULLLDRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLRRULLLULRURRRUUDDUUDLDRDUUULDRDLLRRULLDRRULDRDLULLDRRRDLULRDLULRRLLDRUUUUDLLLLLLDDRUURDLDRURDLURRLLURRRDDLLURRRDLLULURULLLLDUUURDLDRULDDRURDLRURDLLURRRRDLLLUURRDDLLDRRURDLLURRRRRDDDDDLLLLLRRUUUURRRRRDLDDDLLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLUULRLDRULLDDRUULUURLLDDLDDRUULDDRUDRULDRURRUURRRDULLDDRRUULDRULDDRULULDRDLULDRULLDRUULLLDDRRUUUUDDDLDLUDRRLURRLDLLURDRUUUUULDRDDLLRUULDDRUULDDDDDRUUULLLDDDRRRUULLLDDRRRUULRUURRRRRRLUUDUUULDDDDRUUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLLLURRRDLURRRDLLLDRRDULDRUURDDLURRDLLUUULULLLRRRRLLLLRDRRULDDRULDDDUUDRULDDRURDLUULDDLURRDLLLLLLUUULDDRULDDRURDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLLUURDLDDRUURDLULDRDLUDRULURDDLUUUUURRRRRRRRRLDRRDLULDDRLURDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRLRDLLLLURRRRRDRLLLLUURDDRLURDDUURDLLLLLURDURULLDRDLUUUUUULLRULDRDLURDDLURDDLURDDLUUUDUDRRRRRRRRULDRDUDLULRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRLLLDRUDURRLDLLURDDLUURDDLDUURDDLURULRRDLLRLRDLURRULLDDRUURRRRRRUUULDRRDLLURRDLLUDDDUUUDRDLUUULDRULDDDDRUUURRRRLLRRLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRDDLLLUURRRRDLDLLLUURRRRDDLLLLUUDUULLURULDDRUULRULDDRULDDRULLDRULDDRDRUULDDRULULDDRDRURRRRRDLLLLLUDLURDLURLLLLLDRURRDLLULUURLUUURDLDRLDRUUDDDUULDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRUULUDDDDRUUUDRRRRUULLLDDRRUULDDULLDRRRULLLDRRRDDLLLLRUUUDRRRRRRLLDRULLDRULLLDRRUULDLDRRULULLDDRRRDLLLUUULDDDRUURRLLLRRLUULUDDDUDDRUULDDRURRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRDRLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLRURRDLUUULLRRULDDRULDDDRURULLURDRULULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULLLLLRLDLLURRLLURRRDLDLURRLLDRURDLLURRRDLLLRLRULDRURRRDLLLLLURRDLLURRDLLURRDLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUURDRRRRLRRLLRULLDRULLLDLDRRRURRRDLLLLLURRRRUULLDRDRRULULLLLDLDDRRRRURLDRULRURLLLLLLLUURRDDLULRDLURDLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRUULLDURRDRLLLLDRRRULRULRLRDLLDRLLDRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRULLLLLDRURRRURULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRLLRDLURURDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLRRRDLLUURDRDLLLURRDLUDUUULLDRDRULDDRUUUULDDRUULDDDRURRDDLLURRDRLLLUDRRURDLLLUULLLLRLLLDDLURDLURRDLLURRRDLRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLLUURRDDURRLURDDLURURRRRULDDURDUULLDRDLULDRRULULDLDRLLLRRRUDDUULLLDRRUULLLDDDRRRUDLURRDLLLLLURULLLURDRLLDRULRRDLURRRDLLURRDLDRULUURLURDRLLDRURDLLRDRURDLURDULLLLLDDRRRRRURULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLUUDDUURDRLLRRDLLUURRDUDULLDDRRULDLUURRDLURRDLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLULRURRDRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLULLRUDRDLUURRLLDRRULLDRLUDRDLURRRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRUDRULDLLUDLURDLUUULDDRULRRRDDLLUDURRRRDLLLRRRULDLLUDULRULDRDLURRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULDDUULDDRUURRRRRDLURDLLURRDLLRRRLLULRRRDLULRRURDDUDLULLLLLRDLURRDLURRDLUURDRDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRULLLLDDRRULRRLLRDLURDLURRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLDDRULLDLLURRDLURULLLDRRULLLDDRRUDLURDLULDRURRULDLLRDRUDLURRULLDRRULLLDRDLURRRRRRRURRDLURRDLULLLRDLLURRDRUDLLULDRRRULLRRRRLLLLDRRULLRRDRULLDRRULLLRLLLLLDUDLLURRDLURRDLRURDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLRRLLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLLLLLLLURRDRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRLRULDLLLLRRLURDULDRLURDRULLDRULRRRLLLRDRRULLLDRRULDRRULLLDLULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDDUULRRLDRRULLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRULLDLULDRRRULLLRDRRLUDRULDLLURRDLULDRRULL



143 puzzle (12x12) in *7:20.080*, 6098 moves, 13.857tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




444611711961831329337964089124361051081431268128112123309764751253911014175825102541306769861034528136101429975612316851397024665277108627210612927116386078495926878813721115511351227312715109923150332953715576794135481182906518391009113412611114213861341198473432819411451414320639584121801407457113133221311041071208219

DDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRLULDRULUULURULDDRULLDRLDRRUULDDRLLDRUDRULLDDRDRUULDDDDRUULUDDDRUUULDDRURDDLURRDLLUUUUULLLLRLDLURUUUURDLULLDDDRRUULDDDDRUUUULRURRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRULDRRULLDRDLURULDRDDDDDLUUUUULDDDRUULDDDRUDLDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUULLDDDRRUUUUDDDDLUUURULDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUURDDDDDLUUURRDDDLLUURRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRULLDRRULLDDRULLLLLUURLURDLDRURDLDDRUURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLDRRRRULUDRDLUUULLUUUUUUUDRRUDULDDRULLDDRDUULLDRRRUULLDDRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLDRLURLLRRDRDDLUUUULDDDDDRULRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUULLDDRRLUDDRUURRRRDRULULDDRUULDLDRRULLLDRUULLDDRUULLLDLDRDDRRUULULLDRRRULLLDDDRRRUULLLDDRRRUUUDULRUULURRRRRDUUUUUUDDDUULDDRULUDDDRULLDDRRULLDDRRULLDDDRRUULLDDRRULLDRRLDRULDDRULLLLLLUUUURDDLLURUDRDDUUDLLURDLDDDRUULDDRUUURDDLULRRDRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLRURDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLURUUURUULLDDRDDLUUUULDDDDRUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUURDDLLURRRDLLLURRDLLURRDLUUUUUULURUURDLUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUULLDDRRUDLDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULUDDDDDDRUUULLDDRRUUUDDLDDUURDULDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLUUUUURRRULLDRRULLLLLDRDUULDRRRULLLDRRRULULLDRLDRDLUULDLDDDRDUUUUDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDRUDLDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUURDDDLUUUUURLLULLUUUURDLDDRUURRDLLDRULDDDRULDRUULLDRDRULDDRULDDDRUURDLLRRRDLLURDLDRURDRLLURRDLURRLLLLDDRRUDRUUURUULLDDRRULDDRUURRRDDRULLDRRULLDRULLDURRDLULDRRULULLDDRULLLRRRDULLLRRRDLULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLLDRRRRULLLDDRRUULLLDDRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLUUUUUURDDDLUUURDDDLUURDDLDDRUUULDDDRUUUDDDURUDDULURDRLLRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURURRDDLLLRURRRLLDRURDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLULURDUUUULDRDLURULDRDDLUULDDDRUULURRRRRRUDLRLUUDDURDDLUULDRDLULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLURRDLLURRDLLLRRRRRLLLURRDLUUURRDLLRRRRRRLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRRLULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRUULLLDLDRRRUULDLLUDLRRLDLURRLLURDLURRRDLLUURRRDDDDDDDLDLUUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDLLLLLRUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDULLLLLUUUURRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLUURDDULUDRULDRUDDULDRUUUUDRRRRRRDDDURDLLLLLLLUULDULDRRULLDRLLRDRULLURLDDRUUDLURDLDRUUUUUUURDLULDDDUURLDULDDRURULDDRUULDDDRUULDRDLURDLDRUULDRULDLDDRRULLDDRULURRUULDLDRRLDDRUULULDDDDRUDDULURLDRRLLURRULUUUURDRDLRDLLURRDLDLURDLURRRLLRRDLLRRLURRLLLRRRDLLLURRUUULRRRRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRRDLDLULLDDDRURUULDLDRDRUDLLDRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRUUUURRDDDDRLLLUUURRDDDLLLRUULLLLUURDLLRDLURRLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLUURDLUURRRRUULLDRRDLULDRRDLLULLDRRRRDDDDLLLUUUUULDRURRRRRDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUDRRRRRDDDDLLLLLUUURRRRRRUDDDDLLLLLLUURRRRRRLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLDRULLLLDDRRUUDDLLURRRUULLLDRRRLLLDDRUULRDDLURRULLDRDLUURDDLUUURRRRDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLDLDRRUULUUUURDDDLLRULDDRULDLDRRULLDDRRURRRRRRRRUULDRDLULDRDLRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLULDLRRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRLLRULLDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRDLDLRRULRDLULLLUURDDDUUULDRRRDDLUDRULDLLUURRDLLURLRLDRDLUURRDDLLUUUURLRRRRLLLURDDLURDDLURRDLLDRRULLURRDLRUURRRRUULDRRDLULLDRRDLDUULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRDDLLRLUURRRRRRLLRRULDDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRDRULULLDULDRDLLURRRRLLLRRDLLLURRRRRLUURRULDUUULDRDLULDRDLDUULDRLULDRRDLULDRULLDRUURUUULDRDLULDRRRRLLLLRDLURRRRDDDDDLLLLUUUURRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRDLLURRULLLLRRRULLLDRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRURRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRUDRULUULDDRURRLDDDRRRRDDLLLLLLRUUUUURDUDRRRRRRUULULDRRLLLRRDLULDRDLULDRRULLLDRRULLRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLRUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUUULUDRULDLDDDRRUUULLDDDDRRLLLRURRUULLLDDRRRURLUDLLURLDRUUULDDRUUULRRRDLRRLLURRRUULDRDLDLUUDRRLLRULLRDDDURLURDLULDRDLULDRRULDDDLUURRDDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLULRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRLRRULULDDDUULDDRUULLDRRULLRRRRRRDDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUUUULDUDRULDDRULLURRDLLDRRUDLDRUUURULDRDLURRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULDRLULDRRLDDDDLUUURRDDDULDUUDRLLURDULDRDLLRRRLLUURRDDLLUUUULDRLLRRURLLULDDRULULDDRRRLDLDLUURDDDLUUURRRDLDDLLUURRRRRRRRRDRULLLDRRRULULLDRRULLDLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULULDDRULLLDRRULLDRRRRLLRRULLDRURDLULDRULLLDRRRULLLRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUDLURRDLLUUDRUUURDDDLUURDDLURDLRRLLURRDLLURRRLRDLUULDDRULDUDLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURULRRRRRRRRUUULDRDLULDRDLLRULDDRULLDRRRDLULRDLUUULUULDDRULDDRULLDDRRULDRULULLDDDRUDRULRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLUUUDRULLDRRDLULUDDDRULLDUUUUULDLRDDURULLDDRRULLDDRRULRRDDLUDURDLULLLUUULDRDLUUURDLDRDLUURLDDRUDDLURUULDDRLURUDDULURRDRDLDLUULDRULURRRULLLRRLLDRRULLRRLLDRRRRRRRRRRRDDLUULDDRULLDRDRUULUDLLRDRRDLURRULLLLDRRRULLLRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULULLLDRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULUULLDDDRDLDURDLUUUUURRLDDDDDLUUUUURRDDDDDLLUUURURRRDDDLDLLLUURRRRDDLLLULDURDLUURRRRLLLRRRRLULDDRURDLURRDLLRRRLLURUDDURDLURRLUURDDLURDDLUULLDDRULDLLURRDLURRRRLRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURLLLLUDLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLRRRLLLURRDLLRURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUDDRRUULLUULDDRULDDRULLDRRDULDRUURRDLULLDRRULLDRUULLDLDDRRUURRRRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDDRRUDDLUURDDLUURDDUDDLUUDDRULURRDLLURURRDLULDRULLDURRDULLDRULDDUURDLUDDRLRURULLDRUULDDDUULDDRUUDURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRURDDLURRDLLUDRRULLRRRDLLLURRLLRRDLULLLLLLLLLURDLURRDLUURRDRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDRLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDRDLLULRUDDRLURRDLLLRURRDLLLLLLURRDLURRDRLLURRDLLURRRDLLLUUUDRRRULDDRULLLDRRRRLLLDRRRULLRRDLULLULDRURLLLDRDULDUDRULLLLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLLDRRRRUUULLDDRRULLLLDLRDRRRRURRRRURLDRULLRRULDDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRLLLLLDRRRRRULRRRLLLLRLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLLULRRRRRRULLDRULRRDLULDRRLLLRRULLDRDLULULLDDRRUULDDRULLLURRLRRDLLLURRRDLLLRDRRLUDRULDRURRRRDLLLLLRUDLURRDLLURRLDRURRRRDLLLLLLURDURDLLURRLLRRDLLURRDLURRRRRDLLLLURULLLDRRULLRRDRULLLDDRURLDURRULDDLURULLDRRULLDDRURLLLLLLRDLLURRDLURRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRULLLRLLDRRULLDDRURRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRURLLLDRRULLLDRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRULDRRULLDRDLURULDRDLURLURRRRRDLURRDULDRRULLLDRULDRRRRLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRLULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLDLLLRURRDLLLLLLURDRULDRRULDRRURRDLULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRLURDLULLDLRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRLLDRRULLLLLLLLDRRULRRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLLLRRLDRULLDRRULDRRRURDLULLDRUDRULDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDLUDLLRRRLUDLURRDLRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLULLLDRULDRRRLLLLRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRDUUDRULLDRULLDRULDRRULDLLURRDULDRULLDRRULDLRULDLURRDLUDULDRUDRULLDURDLU



99 puzzle (10x10) in *3:39.597*, 2968 moves, 13.516tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




933618490661633262383856075482263558814495466124438225341241633942346594188017294997737669884020217738681074995319985928157896317054475571911384562143072878627516727569232115279505895764937

DDDDDURRRUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULLDRRLDRUULDDRDLUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUURRDDLLURDULDRDLUURRDDLLUURRRRDDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLUUUURULUUUURRDLULLDDRRULUDLDDRRUULDDDRULDDDRUULURURDLUURLDRULDRDLUDRDLUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDRUDLDRUUDDDUUULDDDRUULLURRLRDLDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUUULDLDDDRRUULLLDDRRRUUUUUUULLDRRULLLRRLLDRRRLLLRULLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULUULDDUDDURULDDDRULUDDDRUUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRULDDRUULDRUUULDDDRULDDDRUULDDRUUUUUUUUULDDRULDRUULDDDUUDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDDURDULDRUULDDRURDLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLULURRRDDRLURRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURDUDLUUUUURRDDURDRDDDRUDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLUUURUULRLUURDLDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDDRUUUULLDDDRRDULDRUUULDLDDRRUDLDRUUULLDDDRRUULLLDDRRRRUDLULRLURRLURRDLULDRDLULDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRUUUULDLLUURDLDRURDLDRULUUUDDLUURDDLURLDRRLLURDLRURDLLDRRULLDDRDRUUULDDDRUUDDLDRUUULLDDDRRUULLDRRULLDDRUUURRRRRRRRULLDRRLLDRDRUULDLRDRULLLLLLLLLURDLDRRURDLLURDLURRDLURRDLLURDLULDRURRDRLLLLLRRRRURDLLLLURDLLURDLURRDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLUURLRRRURRLLUULLLULDDRUULDDRURDLLUDDRURDLDRULDDRULDRLDRUUURRRRRULDRULULLDDRRRUULRLLDRRUULDDDRUULDDRUUDLDRULULLLLDDRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRDLLDLULURRDDLLUURLRULLDLDDDRRUUULLDDDRRUULLLDDRRRULURUURRULULDDRULDDRULDDRUULLUUULDDURULRDLDRUURDLLDRDUULDRRULDDRRULLRUDDRULDDRULDLURLDDDRRUULLUULDRURDLURRDLLURRRRDDDDDULULURRLDULDRDLUUURRDDDLLUURRDRDLLLURRRRDRLLLLLURRRRDRLLLLLRRRLRRURDLLLLULDLLULDRURRDLLRRRLLURRLLLLRRDLURRDLURRDLURRRRRUULDDRULLLDRRULRRDLULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDDRRUULLLRRDDRLURLURDDLUDLURRRULLLLDRRULLDDUULDDRURDLULUURRRDLULDRDLULDDRUULLDLDRRRULULLDDRURUUURDLULDDDUURDLULDRDLRLURDDLUURRRRRRRDRLLLLRRRRULLLLLLLRULDDRURRLDLURRDRLLURRRDLLURDDULURDULDRURDLLURDLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURLRULLDDUDRULUULDDDUUDLDRRUULLDDRRULRLLLDLLRRRLLURRDLLURRRDLLLUUURDRUUULDDRULDRULDDDRUULUDURDLDRULDDRULDDRUUURRRRULDDDRUURULULDDRUUDDDUURDLDRULLDRRRULLLRRLLLLRDRRRULLLLDRRRRULULLLDDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLDDRRULLDRDLUURDDLUDRDLUURDDLUUURRRRRRRRRULRULLRDULDRRDLLURDDLUUDDDUUURDDDLUURDDLDLURDULDRUUDURRDLLULLULDDRRUURLDDLUUUDRDDLUURDDLRURDLLLURRRULDRULLDRRULLLDDRULLLLLRURDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLDRRULLRULLLDDRRURRULLLDRRRULLLDRUULDDDUULDDRUULLURLRDLDRURDLRRLLURRDLLLRRRLLDRRULRRRRLLLUUULDDRULDDRURRDLLLLLDRRRRURRRUULDDDRUURLDDLUURLRRDLUDLURDLULURDLDRULLUULDDRULDDRULLLRDLURRDLURDLLURRDLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURLDRUUURRRRRDLLLLURRRDLLLURRDLLLRULLDRRRRULLLLDDRURULLDDDRUULLDDRRURUDRULDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLDRDLURUULDRDLUDRDLUUDDRULURDDLURRRRRURRDLURRDLURRDLLURDLLLUULDRUDLDRUULRRDDLURRDLLLUURDDLRULDRULLLURDLURRDLDRURRURRLLRDLULLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDDRUUDRULLDDRULRDLULDRRURRRRRULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRRUULLRRRRRRRRDLURRDLLLURRDLURRLLLRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRLLRDLURRDLLURRRRLLRRDRLLLURRDLURRDLURDRRULLLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLLLLDULDRRULLDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRDLULLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULDRRULLDRRULLRRDRULLDRRULDLULDRULLDDUUDULDRRULRRLLDRRULDRULLLDRRRULLLDURRRDLULLDUDRULDRRULDLU



168 puzzle (13x13) in *8:35.673*, 7166 moves, *13.896tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




733754275842661477712562671009792134165901226112971301601171531077841541102499159745331331231441221034522770837510986205150469512732557928157151768511312893315768604851116198216187161431151621661384713010158721188569498964149411248481255096491351521083639385910212116413215610429441535331631201361451410614118168521052114614810134889167112131421551371191116126691391791140431182365114638013114026

UURUUUUDRUUUDDULDRUULDDRULDRLLDDRUUDRULDDRULDDRULULDDRRLDDDRUUULDDDRUULDLDRRLUDDDRUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUUUUUDRDDLURDDLURDDLURDLURRDLURRLRDLURRRDLLRRLLLRRRLLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLUULDDRURDLLULLLLLLLDUUUURDLDRURRDLLDRRURDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRURRDLLLURRDLDRUUUUDDDLLLLLLLDRRURDRLLURRDLLURRRDLLRUUUUUUULDLDDRRULDRUURDLDDRUUUUUULLLLLULUULDRULRRRLDLDRRRULLDDRRRUULLDDRRRUULLLLDRRRRRLLLRRRULLLDDRRRUULDLDRRUULLDDRRULDDRUULDRULDDDRUULLDDRDRUULDDDRUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUDLLURRLLDRRULDURLDLUURRRDLDLUUDDDDDRUUUURRRRULLLDRRULLRRLLLLRDRRULLLRRLULLDLDRRRRULLLLDDDDDRRRUUUULLLLDLDDDLRRRRRRUUULLLLDDDLUDRRRRRRLUULLLLLDDRRRRRUUUUURRRRUULDRDLDUULDRDLULDRDLULLLDRRRRLLLRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLDRRULLLDRULLDDURLLRULDRRULLLDRRULULDDRLLUDRULDRRUULLDDRRLUUURUURRRRRRRRURULLRULDDDUURDLULLDRRDLULLDRDRULLDRRDLULDRDLULDRULLDRRLLLLDRRURULLLDRRULLLDRLRRURLLLDRRUULLLDRRLDULDRRDDDLLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUURRDLLRRDLLUUUUUUUUUUURDDDLUURDDLDUUDDDUUURRDLDUUDLDDRUULDDRRULRURRRUURDLULDRDLULDRULLDRRULLRRRRRRLLLDDDDLRRRLLLLLUUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUURDDLURRRRRRRRRRLDULLLRRRLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLLLLRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRUULDDULLDRRULLDDUULRDRULLDRRDDDDLUUDLUUUULDDDDRUUDDLDRUUUUULDRULRRRRRRRRRRUUUDLDRUULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLLULDRRULLDRRRULLLDRULLDRRULLDRULLDURRDLULLDRRULLDRUULDDULDRRDDDDDLLUUUUURULRDLURRDDDDDDLLUUUUURRRRRDDDDDRLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUDLLURDULRRDLUURRRRUUDRULDRDLDULRRLLRULDRDLULDRULLDRRRRDDDDDLLLLLRUUUUURRRRRDDLDDRDLLLLLUUUUURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRULDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRUULLLRRRRRRRUUUUULDRDLULDRLDURLLDRRULDDDUURDLULDRDDLUULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRRRRRLRRLDDDDDLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDLDRLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLRUUURRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRUUUUUUULLULDRULDDRULDDUUDDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDDUUDDRUULDDDRUURDLURRRRRLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLRLUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUULDLDRUDRULLDRRULLDRUDDLUURDDLUURLUDUDRRRRUUDRRRRRLDDRURLURDDLURRDLURRDDLLUDRRULLUUUUUUURLDRULDRULLDRRLDLUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUUUULDDRULDDDRULDDRUUDDURDLURRDLUUULDURDLULDDRULRDLDRUULDDRURDLLLLLLURRRLLLLLLLRRRRLLUDLURRRLDRULDLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRURDRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLRURRRRDLLLLDRRRRRULDRLURDLUULLDRULLLLDRDRRURULULLUUUUULDRULDDRULDDRUULLULDLRURDLLDRRURDLURRDLLULLUUDLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLDRRULLDURRULLDDDDDDRRUUUUULDLDDDDDRRUUUUULDDDDDUUUDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULURDLLDDDDRDRUUUULULDLRRRULLLDDDDDRRRUUUULLLDDDDRRRUUULLLLDDDRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRULLLLLULULDRUDLUUDRUUUURDLULDDRULDRLDDURULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUULRUUURUDUDLRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLULLURUULLDDRDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRULLDRDUUUUDDDRUUULDDDRULDDDRUUDURDLURRDLLRRRDDLULRDLUURDDDLUUUURURRLULLDDDDDUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRRDLLULRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUURUUUURRRRURUULDDURRLDLUURDLULLDDRUDDRUULDDRULDRULLDRRUULLLLDDRRULLDRRLDLUULDDDRUULDDDUULDRDRUULRRRURLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULRDDDDDULLUUUUDRRRRDDDDDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUURRRRDDLLLLULLUUUURLLDLURDLUURRDLLRRDLUURRDDDURDRRRULLLDRUULDRRLLDRRUULDLLDRRULLDDDDLUUUUURRLDDRUULLDDRRDDDLLUUUUURRRDDDDDLLLUUUURRRDDDDLLLUUUUDDDUULDLDRRULULDLDRRRULLLDDRURDLUULRUULRRRRRRRUURRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRUUUUDDULDURLLRRULDLRRDLUDDUUDRDLURDLUURDDDLUURDDLUULLDLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRDLLULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRDLDLLLUURRRDLDLLUURUDDDDDUUUUDDLDDDUUUUUDDRDLDUUUURDDDDDULUUURDDDLUUDDRDLUUURDDDDULUURRLDRULLDRRRDLLLUURRDRDLLLUURUURLLRRRRRRDRRRLDLDLLUURRRRDLLLDRULDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURDULURRRDLLLRRDLURDLUURRDLLURRRDLLLDRRRUUULLRUULDRDLLDRUULDDRULDDRUULLLLLURRLLRRRLLDRRRULLLLDDRRRUULDDURULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRULDDRULLUURDRLLDRRURLLDRULLLLLLLLURRRDLLURRRLLDURDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLULURRRDDURDLLLLDDDDRRRRUUUULLLLRDDDDRRRRLUUUULLLDDDDRRRUUULLLLDDDRRRRULLLLLDDURRRRRUUULLLLLLDLDDRRRRRRRUULLULLLRUUULUULDLDRRULDDRULUDDRRRRUUURRDLULLLDRRURDLULDDURDLULDDRUDLUDRULDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRDLLLURRDDLDLUUURDDDLUUURDDDDDLUUURDDDLUUUUUDDDUURDDLURRRDDDLLUUUDDDLUURRRDLLLRRRDLLLURRRURDLLRRRRRLLLURDLLRRULLRRDDLURUDLDRULRULDLURRRDLLLURURDDURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLDULRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLUULDDRURRRDLLLUUDLRDDLUUDDRUUUULDUULLLURUDDDDRDRRDLUUULDLLRRLLUUURUDRDLDLRUUUDULDRULLDDDDUUUDDRULDDDRUUUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDUDRULLDLLLURRDLLURRRDLLUURRULULDDRULDDRULDDRULLDRURRRRRDRLDLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLUULDDRURRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRULULDLRRULLLDRRULDDRULLLDRRULLLLLDDRRRRRUDLUULRUUURRRDLRDLRRULRDLRDLUURDLLULDRRULDRRULLLDRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRUULLLLDDRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRUULLLDLLDRRUULLDDRDLDUUUDDDUUUUDDDDUUURDDDLUURDDDUUDDLUURDDLUUURRRRRURLLLLLDRRULDDRRULLDRURDLDUURDDLULDLURRRRLLLRRDLURRRLLRRDLURRDLLLURRDLUUUUUULDDDUUDDRRULLRULDDDRURLULDDRURRULDDRUULLDRRLDRDLLURRDDLLUURDDLULLLLLURLDDUURLDRULDRUURDDLRDLUURDDLURRRLLLRRDLLURRRDLLUURUUULDDRULDDRULDDRDRULDURDLUURRRRRDDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRULLDDRURRRRULLRRLLRRRLLLDRRULLLLDRRUULDDRRULLDRUULDDRULLDURRDLULDRULLLDDRRULLLLLURRDLLURRRDLURRRDLLLLDRRRUUURRRRRRRUUULDRDLLULDRDUUDDRUULLDDRRULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRURDDLUUUDRDDDLUURDDLUULDDRUURLURRRRRRRUULDDRRLLDRUURDLDRRRLLURDLLRDRUDLLRRRULLLDRRRRULRDLURDLLURRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRLRULLLRLLRDLUURRRRRULDRDLULLDRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRDLLULDLLURRDLURRRRDLLLLUUUDURULDDDLRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLDRRRLLLLRRULLLDRRRRULUDDULDRUULLLDDRRURULLLDDRRLLLURLLDRRRULRDLLURLDRRULLLDRRURULLLLLLUURDLDRRUUDDLURDLDURRDLLRULDURDLURDLURRDLURRDLURLDDDRUUURLDRULLLDDDRLRRUURULLLDDDRRLLULDRRRUULLLDDRRRRLLLLULDRRRUDRUURRRRRRRRUDLUULDDDRUURDLDRULLLLRLLLLLURDLRDLURDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURURDDLURRDLLURRDLRURDLLUULDDRUUDLLLLDLURRDLLURDLURURRDDLLURRRDLLLUDLURDLLLRURULDRULLDDRUURRUULDRDLULDDRULLLDRRRLLLDRRRUURRRRRLUURRRRDLULDRURLLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRLDLURLLDDRUUULDDDRULLLLDLLDRRRRRURUULDLLDRRULLDLRRULLLDDRRRLLLULDRRRUUDRRRRRRRRULUULDDRUULDDDRULLUURRDLLDRURDLURRDDLURRDLLUULDDDURULLLURDLDRURDLLURRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRUDRULLLDLDRRRULLLLDRULLDLURRDLURULDRULLDDDURULURRRLLRRDLLULRRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLRRRRLLLURRDLLRULRRLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRURDULDRULLLLLLLUURDLDRULLDDRRUUULDLDRRULDRULLDRULLLDRDLURRULULDDDURDLUURRRRRDLLLURRRDLURRDLURRDDLLRRULURRDLLUDRURRRDLLLURRLLDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLULRDURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLUUDRRRRRULLDRRULLLRRLLLRRRRLDULLDUDRRULLLDRRRULLLDDRULLLLLLRLLLDRURDLURRDLURULDDUURRDDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRULDLRRULLDLRRULDDUULLDRRLDRUUDLLLLURDLDRURDURLDLURRRRLRRRRRLLLLLRRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRRRULLDRUDRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRLLDRURLRDLURRRRLULLLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRDLURRULLDRDLUURRRDLLURRDLRRLURRLLLRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRLLRRRLDLLURRRLLRRRDLDLLRRULLURDRULLLRRRRLLDRRULLLLDRRUDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRLRRRLLLRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRRRULLLLRDRRURLLDLLLLLURDRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULRRRLLDRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLRRRULLDULDRRULDRRULDULLRLRRDRULLLLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRLRULDRRRULLLLLLLLRDRLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDLRRRULLLDRUDRULDRRRRULLLDRRULLRLLLLLDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLRURDLLURRDLLULLLDRRULDRRRLLRULDRRULLLLRLRDLULDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRLRULDRULLDRULLDRUL


----------



## soup (Dec 16, 2013)

24 puzzle (5x5) in 17.592, 272 moves, *15.462tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




413162121791819522382317201224116141510

DDDRDLURRRDLLLURDLUURRDDULURRDDLLURRRDLLLURRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRDLURRULLDRDLURRULDLURRRRDLLLURRRUULDDRULLLDLDRRRRULLLLDRUUULDRLRDDUUDLURDDLURUULDDRURDLURRDURDLLUURRDDLLURRULLLLDDRRURRULDRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDDRUURDLULDRRRULLRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRULLRDLLURRDLULDRRULDLLURRDLULDRUL



24puzzle avg100 pb: 20.902, 25.054, 20.742, 21.412, 20.801, 21.838, 22.862, 17.247, 23.111, 19.623, 16.939, 22.646, 20.239, 22.245, 26.181, 22.022, 22.974, 22.334, 20.164, 20.926, 19.902, 20.678, 20.076, 21.230, 18.534, 17.592, 20.918, 17.598, 22.382, 20.240, 21.745, 22.958, 24.368, 20.582, (30.957), 23.398, 25.094, 24.630, 27.764, 21.190, 21.742, 19.213, 19.250, 17.189, 22.047, 22.022, 21.846, 20.532, (16.295), 26.774, 20.870, 20.246, 23.750, 26.318, 18.830, 23.190, 27.231, 17.310, 20.398, 19.447, 19.454, 24.182, 17.763, 19.110, 19.211, 21.318, 19.774, 21.598, 27.587, 26.630, 19.437, 21.915, 26.814, 25.487, 23.559, 25.166, 23.547, 22.190, 22.036, 22.318, 21.494, 21.942, 23.582, 27.449, 18.796, 21.222, 21.767, 22.118, 23.022, 23.918, 29.526, 20.446, 19.566, 17.199, 24.310, 20.702, 29.694, 20.118, 25.534, 17.342 = *21.920*

24puzzle avg50 pb: 20.164, 20.926, 19.902, 20.678, 20.076, 21.230, 18.534, 17.592, 20.918, 17.598, 22.382, 20.240, 21.745, 22.958, 24.368, 20.582, (30.957), 23.398, 25.094, 24.630, 27.764, 21.190, 21.742, 19.213, 19.250, 17.189, 22.047, 22.022, 21.846, 20.532, (16.295), 26.774, 20.870, 20.246, 23.750, 26.318, 18.830, 23.190, 27.231, 17.310, 20.398, 19.447, 19.454, 24.182, 17.763, 19.110, 19.211, 21.318, 19.774, 21.598 = *21.304*

24puzzle avg12 pb: 20.164, 20.926, 19.902, 20.678, 20.076, 21.230, 18.534, (17.592), 20.918, 17.598, (22.382), 20.240 = *20.027*

24puzzle avg5 pb: (21.230), 18.534, (17.592), 20.918, 17.598 = *19.017*


----------



## soup (Dec 16, 2013)

99 puzzle (20x5) in *4:49.273*, 4426 moves, *15.300tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




963136278742349731758453465264477710322825769329976948557136948311169143675488804413271768791840923785148261524129998873841514621399561505335606366205786198990647224259569815847058523330227

LRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDRLLLURRRDLLURRUUURDDLUURDDDUUDDLURDDLUURRDDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLUDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLURRDDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLURRDLLLURRRLLRRRRLLLDLURRRRRLDLLUDLURRRRDLLLLURUUULDDDRUUURDLDRUULDLDRDRULLLDDRRRRLULLLLLLLLLLUUURDLDRRULRDLDUURDLDRURDLURRDLLURRRRRLDLLLRRRLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLDRRURRRRRRLDLLLLLURLDLURRRRRRRRRDLRLLRRULLDLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLUUUURRDLLDRULDDRULLDRRLDRULLLLLLLLLLLDRULDURDLRRULLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRDLLUURRLLDDRULLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLDRRURULLDUUDDRUULDDRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRULLRRRRLLLDRRLULLDRRRULLLDRDRULLLLURRLRRRRRRRRRRUULDRDLULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRUULLDDRRRURLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRLLLRRUDRULLLDRRDLULDRULLDDRRULRDULDURDLULLULLDLURDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLDRULLULURDLDRURDLDRURRDLLLURRRRRRLUURRRRRRDLULDRULLDRLLLRRRULLDRRULLLDRUULLDDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRLULLDRDLUURDDDLUUURRRULDDRUDLLULDRRDDLLUURRDDLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULDRDDULULLDRRDLLURLLLRRRLLDRRULLDRUUDLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDLRRULLRRDLULDRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDDRUURRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUURDDDLUURRDLLURDDUURDDLURDLURRDLUURRDLRRDLLRRRLLLURRRLDLURRDLURRDLLUULLLLLLLLLLLRLLLRLLLULDURDDULURLDLDUUDRULDDDRUULDDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRRRLDLLURRRDLLLLURRDLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLULRRRRDLLURRRDLLLURDLURRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRRDRLLLLLUURDLLLDRRRURRRDLLLLLULRDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRDRLURRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRULLDRRUULDDDRULRDLUULDRDULDRULRLRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRLDRULLLLLLLRUULDDRRULDDRUUULDDDRRLURDLLURRDLLRRURRDLLLULULDDRULLLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLDRRRURRRDLLLLLLLRRRULLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLUDLURLLLRDLURRLLUDRRLRDLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRURULLLLLDDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRLLLLDRDRLLRULDRRRRRLURULLLLDRLLLLDRRRRRRULRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRRLULDLRDRRRULLLDRRLLURDRULLLLDRRLLURDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLULLDDRRRLLLULDRRRRULLRLRRDLULLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRURRLLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRLLDRURLLRRDLURRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRULLLDDRRRRULLLLDRDLURRULLDRDLUURRRRRRLDRRULRRRRRRRRRULDDRULLLLLLLLLLLRLDRULURRDLURRDLURRRRDDLUURLDLLURRRLLLRRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLDLUURRDLLLURRRRDLLDRRURRRDULLLDLLLURRDLLURRDLRURRDLLUDRRULDLURRRULLLLDDRURRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDDLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLLLRRUDRURULLLDRRULDDUULDDRULLLULDDRURDLULLLLLLRLLLRDRURDLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRRLLLLRRRDLLURURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRLRRLLLLLLLULDDRURDLURRDLUULDDRURRDLDUDRLULLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRURDRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRULLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRURRLLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLDDRRRRURLDRUULLLRRRLRDLLLLDRURRULLLDRRLDRURULLDRRULLLLDRURRDLLLDRRRULRULLLLDRRULLLDDRRURULLDRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRULLLDDRRULRRRRRRRRRRRRURDRRULLDURDLULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRLLULLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRDRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDDRURDLULDRURRLLRURLDRULLDRRULLLDRDLUUDRRRRRRLLLURLLDRRURLLRRRLLDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLLLDRRRUDRULLDRULLLRRRLDRRLLLRRULLLDRRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDLULLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRRLLRRULLDRRULLDRRULLRRDRULLDRRRULLRRRLLDRRULDRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRLULDRRRRRRUDRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLULRDLULDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLRDLLLLLLLLURDRULDRRRULDLRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRUDLLLLLLLLLLLURDLULLDRRRLLRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRUDRULLLLLRLLLLDRRLULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRRRLLLRLLLLLURRDRRULDLLLLRRLLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDULDRULLDRRRULLLLDRRLRULDRRRRLRRLLLRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRURDULDRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLULLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRRULLLRRRRLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDLULDRRRULLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDLRULDRRRRLRRUDRULLLLLDRRRLULDRLLLLLULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULRDRULLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRULDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLRLLLDRLURRDLLURRDLURRDLLUDRURDRRULLLDRRULLDLLURRDLULDRRRULLDRLULDRRRULLLDRRLLRRULLDRUL






149 puzzle (30x5) in *10:51.541*, *9852 moves*, *15.121tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




611646124871102714531184166121421281171081331401275549243214712912112134137148785448895297110922123722059111131131302341771397613543912168125793914610274614027301193657118410510063371149715161934355338261061016547983162186713644143115332810473817881029506010782149644510385902569514581207556839312292131951261388681967080949951141142132144

RRRRRRRRRRRDRRRDLURRRDLLLURURRDDLURDURRDLLLURRRRDLURRDLLLURRDLLURDLURRDRLLLRRURDLLLUULLDRRLDRRUDLUURDDLURDLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUURDURDLLURRRDLLUURRDLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRDRLDLLLRRRULLDRRUULLDDUULDRRULLDDRUURRRRRRUULDRDDLUULDRDLULLDRRULLLDLRRRRURRRDDLLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLRLDRURRRRRLDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRLLLLDRRURDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRDLUURRRRRRLLRRLLDRULLDRRULDRRRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRLLDRRRRURLUDDLUULLLLLLLLLLLLURDDULDRURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLULRRRRDLLURRDLLURRRDDLULURDRRDLLURRDLURRDLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRULLLDRRLDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLURURRLLDRURDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLRRRRRLLLURRDLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRRLLLLRRRDLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLULRURRRDDLLLURRRRDDLULULDRRULDDRULURDLDRULDDRUULLLLLLLRLLLLRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLDLRRRLLLURRDLLURRRRRLLLRRDLLLURRRLRRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLLLRURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURURRDDUDLURRRDLLLRURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLLDDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULRDLULDRDLULLDRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRULLLRRRULLDRLLLDRDRURULLDRUDDLUULDRULLLDDRRULRLLLLLLLLRRUULDDDRUULDDRURDLRRRLLURRDLLLUURRDDLURRRLLRRDLLURURDRLLRRLDLURRLRDLUULRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRLDRRURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLDLULURRRRDRLLLLLURRRLDDRUUDDLUURDLDRULRULLRRLLLLRRRRDLULDRULLDDRULLLLLLLLLDRULDRRULLURRRDLLURRRRLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRDLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDRLLLDRRUULLLDRRULLDDRUUURLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLURLDULDRRULDRLLLRRULDRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRRRRLULDRULLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLDDRRULLLLRRRDLULDRRULLLLDRRURDLDUURDLURDDLULDRULRRDLLLRLLLDRRRRRUULLDRULLDLRRRULLLLDLRRRLLDRRULLLLLURDLURLRRDLURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLRRRRRLDLRULLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLURLDLURDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLULRRRRRLLLRRRLLRRDLLLURLDDRRULRLLRRRRRRRRRURRRRLRULDRLDRURRRRRRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRURULLLLLLLDDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRUULLLDDRRRULLLLLRRLURDLLDRRURRLLURRRDDLULDURDLULLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDLDRRUDLURRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRUULLLLDLDRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRDLURDLLUURDDLUURULRDULDRDLULLDRRULLDDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULDRDLULDRDLULDRULLLDRRUULLLDLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLDLRRRULLDDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLRRLLLLDDRRRRRURLLDUUUULLDDRDUUDRUUDRLDRRRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRUULDDRUUULDDRULDRURDLLDRURDLURRDRLURDLLLRURRDRLLLUURRRLLDDRURDLURRDLLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLULRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRDLURRRDLLLLURDLURRDLLULRRRURRULDRLDRULLLDDRRLLULLDRRRRRRULRDLULRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLLURUURDLDURRRLLLRDLURRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLLRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLDRRRRRLUULLLDRULRRDLLRRURDLLLRRRLLDRRULRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLRULRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRULLDDRUDLURRRULLLDRRULLLDDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRURDDLUURDDLURRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLULRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRLDRURRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLULURDLLDRURLDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRLDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRDRLDLUURRRDLLLRLDRRLULURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLDDUURDLLRRRLLLURRRDLLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRLLLURRRDDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLULRRRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLDRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRULDRULLDRRULLLDULRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLDLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULULLDDDRRUDLURRULLLLDRRLLRRRDLULDDRUDLURRLLLRRLRRLLLRRURDLLLLLLLRLLLURDLURRDLLLLULLLURDLURRLLRRDLURRRLDLLLURRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDRLURDLLDRRULRULLDLDRRURRRRDLLLLLLLULLRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRDRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRUULDRDLULLDRULLDLRRRRULLDRRRLLLLLLDURRRRULLLLDDRRRUDLLRRULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDRULLLDRRUULLDRRLULDDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLULDURDLURDLLLDRRRULDLLRRURDLLLURRRULLDDRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLLRDRRRULLLLRRRRRLDRULULLLDLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLDDULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLUURDDLURDRRULLDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDDRRRRURLDLLLLLURRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRLDRURRLDLURRLDLURLDRURDLLURRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDDRRURRURRRDLULRLLDLRRRULLLDRRRULLRLLDRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRURDLURRRULLLLRRRULLDLRDRLLRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRUULLLDDRRLLRDLURULDRDUDLURLURRRRRRRRLDRURDLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRRLDLLLURRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRLLRLDLULURRRDLLRRUULDLDDRULURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRURDDDULURRDRLLURRRLLLRRURRDLLLLRRRDLULRRRDLLLURRRLDLLURRRDLLRRRLLURRLRRRRLLLRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLUURRRDLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDDLLLULRURRLLDDRRRULLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLDRRRUDLLLURRRURDLLLURRRRLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLULLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULRLLULLRRDRDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRDLURDLLURDURDLLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLULRLLLLLLLRRRLLDRDRURDLURRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLURRRLLLRRUDDLURRDLLRRRLLRRRLLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLRRRLUURDRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLUDURRLLLRDDLULRURLDDRULURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLURRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLDULRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLURRDLLLLURRRDLULRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLDRUDRULLRRDLLURRULLLDRRLDRULLLLLUDULLLLDRLLLLLLLLLLRULDDRURLDLULRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDLRRRRRULLDRRULLULDDRRUDLRRULDLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLLURRRDLLRRRLURRDLLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLRRULLDRRLRULDRULLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRDRURLRDLULLLLLLLLLLLDRURDLURRDLLURDLURRRDLLURURDRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLURRDLLLRRRURDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRLRRRRRRRLUDUDLURDLULDLRRRLLRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRLLLLLRDRRURRULLLLDDRRURLRDLUULLLLRLLLLLLLDUDRRULDDRURLLRRRDLURDLURDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLRDULRDULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRLULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRDLUDLURDLURRDLLLULDLLURRDLLURDLURRRDLLURRDLUDRURLLRRDLLLRLLLLLLLURRDLUDLURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLUURRDDLURRDLURRDLLLURRRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLURDLURLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDLDRRRRURLRLDLLLLURRRLLURDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRULLDURDLURDRRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRULLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRLURDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRURULLLLDDRRURULLLDRRRULLLLDRDRURRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRULLRRDLUDLLURRRRRULRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLDDRRRRRUUDDLLUDRURULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRLLLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLURRULLDDURRDLLURDURDLULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRURLLRRRLLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRURLLLDULRRLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRLLLRRRRURDLLULLRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLDRDRRRURULDDLLUDLURRRRRLLULLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDULDRRULLLLLLLLLRLLLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULRDLLLUDRULDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLLRRRLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLRRDRLURDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRURLLLDRRRULLRRRLDRULLDRRULLDRRRURLLLDRRRULLDRRRURLLDRUDRULDRRULLDRULDLRRLLLRRULLDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDLLLLLLLLLLRRRRURDRULLLLLLDULDRRULLDRRRRLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRURLLLDRRRULDRRULLLLLLLLLDRULDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRRULLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDULDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDLLLLLLLLURDRULLRRRLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRLLRRRULLDRRULDRRRRULRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRLLRULDRRLLRRULLDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLRRRRLLLDRULRDLLUDRRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRRLLLLDRRRRRUDRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLRDLLLULLLLLLLLRRRLLDRRULLRRRLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRRLLRULDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLLRRRDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLRRRRRLDRRRRRULLLLRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLLLDRRULRLLDLRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLRDRRRULLLRRRLLDRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLDRRULDRRULLRRRLLDRRLRULDRRULDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULDURDLULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLLDDRRUUDDLLURRULDRLURDRULLDRRULDRUDLURDRULLLDRRRRRULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRULLDRULDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDULDLRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRLULDRRULLLLLLRDLULLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDLLLLLRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRRULLLLLDLLURRDLURRDLLURRLDRRULRLLRDLURRDLLURRDLULDRRRULDRRUDLLURDRULLLLLRRDLLURDRRLULLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLRDLLRURDLRLLRRRLLURDLLURRDLLRRLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLRDRULLRDURDLULDRRRULLLLRLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRLRRRLLLLLLLURDRULDRRRRLRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDULDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDLURLLLRDLLRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRULDRULLLLLDULLDRRULDRRRLLLRRULLDRRRRLLRULLDRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDLULLDRUDRULDRULRDRULLDRULDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULRDRULLDRRULLLLDRURDLRULRDLLURDURDRULLRLRDULDRULLDRULDRRULDLU


----------



## soup (Dec 16, 2013)

24 puzzle (5x5) in *14.056*, 190 moves, 13.517tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




232110414131221557221113616920181924817

RRRUULLDDRULLDRURDLURRRDLLLURDLULDRURRUULDDRULLUULDDDRUULDDRURRRDLLLLURURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRULLDDRULLDRUULDRDLURRLURDLULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDLURDRULLDRLRUDRRULLLDRUDRULDRRULLLDRRULLDRUL


----------



## soup (Dec 17, 2013)

24puzzle avg200 pb:


Spoiler



21.359, 24.095, 24.135, 20.631, 16.503, 23.639, 19.447, 25.807, 25.023, 23.247, 18.663, 22.847, 20.912, 21.935, 21.439, 23.359, 21.399, 22.959, 20.135, 19.439, 21.855, 19.015, 20.423, 15.695, 16.375, 15.903, 21.903, 18.015, 24.127, 19.551, 19.415, 22.095, 17.407, 17.807, 19.495, 20.847, 18.344, 19.687, 23.656, 24.768, 26.615, 17.615, 20.943, 17.615, 17.695, 20.440, 21.416, 26.760, 21.360, 23.208, 20.968, 17.624, 21.544, 19.568, 21.648, 21.848, 20.784, 18.031, 21.600, 20.352, 18.368, 17.232, 23.488, 24.752, 20.104, 20.912, 26.200, 25.640, 19.752, 21.312, 20.432, 20.032, 22.232, 18.008, 22.880, 20.720, 22.544, 25.024, 28.168, 18.344, 15.016, 19.816, 18.680, 18.104, 17.696, (14.056), 18.800, 24.664, 24.408, 19.000, 24.200, 21.984, 20.136, 20.992, 18.112, 22.016, 20.840, 22.152, 25.224, 21.728, 20.512, 25.344, 25.152, 20.808, 19.256, 22.768, 25.512, 15.744, 19.416, 22.240, 19.592, 17.104, 18.088, 16.464, 19.064, 23.240, 19.936, 16.048, 22.120, 17.696, 25.832, 16.608, 23.592, 27.328, 25.376, 20.528, 23.616, 21.848, 15.968, 22.568, 18.680, 24.288, 21.040, 20.488, 18.320, 24.224, 20.776, 22.112, 17.792, 19.888, 19.320, 20.648, 18.448, 24.120, 21.608, 21.992, 19.592, 18.520, 17.184, 19.416, 18.744, 18.064, 20.792, 21.776, 23.296, 31.904, 24.056, 18.360, 26.272, 17.424, 23.064, 15.112, 19.080, 18.504, 17.384, 20.360, 19.232, 22.280, 25.536, 28.105, 17.063, 28.152, 30.152, 20.272, 21.168, 23.584, (40.241), 18.112, 20.144, 23.368, 20.872, 17.272, 18.120, 21.400, 21.472, 23.416, 17.864, 20.145, 22.560, 21.312, 20.368, 22.080, 25.648, 25.160, 20.944, 21.864, 19.344, 19.960, 20.264, 19.896


 = *21.060*


24puzzle avg100 pb: 20.135, 19.439, 21.855, 19.015, 20.423, 15.695, 16.375, 15.903, 21.903, 18.015, 24.127, 19.551, 19.415, 22.095, 17.407, 17.807, 19.495, 20.847, 18.344, 19.687, 23.656, 24.768, 26.615, 17.615, 20.943, 17.615, 17.695, 20.440, 21.416, 26.760, 21.360, 23.208, 20.968, 17.624, 21.544, 19.568, 21.648, 21.848, 20.784, 18.031, 21.600, 20.352, 18.368, 17.232, 23.488, 24.752, 20.104, 20.912, 26.200, 25.640, 19.752, 21.312, 20.432, 20.032, 22.232, 18.008, 22.880, 20.720, 22.544, 25.024, (28.168), 18.344, 15.016, 19.816, 18.680, 18.104, 17.696, (14.056), 18.800, 24.664, 24.408, 19.000, 24.200, 21.984, 20.136, 20.992, 18.112, 22.016, 20.840, 22.152, 25.224, 21.728, 20.512, 25.344, 25.152, 20.808, 19.256, 22.768, 25.512, 15.744, 19.416, 22.240, 19.592, 17.104, 18.088, 16.464, 19.064, 23.240, 19.936, 16.048 = *20.627*

24puzzle avg50 pb: 20.912, 21.935, 21.439, 23.359, 21.399, 22.959, 20.135, 19.439, 21.855, 19.015, 20.423, (15.695), 16.375, 15.903, 21.903, 18.015, 24.127, 19.551, 19.415, 22.095, 17.407, 17.807, 19.495, 20.847, 18.344, 19.687, 23.656, 24.768, 26.615, 17.615, 20.943, 17.615, 17.695, 20.440, 21.416, (26.760), 21.360, 23.208, 20.968, 17.624, 21.544, 19.568, 21.648, 21.848, 20.784, 18.031, 21.600, 20.352, 18.368, 17.232 = *20.390*

24puzzle avg12 pb: (15.695), 16.375, 15.903, 21.903, 18.015, (24.127), 19.551, 19.415, 22.095, 17.407, 17.807, 19.495 = *18.797*

24puzzle avg5 pb: (15.695), 16.375, 15.903, (21.903), 18.015 = *16.764*







final stats


----------



## soup (Dec 18, 2013)

399 puzzle (20x20) in *40:22.851*, 29295 moves, *12.091tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




139359792622019512431194351019423611915293266329217334120168285991736631026915146143117288397101195259190389199641101343303091274910891358593353209155200223291387744185170224211297393312431582751822803391491641231575817329036813184172220147350356682192300215217933714614370193263851805520225561284241315524637567132251340103176129198238741002436538527236257138352299104734728293378266825027438212232117423097483122614018837269621563496197141206187345323772533293242391303071092861928212021013181115207351346166232222569687806686171923991593138913523426017843947012833130228214436031737134231622133541355278561331183282772652572581071752442893732142297821722521830111267332142208203354422832311113343915027027339343361213295247212154271380226222314323379228261106189342493272053691613644354763532871773841911451671653901694036338872333374235279183181251219021510519613693602421603223832043761264511638115747658851319338386292528329616582483483033181133362761862453253202943962539523713724023184373571533067114819150304983630830522734428127233112254329839816226430367163122681114387392216102

DDDDDUUULLDDRUUURDLLDDRRUULRLURDLDDDDDRUUUULRRDDDDLUUUULDDDDRUUDRDLUUURDDDRUDLUDLUDRUURDDLLUULURUULDDRURRULRRLLDRRRLLLRRRULRDLULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULDLULURRDLUURRRULLDRUUDLURDUDLURLDRURULLDRRUDRULLDRULULDRLDUDRUUULDDDLUUULLURRDLUURRDLLRRDLURRLLURDDUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRDLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRLLLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDUDLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLRDDDDDDDDDLURRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLRURRRDLLULLLLLLLUULLLLLUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDRLLRRUUUUUUUUUDLLLDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUDRDDDDDDLUUUUURRDRDDDDLLUDLURDULDUUURRRRDDDDULLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLURRLLDLURRRRRRRRLDLRLLLLRRRRULLDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURUUDDDUULDDRRRRRRRLURDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRUULLURDLURRUULDLRRLDRUURLDLURRDLULDRULLURRLLRLRDLUUURDLDRURRRRRRULULLLDRRRLLLLRDRRRUULLLLDDRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRUULLLDDRRUUULLDDDRRUUUDLURULLDRRUDDDDDDDUUUUUUULDLUDRULLRULDLURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUULURDURDLLURRRRLLLLDLURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLDRDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLURRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRDDULLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLRLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLRRLUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRLLLLLUULDDULRDULDRUURRRRRRULLDRRULLDRRUDDLURULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRRLDLLULRDLURRDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRDLLLLLLDUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDRDURDLURDURDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDLLRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDRDLRULDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUURRLLURDDDDDDDLUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDLLLRUUUUURRRRDDDDDLLLLUUUURRULDRULLLDRRRULLRRRRDLURULDDLURULLDRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLURDRUULLLUUDDURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRRRLULLLDRRRRRULLLDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULULLDDRRRURDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUURLDRRULLLDRRRRRDDDDDDDRRDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDRRRRRDLLRRLURDDDULUURRDDLUDLUULUUUUUUULLLLRDLLLLLLDDDDDDDDLRRURLLDRRRRUUUUUUUUDDLURLLRRLDRULDDLLURRDLURURDLLRRDLLLDDDDDRRRUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLLDRDDDDLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRRUUUUULLDLURRRDLLURRDLURDLLLLLLDDDRULDDRLLLRRRULLDRRRRRRRRLUUUUULLLLLLLLLDRDDDDRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLLULDUURDDLURRDDDDUDLLUUUUDDDDUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUURRDLLRRDLUUDDLURRRRRRRRRRRUUULLDDDRRULLLLUUUDDUUULRULDDRUUUUUULDDDRLRRDDDDDDLUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUULUDDDDRUDLUDDRUUUUULLLLLULURDLLUDDRRULLDRUDRDULLRRLDRUULDDDUUDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULLDRRLDDRUUULDDDDRUULLDDRRUUURRRURRRRRRRRRRRRDRRDLLURRLLLLRRRULLRRRULLDDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULDULLLLDRRRRULULLLLDLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULDDDDULDLUUUUUUDRRDLRRRRRRRRRDDDDRURDLURDLUUUUUDLRRUULDDRUUDDDUULDLDRRULDDRUUUUDLDDDDDRLRUULLLLDDRRRRUULLLLUUUUUULLULRUULLLDLULRUULDRRLULLDDDDRDRUUUUULDRULRLLLDRRULLLDDRRDDDLRRRUUUUULLLDRRRULLDDDDDRRUUUUUULDURDLURULRLLULLDURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDRLLLLLLDDDDDDDRRRRDLRRUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDRRRRLUUUUUUUUULLLDRDDDDDDDDDRRRLUUUUUUUUUULLURRRDRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRLLDRRULLDRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDLRLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUDDDDDUDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLRRRRRDDDDDLDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDLDDDDRDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLDRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUULRULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRRRULLLRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLDRRRUDDDDRRRRUUULLLLLDDDRRRRRUULLLLLLLUDDDRRRRRRRURRUUUUUUULUDLDDDDDRRURLUUDUULLDDDRRLRUUUDDDLDRUUULLLDDDDLDLRRRRRUUUUULLLDLDDDRDRRRURULDURDLUUULLLLDDDUUDDDRRRRUUULLLLLLDDDLRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUULUUUURRRRRRRRRDLULDDRUUULRRDLULULLDDDDDDRRRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUDLUDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDUDLUDDDDDDDRRDUUUUUUULURRRLDRDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUURRUUUURDLULDRDLLURLDRULLRDRDLULLDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUULDLRDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDUUUURUDDDDUUULDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUURDLLDRRRULLLDRULDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDDRRRRRUULLLRRRDDRRUULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLRDRRRRRUULLLLLLDDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULULLLLDRRRRRRLULLLLDRRRRRRRLLLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRUURDLRULDRULDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRDRRRRRUULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRLDRUULLLLLLLULLDDDDDDRRRRDDDDDRRRRLDRRUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLDRDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLRDDDDDDULLDRRRRRRUUUUURRDDDDDLLUUURRRDDDLLLUUUURDDDUUDLURRRDDDLDLURLLUURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUURRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUULDDUDDRUULDDRULDDRULLDRRLLDRRULLDDRDRUULLDDRDRUULLDDDRDRUUULULDDDDRRUULLDDDRRRULLDDUUULDRDRUULDDRUURDRLDRRLDLLURDLRUUUUDDDDDUDUDLURDLUULDDRURRRUURUUUUUULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULDDURUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLDDDDRRUUULDDDRUULLDDDRRUULLDDDRUUULDDRDRUUULDDDRULDDRULLDDRRUUULUUDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURLDRLURDUDULDRULLLLDRDLLURRDLUURDLLLRRRLURULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLLRDRRULLLDRRRLLLRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRULULLDDRRUULLLDRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRULULDDRRURRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRRDLLULDRRURRRRRRRRRRRDLDLLLLLLLLRLDDLLLLUULDDRULDDRURDDLUURDRDLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLRURRRRDLLLLURDLLURDLUDLURDLLRULLLLLDRULURRDLRRRLLURRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLULRRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRDLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRURRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRLRUULDDRULLDRDRRLLRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLULRRDRLULDRRULURDLLLLLLDRRRRRRURRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLULURRRRRRLLLRRRRRRRRRDDRLLLLLLLLLLLLUURDRDLLRLURDLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLUURRULLDDRURULDRDLULDRULLLDDRRLRULLLLULDDRULLLURDLRDLURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLULURRRRDDLLLLURRRRRRLRRRULURLLLULDUDRLURDDLUULDDDURLDRUULDDRULLDRRULLLDRRULDDUURDLDRUUUUDRRRLLDRRUULDDRURDLURRDLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRURULLLLLLDDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLLDDRRUULLDDRRDLLUUURRRRRRRRRLRRRRRDDLURULDLURULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRDDDLLLUUURRRDDDLLLUUURRRRLDDDRLLLUUDDLUURRRRDDLLLLUURRRRRRRRRDRRUDLURDLURRDLURRRLLRRRLLLRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLLURRRRDLLLRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRRLLURRDDLLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUULDRRRLLDULDRURRLLRRRLLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLUDLURUULDDDRURRDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRDRLURDLLLURRRRDLLLULRRRRRDLLLLUULLLLLLLRLLLLLLLRLDRRRRRRUULDDRULDDUUDDRULLLLLRRDLLURRDLLURRDLURRRLDLUURRDDLUURDDURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRULDRULLLDRRULLLRDRULLLDDRRURRUULDRLLLDRURRDDLUULLDRRRUDLDRUULLLDLDRUULDRRULLLDDRRULURLLLLLLLLLLLDLDRULURRRDLLURRRLDLULRRRRDLLLRRRRLLURRRLDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLUURRRRDLLLLURRRRDRLDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDRLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLDRUDRUULLRRULDRDLULLRRLLDRRULLLDRRRLDLUURDDLULLLLRRRDLLURRLLRRDLLURRDLLLLLUURDLDRURRDLLURRRLULDRDLURRDLLUUULDDRULDDRULRRRURULRDULDDUDURDLLLRRULDRULLLLDRRRRLLLDRRUURRRRRRRURRRRRRDLLULLDRRULLLDRRULLRRULLDURRDLLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDDUDLURRRLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLLRRULDRURDLLDRRRLLRULDDRULURRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRULRDRULLDRRLDRURLLURRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRDLLURDDLUURDDLUURLRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLRRRLDLLURRRLLRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUULDDRURDLLURRRRDLLLLULDRUULDDRURDLULLURRRDLLUDDRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLRRLLURRDLLURRRRRRLDLLLLURDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRULLLLDRRRRRUDLLLLDRRRUULLDRRULLLDRRRLULLLDRRULLLDDRRURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRUULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRULLLRRRRRLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRRULLLLLLLLLLULDDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRLDURRDLURLLRDLLRURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRDLRURLLRRDLLURULLLDRRULDRULLDRRULDRLRDLURDLLURLRLULDDRURDLULDRURRULLLDRURLULDDDUUURDLLDDRULLLURRRDLLDRULLDLURRRRRRRRRRRRULDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRLLLDRRULLLLDLLLDRRRRUDRURLLLLRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLULLDLRRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRRULRRLDLURRULLLDRLRDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRULDRRULLLRDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULDRULDLULLLLDRRULRRLLDRRULDRRULDRULDRLURDRULLDRULRDRULLLLLLRLLLLLDLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRRLLRRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRULDRUDRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRLRRULLDRRULLRDRRRULLDRRURLLDRRRLLRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLLLLDLLLLLRLLLLLURDRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLRDLLURRDLULLRRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULDRRRULLRLDRRRULLDRRRULLLRLLLLLLLLRLLDRRLRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLRLLLLLLDLURDLRRRLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLURRDLLRRRLULRRDLLURRDLRULDRULLDRRRRRULLLLLRDRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDDRRLLURRLLURRDLULDRLLLLLLULDRRLRRULLDRRULDLRRRRULLDRRULDRRLRRRRLRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRULLDRULDRRULLLLLLLLLDRULDRRULLDRRRULDRULDRUDLURDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLDLLRRLLURRDLURDRULLDRULDRRRURLLLDRRRULDRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLRRDULLLRDRURLDRULLLLLDLLURLLDRRULLRDRUDRRULLDLRRRULDRRLLURDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLRLDRRLURRDRULLDRRULLLLDRRLLURRDLURRDLLULLLLLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRULDRRLRLLRRLRRULLDRRULLDRRULLDLLLURDRULDRRULRDRULLDRRULLLLDRRULRDRULLDRRLRULLDLURRDLULLDRRULLDRULDRRULLURRLLDRURRULLLDRULDRRULLDRRDLLUUDDRRLLRRULDLDUUDUURRRRRRRLRRDLLLLRRLURDLUDLRULLDRRULLRRLLURDLDRLUUDDRLLUDRRRULLRRDLULDLUULRUUUUDUDDRUUUULUUUUUDDDDDDLUURDDLURDLUUURRLDRULDRUUULDDDLUUURDDDLUUUUUDRDDDDLUUUUDDDDDUUUUUURDDDDDDDLDLURRDLRULLDRRULDRULLDDDDURDDDDRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDULRRRRLDLULDRDDRLRDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLRLRRDDLURDLULRRRLRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLUUDDRUULDDURLDRDRRURRDDDDDDDDRLDRRRRRRRRLDDRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDLDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUDDDDDRDLRULDRUUUUUUUUUUDLDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDRRUUUUULDDDDLUUUUURRRRLLLLURRRLLRRRRDDDDDDDRLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDLRLLLLLLUUUUUUDRRRLRRRRUUUDULLDRLLRDLURRDLULURRURDLUUULDDRUURDLURDDRULUUUDDDDUURULRLLDDDRUUUULDRRDDDDDDDDDDRLLLUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDULLUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDLDDDRDLLLLLRUUUUUUUURRRRRLLLLLURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUURRRRRRLLLRRRDDDDDDDLDRDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDRLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUDRRRLLLLRRULDRRRULLLLDRRRUDRRULLLDRURLLLLDRRRLLLURDRRURRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLURDRRRLULDRRLLLRRRULLDRRRUDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRUULLLLDRDRRURDLLLULURDDRRRDDDDDLURRRDRUDRDDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDRRRRDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRULLDRRRRRRRRDDDDDDUUDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLLRDUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUULUDRRRULULLDRRRLLDRUUURRDLLULLDRRDLUUUUURURRDLLLLURRRDLLLURRRDDLLUULDDDRUULLDDDRRUUUULDDRULLDDDRUUDDRUULLDRDDRUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDDRLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUURRDDDDDRUULLDDRURDRRRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRRUULUULLRRRDDDDDDLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLRUUUUURRRRRRRDDRDDDLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRDDDRDLURURDDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUUULDDDLLUUURRDDDLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRULLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULLLLLDRURRDLLLURDLUUUURRUUURRDDLLULDDDUUDDRUDLURULLDDRRURUDLLDUDDURDLUULDDDRUULDDDRULRURDLRRRDLLULDURDLUUUDRRRUULLURRRRRRRRRLUUDDRULURDDDDLUUUUUUDLDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULRULLDRRULDDDDDDDDDDRUUDDDRLUURDDLRLUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUURULDRRULLDRRULLLRDRRDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDRRLLDRRUUUUUUUUUDLLURRRDLLLLDDDDDDDDRRRRLUUUUUUUULLLLDUDDDDDDDLDRRRRRUUUUUUUUUDDLLLRLURRRDLUUDLLLLDDDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUUURRDRULLDRRULLLDRRDDDRUULDDDDRUURDDLUURDDDLUUUUURRDDDDDLLUUUUURDDDDRDLLULRLRUURRDDDURDLLLUURRRDRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUDLURDULDUDRULLDDDDDDRRUUUUULLLDDDDDRRRUUUULLLLDDDDRRRRUUULLLLLDDDRRRRRUUULLLLLDDDRRRRRUUDLRRRRRRRRDDUULLDRRURDLUUULRULURRDLDLUURDDDLUUUURDDRUUUULDRURULLDRRULLDRULRDLURDLRULURRDLLURRLDDDDDDDDDRDLLUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUURDDDDDDDUUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULLLDLUUDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRUUURRULLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLLDLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULULULRLLLRRULLLLLLLDLLLLLLLUUUUUURRDLDLDRUULDDUUDDRRULULDDRULUDDDDRUDUULDDRUULDDDDRUUDDULDDRUUULUDDDDUUDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUULDDDRULDDRLRULRLURDLRRRRRLDLLRRRRRRLDDLRRRRRRRRDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURDLDDRUULDDRURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLLRURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLRRRLLRRRLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURDLUULDDRURLLDUUUURDLDRULDDRULDRLURRDLLLDRRRUURRRLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRUULLLDRRULDDRULLDRULLLLDDRRUDRULLLULRRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRLLRRULLDDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLRRULLDRRLLLDRRRURLULLLDDRRULLLDRRUULLDDUULRLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRRRDDRULLLRRRLRLLLLUDLLLUDDDUDRUUULDDDRUULURRDDUURRLDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLDDRRUUULLDDDRRULLLLLLRRRDLLURURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLDRRRRRRUULLRRLLLLLLLULDRURRDLLRRLLDRURRDLLLURRRRDLLULRRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRUDLUDRLLLLLLLURRRRRLURRDURDLLLLLLDRRRRRRRLURRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRLLLLLDLURRRRRRRRRRRLDRURLLRDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRUULLDLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRUULDLRRLDULDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULURRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLRDRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRLULLLDDRRUULLLDRRRDLLURRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLULLLDRRULLLDRRURDDLUULLLDDDDRRUUUULDLLDDDRRRUUURRDLLURRULDRULLLRRRLLLDRRLLLLLDDDRRRLRRUUULLLLUDDDDRRRRUUURDLLDRUULDDRULLLLDDRRRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRUURDLULDRDLLLRRLLDRRULLRRDLLURRULLDRURLLLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLDRUULDDUULLDDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLLLLLDLLDRRRRRRRRULLUUURRRDRRRRRRRRRRLLRRULLDRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDLRDRURULLLRRRLLDRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRDLDLUURDDDLUUURDDDLUUUDDDUURDDLURULRRRRRRRRURRULLDLRRDDLUULRLLRRLLLLLLLLRDLDRURRDLLURRDLLURRRRLLRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRRLURDDUURDDLULDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUURRRRRDLDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLULLLLLULDDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLULRRRDLLULLLLLLLLLDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLURRDLDURDLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLURRRULDRRULLLRRLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLRLRRRRLRRRRRULDDRULDRULLLLLLDRRULDLDRUULDDULUURRDLLRRRLURRDLLLURRDLLRURRDLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLULDRRRULDLLUDDDRRUULULLDRRRULLLDDDRRRUULLLLDDRRRRULLLRULLLDDRULDLUDLLLURRDLLURRDLURRDLULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRLLLLLLULDDRURRRRRRLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLRRLULLDDRUDRULLLDRUDRULLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRLLDRRULLDRDLUUURDDDLUULDRULDDUULDDRUUDLRRRRRRRRRUURDRRRRRDLLLULRRLDRULDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLDDRRUULLRRDDLLURRRRULLLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDDRURDLURRDLLURULLDRDLURRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRDLURRRRLURDLURRDLURRDLLURURDLLDRURRRULDRULLDRULLDRRULLLDDRULLLRRRRRRDLLLLLURDLLLRURDLRRLURDLURRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLULURRRRLLLDDLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRLLLLDRRLURRRULLDDRUDULLLLLLLLLLLLLULRLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLRRRDLLLLRRRRRRLLLLULRRRRDRLDLLLLRRRRULLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRDRLDLLURRURDDULDRULLLLULDDRURDLUURRDDLURRDLLLULRRRRLLLRRULLDRRULLLDLDRRRUULLLRDLLURRDLRULDLLRRRLDRLULDRRULLLDRRRULRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLULLDLRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRLLLLDRRRRRURDULDRURRRRRRRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRULLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRULLLDRRRRRRUULLLLLDLRLRURRRRRDLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRRLLLDRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRLLLRRRLLRULLDRDULRDUDLUURDDULUDRDLUULDLRRLDRURRULLDRRRULLLDRRLLLRRULLLRDRULLDDRURRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDLRRULLDRRULLLLDRRLLLLDRRRRRUDLURULLLDRRULLDLRRRULLLDRRLLLRRULLDRULDURDLDRURRRRLLRUDUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLDRRUUULDLDRDRUUDLDDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRLLLLDDLUURDLLRRRRRLLLLURDLLLURRRRLLLLDRRRRRDULLDLURRDLURRDLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRDLRULDRULLDRRRULLDRRRRLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDLRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULDRRRULLDRURDRULLLDRRULDLURDRULLLLLLLLRRLLLLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRLLLRRRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRLLRRLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRLULDRRRULLRRDLLLLRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULDRULLDRRULDLRRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLLDRRRUULDLRURDLDRRULDLLLRULLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLLLRDLURRDLLURRLRDLLLLRRLRRRLLRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRURDRLULDRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLUDLRLLLLLLLLLRRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRDRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDURRDULDRULDLURRDLULDRRRULLRRDLULLLDULDRULDRRRULRDULLDRRULLDLLLLLLLLRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRLLRRRULLLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULDRLULLRRRLLDRRULDRRRULLLLLLDRULLDRULDRRRULLLLLDRULDRRULDRRRRRULLLLLLDRULDRRULDRRLRRRRRRLULLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLRRRRDRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLDRLLRRULLDLLLLLURDRLLRDRUULDRLURDDLURULDRRULDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRLLRRULLLDLLURDRRULLDRRULDLULDRRRUDLURDRULLDRRULLLDRRULDLULDRRULLDRULLDRRRLLRULLDRULUURDLDRUULDRDLURRLLRRRRRRLUDLRRRRRUUDRRDLURRRRLLRDLURRDLULDLLLRLLURRDLLURRDLLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLRRULDRLURLLRRLDRULLLDRRUULLLDDRRULLDRRUURRDDLUDRURRRRLRRRRRRRRDUDLLLLLLLLLLLLULRUULDDRUUUULLDDRDRUURDDDUUUULLDDDDDULLDRRRUUUUULLDDDDDURRUUURRRDDDLLLUURRRRLLULLRRDLUDDDURRDLLURRRLLLLLRDRRRRLLLURRDLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLUUURRDDRRRRDLLLLLLUUDDUUURRRDRDLLLDLUUURRRRRRDDDLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRLDDDRLURDLLLLLLLLRUUURURULLDRRULLDRRRLDDRRRRRRRLDDLLLLLLLLUUUURLUUULLDRRRUULDDDUULRUDLDDRUUULDLDRRDULDRUURRRDDDDDLDRRRRRLLUUUUULLURRRULLLDULDRRRULLLLRRRRRDULLRRLDRULLDRRRRDURULDRRLRRULDRLURDRULLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDLRDRRRURLDLLLURRRULLLDRRRLLLULLDRRRRDDLLLULUURRRRRDDLURRRRRRULLLLDRRRULDRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLURDRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRULLDRDLURDLURRLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLDDDDDDDRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRLLRUUUUUUUUDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLRDLLLUUDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDUUDDDUURDDLULURRDLLLULRRRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLUURULLLULRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDULURLLRUDULLLRRLULDRLRRLLRRDLURDLLURRLLRDLLURDLUUULLDRUDRULDDRULDDRULLLRRLDLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRRULDRRLLRRULLDRRLDDDDDLLLLLLLRRDLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRLRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUURRRRRRRRRLLDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLRUUUUUUDRRLLLRRRRRRDDDDDDULLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDLUDLLURRRDLLLURDLURRLLDLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDRDLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUURDRRRDLURLDLURRRRRRRDLLULURRRRLLDRRULDLULDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLURDRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDURDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDRDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRLRRRLRLRRRDDDDLLUUURRDDDLLLRUUULLDLLLLLLLUUDDRUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDRRRUUUUURRRRULLLLLLLDRDDDDDRRUUUUURRRRULLLLLDDDDDLLDRRRUUUUUURRLLDRULLLLRDDDDDDDRRRLUUUUUURLLLLRRRRRULLLLDDDDDDRRUUUUULLDURDDDLUUUDRRRDDDUUULDDLDRUULLDDRULURRULLDRDDUDRUULLLDRDRRURLLLLDRRURLRRRRRRRRRRDUUDUUUURRDDDDDDUULLLRUURRDDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRRDLLUULLLLDDRRRRUULLLLLLDDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRURDULDRULUUULDDDRUUUURDULDRULLDLLLLDLDDDRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLDDDURDDRRRRRRRLUUUDDDRUUUUUDRRLDRULDUULDDRRUULLLLLLLLLLLDDDDRDRRRRRRRRUUUUURDLULLLLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLUDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLRLLDDRUDDRRRRRRRRRRRRLUULLLLLLLLLRLLLLLDRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLRULRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUURDDUDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDUDRDDRDLLLURDLUUUDRRRDDLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLULLLLLLLLUULDLDDRUDDURUULDLDRRULLDRLLRLLRDDUUDDDLLUDRRRRRRLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDRRRLLDRRULRDLRULDRULLLLLLLLLLULLLLLLLDRULDDRURDLURRLLRRRLDLURRDLLURRRLLURDDRUDLURRDLLURRRDLLURURDDLULLLLLLLLURDLDRURDDLUURRDRLRLULLLDRRLDRULURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRDLLRRULDLURRRRRDLLLLLURDLULRRUDURRRLLRLLLLLLLLURLURDLURRDLURRDLDRRLULDLDRRRRLLLURRLLURRDRLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLDRRULLLLLLULURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRDLURRDLLULRRRRRRRLLLLLLDDDDRRUUUURDRRRLULDRULLLDRULLLDRRRULDRRRULLLDRRULLLLLDDDDRRRUUULLLLDDDRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRUUDRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLRRRURDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLUDLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRRLULDLRURRDLLLURDRRULDLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUDLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUURRRRRLLLLLDRDLURRRLLLDRLLURDRULDUURRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLUUDULDLLLLRRLLLLLLUUUULDRRDLLURRDLLRDDUUDRRRRRRRRRDRRRRRRRULLDRURLDRLRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRUURDDLULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDDRURDLURRUUULDDRURDDLLRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLLDDDUDRURDLULLLLLLUULURDLDDRUULDDRULRDLDRUURRRULLLDRRULLRRULLDDRULRDDDLUUUDDULDDRURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLUURRRRRRRRURRRULULDDUURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRLLRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLDDDLLRRRRRLLRRRRRRULRRRRLRULLDRRRRRRRRLLRDLURULLLDRRULLDRRULDRRRRLDLULRRDDLUURLDRULDLURULLRLLLDURRDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLURDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRDDLLLLUURRDDLLRDLUUURDDDLUUURRDDDLLUURRRRDLDLLLUURRRLDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULDDRULDRLDRULLLLLLLLLLDRURDLURRRDLLLURDLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRDLLUDRRULDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLULUULDDDRURULDRULDDRULLLLLLLLLLRLLLULDRDUULDDUUUDDRUULDDRULDDRULDLLUUURDLDRULDDRURRDLRURDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURURRRRDDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRULDRLLLRRULDRRULLLDRRULLRRLLLRRLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRUULDRULLDDRRULLLDRRULLLRRRDLLLRRLDRUULLDDRULLLLLLURULLDRLLURRDLLRURRRDLDULDRRRULLLDRRRRLLLLURDRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRDRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLURRDLDRUULLDLDDRRRUUULLLLDDDRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRUUDDRULLLLLLLLURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRRRRRUDRULDRLLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRULLLDDDRRUULLDDRRULLLLLURRDLLURDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRRRRRUULRRRDDRRULLLDRRULLLLRDRULLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRULLDRUUDRULLDRDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLURLLLDLUURDLLLLLRRRRURDUDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLDUDLRRLRRLLLRRRRRLLUURDLDRRLLRRRLLRRLRRRRRRRLUURDLLLLLLLLLUDRURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLDDRRRRLLLLRRRRRRLLLLURRRDLLURRRRRRRRDULLDRRULLLLLLLRLLLLLDURRRRRLLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRLRDLURRDLLLUULDDRURDLURRDLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDLURRDLLLLRURDURDLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLURRRLLLDLURRRRRRDLLLLLUDLURDLUURRDLRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUDRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLUUDLLLLLRLLLLLULDRURDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLRRLLLLURRRDLURRDLLRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLDRULLRLLLRRRRULRRRRRRRDLULLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDDRRUDLURDLUUDUDLLLLLLLRRURDDLURDLURRRLLRRDLLURDLURRLLDRURDLURRDLLURRRRRRRULLLRDRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRLLULDRRULLLRDRDLUURDDLURRULLDRRLLLRRULLDRRRULLDRULLDDRULLRRRRRRRRRULLDRULLLDDRURULLRRDLDUDLURULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDLRRLDRURULLLDRRLLDRRRULRDLULLULDRULDLRDULRULDDRURRRRRURDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRURULLLDDRRRUDLUUDRRRRLLRRLLLRURRDLURRDLULRRRDLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLRDLLURDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRURLULLLDURRRDLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRULDRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRLRRULDRRRRLLLLULLDRRLRRULLDRRLRRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLRRDLULLDLULLLLRLRLLLDRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRLLLLURRDLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDUDLURRDURDLLURDRRULLDRRLULLRURDDLURULDDRULRULDRULDRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULRDRLLLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRLLLLRLULDLULLLLDRRULDRRRULRLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRURLLLDRRRULLLRDUUDLLLLLLDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLULRRRDLURRRLDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULULLLLLLLLDDUURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLRLLLLLRDLURDRULDRRRLUDRULLDRRULDRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRUDRRULLLDRRRULLRRDLULRRRLLDRRRULLLLDRRULDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRLRLLURDRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLDUDRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRUDRULDRRRLLLLLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRURLDRULRDLRULLLDRRULLLLLLLDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLURRRDLRULDLURRRDLLURRDLLLLLLLLLURDRRULDULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULDURDLULDRRULRDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLLLLLRRRRDULDRRULLDRULDRRULLDLLURLDRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRLLLDRRULLDLURRDLULLLRDLURRDLUDLURULDDRULUDDDUURDLUDRULURDDLURULDRURDURRRRRRRRRLLRRULLLRRRRLDRULLLDRDULRRRLLLRRULLLDRRULLLDRRUULLDRRULLLDLRRRRLLLLRRRRLLDRULLLDRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRURLLLDRDLURLURRRRRRRRRDLRLRRRUULDDRRLULUULDDUUUDDRUULDDDUUDDUUUDDDRUUULDDDRUURRDDDLLUURRRDDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRDRDLLLLLLURRDLUULDDRURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRULLLLLDRDRRRRRUDLUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLUULDDRUULDLDRDRUUDDURRLLURDDULDRRULLDLURRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLDRULLLLDDRRRRUUDRULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRUULLLDDRRULLDDRULLUDLURRDLLURRDLLDRUDRURRRRRRULLDRRURRDLULDRUULLDLDRRUULLDDRRULDLULDRRRULULLDDRUULLLDDRUDRULLDRRULLLDLRRRLLLLDRRRUDLLLURRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRDLURDLLLURRDLLURDLURULDRULDDUULDDRULUUDLURDLRLDRURDLDRULRULRRRRRRRRRRRRLLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRDLLULDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULDRULLRRDLULLRRRLLDRULLLLDRRRURLLLDRDLUURDDLUUURUDRULDRDLULDDRULLDRULDRRULLLDRRULLDDRUUURRRRRRRLULDRRDLLULDDRURRRRRRRRRDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRLLLRRLLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLLLDRRUULLDDRRRRLLLLRRRULLDRRLLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRUULLLDDRUUDDLULLDRRRUULLLDDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDLUURRRRRUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURURRDLRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLLUDURDLURRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLUURDDRRLLURRDLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLULRURRRRRDLLLULLLLLLLLLLLRRRLLUDLDRUULDDRULDDRURDLURRRLLLRURDRDLLURRDLLURRRRLDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRLRLLRRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLUUDDRUULDDDRUURRDDLULRRDLLURDLURRDLURRRLDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLURDDUURDLLURDLUURRDLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURURRDLRRDLLLLULURRRRRRRRRDLLULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRLLLDRRRULLULLDRRULLRRLLLDRRULLDDRULRRRRRRRRUULLDRRULLLDRRURDLULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRLDRURDDLUURDDLURRRULLDRRULLLRRRULLLDLRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRUUDDLLURRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDLDRUULDDRURDLULLLUURDLDRURDLURRRDLLURRRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDDDRRUULLLDDRRRULLURDLURRLLRRDLLURRRDLLLLLDRRRRRUUULLDLDDRRRUDLLLURRRULDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLDLDRRUULDDULDRDLUURDDLURRRRRRRRRRURRRRULDLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLLRRURRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRDLLLLRLLURRDLLURLDLURRDLLURRRRRULLDRRULLLLLDDRRRRURRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDDLLLLULLLRRRDRRRRULLLLLUDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRURRDLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRDRRDLLLLLLLUULDDRULRRDLLURRRRRRRULDRULLLDRRULLLLLRRRRLDLRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDUDRULLLLLLLLRDLURRRDLLURRRDLUDLURRDLURRLRDLURRDLLURRRDLLLLLLLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLLLDRRULRLDRURRRRRRLURRRRRRRDLULDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRULLDRULLLDLRRRRULLDRRUDLLURDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDDRDURURDLURRRRRRURRRDLURDLULDRDULULLDDRRRUDLLLLLLLLRRRRRURRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRULLDRRULLLRRLLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDDRRRURLDLURRULLLDRULLLDDRURDLULDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLULDRULLDULDRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLRRRDLULLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURRRRRDLLUDLURDUDRRULRDLURLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRLRRLULLDULLLRDRRUDRULLLLDRRRULLDRRLUDRULDRRULDRUDRRRULLLLLLLLDRRULLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDRDLUULDUDRDRURRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDUDRLLRRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULRDLULDLURRDLULDRRULLLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRRLLLLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRURLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLRDLULLLLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRLUDRULLDRRULLLDLULLDRRRULDURDLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLDURDLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULDRUDLURDLRRULLDRRULLLDLLLUDLURDRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRDRUULDRULDLURDURDLULDRRRRUDRRULLLLLDRRRRRRLULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRLULLLLLDULDRRULDRRRURLDRULLLDRUDRULDRRULDRULLDLLLUDLURDRUDRULLDRRRULLDRURDRULLDRULDRRULLLLLDLRLURRDLURRDLRRLLRURDLLURRRDLURDLRULDLURRDLLLULLDRRULDRRULDRRULLLLDRURLDRULLDRLRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRRULDRULDLURRDLLURRDLURRDULLDDRURRDLLLLUURLDDRURRLRLUDRRULDLURRDLRULDLURRDLULDRRULLRDLLURRDLULDRULLDRRULDULRDLURLRLDRRRRULDLURRDLULRRLLDRRULLDLLRURDURDLULDRRULLDLURRDLULDRRULL


----------



## soup (Dec 18, 2013)

24 puzzle (5x5) in *13.248*, 182 moves, 13.738tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




124622510161124817713232141592112031819

RDLDDRUULDDRUURDDDLUURDRLLRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURUUULDRDLULDDRUULDDRLDRURURDLLUULLDDRUURDLLDRRUURDLUULDDRURRDLLLURRRULLLDDRRUULLDRULLDDRURRRULLDRULDRRULLLDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRRULL


----------



## soup (Dec 18, 2013)

63 puzzle (8x8) in *1:37.498*, 1329 moves, 13.631tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




121551626163216302334381424451841258740502143314433594826361157495694631017535412013196047422728524655353738293922525

UUUULLDRRLDDRUULLDDRRULLDRRLDDRUULDDRURDLURURDDLURRRDLLLLLRUUULDDDRUULURDLUDDDRUULLLDRRRLLDRRULLUUUUUULDDRULDDDDRUUULDDDRUURDDLUURRDDLLULRRRDLDRULLLDRURRLLLDRURRULLLDDDRRUULLRDRURDLDRUDLURULLDRRUDLDRUULLLDDRRRURRRRDLLLLLLLUURRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURDLURULRDUUURDLULDDDRUULDDDRUULLDDRRULLLDLLURUUURDLDRULDDRULLLDDRRRURRRRUULLDDRRULLLDLRRULLLDRRUDLLRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRULULDDRRULDRLLDRUUURRRRRLDRULDLRRLDRULLLLLRUULURDLURRDDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLLDRRURLDRULLDDRRUULLDDRRULLLLUUUUDRDUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRULLDRUULDRDLUURRUUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRULLURDLDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRLDLLURRDULDRURDLLRUDLURDLUUULDDDRUUUULDRLDRULDDDRUURRDRDLLLURRLRULLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLDUULDLURRUUURDLLDRRURDLDRULLLLDDRRRRULUURDDLURRRDLLULRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRUULDDRULDRULLLLDRRRULULDDRLURDULDRDLUUUDDURDRLLUDRDLUULDRULLDRLDRUUURRRRDLLULDRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLRRLLRRDRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLDLDRRURDLDRUUURRLLLLDRRRULLDRULLLDRRRLLLRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRLURDLURRDLLURRLLRRLDLURRRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRULLLDRRULLDDRURULLLDRRULLDDRUULLDRDUDLURDLUDUDLURDLURRRRURLDRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDDRLURDLUURDDLUURRRRDLLULLDRRRLLRRLULDRRRULDRULLDRDRUULRDDLURRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRLURDRULLDRRULLLLDRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRULDURDRULLDRRULLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRULLRDLULDRRULLLLDRRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULDLLURDRULL


----------



## soup (Dec 19, 2013)

99 puzzle (10x10) in *3:31.456*, 2998 moves, 14.178tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




384361671359216852216647742172571784437346966261189964133554586305090819194547036235688395236053823287243563976222851765498187646109929759557208468892491451912739180744772832758931531487940

DDLLLULDDDRUULLDDRRUULUURDLDDRUULDDRURDDLULUUUULDDUURLDRULDDDRUULDDRULDDRURDLURLDDRURRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUUUUUURRUUDDDUULDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDRDDLUULDDRULDDRUUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULLLDDRRRULLLLLLUUUUUURDDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUURDLDDRRULLRRULDDRUUUUUULLLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLLLURRDLDRURDLLUURRRRRULDRLLLRRRDLULLDRRUULLDDRRDDDLLUUULDDDRUULUDDDDDDRUUULLDDDRUDRUUUULDDRUULLDDDDRRUULLLDDRRRURUUULRRRUUUDUULDRLULDDDRUURDLULDDRUURRRULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRRDDDDLLUUUUUDLDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUURDDDLULDLDLUURRLLDDRULURRDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRULDDRURRRRDLLLLLURRRULLLDDRUUUUUUUULDRULDDRUULDDDRUULLDDDRRULDDRULLDDRRULLDDRRLLLLRRRURLLDRRULLDDRRUUUUURRUURRLLLRRULLDRULLRLLDRUDLLURDRLLURDRRDDLLUURDDLLUURRDLDLLRRUUDLUDRDLDUUURDDDLUUULLDDDRUULRDDDUUULLDRDRRUULLLDDRRRUULLLDDRRRDLLLURRDDLLUURRDDLLUUDDRRDLLDUUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUUURDRDDLLUUURDDLURDLURRDLURRDLLLRURRULLLDDRURRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURULLDRURLLDRRULLDDRUUURUULDDDRUULDDDURUULDLDRRLDRURDLLLDRRRUUULLDRRULLLDRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRUUUURRRRURDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRURDDLUULDDRUDLDRUUUURRRRUURDLULDRDLULLDRRDLULDRLLRRDLULLDRRUULLLDDDDRDRUULULDDDUURRULLDDDRRUULLLDDRRRUUURLRUUUULDDRULDDDUULDDDRRUUULDDDRURURRRURDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLLURRDLDLUUDDUUDDDUUURDDDLUURRRULLLDRUUDDRRULLLLDRRRDDLLUURRDDLDLUURLDDRULUURRDLRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRULLDRRULDRULLLDDRRUULLDRRDLLURRULLDDRURRRRDLLLLLLRUULDDRURULLLDRRULLDDRUURRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLLLRRUDRULLLDRRRULLLLUULDRURDDLDRRULRDLULURRLLRRDLLURRRDLLLDRDRUULLLUUUURDDLURDDLUURDDLRDDLUURDDDLURRLLRDLUURDDLUURDDRRUUUDDRULUULDURDLULDDRULDDRURDLLURRRRRDLLLLUDLURDLUURDRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRULLLDDRRURULDRULDLRRULLLDRRRULLRRDLRULDRUDULLDRUULLLDLLDRDRRRUUURRRULDRDLULLDRDRUULDDRUULLDLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULULLDDRRLLLLRRLRRULLDDRULLLUUURDLDRURDLDRURDLLDRRULUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULLDDRRURRRRRUULDDRULLLLLLUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDURURDDLURRDLLULRRRRDLLUURRRRDLLRDLURRDLLLLUDURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDLDRRUURRUULDDRURDLULDRRRLLLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLUUURDDDDLUURDLRDLUUDRRRRRULLDRRLLLLRRULLRRRLLDRRUULLDDRULLDRUULLDRLDRULLLDRDLURRRLLLRDUDURULLDDURDLUURRDLURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLUDLURDLUURRRRRDDLLLLLLURRDULULDDRURRLLLURLDRURDLRDLULLLURRLDLURURDDLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLDRULLLLDRRULLRRRLLURDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLDRRULLLUURDDLURDDLUURRRRRRRRRDLLRULDRULLLDRRULLRRULLLDDRRUUDLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRUULLDLDRRULLDDURDLURRRRUURDDLURRRDLLULRRRRDLLLRRRLLURRDLURRDLLURRULDRULLLDRDRULLLLLDLURRDLLLUULDDRURDLURRRDLLUDRRULDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRLLLRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDDRUULLLLDDRURULDRULLDDRUULDRRRULLRRRRLLLDRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLRRRLLRRLDRULLLDRRULDRRULDRULLLLLLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLRLLLLDRRURRDLULLDRRULRRLLLDRRRULLLLRDULDRULDRRULDRRULLLLDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLLLLLURRDLURDRULLDRULRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULRDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDURDLURRDLLRULRRLLDRRULL


----------



## soup (Dec 19, 2013)

99puzzle avg5 pb: (3:31.456), 3:51.383, 3:36.520, (4:01.103), 3:45.374 = *3:44.426*
99puzzle avg12 pb: (4:17.721), 3:50.974, 3:48.246, (3:31.456), 3:51.383, 3:36.520, 4:01.103, 3:45.374, 4:01.014, 4:17.598, 3:44.734, 3:56.158 = *3:53.310*


----------



## already1329 (Dec 19, 2013)

15 puzzle

8.423 Average of 12: (6.734), 7.662, 9.438, 6.968, 8.093, 9.106, 9.846, 8.266, (10.026), 9.319, 8.693, 6.835

7.574 Average of 5: (6.734), 7.662, (9.438), 6.968, 8.093


----------



## soup (Dec 19, 2013)

15 puzzle (4x4) in *3.871*, *55 moves*, 14.208tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




131278365124914111015

DLLDRUURDDLURRDLURULDRULLLDDRRUULDLUURRRDLULLDRRULDRULL



yssssssssssssssssss


----------



## soup (Dec 19, 2013)

*15puzzle avg1000 pb:*


Spoiler



6.304, 8.776, 8.935, 9.775, 7.927, 8.560, 8.111, 9.191, 9.111, 11.416, 12.104, 8.376, 11.384, 7.175, 12.864, 9.344, 5.519, 7.935, 10.032, 9.383, 10.631, 9.263, 6.728, 12.648, 13.392, 9.303, 11.095, 10.039, 6.527, 8.423, 12.431, 9.959, 9.527, 9.575, 10.407, 9.903, 9.999, 12.095, 7.919, 11.679, 8.823, 8.711, 8.735, 8.951, 9.167, 7.935, 8.151, 7.823, 11.199, 10.895, 12.415, 6.663, 8.807, 8.407, 7.967, 9.975, 8.927, 7.759, 11.063, 12.599, 12.007, 12.431, 11.831, 8.759, 6.695, 13.599, 5.839, 11.167, 7.159, 14.912, 9.279, 8.527, 9.847, 9.040, 7.991, 7.327, 9.031, 9.399, 8.103, 6.487, 10.983, 8.231, 10.351, 10.919, 12.192, 11.664, 8.263, 9.687, 8.951, 6.903, 6.519, 8.343, 6.175, 7.351, 6.871, 8.551, 5.903, 7.359, 7.791, 7.455, 9.831, 8.319, 6.967, 7.671, 10.895, 9.471, 12.063, 9.391, 7.143, 8.127, 9.695, 11.519, 8.583, 7.439, 7.551, 7.551, 7.567, 11.703, 9.447, 6.775, 6.279, 8.263, 7.559, 13.047, 9.015, 4.783, 6.967, 16.463, 8.495, 9.327, 7.615, 5.191, 10.296, 9.335, 8.703, 10.143, 11.151, 10.007, 5.839, 9.223, 8.023, 9.151, 7.791, 9.439, 11.191, 9.503, 8.583, 9.431, 6.967, 8.327, 11.919, 10.167, 7.087, 9.999, 11.727, 7.855, 13.055, 8.167, 7.759, 11.271, 7.327, 9.031, 8.967, 7.727, 11.007, 9.135, 6.087, 13.871, 8.799, 13.807, 10.543, 8.007, 7.127, 8.991, 8.807, 5.047, 8.151, 7.503, 9.007, 10.855, 9.496, 10.719, 9.183, 10.032, 7.616, 10.151, 9.495, 14.519, 6.488, 6.375, 10.839, 10.639, 10.111, 10.824, 14.175, 9.807, 8.687, 9.832, 10.055, 7.263, 7.119, 6.671, 8.335, 13.072, 5.575, 8.727, 8.231, 11.095, 7.151, 9.679, 9.423, 7.071, 10.423, 8.367, 10.839, 8.895, 10.831, 10.039, 7.535, 10.983, 8.711, 8.335, 8.111, 9.239, 8.791, 8.319, 9.799, 7.839, 9.879, 9.847, 6.879, 8.791, 11.087, 9.319, 9.831, 8.663, 10.775, 9.007, 10.151, 8.191, 10.223, 10.063, 8.151, 8.575, 10.823, 8.271, 8.271, 11.439, 11.936, 6.815, 10.304, 12.639, 9.919, 9.847, 10.568, 11.503, 10.847, 7.279, 8.967, 6.199, 10.840, 9.560, 10.511, 6.207, 11.600, 8.903, 9.232, 9.327, 10.951, 8.543, 10.631, 9.208, 11.799, 5.575, 11.311, 7.071, 10.055, 9.871, 8.983, 7.591, 6.455, 12.288, 10.799, 12.336, 7.519, 7.775, 9.351, 10.911, 9.768, 8.871, 10.039, 10.295, 9.151, 8.063, 9.127, 7.367, 7.983, 9.895, 10.223, 10.703, 9.007, 9.207, 6.351, 10.231, 10.760, 8.711, 10.224, 10.535, 9.432, 7.991, 8.271, 8.303, 10.103, 13.487, 11.983, 8.951, 12.127, 7.143, 7.839, 9.983, 9.471, 7.663, 7.799, 5.671, 7.175, 10.679, 7.415, 10.543, 11.919, 7.703, 8.735, 6.519, 7.239, 12.303, 13.055, 11.775, 8.919, 11.743, 13.087, 13.183, 10.999, 8.887, 8.743, 7.631, 9.215, 9.191, 7.703, 7.071, 14.271, 6.799, 8.295, 8.327, 8.839, 8.039, 9.183, 11.231, 9.103, 9.383, 6.111, 10.695, 10.095, 8.111, 7.503, 5.415, 8.295, 5.991, 10.047, 7.671, 10.991, 6.063, 14.895, 6.495, 6.591, 7.183, 7.911, 7.575, 7.823, 7.151, 9.847, 7.295, 10.536, 12.807, 9.263, 8.431, 8.679, 18.048, 7.135, 9.911, 6.176, 6.671, 9.351, 9.599, 15.943, 7.863, 7.967, 8.575, 4.999, 10.631, 10.336, 12.360, 7.599, 5.583, 8.144, 9.544, 12.823, 8.704, 12.999, 7.719, 8.944, 8.535, 7.999, 7.655, 8.335, 6.423, 9.879, 7.847, 10.199, 7.159, 8.407, 10.047, 6.983, 9.416, 10.951, 10.551, 9.087, 9.223, 7.248, 10.559, 8.719, 6.863, 8.799, 5.535, 11.167, 8.903, 6.655, 11.231, 10.111, 10.647, 8.359, 13.263, 11.279, 8.951, 8.351, 9.831, 6.687, 9.528, 6.455, 8.071, 12.119, 7.719, 14.960, 7.703, 6.327, 6.895, 15.239, 9.823, 10.551, 9.744, 9.207, 9.184, 12.287, 6.991, 11.464, 11.991, 10.312, 10.359, (3.871), 10.079, 7.735, 10.951, 10.440, 11.895, 8.695, 8.967, 11.383, 6.455, 9.351, 7.311, 9.007, 9.936, 10.608, 7.159, 9.088, 9.007, 6.351, 10.976, 8.359, 8.759, 6.416, 11.480, 9.951, 10.463, 9.511, 9.728, 6.407, 7.031, 11.511, 9.695, 10.023, 11.152, 9.728, 12.168, 5.647, 10.960, 7.039, 7.688, 8.967, 8.223, 13.280, 7.015, 8.088, 7.775, 8.087, 7.055, 7.672, 15.808, 12.207, 7.415, 11.856, 9.359, 6.607, 9.056, 6.847, 7.408, 9.960, 10.904, 5.031, 13.432, 7.727, 8.719, 11.647, 10.295, 9.607, 9.791, 10.240, 8.287, 8.919, 8.808, 11.535, 11.071, 7.623, 11.007, 12.967, 10.983, 6.471, 9.327, 9.631, 6.391, 12.792, 12.832, 7.575, 8.687, 9.807, 9.304, 7.392, 10.391, 9.039, 7.143, 9.272, 11.736, 10.287, 7.839, 8.023, 8.592, 10.792, 8.080, 6.191, 6.943, 9.047, 12.296, 9.200, 10.055, 9.719, 7.935, 9.496, 7.015, 7.471, 12.127, 7.567, 8.487, 11.599, 11.280, 7.807, 9.759, 9.303, 5.775, 7.440, 8.663, 8.351, 7.488, 11.224, 9.095, 6.343, 9.624, 7.863, 7.560, 8.511, 8.776, 4.951, 10.704, 12.776, 7.071, 9.552, 9.215, 12.527, 7.687, 5.944, 9.343, 7.903, 7.087, 6.527, 7.367, 11.399, 10.720, 9.584, 10.575, 5.983, 11.288, 6.944, 14.031, 9.616, 13.487, 12.248, 12.239, 12.191, 13.655, 6.663, 10.848, 6.695, 7.951, 8.568, 9.967, 7.576, 15.016, 8.999, 8.079, 10.152, 9.439, 10.327, 8.392, 11.624, 5.519, 9.672, 8.671, 10.879, 11.687, 6.127, 7.087, 8.343, 7.728, 10.136, 9.023, 9.063, 7.591, 10.095, 16.744, 10.495, 10.079, 12.000, 11.151, 12.376, 8.391, 6.079, 10.408, 9.527, 8.119, 8.319, 9.952, 13.064, 13.176, 12.847, 8.175, 7.559, 5.639, 8.007, 7.071, 8.823, 10.608, 9.023, 12.344, 10.079, 9.607, 11.663, 8.952, 7.959, 8.695, 8.295, 12.208, 6.599, 7.976, 8.295, 10.680, 9.015, 12.703, 12.176, 7.639, 13.248, 11.215, 8.743, 7.760, 8.919, 10.112, 7.647, 8.672, 6.151, 15.760, 13.655, 7.991, 9.111, 10.295, 9.343, 11.560, 11.023, 9.752, 7.047, 8.015, 8.951, 6.951, 6.832, 11.663, 14.216, 9.160, 8.191, 6.927, 7.503, 8.335, 8.023, 7.879, 9.079, 9.360, 11.319, 9.823, 7.904, 8.079, 8.447, 7.295, 8.904, 11.727, 10.016, 9.479, 8.168, 8.728, 9.879, 9.719, 6.711, 10.887, 7.936, 7.999, 9.960, 13.488, 6.951, 9.960, 9.816, 16.016, 12.744, 12.712, 9.687, 8.800, 13.648, 7.615, 7.527, 8.791, 9.207, 6.983, 11.792, 11.511, 10.344, 10.959, 8.192, 10.304, 8.279, 8.847, 8.072, 8.064, 12.320, 8.711, 10.815, 8.207, 8.543, 7.135, 9.752, 9.696, 13.311, 10.608, 11.360, 10.576, 10.775, 9.079, 9.607, 8.255, 6.951, 11.535, 8.279, 9.983, 13.087, 9.751, 4.295, 5.599, 12.615, 10.391, 7.007, 9.127, 14.495, 6.839, 9.999, 10.207, 6.447, 10.279, 12.175, 12.255, 8.935, 12.199, 6.583, 5.695, 10.199, 13.679, 10.375, 5.727, 9.111, 8.631, 8.055, 7.647, 11.311, 7.087, 7.951, 12.239, 11.903, 11.655, 8.551, 11.079, 8.383, 9.255, 12.831, 9.183, 13.679, 7.791, (20.311), 7.911, 7.663, 8.871, 8.079, 10.471, 9.823, 10.639, 11.895, 7.055, 8.943, 9.671, 9.895, 8.543, 7.791, 4.911, 14.247, 12.511, 11.551, 9.591, 10.639, 14.687, 9.887, 11.023, 10.952, 7.639, 13.480, 9.255, 10.320, 12.311, 6.648, 12.024, 10.751, 10.311, 8.296, 8.511, 6.623, 10.735, 10.463, 9.263, 9.367, 13.303, 8.615, 11.376, 9.928, 11.152, 11.727, 10.848, 9.400, 14.608, 10.943, 8.159, 12.559, 8.839, 9.663, 9.567, 4.839, 11.015, 7.279, 6.527, 11.239, 8.335, 9.815, 9.071, 12.935, 7.783, 10.143, 7.239, 14.591, 11.375, 10.911, 12.591, 9.279, 12.551, 6.615, 5.927, 7.055, 8.879, 12.912, 8.247, 8.215, 11.855, 9.799, 8.127, 10.791, 11.679, 6.495, 11.703, 8.311, 10.848, 8.776, 9.135, 10.160, 9.232, 6.360, 7.319, 8.719, 9.919, 8.775, 12.495, 7.959, 6.520, 7.464, 8.887, 11.895, 8.007, 8.175, 5.287, 8.615, 18.184, 12.223, 9.351, 11.495, 12.855, 13.456, 9.743, 11.432, 11.095, 9.751, 11.720, 7.751, 11.872, 11.087, 6.575, 8.551, 9.039, 13.928, 6.679, 7.519, 8.719, 10.015, 7.855, 9.351, 10.335, 9.151, 9.215, 11.344, 11.744, 8.159, 11.679, 11.183, 10.031, 9.711, 10.992, 8.095, 11.944, 10.495, 11.551, 10.839, 5.664, 11.759, 9.207, 9.512, 6.911, 7.080, 10.719, 7.759, 6.551, 5.775, 7.975, 8.727, 7.063, 9.919, 12.199


 = *9.396*

*15puzzle avg500 pb*:


Spoiler



6.903, 6.519, 8.343, (6.175), 7.351, 6.871, 8.551, (5.903), 7.359, 7.791, 7.455, 9.831, 8.319, 6.967, 7.671, 10.895, 9.471, 12.063, 9.391, 7.143, 8.127, 9.695, 11.519, 8.583, 7.439, 7.551, 7.551, 7.567, 11.703, 9.447, 6.775, 6.279, 8.263, 7.559, (13.047), 9.015, (4.783), 6.967, (16.463), 8.495, 9.327, 7.615, (5.191), 10.296, 9.335, 8.703, 10.143, 11.151, 10.007, (5.839), 9.223, 8.023, 9.151, 7.791, 9.439, 11.191, 9.503, 8.583, 9.431, 6.967, 8.327, 11.919, 10.167, 7.087, 9.999, 11.727, 7.855, (13.055), 8.167, 7.759, 11.271, 7.327, 9.031, 8.967, 7.727, 11.007, 9.135, (6.087), (13.871), 8.799, (13.807), 10.543, 8.007, 7.127, 8.991, 8.807, (5.047), 8.151, 7.503, 9.007, 10.855, 9.496, 10.719, 9.183, 10.032, 7.616, 10.151, 9.495, (14.519), 6.488, 6.375, 10.839, 10.639, 10.111, 10.824, (14.175), 9.807, 8.687, 9.832, 10.055, 7.263, 7.119, 6.671, 8.335, (13.072), (5.575), 8.727, 8.231, 11.095, 7.151, 9.679, 9.423, 7.071, 10.423, 8.367, 10.839, 8.895, 10.831, 10.039, 7.535, 10.983, 8.711, 8.335, 8.111, 9.239, 8.791, 8.319, 9.799, 7.839, 9.879, 9.847, 6.879, 8.791, 11.087, 9.319, 9.831, 8.663, 10.775, 9.007, 10.151, 8.191, 10.223, 10.063, 8.151, 8.575, 10.823, 8.271, 8.271, 11.439, 11.936, 6.815, 10.304, 12.639, 9.919, 9.847, 10.568, 11.503, 10.847, 7.279, 8.967, (6.199), 10.840, 9.560, 10.511, (6.207), 11.600, 8.903, 9.232, 9.327, 10.951, 8.543, 10.631, 9.208, 11.799, (5.575), 11.311, 7.071, 10.055, 9.871, 8.983, 7.591, 6.455, 12.288, 10.799, 12.336, 7.519, 7.775, 9.351, 10.911, 9.768, 8.871, 10.039, 10.295, 9.151, 8.063, 9.127, 7.367, 7.983, 9.895, 10.223, 10.703, 9.007, 9.207, 6.351, 10.231, 10.760, 8.711, 10.224, 10.535, 9.432, 7.991, 8.271, 8.303, 10.103, (13.487), 11.983, 8.951, 12.127, 7.143, 7.839, 9.983, 9.471, 7.663, 7.799, (5.671), 7.175, 10.679, 7.415, 10.543, 11.919, 7.703, 8.735, 6.519, 7.239, 12.303, (13.055), 11.775, 8.919, 11.743, (13.087), (13.183), 10.999, 8.887, 8.743, 7.631, 9.215, 9.191, 7.703, 7.071, (14.271), 6.799, 8.295, 8.327, 8.839, 8.039, 9.183, 11.231, 9.103, 9.383, (6.111), 10.695, 10.095, 8.111, 7.503, (5.415), 8.295, (5.991), 10.047, 7.671, 10.991, (6.063), (14.895), 6.495, 6.591, 7.183, 7.911, 7.575, 7.823, 7.151, 9.847, 7.295, 10.536, 12.807, 9.263, 8.431, 8.679, (18.048), 7.135, 9.911, (6.176), 6.671, 9.351, 9.599, (15.943), 7.863, 7.967, 8.575, (4.999), 10.631, 10.336, 12.360, 7.599, (5.583), 8.144, 9.544, 12.823, 8.704, (12.999), 7.719, 8.944, 8.535, 7.999, 7.655, 8.335, 6.423, 9.879, 7.847, 10.199, 7.159, 8.407, 10.047, 6.983, 9.416, 10.951, 10.551, 9.087, 9.223, 7.248, 10.559, 8.719, 6.863, 8.799, (5.535), 11.167, 8.903, 6.655, 11.231, 10.111, 10.647, 8.359, (13.263), 11.279, 8.951, 8.351, 9.831, 6.687, 9.528, 6.455, 8.071, 12.119, 7.719, (14.960), 7.703, 6.327, 6.895, (15.239), 9.823, 10.551, 9.744, 9.207, 9.184, 12.287, 6.991, 11.464, 11.991, 10.312, 10.359, (3.871), 10.079, 7.735, 10.951, 10.440, 11.895, 8.695, 8.967, 11.383, 6.455, 9.351, 7.311, 9.007, 9.936, 10.608, 7.159, 9.088, 9.007, 6.351, 10.976, 8.359, 8.759, 6.416, 11.480, 9.951, 10.463, 9.511, 9.728, 6.407, 7.031, 11.511, 9.695, 10.023, 11.152, 9.728, 12.168, (5.647), 10.960, 7.039, 7.688, 8.967, 8.223, (13.280), 7.015, 8.088, 7.775, 8.087, 7.055, 7.672, (15.808), 12.207, 7.415, 11.856, 9.359, 6.607, 9.056, 6.847, 7.408, 9.960, 10.904, (5.031), (13.432), 7.727, 8.719, 11.647, 10.295, 9.607, 9.791, 10.240, 8.287, 8.919, 8.808, 11.535, 11.071, 7.623, 11.007, (12.967), 10.983, 6.471, 9.327, 9.631, 6.391, 12.792, (12.832), 7.575, 8.687, 9.807, 9.304, 7.392, 10.391, 9.039, 7.143, 9.272, 11.736, 10.287, 7.839, 8.023, 8.592, 10.792, 8.080, (6.191), 6.943, 9.047, 12.296, 9.200, 10.055, 9.719, 7.935, 9.496, 7.015, 7.471, 12.127, 7.567, 8.487, 11.599, 11.280, 7.807, 9.759, 9.303, (5.775), 7.440, 8.663, 8.351


 = *9.104*

15puzzle avg100 pb: 8.263, 9.687, 8.951, 6.903, 6.519, 8.343, 6.175, 7.351, 6.871, 8.551, 5.903, 7.359, 7.791, 7.455, 9.831, 8.319, 6.967, 7.671, 10.895, 9.471, 12.063, 9.391, 7.143, 8.127, 9.695, 11.519, 8.583, 7.439, 7.551, 7.551, 7.567, 11.703, 9.447, 6.775, 6.279, 8.263, 7.559, 13.047, 9.015, (4.783), 6.967, (16.463), 8.495, 9.327, 7.615, 5.191, 10.296, 9.335, 8.703, 10.143, 11.151, 10.007, 5.839, 9.223, 8.023, 9.151, 7.791, 9.439, 11.191, 9.503, 8.583, 9.431, 6.967, 8.327, 11.919, 10.167, 7.087, 9.999, 11.727, 7.855, 13.055, 8.167, 7.759, 11.271, 7.327, 9.031, 8.967, 7.727, 11.007, 9.135, 6.087, 13.871, 8.799, 13.807, 10.543, 8.007, 7.127, 8.991, 8.807, 5.047, 8.151, 7.503, 9.007, 10.855, 9.496, 10.719, 9.183, 10.032, 7.616, 10.151 = *8.823*


15puzzle avg50 pb: 8.263, 9.687, 8.951, 6.903, 6.519, 8.343, 6.175, 7.351, 6.871, 8.551, 5.903, 7.359, 7.791, 7.455, 9.831, 8.319, 6.967, 7.671, 10.895, 9.471, 12.063, 9.391, 7.143, 8.127, 9.695, 11.519, 8.583, 7.439, 7.551, 7.551, 7.567, 11.703, 9.447, 6.775, 6.279, 8.263, 7.559, 13.047, 9.015, (4.783), 6.967, (16.463), 8.495, 9.327, 7.615, 5.191, 10.296, 9.335, 8.703, 10.143 = *8.418*

15puzzle avg12 pb: (8.951), 6.903, 6.519, 8.343, 6.175, 7.351, 6.871, 8.551, (5.903), 7.359, 7.791, 7.455 = *7.332*


----------



## soup (Dec 20, 2013)

14 puzzle (5x3) in *4.983*, 85 moves, *17.058tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




3114921213105746118

DLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRLLRRRULLDRRULDRULLLLDDRRURULLDRULLDDRULRRRRLLURRDLULDRRULLRDLLLU


----------



## soup (Dec 20, 2013)

195 puzzle (14x14) in *12:03.896*, 9111 moves, *12.586tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




158115151123912793103254980232307672137548618130651477951836924134163611731749550967028678944191088575561231075940921496014612121848315019163136461051677491299742712418710687178641451931111591901173518911610415447451761431005214299113881141021105194201351277132153416179112611275512514178144661762311015113313868182192369152533188371575822432615610117516216413116818416138186177119719817212834481221391701601405713148171908241155813373118166129861801851410918119516932120165194

RRRRUDULLDDRUULLDRRRULDDRULLDDRRULDDDRUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDRULDRLDUURDDLURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLUURRDDLURRRDLULLDRURRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURURRRDDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLULDDRURRRDDLUURDLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRLLLDRRRUULLLDRRRRLLLLDRRRUULULDDRRLLUURDLDRRRRULLLLDRDRRRUULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDDRURULLDRURDLLLDRRRULLDRRUULDLDDRRUULLDDDRRUULDLDDRRUULLDDDRRUULLDDRRLLDRRUUULDDDRLULLDRRRULLUUUUUUULUUUULDURDUULDDRULDRRRLLLLDRRURRRULLRRLLDRRRULLLDRRULULDDRLULDRDDDLLUUULDDDDRURUULLDRRUULDDDUURDDULDDRUULRULDRULDDDRRUULLDURRDDLUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUUUULDDRULLLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLUUUUUDRDDRRDLLUDRULLRRRLLLDRRULURRRRRLRDLULDULLDRRRULLLRRLLDRRULLDRLLLLRRRRULLDRRULLLLDDDDDDDDURRUUUUUUUDLLLURDLURRDDLULRRRLLDRLRULURRDRLLDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUULRRRRRDLULDRULLDRRULLLDRRDLUDLURDDDLUULLDRDRUUULDDRULDDDRUULLDDDDDDDDDRRRLUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRRLUUUUUUUDRRRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRURULLDRULLLLLDDDDDDDRDLRRRRUUUUUUULRLLLDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUULLLLLUDDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUDLLLLLLDDDDLRRRRRRRRLUUUULLLLLLDLDDDLRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRUUUULRLLLLRLLLUUUULDRULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDDUUUUDDDRDUUULDDDRUUUUDDUUUDDDUULDDRULDDDRUURDDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRDLURRRRDLLLULURDDUULDDRULLLLURDLDRURDLURDLRURDLLUUUUDRULDDRULDDRULLDDRUDRULUDRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUUURDDLDRURDLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRURDLUULDDRULLDRRRDLLLLRRLDRULDRULLRRRRULLLDLUURRDLLLRRRULLLDRRRRRLDRRLLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLURRRDLDLLUURRDRDLLLUUDDRDLUUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDDRRULUUULDDDRRRDLLUULDDDRUULLDDRRRLDLURDLLLLDRRRRURRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRDLLLLULDLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDRRLLURRDLDLLLLLLLLLRRRRRLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLRUULLDDRRUUULDRDLLRULLDRDRUULLRDRULLDDRUURUUUUDRRDLLDRURDLLDRRURDDLRULDRULLDLLLLDRRRRRRUUUUDRRRRRDUUULDDRDLUURDLULLDRRDLULDRDRLLULDLRLRRLULDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLRRLLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDDRUURUDUUUUURRRDDUDRRDLDLDUULDDUULDDRRULLDRDRURDLLUURRRDLDLURRRDLLLURRDLLURURDDLURRLURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLLLURRDLURRRDLLUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDUUDDDRUULDDDRRULLDDUURDRDLURLURRDLDLUUUULDDDDRUULDLDRRRULDLURRRDLDLUULLLURRRRLLLRRDLLURRDLLDDRRUDLDRUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUULLLDRDRRURRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLUURDLRRRDLLLLLURURDRDLLURLUUUUUUULULDRULDDRURUDLRRLLRRLLURDLURDDDLLUUDDDRUUULDDDRUUURDDDDLUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUULLLDLLLURRDLUUURRDDLLURRDDLURRRDLLURRRLLUDRDLURRDLDLDRRUDUUUURDRDDDDLLUUURDDDLUURRDDLDLUUDDRULUULLDDRUUULUUUURRRRRRRRRUULDRDLULDRDLULLDRRDLULLDRRRLLULDLRRRDLULDRDLULDRDLLRULDDURDLULDRUUUUUULLLLLDULDRURDLDRRULRUDRLLDRUDURDLDRURDLLDRRRULRDLULDRRUDULDDRULLDRUUURDLULLDRDRUULLDLDDDDRRRRLUUULLDLDRRRULLDURRDDLLRUDRULLLDRRRULRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRUUULDDDLUUUUUUUUURRRRDRURULDDRLURDLULDRDLULDRRLDLLRULDRDDLULDDRUULLDRRUULDLDRDRUULDDRULDDLDRUUDDRUULLDDRRULLDRRULLDDRULRURUURRRRRRRRRRUULDLRRLDDUUDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUUULDDDRULLLLLLLLLLUUUURDLDDRUURDLLURDURDLRDUULDDDRUURDDLULURRDRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLULRRRRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLLULRURRDDLLDRRULRRRDDULLULDURDLUULUURUDLLLUUUULLLDRRULLLDRRULDDRRRUULLDDRRULLDDRRUUULDDRUULDDDDRUUURDDDDLUUUURDLRDDDDLUUUURDRDDDLLUURRRDDLLLULURRRRDRDLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDDRRRUULLDRRULLLLDDRRRURULLDRUULLLDRRLLDRRULLLDRRLDRULLLLLLLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLUURDDULRRRDLLULRRRRDLLURRRDLLLRRLDRULLUUUULRRRRDLULDRDDULLDRDLULDDRUUUUUUUULLLDRURRDLLDRULDRLDRULDDDRUURDLLDRRULLURDLURRRDLLDDRUUURDLULDDDDRRULLDURRDLURLUULDDDDDRUUUUDDDDLURUUULLDDDRRUULLLLDDRRRRULUUULURRRRRRRRURLDRUULDDRULDDRULLDRRLLLLRDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRUULLLLDLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLRRDLLRRULRDLULDRRULLDRDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUDRDLUUDDUURDDLUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRULUUUURUDDDLUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUULLDDRDRUULLDDDRRUULDDDRUULLDRRRLLLDRURRDLLRURLLLRRLDRRUULLDDRURDLLUUUULLDDRDRUULDDRULDDRULULLLLLLLRRRRRLUULURDDDLUURDDDLULURRRDDLULLURRDLLRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLULRRRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLDRULDLLUDRRULDLURULLLLDLUURDLDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLLLLDRRRUDRULLLLURULLLDRRULDDRRUDURLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDDLURLLURRLRDLUURDDLUUUDURRRRRRRLDLRRRLLLRRUUUUUDLRRRDLULDRDLULDRULDLRULLDRRDLULDDRULDDRULLLDDLUURLDDRURULLDRRULLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURDLUUURRRLDDLULDDDDDRRUUUUUULLDDDDDDRRUUUUULLLDDDDDRRRUUUULLLLLDDDDRRRRRUUUULDRLLLLLDDDRRRRRUULLLLLLDDRRRRRRRLUURLLRRRUUUUUDRUULDLDRDRULDRUULLDRRLDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUDLDRUULDDRULLLUUUUULDDRDRULULDDRULLDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRUULDDDRURDLLURLURRDLDLURRRDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLURDUULLDRRLDRUUULLUUULDDRULDDRULLDDRRULLDRDRULDRRDLLURDLURRDLUUUULRRRRLDDRRLDRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLDDRURRRRRRUULLDRLLDRRULLLDLRRRRLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULULURULUUULLDRRLDDRUULDDRULLDDRRULULDDRDRULDDRUUUULLLURDLURRDLURRLLDDRRLLUURRDLDRUULDDDRULLDRDRUUDUULDDRUULDRULLDDDDDDUDRRUUUUULLLLDDDDDDRUDLURRRRUUUULLLDDDDRRRRLUUULLLLLRRRRLLLLDDDRRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRUURRRRUULDRRDLULLLDRRRDUULLDLRRRDLULLRDRURLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRLLLLLDDRRRRRUDRUURLUUUUULLLLLURDLDRURDDULDDRUURDLDLDRUULDRDUULDRRRULLDDRRUULLDDRRRLULDDRRULUDDDURULUDDDRURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRLULLULRLRRLLRRLLLDRURRLDLURRDLUDLURDLURRRRDLLLLLUUDDRUULDDRURDLLURDLLURRRRRDLLLRRRURRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLUURRRDLLLDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLUULLLLRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDRRULLLLRLLLUUURRRRUURDRLDULLRULDRRDLUDLUDDDDUUUULDDDRUULLDDRRLDRUULDDDRUUULLDDDLRRURRDLLRULDRRULRULLDDRURDLLLUURRLUUULDDDRULLDRRLDRULLDDRRULLLLURRRDLURRRRULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRUUUURDLULLDRRLULDDURRDDLLRUULDDRULDDDDRUULULDDDULRRRUDLURULLLDDRRRLLDLRRRULRULLLDLRRRRRLLLLDRRURDULDRULRLLUURRRDRRRULLLRRLDRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRRLLLRUDRULLDRUULLLDLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRDLLURDDLUURDDLURUULDDRULRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLURUULDDRURDDLURRRLLLRRRDLLLUUULLLLLLRUULDLDRDRULDRUULDDDRUULLDRDRULDLRRLLLRDRRULLLULDDRULURDLDRURDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLLLLURRRDLURRRDLLUDLURDLURRRRDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLUULUURRRRDLULDRDLLUDRRLULDDRULLDDRRURRRRUULDRDLULDRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDDRRRRULULLLUULRDDLDLLLDRRURDLURRDLUUURRLDDULRURRUULRRDLULDRDLUULLDDRRDLLLRRULDDRULRRRRDLULURRULLDRRLLDRRULLLDRRUULLDLRRLDRUUULRUDRULLDRRULLDRDLUULDDDRRULRDLUULDDDDDRUUUULLDRDLURDLUURRDLLLDDDRRRUUUULLURLLRDLURRRLDLULRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLDLDDDRLRRRRUUUULLLLDDDDRRRRUUULLLLDDDRLULLDRRRRRRUULLLLLLDDRRRRRRUURLURLLULDDRULDDRULLUURDUULDRRLURRDLDULDRULDLRDRURRDDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRLLLRRRRLDLLLURRRDLURRDLLUUUULDLRDRLLRRDLULDDRULLLULDUULDDRULDDRRLUULLLLLRLUURDDDUUDRDLDLUURDDLLRUULDRUULDDRULDDRURDLURRDLUURDRDLUURDRDLURRLRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRURUDDUULLDRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRULULLDLRRRLULDLDRRULLDDRUULLDDRULLLDRULLURRRDLLDRRULUURDRLLLRRLDRURDRLLLLLDRRRRRUDLULUUURLLDDRULDLDRRULLDLLDRRRRULUURUULLLDDRUURDLDRURDLLDRRUULDDRLDRURRDLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRURDLRULDRULRRRULDRULLLDRRRULLLLRRLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLLDDRUDLURRULLDDRURURRRLULDDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURURRDRLLRDLURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLUDLURRRRDLLLUUURURDRULLDRRDLULDDRRULLDRRUDLURDLULLDRRULLLLDDRRRULRULURRDLLURDDLULDRRULLLDDRULLLURRDLLDRRULLLLLLLDUUDDRULLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLLUUDLRRRRRDLLURRRDLLDRLLUDRRULDLUDRULDLURRRRRUULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDDRRURULLDRRULLLDRULLDDRUURRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRULRRDRULLLLRRRRLULLDLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRDLLLURRDDLLURRDLULURRDLDUUDLDUUDRDLUURRDDLLURLRURDRRRRRRURURDDLURDLRRLURRDLLLLURRRLURDRDLLULRRRDLURRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLURRDLDLURDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLRRLUDLURRDLURRDLLURULDDRURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLDLRULLURRRDRLLLRRURDLLLLURRRRDLRURDLLLLUURDDLURDLLURDLULRRRRRUURRDLLULDLDRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULULLLDDRRULLLDRRULLLDDDRUURDLUDDLURULLDRULDLURDLLUDLURDLURRDLUURRRULLDRRRLULDRDLULLRRLULDDRRULLLDRRULLDDRURRRRRRRRRRRULLDRULLDRULLLLDRRRRLULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRULULLLDLRRRLLDRRRULLLLDDRRULLLDRURRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLURURLDUURDRRRRURDDLURDLURRDLURRRDLLUURRDDLLURRRDLURRRLDLURRULDRDUDLULLLLLLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLDRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRURRLDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLULDUULDDRURLRDLULLLLLLLLDRRRURDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDDRRRLUDLURDLURRRULRRLDRULLDRRULLDRULLRRLLDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRRUULLLDRRDLURULDRULLDRRULLDLDRUDUULDRUDLRLDRURRRRRRRRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLDRLURRRULLLDDRRURRRRRRULDRRRULRDRULLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLLDRRRRULDLRRULRDLULLRRRLLLRDRRULLLLLLLLLRLRDLLLURRDRRULLLDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRURLLLLLDRRULRRRLLLDRRRULDDRRUDLLURRULLLDRRULDRRULLLLRRRRRDLUDRULDLLLLLURDRULDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRULLDRULDLURRDLULLRRRLLDRRULLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLDDRUUDDLUULDRRULDRRLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRULLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLRDRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDLLLLURDRURLLDRUDRULDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRULLLLLDDLURLDRULURRDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDLLLLLURRDRULDRRULLRRRLLDRRULLDLULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDLURRDLULDRRULDLULDRUDRRRRRRRRRLLDDDLURULDDUDRULURDDLUURULDDRLUUDDRULURDDLURLURULDDRULUDDUURDDLURULDLURRDLDUULDUDRRULLDLURRLLRRDLULDRRULLDLURDURDLULDRRULDLLRRULDLURRDULDURLLRRDLULDRRULLRLLRDLURRDLULDRRULDLRULDLURRDLULDRULRDRULLDLURRDLULDRRULL


----------



## soup (Dec 21, 2013)

120 puzzle (11x11) in *5:15.616*, 4604 moves, *14.587tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




285211644316972136941724594611235123577107309668843391371191948738266466883104533210785763818886211113131022021651118998108299311039491017480553487410660511511845904056182311599692671178276854216959743797554105109120621037022617325411141004750582714971

DDDDDDDDDDRLLLLLLLURRDUDURRDLLURLURRDDLURRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLRRUUULDDDRUULDLDRRULLDDRRURRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLUUUUUURDRLLLDRRURDRLLDRULDDDUUUDLDRRULLDRRLDDRUDLURULUDDDRUULDUUULLRDDURULLDRRDLULDDDRUULDDRULLUUUDRLLRLDRURDLDRURDLUUUUUULLLUUUDLDDRUUURDLLDRDRUULDDDUUDDRUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUURDDLUURDDLURRDLURRDLLDRDURUULLDDDDRUDRUUUULLLRDLLRRDLURRDLLLURRRDLLURUUULDDUUUDRULDDRULDDRULDDDRUDLURURDDLURLLDDDRRRUULLLLDDRRRRUULLLLDLDRRRRRULULLLLRRRRDRULLLLLDDRRRRRUULRDLLLURUUUULDDDRULLDRRUULDLDRDRULLDRRUULDDDUUDRULDDRURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURURRRDDLLURRRDLLLUUUUULLLLLLUUUULDDRULDDDDRUULDDDRUUUULDDRULRLRRDLDRRULLDDRRUULLDDRRRLLDRUULLDDRDRUUUULDDDUUDRUUUURRDLULLDRRDLULDDRLLDRURULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUURDDDLRLUUULDDLLURRDLURRRRDDLLULUUUURUDLRRRRLDUURDLULLDRRLLLRRRDLULDRDLULLDDRRUULLLRDLURRRLLLRRRDLLUURDDLURRDLLRUDLURRDLLURRRLDLLURRRRRDDDLDURDLLLUUUURRRRLUDRDDDDUDRLLLLLUUURRRRRDDDLLLLLUUUULUUUURDLULDDDRUULDLDRDUUDDRUULDLDRRULDDRULDDDRUULLRLURRDLLRUURDLDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULLDDDRRUUULLDDDRRRULRDLUUURLURRRUDDDUUUUURDRLDLDURULLDDRRULDRUULDDRULDDRULUDDDRUULDDRRLLDRURDLURRDLURRRDLLURLLDRUUDDURRDLLULRULLLDRRUDDLURDLLULDRURRDLLUULDDRRRULDLULDLLURRDLURULLDDRURULLDDRULLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLLDRRRRUURUULULLLURUURLRRDLLLLDRDRRUULDRRULDURDLLLDDRRUUULDDDDRUULLDDRRUUUUDDDUUDULDDRUULDDDDRUULDDDRUURDDDUURDLLURRDLDLUURRDRLURDLLLLLLDRRRRRRUULLDRRULULDLDRRULLLDDRURLLLURRRDLLURRRDLUURDRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLRRULLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRUULLLLRUULDDDRUULDDRULLLLUULDRULDDDRUURDDLURRDLLURRDLLUDRRURDLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLUURRUULDDRULLDRRULDDRULURDLDRRULLDDRLURRULDRUUDULDLDDRURRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLRRRLLLLLLRUUUUUUDRLLLDLLDRURDLDRULLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLDRRULLLDRRRUULLDLRDRRLULUUDDULURDDURDLDDRUURDDLLRRLDRUULDRUULDRUULRLRULRRRRRURULDRLDRULDLRRULLDRRULLLLDRRURLULLLDDRRULLDRLUDRDLUULLURRDLLDDRDRUUULLDDDDDDRRUUUUULLDDDDDRRUUUULLDDDDLUDRULLDRRRRUUULLLLLDDDRRRRRRLUULLLLLDDRRRRRUUULLRRRRRRRULDLDRDUUDDRUULDDRULLLLLLDLUUUURRRRUULDRDLULDRDLULLDRRDLULLDRDRLURDLURDDLLURDLRULDLRRUULULDDDRUUDDLURURRDRLDLRURDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDURDLLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLUUUUDLULDLRDUUUULDDDDRURUULLDLDRRURDUULDRDDLUULLDDRRRULUDRDLLDRUULDDDRURULULDDDURRULLDRRDUULULDLRDDRURDLLLURRRRDLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRLDRRULLLDLRRRLLLLRRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULULLDLRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDDRRULUUURURRRRRRLDRUULDRDLULLDDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRUULLLDLRRRRRDLDUULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLULLLDRRRLLLRRDLLURRDLDLURDDLUUDDRUULUDDUURDDLDUUURRRRRLDLUURRDLDUUDDLUURDRDLLLUDLURRDLURRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRLDLLLLUURRRDDRLLRURDLLLLURDLURDLUUDRRRRRDDLLLLLUDRRRRRULLLLLURDLURRRULLDRRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLLLLDDRRUUDRUULLLULURDLDRUURDRDLLLDRRUUDDRRLLURRDLLLLDLRRRRLLLLDRRRRUULLLLDDRRRRUULLDRRRULLLLRRRULLDDRRULLLLDRRUULLDDRRULLLLDRRULLDDRULURRRRRDLRRRRUULLUULDDRUULDDRUULDLDRDRUUDDURDLDRURDLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULRLLLLULULLLUURDDLURRDLDLURDDLUURRDLLRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLUUUDDDUULDDRUUUDDULDRUULDDRULDDRURRRDLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLLURRRDLULLLLUUULDDDDUUUDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDUUDRULDLUURRRDRDLDLLLURDULDRRRULLLURRRRDRLDLUURRLLDDRUULDLUURDDUULDDRURRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRUURLLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLDUUURDLDRURLDLRRLURRDLLLRRRRDLLLURRDLLLURRURDDLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRDLLDRRURDLLURRLULLDLRRRULDRRULLLDRRULLDLRDRULLURRDLLURRDLLRRLDRUUUULLDRRULLDRRRULDLDRURULDRRULLLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDDDRRLUURDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRRRRRRRRUULDRDLULLLDRRRULULLDRRRULLLLDDRRRURLULLDDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRUULLLDDRRURLLLLDRRRULLLDDRUURRRRRRLDLURRRDLLLURDLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDRLLLLLRULLDRRLRUULDDRUURDLRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDLRDLUULLLLRURDRDLLLRRRLLURRRDLLURRDLLDRRURRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRRRUDLRURRRULDRULLDRURULLLLLDRDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRDRRLLUDRDLUURDDLULDRURRRRUULDRDLUULDDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDUDLURRULLDDRUUURDDLUURDRDLLRRRRLLURRDLLLULRRRDLURRDLLRURRDLLURRRDLLRRRLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLRLLLUURDDURDLURRDLURRDLLLLURDLURDDUURDRLULRDLUDLLLLURRDLURRDDLUURRDLLDRLURRULLDDRULURRDLULLLLLUDLURDDLUURDDLURRRLDLDLUURRRLLLDDRULURRRDLLUURRRDRLLLLRUDDURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRLLULLDRRULLDRULLDLRRLDRULULLDRRULLDDRURRRRRRRULLLDRUDULLDRRULLDRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDDRRRRUDLUULLLDDRURRULLLDRDLUURRDRRRULLRRRRLDRRULLLLRRRLLDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLRRRLDULDRRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLDRUDRULDRRRULLLDRRRRRULDDRURULDDLURLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULLRRRRLLDRULLDRRRULDRRULLLDRRRULLDLRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLRRRDLDUULLDRRULRDLULLRDLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLLLURRDRULDRRULLLLDRULDRRULDLRRRULDLLURDRULL


----------



## soup (Dec 21, 2013)

624 puzzle (25x25) in *1:28:25.161*, *60542 moves*, *11.412tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




17113756855253558395416363455105248512220215376211146167148174397487334101311429814931793195093643030144310448413530535335788138276581551323115375044050229329846517860654914046312390240521695284276022422229111813139157048942610652722342412231042217525417381234864401104921844149251336925659212143296476235366161375301024826043615160519273452322121421291178159182545416854136215011127742349528319526258439340252255572031556717041822510605617374494244180231286278550163229964383441521189352368285499824856242392437607324274128337257113854835602175721518923245315757354444288269273755362042261659300586378223183925137099279561548245842213962702913852721585991082028445751974912663484055292473303583887426450528027138912418315218442160356533939034712353914730750019341764281576705596163316126540442829569622554206464604148238571315515172383759539331557578480764675014585425942594434256213410486387282275547973546343558220019661051053456324144752646619912761416620583121419116149478432538367361920284360431414442507609579322219555508520103243379804076233045063432536310740145630639939450318145953361336543449059356719715184814517656487611545951924514121942332820835040053140244854023621459130948826754429229437143585185446114224329473425468514562212624503843084573545462681204743352907941134535130746137258935554547114533661951758057440344953217726161559033816535929746047518346922654975665163251561332306012514411953479136243145223324725113823282494692273215565236616252421021901885431415877241538011262113263203032895512620120932723356604774084752547056916434130261858347724623759613694553198462173496597498317506820724511543331322832659860026398339364398141396083737810021655841319128723973377187340634918642029923813438657733344513051153409291092506201255883163461

DDDRRRLLDLLDDDLLLLLLRRRLLDRUDRULDRRLDDULDRUDDLUUULLDDDRRRUULRDDLLDDRUUUULURRLLRDLUURULDDRUUUDDDLURUUUUUDRRDLULDLRDRLDUUURDLRULURRDLULDRDDLUUULDDLRDRULRLLLLURRDLLURDLURRRDLLUURRRDDLLURRDLUULLULRRDLLURRRDLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLRULDLLLUURRRLUURDDDDLLURUUUURDRDDUULDDDLLDRUDRLURDLDURULDLURRDLUUUUURDDRRUUULLLRDDDDRUUUUURLLDDDDDDLDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLURDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURLRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRDRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDLRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLLRRLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDUDRLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDRRDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUULDLLUDRDDDDDDRRULULLDDRRRUUUUUUUUUDDULDDDUDDDDDLLDRRRUUUUUUUUULDLDDDRRULLLDDDDRLLRUUDRDLLURRLDURDLURRUUUUUDLRRDDDDDLLUUUUURRDDULUDRUDDDDDLUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDLLULLDDRRULLURDDLRULDRULLUUURDDLDUUDRULDDUUDRLDRUUULDDDDRUULDDRULDRUURLUURRRRLDRRUUUURRRRDDDDDLLRRRRRDRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURULRLDDRDLLRRULDLUUULULRRRRURDLDDDUUUUDDDDRUUUULDDDRRULULDDLDRRUURDLLRRDLUUUUUDRUULDDRULDRDLDUUULDLDDRUUDDRUURRRULLLLDDRRRUULRDDLLLULRRRRULLDRUULDDRLURUUULDRRULLDRUUUULDURDLDURDLURDUURUUULLDRDLUUDRRRRDLURULDRLLLDRURUDULLDRURULDRLLDRRULLDRUULDDULDRURULLLLDLDLLURRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLLURURRRDLLLLLLRLLDRUURDDLURRLLRRRDDULLDRRULLLURURRRRRDDLLLLLURRRRRRRLLURDDLLLLUURULRRRRDDDLLLLLRUUURRRRULRDLUDLDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLDRDDDDURRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDULDRULDRULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLUUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUULDUDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRULDRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLDLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDLDLURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUULLURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLRRLUUUUUUUUUUDLRRRRULDRULLDLRRLULDRRRRRURRDLUDRUDDULDRRULLRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLDDRDRUULLLDDRRRRULLLLRRRRDLULLLLLLRRRRLLDRRRURLLLLDRRRRULDRULLDRRULLDRULDRRRULLLDRDDDDDDDDDDULRLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLDRULRDLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDUURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDRURLLDRULDRRDDDDDDDDRLURRDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDRDDDURULDRULLDRDUDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDLRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDRRRRRRDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUURRRDRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDULLLUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUURDDRULRRDDDDDLDDRDLLRRLURRDLURRDLULDLLLUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUULRRDDDDDDRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRLDLRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUDURRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLRRDDDLDRLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRLDDURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURURRRRRLUURUDRDLLULRRULDDDDRUUULLDRDDLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRDDRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUULLLRRRRRRRRRRRRLULUULDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRULDRUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDRUUUUUUDLDRUDLDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDDUUUUDDDDRUUUUUDDDDDUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRDULDRUUUURUULUUUDRDLUUDULDDRUUDDLURULDDDRURDDLDUUUULDDDRDUUUUDDDLDRUUUUUUUDLDDRURULUDDDUURDLDUULDDRULDDRUUULLLLLLRDRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRDRRRUULLLDRDRUULDRRLLURDRRLULLDDRDRUUULDDRDUDLURDLULDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUUULURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDRURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLRRDLLUUUUUUUUUUURULRRDLLURUUUUUULRLLDRRDLUUUURDDLRUULDRDLULDDRUUUUURRDLULDRDULDURDLULDDRULDRUDLDRULLLLLURRDLDULRRRLLLURRRLDLURRLLDRURDLURRRDLLUURRRDLLRDLULLLULDLLLURRRLLLLRRRDLLURRDLUDRURDLLRRURDRLLLLRRRULDLULRRRLLDLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLDDDLDRDDDLUURUUULUURLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRUULLLDRLURRRRDLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRDRRRRURLRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLURRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLULRDULLRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLDLLLLLRRRRRRLUDUDULDRRRULLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLDURRUULDDRULLULDUDRLDRULDRUURDDLRULDRULLLLLLLLLURDLDRUDRULDLRRURDLDRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDDRRRRULULULDRRLLURDRDRULLLDDRRRLLLLUUURDDDDDDRDDDDDDDDDLLDDDRDLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUULDDDDDDUDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLULLDDRRRULLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURLDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULULLLDRLURRRDLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRUUUUUUULUUUUUUUUURLRLUULLLLDLDDDDDDRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLDLRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLRRULLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLDRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDLDDDDDDDRDDDDDDDRDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDRDRDLDDDDLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDRDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDUDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLDRDLURDLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDURRULLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUULDDRRRULLLLRRDRUULLULLLLLLLRUUUUDDDURLULDDDUULDRRULDDRULDLDRRUULDLDDRRULULDDDRRULLDDRDRUULLDDDRRULLRRULDDRULDDRULDDRUULDDRUDLDDRUURDDLURRDRULDRULLDRULLLULRRRRRRLDRRUUUUUUUULLLLLLLDLLLLLLLLLLLDDRUULRDDLUULLURRDLLDDRDUUUDRDDUUUDLDRUUUDDDDDRULUUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUURLULLRDLURRDLLDDDRDDUULDRRULLRRLDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRUULLDDRRULDRUDDDLULURDDDLDUUULUDDDDRUUUULDDRUDLDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRURUUULDULDDRLRUDLDRURULLLRRRDLLULDRRULUUUURRDDDDDDDDLULURUDLDRUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUDLDLDDDRRUUUDDDLDDRUUUUUDDDDDLURUUUUUUULUURRRLLLDRLUUUUUURDLDDRUUDDUULDLDDRRULDRULDRUULDDRUULDDDRUUDDDDUUUUUUUURRDLULDRDLULDDRULDDRULDDRULLDRRDLUDRULDDRDUUUULDRLRULLDDDDRRUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDDRRUDLLDDDRUUUULDDDRLDRUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLURDLURLDRULUUUUUUURRRRRRRDLDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUDRURRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLLLDDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRRUDDDDDDDUUDLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUULLDDDDDRRUUUULLDDDDRRUUURRRRRRRUDUDRRDDDLLLLLLLLRUDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDRUURURDDLUULLDDDRDUUULDDDRRUULLDDDRRUUUULDDRULDDDDDRUUUULUDLDDDRDRUUULUDDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDRDUUULLDDDDRUUULDRRUULDDDDUURDDLUUUULDDDDDUUUUDDDDRUUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUULLDDRRULRDLLRRRLULLDRRDLUDDLUURDDLDUULRRDLRULLURURDDDLRULLURDLUDDDDDUURUUURDDDDULUDRDLUURDDLURRRDLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDRRRUUUUUUULUDRLLLLDDDDDDDRRRRRUDLUUUUULLLRRURLLLRDRRULULLLDDDDDDDRRRRRRLLUUUUULLLLDDDDDRRRRRLUUUULLLLLDDDDRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLDDDRDULRRRRRRRRUURDDLURRDLRUUUULLLLLLLLLLRUUUUULLUUUULURLLLLLLUUUUULURLLRDRULLDDRULDRRULDLDDRUULDDRRUULDLDDRRUULLDDDRRUULDDDRRULLLDDRURUUULLDDDDRUULDDRRUULUDDDRUULDDDDDUUULDRDRUULLDDRDUUULDDDRRUUULDDDRULLDDRRUULDDDRULDDDRUULDDRUULDDDRULDDRUULDDDRUUULLDDRUDDDDUUDRUULLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLRLRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLRRDLULLLDRRRRDDLLLLLRRRRRRLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLUURRDDLLRURRDLLURURRDLDLUURRRDLLLRURDURDDLLRRLURDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULUULDDRRULLDDDRUUUDDRDUUULDLDDRRUULDRURDRDLLLURRLLRRRDLLLRRRLLURRDLLLURRDLURRRDLLLURURRDDLURRDLLLURRRUULDDRURDDLUURRDDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUURRDDURRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLRRRLLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLRUULLDRRDLUULLDRRUDRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRURDLUULLLLLLLLLLRRRRURRDLLDRURDLURRRLLLRRRRLDLLUURDRDLLURRRRLDLURRDLLURRRLLLDDRRUULLLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRUULLDLLLLLLDDULDRULURRRDLLURRDLUURRDDLUURRRDLLRRDLUURRDRLDLLUURDDLLURRLRRDLLLURRRDLURRRRLLDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLUURRDDLLURRRRRLLLLDRURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURURRRDDLLLLRURRRRDLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLURRRDDLLLURRRRLLLDRURDULLDRDRUUDDLLURRUUDDLLURRRRDULLLDRURRDLLLLURRRRRLLLRRDLLDRRULLLDRRRUULDULLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRLDRUULLLLLLRLLLLLDLLLRRDLURRDLLLUURRRDRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULRDLLURRDLURDLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRLLLDRRRLUDRULDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRURDDLLLLLLUURRRRRRDLRLLLURDLLLDRRRURRDLLLLUUURRRDLULDDRULLDRULDRRULLLDLLDRRRRULLUULLDRRLLDRUDRULDLDRRULRLRRRRRRRLUUULDRDULRDLULLDRRDLULLRRLLLDRRRLUDULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRUULLDLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDLRRRULLRRLDLDRULLLLLLLUURDDLURRRRRRRRRRLLLRRULLDRRULLLDDRURLULLDRRDLURLULLLDRRRULDRRLLLLRRRULLLRRRRRLDLRULLLRRLLDRRRULLLDLRRRULLLDLRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRURLLLDRRRDDLLLUURRDDLLURRRRDLLURRDLLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURUDRRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRUULLDDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLRRRRULLLLDRRDRULLDRURLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRLLDRLURRULLDDRUURRRRRRRRRULULLLLDLLLURDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULDDRUULDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRLLURLDRRUDLURDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRULRDLURDRULLDRDLUURDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUURDDLRURDLLUURRRRRRRRULURDDUDDUUDDLUURDDLURDDLUURDLDRUDLURULDDRULURDURDLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDULLULLLLRUULDDRURDDULUDRDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLRURDLLURURDDLRURDLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRURRDLLRRLLDRUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLUURRDLLLLRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLUULLLLURRDLLRRULLDRURDLDRURDLLURRRDDLURRRLLLRRDLLURRLRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLDLLULURRLLDRDRRULLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDDUURDLLLRRRRRLDLLLLRRRRULLLLULRUDLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLRDLLURRDDLLLUUDDRRRUURDLLLLURRRRDLLRRURDLLLLLLRULRRRRRRRLULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULULLLDDRDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLURDLRDLURDLURRDLLURRRDLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRDLRRLURDLURRDLLURRRRLRRRLLLRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLLURRRRLDLURRDLULLRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRULLDLRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRURLLLRRRULLLDDRUDRULLLLLUULLDDRRULDDUDRULLDLURRDLURRDLRURDLLURRDRLLURDULDRURDLLURRDDLURLDRUURDLLURRRDLLURRULLLDDRUUURRRRRRRRRDDRULDLURLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLDRULLLDRRLULDRRLLRRRLDLLURDLUURDDLUURRDDLLULRULLLLLLLLURDLDRUDULDDRURDLURDURDLURRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLUDLURRDLLLRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRULLLDDRRURRULLDLLRRRULLLDDRRULRRRRRRRRRRUURRRRRRRDRLUDRULLDRRULLDULLDRRRURLLLLDRRLLULRRRLDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRLULLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRULRLDRRUDULLRRLLDRULLDLRULDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRDRRRURLLLLLLDRDRRULDRRULLLDDRURRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDULURDDUULDRDRLLUUDDUURDDLUURRRLRLURDLLDRRURRDLLRRLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLLRURRRDLLLURRRDLURRDLLRRRLURDLLURRDLLURDLURRDLRURDLLURRRDLLURRDLRURDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLRURDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLRRLURDLLURRLLDLURRRRDLLURRRRLLRRDRLLLLLURDLLURRDLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLULLLLLDLLUUDDRULLDRDRUUUDRDLDDUDULURUULLDDRRULLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRDLDLUUDDRULURRDLURRRLLRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLURRULLLDRRULLDDRUUDLLLLLLLLLDRULDLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRRRRUDULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRUDULLLRRULDDRULUDURDDLURULDRLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDDRULLLLLDRURDLURRRDLLURRDLULLLLLLLLLLLURRDLRRRLLLLURRRRDLLDRURDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURDLRLURRDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLULRRRRLLLLDRRRRURLDRURLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRURDLULLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRLDRRRRUDLURRULLLLLDRRLLLDRRRRURULLLLDRRRULLLLLDDRRRRULLLLRDLLLURRDLURRDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRULDULDRRLLLLRRRUDRULLDRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRRUDLLULURDLURRDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRUULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULDRURLLLLLURRRRRDLRDLULDULLLDRLLURRRRRLDRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRLULDURDLLULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLLDLRDRRRLULRRLLLURRRDLLLRRDRRUDLURRDLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDLDRRURULLLDDRRURLRRRRRRRRRLLRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLRURDRULDRRLULDRRRUDLLLURDRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRLURDRLURDLULLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRURLLLRRDRULLDRRRULLLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRULDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRLLLRRLLRRRULLDRRULLDLRRRRLLRRULLDRRRULDLRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULDRRULLRRRRLLDRULLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRRULLLLDLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUDRLURDRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRLLUDLURRDRULDULDRRULLDRRULRRRLLLDRRRLLLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDUDRRULDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDLURRDLURRDLURDLURLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDULDRULLLLLLLDRRRULLLRRRLLDRRRULLLDRRULDRUDLURDRRULLDRRULDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRLRRRRULLLLLRDRRRULLLDLRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULLRRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRURDRULLDDRRURULDDLLURRULDRRUDRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLDRRULLRRDRULLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRDRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLRRRLLLDRRULDLRRRULDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDDRURLDLURRULDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULDRRLLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDURDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRUDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRUDRULLLLDRRULLDRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRLRULDRRRLLRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULRDRULLDLRDRUDLURRRULLDRRRULLDRRLRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLRDRRRLLLLRLRLLLLLLLULRDLURDRLDRURULLRDDLURULDRRLRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRULRDRRULLDRRRULDRRLLULLRRRLLDRRURLLRDRULLLDRRLRUDLLLLLLURDRRLLRULDRRULDDRRUDLUDLURRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDDRULLRRDLULURRRRRDRULLLLLDRLRRRRLDULRRULLLDRRLULRDRULLRLRDLULLLLDULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRLRULDRUDRULLDRRULLLLLRLLLLLLLLRLDRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRLRRULLRRLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLRRRLLDRRULLDRRRLLRRULRLDRULLLLRRRLLRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRDLDLUDRULLLLULRLDURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRURRDLRURDLLURRDLLLLLLLLRRULLRRRLLDRLULDRRULDRRURLRDLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLRRRLLDRUDRULLDRRULRDRULLRRLDRRULLLDRRULDRRULLLLDLLLULDRRUDRRLLULDRRULDRRRRULLDRURLDLULRRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRRULRDRULLLDRRRULLDRULUDLDRRULLLLLDRULDRRRULLLDLLURDRRULLDRRRRRULLLDULDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDLURDDULRURDLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLULDRULLDLURRRDLUDRULDLURRDLULDLURRDLULDRULRURRRRULLLDRULLDRULLDRDLUUDUURRRRRRRRLRDDRRRRURDLUURDRRDLLULDURDLULLLDRULRRDLULLLLRRURDLRLRDLURRDLLURRDLLLLUULUUURDDDLUUURUUDDDDDLUUURDDDLUDLUURUUUUDRDDDDDLLUUUUURRDRUULLDUUURRLURRRRRULLDLRRULLLDRULLRRRRLDLRUUUUUUUDDDDDDDLRULDRULLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRDDLUUDDRULUULDDULURRDLLDDDDDDDDURLRUUUUUUUUUDDUUULDRRRLLRURRRULLLDRRLLLRRRULLDRUULDRRULLLRRULLRRRLLDRURRRDLURLLLRRDLURRRRLLLLLRRRRULULLLLDDRRULLDRRULLLDURRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDLLLLLRDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRULLULLDDRRULLDRRLLLURRRRRLDLLLLLUDUURDDLURDLURRRRRRRDLDUULRRRRRDDLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDRDDDDDDLDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLDDRLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDRDRDDDRLLLLLLRRRRRRRRDDLLURRDLURRLLLRRRDLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDLDDDDDDDDDDDLRULRLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDLDURDDDDLUUUUUUUULUUUUUUDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUDURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDRRDDUDDDLUURDDLUURDRULUDDRULLDRDLULLLRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRDDLLLLLLLLLRLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLUDURRRDLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLURLDDDDLDDDDDDDRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURUUUUUUULDDUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUULDLDDDDDRDDDUULDDRDUUDDRUULLDDRRUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRUUUUUDDDDDLUUUUUUULRULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULLDDDDDDRRUUUUULLLDDDDDRRRRLUUUULLLLLDDDRRULLDDRURLDRULUULDDRULLDRDRULLUDUUUUUUUURDDLUURULDRUDDLURRRULDRULLDRULLDRDDDDLUUUURDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDLUUDRDLUUUUUUUUDUUUUUUUDDUUUUUUDDDDUUUDDUURDLRDLURDDLUUDDRDLUUURDRULLDRDDDLDRLURDLUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUDRDDDDDDDLRLUUUUUUDRDDDDDLDRUDLURDLUUUUURRRULULLDDRULDRRULLDRUUUDRRDLLULDRRULLDRULDRRRULLLDRUUUUDRULLDRRRULLLDRRDLLRDLUURDDLUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRLURRRRDLULLDRRRULRLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRLULDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRLRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDULDRDLURRRLDLLLLRRRRLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRUDRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRRRRRURDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUURULRDLURRRRULLLLRDRRULLDLRULDRRRRRLLLRRULULDLDRRRDLURLLLLRRDRURLDLLURRRRULLLLLDRRLLURDRRRRRRLDDDDUDLRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLURUDRDLUULDRLDRULDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDDDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLURDDLURRRDLDLULRDLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURDRDDDLRULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLRRULDDRUUUDDDUUULDDDDDRUUUURRRDDDDRLLLLUUUUUDRUULDLRRUULUULDRULDRRLLDRUUUULDDRUULURDLLDDDDDRRUUUUUUDUUDRRRULLLRDRDLLURUULDDDDRUUDDDRUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDURRDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUURLRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUULLLURRRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLUULULRRRRRRLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRRUDRULLULDDRRUUULLDDDRURULLDURULDDDRURLLDRULDRDURDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRDDURDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUDDULRUDLRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLRLUUUUUUUUUUUULDDRLLLLDDDDDDDDDLRRDRRRUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUUULDDDLUURRLUURRDDDDUUUULDDDDLLUUUUURRDLLRRDDDDLLLLDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDUURRRRRRUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDDULRRRRRRRRLRUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDUUDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUDLLLLLLLLDDDDUULDDRRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLDLRRRRLUUULDDRDUURLRDLURLDRRLLDRRULDRUURDDUUUULDRUUDRULLDRUULLLLLLLDDDDDDDRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDRRRRRRUUUUUUDLLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRUUUUURDDDUUDDURULDRLDRUUULLDLDDRLUUURDDDRURULUUULUUUUUUURUULDRDLUULDRULLDDDDRRUUULLDDRDDRUUUULDLDDRRULDDUURDLDDRUUUUDLDDDRUUULDDDDDRUUUULLDDDRDDRUUUULDLDDDRDRUUULDDDDRUUULLDDRDRUUURRRRDDDDDDRLRUDUUURRRRDLDLLRUUULDDRDLULDDRUUUUUURLUUDDDUUUUUUUULURRLLDDRULDRUULLDDRRUULDLDRRRLLDRUULDDRULDDDRUUULLDDRDRURLLLDRDRUULLDDRRRLLDDRUULLDRRLDDRUULLDDRDRUUULDDDRULLDRRULLDDDRDURULULDRDRUULLDURDLDRURDLDDRUDLURUURLURRLLRRRDRULDDRULDDRUUDDULDRDDLUUURDDDLUUDLDLLUUURRDDDLLLURUDDUULDDRUUDLURDLDRUULLULUUUULUULULLLLLRRRLLLLLLDDDDRDDDDRLDRUUULDDRLDRULDRUDLDRURLRDRRRRUUUUULLLLDDRDDDRRRUUUULLLDDDDLRRRRUUUULLLLDDDDRRRRUURDDDLUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRDLUUUURDDLDUUULLDDRRLDRUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUULUUURRUUUULLRDRULDRDLUULDDRDULDDRUUUUULLDRRULDRULDDRDUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDURUUULDDDDDRUUUUUDDDDDUUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLDDRDDRUUUURDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUDLLRDDDDDDRUUUUULLLDDDDDUDLRRRRUUUULLLLDDDDRRRRUUUULLLLDDDDDURRRRUUULLLLLUDDDDRRRRRUULLUUUUUUUUULLLUDURULLLLRRRRULDLDRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLRUULDDRULDDDDDUUUUUDDRUDLLDDRUUUDDRUUUDDDDDURULDUUUULDDDDDRUUUULLDDDRDDRUUULLDDRDDRUUUULLDDDDRRRDDLURRDLLURRDLLDUUDDRULUUUUURDDDDDDDDULUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDLDLDRRRRRRUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDUDRRRRRRUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLRRDDRDDULLDRRRRRURRRDLLRRULLLDRRRUUDUULLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLDLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULUULLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRDRRRLLLLLLLURRDRLLLLDRLLLLUUUUUULLURUURRRRRRRRRRUURULLDDRRULDDRULDDDURUULLDDDRRLLDDRRUUULLDDRRULDLDRRUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUULLDDRRULDDURDDLUUULDDDRUULLDDRDRUULDDDRUUULLLLLLLLLLLDULLLLDDLLUDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULLUUUUUUUDDDDDDUDDDDRLLLLLLLLLLDDDLUURDLUURDLURDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRDDDDLULURRDLUURDLUURDLURDLLLDDDDRULURLRRRRRLLRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDLURDDLUURDDLLLLRURRRDURDLUURRDDLULRRDLURRRDLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDRULDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLULRRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRRRULLLLDDLLUURRRLLLLRDDLURRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRLLURRRDDLLLLURURRDDLURRRDDLLLLLUDRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLURRRDLURRRDLLUUURDLLLDRRRULLRULDDRULDDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLURUDRDLULRURDDRURDLUUDDLURDLURRDLULLRDLLUDLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRRRDLLLUURRRRRRDLLDLLLLLURRDLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURURRRRRRRDLDLLLLLLURRRRRDDUURDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDURDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLULDRURDLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDDULLLLLLUUUURDLDRULDDRULDDRULLLLLRRRULRLRRRLLLLRURULDDURLLDRDUDRUULDDRULLDRDRULLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRURRRRRRRRRRRDLULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLLRRRRULLDDDURULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRLDRUULLLLDDRDURRULUDLLULLUURDLDRRULLDDDRRUULDDRUUULDDRULDDRURLRDUDLURULLDDRUURRDLULDRULLDRLDULDRRULULLDRLDRULLLLLURLDLURRDLLURRDLURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURURRDRLDLLURRRRDLLLULLLRRRRRRRRRRRLLRRDLURULLLDRRURULLLDLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLLDDDRRRRRLUURRULLLLRLLLLUDDDDRRRRRUULLLLLLDDRRRRRRURRDLLLLLLLLLUUDRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRUULLLDLRDRRULLLLDRRRUULLLLDDRRULUDDULLDDRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRRUDLLLURLDRURRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULULLLDDDRRRULLLLLRRRRRDDLLRRULLLUULDRRUULLLDDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLRRRLLLDRRRULDRULLLLDRRRRUULLLLDLDRRRULLLRRRRLLLLLDRRRRLULLLDRUULDDUDRULDRULLDRRRUULLLLDLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLLDDRRRRRUULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRUULLDLDRRRULLLLDRRRULULLDLDRRLLRDLURULDRRULLDRRDLLUDRRLUDRULDLUURRLLDRURRRRURDRRRRRDRUURDLLURRRRLLRRDLLLURRRRDLLDRURDLLULRRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURURRDDLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUULDDRULDDRRRLLURRDLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRLDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLUURRRRLULDDRULDRDULDRURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURURRDRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRURDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLULRRRRDLURRLDLLURRRLLLRRDLLURRRDLURRRDLLULRRRRLLURDDLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRDLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRRLLRRDLLULRRRRDLLURRLRDLDUULRRRRRULDULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDDRUDUDRLURLDRULLLLULDLLDLURRRDLLURRRDLLUURRRDLDLURRDLURURDDLURRDLLLURLLRRRRRRLRRRRRUULDRDULLDRRULDRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLLRRRLRRULLLDDDRURULRDLDLURRULLLLLLLLLLUULDDRUDLDRUULDDRURDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLRRRLDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRLLRRRDLLLLRURRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLUUDUDRRRRRULLDDRUULLDRLURRRDLDLURLLLDRURDLURLDLRRULDLUURRRLDRUULDLLRRULDLRDRULLDDRULRRRRRRRRRRRULDDURLRULLDRRULLLLRRRULLDRRULDRLLDRURDLULLDRRURLLLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRRRURLLLLLDLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRULLLDLDRRRRULLLLLLLDRDRRUDRURULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRUULRRLLRRRRRRLULDRDLULLDRRULLRLLLDUURDLLURDLDRULDDRURRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRRRULLLDRULLLDRRLDRULLLDLLURRRDLLLURDLURRRDLLURRRLRDLLLURDLURDLLURRLLRRDLUDUDLURDLURRRRRRRRRLLLRUDRULLDRRULLLDRRURULLLDLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRDRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURLLRRLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRUULDDRRLLURDRULLLLLDRRRRRULDRUULDDRULDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRLULLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLLDDRRRRLLLLLRURRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLRLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRDRRRRLURRRRURLLLLLLLLLLRRRLLLDDRRRRRRLURRRULLLLLDRRRUDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLDRRRRRRURULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLLRRRULLLDRRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLDDRUUDRULLDRDLURURRRRRRDRRRRRRRUDRLURRDLLRRRLURRLDLLURRRDLLUURRDLLLRRRDLURDLUURDDUURDDLURRLLRURDDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLRRRRRRRRRLLRRRURRRRLLRRLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLRRRRRDLUUDDURDUURDLLDUURDRDLLURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLRRRLUURRDLDLLURRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURDLURRRDLLURRDLURURDRLLRULDRDLULRRRDLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRLLRDLLRURRDULLDRURDLLLURLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLULDRDULDRURRLDLURRDLURRRDLLLURDLRRRRLDLLRRULLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLRRUUDRDLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRDLLRRRRLLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURURRDRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRULDRULLLDRRULLLDDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLULDDRURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRRLLLLURDDLURRLLDRURDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRDURLLLLDRULLUDRRDLUURDURDLLURRRLLDDRURULDRULLLDDRRURRDLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRUDRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULULLLLDLDRDRRUDLLUUURRRRRDLRULDLLLLDLRRRLRRRLLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRURLRRDLURRLLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLUURDDURRLLLRRDLURRDLURRRRRRLRULLLRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRLLLDRUDULRRRULLDDURLDRUDLRUDLLURRRULLLLDDDRUDLURRURRRRRRRRRLULLDRRULLLDRRRRLULDRULDRRULLDRULLLLDRDRUULLLDURRRDDLURRLLLRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLULLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDDRURRULLLLDDRRURULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDDRULLLRRRLURDLLURRRLLRRDLLLURRDRLLULLDURRRDLLURRRDLLLLDRRRRULLLURRDLLURRRDLLLLLLURRRDLLURRDLDRUURRRDLLURRRRLLRRDLLLRURRDDLRUULLLLLLDLDRRRRRRRLURRRRRRRRRRRRURDRULLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRLULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRULLLRLDLRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRUULLLLDRRRLLLURRRRRLDLLLLLDRLRRRRULLLLLLLLDDRRRRRUDRULLLLLLLDRURRRRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRDLUUDRURRRRRRRRRRDRUULLRRDLLLRLRLUDRRRRLLLDRRRLULDRRRULLLDRULDRRULLDRRRURLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLRRURLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRUDRULDRRULLLLLLLRDLLLLLLULDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULRDRULLDRRUDRULDRRULLLDRRULDRRUDRULLLDRRRRRRULLLDRRRLLULUDRDLULDRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLLDRRRLLRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLRRRLLDRRULLDRRRRULLDDRRURLLRDLULRDLURRRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLDRRRULDRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRUDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRUDUDRULLLRDRRULDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRULDRRULDLRRRRULDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRUUDLRRRLLDRRULLDRRULLDRRUDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLRLLLLLDRLURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULDRRRLLDRRURLDLLURULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRRLLLRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLRDRURLDRURLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRLLLLURRRDLLURDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLLURRDURDLLURRDLLURRRDLLRURRDRLLLRRRRLLLURRDLLURRRDLURRRDLLURDRULLDRULDLRRRULRDRUULDLDRRRLLUURDLDRRULLDULDLLDULRRRRULDLLURRDLLRURRLDRULLDRULDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRDLULLLLLLLRRLLLLLLLLRRDLURRDLURDRULLDRRULRDRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDRLRULLDRRRLRUDRULLLDLLULLDRULLDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRRRULLLDRRRLRULLLLDRRRULLRRDLLRULDRRRRLLUDUDLURDURDLURDRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLLLDRULLLDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRUDLULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLULDURDLLDLURRDLURRDLULRRRLDURLDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDLULLLLLLLLLLLDULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULULDLRRRRLLLURDLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRUDLLURRDLULLRDLULLLLDLURRDLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLURRDURDLLURRDLLLLLLLLLLULLDRRLLRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRUDLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRUULLRRDLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLDRRULLLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRLLDRRRULRDLULLLDRRRULLRRDLULLRLLLLLLDRULLRDRLLLURDRLRULLDRRRRULLDRRULDRRLLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRLUDRRULDRRULLLLLRDLURDLURRDLLURRRDLURLRRDLLLLLLURRDLLRRRLURDLURDLLURRDLLRRURDLLURRDLRURDLLURRDLLLLLURRRDLLRRRLLLURRRDLLRURDLRULDLURRDLLULLDDUUDRULDRRRRLUDULLDRRULLDRLURLRDLLURRDLULDRRULLRULDRDLURLURDLDRUULDUDRURRRRRRRRULLDRRLULDLRRULLLRRDURDLULDRULLDRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRLLLLRRRUDRULLLDRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRDDRULURDULDRULURDULDRULDDDDDRLRUUUUURLDRRRLDDDDLLUUUURRDDDDDLLUUUUURDDDDDDLURDDLUUULLUUUUURRDDDLLUUUUURRDDDDDDLUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUDLURRDLUURRRRRLDRRLDRRRLLLLDRULDRRRURULLLLDRRRRRRLURRULLDRUUDDUULDRDUURDDLUURDDLURRDLLLURRRRDLDRRULLDRRRULDRLDDDDDDDDDDLUDLLLLLULLLLDLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDULDRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLDLDDRULDLLURURDDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDLLLLDDDULRLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLRDULDRDLURDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDURLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURLURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRLRUULLLLDRRRLLLLLLLLLLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRDULDRUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDLLRRRRRRDLLLRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDULDRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDULDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDUULLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDRLURDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRUDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDRLUUUURDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDURDLDLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRLUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDUDDDUUUURDLRLDLLLLLLLDLLUDLUUUUUUUUULLLURRDLLURRRLDLURRDLLURDLLRRRLURDLLURRDLULUURURRDULRULDRDLUULDDDRUULDDDRUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRLDURLRDLURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDLLDDRRRRRRRRLRUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDUUUURDDDLUDDUURDDLURDLUUDRRRRRRRRRDUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDLRRRRUUUUUUUDLLLDDDDDDUDRULLLDRUDRULLDRRRRRRUUUUDDDDLUUUUULLLLLURRRRRDLLURRDLLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDRRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUDLRDLUULRUURRRDLLLURRRDLDLLUURRRDLDRLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDDRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUULLDDDLRRLUUURDDDDURUULLDDRRUULLRDRLLLLURRDLDDLUUDDRULUUUUUDDLUUDLURURDLUURDULURDDLUURDDLUURLURDDLUDLUURURDDLDLRURDLUUUUUDRRULLRLDRRULRDLLURLDRURDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLDDDDDDDDDLDRRDRULDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLDDDDDDDDDRRRULDDURLURULDURDLUURDDLUDDDRUUUUULLLDDDDRDULDRULDRRRUUUUDUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDRRRDLLLLLULUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDLUUDDDDDLDRLURDLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUURRRRRRULDRULDRRRULDULDRRRULLDRULRRRLDRRRLLLRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLRRURRRRRDDDDDDRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDLRURRURDDDDDLLLLLLLLDLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUURLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUDUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDRUUDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUULLLUURRDLURRRDLDLLURRUDRDLLLUURRRRRDDDDDDRURRRRRRRRRRRLDURRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLDRRRRRRRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUULLLLUDDUDRULDDRURDLURLDDRUUUUUUUUUULDRULDDRUULLDDRURRLLRDLURDDULUURDLDULLDDDRRUUDRUULDRDLURDDUUULDULDDDRUURDDDLUUUULDLDDDDRRUUUUURDDDDDDUDLLRDUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUDDDDDDUUUUULLDDDDDRRUUUUULDDDDDDLRRUUUUULDLDDDDDRRUUUUULDURLDDDDDRUUULLDDDRRUURRDDLUUUURRRRDDDDLLLUUDDRUUURRRDDDLLULURDULDRDLUURRRRRDDLLLLLUURRRRULRRRRRLLRRUULDDRUULDDRLDRULDDRUUURRDLULLDRRLRDLLUDRULRRRRULLLDRRRULULDLDRURULLUUUUUULLDRRDDUULDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDDUUUUDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUDUURRRLDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUURDDDDDDRUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDRDLLLUURRRDDLLLLRUUUUUUURRDDDDDDRRRLDLLLLUUUUURRRRLDLDRDDRULDRUDLURRDDLURRDLLLLLLUUUUUDRRRRRRULLLDDDRLRRRULDDRUURRDDDLUUDDLUURRRDLDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLRUUURRRRRRRRRDDRDLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLRLLUUUULLRUUULULDRRRRRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULRRRDLUUULDDDDDRULLDRRULDRULDDRRDLUUUUUUURRULLDRRULLLDDRURRDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUURRULULDRULLLDDDDDDRDDDUDLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDULRRLLLLDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUDLLLURRLLLRRDLURRRRLLLRRDLLURRDLLLLLLLDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDLRRRRRUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUDRRRRDLLRUDLLUUDLRRRRDLLLLLURRDLURRRRDDDDDDDULLLLUUUUUURRRRUDDDDDDDLLLLLRUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUURRULLLLDDDDDDRLLLLDRRRRRUUUUUURUUDLDDDUUURDDDRUUULULDDDDRRUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLRRRRRULLLLLLLDLLDLRDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDULDRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUDLLLUUUUULLRUUULDDDDRUUUDDDUUULDDDDURRDLUUULDDDDRUUUURRRRRRLURRULDRRULDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUDLDRULDDURULRDLURULDDDDDRULDRUUUUDDDDDDUUUUULDRUULDDRULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRULDDRULDDDRUUUUUUUDDDDDDDULRDULRDULRDLUUUUDRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURUDLDRDLUURRRRRRLRURRRRRRRRULUUDDRRDDLUUUUULDDDDDRDUUUUULDLDDDDLRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLUULRLLLLRRLLUURRRRRRULLLDLLLLLLLLURLRDRDRLRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDDDLUURDLUDRLURDLLLLLDDDRLLLLLLRRRLURRLLLLRRRRRRRRRLDRULDDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDURRRRRRRULRDLURRLDLURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUDLLRRRRRRRRULURDDDULUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLLLLLLURDURRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLULLLLUUURDLDRURRDLLRRLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLDRURRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLUURRRRRRRDRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLURRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULDDDRUUURDDLURRRLDLURRDLLLURRRLDLURRRRDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRDLLLLLRURDURDLURRRRRDLLLLUUUDRULDRULDDRULLDRDRULUURDLDRURDLURRRDLLLLLDRRRRURRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULURRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLUURRRRRDRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLDRRRRRRUULLLLLLDDRRRRRUULLLRRRDDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLULLLLLDDDRRRLLLUUULLDRDRUDLULRRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLLLLDDRRRRRULLLLRRRRULLDLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLDRULURRRLDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLDLULRRRRRLULLLDDRULLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRDULLLDDRRULLDRRURULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDDRULLLURRDLURDLLURRRDLLLDRRUULLLLLLRRURDLDRURDLRRDLLLLLURDURDLURRDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLURULLDDRURRRRRRRRRULLDRULLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLLRRRRDDLLLRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRURRRRRRRRLRUULDDRULLDRRULLDRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRULLDRURLLLLRDRRULULLLDLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLLLLDRDLLRRRRRRURULLLRDRRULLLLLLDLDRRRRRUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULDDRULDDRRURDLLURRDLULLRRRLLLLDRRULLLDRRRULDRRULLDRUULLLLDRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULULLLDLRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLRLLDRRRRRUULLDRULLLDRRULLRRDLLLLDRRRRUURRRRRRRRRRRRDRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLRUDDUDLUURDDLUUUDURDLUURDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRUDLURDRRUUUUUULRRRRRRRRRRRUUUULDDDRUULDDRUULDDDRULLDDRRUULDDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRULLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRLURRRLDLLLDDLLLLLRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLRLLLLRRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLULDRLRDLULDRDLLLRRULLDRRULLDRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLRLDRRURLLRDLURRDLLURRRLDLURRRDLLLURRRDLURRRLLRRDLLLURRLLRRDLLRRULDLUUULDDRLLUURRRRDRDDLLLUUULDDDRLUURRRRRDDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLRRRRRLURDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLUURRRRRRDRLLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRLURRRDLRDLURRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRLLLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUUDLRLLLLLLLRRLUURDLDRRULRRDLURLDLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLDRRULLLLLLLLUURDLDRUDDUULDDRULULRLLURDLLDDRRURDLURRRDLLURRRDDLLUUDDRRULLULRRRRRRLLDLURRDLLLURRDLURRRRRRRULLRRLLLDRRRULLDLRRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDDRRULLLLLLLLLURLDDRULURDLDRURDLURRRDLURRRLLLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLULURDLRRLLURDRLLRURDLLDRUDRUULLDDRULLLLLLDRULURRDLLURRRDLLLLRRRRRDLLLULRDRURLLURRDLDRULLRRDRULLLURRRRDLLLDRRRULURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLLLLDLDRRRRRURRRRULRULDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLRRULLDRDLUULLDDRDRUULLDDRRURLRRRRRRRRRRRRRULUDDULLDRRULLLRRRULLLDDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRUULLDRRULLLDLRDRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULRRRURRRRRRDLULLDRRLRDLULLDRULLRRRRULLDDRULLDRULLDRULLDRRULLLDLRRULLDRUUDDULLDRULLDRRUULLLLLLLLLLRDDDRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRUULDURRRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLDRRRLULRRRDLRRULDRRULLDRULLRDRRULLDRULLDRRRULLDDUULDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRDLLLLURULLLLDDLLLDRRRRRRUULDDRUULLDURRDDLURULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLDRRULLDRRULLDRLULLLDDUDRRRUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULULLDRLDRUULDDURLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRLLLRRRULLLDRRUULLDLRRLLDRRULLDDRURLLLRRDLURULLLDRRRULLDRURLLLLDRURRDLULDRURLLLDRULLDRUULDLDRRULLLDRLRULDRLLLRRULDRULLLDDRRURRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLURDRLULDDRURULLDDRURULDDRUUDDURURDDLLUULDDRURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLULRURRDLLRRRRDLLLUURDRLLURLLLDRRULDDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRDRURDLLURRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRURDLURRDLRULLLLLDLDRRRRRURRRRDLLLLLLLULURRRRRRDRRLLLRRRRDLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRDLLLRRRLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDURLLLLLLLLLDLURRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLUDRLLLLLLLLLURRRDLLLURDRRULDLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRLLDRRLLURRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRLLDRRRULLLLDLURRLLURDLRDULDRUULLLDDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRULDURRLLDRRULLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLULRRRDLURRRDLLLURRRRLLRRDLLURRRLLLRRRRLDLLULRRRRLLRRRLDLURRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRRRLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLRRLURRDLLLURRRDLURRLDRLLRURDLULDLRRLLLLLLDRRRRRRRURULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRUDRULLLDLRRRURLLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRRURUDUDLLLLLLLLDLURDLRURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRLDLURRLDULDRURDLURRRRLRLRRRRRRRLULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRUDRULDURDLULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLDRDLUURDDLUULDDUULDDUDRUULLDDUUDDUULDDRURDLULLLLLDRULRRRLLLRURDLLURRRDLLURRDLLRRRLURDLLURRDLLRRRRLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRRUDLULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLRRDRULDRRRULLLDRULDRRRLLLLLLRRRRRLULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRLRLLLURDRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLDLLRDRRRRUULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDUDLURDLDULURULDRULLDDRULDRURRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRUULDDRRULLURRDLLDRULLLDRRULLDRDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLURURDULDRRLRRLLDRUDULRDULDRULLDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDLRRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLDRRURLLDRUDRRULLDRRULLDRRULRRRLLDRRULLDRRULDRUDRULDRRLRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRLRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDLULLRLLLLLDRRULRRLLLDRRULDRRULLRRRLDRRLLLDURULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRURLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRURLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULDUDLLRRULRRLLLLLRRRRLLLRLLLLLRRLLLLRRDRRULLDRRRULLLDULLLLLLLRLRLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRULLLLDULDRRULDRRRULLDLDRRURLDLLURRRULDRRRLLRULDRULRLLLLLLLLRLLRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRUULDDRRULDUDURLDLUURRDLLDRRULDRRULDDRURULDDLURRRULLDRRRULLDRRLRRRULLDRRLLRRRULLDRRLLRRULDRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRURLLLLDRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDULLLLLDRRULDRRULRRLLRRLDRULLLDRRULDRRRULLDLURDRRLLRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRUULDRLURDLDRRULLDRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLDRUDLURRULDRRRULLLDRRRULDRRULDRULRDRRULLLDRRRULLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLRRRLLLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUDRRRRULLLLDDURULDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLRLLLLLLRDRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRLDLUURLDDRULURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRURDRULLDRRULLDRUUDRDRUDULLLRRRRLLLDRRRLLLDRRLLURRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRRLULLLDLLLRLLLURLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDLRRRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULDRRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULRDLULLLDRRULLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRLRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRLRULDRRULDRRULDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDDRRURLULDRUDDLUDLURRRLRULDRRULLLLDLLURDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDURRRDLRRULLDRRULRLLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRUDRULLLDRDRRURULLLRRDDLLURRRULLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLLLRRLLRRDLLLLRRRUDRULLLLLLLLLRLLURLLRRRRRRLRRRDRULLDRULDRRUDRUULLDURRDLLDRRULRDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRLDLLLLURDURRRDULLDRRULDRRUDLLURDRULDRRLRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLLRRDDLRULRLRLLRRLURDLULDRRULDRLURDRULLDRRULLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULDRLURRDULDRULDRRULLRDRLRLLRLLRRULLDRRULDRRULLLDRULDRLLRRULLDRRLLRRULLDRRLRULDRRULRDLURDLLLURRDLURRDLULLLLLRLLLLLLDURRRRRRRRRLRRLLLLLLLRDURLLLLLDULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRLLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULRDLLLULDRRRULDRLRULLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRUDLULLLLLLLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDURRDLULLLDLLLLRURDRULRLDRRRULLLRDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLRLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRUDRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLRULRLLRRLLLRLLLLLRDLURDRRULLLDRRULLDRLURRDLULDRRRULLDRRURDLRULDRULLDRRRLULRRLDRULLDRRULLLLLLLLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRURLLLLRRRRLLLLRRRLLRRRDLURDRULLRLLLLLRRRDRUDRULDRRULLLDLLRLLLRULDRRULDRRULDRRURDULDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLDLULLDRULLDRRULLRDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLLRDRRULLRLRLRDLLURRDLULLDLURRDLURUDDRULLDRRULLLDURDUDRULLDRRULDULRDRULDUDLURLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDURLDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLUDLURLDRRULLRLDRULULDURDLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULUDDULDRULRDLURULDDDRUDLURULURDDLURUUDLDRULUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRLRRRRRRUDRULLDRUULLDLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDULLDRRULLRRLLLLDRRURLLLDRRURLLLRRRRLLDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDUULLDDRRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRLLRRULLLDRRULLDRLRDLUUDUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLRLLRDDDDRRRLLLUURRRRLUULDDRUULDLLURRLLDLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRURRLDRUUURDLURUDDLURDLUDRUULDRUUDULURDUUULDRLDRUUULLRDLDDLDDDDRLRDDRUUUUULLDDDDRLLLLLLLLLLDDURRULLLRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUDLDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDRRUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDRRRRUUUUULLLLUDDDDDDRRRRUUUULLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRUUUUDRDDDDULUURDLDULLRLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRULLDRULLDRRRLRRRRRRLLUUULLLRDRLLLLLLLLRRUDDDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLULDRULLLRDRULLDDRURUULDRLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDDRRUUULDDRULLDDRURULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRLLURDRULLLLDRRRRUULLLLDDRRULLLDDRURDLURLUULLDDDRUUUDDUUULDDDRULUURLUURDDLURDUULDRLURDLRDLUUURDDDLUUUDLURRLDURDLULLDDRDDDDDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLRLLDDDDDDULUUUURDDDDDDDRRRRRRLUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDRRRRRRUUUUUUULLDDDDDDUDRRUUUUUULDLDDDDDRRUUUUULLLLDDDDDRRRRUUUULLLLDDDDRRRRURUUDUULDDRUUULLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRLUUUULLLLLLDDDDRUUUURRRRRRDDDDDULUUUURRDRDDLDDLULUUURRRDDDLLLUUDDUUUDUUUUURRDDLDLUUULDDRDUUURDDLDDURULDDUULDDRURRDLLUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDRLRRRLRRRDDDDDDLLLLLRUUUUULLURRDLURRULDRRURDDDDDRDULRDDRLURDLLURRRDLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRULRLLLRDRUDRLLULRRDRDDLULLUDURRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRRDLLLURRRLLLDRURRDRLRRULLURRDRDDDDDLDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUDUDRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRDLLURRRDLRLURRDLDDDDRDLLLUUUUDRRRRDDDLLLLLRUUUDRRRRRRDLDLLLLLUULLURURRRRRRDDDRDLLLLLLUUULURRRRRRDLDDRLLLUURULDRDDRRRRRRLLLRDLLLLLUUUURDLURRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLUUURRRULRLLLDRULDRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLRUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLRUUUDDUULDRLDRULDRUDUDLURRDLLLUUUUUDRDLRRRRRDDDLLLLLUUURULDRDLURRRRRRRRRLDDLDRLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLURRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDDLLURDLUURDDLURRRDLLLLURDLLUUUUURRRRRLRRRRDDDDLLLDLLLLLLRUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDULDLLLLLLUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRLLRRRRDDDDRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRDUDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUDDUULDDDLLRDDRRUULLLDDRRRUUUULLRDDLLLLURRRRDLLLLDDRUULLDRDRRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRRUUDDLUULLLLLLDDRRRRRRUULLLLLLDDRRRRRRUULULURRRRDDDDULLUURRDLDUDLURDLUDRURLLLRRRDLLULLLLLLDUUUURDDDDDULRLUUURRRLULLDRRDDDDULLUUUURDDDURRDDLLLUUURRRDDDLLLUURRRRDLLLLRRRDLLLURRLLDRRRURDLLLLURRRRRULLRURRRRRRRDRURULDDRDURULDLRRULDDRULLLURRDLLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLDDRRRRRLUULLLUDDDURUURULLDDRRULLLLDLRLRRDURLDUURRRRRRDLUDRLRULDRRDDLLLUURRRDDLLLUURRRDDDULLLUULLDDRRUULLDDRRUULRUURRULDRDLULDDDUURDLUURRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRDLLURRRRRRLURDLULDRRULLLLDRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLDULDRRRRRURDLURDURDLURDRULLLLDDURDRURULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLDLLLURRRULLDRRDDDDLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRDDDDLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRLLDDDDURDLLLLLLLRUUUURRRRRRRRLLLLRRDDDRDLLLLLLLUUUUUDRRRRRRRDURDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLRUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDURDLLLLLLLLLLUUULLLLDDDRRRRUULLLLLLLLRRRDDRRRRRRRLLUURRRRRDUURLRRDRULDDRULLRLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLRULLLLDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRDDRURLLLLLLDDDDDDDRULLRRULDRUULDDRUUULDUUDDRUULDRRLUDULDRDDLRRRRRRLLLRLRURRRRRRRRRLDRLLDURRRRDRRRDLULLLULLRRULDDDRUULDRRDLLURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLRRULRRDLLURRLLRRDLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLUULLLLLLLRLLLLLLLRRLRULDRULDDUULDDDRUULDDRURDLLURRDLURRRDLLLURDLURRRDLLURUDDLURRRDLLLLURRDLLURRDLLURRDLLURRRRLLLRRRLLRDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURURDDLUDRUURDDLURRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLULRURRRDDLLLUURRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDLLLURRDLUURRDDUUDDLUURRRDDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRDDLLURURLDDULDRULLURRLRDDLULURDRURRDLLLLURRRRDLLLUURRRRDLLLLRRRDDLRUURRDLLLURRRRLDLLUURRRDLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLURRRDDLLLURLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLULRRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLRDRRUURLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLRRRRRRURRRRRRRRLLDRRLRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDDRDRUUDDLULRRUULDDRLDRUULLDRRULLLDRRUDLDRULLURDLDRUUDLUUULDDRUULDDRULDDRRLLUDRULDDRULLUURDLDRURDLURRDLLLLDRRRRLRULULLRLLLLDRRULDRRULDRULLDRDRULLLLLLLLURUURDLDRURDLDRURDLLURRRDLLRURRDLLURRRRDLLDRUULDULLRRULDDURDLUULDDDRULDLULLLLULURRLDLDURLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRDLDRULLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRLLLRRRLLLRRRDLLURRRLLRDLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRLDLLULRRRRRDLLLUURRRLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRDLRRRRRRRRRRRRLLURDUDLURDLULRLULLLLDLLLLLLLULUULDDDRUULDDRULDRLDRULDRLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRLDRURRLLLRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLURRRRRRRRRRRURRRRUDRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRUDULLRLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRDDLLLUURRULLLLDDDDRRRUULRDDLUUULLDDRDRULLDRRLLURRDLULLDRRRUULLLLDDRRRRUUUURRRRLLRRRDRRRRRLULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRURLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRURLLLLLRRRRDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRLLLRRDLLURRDLDLUURDDLUDRDLUUDDUURDDLUURRRRRRRRRRURRRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLUUUULDDRULDDRULDRULLLLLLLLDDDLUUURDLURDLLDDRRRLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLRLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLRDRDLULLDLRRRRLLLRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRUULLLDRRLLDRUULLLDDRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRDLLURLLDDRUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDDUUDDLURRDLLURRLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRLLLRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLULRRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLUDUUDDLLLUURDRURRDLLURDLULDRRRLLLDRRUDRULLLLRRRRLLLRRRRUDLLLLDRRRURLLULLLLLDDRULLURRRDLURRRLDLLURRRRRLLLLLURRRRDDLLURRRLLLURRRDLDLLURRRDLLULLDLRRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLLLLULLLLLLLLLLLDRULDLUURLDLURRDLLDRURDLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLDLLLULURRRLLDDRRRULLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLDLLLLUUDDRRRRULLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLLLLLLDLDRRRRRRUULLRRDLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLRRRRRULLLDRULLDRULLDLDRDRUUDDLURULLLLLLLLLLLDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLULDRULLLDDRRURRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRRULLRDLLURRRDLLLRRRULDLLULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDDRUULDURDDUDLURULLDRRRULLDRULLLDRRLLRRRLLLRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLLDRULLLLLLDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLULLDRURDLURRRURLLDRRULLDRRULLRLLDRULLDDRULLRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRUULLDLRRLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLLDRULLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRLLLLLUDRRULLDRRULLLDDRULLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDRURULLDDRRULLDRRULLLLRRRLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRUULLDDRULLLDRULLRDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRRUULDLDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRLLLRRRRRULLLLLDDRRURDLUULLLDRRDLLURRRULLRRLLRRULLDRRULLLRRLLDRRULLDRDDLUURDDLURRDLURURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDDRUDULLRRLLLRRRLDRULLLDRULLRRRLLDRRULLDRUULLDDRULLDRRLLLRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLURRRRRRRURDRRRUDURRRRRRLDRUURDDLURRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLLRRRRRLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRLLURRRDLLLLURRDLLURRRRDLLUURRRDDLLURRULDRULLDLRRULLDDRULLLLLRLLLDRRURRLRDLLLURDLURRRDLLURURRDDLDLULRDRULLURDLURRRRDLLLLLLURRDLURRDLURLRRRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLUDRRLLDRRULLDDRULLRRDLURULLDDRULLLLLLDRRULLRRRLLURRLLLRRDLLURRDLLRRRLLLURRRDLLRRRLLURRDLURRDLLURRLDDRULLLLLRLLLLLULLLDLLLLDRULURRDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRURRDLLURRRLLRRDLLRRRRLLLURLDRRUDLRULDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDDUURRLLDRUDLURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLDRRRUULLDRULLDLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDLLURRDLLURRLDLURRRLDLLURRLLRRRDLLRRULLDRRURDLLUDURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLDLUUDDRULURRRRDLUDLLLRRRLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLULRRRRRLLLRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRDDUURDLLULLLLLLLLUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRRLULLDRLLLRRULLDRRRULDULLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDLDRRULLLLLLLLLRLRDRULRLLDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRRLDLURRRDLLURRRDLULRRLDRULDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRULLRRDLULDLRRLLLRRRRULLLLRRRLDRULLRRDLULDRRULLLLLLRRRRLDRURLLLLDRRRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDURRDLULDRRULLLDRUDRLRUDDLURDLLUURDDLULLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRUDLLULDRRULLLLDRRRRRULLDRULLLLLDDRUDLLRUULDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLULDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRUULLLLLLDLDRUURRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUDRLUDRULULLLURRDLURRDLDRULLRRULLDRRULLLDRRUDRULDRULLLDRRULLLDDRURDLULDRULRDLUDUDRULURDDLURRRRRRRRRURRRDRLRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDLRRRRLLLRRRLLLLULDLULRRLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLLDLLLRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRLRRULLLLDRRRULLRLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRULLLDRLULLLLLDLRRLLRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRLLURRDLULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULDLRRLULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRURRRRRDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRLLRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRULDLRRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRRLLRRLLLRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRRLLRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDLRRURDLLURDURDLULDRRULLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLRRRLDLRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRRLLRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDLURDDRUULDURDDLURULDURDRULLLDRRLRRLRRLULLDRRRLLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRLLURDRULLDRRULLLLDLLLLURRDRULDRRRULLDRRUDRLLRRULLDRRUULDURDLRRDULDRULLDRRULDLURDLLLLLLLLURDRULDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRLUDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLDLLLLLLULDRRULDRRRULLRRRLDLULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRUDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRULLDRURDRULLDRRULLRDLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLRLLLLLURRRDRLLURDRRULLDRRLLRDRRURLDLLURULDRRLRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDULDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRUDLLULDRRRLLRRRLLLRRUULDLDRRRRLLLLURURDLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRUDLUDUDLLURRDULLRRDLULLLLLLLLDURDLLURRDLURRDLRRLLRLLURRRDLURRDLURDRLURRDLLURRDLRRLLURRDLLLLLLLLLULLLLDRRULDRRULLDRLRLRRULLDRURDRLLRRULLDRULDRRRLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRRLLRRULLLDRRRRLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRUDRULLDRULDRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLRLRRRRRRDRULDRRULDRRULLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULDULDRULDRRRULDRRLLLRULRDRRULLDRULLDRRULRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRUULDDUURDLLDRRRULLLDRRRULDURDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLDULDRRRLLLRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRLLLLRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLLDRRULDRRULLRLLLLLLLLLDRRULLLRRRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRUDRLLLRRRULLDRRULDURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRUDRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULDULDRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRLULDRRULLLLLLLLLDLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDURRDLLURDRULLDRRULDURDRULLDRRRULRDLULLLLLLRLRLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRLURDRULLLLLRRRRDRRULDRULLLRLLLRDRRRULDRULDLURRDLULDRRLULDRLURDRULLLLRLLLLDRRULLRRRLLDRRULDRRULDRRUDRULLDRRLRULDLLLURLLRRRDRRULLRRDLULLLLDLRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLULLLDRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRULDLURRDLULDRRULUDULDDRULDRUULDRLDRULURDLDUURRULLDRDLUDRULDRLRDLUURDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLRRLRDLURDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRUURLUULDDDDURULUDLDRRLLDRUUUDDRURLLDRUULDRRULDLDRULDDRRUDLURDLUULLUULDDDRRULUDDDUULDDUURULDDDUULDRRURDDLURRLLRRDLLURRDLDULURLLLLLLRLRLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLDUUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURDLURDLURRLLDRURDLLURRRRRLDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLUULDDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURDLURRRRDLLDULLURRRRRLLLLDLURRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUURULLLLLLLLLLRRDDLURDDLURRLULDRRULLDRRULLDRRDLUDLURRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRRLDLUURRDDLLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRDDLLUDRRULLURRRDLLRLUURULDRRRULLLLLDRRRDLLULDDRURDLUULRRRRRRRRURULLDRRDLLLRRULLDRRDLULLDDUUDRRULLDRRLLLRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRULLDDRURULLLLLLRDRUULDDDRUULDDRURDLUDLLURRDLDRUURRDLLLRDLUULRRRULLDDRRULLLLLLLURRRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLLDRRRUULLRLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRULLRRRLLDRRULLDRRRULDLRDRUUDRULDRRULDLRRRULDRULLDLDRRRULLLLLLLDRRURDLLLLLURRRLDLURRRLDURDLLLRRRLLURRDLLLLLLURRDLLURRDLLRRRRLLRRLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLUULRRRRRLLRRRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLDDRRULLLRRRDLLULLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRUULLLLLDDDRULDDURDULLRRLDRUULUDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRDLLLURRDDLLUURRDDLLUURRRDDLDLLUDRRULLRLURRRRDLLLLRRRRULDLLLURRRRRRRRUULDDDUURDLULDRULLDRULLLDRULLRRRULLDDRRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRRLLLRULLRRRRLULDDRULLDRRLLLDRUDLURRULLDDRULURUDUDRRRRRUDRRRRRRUDRRRRRRRLLRLLLLLLRLLLLRLLRRRRRRRLLLRRRRLLLLLLLLDLURULLLLRLDDRURDLLUDLRLURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLRURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLULRDLURRLDLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRDLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRDDLLLLRRRRULLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURDLURLRRRRRRDLLLLULDLURRDLULDRURDLULLLLLLLUDLLLLLLDLULLRDLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLRRRRLLLLLURRRRRLLLRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLUDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLLLURRRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLRRURRLLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLRRRURRDLDURULDLLLLURLRRDRRLLURRRRRRULDRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULLLRRDLULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRUULLDLDDRUURDLUDRULDRDLURRUULLDLDRRULLDRULLDRLDRUUDLLLLLLLLLRLLLLDLURLLDRURDLURRDLLURDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURLDULDRUULDDRRULRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRULLLDLDRRULLLLLLUULDDRULDDRURRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRLLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRRRRRRRUULDRLDRLURDLULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLLDRRUDLLDRRULLLLLLDLURRRDLLURRDLURLULDRUULDDRULDRUDLDRULUDRRRDLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRURULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRLLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRRUULLDRLLDRULLLDDRRUDURULLLLRRRRRRRRRULRDLULLDRRULLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRDLLLURRDDLLUURRDLDLUURRDDLLUURRRDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLURRDLURURDRLLRRRDLLLURRDLLRRRRLLURDLURDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLURRRDRLLRURDLLLRURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURURRRDDLLURDULDRULULDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLUURRDDLLURRRLRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDLRRLLDRURDLURRRLLURRDDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURURRDDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDRLLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRDLUULDRLDRULDLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLULRRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRLRRULLLLDRRULLDDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDLRRDLLURRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRDLULRRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLRRRRRLLURDLLLURRRDLLURRDLLUURLLLLLLLLDULDLLRRLLRRDLURRRDLLLURRRRLDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLDLURUDLDRULLURRRDLLURRRDLURLLLLLLLRRRRRRURLLRRDULDRULDRLLLDRRURULDDUULDDRULLLLLLLLLLLLDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRLURDLURRRLLLRRRDLDLLUURRRRLDLLURRRRDLLLULRRRRLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDRLLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLDRULLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRULRRRRRRRRURRDRULLLDRDUULDRRRLULLDRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLDRURRULLLDDRRULLLLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLDRRUDRULLLDRRRULLLLLLRDLUURDLURRRDLULLDRULLRLLLRRDLLLURRRDLDULURRRDLLURRRRDLURRDLLLLURRRDLURRRRLLLLRRRDLLLDRRRUULLDRUDLLDRRULLLLLDRRULLLRRRRLLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLDRRUURRRRRRRRRRRRLDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLDDRRRRURULLLLDLLDRRRURRRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLLRDRRLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDDRURDLULDRURRRULLDRLLRRRULLRLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRDLUURRRLRLRLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULLRDRRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRLLLDRRULLDRUDURDRRULLLDDRRRUUDDLLLURRRULLDRRRULLLDRLULRDULLRRDLULLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLLRRDLLURDRRULLLDRRRULLLRDRRRULLRRRLLDRRRULLDLLRULDRRULLLDRRLLURDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDDRRRRRUDUDLLLLLURRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLRDRRRRULLLDRRRRUDRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRURLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULRRLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDLRRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRURLLLDRDRRUDLLULRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULDURDRULLDRRUDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRLLRRRULLDRRULDRRULDLRRRULDDRURULDRLDLURRULRDRULDRRULLDRRRRLULDRRULDRUDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDULLLLLLLLLDLLURDURDLURDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRDRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRUDRULLLLLDLURRLDLLURRLLRRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLDULRURDLLULDLRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLRDLLLULLLLDRRULLLDRRULDRRULLRRRLLDRUDRULDRRULDRRULLLDRRLLRULDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLRRRLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRUDRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLRRRRLLDRULLLDRRRULDLRRRULDLRRRULDRULLLLLLLLLLLLDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDRLLLRRURDLURDLLURDURDLURDRLLLRRRRLLRRULLLRDULDRULDRRRUDRLULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULDLULLLDRRRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULRDUDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLRRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRLLLRRRULLDLRRRRURLLLLDRRRRULLDRRUDRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRDRUDLURULDRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRURLRRRRRRRRDLLLRRRLLURRDLLLLURRDRLULDRULDRRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULLLDRRRULLLRDLLLRRRURDUDLLLLURDRULDRRULDRRULLLLDRULLDRRULDRRULLLDRRRRURLLLRDRULLRRDLULDRRULLLLLLDLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULDLRRRULDRRULDLLLURRRDLULDRRRULLLLRRRRDLULLLLDRULDRRULDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRULLRRDLLLRRULLDRULRRRDDLURULDDRULURDDLULURRDLULDRRULDLLURRDLULDRRULDLU


----------



## soup (Dec 21, 2013)

2x2 - 5x5 slidysim relay in *30.303*, 390 moves, 12.870tps



Spoiler: Times



5x5: 16.423
4x4: 11.040
3x3: 2.240
2x2: 0.600





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 5x5




274631181012923201522131192414182117165
DRULDDRUULDDDRULLLRDLLURRLLRRDLULDRULUUUDDUURDDLURDDLURDDLURURRDLURRDLLURDLURULDDRURULLLDDRRULLLURRDLRULLDDRURRULDLLURRDLURRRDLLLURLRDLURLLDRULRDLURLRULDDRULURDLRDLURRRULLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRULLLLRRLDRULDRRULLL

16.423, 210 moves = 12.787tps





Spoiler: 4x4




117139141254211510368
LLRRDLLURDRDLLUURRDDLLURRDLLLURDUDLURRUULDDRLURDLULDDRUUURDDLUURDDLURRDLLURLRULLDRRULDLRULDRDLURULDRRULLDRRULLDRDLURRULDRRULDRULLLRRDLULDRRULDLU

11.040, 144 moves = 13.043tps





Spoiler: 3x3




58641273
DDLURDLLUURDDLURULDRRULDLU

2.240, 26 moves = 11.607tps





Spoiler: 2x2




231
DRUL

0.600, 4 moves = 6.667tps


----------



## soup (Dec 21, 2013)

2x2 - 7x7 slidysim relay in *2:10.693*, *1709 moves*, *13.076tps*



Spoiler: Times



7x7: 1:02.759
6x6: 34.423
5x5: 18.416
4x4: 10.200
3x3: 3.895
2x2: 1.000





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 7x7




202918381326152711730374592242219411036511281474631635398401233248474416334232521423443
DDDDRDDLUURDDLLRULLLLLUUUURDDDLUURDDDLUUURRRLLDRULLDRRRRURDURDLLRRLURDDLURUDLDLURULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRUULLLDUDDRRULLDRRDDLLRRDLLUUUUUUDDURRDDDDDLLUUUURDRDDDLLUUURRRDDDRLLLLUURRRRRDLDRLLLLLURRRRRUUULDDDRUULDDRULLLLLDRUUURDDDLUULDDRURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRULDLLLUUUURDLLDRRULDDRURRRRULLDRRULLLDRRUULLLDRRRLULDDRULLLDRRULLLDDDRRUULLDDRRURRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRUULDDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRUULLDLDDRURULLDRDLURRRLURDLURRDLUURRDDLURRDLLLLURRRULLDRRULLDDRUULDLLURRDLLDRRUUUUDLRULDRDLULDRDLLDRUULDRDLUURRRRLLURRRRDDLURUULLDRRDLULDDRUUULDDRULDRULLLDDRULDLULRRRDLLURRRUULLLDDRRULLDRRLDLURRDLLUURRDDLLUURDDLULDRURRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRLUDRDLUURRRRRRLDLURRDLLURDLURRULLLDRRULDDUULDDRULULDDRUULRDLURLLDDRURUDULLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRUURRDLULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLRDRULLRRDLULDRRULLLLDRULRRLLDRRULDRRULLLDLURDRULDUDULDRULDRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRUDRULLLDRRULDLLURRDLLU

1:02.759, 855 moves = 13.624tps





Spoiler: 6x6




3331435613249202716211281929410158731113225182651223223017342
DDRLDRULLLDRRRUULLDDDRULLDLUUDDUURDLDRULUUULDDRULDDRULDDRURRRRDLLLLLUUUUURDLDDRUURDRLLDRURDLDRURDLLLLDRRRRUUUURDDDLUURDDLURULLDRLLDRRLURULLDRLDRUUULLLDRUUDDDLURUULDURRDDLLURRDLDDRLLUUURDDDLUURRDDLLUURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLDLUUDDRULULULURDLLDRRULLDDRRUULLDDRRULURDLURRRRDLLLUULDDRURRRULLLDRRRDLLLLLURRRRRULDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRLLLRULRDRULLDRDLUURDDLUURRDDLLUURRRLDRULDRRRULLDRRULDLULDRRULLDLLRURDURDLULDLURRDLULDRRULL

34.423, 431 moves = 12.521tps





Spoiler: 5x5




461112421517152121314310227188202319169
DDDLURRDLLRRDLLURDLULURRDLLDRRURRDLLLURRULLDRRRUULLLDLRRRLLLDRRRULLLRRLLDRRULLDRDLUURDLUDRDLURUULDDRURDLLURRURRDLDLURRLURDDLULLLUURDLDRULDRLDRUURRRDLLRURULLDDRUULLDDLURULDDRURULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRULDRRULRDRULLDRRULLLDRRULDLU

18.416, 240 moves = 13.032tps





Spoiler: 4x4




411413751512982310116
DDUURRDLLDRRURDDLLRURULLDRULLDDRURULDDUULDDRUURURDDLUULRDRULLDDRULLURDLURRDLLDRRULLUDRULDRRULRRDLULDRRULLDRULLDRRULLDRUL

10.200, 120 moves = 11.765tps





Spoiler: 3x3




83527614
LLRRDLLRUULDDUURRDLDRUULLDDRURULLDRRULLDRUL

3.895, 43 moves = 11.040tps





Spoiler: 2x2




231
LRDLURDLU

1.000, 9 moves = 9.000tps


----------



## qqwref (Dec 22, 2013)

399 puzzle (20x20) avg5: 20:45.370, 17330.334 moves, 13.871 tps


----------



## soup (Dec 22, 2013)

624 puzzle (25x25) in *1:21:50.688*, *57069 moves*, *11.621tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




13237460593232367305951583839761472248171376495812874534444235841938620449850532422247566506175774551523013005184114142981054741222744327833488164991176166174447291192334128359431827622215018536684976521815136324282102333702722512492841546044383718253341659712564353114803644934431453204631435513473143732954312085752111971152852328626023514857049943339514243751745153495340576325225106711574925951596756931745919649025365215961788823189206423332568418283346461404557110368469315202281601273125996255528023050058956521258025040735075219241121564642424033057818642115353423762422035661515126446260296636182291186092015447321352279922443993374414915933613972943134711255385857138153010143035921734704821411193194961795402615424630646640510244629636025546818420742538745050739832213113384284855527951938224614461421762147440260335518923955837343363275024302624319319415335355204943454571654886116271674246412234142312545221605107685491662935162695885543752771031305095671095070175983314045612314639690127163131536586562874654791113423721812135552410259365415519534313920553551530439426561045838026750861354144916825845322369512200478452984446077220357427074603823427161737757514818043428224590164773084395313513334864454874205326083025284085565374135215833884066681591216100743909180147385422572182290354262409323263238560321133353547362228483252240510401526169177594585391172253513137274357553138448550579525503454831625245731242951461910144091316577161198622369292126348521605013932542155842752571761123929753946785115594763295822368422618312954662344563475340056432830741245600309352170330140339587606288278527561194363199484318120289326224149595113382031052942938947348952342634918739220926626818876156214417378612504946205484271913791044361085433111461119029913

DDDRLRURLDRLDRDLUULDDDRDULDRULDURULUDDDDDDRULDRUUDDLDDRUUUUUUUURDDDLUURUUUDDDDDULDRULDRUDDDDDDLUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDUDLLLRUUUUUUUDUURDDDDDDDDULDLURRDLUUUUUUUUUDRRRDDDDDDDDLURDLLLUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUDDDRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUDDRRULLDRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLURDRLURDLLLLLLLLLLLURULLDDRRUUUUURRRLLULLDLLRRULLLDDDDDURDDLUUDDLURDULDRUURDDLULDRRRRRUUUUURRRDULDDRRRULLLLDDRRRLLLURRRUULDDRULLLLLRDRRRRRULULLLLDDRRURULULLDDDRRUULUURRLLLLRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLURRRLLRRDLLUUURRRULDDRLURDLLLURDDUULDDRRULLRRULDDRUUULLURRDLLDRUDRULDDRULRUULDRULULDLLRLLURRRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLUDRLLRULRDRULDLLLURURRRLDDLLUUURURDRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRLLRDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRDRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDRDDDLUDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLDDDDDDDDDUDDDLRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLLLURRRRDRLLLURRRDLLLRRRLLLURRDURDLLLDDDDDDDDDDDURRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUDRLULLLLLURRRDLLURRDLLLURRRDLRURDLLRRRLLLRRRRLLLUURRRDLDLLLURRDLLURRRDLLULLDDDDDDDDDDLDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRULULDDLRULLRRRLDLRRLULLRDRRULLRRDRULLLLDDRRRULLDRRLURDLLURRDLLLURRRRLRUULLLLDDRRRUULLLDDRRUULRRUDDLUUDRRUDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULULLDDRRUUULLDDDRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRLURDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLURRDLUUDDLUDRURDLULLLLURRRDRLLLLDRRRULLLURRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLUUDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDRRLLRRLLDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRUDLLLURRLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRULURDDUULDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLURDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDURDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUULUUDDRULRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDLDDDLDDLRRRDLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUDURRRRRRRRRDRRRURRLDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRRRRRDRUDDDDDDURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLDRDRUULDLDRRULULRRRLDUULLRRDULLDRRDLULDULUUURRUULDDRULDRLULDDDDRUUDUUDLDRRULULDDRUULRRRLLDRULDDRULDDRUUUUUUUUUDDLDRULDLDRRULDDRULLDDRRULUDDDRULLDDRRUUUUUUURDLUULDURUULDDRUDLDDRUULDDRULDDRUULDDDRDURULLDDRLUURRDLULUDDDDRUUUULDDRULDDRUDLDDRUUULDDDRUUULRRRRLLLLRRRULLDRRULLDRDLUULLDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUDDULRRRRDUDLULDRDLULDRULRUDDDDDDDDDDDUDRRRRRDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRLRRRDDDDDDDDDLRRRRDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLRRURDRRLUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUDRRRRRRDDDDDRURDDDULLLLLLLLUUUUUUULDDRULLLDLDDDLLDRLLLLLLUUURRRRLDDDDULLLUURRRRDDLLLLUURLURURRRDRRUUUUDRLLRRRRLLLLRLUUDRURLLRRDLLULLLDDRDDRLURDLURDDUUUUUDRRRRLDDDDDDDULUUDRLLLUURUUUDDDLUUURRRDDDDDDULLLLRRRDLLUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUDRRLUUULULDDDRUULDDLDRRUULDDRUUDDDULDDURUUULDLDDRRLRRULULDLDDRRRULURRDLDLULLDRDRUULDRUUUUDLDDDRULLRDDRUUUUURUULRRRDLULDRDLDUULDRDLULDDRRLLDDRUULDRUULDDDUULDDRUULDDRRUULLDRRULDURDDLRUULDRUDLURDDULDUUDDUUDDRURUURRDDDDDDDDDDDRRLLRLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUDRRRRLDDDDDDDDLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUDRRRRDDDDDDDUDLLLLLRUUUUUURLRRRRRLLDDDDDRDLLLLLRUUUUUUDRRRDDDDLLRRRRDLLLLLUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRRLLLURRRDDDDDLLUUUUUDRRDDDDLLUUURRRDDDLLLLRUURRRDLRRDLURRDLLLLLUULRULLLLRUDURRRRLURRRRRRDDDDRRLLLURRRDLRDLLLLRURRULLLLLLLLUUULLLLLLLLDDDDRRULLRRULLLLLLDLLRDDLRULDRRRRRRRRRRLLUULLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUULLLLLLLLULURDDLUUDDDUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUURDDLUUURDDLUUURDLDDURRDLDUDLUDUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULRDRRRRRRRRRLUUDLLURRLLRDRLLRURDLLURRRDLLUURDDRUUUUUULUUUDLDURDDDUUULRDLUDDRUULDDDRUULDLLDRULDLUURRLRRRDLUURLDDLULUULURRDDURDLLURRDRLLRURDLURDRUUUUUUUDDUDDLDDRUULDDDDDDLLRUUUUUUUDURDUDLUUULDRURDLURUDRULLLURRDLUDLURDLURRDLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLUUURRULDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULUURDULDDRULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDLDDRDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLRRRRRULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDLLLLLLURRRDLLULDLRURDLLUUURDDDLUUURRRRRDDRRDLLLLLLLUUURRRRDLLLLDRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDUDDLRLLLURRDDLLLRUDRRULLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDUDDDULLLLLLLLRLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULRRRRRRRRRRLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUULDUDRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULRDLRULDRRRRRRRURRLDRLULDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUDDDDDDDUUDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDRRULLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLRRLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDLUUDDLLURRDLUURDRRDLULRRLDLUUURRRLLLLRRRRRLDDDLLUUUULRRRRLDDDDLUUUUULLLLRRRRRRLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDRRLDRURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDRRDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDRLDRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLURDLURRDLLURDLURRDLDDDDDDDDDDLDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLRUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUUUURULLDRRLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDLLRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRLUUUUUUUULLLLLLDLLDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRLLRUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLDDDDDDDRRRRRRRUUUUUUDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLDDDDDLRDRRRRRRRRRLLLRRUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRDLURRDLURRRRDLLLUURRDDLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLLLDDRDDDULDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRUUDDLUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLRLDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUULLLLLLLLLURULLLRRRRRRUUUUUUULRRRDLDLDLUURLLRRLDUUDDRUULDDRULLDRRLLDDRRUULLDRDRUULDDDRUULDDDDRUULDDRRULLDDRUURDLULDDRULLDRDDRUULLLLLLLLLLDRDDLLRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLDDLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULUUUUUUUUUUULUUUUURRRRLLLLLLLULDDRUUURRDLUDLLRRLUDRLURDLLULDRRLRULDDRULLLLLLLRLRURDLURRDLURRDLLLURRRRDDLLLUURRRRRLLLLLDRRLLURRRDLLLRRRRRLLLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLRRLLURRDLDDDRRLUUUULDDDDDRUUUULLDDDDDDRRDUUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUUDLDDDDDDDRUUUUULLDDDDDDRRDUUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULLDDDDDDLDRRRDUUUUUULLRDDDDDRUUUULLDDDDDRRUUUDUULDDDDDRUUUUULDLDDDDDRRUUUUUDDDDDDUUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRDULDRUUUUUULLRUDDDDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULLLLLDDDDDRRRRRUUUULLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRUUULRLLLLLLLLDRDDRRRRRRRRLLRUULLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRULUUUUDLLLUUULLRLUUUUUUUURLLLLLLUDUUUURRRUDULLDDUULDRRRLLRRULLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRURLLLDRRRULLDRULLLDRRDLLRLRULDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUURRRRULLLDRRULLLRRLDRULLDRRRLDDDDLLUUUULLRDDDDDRUUUULLDDDDDRRRULUDRDLUUUULLDDDDDDRRUUUDUULRULDDDDDDRDUUUUUUURRDDDDDLLDRULRDLUURDDDLRLUUURDLUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUUDDDDDDDUUUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUULUDDDDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUUDDURULRLRLDRLURDLURDDDDLUUUURRDDDDLLUULDDRULURURLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLURRDDRLDDUUDDUUDDLUURRDLRULDRUULDRULDRLLDDDUDRULLLLLRLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLDULDLRURDULDRURDRDLLURRDLLLLURRRRDLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLRRRRRLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLRLUUDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUURRRDDLLLLRDRRURRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDULLLUUULDLDRDRULLDRLLLDRRRRURRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRLLRRULLDRRULLLDDRURLDRURRRRRDUDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRULLLLLLDRRRRLLDRRURLDRULRULLLLLLLRRLLRRULLRRULLDDRRULLDDRRUUDDDULLDRRUULDDRULDLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDURDLLUURRRRRRRRLUULDRDDLUULDRDLULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRUULLDDRRULLLDRUUDLLLDDRRRULLDRRUULLLLLLLLLLURDDLURRDDLLURDRLLURRRDLLLRRRLLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLLUURRRDDLLLURRRRDRLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRLDRRURDLLULLUURDLDRURRDLLURRDLDLUDRRUULLRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDRRUULLDRRLLDRRULLDDRURUDLDLUURDRULLLDRRURULLLLDDRURRLULLLLDDRRRRULLDRULLLLLDRRRRUULLLLLDRDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLULLLLLLDLDRRRRUDLLLLURRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRURLDLLLLURRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULLLLDDRLURRRRULLLLLDDRRURDRLLURLRRRRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDLRRRLULDRRULLLDRDRUULUDLDDRUDRRULLLLRRRRDLULLLLURRRDDLLUURDLRDRULLDRULRRLLURRDLUDDRURRUUULDRULLLDLRRULDLRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLRRLLLDRDLUULDDDRRUDLUUDRDULURDDDLURDLUDRULURDDLULRRULLLDRRUULLDRLDRULDDURULRDLULDDRUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUDRULLRDRLRLRRDLDLUUDDRULULLDRRRULLLDRLLLRURULLDDRRRULLLDRRRULLRLLLLDRRULDRRRULLLLDLRRRRLULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRULLLDDRRLRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLDDRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRULLRLLLRRRRLLLLLRRRRLLDDRUUDDLURRRLLLLRUDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLRRULDDRLLUDRULLDRRULLLDDRUULDDRLURDRULLLDRUURRRRRULDRDLULLDRLLRRRRLULLDRULLLDLRRRUULLLDRRULLDDRRULLDRDLURULRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRLLLLRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLULDDUDRULLLLLLLLLLDRLULDRURDLURRDLLURRRLRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRLLRRDLLULRDLURDLURRDLLRRUURRDLLLRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLULRRRRDLLLLURRRDLLUDRRLRULDLUUDLRRRRDUUULDRDLULRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRLLDRLURRULLDDRULLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLUURDRDDLUDLURLLLUUDRLDUURDLDRURDLRRDLULRDLURDLURRRRRLDLUURDDLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLLURRRRRLDULLLDRURDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLULRRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLRRRLLLURRRRDLLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRLLLRRRRLDLULRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURDRRULDLLURULRRRRDRLRULDRRULLLDRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRLULDDRRULLLRRDLULDLRRRRULLLDRULLDRURDLLDRUULDLDRRULLULDLLDRUULDDRRULRLRDLLURLDRURDLLURRDRLLRURDLULRRURLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLDRRRDRRURRRLLRRDLURDURDLURRRLDLURRRLDLURRRRRULLDRULLLRDRRULLDRLLLLRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDDUDRULLLDRURRLLRDLLLLURDLURRDLURRRDLLRRULDLLLLUUDDRRUULDDRURDLLUUULDDRULDDRUULDRLLLLDLLURRDLLURDLURRDURDLLURRDURDLLLRRRRLLLURRDDLURURDLLLRDRULLURDLURLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRRRULDRULLLDLRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRUUDDULLLDRRRULLLLLRDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLRRRUDRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDLRRULLLDRRLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRDLULDDRURULLLDURRRDLULLDDRRULUURRDLDLURRRRRRLLLRRRLLDRRULLDRLLLRRULRRRLLLDRRLLLRRULLDLRRRRRULLLLRRLLLRRRRLLDRULLDRULLDRRULLLLDRRURLLLLLRRRRULLDLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRDLURDLLURLRDULDURDLUURRRRRRRRRDRURDRLLLRRUDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLDRULLDRRRRULLLDRUULLDLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRDLRULDLURRULLDRDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRRRULDDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLRDLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRDLLRRRLLURRDDLLURLDRRULURRDURLLRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLLRRRLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRDLLRURRRRLDLLLLURRDLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDLLLLLURRURRRDRLDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLRRRRURDLDLLLRRRURRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRLLURDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURDDLURDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLURRDLURRRDLLRURRDLLURRLLLRRLDLURRRDLLLURDLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRLDLLUURRRRDDLLLUURRRDLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLULDRULLLDRRUDLDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRDLURRDLLRRRLURDLLURDLURRLLRRLLDRURDLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLURRLURDDLURRULDRLLRRDLURRDLLUDRULDRLLURRDLLURDLULDRULDULLLLLLLLDRDURUDLRLURDULRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRDLRURDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRRRRRLRDLLLLLLLRUDLURRRRRRRDURDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRLLLRRUDULLLDRRRULLDRRRLLLLLRRRRRRLULLLLDLRRRRRULLLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDULDURDLURRRRRRRRRRRUDRRRRRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLRDDRRRRRRRRRUUDRLRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLLRDRRLRLLURRRULLLLDRRRURULLLLLDRRLLURRRRLRRDLLLLLDRRULLLRRRRRLLDRULLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDLRRRRULLLDRRUULLLRRRDLDLURDULRLLDURLDLRRRRULLLLDLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULDLRLDRUUUDLDUDDRULLLLURRLLDRULDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLLRRLLLDRRUDRULLLLLDRUURLDDUURDDLURRRLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLRRDLULLDRRRULLLDRULLLDRRUULDLDRRULLRURDDLURULDRDLRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRLLRRRLLLRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDDRRUDLURRRRRRRRLLRRLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRDLLULLDRRUDRULDDRRUDLLURRRULDLRRLULDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULDULLULDLDURULRDLLRRURDLLRRLRLLDRRULLDRRURLLDRRULDLRRUDRULRLDRRRULLLDLRRRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLRRRLLDRRRULDRRULLLLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRURLUDLLLRRRDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDDRRRUDLLLURRRULLLRRRRLLLLRLLLLLLLRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRLULDRRRULLDRRULLRDRULDRRURLDLLURDRUDRLRULLDRRULRRLDRULLDRRURLLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRLLURDRLLLRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRRLDLURRRLDLURRDLLURRDURDLLRRLURRDLURRDLURDRLULDRRLLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRULRDRULLDRRLRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDURRDRULULDURDDLRURLDDRULRDLUULDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULDLRRRULDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRDLLLLRRLULLLLLLDRRRULLDULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULDRRLLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDDULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDDRRRRURLDLLLLURRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRLDURRRRRRDLLLLURURDULDRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLULLDRRULLLLLLRRRLRLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRLRRULRDLULDRRRULLDRRULRDRULLLRDRUDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLLDRULLRRRLLDRULLDRRULDRRUUDDRLRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRLLDRRULDRRULDRRULRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRULDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRUDRULLDRRULDULLLLLRLLLLLLDRRRRLURRRDLLURRDLLURRDLLLLLLLULLDULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRLLRRRLLLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLLDLLLLURDRULDRRLLRULDRRULLDRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRULRRDRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRLLRRRULLDRRRULDRULDLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDDRRUULDRDLLURRRLLULDRRRRULLDRULLDURRDLULDRRRULLDRRULLRLRDLLLLLLLLRRRURDRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULLLLLLLLRLLLLDRRULDRRRULRDLULDRRRULLDRRRLLRRULLLRDRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRLLRULLRRDRULLLLLDRRULDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULDLLLLLLLULRRDLULDRRULDLRRRULDRRURLLDRRRLULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULLLLDRRRULLDRUDRULRDLULDRRULLLDLLLLURDRRLLRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRLUDRULLLRRLDRRULLLLLLDRRULDRLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLRRDLURRDURDLLRRLLURDURDULDURDLULLLLDRRULDRRRLULLDLRRULLDRRRULRDLUDRLULDRRULRDRULLDRRULDLLURDRULLDRLRUDULDRRULLLDRUDRUDRLLULDRRULLRULRDULRRRRRRRUDRULLDLRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLDDUULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRRDLLUDRRULDLURRRLLLRULRRRRRRRRRRRRUDRRLRURDRULLLRDRDUDLURRDLLLLURLDLLLURLDRULDLURULLLDRRRLLLDRRRULLLLLRDLURRDLLLURUUDRRULRDLUULDRUUUUDRUULDUDLRRULRRULLDRDDDDDDLDURDLUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDRRUUUUUULLDDDDDDLUDUDRULDRRRUUUUUUDRRRRRULLLDRULLLLLDRRRRRURDLURDLLRURULDRDURLLDRULDRLULDRRRULLLLLDRRUUULDDDRLURDRUULLLDDRRRUUULLLLRDLUURDDDDRRULUUUURULLDRULLDDULURRLRDLLUDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLRDRRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDLDRLUDDRRRURDRULDLRULDRRUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDURDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRUDDDDDDDDDLRRRDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRULLLRLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULULLLDLDRRRULLLLRDRRUULLLDDRRLRLLUURDDRRRDDDDDLDDRLRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLDUURRRUDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUDLURULDDRRRRLLULRLDRLURDLURDRRRRRRRLDDDDDDLLDRRRRRRRRRLDLLRLLLRRRRRRRULDRURDLURDLRRRULLRRLDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUURLDRDDDDDDDLUUUUUURRRRLLDDDRULLDRULUULLDDRDLUDRULUUUDRDDDRRUUUUULUUUUUUDDDDDDLUUDDRULLLDRRRLLLDRUUDRULDDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRDLUUULLURRDLDLUURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLRULLDRLRLURDLDRUUULLLDRURRLLURRDLDLURRRDLLLUURRRRDLLULULRRLDRUUUDLLLLDRURLDRULURRRDLLLDDRRURULLLLURDDULURDUURDDLURRLLLDDDDDDDDDDRDUUUUUUULLUUUURRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDLLLUURRRLLLRRRRRLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUDRLDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLRDDDDDDDUUUUUUURRRRUURRRLLDUUUULRDDUULDURDLLDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUUUULDDRULLLLURLDLRRLLURDLURDLRURDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLDRDDRLRUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDRLDDDRDRDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLRRDDLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLRLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUDUUUUUUUUULUUDRDLRLRULDRULDRRRRULLLLLDRRLLURRDLULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUDDLRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDRULDRDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDUUDRRRDDDLUURRULDRDLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURRDLLUDRRDLULRDLURRRRRRUUULDDRUURRDDDLLUUURDDDDLUURDDLUUUUUDRDDRULULDDRRUUULLDDLDRRRLLUDLRLURDRUUUUUUURDLDLRRRDRURLDURDLURDLULLDRRRRLDRUULLLLLDRRRRDLLLLURRRRRULULLLLDLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULULLDDULLRRULDDRRUULULDDDRUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDRULDUDULDRUULLRRULLUUUURDDDLURRLLURDDLURDLDRUULDDRUURDLDLRLUDDRUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRLLURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDLDDDDRDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDURRRLUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDRRRRLUUUUUUUUUDLRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRURRLDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRDDDDDDURDLLLLLLLLUUUUURLRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLRUUUURRRRRRRRRDDRDDLLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRUDDDRDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRLRLDUULDURRRDRRRRUUUULDRUDRULLDRRUULULDDRLDRUUUULDDDDDULLRUUURULRDLURRURRULLDRLULDRRUUUUUUUDDDDDDLLDRUDUUULDDDLRDDLUUUUUUDLURRDDDUULUUUUDRDLURRRULLLLRRRRRULLDRRLLLRRRULLLDRRULDRLURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUURLLUUDDDDDDURUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUULRRRRRDLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDUUUUUUUULLDRRULLULDRRLLDRRUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRULULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUURUUUUUUUUUDULDDRURULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLURRRLRDLLUDURRRRLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDLDDRLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURLRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLRLRDLURDLURRDLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDUULRRDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLRRRURDULLDRRULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDLDRLLDRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUDLLRRULDLUUURLDDRRRDLRULDLUUUDRLURDRUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLDDRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDUURRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDUURRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUDDDLUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUDLLLLURURRDRDLDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDURUUUUULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDRLLUULUUDDRUUUULRRRRRDLLLURRDDLLLUURRDLLURDDUUDDLUULDDDDURUURRRRLDDDDDLLLUUUUUDRRRRDDDDLLRRRLLLLLUUURRRRRDDDLLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLLURLDRULRRRRRRRUUULDDDDRULDRUUUULDDDRUULLLDDRRRUULLLLLUULLLURUULLLLLLLLLDDUUUUURDDLULDDRURUUULULRULDDDDDRUUUUULDRULDDRUUUULDDDDDDDDDDURUUUUUUUDLDDDDDDDDURUUUUUURDLUULUDDDDDDDDDDRULUUUUUUURLDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDRULLDDDDDDDURRUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULLDDDDDRRUUUULLDDDDRRUULLLLDRRURRULLLDLDDRRRRUULUDLLDRLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLULDDRUULLDUUUUULDDDRDUUDDULDDUUUDDRUULDDRUULDDDRLDRUURDDLURRLUDDLUUUURUUUUDLLUUUDDRDDDDULUUUURDDDDDDUUUUUUDLDDDDUUUURDDDLUUURDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUURLRRRRULLDLDDDDDLUUUUUDDDUUURDDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUUURDRRRRRRLURUULUURURRRRRDLURRLRULUUUUULLDDRRULDDRULLDDRRLUDDRUULLDDRRULLRDDDDDRDUUUUULLDDDRRUULDRDLDDRUUUUULDDURDLLDDDRRUUULLDDDDRRUUULDDDDRUUUUDDDDDDUUUUULDDDDRUUUURRRRLURLLLRULDRRRRULUUDLLRRRRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRUDLLLLLURRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRRRULLLDDRUULLLRRRDDLURRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLDRRRRDDLLLLUURRDDDLULUURDDDLUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDDDDLRRUUUUUULLDDDDDDRRUUUUULLDDDDDRRUUUULLLDDDDRRRUUUURDUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDUUULDDRUUUUUUULDLDRRDULDDRUULUDLDDDRRUULLDDDDDLRRRUUUUULDLDDDDDDDLRRRUUUUUUUUUULLURDDDULRULDRRLURDLDRULDRLDLRRULDDDRUULRDDLURULLDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUULDDDDDDRDULDRUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUULLDDDDDRRLDLRRUUUUUULDDDDDDDDURUUUUUUULLLUDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUULLLLRRRRUULLLLLLDDDDDDRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLDDDDDRRRRRUUULLLLLLDDDRRRRRRUULLLLLLLDRDRRRRLLLLULDDRRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLRRDULLDLLUURRDLRDLLUUUUUUUUUULLLLRRRLLLLLLLLLRUDUUULDDUUUDRRULUDDDURULDDRULDDRULDDDRUURDDLUUULDDDDRDUUUUDDDDUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDRUDLDDRUUUDDDDUUUUUDDDDDUUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDUUUUDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUURRRRRRRRRRRRDLDDUDLLLLLLLLLLLUUURRDDLRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRUDLDLRDDDDLLLLLLLLRRLDLUUUUULUUDRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLUUUUURURULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDRLDRULLDDRRRRDDDUDLRRRRRRRRLLLRLUDRRRRRRRRRDLULRLLRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRRLLLLLLDLLLRDLLLLUURDLUDDURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDRLLLLLLULLLLLLRRLRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLUURRRDLLLRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLUURRRRDDLDLUDUDRULUUULLDLLRRLDRULDRDURLLDRURDLURRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRURRLLRRRLLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRLLURRDDLURRDLURRRLLRRRLDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLLRRRLLRRLLURRDLLURRRRLDLUURRDLLRRRLDLULRRRLRDLULLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLURDDULRDLURDRLLLURRRRLLLDRURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRLLLLURRRRDLDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRLDLLURRRRLLLRLDRURRDLLLURRRDLLLUURRDRRDLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRDLURLDRURDLLURRRDLLLURRRLLLRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRUDLDURDULDUDRULULDRRRURRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRULDDURDULDRURDLURRDLLRRLURDLURRRLLLDRURDLLURRRLRRLLRRLLRDLURRDLDUURRRLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDRLDRLULURRRDLLRLDRURDLURRRLLRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLURRLLLRDLURRDLUURRDDLURRDLURRRDLLLRURRDLLURRRRLLRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLLURLRRRDLURULDRULDULDDRUURRRRRRRRDLULDRULLRRLLLRRLLDRRULLDRLLLRRULDRULDRRULLLDRRURLUDDLLLRRLRRULLLRDRULLDRRULLLDDURULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULDDUURDLDRULLLLLLLLRRUUULDDRULDDRUULDLDRDRRUDLURRDLLURRDLURRDLLLURRRDLLURRLLDRRURDLLURRRRLDLLLURLLLLLLLRDUURDDULRDLURDLURRDLURURDDLURDLRURDLLURRDLURRRLLLDRURDLURRDLLLLURRRRLLRDLURRLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRULUDULDDRURRRDRULLLRDRRULLLDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDDRRRRRRURDLLLLLURRRRULLLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULRLLRLLDURRLDRURLLLLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRURLDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDLDRRRRRUDLLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLDLRDDRUURRDDLLUURDDUUDDLUURRDLLRRDLLULLLLRURDDLURDLURRDLUURRRRRRLLRDLULLRRLLDRULRRLLDRRULLLDRULDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRUULULRLRULDDRULDDRUUDDDUULDDRUUURRRULDRDLULLDRRDLLLRRUULDRULDRULDLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRLDRULLUUURLDRULDDRULDDRULDRDULDRULDLUURRRRRRRRRLRUULDRDLUULDDRLULDRDURDLULLDRRULLRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRLULDDURRULLDDRUUDURURRRRRRRRRDRLRRRRRLRRULDURDLULLDRDRULDLDLUUDDRULURRDLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLLRDDLLULRDRRULLURRRRLLLRRDLURRRDLLLLLRRRLLURRDLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRDRLLLURDRURLLRRDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULLLLLLLRUULDDRULDDRURDLLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLLURRRRDLLLUURDRLLRDLURRDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDURDLLUUDRULDDUDRULRRRRRLDLRLLLLURRRRDLLULLLLLLUURDDLURDDLUURDRDLLURRDLLURRDLLURRLDRRULRRDLLLURDULDRURDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRLDRURDLLURRRDLLUURRDLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDDLULLLLRRRRDRULLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURDURRRRDRLLLLRRRURDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRLLLURDLURRDLLRRLDRUUDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDDLURDLUDURRRRLLLRRDLLUURRDRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLDRRULURDRDLURRDLLLURRDLLURDLURRDLLLLLRRRRLLLLURRRDLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRDLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRDLDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLULURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRUULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRRULDRULLLDRRLLLLRRRRRULLLLDLDRRLLURRRDRLLLURDDLUURDDLURLLLLLLLLURRLDLURRDLURRDLLLURRRRDDLLLRRURLDRULDRURDLLLULRRRRRDLLLURRRRRULLLLDRULLDDRULLLUURDLDRULDRDULDRURDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLDRRDLULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULULDDDRUULRDDLURULLDRRLLLLRRRULRRLDRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRURDLURRULDRULLLRRLLDRRULLDRUULDDRULDRULLDRRULLDRDLUUDDUURDDLDUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLULLDRULRDRULULDDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRLRRRULDRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDLRRUDLULDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLDLULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLRRRULLLDRRRRULLDDRUULLLDRDLURDLUDRULUDDDUUURDDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRURDLUDRDLURDLLULLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLULRDLULLLLLLLLLLRRRDLRULDRULLURRRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURDLURRRDLLLRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDRUDRULLLLLLLLDRRURDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURDURDLLLURRDURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURLDRURDLLURRRDLLLUULDRDURLLRRDLLURDLURRDLULLDRURDLULDLLLURRRRRRRRLLLLDLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLRURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRLRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULLLRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLULRLDRLURRRRRRLRULDRULLLDRRUULDLDLRRRLLULRRURDLLDRULLLDRRULLDLDRRULLLLLLLLDRRLURDLULLRRRRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRLDLURRLLRRDLURRRRRRRRRRRRULDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRLULLLDRRLLLRRRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLLDRRLDUDRULLLLLLLDLLLURRDLLUDURDLURRRLDLLURRRRLLLLRRLLDRRURDLDULURRRLLRRDLLLURRRRRLLLURRDDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRDLDLULUDRDRRULRDLULRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRRRRRRULDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLRRLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRDLURDLLURDLULURDLDRULDULDRULLDLURDLURRDLLURRRRRRRULLLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDLRRLRUDDULDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRUULDDRRLLUURDLDDRURRULLLLDURRDDLURULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRULLLLRRRLLDRRULLLDRURULLLDDRRRLLLUURRDRUDLURDLLDRRULLLRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLLLDDRRRRRURRRRRRRRRRRULDRULDRULLDLLRRRULLLDRRULLDLLURDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLRRRDLURLLDLRRRLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRUDRRULLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDULDDRURDLULDRURRULLLDRULDRDURLLRRULLDRDLURRRRRRRRRRRLURDLLLLLLRRRRRULULLLLLLLDDRUULDRULDDURRRRRLLRRLLRLLRRRRRDRRRULLDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLRDRRRURLLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRLLDRRULLDRUDRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRULDRRULDRULLDRRULDRRULLLDRRULRRLLDDRRRUDLLLURRULDLRRRLLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRUDRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRLULRDRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLRRRLLLRRLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURDLLRRRLURDLURRRLDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLRRRLURRDLLRRRLLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRLLLURRRDDULRULDRDLLURULLDRRRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLULLLLLLLLLLDLLLLRRRRRRRRRLURDLLLRRRRULLLDULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRUDRLLRRULDRRUULDLDURURDLLDRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULDRRLULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDLRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRUDUDRULLDRRRULLDDRRUDLLURRRURLLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLDRRULDRRULLRRLDRRUDULDLLLLLLLULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULLLDRRUDULDRRULLRRDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDULLLLLLLLLDULLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRURLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULDRRLLLRULLDRRUDRRULLDRRRULLLDRLRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLRDLDLLULRDRRULLUDLURDRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRLLLLLLLLLLLRRULLLDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLRDRRULDRRULLDRRULRDURRDLLURRDLURDRULLDRRRULLLLLLRLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLRLLLLRDLULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRRRRLLRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRLLULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULRRRLLDRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRULDRRLLURRDLURRDUDLURDRULLLRRRRLLDRRLLLRRULLDRRLURDRULLDRULDRRRLLRULLRRDLLURDLURRDLULDLURDURDLULDRRULLLLLLLLLRLLLLDLRRRLLLURRDLURRDLURRLDRULLDRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULDRRRRLLLRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRURLLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLRDLUDRULDRRULLLDRULDRRRULLRRRLLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRLLLULDRRULRRRLLDRRLLULDRRRULLDRRURLDRULLDRRRULLDRRUDLRRRULLLDRRULLDLULLDRRLRULDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLDULDRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRLLRULRRRLLDRRLLLRRULLLDRRRLRUDRULLRRLLDRRRLLRULRRLLDRRRULLDRRULLRLLLLLLLRDLURRRDLLURRDLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULRRLDRULLDRRULLRLLLLRRDRLURDRULLRLLLLRDLURDRUDLURDLURDRULLDRULLDRRRRULDLRRUDLULDRRULLDRULLDRULDRUUDDRULLDRULDLURRDLULDRRULLLDLURRDLURDRULLDRRULLDLURDRULLDRULDRRULDLUURDDLURULDDRUDLRULRLURDDLURULDRUDLURRULLDRDLURRRLRRRRLLLLLUUUUUURURDDDDDDDUUUUDDDUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLRRLLDDDRRRULLDDDRRRUULLDDRRUULDDRULLURDULDRULUURRRUDDDDDLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRDLUDLURDLURRRDLLLURDLUURDDLURDLURRLRRRDLLURURRDDLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRULLDRULLLLDRRLDULDRRUULDRLULDDRULLULDRRULLDLDRRULLLLDRRRRUULDRULLDLDRRRRULRDLUULLLLDDRRRUDLLLURRRRRRRRULUDURDLURULUUDRDDLUULURDLDDRRUUULURRUULDLDRUUULDRUUDLUUURDDULRULDRDLULDDRUULLURRDLLURRLLRRDLLLLDDDDDDDDDRDRDLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLDRDDDDDDDDDDDULDRULLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRULRDLLUURDLDRUULLURRDLLLURRDRLRLURDLDLULURRDDLUUURRDDDLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDLULLLDDDUULDDRRULULDDULDRLUUURRRRRRRRRDRLRDRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDULRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULDDLDDDDDDDDDRDLRULDUDRUUUUUUUUUUUUDRDDLLLLLLLLRDDULURRRRRRDLLLLURRDLLLURDDULLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLUDLLLRRRDLLUDRULDRRLDLULDDDDDDDRRRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLLLRDURDLLLURRRRDDULLLLULDRULLDRDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDLLRDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRDDDDDDDLDURDULDRULLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDRLDLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRLUUUUUUUDUULLLLLUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDURLLLUUUUUUUULLLURRRRRRDDDDDDDDRDLLLLUUUUUUUULLLURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUDLLLURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUDLULLRUDLUUUURDDDDLULURLDRURDDDLURLDRULLURURRDRDLLULRURRDDLLURRRRDDDDDDDDRRRDDLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRUULDDUDLURRULLLDRRULLDRRUUDLURULLDRRRULDULDRULLDRRDDDDDDDDDDDRRRDRUDLURDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDURDLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDRRRLUUUUUUUURDRRUULLLDDRRUULLDDRRUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRULUUUDDDDUUDRDLUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDLDULDURDRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLURLRDDDDDDDDDDDLDLLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLUUURRRDDDLLLUUURRRRDDDDULLLLUUURRRRDDDUULLURRULLLDRRDDDDRUUULRDDLURDDLUUDRUUDDULDRLLLLLRRLUUUUDRRULLLDDDDRUUURRULLLDDLURURDDLUUULDURRDLLLUUURDLRRRDDLLLULLURRRDLLLLRURRRDLRURDLLLURURRRDDLLLUURRRRDUUDLRLLUURDLURDDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDDDLLLDDDDDRULRDLUUDLRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDLDDRRRRLUUUUUUUUUULUDRDDRUUDDLUUDRUURLLLLLDDDDDDDDDLDDRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLDDDDDDDRUULDDRUDLDRUULLDDRURLDRULLUUUUUUURRRRRRRLLLRRRRRDRDUDDDUUUURRRRRRRDLDDDDDDDDURLLLUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUURRRDDLLUURRDRUULLLLDRRRUULLDDULDRRUULLDDRRDDDDDRDLLLUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDULLLLUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDURDLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLRRRUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRULLLDRRRRULDLRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRUDULLLDRRUUDLLURRDLLRRULDDLUUURRRRRRDDDDDDRRRDLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUURRLLDLDUDURULDDDRUULLLDRDRRULUULRUULURLURULLULLUDLLLULDDRURDDLUUUULLRLDRUDRULLDRRULDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDLUUULRRRDDDLRLDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDDURURDDLDUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULLRULLLLDRRULLLDDRUUDRULDDRRRUULLDRURDRRLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDDRRRUUDULLDDRRUULLRDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUULLRDDDDDDDDDDDRRLUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDLDRDULURDDLUUUUUUUUDDURRDDDDDDDLLUUUUUURRRDDDDDDLLLUUUUUDRRRRRRRRDDDLUDDLLLLLDLLRRULLUUUUUUDDDLDDDRUURRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUDRRULLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRLLLRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDUDDRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUULLDDDRRUUULDRULLDDDLRRRUULLDDRRUDLLULDRRRLRUUULLLLUULLUUUUDRRDLLURULURDRDDDDLLUUUUDDDDDRLUUUUURDDDDLRLUDRDLUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDLDURDLUUUUURDDDDDLUUUURRDRDDDLLLUUURRDDDURDLULLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDURRRRRDRRURDDLUUUULDDDUUURDLDDDDRUUUURDRLLRUDRUULLDRLDRUUUDRULLRRLLDRULLULUDLUDLURDLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURDRULLDDDDDDDDRRLUUUUUUULLLRUURRURDLULLDDRRULDDRUUULDRURRDULDRULLLLDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUURRULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUURULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRUUUUUUUUUDLLLLDLURDLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLUURRDDLLLLLDDDDDDLDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDULDRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUDDDDDUDDRUUULLLLLLLLDDDDURRRRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDUDLDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDLLLRDLDRDULDRULDDRULDDRUUDULDUUUUUUUUULLLLDRRRRRRRULDRDDLUULDRDLULDDRULLDDRRULLDRRLDDRRUULLDDDRURUULDLDRRULDDRUULDDDRULLLDRDRRULLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRUUDLLDRURULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLDDDULDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUDDDULLLLLURRDLLDRURRDLLRRRLLURRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLULRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRUDDULRULDDRULLLLLLDDRRRRRRRLUULLLLLLLLDRURDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULULUUURURLRDRULLLLLLRUUULDDRUULDDRULDLDDRRULUULDDDRULDDRRLLRUUULDDDRUUDDDUULDDDRUUUULDDRRLLDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULLRRRRRRRRUDDDLLLLLLLLLRRRULULURLLLLUUUUULLLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRDLDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLRLLDLLLLDRRRLLLLLRDRRLLLUULDDDRUULLDRRLLDDRRULDRUULDRRLDLDRULDUULDDRULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRUDURRRDRRRDDDLURDLRUULDRRLUULDDRULDDDLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDLUDRLLURRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLURURDDLLRRRRLLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLULRRRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLLLURRDDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURURRDDLRRLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLLUUUULLDRRLDDRULLRRULDUDDRULLDRRUDDLULLLLLLURDLDRUUUULDDRUULLDDDRRRULRDLURDDLULLLLLLLLLLLLDRUULLDRDLLURRDLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLUUDDURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRDLLLURRRRRDLLUDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRUULDRDDLUULDRDLULLDRRULLDRULLLRRLLLDDRRUDLLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRUULDDRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRULLDRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUURDRRRRDLLLLUULLLLLLLLLLLUULDDRDUURDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRLDLUDRULDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLRRRLURRDLLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLUURRDRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLRURRRRDRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRURLLDRRULLDULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLRRULLDDRULLLDRRLLDRLULLDRRURRULLDDRULDLURRRRRRRRRRURRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUDLRULLLLLLLLLRRDLLURRRDLURRDLULRRRLRRDLLURRDLLURUUULDLDDRDRUUULDDDRUULLDDRRURRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRLLDRRRULRDLURDLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUDRRRRRRRRRRURRRUULDRDLULDDURDLULLDRRULLDRLLLLRRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULULLLDDRRULLLDLRRRDLLURDLURRDLLULLLLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLLLRRRLURRDLLURRLLRRULDRULLDDUDRURRRUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDRLLDRULDULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRUULLDRDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLRRRLDRULLDRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRULLLLLDRDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRLLDRRULLLDDRURDLURDDUULDDRLURDLUURDDLULURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRURRRRRRRRULLDRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLLRRLLRDRRULLLLDRRLLURDRRULLDLDLLURRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLULRDRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDDULUUDDRDLUUURDDDDLUURDDLUUURDDLURDDLRURDLLUUDURLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDLURRDLURRDLURRRLLRRDLLRRRLLURRDLLLURRDLLRRRLURDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRRRLLLRRLLRRRLLDLLURRRDLURURDDLUULLLLLDULRLRRLRRRRRRRRULDRDLULLDRRULLDRRRDLLULLRRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRLLLRRRLLLDRRRURDLLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUULDDDRUULDRRLDULDRURDLURRRRDLLLURRDLURRDLURDLLRRURDLLLUULDRUDLDRUURULDRDRRRDLLUUDDLLUULLLURRDLURRDLLLURRDLURRDLRLULRLDRURRRRDDRRDULLLDLLUULULRRLRRRRRRDLULLDRULLDRRRULLLRDRULLDRRRRDLRDLLLLLLRUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLDUUURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLUUDRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLULDURDLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLRRULLLRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRRRDLRULRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDULDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRURRRULDRDLULDRULLLDRRRULDRLLLLRRRUDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLLDRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRURDLUULLLLLRLLURLDDRUULDDRURDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURDLURRDLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLULRRDURDLLDRRRUDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRDRRRRUULLLDRULLLLLDLLULRRRRDLURRRDLLLRRRLLURRDLLDRRURULLLDLDRRRULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRLLUDRRRLLLRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRUULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRDLLURDDLUURRDDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLDRRLLLLRRULLRRRLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDLRRULLLDRUUDDRLLLRRURDLRRULLLLDRRRURDLULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRLLDRRRUUDRULRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLULLDUURDDLURDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRRRDLLUURDDLLURRRLLRRRLLLRRDLURDLLURRRDLURDLLURRDLURRDLURRRLDLULRRRDLLURRRLDLURRRRDLLLURDLLURRDLURRLLLRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRDLUDLURRDLLURDURRDLLLURRDLURRRDLURRLLLRDLURRRDLLULLRLLLLLLLLRDULLLLLLLLLLLRRRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRRRRLLLLRLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRRRLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRLLRRLLRDLRURDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLURRDLURRRLLRDLLRRRLURRDLLURRDLLLLURRRRDLLUURDDLURRLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLLULRRRRDLLURRRDLLULRRRRDLLURRRRLLLRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLRUULDDRUDLLLUURRRRDLDRURRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURLRRRRRULDRULDRLLLLRRRRLULDRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDLUDRDLUURRRRRDDLLLLLULURDLDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLDLLLURURRRRDLDLLLLURRRRDDLUDRULRURDLLLLURRRRRDLLLUULDDRULLRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRLULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRRLLLRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLLRRRLLDRRULDRULLLDRRULRRDLULDRRLLLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRULLDRULLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDLULDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRDRRRRULDRULDURDLULDRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULDULDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULRDLULLLLDRRRUDRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDDRURDLURRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULDRULLLLDDRURDLUDRURDLLURRDLLURLLRRLRULLDRRULLRLDRULLDDRUULDRULLDLDRULDRULDRUULDDRURDLURRRRRRRRRRRRURLLDRRULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLRRLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRLLLRRRULLRRRULLLLDDUURRRDURDLLLDRULLDRULLDLDRUDLURRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRLLDURRULDDUULDDRURRRRRRRRRLLLRRRRRRLLLLRRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRLRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRRULLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLRRLUURDULDRUDLDLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURDRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRLLLLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRLLRLLLLLDDURULLDRULDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRUDRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRLLLLULLLDRULDLRULDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULRLLDRRRULLLLLDLLLLLLLRRRRRDUURDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRRRRRLLRRULLLLLLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRULDRRLRRULDRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRRUDLULDRRLLLRULLLDRRRLLRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDLURDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRUDRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLDRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLDRURRLLLDRRRULLDRRULRRRULLDURRDLLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLRRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRULDRRLLURDRRLLRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRUDRULDRUDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLRRRLLURRDLLRURRDLLRRRLLURRDLLRRRRRLLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDULDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLRRRLDRULLRRLDRLULDRRULLLLLLLLDRULDRRULRDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRUDRULDRRULDRUDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULRRLLDRRULDRUDRULDRRRLLLRRULLDRRRULLRRDLULLLLLLLLLDRULRLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRULDRRRRLLLRRRLLLRRULLDRRRULDRUDLLRULRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRLDRULLLRDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDULDRRULLLRDRULLLLLLLLLLDRULRRRLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULLRRRLLDRRULDRRULLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLDRULLRRLLDRRULRLDRULDULLLLLLLLRDLURRDLURDLRRLURDLURRDLURRLRDLURRDLURRDLUDUDRUDRULDLURRDLLULLLLLLLLDRRLRULDRRULDRRRULLLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLDRLLRRRLULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRLLURDRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRULLRLLLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRLRULDRRLULDRRLLURLDRLURDRULLRDULLRRDLULLLLDRRUDULDRRRULDRULLDRRULDRRULLRLRLLRLLDLURRLRDLURRRDLLURRDLLLLLURDRRLLLRRRULLDUDULDRULDRRRRULLDRULDURDLULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRLLLLURDRLURDLUDLURRDLULDRRUDULDURDRLLRRULLDRRULRDLUDLULDRRULLDRLRULDRRULDLUDRRULDRRULLDRULDLUUDDRUULDDRULDRUULDDRULURDDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRLULLDRULLLDRRULLLRRULDDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRULLDDRLURDLUUDRUURRLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDRDLULDRURDLURRDLULDLLUDDUURDLLLLURRRDLLLUDRUUUDDDUUUDDUULDDDRUULDLDRRULLLURRDLDRUUULLDRRULDDRUUUUDRRDLDDLLUURUDDDUULDDLDRRUUUUUDRRULLDRRUUULLUDDDDRRUUUUULLDDDRUURRRUDDRRULLURRDLLURRLRRRRDRLLRRRRRUDRULLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDDURRRDDDRLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDLLRRRRRRRRLDLURRDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURLDRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDUUULDDLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLDDDDDDDDLLLRDRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDULRDLRLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUURRRRRRRRLDDDDDDLRRDLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDRRDLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRDDDDDDRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLURRRLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURUDLUULDDDRURDLLURULDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRDDDDDDUULRUULDDDDLLUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDRDLLLRRRLLLUURRRDDURDLLLLUUUUULULLRRLRULLLLRRDDDLDUDLLDDDDRLRRRUUUUULDDRULLDDDDRRUUUUUULLLDDDDDDUUUUUURRRUULLDDDDDDDLDRRRUUUUDULLLLLRRRLLLDDDDRULULDDRULLDRULUULDDDRUULUURDRDDLLURRRDLLLURURDRRDLLLURRRULDLURLURRRRLLDLRRULRDLUUDDDRUUUUULDRULLDDRUULDLURRDLLUDLUURDDDLUURDDLUDDUUDRDLUURULDRULLDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRURRDUUUUUURRRRRLLDUDDDDDDDUDLLLRUUUUUURRLDDDDDRDLLUUUUURRRDDDDDLLLUUUUULUDDDDDRUULLDDRRURDLLLLUUUUULURRRRRDDDDDRDLLLLLUUUUUUDLURRRRRRDDDDDLRDRUDLURDLLLLLLUUUUUURRRLLLLDDDDDDRUUUUURRRURRDRURRRDDDDDDDULLUUUURRLLURRRDDDDDLLLUUUURRRDDDDLLLLRUUULLLLLDDDULLUUURRRDDDLLLUURRRRDDRLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLULLURUDLRRRRRRDDRDLRURDLURLDLURRRLDLUDLURRRLRDLLLLLLLUURULRRDULRDLULDRURRULDRULLDRULLDRRULRRDDDRRRRRRLDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLRUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLRUULURRRRRRRRRRRDDLDUDDLLURRRDLLLLURRUUUUUDLRDDLDDRURDLUUUUDDDRRDLLUUUUURDDDDDURRDLLLUUUUURRDRRDDDDLLLLUUUULLRUDDDDDRUUUURRRDDDRURDDDLURULDLLLLLLUDRRLURULDDRURRURRRRDDLUUURLRRLLDRUDDRRDLLLUUUUDRDDRRRDLLLLLUUUDDRLDRUUURRDDRLRUUULDDDRULLULDDRULLDRLLULRRDRRULLDLULUULLURDLURRDLLURURDLDDDDURUUULDDDDRUUUDDDUUULDDDRUULLDDRRULLLLLDULLDLLULUUURDDLURDDDLUURDDLURLLLURLLRURRRRDRDRLRULLDRRUUUDRRULLDLRRULLLRRLDRURULLLRRRLLDRULLDRRRULLLRRRLLDRRUDDDDDDULLUUUURRDDDDLLLUUUDDDRUUURRRDDDLLLLRUURRRDDRUDLURDLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULDDDRUUUULRDDLDDDRULDRUUUUULLLLLLDLDRURULDDLRRLURDLURRDLDRLDRUUULLLLLLLLLLUDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDLRDLDURULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLRLLDLLLLLDDUDRRLRURRRRRRDRRRDLLRRRDLLUURRDDLLURRRRDLLURRRLLRRDLURRLLLRRDLDULRRLLUURRDRLLRRDLLURRDLULLLLLLLLLDLULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULRDLURRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLURRRRLLRRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLLURRRRLLRRRDLLLULRRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRRRLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLRRLURRLLRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLUUURLLLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLLURRDDLURDLLURRDDLLURRDDLUURDRLDLLURRDLLURRDLURRDLURRLDUURDRDLLRRLLURRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRLLRRRLDLLRRULDURRDLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDDLUUDDRULLURRRDLLULULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRDRURULDDUDDRUULDDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRRLLRDLURRRLDLULRRRDLUURRDDLURLDLURURDRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLURRLLDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLUULDDRRULLLLLLRRRRRRDLULLLLLLLDRURDLURRRLDLURRDLLURLDRURRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRDLLUULRRRRRRUULLDDRRULLLDRRUULLDDRRURLDULDRRULLDRULLLLRRRULLDLRRRLLDRRULLLLDRRRUULLLLDRRRRULLDLDRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLULLLLLLUDLLLLLLULRRRLLRRULDRDDULURDULDRDLUURDDLURRRLLLRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLRRRLLURDLLRUDRULDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLDLLRRURRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLLRRRRRRLLLRRDURUULRRDLURUDLURDLLUULRDDUULDDRULDUDRURRDLLLLLLLLDULRRRRRRRRLLDDLRDLRURULDDRUUULDDRULDDRULDDRURDLULLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULDRDLULLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDULDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRLLLLRRRULLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRURULLLDRRLLLDRRUULDLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRURLLLLRRDDURLULLDRRULLDDRULLLLLLLULURDLURRRLLRDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDRLLRRDDLUUDULLDRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLDDRRRUULDDRUULDDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLULLLDDRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRUULLLLDDRLULLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDDDLLUURRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLLRDDLLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLUURRRRRLDRULLDDLLLUURRRDRLRDLLLLUURRRRRLRLRDUDDLLLLLLRUURRLDRRULLLLRRRDDLLULDRRRRULRDLUULDLLLDRRRRULLLULLDRRULLDDRULLDRURRRRULLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLRUDDULDRULLDRDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDRULRRDLLULLLLLRURDDLRULDRRURLLRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLLUUDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURDLDRURRLLRRDLURDLULRRLDLURURDDLURRRDLLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRURRDRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLRURRRDLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLURURULDRDUULLDDRLDRUULDDRULLULDRULRULDDRULDDURUDDULDRULUDLLRLLLLLLLLDULDRURDLURRDLURRLLRRRDLLURRDLLRRRLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLRURDLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLDLLLLLLLLULLLLLLLLLLUURDLDRULDRRLDLURDLURDURDLURRDLULLLDRURDLURRRRDLLUURRRRDLDLRUDLLLLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLLULLLLLLLULDDRURDLURRDLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRLDLURRRLLRRDLLUURRDDLLRRRLLURRDLLULRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULLDRRULLLLDRRRUULLLDRRLLLRDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRRUUULDRDLULDLDRRULLLLURDLDRURDLURRDLUULLLLURDLDRURDLRDLURDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRRRRRLLLULULDDUDURDLULDRULLDRULLDDRURRRRRRRRRRRUULDRURRRRLDLULDRULLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLDLRULDRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRDLLLURRRRRRURRDLLULDRULLDRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRDDLLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLURRRRLLLLURRRRDDLLLLUURRRRDDURDLLLLULRDLURULRRLLURDLDRURDLURRDLURDLLRRULDLURRRDLLLURRRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRLUDLLURRDLURRRRDLLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLULDRULLLLDDRRRURRDLURRDLLLLLLULRRRRULDDUULDRULDLDRUUDDLURULDDRULLLLURLDURDLLURLRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRURRDLLURRRDLLURLDDRUDRURRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLUDULRDLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLDULRLURRRULLLRLRLDDRRRULRDLURULLDRRULLDLRRULLDRULLDRULDLDRUULDDRULLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLDLDRRRRRRURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURLRRRRRRRRRRLRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRLRRRULLLLDLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULRRRULLDLRRRULLLDLRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRULDLLRRULLDRRULLLDRRRLLLRUULDURDLDRRULLDRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRUDRRULLLDRRULLDDRULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLRDRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLRLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRLULLRRLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLRRLLRRLLLRLLRRRRRRRRULLRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRLLRRLLUDRRRRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRULLDRRLLLRLLLURDRRRRLULLDRLULDRULDRRLLLRRRULLDRULLLDRLRRULLDRRRRULLDRUUDDRULLDRULLDRULLLLDRUDRULLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDDRLURRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLDLRUURURRRRRRRRRRRRRRURDLDURDLURRDLRRRRRDLLLLLLLRULLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRUDLURDLRRRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRULLDLRULLLLLDDRURDLURRRRULLLLDRRLLLRRUDRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRRULLRRDLURULLDRULLDDRULLLLLURLLRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLRRLLRRLLURRRDDLLURDRULLDRULRRRLLLURRDURDLLURRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLDRRRRUDLUURRRDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRLLLLDULDRRRRRRRUDLULDLLLLLURRRRRULLDRULDRLLLRRURDURDLULLDRRULLDRULRDLLUDRRULLLDRRLLURDRULLLDRULLLDLRDRULLDRRRURRRULLLDRDLURRRRULDRRRRRURDRULLDRULLLRRRLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLRDRULLRRDLULDRRULLDRLUDRDLUURDDLURLRRRRRRRRLLURDRRULLDRRLRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRLLULDRRLRULDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRLRRULLDLRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRLLLURRDLURDRULLDRLRRULRDLUDRRULLLDRRUDRLULDRRRULLLLRLRDLULRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRDLURRDLURRDLULRRRLLRRDLURRDLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRURLDLULDRRRULLRRDLUDLURRDLULDRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLURDRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRLRRULLDLRRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDLULLLDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRDRULLLLLLLLLDRLRULDRRLRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRLLRRULDLLLLLLLLRLRRRULRRLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRUDLLLLURRRDLLLLRURDRULLDRRRULLDLLLLLLULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRRRRLULLLLDRRRRRRLULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRURLDRULRDLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLURRDLLRRRLLRRLLURDLURRRDLLRLLRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRRULLDRRLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULLLDRRLLURDRULDRRUDRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULDRRLLULDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLLDRRRLLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRLRULDRRUDRULLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURDUDURDLURRDLLURRDRULLDRULDRRUDRULLLDRRRRRRLULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRLULDRRLLUDURDRRULLDLRRRLLULDRRRULLDRRRLRULLLDURRRDLLLULRLLLLLRLLLLLDLRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRULRRRLLLDRRRLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDLURLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLRRRDRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDLLLLLLLURDRLRRULDLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULRDRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRLLRRLLLRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULDRLURDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRULDULLLLLDLLULDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRLRRULLDRRULLDLLLRULLRRRLLLDRRULDRRRULRDLULDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLRDRULDRRULLLLLLLDRRLRULDRRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLRRDRULLDRRULLLLLLDURLDURDLURRRDLLURDRULLDRRRULLRRRLLLDRRUDRULLDRRULLLLLDRRULDRRLRLLRRULDRRULLLDRRRULDLLLURLDRULRRLLDRRULDRRRULLRRDLULLLRULDDRULDRUULDDRULURDDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDLRRRULLLDRULLRLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRURLLLDDURDLUURRRRRRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDLDRURDLURRRLDLUUDRRRLDLURRDLLLRRRRRLLLRRRLLLURRRDLLDRULRRRDLURDLLURRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURDULDRURRRLLLURRDRLDLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRULDRULLDRLDRURRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRLRRRULURULDDURDLULLDRRULLLDDRRULLLLLLLLLLLRLLURRRRLLRRRRLRURDURDLDRRULRDLLUDRURDLLRRRDLDLUURDULDDRULURRDLLURRRDLLLRRRULDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLDLURDRLLURRDLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLRRDLLURUULUDLRULDDRUULDDRRLLDDURULDDRURRRLLLLRRRDLLURRRRLLLLURRDRDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLRRLUUULDDRULDRRULDLRLDRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRLDLLLURRLDRRURDLLLURRRRDLLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLULRLRRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLDRRRRLLLLRRUULDLRRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDLRRULLLRRRLLLDDRUULRDDLURULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLDRULDRRULLDRRULLDRURLLLLLRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDDRURDLUULURRRRRULLDRRULDRDLULLDRRDULLDRURDLULLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRLDRUURRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLRRUULDDRULDDRULDDRUULRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRLLUULDDRURDRRULLDRUURDDLUURDLLLLLDRRRRRUURDDLULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDLRDRRRUULLRRDDLLLLURRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLLLDRRRRRDRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLDDRRURRRRRLDLRLDUDLLLURRRRLLLLLRURRRDDLLLUURRRRDLDLLLUURRRDDLLLUURRRRDLRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRLURDRUULLDDRLULDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRDLUUDLURRDDLULRULDLUUDRDLDRULRUUDLRLURDLDRURRRRRRRRUURDRLRRRRRRLURRDRULDRRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRULLDRRRULDRULLDRRULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLLRDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDDRRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLRRRDLLLURRULLLLRDRRRRULLDRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRDLDLLLLLULRDRRUULLDLURRRRRLLLLRDULDRRULLLDDDRRUULLDDRUDRUUUDRRRLLRULDRULLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRDLLURDDLUURDDUURRULLLDRRULLDRUDDDLUURRDDLLUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLRRRDLLLULRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLRRRLLLLLLLLLLDRURDLRDLURDLURRDLURRDLLLURRRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLDLLRRRLULLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLRURRRRDDLLLRRRULLLLLURRRRRDURDLLLLLURRULLLLLLLDURRDLLURDLURRRDLLURRDLLRRRRLLURRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUURRRDLLURRDDLLURRRDLLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRULLLDRRULLRRLLLDRRRLLLRRLULDRRULLDRULLDDRULLLLLLLLURLDRULDDRUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLRRURDLLURRLULLLLLDRRLRRRRRRLRRULLLDRRLLRRULLDRRRRRLUDLLLRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRUULLLDDDRRULURLLDDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURDDULDRURDLDRURDLURRDLLURRRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLUURRDLRDLLURRRRLLRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLLUDRRRULDLLURRRRRRRRULRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRLRURRRRRRRRRRRRDLULLDRRRULLLDRRRLULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRUDLURDULLLDDRULRDLURRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLRRRLDLRRRLLULLDRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRUURDDLULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLRRRRDLLLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRULDLLLURRRRDLLLURRULLLLLLLLLLRRRRDDLULDLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRLDLULLURRDDRULRRLLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLULRRRRRLRRRRRRRRULRRRRRRRUDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRURLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRRRURLLLLDDRRULLDLDRRRUULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRURULLDDRULLLDRRLURDLURRRRLLLLLRRRRRRRRRUURDDLULDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLDLRDRRRUULLLLDLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRUULLDDRDLUURDDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLRRLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRUULLDDUUDLDRRULLLRRULLDDRRRULLLLDDRUULDURDDLURRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDDRURDLULUURDLURDDLURLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUULDRDLLLRRULDRULLLDRRULLRLLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLDLRRULLLDDRURULDDLURRRURRDLLURRDLLURRRRRDULRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRDLULDRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLRRLLDRRULLDRURLLLRRUDLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRULRUDRRRRRRRRRLLURDLURRDLLURRDLRURRDLLLURRRDLURRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLLLLDRURDLURRRDLLRRLDUUDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRDLLLUULDDRURRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRDLLURLDRRULDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLUULDRRLLDRULLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLRDLURRLLRRLRDLURRDLURRDLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURURDDLURRDLLURRRRLDLULRRRLLDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRDLLURRRDDLLUDRRULLLURRRRDLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRDLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLRRLLDRLLRRRURLLLLDRRULLDDRULRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLDRULLURDLURRDLURRDDLURRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRURRRDDLLLLLURRRLULDRLDRURRRDLLLLLURRRLLLDRURRULLDDRURRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRURRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLUURRRRRRDDURDLLLLLLLLURRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDRRULLLLLLRDRRRULLLRDRRRRULLRLLDULDRRLLLRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLRDRRURLLLLLRRRRLLLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLRDRRURLLLLDRRRULLLDRURLLLLDRRULLLDDRRULLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDRRRRRRRRRLRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUUDRRRULLLRRLLRRLDRULLDDURLDRULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLULLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRDLLLLLLUDLURRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLDRRRUDRRURRULLDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRULLLLDRRLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRURDLULDURULLDRLRLDRULDLUULDRULDDRURRRRRRRRRRLLUDLURRRRRRRRLDRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRURLLLDRLLRURDULLDRRULLDRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLLDDRRRURUDLRLDLLLURRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDDRURURLRLLLLLDDRRRURRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDURRULLDDDURRUDLURLRURLLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLRDRRULLDRRRULLRRDDRUUDDLULLRRRLLRULLRRRRLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLRDRRURRRRDLLLLURRDDURLULDRULDRRULDRRUDRULLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULRRRLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLDRULLLLLRDLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRDLURRRRDLLLURRDLURDRRULLLDULDRULLDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURDRLURDRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLLDLULRRLLDRRULLRRRLLDRRULLDUDRULRDRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLDRRRULDRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRUDRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDLLLLLLLLLURLLDRRLLRRULDRRRULDRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLRRRLLDDRUDLUULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULRDRULLLLLLLLLLDLURRRLLRDLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRLRULDULLLLLLLLLLDLLLRULDRLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRLLRRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRLLURRRDLLURDRULLLDRRULRDRULLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRLLLLLLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLRDRRRULLLRLLDRRULDRRLLLLLULLDLRULDRULRRRLLDRULLDRRULDRRRRLLLRRULLDRRRULLLRLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLLRDLLULDRRRULLRRRLLRDLULDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULRDLRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRRRLLLLDLURDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLRDRRRULLLLLDRULLLDRRURLDRULLDRRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLRDLLURLLRDLURDRULDRRRRRRLULLLDULDRRRRULLLLLRDLLLUDLRRULDRRLLLRRULLDRRULDULDRRRULLLDRRRLLLULDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULDLLURLLDLURDRULDRRULDLLLLRLURDRLRULDRRULDRRULLLLDRRULRRLLDRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRRULDRULL


----------



## TDM (Dec 23, 2013)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 6.092, 55 moves, 9.028tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




134121439517681110215

DRRUULDDRULLUURDLDRULDLDRRULURRDLUURDLLDLURDRULLRURDLUL


E: 8.352 Ao5; 9.657 ao12


----------



## soup (Dec 23, 2013)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 6.535, 113 moves, *17.292tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




118105121321441567931

UDUULDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDRUURDDLLURRRDLLUULDDRULUURDLDRURDLLDRRULLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRULLDRRULLDRULLDDRURULDRULL


----------



## soup (Dec 23, 2013)

24puzzle avg100 pb: 17.022, 18.582, 17.462, 17.743, 21.335, 17.902, 22.294, 21.430, 18.334, 15.543, 23.103, 19.542, 16.558, 15.694, 24.607, 22.542, 16.342, 22.590, 19.710, 14.415, 21.774, 17.670, 19.574, 14.231, 26.390, 16.255, 21.599, 25.478, 19.742, 19.902, 17.606, 18.494, (26.542), 23.014, 21.854, 15.782, 15.184, 18.766, 16.126, (13.942), 22.494, 20.286, 18.150, 22.294, 19.183, 19.821, 20.878, 22.038, 18.446, 18.566, 20.430, 19.190, 18.518, 20.334, 17.766, 16.534, 17.470, 21.206, 23.982, 25.126, 18.486, 19.470, 16.342, 25.774, 24.614, 21.966, 25.646, 17.774, 15.478, 22.518, 25.134, 22.078, 20.894, 17.606, 16.438, 19.886, 14.711, 22.390, 22.470, 21.182, 18.830, 17.198, 20.006, 18.102, 25.710, 23.742, 21.182, 20.406, 21.319, 19.246, 17.678, 16.542, 17.590, 19.086, 18.599, 23.006, 24.334, 16.102, 19.447, 15.630 = *19.791*

24puzzle avg50 pb: 18.334, 15.543, 23.103, 19.542, 16.558, 15.694, 24.607, 22.542, 16.342, 22.590, 19.710, 14.415, 21.774, 17.670, 19.574, 14.231, 26.390, 16.255, 21.599, 25.478, 19.742, 19.902, 17.606, 18.494, (26.542), 23.014, 21.854, 15.782, 15.184, 18.766, 16.126, (13.942), 22.494, 20.286, 18.150, 22.294, 19.183, 19.821, 20.878, 22.038, 18.446, 18.566, 20.430, 19.190, 18.518, 20.334, 17.766, 16.534, 17.470, 21.206 = *19.417*

24puzzle avg12 pb: 17.678, 16.542, 17.590, 19.086, 18.599, 23.006, (24.334), 16.102, 19.447, (15.630), 19.375, 17.398 = *18.482*

24puzzle avg5 pb: 15.782, 15.184, (18.766), 16.126, (13.942) = *15.697*


----------



## soup (Dec 24, 2013)

399 puzzle (20x20) in *36:08.538*, 27791 moves, *12.816tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




152122573331187719512585165929299355873710816311235734839738524520016627434035347224343186387921266556145543652236114320121525917433026518432111010018024213014218321663115138187312359912221443749391443232031202961031282131342475736034619025731636637989302236287268161369381132221334509538237594261260230153382566739828535236234421126927013714814710714930329717111811635123320624133229828217237280162193191902731043502253646630536332333214395191792772753919938933661982052461275125586232133238141294254622272183127227810531096263250301113901501551601771811402710114657423917512333536269839425227178197307324299264269349354383368271319135158883432283066824915925842240244812767929360317933841731833737821187039916832520295109243371154217361313283203861243383292295239322623511315301141894920216717617028033925118528911418224823784356208219367207139347165291293963275812127913139234131416915126728628871222092813223422628337715229037634546373266157764045641342353388210283164136234723092842255822313111921563703519418817320411948358129331113178304328196413082533262497117106102300107522043380

DRRLLLLLLLLLDUULLDDDDRRUUUUULDDUUDDRUULDLDDDRRUUUDDDLDDRUUUUUUDLDRULDRULDRUUULDDDDDDDRUUUURRDDDDLLUUUUUUDDDURLDUUDDDUURUDDLUURDDLURDDDDURDLURRDLUDURRDLURRRDLLLLLRURRDLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLLLRLUURRDDLLUUUULDDDRULLDRRRULLLDDRUDRULLDRRUULLDRLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULDRLLLRULLDRRRRRURLRRRRRRRRDURDLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURUURRRRLUUUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUDDLDDRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDURLDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUDRRLLLRRDLRLURRULLDRUULDRULDRUULDRUDRRLDDDDDDDDDDRLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURDDLLRUDRULLRRLDRDDDDDDDDDDDDUDLUDRULUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLURRDLURDLULDDLURRDLUUUUDRRDDDDLRULDDUDDLURDLLURRDUUUUUUUDURDDDDDDDDULLDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUDLLLLDDDDDDDRRRRULLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDUUDLLUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDDUUDLLLUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUDLRRRRRDDDDDDDURDDLLLLLLRUUUUUUUDRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRDDDDDDRRDLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUDDDRRRRRRRRRLDUDDDDDLLLLLLLLLRUUUDUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDLDDDDLRLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUURRDLLRRULLDRUURDLULLDRRRRULLDRULLLDRDRULLDRRULDRUUUDDDUUULDDDRURUUUULDRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRDLULLDRRULUURRDLDLUULDRRULLDRRDLUUUULRLDRLDRURURRRRUULDDRUULDDRULLLLDDRRUULDDDRUUDRULLRRLLDDRRULDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLDLLURRDLLURDLRULDRDDDDDDDUDRRRRRLLLLRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDRRDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDRRLRRLRDLLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLUUUUUUDLLDDDDDULLDRRRRRULDURDLUUUUUDLLLLDDDDRRRRUUUUURRRLLDDDDLUURDRRDLLURRDLLURDLLLURDUUUUUULURRUULDDRULDDDRUUDRRRRRLRRURDDDLUUUULDDDDDRULRUUUUUDDDDDDDUUUUULLRRLRLUDRULDDDDDDURUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUULDLDDDDRRURDDLUUUUULLURRDLURRLLURRDRULLDRUUULLURRLRDLLDRUUUULDDRULDDUURRRRULLDRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRULLDRRDDDDDDDDDDUUDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDUURUUUUUUUUUUULLLDRDDDDDDDDDLDRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDULRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUURDLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUDULLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRUUUURRRDDDDLLLLRUUURRRRRLLDRUURDDDLUUURDDDDLUUUURRRUULLDDRLULDRRULLDRUURULLLDRRRULLURDDUULDDRLUURDRULLDRUULURRRUULDRRLLDLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUDURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLURLDRULLLLULRUUUUUUUUURULLLRDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUULLLRDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUDLLDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUDLLRDRUULLRRDRLLRDLURULLDDDDDDDULDRRRUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDRUULLDLDRRRRRRRRLUUUUUURLRDDDDDDDULUUUUUDRDDDRDLRRRLLLURRDLRURDLLULUUULLDDDRUULLLLLLLLDDDLRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRULLUUUULLRLLLLLRULDLLLDDDLLLLUUUUURRDLLURDDDLDUUURULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUULDDDDUUUDDDRUULDDRUUDDDUUURDDLDLURRDLUURRRRURURURRRRUUUUUUULLRRDULDUUUURRRDLLRULDRRULLDRULLDRRRRLDDDDULLUUUDDUDDLUUURRDDDDDLLUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUDULDRDUULDDRUULDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUULDDLLLDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUULLRRRDLLLDDDDDDDDLDRRRUUUUUUUUUUDLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRULLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRLLLLLLRRURRRLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDLDRRRRRRLULLLLDURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURULRDLURRDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRULLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDDLDRRRRRRRLUUUUUUULUUUUUUURLLDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDLLDDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDRDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUULUULLLLLDUURDLDDURULDDRURDLUDDURDLUUULLRRLLURRDLLURRDLDRUULLDLLLRURDLLDRRULLDRRLURRDLLURRRDLDDDUUULDDLUURUDDDDRRLLRRRUULDDDRUUUUUDLLLDDDDRRRLDRUUUULRULLDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUULLDLLRDDDDDDRLRRRUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUULRLDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUULLLDLDDDDRDRRRUUUUULLLLDDDDDRRRRRLUUUULLLLDDDLDRRRRRUUURRDDDLLUURRDDLLURRRDRRUUUUUUUULRULLDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUDRDDDDDDDDDULUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUURRRLLLUDRRRRDDDDDDLLLLUUUUURRRRDDDDDLLLLUUUUURDLRRRRRDDDDUDRLLLLLLUUURRRRRRDDDLLLLLLUUURRRRRRDDDRLURDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRURLURLLDRDRUUUDDUULDDRULDDRULDDRUULRLUUUUUUUURLLLLLUURLDRULDDRUULDDDRULDDRUULUDDDDDDRUULDDRUUULDDDRULLDRDRUULDDRUUUDDULRULDDRUULDDDDRUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRUURRRUUDDDDDLUUDDLLLURDULDRULLLLLLLUUUURDDDDLLLDDDDDLUURDDLUUURDDLUUURDDUUDLUURDLURDLLDRDLRRRRRRDDRLLURRRDLLLUUDDRUULDLDRRULLLDRRLRRLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDRLLLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLLURURRRRDRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRUUULDDRULDDRULLLLLLLLLLLRDLURRRDLLLLLURDLURUURDDLURDDLURRRLDLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRRLURDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRDLLRURRLLDRURDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLRRRDLRLRULDLLLLLURRRRRULUDDUULDRDLULDRULLLDDRRULURLLLLLLLLLLLLUURRLDRLURDLLDDRURULDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDRURRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURDLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLLLUULLRRRRRRRRRRRURRRRDLULDRRULLDRULLLRRRDLULDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLDRRDLLURULLDDDRUULLDRRULLLDDRRURRUULLDRRDLULDDUULDRRULLDRULLDDURLDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLRLDRRRULDRULLLDRRULLLLRDRRRULLLLDRURRRDLULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDLRDULRRRRULLLDDRULULDRULLDDRULLURDLDRURUULDRDLUULDRLLDRRULLDRDLUURRUULDLRRDLULDRDLURDLUDRDLURRRRRUDURRRRRRRRRLLLUURDLDRULDDRURRRDLLLURRRRLDLDLURRRLLLDRULURRRDLLURRRDLLULRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLUURRLUUDRDDLRLUULLDRRLDRULLLDRDRURLUDRDUUDRULDDLURRULLLDRRULLDRURLLLDDRULLLLLLLDRURDLURRDLURRULDDURRDLLURRDLLURRRRLLLLRRRDLDLLUDRRULLULLLLRLLLLRDLLRLLLLUUURDDLURDDRLLRUULDDUURDLDRUURDDLURRLLLRRDRRLLURRDLLLRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLLRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLULURRRRRRDRLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUDLURDLURRRRRRDLRULDLLLLUURRLLRRDLULLDRRLLDRRURRRRRRUULDRDLULLDRRULLLDDRURLLLRRDLURRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRULDRRULLLDRRULLDDRULLLLDLLURURRDLURDDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRRRLUULLDRRDLULLRRLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRULDRRRULLLDRULLLDDRRULLLLLUURDLDRURRDLDLURRDLLURRRDLLLLURRDLLRRRRLLULDURDLURRRDLLLURRRRRRURRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRDLLLURRDLLRDLUURDLRDLULURRDDULRLLDRURRRRRRRRRRRRUULDDRULLDLLURRDLURRRDLLUDRRULDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLULLLLLRULDDRULLLLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRURRDLLLURRLLRRRLLDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURDLURRRRDLLLURRRDURDLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRUUDULDRLDRURDLURRLUDRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLDRURDLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLUULDDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUUDURDLDRURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLUUDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDURRDLULLDRRRULLLLRDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRDUUDDLUURDDLURRDLLURULLLDDRRULRRRRRRRRRRRLURRDLULLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRLLULLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULDLLLURRDRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLDLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRUULLLDURRRDLLLLLLDRDRURLDRURRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRULLDRDLUURDDLURRRULRDURDLULLLDRRRLLLLRRRRRLULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRLDRURULLLDRRULLDLDRRUURDLLLLDRRRRULRLLLLDRURRRRLLLLRRULLDRRRULLDRULLDRRLLLRRULLDRDULRLDURDLURRRRRRRRRRRRLLRLLLLLLLUDLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDLRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRLLRULDRRULLLULLLDURRRDLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULDRULLLDRRRULDRRULLRRRLLLDRRRULLLRRRRLLDRLULDRRRULLDRRULDULRDLULLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRULDRRLLURDRLRULLDRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRUDLURDRULLDRRULLDRRRLLURRDRLUDULRRLLDRULLDRRRLLRRUDRULLDRRULDRRRULLRRDLLLULLDRRULDRLLLLLLURRDULLLDLLLLRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRRRLLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLLLULLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRLRRULLDRRULDRRLLRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRLULRRLLLDRRULDURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULRDDURLLLLLLRLRLLLLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULRDRULLDLULLLRRRDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRRDLULLRLLLDLLLLURDRULDRRRULLDRRRLLURDRULLDRULDRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLRDRULDRRULLRRRLDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLDRULDRRULLDRRRLLRRRLLLRRULLDRRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRULRDRULLRRLLDRRULDLLULDRUDRUDRULLRRDLULDRULDRLURRLDRULLLLLLRDLLURLDRULLDLLRRRLUDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLLLLLLLDRULDRRRULDRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDURRDRULLDRRULLLLLDRULRRLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRULDRRULLLDRLRLLUDLURDRRULLDRRULDURDRULLDRRULLRLLDRLRULLDRRRULLLRRLDRULDLURRDLULRUDDUULDDRULURDRDLUUDDRULDLURULDRURRRUDRLLLRRRULLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRUULDRRULDDRULLDRDLUUUUUUUDURRRDDDUDLRDRULRDDRDLULLLDURDRLLURRRRRDLLLLRLRURRRRDLLLLLURRRRULLLDRUDRRULURRDDDURDLURRDLLLURRDLURRRRDLUUDDRULURDDLURLRRDLURRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUDRRRLUURDDLUULUUUURDDDDLLUUUUURRDDDDRUUUUULLDDUURDDDDDDUUDRRUUURUUULLUULLRLLDRRRLLRULUDDDDDLUDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULRDLRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUDLUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUDURRULLLDRRRULRDRUDRURDLURRDLURRRDRURDLURRLDDDDDDDLDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRLLDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLRULLDRRURRDLLLUDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDUURDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDLRRDLUDLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRDUDLURUURDDDUDLURRDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDRRDLUURRDDLDULURRRDLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRLRRUULDRDDLUULDRRDDDDDDDDDDLRLLLRUUUUUUUUUULDURDDLLDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUULURLLDDDDDDDDDDDURRRLUUUUUUUUUUUDRDDLURDDDDDDDRRDDLLLUUUUUUUUURRRLLDLDRRLLURDRULLLDRDRLULUURDDRRDDDDDRRLDDLLLUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDURULDDDURULUDDDRURDLUUUDDDRDLUUUULDDRURRDDDLDLUUURRDDLDLUUDDRURDLLUURULDRRRDDLLULURDDLURURRDRDLURRDLLLLURRRRRDLURRLURDDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUDDDDUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDLUDDDDDDDURRRRRRRLLLDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLRRULUUULRRRRRRRRRLRRRRLLULDDRUUUULDDRULDDRURRRLLLRRULLDRRUULULDDLULURURDRRULULDUUURLLLDRLLRRRRRRDLULRRLLLLLRRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRDLDUUUDRDLLURRLDRULLLRRLDRRRLDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUULLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLUURRDRDRRULLLDRRRRRULLDURDURDLULLDRRULLDRRUULLLLDDRRULLLDRRUULLLDRUDLURDDRRDDDDDDDDRLLLUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDRDLLLRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRDRRRUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDULDRRRUUUUUUUUUUURDLULLLDDDDDDDDDDLLRRRRLLLDRRRRUUUUUUUUUURRDLDDRUUULULDDDDDRRUUUUULLDDDDDRRRDDDDDDLLLUUUUUURRRRDDDDUUUULLLRRULLDRRRRRDLUDDLUURDDLUURRULLLDRRULLLDRRRURDDDDDDDLLLLLLLRUUUUUURRRRDDDDDRDLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDRDLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURULRDLURRRRDDDDDDDLRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURULDRLLLLLLLLLDRDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDDRLDRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUDDDLLLLURLURRRDDLRURDLLLURRRDLDUDLLLUUURRRRDDDLLUUUUURRDDDDDLLLLLLLUDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDLLRDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUULDLRRRDDDDDDDLUUUUURRDLULURRDDDDDDRLLLUUUUURRRDDDDDLLLUUUUURRRRDDDDDLLLLLUUUDDDRUUURRRDDRRDLLLLLUURRDRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRUUDLDRDLURRLUUUURUUULDDRULDRDLUUULDDDDRUUUUUURDDLUULDDDRRDLUUUURDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLLLDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLDDRULUDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDURRLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUDDDDRRRRRRRUUUULDDDRULLDDRRULLDDRRULDDULLLLLLRRRRRRRLRDLLLLURRRDLLURRDLLUUULLLDLDDDRRRRUULULLDDDRRLLLRULDRRRRUUUUUUUULLRDDDLDRRULDDRULLDDRRULDLDRRULLLLLLDRDRRRLLLRRRRRUULRUULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUDUUUULLDDRRLDDRURLLLDRUUUUDDRRLLDRURLLDRUUULDDDDRUULLDDRRULDDDRUULDDDRURULLDDURURDLLURLDRUUULDDDDRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULRULLLLLLRRRLLLLDLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDRRULULDDRUUULDDRUUUDUULDDRUULDRRLDLUURDLURDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLULDLLRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLUURRDLUURDLUDURDLLLDDDLLLLLLRRRLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRRURRLLLLLLLLLLLLRULDDRULDDRURRDLLURRDLLLURDLURDLURRRLLLDRURDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLRURRRDLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLRURRRRDLLLLLLRURRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLUURLLLLLLLLLLLRUURDLDRURDLLRRRDLLRULDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLURRDDLLLRRRRLDLLUURRRLDLRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLRLDRULURRRDLLURRRDLLLDRRULLLLURLURRDDLLURRDLLRDLURDLURRRLLRDLULLLRRLLLLLLLLDLLLLLLRUUUUDDDDLUURRLURDDLURRDDLLURRDLURRDLLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLURRLLLURDDLURRRDLLLURURDDURDLURRRLLLRURDDLLURRRRLLRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUULULLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRULDRDLULDRRLDLULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRDRRULRUDDLUULLLLLLLLLLRUURDLDRUURDDDLUURRDDLLURRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRDLLLUURRRDRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUDDRRRUULLDRULLLDDRRULLLLLLRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURDRULLURRDLLURRDLDLLRRRULLLDRRRLLURRULLLDRRULLDDRULLLLRRRLDLUURRDLLLRRRDLLUURDDULDRULURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLDRRRRULRURRRRRUULDRRRUDRULDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRDDLLULUURDDDUUULDRDDLUULLLLRDLLRDDRRRRUULLLLLDDLRRRRRUDRULLLLLLLLUUURLDDRRULLURDLDRURDLLRRRLLDRURDLURRDLLDRRUUDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDRRUULLLDDRRRULLLLLDRRLLURDRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDDRRRUUDDLLLURRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLURULLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLRRLLLDDRRRRRLUULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRLLDRRURRRRRRRLLLUUURDRDLDULURDDLUUDLRLLLLLLUURDLDRULDDRUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRLRRRRDLUDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLURRRRDRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLRRRULLLLURRRDLLDRRURRRULLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRRULULLLDDRRLLRRDLURULLLDRRRULLLDDUULDDRRULLRRULLDDRUULRLRRRRDRULLDRRLLLLRRULLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLLDRRULLRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRLRRRRRRLULDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRLLLLLURDDRRRRUULLLLLLRRRRDLULDDUULDRRULLDRULLDDRRUDLULRLLLLLLDLURRDLURRDLURRRLLRDDLLRRULLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDURDLLURRULLDRRULLDDRULRRRRRRRLLULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRURLULLLLDDRRRRLLLLRRULLDRRRRLLLRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRUULLLDDRULLLLLUURDDURRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLDLLLUURLUDDDRRRULLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRDLLRRURDLLRRRLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRUULLURRDDRUUDRULLLDRRRULLLDLLURDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRDLLULLDDRRURLLRULDRULLDDRULLDRRRURRRURRDRLLLRRRLLRRULDLLLLLLLLURRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRLDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDRLDLULRDRULLURDLUDRULDRURRDLLLURDLLLULURRRRDLLURRRRDLLURDLLURRRLLDRURDLLLLDRRRRURRDLDLLLLRRRRULLLLLLURRLLDRURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURDLURRRDLRULDLURRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULDRULLLDLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRRURRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDDRRURLLLLRRULDRRULLLRDRULLLDDRRULLURDLDRURRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRDUULDDRLUURDLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRURLDRULLLLLLLLLDRRULDRUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLRRULDLLLURRRULDRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLURRRRRRRRRRRURRDRLRLURDLULDRLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRLLLRRULLLRDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDDRUUDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRRRUULLLDRDLURLRRULLDRDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLRULDRRULLLLULLLLLRRRRRDLDLULRLLLLLLLLLRLDRRULLDRRULDLRRRULDRRUDRULLDLRRRRRULLLLLRDULDRRULDRRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLDDRRRRLLLLURRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLULLDDUURRDLLDRRRRRULLLLDLLLLLLLLLUDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLLLDLLLLRLLLLRULDRRRULDRRULLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRURLDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLRDLLLLLLLLLURDRULDRRULRRLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDLRRRRLUDRULLDRRULDRRLRRRLLRLLRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRLLDLURRRLLRDLURRDULLRDRULLDRRULLRRDLLLRRRLLRRLLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLRDLLLLLURDRULDRRULRRLLDRRULDRRLLRURLDRULDULLLLLLLLLLDRULDRULRDRULDRRULLDRRRRULLRRDLULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLDRRLLRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLLLLLRLLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRLURDRULLDRULDRRULDLLLULLRRRRDLULLLLDRRULDRRULDLRRRLRULDRRULDRRULRLLLDRRULDRRULDLLLURDRULDRRULLLLLRLDLURRDLURRDLLURRDLRLLRULDRUDRRLLRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRLLURRDLULDRULLLLDRULDURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRULDLURRDLULDRRULLDRULLDRRRULLDRUDUDLURRDLULLRDRULDLUUDDRURLULDRDLURDUULDDRULURDLRDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLDULDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULULDDRLLLLRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUUDRRRRRRRRRLUUDURRRULDDDRUUULDDDRULDRUUUUDLDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDLDRUULDDLLRRULDLRRRRUUUUUULLLDDDDDLDRRRRUUUUUUULDUURDRRULLDDUURULDDDRRUDDDDDDDLLUURRRDDURDLURRDLURRRLRDLLLRURRRDLLLURRLLLLLLLLRRLUUUUUUURRDDDDLRRDDDLUURDDLURRRLDLURRDLURRDLLUURDDLURRLRLDLURRRDDULLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRDDDDDRRRRDLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRULLLRLLDDDDDDRRUUUUUDDDDDUUUUUULLLDDDDDDRRUUUUUUDLLLDDDDDRRRRLUUUULLLDDDDULDRURLDLLULLLLUDDRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRRRRRRLRRRRRLUUUULDRURULLLRDDLUURDDUURDDLULURURLRDDLUDDDDLRRUUUUULDDDDDULDRRUUUUULLLLDDDDDRRRRUUURRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRUUUDLRRDLURDRULLLLRDRRULLLLDRRRUULLDLRDRRUULLLLLLRDDDDLLLDLRRDRRRRRUUUUUUDLLLLDDDDLDURLDRRRRRRLUUUUUDLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRUULULLLLLLLRRRRRRDRRUULLLLLLLUDDDDDRRRRRRRUULRRRLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRUURRDRRRDLRRLLURRDLURUUUUDDRDDDDLUUDDRULUURDRDLULLRRLLLLDRRRRULLLUULURDUUUDLDRRUULDDDDRUUULDDDRLDRUUULLLDDDRDRRUUULLLDDDRRRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLDDDRRRRRUUDDLURULDDRULLLLLLDRRRRLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRLDLURRLDLURRULDDUULDDRUULDRUULDRRRLLLRRRRRRUDRRRRRRRRRRRRULRUULLDRRUDLDRUUUULDDRULDDDDRULDRUUUUULDLURRDLURDLLDDLLDRRRRUUULLLLRDDDLRRRRULLLLDRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRULDLLLUULLLLLDLLUURRDDLDRLLUUUURUDDDDDDULUUUULURRRULLDRRRLLLRRULLDRRDDDDDLLUUUUUULDDDDDDLRRUUUUULLRRULLDDDDDDRRUUUUULDDLUURRDDLLLDDDRRRUUUUULLLLDLDDDDURUULDDDRUULLDDRRURRRRLLLLLLLDRUDLUURDLDRULLDDURULDRLRRRLRRRRRRLLRRULUUUDDDRUUUURUDLLLLLRURRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRLLDRRULLLLLURDDLDUURDLRDLURDDLLRULDDRUULDDRULLLUUURDRDDLRLLUURDDDLUUURDDDLUURRRRDDLLLUUDDLUURRRRUUURRRRRDDDDDLRRRDLLLUUUUURRRRRDLDDDDDUDULLLLLLRUUUDDDRUUUUURRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLRRUUURRRRRRDDDLLLLLLUUURRRRRLDLLRRRRRDDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRUUURULUDDUDDLLLLUUURRRRDDLDLLLUUURRRLLLRRRDDDDLRLLLUUUURRRDDDDRLLLLUUUURRDDDDDLLRRLLUUUUULDDULLLRDLURRRDLLURRDLUUDRDLLLULLDRRULURRRDLRLLLDRRULLDRURDRRLLLLLLRRRRRLRULLLLLLLURDLURRDLLURRRRDLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRLDDDRRRRLLRRRLUUUULLLLLLRDDDDRRRRRRLUUUUDULLLLLDDDDRRRRRLRUUULLLRRRLRULLLLLDRUDRLURRLLDRRULLRRDLULLDRDDDRRRRUUUULLLLDDDDRRRRUUUULLLLLDDDDUDRRRRLLLULLDRRRRRRUUUULURRDDDDDDULUUUUURLRRDDDDDUDLLUUURRRRLDDDRLURRDRLLLLLLUURRRRDRLDUDLLLLUUDRRRRRRULLLLRRRRUUULLDRRDLUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUURDDDLUURDDLDUULDRUUUDRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRDLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUULLUUURDRLDLRULDRULDDRULDDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUDURLRRRRRRRRRLRDLLDDLUURDLURDLLDDDRLLLRRRRRRRRUUDRLLLLLLRDDURLLRRDLRRLURDLLLURRDLURRDLURRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLUURRDLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLRURRDULLDRURDLLLUUUDULLLLLLLLDRLLLLLLLDRULLDRRLDRURRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLLUULLLDRRUDLURDLDRURDLURRDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLUURRRRRDLLLLLLRRDLRULDLLURRRRRRDLLLUURRRDRDLLLLLLURRRDLULRURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLLURURRRRDRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLULRDLURRURRRULDUULDRDLLRRULLDRDURULDRDLULDRULLDRRUULLDRRDLLLLLDRUDRRRULLRLLLULDULLLLLRRRRRRRRLRRRULULRDRULDRDLULDRDLULRRLULLDDRRULLDDRULLLLLDLULDRUULDDRUUDLLLLRDRUURRRULRULDRDLULDDRURRRRRUULDRDLULLDRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLURDLURRDLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRDDDDLLUUURRRDRULLLDRRULLDRRDDLLLUURRRRDDLRLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLUUDRRRRRRRRRUULDLRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULDRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLULLDRRRRULLLLRRRRDRULLLLLLLDRRRRRURDULDRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLURDRRRULLLDRDLUURRRDDLLULURDULDRRLDLUURRRDDLLUURDLRULDDLUURRRDDLLUUDDULURLDURDLRULDRDLUURRRRDDLLLLUURLRRRRRRULLLDRLLRULDRDUUDRRLLLRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRDLLUURDDDLUURDDLULDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUDRDLULUDRULDDURDLULLDRRDLULDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRUULLLDRRRLLLDRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRLLLDRUUDDUDLURRRULLLDRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUDURURRRRRRRRRRRRDLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUULLLLLLLDRURDLDRUURDRLLRRDLLRRLLRRLURDLLLRURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLULLLLLLLLLLLRLDLULDLLRRRRLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLURRDLLLLRRRLLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRDLLURURDDLURLDRRUDLURDLLULLLLLUULDDDRUULDDRRRLLURDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLUULLLLLLLLLLLRLLDDRRUULDDRUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLUURDDULRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULRRRRRRRUULLDRRULLLDRRRULDRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLDLLURDDLUUURDDDLUULDRULLDDRUULLLDDRRULDLURUURDLDRUULDDDRUDLULDRRURRRRRRRRULDRRULLLLLRRRRLLLDRRULLLRRLLLDDRURRULLLDRLURDDLURRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDLDRRRULLLLLLUURDLDRURDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLDRRURRRRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRRURLLRDLLURRRRULLLLLDRRRUURDRDLLULLLLDRDRRRLLLURRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLDRRUDLLURDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDDRURRDLRURULRDLLLDLURRRRLRULDDLLLURRRULDRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLUURRRRDLLURRDLLRRLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURDLRULDLURDLLURDLULRRRRRDURDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRDLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLDLLULLURRDDRRULLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLURDLULLLLLLLURDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRLLDRRULDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRDRURLDRULLDRRULRRRURLDRULLDLRUDLURDLLULDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRRULLDRULRDLULLDDRURULLLLDDRRRUULLLLDDRRRULRDLULDLLURDLLURRDLURRDLLURULDLRRRULLDRDLUURDDLULLDRRUUDDLUURLDRULDDRULRLLLLLLLURRDLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLRRRRLLLDRRURLRLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRLRLLLLLLDDRRRRRULRRRRRRLURDLULLRRRRRRLDRULLDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLRRDDRRRRURULLLDRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRURRRULLLLDRRDLURULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRLLRDLUURRDURRDRULRRLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDLRRRRULLDRRULLDLLLULLLLLLLLLRLRRLLLLRRRRRRRRRRDLURRDLURDRULLDRRULLDRRRLUDLURDRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLDRRULLLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDDRRULRDLLURRRLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRLLRULDRULDRRLRULDRRUULDRLURDLDLRRRRLRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRUDLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRLRRRRRRRLULLLLLDRUDLLLRLLLLLLLRULDRRULDRRRLLRRULLRRRLLLDRRULLDRRRUDRULLDRRULDRRRULLRRDLULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLRDLLLLLLLLRRULLDRRRLLURDLRULDRRLRRULLDLRRRULDLRRRULDRRULDRULRDRULLLDLLLLLLULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRLLURDRULLDRRRULLLDRRLLLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLDLULDLLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLUDRLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRULUDLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRULDURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLRURDLLLURRRDLLURLLLLLLLLDULDRRLUDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULRRRLLLDRRRULLRRRLLLDRRULRDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLDRRRULLDLURDRULLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRLRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRUDRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDLRRLRULDRRULLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLRDRURLLRDRULLDRRULLRDLULLLDRULDRRRLLLRRLRULDRRULDRRULLLLLRRLLRDLRRLLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULRDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULDRRULLLRDRLULDRRRLLLURRDLULDRRRULLRRDLULDLUUDRULRRRRRRURDLRULDLRRULDULLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDLRRRLLLLRRULDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLULLLLRLLRRRRRRRURRRRLLLLDRLLDLLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLUULLDDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRURRDLLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUURRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLRRDLLULRRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLRURDLLURRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDDRUULLRRRLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRLLRRRUULLDRRRRULLLRDRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRLLURDRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRLULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRDLLURDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLULLLLUURDDLURDDLURRDLLURRDLLRRRLURDLLURRDLULRRRDLUUUULDDDRUULDDDRURLLRULDRULLDDRURRRRULURDRULLLDDRUULLLDRRRDRUDLLURRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRULLLDRRDLULLDDRRUULULDLDRRRLLDRRULULLDRRULLDRRUULLLDDRDLUURDDLUURRRRRRRRRRURRDRULDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULDURDLLURDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDDRRURRRULLLLLLLLLLDRDDRRRRRRUURULLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRURULLLRRRDLULLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRULLLLLUULDRDLULDLRRRULLLDLDRRURRRRRURRRRRRDLULLLLLUULDDDRUULDDRRUDLULURRDDLULLLRRRRRDDLLLULURDDRRURLDRULLLLURRRRDLRURDLLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRRRDLRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLULLRRRRRRRULLLLDLDRRRRRULRDLUURRRDLLLRRULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLLLDDRRRUDRURRRRRRRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRRURDLDRLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRUULLLDDRULLLDDDRURUDLDLURRRUDLULRLLLLLLLLLLLURDLURRLLRRRDLLURRRLLRRRLDLLLURRRDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLULDRRRRLLLLDRRRULULLLLLLURRDLLDDRUURRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRURLLDRRULLDDRULLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLUDLUDURRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRULLLLLLLLLLLLRDDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLUULDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDDRDRUURDDLUURRULLDRDDLUURRRDDLLUDRRLLRRULDLLULLLLDLUDURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUUULDDRULDRRUDLRLLDRURDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLURRRRLLLRRDLULLRRLLDRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRURULLLDDRRULLLLDDRRUULLLDRRRRLUDDLLLURRRRULLLLDRRULLDRURLLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRULLLDRLRDLURRULLDRDLURRLRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRULLLLLDLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRUURLDRRRLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUULLDDLRRRURDLURRDLLURULLDDRUUDLRULDRULLDDRULLLRDLURRLDLURLDRURDLUDLULURRDLURRDLLURDLURRRLLLRRRRLLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRUULDRRLULLDLRRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRULLLDDRRULLLLLLLLLLRRRRURDDLUURDDLURUDDLURRRDLLURDLLURDLURRDURRLLDLLURRRRDLLLLURDLURRDLUULRRRDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLDULDRRULLLDLLLLURRRULDRULLLDRRRULDRULLLDRRULLDDRULLLLLRRRRDLLLURRDLLURRRDLUULLDDRULLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLDLDRRRULRRRULLDRULDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDLDRRULLLDRUUDLURRRRLLLRDLURRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLDLLRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULURRDLDUUDURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLURRRLLLRLDRURDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLDRLLRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRDUULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDLDRRRRUURDRRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRRLLDRRULLLLDRRRULDRRURRRLLLRRDLULLLDRRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLLDRRULDRRRLLRULDRRURDLULDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRLLRURLLDRRULLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULRDLULDRRRRULLLDRRRULDURDRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLRRDDUUDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLRDRUDRULLRDLULDLLURRDLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLULLLLLLLDLRULDRULDRRRULLLLLLLLLRDRRULLLDRUDRUDRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLLLLDRRULLDRRURRLDRRURLLDURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLRRRRRRRLLLLDULLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDLULLLLLLLLDRUDRULDRRULLRRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLDLRRRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRULDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDLLLLLLUDLURDRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRURLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULRDLULLDRRRUDLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRULDDRRRULLRRDLLLURRRULLLLDRRULRDRULRDLULDRRULDRULDLURRDLULDRRULDLLURDRULLRLLLLLLDRRULLDRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLRRRDLUDULLDRULDRLLURRDRULLLLLLLLDLRRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRULLLDLRULLDURDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLRULLLDRRULLDRRLLULDRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRULDLRULDRULDRRULDURDRULLDRRULLLLLDRUDRRRLLLRULDRRULDRRULLDLURRDLULDRRULLLDRULDRRULL


----------



## soup (Dec 24, 2013)

143 puzzle (12x12) in *7:19.436*, 5632 moves, 12.816tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




937811921113710286120432534121177976681088485135951963411141283917100832875131314613665812981111426623529996470207971268077901125710511321810461163859738214133378760511212213455351181302756514561347113469913621140151103292261068948677113310750982910442413812440116103127496296948311545109723013914210174123122881255414353

DDRRUDRULLDDRRULLDRRLLDRRULDDDRUULLDRDRULDLLURRRRDLLLLUULLLDRRUUDDULDRURDLLURRDDLLUURRRLLDRURRDLLLURRRRDLLLDRRULLLURRDLDRRUDLUURUULUDLURDLDDRURLURRDLDLUULDDDRUULLDDRLLRRLLDRRRURULLRRDLULLLLDRDRRURLRDULDRUUUUUUULRRDLULDDRULLLLLLURDLURRDLLURRRRLDLURRDLLURRRDLLRRRRLLLURRDLDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUUULLDDDDRRURLLLLDURRRULLLLLDDRDRRRRRUUULLRDRDDLUUULDDRULLLLLDDRRRRRLURUDDULDRUUURRRULDDRDLUULDRRULLRRDLRULDRULLLLDDRRUULLLDRRRRLRDLULDRRULLLDDRUULLLRDRURDDULLURRDDULRDLURRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRLRRULLLDDRURULLLDRRULLDRULLDDRUUUUUURRRRUUULDRDLLRULDRDLULDRRLLDRLUURDDLUUDRLDRUULDRDLUULDDDRULLDRDRUULDDDRULDDRULLDDRRUUDUURUURUURDDLLURLDRURRRUURDDLUULDDRULDRRULLLDDRUUUDDDLURUULLDRRDRULULLDDRRUUULLDDDRDDLUUUULDDDDDRUUUURRRRRLLLDDDDDLLUUUURDDDDDLUUUURUDRDDDDLLUUURRRRRULDRLULLLDRRULLRDRRRULLDRLLLRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRLULDRRLURURRRRUULDRDLLRULDRULLDRLLRRULLDRUULLDLDRRLLURDRULLDRRDDDDDDULLUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDLLLLUUUUURRRRRDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUDDRRRRRRDDDDLURDULDRULLLLLLLRUURRRRRRDDDULLLLLLUURRRRLDRULLLDRRLLLLLDRURRRRURLLLLLDDRRRULLLLLDRULURRRLLRDDLULURRRLLDDRULRURRDLLURDLLLURRRDLLLRDDRULRDLURRURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUURRULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRUUUUURRDLULLRDRLLDRRLRULDRDLULDRDDLUDRDLUUUURDRDDDDLLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUURRRDLDLUDLUURRDLUURDDURDDUUDLURRDLLLURRRRLDLLLLURRRRRLLLLDRRRURDLLLLLURRRRRDRLLLLRRRURRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLULURRRRRRRRDDLLLUURRRDLLLDLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUUUUURLURDLLDRRURDLDULDRRULDDRULDDRURLLLDDRRUUUULLULDDRULDDRUULRRRRRDLULDDRULDRULLLDRRUDLLURDRULLDRRUULUDRLLLDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDLDDDRURUDLDULRDLURRUUUUDURRRUULDLDRRLDDRUULDDRULDDRUUUUUULLLLLDRRURDLLDUURDLRRLLDRURLDDRLUURDLDRURRDLLDRURDLDRULLDDRLLLLDRRRLLLLRULDRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLDRDRRRRRRUDRULRURULULLLLLLLLLULDDRUULDDDRULDDRULDDRUUUURRRRRRRRRUURDULDRULDRDLULLDRRDLULLDDRRLDUURDLULDRDLULDRULLRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRRULLLDDRRULLLDRRLUDRDLUURULDLRRRRRRRUUUUUUULLRRRRRRDLLRULDRDLULLDLRRRDDLUULRLLDDULRRRDLULLDDDRRUULLDDRUULDDRURDLULDDDRUULDLDRDUULLRRDRULLLLLDLDRRRRRRUUUURDRRLULDDRULDDRURDLURRDLURURDDDLUUDDRULULULLLLLLRRRLLUDLURRLLDRLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURDDRLURRLLURDLDRURDLURDLRRLURRDLLURRDLDRULURLLLLLLUUULLUUUDRDLLDRDRUULDDDRUUDLDRDRUULDUURDLURRRLDLUURRDDLUURDDURRDLLURRDLDDRUUULDRULDDDDRUUUULLRLLLDDLRRRDDRRULLLLLRRURRRLLRDRULRRULLLLLDLLLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLURUDDURDLDDDRUUUULLDDDDRRUUULLLURRDRDLLRUDRULLURRDLLUUUDLLLLLLURRDLLDRURDLURRRDLLURRRLDLURRRLDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLRRRLLULRDLURRDLLLLLUUULDRDULUDDDUURDLULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDDRUULDLDRRULLDRRUURDDRRRRRUUUULLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRLLUUULLLLLDDDRRRRRUUULLLLLDLRDDULDRRRRRRRRLLULUURRUUUULDDRURDDLUURDDDLUUURDDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLLLLLLLRURDLLURDLURRRDLUURDDLLRRULDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDURDLLUUUUURDLDUULDDRULDDRULLLLLLUURDDLURRDLURRDLURRDLDUURRDLURRDLUDDDRUUULDDDDRUURRULLLDRLRRULLLLLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLULURDLURRDLLDDDDRRUUUULLLRDDDDRRUUULLLLLURRRDLURRLLRRDLURRDLLURULLLLUULDULDRURRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRDLLDRDRURULLDRDRUULLLLLDUDRDDDDDLRRRRRUUUUULLLDLDDDDRRRRUUUULLLLLDRDDDULDRRRRRUUULLLLLLDDDDURRRRRRRLLRUULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRUUULRRUUUULDRULDURRLLDLDRRUDLUURDLDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULRLDDDRUUDDUURDDLUURRDRDLLLRULRDLURRRDLLLURDLUUULLLLLLLDDDLUURDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRURDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULUURRDLULLLURDLURRRDLLURRDLLUDDDDDRRRLUUUULLLLDDDDLRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLDDDLURDRULURRLLRURDLDRUULLRDRLURDUURDDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLURURRDRLLLRRDLLURRRDLLLLDDRRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRURLDRUULDLLLLLDRRRRRUDRUULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLDDRURLLLLUUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUURDDLURDDLURURDLURRDLLRRLDRUUURRRRRRRRULLDRRDLULDRDLLUDURDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRUULLLDLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRLLLLRRULLDRDDLUURRRLLLDDRULURURRLDRULLDRULLDDRUUUDLRRRRRRRRULDRLDRULUULDRUULDDRULDDRULLDRDURLDRULDLLURRDLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRDLLLLURUULDDRULDDLLURRDLLUURRDLUDULLDLLRUDLURRLLRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLULDRULURRDLULLRRRRLLDDDRRUULLLDDUURRRULLRRDLURRRRRULLDRULLDRULLRRULLDDRULLDDDLLDRRRRUUUUDDDDLLLLRRRUUDDUULLLRRRULLLDDDDRULLRRDULRRLDLURRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULULLLLLUDUUULDRDDLUUDDLURULDDDRUDDUULDRUUULDDRDLDRULURDLDRDUURULRRRRRDLURDLURRDLURRDLURDURDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURUDULDDRULLLLLLLURDULDRUULLDRRLDRULDDRULLDLURDLURDURDLURRRRDLLLULLUDDRUULDRLDRURRRDLLLRRRURRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLUDRURRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRURRRUUULLDRRULLDRRDLDLUULDRRDLULDRULDRUULDDULLDRRULLDRULLDDRURRRRRRRRUURDLULDRDLULDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRUULLLDLRDRRULLLLRRLLLDDRRRRUURRLULDDRULLLRLLLURDLDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRURRRDRLURDLLLLURDLURDUDLUDRLLRRULDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLURUDLRRRRRRDLLLLLDUUUDRRLULLDRRRLLDRURRRLLLRRULLLDRRRRLLRUDRULLDRULLDRRULULLDLDRRULLDRRLLDRURULLDRULLRLDRULLDDRURRRRRRLURRULLLDDRRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDDURDLUURDDLURRULLLDRRULLDDRURRRRRRLUULDDRUULDDLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULULLLLLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRRLLRRDDLUURLDDRULLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRDLUURDLDLURRDLLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLUUDLLLLLLULDDRURDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLURRULDDRULRDLUULDDRURRULLDRRULLDRULLLDLDRRRURRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLRLLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLURRRRURLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRLRRLLLDRRRUULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDDRURRRRRULLDRRULLLLRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRLLLLLDRRRUDLLURRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLDDRRRUDLULRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLRRLLLLDDRRRUDRURRRRRRRLULDRRULLLLLLLLLRDRRRULDRRULLDRRULLRRDLLRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRLLDRRULLLLLLLLLLDDURRULDRRURDLULRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLRRRLLLRDRRUULLDLRURDRDLLURULLDRRRULLDRRRLLRRULDRULRDLULDRRULLLLLLLLLDRRULLRRRLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRLLLURDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRULDURDLULDRRRULLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRUDRULLLRRLLDRRULLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULRRLLDRRULLDLLURRRDLLURDLLRRURDLULDRULLDRULRDRULLRRDLULDRRULLLDULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDLURRDLULDRULRDRULL






Rubiks560 said:


> Are you Fricken serious dude? Stop with the fake solves. This is 100% BS.You're giving yourself a terrible name



It's b8, m8.


----------



## soup (Dec 24, 2013)

195 puzzle (14x14) in *11:36.826*, 9248 moves, *13.272tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




100101107413811918314915582148143141631917717314778728110448160531565251305733455679187186171664691921805017598189151159150401219914615213114126398566612715310659140552316416811112017610243676019112514511795162158291339379447169169421051781091421221363124763021701321291541231398918118114171190144107182194116831656247543449267517221181170778611519316168276480103161639251888134388784616510190371851087352112911881571842896135201132213741973611351516719512413441741795812812332

DDDDDRLLURDULRULDRRDDLLUUULDDDDRRULLDDRULURRRDLDLUUULDDDDRUULLRRULLLURDLLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLURRDLLDDDDRRRUULUUDDRDLUUULDDDDDRUUDURULRDLUULDDDDRUUUULRRRRDLULDRRULLLDRRDDDDLLUUUUURRDDDDDDLLUUUURRDDDDLLUUUURRDRDDLLLLRRRRDLLLUURRRDDLLLULLLLDRUURDDLURRDLLURRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDDRURUUUUDDURRUULDDRRULRLDRULDRULLDRRULLLLDRRDLULDRRULULDRUDDURRDLLLDRUULDLDDRRUULLLDDDRRRRUULULDRRDDLUULLLLDDRRRRRULRDLURLUUUUUULLLLLLUURLURDLDRURDLLRRUDLDRURDLLDRRULDDRULDDDRUULLDDDRUUUDDDRUULDDRUUDDDUURDLDRULLDDRRURLUDLUUUUUUUUUURRULRRULDRULLDRULLLRDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLLURDDLUURDDDLUUURDDDDDLUUUUDDDDUUURDDDDLUUURRRRLLLDRRULLDRULLDRDDLUUURDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUUUDDDDDUUUURDDDDDLUUUUURDRDDDDLLUUURDRDDDLLUUUURDDDDLUUUURDDDDURDLLUURRDDLLRRURDLLLUUDUUUURUUURRRRRRRRRRRDRLUUUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULLDDDRRUULDRDLUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUURDDDDLUURDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUULDDRULLDLLLURRDLLLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLDLURRRLLURRDLURRDLURRRLLRDLURURDDDDUUULRLLLURRRDDDDLUUURRDDLDLUUURRDDDLLUUUULLLLLDUUUUUURLLURDLDRUURDDRLLDDRUURDLDRURRLLDDRUUUDDLURDLDRURRDLDULDRURDLDRURDLLDRUDRRULLDDURRULDDRLURDLULLLLDDRRRRRUDLDUULLUUUUUULULRURUULDDRULDDRUULDRDLURRULLLLDRRRUULLDDDDLURULLRRULDDRURDDLUULDDDDRUUURDDDLDUUULUDDDDRUUUULDDRULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRLRUUULLLLLLDLDRULURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDDLUURRRLLLDDRULURRRLLUDDURRDLLURRDLDDRRUUULDURDLUUURRRUULDDRDLULDRDLULLLLLUURDRLDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLLUURUUUURULLURRDLLDRRULDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDLUUUULDDDUUDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRRRULLDDRRUULLDDDDDDDLRRRRLUUUUUUULLLLLLLRRDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRLUULUUUDDDDURDDLUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDRRRRUUUULULLRRDRULLLLLDDDDDRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLUUDDDDDDURRRRRRRUUUUDLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRUUDUUURLLURDLLRRRRRRRULDDDRUULDLDRRULDLDRRULULULDLURUUULDDDDRUULDDDUUUUDRLRULDLDDRDUUUDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUURDDLURRDLLURULDDUUDUULDDDRUUUUUUUURLLLLLLLLLUUULLDRURDLDRURRLDLDRURLLDDRULDDRULDDDRUULDDRULDDRURDDLULDRRUDLLDRULDRRLLURRRLDLURRRLLLRRRLLLRRRRLLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRRDLLLDRRUUULUUUUURRRRLDLULDRDLULLDRRDLULDRDLULDDRUULDDDRULDDRULDDRUUDUUUUUUUURRRRDRUUULDDRULDDDURULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRLULLDLDRDRUULLRRRDLRULLDDURDLLURRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDDURDLUUUULDDRULDDDDRURULLRRDLUUUULLLRLDRUDDUURDLDRUDLURRLLDRURDLULDDDDDDURRRLUUUURRDDDDDLLUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUUULDLDDDRUUUDDDRUULLLDDRRRUUUUURRRDLULDDRUULDDRULUDUULDRDLULLDRDURDLUURLULLLRUUUUDRLDLRUURDLDRULDDDRUULDDDRUURDLDDRUULDRULDLRURDLDRULDLDRRULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULUULLDDDULUDRULDDRRRUUULLLDDDRDLUUUURUDDDDDLRDLUUURRDDDULUUULRDLURDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDURDLLUUURDDRRDLLLUURRLURULRULRRDDLRRRRRRRRUDUUUUUUURDDLURDDLURDDLURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLDRRLDLUURRDLLURDDUULDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLULLUUUUUUUULDDDRUULDLDRRULDDRURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULLLLLLLRDLLULLUURDDLURRDLUURDDLURLDRURDLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURURRRRDDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLUUUURRRRRRDLULDDRULUDDRDLUULDLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRULLLDDDRRRRUULLLLDDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRULLLLDDRRRRURULULLLDRRRRDLULLLLDLDRRRRRULULLLLDRRULLDRURLULDDDULLRDRUULLDRRLDRULLLLURDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLLRURDLUURRDLUUUUULRRURRRRRRRRULDRDLULLDRRDLULDDRLRRLUDLDURULDRRLLLRRDLULDRLRDLDUULDRDLULDRULLDRUULLDDRUUUUULLLLLRULDRURDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLDRRRULLDDRRUULDLDRDRUULLDDDDDDRRUUUULLLDRRRUDLURULLDLDDDRDLRRRUUUULLLLDDDDRRRRUUULLLLDDDRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRUUURRRRRRDRRLDRULURUULLLLLLLLRRRLDRUULLULLDRLRRDLUURDDDUUDDDLUUURDDDLUUURDDDDLUUUUUUDURRRRULLDRUULLDLDRRDLLURRDLDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUUURDRDDDDDLLUUUULLUURDLLRRDLLURDLRULDURRDLURRDLLURRRURRLDDDDDDLLUUUURRRDDDDLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLUULDLULRRRLLLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLLUURRRRRRRUUUURRDLDLULRRDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRUULLLLDRDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRUULLDDRDLRLUUULDDDDUULDRRLUDDRUULDDDRUULLRRRRRDDUURDDDDDDULLLLUUUUUDDRRRRULLDLRLLURRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRURLDDDDDLLLLLLUUURRRRRRDDDLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLUULLDRRULUDDDRULRLRDLULDRUULDDRUUUUURRRRRULULURRRDRULLDRULULLDLDDRRURDDLUULLDRRUDLDDRUULDDDRUURLDDLULRRURRRRLDRULLDDUULDRRUULDLRDULDRULLLLLDRRRRRURLDULDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRURRDDUURDDLLLUURRDDDLLUUUURDULDRRULLLLDDDDDRRUUUULLLDDDRDRRURULULRDRDLUULLLDDDRRRUULLLLDDRRRRURUURULDDRUURDDDULUDRLRDLUURULUDUUULLLUURRDDULLDRDUURDLDRURDLDRULDDRULDDRURRRRRDLRUULRDDLURLLLURLULDDRULDRRRRULLDRULLLLLDRDRRURURLULDRLDURDDRULLDRRRULDLLLLURRRULULDDULDRRUULLDDRRDDDLLUUUUULLLLLURDLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLUURDDLLURURDDLURRDLLLURRRRRRDDDDDDLLLUUUULRULUURRRRDDDDDDDLLLUUUUURRRRRDDDDDLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRLDDDDLLLLLLLLRRUUURRRRRRLDDRDUDLLLLLLUURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLRLUUDDLURRUULDDRLURDLULLLRDRRURLLLLDRRULLLDRRDLURDLLURDLLLLURRUUULDRLRDLURDLRDLURDDLURRDLLURUUUURRRRRRRRRRUUULDRDDLUULDRDLULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLDLDLRRRDLRURDLLRLURDDLUULDLDDRRUULDDDRUULLDDLRRLLDRRRULLLLDRURRRULDLDRUULLDRRDLLURDURLDLURRRULLLDRRULLDLRRULLDRRDLLUDRRULDLUURRRRRRURRDRDLURRDLURRDLURRRLLRRDLLLRRRLLURRDLLUUDRRULLDRRULLDDRUULLLLLRULLUULLLLLLUURLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLRURRRDURDLURRDLLLLDRRRRULLDDDRUUUDDRUULDDDRUUURDDDLLURRLLDRRDLUURRDDLLUDRUULURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUUUDDDDUUURDDDLUURRDDLLLRRRLLURRRRLLLLLRRRRDURDLLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLURRULLLDRRULLDDRUUURRRRDLULLRDRDUDLLURLLDRRRULLRUDDURDLULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLDDRURULLLLLLLLLUUUUURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDRLLLLRRRLLURRDLDRUUDDDRULUULDDDRUUULDDDDDRUUULUDDDRLDDUUUDDDRUUULDDDRUULLLLLLLLDDRULURRDLURRDLLURURRDDLURRRLDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLDRDRLLRRRUULLURUDRRULLDRRUULLLLDLLURRRDLULRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRRULRDLULLDRRULLDRURLLLLDRUDRULLLDLLLLLLURRRDLURRRDLLURRRLULDRRDLLURRRLDLLURRRDLLLLLDDDDLDRRLRRRRRRUUUUULLLLDDDDDRRRRRUULDURDDLUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRUUUULDURULLLLLLDDDDDLRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLRDDDDRRRRRRRUUUUDLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRLUULLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRUULUDRUDUUUURDDLURRULLDRRULLDRDDDDLUUUURDDDLLUURLDDRRDLUUULLLURRRRLLRRDLLURUDRULDRRDDDDDULLUUUUUDRRLLURRRDDDDDLLLLRUUUURRRDDDDLLLUUUUDLRRRRRRDDDLLLLLUULLDRUURDRLDLUURRRRRRDDDLLLLLUULLRRLDRUULDLUDLDDRRUULLLUUURRDLLDRURDRLLDRULDDRUULLLLDLDRULURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRLLRRRDLLLLDRURRLDLDRURDLUURURURUULLRDRDLULLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLDDRUUDDRUULLDDDDDRLLLRRRRUUUULLLLDDDDRRRRUUULRRRRLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRUUUDRRRRRRULLLLDRRULLLRRRLULLDLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLDDRLDRRRRRUULLLLLLDDRRRRRRUULLLUUUURDDLURDDLURDDLURRRRRRRRRRULLDRRUULDDULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRURLLLLLDRRUULDDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRLDDLUULDLDUURURRDDDLULUUUURDLDRULDDRULRRRRRRRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRUULLDRRRDDDDLLUUUURRRRDDDDRLLLLLUUUUDRRRRDDDLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRURULLLDRRRLLURRLLDRDLURRULLDRRULLDRDLULDLURDLURLLLLUUULDDDRDLURUUUUDLDRDLURDDLUURRRRURULDRDDLULLRRULDRDLLLRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRRDDRLURDLLLUUURDDRRULLDRRRULDRRRRRRRULLDRULLLRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRURLLLLDRRULLDRULLDRRDRLLLLLURRRRRLDLLLLURRRRDLLLULDUUDRRLLRDLUURLRRRRRURDDLURDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRULLLLLLLLLUUDUURDLRRLLDRURRRULLDRULLDRRDLDLUURRDLDRLLURLDRDLUURRRRRRRRRRURLDRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLRRRRRLLLDURDRULLLDRRULLDRRDDLLUUURRDDDLLUURRRRRRRRRRRULDRULLLRRULLLDDRRULLLRDRRRULLDRULLLDRULLLDRDRRURULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRLLLRRUULLDDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRUDDDURDLLLUUURRRRRDDDLLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLLURDULDRURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURURRRRRRDRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRLRRRRULLLDRRULLLDLDRRURURRURULDDRUULDDRULDDRULLDRULDRRULDRULLDRURDLULLDRRULLLLDRRRLLLRRRRLLLLRRULDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDDRURDLDUULUDRULDRULLDLDRRUDLLLRRRLLURDLDLUURRLLDDRULURURDLRDURDLRLLURRDLLURDLUURRRRRLURRLLURDDLURRRRDRRUDRULLRLLLRRRLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLLRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRUDDLLLULDRRULDDRULLURRDLLDRRULLURDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRLDLURRDLLULRRDLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLRRDLLLLUDRULRULLDDDURULLDRRRULLURLURDLDRULLLDDRRRULLLLLDRULURRRLLRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLDRRRRURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUDLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLULLLLDDURURDLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLRLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLRLDRRULLLDDRURLLRRDLULDRURULDUUDRULLDRRDLLRULDRDLURRRURDLURRRDLLLRURRDLLURRRDLLRRRLURDLLURRRLLLRDURDLLUURDDLRURRDLLLLRUURRRDLDDLUURRLLDDRULURURDDLLLUDRRRURDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRRLURULLLDDRRRURRRRRLDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLLRRDLURULDRLLLURRLLRRRLLDLLURRRRDLLLLLLLDDRRRRURLDLLLLURRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRLDLUDULDRRULURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRRLLRRDLURRDLLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLRULLLLLLLDDRRRRRUURRRLLLLLDRUDLULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDDRRURULLDRULLLDDRRUULLDRLLDRRULLLDRURRRRRRRRRRRRULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLRRRLLLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRRLLLRULDRRULLDRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRURULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRULDRRULDLURDRRULLDRRULDLRRRRLLRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRULLDRRRULLDURRDLULLDRULDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLRDLLLLLURDRRULDRULLDRRRULLDRRLLRRRLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRRLRRLDULLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRDLRURDLLURRDLLULLLLLLLLDRRULLDRLUDRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRUDRLULLLLDRRLLURRRRRLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULDRRULLDLULDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURDLRURDLULLLLDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDLULLLDRRULDRULDRRULDLURDRULDRRULLDRULLLDRRULDRRULDLRRULDLLURDRULLDRULDURDRULLDRUL


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 27, 2013)

15 puzzle (4x4) in *4.373*, 61 moves, 13.949tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




121114648103591315127

RUURDLULDDRUURRDLULDRULLDRULURDLDRURRULDLURRDLULDRULDLURRDLUL


----------



## soup (Dec 28, 2013)

35 puzzle (6x6) in *28.872*, 361 moves, 12.503tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




1114162330971385333512210151819202125312932246281226342717243

UUUULDDRUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUULDRULLDDRUUUULLLURDLDRURDDRLULDRURDLDRULDDRUUUULDDURDLUDDUULRRDLULDLRRRDLULLDRDLURRUULLDDRDLURRUULDDRURULDRDLURRDLLURRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRLDRUULLLDRDLURUULDRUULDRDLURDDLUDDUURDDLURURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUUULRRRDLLLRRDLULLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLURRRRUDRULDLLLURDLULURDDLUURDDLUURRRRDLURRDLULDRRULDLLURRDLULDRRULLLLDRULDRRRULLRRLLDRRLRULRLLLRRDLLU





1599 puzzle (*40x40*) in *5:30:50.388*, *272468 moves*, *13.726tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




97571152350115215801077116614786683404218015504876974074316272081321046181238148145411642512571120710123572514065821471293979817103814414899015391020202151112388674147991555276305849106913825221304969892121501515117493785101417549381512293612761512133893230810475671417965151388263937824141220318480713464601554266782183153310815421157107843911257989811032310227641185155612612543878740616614074355609923571308802811361355660119339227452862211194471218662923121243079137233541416463104510071034780375664943793428126612825684831520151968382892341323765635709991181532675599319332284602288931349140086252399345248682240141911311379113811951342147625737825470545638310653823212771129109657390330339088048054580849710411518109813515371490120888413302946014431559845201876289185898932338412101447682142649103560011061502772181290562519822621150710241926761440351064590781127813815061348680309130512173126539571311128076611076574226441184135232971624313315536958271066119255528583191910513301201359335544107611513954966349831548280904376840139612112044111411122150875710413711140875470109511181009136011413177981509142187479269319751861057513803016116061579105219677738455980497685374963153088510311586071428876501496201215412116015981298131340366573968858411141671285117598993896752013766998203551581367139113912921294159467111221541112140324492242591129350933742460512288549027486313117275467843561713722518784551316086425801206127345014656361168802139213912237261450182270120025877291083855455111513862309810861388102545344973771122110635861931284198860123946785214042481452114465896543971445133412704181375569701199134769779814125328613149171394661386122365910821057776974150815614743061593132597767453556390686953989515967588913801761079506267156710701117968119087945410737718171459410198895322472635571256149340010211224486149768672327213091879461244118096612573455729391097144911242781163264762113314251947211269775158285659563336651486663011271111106079575911081088720160731507958111690641420123097315381431259120915588091588315390513165259606793133610011458107455613931005158610031315446648812152522913501418113837131015781641872870318593128711986661577308510123134054131411977062468782570892082634241912141916510678053683218422531437744134484198815914481457328354350120570775585797614659126715714087465112071133913571592156916933652111001540107282921213771083158733312318961094102116914735041341547148213011246996929133215622041552091439984629426131773811161477110292114725666474768586846165513621040750105219436138446917314888369138873273300393114257157487766715242201366945118812456491859912810914712551639906511320899850421187835177733761335122967601385113488110619287401343810155226814051115830148119550342543295174284322721750510151071148321613741349464112111944911085745304151415006175811149103712161091847124410582004234041180287511168953143447856529411202149149855810813411390359995397144226010431469285341016735597401671307941459338427117371313832311531408942855101712892991023752124129152712913896681170270137344346215036376199869802255171354409155769671103151012361398146415052119299501027103364610686561233105058879635114631172767113014208461268171297901104814445615526459492242692711053922290754298743885777234650074947368149511261575908108481923544512114813641032205256515631433124814461432458813912241533115569853058710101590126391612715831039732126110308444591065490433143611433141196136113659371496125199731524464368115337712341167127943712373279041010491163628734165536210751011152766311767634291466513152969417920699837011712261599117154743483910931265947133113281403101812641150124361397215155011101242124113291170158526640147576114457291621219803275127493514104512371516144444213401369201158112310311535151534583271210186130236481136831036157467812991000888436043631428578914154423914556141345964108011365921891162117814141456907125254917215732911427112547214681485353369774234828525967862361036398692302124912831613911401100413991135670142311891486105411532967765214601415102638213181353392616183315971522124710285361537946142939415891370136744049915454523071327111314848236351260292110111913331358962677479130149436015021321143835891138714671479474751891159102915491143711337396240952213475933955190736155113221461457151791152650238114734714227731363853128114534951470492522214304611146158492794112401099890385283540655944488210548709156054115127951678311821543161096118815713431013110414991044753462451434851570741883641128146213031306128647714351056438718137827109088612589341262137399456486181887610712973521741402722156816572411915860112598169301546585250121311051470865510320444835711351576959800494768717121111839099249401487703133910629916321008598987127211524845762334883433425214891132783312893991156159848110924911376091781371424152178967315651504144841748130071995415831275152610012951226100661826569863170122798161570620712502621145471531625134715347002144654153791220851797524948672108725513954021595123482756157231634460390013569827781541798061868211324743123278812031451978122213193643272565421288859138138912966912467285038111779511793221201140911618971326970669894149891519947623747365115414801002626654156410896383261092119714921459267871059466689156121715871282118110553252281313971225956730295985153621512746815288641566131214137511861042116

DDDDDDDDDDLLLLLDLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRURDLUDDUUULLDDDDRURUDDULDRUUULLUDDDDRRUUUDLLDDRRUUUUURLDRRRUULLDDUULDDRRDDDDLLUUUUUDDDDDUUUUURRDDDDRDLLLUUUURRRRRDDDDLLULDURDLULUUUULLLLLDDDDDRRRRUUULLLLLDDUULDDDRUULLDDRRURDLLLURDLLURDLURRDLLUURRRRDLDLLLURULLLDRDRURULLDDRRUULLDDRUURRDDLURRUUUUUULDDDRUULRDRUUUUDLDRUDDULDRUUULDUURDDDRLUDUULDRUULDDDDLLUDRLDDDUUDDUURULDRRULDRULLLLUUUURLRRRRDDDRLLLLUUUURRRDDDDDULLLRUUUUUUUUUDDDDUURRDLURRUDDDUUUULDDDDDRUUUUUUUDDRULLDRULUUULDDRULDRULDURDLDRULDUURRLDDDLLUUURUUUUUUUUUUUDLDDDDDDDDDDRRLLLLLLURURRRRDLDLLLLURRRRLLLDRRRURRDLLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLLLURURRRRDLRRDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLUUURRRDDDLLLUUUUURRRDDDDDRRUUUUUUULLDDDRRUUULLDDDRLRUUDRRUULLLLDRDULUURDDDRRUUUULLDDDDRUUURULLDRUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDULDLUURDLUURLURRRDLLURRDDLLUURRUULLUULLUURDUDDDRUULDLDUUURRDDLLUURRDDLLLDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLRRRRRRLURDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDDDDULDRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLULDLLRUUURRDDLDLRULURRDDDLUUDLURRRRDLLLLLURRLLDRURLRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRLDLUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUURRRDDRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLURDDLULLDRDLULLLDRUULLDDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLRDRULLLDLURDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLDLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDDDLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLULLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLULLLLLRURRLLLLRRRDLDLLLURRRDLULLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRUULLLLLDRUDURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLULURLLURLDURDLLDRRUDLDRUULDDDRUUDDLURUULUULDLDRDRULLDRRLDLRRULUULDDUUDRLDRULDDRULLLURLLDDRRULLLDRRRULLLDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRURDRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDUUUUULLDDDRDRULDDUUUUDDDDRUUULDDDUUDRULDDUUDDULRDRULLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDUUUDDDLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULRDDLLLLLLLLDLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRLLRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLULLDLRURRDLLLRRULDRLURDLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDDDDDDDUDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLRRLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDULLULRDLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRLLLRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLDDLRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLURRLRLLDRRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRULULDDRUULLDRDUUDLRDRULUUULDRDULDRULDDRULDDDRRLLURUULLLRURRRRRLDLURLDLURDLLRRDLLLURLDRRULLDRRRULLDRUULLDLDDRRRURLLLLLRRRRULLLLLDDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLRLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUURULLLDRRRRLLRRULLDRULLDRDDRRUULDDUUDDDUULDRUUUUULLDDDDDRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLUURRRRRRLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLLDDRRUULLDDRRULLLLRRRDLULLRRRLLDDRUULLLDRRDRRRULLDRRULDRLLRRULLDRUULLDDRRULLLRRRDLLULDRRULLDRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDDDDDDDDDRRDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURDLRRURRDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUDDDLRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULRUULLDRULDLURURRDDLLURRDLLRRUDLLDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDUDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUDDRLLLRDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLRRRLLDULDRULLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUDDRDDDDLURLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDULRRDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRUULDDDRUULDLDRRULLDRRRULLLLRDRRUULLDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDRDDRRRULLLDDRRUUDDLLURRRULLLLDRRRUUULLLDLDDRRURUULDDDRUUULLLDDDRRUUUUULLDLRDDDDDURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRULRRRRDULLLDLURRRRDRLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDUURRRUULLDRRLULDLRDRULLRRLLLDRRULLLURRRDLLLURRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRLRLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRDDRRRRDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDRRDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUULRRURUULLLDDRRRUUDLRURDLULLLLDLRRRRRLLLDDRUUDDLURRURLLLRRDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRLDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUULRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDLDRRRRULLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDDDDULDDRLRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRUULLDDRURULLLLDLURRDLURRDLUULLLUUURRDDDLUURRDDLLLURRRRDLLUURRDDLUUUULRUUUUUUUDRLUDDLUDDDDDDUDDDRLLLLLUUURDLUDDRUDRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRDDLUURDUURUULLDLUUURDDDDLUUDDURLDRULDULLDRRULDDUULDDDLUUURDDLURULLLLLLURRRDLLLLULRDLURDLURRRLDLLUDLDRULLURRRLDLURRLLDRURDLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRDDUULRRRRDRLLLDRRURLDRULDRRRRRLLDLDDDRLLDRRRULDRUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDLRRRLURRRRDDRRUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLDULLRRRRRLLLLRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDRRRRRRRRRRRURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLDDRURDLLLRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLDDDDDLLRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLDRDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLUDRDDDDDDDULRDRLLLLLLLRDDRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLDDDDLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDRRLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLUDDDDDDDUUDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDUULDUUDLDUUUDDDUURDLDRURDLDRULLDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLURDLDRULLDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRRULDURDLDLLUUDDURULLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUURDDRUDLURRULLLLLLLRRRRDRUUULRUULRRRDLDLUURLDLURRDLLURDDDLDUUUDUULDDRLDRUUUDRRRRRDLLURRDLLURDURDLULDLURRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLDRULLLDRRUUULDLDDRURUULLLDLDULRRRLLURRLLRRDLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLULDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUUURULDLLURDLLRLLRRLURRDLLURRDLRRRLDLULURRLDDRLUULDDRRLLURRLLDRRULDDLDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRLLUUUUUUDDDDDDUUUUUUUURLRRRRUULLDRRDLULLRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLRDRULLLRRRRRLLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLURRDLRULDRDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUDRRRDDDDDDDDLLRLLUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRDDDDDDDDDURLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUDDURRRRRRRLDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUDDDUURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLDLRRLDUURRRRRRRRRRLLLDDDDUURDLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDUUDLLLLLLLLLUUUULLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUULUURURURDDDLURUURDLRDLLUURDDLRLRDLUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLULDRDDDDDDDDDRRURDDRULDRDDDRULLLDRRRRULLLDUUULLDDRRULLDDRURUUDDLDLURRUULULLLLDDRDRUULDDRULLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDDDLLUURRDRRRRRRRRDDDRRLRULDDURRDLRDLUUUUUUUUUURLDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDLLRRRDLRRRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULRDRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRRRULLLLDDRDRRRUUULLLLDUUDDDDDDDDDDDUURRRRUURUUUUDDULUUULLLDRRDDLRDRLUDDRULULDRDUUDRULDDRUUUUUUDLDDDDDDURDLURDLULDRDRURDDLURDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLRULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRDLDDRDLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDLRULDLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURDLRULDRULRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURDLLRURRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLRRURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRDLRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRUDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUURRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDLDDDURRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDULLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLDLDRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLURRDLURRDLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLRRDDURDLUUUDRDLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLRDRDDRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDULRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLULDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDUUUUUUUUDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRLLLLLLDLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUDLLUDDDDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUURUDLDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURUULRDDLUULLLLLLLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULURDRRLDRUULLDDRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRLLULRRRLLLDLRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDUDDDDDDDDDDDDDURUDLUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRLLLLDLLUDRULURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRDRDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULRULRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRUDLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDLRURRULLLRRLDRUDRULDRULLDDRRLLURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRLRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUUUUUUUUUURDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUDLRRRRRULULLDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLRRRRDLLRDUDDDRDLUDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURUUUUUUUDDDDDDDLUUUUUUULDRLLLLLLLURRDLRURDLDRULLLDURRRRLDRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLUURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLDDDDDDRLRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLDRRRRRRUUUUUUULLLLLLLLRRRLDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRLUDUUUUUUULLLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLLLLDRDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRRRUUUUUUULLRDRLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDLDRULDRULDRULRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUDRRULLLDRRULLLLLLULLDDDLDLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUDDDUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRDLURRDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLUDRDDDDDDUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUDLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDULDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLRRRRRRDDDRRURRRRRRRLDLLLLLLRRRLLLLLLRUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLDRDRUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRUUULUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURUUUUUUUUUUUULDRULDRRLLLLLUUUURDDDDLDUUUUULDDDDDDRULUUUDDDRUUUUUURRDLULLDRRULUUULDDRULDRLLDRRULLURRRRDRRULLDRULLDRRDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUDURUUUDDLLLLLLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLUURRDRDLLLLURURRDRLLURRDRLDLLUURRRRRRULLULDUUUUUUULDDDUURLLLLLLRRRLLLLLRRRLLRRDLLURDLUDLUUURRDDLLDRRRRULLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURLURDLRLURDDUULDRDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRRULLLRRRRLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRUULLLLLDDRDRRRRUUUULLLLDURRRRDLLLLDDDDRRRRUUUULLLLDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUULLLDURLDDDDDDDURRRUUUUUULLDDDDDLDRRRRRLLUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDURRUUUUUUULLDDDDDUDDDDDDDDDDDURUDDDDDDDDURUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDULUDDDDDDDDDDDDUDLDDDDDDDDDDDURRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUURRLLDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUULDDDUUUDDUULUDDDDUUUUDDDRUUULDDRULDDDDRDLLRRRRUUUUUULLLRRRDLLLLDDDDDDDRRDRURLULLDRRRULLDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDLLRRRDLLDRULLDDRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULUUDLURRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRURULLDRULDDRRULURDUDRULLDDDLRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDULDUULDRLLLLLLLRLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRULLLLDRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRLULLLULURRDLLRUDLURDDLURDLLUULDDRUUULDDDRUUDDUURDDLURDLLLRURRRRDLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRURLLDLRULLLLLLDLRULDRRRRRRRRRULULLLLLLDLRURRRRRDLLLRRRRRRLLLURRDLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRULULLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDDURRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDUUUUUDLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRLLDRRRRRRRLLDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDLDDLLLLLLRDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDUULLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDLDDRLLLDRDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLRRUDLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRLLLLLLLLLDDDDLLULRRRDLDRRULLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLUUUUUURDRRRRRLDDDDDLLLLLRUUUUUUURRRLDRRRLDDDDRDDLUDRUULDDLLUUUUUURRDDDDDDLLLUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLRRLRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDLDLLLLDDDLLLLLLLLLURDLLLRUUURRRDDDLLLUURRRRDDLLLLUURRLLDLRRRRUURRRRDDDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLURRRRRRRRRRRRRURRDLDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRRLLUDURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDUDDDDDDDUDURRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDULDRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRDLLDRRULLLLDRULDRRRRULLRRDRULLLLDRRRRRULDDDRRUUULLDDDRRRUUUUDLLLDDRRRRUURLLLLLDRRRRRULRURDLLLLLLLLLLRRUDLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDDDDRRLDLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRLLRRURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUDDUULRLDLLRRRLDRULLUURDRDDLLLDRURRULLDDRRRLUDULULLDLDRRRLURRLLLLRRRRULLDDRLRRULLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLDRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLULULRDDDDLLLUDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLUUDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDULLLLLDLLLLURRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDLRLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDDLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLDDDDDDRDDLDRDLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUDUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDULDDDDDDDDURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLDRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLRDLURDLRDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRDURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRLRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLDDDLDRRRRRRRRLLRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURLRLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDULUUULRDDDDRUUUDDDDUDRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDUDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUULDRDDDDUUUULLLRDDDDDDDDLLRRRRUUUUUUUUDLLLDDDDDDDLRRRRRLUUUUUULLLDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUULLLLLURDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRLUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDLRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLURDDDDDLRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLLRDDDLRRRRRRRRRRUUUULURRRRRRRRRRLLDRRRRRRDRRDRDLRUDUUULLLRRRLLURRDLLURRRULLRRLDRULLLULLLLLLLRRRRRUDDDDDDDUUUUURRLRRRUULRRRLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLDLUURRDDLUURRRLLRULLDRRULLLDRRRLLURRRDRULLDRRULLLDRRRUUUULLLDDDDDRUDLURDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUULDRULLDDDRURLLLRRRULDDDDURUULUDDDDRUURLDDDDUUUULLDLDDDDRRRUUUURLRRRRRLDDDDDDLLLRRLLLUUUUUUULDRRRRLDDDDDLLUUUUURRRUUULDDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRULRLDLLURURRLUDLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULUUUUUULUULLDDRUDRULDDRULLDRRULDDRUULDDURDRULLDDRDUUUUULDDDDRULLRRRUULLDDDDRUUUUDDDDUULDDRUULLDDRRDUUUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUULLRRDLUDRUULDDDRULDDRUULLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDURUUUUUUUUUUULDRRLDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUDLDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDRLRRUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDDDDDDDDDDDUUUURRLUULDDRRUULLLLDRDDRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRDDDDDDRUULDDRURULDDRUULDLDRUUUUUULLDDDDDDDURRLRRRRDDULDRULLDRRULLLDDURDLURLDLURRRUUUUULLLLLRRLRUULDDDDDDDDURRUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDRLDRUUUURUUUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDDDDDDDURRLRRULDUURDDLUUULDRRDLLUUDLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRUDUDUUDDULRDDUUDLURURDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDLRDLUURRDDLLLRURRRDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLRRULDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDLLRDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDLRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDRDULDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLLLLUDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLDLDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRDDDRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRURDDDUUUDDUDLDUURDDUDLURDLURRDUDLLLLULUURRDLDLURRULUULDRDLLURLURDLDRULDDRUUUDDUULDDRUUUUUUUUULDDRRULURRULDUDULDRDDLUURDRULLRRRLDRULLDRDDDULLUURDDDDLUUUURDRDDDLLUUURDDDDDDLUUUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUUDRDDDDLDURDLUUUUURDDDRUULLDDRDDDDDDLUUUUUUUURRRULRRRRRRRRULLLRRDLULLLLDRRRRRULLULLLLDLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLRULLDDDLLLLLRUUUUUUURULRDLDUUURRRRDDDDDDDDLLDLLUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRLDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDRRLLURDLLUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDRLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRUDDDDDULLLLLLLUURRURRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRDDDRURRULDRLLDDRUUDDRUULLDRRULLDRDUULDLDDRUUULDDRULLDRRULDDUULDDURLDRUUDRDDLUULDDLUURRRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRLDLLUUDDUULUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRDLULRRDDLUULDDDDRUUULLDDDDRUUUULDDDRDUUULRDDRUULLDRRLLDDLDRRRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULLDDDDRDRUUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDDURUULLDDRRRLLDRUULDDDRUUULDLDDRLLDRRRRULURDDLULUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLLLLLLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUULUDUUULDUUULDLDDRRULDDRUULRRULRRRLLLDRDRUULLDRRURRLDRDDLLUURDDLDUUULDDDDRUULULDDRRUUDLDRULDRUULUDDDDDRUUUULDLDDRDRUUUDDUULDDDDRRDRRULDRLUDLURDLLUUDRDDLUUUUULDDDDDRDUUUDDLLRDRUUUUURDDDDDRRRRRRRRULLDRULLDRRRUUUUURDDLULURDDDLUUUURDDDDLUURDDDDLUUURDDDUUDDLUULDDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRUULLLLLLDDRRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRLLLLLDRRRRURULLLLLDDRRRRLDLLLLLRURRRRDDLLLLLRUURRRRDDDLLLLLRUUURRRRRDDDLLLLLUUUUUULLLLLUUDDDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLRLLLUUUURRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLUUURLDDDRUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRLDDDRULLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRDLURRLLLLLLLLLLLUUURRULRRRRRRRRRLLRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRUUULLLLLDDDUUUUUUUUUURDDLUULDDDDDRUUUUDURDRLLRRLLLRRUULDLDRRRULLDLLDRRUDLDRUURDDDLUUUULLLLLDDDDULLLLLLURDLLURDLURRRDLLLURRURRRDRLDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURDLURRRDLLRRULDLLURRRRRRRLDRLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURURDRRRRDLLLLLDDRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLDLRUUULLLLLLDDRLDRRRRRRUUUUDLLLDDDDRDLRRRUUUUULLLRDDDDRRLDRUUUUULLULURRRRRRRRLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDRRRRUUULDLLDDLLRURRRRDDLLLULURRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLDRRRUULRDDLLURRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLDRRRURRRULRRRDLUULDLLDRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRURLDLLURRLDRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRDDLLLLUUDDULLURRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRRRRUULLRRDDLLLLLLURRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDDLRRRRURRRDDLLLUURRRDDDRUDDDDDDDRRLLLLLRRLDLLUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUULUUUUUUUUUUULUDRULDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDRRULUUUUUDDDDDDDDUUURDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUULLRDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDRUULUUUUUUUUURLDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRLUUUUUUUUUUULLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDRDDDLRURRUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDUDLLUUUUUURRRDDDDDDLLLUUUUURRRRDDDDDLLLLLRUUUUURRRRDDDLDDRLURDLLLLUUURRRRRDDDUDLLLLLUURRRRRRRDDRLLLLLLLLLURLDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDLULLDDUULURRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRULDRRRDLLLURDDDLDUUUUURDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURDRDDDDDDLLUUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDLUUUUUDDDDUUUUURRDLDDDDDDLUUUUURUDDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDLRDLUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDUUULLUUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDRDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLDRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURDRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDRLLLLLLLDLDLUULUUUUURLRRULDDLULDRRRULDRDLULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULLDDDDDDRRUUUUDDDDLRUUUUULLDDDDDDRRUUUULRULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDUUUUUUULDDDDDDRDLRULDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDURUUUUULDURUDDDDDDLDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUULUUDDDDDDDDRUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDURRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDLDDDDDDRRLRUUUUUURRLUDDDDDDDDDDDDULUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDRUUUUURLDDDRLRDULDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUDLDRUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULLDDDDDDRRUUUUUULLDDDDDDDRRUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDRUDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUURLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDDDDDLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLURURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRDDRRRRULULLRUUUUUULUUDDDDDDDUUUDULLLLRRDDDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDRDDDLDDDDLLRDRRLULLDDRRULLDDRUULDDRRULLDDRRULLDDRUULDDRRULUUUDDDDDDDDDUURUUUULDLDDDRRULDDRUUUULDDDRUULLDDRDRUULDDDDRULLDDRURUULLDDRRULLDDRRULLDDRRULLDDDRUULDDRRUULLDDRRURRRRRRDRDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURUDDDDDDDULDRDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLRURULLLLLLLLLLLLLURULUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUULDLDRRLDDDRUUULDDDRRULULDDDRUUULLDDDRDRUULDDDRULDDRUUULDDRULDDRUULLDDRRULLDDDRRULULULDDRRLDDUUUDDDRUUULDDDRULDDDRUUULDLDRRULLDDRULDDRULLDDRRULLDRRULLDDRDUULLDRDRULLDRDRULLDRDUUULUUUDDDDDDDDDDLURURDURLUUUUDDRULDDRULLDDRDRUULLDRDRULDDDRRULULDDDDRUULLDRRUULDLDRDRUULDDRUULDDDDRULDRUULDRLDRURURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDUDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULUURUUUUUUURURRRRRRRRRDDLDDDDLLLDRRRRDRDDRLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLRRDDDDDULUURDLUURLDRULDLLURRUDULLLDRRULLLDRRRULULLLDDRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLLDDRRRUULLDDURLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRULLRDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULDRRULLLDRURDLULDRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRRULLLRDRULRDLULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDLRRULLLDRRULLDRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLDDLLLLLDDDRDULRLLLLLLDLLRLLLDDDLLRRLLLLLURRDLURDLLRRLLURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRRLDLLURRRDLLLUURRRDDLULRRRLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDDLLLURRRRDLLLURRDLRRRRRLLLLURRDLLLURRRRDRLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLULRRRRRRDDLLLLLRRRRLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLLLLURRRRDLLLURDRRURRDLLLLURRRLLLRRRDULDLLUURRRDDURRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRLURRDLLURRRDLLRDLURRRLRDLLLLRLLRRRRRLLLLUURRRRLLLLDRRRRRDLLLLUDLURDLLURRRULRULDRULDDRULLLLDDRRRRURRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLRRRURRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUURDLRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUUUDRRRRRRRUUULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLLRULLLDRRRULLLRDRUULLRRLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDURLLLLLUURDDRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRRLLLRULLRRRLLDRRLLRRRRULLLDUDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRURLLLRDRRULLDRRRULLRRRRLLLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDDLRRRRRUUULDLLLDDRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRULLLLLLLULLURRDDDLUUDDLUURRDRLDLUURDLLRLDRURDLURRDLURRDLLURLLUDLUUUDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLRRRDDDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLUURDRRRDLURRLLLRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLUURRDLLRRRRDLLUURDDLLLRRRLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLRURRDLLLURRRDLURRRLLLRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLUURRRDDLLURDLLURRRDLRRLLURRDLLUUUUUDLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLDRRRULULLLDRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRUULLLLDLRDRRRRULLLLLDDRRRUULLLLDRRDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRLLLDRRRULDRRUULLLDRRULLLDLDRRUULDDRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLRRLLDRULLLLDRRRRLLLLDRURRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDDRRURDLUULULLLLLLLLLLURLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULURURDDLRLDUUDRULDDURULLDRRULDURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDRLDRULLDLDRRRULLUUULLDDRRULLDRRULDDRULURDLDUDRULDDRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLLLLUUURDLDRRURLLDRULDDRLLDRRULLDRDRUULRULDDDRUULDDRURRDLLURRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRLRRRLLLLRRRRDRLLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLRRRLDLLULRURRDDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLURLDRURDLLURURRDLLLRRRDLLUDULDRURDLULLURULLULRRRRRUUULDDRULLDRDRULDDRULLDDRDURULLDDRRULLDRRLDRUULUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRRDDLUULLDRDRLURDLULLDRRDLLULDRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLLRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLDDUDRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDLRRULLLDRRULLLDRRDLULLDRRULLDRURLLLLDRRLLLDRLUUDRRRULLLDDRRURULLLLLLLLLLUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLUURDLDRURDLDRUURDDLRULRDLLURRRRDLDLULURUDDDRULLURRRRLLRDLURRDDLRLURRLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRLDLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULLLDDRURDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRUURDRLLRDDLUULLLUURDLDRRLURRLLRRLDLLURRRLLRRRLLLRRDURRDLLLUURRDDDDLUULLLLDDRRRRURRDLLLLLLLRRURRRRRDLLLLUURRRRRRDRLLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLUUUUDURLLLLLLLLLRDRRRUURDRLLDRDUURLDURDLDRURLDLRRULDRULDRLDRULDDRRUDLURDLUULRRRRRRRRRLRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULLLLLLLLLUUURDLDRULDDRULLDDRULDRRUULDLDRRRLDLUURDDDLRLURDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRULLLDRULDRRRULLLLDRRULLLRRLLLLRDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLRRLULLDRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRUDDLUDLURRUUURRULDRDLULDRRRRRULLLDRULLLLRRRRDLULDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDDRURRRDDDLRRLLLLUUURRRULRLRRRRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDDUULLDRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRULLLRRRRRULLDDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRURLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLULLDRRRULLLLRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDLRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRDDDDLLLUUUDDDRUUUURRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLRUUURRURRRRRDDDDLRLLLLLLLUULLLLURRRDLURRDLLURRLUDRRURRLDLLRRRRRRRRLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDDDRRULDLLURRULDLLURURDULDRULDULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULRRRULLRDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRRLLLRRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLLLRRULLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRURRULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRULLDRULLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRDRRURRRULLLLLLDRRRDRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDLRULDRRRULULLDDRRRURDDDRDLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRUDLDLUDDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUDRRRRRRRRDDDDLRLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLUULDRLDRULRDLURULLDDRULRURUULRRRRRUUULLDDRRULDRDLULDDRRLLRULLDRRDLULLDRRDUDLULLDRRULLDDRUULLLDURRRDDULDURDLURULLLDRULLDRRRULLDDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLRRRRRUDUUURLDULLDDLLLDRUULDRRURRRRLLLRUDRRULDLLLLURDLLRRRLLUURDDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDRLLLLURRRRDLLDLLURRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRDRUULLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULULLLDLRDRRRRUULLLLDLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLDDRRRRRULRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRURRRLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDDRRRULLRRDLLLURRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRRULLLLDLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLDDRDLUUULDDDRDULRUUDDLLDRRUULURLDRULDDDDRUUULLDDDRRUULLLDRRRLLLDRRRURLURRRRRRRRRRUUUURDDDLUUURDDDDUUDDLUURDDLURDDLUULLLLLRRUUULDDDDRUULLDRDRUUURDDLURDDDLUURDDLRRLDLUUDDRULURRDLLLULRLLLLLLLDRRLURDLURRDLURRLLRRRDLLURRRLDLULRRRLLURRRDLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRLRRRLURDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDRLLDLLLLUDRRRRULLLLURRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRLLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULLRRRRRRRRLDLLLUURRRRRDDLLLRRRULLLLLDRRRRULDLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURURRRRRDRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLUUUDLRLLLLLLLLLLRLURLDDRLUURDDDUULDDRULRRRLLRDLUUDDUULDDRULLLLLRRRRRRLLRDURRLDLURRDLLLLLRURRRDLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRLLLURRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURURRRDDLLLULUURRRLLUURDDLRULLRRRDLRULDDUULDRURDLDRURRDLLRLDRURDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRDLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRUULLRUULLRRLLRRRLLRURLLDRDLDUULLDRRDLLLRRULLDRRRLDLULLDRULLRRRLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLLDDRRLURLDRULLLLLDLLURDLURRRRRRLDLLLURRRDLLLLURRDLLRRRRRLLLLURRRDLLLURRURRDDLLLUURRRRURUULLDRRLLRRDLLRULDRDLLUULDRRLRDLULDRLLRRDLULDDRULLLLLLLRLLLLLLDRURLRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLURDRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRURLRRDLURRDLLLURRDLURRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLRURLRRDLLUURRDLRRLDLUURRDDLLUUUURRULDRDLULDRULDDUUUDRDLDRULDRLLDRDRUULDDRUURRDDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDULLDRURRLLLLRRRRDLLULURRRDDLLURDLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUURRDRDLLLUULDUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUULUUURDLLDRRURDLDRURDLDRURRDLLDRURRLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRLLLDRURRRDLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLRRULDRDLULLDRRLLRRDLULDRULLDRULLDRULLLRRRLULLLDDRRURLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULULLLDRRRLLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLLRRRULLLLDRDRRULLLLLDRDRRRUULULLLLLLLLDLLLLULRRDLDRURDLURRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLLLURDDDUURDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRLLLLRRDLLDRRRULRDLUURLULLLLLLDRLLLLLLLLLRURRRDDDLLRRRLURDLLURRDLDLUUDDRRUDLLRUUURRRUULLDRRDLULDDURDLURRRRRRRRRRRUUULULDDRRDLLLRRULLLDRRDURRLLLRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULDULLLRRRULLLLDRRRRLLDRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRRUULDDURULLDLDRULLDRRDDRRLLLLLRUUUULLLLLLLDDRLLLLURRDLRRRLLURDLLURRDLUURRDLLRRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLRRRLLURRDLURRDLURRDLUULLRRRRLLURDLLURRRLLLRRDLURRRRRDDDDDLLLLLRUUUUULLLLLRRRLLLLRDRULLDRULLDLLLLLLLURDLURRDLURRRDDLUURDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLULRRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRRLDLLURRDLUULRRRRDDDDDRDLLLUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUDRRRRRRLDDDDUDLLLLLUUUURRRRDDDLRRRDLLLLLLUURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRUULLLLDLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLLLRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRLLDRUDRUULLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDLRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULDRULLLLDRRURLLLLDRRRUDRURLULLDRLDRLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLLDRULLDRRRRULLLDLRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDDRRUULRDDLULRDLURRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDDULUUDDRDLUUUDDRLURDDLURRURLLLRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDUUDLDRUURURUDRRRRRRRRRRRRDLULLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRUULDLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLLDDRRRURULDDLURULLLDRRUULLDLDRRRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLRLLDRULLDRRRULLLRRLDRULULDLDRRULLLDLRRRRLLLULDRRRULLLDRRURULLLDDRRDLLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDULUURRDDLLUURRDDLRURDLLLURULRLRULDRDLULDDRULRRRRRRRRRRRUULLDLDRRULDRRULLDRULLLDRRRRRULLLDLDRURULDRDULDLURULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRURRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRRDLLRDRRUULRRLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRLRRLLLDRUDLURRRULLLDDRUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUULDRDLDUULDRDLULDLRRRULLLLDRRULLDLRRULLDRULLDRRRRRLDRRULLLLDRRRDLLLURRDLLLURRDLLLULRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRRLULLLLDLURRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRULLLDRRRLLUDLULLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLRRLLDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULULLLLLDDLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRRDRRRRRUULLDDRLULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLRUDRULLLDRRRULULLDDRDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUDDURDLUUURDDDLUUURRDDDLLUURRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRDDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRRRRRRRRRRULLLLDLDDLLURDLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLULRRRRUUULLDRRDLULLDRRDLULLDRRULLLDDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLURRRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLRRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLDLUURRDRDLLURDLURRDLLRRLDRUULULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDRRULLURDRRULLURDRRLLUDRRULLDLRRRULLRDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDDRRUULDRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRUUDLURRDLLLURRRRRDLDUUDRLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLRLURDLLLDRRRRURLLRDLURRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLUURRRRDLLLLUDDLLURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDULDLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLDDRRRRRRUULLLLDRRRRULLDDRRUULDDDDURUUULLDLDDRRUUDDRUULLLDLDRRRRRUDLULLUULDRURRDLLDRURDLURRDLLRRLLLLLDRRRRRUUDUUUUUDUDLLLLDDDULLLRRLULLRDRDULDRULDDDRUUUDLDDRULLLLRDLURRDURULLDRDULDURDLUUDRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUDDURLDRULURRLLLRRURDDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLUURDDURRDLLLURRRRLLLURRRDRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLUURRRDDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLDRURRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLUURRRDLLLURRDDLLURRRRDLLULURRRDRLLRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLDRRRULLUDULLLLLLLLULRRRDLLURDLRRLLLULDRRRRLLLRRDLUULLDDRRURULLLRRRRRRRLLLDDDDULLLULLLLLLULLLLLULDLUUURDLDRULRRDLDDRUURDLDRURLDRRLLLURRDLLRLURRLLRRDLDLUURRDLLDURDLURRDLURRDLLRRRLLURRRDLLLRRRLURRRDLDLLULUDRDRRULLLURRDLURRRLLRRDLLURRRLLRRRLLLURRDDLURRRLDLLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLUUULDDDRUULDDRURRRRRRRUULLDRRDLULLRRLLLDRRUULLDLRRRUDLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRUULLLDLDRRUULLDDRRRULLLDRRUULLLDLRDRRRRRDLLLLUULLRRRRRRDRRRLLRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRULLDULURRRRRRDDDLLLLUULLLLLRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRLULLLDRRRULLLLRRLDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRDLLRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRRLDRLLLLLLURRLLURDLLRRULDRRRRRRDLLLLLLURDLUUUULLLDDDDRRLLLLLLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRDRRLLURDLULLRRLLLURRDDLUURRDLLURDDLUUURDDDLUURDDLURDLUDRURDLLUUDULRRRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUULDRRULLLLLRDRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURDDLLLURRDDLLUUULDDDRRULLRRDLLUDRULLDRRULLLLLRDRRRRRRULLDULLDRRLLURDRULLLLLDRRRRURLULLLLLDDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRRUUDDLLLLLURRRRRLULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLDDRRRLLLRURRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDDLRRRRURRLLRRDLLURRDLLLDRRRUULLLDRRRULLDURRLLRRDLULLLDRRUULLLDRRRRRLLDRUULLLDDRRRUULLLLDDRRRULRRLLLLDDUULDRRLLRRLLDRURDLURRDLLLURRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDLURDDLUURRLLDDRULURRDLURRRLLLRRRLLURRDRLDLUUDDLURRRDLLURRDDLULURDDRULURRDLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUDUURDLDRRLLRRURLLDRRULLLRRRRLDRULLDRRULLDRDRUURDDDLUUUDRDDLUUURDDDLUULDDRURRDLLLLLURRRRDULDLURRRRRDLLLLLURDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRDLDLURLDRULLLLLLUULLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDUUULDRRLLLLRRURDULDRULLDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLDRRRRRRUULRDDLLULRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRLULLLDDRRRULLLDRRRUDRRULLLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRDRRRRULLDLURRRDDLLLLUURDLLUURDLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRUULLLLLLDLDRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLLLRRDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRDRLLLLUDRULDRLDRURDLLLDRRRUULDUULLDRRDLULDDRURLUULDRLLRRULLLDRRULLDRUDRUULLDLDDRURRDLDLUURDDLUULDDRURULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUDDDUUULDDRULLDDRUDRULDRLDRURRRRRRRDRRLULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULDLLRUDUDUDLURDRRULLLLLLRDRRURLLLLDRRRRULLLLRRDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDDRRRRRRURLULLLLLLDDRRRUULLLDDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLDRRRLLLURRDLURRDLLRUDLURDRULLLLDRRLLLRURDRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRURULLLLLLDDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRUDLLURRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLULDRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLDDURRRRRRRLULLLLLDDRRRRURULLLLLDRRRULULLDDDRLRRRULDURDLUULLDRUULLDDDRURRRRRRLUUULDDDRUURDLURDLUDRULDRDLUURDDLULLDRLULDRURRLLRDLULRLLURRRLLLRURDRDLLLURRRDLDULDRRULRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLRURRLLLLLLRURRRRDDRLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLURRRRUULDDUURDLULDDURDLULDRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRLDRLRRRDDLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRULLDDRULRDLURRULLDLDRRURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRRDRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLULLRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRURRDLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDDRULRDLURLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRUULLLLLDDDRRRLRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRULLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLUURLDDRUUDLDRULDRLUURDLDDRUULDDDRUUURDDLURRDRDLLURRDLLLURRLLRRDLRULLDURRDLRULDLURRRLLLRURRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLULURRRRDDLLUURRRDDLLLURRRRRLDLLURRRRLLLRRRRLLLLLRURRDDLLURRRRRLDLLURRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLURDRRRRLLLRULDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURURRRDLDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDULDLURRRDLLURDLLRRUURRULDRDLURRDLDUDLURRRRRRRRRRRRUULDLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRLLUDURDLDRURDLUURRRDLLURRDLDLURRDLLURRRDLLURURDDLURRRDLLULRDLURDLUURRDRLLLRRRDLULRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRUURDDLULDDRURDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLDRRUULLLDDRRUUDUDLLRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRDDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURURDLLRRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLRDLLLLLURRRRRRRRDULDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRURDLDLLLLLURRRRRUULLLDLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDDRUDULURRRRRRRRRRLLDLLLRRRULLLDLRRRULLLDRRULLDDRRULLLRRRRDLLRRULDLLURRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRLLLLLLLLRRUURDDUDRRRRURRDLDLUDRULLLUULDLLDRURLLLLRRRDLLULLLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRLURDDURURLLLDRUDRULLRRDLULDRRRULLURRDRLLLLLRRRRRLURRDLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLDDLLRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDURUDLRDDLRLRRRRRRUULLLLLLRRULLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRULDLRRLDRULLDRRRULLLLRRULLLDDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRRURULLLLDDRRULLLDRRULLLLLLLLRDDDRRRUUUDRRRLULLLLDRRRRURLLDRRULLDRULLDRUURLLLLLLLLLLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURDLDRRRULLLDDRRUURLDRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRLLDRRULLDRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRRLLLRDRULLDRRULDDRRURULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLDRLLLLDDRLRRRRRRUUULLLLLDDDRRRRRUUULLLLLLDDDRRRRRRUULLLLLLLDDDURRRRRRRULUDRLURRRRDULDULRULDRDLLRULLDRRULLDLRRRLLLRRULLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRULLLDRRRLLLLDRRRUDLLLLURRRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLDRURLLLLDRRUDDUDLLRDRUULDRDLUDRULURDDLUURDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDUDRUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRULLRRRLLDRRULLLRRLDLLURRLDRRULLLLDRRULLLLRRRRRRLLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRUULLLLDDRRRURLLLLLLRRRRLLDRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDDRULDDRURULLDRURRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRRRRRLDRULDRRULLDRULLLDRURLLDRRULLLDRUDUULDDULDRRULDLRRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRULLLRRRDRULLLLRRRULDLDRULLLLDRRRRRULLDRULLLLDRRRUULLLDDRRRRULLDRULLLLDDRRLLUUDRRULLLLDRRUULLLDRDRRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLULLLDDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRDLURDLLURDLUURRLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLDRLRRDLUULDDRURDLLURRDLLURRLDRURRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLURDULDLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLDLLULRRRLLDLURRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLUURLRRRRRLLLRRRRRRULLDRLULLDRDRRUDLURLLDRLURDLLURRRRULLLLLDRRRRURULRRDLULLDRRULLDLRRLLRRRULLLDRRDLLULLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDDRRRURRRULLLLLLDDRDRRUURULLLLDDRRDRULLDURRDLULLDRRRUULLLDDRRRRLURURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLRULLLDDLURRDLUULLDRRRDLLLLURRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRLULLLLLDRRRRRRULLDRULLLLLDRRRRRULULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRRRUULLDDUURRRDLLRRULDDLLULRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRUULLLDDRRRRUULLDLRRLDRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLDRRRURLDLLURRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRURDULDRULULLLLDLDRRRRRRDLLLRULLLLDDRRRRUULLLLLLDDRRRRRRUULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRULLRDURUUDRUULDRDLULDRDLULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRULLDRLULDLDRRLURRULLLDRDRUULLDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLURRRRDRURLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLUULDDRULDRRLLDRURDRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRLRRRULLLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLDLDRRRURLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLDDRLULLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRULLDULDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLRRRDURDLLULLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLRDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDLDRRLUULDDRRUDRUUULLLDDRRULLDRDUULDRDLUURDDLUURDDLURURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLRRRRRRRRRRRLRLRRRRRRRRRRLRRDLLURDLURDLURRRDLLLURRDLLRRRLDLUURDULDRLDRULLURRDLLRURRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLURRLLURDRDLLULLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLRLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRDRRRRRRRUURDLURDDUULDDRURDLURRLLRRRLDLURRDLURRDLLURRRLDLURRRRLLLLDRURDLURRRLDLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRLLRRRLDLLURRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRLLLULLLRRDDRULRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLULLLLRDDLURRRLLRRDLURDLLURRDLURRDLULRRRRDLLURRLDURRLLRRDLLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLURDLLURRRRLLRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLLDRRURDLLLRURRDRLLLURRRRRLLLLDRURRDLLLURRRDLLURULLDRRLDRURRDLLLULRRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUURRRRDDLLLURRRRLLLLRLLLLLLLURDLDRRLLURRDLLUDURDURRDLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRDLULDRURDLURRDLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLUDUURRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRULLRRDLLULDRRULDRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLDDRRURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDULLLLLLRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLUDLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRLDURDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLRDLLLLLRRRRRURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRLRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLRULLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRRRRRLLLURLDRULDRULLDRRLLLRRLULLDRRURLLRDRRULLLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLRRRULLLDLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRURLRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRURDDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRLLLRLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULLLDRRULLLRRLRRULLDRRLDULDRURDLULLLLLLDDRRRRRRUULLLDRRLLLRRULDRRULLLDURRDLLLDRRURLDRUULLDRLURRLLDRUULDDRULDRRRULLLDRULLLDRRLLRRULLDDRULLLLUDULRDLURDLDRURDLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLULLLLLLLLLLLRDLLURRRRLDLLURRLRRRRRURRRRRRRRRRRDLULRLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLRRRLLLLDRRURLLLLLLDLDLLLLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRLDLULRRRDLULRRRDLURRDLURRRULLLRLDRULLDDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLURUDRRLDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRLURRDLLRDLLURRRRLLRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLURDLLLURRDLLLRRRRRRRLULDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRRDURDDLLLLLLURRDUDUULRRRRRDURRRRRRULDLRRDLURRRRDRULLDRULLDRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLULLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLLRRRRLLLLLDRDRRRUURRRRDRRRRRRRRRUULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRLLLLDRRRRRLLLLRRRLLLRRULDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRUULLDRRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLRLDRLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULURRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRDLULDRULLDRULDRRULLLLDRRRULDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRURLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRRULLDRRRULLDLLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULDLLULDRRULDRRULLLLLLDDRRRRURULLLDRRULLLLLDDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLRDLLLULRRDRLUDRULLURRRRDLLURRRRLLRRDLDLUURLDDRULLLURRRRDLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLDULLRRURRRLLLRRRRLDULLLLDDRRRULLURRRRDLLURRDLLLLLLDRRRRRURLDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRULURRRRLLLRRLLRRRDLLURRLLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLRURRRDLLLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRLLLRRRLLLRRDLLULRRRRDLDLUUDDRULLRRRRLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLULRRRRLDLLURRRLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLLURRRDLLURDLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRUURRRRRRRLRRRLLLLLDLURRLRRRRRDLURDRULLLDRRRULRRLDURRRDRRRRRRRRULLLDRRLLLLDRUDLURRRULLLLDRRURLLLDRRRULLDRULLDLRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRURRLDRRULDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRRUULLLLLLLLDDUDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDULDRRLLRULDRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRDULLLLLDDRRRURRLLLLLULLDRRRRRRRULLDRLURDRRLULDRRULLDRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLDLDRRRRRRULULLLLDDRRRRRRULLDRULLLLULLLDDRRULDDRULURDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLDRRRRURRRRRLDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRULRRLDRLLRRLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLLLDRRURLRRDLLURRDLURULDLDRUULDDRRULLLLLRRRRRRDLLRRULDLLULRDULRRLDRULLLLLRRRLURDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLLURRRDLLLRDRURLDRURRRRULLLDRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLDDRRURRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDLRDRRRRRRUDLUULLLDDRRUULLRDDURDLLURULLDRRLLRRRULLLLDDRRRUULLDRULLDDRURRRRRRRRRRRRULURDLDRULLDRRULLLRRRRLDLLLRRRRULLLDRRULLLLLRRRRRULLDLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRDRRULLLDRRRRULDULDRULLLLDRRRURLULLLDLRRRRRULLLLDLRRRLLLDRRRRULLLLUDDLRRRRULLLRRDULLLLDLDRRRRUULLLDDRRULRDLLURRULLLDRRULLDDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURDLULLLLLLLLRLLLLLLRRRRDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLRRRRLLURDLLURRDLURRDLURRRLLURRRDLLLRDLURRRLLRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRDLULLURRRRDDLLURDLLLULLLLLLLLDULLLLLDRUDRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLRDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRLLLURRLDRULDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRLULRDLLUURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRDLURRRLLLLLDLRRRRLLDRRURRLDLLLURRRRRLLRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRURRRRRRLDLLDLLLUDRRRULLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLUURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLUURDDLRULDRURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRULLDRRULLLRRULDDRLUURDLDLRRULLLDRRULLLDRULDRRRLULLDRLRLDRULLLLLLLLLLRRRRRLRULDRLDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUDLLLLLLLLDRRULDRUURDDURDLLURRDLLURRRDRLLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLUULDDRURRRRRLLLLRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDRLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRURRRRRDRDLLLRRUDRULURDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRURRRRRDRRDLLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRRRLLRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLULLLLLLLLDLURRDRLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLUULDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRULDDRULLLLLLLLLLLURDLDRRLURRLLLRRDRLLLURLRDLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLULRRRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLLURRRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLUURRRDDLLLURRRRRDLLLULURRRRDDURRDLLLLRRRRLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLULRRRRRRDLLLURRRRDRLLLLLLLRRRLULRRDLLURRDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLUULDRLDRURRRRDLLLLLLLLLLULLRLDRURLLLLLLRRRRRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRDDLUUDDRULURLDRURRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURDRURDLLURRRRRRRRRRRRULDRRLULLDRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRUULDLDURURDLLLRRLLDRRULLLDRDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDRULLDDUULDRLURDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRRRULDRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRRRLULLDRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDDRURLDRULLLLLLLRRRRRLLLURDRLURDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRLDRLDRULLLLLLDRULLLLLURRRLLLRRLLLLLLLDRRULRDULDRRLLRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULRLLDRRULDLURRRDLLULRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDRLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRDLLLRRRURRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRULLLLLDDLRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDDRRRRULRRRRRRULLLDLRRULDULLDRRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDDURULLDDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDLURDRLRULLDULDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRRRURLDLLLURRRRULDRULLLLLDRRRULLLRRRRRDLULDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULRDRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRRDRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDDRLRRRRRRUURLLLRRLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDDRRRRUULLLLDRRRLLLRDRUDRULLLDRURRULLLDDRRUULLLDDRRULRRRRRRULLDRLLRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLLLDRRULLDRULURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLRRRLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLLLDRRRRRURDLRLRULDRULRRRRRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLULDRRULLLRLLDRULLDRRULDLRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRURDRRLLURDRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLLDRRRRRULLLRLDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRUDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLLDLDRRRRRRUULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDDRRRLLURRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDDRRUULLDRULLDRDLURRLULDRRLLRRULLDRDLURRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRULDRRULDRULLDRRLURDRULLLLLLLLLRDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRRLLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULRLLRDRRULDRULLDRRULDRRRLLLRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDRRULLDRRULRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRULDRULDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRLLLRRRLULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRLLUDLURDRULDRRRULLRRRLLLDRRULDRRRLULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLRRRLLDRRLLRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDURDRRULLLDRRRULLRRRLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLRRDRRULLDRRRLLLRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDLRULDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDLDRRRRLLLLURRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRURDULDRULLDRUDULDLURRDLULDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRURLLLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRRLLDRULLRRRLLLDRRRULLDLRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRULLDRRRURLLLDRRULLDRRRLLURDRULLDRRRULLRDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLRRRRLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLRDRRULDRRULLLLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLLRLRLLLLLLURDRULDRRULDRRLLRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRLULDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRULDDRUUDDLURRRLLLRRRLULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLRDRRURLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDRRURLLDRRURDLRULDRULLDRRRLULDRRULLLDRRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDLURDRRULLDRRRRULLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRLULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRUDLLULDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRLULLDRRRURLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLRRRLLLDRRULLRRDRULLDRRRLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRULLDLRRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLRRDLULDRRRULLLDRRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLRRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDURRRRRLDLLLLURRRLRRLLDRRULLDRULDRRRLLRRULRLLLLLDRRRULLDLUDURLLDLRRLLLLLLLLLLLRRLRURDRULDRRLRULDRRRLULDRRULLDRRRLLRRULRRLLDRRRLLLRRULLDRRRRRLULLLDRRRRRULLLLRRRRDLULLLDRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRURDRULLRRRLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRUDLLURDRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDLLLLLLLRLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRULRDRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRLUDRLLRULDRRLRULLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLRDLURDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLRRRRRRRRRRRLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRLLURRDLURRDLLURRDLURLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRLLLRRRRULLDRRRLULLLLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULRDRULLDRRRRULRDLULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRLLLLLLURDRRULLDRRULDRRRLLRULDRRRULLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDLRRRRRULLLDRRRULLDLRRRRRLULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLULDRUDLURDURLDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLRRDRRULDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULRRLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRUDRULLDRRULDRRURLLLRRRLLDRRULDRRRULLDRULDRRLLURDRULLRRRLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRLLRRRULLDRRRURLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLRDURDLULLLDLLLLLLUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULRRRLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLRRRRLLDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRULDRRRULLRRDRRULDRRRLLRRULLDRRULRRRLLLDRRULRRRLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLDURRDLULDRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLUDRRRLLLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRRLLLRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRLLLRRULDRRURDLRULLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLRDLLURRLDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDLULLLLDRULDRRULDLRDRRUDLLURRULDRRULDRRRRRRURRLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRDURRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRLDLLLLLRLLRRRRRRRULDRRULLRRRLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRLRRLLLRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLRDRRULLDRLRLLLLLLLLLLLLULDRRRULLDRRRLLRRULLRRRLLLDRRRLLRRULLDRRURLLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULDRRLULLDRRULDRLULLDRULDRRRRLRRRLULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLRLDRLURRRRRDLLLLRRRUDRULLDRULDRUDRULLRDLLDLLULRDRRRULLRRDLULLLURRURRLLLDURDRDLURDRULLRRDRULLDRRULLDLURLDRRULLDRULDRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRUDLRULDRRULDRRULDRRURLDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRRLLDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRLLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRURLLLDRRRULRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDRULRRLLRDRRULLDRULLDRRULDRRULLRRRLLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRURLLLDRRULDRRRLLLURDRRULLRRLLLRRRLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRULDRRRLULLRLRDLURDRULRLLRRLDRRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRLLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLDLLLLLLLLLURDRULDRRURLLLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULDRRLLURDRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRRLLLRULDRRRULLLDRULDRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLRLLLLDRRULDRRRLRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRLULLLLDRRRLLLURRRRDRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLRLLLLLLLLLLRDRRLLRRULLDRRULLRRRRLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRUDLRRULLLDRRRRURLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLLRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULRRRLLDRULDRLULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRLRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLDLLLLLLULDRRRULLDRRLDUUDRULDRRULDRRLRULDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRURLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDLRRRLLULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDLULLLLLDURDLURRDLURRDLURRRLLRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLDRURRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLDLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRLLLRRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRRLDLURRDLURRDLLRURRDLURRRDLLURRLLRRDLLLLLLLRULLLRLRLLLLDRRLLRRRULLDRRULLDRULDRRLLULDRRRRLULDRUDLURDRULLLDRRRRLRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRUDLRRLLRRULLLLLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLRRRDLULLDRRLLLLRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRLLLLRRRLLLRLLLLLLLLLLRULLDRRUDULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRULDRRLLURLDRRULDLURDRULLDRRURLLRDRRULLDRRULLRRRLLDRRRULLLDUDLRLRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLUDDLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDURRRRRRDLULLLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULDRRLULRDRULLLRLLLLLLLLDRRRULDRRLLRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULRRDLULDRRRULLDLLLLLLLURDRLURDRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLRLLLLLLDRLLLURDRULLDUDRLRULDRRRLLLDRRRUDLLLURRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRUDRULLLLDRUDULDRRRRURLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULUDLLRRLLLLRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDULRDLLLRRRLLURRRLLRDLLLULDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLRDLULLLDRRUDRULLDRRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLLDLURRRDLLURRDLLULDRRULLDURDLURULDDRULURDDLURULDRULRRULLDRDLURRRRRRRRRRRUUURLLDDUULDDRULDDRULLLRLURRDLDURDLULDLLUUDDUURDDLDUURDLLLURDLURRDLLLLUULURDLDDRUUUDRDLDURRLDLURRDLLURRRLDLLURRRLLDRURDLUUDDLUUDRRUUULDDDRUUURUUULDLDRRDLULLRRLURLLRRDLLRRLLURRDULRDLURURRULLDRUDRULLDDURRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDRLLLLLLURDRURLDLURDUUDRULLDRRUULDLDRURDRULLLLDRRRRULLLRDLLURDRUUULDDDRUUULUDDLDURLLDDLDLUUUURDDLUURRRURDDLLLUUUURRRDULDRULDURDDDDDULLUUUURUURDLURDDDDDLLUUUUUURRDDDDDDLLLRRRDLUUUUUUUUUUUURDDLDURLRDLUUURDDLUURUDDDLUUURUUULLDDRDRUURULDRULDLDRDUUDURDLRULLDRRULLUULURRRRRDLULDRRLLLRRUULLDRUDDULLDRRDDDDURUUDRUULDLDRUULUULDDDDDURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRUDDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDRDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRDDRLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDUUURRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDUDRRDLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRLULLDRRRLUDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUURRLDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUURDUDDRRULLDRRLDRRUULLLDDRRUUULULDDDDRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUURRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLRRURRRRRRRRRRRRURDDLURRDLURRDLURRRRLLDLLRURRLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUDDDDDDLRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDUUUUUUUUUDLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDDDDLDLRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRURDRRDLURRRDLLLLLURRRRRDRLLLLURURDRRDLLLUUUURDUULDRLDRUUULDDLUDLRUUURRLLRDDDLLUUUDUUDRDUULLURRRDLURDDDDDLUUUUUULLLRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDRRRDLUURRDDLLLLLLLRDUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLRUUUDRRRRDLLLURRRDDLLLULRDULRDLUURRRRDRDURDLLURRDLLLLLLUURRRRRRDRDLLLLLLLUURRRRDRRRRRDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDRLLLLDLRDDRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLUUUUUUUURLLLLLDRDDDDDRRDLRRUUULUURUDLDDRUUULLDDDDDDRRUUUUULULLUDDDDDDDRDRURUUUDDDUUUULLLLDLDDRDRRRRUUULLLLDDDDRRRUDLLLUUULDLDRRRRRRULURLDRLUDRULRRDDLULLLRRRDULLLLRUULLDDRURULDLRRLDRULLLLDRURDDLULRRDLLURLDRUUUULURLRUULDULDRULDRRRLUULRDLULRRUURDLURDRULLDRUULDRUDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLRRRLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRULLRDLURDRRULLRLDRUULLDDRRLRDDDUUUUUUUUDRLLLDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRDLDRLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDRRULLDRRURULUUULDRULDDRUULDDDUDRULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDDDURUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLDRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDLRDDRURULLDRUUURRLLRRUUULDLDDDRUURLLDRLRDURUDLDLURRULLLLDRRRUUDDRULLLDRRUUUDLDDUULDDRURUUULRRLRRRULLRRLLRRLLLLRRRLDDLRRRLLURRDLURDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRLURDRURULURRDLULDLRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRUULRRRDRLRUURDDLRULDRUULDDRUULDDRLULLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDLRRRLLULDRRRUULLDDRLULLDRRRLLLURDRRULLLDURRULDDRURULULLDLURRDLULURRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDDRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUDRLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRLDDULDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULDDDRRRRLLDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUDDDDDDDRUDLRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRUDLDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDLUDDDDDDDDDDDDUUULLRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRUUUUUUUUUURUDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDRRLULDDRUUUDDDRUUUULLDDDDRRUUDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUDDLLRUDLURDLUURRDDLLULULULLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRLRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRUDLLURDRRULLDRRUDURDLULDRULLLDDRRURLDLUDLURRULUULDDDRUUURRRLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULRDLUULDDRRULLLDRRRULULDLDRLURULDDRRUDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUULLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDUURLULLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRUDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUUUUULLLLUDDDDDDRRRRRLUUUUURRRRRRRRDRUUULUUUUUURUULRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURLLLLLRRLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRUUDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDUUDRURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDRDDDULLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUULRRRRRRRRRRRUDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLDDDDDDDDUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLUUUUURRRRRLLLRRRRRDDDDRUUDRULLDRRLDRUULLUUUURRDRRULLDRRULDULDRRULULDDRUUDDRRUULLDRDRULLDRUUULLDDRRLLDRUUUURRLLLDLLUURURDLURDLUURDRUULDDURUULDRUULDLUUURDDDLLUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRDLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRDDURDLLLLLLLLLLDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDLLLLLLLLLLLLRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDLLDDDDDDDDDULRRLRLRULULLURRURRRDDRUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDLLDRRLLUURRLDRDLLUUURRULRDLUULUURURDDDLLRUUUUDRDDDDDDDDLDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULULLDLRDRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDLURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLURDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRDDDDDDDDRRRRDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRLLLDRRULULDDRDRURLDRUULLDRRURRDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDRRRDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRRRRRUDDDDDDDDDLDDRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUDULLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUULLLLLLLLRRRRLDLDDDDDDRRULLDLURDLLRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUULDDDRULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLUDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLUDLDDDRURLLRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDUUUUURDLURULUULDDDDDDDRULDDRUUULLDDDRRUUUUUUUUULLLLDDUUDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUULLLUDRRRULLLLDDDDDDDDRDRRRUUUUUUUUULLUURRDRURDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDRUDLURDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDRRUULLLDDRRRULLLDRRUUULLDDDRUURULURLLRRDLLULDRRULDRUULURRRULLLDRRDLDLUURDLUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUURUUUUURLRLLURRUDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUULDRRRRRLLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDRLLRUDULDRDUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDDDDDDDUULRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRULLLLLLLLLDLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDDDURRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLRRDRUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUULRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULUURDLRULDDRULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDLRLLDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDUULURRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDLDDDDDRDLDDRDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLDRLURDDLLRLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLUDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUDRRRRULLLDRRRULDRULLLDDRRRULULLLDURDRRULDRURLLDRUDRULLDRULLDRLULDRRULLDRRUDDDDDDRDRURRRRRRRRRLDLLLRRRLLDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRULRRLLLDRDRLUUDRDLLURRLLDRRLLURRDLLUUUULLURRLLRDLURLDRURDLLURRDLDULDDDDDDURRUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDURUUUUUUUUUDLDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDLRRUUUUUULLDDDDDDDULRRRUUUURRULDRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULRDUUUUUURULRDLUURRUUUDDDDDDDDUUURUURLDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUDLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRUUUUUUDDDDDDLURUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLDLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDRLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUDUULLLRRLLDRURLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRDRUDRULUUULUUUUURDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLRRLLRRLDDRULLRRULDDRULDDRUULLLRRRDLLLRURRDLLLDDRDRUDURUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUULDDDRDUUUDDLDRDUUUULDDDRUDLDRUUUUDRDRULULDLRDRUUDDDDRLDLUUUUULLDDRDDDDDRUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRRLUUUUUUUUDLDDDDDDDDRUUUUUURDRRRRRULULDLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULRDLRULDRULLLLLDRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRULLLLDRRRRUUULLLLDDDRRUUULLDDDRRURULUUUURLLLLLDDDDDDLLURRRDLLURRDLUUUUUUUDDLRRRDDDDDLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRUDLULDRRULDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDDRURRULLLLDRRRDLLURRDLDLUURDDLLUDRRDLUUURDRDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRULLDRRRRULLDRULLDRRULULLLLDRRRRRRDRULLDRRRULLLLLRDRRRUULLLLLLDLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRDRRRRRURLDDLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLUURRRRRRDDRRURUUULLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRLLRLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULUDDUUDRURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDRLUUUUUUUUUUUUULUUDDDDDDDDDDLRDDDLLLLRRULLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRLRRRRUDRRDLUDULDULDRRULLDRRRULLLLLRRRLLDRUULDDRRLUDLLURDLURDRRULLLDRLURDRULLLLLLDRRRRRULULLLDDRRRULLLLRRRRRDLLLLULLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRRURURDLLLRRDLLLLLLURDRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUDRRRRRRRRRRRUDDURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRUDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUURRDURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRURUURLLLLLLLULDRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUURRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULDULDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLRRRRRRULLLUUUUUUURDRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLDLDDDDURRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULUUUUUDRUDLDDDDRUUUUUULLLLLLLLLRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDDRRRRRRRRRLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDUDDLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUURRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLULRRULLDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDDDDDDDDUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRDDDDLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURDDLURUURRRRDUDLULDDURDLULDRULLDRRULLDRUDLULLRRLLDRRUURRRRRRRRRLRRULLDRULLLDRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRUULLLLDRRRRRRRLLLDRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRDRRRRRUULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRDLURULLLLLDRRRURULLLLLLLDRRDRRRRURLLDRRULLDRULULLLLDLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRDULDRLLLLLURRRDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLRDRRLLDDDDDDDDDDUUDURULDRLDDDDRULRDLURRRLUUUDUULLLDDDDRRRRULUDUDDURDLUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLRLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRDDLLRURURLLDDRRULLRRLLLLLRURRRRRRDLDLLLLDRRRULRRULLLLLURRRRRDLLLUURRRDDLULUURRDDDLUUUUUDLUULDULLLLLLLUURRDLDRLLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLDLULURRRDURRDLDLUURRDLLLURRDDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLULDDDDDDDDDLUDDLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLLLRUDDRDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDRLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDRDDDDDRRDLDLUURDLULDDDUUDDRUUULDDDRULDDDRUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRURRRDLULDRUULLLLDLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRDRULLDLDRURULLLDDRRUULDDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRLULLLLDRRRRRULLDRULLLDRRURLULLDLDRRULULDDRULDRDLULDDRUUUUDDDUULDDRUULDDDDRDUUUULDDDRULDDDUURLURDLDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUULDDRUUDDLDRUULDDDRULDDUUUUDDRULUDDDDRURUUUURLDDDDLUUUUURURDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRLLLRRDLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDUDRLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDULLLLLLLRUUUUUDRRRRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULDRULLDRRULLDRULRDLDUULDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRDRUULLRLDRUDDURDLULDRURRRULLLLDRRULLURDDLUUUULRLDLDDDLLLLLLURRDLLRRURDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLUURRRDLLLRRRLDLUURRDLLRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLULRRRDLUUURRDDDDLURLDULRDRULUUUURRRRRRRUDDRRRRRRRRRRRDLDDDLLLDDDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUURRRRRRRRRUDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUUUURRRRRRRRRDULRRRRRRRRRRRDDLRRRRRRLLLLDRRRLLDRUULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRDLLUUUUUULLLULLDDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUUULLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLUUDLRRRDLULLLURDLDRULDURRDLLURRDLUDURLDRURDLLULLLRUULDDRULDDRURLDURRDLLULRRDDUURDLURRDLLUUDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUUULLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLLDRDDDDDLLRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUULLLLRRRRDLLLLLLLLDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDULRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUULLLLLLLLLLLDDRDDUDRRRRRRRRRRRLULUUDDRUULLLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLDLLLLRRRRRRRRLDRRRRRRDRULLLDRRLLLRURLLLRRRLDRUDRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRUUUUUUULDRDUUDRLLLDRRULDRDLUUUUURDDLUUULDDDDDRUUDDULRDLURUULDDDDDRUUUULLLUURRDDLLURRRDLLURUUULRRRDLULLDDRDRUUULDDDRUUUDRURUULLDDRUDLURDDDDDDDDDDDDULUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUURLRRDDDLDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLUDDDDDDDDDDDDDUURRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLURUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUDURUULDDRULDDRUULLDDRRULLDDDRULLRRULLDDRDRUULLDRRULDDRDUUULDRULDDULDRDRUULDDRULDDUUDDRULLLLLRDLLUUUUDDLLRRRRLLLLURRUUUUUUULDRULDDRUULDLDDRRUULDDDRULLDRDRUULDDLDRDRUULDDRUULDLRRLLDRDRURRRDDDLLLUURRRDDLLLLUDRULRRRRRRRRRRRRLLULRRRRRRRRRRRRDDRRLRRRRLUUULLLLDDDDURRRRUULLLLDLDRRRRRRULRDLUUULLLLUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLUURDDULUUURDDDDDLUUDLDDURUUUURDRLDUUDRULLDRDDDDLUURUULULRRLDRDDLUUULLDDDDRRUDLDDRDUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUULURLLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLRRDLULDDDRUUDDLURUUUURUULLRDUDRULLDDRUUURRULDRLULDRDLULLURRRDLLLURRDLUULLDRULDURRDLLLLURRDLLURRDRLLLRRRLLURRDLLURLLLDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRLLRRDLLLURRRLLRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLDRUDLUDRLDUURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRLLLDRRUULLDRRULDRRLLURDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDLRRRRULLDRRRRLLLLRDRRULRRRULLLDRRRULLDRULDRRULLDRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLLLLLLLRURDLRDULDRRULLRRRRLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLDLRRRRLLUDRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDDRRRULLDRRRURULLLLDDRRRUULLDDRRURLLLLRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULRRRRLLDRULLDRRULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRURDLLRRRRRRRDLLLLRRRRULDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDURLLRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUDLLLLLLDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDLDRRRRUUUUUUUULLDDDDDRDDDDDDLURULLDRRLDLUURDDLUULLDRRULLLDDDDDRRRRDDDRRUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDLLRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUULLLRDDDDDDDDDLRDRRUUUUUUUUULLRURLLRDRULLLRDDDDDDDDDDDRLDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLRRDDDDDDDDDDDLDDDDDDDDDDRLDLRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDRDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRULRRRLLLDRRRUUULLLDDDUULDDDRRURULDRLUDDRULURRDDLLLLURRRUUUULLLLDRUDDDDRRUUUDLUUDRRULLLDRRRULLDRUUULLDDDRDRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUULLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRLLURRRDLLLLLRLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRULLLRRLLRRLDRULLLDRRRRURDLULDRRULLLDRULLDRUDRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDRDLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRDRRDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLDLDRDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDLRDRRRRRLLLLLRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDUDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDDDDDLDDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDRRRRRRRRLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRLULLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDLDDLLLLDRRUDDDDDDRLDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUURUUULDLLLLLLLLLULULLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUURDLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLUUDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUULRRRRDDDRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURUURRRRULLRRDRURDLULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRRRRRULULLLLLDRRRRRRULLDRRULLLLLLDDURRRRDLLLURDDUURDDLLURUDDULURDDLUUDDRLLRDURDLUUULDLDRRUDLDDRUUUUUDDDDDDUUUUUDDDDDDUUUUULDDLDRDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRURULLDDRDLUUULDDDDDURUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDLLRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRURDDDDDDDUURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDRUDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUULULLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLDUURRRRDURUUURRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRDLULLDRRLLRDUDRULLDDRURULLLLDDRRRULLLDDRRURULLLLRDDRUUDDRULLDDRURUULDLDDRULLDRRDLLURLRRLRDDLLUUULDDRLDULLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLRRRDLUULLLDRDRRRULLLLLDRDRRRUULLLRRRDDLULRRULDDLURLRULLDRRUULLLDRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLUURDDRUURULLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLRRLLLLRRRRRRULLLLDDRRUULULLDDRRLDRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLRRDDLLUURDDDLUUULLDRRLDLDDRRUUUURRDDRRULLDDRURULLLDRRDLRUULDLRRLLDRRULLDRUULLDDRDLDUUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUUUUUURURRURURDLRUDDDRRLRRRRUDRRLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRULDDRLULLDRRRRLDDLLLLUURRRDLDLLUUURRRRDRUDLUULLLDLLDRRRRRURLRLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLDLDRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLLLDDDRULLRRDLLURRRRRRUDDLLLLLLRURRRDDLLLUUURRLLDRRRDDDDULLDLUUUURRDDDDDULLUUUUULLDRRRUUURRURDULDRURDRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRUDDDLLLUURRRDLLLRDRRRLLLLUURRDDDDDLUULLRUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRLLRRUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDLRRRRRRRRRUULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLURRDDDUDLLLLURRUURRULLLLLLDDDRRRRRUUDDLUURULLDRRULLLLLDDDUUUDDDRRRRRLUUULLLLLDDDUDRRRRRRLDUULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRULLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRLRDDDDDDDDDLDLRDLDDRDUUULRDDLUURDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRDDULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLURRDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRULRDLRULDRUULURDLDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURULDUUUUULUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDLDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUDURLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLRLDRRULLLDRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDDDRRRUDLDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRDDLLLLLLDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRLDRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRURULLLDLDRRUUULLDDDRURUDDRRRRRRURLDRURDRRRULLDRURDLURDLLUULDLDRRRRULLLLLDRULLRRRLLDRRULLDRRRRRRULDRLULLDRRRULDLDUUDLURDRURLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLDRURLUDDLLLLULLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRURLLLDRURLLLLLLLLLDRLURDRRRRRRURLLLLLLLDRDRRLLURRRRRULUUULLLLLLUDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDURRRRRLUUUUUUUURLLLLLLDRUDDDDDDDDDDRLUURRRRLUUUUUUUDLLLDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUULLDLDDDDDDDRRDDDDDDDDDDDUDDDRRRRRDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUURRDLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRLDUDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDURRRRRRRRRRRRUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDDDDDDDUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDDLDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRLDUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRLRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDLLDRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLUUDDDDDDDDDUDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRLLULUUUUUDDDDDRUUUUULULLLLLLLLDLDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUDDDDRUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDLUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRDUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUURUURUUULLLLLDDUULURRRRRRRRRDRRRRDLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLDDDDRUUUULDDDRUDLDRUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRUDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULRLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRDLLDLDRUUDDRUULDRULDULDRDLUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUULURDLDDRUUDDLDRUUURRRRULLLDRRRULLLDLRRRULLLLRDRDDDDLUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUURDDDDDDLLDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUURDDRDDDDDLLUUUUUUURRDDDDDDULUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDUULUUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUURRDDDLDDDDRULDRLLUUUURRDDDDLLUUURRRDRDLDLLLUURRRRDDLLLLUUUDLRRUURRRRRRDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDLRRRUUULURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRRRRRRDDURRRRRRRRRRUUUUUULDLRDRDLLDRUULLDDULRRRDLULLDRRDLDULLRRULLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRRRLDULDRUUUDLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLDDDDDRRRULDUUUUUUDDDDDDDDUUUUULUDDDDRUUUULDDRULDLDDDDRUUUUDRUDLDDDRUUUULDDDDRDUUUUULDDDDDDRUUULLDDRRUDLDDRUUUUUUDDDUULDDRULDDDRUURDDLLDRURDDLUUUULDDDDRUUUDDDLDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULLDDDDDRDRUUUUUURURDDDDDDDDURLLLDLURDUUUURDDDDLUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLDRDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULULLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLRDUUUULLLDRUDDDDDLUURDLUURDLURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLUUUURUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUUUURLLDDDDDRDLULDLDRRULUDLDRDRULLDDRRUUULDLDRRLUDDDRULLDDRUULDDRRRLLLRRRLULDDURULDDRULUDUULDDRULDDRLLRULDRUULULDDRDRULDDRULLDDRRUULUUULLUDDDDDDDDDDDURLLRURLUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDUURRRLDRULLDDRRULRLLLLLLLLLLRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRUUUUDDUUULLLLLLLLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUULLRRUULUULLDDRRULLRRLDDRLLRRULLDRDUULDDRRULDDRLUDDRULLDRRULLDRUULDRUDRULDDRULUDDDRULDDRULDDRUULDDDRULDDRRULULDLDDRDURRRULDUULDDUDRULDDUULDRRULDDRULULDDRULDDRULDDRUULDDDRULUDLDRDRULDDRDUURUURUUDDDDDDDDDDDUUUULLUUULLDDDRRULLLLDDDRRRURLRULLLLUUURDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLRRRUUULDLULULLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDRLRDRRRRRRRRRRRRDRDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDUDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULLLUUUUUUUUUUUULRRDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRLRDUULLDRRUDDDUULDUDDRUULDDRULLDRRULLDDRULDDDUUDDRUULDLDRRULLDRRULDDUULDDRULLDDRRUULLLRLDDDLRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRRRLRLLLLRLLLLLLRRLLDDDLLLLLLLDLULLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUDDLUURDLUURDLUURDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLDDDDDULLLRRRRRRRLLLULRRRRLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRRRRRRRRRLRRUULDDDUUULDLDDRRURULDDDRULDRUUDDURRLLURDDDLULURRDDLURLLURDDLURRLDLLURURRDDLURRDLLURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURLLRRRLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUULDLDDRLDRRUULDDRUULDLDDRRULDDRDUULDDRURDLUURRDLRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRURDRDLLLULRRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLRRURURRRDLDLLULRRULDLDULURRDDLLLUUULUURLDDRULLDRUURDLLDRRRULLDDRUDRUULDLDRRULDDRUULLDDRRLUDRLDRURRRRRLDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRDRLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLRULULLLDLDRRRRURDLUULLLDLDRRRURDLLLLLURRRRLRRRDLLLLUULURURURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLLLRLLLLLLRLRULLLLLLLLLRRRLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLDLLLLLURULDULDDUUUDDURULDDRRLLDDRUUULDDUULDDRRLDRUULDDDRRULUURRRRRRLLDDUUDDRUULLDDRRULDDRULDDRRULLDRUDRULDRLRDLULLLLLLUURRDLLURDLDRDUURDLRLDRURDLURRLLRRRDLLURRDLURUURLLLLLLLUUULLLRRLURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLDDRUURRDLLRRLLDRURDLDDRUDLURURDLLURRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRLURRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLRRULDLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRRLLLLUURRRDLLLDLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLULURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRDLLRRLRULDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLUUULDDRULDRLDRULLLURLDRULDDRURDLUULLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLLLLLLDLLLLLRURUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRLLLLLUURDLDRLLDRRUULDDRRULLDRRULRRDDLURDLURRDLURRRLDLLURRRLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRURRRRRRRLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLULLLLLLLDULLUURDLLDRRRURDLDULLRULDLDRRULLDDDRRULRURDLRDLURRDLLLULRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLURRRDLLLURRLDLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRLDLLUURRRDLDLUURRRDLLLDRURRDLLURRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRRRLLLLULURRRRDLLLRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLULRURRRDRLLLLRRDRRLLLURRRLDLURRDLURRRRRRRULLLLRRLLLLRRRLLDDRURULDDLURRULULLDRRRDLUULDDRULLDRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRLDRUURRRRRRRRRRRLLLUULLDRRRLDLURDLULLDRRRLLLRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLRRRDULLRRDLULDLRDUDRULRDLLLURDRRULDULDRULLLLLURRLLLLLRULLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUURRRLLLLLRRRRRRRRRUDDLLLLRULLDDDRURULLDRDRURRDLRULLRDUDRULLLDRRRUULLLLLDRRRRLULLDDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRUDRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDDULRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRULLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDLDRRRRULLLRRRDLULLDRDRULUDLURDLRURDLLLRDRRULULDRULLDDRUUULDRDULLDDRULURDRDLLURDRULRULDRULLDRLDRURULDRULLLDRRULLDRLDRULLLLLLDRULURRDLURRRLDLLURUDRRDLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLRULLLLDRRRLLDRRUUURLLLLLLUUURRDLLDRLDRUULDDRUUULDDDDDRUUUULLDDDRDRUUURDDLURDURRDLLLLRDRRULDUDRURDLLURRRDLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLUURRRDDLLLLLLDRRRRURUDDULDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLRLRRLLLURRLDLURRLDLLRRURDLLRDDRUUDLRDLURUUDRRRRRULDRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLDLLLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLURRDLLLLRRRLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLRRRRRLLLUDLLURRRDLLUURLLRLDRURDLLRRLDURURDRDLLLURDLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRRRLLLLLRRRRDLDLLURRRLLLLRRRLLURRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLLDRRRRRUDLUUDLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLRRRLLURRDLLLLURRRRLLLRRDLLRRRRLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUDUDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLRRURRRRRRULLLLRRLLLRDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULRRRRRRRRRURUULDDRULLDRDRULLDRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRLLLDRRRULDULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLRRLLDRRULLLDRRRRLULLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULLLLRRRULLDDUDRULLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRRULDRLULDRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRRRUULDDURLLLLRRRLRLLLLLLLDDRRRRUDRUULLLLDRRULDLDRUULDDRUUULLUUURDLDRULDDRULDDRULRRDLDRURDLLDRRUURDRRRLUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULDLDRRDLULLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLRRLLLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRURLLLLDRRRRUULLLLDRRLLDLRRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRUULLLLDLDRRRUULLDDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRRULLLLRDRURRRLDLULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLURDLRDRLULLRRLLLRLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLURLDURDLDRURDLULRRDLURRRLLLDRURLRRRLLLRRLDLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUUURLURDLRLRRRRRRRRRLRRDRLLRULRUDRRRRULLDURRDLLRULDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDRRULLLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRUULLDDRLLLRRULDRRLLLLRRULLDRRRULLDLLRRRRLLULDRRRULLLDRDLUURRDDDLLUURDDLRDLUURDDLUULULUUURRRULLDRDLULRDLDRUULDDDRUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDRULDDRUUULDRDRULLRLDRULDDRUURULLRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULRRRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDUULULURRLLDRURDLDRURRLDRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRDRUULLDRRRDDLUUULLDDDRRULDLRDRULLDURDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRUURDDLULLLDLRRRRRULLLLLDLDRRRRRUULLLLRLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLRDLRURDLLULLDRRRUULLLLLDRRRRLLLDLRRRRRRRULLLDRULLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLLLDLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDDRRRRUULLLLLRRRRRDLLRRDLUURRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRURLLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDDRRRURDLURURDDLLLLDRRRUDRULURULDDRULLLRRRLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDDRURLDRULRRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRLDRUUUURURRRRRUULDDRUULDDRULDRDLUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLLLLDLDDULDRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRUULDRDLUDRLUUDDUDUUDDRULURDDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURUUDULLDDRRDUURDDLURDDLURDLURDRLLRULRRDLURRLDURRLLRRDLLURUDDLRRLURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRLLLRRDUURRDLDLLURRUDDLLRURRDLLRRRLLURRRDLLURRDLLUULLLLLLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLRDURDLDRURDLDRUUULUURRRRRRRRULDRLDULRRDLULDRDLULDRDLULLRRDULDLDRRULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRRUDLDLLURRRDLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLULLRRRRRRDLRULLLLLLDRRRURDULDRUUULRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRLLLLLLLUDLURRRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRDLLURRRRRLDLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLRRDRLLDRRULLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRLDLLLLULRRRRRRRRDLLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRURRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLDRRRRUDRUULLLLDRRRRLLLLDRLURRRULLLDDRRUULLLDRRLDRUULULLLLLLLLLLLULLLLLLLLLDDUDDDRULLURRRDLURRLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRDLRRRLLLRRRLLLLRURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLURRRDDLLUURRDDLLURRRDLLURRLLDDRUURLDDRULLLRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLUDRLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLUURRRDLLLLRDLLURRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLUUDDLLURRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLRLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLDLLLLLLLLULRDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUURDDUDLURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDLURRDDLLRURDLLURRLURRDLDLURRRDLLLURLRRDLLRRULLRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRRLLLURRRDLLLLLLURRRRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLURRLLDUURRDRDLLLLLURRRRLLRDLUURRDDLLURRRDRLLLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULDLURRRRDLLLURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLRURRRLLLRRLDRURDLLURRRRLLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRRLLLULRRRDLLLLURRRLRRDLLURRLLDRRURDLLLURDLRURDLURRRDDLURRURDLLLDRULLRRRRLLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLRURDLDLULURRRRDULLDDUULDDRULURRRDLLULRRRRRULULDLDRRDLUUDLRDLURRRDLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRUUULDDRLURLDRRLLRLUDRULDDLRRLURDLULDRULLDRLDRUUDLUDUUURRRRLRRRRURDUULLDDRUULDLRDRRUULLDDRRLLRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRDLLLURDDDUULULDDURRLDULDRURDLDUULDDRURULLLDDDRRUUULDDRLLLRDRURLLLRRDRULLLLLDRULURRDLLURRRDLLLRDRURDLRULDRUULULLDDLLLLLLLRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRULLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRULRRDRLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRLLLLDDRRURUDLDRUUURLLLRURDLDRULLDRRLLLRRDRULLLLDDRRRRRUDLULULRRRRRRRRRRURRRDRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLLRRLLRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLRRRLLLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLRDRRUUDLLLDRURLLLLDRRUULLDRRRLLLLDRRULUDDRRLLLLRRULLRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLRDURDLULDRURLLLLLLDDRRRRUULLRULUUULDLDRURDDLUURDDDLUURDLRLRDLUDDRLUULDDRRULLDRDRUULLDDRRUULULLLLLLLLLLLLDLRLLLRRLLLRRRRRRRLURUUURRDLLLRRLRRLLDRURDLDRURRDDLLDRUURDLLLURRDDLLUURDDLURDLURRRLDLLRRLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLRRRLLLURRRLLLRRRLLLRRRDLDUURRDLLLRURDLLRRRLLLURRDLLLRRRRRLLLURRLLURRDDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRLLLDLDRRRRUULRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULLLLLLLLLLDDRLLLDRURDLDRURDLURRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLLRRLURDLURRRDLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRURDRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLULURDRUULLLLLLLLLLLDUUURLLDRLULDRURLRRRDLLDLULURRRRRDLLLLRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLUURDDLLRRLRULDLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRURRDLLLRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLUURRDDLLLLRRRRLLLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLRRRDRRRLLLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRURDLLLULRRRRRDLLLRDRURDLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULUULDDRULLLDRRUULDDULLDRRULLDLRRLLLRRRULLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRURLDRULDRULLLDDRURUDUDDUDLUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRULLDLRRULLLDRRULLRRLLLDRULLRRRRLLLRRLDRULLDRULLDRURLLLDRULDLRRRULLLLDRRRULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRLLRRULLLDRRULLDRURULLDRLLLRRRUDLDULLDRRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRUULDDRLURDLULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLRRRRLLDRULLDRULLDRRULLLLLDRULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLDRRUULLLLDDRRUDRLLLULLLDRRRRURLLULLDLRDRRRRULLDRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRUULDDRLURDRULLLDRRRULLLDDURDLURRLDDLUUURDDLUUUDRRDDDDLLUUURDRDLDLUURDDLRURDLLUUUURRRRRRRRRDLLLLRRULDRDLULDRDLUULLDDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLRDRULLLDRRLDRUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLUURRDLLULLDDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRURLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRUDLLURDRRRULLLLLLDRRRURULLDDRUDLURDRRLULLLDRRRRLLLLULLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLDRRRULLLDURRDLLULLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULULLLDDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRURLULLLDLDDRURDDLUURDDLRDLUURDDUUDDLUDURULUUDRURULDDRULLLRRRRLLLDRRULLDRRULLLRLDRULLDRULLDDURDLUUUDRRRULDRRULLLDLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDLRRDDDLUUURDDDDLUURDDDULUUURDDLUURDRDDLLURRULLDRRLLRULDRRRLLLRRULLLRRLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRUURRRURRRRRRRRRRUDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDDRRUULLLRRRDDLLURRRLLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDLRRLUDDUDURLLRRRULLLDRDDDRLLUURUDDULURRDDDLLUURRDDLLUURRRRRRRRRRRUDRRRRRRRRRRDULDRURRLDURDLLLRURRDLLDUURRRDLURRDLURRDLURRRLLLRRRLLLRRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRLLLRRRRRLDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLUURRRDDLLRRRRLLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRUUURRLLLLLDRUURRDDDULLDRRURDLLURRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLLRURRDLDRULRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLRUURLURDLDRURDRLDLRULDRRULRDLDRUULDDRUULDRRRLLLDRRUDLURRDLLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLURRDDLURRRDLLLLURRDLLURRRLDLDRLUURRRDLLLDRRRULLLLLLLLURURLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLUULDDRDRULULDDDUUULLDDRULRRLDDRUULDDRULDDRULLLLUULLRRLLRRRRRRDDLLDLLURRDLURRDLURRRLLLRURRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRURLURRRDUURDDDRLLUUURRDRDDLLLUURDRRRDDLLLLULUDRDRRRUDRULLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLUUULDDRULDDRURRDLDLUDRURULDLURLUDRRRURRDRDLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLULRRRRLLDULDRLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRLUULLDRDRURDLULDRRRULLLDRULLDRUULLDDDRUUULDRLLRRDLULDRLDRURRRRRRULDRULLLDRURULLLDRRUDDRULLDULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLDRRRRUURURRRULRDLDLDDRULRDLURULLDRRULLLRRULLDDULLDRDRURRULLLLDURRDDLURULDRULLDRRULULDDDUULLDRRULLDDRURULULLDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDURLLLLDRRULDRRULLRDRRULLDRRULLRRRLRDLURRDLLURRRDLLRRLLRRRLLURRLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLURRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRRLLRUDDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRLURRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLRDRULURLLLLRLLLLLDURLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUULDRLLLLDRRULDRRLLRRRULLDRULDDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRLLLULDRRRRLLLLURRDRULLDRULDDRULDDRUUURDDLURRDLDLULULDDRUUDRLLLLLLLUUUURDLDRULDDRLDDRUUULDDRURUDDLRRLLDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRDLRRRURRDLLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRURDLRRRRRRRUUUDDLRULUDRULDRDLULDRDLLRULLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRRRDLLLLULURDULLRRRRRRDDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLUUDRULLDRRULLDDRURRRRRRRLDLLLLLLDUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLRLLDRRULLDRRLLLLRRUDRLLLRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRURLLLLRRULDDDURLLLRRRULDULLDRRULLDRULLLDDRRURRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRDRRRRRRRRRRRRUURDLDUULDRDLULLRRLLDRRLLLRRULLRRRLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRUULLDDRUDLULLDRRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLRRLDRRLLLRRRUDULLLLDRRULLLDRULDRRRRLULLLRRDLLULDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRULLLDRRLLRRULLDRDLUURDDLUURRDDLLUUULULLLLLLLLLLLLDDDLRLDRURDLURRLLRRRDLLURRDDLUURRRLLLDDRULURRRDLURDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRRDLURDLLURRLLRRDLUUUDDLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUULDRLLURDLRRDLULDRULDLDRUUDULLDRRULLDRULLDRRLLLRULDRRULLDRULLDDRUULLDUDDRRULLLDRULDRRRULLLDRURULLDDULDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLRRLLLDRRULLLDRRUULDDULLDRRULLLDLRRRULDRULLLDRRRULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDLDRURULLDRUDDULDRULULUDLURDDLURDDLUURDDLURRDLULLLLLLULURDLDRRLLRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDDRRUURDDLUURDDULURRDDLLURRRDLLULRDLURDLURRRDLLLULRRRULDLLRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLRRRLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLLRRULLRRDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRULLLDLRRRRRULDLRULDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRURLLLLDDRURDLURRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLRRRRLLLLULULLDDRUUUDRULDDRULDDRUULDDRULLDDRUDLURULLDDRULLLLLRDLURRLRRDURDLLLULRURDRDLULRRRDLUUDLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRRRRRUURRRRULDRRULLDRRULDULDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLULRRDLULDRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLRRULULLLDDRRRULLLLDDRLURDLLURRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLUURRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRURLLLLLLLDDRRLLLRDUURRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLDRRRUUDDLLLURRRRRLLLLLLLDRRRUULDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRDDLLLLLUURRRRULULLLLDDRRRULLLLLDRRRRUULLLLDRDLLRRRLULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDDURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRULLLLLRRRLLLDRRRDLULDLDRRLUULDDRRUULLDDDRRUUULLLDDDRRRUULLLLDDRRRUDRULUURRRLUULDDRULDDDURULDDRUULDLDRRRULLLLLLDLDRRRRRUURRRRRRRRRRLLRDRULLDRULLLDRULDRRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLDRRLLLLRRRLLLLRRRUULDDRRRULLLDRRULLLRUULDDRULDDRRULLLDRRRULDULLDRRRULLDRULLDRULLDRRRULLLDRUDLULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLRDRRUULLDLDRLLLLLDRRRRULRDRULLLLLDRURRRRUULDDURDLULLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDRDLURURRRRRRRRRRLRRLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLRLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLULRRULDRULRDUUUULDDLDRUURDLLDDRRUULDLDRDRULUDLDRDRRLURDLURDLURRRDLLLURRRLLLRDLURRDLULRRRRDLLURRRLDLULURRRRDDLLLRURRDRLLLURURDLDRUURDDLURDLLULLLLLLLLLLLLUURRLRLLRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRDDDLLLLURRRLLURDLDLURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRDLUURDDLURRRDLLULDLRRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRLLRLRLDRURRDLLURRRDLLRRULDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLUURRDLLDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLUDRURRRRDLLLLLURRDLURRDLLLURDRLLURRRDULDRULDLURUDRUUULLRDRRDLLULDDRULDDRURRRRDLLLLLLUURRRRDLRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDULLLURRRDDDLULRDRULLUULLLLLRUDLLLULLLLLLLLLDULLLLLLLRLLLLLLRDRRRRRRLDLLDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRLLURRDRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRLLLLURRRDLRLRDLURRDLLURRRLLURRDRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLLURDLLRURRDLURRLLDRRURDLLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRRLLLLDRRURRDLLLLRURRDDLULURDDRUURDLUURDLDLRLULRRRRDLLURRRDLLUURRDDLLRRURDLLURRRDLLLURURDRRLRDLLULRRRULRLLDRRULLDRULLDDRRURDLUDRULDLUUDUDLURRLLRRRRRUULDRDLLRDUULDRDLULDRRULLLDRULLLDLRRRLLRRRLLLDRRUULLLLDDRRRULRLULLLRLLLLLRURDLLRDURRLLDRRLURRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDRLLLURRRRDLLUURDLRURDDLLLLDRLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRLLLLDDRUUDDUDLURRUUDDLURRRULLLLDDRRRUULLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLULDLLDLLLLLURDRULURRDLLURRLDLURDLURRRRDLLLRRUDLRRULDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLDLLLURRRRDLDLLLLDRUUDDLURULLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRDRLLLLLLURRRRULRLDRURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLURURRRRDDRLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLULLURRRRRRRDRDLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULULLLLLLLLDDRDRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLDDDRRLLURRRRRRRUULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRULULLLLDLLDDRRRRRRULRRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRULLRRRLLDRRRULULLLDRRULLDRRLLDRRRULLLLDRRUULDLLDRRRUULLLDDRRRLLLLRRULLLLLDLDRRRRUDRULUULLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLURULLDRRURDLDRURRDLLRDULDRRULRDLURDLRRLLLRURRDLLURRRLLRRRLLRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLRRRDLLLLURURRRRDLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLURRDLLUURRDDLLRRULRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLLRURRRDULLLLLLLDDRRRRRURDULDRUULLLRLDRRRRLLLLULURRDRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURDDLLLURRRRRLLURDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLDRRRRULRDLUULLLLLLLULLRRLULDDRUULDDDRUURDDLDRULLURDDLLURURDDLUURRDRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRLLLDRRRURDLLLURRRRRRRRRRLRRRUURRRRRRRDLULLDRRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLLLLRDRRULLDRRRLLLLRRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRLLDDRUULDRRRULLLRULDDRURLULLDDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRDRRURULLLLDRRRLDULDRUULLDDRRRRULLLDRRULLLDLLDRRRURRRULLDRULDRRRLLLLRURLLLRRRRLLDRRRLULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDDRURLDRUURLLLLLLLLLLLLURRDLDUURDLLURRDRLLLLURRRRRDLLLUURRRDDLULRRRRDLDLUUUDLDDULUDDRURRDLLLUURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLLRURRRDRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDDLLLLLDRLURRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRUULLDLRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLDDRULLLLLLLLLLLRURDLUDRDUUUDDDLUURDDLUURRDLLRRRDLLLUURRRDRLDLLLUURRRRDLLLRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLURRDLLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLDLUDRULUULDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRURRULDUULDDRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLLRLDRRRULLLDLRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRRURLLLLDRLURDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLDRRRRLDRURRRLLLLLLDRDRRURDLLLLURRRRLRDULDRUULLDRDULDRULRLDURDLULDRRULUDRRULLDRULLDRULLDDRUURRRRDLULLDRRULLRRLLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRRLLLDRLURRULLLDRDRUURRLRLRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRUULLDRRDLULLDRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRUULDDRULLRRDLULLDRULLDRRUUDLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLRRULLDDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLULLDRRULLLLLDDLLRRULDRRRRUULLLLDRDRUULLLDLRRRRLLURRRDLDUDLURULLLDRRURUDDUURRDLDLDULURDLULLDRRUULLDLLDRRRULLLDDRURDLURURDLRRLLLURRRDLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLDRRRRUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRRRRRLRRRRRRURDRULLLLLDDRRRRUULLLLLDRRRRLULDRDULDRRULLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDDRURRRLULLLLDRUDRLDRULLLDRRULLRRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRUULLLDDRRRULLLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRRRRULLLDRRDRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRULULLLLDDRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLDULDRURLULLLLDDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLDRRUDLLURDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRRRRLLLLLLLDRRRUDUDRURULLLLDDRUULDRLURDDLURRRULLLDRURLLLRRRRLDLRLLURRDLULDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRULDRRLLURDRULLDRLUDRDLUURDDLURURURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRDLLLURRDLLDRDRUDLURULLLDRDLUURDULDDRULURLULRRDDULDURDLUUDULDULLLLDLUDURLURDDLRDUDLURDLURRRLLLRRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURLRLLRLDLULRRRRRULLDRRRURLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRDRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRDRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLULURRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURDLLURRDLUURRRDLRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLLLLURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRLLURRDRDLLULRURDDLUURRDDLLRURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRDLULLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRUULLDDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLRDRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRUDDLLURRRDLLLUUDRDLULRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRUDDLLLULLULURDLDRURDLDRURRDLLUDRRULDLURRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLUURRRRDDRLLLLLLURRDDLUURRRRRLLLLLDRLDRULLRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRLRRRLLRRRRRRRULLLRDRULLLRRRLLDRRLLLLRRULLRRLLLLDDRRURLLDLURLRRLRRRRRULLLDRULLLDRUULDDRRRULLLDRULLLDDRUULLDURRDDLURRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRULRRRRRDULDLLLLLURRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLULLLRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLDDDUUULDDRURDLURRULLDRULDDRUUDDLURRULLDDRULLRRDLURULLDRLDRULLRLULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRUULDLDRRRULLLDRULLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRURLDRURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDLRRRRLLLLLLDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRULLLDRRLULLDRULLLDLRRDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLURRDLURRRLDLLURDLURRDLUDRURDLLRRRRLLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLURRDRRDLDLLRRULLURRDURRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURURRRDDLLURURRDDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRURDLURRDLLURRDLULRRRRLLLDRRULRRLDLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLLURDULRURDDURLLLRDLURRRRDLLLLURLLLLDRRURDLURRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLUURRRDDLLRRRRLLLLRRURDLLLULRRRRRRDDLLLLRRRUDRULLLLLURRRRDRLURRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLRRRRLLRULDRRULLLDRRLUDRLULLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRUDLURDDLULRRRDLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRDUDLULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULURRDRRRRLLLLDLLURRDRRRRURDRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLDLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLRDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLDDRRRRULLLRRRDLLLLURRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDDRRRRURLRRULLLLLLLDDRRRRRUURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLLDDDRURRULLLLLDDRRRURLUDLURLRLLDUDRRRRRRRRRRULLDRULLLDRRRRRULLLRRRRRRRRRDLULLDRULLRDRURLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRURLLLLDRRRULLLDRULLDRULLLLDRRRRRRUDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRRULRRLLLLLLDRRRUULLDDRRLLULLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRDRUUDDLURRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDDRURLDRURDLURRRRLLLLRRULDRRULLDRULLLRRRLLLRRLLRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRULLRRRRRRRRLLLRRULLDLRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDDRRLRURRRRRRRRRRRRRURRRRRRRRRRULLDRRRDLURRDRRULLDRUULLDDULDRRULLLDRRLLLRRRULLDRRULDRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRRRUULLDRLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRRUULLLRRRDDLLURRRLULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRURLLLDRRULDRULLDRRRRULLLLDLRDRRULRDLLURRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLRDRURLLLRRDLULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRUULLLDLDRRRULLLRRRRDLLLDRRUULLDLRRRULLLDDRURRRRRURRRLLLLLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULLDRLLLRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRULLLLLLURRLLRRDDLLURRRRLLLLRRLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRLLLRRDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLDRRURRLLRDUUULDDRLULRRLDRULLDRRULLDRULLDDUULDRRULLDDRURLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLRRDLURRLLLLDRRLULLDRRRRULLLLDRRLLURDRULLLDRRRULLLLRDRUULLDLRRRDLULLRRLDRULLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRUULDDULLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRUDLLULDRRRRURLULLLLDLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRRURULLLLLLDLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLLLLDLRRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRUULLLLLDRDRRRURULLLLLDLDRRRRULULLDDRRRLLLULDRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRLLLURDRRUULLDDRLRLRDLUULURRDLRLLURDRLLRRDULLURRDLLLRRRDDLUURRDDLULDURDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRRRRRRRRRULLRRLDRULLDRULLLRRRLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRUULLDRRRLDRULLLRDRURLLLLDRRULLDRURLLLDRULLRDLLLLURRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLRRRDRLURDRULLLLLLDRDRRRRURULLLLLDDRRRUDRLUDLLLURRRRDLURULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRUULLLLLDLRRRRLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULDULDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRLLRRRRULLLLLDLRDRRRURRULLDDUUDDUULLLDRRRRLDLLULRLLRRRRLLRRLDLLRRLURDLLLRRRLLLLLDRRRRRUUDDLLLLLURRRRRUULLLDLDLDRRRRURRULDRULLLLDRRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDDRUUUDDRULLDDRURRULLLDDRRURURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLUDDUURDDLURDLURRDLLURRRLLRRRDLDLULURRLDDRULURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLRRRRLDLLLURRDDLULURRRLLDDRULURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRLLRRRLDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRDRLLLLURRRRRDLLURRDLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLUURRRRDLLRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLULRRRRRRLDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDRLLLURRRDLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLRLRLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLURDLDRURDLURRRLLRRDLURLLLRRRDLLURRDLURRDLUDRRLURRLLRRLDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRLDLURRRDLLLURRRDLUDLLLURRRRDLLURRRLDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLRRURDLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLULRRRDLLURDRULULDDRURRRLLLRRRDLLLULURRRDDURDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRDRLDLURDULDRUURDLLURRRDLLLULRRRRRDDLUURLDDRULLURRRDLLUURRRDLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLULRRRRDRLLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLRRURDLLUURRRDDRLLLLURRRDLRURDLLLUURRDRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLULRRRRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRULLLRRRLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRLDRULLLLLDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURLLLLURDLDRRURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLULLRLRRRDLURRDLURRRRLLLRDLLRRRRLLLURRDLURRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRDLURRRDLLLLURDLURDLURRDLURDURDLURRDLURRRLLLRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRLDLUURRRDLLLRRULLDDRURDLLURRRDLURDLLRRULDLURRRDLLLURURRDLUDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRULDLDRRURDLURRDRLLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRRLDLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLULRRRRRLLLLRLLRRURRRDDLLLURRRRLLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLULURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLRDULLLLLLLDLLLLLLLLLULURDLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLRURRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDRLLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRDDLLLLLLRRRRRRUURRRDLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRDRLURRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRLDDUULDDRULLDDRUDLURURRDLLURRRLULDRULLDRULLDDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDLRRRLLLLRRRULLDLRRLLRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLDURRRDLLURRRDLLURRLLLLLLLLDDRLLRRRLLLRRRRRRRRRULRLLLLRURLLLDRULLLDRRULLDDRURRRRURLLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULDULLDRULLDDRULLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRRURRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRLLLLLLLRDUDRLRRULLLURRRRLDLURRRLLRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLRRRLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLRRRRRRRRLURRDLLLURRRLLRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURURRDRLLLRRULDULDRRDLLLLLLLDRLRRRRRRRULLLULDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDLRRLDRUUDLRLLLLLLLLRLRRLLLLLLLDLURRDLURRDLLURURRDRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLURRDLLLLURDLURRRLLLRRRDLLLULLLLLLRLRRLRRRLLURDLDRURDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRRRDLLLLLURRDLURRDLRULRRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRUULDDRULLRURDDLULDURRULLURDDRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDLRRULDLDRULDRUULDDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRLULDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLLDRDRRRURULLLLLDRRURDRDULULLDRRLLLLRURRRRRLDDLLLURLRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRLULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDDRRRURULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDLRRLDRUDUDURRRRRLLLLLLRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDLUDLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDULDRRULLRLLLDRRRRLLLLRRULLLDRDRRUULLRRDDLLLURRRRLLLLDRURRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLRRLDRULDULLDRRRULLLDRULLLRRRLLLDRRRLLLLRRRULRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULDLLLLLDRRRRRULRLRRRRRRRRRLULLLDRRULLDRULDLRRLULDUDRULLDRULLDLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRLRULLDRULLLDRRULLLRRLLDRRULLDDRULLLDRURDLULLLLRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDDLUDRURRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDDRURLDUDLURRRULDRULLDRULLLDRRLLLLRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLRRLLLDRRRRLLLLLDRUUDDLURRRRRRRULLLDLRUDRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRRLLULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLULDURDLLLRDULDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDDRURDLURRULLDRRULLLDRLULDDRULRRULLDDRURRRLLLRRRULLDRULDULDRULLRLLDRRULLDRDLURRULLDRULDRULDRRULLDLRRDLURLLLLLRLURDLDRURRLLDRRLURDLLURDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRLRULDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRURLRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLULLDRRULLRLLDLRRRULLDRULLLDRRURLLLDRULLDLRRULLDLRRRULLLDRULLDRULDULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRRULLLLLRDRRURLLLLDURRRDRLLULLDRRLURLDRULDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDLDRRRRLLLLURRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLDRRULLRDURDLLULDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDUDDRRRUUDLLLDLRRRRRUURLLRLLLLRRLLLLDRRLLDRURULLDRDLURRRRRRRULLDLRRULLLDRURLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDLRRLLRRLLRRULLDRDURLDLURRRRRRRLLLRURRRRRRRRRRRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULDRRULDRRLLRLRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRLLRULDRULDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLRRRLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRLLLRRULDRRRLLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRLRLRRULLDRRULLRRRRLLDRRULLLLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRULDLRRRULLDRRULLRDULRRDRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLRLRRLLLLLLLRLDLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULDRRULRRDLUDURDLLLLURDRULDRRRULRDRLLULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULRDRULLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRLLLDURRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLULDRRULLRRDLLURDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRURDRLLLLLURDRRULLLDDRRRURULLRDDLLLURRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLRLLLLLRLLDRULDRRRULLLDRRRULDRRRLRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULDRRULLLDRRRLLLRRRULLLRRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULDLRRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRRLLLRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLRRRULDLRLRRLLURRLLDRURDLLDRRRURRLRLLDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRLULLDRRRRRLLLRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLRLLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRRRRRRRRLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLDDRRUDLLURRRRULLRLDULDULLLLLLLLLLRRRRRLRDRURLLRRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRLDURDLLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULLDRRULDRRULDRRULLRDRRULLRRRRLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRRLLRRRLLLRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLULDRRLLRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULDRRRULLDLURDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLRDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULDLLLLLLLULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRLULDRRULDRULLDRRLLURRDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDLLLLLLLLLLDLLRRULLLLLLLLLULRLDULLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDLLURRDRULDLRRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLRRRLLLDRRULLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLDLRRRULDRRULDLRRRULLDULLRRRLLLLDRULDURDRRULLDRRLRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRURLLLDRRRRUDLLULRDLURDRULDRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRRULLDRRLRRULLLRDRRRULLLLLLULLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRDRRLLLURRRRRRRRLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLRRRLLDRRULDRRLLRRRRULDLLRULDRRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRURLLLDRRRULLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLRLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRLLRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRULDRRULDULDRRULLDRRULLDRRRLLLRRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLRRRRRRRRRRLRRRRLRDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRLLRRULRDRULLRDRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDULLLLLLLLLLRRRLDRLULDRRUDRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRRLLLRRRULLDRRULRRLLDRRULDRRULLRRRRLLLDRRULDRRRULLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLRDRULDURDRULDRRRULLRRLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRUDRRLULDRRULDRRULDRRULLLRLDRLULLLLLLDLULLLLLDLLRRRRRRRRRLRRURRLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRLULDRRULDRRULDRRULRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULRRLLDRRULLRDLRRRULDRRULDRRULLRDRRRULLDRRRULLLRDRRRULLLLDLLULLLLLLLDURDLLURRRLDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLRRULDLURRDLURDRULDRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULRDRULLLDRRRRRRRRRRRLRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRDRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRURLRRDLULLLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRLRRULLDRRULDRULDRRRULLLRDLURDRULLDRRRLLRRULDRRLULDRRRULLDLURDRRLULDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLRRDLLUDRULDRRRULLDRRULRRLDRULLDRRRRULLLRRRDLRULLDRRULLLDRUDRULDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLDLULDLLLLLRRRRURDULDRULLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLRLRRRRRRRRDRULDRULLDRRRLLRRLLRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRLRRLULDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLDURRDLLRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRURLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLLLDLUDRRULLDRULDRRRLLLULDRRLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRLULLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLLLDRRLRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRURRLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRURLDRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLDLLLUDUDRLUDRRRULLDRRRRRRURLDRRURRRLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLDRUDRRLRULLDRRULDRRUDRULDLRRULRDLULRRLDRUDLULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRURLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRLLRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULDURDRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRRULRDLRULLDRLULLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLRURDRLULDRLLRRLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULULLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLRRRDLURRDLLRRRLURRLLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRLRDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULRRRLLDULDRRULDRRULLDRRULDURDRRULLDRRULLRRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRULLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRRRUDRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRUUDLLLLDURLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULDRRLLRRRLLLRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLLRRRLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLDLLLURDRULDRRRULLLLDRRULDRRRRLLLRRULLDRRRRLLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRLRLLULDRRLLRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDLULDRRRULLDLRRRRULLDRRRLULDRRRLLLURDRRLLRRULLDDRRRULLRRDLLLURLRRLLLRRRLRRLLLRRLLULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRLURDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRDLLLLLRLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLRDURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRULDRRULLLLLLRRLDLURDLLLLLLLLDURLURDRULDRRLRRLULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULRDRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLLRLLLLLLDLLRULDRRRRULLLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRLLRRRULLDRRRLLLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRRRRRLLLLLLRLRULLDRRRULLLRLRDLRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDLRRRLLRRULLDLLLLRRULDRRULDRRRLRULLDRRULLLLLLLRRDLURRLRDLULRRRDLURRDLRURDLLURRDLLLLLRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRLDURDLRULDULDRUDRULDLLULDRRRULLRRDLLRULDULLLLLLDRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULRDRULLDRRULDLULLLLDRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDLULLDRRULDRRULLRRLDULDRRULDULDLURRDLULDRRULLUDRULDDRULURDDLURULDRULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLDRRLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLRRRRLLLDRULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRURLLLRRLLLDRRURULLLLDRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRULLDRDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURLDLULRDLUURULDUUUDRDRUDRULUUUULDDDRLUUURULDRRUULLDDRULUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDULDDDRUUURDLUULLDRRURLLURDUDLLLURRDLUUURDRDDLLUUURURDDDRUUUULDDRUDRRUULLLDDRUUUULDDDDLULDRUUUUUDRDDDDLLUUUURLUUDDDDDUUUUURRDDDLLURUURDDDRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDUUUUDDRUUULUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLUULRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUDRDRRDDLURRDLLLLLLLLLRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDUURLURRDLDULRRDLURDUURDDURDLLURDURUURRLLLDDDRURDLUUURRDRDLDLLURRRRRRLLDLLLULRDLURRRRRRDURLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUURRRRRLDLURRDLULDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDDDLDURRDDRRRRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUURRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDDDURRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDLLUDDRDLLUULRRRRDDLULURURRRLDRRDLLURRUULULLDDDRRUUULULDLDDRDRRULLLUURDRDRULLDRRULLDRULDRULDRLRLURDRULLDRRUULLLRULLLDRRULDRRULLURDLURRDDULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRULLLLDDURULLLDRLURDRLRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLDDDLRUUULLLLLDDDDRDRRRRUUUULLLLDDDRRRDDUUDRUUUUUUDDLLLLLDDRDDLRRRRRUUUULLDLLDDDLRULDRRRRRUUUUULDLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLRRLLLURRRDLLRLUURDDLUULLDDDRURULLDRRRULLLLDDDDLLDRRURRRLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDLRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDULLURDDDDDDDDDDDLLRDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUURRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLRRRDDDDDDURRRRRUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUUULDRDLDLRRLDLRRLLLLDLUUULDDDRURRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLUDLLURRDLLUDLULUUURURDDURLLLDRDDDRUULUUDURDDDLUULDDRDUUUURDDDDLUUUURDDUULDRRDDDLLUUURRRDDDLLLRRRULDLLUURRRRRDRDURDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRLLDRURRDLLULRRRRLDLLRRUULRRRRRRRRDDUDLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRLDDDLLLLLLLLRRUUUURRDRRRRDDDDULLLLLLLURRDLUURUUUUDRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUULLRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDLDUDLLLLLRDRLRRRRRRRUUUUUUUULUUUURLDDDRDULDRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDDDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDULLLLLLDULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUULDDRUUUULLLLLLLUDDDDDRRRRRUUULULLLLDDDUUURRRRDLLLLLDDDRRRRRRUUULLLLLDDDRRRRRUUULLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRURULULLLLRRRRRDLURRDLRULDLLLLLLLDDDURRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLDDRDRRRRRRRUDLUULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRUUUUDDRULLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUULLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDURURLDLLLLRRRLLURRDLLURRRLURRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRDLLURUULDDRRUULLDRLULDDRURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRDDDDUUURDDDLURDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRLDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURDLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLDDDDDDDRDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRLRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRLDRURLLLLDRRRUUUUDLLURRDLLURDDLUULLRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRDULDDRUUURRDRDLRDDLLLUUURRRRDDLDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLRURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDDLLRDDDDDDUDRRLLRRRRRRRRRRRDLURURDDULRDLURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRDRRULLDRRULDRLLLLRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDULDRULLLRDLLLURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRLLLLLLUURRRRDRDLDLULRRLDRULLDRRRUULLLLDRRRLLURRRDLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDLRDLRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDRLLDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRUDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDLLRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLRLLLLRRLLURRDLLURRRDRLLURRRDLLLULRRRRRDRRLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURURRDRDLLURDRUULDDRRUDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUULLDDDDRUUUUDRDRULLDRRUULLLRUULDDDDRRUUUUULDLUDDDDDURRLLDRUUUUUUURRDLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRDLLLLLLLLLDDRDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLRRULLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLDDDDDDDLLLLULURRLLDRUUUDDDLURLDRUURDDURDLLURRDLLLRRRRLLLLLURDLLLLLRLURDLLURRRLDURDLDRLUUDDULDRULLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRRDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRULURDRDLUUURDDLUDDRULDLURDLURRRRDRLLLLLDDRURLULDDRLDRUULDDRURRRUULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLLULLLLLLLRDDRRRLLLLUUUUDRDRDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRURDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRULRDLURDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDLDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUURUURRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUULDRRLLRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURDRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDUULLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDUURRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLUUUUUUUUUDRRRRULLRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDDDDDDDRLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRDDLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUULLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUULRDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUULRDDDDLLULUUUURRRRLDDUUDDDDDLUUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRDDDUULDRLRDLURRRDLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLLLRLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDLLDDRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDRRDLLLRLURRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDRRLULDRRDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDURUUUUUUUUUUDLRRDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUURRDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDRUDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUURUULDDUURLDRLUDDUUDRLLURRDDDURUUDLLLRULDRURDDLUURRDDDDDUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUDDRDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUULRRRDRRUDLURRDLLURDUDDUURDLDURDLUURDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUUURUDLURDDDDDDRDLLUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDRRDLLLLUUUUUUURULRDLUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDLDDRRDLDRLULLLLURRRRLDUUDDLUURRULUURDDLUURULULUDDLURRLLRURDRLDLULLDLDRLLLRUUUURDDRURURRUULDDRUURDDDLUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUDDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRUUUUUUUUUUURDRLULLDDDDDDDDDDDUDRULDRULLLDULLDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDULUULRUUULLRRRRRRLLDLRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUULURUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDLRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDRLRRDLLLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLDLDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDLLDDDURRRRRUULRULDRURURDRULUDLRRDLULDRULLDRUURRLULLDRRULLLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRUDRRULLDRUULLLDDRDRUDULRDLURULDLUURDDLUUURDDRUUUULDDRRRRUURLLLLLDDRRRULUUUDRRLLLLDDDRRRDDDDRUULUUUUUUURDLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDUDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDRLRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUDULLLLLLLLLLRDRDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDLUDDDDDDDRLRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUURRRRRLUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRLLLLRRUDLLLLLDLRUUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDRDLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLRLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUURDRRRRRDDDDDDDDUUURDDLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUDDDDDDRUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDDLDLDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLDDLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLRUULDLLLUUUUUURDLDDRDUUUUDDDRUULLDDDRUDUUDDUDLURDDRUUUUUURLLLDDDDDDDDDUUUURLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDDDLDDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUURRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRUUUUURDDRRLDRULLDRUUULLLDRRLLULRURDDDDDRULRDLUURDLRULDRUUUUUUDRRRLLLLRLLDLURRLRDLURULLLDRRRULLDRRULLURLLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRDLRURDLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURURRRLLLRRRRDDLLLUULRRRDDDUURUUDDLUURDDDDULLLURDLUURURLLLRRRRDDLDLLRURRDLLURDLUUUUUUUUUDDDDLURLRRRRLLLRRDDDDDDDULDDDDDDDDDURUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDRDLUULLUDUDRURDLLURLDRULLUURRRDDLUDLDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDLLRLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUURRRRRULUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDDDLRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURULDUDRULULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDULLLLLLLLLLDRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLUURRDDLURRLLDRULRRRDLLLURRDLRURDLLLRULLURDLLRDRURDLLURRDLURRLLDRDUURDLLURRDURDLUURLLLURRDLLURRRDLLLLURRRLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDLLLLDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLDUUDDDDURRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRUDUURULLDLRRRDLULLDRRRLLLLRRULLDRRRRRLLLLRDRURLLLLRRDRRULDRULLLLDRRDUULLDRDRULRRULLDRUULLDRDDUULDRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUURULUDRDLURRRRRRRRRDDLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRDULLUUDRULDLRULDRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRLLRRRRDRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDURRDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUULRLULLLLLLURDDLURRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLRRRRRLDLLUUDDRUULLLURRRDDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLRRLLRLRRLLRUDRUULDDLLUURLLLLLLLRRLLLURRDLLURRDRLLLURDLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLRURRRRDLLLLUURRRRDDLLULLDRUULDRULDDRULLLUUUURDDULURRDDDDRLLLUUURDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDULUUUURUDLUUUDDUURDDLURDDDDDDDRLUURDLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRDRDDDLDULDDLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRLDDDDDLLLLLLLUDLUUUUUDRRRRRRRRDLDRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRLLLLDLDRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDDDUDLLLLLLLLLUUURLRRRRRRRRRLLRRDDDLLLLLLLLUUURUUDRRRRRRRURDLDDDDLLLLLLLUUURUUUDLRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUULRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLDDDDDDRLLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRDRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRURDULDRURURDDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUULLLRLDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUURRRLRDDDDDDDLLLUUUUURUURRRLLURDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDRDLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDRURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRURRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRURRRDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRULUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUULUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDULDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLDRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDDDDDDDDDRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUULRDDUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUULUURURUULURURURLRRRDLLRLLRRULDRDLLUUDDURULDDUULLDRRDLULLDRRDLULDRULDDRULURDDLRUUDDULDRRUULDLDDRUULRULDDDRUULDDDRUULLDDRDRUUULDDDRULULDDRRRLLLDRRULDDRUULRURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDURLLDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLRURRRUULUUUDURLLLDDRUUUULLDRRULDDDDRUUUURDRDDLDRLLUUURRDDDLLLURRRRDLLLLURDLURRDLLLURRRRRRDRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLRRRDDRRULLULDDRRRULLLRDRURULLLDDRDRRUUULLDDDDRURUUULLDDDRRLDRUUUUULRUUDDRRRRRRDDDDDDDRRRDLLLDLDDDRDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRUUDDUULRULUDDRRUULLDDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDDRRRRULRRRRRRLULLLLLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDDRRRRUULLLRRRRLLRDDLLURRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRDLULDDDURUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDRRRLRUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRLDUUUUUUUUUULLLLRDDDDDDDDDDUUDRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUDDDLLLLLLLDUDDDDDDDRRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDRDRRRRRRUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLUDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLRRUDRDDDDDRRULLLDDRRRLULLLLDRRRRRULLDLLLRRRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLDLULRDRUDLULURDDRRULLLLURRRRRDLLLUURRRDRLLLLURRRRDLDLLLUURRRRDLLLRRRDLLLRRRRRLLLURRRDLLLLURRRDLLLRRRULDLLURRRRRLLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLUURRDDLRURDLUULURRRRRRRRRRRRRDULLDLRRRRULLDRUULLLDDRRULLLLDRRRURLULLDLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRULLLRRRDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRULLLRLRRRDDUULLLLDRRRRRULLDRULULLDDRLULDRRRULLLDRRRUUULLDDDUULDDRURLUURRRLDDRUUDDLULRRRULLLDRULLDRURULLLDRRLLDRUUULUURRRRRRRRLLLLDDLDDDDRDRDDDDDRLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDLUDRDLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRDDDDDDLDRLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRUUUUUUUUDDDRRRRLLLLURRRRRRDDDDDRRDLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDLRRDDDLUUURURLDRULULDDRDDDLUUURDDDLUUUURDDDDRUDLURDLLUURRLDRRDLURRDLLLLURRRURRDRDDLLRUDRULLLUUDLRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRDRDLLRRRRRRRRUUUUUULRDLURDLDRUURRDDDLLLRUUUULLDDDDDDDDRRUUURUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDRLLUUUUUUUDRLRLRRRDLLURRULLLDRRULLLDRRLLURDRUULRRULLDRRRULULDDULDRRUULLDDRRUUULLDDDRRUURULLDRRULLLRRRULLLDDRRUUULLDDDDRUUUDDDLURUUUDRUULLDDRUURULULDDDLULUUURDLURRDDLULURRRLRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRLLDUDLURRRDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLDRRRRRLDDDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLRUUUURUUUUUUUUUUULURDUDULDDRURDLUDRULLDRULDRRDDDDLRDLDRLDDDRDLLUUUUUUUUUUUULURDLURRRULLDRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRDURDLLLUURDDURRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDRDDLLDRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLRRDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUURLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDRULLDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUDDDDUUUUUUUUURRRULLLDRRURLLLLRDRDLULUURDULDDRURDUUDLURDLULDDDRLDRUUUULDDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDLDRRDDUULDDRUUULDLDDDRRUUULDDDDRUUULDLDDDRRUUULDDDDRRULLDDUURRDLUUULLDDDRRUDLDDRUUUULLRRDDDDLURUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDRLLLLLDRLRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRDRDDDDLDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLRLDUDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUDRLRRULLDRRRRDRRULLLLDRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLUURRDRRDLULRRLLUDRRULULLLDRUDDRULLLDRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRRRRLULLLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLRRRDRRRUULULLDDDRRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDLLUDRRULLUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULDDDDRUUUURDDDDLUUULLDDDUUURRDLUDRULDDLUURDDDULURDDUULDLRULDDRRULRDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULDRUDLURDLUURDLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLRLLDRURLLDLULUDUURULLDRRURULDDRUULLDDRRUULLDDRUUULLURDRUULLURUULLRDRULDDRUUUUUULDDDDRUUUUULDRULLDDDDDDRRUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDLURRDLLURRDLURDULURDDRUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRULLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRLUULUUUUUUUUUUUUDRDRLUDRULLLDDDDDDDDDRDDRLRUUUUUUUUUUUDRULLRRRLDRLULDRRUULLDDRURUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUURUUULRDDDLUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDLUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRDLURLDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDLDLLRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRDDDDDDLDDULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUDURLRRLRRULLRULDDRULDRRULLLDRRRLLLRRULLDRRDDUULDDRRULLDRRDLURDDRUULDDRLUDRUULDDRURULLDDRRUUUUULRDDUUUUULLLLLLRDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUUULDLLLDDDDDDDDDURRRUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUULDDRLLLRUDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRULUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUULLDDRDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDURRRRRRURUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRRLLRUUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDDRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLDLULDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRULUURURLLRDLDDRUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDUDLDRULLDRRRRRRRRRRRLDUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLRUDLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLULUULDDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUULLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLUURURRRUUURDRDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULRDUUULDDDDDRUUUUDDLUUDDRUULDDLLUURRDDLLLLRRULUUDLDDRUURRRRDUDDLLLLLUUURRRRRDDDDLLLLLLUUUURRRRRULDULURRRDDLUURDLUUDLLLRURRRDLUULDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDLRRRULLLRRRUULDDDDDDURUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDRUUDDDLLLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRUDDLUURDDRRDDDDDLDRRUUUUUUULURLLLLRRRDRULLLLLRDDDDDDDDLRRRRRLRLDRUUUUUUUUULLLLRDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRUUUUUUUULURLDRUULLLRDDRDDLLUUUUUUUUUULDDLRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLDDDDDRLDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRLLURLLRRRDLLURRDLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLRRRURDLULRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURDLURDLURRDLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLURRRRRRDDLLLRRURLDRUURDLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUURRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLRDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUURRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDLDDDDLDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLDDDDDDDDDRDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDLDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDURDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUULDDDDRUULUDDDDDRUULDDDRUUUURDDLURDDDLUURDDLUURRDRDLLLURUULDDRUURDRDDLLLUUDDRUUUUUUUUULUUURUULDURRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUULLDDRRLLRDRUULDDRUULDDDRDUULDDUULDDRDUUDDRUULDDRRUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULLLUUURRDDLDLUUULDDDDUUUDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRDUUULDDRUDLRDUULDURDLDRUULDDDDUUUUDDDDRUUULUDDDDDRUUULLRRLDDDLLRRRDUUUULRDDDLDRRRDLLUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUULLDDDDDDDRRUUUUULDLDDDULRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLUULUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLDULRDDDDDDDRDDLLUURRDLUUUDRDLLUURRDDLULURRDLUUDDRUULDDRUUULDRULURDLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRULLRLLLRRRRLLDRRULLLDRRUULLLLLDRRRRLLLDRUULLDRRRRLLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLULDLDRRRULLLLRRRLULDDRRULLLDRRLULLDDURRULDLRRULLLLLDRDDDDDDLUURDLUURDDLUUUURDDLUURDDULUURRLDLURDRLRRRLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRUUUUUUUUUUUUDRDDDLRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUDDDDDDDDDDDLUUDRULLLURLLDULDURRRRRRRRRLLULDDDDDLUURDLLURURDLURDLLLDLDDDRRLDLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRUUULDDUUDLDDRRULLDRRUULDDRRULLDDRRULDRULDDRUUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRULLLLLLUUUUULLURDDDLURDDLUURDDLUUURDRLLRDDDLUUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLDUURDDLURDLURRLLRURDDLURRRDLLULRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLUURRDDLLUURRRDLLRRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRLLLURRDDLLLRUUDLRRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLRRRRLLRRRLLLLURRDLLURRRRDLULLLDRRURRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRDLLLUURRDDURRRDLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLDLLULRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLRRRRRLLLURRRDLLLLRRRLLLLURRRDLLRLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLULRURRRDDLLLRRRRRLLURRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLUUUUUULLLRRRRRLLLLLLLRURRDLLDRURDDURLLDRRUDULDRULRRDLDRURDLDRURDLRDULRLDRURDURRDLLLLURRRDLLRDRUULRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRULLLLLLLUULDLULDDRRLLDRULUDRURDDLUUDLLDDRRULDRUDLDRUURRDDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLURRLLLLLURRDRDLLURRRRRDLLURRRDLLLLUURDRRDULDLLLURRDLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRRRLLLLLRRRDDLLLULURRULDDDRRURLDRLUDRULLLLLURURRRRDRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLLURRRRDDLRURDLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRDLDLUURRRLLRLLDRLDRULLLLURRRRRRDRLLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDRLLLLURRRRRLLLLRLLRRRLLDRRURDLLLURURDRDLLLURRRLLDRRURDLLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRRLLLLDRRURDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRLLLLDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLUURLUURLLLLLLLLUDULLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRDULLLLLRRLLLLLRRRLLLLLDDURLDRUULDDRURLULDDRULDDUURDLDRURDLDRURDDULDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURURRDLLRRRRRLLLLRRRRLDLLULRRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLUURRRDLLDRURDLURRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRLDLURRRDLLLLURRDRLLLLURRDLURDLLULRURDRDLLULRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURULDRLDRURRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRLLULUDLULRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLRUULDDRLURDLULLDRRULLDRULLLRRLLLDRRRRLULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLLDRLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRURDLURULLLLLLLLDURURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUDLDRUURDDDLUURDDDLUURRDLDLUURLRRRRRRRRRLLLLDLRDLLLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLULRRRRRLDLLLURRRRRLLLLLLUDDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLLLLLLULUURRLLDRDUURRDLLDRURRDLLURRLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLDLLULRDRRULLURRRRDLLLLDRRRURRRRDLULDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRDLDLLLLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRDURLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLRURRRRRDDLLULLLRRRRLDRRULLLLURLDRRRRURDLLLLLURRULDDRUULRLULRRRRRRRRRLDDDDULLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLDLLLLLUURRRLLLDDRRRRRRLULLLLLUURRRRRDLLRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURURRRRDRRLDLLLLLLURRLLRRDLLURDRLLURDRULLDRURLRDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLUURRRRRRRUULRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLRDRDLULLDRRDLULLDDRRULLDRRRLLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRRRLLLRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRURRDRRLLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRRRRRULLLDRULLLLDRRURLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLDUULLDDDRRRLLLUURDRRLLURLLLDRRRLLUDLURRRDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDLRDRRRRRRURRDLLUURLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDDRRRRUDLULLLLDRRRLLRRLLURRRRULLLLDDRULLLRDRRUDDURULULDLRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRDURDLLLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRULDLRDURDLULLDRRULLLLLLLLRRDRRRRRULLLLLLLDDLRRRRRRRUULRUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDRDLULLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRURLLLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRULULLDDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRLRRRDUULLLLLDRRDLLURRRRULLLLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRRRRULULLLLLDRLDRRRRULLDRLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLDRLURDRULLLLLDRRRRRRULULLLLDDRRUULLLLDRRRRRLLLLLDRLURURRRDDLLLURLDRULDRRRRUULLLLLDLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRURULLLLLLDDRDDRUURRRDDLLLUURDDDLUUURDDDDULUURDDLUDRURDLLUULLLLLLLLLRRURRRLDLRLLRRRLLDRLLLRLDRULRRDLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLUUUUULDLRRRRRDLRRRDLULDDRURDRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRULLDDRULLLRDRRRULLDRULLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRLLDRURDLULUUULLRRRRRRRRRRRRLULUULUDDLRRDLULLDRRRLDLULDRDLULDLRRDLLLRRULDLRRDLULDRULLDRULLDLDRRUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDLLLLLULDURDLULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLRRRLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRUULLDDRURULLLLLDDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRUULLDLLDRRRDLLURDLLLRRRLLDRRUURLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDUUUUUURRDLULLRDRRDLDLUULULDDDRUURULLDRRLDDRUULLLDDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRUUURDDLURDDLULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLDRUULLLLLLDDRRRRRULULLLLDLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDLRDRRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRDURRRRDLDLLLUURRRDDDLLLUURURRDDURLLLRULDUDRLLURRRDDLDRLLULUUDDRDLUUURDDDDLUUUURDDDDDULUUURRDDDLLLURRRRDLLLLURUDDUULDRUDDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULDRULLLRLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRLLLRULLDRRRULLDRULLDRRLLLRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRURLULLDDRULLLDRRRULLLLRRLLDRRULLLDDRUDRUURRRRRRRDLLULLDRULLRRRLLLRRRRLDRULLDURRDLULDLRRULLDRRLLLRULLRDRRULLLRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULULLDLRRLLLDRRRURULLLDRRLLLDRRULLDDRUUUUDRLLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLULRRRULLDDRRURDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLLLLURRRRDRDLLLLUURRRRRDLLLLRURRRDDLLLLLURRRRRDDLLLURURRRLLLDUDLLURURRRRRDLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUURRRRDLDLLURRRRLDLLURRDLDRUULDDRUDLDRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRUDLURUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDULLDRRRULLLLRDRUULLDRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRULLRRRLLLDLDRURRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRULLLDRRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRURLULLLLDLRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLRRRRLDRULLRLDRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLRRRRLDRULRLLLDRRRUDLLUDLURDLRRRULLLLLDRRRRLULLDRULLLLDRRRUDLRRULDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDDRURRULLLLDRRRLDRRUULLLLDRRULLDRDLUUDDDUUUURDDDDLUUDDUURDDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLRLURLLLLLLLLLRRDUUUULLRRULDDDRUULLDDRRULUDDDRURDLDRURDDULDRLURUDDLRRLLURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLURRRDLLLURRDLLLLULLLLLLLLUULLLRRRRRRRLLLLLUULLDDRDRUULDDRUULDDDRURDLDRURDLURRDLLURDLRURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLRULDLUULLLLLLDLLLLLURRRDLLURRDLLLURRDDUUDRULDLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLRDUUDDRRULLURRLLLDRRRLLLRRRLLLDRRRURLURDRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRLLLRRRDRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURURRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLDRRURLLLDRDLUUURRRUDDDDDDLRURLLLLUUUDRLDDRUDRRRRURLUULLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRUUDDLLLUURRRRDDLLLLURLULRRRRLLLLLLLLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDUUUULDRDLDUULDRDLLUDLLDLLLLURRRDLLLRRRDLUUDRLLURRDLLRRRLURRDLLLLURRRDLLURRRDLULURRRRDLDLULRRURDDLURRDLLLURURDDLULRRLDRURRRDLLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLUURRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRLLLURRDDUURRRLDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLRRRRDLDLUURDLLLLURRRRRDLDLLLULURRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLDLLUURRDLLLDRRULLDRULDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRRUULLDRRLLUDDLRUURDDLLLRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRLUDURDRULLDLRDRRRURULLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLRDRRULLLDDRRRUULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLULDURDLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUURRRRRRRRLUDLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLUURRLLDDRUULLDRDRUUULDDDDRUULDDRUULDDRLDRDUUDURDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRRRLURRDLLLURRDLURRDLUULRRRRUUURRRRRUDULDRDLULDRDDLUULDRDLULLDRRDLULDRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRDRUULULLLDLLLLLRLDRURDLLRRDLURDDLUDRULUURRDDLLURLRDLURRRDLLULRRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLURRLLDRURDLLLURRRRLLRRDLLULRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDRLURULURRRRRRRDRULLDRRULDDUULLDRDRUULDDDRULLLLLUDDLURRRLLRRRLLLLRRRDLDLUURRDLLDRRULLLRRRRLLLRRLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLRRRULLLRRRRRRLLLLLLRDRRRULLLRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRRLLLDRUUDDLULUUURRRDDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLLLDRURDLLURRRRDLLLULRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLDDRRUDRUULLLLDDRRRUULURRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDDURLULDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLDRRULLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRUULLLLLDLDRRRRURLLLLLDLDRRRLLLURRRRUDRLLLLDRRURDDLUULLDDDDRLURRUULLDDRRULUULDRDLULDRULDDUULDDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRDLLLURRDLLRRRRLDLLUURLDDRULLURRRDLLURRRUURDDUUDDLLURUDDURDDLULRRLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDRDLLLLLUDRRRULLRRDRURLLLLURRRRDLLLUURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLDLUURRRDDLLLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUURRRRDLLLURRRRDDLLURRRDLLULDDRRRUUDDURLLLLDRRRULLLRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRURDULLRRRRRRRRRRRURUDUUULDDRULDDRULLDRDRULLDRDRUULLURDLURDLLDRRURDLURRDDDDULUURDLDUUDDURDLULLLLLRRLULUUURRRDLLRDRLRLLLLLLLLLRRRDLLLLLLLLUURDDLURDDUDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLLRURRDDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRDDULURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLDRUUUULLLLLLLLURDLDRURRLDDULDRRURLLLDRRURRDLLDRURDLDRURRDLLURRDLLUUURRRRDLULLDRRDLULDRULLLDRDRULLLLLUURDLDDRURLURDLDRURDLURRDLUULURRRRLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDULUURDDLRRDLUDURLDUDLURRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLDRRULLLRRRULLLDDRRRULLLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRLRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRUULLLDLRRRRLLLLLRDRRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLULLLDDRRRRRULLLDRDLLRLURRDLLURRLLLRRRLLLRRRDLLLURULLLLLLLLLLULURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUURRDDLURRRRDLLLLLURDULDRURRDLLURRRLLLRRRRLLLLRRDLULRURDLRRDLLUDDDDRRUUULLDDRDRUUULDDDRURRLLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURURRRDLLLRRRDLLLUULRURLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLDLUULDRDRUULDLDRRULULDDRULDLRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDLRRRRDLLLULDDRUULLRLRRUDDDLULRRRRUULLLDLDRRRRRUULLLLLLDDRRRUULLLLDLRRRRRULLLLDDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRUULLDDRDLUUUURDDDDLUURRDDLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLLDRRUULLDRRLLLLDRRRRLLLLRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRULLRDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRDUULDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRLLLRRRUULLDDRRRRULLLLDRRULUULLDDRRUULDLDRDRULURRRRRRUULDDRLDUURDLULDRLRDLULDRDLUUDLDRULLLLLDRRRRUULLLLLDRRRRLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRULLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLLDDRRURDDUURDDLLUURDDULURRDLDUUDRULLDRDLUURRDLLLRRRDLULRDLUURULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRRRURULLLLLDRRDRULDRRULLLLDLRDRRURRULLLLLLRRRLDDRURDULDRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLLDLRRRRULLLDDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLLRRRUUDDRULLLDRRUULLLDRRRLLLDRRRUUDLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRLRDLULDLDRUUUUDDDDRUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLDDLURULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRURLULLLDDRRRLLLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLUDLDRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULULDLDRRUULLDLRDRULLLDRRRULLLDRURLLLDRRULLLDLRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULUURRLULDLDRRLURDDLUULDRDLULDDRULLDRRUULLDDRULLLDURRRLRDLULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRURLULLLLDDRRURLLLLDRRRUDLLLURDRUULLLDDDDRRUULLLLRRRRULLLLDDDRLRRRURDULDRUUULLLLDDDRRRRUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRURRLRDLLURRRDLLURRDLUURRRDDLLLURRRRLLRDLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLDLLURRRRLLLLDRRULURRRLLRRRDLLULRRRDLLURRLLLLRRDLLURRRRLDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLLURLRRDURRDLLURRDLLLLRRRLLLURRRDLLLURDLRRRLLURDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRRLDLULRRRDLULRRRDLURRRDLLLRRRLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUURRDDLLUULLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLUUURDLDRURDLDRURRDLLURRRLLLRRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLUURRRRLLLLRDDRLURRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURDLURRRDLLLURRDLDLURRRLLLDRRULLDRRLRRRLLLDRRUULLLDRRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRRLULLLRRRLLDRRRLULDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLRRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRLLRRULDRRRRLLLRRRUULDDULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULRRDLLRULLRDRRRULLLLLRDRUDRULDRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRUULLLLDDRRLLUURURRRDLDRRLLURRDLLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLDDRRUULLLDDRRRUULLLDDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDUDUURLLLLLLLLLRLLLLRRLLLLLLLRRURDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRRLRRRRRLULLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLRDDRRRUURDLDRUUDDDUURDLDRURLDDRULURRDLLDRDUULLLLRULLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLDLLLLLLULDRDUUDDRULURRRDLLLURRRDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRRRLLURRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRLLLURRDLLLLRRDUURDLLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRURRDDLUDRLLURRRDLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDDLLLLURRRRRLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLUURDRLDLLLURDRRULDLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRDLLLULRRURRRRRDRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLRURURRRRDDLLLLDRRRRUULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRUULLDDULDRDLUURDDDLUDRULUURULRRRRRULDRLULRDDRUDULDRDLULDRULLDRULLDRULLRRULLLDRLDRRURLLLLDRRULLLDRRLDRULLULLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLDLLLLRURDUUDDDUURDLURDLUULLRDDRUULDDRLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRDLURDLLURDLURRDLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLULRRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLUURRRRDRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLRURLDRULDLLURULULDDRULDDRUDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULRULDRDLULDRULDDDUUURDLLDRRULLDRRLDDUUDUDDRUULDDRUULURRRRULLDRRDLULLDRRDLULDRULLDRLLRLRRULLDDRULLLLLLULLLLLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLLLLRURDLDRURDLDRURLRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLULRRRRRLDLLUURRDLRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRRDLDLLLLUDRRRRURLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLULULDDRULRRULLLULUDLURLURDRLLDRURRDLLDRULDRUDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRULLRULDDRULDDRURDLDRULDRRRRLLUULLLLDRDRULDRRRLLUDLURDRRURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRUDDURDULDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRDRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLULURLURRRRRRRRRRRRRDULRRRRRRRRRLRULRRRLLRDLLRURLLLDRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLRRULLLDRRRRULLLLRRRLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLRRLLDRRLLRRULULDLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRDRRRRDLLLURDLRDLUUULDLDLRLLLDDRRRRRUULLLLLDDDRRRLLLLRUULLDRRRRRRRUULDRRRLLLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLULRURRRDDLUURRDLLURRRDLDLURRRLDLURURDRDLLURDLURRDLLURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLURRDLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLRRRLLURRDLLLRRRRLLULRRRDLLURRRRDLLLRRLDRUURRRRRRRRRUULULDRDULLDRRULDRDLULDRLDULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRRRULDRULLDRULLLLRDRRURLLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRULLLLRRRRRRRLLLRLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLDDRRULLLRRULDDDUUULDDDRUULLDRDRULLLDLLURRDLLURRRRLRDLLLURRRDLURRULLLDRRURULDRLLLDRRULLLDRLDRUUUULDLDRRULLDRDRULDDUUDLDRRULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULUURLRRDDLUDDLUURDDLURRRDULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRUULLDLRRRRRLLLLDLRRRRULLDRULLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRRRULLLDULDRURLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRLULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRDRRRRRLUULLDLRRULLDDRURLRDUUURRUULDDULDRDURULDDRULDDRULLLLLDLRRRRRRLULLDLLRRRRRULLLLLLDDRRRRRUULRLLUULLRRRDLDLULRULDRDLULLDRDURDLULDRDULDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLURRRRRRRRULULDLDRRRULDRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLRRRRRULLLLDDRDLLULRRDLULDRDLULLDRRULLDRURLLLLRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRLULLLLDLDRRRRURULLLLDRRRULLLDLRDRURRLLLLLRRRRLDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUURRRRRRULLLDRRDLULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUULRLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLURRRRRRDLULLLLLLLULURDRLLDDRUURDLLDRRUUDDURDDULDRURDLURRDLRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULURRDLRRRRULLDRULDULLLDRRRULLLDRULDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURULLLLLLDRRRRRULLDLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRUULLDDRLULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRURLULLLDDRRULLLLRRRLRDLULLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRUULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDDRRULLLLDRDRRURRRRLULLLDRLLLRRRDLULDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRRULLLLLDLRDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRUDDDDURRULLLDRURRRULLLDRRULLDRULDLRDUULDRDLUURRRRRRRRRRRUULLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDLURDLURRDLUURRRDLDLURRDLURRDRLLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLURDRLLLULDDRULRRDLUUDULLLDLDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLURRLLRRRDLRULDLLURRRRRDLLLUURRRRRRDLDLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURURRDRLLLLRRRRDLLLLULRLULLLLLLLLLDLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLRLLLLRRRRRRRRRRUDRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLDLUUDRURRLLLLRRRRRRDLUDRRRRRRRRURRLRRLLLRRLLLLLLLLLRDDRLLLULDLLDULRRRLLURRRDLLURRRLDLURRRLLLRULRRDDLURRLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLRRRDLLUURDDLRULDLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLUURRRDLDLUDRRLLRURRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLRURRRDLLLLRRLLURRDLLURRRRDULLLLDRRRRULDLULDURRDLUDRULDUDLURRULRUUDDDLULDRRULLRRLLDRRULLLDLRDRUULLDRRDLLURDLURRDLURRRLULLLDDRRULULLLLRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRRRDUDLLLRRRRRDURLLLRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLRDUDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRLDLLURRLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRLDRRRRLRRRULLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRLURRRRRLDURRLLRRDLLURRRDLLLUURRRDLDLURRRLLLRDLURDLLURRRDLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLRURRRDLLLRRRRLLLRRLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRRRLLLLRDLULRUDRRRRLLLLLLLLLURULDDRULRRRDLLURRDLDRURRDLLRRRLDLULLRURDLURLDRURRLLRRDULDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDRLLLLDRLULURRLDDRRRUULLDDRUULRRRUULLDRRDLULLDDULRRRDLDLLLLRRRRUULLLDRRRLLLDRRRUULLLLLLLULDLLLLLLLLLRULRDRDLRRLRLLLLLLRLLLLLLLRRLLLLDLUDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRLDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLURURDRDLLLURRRRDLLRRRLLLURRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRRLDLLLURRRDLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLURRRDLLLURLRDRRDLUURDLDLURRDLURRDLURRRLDLURRRLLRRDLLURRDDLUURRDLRULLDRLDRULURRRDLLUURRDLRDLURRDLURRDLLURLUDLLLLLRLLLRLLLDRURRRRRRRRRUUDDDULDRUULDDRULLLLLLLLDLURRDLURRRDLLLLURDLURRDLLLLLULRRLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLRLURRRLLURDRLLRRDLLURRDLLURRRLLLRRRRRLDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLDLLLUDRRRULLLURRRRDLLLUURRRRDLLLLLRRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDDLLLLULDLRRRRRRULLLLLULRRRRRRDURDDLLRRULDLRRURRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRDLRURDLLLLURRRRRDLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLLUURURRRRRRRRRRRDRDLULDDURLLLRRRLLRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRULLLLDRRRRRULULLDLDRRRULLLLDRDRUDRUURULLLLLLDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDUULDRDLULLDRRULLDRULLLDRULDRRULLDRULLDDRULLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLDLURRDLURRDLURURRDLLLRRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLUURRDRLDLURRDLURRDLULRLDULDRURDLURRDLRURDLLLURLRUDURDLURDLLURDLDURDLURDLLURDLUUDUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDDRULLDRULLDRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULDLLLRURLDRURDULDRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRDRURRULLLLRRDDLURULLDRLLLDRRRRUUUDRLLRRLRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRULURDLDRURRLDLRRLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLURRRLLLRRDLLRRLLURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRLDRURDLLRRLDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLLLLURLLLDLURDDLUULLDRRRLLDRULLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDDRRURDLUUDULLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRURLLLURRRRDLDLUURRDRLLLLRDRULURRRLLRRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRLLLRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRDLLUUDDRRULLLRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLDRDRRRLLLLRURRRRRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLUUULDRRDLLULLDRRLLRUDRUDLULDRRLLLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRURLDLUURRRDLLURRRRDLLLULRDLURLLRDRLLRURDLLURDLRLRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRDRRRRLLLLURRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRURDLLLLLURRRRLLDULDRRRUULLLDDRRUULRRLLLDDRDLUUURDDDDLUUUURRDDDDLLUUUURRDDDDDULLUURRRDDLLLUURRRDDLRURDLLLLUULUURDRLLDRUDRDLRLURLURDLDRURRLLRRDLLURRDLLLLDRRRRRUDLULURRLLLLLLLLLLLLDRURDLDRURDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURLDRURDLULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLLLRDLULRLLDRRULLDRURLULLDRLDRRLLLRRULLLDRRRUULLLDRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLRRULLLDDRRULLDDRUUULDDRULDDRURLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLUUULLDRRDLULLDRDLRURLULDRLLRUDLURDRRULLLDRRULLDRLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRUULLLDLRRRRRRRULLLLDRDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLLDRRURRLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRUULLLLDLRDRRRRULLLLLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLLDRDRURULLDDDRUUULDDRULUDDULLDRRULLDDRUULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRDDURRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRUUURDLDULRRDLULLDRRULLLDDRUDRULDRULLLDUDLURDLUDRRRULLLLLRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLRDRRRUULLLLLDRDRRRRRRULLDLRRLULDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRLLLDRRRUULLLLLLDRRRRRRRLULLDDRRULLLDURRDLLUDRULLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRURLULLLLLDDRRURLDRULULLLLDLDRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDLRRRRRRLULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRRRULLLLLLDDRRRRURLLLLLLDULDRRRRRRULULLLDDDUULDDRRRULLLLDRRRRUDLLLLURRRRRULLLLLDLDRRRRUUUUDLDRLLDRULLDDRULLDRULRRRRRRRRULLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRLDUULDRLRDLULDRULLDRURLLLLRRRULLLDRDRLRLLRRDLULDRURLLLDRURLLLLDRRRULLLDRULLDRLLLRRULLLRRRRLDRULLLLDRRRULLLRRRLULLDLRDRRULLDLRRRLLLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRURLLLDRULLLDRRULLLRDURLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRDLUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRRRRRRRRRRLRDLLLURRDLLURRRDLRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURLDRULLRRRLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLLLLLRRRDLULLRRRRRRRLLURRRDLLURRDDLULRURRDLLRRRLLLRDLRLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUURRDLRRDLULRRRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLUULLLLLLRLLLLLLLLDRURDLLRRRLLURRRDLLLRRRLLURRDRLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRLLLRURRDDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLULRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLLDRRRUDLUURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDRULURRDLRURDLDUURRLLDRLLURRRLLLRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULLLLLLLLLDLURRRLLURRDRLDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRDRLDLUUDRURRLLRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLLUDRRLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRDLLURRRLLLDRRURRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLDLLLURDRRULLLURDRLLURRDLULLRRRLLDRURDULURRDLDLURRRDLLLULRRRRRDLLURRDLLLRDRRLLULDRRURUDDUULLLLDDRRRRULRULLLLDLDRRRRULLDLLURLRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLRULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLUURLLLLLLLDUDLRRRRRRLLLUULLLDURDRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLRRRRRDLLLRRRLLLLRRRRRRLLLLURRRDLLDRURDRLDLRULULDLULLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRUULDDRULDDRURRRDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURULRDURRRRRRLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDDRURDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLLLRRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRLLLLLLLLLLRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLLURRDLLURRRRLDLLRRRLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLURRRRLLLRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURURRDDLURRDLLRRRLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLDUURDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLUURDRDLURRRDLDULDRULLLLLLLLLRULLLLLLLLLLRLLLLULDDRRULRLDRLDRUULDRRLLDRURLURRRLLLLLLRLLDDLLLRURRDLLURDURRDLLLURDLRURDLURRRDLDLULRRRLLDRULURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDRLLLLLLURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUDLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRUDUDLULLDRRULDLRULLDRRULDURDLDRURURRDRRRLDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRULLLLRRRRRLRDLRLLLURRRDDLLRURRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRUDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLRRDLULLRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLRRRLLLLRRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRURLULLLDDRRLDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLUDRULLRLURRRRRRRRRRRLLURRRDRRRLRLLLLLLLLLLRULLDRRRRRRDDUUDLURULLDRULLLDRRULLRRLLLDURDRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLDRRRRLLRULLRRLRDDRULRDLLLLLLURRRRDLLDLUURDDLRLUURDDLURLRURLLLDLLLRLRRULRRRRRRRRRRRDLRRRRRRURRRULLDRRLLRDLURRLLURRRLDRLLLURRRDLURRRLDULLLDRRULLDRRULDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRDLLRRULRDLLURDRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRLULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLRRRRDRLLLLLRDLURRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLDLRULLLLLRRRRDRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRDRRRURLLLLDRLRDLUURRRDDDLLLUUURDDDLUUURRDDDLLUULLRDLURRRRRDDLLLLUDRULURRRRDDURDLLLLURULLDRULLDRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRLLLDRRURRLLLDRLURRULDLLDRURLDRUULDDRDUUUULDDRUDLULDRULDRULDRRULLDRRULLDDRULLLLLLRLRDLULLLURDLDRURRRRDLLLURRRLLLDLURRRRLLRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRLLRLRRRRRRLRRLURRRLLLLRRRRRRRRULDRDLULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLLLRRULLLDRRRULLLDDRURULRLRDLDLURRULRLLLDDRURLURLRRRRRLLULDRDLULLDRRLULDRRULLLDRRLLDRUDLRURULDDLURRULLLDRULDRULDRRULLDLDRRULRRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRDUUDLDRURRRRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDLDRURLLLLRRRDLURRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULRDLDRURURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLURRLDLURDRRRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRURLDRULLDULDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRLLRRULLDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLDDRRRLURRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRUULLLDDRRULRDLLUURRDURDLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRULLRRRDLLLLLRRRRLLULDRRRULLLRLDRRULLDRDLULRURDULLLDDDRRUURULDRULLLDLDDRRRUULLDDRRLLULDRRRRULDURDLULLRRRRRRRRRUDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLUUDDUURDDLURDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRLLLRURLLLLRRRLDRRULLLRRULLDDRLUURRDDLLRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRLLLRRRULLDRLLRULDRRRULLLDRULLDLRRRULLDLLRRULDRRLLRDLULLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLRRRRLLRRRRRRDLURDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRRLLDULDRURRLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLRURDLURDLURRDLULDRURDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLUDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLURRDLLLRRLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLRRRDLUUDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRLDLLULRRRDLLRURRRLLLRRRDLLULRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLLLRRRRLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRLLDRURDLURRDLDRURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDDLRULLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLURDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLUURDLDRULLLLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLLLLDRULLLLLLDRULDRRRULLRRRLLDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLRRRLLDRRULLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRLLRDRURLLLDRRRULLLRDRRULLDRRRULDRULURRRRRRDRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLULURDLDRULULLLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURDRLLDRURDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRDLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLURRRDLLLLURRDLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRDLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURDLLRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLUDLURRRRDLLLULRRRRRRRLLLLRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDRLLLLLLLURRDRLURDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLUURRRDRDLLLURURRRDDLLLURRRDLLLLRRRRURDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLLULLULDRULLLLRRRRDRRRLLLRRRLLLLLLUDDURRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRLLLDRRULLLLLLLLLLDULLLRUDRDLURDLUULDRDURDLURDLLURDLURRDLLURRDLRRLURDLLURRRDLLLURRLURRRDRLDLUURDDURDLLLRRRLLLLRRRRLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURLRLRRDLUDRULDLULLLLLLLDULLLLURRDLLURRDLLRRRRLLLURRDDLURRLLLRDRULLRDUURRDLLRRRLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRRRLLURRDLURRRLLLRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRRRLLUDLURRDLLURDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRLLDULDRURRRRDLLLLLDRUURLLDRRLLRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURDLLURDLULURRRDLLLDRRULLLDRURRRRRRRDURDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURLLLLLDLRULLLLLLLLRLDRRURDLLURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRLLRRLLRRDLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLRRLURRDLURDLULDRULDRULDRUURLDRDLUURDLRRLDLURDLRURLLRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRDLLRRURLLLRRRDLLLURRRRLLRRDLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLRLLLULRRLDRRRULLDRRLLRLLRRRULLLLRDRRULLLLLLLLLDLUDRDLRRRRRRRRRULRLLLLRRRRLLLLLLLURRDLRRRRRRUDRULLRLLDRRRLLLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRLLLLRRUDRULLLLLLLLLLDRDLRRRRRRRRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURLLLDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRURLLLLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDLRRRLLLRRULLDRLLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLRRULLLDRRULLDRRURDRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULDLULLDRRURDLULLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRURRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLDLRRRRRRLURLLLLLLRLRLDDRRRUDLURDLULLLLLLLLLLLURRRLDLURRDLURRDLRRRLLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLRRRDLLUUDDRULRRLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUURRRDDLULDDRUDRULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURDLULLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRULDURDLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRRLLLLRRRULLDRULLLDRRRLLLLLRRULLLRRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULDULDRULLLLDRRRUULLLLDRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLRRRRLULLLDRRRRLRLULDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRDLLLLRRRLLLURRRRDLLDRRULLLRDURRULLDDRULLDURRULLLDDRRURRLLLRRLLRRRULLLRRULLDDRLUURRDDULLDRRULLDRRULLLDDRUUDRRRRRRRULLDRULLLDRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDLDRRURDULDRUULDLRRLLLRRULDRULLDRRULLDLRRULLDRRLURDLULDRULLDRDLURRLLRRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULRDRULLLDDRURDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUULDLDRUURDLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLLLLRRRRLLLLRRRLLLRRRULLLDDRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUDRRRRRRRRRRRRLULDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRULRRLLDRRULDRRRLLLRRRLLRRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRLLRRRLLRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRURLLDURDRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRRUDLULDRRRLULDRRLLURDRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRLRULDRRUULDDRLUURDLDRRULRDRULLDRRRULLLRDRRURLLRDRULLLDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLDRRRLLLURRDRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLRDRRRRLRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLRDRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRDURRRRRRLLLLLLLLDULLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLRRRLLLLLULLLLRRRRRLRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRULDDRULDUURLDRLURDLRDRRULLDRULDRRRLLLURDRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDLRRRRULLDLRRRRULLLRRRRRLLLDRRLLLRRLLLRRRULLRRRLLLDRRRLLLRRRULDRULLDLRDRRUULLDRRRLLLURRDRLDLUDLURRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRUDRRULLDRRURLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRURLLRRLLDRRURLLDRRRULLRLDRRRULLDRRULDRRLLRRULLDRRULDRUDLRLURDRULLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRUDRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRLLRRULDLRRLLRLURDRRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRLLRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDLRRRRULLLDRRURDRULLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULULDDRLUURDDULLDRRRULLDRRULLRRDLRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLRURRRRLLLLLLLLLLRRRRLURDRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRLLRRULDRRULDRRULDRRUDLRRULLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDDRRRRLLLLURRLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLULDRUDRRLLRRLLRULDRRRLLRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRURLLDRRULRRLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRULDRRLLRLURDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRLLRRULDRULLDRRUDLRRRRRLLRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDLULLLLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRURDULDRULLDRULDLURRDLULDRRULLLLLLLDRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRRUDULLDRURDRULLDRULDRULRDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRUDRULDRRULLDRRULDRRRLLLRLURDRULLDRRULDRRUDLLURDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRURLLLDRRRLLLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRURLLLLDRRRRURLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRURLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDLRRRRRLULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLLRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULDRRULDLURRDLLLURRRDLULDRRULLLRLLLLLLLLRRRLDRRULDRRULRRRRLLLDLRRRLLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDURDLLRRULDDRRURULDDLLURRLRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRURLLLLDLLLLLLLRLLLLLULLLLLRLLLLLDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRURLLDRRULDRRLLRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRLLRRRLLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRULDRRRULLDRRRLLRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRLLLLRRRRULLRDURDLLLDLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLRLURDRULDRRRULLRRLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDLRRRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRULDURDRULLDRRRULDRRULLRRRLLDRRULDRRLRRULLRDURDLULDRRUDRULLDRRRULLDLRRRRULLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDULLLLLLLLLDLLLLLLULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDLRRRRULLLDRRRULDRRUDLLURDRULLDRRULLRRDRULLDRRRULLLRDRRURLLLRRDRRULLLRRLLRLDRRRULLLRDRRRULLDRRRULLLUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDLRRLLLLLLRLLLLRRLLLLLLLDRRULDRULLRRRLLDRLLRRLLRRRLULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLRRRULLDRRULLDRRULDRRULLDURDLURRDLURRDLLRRRRLLLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLURRDLURRDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLUDRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRRUDLRULLLLDRRRRULLDLLULLLDLURRRDLLRRLLURRDLRRRLLLURRDLURDRLLRRULLDRRRLDRULRDLURURRLLRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDURDLLURRDLULLLLLLLLLLRRRDRURRDRULDRULRDLULDRRULDUDLULLLLDRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLRRRRLLDRULRDLULDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLLRLRRRRRRLDLLLLURRLDRULDRRRLLRULDRRRLLRRULLDRRULLDRRRLLURDRULLDRRRULLDLRRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRUDULLLDRULRDRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLRRRDLULLLLLLLRLLLRRLLLLLLLLLLLRDRURRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLULRRRRLDLUURDDLRUULDRRDLURRLLRRRDLLURRDLURRDLLRRRRLLURDLLURRRDLLLRRRLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDULDURDLULLLDLLLLULLLLLDLLLLLDURRRRRRULDRRULDRRLLRRRULLRDRULDRRULLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRRLLLRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRULRDRULLDRRUDRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLRRRLLLDRRULDRRRURLLLDRRRULLDLRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLRRLLRDRRULLRRLDRRULDRRULLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRLLRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLRRRRULLLRRLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRUDRULDRRULLDRRRULDRUDRRULLDRRUDLLURRDLULDRRULLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRLLLLRRRRRLLULDRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLUDRULDRRULDRRULLRDRRULDRRULRLDRRRLULLLRLLLLLLLDRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRURLLDRRULDRRULDRRLRULDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDLLLLLULLLLDRRULDRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRUDRULLDRRUDRLRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLRRRRLLLLLLDULLLLLLLDRRULDRRULRRRLLLDRRULLDRRRLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRURLLLRRRRLLLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRUULDDRLUURDDLLRRULLDRRRULLDLURRDRUDLULDRRRULLLLLLLLRDRRURDRULLLDRRULDRRULDRRRRRLLLULLLDRRRRRUDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLRRRDRLURDRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLRRDLULLLLLDRRRRULLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRULDRRLLRRRULLDRRULDRRURLLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRUDLLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRLUDLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRLUDRRLULLLLRLLLLLLLLRLLDLULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULRRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULDRRULRDLUDRULDULLDRRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRULDRUDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRLDDULRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRUDRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRUDRULLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLRDRRULRRRLLLRRLLDLRRRULDRRURLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLRRRLLLDRRULDRRRLLRRULLRRRLLDRURLLDRRRLLLULDRRRULLDRRULDLRRRULDRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLRDRRRRULLDRRULLRRLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLULLLLDLULDRRRULLDRRRRULLRDURDLULLDRRRULLDRRRLULLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDRULRRLDRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRULDLRRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLURDULDRLLLRLLLLRRLLRRRLLLLLRDLLLLRRRRRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLRDRURLDLULDRRRULLDRRULLRLLLLLRRLLLLLDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLRRLLRURRDLLRRULLDLURRDLURRRDLLLRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDULLDRLULDRRULDLLURDLLLLLLLLLLURRLDRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRLLRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDLLLLLRRULDRRRLLDRUDLURUDULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULRDRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLRDRRULDRRULDRRULRDULLLLLDRULDRRRULDRRULLDRULDRULLDRRRLLRULDRULRLRDRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULDRULLRLDLULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULRDLLLURRLLDRRULLRLLDRRULLLDRRRULDLLLRRULLDRULDRRUDRULLDRRULLDLUURDDLRUULDRDLLURDRRULLDRRULDLLURDRULLDURLDRULDRRULDLURDLURLRULDDRULURDDLUUDURRRRRRRRRRRRLLRULDRRLLLRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRURLLLRDRURLLLDRRRULLLLRDRLLRRRULLDRULLLDLRRRULLLLDRRRULLRDLLURDDLURRULLDRULDRRULLDRDLUUUURRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRLRDDDLUUUULDDDRULLDDRRURLLRRDLUULUURRDDDRRDLLLUURDRRDDLUDRULLUURRRDRRLLRRDLURRRRLDLRRLLLURRRDLLLRLURRRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLLUDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLUURRDLRRRRRDLLURRRRDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRLLLRDLURRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRLRRULLDRRULDRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRULLDRRRRRRRRLLLLRRRRRRRLRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDURRRRRRULLLLLLDDUUDDRRRRRRRRRLLLUULURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLDDRUURUULLDDDLURRRLLDLRRULDLURRLUULDRRDDDULLUUUUDLRRRRDRRRULLLDRRLLLUDRLLRRRRLLULLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRUUULULLLUDDDDDRRUUULLLDDDRRLLULUUURRDDDDRUUUUULLDRDLULURURDDDDDLLLUUUUUURRRRRLLLLRURRLDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUURRRRLDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUURRRRLRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLRRUDUUUULLLUUUUUUUUUUDLURRRRRRRRRLLLDRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUULURLDRULLLRLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDLDDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUDULRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLRUDUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDUUDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRLLDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDLRDDDLLUUUURRDDDRDULDRRUUUUUULLLDDDDUURULRDLURRRUULLDDDDRUUDRLLRDLURDURRUUUULLLLRRLDDDRUUULDRUULDRUULDRRDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRURDLDDLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDRLURDLURDRURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLURDLLURRRDLLRURDLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLRRRRRDLRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLDRDDDDDDDDLDDDRRRURDLLUDLRURDLLURDLLRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLURRRRDLLUURRDDLLLLLDDDDDDDDDRLLLLDDRRULDDRULLLLDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUURLLLLLLDLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLRRRRRRUDULLDRRLRULDRRULLLLLLRRURDLURRRDLLLURRRLRRDLLURRDLURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRURDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUULLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUDDDDDDDDDDLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDLLLLRDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLRRUUUUUUUUDUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDULLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUULRLDRULLRRDDLDUUUULLLRURLRRRRLLLLURRRDLLRRDLUURDDLULDRRULUULDLRRRRDRULLDRUUUUUDLDRRDLULDRUURDLURDLULRRRLLLDRRRDDRURUULLLLLDRRRUULLLDDRRRULLLDRUURRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULURLDRULLUUUUUUUUUUUUULRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDRDDDULLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRDDDDDDDDDDRDLRLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRDDDDDDDDRRRDLURRDLURRDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRULLLLDRRRDLRLRULDRRRRULLLLDULDRRRRRRUULULLLLLLDDDRRRRURUULULDDDDRLUDUURULULLLDDDDRRUUUULLDDDDRRRRRRURLRLLLUUUULLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRUUDRDUUDLUDRDLUURRRRRDDLLLLURLDRURRRDLURRLLLLLLLLLUUULLLURULLDUDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDLRDDDDDDDDDDDLLRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDULRRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRUUUUUUUUUDLRULLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUULLLLLRLLLLDDDDDDDDRDDURRRRLLLLRRRRRRRUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDRULUUUDLURRDURDUDLLURRRDLLLURRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDULRULLRRLDRUULLDRDRULLLDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLURRRDLLLUURRRRDDLLLLUURRRDRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUURULRDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLDDRLRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDRDDDDDDDDDULRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRLUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULLDDDDDDDDRDDLRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDRURUURUDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUURLRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUDRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUURRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUDDDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDLDDDDDLLDRULLDRULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUURRDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUDLRRRRDDDDDDLLLLRUDUURRRDDLLLUUUUUUDDRRDRDRUULLLDDRRRULLLRRRLLLDRRUULLLDDRRUUULLLDDLUURRDDDRRUUUUULLDURDLDRRUUULLRULDLLLLURRURRRDLUDRULDDLLLLLUUURRRRRDDDLLLUUUDDDRUUURRLULRRRDDDDDDDURDDDDDURRDLLRRRLDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDURDUDLURRDLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRDDDDDDDDDRRDLURURRDDURDLLUUDDLURRRDLLLURURRDDLLURRRRDLURDLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDRLRRRRRRRRLDRDDLDDDDDRRRRRRRDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUDRDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDRLDURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLUURRRDRDLRUULUDDDLLUUURRDDDLLLDDDDDDDUULDDDRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLDDDDDDDDDDLRDRRULLRRDLULDRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDLLLLLDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUULDLLLLLLURDLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURDLURRRRRRDLDLLRRULLLURRRRRULLDDLLLLURRDLUUUURRRDDDDLLUUUUURRDDDDDLLUUUUUULDLDDDDDDDDDDRLRRLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLLULLDDRDDDDDDDULDDRUULDDRULLDRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUULLLLUURDLLRRRRRDLLLUURRRDDRURUULULDDDDLULLLLLLLLLLLDDDDLDDRDLLDRULLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRLUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDULDDDRLRULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUULDDRLLLLLLUURRRDDLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRRDLDUDLLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLUUUURRRRDDDDUUUULDDDDLUUULLUURRDDLLLURDLURRRRRLDLLLUURRRRDLRULDDLLUUDDLURDLURUURRDDDLLUUUURRDDDDLLLUDDDDDDDRRLLRRRUUUUUUUUUUUDLLDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUULLLLURRRRRLDLLLLDRULUURRRRRDLLDLLURRRLLLDRRURDLLLURRRDLLUURRRDDLDLURRDLLLURLUURRRLDDLLLDLLLLRDDDDDDDDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDDUDDDDRDRRLLLLRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUULDDRULLLLLLLLLLLURDLDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRRUUUUUUURRRUULLLDRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLDRULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDLDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLUDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLLDDUUULDDDRRLLDRUUULDDDRULLLDDRRRULLLLLDRULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUDDDRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLRLLDLLLLLDLRDLLUURDDLUUUURLRLLUDLURRDLLUUUURLRRDDLULURURRDDDUUULDDDDRDDDDRDLLUUUUUUUURULLLDDDDDDDRDDLRRUUUUUUUUUDLLLDDDDDDDRDLRRRUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUULURLDRULLLLDDDDDDDDDURRRRRLUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUURRRRDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRUUUUUULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUDLLLURURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUULDRLURDLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDDDDDRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUDDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRUULULDDUULDRLURLDRULDDDRRRULUUUULLDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUDLLURURDDLLURRRRLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLUDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRULLLLDRULDRRULLRLDRULDUUDDRUULUDRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUULRDULDUDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRRRRRRDURDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULDLRUDLRURDLLUUUUUUUUUUUDRRULLDRRULLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLUDDDDLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLRRRDLURRDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUDLRLLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRULRRRRRRRRDDDDRDDDRRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLDURRRRRRRRLLURRDDLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLRRRUDRULLLLURRRRDLLLUURRRDDLLLUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDRDLLLUUUUUUUUUDLUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUULURRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDUUDULLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLRUUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDUUURDLLLLLLLLLRUUUUURRRRRRRRUDDDDDDURDLLLLLLLLLLRUUUURULDLRRUUUUURRRDDLLRRRDDLULLUURRDDDLULUUURRDDDDLLUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDDRDDRLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUULURDRULDRULRULDRRULRDRULLDRRULDUULDRRLDRULLDRULLDRRRUDDDDDDDRLRRRRRRDDDDUULLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURUULDLRURDDLULLUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUULUUDDRUUDLLURRDLURLUDRDLUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLULUDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRLUUUUUUUUDLRLLDRRULRULDLRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDRULRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUDDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUDRULDRDDLUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDRDULDRUUURDLRRRRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRUULLDDRUURLLLLURULLLDRRRULDRRLLLRRULLRRDRRLLLLRRRULLLDRDRUUDRULLDDRDRUUUDDDLURUULLRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDRRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUURRRRLLRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUULRLDDRUULDDDRUUDDLURURRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUDDLLDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDRLRRRRUUUUUUUDLLLDDDDDDDULRRRRUUUUULLLLDDDDDRRRRRUUUDUDDDLUUUUUURLLDRULLLRRRLLLDLURDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRDRRRUULLLULURRRRDLRDLUURRRRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUDLRUDUDLRRRRRLLLRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLRURDDUULDRDLUURDDULLLRRRDLUULLLDDRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLULLLLDDRRRRUULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRUULLLLDRDRRRULLLLDRDRUDLRLURDLULULLLRRDLLUUDDURRDLLURRRDLLDRDRRRUUDDLUULLDDRLUUUURRRLRRRLRULLLDRRUDRULLLDRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRULDDDDDDDDDRLLLLLUUUUUUUUUDRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUUDRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLRUUUUUUDRRRULULDLDRRUDDDDURULLDRUUUULLDDDDUUDDRRRRDDDULRRRDLLLLLLUUUUUULLDLURDURDLUURRDDLUURRRRRRDDDDDDRRDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRDDDDDDRLURDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUDRRRRRRRUULLLDDRULLLDDRUULLLDRRRUULDLRRRRLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLRDRRURLUULDURRRRRRDRRRULLLURDLDRULLULLDDRDUUDRULDRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRRURRRDRRRRDDDLLDDLURRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRURDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUULRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUULRLRDRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRRRRRDRDDLDRRRLUDRUUULLDDRRUUUULDDDRUULLURDLDRURRDLLUURUUUULDDRULDDDRUUULLDDDDRDULRRULUURLLLRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLRUUUUUUURRRRLLLLRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULULLDRLDRRUDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDURRDLLLLLRUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUULDDDRULDDDDDDULDRRUUUUUUUDRDLURRRRRULLLLLRDRRRRULULLLUDDDRRRUULLLRRRDDRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLDRULLRRRDDDLLLLLULURRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLRUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDUDLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLRUUUUUULRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUURRLRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUURRRRRRRRRLRDRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRLDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUURRRRRRRRRRRDRUDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRLULRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRLDLDRRLRUULDDDRULDRULLRRRRRURRRRLRLRLDRURUUDURDLULDRUUURDLULLRRRLLDRRULLDRUUURDLULLDRRULRDULURDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDURRDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLDDDDDDDRRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDURLLLLLLLLLLLLURLLDDDDDRDDDULRRUULLDDRRUULLDLULRUDDDRRRRRRLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDUUUUUUDDDUUUURDDUDDDDLUUURRRDDDLLLUUURRRDDDLDLLUDRRUDRUDULLLUUULRRRRRDRUUUULLDDDDDRRRDUUDLURDDLUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDUUULLLRRDRDDRUUULLLLLDDDDUUULDLDRRRRRRUDRULLULLUUUUDLLLRRRRRRRRDDUUUDDDLUUUUURDDDUUULDRDDDDRLLUUUURRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRLDDDDDRLLLLUUUUURLLDDDRUDDDRUUUULUDDDDDDLULRLLLLLDDRRRRRRRUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUURDDUURDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUURRRRLLLULRDLURDRRULLLDRRUULLDDRRRDDDDDDDULLLLRUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDLDRDLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRUDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLRUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDUUUUDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDULLRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLRRDDDDDDUURRRRRRRRRRRLUULLLLLLLLLLLLRDDRRRRRRRRRRRRDLUULRRRRUURURDDLUUULRDULDRUULDDDDDDURUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDULLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDUUUULDRLDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUDRUUULLDDDDRUURDUULDDRUULDRUULLLLDRRRRLLRRULLDRRULLDDRDDRUUUULLDDDDDRRUUUULLLDRDDDDDLRRRUUUUULLLDDDDDDULLRRRRRUUUUULLLRRDDDDDDUDRUUUULDDDDRUUUULLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLRRRRLLLLULLLLLRDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLULLULDLLLLLLLLLLLLLULRURUDLLUDLLLLRRRRLLLLLRLRULDDDURULDRURDDURDLRRLLRDLLURDLUULLLDDDRRRRLUUURLLLDDDRRUUULLLDDDRRRRLUUUULLLLDDDDDURRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRUUURLRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUULULLLDRRRDLULDDDUUUURDDDDUUUULDDDDRUUUULLDDDDRRUUULDLUURRDLRDLUDDDDDRUUUUUULLRDDDDDDRUUUUULLDDDDDDRRUUUULLLRDLURRDLULRURDDURDLUULRRRRRRRRRUURDRLLURDULLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRLLLRDRDLUURRRRLDDDURRRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRULLLLDDRRRRUULLLDRRRULLLLDDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLDRRURULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRUULLLDDRUULRRLLLLLLDDDDDDDLLLLDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUURDLULLLLLLDDDDDDDUDLLLDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUULLLLLLLRDDDDDDDULLLDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLUDLDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUDRDRDLRULRUDLDRUULUULDDDDRURUULULLLLLLLDDDRUDRULLDRRRULLLRRRRLLDRRULLDRRRULLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRDDDDDRDLUDRRULLLRRRDULLLRRDURDLULLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLDDDLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUDULURDRRRRRRRRRDLULLLLLLLLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDULLLLLRDDUDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRLURUURRULLLLLLDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUDLLLLDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDRUULDRULDRRRRRRRUULRULURLDRRRRRRRRRRUDUULDRLLDRRULLDRDRULRULDDDRUULDDLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRUUULLRRRRRURDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURDDLUURDDUUURDLDUUUDDDLUURDDUUUUDDDLUURDDLUUURDDLUUURDDUUUDDLUURDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUURRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRULLDDRRULLDRDRULLDDDRRRRRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLLLLLLLLRDDDRUULDDRUUULDDRURULULDDRRUULLDDRUUUDDLUURDDLUUURDDLUUURDLUURDLRLLLLURRRRDLLLLLLURRRRDLLLLDRRRRRLRDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLULDURRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRLRRLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLRRURUUULDDRULLDDRRRULUDDDDRULRULLDRRUULDDDRUULUDDDRRULLDDRRUULDDRULDDRURRLLURDRDLURDDLLUURRLDDULDRRULLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLURRRRDDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRRRLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURDLUULUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRLLULLUULRURLDDRULURDLDRRLURDLDRRULRDLDUURDLDRUURDRLDLDRRULRDLDRULURDLDRURDLURRDLLLURRRLLRRRRDLDLURRDLULDRULLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLRRRRLLLRURRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLUURDDLURRRDLLLURDDUURRDLLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLURRDLLLRRRRLLLURURDRDLLRRLDRULLLLLLLLULLLULRRLLRDRLLURLDDRULURDLDRRULRDLURRDLLURRRDLLLRRLLRRLDRURRLLLRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURURRRDDLLURRRDLLURRDLLUDURRDULDRURLDLURRLDULDRUDLRURDLLUUULLLLDRRURRDLLLDRRURDLDRULURLLLLLLLUURDRLLDDRUURDRLLDRURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLURRDLLRLDRRULLLLLLLLDRRURDLURRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLUDUDRRULDLUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULLLURRDULLDDRUURDLDRRURDLLURDLDRURDLDRUUDDURDLURDLURRRRLLLLLDRRURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLUURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLDLLLLULURRRRDDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLULRRRRRDLLLLLURRDLLUURRRDDLLURRRLLDRURDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLLLLRRDLLUURRDDLURRRLLLDRURDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLUURRRDRLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRLDLLURRDLLRRRLURDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRUULDDRULLDDDRRLDLUUDDRULURRULURRDURRRDRULLDRUULLDLDRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLRDRULLDDRULLLLUURRDLLDRURDLDRURDLURUULLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLDLRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRUULLDDRRLLLLDRUULLRRDLRRRRLULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRLRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRDDRLLLLLUURDDDLUUURDDDLDUUUDDDDUUUURDRDLDDULUDUURDDLUURLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDDLULRRRLLURLDDRULURRRLLLLRURRRDDLLURRRLLLURRRRDLLLRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURUDDURRRRDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLURRRRDLDLRULDRUULLLLLLLUUUURDLDRRULRRLLRLDRURDLDRUUDDDUURDLDRURDLRUDLDRURDLLDRUDRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURLDRLDRUUDLUURDDLDRRURDLLURDLDRURRDLLULRRRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLUURRRDRLDLUURRDDLLURRRLLRRDLDRRULLDUDRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDLRRRRRLLLLRRRRUULLDDRRRULLDLUURDDLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLRDDRURLURDDLUULDDRURLLUDLRRRDLLULRRRRRUUUUULDLRDRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRUDRULULDDRULLLDRRRRLULLLLDRRRULLLLDDDLURRRLLURRRLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLRRRDRLLLLURRRDLLLLURRRDLDLLUURDDDLUUURDDDLUURDDDULUUDDRDLUUUDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUULLDRRULLLDRRLLLRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDLRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDULLRDRRRRULLLDLRRRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRRUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLDUURDLLRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUULLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDRDLRLURDLUUURDDLUUURRDRDLLUURRDDLULRRRRDLDLUURLLDDRLURDLUURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRLLLDRDUUURDRLDLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRLLURRDRLDLLURRLLRRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLLULLLRDRURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRRLLLLRRRRRDDDDDRLLLLUUUURRRRLDDDRLDLLLRRLLUUUURRRRRLDDDDRLLLLLLRUUURRRRRRRRRRRLDRRRRRRRDURDLUURDDLUUURDLLUURRLLDRRRLULLLDRRRLLLLRRULLLRRRRLLDRRULULDLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLDRRRUULLLDRRRLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLDRRULLDDURRULLLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRURULULLDDDLRRRRLLLDRRULLLRRRDLLURRRULLLLDRRURULLLDRRULLLDDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRRUDLLLURRRRRDDLLLLURRRRLLLLLRUURRRRRDDDLLLLLULLLLLLLLLLRDLUURRDDLUURDURRDDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRDLURRDDUURLDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRDLLUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRULDRRULLLLRDRLUDLURDLURUURRRRRRUUULDRDLULLRDRRLDLULLDRRDDLUULDRRDLLULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDURDULDRUURLDRRRRDLLLLLURLURRRRDDURDLLLLULLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLDRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRURULLLLLLLLLDDRDRRRRURRULUDDDULDLLUDLUDLLURRRRRURULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRULLDRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRLDRRRDLLLUURRRRDDLLLULUDRDLUURRRDDLLLLURUDDULDRUURRRDDLLLUURRRRDDLLLLUULRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRLDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULLDRULLDRRLLLRULLDRRULDRRULLRRLLLLLDRRULDRRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRURLLLDRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRRRLULDDRULLLRRDURDLULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDLRDUULDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLRRRUULLLDDRULDRUDLURDRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRURRLULLLLDLDRRRRURLLULRDLURDDUDLURRDLLULDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULULLLLDDRRRLLLULLDRRRRURULLLLDLRRRRULLDLDRRRUDLLLULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDLUURDDLRURDLLUUURLRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDLULDRURLLLLDRUULRRLLDDRRULLLDRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRUULLLDRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLDRULLLDRRRLUDRULDRULLDRULLDRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRUULLLLLDDDLURRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRUULLLDDRRRRULDRULLDURRDLULLDRRULLRRDLLURDLRRRLULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULULLLLDDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRLULLDRRRRRUULLLDDRRULDLUDRUULRDDLULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDDLUUURUDDDDDLUUURDDDLUURRDDLLURRRDLLLURRRULLDDDUULLDRRRUULRURURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLULRULDRDLULLDRDRDLULRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRLLLLDRRRRUULLLDRRRULLLLDDRRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLLDDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLRDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRUULLLDDRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLRRRDLLURRULLLLDDRRUULLLLDRRRRDLLURRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDDRRRRUULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDLRDRUUULDLRRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLDRRUULLLDDRRRULLLLLDRRUULLLDDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRUULLLLDDRRULLDLRRUULLLDRRRLLLRRRRULLLLDDRRRUULLDDRRULDLULLDRRLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDLDRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLDDRURLDLURRRLLURRRRULLLLLDDRRURUULLLDDDDRRUULLLDDRRRULURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURLUUUULLDDDRRRLLDRUULUDDDRRDDLUUUDDDUUURDDLURUDDDURDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULDULDLLLLLDRULUUDLURDLDRURDLURRDLLRRRLDURDLLRRLLURRDLLLRRRRRLLLURRDLLLLURRRDLURRDLLRRURRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLRRRDLLURRRLLLDLULRRRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLURRRRDDLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLURRRDRDLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRUURDRURUDULDRDLULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRURDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRURRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRDLLRRRDLLLLRUULUURRRRRUULDRDLULDRDLULLRDRDLRLLLRRULDRDLLLRDRUULLDRRULDLDRLURURRDLLDRRULRDLUULLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLRUDRRLLLLLLLLLLLDRURDLLDRRURDLURRDLURRRDLLULRRRRLDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLUURRRDRRLDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRDLLUDRRULDLUURRRDRDLURLDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLRRURRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLURRRLLLLRDLLURLURRRRRRRRRRRLDDLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRURRDLULDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLDRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRUULLLDLRDRRULLLDDRRULLLLULUURRRRDLRRRULLDDRRLLRRRULLLDRRRLURDLULDRULLLDLRDRRUDDLUDRULUDLURRRLLLRRDLLURDDLUUUDDDUURDLUDRRDLLUDRRLLUDRRULDLDUULLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRDULDLURUULDDDUULDDRURLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRULURRRDLURRDDLLLURURRRDDLLUURRDDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLULRRRRLLLRRRRDLLLDUURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRDDRUUULLLLLLLLLUDRLULDUURRDDLDLUURRDLLLRRDLURRRRRRLULLLDRRULLDRRLLLLRRRLULLLRDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRDDDLLUUURDRDDLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUDUULDDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLUDDULLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRUULLLDDRRRRURDRLLLLLURRDRURLULDRRDLDLULLUULLLLLLLLLLLLRRDDDDRLLDRUUULDDDRUUULDDRUUULDDRUULURDDUURRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUURRDDLURRRLDLULLRRRLLDRRRULLDRRRRLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLRRLDRRULLRRLDRURRRRRDDDDDRLLLLLLLRUUUUUDRRRRLDDDDLLRRLLLLRUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDRUDDLLLLLLLLLLLLURULLDRLULRDLURLDRRULLDRRLLLRRULLLLLDRDLLLLUUURRRRRRDDRULLDUULDLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRURLDRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLDRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLRULLDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLRRRRURDLLLLLLLLLURLURLLLLLLLLDRURDDLURRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLULRURRRRDLDLLURRRLDLLURRRRDLULLDRURDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRRULLURRRRLLLRDRRLLURRDLLLRDRUULUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDDDRUULLLDRRLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRULLLDLDRRRLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRRULLLLDDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLRDLLLLDRRRRUUUUULDLLLLLLLLLLRDRLLLUURRDDLLURDDDLUURRDDLLURDDLURDLURRDLUURRDRLLRRRDLDLLRRULLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRLDLLURRLLRDRURDLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLULLLLULUUDLRDLURLLRULDRRULLDRRDLULLDRRDLULDRDLULDLDRRULDLRRLLLDRUUDDLURRRULLLDRUULLDRRRLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRURLDLLRRRULULDDDUULDDRUUUDULRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRLRRRRRUDULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDLDRRUULLLDRRRDLUURLDRUULLLDDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLDRRUULRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULRLLLRLLLRRLLDLRLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDLRRRDUULDDRRLRULDRRULLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRLULDRRULRRRULLLLLDDRRRUULLDRRDLLURLDRUULLLRRRRRLLDRUULLDRRLLLDRRRULLLLLDDRRRRLLLLRRRURDLLLRRRUDULDRUULLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRDLUURDDDULUURDDUULDDRDLUURDDLUDRRLLURDLDUUDRULDDURDLUUULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRDLUULLDRRLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLDLRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRUULLDDRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRURLULLLDDRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLLRRRRLLLDRUULDDRUULLDRUDULRDDRRDLULDRRDDLLUURRRLDDRLLLLRULLURLRRRRRDDLLLLURLLDRRUUUULURRRDUDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUULDRDLULDRRULLLDRRULLDLLRRULDRULLLDRRULDLLRRLURDLULDLDRRUDURDLULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLULLLLDLRRRRRRULLDRULLDRRULLRDLULDRRULLLLDDRRUULRDDLULURRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLDDRRRULDLLULLDRRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLDDRUULDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRUULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRURLULLLLLDDRULLLLDRRRRRRRUULLDLULLDLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRUDLLLURDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLURRLLURRDDDLLUUURRDDDDLUUUDDDLULUURLDDRUUURDDDDLUUURRDDDLDLUDRULURRRDLLLUUDDUDRULURDDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUULLDRRULLDLRRRRRLULLDRRULRRRLDLRULLLLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLDDRRUULLLLDRRDRRULLDRRULDRULULLDDRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRUULLLLLDRRRRDULLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLLDRRRUDURRRRLLLLLLRRRRURLLLLDRRRRULLDRUULLLDDRRRULLLLLDRRRRUULLLLDDRRURLULLLDDRRUULLDLDRRRURLLLRLLDRDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLULLLDURDLURDURDLLURUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDURRRRRRRRRRRURDLULDRULLLDRRULLDDRULULLDDRRRRULLLLLDRRURULLDDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRURLLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRUULLDDRRULLLLRRRLLLDDRRURLLLLRRRDLULRUDRULLLDRRLLLRRULDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRURRUULDRDLULDRDLULLLDLRDRRRULRDLLURRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRULLLLRRRRDLULRDLURRRULLLDDRULULLDRRRDLURULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDLUDRDLUURDDLUURUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRRUURDDLURDDLURDLURRDLLURRRRDLLULRRRLURRDRLLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLUURDDURDLULRRRDLURRDLURRDLLUUULRULDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDDDLUURDDURDLLURRDLLURDURRDDLULRDURDLUDLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRLLRRRLLRRDLLLRRRLURRLDLLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLURRRDLRLLURDLULLRRDRURDLURRLRDLUUURRRRRRRULDRDLULDRDULLDRRLURDLULLDRULLRRRRLLLDRRUULLDLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLURURDDLRRLLRULDLRRULLLLLRLLLLLLLRRRRLDLLUURRRRLLLLDDRULLURRRRDLLURRRDLDLUURRDULLDDRULLURURDRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLUURRDLLLURRDLLLRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDDDDLUUURRRDDDLLLUURRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLULLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLRRRRRRRRRRURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDLLURRRLDLULRURRDLLRRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRLDLULRUDLLRRRRDLLURRRDLURRLLRRRDLLLUURDLLRRRRRDLLURRDLURRLLRRRRLLLRRDLLLURRRDLULUUDDULDRUULDDDRUULDDRRUDLRLURDLURRRDLURDLRULDLLRRRRRLLLURRRDLLLLURRDLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRDLLRRURLLLLRRRRRDLLLLUURRRDDLRURDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLUURDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRLDRULLLLLLLLRLLRLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLDRURDLURRDLURRDLLLLLLLURRDLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDRLLLRLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLULRRRRRLLRDLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLULURRRRRRRRDDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLURRRRRRDRLLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLUDURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURDLDRULDDDRULLRDRUULDDRULRRDLLDRRRLURDLLURRRDLURRUDRLLRRDLURDLURDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLULURRRDDLURRDLLURRRLDLURURRDLLUDDLURDLURRDLLUURRDDLRURDLULLRULLLRRRRRRRDUDLLLLLLLLRLLULDRRRLLRRLLLLLLRLUUURDDLURDDDUUDLURDDLUDURDLURRDLLURRRDLLRRRLURRDLLLURRRLDLLLRURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLULRRRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLRULLRDRRURDLULLRRRRRRRULLLLLLULUURDLDDRUUULDDRDULDRULDDRUURDDLURRLLRRDDLUDRUULRRDLLDRURRULLRULDRDLULDRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRRULLLLLRLLLDLLURRDURDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRRRRUURRRRULDRDLLLRRLLRRULLDRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLDLRRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLDLRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRLULLLDRRULLLDRDRULDDRULLLLLUURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUURDRLLDRURDDLURDDLUDRLURDLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRLLRRRDLLRRLLURRRDLLURRDLLUURRDRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLRRRRRLDLLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLRLUUDULDRDLULLDRRDULDDRULLDRRUUULDLDRDRUUDLLRRRRRUUUURDLLRULDRDLULLDRRDLULLDRRLULDRDURDLULLDRRULLLDDRRURUDLLDLRULLDRURDLULLURDLDRRLURDLUULLLLLLLRLLLLLDRRURDLDRURDLLURRRLLRRRRLDLRRLLLRLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDDLRULURDLLURRDLULRLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUURDLULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLDLLLDLDRRUDRRULLRLDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRULLLRDRLULDRULLLLDRRULLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRULLDLLULDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRRDRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRRULLLDRULLLLLLRDRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLUDLURRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDLDRRLLURRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDDDURRRRRRUUDRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLRRRLLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRRURDULUDDRLURDLUUDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLURDLDRURDLURRDLURLDLURRRDLDULURRRRDLLLRRRLUUDDURDLLURRDLURDLURRRLLLDRURDLLURRRDLURDLLURRRLLDRURDLURLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDRLLLRRRULLLLLDRRRULLRRRRLLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRUULLLLDDLRRRLDRURDLDRURDLULLLLLLLRLRRDRRURDLLLLURRDLURRDLLURURRRDDLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRDLLUURLRDRRRRRULLLDRLLRRRULLLLRLRRLDRUULDDRLLLLRRRRULLRRDLLRULDRULLDRRULLLDRLRLDRUULRLRURRRRRRRRRLURRRRDLLLLURRRDLLLLURRRLLLLRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRDLLURDURDLDLLRULLDRRUULLDDRRURDULLDRRULDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRLULDRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDDRDUURRDDLLUURDDLUURRDLLRDRLLURDULDRURDLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUDRDLULLRRLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRLLLRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDLRRRLLULDRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLDDRULLRRLDRULLLDRRRLLLLRRULLDRRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRLLLRRULLDRULLLDLRDRRRUULLLLDRRLURRRDDLLLRRRRULLLLUDLURRRRDRDLLLLURRRULDULLRDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRLULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRUULLRLLDDUDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRURDLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLDRLUDUDLRRRRLULLLDLRRRRULLLLLRRRRRDLULLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDDRUDURLRDLURRRRRLLLLLRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRRLLLLRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRUULLDRLDRULLDRDLURUULDRDLURDLUDRLRDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRLLLLDRURLRRDLLRURDLLURRDLRRRLLLURRDLURRDLLURRLRRRRLLLLRRDURDLURDLLRUDRLLURRDLLRRRRLLURDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURURDLURDDLURLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLURDLUURDRDLURRDLLUULLLRRRRLLLRLLLLLRRRRLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLRDRRLLRRDLLUULLDRLDRRURDLLRURRRDLLLURRRDLLLLRRLURDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRLRRDLRLLLRURRRDLLLURDLRRULLLDRRURDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRLLLRRRRRLLLURRDDDLULURRRLLDDRULLLURRRRRDLLLURRLDLULDUDRURDLURRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRLLLDLUURRDLDRURRDLLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRRLLLRRRDLLLLLURRRULDRRLLLLURRDLLURRLDRURRDLLURRRDLLLDRRURDLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUDLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRURDDULDDRRUUDLURDLURRDRLLURRRLLRRRLLLRRDLURLLRRDLLURRDLLURRDLURRRDLLLRULDRURDLURRDLLRRRLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRLLRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLLURRDLURLDRURRLLLRRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRDLURLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDULLLLLDDRRRRULLLLLLLRLLLLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDLURRDLLURRDLURRDLURRRLLRRRDLLURRLDLLURRDLURRLLRRDLLURRRDLURRDLRRLURDLLURRDLURRRLLLRRDLURRDRLLURLRRDLLURRRRDLURRLDLLLURRRDLULRRRDLLURRRLRRLDLLURRRDURDLDLULURRRLULDDDURLDRULLRRRLURDLLURRDRLLLRLURDLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRLDLULRRRRDLLRULLDDRUUDDUDLURURLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLUURDRDLLLURRDLURRRLDLLRUDRURDLLURRDLLUUULDDRRDRURDLLLURLRLLLLLLLLLLRLRLLLLLLLLLRULLLLLLLLLLLLLURDLDRURDLDRURDLURRDLLURRRRLDLURRLLRRRDLLULRRRRLDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRLLLRRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRLLLRRDLLURRRLDLURRRLLURDDLURRDLULRRRLLRRDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLLRLLLURLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLRRULLDRRLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRULLLRRRLLLLDDRRUUDDRURDLLLLRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRLLLRRULLDRURLLLDRURRLLLLLLLRLLLLRRLLLLLRRRULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDUDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRRDLUDRULDLLRLULDRDDLUURRRDDLLURLDLURLLLLLLLLLLRLLLRLLDLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLURDLURRRRDLLLRRRLLLUDLURDLUURDDURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRURRRDLLLLRUDRRLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRRRLDRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRLLLRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLUUDDRDUUURRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRLRRLURRLDDLRLURDLLDRRURRDLLUURRDLLRRLLRRRDLUURDDLLLURRRRDLLULDDRRULLLLLLRDRULRRDLUURRDRRULLRLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRULURRLRRRLLLRRDLLURRRLDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLRRRDLURRRDLLLLURRRLLLRRDLLURRRDLURLDRRULRRDLLLLURRRRRDLDLLULURRRLLRDLDLLLURURRRDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLDRRULLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRRRDLLUDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDRLDLULRLRDRULURRRDLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUULLLLLLLLLLDLDLLLLLLUUDRRRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLLLDRDRRRRULRLLLLURRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLURDLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRLRLLDDRULLLLLLURLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDRUULDLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULULLLDRRLLLLRURDLRDRULLRDRULLDRURDRULLLRRRLLLDRRRLULLLDLRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRULLLRRRDLULDRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRDLUURDDLUURRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRLRLLLLLLLLDRRRLLRLRRRRRRRRRRLLRRLRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRRLUULDDRULDRULDDURDUUDLURDDLUDRULDRLLRRULLDRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRURDLUURLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLRRRLLURRLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLDRRURDLLURDLLDRRURDLLURRDLURLDRURDLURLLRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDLRRRLLLLRRRLULLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDLRRRLLLLDRRUDULRRULLDDRULURRRRLLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLRLRRRRRRURRDLULLDRDRUDLURDLULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLRRRDLLLLRRRULLDLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRUULLLLDDRRRRRULLLLLDLDRRRURULDDLLURRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDDRURDLUULLDRRLLDRURLLLLLLLLLLDRULLURRRRLLLRRRRLDLLURRDLLRRRRLLLRRRLLLRRRLLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLULRRRDLLRRRRLLURDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLDRRULURLLLDRURRDLLURRRLDLURRRRLLLRRDLLURRRRLDLLLLLLLLLRDLRRRRRRRRRLUULLLLLLLLLLLLLURRDRLLLLURDRLLURDLDRRUDLRLURDURLLLRRRRDLLLURRRLLLRRDLRRLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDRLLLURRDLLRRRRLLLURRDLURRDLRLDRUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLRRLDULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDLRRRRLLLLLRRRULLLDRRRLULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLURRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDLDRRRUURDLDRURRULLLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDDRRLLLUUDDRUULDRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLRDRRRLLLRLLURRRLLLRRULDDRULLDRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRLLRULLRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRDLLUURRRRLRDDLLDRRLLLLUUURRRLDDDLLUUURRRDDDLLLUURRRLLLURRRRLUDDDDLLLURLULDRULLDDRUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURDDLULLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLRRRRRLLDRURLLLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDDDRURUDLDLURRUULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDURDLDRUUULLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURDLDRURLRRDRRRURRRRRRLLRULLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLRDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLRRDDLLUDRRULLLRRLRDLULDRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRURLLLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRDLLLURDRDLURRLLURDDLLURDDLRUULURDDLUURDDURDLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRLDLURDLRRRLLURDLURRDLURRRDLLLUULDLLLLLLLLRDLURRLLRRRDLLLRRRRDLLUDRRULLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLLURRRRLLRRRLLRRLLDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLRRRLLRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLUUURDDLRULDRRLLDRUULDDRRUDLULLLLLLLRULRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLUUDDURDLLLLLRLLLLRRLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRUURUDLLURLDDRUULDDRDUULDRLDRURRLDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLULRRRRRDRRLLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLURRDDLLURRRDLLURRRLLURRRRDLLLRRDLDLULUURRDLDDUDRULLUDRURRRLDLLURRRLLLRRLUULDDRULLDRRLRLDRURRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDRRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLDRLURDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLDDLLLLLUDUDRRRRRULLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRULULDDRULDDRULRLLLLLLRLLLLLLLRLDRRURLLRLDRULRDLURRDLLRLURDLURRRLDUURDDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLRURDLURRDLLURRRLLRRDLULLLRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLRDLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRDURDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDDULLLLLLLULLLLLRLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRDLURRDLLURRDLURLDRURDLLURRRRLDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURURDDLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRLLRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRLDLURRLLRRRLDLUURRDDLURRDLURRDLUURRRDLULRULDRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDDRULDURRRLLRRRRRRRRLLLLRRRRRRLUDLRRULDRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLLDRULLLDRRRLLLLLRRRURLLLDDRUDLURRULDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRUDRLURDLULLULDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLRRRRLRRRLLURRRDLULRRRRDLDLULURRRDLLLURRRLDLDRULLURRRRDLLLRRRRLDLULURRRLDLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLRRRRLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRLLLRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRUDRULLLLURRRRRLLLRRRDLLRDRUUDDLLUURRRDLLDLRRRRULRDLULRRRRRRRRRURDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRURRRRLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLRLRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLDRULDDRULDRUDUDDLURULLDDRLUURDDRULLLURRRRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLUDRRRULLLDDRUUDULRLRRRRLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLURRRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLURRDLLRRRLLLRRRLLURRRDLDLULURRRRLLLDDRULLRRRLURDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRRLDLURRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLRRLDRULULLLLLLRDLDRURDLURRDLURRRDLLULRRRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLURDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRUULDRLLDRRULLDRRLLRRULLDRULLLDRRRLLURRDLULLDRULDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRDLURLDRULDRURRLLRRDLLURRDLLURULLDDRUULLLRRLLLLLLDDLURRLLRRDLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLLRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLRDRRULDRULRLLDRURULLDLRRLDRURRRRRRRRRRRURRRRRRRLRRLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRLLLRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULULLDLDRDURLDRULUULDDURDLULDDRULRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUDRLLLLLLLLULLLLLLLLLRLLLLLRRRRLLDRURDLLURRRRLLRRRDLLURDLLURRDLURRRLDLLURDDRUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLDLURRLRDLURRDLURRLRDLUURRDDLURRDLLLLRRRRRLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRLLLLRRRDLLULRRRRLDLURRLRLLDRURDLLURRDLUDRUDLURLDRURLLLRRRDDULLUURRRRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRULLDRRDLULRRLLLRRLLDRRRULLLDRULLDRLULDDURRLLRRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRULLDRLLRRULLLDRRRLLLLLRRRULLRRRRDRULLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRULLDLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDDRRURULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDDRUULLDDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDULLLLLLLURLRRDRURDLLLDRRRURRURRRRRRRULLDRULLLDRRLULDLRRRLULDRRULLLDRRULLDRRLULLDRRULLLLRRRDLLURLLDRRULLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDLDRRULDURDLUULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLURDDLUUURDDLURDDLURULLDRRLLLRRULLDDRULURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRURRRRRRDLULDRULLLDLRRRLRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULDLLLLLLLRRRRRDURDRULLLRRURLLLLLLLRDRRLRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLDLDRRRRRURLDLLLLUULLDRRRRRRLULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRDLLLULLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDLLLLRRRRULLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRLURLLLLLLLLDRRDRRRURRLULLLLLLDDDRRRRRUULLLLLLDDRRRRRRUULLDRRULLDRRURLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRDULDRULDRRULRRRRRRRDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDURRLLLLLLLLLLRLRRUUUUUUUURULLDRULDDDUUDRRLULDDRUULLLRRRDLLURRLDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDLDLULDRRLLDRRULLDRRRLLRUULDDDRUULDDRDUULDLRUDURDLDRUULDDDRUULDDDRURLULDULDDRULDRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRUDRURRRRRLRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDURRRRRRRDRRLURDDLUURDDLURDLRURDLLLRRRRLLLURRRRLLLLRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRLLDLRRRLLURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRLLLRRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLRRURDLLLURRRDLRRLURDLLLRRURRDLLLRRRLLLURRDLUURRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDURDLLLLULRRDRRUDLURRRDLLURRRDLLULLLLLLLLLLLLDRULLLLLLLLDUURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRLLRRRLDLLULRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLLULLLLLLDRRULRRDLURRDLLURRRDLLRRRLURRDLLLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLRURDLLURRRLDLLULRLLRRRDLRRLRURDLLLURRRRRDLLURRRLLLLLRRDLURRRRDLLLLLRRRRRLLLURRRRDLLLDURRRLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLRRDLDRULRDULLDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLRLDRRURLDLURRLLRRLLURRDDLULRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRDLLURRLLLLDRRULRRDLURLDLURRDLULRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRDLRRLURDLURRDLLLURRLRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRURDDLLURRLRLLURRDLLDURDURLLDRURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURRDLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRRLDLLLULRUDDRRULLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRLLLURRRDLLLLLRRRLLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLRURRRRDLLLLRRRRURDLLLLLURRRRRDLLRURRLLDRURDLLLLURRRRRDRLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRLRLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLRURRRRRDLLRDRULLLDRRULLLLLLLLLDLURDLUURRDRLLRRRLLURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLRURRDLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLDRRRUDLULLLLRLLLLLUDRLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRULDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLLDRDRULDULRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLDLURRDLURRRLDLURDLRURRRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDRLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLRLLLDDRRRUULLDDRULRRLLURDLRRRLDLLLRRRULLLRURRDLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLULURDLRRRLLLDRRRULLURRRLDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRRLLLLRRRLLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLURRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLURRLLLLRRRLLLLRRRDLLLRRRRLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLURRRDLLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLRDLLLRRRRLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDULLDDURDULDRURRRRULDRULLDLRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRLDRULLLLLUDLLLLLLLLLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRRLDLLURLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRRRLLDRULLLLLLLLLDLURRRDLLULRURDRRLDLURRRDLLURRDLLRRRLURDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDURDLLLURRRRRRRRRLUDRULLDRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRLLLLDRLURRRULLLDDRRURLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLURRRRRRRLLDRULDRRLULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDLRLUDURRLDLLUDRRRRLLLLLRRRRLULLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRULLLDRULLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRURLLLLDRRURLULLLDLRURRRDLLLDRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRLLRDLLURRLLDRUURDDLULLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLURRLDURLRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRDLURRRDLDLUURRRRLLLLDDRRULLRRLLLRRRRLLLURRDLURRDLURRRRDLULLLDRRRLLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDRLLLRRUDRRULLLLDRRRULRDLLLURLDRRRUUDLDLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRDRRRULLLLDRRRRRLULLLDRRRRULLRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLURRRDLLLDRRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDLURDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRLULDRULLLRRRDLULLDLRULDRRULLRRDLULDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRUDRULLLLLDRRRUUDDRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRLLDDRRRUULLDRLLLDRURRULLDLDRRURRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRULLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLRLLDDRURULLLDRLRLURRDDLURRULLDRRLULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRRRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRUULLLDRRLLURRDDURLURDLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRLULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRDRRUULRDDLLLURLDRUURLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRLRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLLDRDRRRUULLLDURRDDURRLLURDDLUDLLURRRULLLLDDRRRUULLLDRLRLDRURDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLURRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLDLLRRRRRULLLLLDRURRLRDLULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDULDRULLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRURLDRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLDULDRDLUURDDLURURLLLDRRRLLLRRURDRULLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLRRULLLDDRURULLDLRRULLDLDRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDDRRUDLLULULDRRRRLULLDRRRRLLLUDLURDRRLLURDRLLLLLRRRRRRLULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRURLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDLLRRRRRRUULLLLLDLDRRLUURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRURLRLRULLDRLLLLLLRRRRRRLURDLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRLRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRLLLULLRDRRRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDLDRRLURLLRDRULLDRRRURLDRURULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLURDLRULURDDLUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULLDRRULLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRLLLRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRDRRRULLLLDLLLULRDRRULLDRRRULLLLDRUDRRRULLLDRRLLRRRULDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRURLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRRRRRLRRLLRRRRRRRLLLRRLRULLDRRLLULLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDUDRRLRRRRRRRLLRULLLDRRRRULRLLLLRDRRRRULLLLDULRDRULDRRRRRULLLLLLLRLLDLLLRLLLRRULLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLURRDLURRDLLRURRDLRULDRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRURLLLDRRRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRRLLURRDDRUUDDLURULLDRRRULLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDULRRDRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRULDRRRUDULDLRRRLLLRRRLLLLRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLRULRDRUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDLLLURDRUDRRRRLLLLULDRRULDRRRRRULDULLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRRLLLLDRRRLLLULDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRLULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRLLLURDLLULLLDRRRULDRRRULLRRDLULDRRRRLRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDRRULLLLLLLDDRUDLURRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRUDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDULRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLULLLLLLLLLLLDLRLLLLLLULRLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRLLLLLULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRLULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRRULLLLRRRDULLLRRRDRLLLLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRDLLULRDRULLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLDRLULDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLRRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRUULLLDLLRRURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRLULLLLLDRRRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRRRRLURLDRULLLLLLLLLLLRDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLRRRDULDRRULLDRRRRLLLRRRLLLRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRRRRRLLULRLLLDRULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRLLDLRRRRULLLDLULLLLLLLLLRLRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRLLRRRRDLLLURRDLLRRRRLLLRRRLLLLRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLRRRLLLURDLRURDURDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRLLDRULLDRRRULLLLDRURRDURDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRDRLRULLRRRLDULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULDLRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRLLLULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLDULLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRLLRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRLULLDRRRRULLLDLRRRRULLLDRRDRRUDLLURRULLLLRLLLLLLLLDLLLURDRULDRRRULLDRDRRRUULLDLRRRDLLLURRRLLULDRDRUULLRRDDLULLULDRRRLLULRDUDRULDRRRRRRLULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRLULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDLULLLLLLLRDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRRRLLDRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLRDRRULDUDRRULLDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRLRRRRRRULLLLLLLRLLLLLLDLLLLLULLLRLDRRLULDRRULLDRRRLRULDRRLRLRULLDRRRRLULLDLLURRDRULDRRRULLLDRRRURLLLRRDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLRRDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRUUDDRULLDRRRRLLLLRRRULLDRRRRLULLDLRRRRRLLLRRULLLRDRRURLDLLULLDLLURRRDLURRDLURDLLRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLRLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRULDRRLRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRLULLDULLLLLDULDRRULDRRLRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRLLRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRULLLLLLLLLLDULLDRRRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULULLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRDRDLULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLLDLLURURRDLRLRULLDRRRLDLURRDLURRDLURRDLRURDLLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLRRRRRRLLLLLULLLLDRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRLLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRLLRRRLLRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDLRRRLRULLLLRRRLLLLLLLLLRRRLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRLLRRULLDRRRRULLLRDUDRRRULLDRRRULLDDRRUDLLURRULLLLLLRRRRDLLLLULRRDRULDRRRULLRRDLUDRRLUDRUDLLULDRRRRLULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRULDRRRRLLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLRRRLLDRRRULLRRRLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRUDRULDRRRLUDRULLDRRULLLLDULLLLLLLLRLLLLLRRRDRRRRULLDRRRULDRLULDLRRRLLRRULLRRRLLDRRULLDRRRULLDURLDRULDRRRLLRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLRDRRULDRLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLRRDLLLLLLLLUDRLULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLRRRLLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULLLLLLRRLLRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRDULLLLLLDRRRULDRULDRULDLRRULDRLULDRULDRRLLDURLURDRRULLDRRLLRRRULLDRRULDRRULLRRRRLLLDRRULDRRULDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLRLLLLLLDRULDRRULDRRRLRULLDRRRRRURDLULLLLLDRRRULDRRURLLRDRULLDRRULDRRRLLRULLLLLLLDRRLLRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLDRUDRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRLUDURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULRDURDRULLDRRULLDRULLDLRRRULDRLURDLLULRURDRLULDRRDLULDRRULRRDRULLDRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRLULLRLLLLDUDULLLLLDRLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRRLLUDURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRLLURRDLRURDLLURRDLLRULLDRULDRRULDRULLLLLDRULDRRLRULDRRULDRRULLDLULLLRRRRLLLDLURRDLURRDURDLDLUURLDDRULURRRDLLURRDLRLLULLLLLLDRLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDURDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLLLLLURRDULDRULLDUDRULDRRURLLDRRRULLDLURRDLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRURLLLRRDRULLLRLLLDULDRUDULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRUDLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRLLLURDRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULDULLLDRUDRRULLDRRULLDRULDRRULLLDRULRDRURLLLDURRLLDRRULULDDRULURDDLURULDRULRRRRULLLDRRULLDRLLRRULLDRDLUDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUURLRRDLRUUULLLLLLLDULLLLLLDLLLRRLLLRRLLLLDULLLLLLLLRLLULRRRLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRUUULLLLLDLUDLLLLLUULLDRLLLLLLLDRRDRDRLURDDULURDDLURRDUUDLURDDLURDLURRRLLRRRLDLURRLLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLLURRRLURRLDDDLUURRDULDDUULDDRULURRLRRDLLURRDLUURRDDLULRRRDLUURRDLRRLLRRRLLLLRRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLUURDDLURRLLDRURDLUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLDLRLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLRLUUUURDRDDLUUDLURDRDLLURRDLLRDLURDDLURDLUURRRRLDLLRRDLLURRRLLLRRDLUDLURDLURRDLLRRRLLRURDLLURRRDRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLURRDLLLURURRDRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLDUURRRRLLLLDDRLURLLLLRURRRRDRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLURRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRDLLDLLULUDURRRRRRDUDLLLLLRRRLLURRDLULLLLLURLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLUUUURRDLLDDRUULDDRULDDRULDRURURRDLLLDRRURRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLRURRDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLRRRLLURRDLURRRDLLLRRUDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDDLLLULRRRLLULRURRDDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRLLLURRDRDLLLURRRRDLUURDDLLLURRRRDLLULRRRDLRDLULUDDDRLRUUULRRRRRRLLLRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLRDRRRRRRRRURRRRLUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRDRURRRRDDLLLURRRRRRDLLURRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDUURDDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRDRRULULLLDLDRRRRRLLDRUDLURRULLDRRULLLLDDRRRURRDLLLLLUUURRRRRRLUUULDRDRLDLUULLRDRDRLLULRDDLURULDDRUDULDRDLULDRULLLDRRRULLLDDRULRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUDRLLLLLUULRRLLLUDRLLLDDULRLDRULDDRURDLLURRRRDLLURRDLLLURRDLURRRDLLLURDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURURRDLUUURRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUULLRDRUULLDRRDULRDLULLRDRLRDLULLDRRLRDLULULDRDRDLDLUUDLRRULDRLLLRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRURLLLLRRRLLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRURLLLLLDRRULLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRURLLLLLRRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRUULLDLDRRDLULLDRRULLDRDUUDLDRULLLLLDLLURRLLDLURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRURRRRDDLLLLLULURRRRRDLLRRRRLLRRLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRURRRRRRRRRRRLULDDURLLDRRULDDRULLDDRRUULRLLLRRRULLDDULDUUDRULDDRULDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRLRLLLUDRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLUDLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDULRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRUUDLLLLDDRRRUUULLLLLRLLLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLLDRLLLLRRUUURURDLLLURDRULLDDRRULUDLRULDDDUULDRDRUULLDRRLLDRRULLLLDDDRLLLUUDLDRURDLDUDURDLURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLUURDLRRDLURRRDLLURRRLLRRLLLRRRRLLLRRLLRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDDLLLUDRRRULLLURRRRDLLURRLLRRRRDLLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRRRLLURRDLLURRDRULLURRRRLDLLURRRLULURRRRRRRLULDDRDLULDRLDRULLDLDRRRUUUURRULLLLDRRDLLUDRULDDRLURDDLUULDDRUUUUDLLUURDLLRRRLLDRDUURDLDRRLULLDRDRUUULURRRRRRULDRDLUULDRDRULLDRDURULRDULDRDLULDRDLULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLLRLDRRULLLLDDRDDRRUUULLLLRRRDLLDDRRRUULLLLDDRRRRUULLLLDDRLLRRRRRRUDLULRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRULLLLLLDDRRRRRURUDLRRRLLRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLUDRRULLLLUULRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLRLLLRLLLLLRLLLLLLLUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDRULLDDRURRUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRLDDLLRURRDLLDRRURDLLLRRRLLLURRDLLURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRDLURRLLRRDLLURRRRLLLRUDDLRURDLLLRRRLDRUULUURRRRRRURLUURRDLLRDDULURRDRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRLLLRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLRDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRUULLLLDDRRRUULLLLLLDDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULULLDDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLRDLUURDDDDLUUURDDDUUDDLUURDDLUULLLLLLLLLLRDRURDLURRDLLDRRUUULLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRLULUDDRUULDLDRRULLDRDRULLDRRULDDDUUULDDRULLDDRULDRRLUDDUULDRRULLDDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDURDLURRRDLLURRRLDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLRRRDLLLURRRLDLULUULDDRULDDRUUDDLURDLURDLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLUULRLLRRLLRRRRRRRRRLDDLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLUULRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUULDLDRRDLULDRLLLRRRDDLUULDRRLLRULLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLLDDRRRURLULLLDDRDLUUULDLDDDRRUULDDDRRULURDULDRRDLDLUUURDDLUDRUULDLDRDRULLURUDDURDRULLURDDLUUDUULUUURLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDRRURULLLDRRLLDDRUULLDRRDLURRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRUULLLDDRRULLLLDRRUULLDRRULLLDDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRLLLLRRRULLLDDRRRURRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRURULLLLDDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRDRRURDLRDLUURDDLUUUURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLDUULDDRUULDLDDRRULDDRULDDLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRDLURRDLLLURRLLRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRLLLDRRRRULLRRDLULDLLUUURRDDLLUULRRRDLLULDDRULDDRUUUUUULLDRDRUUDDULDDRUUULDDDUUDRRULLDDUURRDLULLDRRLLDRRULLDRDRULLDRRUDLDRRULRDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUULLDRRRLDLLURLLRRDLULLDRRDLULLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRUULDDULLDRRLRLLLRRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRUULLLDLDRDRULLDDRLDRUULLDDRRRUULLLDDRRRULRLURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLURLDLURRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRUURRRRRRRRRLRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDURRULLLLDLDRRRRUULLLDLRRRRDLUULRDRUUURUURRDLLRDDLDUUURDDLURRDLLRDDLUURDDLDUULDRUULLLLLDDRRRRULLLLLDRRRLRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRUULLDDRULLLRRRDLUULLLDLDDRRRRRLLLURRRRRULLLLLDRRRULDLLULLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDDRRUULRDLDURDLLLURRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRUUULLLLURDLDRURRDLDLULRRRLLRLLLLDDRRRULLLLDRRRRDLLLLURRRDLDLLUURRDDLLUURURRRDLRULLLDRRDLDLLUURRRRDLLLLRRRRDLLLLURURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLDUDLLLULUDRLRDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLUURURDLRRDLLURRDLDLURDDLURRDLUURDLLRRDLLURRRLDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLUURRDDURDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURURDDLURURDDULRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRDLLURRLLDRRULDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLURRRLLLRRRDLLUUUURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUDRDDLRRRRRRRRRDDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLUURRDRRDLLLURRRRLDLUURRRDLDLUURRRDLLLRRRRLDLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLLRURRDLURRRLLLRRRLLLRRRDLLLRRRLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRRRLLURRRDLLLURURRRDLLLRRRDLDLULURRLDDRUULRRLLRDLLURRRLRDLLLURRRDLLRRURDLLRRRLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLULRRRRDLRLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLUURRDDLULRDRURDLLUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDUUUULDDDRULDRUULDLDRDDRUULLDRDRUUULDDRULLDRDRRLURDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDLUURDRDLLUURRRDLLRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRLLLRRRRDLDLULLURRDDRULURDLURRDLLURRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDUDLULDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUURRRUDLDLRRLLURRDLLURLURDLDRULLLLLLLLRULLLLLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRLLRRRDLLURRDLURRRRLLLURRDDLURRRLDLLRRLLLURRDDLULRURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRRRUUDDLLUUURDDLUDRUULDDDRURLUDDUURDDLURRDLLURRDLUURDRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRLLRRRDLLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLDLLULURRRRLDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLRURRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLUDDRRRULLLLURULLLLLDLLLRLRLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLLLLUUULLLDLLLLURRDLURDLLURDLURRRDLLRRRDLULLRRLURRDLLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLULRRRRRLDLLLLURRRLDLULRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLDLLUDRURLDRRULLLDRRRRLULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRULDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDDRRRRRUULLLLDRRDRULLURRRDDRUULLLLDRRRRRULLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLRRRRRLLLLLLDRDRRRUULLLDRRRRRLLLLLURRRDDRUULLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRRULLLDLLRRURRDLLLLLDRRRRURLDRULLLLDRRRRRLLRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRLULLLDRRLDRRUULLLDDDDDRRRRLUUUUULLRDDDLLUURURRDDLLLDRLLLLLRRRLLRRDDRRRRRLUUUULLLLLDDDDRRRRRUUUUULLDDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLURDUURRDLLDURDLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRRRDLLLLRRRLLURRRLLLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLRRRLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURURRDDLURRDLLURRRRLLLRRRRDDLLLUURRDLLDRRULLRRULDLRDRLLUDRRLLLRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDLLLDDRRRRRRUULLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDDDDURRRRRRRUULLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLDDLRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLDRRULLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRDLUUDDRURRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRLLLRURDDULRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRRLLLRRRLLDLURRDLLRRRLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLLDRRRRRULRLULRLRDLULDRULLDRULLLDRRLLLDRRURLLLDRRURULLLDDRRUUULLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRURRRRRRURRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLLURRRDLDLUUULLLDRRRDLULLDDRDRUUUULDRRLLDLRRULDDDRRULULDDRURDLUDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLRRRURDLLLLUULRRRRRRRULDRDLULDRULLLDRRULLLRRRLULLLDDRRRULLLDRRLDRURRRRUDRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLLRRRLLLLRDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLRRULLLDRRLDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDULDRURRRRRULLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRRULLLDRRUULDLUUDDLLLURRRRDLLLURURDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLRRRRULLLDDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLDULDRULRDDDDULLUURRRURRDDUULLLULLLLLLRUDUULDRDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUURRDLLDRUDLLUURRRDLLLURRRRLLLLLRRRRRRRDDDDLLLUUUURRRRRLDDDRDLLLLLURURRRDDDULLLLUULLDRDRUURDLUURRDDLLURRRRLLLRRRRLLLURRDLLLRRRDLLULRURDDUDRRULLRRRULLLDDRUULDDRRRULLLRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLRDRRURLLLDRRRRUULLDDRRURLLLULRRRDLLDRRULDRRURLLLDRRRULLDRDRURULDLRRULLRRRDLUURRDLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRLDULLRDRRRLULLDRLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRLLURRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRDLDLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLDRLLLLLLLLLRRRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRUDLLLLLLLUULDRLRDLULLDRRDLLURLLDRRLRULDRDLULDRULLLDRRULLLDRLLDRRRUUUURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLRLLDULLDRRRRRRRRRLRRRURLLLLLRLLLDLUDDLUURDULLDRRULLDRRDLULDRDULLDURRDLLDRUULDDRULUUURRRRRRRRRDLLLLDRRRRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRDRULDRULLDRULLDRRRULDRULLLDLRRULLDRRRULLDRUUDLLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULDRLLLLRRULDRRRLULLDRULLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLLDRRUDLRRULDLRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRRRLULLLLDLRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLRRRDLULLDRRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRLULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLLLRRLULLDRRRLRULLLDRRUULDLDRRUULLDLDLRRULLDDRUULUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDLULLDRRDLULLDRDDURULLDRRDLUULLDRRRULLLDDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLLRDRURLLLLDRRLLRRLDRUULULLLLRRRLLLLLLLURDLDRURDLLRRRLLDRURDLURRDLLURRRRLLRDLURRRRDLLLDRRLURDLUURRRRRRRRRLLRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUULUURDDLLRRRRLUDULLDRRLUDLRURDRULLLDRRRLLLLRRULLLRRRRLDRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDDRRRURULLLLDRDRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLRDUUDDRRRULLLDDRUULLLRRDRULLDRRUDLDRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLDLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLDRRRULDRULLLDRRRUULLDLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRDRURLDUUDRDLLUUDDRUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRULLDRULLDLRRULDLRRLLUDRULDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRLLLLLRRRULURRLLURDLLDRRULDRLDRURDLLUULLLLRRRRLLLDRURDLLRRRLLDRURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDRLLLLRURDLLLDRRRUULLLDDRRRULLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDLRDRRRRRRRLLLLLLULDRLURDLURUULRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUURRDLDDULUDURDLDRURDLDRUDRLURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRRRLDLLUURRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLLRRRDLLURRRLDLULRRRDLLURRRDLLLLDRRRUDRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLULDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRUULLLLLRRULLDDDRRRRUUULLLRURLLLDDDDRRDUUUUULLRRULLDDDDDRDLUUUUURRDDDDDULLRRDLLUUUUUURDRDLLURDRDDLDRDLLUUUURRRRDDDDDULLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRLRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLRLLLRRRLLLLRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRUULRRRLLLLUUDRRLLDRRLULDRUULDDRULDDRRLUDURDDLUURRDDLDULUURDDDUURDDLUUDDLRURDLLURDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLRRLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLUURRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLRRRRULLRRDRLLRURDLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLRRRLLLURRRDLLLUURRRDRLDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRLLDLLURURRRDDLLLURRRDLLURRURDRDLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRLLLRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLURRRDDLLURRDLLLDRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLULLRDLLLLLLRLLUDRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLUURRDDLDLUURRDLLRDLUURRDDLLULURRRRDLDLLURRRRLLLLRURRRDRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLDLLURURRDLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLRRRLLRRRLLLDRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLDLRRRRLLDRRUULRDDLLURULDRRULLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRDLDRUULLDLDRRULRLUURDULLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLRLLLRRDDURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRULDRDRLLRRLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRLLDLULRRRRDULLLLRRRRDLLLLURLDRRULLRDRURRLDLURRRDLLLURDLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLRURRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLRDDURRLLLRRULRDRULLLDRRRULLLRULLULRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLRLLLRRLUURDDLUDRRULLLRRRLDRRLULLDRDRULLRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRRLLLLRRRRULULDLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRRRRLLLDDRRUULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRDRRUULLDRRRULLDDRRRURULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRLLLLRRRRULLDDRRRULLLLRRRRULLDDRRRUULLLDDRRRUULLDLRRRULLLDRRRLLDRRULDDRULDULRRRRDLLURRDLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRUULULLDLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUDLURDLURRDLLRRRRLLURRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLDLURRRLDLURRRRLLLRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLRRRRRLLLURRRLDLLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRRLDLLURRRRLLLRRDLLURURRRDLLLRRRRDLLLURRRLLLRURRRDDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLDLUURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLURRRRDDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRLLLLRRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRLLURRRDDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLRRRLLLURRRRRLDLLULRRLDDURLLLLLDRDUUDRRRRULLLDLDULDRRRRRUULLURRRRRLRDRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRUDDLLULDRDLLRRULDRUULDDRUDLULDRULLRRDRRULLLLRRRRLRDLULLLLRDLUURRDLLDRRUULLRRRRRRULLRRRRRRRRRULDUULDDRRLULLRRRDLDLURDRLURDLULLDRRULLDRRLLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLRRRRDLLURRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRLULLLLDDRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRDLLLURRULULLLLLDDDDRRRRUUDULLDRRULLLRRLDRRURLLLLDRRULULDLLRRRRLRLLLLDRRRULULDLLDRRDLULLLLLLLDRULLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRDLLRRRRLLLRURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRLDLLLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURDLURRRDLLURDLULDRRULRRDLLURDLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRDLLURRRDLLRRRRLLURRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRLLLRRRRLDLLLURRRDLDUURLDRULLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLRLLLLLRLLLLLRRRLURDLLDRRURRDLLLLLULLRLLLRRRRLULRULLDDRRULLDDRDRUURRDLLURRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRLLLLRURRRDRLLLLLURRRRDRLLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLDLLULRDRRULLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRRRRULLLRDRRRULLDRRRLULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRLRUUULDLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRRUULLLDRURDLLLURRRRDDLLURRRLLLLRRUDRULLLDRULLLDRRRRRULLLLLDLDRRRRRULRDLULLLULDRRRRRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRDLLUURRRDLLRRRLDLLURRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRDLURRRDLLLURDLURRRDLDLULURRDULDDRRULLLRRRRLLLURRDLUURRDRLLURRDDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLUDLUURDLURRDLLDRURLDRURRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLUURRRRDLDLLULRURRRRDDLLURRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLDDRRRRULLLLDRRRRUULLDRULLLDRRULLLDLRRRULLDDRULLLURRDLLRRRRLLLURRDLLRDRULURRRLLLLLRRRRRLURDLDRULLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRUULLLLLDDRRULLLRRRRRRRLLLLDDRURRULLLLDRRULLLDDRRUURLLLLLLLLRUUULLLDRRULLDDRUURDULDRURRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLRRRLRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURDDRRRULLDRRULDDUURDLDRUULDDDRUUULLDLDDRDRRUURDLLLLDRRRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLUULLDRRULLLLRDRRRULLLLRDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLLDRRULLLRRRLLDRRULLLLDRRURLLLLLDRRUULLDLRDRRRULLLDRRRLDLULLRRRULLLLDDRRRULLLLDRRRRULULLLLLLLLLUDDDDRRRRRRRRUURRRLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRURLLRDLRRLLURRLDLURRRDLDLURRRLLLDRULLURRRRDLLURRDLLLRURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRLLLURRRRDLDLUURDDURDLURRRLDLLURRRRLDLULRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLRRRULLLLLLLLLRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLRRULDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRUDDRRULLLLLRRRRDLLUUDLLURRRRDLLUURRRDLLLURRRDRLDLLUURRRDDLLUURRRRDDLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLDRUDRURRRLDLUURLDRLDRULLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRRLLLRRRLLLLLRRRRDLURRLLRRRDDLUUDDRULLURRDLLURRRRLLLRRRLLLRRDLLURURRDDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUDRULLURRRRRRRRRLDRULLDRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRUULLDRDRRURLLLDRLLLLRRRRRULLLDRRLLLLRRRULLLRDRULLLDLRRRULLDLRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRLLLLDRRLLURRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLRRDRRRULLLLLLDDRRRRUULLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRRRULRRRRDLULRRRRULDDRULDLRRLLLDRRURULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRLLLLURRRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRRUULLDDRRUDLLULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRUUDDRRRRRLULLLLLDLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDDRRULDDRULLDDRRUUURRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDURRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRDRURDLDUUUDDRDLULURDDDUULURDLURURDDDDLUURDDLUUUURRRRLDLUULDDULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLRDLUURDDLUURDDURDLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUURRRRRRRRUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRURRRRRRRRRRDRRRRRRRRRLURRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURDRRRRRRUULLDDURRDLULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLLDLDRRRURLLLLDRRRUULLLDDRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRRULDULLDRRULLLDLRRRRLULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRDRULLLDRRRUULLLDDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULULLLDLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRDRRRUDLDUULDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLRUDDUUUUUDDLUDLRRLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLLUDLLLLLLLLUULLLLLDLLLLLRUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRUUDURDDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLLURDLURRRDRLLLURRRRRLDLLLLURLLRDRULLDRUULRRRLLLLDUUULDLDRRULLDDRRULRUULDLDRRRLUULDDDURDLUULDDDRUULDDRURDLLURRDLLRRUURDDRLLLLURRRRRRRRLRLLURRDDLURRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLUDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLUUDLRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLUUDLUURDLDRRUDLLURRRDLLLURDLURRRLDLURRRLDLUURRDRLLLLRRRDRLLLRDRRUDLULRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRRRDUDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURDLURRDLLUULRRRRRRLRRRRRRURRRDRRLRRLRDLULLDRLLLDRRRUDLURRULLLDRRULLLRRRULLLLDLRRRRLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRLLLLLRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRLLLLDRRURULRDLDLLURRRULLLDRRRULLRRRRLLLRLDRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLDRLLLLLLLLLRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDRRRULLDRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRUULDDULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRLURDRUULLLDLDRRRURLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRDRRUULLLDRRRRLDLLRRRULLLLURRRDDLLURRRRULLLDRRULLLLLLRDRRRRURLLLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRRUULRRDULDDLLURRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRRUULLLDDRRULDLUDULDRRRULLLLLDRDRRRUUDDLUULLLDRRRULLLLDRDRULLRDLLULRRRULLDRDUUDDURLLDRUUDUDLRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDDUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRURDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLULLLRLLLLLLLLLLURURDLLRRRDLDLLUURRDLLLDRRUDLLURLDRRULLDRRULLLRURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRRLDLLURRRLLLLDUUULLDDRDRUULDDRUURDDLURRDLULRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRURRDRLDLLLULURLDRDRULLURRRRRDLLLLURURRRDRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLULRRRRRRLLLLRRRDRLLLLURRRRLLLLDDRRRRLULLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLULLDLRDRRRRRRULRDLUUDURRURRRRRRRRRDLULDRULDDRULLRRLDUURDLDLUDRRULDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRLURRRDRUULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDDRURRRULDLLRRULLLLRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLRRRULLLDDRRRRURLULLLDLRRRRULDRULLDRRULDDRULUDULDDRULLLDRRULRDLURDLURRDLUUDRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRULLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRURLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRDLLDRRUULLLLDLDDRDRRRRLLLLLRURRRRUULLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRURRRRRRRRRLLLRRRRRRLRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUDUDRRRRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURLRRRLLRRULLDRRUULDLLDRRULLDDRURRRRUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLUULLDRUULLDLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRRUDULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRULLDDRRURLDLURDULLLDRRURRDLLURLDRRULLLDRRRULDURDLLURDRURLRDLRRULLDRURLULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRUULLLLLDDRRULLLLDRRRURULLLLDDRURLLLLRRRDRRULLLLLDRRRRUULLLLLDLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLDDRRRRULLLDDRRRUULLDRRUULLDRRRLLLLDRRURRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDLRRLDRURDLURRLLLDRUDLURRRLULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRUDRUUDLLLLLUUURRDRRRRULDRDLULLDRRDLUULDLURLDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRURLDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRRLLLRRRDLLLRRRLURRDLLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLURRLRRDLLURURDDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURLDDRRRULLULLLLURRLLDRURRDLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLDDRRUUULLDDRURULDLUURRRDDLULRRRDLLLURRRRLLLURRDDLLURRRDLDLUURRDLLDRRULLURRRLLUDDURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLULRRRRDLLURRRDLUURRDDLLDDRRRUULLUDDUUDLLLDDDRLURRRRRUULLLLLLLDRDRRRRRURLDRULURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRDUULDDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRULLDRRRRULLLDRURLLLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLRRRULLDDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDLRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRULLDDUDRULLLLDRDRURULLLDURRDRDLLRRULDLURULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRDRUURRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDDRUULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLRRLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLLDRRURLLRRLLRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULDULDRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDDRRRUULLLLLDURDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRDLUULDDDRURULLDDDUUURRLUDRDLURDDDLUURDLDUUDRDLUULRRRRRRRRRRLDRULDRRULLDRUULLLDDDRUURDDLLUDRRULDLURRULDRUULLLDDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRUULLLLDRDRRULLLLDDRURRULDRULLDRDLUURDDLULLLLLLLURRDLLRDURLLDRURDLURRDLURRLDUUDLRRDLURRDLULURRDDLUDRURDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLRRLRULDRDLULDRUULLDLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULDRDDUULLLRRRDDLUULLDRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDDRULRDLURRULLLDRRULLLDRUULLDLRRRRLLDRRULLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRUULLDLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDRULDLUDRURDLLURRRRRRRRLULURRRRRRRULDLDRDRRUUULLDDRRURRRRDLULLRRLLDRRULLDRULLLLLDRRRRRDLLULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULDRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLRDURDRRRRURLLLLDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRURLLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRUULLLLLDRDRULRDRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRUULLLLDDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLLDLRRRRDRLUDRRLLURDRURLLLLLLLLDRDRRRRRUDLLLLLURRRRRRRURULLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRURLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDDRRURDULRRRRULLLLDURDLDURDLURRRULLLDRRRULLDRULLDRRRLURDLLURDLLLURRDLLLURRRDLLLUDUDURDLDRULURDLDRURRRRRRRRRRRRDURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRRUULDDRULDDRURRLDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURLLLLLLLLLLLDULLRRLLLRLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRLRULLLLLLLLLLLLUURRDDULLDRULDDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRLRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLURRDLLRRRRLLUDLURRDLUURRLDRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDURDLLLULRRRRRLLRRDLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLULRRDLULLLLRURDDLUURDRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLLLLULRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDLLDRRLLDRDURUDLRUULDLDRRURDLUURRDLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLRRRLLURRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURURRDRLLRRRRRRRRLLDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRRRLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUURDLDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLDRUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLRRRLURDLUDLURRLLRRRDLLURRDLULLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUURDLRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLRLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURLLLLRRRRRRRRULRLULLLRDRRRDLLDUULDRULLLDRRULLDDDRUDUDLURULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRDRRULLLURRRRLLLRRDLURDLULRRRRLLLDDRUURDLLRDRRULLDRRRRUULLDLRRLURRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDRLLLURRRRRLDLRLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLURRRRDDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLULRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLDDRRUULLDDURULLDDRURRRRRULUDDULLDRULLRDRRULLDRRULLLLRRRDLURLLDRULLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRUDRRRULLDLRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDDRRURRRRRRRRRRUULDDLULLLLLLRRDRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRLLLLLLLLLLLLDULLLLLLLLLLRDLDLURLURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLRRRLLLURRRDLLRRRLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULRRRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLDLULURRRRDLLLDRULLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRLLLURRRDDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRULLLDDRRUURRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRULLDDRURULDDRURDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLLRURRLLDRRRULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURDLDRURDLURRDRLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRDLURRDLLURRRRLLRRRLDLUURDDLLURRRLDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLRRRLLURDLURRRDLDLUURRRDLLLLRDRRULLLRRRRLDLLUURRRDLLLDRRULLLRRRRLLLRRLLURRLLRRRLLRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRLDLLURRRDLDLURRRLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRLDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLRURDDLLULRURRRLLDDRULLDLUURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRLLLURDDULRRDLURRRLDLURRDLLLLLDRRRRRURRRRRRRRUULLDLLLLLRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRURLLLLDRUULLDRRRLLLDRRULLRRRLLDRRULLLRDRURLLDDUULDDRULLLURRRDLLDRRURRRRULLLDRRLLRRRULLLDRRULLLRRULDDRULLLRRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRUUDLRLLLLLLLLLLRLRRLLLLRRLLLLRRRRRRRDRURULLDURRDLLURRDRLLDRURRDLLURRRLLRDLRRLURDLLURUURDDLRULLDRRULLLDDRRUDRULLLLLLLLLUDLLLRLLLLLLRDURLDRULDULRULRRRDLLLLLDRRLLUDRLURDRLURDLLRRRLURDLLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURDLURDLURRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLUURRRRDLLLLRRRRRDLDLUURRLLDDRULLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLDLLULLLRURRLDURDDLURLDRUULDRRDLRULDRRULLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLURRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRURULDLRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLUURRRDLLRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLRLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRLULLRLDRULLDRDLUURDDLURRRRRDUDLLLLLURUDRRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDLDRRRULRULLDRULLDRULLLDDRURLDRUUULLDLLDRDRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLDRULDRRULDRLLRRULLDRULLLDRRURLLLLLRDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLRRDLLULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRURULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRLUULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRULLLDRRRURLULLLDLRDULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRULLLURDUDRRRUUDRULDRDLULLDRRULLDRULLLRRLLDRRRUULLLDLDRRUDLDRURRRRRRULLLDRUULDDRULLDRRRURLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRLDRUUDLLLURDLDRURDLULRLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRLDLDRRURDLLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRUULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLDRUURDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLUURRRDLLLRRRLLRRRDLDLLULURRRRDLLLDRULLURRRRDDLUURRDLULDDULLRRDRULLURRRDLLURRRDLLLUURRRRDDLLLLURRRRRDLLLULURRRRDDURDLLLLURRRRDURDLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRUDRULLURRRDLLURRRLLURRRDDLLUURRRDLLLRRRRLLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLRRURDLURRRLLLLLURRRRLDRDLRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLRLLDRUDLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLDLLURRLLLLLLLLLLURRDLLDDUUDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLRRRRULDLUURDDLURRRLLRRDDLLUURLDDRRULLURRRLDLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLULRRRDLULRRRRLDLULRRRRDLLURRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURDURRDLLULLLLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRRURRULLLLDRDLRRULRRLLLRRRRLLLURRDDLLLLDRRRRUULLLDRRRUULDRLLLLDRRRLLLLDRRUDLLURRRRULLLLDRRLLDRUDRUUDRURRRRRRUDLURDLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLUURRDDLURRRDLLLURRRRLDLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUURRRRRRRLULLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULDRULLDRURDLULLDLRRRULLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRRRRUULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLDLRRRULLLLDLRRRRDLLULLDRRUULLLDDRRUULLDLDRRRULULLDLDRRUULLLDLRDLLLDRRRRRRUDLUULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDRURRRURDLLURULLLRDRULLLDRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLLDDRRURULLLLDRDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDLRRULLLLDRRURLLLLRDRRRULLLDRRURLLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLRRRULLLDDRRULLLDRRUULLLDDRRULLLDRRULLDLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRULLLDDRULRDLURRRRULLLDRRURLLLLRRRULDDULDRULLLDRRURLLLDRULLDRRUDLLLDRRURURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLURULLLDRRUULLDDRRULLLDRURLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLDLRRURLLLLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLLRDRURLLLDRRULLRRRLDRULLLRRULLDDRURRLLLLDRULDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRUULLLDRRLLURRRDDULRUDDLURRULLLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLDRULLLDLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRURLLLLLLLLLUDDDRRRRRRRULRRRRRRRRRRLLLULRRLLLLRRLRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRURDRDLUDLURDURDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLUDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRUDDURDLUURDDLURDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLRRRRLLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLULRURRRDRLLLLRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRRDLLLLUDRRUDRULLLLDRRRUDRULDLLURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRLLLRRRDLLLLUURRRRRDDRLLLLLLUURRDDLLURRDLURDLLURRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRURDLURRLURRDDRLURDLLLLURURRDLRRDLDLULRURLDDRULURRDLLRLURDLURRRRLDLRLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLLLRRDLLULRRRRRDLLLUULRRDLDRURRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRULLDDRURRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRLLRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLUULRLDLLLLLLLLRLRLLLLLLURDLURRDLDRURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLRRRLLLURRDLLURRRLLDRURRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLURRDDLLUURRLDLRRRLRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRLRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLULURRRRRRRRRRRRDRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRULRRRRDRULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRULLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDDRRURRRRRRRULLRRRLLLLRRLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRLLLDRRUULLRRDDLLURRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRRURLLLLRRLLLDRRULLLDRDRULLLLDRRURDULLLLDRULLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLDRRUDRULLDRRULDLUULLDDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLRLURRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLRRRLDURLLURRLLLRRRDRLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRLDLLUUDDRLULURRRRLDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLURRRRLRRLLLLDRRRRLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLURDLRRURRRDLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLDLLLLLLRRRRRRLULLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLULRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLDRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRULLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLULDDRRRRRRRURULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRLRRRRRRULLLDRLLLDRRLLURRRRULLLDLRRULLDRULLDLDRDUDURUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURDRULLLLDRRRULLLLRDRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLRDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLLDRRRRLLLURRRRRRLRULLDRULLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRDRURDUDLURRULLDRULLDLRRULLLDRDRULRULLDRLRRULLLDRRLDRURLLLLLRRURDLUDLLURRDLURDLLLRURDDLURRLLDRRULLLRRRLLURRDLLURRRRLLRRRLLLRDDLUURRDLLDRULURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRURRRDLLLLLLDRRRRURDLRULDRULLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRULRRLLDRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRULDLLLRRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLDULLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDLUDRDUDLULLLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRLLRRLLLRRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDDLLURRLUDRDLULDLLURRRLLURRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDLLLLULLLLLDLRRURLLRRRLLRURDLLLRRLDUUDLLRRRRLLLURRDRLLLRRRLLURRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLRRRLLURRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDDLULULRRRRLLDDRULURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLULDRRLLLLDRRRRRRLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRUDRRLLLRURRLLLLRRRLLRRRLLDRULLLDRRRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLLDLRRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRLLUDLLRRLURDLLURDLUDLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLRLLLDRRRRULLLLLRLDULLLLDDRRURULLDRLDRULRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULRDLLLLLLURRDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLULURRRDLLRRULLLRDULDRURRRDDULDLLUURRRRLDDLLLUURRDDURDLLUDLURRULLDRULLDRRULLRRDRULLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLDDURDLUUDDUURDDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULDURDDLUULRRLDDRULULLRRLLLDRRLLRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLULDRULLDRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLRDRURLLLLDDUULRDRRULLLLDRRUDRURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLRRRRRRDRRRULLLLDRULLLDRURLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRLLLLRRLRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULDRULLLDRRLLLLLLRRRRURDLRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRULDLRDRRRRULLRRDLDLRULLLLUDLLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLUURDRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRDRURRDLLURDLRURDLLURRRRULLDRDLLLURRRULLLDRRRRLULDDURULLLLDRRRULLLDDRULLDRURRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRRLLDRULDRRRULLDRUDRRULLLDRRLRRRULLDRRLLLRRRRULLLRRRLLDRRULLRRRLLDRRLULDRRRLLLURDRRULRLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRLLRRULLDLRRRRULLDRRULLRRRLDRULLDRRRULLDURDRLRUDLUDRULDRULLDRRRULLDRRURLLDRRRULDLLURRLLRDRULLLDRRRURLLDRRLLURDRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLRDLLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRRULDRULLLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLLDLRRRRRLULDRLLLRRRRLLLLDRRUULRDDLLURRRULLLRRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRULLRRRRLLDRULLDDURRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRLRRULRLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRULDRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLDLRRULDRLURDRURLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRRRLLLLRRRULLLLRDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRRRUDDUULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRUDLLLURDRRULLDRRURLLRRLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRURLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRURLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRLLRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDDRRRUULRDDLLLURRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULDRLURDLRRULLRDRRULLLLRDRRRRULLLRRRRLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULDRULLDRRULDRRULLLLDRULLLLLLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRLURRDLLURRRRDLULLLLLLLRRRRLLDRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLLRRRLDLRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLLLLLRDURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLRRRLLRRRRLLLDRRULLLLDRRULDRRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRURLLLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULDRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDDRUULDLRURDDLURRULLDRRRLLLRRRRLULDRURLLDRRRULLDULLRDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRURLLLRRRRLLLDRDRURLLLRRDLURULDDRUUDDLURRULLDRRRULLRRRLLLRDRURLDRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRRLLLDRRULRDRURLLLLRDRRULLDRRRRULLDRUDRULDRULLLLRRRDRLURDLLLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLDRURLLRRLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULDLRRRLUDLRRULLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRURLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRRLLDRRLULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRLLRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRLLLRLURDRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLRRDURDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRLRRULDRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULDRLLRRULLDRRLLRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLRRDLULLLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRULDRRRULLRRDLLRLRULDRRRRULLDRRRULLLLDRUDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRUDRLLRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRULDLRRRULLDRRRULRRRLDRLLLRRULDRRLLRRULLDRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLDRDRRURLLLRRDLLULURRDLULDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRUDRULLLLLLLDLLLLULLLLDRRULDRRLLURRDLURRDLLURRDRRULLLDRDRRURULLRDDLLURRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLRDRRRRULLLLRDURDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDULLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRLLLLLDRLULRRDLULDRRUDRULLDRRRRLLLLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRLLDRRLULLRRRLDRULLLLLRLLLLLLRDRLLLLLLLLLLLLURDLURRDLUDLLURRRDLDLUUDDRULLLRRLURDLURRDLLURRRDLLRRRRLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLRRULLLRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULRRRLLRRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDDLLLRRRULLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLULRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLURDRURDLLURRDLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRDRRRULLDRRULLRDRRRLLRRRLLLRRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRULLLDDRRUUDDLLURRRRLULLLDRRRUDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDUDRULDRRRRULLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRLULLLDRRRULLRRRDLLLULDRRRULLLDRULDRRULDRRRULDRULLDDRRURULDDLLURRULDRRULRDRULLDRRRULLRRRRLLLDLRRLULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRULRDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLRRDRULLLLLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDLLLURRDLULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDLUDRUDRULDULDRLRULDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDLLRRRRRRLLLLULLDRRRRRRRLRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLRDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLRRRRDLULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRLLULLLDULDRRRULLLDRULDRRULLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLUDLURRDLLURRRDLULRRRDLULRRRDRLURDLULRRRDLLURDLLURRDLULRRRRRLLLRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLLLRRRRLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDRLLURLRDRRULLLRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLLLDLLLLLULLDLRRRLLLURRDRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLRDLDLUURRDULLDLRDRULURRDLURDRURLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULDRULRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRLLRRRULLLDRDRRUULDRDLUDLURRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLUDRRLLRRULLDRRULDLRRRULLDRRRRULLDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRLRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRUDULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLRRLLLLLLLRRRDLLLURRDLURDRRULLLDRULDRRRURLLLDRRRRULLRRDLULLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLRRDRULLLLLRDLULDDUURDLRLUDRULDLURRDLURDRULLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRUDRULLLLLLLLLLLRRDLLLURDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLRDRULLDRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRRRLRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLRLLLLRDRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRUDRULDRRULLLLLLLDLURDLURLRDLURRDLRRLLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLURRDLRURDLLURRDLLULLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLLLLLDRRULLLDRLRRRULLDRULLDRUDRULRRRLLDRRULLLDRUDRULDLRRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLDRLULLRRRRLLLDRRLLULDRRRRULLDULDRRRULLLDRRULLDLURDUDLLRRURDLLLLURRDLRURDLLURRDRLLULLLDRRULLLDRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULDLURRDLULDRRULLRDLURDUDULDRLURRLLRRRRRRRDDDLRUUULLLLLLLRRRRRRDDDDUDDLURULDDULRDRULURDDLUUDURLRULDDRULURDDLUURULDRLDUUDDRULUDDDUUURDDLUUDRUDLURLRULDDRULURDDLURRLLLURRDLULDRRRULLRRDLULDLLURRDLULDRRULDLLURRDLULRRLLDRRULDLLURRDLULDRRULLRDLLURDURDLULDRRULDLU


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 28, 2013)

0.028 Inspection On 8 Puzzle Blind. 

In the video, it actually skips the frame where I see the pieces. I only see the puzzle for that time, but it usually take me about a tenth of a second after that to register what I just saw and work out the solution. I had a 0.019 but messed up last 3 pieces. Has anyone got a faster one?


----------



## soup (Dec 29, 2013)

48 puzzle (7x7) in 1:03.304, 981 moves, *15.497tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




247349442325643392122238454128463233294026518148304712415358111917311636274214101337320

LLLRUUUUDDULRULDDRULDDRULDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUURDRDLLLURRRDLLLURDLURRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRUULLLLDDRRRULLLLDRRDLURDLLURLRDLURRUUUDRDLUULLDDRRUDLDRUULLDDDRRRUULLLLDRURRRDDLUULLLDDRRRULLLRDUUUUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRURDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLRUUULDDRULDDRUUUUURDRULLDRDLUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLDDRRUUUUURDDLUULDDRULLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRDLLURRDLLUDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLDUURRRRRLUUULDDRURDDLUURRDDLULRDLULLDLURRDLURLULDUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURDLLURRRRRRUUULDRDLULDRDLULLDRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDDRRULURRRDLLLUURDDLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRULRRLLLRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRURDDLUURDDDUURULDDLURRULLDRULLDRLDRURRLLLUURDLDRRULRDLLURLDRURDLLURRDLLURRLDRURDLURRRLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLUURDDLURRLLLDRURLLRDLURRULLDDRUULLLDDRRUDLURULDLRRULLDDRURRULLDRRRUDLRULDRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRULLLLLLDRRRRLLRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRRLLLRRULLRRLLDRRULLDLLLURRLDRRULLDRRRULLLLRRLLDRRULDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLLDURRRDLULDLLURDRULLLDRRULRRLLLDRULDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRUL




99 puzzle (20x5) in *4:17.036*, *3735 moves*, 14.531tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




905115634944886046202676122140553774676194471810627133983161978928624453862171114224348369733234256583025722975529398649728185916553248071817735797059959653896857992697383668482505441343187

RRUUUULDDDRULRLRLDDRUULLUULDDRDUULDDRURDLDRURRDLLLRURLLLLLLUUURRDDLDUURDLDLUURRRDLLDLURRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRRULRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRUDDLRURRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLRLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLUULUDDURUDRLDUURDLDRULDDRRULLLLRRRRDLULLLURRDLLURRDLLDRRUUULLLLRULDRURDDLUURRDDLLURRRDLLURRRDLDULDRULLDDRUDULRDRULLLURDLURRDLUURDDLURRRDLLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRRDLLUDRULDRLURDRULLURRDLLLLLDRRRRRUURRRRULLDLRRLLRRULLDRRULLLDRULDLLLRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULULLDDDDUUDDRUULDLDRRUULDDRLLURDLLUURDRDLURRRRRRLULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRLLDRRLLLRRLLRRURULLDDRRULLLDRRULLDDRULLLLLLLRRLURRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLULRRRDLLDRRUUURRLDRRLRDLULDRULLDRURLULLDLDRLLRRRULLLDDRRUURRRRRRURRLRRRLLDRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLRRRLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRLDLULDRULLLLDRRRLLDRRRUULLLDRRULLLLDDRRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRUDLLLLDRRRRLLLLUDRRRRURULLLDRRDLLLLLUDRULDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRLLRRRDLLURRRLDLURRRLLRRLDLURRDLURRDLLURRURDDLURRDLLUUDLLLLLURDDLURRDLLURRDLULRURDDLRRLURDLURRDLURRRLLRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLDUURRDDLURDLLURDLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRDLLUULDDRULLLLRRRRRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLLLUDURDLLURRDLURRRRLDLLLLLRRRRRURDLLLULLLRRRLRDLUURRRRRDLULDRULLRLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRDRUULLLLLLLRLLRDLLURRDLURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLRDRULLURRRDDLULRUDLDRULLLLLLLLLUURDDDLUUURDDDLUURRDDLUURDRDLLLURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLDLUURLDDRULUDLUURRRRDDLURRDLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRULDRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRUUUDRRRRRULDRDLULDRULLLDRRULLLLDLDRRRRULLLLLLURDLDRURDLLURDLURUULDDRULDDRULRRRRRRRRRRULDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLRULDDRULLDRULLDDUDRUURRRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLULRRRRDLLURRRLLLRLLDDUURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURURRDLRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLURRRDLLLLLLUURRRDLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLULDRLURDLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRURDLURRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRLLLDRRLURRRULLLDDRURRRRRRRLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDRDLURDLLURDLURRDLURRDLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRUDRULDRLLRUDLRRULLDRULLLDRRRLLLLLRRRULLLRRRRLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRURULLLDRRULLDLRRULLDDRULLLLLRRRULDLDRUUDRULDDRULLDLURDURDLURRRDLLURRULDRRULLLLDRRULLDDRULRRRRRRRRRRURLDRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLDDUULDDRURLRDLULURDLDRURRULLLDRRULLDRULLDDRUUDRRRRRLURDRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRURLDRULLLDRRRULLDRRURLLLDRULLDRRRRULLLRRRRLLDRRRLLULDRRRUDLULLDRRLULDLRRRRULLLLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRUDRULLDRRRRRRLULLLLRRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRULLRRRDLLULRRLDRRULLDURDLULDRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLDLLLLLRULDRRULDRRULLDRRULRDRULDLRRRRRRRURLLLLLLRRRRDRUDLURDRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDLLLLLLURDRULDLRRRULDRRULLDRRRLLRRULDDRRUDLLURRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRUDRULLLDRRRLLRULLLDRULLLLDRRULLDRRULDRRULDLURRDLURRDLRURDLLURRDLLULLLLLLLRDLLLLRRLURRDRLULDRRULLDRURDRULLDRLRRLULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRLLURDRULLLDRRRRLLRRULDRRULLLLDRRRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLDLLURDRULLDRRRULLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLDRRRRLULLRDRRRULLLRRDLLULDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDLLLLRRULDRRULLDRRRLLLUDRULDLLURRDLURRLLRRLLRRDLULRRDLULDRUDLURDRLLULLDRRULLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLRDRRLLRRULLLDRRULLLLLLLLLDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRULLDRRRRUDRULLLLDRRRRLRULLLDRRULLRLLLRRLDRULLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRULLLLLLRLDRRULDRRULLDLRRULDLRRRRULLLDRRRULDRLURDRULLDRRULLLLLRDLURRDLURRLRDLURRLDLURDLURDLURRDLLLLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLDRUL


----------



## soup (Dec 29, 2013)

39 puzzle (20x2) in *1:16.027*, 1156 moves, *15.205tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




125329923627437301117333136241521335211910391426202822327383425188116

LLLLLDRULDRRRRLLRLLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLLRRRRLURRLLLRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRDLURRRDLLLRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULDRRRRULLDRRRLLLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLRRRLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRRULLLRRRLLLDRRLLLRULDRRUDRRULLLDRRRRLLLLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDLULDRRRRURLLLLLLLLLLDLLLUDLURDRULDRRULDRRRURLLLDRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLRRRLLLDRRRRULLLLDLULLLLLLLLLRDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRURLLLDRRRULDRRRULLDLRRURDRRULLRRDLULLLDRRULDRLLURRDRULLDRURDLULDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDULLRDULDRRULDRRULLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLRRRDLULLLLLLLLDLURRLRRDLRULDLURRDLURDRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRLRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRURLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRRRURLLRLLLLLLLDULLRRDLULDRRRULLDRRRRRRRRRRRLLLULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLRLLLLLDRRURRDLLLRRULLDRRLLRRULDRUDRULLLLLLLDLURRRDLLUDURRDLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRRRLLRRRLLLLRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRDLULLDLLLLULDRRRULLDLURDRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDLRRRULLDRULLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULRLLRDRULLDRULLDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLULLDLURDRULLDRULDRRULLDRRLUL



39 puzzle (8x5) in *41.600*, 657 moves, *15.793tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




291537613119121103936327261435530223182018213433216193225382817723244

LDDDDRULLLLURULDDDRUULLDDRURRLLDRURDLLLURRRRDLLLUULDDRUUULDUUDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRUULLLUURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDRDLLLURRDLUULLDDDRRUUDLURDLLDDRLULDRRRUULLLLDDRRRRRULRDLULLLURRDLURRLRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURULDDRULLLLLDLUUURDDULDRURDDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLUURRRRLLLDLDLURRRUURRDLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDRRULLLLDRRRUULLDDRRULLLDRRULDRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLURRRRUULDDRULLLURDDLURRDLLUULDDRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRLLURDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRURLLLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLURRULDRULLLDRRULLDRRULDRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLURULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLLDLURRDLURDRULLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLRRDLULLLDLURRDLURRDLLLLUDLURRDLURRDLURRDLULLDRRULLDRULDLURRDLULDRRULDLU


----------



## soup (Dec 29, 2013)

15puzzle avg5 pb: (4.575), 5.800, 6.919, (9.256), 7.352 = *6.690*

15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.911, 105 moves, *17.763tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




110681549133141172125

ULDDDRUULDDRURULDRULLDRULLDDRUULURDLURRDLDRURLLLRRRDLLLURRRULLDRRULLDRULLDDRURRULLDRRULLDRULLDRULDRRULDLU


----------



## soup (Dec 30, 2013)

15puzzle avg500 pb:


Spoiler



9.103, 9.319, 9.007, 8.767, 9.567, 9.383, 7.327, 11.327, 6.007, 12.136, 7.015, 9.224, 12.111, 10.048, 9.176, 8.431, 9.960, 7.959, 12.928, 6.343, 13.024, 8.920, 7.536, 9.327, 9.048, 8.976, 9.128, 8.880, 4.575, 5.800, 6.919, 9.256, 7.352, 9.056, 12.024, (13.600), 9.087, 9.495, 6.832, 11.600, 5.415, 9.439, 11.872, 7.952, 6.959, 8.903, 6.359, 6.240, 8.487, 11.368, 5.911, 10.623, 8.592, 10.624, 7.423, 9.320, 7.543, 8.888, 9.008, 9.568, 8.271, 8.335, 6.679, 6.695, 6.287, 5.543, 8.912, 10.440, 11.696, 6.191, 8.440, 8.120, 9.079, 8.007, 7.615, 9.176, (4.415), 9.759, 7.808, 7.904, 10.168, 6.167, 8.768, 6.071, 6.112, 6.856, 7.327, 9.535, 7.863, 11.600, 9.447, 11.408, 5.576, 7.999, 9.592, 9.015, 10.160, 6.783, 7.312, 11.584, 9.632, 7.800, 10.440, 6.615, 8.831, 10.488, 6.319, 7.856, 8.327, 6.904, 4.823, 8.632, 7.279, 7.655, 9.119, 8.055, 7.312, 7.071, 8.640, 8.160, 11.328, 7.887, 11.328, 7.248, 7.575, 9.168, 7.304, 8.760, 7.760, 7.544, 10.248, 8.360, 12.424, 9.056, 9.664, 9.864, 7.783, 10.832, 10.111, 6.488, 8.151, 9.160, 7.216, 6.424, 8.095, 9.144, 8.592, 9.496, 10.456, 12.112, 5.503, 9.560, 11.600, 7.304, 8.183, 6.575, 9.056, 8.087, 6.711, 6.903, 8.776, 12.760, 7.824, 10.328, 9.647, 9.144, 10.960, 8.759, 6.647, 7.760, 9.920, 8.151, 8.415, 8.048, 8.887, 9.239, 8.304, 8.831, 9.984, 10.087, 13.168, 8.304, 8.696, 8.624, 8.000, 11.751, 9.248, 11.712, 8.159, 8.432, 9.599, 8.176, 6.784, 7.344, 5.231, 6.407, 7.255, 9.592, 8.944, 7.576, 8.152, 10.272, 9.584, 8.024, 8.920, 10.392, 6.711, 8.384, 8.384, 5.240, 6.983, 5.415, 5.231, 7.264, 7.111, 7.775, 6.335, 9.448, 7.768, 10.696, 7.704, 7.528, 7.639, 7.408, 8.455, 7.976, 10.928, 6.623, 7.599, 8.952, 7.327, 6.711, 7.199, 5.463, 7.375, 5.215, 8.496, 7.792, 8.880, 11.159, 8.176, 9.840, 7.503, 7.296, 8.311, 8.463, 6.247, 4.767, 7.343, 8.695, 8.695, 6.479, 10.552, 9.512, 7.512, 7.887, 9.223, 8.863, 9.079, 8.536, 10.432, 6.343, 6.887, 12.024, 6.464, 9.784, 6.831, 9.903, 7.455, 9.344, 10.616, 11.751, 6.559, 7.968, 10.744, 11.400, 8.544, 9.111, 6.728, 7.688, 9.120, 9.287, 9.072, 10.664, 6.247, 6.871, 7.328, 7.071, 6.167, 8.944, 7.624, 13.264, 11.352, 12.392, 7.736, 13.128, 8.000, 8.447, 8.488, 6.872, 7.720, 6.760, 7.375, 10.543, 7.264, 8.495, 7.880, 11.040, 11.432, 8.927, 11.856, 10.040, 8.808, 5.840, 7.096, 8.400, 10.247, 7.695, 11.336, 7.088, 7.119, 8.127, 9.752, 8.272, 8.079, 9.080, 7.719, 7.447, 7.063, 6.464, 7.911, 9.968, 9.176, 8.063, 9.992, 6.791, 7.480, 11.472, 7.967, 11.359, 8.583, 8.672, 10.080, 9.624, 6.439, 6.247, 4.896, 6.783, 9.167, 6.111, 8.440, 7.967, 8.872, 10.760, 8.568, 7.391, 8.015, 7.728, 8.415, 5.744, 6.183, 7.272, 9.480, 9.112, 7.623, 4.743, 6.816, 9.344, 8.064, 11.232, 8.519, 7.904, 9.496, 8.384, 10.432, 7.401, 6.951, 11.880, 8.704, 6.216, 12.480, 9.063, 6.951, 6.231, 8.016, 9.040, 8.935, 8.495, 13.064, 8.496, 8.000, 7.608, 10.168, 12.480, 8.864, 8.032, 10.408, 9.384, 9.495, 9.512, 9.312, 7.111, 11.440, 10.032, 10.096, 8.344, 6.664, 10.488, 8.135, 8.135, 8.031, 8.423, 5.863, 7.191, 6.791, 10.304, 9.728, 7.431, 12.168, 8.952, 11.488, 12.160, 8.032, 12.416, 8.312, 8.208, 7.000, 8.343, 11.512, 8.551, 8.184, 8.288, 8.631, 5.647, 9.320, 7.823, 10.784, 8.695, 8.912, 9.472, 8.832, 10.200, 8.063, 12.536, 8.360, 10.008, 6.759, 8.536, 7.479, 6.879, 8.064, 8.440, 6.855, 5.943, 8.695, 8.272, 5.943, 11.616, 9.936, 6.831, 5.551, 8.080, 10.199, 7.704, 7.831, 10.944, 7.039, 6.095, 8.424, 7.984, 10.576, 8.319, 8.664, 6.896, 10.968, 12.400, 9.728, 9.472, 7.448, 11.448, 8.656, 6.768, 7.112, 7.824, 9.135, 6.048, 6.575, 7.120, 8.079, 10.088, 11.847, 7.240, 9.000, 10.968, 5.623, 10.016, 9.663, 7.663, 9.584, 9.480


 = *8.567*

15puzzle avg100 pb: 8.176, 6.784, 7.344, 5.231, 6.407, 7.255, 9.592, 8.944, 7.576, 8.152, 10.272, 9.584, 8.024, 8.920, 10.392, 6.711, 8.384, 8.384, 5.240, 6.983, 5.415, 5.231, 7.264, 7.111, 7.775, 6.335, 9.448, 7.768, 10.696, 7.704, 7.528, 7.639, 7.408, 8.455, 7.976, 10.928, 6.623, 7.599, 8.952, 7.327, 6.711, 7.199, 5.463, 7.375, 5.215, 8.496, 7.792, 8.880, 11.159, 8.176, 9.840, 7.503, 7.296, 8.311, 8.463, 6.247, (4.767), 7.343, 8.695, 8.695, 6.479, 10.552, 9.512, 7.512, 7.887, 9.223, 8.863, 9.079, 8.536, 10.432, 6.343, 6.887, (12.024), 6.464, 9.784, 6.831, 9.903, 7.455, 9.344, 10.616, 11.751, 6.559, 7.968, 10.744, 11.400, 8.544, 9.111, 6.728, 7.688, 9.120, 9.287, 9.072, 10.664, 6.247, 6.871, 7.328, 7.071, 6.167, 8.944, 7.624 = *8.092*

15puzzle avg50 pb: 6.711, 8.384, 8.384, 5.240, 6.983, 5.415, 5.231, 7.264, 7.111, 7.775, 6.335, 9.448, 7.768, 10.696, 7.704, 7.528, 7.639, 7.408, 8.455, 7.976, 10.928, 6.623, 7.599, 8.952, 7.327, 6.711, 7.199, 5.463, 7.375, 5.215, 8.496, 7.792, 8.880, (11.159), 8.176, 9.840, 7.503, 7.296, 8.311, 8.463, 6.247, (4.767), 7.343, 8.695, 8.695, 6.479, 10.552, 9.512, 7.512, 7.887 = *7.719*

15puzzle avg12 pb: (10.392), 6.711, 8.384, 8.384, 5.240, 6.983, 5.415, (5.231), 7.264, 7.111, 7.775, 6.335 = *6.960*

15puzzle avg5 pb: (8.384), 5.240, 6.983, 5.415, (5.231) = *5.879*


----------



## soup (Dec 30, 2013)

24puzzle avg12 pb: 19.289, 18.346, 22.866, (25.306), 16.241, 17.529, 14.481, 14.993, 19.817, 16.570, 18.249, (13.153) = *17.838*

24 puzzle (5x5) in *13.153*, 198 moves, 15.054tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




219851312224111731714224166202318151910

RULDDRUULDDLUURDDLURUULDRDULDURDLUUDLDRULLDDRUUURDLURRDLURRDLLDRRULULLLDDRULDRULUURDDLURDDLURULRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLULULLDDRULRRULLDRDLUURRDLULRRRRDLUDLURDRULLLLDRRLLRRULDRRULDRULLDRULDLURRDLULDRRULL


----------



## soup (Dec 30, 2013)

80 puzzle (9x9) in *2:10.829*, 1861 moves, 14.225tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




5764325222485429251535124516358621938314068554241513322879472161375370207651811261580134914764417247356727569609772367103059783668747166394273450464363

DDLRRRRRRLDRDLUUURDDLURDDLLRULRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRRLURLLDRRULLLURRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLDLLURRRRDLLLDRRUULRLUUUUUURDLULDLDRDRUULDDRRULULDDDRUURDLDUULDDDRUULDDRULDLRRLLDRDURULLDRDRULLDDRRUUUUUUDLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLRUULDLRRLDDRUULDDDURUUULDDRULDDRULLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURRDDLDULUURLDDRDLUUURDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUURDRDDLLUURRRDDLLLUURRRRRRRRUUUUUUDLLDDRDRUULDDRULDDRUUDDDULDRUULDDRULLDDRUDRULLLLUUULLUURDLDLRDRUULDDRULDDRRULDDURULDDRLDRUULDDRURDLLURRRDLURRDLLLLRUURUULLDRURDLDRULDDRUUULLUURDLDRURDLDRULRDDUULDDRURULDRULLDDDDRUUULLDDDRRUULLLDDRRRUULLLLLUUUURDRRUDRRULLDRURDLULDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDDDUURRDDLUULDDRUULDDDRUUULDDDDDRUULUDDDRUUULDDRUULDDDRUUULRRRRRRRRLDDRUULUUUDLDDRRLUDLDRULDRUULDDRULDDRUULDLULDDRURDLLUUULRUULRDLULDDDRDUUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDURURDLLLLUURDLDRURLLRRDLULURRRRURRRURULLDLDRRULDRRUULDRDLDULRDUULDRDLUUDLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRURLLLLDRRRDLLLURRDLDLUURDDLURRRRRRRRLRULLLURDLURRRDLLLDRRUDULRRUULLDDRRULLDRRULLLLDDRRURULLLDDRRULLLLUURDLDRURDLLDRRUUUUURDDLUULLDRDRURDRULLLLRDUDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRLUULLLDLDRRRRLDLLLURRDDLLUURDDDLUUURDRDLDDLUUURLDDDRULUURRDLLRRDLLURRUUUULDDDRUULDDDRURDLURRDLURRDLULLLDRRULRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURURURRULDRDLULDDRULDLRDRULLLLLUULDDRUULDDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULRRRRDLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLURDLDRUURDDULURDDLURLLRRULDRULLDDRURRRRURDLULLDRRULLDLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDDRURRRUUURDDLURDDLURDLURRDLURRRLLRRDLLUURRDDLLUDRUDLULRRULLDDRULLLURRRDLLURRDLDRULLDUULDDRULRLDLLLURDLURRDRLLLURRRRDLLLRRRULDLLUULDDRURRURULDRULDRDLULDRULLDRULLDDRULURRDRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLURRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRDLURRRULLDRRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDDRURDLULLURDDLULURRDDLLURRRRRLURRDRRLLLRRULLDRRRULDLRDUULRLDRRULLLLLLDLLURRRLDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLURRDLULDRRULDLULDRRULLLDLLURRDLRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRUDLULDRRULLDLULDRRRULLDRRULLDURDLLUDRLRULDRULRRLDRULL



9x9puzzle avg5 pb: (2:46.833), 2:33.321, (2:30.417), 2:34.265, 2:34.421 = *2:34.002*

9x9puzzle avg12 pb: 2:33.623, 2:39.639, 2:50.716, 2:46.833, 2:33.321, 2:30.417, 2:34.265, 2:34.421, (2:52.070), 2:51.078, 2:47.222, (2:10.829) = *2:40.154*


----------



## soup (Dec 31, 2013)

35 puzzle (6x6) in *28.584*, 426 moves, 14.903tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




2591333221224201962132273116172835234510111314262930415238718

DDRRRRRDLLURDDLURRDLDLLRRRLLURRDLLLUDLURRRDLLRRULDLLULRUURDLDRULLUUURDLDRURDLDRULLDDDRRUULLDDRRUUUUURDDLUURDRDLDLUURDRDLDLUURDDLURRRDLLLLLUUURDDDLUURDDLURRRRDLRURDLLLLURRULLDRUULDDRDLLUDRUDRULULDRLDURDLURRRRRUUULDLDRDRUULDRULLDDRUULDRLLDRURDLURULLLDRDRULLLUURDDLURDDLUUURLDRURDDLURDLLURRRLLDRURDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLRURULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLURRRRUDRULLDRULDRRULDLLURRDLLLLURDLURRDLURRDLLLURDRULDLU


----------



## soup (Dec 31, 2013)

63 puzzle (8x8) in *1:30.935*, 1417 moves, 15.583tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




324721153344204936602861231619425251454418531105839383463591857115512463073793148145272565422296235133255017402462643

DDDDDRLLLLUDDLUURDDLURUDDLURRDLURRRDLLUUULUULDDUUURDLDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUURDDLURRRRDLLLLLURUULDDDUUDDRUURRDURDRRDLLLLLUURDDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLUURRLLDDRRUULUDDDLRURDLLLURURULDRRULLDDRDUUDRULULDLDDRRRULUUUUULURDLDRULDDDRULDDRUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULURDLLLDDRRRUULULDDDRRUDLLULDRRRURRRRUUUULDDRULDLDRDRUULDDRULULRUULUDLRDRDLUULDLDRDRULDDRUUUULLDRRULLDDDRUULDDRULDDRLRULDLLUURDDLUURDRDLLLUUUUUUDDDUURDLDRRURRULDRULLDLLDRDRURULLDDRDURULDDRURULUDDULRULDDRULLDDDRRUULLLDDRRRUUURRUUULDDDRUULDDRULLDRRLDLRRULDLRRLUULDDRRDLUURDDLULLDLLURRDLURURDDLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLUURULDRDLULDDRUULRRRURDUULDLDRRULDRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULULLDDRUUUDRULDLRRULLDRRUDDDDLLUUUURDDDDDLUUURDDDLUURRDLLRRDLDULUUDUDRRRUUURRRRULDDDRUUULDDDRULLDRDRULLULDDRRULRDLURDLURULDLRRULLLDLDRRRUUULDDURLRDLURDLURRDLLLLDRRRRULULUURLDDRULURDLDRULDDRUURDLLLLDDRRLLULDRRRRRULRDLULLLUULURDLDRURDLDLRRURDLLRRRLLURRDLLURRRDLLLLLLDRRRRRRRUDLURLLLLURRDLLULRDLURRLLRRRLLDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLUUULDDRULDDRURDLLURRRRRDLLLLLULUURDDDULUURDDDLUURDDLUURRDDLLURRRRRULLLRULDLDRRULDRRULLLDRRRULULLDLDRRULLLDRRURLLLDRDLUUDDUURDLDUUDRDLURRRUULDDRULLDRRULRDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRULLDLRRRULDDUULDDRULLLURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLLDRRRURRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLRURULLDDURRURLLDRULLLDRDLURRULLDRDLUURRRLLRRDLLURRDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLLRLULLLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRLRULDLLLLURRDRULDRRULLLLDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLULDLURDLURDRULLDRULDRRULLDRULDLURRDLULDRRULLDURDLU


----------



## soup (Dec 31, 2013)

99 puzzle (10x10) in *3:24.536*, 3257 moves, *15.924tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




597784636752447280704925465171382179761816556554228903615348589175945928243482773392971914662337942233687201160624611064914757933126583237481818342987569887895561324501253869941683035409697

LLLULDDDRUULDDRULDLDRRULDLRRDLDRUULDDDUUDRUULDDDRUURDDLUURUUUUDURRRULDDRLULDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRDLULDRDLDUUDLDRULDRUULDDDRUULLLUUDDDRRURRDDLULRDLUULLUURDLDRURDLURRDLUURDRRULRRULLDDRULLLDRRRULULDLRDRDDDDLUUUUURRRLDDDDDLLUUUUURRRDDDDDRLLLLUUUURRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRUULDDRULLLLLDRRRRUULLLDDRRRULULLLDLDRRRRULLLUDDDRLULLDRRRULULDRULLDRULLDLRDRUUUUUUUUDRRDLULLDRRDLULDDRULDDRULLDRRULDLDDRRULUURDDLDURULDRULLDDRRLLDRRULLDRRUULDDRUURRRRRRRULLRUUULLDRDRDULURLLDRRULDDRLURDLULDRDLULDRDLURLLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDLRRULLDRLRDLUUURUURDDDLUUULUUURDLDRULDDRULDDRULUURURRDLURDRULLLLDRRRDLDLUURDDLLURUDLDRURUDLURDDDDDLUUUURULDRDDDDDLUUUUURRDDDDDLLUUUUURRRDDDDDLLLUUUUURRRRDDLDDRDLLLLUUUURDRRRDDDLLLLUURRRRLDRRRDLLLLLULRRLDLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRUULDLDRRULLLDDRURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRULUDDRULUDDURDLLULDRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRURLDRUUUDRLRUDDUULDRDLUULDLDRRULLLDLDRDRRUULLLDDRRUDRULLLDRUUDUUURRULDLRRDLUUDDDUULLDRRDLULDRDLURDDLUUURRRRRRLLLUUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUULDDLRRLLDRRUULDDDURURDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLUULDDRURDDLURURDDLLLURRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDDRURLRRUULLDDRULLLDRRULLDRULDULLDDRURRDLLUURRDLDLUURDRDLURULLDDRUUUULUURRLLDDRUULDDURLURRDLLURDLDRURDLDRUUDLDDRULLDRRUDRDLLURRDLLURRDLLULDDRRRUUUULRLLLLLURDLLRRRLLDRRUDLDUURDLDRURDLLDRRULLDDRRUULRUUUUULDDRULLDDRULDDDRURUULLDDRDRUURDRULLLLDRDRURULLLLDRRRLDRUULLLDDRRRULLLLDRRRULULDLDDDRUURRULULLDDDDRUULDDRUULUUUDDDUURDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRLLRURDDLLURRRDLLUURRRDLDLURRDLLRRRRLLLURRDLURRDLLURRRRLLURRDDLLLURURDUUULDDDRUULDDRURDDLUULLDRRULLDDRUULLDLDRRULDRRULLDRRULDLUUULUUULDDRULDDRULUDDDRUULDRUULDDRULDDDRUUDLDDRUUURDDLURDDLULLURRDLLUURRDDLLDRULLLRRRDRULLLLUURDDLDRURDLUUUUUDRULLDDRRUUULDDDRUULDLDDRRUURRDRRULDRRULLDRULLDRULLDRRULULLLDLDRRRRULULLLDDDDRUURDDLUULDDDRUULDDRUUDLRRRRRURLUUUUDDRUULDRDDLUULLDRDRUULDDDDRULURURDDDLULURRDDLLUUDRDLDUULRRRDLLUULDDRUUDRDLLULURUULDDRULDDRUUDLDDRURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDDLLLLRRRUDRULLLLURRRRRDLLLLUUULDDRUULDLDRRULDRLDRUULLDDRRUULDDRULDLLLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLURLLLURRDLLDRRUULRRDRRURLRULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLDLRRRLULLLDLDRRRULLLUUURDLDRUULDDDRULDDRULURRRRRDLLUUURDDDUUDDLUURDDLURDLUURDDUDUUDDUURDRLLRDLULLURRDLLLDRRURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLRLLLLLDRRRRRULDLLLLRRLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLULURRRRRLLDRRUULDLLRDUDLLDRRRULLULDRLLRRULLDDRUURULDRRDUULDRRRRULLDRULLDRULULDLRDRURLULLLDLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRDULLDRURULLDDDRUUULDLLDDRRRULURRRRRRRULDRUULDRDLULDRDLULRLDLLLLLLDRDRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRULRULUULDLRRLDRURDDULUURDDDUULDRDLUURDDULURRDLLRDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURDLURRDLULDRULDLLURRDLULLLLLURRLLRRDLLURRRLDLLURRRRLDLLURRDLURRRDLLULRRDLLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLDRRRURLRLLLRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRUULRRRRULDRDLUUDLRULDLDRRULLDRULULDLDRRRULLLLDRRDLURULDRDLULLDRULRULDRUDRRRRRRRRULDRULLLDRRULLDLRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULULDLDRURLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDDRURRURRRDLLURDRURRDLLLURDLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLDLLUURRLDUDLDRUDLURULDDRRURLRDULLLURRRULLLDRRRULDRULLLLDRRLLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRURDLLDRURULDRDLULLLLDRURLRDLURRDLLURDLLLURRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDDRRURRRRULDRRRULLDRRURLLLLDRRULDUDLURDRULDRRRULLDRRULLLLLRLLLLRLLRRDLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRURDLUDRULDRURLLLLDLURDRULLDRULDRRRRUDRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRUDRULLLLLLDRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDLRRRURLLLRRDRULLLDRRULLLDRLULDRRULDRRULLDRULLRDLLLURDRULDRULDRLURDRULLDLURRDLUL




143 puzzle (12x12) in *6:51.777*, 6568 moves, *15.950tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




125135854346100201147148311182314035601328444221511972611034594105321268794187161207826477399706261109511557763612753109653369711171134013911021361048310175823298345263542814212237812313855889799212196131124137116428993271111213041087714319107645391291415011290139256613367581345180591563810812410630126291288649741811714

LLLLDUUUUULLDRDUUUDRULDLDRDRUULLDDRRULDDDRRULULDDRUULDLDDDRURULLDDRRULLDDRRULDLDRDRUURDURUDLRRULLDRDDLLUURUUUULLLURDLDRURRDLLLDRRULDDRUDULLURRDRLLUURRRUURRRRLDUULLRDRDLLLRRULDRDLULDRDLDULUDDRULDRUUDLDRUULDDRURULLDDRULLDRDDDDLUUUUURLRRRRLDDDDDLLLUUUULURRRRRDRRDDDDLLLLLLUUUULLUUDLDRUULDDRUURDDLUURRDLLURRRDLDLLURRRDLLLURURRDRRRDRDDDDLRRLLLLLLLRUUUUUDRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLURUDLDRUUURRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLRRRRUURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLUUUDULURUUUUUDRRRRLDLULLDRRDLULLLDRRRDLULLDRRDLUUURRRDUULRRDLULLDRRDLULLDRRULLDDRRLDULURDLULDDDRUULDDRUULLUURDDLLRDRRUUDRLLDRUUUUULLURDDULDDRUULDDRRULLDDDRURULULDDRRULDRUULDLRDRULDDRULLDDDDDRURUUULDLDDRDDRUUUUULDDDDDRLRURULDURDLUUULDRULDLDDDRRUUULULDDDDRRRULRDLUULLLDDRRRRULRLDURDLULUUURLRRRRRRRURDLDRURDLDRULDDRULLLLLLLLLLULDDRRLURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLRRULDLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRULULLDLDDRRURRRDLLLLLURRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRUUUUUULLLLURLLURURRULLDRRULDLRRLLRRDLULDRRDLLLRRDDULUURDDDULURDRDUURDLLURDRLDLLRRULLDRRLULDDRRUULDDRDUULURDLDDDRUURUDDDLUUURDDULDURDLDRRULLURRLLLDLLUDURRDLLURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLDRRRRRLLLDRRUULLDLDRRDRUUUDDDLURUULLDLLDDRRRRUUULLLLLDLDDRRRRRRUULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRURUDLDRULUUUUURLLLURRULLLLLLULURLDDURUDLDUURDLDDRUURDLDDRUURDRLDLDRUULLDRDRUURDLDRDURLURDRLLDRURDLDRURDLDLRRURDLDRURDLURRDLLLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRURLUUURRRRRRRRRRUUUUUULDRDLULLRDRDLULLRDRDLULULDLRDDULRRRDLULLDRDULRDURDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRDULLDLRRLRRRULULDLRDURRDLDLUULDRDRULRULLDRURLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRDLUURURULRULRLRRDLUDRRRRDDURRRLDLURLURDDLURDDLUURDULLLLLLLLUUUUUUURLDDDRUULURDLDRURDLDRURDLDDRUURDLLDRRUURDDLDRURDLDRURDLDRULLDDRRURRLDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLULUUUUUULLDDRRUUDDULLRRULLDRRULLDDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRDLULUUURRRULLLDRRRDRRULRULDRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRDLLURRDLDLUURDDDLLUURRDDDULUULDRULLDDRDDRRULUULDLDRDDRUUDDLUUUURDDRDLUUURRDDDLDULRDRLDLUUUULLDDDLULURRDLUURRDDLUUURRDDDLULUDDDDDRRURLDUUUUURRDDDDDLLUUUURRDDDDLDULUUDUUUDLLURRRRRDDDDLLLUUUURRRDDDDLLLUUUURRRDRRRDLDUULLDRRULLDRRRLLLLLDRRUULLLDRRRRULULLDLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRDRDLDUDULLLUULLDRRULDDUURUULDLDRDLDRRUULDRDLLURURLDRULLDRRULLDLRDUUDDRUUUURDLULLDRRDULLDDRURULDRDLLURLDRUUDUULRRRRRRLUUDRDRULLLLLRRRRRLULLDDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRRUULLDDRRULLLLDRRRUDLLURRDLLULDRRRULRDLULDRRRLLLRRDLDLUURDDLUULLURRDLLURRDLLDDDDRRUUUULDDDDDRULRDLURUUULLDDDRRUULLLDDRRRUULUURRRDRRRDRLLDLLURRDLLRRRLLURRRDLLLRURRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLUURRDLRDLLUUUUUULLLLLLLLDRURDLDUURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLURRRDLLURRDLLRDRRULDDRUULDDDRURLLDDRUUULDDRUUDLDDDRUULDLDRRULLLUUULDDDRULDDRULLLLUURURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLUURDRDLLURRDLURRRRLDLLLURRRRRDRLLLLRRRURDLLLLUURRRRRUULDRDLULDRRLLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRUULLLDLDDRRURLDRULLDRUULLLRLLDRURDLURRRDLLLDRURRDLLURDLURRLLRRDLULLDRUURDRRRRURDUULULDDRULLDDRRURRDLLURDLURRDLULRLLLRRDULLLLRDRRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLDRRRURLRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDDRRURULLLDRRULLDDUUDDRUURRRRRRRRURLLLUUDDUUUUULLDDDRURUULLDDRRULDDRULDDRULLDRRDLURRRRLULLLDRRULLLDRRULUULDLURLDURDLDRURRDLDLULDRDURLRULDLDDRRUUULDDDRLUUURDLDDDRUUUURDDDURRULLDLRRRUUDDDDDULLLUURRRULRLUULDRDULLDRULRRDLDUULDRRDDDLLUUUUUUDURDLULDDDRUULDDRUURRRDDDDDLLLUUURRRRRDDDLLLLLLURLDRUURRRRRDDLLLLLUUUDRURDDLUULDLRRRULDDURDLULLDRRULLDRRULULDLDDRUUUUURRRULULDRRRRRULLLDRULLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRDLDLUULDDRUULDDRRULLDDRLRUUURDDLURULDRDLULLDDRDRUUUDLDDRDURUULULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUDDDLURUUUDRURDDRRURDLURULLLDRRRULLLDRURLLLLRRULLDDRRUULLLDDRRRULDRUULLLLDDDDDRRRULUURULLLDLDDDRDURRRLLLURRRDLULLDRRRULUUDDRDLUUULLLLDDRDRRRUUUDRRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLLDDDRRRRRUUULLLLLDDDRRRRRRLULLLLLRURDLURRLLRUUULDDRULDDRUURDDDLDULURDRULLUURRRRRULRRRULLDRRRRURLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRDLDLUURRDRLLLLRRRRULLLDLLURRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRRURRDLLULDRRDLRLUULRDRLLURRRDDDDRLLLUUUUUDULRDRLURLLRDLURDLURRRDDDDDLLUUUUUDRRRRDDDDLLLLLLRRUUURRDRDDLLRRURDLDLLLUDRRRULLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLURRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRUULLLDRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRDRURULLDLDRRRRULLLLDRRUULLDDRULLDDRULLLLLUUURLDDRUULDDDRUURDDLURRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLDRRRULRULLDDUUDDRULLDLUUURRLRRRRRRLULRRRURRULLDRDULRRDDLUULDRDLDUULLDRRDLULLDRRDLULDRRULLLDRRULLLLLLLDDRRRRUDRULUDULRRRRDRULLLULLLUUURRLDLDRUULDLDRRULDDDURUULDRULLDRRLDDRUULDDRRLLDRRULULDDRURDLURURDDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRRDRLLLDLLRRULLLUULDDRURRDLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLLDRRRULLRDLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLUUDLUDUUDRLLDDRUUURDDDLUURDDLUURRDDLLUULLLLRURLDDURUDLURDLDRUURDRLLRRDLLULRRRRDLLLURURRRRRRRRULLLDDLURRRDDLUULLDRRULLLDRRUULDDULLLDRRUULDDRRULLLDRRRULULDDRULLLRRRDLULUDDULDRRULLLLULURDLDRURDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURURRDRULDRULLLDRRULLLDDDDDRRUUUULLLDDDDRRRUUULLLLDDDRRRRUULLLLDDRRRRULRULLRURDLUUUDDULURDRDLDLUURDDLURRDDLLUURDDDLURURRDDLUDRULLLDRULURURRDLLRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLULLLLLLRUURDDDLUURRDDLLUURRDLRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLDLUURLDDRULRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLUURRRULRRRDLDUULDDRDLUURDUDDURLUDULDDRUULDRULLDLRRULLLDRRULRLLLDDRRULLRLULLLLLRUURDLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDDRRRULUDLDRUULDDRUULDDDRUULLDRRULLDDRUULLDRRUULLDLDRRULLDDRUULURDRRURULLLDRRDLRURDLULLDRRDLULLDRRULLLDDRRULLLUUUDRLDUURDLDRULDDRULDDRUULRRRRRRRRRRLUULLDRRDULLDRRRLULDRDLULLDRRRLLLLRRRLLLLRRRRULULDLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDDRRRRULRRRRRRLUURRDLLURRDLDLURLRLDRRURUDDLULLLLLLLLDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRLDLURURDRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRLUULDRDLURDDLUUDDURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLUUULLDRRDLDRUULDDRUUUDDDULRULDDURRRLLLDRURDLLLURRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLLDLLLLURURRRRRRDLULLDRRRULLLDRRRUULLLDDRRULLLLRDRRURDLLURDRULLDLRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRDRURUDDLLUDRRULDLURRUULLLDRRUULLDLDRRLDUDRUULRRRULLDRRDLUULLDRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRRUURDRRRRRRULLDRULLDRUULLLLDDRRRULLLDRRULULLDLDRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLLDDRRRUULLLDDRRRLULLDRDLUUDDUURDDLURRRRRLLLURRLDLURRDLLURURRDLLURDRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLLULDDRULLLURRDLLDRRULRULDULDDRURRRRRRDLLLLLLLUURRRRDRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRULLLLDDRRRURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRURLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLLDRDRRRURRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRRURRRRRLURDLULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDDLRULLDRRRRUULLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRDLLLDRRRLRULLLDRURRRRRRRRULLLRRLLLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRLDUURDLURRRRRRRULLLDRULDRRRRLULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRDRRRULLLLRRLLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRURLLDRRRULLRRRLLDLRRULDRULLLRRRLLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRULDDRURUDLDLURRULDRRULLDRRULDLLULRRDRULLLLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRLLRRULDRULLLLLLDRUDLURDRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRULDLLURDRULDLULLDRRRULLLRDRULDLURRDLULDRRULDLU


----------



## soup (Dec 31, 2013)

224 puzzle (15x15) in *13:34.544*, *11949 moves*, *14.670tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




361853518311281291524117019378745515310932217110169899950198851913961203164485712452042075314718622044118214527343146951171331163716961613410678210083944264912154062197911113631041272081821022311481971151051917715616571163721251416154171231801401886720118413828200691014917316647120190131155157251361441772192718386142212142107108337020659172751455812480762119641591742121031132092966302021711121621762234913715831751788415260541351261891301811921121822282646122134562053920167213194187931012241502112214888210681199019919512138926579132875121641981431685179160151

DDDDDDDRLLLLLLURURDRLLRRLRRDLLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRDRLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLUUULLLLLLLLLLUUUUUDDDDRRDLURRLLLRURRRDLDLLLURRRRDLLLUURRRDDLLLURRRUDDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURUULUUUDRDLLDRRULDDRULLDRDRULLDDRRURDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLDRRRLULDLDRRURDLUURDLLDDRRUULLURULULLLUUUULLLLLLLUURDLDRDURLURDLDRURDLDRURDLURRRDLLURRRLLLLRRRRDLLLUURRRDDLUURDDLURRRLLLDRURDLURRRLLLRRDLLUDDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLRRLLURRDLDRUULDDDRURULUDRDLULDDRUUDDLDRUUULDDDDRUULLLLLLLLDDRURLLDRRURLLLDRRRULLLRRRRLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDDDDRRRUUUUULDURDLUUUUUUURULDDRULUDDDRULDDRULLDDRRULLDDRRULDDRULLLLLLLLLLDLLDDDRURUULLDRRURLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDLRRRRULUURRRRLUDRULDRDLULDRULLLDRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRDLLLURRRDLRURDLLLUUULUURRRLLULDLLULLLUUULLDDRRUULDLDDRDRULUDLDRRUUULDDDRULLDDRRRULULDDRRULLDRRRDLLUUUDDDDDUUUULDDDDRRULUULDDLDRDRUUUURDDDDLUURRDLDULRUDDLUURRRDDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLRDDDDDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUDLLLLLLLRDDDDDRRRRRRUUUULLLLURRDRLULLDRRRRULLLLLDDDDDRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRLUUUUUUDLLLLLLDDDDDLRUULDDRRRRRRRUURUUDDLUULURLDRUUUUUUURDLULDLDRRULLDDRRULLDDRRULLDDRRULLDDRRULDLLLLLDDDLLDDRRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLDRDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUULLLLLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLLLDDDULLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRULULUDUULUDRLDDLLUURRDDLURDDLLURRDLLLURRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLURRUUUULDDRULLDDRRULLDDRURLLDRRUULDLDRDRURULLLLLLLDRDLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLLURRDRLLLURDUDRURLRRRLLDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLURRDLLDLLUDRRULLLURRRDLLLRRRURDLLLLLUUULRRURULLDRRULRULDDRULDDRUUUUURLUUUUULDDDRULDLDRDRUULDLDDRRULDDUUUUDDDURULLDDRRULDDRULDDRUULLLLLLLUURDDLDRRULRDLURRDLLURRRLDLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLUUUUULLLLDRDUURRDLLDRDUURRDLLDRRUUDLDLRRRUUDLDRULDDRUULDDDDDDRUDLURURLLRUULDLDDDDRRUUUULLDRDDDDRUUUULLDDDDDRRUUUULLLDDDDRRRUUULLLDDDRRLRRUULLLLDDRRRRURLLURUUUUUUURURRULLDRRULLLLDRDRRULLULDLDRRRRULLDLRRDLDUULDDRULLDDDRURULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLLLRRRRRLLLDLRRRULLRDLLLLLLLDRRLURDLLRRURDLLDRDURURDLLDRUULDDRURLURDLDLRRULDRLDDRURULDDULDRRUULDLDRRULDDRUULUUUUURUDLRDRULLDRDRURULLLLDRRRLDDURUULLDDRRULLLDLRDRRURULLUDDDURLULDLDRRULLDRRRURLULLDDRDLURRDLDLUUURDDLURDDDLDUUURDDDLUURDDLUULRRRRRRRUUUUULUUURURDDLURDDRRURLRULLDRULLDRULLLLDRRRDLULURDLDRUULDRDLUDRDLUULDDRULLLDRRRDLLURDDLUULDDRURRRRRRRRDLULDRULLDRULLLDRULLDRRURLLLDRRULDLRRRRULLLLDRUULDLDRRRULLDRRULULLDLLLLDRRRRRULLDRULLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLULDLDDRRULDDRUURDRLDLUULDRDRULDRLURDDLUULDDDRUUULLDDDDRRUUULLDDDRRUULLDDRRUULRUDLLDRRRRRRRUUULDDRULDRURLDLDRURDLURRDLULUULULLLLLURURDLRUDDDULURDDLURDRDLDLUURRDLLURDULDRDLUURDDDLUURRDDLLURRDLULRRRDLLLURRDLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLULURRRRRRRDLDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRDLURRRRRDLLLLLURLURRDLLDRUUULLLLLLLUULDRRULLDDRRULRURDLDLRRURDLLDRRURDLDRURDLDRUULUULDLURRRRRDRLRRRDLULDRLDULRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRUULLDLRRRLLLDRRULLDDRULLUURLLDRURDLDRURDLLUURUURRRRRDRLURDLULDDRULLDRULRDDRULDRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRRULLLDRRUUUULLDUUUUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRDUUULDDDDUUDLDDRRUUULDLDRRULUURUULDDRULDDRULDDDDDUUUUUDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUUUULLLLLLLURDLDRRURDLLURDLDRURDLDRURDLURRRDLLULRRRRDLLLURRRDLLDDDDDDDRRRLUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDRDRRRLLLRRUUUUUULLLLRDDDDDDRRRUUUUULLLLLRDDDDDLRRRRRRLUUUULLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRUUUUUDDLLULLLLLRUDDDDDLRRRRRRRUUUDLLLLLLUDDDLUDRULDRRRRRRRUUULRRRRRRRURLUUUUUUUDDDDUURDDLULURUDDUDRULUDLDRUULDLDRRULDDDRUULDLRDRUUDDDULLDDRURUULUDDDRUULDLDDRRLLDRRUULDDRRULUDDDUUDDRUUULDLDRRLDRULDDULLRRRLDRULLLLDRDRULRDLURURDLLURDLURRDLLURDLUULRUULLLLLLLLLLLUURUUURDDRLDULURDDLURDRDLDULURDDDLUURDDLUUDDDUURDDLURDDLURDLDRUUURRRRRDLDDLLLLUURRRDDLLULRRRRDLLLLLRURRDLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDRLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLUUUUUURRRRDUUUUUULLRDRDLDUULDDRLDRUULDLDRDRUULDLDRDUUDLDRRUULDLDRRULDLDRRULDLDRDRUULDLDRRULDDUDRULLDRRLDRUULUUUUUDRDRUDDLUULRRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDDRURLLDDRULDDRUUUUUURULUURRRRRLRRULLDDRUULLDRDLULRDRDUDLRURULLLDRRULLDRRULDRUULLLDLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRDLLLURDLUUDDRDLUULDDDRUULDLDRDRUULDDDRUULLDDRRUUDDLDRUUDUULRURDDDDDLUUULLDDDDRRUUUUDDRRRRRLDRUULDLLRDRUULLDLDRURLLDRUUDDRULLDRULLLLDDRRURULUUUURRRRRRLULUUUUDRDRLLURDRDUDULLDRUUDDUULDRURDDLDUURLLUDRRDLLURDRRUULDLDRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRRURLLLLLLDRRRRDLULDLRRUULDDDDRULURLRDLUULLDDRRULDDDRUUULLDRRULDDDRUUULDDDDRUURDDLRDLDUULDRUULDRRULLRULLLLLDDDDDRRRRUUUULLLLLRLRDLDLLURRRDLLURURDRDLLURRDLURRDLUURDRDLULRRRDULURDDLLLLDDRRRRUUUULLLLDDLDDRRRRRUUULLLLLDDDULDRRRRRRRLUULLLLLLDLDRRRRRRRURULLLLLLRDLUDLURUUDRDLURDLUURDDLUUDRRDLDRLLLURRRDLLLLRURDULRRDLURDLLLURRRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLRURRLDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURDLURRULLLDLRDRRURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDRLDLLLULLRRDRRRUURDLLLLLUDUUURDDRUULDDRURDLLLLLRDRRRRLUDRULUUULUUUUUURRRDLULLDRRDLULDDRLLRRLURDLDUULLDDRDURULDDUUDDDRUULDDRUULDLDDDRURULDDRULDDURULDULDDRURDLLLDRRRUULUULRRRRRULLDDRUULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDLRRDUULLRRDRRULLLLDRDRUULLDRRRULDLRULLDDRURLLDRRULLLDRRRUULLLDLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRDLLLLRRLURDDLUURDDDUULRLDDUURDDLUURDLDURDLUULLLLUULLRDLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRDRRRULULDRRLLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDDRRULULDLDURRURLRLDLDRURLUDLDDUURRULLDDDRRUULLDDRRUULUURRDLULLDRRULLDLRRULLDRRULLLDRULDULRDDUULDRDDULUURDDDLUURDDDLURRDLLUURDDURDLLURDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRUULDRDLLRUUULLLLLLLLUUUUURULDLDDRRUULDDRUULDDDRDRULLLDRDRUUULDDDRUULLDRRULDLDRDRDURULLUURDLDRULDDRULDLRRLDRUDLDRRULURDLDRULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDUDRURRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLLDRRURLULLDDURLLDRRUULDDURLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRLULLLDRRRULLLLDRRURLLLLRRLLDRRULLDRDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRULUURDDLUUDDDURDLUURDDDUUDDLURDLUURDDLURDLULUDLRLLLLLLLLLLULUDRLDRULURDLDRULDDRULRRDRLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDRLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLUUULDDRRRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLUUUUUUUUUDDLRLRRDUULDDRUULDDRUULDDDRULURDLDDUUDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULULLLULLURDDLURDDDULRULDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRRDULLLDRRRURULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRLULDRRLLURDRULDLDDDRRUUUULDDDDRDUUDLDRUUUUULUUUUDDURDLDRULDDRULDDRULLLLLLLLDDLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRUDRRULLLDLRRRULLLDDRURULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRURDRULLDRULDLRDRRURULLLDRDRLDRRRRRUUUUUDLLDLLLRDRRRURLLLLDDRDLRRRRUUULLLLDRDDRRRUUUUDLURRULLRULDLRUUURRDUULDRDLULDDRULLLLLDLDRUULDLURRDLULDDRLDUURDLULDDRULLDRDRULLDDRRULLLLDRRRRRDLLLURUDDDLUULDLRRRDLLURDRULLLDRRRUDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLDRUDDRDDDLDRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLDDDDLDRRRRRRUUUULLLLLDLDDLDRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLDLDDLRLRLRULDRRRRRRRRRLUULLLLLLLLLLLRRRDLDRRRRRRRRRUUURDDLURDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLURRDLLLRRRURDLLLLUUURUUURURRDUULLDRDRDULULDRRULDDRLULRRDDULUULDDDRDUULDDRULLDDRUDRULDDRULLLLDLDRRRRRULLLLLLLLRLUUUUUUURDRDLLRRLLURDRDLLURULDDRULDDRULDLLULRULULLDRRURDLLDRDURULDLDRDRUULRRDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDDLLLLULURRRRDRLURDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLDRRRRULDDRUULDLDRRULRLDURDLDRUULLDDRDUDLRRUUDDLULDRRUULLLDDRRRURLLLUUURDDLDRUULDLRRURDLDRURDLLLULLDLDRRRRRRULLLLLRLLLRLLDULLLURRRDULLDDRURDLLURRRDLLURRDLLULRRLDRRURDLLLUUURRRUURDLULDLDRDRUULLDRRRDLLRLULDRDUUDLDRRULRRLDLURDLLLDRRRURLUUULULURRRRRRRRRRDLULLLDRRRURDUDDLUUULDLDDRUUDDRULLLRRRRLULLLLDLDRRRRRRLLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRRRLULLDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRULLLLLDDRRRURDDLUULLDDRRULLLDRDRULLLDDRRRURULDRULDLLRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRRLLLDRRUURRURUURUUULLDDRDUULDDDRRUUULLDRRRLUDLDDRUULRLDLRRLDDRUULDLDRRULDRLDLRRULDLDRRULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRUUULLLLLRDDLURDLURRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLULUURDURUUURLLDDRRUULUDDDUULDRDRUULDDDURULLDRRULDLDRDUUURDLLDRRULDDRULDDRURDDLUUULUURLDDDDRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLULRURRRRRDLDLLLURRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRDLLLUUULLLLLDLLLLLLUURRRDDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURURRDRLDUURRDLLLDDUURDLDRRURDLLURRDLLURRDLUURRDRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLRDRURDLURRRULLDRULLLDRUUDDRURLDLUULDDRRULULDRDDLURULDRLLDRRULDLLUUURDLDRULDDRUUURRRUULLLDRDRRULDRULULLDLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDLDRRURRRDUDLLULDRURDDLUUULULDRURDRLLDRULLDDDDRRUUULLLDDDRRRUULULLDLDRDRRRUULRUUUDRULLDLDRRRULDDRUDRDLUUDDUURDDLUUDDRULLLLLRDRRRULRRDLULDRURLULLDDRULLLLDRRRURLDRULDRULLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDLRRDLRULDRURDLULLRULDDRUULRRRRRRRUULLDDRRLRDLULLDRRUULDDULLDRRURLLLLDRRULLLDDRRUULLDURRDDLLURRULLLDRRULLDLRRRLLLDRURULLDDRUUURRRURURULURRLLRRDLULDLRDURDLULDRDULLRRDLULDDRLURDLULDDURRLDLULDRDLULDDRULRURLRRRRRRULLLDLLLUUUUURLRDLUDLRDRRURDLRLLRULDRULDDDDDRUUULLDDRUURULLDDDDRRUUULLDDDRRUULLLDDRRRURRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDRLLLRRLURDLRULDRUDLLLRRRLURRDLULDRRULLDRRULDLLLLLURRDLLURDLURRRLLLRRDLUURRRRRRDUDDLLLLLLLLURRRDLLRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURUUURDRUULDRRRRDLLULDRRLLDRRLDLUURDLUUULLLLURDLLDRUULDRURDLDDRUURDLDLRRUURDDLURRRDLLLDDRRUULLDDDRRUULLLLDDRRDULRRRUUDULLLLLLLUULDDRULDDRUULDDDRURDLURRRLDULURRDDLLURRDLUUURRRRDUUULLDRRLDRULLDLRRRRULUDULLLDDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULULDLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDLDRDRRRULURDDDLUUURDDDLUURDDLUUURRRRDRUUUULLDDRDRUUULDDDDDRUUURDDLUURDRDRULLLLDRRRRULULLLLDLDRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRULLLLLDDRRRURRLLRUDLLLRRDLLLURRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLULLLDLDRRDLULLRDRDRUUDLLDRURURDLLURDDLUULDRULLDRDULDRURRRRRRULRLUUDRRRRRRRRULUULLDRRDLDUUUDDDLURULDRRDLLURDDLLURLLDRRULULDDRRDLRULLDURRRDLLULDRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLLDRRUULLDDRURLLULDLDRLLDRRRUUDURRRLDUUULDDRULDDRURDLURRRLLLRRRRRRLLLLLRDLLLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLULLLURDDLURRDLURRDLLLURRDLURRDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLURLDLURRRDLLLUURRRDRLDRLURDLLLLLURRDLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDUDULUUULLDRDRLURDDLUULDDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRURLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRRLLDRURDLLURRRULLDRULLDLRDUDRULLLLLLLLURDLURRDLLRURRRDLLURRDRLURDLDLRRURDLLURRRDLLULRULLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRLLDDRRRURUDLDRUULURURULLDRRDLULDDDRUULDDRUULDDRULLLLDDDRRURUDLDLLURRRUULRRDUUUURRDULDRULDRULLLLDRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDLRRULLLDRRRULDLLURDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDDRRRURRLLLRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRDDLDLULUURRDDDLDLUUUURDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUURUDLURRDRDLDLLUURRRDDLDLULURDDRULURRRRRRRLLLLLURLLLUUURRDLDDLURDDLUUURDDLURDDLUUDDURRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRLDLURRDLLURRRDLULRLLDRULDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLUUULDLDRDRURRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLURDLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLRUDLURDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDDRRRRUULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRRURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURUURDLDRURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLRRULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRUULDRULLLLLLDDRRRRRURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRUULDLURRDLLULDRRULDRDLULDDULLDRRRULULLLLDDDRRRRRULRRURDRLLRRLURDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRLRUULDDDRUURDDLLURRDRLLLURDLLUULRRDLDRULLURRDLLUURDLDRURRLDLDRULLLLLDLURRDLLURDLURRRRDLLLUUDLLURDLURRDLDRURRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRURDLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRUULLLLDDDRRRUULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRDRURRRRRRUDURRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDDRDRUDLURURRRULLLLLDDRDRUURURDRULDRULLDRULLLLDDDRRUURRULLLLLLDDDRRRRUULLLLDDRRRRURRRRRUURDDLLURRLLRURDLLDRURDLLURURDRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLRRRRRDLLRRULDLULRDRULLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRDLLURRRRLLLLLLDURRRRRDLLURRDLLURRRDRLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURDRURLLLLRRDURDLULLLLLLRLLLLLLDURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDRLLUDLURDLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURDLLLLLURRDLLRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDRLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRULLLLDDRURUDLRLLRRLLRDRULULLDRRULLDDRULLURRDLLURRDLDRURRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDRLURDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRURLLLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRRRURRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRLRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLLLDDDULRULDRRRRRRULLLLLRURLLDRRRRULLDLRRRULLRRRLLLLDRRRULDLRRRULLLDRRURLLDRRURLLDRRURLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLRRDRDURRULLRDRRULDRRLUDRRULLDRRRULLLDRDRURULLLRRDDLURULDRRULLLRRRDRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLLDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRUDRRULLLLRDRRULRDLLULDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRULLDRULLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLRDRRURLLLLDRRULDRRRULLLLLDRRULDRRRRRULLLLLLLLRDRULDRULLDRRURLLLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRRLULLLLDRDRURUDLDLURRRULLLRRRDLULLLLDLURRRLDLLURRRDLULRRRDLLULLLDRRURLLDRRULDRRULLDRRULLLDRRLLURDRULLDRRULDLULDRRULL


----------



## soup (Dec 31, 2013)

2x2 - 5x5 slidysim relay in *26.463*, 378 moves, 14.284tps



Spoiler: Times



5x5: 15.247
4x4: 7.208
3x3: 3.448
2x2: 0.560





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 5x5




211721592016127101383519234242216141811
DDRRRULDLURRRDLLLUUURDDDLUURDDLULDRURRRULRULDRDLUUDLLDRULDRRULLLDRRULLDRDULRLRUDDLUURDLURRLRDRLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLRUULDDRULLDRURLULRRDRULULDDRULLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLDRRRULLULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDLUDRULRDLULDRRLLLRRRULLLDRULDRRULLDRUL

15.247, 234 moves = 15.347tps





Spoiler: 4x4




164915581110271314312
LRUURDDDLUURDDULLDURRDLLUDRLURDLURRULLDDRLURDLURRURDLLULURRRLLRRDLLURDRULLDRRULLLDRRULDLU

7.208, 89 moves = 12.347tps





Spoiler: 3x3




15437268
DDLURRULLDRULDRDLUDRULURDDLUURRDLLURRDLULDRRULL

3.448, 47 moves = 13.631tps





Spoiler: 2x2




213
RUL

0.560, 3 moves = 5.357tps


----------



## soup (Jan 1, 2014)

35 puzzle (6x6) in *28.151*, 457 moves, 16.234tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




1125830121520271182491032141621192613222923428346333273151735

DDDDUUDDDLLURRDLULURRDDLLUURRDDLLLUDRULUULURUDDLURLDRULDDRUUULDDDDRUUURRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLLRRLLDRRULLLDDDRDDRUUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULLDDDRRURRRULUURDLDRULLLDDRRRULLLLLURRRDLLURRDLLDRRULRRRUULDRDLULLDRRULLLRDRUULLLDDRRLDRULLDRULRULDRDLURRUUURDDDRUULDLDRRULLDURRRLRLLURRDDLULULDDRUULLLDRRLDRRULLLUUDDURDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLDRRRUURDUULDDRULLRLLDRRUDLURDLLURRRRDLLLLUURRDRULDRULLDRULLDDRULLDRURURRRDLLURDRULLLLLDRRULRRDLULDRRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRRULDLLURRDLULDRRULLDRUL


----------



## soup (Jan 1, 2014)

35puzzle avg100 pb: 28.880, 30.728, 30.464, 32.728, 43.953, 40.448, 33.001, 37.858, 44.850, 39.024, (46.000), 37.944, 42.136, 36.136, 34.888, 33.224, 41.530, 32.232, 32.088, 36.568, 41.472, 32.984, 43.560, 29.560, 40.192, 37.232, 38.424, 31.696, 32.584, 43.624, 37.000, 39.192, 29.928, 38.575, 31.904, 37.145, 38.311, 38.344, 35.832, 35.272, 42.208, 36.248, 40.520, 38.792, 37.400, 29.614, 35.502, 29.046, 30.974, 32.798, 44.727, 42.727, 33.807, 34.143, 33.015, 30.127, 37.151, 33.080, 44.808, 36.872, 39.752, 41.224, 35.311, 38.087, 38.191, 32.159, 38.775, 33.320, 36.831, 35.119, 35.199, 43.927, 33.840, 38.815, 39.439, 28.871, 38.048, 39.112, 32.911, 45.080, 41.904, 38.536, 33.120, 35.736, 33.880, 34.550, (28.151), 37.119, 32.185, 36.823, 38.633, 33.985, 37.414, 30.350, 40.894, 35.678, 33.574, 40.158, 39.701, 35.414 = *36.518*

35puzzle avg50 pb: 37.400, 29.614, 35.502, 29.046, 30.974, 32.798, 44.727, 42.727, 33.807, 34.143, 33.015, 30.127, 37.151, 33.080, 44.808, 36.872, 39.752, 41.224, 35.311, 38.087, 38.191, 32.159, 38.775, 33.320, 36.831, 35.119, 35.199, 43.927, 33.840, 38.815, 39.439, 28.871, 38.048, 39.112, 32.911, (45.080), 41.904, 38.536, 33.120, 35.736, 33.880, 34.550, (28.151), 37.119, 32.185, 36.823, 38.633, 33.985, 37.414, 30.350 = *36.020*

35puzzle avg12 pb: 29.614, 35.502, (29.046), 30.974, 32.798, (44.727), 42.727, 33.807, 34.143, 33.015, 30.127, 37.151 = *33.986*

35puzzle avg5 pb: 29.614, (35.502), (29.046), 30.974, 32.798 = *31.129*


----------



## soup (Jan 1, 2014)

63 puzzle (8x8) in *1:23.017*, 1280 moves, 15.419tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




284371327393440102036165732175446302418522523823254566148613541471529623744231489535933585145311242502163261949115560

RRRRUUUURLDURRULUDDULDRDDLUUURDDRDLDDULUUURDDDDDLUUUURRDDDDLLUUURDDDLUUUUDRRDDDLLUURRRDDLLLUULLDRRULUDDDUUDLDRUULDDRLUUURDLDDRUULDLDRRURULLDRRULLLDLDRRRRLULLLDRLUUURDLDDRUULDDUUDRDLUURRDUUUUUURDDDDLUUUUDRDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUULDDRULLURLRDLURRRRDRLDLLLLURRRLLLDRURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRLLRURRDDLURULLDRRULLLDLRRULLLDLRRRRULLLLLDDRRRULUUUUDURDLULDRDULLDRURDLULDDRULDDRULDDRUUURDDLURRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLULRRRRLDLLURRRRDULLLDRURDLLURRRDLLLURRULLDDRURULDLRRULLDRULLDDRULDLULLDRULURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLDRRRUUUUULLDDRRULDDRULDRLDRURLDURDLURRDLLLLLDUUDLRRRRRRULLLLLLDDRRRRRUUUUULRRRDLULLDRRDLULDLDRRULLDRRLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDDRRRLURLRLDRUURDRUUUURDDDDLUURDDLULLDLURRDLURRRRDLLLURLUUULDDDRUURDRULLLLDRDRURULLLDRDRULLLDRRRULLLDRDURLLDRURDLURRRULDRULLDRULLDRRLLLLRRUULLDDRRLURDRULLLDRRULLDDURDLUURDDLURRLURRRRRUUDDRUULDDRULDDRULLDLLLLURDRLLURDRLURDLUURDDUURDRDLULRRDLLLURRRLLLDRURRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRDLULRRRLLLDRURDLURRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRUUULDLDRDLUURDLDURLDRUUULDDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRLLDRURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLUDRUULLDDRRURRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRULLRDRRRULLLLLDDRRRURRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRUURRRRDLLULDRRURRDLLULDRRRULLDURDRRLULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDLRRLURDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURDLLLURDRULDRRRULLLRDRRULLLLDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURDLLLURDRULDRULLRRDRULLLDRULDRRULL



63puzzle avg5 pb: 1:31.196, (1:42.765), 1:28.292, 1:33.636, (1:23.017) = *1:31.041*

63puzzle avg12 pb: 1:35.853, 1:45.180, 1:40.932, (2:00.995), 1:47.276, 1:31.436, 1:36.453, 1:31.196, 1:42.765, 1:28.292, 1:33.636, (1:23.017) = *1:37.302*


----------



## soup (Jan 2, 2014)

120 puzzle (11x11) in *4:34.078*, 4147 moves, *15.131tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




281311311610141298378652318026599310532761386263964518645769771107970348924412382551035148749769499405310492512171957561201098342815781119857472545860236108118846811450442010790882710656119297365814833100115112103973102924746111675151174316223930179166

DDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLURDUUURDRLLRDRDLLUURDDDLUURDRDLLURRDLLURURDDLLURUUUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDUUUDDDRUUUUDLDDDRUURRRDDLLURRRRDLLLLLURRDLUUULLDDDRULRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURURRRRRDDLLLLLUUUULDDDRUULDDRLULDDRUDURULDDRURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRUUUULDDDRUULDDRUUUUUUURRRULDRDLDUULLDRRDLUULDLRDRLUDRUULDDRDDULUUUDDDDUUURDDLUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUUULDLDDDRRURULULDDDDDRUUUURDLULDDRULULDLLDLDLDDRRRRRRUUULLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRLUURDLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRUURRRRRRRRRUUUULDLDRRULDRDDLUULDDDUURDLULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRDLUURRRRRRRRRRDLLLURRRDLULLLLLLLLLDRUDRLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRLLURRDRLDLLLRURRRDLLURRRLDLUUUULLUUUUURDLDDRUULDDLRRULDLDRDRUULDDRULDDRURULUDLDDDRULLLLLLURRRLLRRDLLLURURDRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRRRRLLUUDDUURDRLDLULRRRDLLLURRRDLLURUULDDRUURRRULDRULLDRULLDRLUDRDLULUULLULDRURDLLRRRLURDLLURRDDUURDLLULRDLURDLDULRDLRRDRULRRRULLLDRRULDLDDDDDDRRLRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULLLDRDDDDDDDDRULRRUUUUDDDDLDLURRUUUUUULLDDDDDDRRUUUUULLDLLDDDRDRRRUUUULLLLDLDDDRRRRRUUULLLLDLLDDRRRRRRUURDDLLRRUULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRUDLURDLLLLLLLUURRRRULDURRDLLURRDLDLURURDDLLUURRDDLLURRRRDLLLUDRRRLLURRRDRLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLUDUUURLLLLUUUUDRRDLRDDLLUURRDLLRRDLDLUURRDDLLUURDRDLDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRURDDDLUURRDUULDLDLRRLDRULURRDLLUDLUURDDULURRRLLLDRDLURRRULLDLRRRLLLRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRDRUULLLDLUDDUURRDLLRRLDRULLLLLUURRDLLDRURDLURRRDLLURRRLDLLUURRRDDLLUURRRDDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLDLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULDURDLUUUUUUDLULLLLDLLLDRURRLLDRDUULDRURDLDRURDDLDRUULDDRUURDLDRURDLURRLLLLLDDRRRRUUUUULRRRUDLLLLLLUURDDLURDDLURUDDDULURDRRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDDRDRUURDDLDUUULDDDRULLLRRRULLDLDDRRRUULLLLDDRRRRULULLLDDRUUDLRUUUURRULDRDLULLDRRRDLLULDRDLURDDLURDDLUUURRRRRRRRRRLDDRULLLLLLLLLLUUURDRDLDLUUURRUDLULDRRULDRDLULDRDDDLUUURDDDLUURDRRUUDDDLLLURURULURRRUUURDRULLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRDLDLUURDDLUUUDDDDUUUUDRDDDDLUUURDDLDUUUDDRDLUUURRRRRRLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDDRRUULLLDRRLRRDLURULLLDRRULLDRURLULLDDRRURDDDDDLLLUUUUUUDRRRRDDDDDLLLLUUUUUDRRRRRRRUUUDDUULDDDRUULDDRULDRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRULULLLDDRRRRUULLLLDLDRRRRLULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRRURDLDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUDRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUDRRDDRRRRRDDLLLLLLLUUUUDDRRRLLLURRRRRRDLDRRRDLLLLLLLLUUUDRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLURUURDDRUUUURDRURRDLULLDRRDLULDRURLLLDRUURUULLDRRDLULDRDLUUDRRDLLRUDDDDLUUURDRDDLLUURRDDLLUUURRDRRRLLLRDDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRURRRRRDLDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLDUUDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRUURLLLLULRULLDRRULDDRULLDRRLLDRRRULLDDRURRLURDDLURDLLLLRURURDDLUUUURDRRLULRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLDLULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUURULLULURULLLDRURDRLLDRRURLLLDRRURDLDLRRULLDDDDRRUUULLDDDRLULDRRRUULLLLDDRRRRURLRLDUURURRRRULDRUULDDDRUUUDDDDUULDDRUUULDDRULDDRULLLLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLLDUUUUDLULDRRRUULDDRUUULDDDRUULDRULDDDRUUURDLLDRUULDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUULDDDRUUDLLLLLLDLURRRLDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLUUUUURDLUDDRULLDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDRLDRULDLUDRULDRULDLURDLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRULLLDRULLLLRRRULLDDRRUULLDDRDLURDLUULDDRUUULUULDDRDLUURLDRULDRDDLUURDDLDUURULDDRDLUURDDLUURRRRRUUULDDRUULDDDRULDDRURDLURRRDLLLRURRDDLLLUUDDRRULRDRULLLURRDLUDURRRLLRRULDRDULRDLULLLLLLLLURULDRRRULLDDRRUUDLUDRULLDRRULDURRDDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLRURDLLDRRULLLDRRRURRRDLLLLLURUDRURULLRRLUDDULDRULLDRRRRULULDLLDRRRULULLLLDRDRRRURLLLLUDDLRRDLUURDDDLUUURDDDULUDRLRDLUURRULLLDRRRRULDRRRLLRURLLDRUDRULDRULLDRRULLLLLLRRLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRDLLLLLURRRDDLLLUURRRDDRLLLLUURRDDLLUURRDRDLLLUURRRRLLRRLUURRDDLUULDDDRUULDDRUULDRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRLULDRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRDRUULULDLDRULDLDRUUDDUURDLDRULLLLURDLDRURDLLURRRDLLLURRUULDDRULLDRULDRRULLDDRURRRRRRRRULDDURRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULULDLDRRUULLLDLDDRRRURLURRRRRRDLULLLLLLRRDRURDLURRDLLURRRULDRULLDRULLDDRULLLLURRDLLRDRURRLDLLLURRRRULLDRRULLLLDDRDUURLDRURRRRRRDLLLLLLULRDLURRRDUULDRRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRUULLDRRULLRRRRRRRDLULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDULLRRDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRULDRRULLDRDLURULDRDUULDDURDLRULURDDLURRRUDLURRRRRDLLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLDLURRRRLLLLLRDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDDRURULDDLURRULDLLLLUDLURDRULDLRRRLUDRRULLDRURLLRRDLURDRULLDLURRDLULDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULDRULDLUDLLLURDRULDLURRDLULDRRULLDRUL




24 puzzle (5x5) in *13.031*, 211 moves, 16.192tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




207121317191410232215211421246851618913

LLDDRDLURDDLURRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLUURUDDDLUUUURDDDLURDRLLUDRDLURRUURDLURRDLDRULLUULDDRULLURLRRDLLURRRDLLLDRDRUULULDDDRRULLRUULDDRULURRDDLURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURDLLURRRRULLLDRULLDRULRDRRRLLRULLLDRRULDRRULDLLURRDLUL


----------



## soup (Jan 2, 2014)

24 puzzle (5x5) in *12.031*, 204 moves, 16.956tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




151810211714194232111891365221612243720

RDRUURDDLUURDDLULUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULUUULDDDRULDDRUUDRURRLULDDRUURDDLULUURDLDRULLDLDRRRRLULLLURDLDRULURRRRDLLURDLURULLDDRRURULLDRRULLLLDDRRURLDRUULLDRRULDRRULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULDRRULDRULLDRULLDRRULLDRUL



avg5 pb: 13.031, (19.718), 15.503, (12.031), 17.047 = *15.194*

avg12 pb: 13.031, 19.718, 15.503, (12.031), 17.047, (22.567), 22.551, 18.927, 16.583, 18.423, 17.015, 14.175 = *17.297*

48 puzzle (7x7) in *51.823*, 785 moves, 15.148tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




144036232152848193318102573829422783547231713161202431353996112246414412452634213043437

DDDDLURDDLURDDLURDLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLLRURRRDLLLLURRRDLRULDLURRRDLLUULURURDLLDDURURDLUULDDDRUULDDDRUUULDLDDRRULLLLDRRULRDLURDLUUUUUURDDLURDDDLUURDDDLUUDDLDRUUUDRDLDRULLUURRLLRLDRURDLDRULRRDLLLDRRRRULRDLULURUUULDLURRDLLURRDLLURURRDDDDDLUUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLDLLUDRUDRULULDRUUULLDRDUDRULLDDRRRULLLUDRRRDLULLUUURDLDRULDDRULLDDRRULLLUUDDUURDLDRURDLURRDLURRDLLLLRRRRULULLDLDDRRRUURULRLLRDDLUURDDLURDLURRDLURUULDDRURDDLUURRDDLLULLDRURUULDRDLULDRULLDDDRUUDDLURULURLDRULLDRDLURRRRURUULDRDLULDRDLULLDRRULLDRULLDRDLURRRRRRUUDDUULDDRULLLDLLLURRDLURRRDLLLULURRRULLRRDRULLDRULLLDRRDDLLUURDDLUURRDDLDULURRRRUULDDRURRDLLUULDRULLDLDRRULDLLURRDLURRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRRLLLRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDLRRULLDDRURRRRULLLDRUDRULDRRULDRRULLLDRRULLLDURRRDRULLLLDRULDRRRULLDRULRDRULLDLLURDRRULLDRRULDLLURRDLULLRRLLDRRULL



99 puzzle (10x10) in *3:20.380*, 3224 moves, 16.089tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




934513125643849824316166624484790252846515419523065540412242205566821426376463531571077829285767183168659893273957229808169415886750349691947783658112797187075178721399335603823797448993349

RRURDUUULDLDDRDRUUDDDUULDDRUUULDLDDRRUULDLDRRUULRRDDLULLLUURDDLUDUURDDLUURDRDLLURRRRLDLLLDRRRURRRLLLLLLLRRRRRURDRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLUUDURRDLLURRRDLLLRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRLDLLLLLDRRRRRULLURUUULDULURLUDLDDRRUULDDRUUULDDDRULLDDRRUUUDDDUUDDUUULDDDRUULUDLDRRLDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULLDDRRUULUUURULURDLDRURRDLLDDUUDLDRRULDDRUUULDDDRURLLDRUULDDDRUULDDRURDLLLLLDRRRRRULUURLLLLLLLUUUUURRLDDULDRURDLDRURDLDDRUURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURUDDLLLLLLDRRRRRURLDRULLLLLRUUUULLDRRULLDRRULLLUURURLLDRULDDRULDDRUULDDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUUULDDDRUUUUUUUULDRULDDDRUULDDRUDULDDRUDDDUULUDDRRLLDRUUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURDLURRUDDLLURRRDLLLURULDDRURRRDLLLLRRRRRLDLLULRDRRULLLLURRRRRDLLLLURURRRRDDLLLURUDDLURRRLLLDRURRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLURURRRRDDDLLLLRRRRULLLLUUDDUURDLDRUUURDLRDUDULDRULLDLDRRRULLLLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLLLURRUDDLUUDUUUUURDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRUUUDLDDDRUULUDDDDRUULDDDDRUUUDDDLURUURUULLDDRULLDDDDRDUDLRRUUUULLDDDDRRUUUULLDDDDLRULDRRRUUUUDLLLLDDDDUDULRRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRURULUULLUUURRDDDLULURDDLDUURDDDLURDDLUUURDDDLUURDDLURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDDULRURDLLURRDLLUUUULUDLURUULDDRRULLDDRRUULDDDRUULDDRULDLDRDRUULDLDRRULDLDRRULLLLLLLUURDLDDUURDLDRURDLURURDLUULLURRRLLRRLDLURRRDDDDLLUUURRRDDDLLLUURRRRDDLLLLUURRRDRDLLLLLURDURLLDRUULDDRUURRRRRRUULDLRRDLULDRDULULDRRLDRLLLRRURDLULLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDDRURRRRLUUUURDDDDLUUURRDDDLLUULUDUDUURRRRRRUULDRULLLLDDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRDLLULDDRURULRLRDLUULLLURRDLLDRURUDLDLURRLDLURRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLLDDDDRRUUULLLDDURURRULLDDDDRRUUULLLDLDRRRRUDLLLLDRRRRURLULLLDDRLUULDDRRRRURRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLUUDRLDUUDRRRRLLLLRDLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURUUUUURRRRRDRUDLULLRDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDDRRUULUDLDDRDRUULULDDDRDRUULLDDRDRUULULDDDRRULUUDDLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLUURRDDLLURRRDLRRLULURDDLURRDURDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURDLURRDLUUULDDRUUDRDLDRUURDRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRULLLDRRUDLDRULLLLLURRDLDUURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURDLURRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLDRRULRUUULLLLLLURRRDLLURRDLLRRRLLULRRRDDLUULDDRDURLULDDRULURDLDDRUULDDDRUULDLRDRULLULUUURDDLURURDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRDDLDUUUUDDDUUURDDDDLUURDDLDUUDRDLUURDDLUUURDDDLUURDULDDRULURRDLLRRLLURRDLLURURDRDLURRDLLURURRRDDLLURRRDLLLLURDLURRDLURRRRRDLLLLRURRRDDLLLLRRRRULLLLURDRUDLLRURDLLUULDURLLRRRUULDRDLULDDRULDDRULLLLLURRDLDLUURDDLUURRDDLLURRRDLLLURRDLURRRDLLLRLURDULUURLURLLDDRULDDRULUDDDRURDLUURRRRRDRRURULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRURLLDRULLLLLRDRRRULLRRDURDLULLDRRULLLRRULLDDRRUULLDDRULUDDRULLLDRRURLLLDURRRDLULLDRRULLDRDLURRRURLDRURRDLLLURRLDLURRRRDLLLULLRRRLURRRDRUDDLUDUURRDDLDUUDLURDLLLUULLLDDRRULRLLLLURRDLLURRDLLURRDRLLURRDLLRURRDLLURRRDLLUDDRRUULLLULDLDRURDLDRULRRRRRUURDRULLDDRUULLDDRRULDRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLUURRDLURRDLULRRRDLURRRLLURRDDLURRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRUDDLRURDLLURRRDLLRRLLUURRDDLLULLLLLRRRLLLURRDLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRRRLRULDRULLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLLDRULDRLDRULLRRRLLDRRURRULLLLLDDRRRRULRDLURULLLDRRRULLLLDLRDRRUDLLULDRRRURRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLDRULDRRULLDRRRLUDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLULDRRULLRDLURRDLLURRDLULDRRULLLLLLLDRRURLLDRRULLDRRRULLLRDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLRULLDRULLDRRULLLLLLDRRULLDRULDRRULDRRUDLLURDRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRURLLLLLDLURRDLURRDLULRRRLRDLLLULDRULDRRRULLLDRULDRRRULLDRRULDLULDRUL


----------



## soup (Jan 3, 2014)

48 puzzle (7x7) in *50.600*, 800 moves, 15.810tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




112832024293043224513844413323610951615343724821274012541842323546726173819144736391231

DDRRRRRDDUUDDLULURLDDRULDDRUUUUULDDDDRUULLDDDRDRUULLDLRRRRRLLLLDRRURRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRUUUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRULLURRDLLDRULRRRUULLDRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLDLDRRRRULLLLDRRRLULLDRRDLLURDDULUUUDDDRULURDDDLUURDDLUURRRURDLUURDDDLUUUDRDDLURRDLLURRRDLLUULDDRULUUUULDURDLULDRDDLUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURDLUUUUUDRRRRRULDRDLULDLRDURDLULDRLRDLULDRULLDLRRULLDRDLURRRRRRULLLLLRUULDDDRUUURDDDLUURRDDLLUULDUULRRLLURDLDRURRDLLDRURRRDDLLLURRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRURLLLDRRLLLRRURLLLDRRLLLRDLRURULLDRDLUUUURDDLDRURDLURRDURDLLURRDLLLLRURRRRDRLLLLLLURRRLLRDLLURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLURUDRUULDDRUULDDDUURDLLLRDRRUULDLRRULLLDDRRULLURDLURRRDLLLRRRRLLULRDLURRRRRLDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURUDDURDLLDUURRDLLURRRRURLRDLULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRDLURRULLDRDLUURRRRDLURRDLURRDLLLLLLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLRURDLLLRRRULDLURRDLLLURDRLLLURRRDLLURRDLLLURDRULLDRLLRRULDLU


----------



## soup (Jan 4, 2014)

143 puzzle (12x12) in *6:11.781*, 6122 moves, *16.467tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




111321859262212935124120297210777483991556106379583516212221011154736844102126505742711299884190141135286153879814279104964423413433211965143754127204571811096172511913139132608692691108275551141289313196731374070118639480469158140113789752133243811611307616125121433166103114138123105571210823104310067891468117301368584

URRURRRRDURUULLLRDURUULDDRUULDDRULDDLRRULDDUUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDLDDRRUULLDDRRURRDLLURRDLURRDLLLRRRLURRDLRUURDDLLURRRDLLLURRLDLURRRDLLLLURULRUURUUUUUUURLDRULDRULDRULLLDRRRLULDDRURULLDRRULLLLDRDRURLLLLRRRRDLDLUUULDDRRUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUUULDDDDDRUULDDDRUUUUULDDRDULDRULDDDRUUULDDDDRUULLDDRDRUULDDDDRUUUURDDDDUUUDDDLUURDDLURRRUULDDRULDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLRRULLDDRULLDDRULLDRUUDLLDRUUUUUDDDDURLUURDLDDRUULUUUURDRDLLDRULDDRURRRRULURDRLULLDRRULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDDDRDRLRUUUULDLDDDDRRUULLLRRRULLLLDDDRRRRURULULLLLDRRRRRDULLLRDRURDLRUDLULLLLDLDRRRRRULURUDLUUUUUUUUUDRULLDRRULLDRURLLLDRULLLDRRDLDLLURUDDUURDDLUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULUDDDDDRUULUDDDDUUUUDDDRUUUUDDDULDDDUUUDRUUULDDDRUULDDDDRUULDDDRULUDDDDRUUULUDDUUDDRUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRUURRRRLLDRURDLURRDLLRURRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLRRLLLURLDRULDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLRUUURDDLDUURDDLUDLURRDLLURDLLURDLUUUUUUUUDRRDLDDRRUDLDRULDDRUUULDDDRUUULDLDDDRURULLDRRULDDUURDLDRULLLDDRRRLRUUDUUURDLULDRDLULDRDLUULDDRULLDDRUUUULULLDRRLLLDRURDLDRURDLDRURRLLRDLLLDRRRUURDUUUUUUUUULDDLURLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULDDRRRULULLDDRDURULULDDRDRUUULDDRULUDLDDRRUULDDDDURULURLRUDRLDLLDRRLDDURUUUDDDDDUUULDDDUUUULDRDDRUUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUUURDDDLURDRLDLLURRUDLRLLDRRUURLLLLRRRRDLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULURRDLLLULLLLLDLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLUUUUUURULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRRUUDLLLLDRRRUULLLDLRRLLLDRDURRULLLDRRULLDDDRUUULDRUULDDRULDDDRRULULDDDRUURDDLDUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDRDUUULDDDRUUULDDDDRULDRULUDRLUDRULDUDRDLUURRURURLLULRRRRRRDDDRURDRULDRDURDLULRDLURRLLRRDLLURRDLLUUULLDLULDLRRLDDRUUUDLDRDRURLLLRRDLLURRDLLRRLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDLULULLUUULLDDDRDRUUULDDDRUULDDRULDLDRRURDLURRDLLURRRDUDLUULLLLLLLLUURRDLDLDRUUUURRRRULDDRRUULDDDRUUURRRRUUUDDRULDRDLULDRDLULLDRRUULLLDRDRUULDDUULDLRDRULLLDDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRDLLURRRDULLDULDRURRDLLRDDDLUUUUDRULDRULDRRDULLURRDDDDLLUUURURDDDDDLULRDRULLUURRDRDLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLLURRDLLURRDLLRRRRRRLDLLLRRRULLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLULRRRRLLDRRRURDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLRUDURURULLDDDRUURRRRULRRRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLUUURLDLLLDRRRLLDRRULLDRRUUULDDDUUURRDLDLULDRULDDDRUUULDRULDLDRRULLDDRRULDDRURDLLRRRLULRDLURRRDLLURLDDDRUUUULLDDDDUUUURRDDLULDLDDRRURLDRULRULDRUULDDRULLLDLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRURLRULUUUUULDDDRULDDRUULLDDRRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRULUURDULRRRRRRUUUUULLDRDRLURDLUUDLLDRRDLLULDRRULDRDLULDRRLDULLDRRULLDRRDLULLDDRUUDDRRULLLDRRURDLULLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLDRRUDLDRURRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURDLURURRDULDLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLLRRRUUUULLUURDLLDDRRUULDDDRUULLDDDRRUULDDRURDLDRUUULLLLLUURDDULRUDDDDLUURDLUURDDLDUURDDDLUURDDLURDLURRDLURRDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRDRDDLLLLLLRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRLDLUUULLLDRRURRDLLDRRURLLDRUULDRURRURDLRULDRULLLRRRDLLURLLDRRULLDRRULLDLRRULLUUUUDLLDLDDRUURDLDRULDLDRRULDLDRRURDLUURRDDLLDDRRUUUULLLDLDDDRDRRLLURRRUUULLLDDDRRRUULLLLDDRRRRUURLRURRLLDURULUDRUUULDDRULDDRUULLDDDRUULDDRRULLDDRRULLLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLLURRRRDLLLURUDRRRUUDDDDDLLLRUUDUUDLLLLLLUURDLDRURDRLLURRRLDLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURURDRLLURDDRLLUURRUURRRDLULDRDLDUULLDRDRLURDLULLRRRDULLLDRRDDDRLLUUURRRDDLDLLUURRRRRDLDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLRLURRDLLURRDLULRRRRRRDLRLLLLLRURRULLRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDDRUUDUULUULURDLLDDRDRUUULDDDRUUDLDLRDUURDLDRUUULDDLRRUDLLDDRRUUULDDDRUULLLDDRRRURRRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDLDRRULULDURRRDLDLUURUUUUULDLDRRUDLDRUULLDDRRULLDDDRUURDDLLURULDLDRDRUUULDLDRDRULLDDRRUUUULDLDRRULDDRULLDRRULLDLDRRULLDRUULRRRRULLDRURULDLRRDLDUULDDRLURDDLUULDRULDRDRULLUULDDRDLUURRRLLRRDLLURRDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLULRURRRRRDDLDLLLURRLLDRRRURRLLLLURRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRDLLLLURRULLDDRURRULDRULLLDRDRLLRULDLRRRULRULRUUULDRULDDRULULDDRULLDDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDDRRURDUULLLDDDDRURUDLDLURRUULLDDURRDLURULLLDRRULLDDRUULUULULDRDRUULDLDDDRUUULDDRDUULDDDRUULDRURDDLLURRDLLRRLLURRDLUUUUUDRLDLRLDDDUUULDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURDLLUUURRRRRRRRRRULDRDLULDRDLULLDRRURLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLULLLDDRLRRULLLLDDRRRUUUURRRURLULDRDLULLDDRRULDDRULLDRDRULLDRRULLLLLDDRRRRUURRRRLUUDDDUURDLULURRDDLULURLLLDRDRULDDRURDLURURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLULLLLLLDLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURURRRRDLDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLUULUUULLDDRDRUULDDRDUULDDRRULDLDRRUULDDRULLLDRURDLUUURRDRULLLLUUDUDULDRULLLDDDRDUUUDDDRUUULDDRULDRDLUURRRRRRRULLDRRUULLDLRRRLULLLDLDRDRRURLULLDRRULLDLRRRRULLLDLRRRULLDRRULLLRRLULLDDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRUULDLLLURRDLURRDLLURRRRDLDRDLRDDLLLRUUUUURRRDDDULDLDDLUUUURRDDDDLLUUURRRDDLDLUDRRLURDLLLURRRRRRRULDRULLLLDRRRULULDLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLLLUURDLDRURDLDRURDUDRRULLLUDDRRULLLLRRRRDLLULLDRRRRRULULLDLLDRRRUULLLDDRRRULLLDRDLUURDRDLLUURRDRLDLLURRRURRDLDULLLURRDLURRDLLLURRDLURRDLURLRRUUURDDLUULDDDRUDRDLDLULRUDDRULURRRDLDLUUDDRULUUULDDDRUURRDDLRURDLLLURLRRRRRRULDRUULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRURLLLLDRUULLDLDRRRRULLLDRRRULRRULLLDRRULLLDRRURURDLULLDRRULLLDRRRRURDDDDLLLLUUURRRRRDDDLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLURULLLLLLURDLDURRDLURLLRDLURRDLLURRRDLULRRRDLDLLULURRLDDRULURRRDLLURRRDLLLLDRRRURRRRRRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDLRRRULLLLRRRRULLLDDRRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLLLDDRRURULLLDRRULLDRULLDDRURLURRDLLULDRURRRRRRLLLULURDLRUDDDULURRDLUDDLURUDRLLRRDLURRLLLRDLURRDLURRDLUURRDDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLULRRULDRULLLDRRRULLLRULLDDRURULDLDDRURULLDDRULDLURRRRRUULDRLLRLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDLRDRURDLULLURRLDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLULDDRRRRULLLLLULDDRURDLDUULUUDDUURDDLURDDLUUDRRRRRRRURULLDLRRRULDDRULLLDRURDLLURURRDDLLRRRUDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRDLLLRRRULDLURRRRDLLLLURRRULLDRRLLULDDRUDURRULLDDRULLLLLLLLDRULRRLURRDLLLURRRLDLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLRRRLLURRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLDULRRDLLDRRURRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRURLLLDDRULUDLLULDDRURRDLLLLURURRDRLLRRDLLURRRRRRULLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLRLLDRRULLLDRDRULULDDRUULDLDRULURDLRULDDUURDLDRURRRRULLLLDRRRULRRRLLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRURLLLLLLDRRULDRRRULLDURRRLDLULLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRDRRULDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDLULLDLLURRRLDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLULLLLDRULLDRRULDRRULLLLLLDRRULDRRRLULDRRRLLLURDRRULLLDRRRRRRLLLLURDRRULLLDRULLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRLRRLLRUDLRULDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLDRRRRRRLULLLDRLULDRRRULRDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULDRRULLLDLURRRDLURDLRULDLRURDLRULDLLURRRDLLRLURLLDRRULLDRULDRURLLRLDRULRDLURDRULL


----------



## soup (Jan 4, 2014)

199 puzzle (10x20) in *12:22.156*, 10558 moves, *14.226tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




131110391669940927511412512911312231331471637217918419510384681177130146871789529915916019853731812617364541711349187149151180122194301437451118198175111481887697821176118215716513412831136151031236566210618510443120455733804428567251081681187188193119176141262414255422941911831868921191441611091001151015866631416251901634150913815960121156317216419227831051991707911212710710219615484321551190421678615217496145137124153132205213569567818911637148471397041681401971735501699377158287368

UDLLRRLLLLUUUUUURDRDDDDDLLUUURDDDLUUURDDRDLLUURDRDDLLUURUDDDDDLUUURDRDDLDLUUURURDDDLLURUDDDDLURUDUUULDDDDDRUUULUDDDDRUUUUUDDDDDLDDUUUUUDDDDRDURULUULDDDDDRURLLDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUURRRULLLLRRRULLLDRDRRUULLLDRDRDDDDLUUUUULDDDDDRDURULUULDDDDRUUURDDDUUULDRDDLUUUUUUDRDDDDDLUUUUURDRDDDLLUDRRDLLUUUURRDRDDDURDLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLURRDLLURDLURRRDRLLLLRUULDDRULDRURRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRLURLLLLLLRURDRURRUDLURURUDRULLDRDUUUULDLRRULLDRRULDRRULUDDURDLUUULDDRULLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRUDRDRLURDLLURRRDLLLUURRDDRUUULLLDLLURRRDLLLLURDLURURRRDRDUDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLLUURUDUUUUUDRRRRDDDDDDDULLUUUUUUUDRRDDDDDDLLRUUUUUURDDDDLLDDDDDDUDRDDDDLRRDULDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDRULDLURUDURDRDLLUUDRDLUURDDRUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUULDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUULUUUUUUURUDLUUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLULLDLUDDRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDLDDDDDDDDDDUDDRRRRRUDLLLLLUUDRRRRURLDRUUUUURLLRRLLDRUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDLLDDDRULLDDURRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDUDDDDDDULDDDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUDDDDLURUUUUUUUUUDULURRULDRDLULRULDLRRULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRDLURUUUUUUUUUUULLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRDDDDDDDDDDDDULUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDRRRRRUUUULURLDRULLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRUUUULLURDLURRRDLLLUUULDRURDLDRURDLLLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRRRLUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRRUUUURDDDLUULLDDRRULURLULLLLRUUULUULDDRULLDRRDLLULDDRUUULDRULDRUUDDLURUULDDRUUURDLULDDRURDDDDDDLLURDULDRUUUUUUDRDDDDDDLUUUUUUDRDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURRDDRRUULLDLDRRULLDRUULUDLDDRRDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUDRRUDDRRRLLLDDDDDDDDDDULLUUUUURRRDDDDDLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLUURRRRDDURDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUURDRULLDRUUUULLDDRRUULDDRLDRUUULDDDDDRUUUURULDRULLLDRURDLLDDDDDDRRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDUUURULDDDDDDDDDURUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUDRRRULLDDRRULLDRRRUULLLDLRRRULLLDDRRUULLDLRRRDLLRRULUDLDRRDDDDDDLDRLLUUUUUUULLRDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUULRUULDLDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUULLRDDDDDDDDDLRRUUUUUUUUULRRRRRULLDRRDLULLRRLLLDRRULLDRDRRURULLLDRRDLUURULLDDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLRURULURRRRRUUULDDDRULLLDRRRUULLLDDRRRUULLLLLLDDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRDRRURLLLLRRRULLLRDRULLDRDLUULDDRDUUUDLRLDDUURDLDDRUULRDDLURUULLDRDDDLDUDDDDDDDRRRLUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDLDRRUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLRUUUUUUURDRRRDDDDDDLLLLUUUUURRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULLDDDDRRUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLRUURLUDDDLUUUUUUURUULRRRRRRRUUULDDRULDDDRUUULDDLDDRRUULDLDDRRUUULDDLDRRUUDLDLDRUULDDRDRUULDLDRRULLDDDRURULLDLDRRRUULDLDDRRUUULUUUUDLUURDDDDDLDUDDRDDRULDRUULRLLLRLRRDDLLLLLLDRDDDURRRDLLURRDLURDLLRRULDLURUDDLURRRRDLLLURURRRDLLLRRRDLLLURURRDDLLUULLLLLLURDLLDRRULDDRURDLLURRRDLLLURLDRURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLULRRRURRDRURRRUULLDDRRULLDRDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLURRDLULLDRRRULLLLLLRRRRLLRRRRDLLLURDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRRLULLLLDDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLDRRRULLLRDLRULDRDLUURDDLURRDLLUULDDRUURRRRRRRUULDRDLULDRDLULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLRRULLDLRRRRULLLDRUULLDDRRULLDDRUDLURRRRULLLLDDRRULLUURRDLDUUDDRUULDDRULDLRULURDULDRDLUURDDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRULDRULLDLRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRLLLDRRRRURRUULDDRULDRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULUULLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDDRRLULLDLDRRRULLLDRURRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRLRDLURURRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLUURDRDLLURRRDLLLURDLULLLDLUULDDRULURRDRDLLUURRDDLLRRURDLLLURRRRRDLLLRRUDRLLRRULDLLLLLURRRRRULLDRRULLDLRRULLLDRRULLDLRRRULLLDDRULLDRURRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLLLLRRULDRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRDLURRULDRULRLRUDDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDLRRRULLDULLLLLDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLRRRLURDLURLDURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLULLLDRRRULDRRULLLDRRULDRRULLLLRLLDRULDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLUDLURRDLURRDLLLULDRRULLDRRULLRRRLLDRRULDRULLLLDURLRDULDRULDRRRULLDRRULLLDLURDRRULLDRULRDRULLDULDRRULLDRRURLLLDRULRURRRRRRRULLLDRULDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDLRRRULLLDRRULLRRULDDULDRULLDLRRRULLLDRLUDDURRLLRDLUURRLURRRRDRLUUUUUUDDDDDDLRRRDLLUULDDRURRRRDLLUURRDDLLLLULDRRRULLLLURLLLDRDRUULLLDDUDRRRUUUDLUURDDLUURDDLUDLULRURRDDDLULRDRULDUUUUUUUUUDDDDRDLLUURDRDLULUUURRRDLLLUUULRRRRUULULDLRRLDLRRULURDLURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUULLRDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUDLLRDDDDDDDDDLDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLURUDDLUDDDDDDDDDDDLLRDUDLRRRRLLLULDRLRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUURRLLDDDRLURRDDDDDDDDDRDLLLUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDLURLDRULLLLUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDULLLLUUUUURRRRRDDDDDUDLLLLLLRUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUDDRRDDDDLLUUUUUUDDLDRRLLURDRRRDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDLDDDRLURDLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRDRRRDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUDLLRLDDDDDUDDDDUUUDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUDLDDDLLDRLDDDDRRRURULUUDDRDLUUULUDRULLLDDDDRRRUUUUULLDLRURDRUDLLURDRLURDLLULDDDDRDRRUUUUUDLLLDDDDRRRUUUULLRULUUDRULDRULDLURRRDDLULLRDRURRLDLLURURDDLURDLUDRULUURRDURRULLRDRULLDRUUULDRULDDUULDDRULDDRULUDDRDLUUURRRRRDLULLDRUULDDRULLRRRULLDLRRRULDLDRUULDDRULDRULLDRRRRLLLLLRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRUULLDLDRRUULDLDRLUURDULDRDLUUDDRUULDDRDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUURUULRDLRDLUURDDDDDDDDDRDDLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDUDDLLLUUUUUUUUUDURRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRLLLLURRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUDURRRRRRLLLRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLRRUUUUURRLLURRRRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDLRURDRDDDDRRRLLLLLRLRDLLUUUUURRRDDDDDLLLUUUURRRRRUULDRDLULDUDRULLDRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRURULLLDRDRRLLUDRRULLLRDRULLDRRUULLDDRRRDDDDULDLRRLURDLLLUUUUUUUDRRRDDDDDRDLLLLUUUUUUDRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLDURUUUULLDDDDRRUUULLLDDDRRURUDLDRUULLLDDRRRURLRRRRRURDDLULUUUUUDDDDDDULUUUUUUDDDDDDLUUUUUUDDRRRRULDLRDRUULDLDRRULLDDRRULDURDLLUDLDRRUULDDRULDDRULLLLLLLLDDDDDDRUUUDLDRDUULDRULRDLUURDDLUUURDLUURDLRRRRRDDDURLLLRRLLURDDLURDDLURDLURRDLLURURRDLLLDLURRDLLLURDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRULDRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLDRRURLLLRRULDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRLDRULLLDRURDLLLURDLURRLDUUDRDLURUURDLDRUULDDURRDDLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRULLULDRURLULDDULLDRRULLDDRUULRRRRRRRRRLDDUULLDRRRULLLDRRUULDDRULLLDRRURDLULLDRRULLDLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRUURDLUUULDRUDLDRULDDRURRRDLLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDRLLLLLLURRDLLURDLURURRRLRRDDRLLLLULRDULURRRRRDLLLULLDRDLDUURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRULLLLLDDRRRRUULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDDRRUURRRLURRDLULRDDULULDRRULLLLDRRRRLULLDRULLLDLRRRRULDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRRULDDRUULLDDRRULLDRURRRRRRRRULRULDRDLULLLDRRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRURLLLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRRRULULLDLDRRULLDRDLURURRRRRDLLURRRDLLLRLURDLURLLLLURDDUDLURDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRLLRRRLLDLUURRRRRRDRDLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLLLDDRRRRUDUURDRLULDRULLLRDRRURDULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRDULDLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRRLRULLLLLLDDRRULLDRRURLDRUULLDDRUULLDDRUULLDDUURDLDRULUDRULDRDULRDLUURDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURDRLULDRRLLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLRDLLLLURDRULDRRULDRRUDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRULLDRRRRULLLRRDULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDLLURRRRDLLURRDURDLLURRDLDULLLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLLLRDLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLLRLRULRRRRRDRRRUUDDLLLLLRRURRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDLRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDDUDURDLUUUUUUUDDDDDDUUUUUUUDDDDRRLRRLDURRRLLLUUUUULDLDRRULDDDRRULULDUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUUULDDDRDRUUDLURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURURRRDDLLURRDRLLUUUUULDDRULDDRULLDDRRULDRUDLDRUUUUULLULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRLLRRDLLURRDLURRULLDRRULLDDRULUUUULLUUURDLDRRLLDDRUUULDLDRDRUULDDDRURLLDRUULUDDDDRUURRDLLDLRRULDDRULLDRDRUULUUUURRRULDRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRDRURRLULLDDRULUDLDRRULULDDRDLULURDDDUUULDDRUURRDDLLLUDDRUUURDLURDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUULDULDDRURLLDDRURULLRDDLURULDRURRULLDRUULDLDRDLUURURRRRRRLLUURRRULLDRRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRULLRDRRRULLLDRRDLLUUDLRDRDLUUDDDUUURDDDLUURDDDULURDDUULDRDLUURDDLUURRRDLLLLRRRRRDLLLULRRRRDLLLLURRRLDLURRRDLDULULLDULURDRDLLURUULULLDRRRRULULDLDRRRRULLLURLRRDLLDRRULDDURULDDRULURDULDRULLDRRULDDDRUUUULLLLUURLDLRULDRURDLLDRRURLDDRUULDLRRULDDRUURRDDLLUURRDDLLLDDRDDLRRRUUUUULLLUDDDDDDRRRUULULDRRULLDLLURRRDLLLUURDLDRURRDLLLLDRDRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRUUDDRUULLLLDDRRRDLLLUDRRRULLLULLDRRRRRRULULLLLDLDURRRRRRULLLLLDLDRRRRRRRULRDLURDLUDRULULUULLLLUURDDLUDDURDDLUULURUDDDDUUUDLURDRLLRDDLUURDDLURRRRRRRULLLDRULLDRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDLDRUULDLRRRULLLDRRULLDRULRRRRRURDLUDLLURRDLLLRULRRLULLRRRRLLLDRRUULLLDDRRULLLDRRRLUULLDDRDLUURDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDLUUUDRDUUDLDUUDRRDDDUULRULLURDLRRRDDDULLLUURRUUUDRRUULDRURLUDRULDDRULDRUULLDLLDRRRRULULLDLLDRRRRULULLLDDRRDLLURDDULURUDDLRLRDUULDRDLUURRDRDDDDLLLUUUUURDRRRRLLRRULLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRDDDDLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDULLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRDRUDDDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULRDLURRRRRRRUULLLLDLRDULDRRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDURDLUURRRRRRRRDLRULDRUUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRURDDLURULLDRRULLDLRRULLDLRDRURLUUULDDRULLDRRULDDDRULRDLUUULDDRULDDRUULDLLLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLLULRRRDLLUURRRDLURRDLLLDRRRRULRDLUUULULLLRUDLRLURDDUULDDRUULDDDUULDDRRULUDLDRRUULDDRULDDRUULDDDRUUURRRRRUULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRUULLLDDRRRRULLDRUULLLDDRURULLLDLDRRRRULLLDRRLLURDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRDLDLLUURDDDUUUDDDLUUURDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUURDRDDLLUURRDDLDUDRLULURRRDLLLUUUUURLURRLDLDRUUDDDLDRUUURDLDRURDLRULDDUURDLDRULDRUDLDRUURDRLDLLLLDRRRRULRLULUURDRDDLULURUDDLUDRULURDDDLUUUDRDDLUURDRRDLDLLUURLDDRRULLURRRRLDLLLURRRRRDLLDLUUDDRULLLURRRULDDUULDDURRULLDDRULLUULUURDLDRDUULDDDUUDDRUULDDRURDDLRULDRULLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLDLRRRUUUUULDDDURLUDLDRRUULLDDRRULDDDRULLLDURRLLDRRRULDLLUURRRLDRULLDRRULLLDDRRURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRUULDDRURRRRRRRRDDULLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRUUULDRLDLLRRRULDRDLULLDRRDLULRLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDLRRRULLLLDDRRURRRLRRUUUULDDDRUULDDRURRULLDUUDRRULLDRRULLLDRRDLULLDDDRRUURDDLUUULDDRLLUURRRRDDDLLUULDRDULDRURRRDLLLLLURRRRULLLLDDRRRULRULDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLRLDRDLURRDLUDRUDLLUURRDLLLRRRLLDRRURULLLLDLDRRRRUUUULLLLDDRUUDRULDDDRLRUUULDDDRURDLLLDRRURLDRUURDDUURRDLLURRRLDLLURRRRLDLLURURDRLDLLURRRRDLLULDRURDLLUUULDDRULDDRURULDRDLURDLUUDDRURRDLLLUUDDURLUDLDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURULLDDRULRLLLLLDLURRDLULRRDLUURRDLLURRRDLLDRRURDLLURLURRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRURLLLLLDRRRURLLLLLDDRRURDLDUUDRDLUURDDLUULDRULLDDRUUURRDLLDRULRRLLLDDRRULRUDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURURDRLDLURRRLDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRULDRDLUULDLRLLRDLURRDLLURRRLLRULDRLLDRURULLDDRULLLDLLURRRDLURRDLUDLRULRLDRULDLURDLUDLURDLURRRRRRULLLLDRLLRRRRULLLLLDLDRRRRULLLLRLRRRRRRULLLLDLRRRULLDLRRRULLLDLRRULLDDRURRRRRULLLRRRLLDRRULLRDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLRRRRLLDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRULDLLLLUDULDRULDRRULDRULDURDRULDRRULLDRRULLRDDRULUDRDLUURDRULLLDRRULLLLLDRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLLDRULDRRULLRLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRULDRRULLDRULLDRULDRRULRLDLU


----------



## soup (Jan 4, 2014)

Scramble and reconstruction are here


----------



## soup (Jan 5, 2014)

35 puzzle (6x6) in 30.016, 531 moves, *17.691tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




3171611221012299532154302819252123126220181324271433178346353

DDRRRRRDLUUUDDDDUULDDRUUULDDRULDDRURDLLUUDDULDRULUUUURDDDLULDRDRURDLLLDRRRULLLUUULDRURLLDRRULULRRLLRRLLRRDLLURRDLLDRRDLDUUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDRUURRDLLULRRRRDLLLULDDRRRURLLLLURUDDLURRRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURDLURRUULDDRUUULDDDRUULLLDLDDRRRRUULLLLDDRRRRRULRDLURUULDDRULDLLURRDLLLURRLDLURRRRUULDLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLUUURDDLURDDLURRRULRRDLULRDLURDLURRRDLLLLURRRULLLDLRRLDRULLDRULRRURLLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRDLURRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRLLLRDRRULLLLRDLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRLLRRULLDRULLDRULDRRULLLDRRULLDRULDRRULLDRUL


----------



## qqwref (Jan 5, 2014)

8x8 sliding puzzle (63 puzzle) in 59.033, 840 moves = 14.229tps.

First sub-minute solve ever (by anyone). Done during a 2x2-10x10 relay 



Spoiler: 8x8




242559283397403762304411131035485868123321512151444531201736346032463816426150595753185419226323551415643294727524926
UDDRULDDRURDLDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUURRRULDDRULDLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLLULLULDRURDLDRUULRDRDULRDLUULDDRULULLDDULDRRULLDRUUDRURRDLLURRRDLLURDRURDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRUULDDRULDDLUURDLUURDLUURRDLURLLLLLLURLURDLDRULLDRURUDRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRURDRDLLUURRDDLLDDLLDRRUULDDDRDUUULULDDDRUULDDRULULULDDRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLULDRULULLDRRULDDRUURRDRDLLLLRURRULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLULDRULDDRULDDRULDRRULLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLUUULUULLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDLUUURDDLUURUDDLURULRRDLURDLLURDRULDDLLDRUULDDDRDUUULDDDRUULDDRURDLLUULLDRURDLURRDLDRULLUUUDDDDUULDRUULDDDRULURDLDRULUUDRDLDRULLURRDLURRDLLLDRRRURUUULULDRURDRLLDRULDDRULDDRUURDDLULUURRDLLUURRDDLLULDDRULDRRDLUDLURRDLLLLURRDLUUUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRURULLDDRUURRDLURRDLURDLULLDRRULDRRULLLURDRULURRDLLURDLDRULDDRULLDRULUULDDRULDDRUDLUUURDLDRULDDRURULDRRULLURDLLURRDLLU


----------



## soup (Jan 6, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in *3.336*, *53 moves*, 15.887tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




134121156108571491123

UULDRDLULLDDRRUULLURDRLDLUURRRLRDLULDRRULLRDLLURDRULL


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 6, 2014)

soup said:


> 15 puzzle (4x4) in *3.336*, *53 moves*, 15.887tps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wat


----------



## soup (Jan 6, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> wat



Oh, right, the reconstruction. Let me add that..


----------



## soup (Jan 6, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in *3.183*, *49 moves*, 15.394tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




123141584751261013911

UDLLURRULLDRURRDLLLURDLURRULLDDRURRULLDRULDRRULLL


----------



## soup (Jan 8, 2014)

2x2 - 4x4 slidysim relay in *7.103*, *102 moves*, 14.360tps



Spoiler: Times



4x4: 3.967
3x3: 2.472
2x2: 0.664





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 4x4




151311144812713265910
DDLLURRULLLDDRUURDLLDRRURUULDDRUULLDDRRUULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULDRRULL

3.967, 66 moves = 16.637tps





Spoiler: 3x3




51748632
LLRRDLRDLLUURDDLUURDDLURRULL

2.472, 28 moves = 11.327tps





Spoiler: 2x2




321
URDLU

0.664, 5 moves = 7.530tps







qqwref blown out of the water


----------



## qqwref (Jan 8, 2014)

2x2 - 4x4 slidysim relay in *5.899*, *83 moves*, 14.070tps



Spoiler: Times



4x4: 3.210
3x3: 2.061
2x2: 0.628





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 4x4




591212114137631415810
RUULLDDRULLDRULURDLDRULURRRDLLUURRDDLLURULLDDRUURDLLU

3.210, 53 moves = 16.511tps





Spoiler: 3x3




41637528
RRDLUULDDRUURDLULDRRULDLU

2.061, 25 moves = 12.130tps





Spoiler: 2x2




231
DRUL

0.628, 4 moves = 6.369tps






get wrecked, soup
get wrecked

also 8.698 avg5 and 9.426 avg12


----------



## soup (Jan 8, 2014)

15puzzle avg5: (4.231), 4.943, (12.119), 5.575, 6.351 = *5.623*

15puzzle avg12: 5.591, 4.719, 8.574, 11.063, (4.231), 4.943, (12.119), 5.575, 6.351, 5.039, 6.927, 6.591 = *6.537*

15puzzle avg50: 6.655, 9.143, 5.783, 6.807, 8.294, 5.591, 4.719, 8.574, 11.063, (4.231), 4.943, (12.119), 5.575, 6.351, 5.039, 6.927, 6.591, 11.695, 9.039, 7.063, 7.415, 7.374, 8.343, 10.511, 5.231, 9.367, 5.879, 7.639, 6.983, 9.839, 5.519, 5.758, 6.887, 6.607, 6.927, 7.135, 8.335, 5.055, 9.239, 5.071, 7.551, 7.543, 8.711, 6.583, 8.518, 5.887, 6.767, 8.215, 9.615, 5.535 = *7.289*

15puzzle avg100: 5.871, 8.319, 5.935, 8.879, 8.847, 6.655, 9.143, 5.783, 6.807, 8.294, 5.591, 4.719, 8.574, 11.063, (4.231), 4.943, 12.119, 5.575, 6.351, 5.039, 6.927, 6.591, 11.695, 9.039, 7.063, 7.415, 7.374, 8.343, 10.511, 5.231, 9.367, 5.879, 7.639, 6.983, 9.839, 5.519, 5.758, 6.887, 6.607, 6.927, 7.135, 8.335, 5.055, 9.239, 5.071, 7.551, 7.543, 8.711, 6.583, 8.518, 5.887, 6.767, 8.215, 9.615, 5.535, 8.535, 7.551, 8.502, 9.703, 8.062, 9.998, 8.343, 11.151, 8.791, 8.039, 8.143, 8.031, 7.511, 7.679, 7.799, 5.703, 6.759, 5.895, 8.887, 11.727, (12.463), 6.127, 8.991, 8.407, 9.055, 9.910, 9.647, 9.111, 10.623, 8.343, 8.486, 7.055, 8.447, 9.902, 8.190, 10.287, 7.855, 5.799, 7.639, 9.015, 6.055, 7.855, 7.871, 8.191, 10.046 = *7.853*


----------



## soup (Jan 9, 2014)

8puzzle avg50: 1.479, 1.543, 1.967, 1.566, 2.327, 2.415, 2.846, 2.791, 3.254, 2.487, 2.107, 2.495, 2.335, 1.967, 2.087, 1.575, 2.471, 1.815, 2.678, 2.407, 1.838, 2.632, 2.199, 2.375, 2.535, 2.663, 1.679, (4.767), 2.391, 1.881, 2.414, 1.623, 1.239, 3.935, 2.335, 2.056, 2.946, 1.790, 2.543, 2.207, 1.814, (1.119), 1.839, 2.615, 1.999, 1.527, 4.439, 1.655, 1.567, 2.015 = *2.237*

8puzzle avg100: 1.653, 1.847, 2.462, 2.494, 2.306, 1.623, 1.719, 1.806, 1.887, 3.799, 3.095, 2.048, 2.559, 3.015, 1.807, 1.247, 2.471, 3.807, 1.975, 2.455, 3.167, 2.023, 3.567, 4.215, 2.919, 2.723, 4.119, 1.943, 3.287, 1.519, 3.535, 2.231, 2.487, 1.630, (0.935), 3.191, 3.119, 2.278, (5.864), 0.951, 3.563, 1.479, 1.543, 1.967, 1.566, 2.327, 2.415, 2.846, 2.791, 3.254, 2.487, 2.107, 2.495, 2.335, 1.967, 2.087, 1.575, 2.471, 1.815, 2.678, 2.407, 1.838, 2.632, 2.199, 2.375, 2.535, 2.663, 1.679, 4.767, 2.391, 1.881, 2.414, 1.623, 1.239, 3.935, 2.335, 2.056, 2.946, 1.790, 2.543, 2.207, 1.814, 1.119, 1.839, 2.615, 1.999, 1.527, 4.439, 1.655, 1.567, 2.015, 2.343, 3.422, 3.559, 2.662, 0.935, 2.951, 2.295, 2.495, 1.799 = *2.390*

12 8 puzzle (3x3) marathon in *35.648*, *465 moves*, 13.044tps



Spoiler: Times



1.327, 2.824, 1.768, 3.241, 4.711, 2.584, 3.040, 3.144, 2.216, 4.096, 3.008, 3.689





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 1.327




13562874
DRUULDRRULLDRULDRRULLRDLU

1.327, 25 moves = 18.839tps





Spoiler: 2.824




75861324
LLDRUURDDLULDRUULDRDLURRULDRULLDRUL

2.824, 35 moves = 12.394tps





Spoiler: 1.768




13426875
DRRULLDDRULURRDLUL

1.768, 18 moves = 10.181tps





Spoiler: 3.241




25647831
UULDDRUURDLLDRRULLURDRULLDRULDRRULDLRULDRUL

3.241, 43 moves = 13.268tps





Spoiler: 4.711




68247315
LUULDDRURDLLURLDRUDULDRURULDRULLDRDUUDDLURULDRRULLDRULDRRULLDRUL

4.711, 64 moves = 13.585tps





Spoiler: 2.584




16874532
LULDDRUUDULDDRURULDRULL

2.584, 23 moves = 8.901tps





Spoiler: 3.040




74152863
DRDLURURDDLLURULDDRULURDDLURURDLUL

3.040, 34 moves = 11.184tps





Spoiler: 3.144




73268154
URRLLDRRULDDRUULLDRDLURRULLDRULDRRULLDRUL

3.144, 41 moves = 13.041tps





Spoiler: 2.216




82341675
LDRURDLLUURDRULLDRRULLDRUL

2.216, 26 moves = 11.733tps





Spoiler: 4.096




84367512
UUDRULDDRURDLUULDDRULURDRLULDRULDURDLURDRULLDRULDRRULL

4.096, 54 moves = 13.184tps





Spoiler: 3.008




18357246
UDRRULDDLURRULLDDRUURDLULRDLURDRULLDRUL

3.008, 39 moves = 12.965tps





Spoiler: 3.689




87564123
RRDDLLURDLUURDRDLLURDLUURDDULDRUURDLDUULDRUL

3.689, 44 moves = 11.927tps


----------



## soup (Jan 11, 2014)

255 puzzle (16x16) in *16:43.954*, 16528 moves, *16.463tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




149642023361184194100183119423695230144322151141574115222103216181182109381448217410240191501851421532531261911322022159984916522818118096551117447176156591418560782121549121312921837367831011251938877111587917524342501469210412868148163208199120145454243536620180632687161661381162451681214234211694014786102226762391724615110839351371051792295013694107211209224205127225117133383171561211961222724958691822001325251214231198155170813475206187167106221235841395413024711224233901132278916218923737131220716043190707212325551771921716197254191619911021719525188248236571781861523972512034613511523217228244207124652382041405214322210922321930482411646229173

DDRRRRRRRRRRDUDDDLLURDDLURRDLLUULDRULDDRURRDLLLUULLLLLUURDDLDUULDDRULLLLDLURRLDLURURDDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRRRRUUUULLDDDRRLLDRRUUULLDDDRRUULLDDRRULDDRULLDRLLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRDRRRULLRRLDLRRULLDRLLURRRLDLLURRRRDLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRURRRRDLULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRUUULURUULUUUUURULDLLDDLLLLLLLDRUURDLDRRULDLDRUURLDRURDLDRURDLDRURRDLLDRRULDRUUUUUUULLDRDUUDRULDLDRRULDDRUUURURRDLULDRDLULLDRRDLULDDDRUULLDDRDRUULLDDRDRUULDLDDDDRDRUUUUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLUUULDLLLULDLLUUUUURDLDRURDDURLLDRURDDULDRURDLDRURDDRLLRULDRURDLDDRUURDLURRDLURRDLLUURLRDDDDDDRUUULLLRRRULLDDDDDRRUUUULLLDDDDRRRUULLLLDDRLUURRRRULLLDLDDRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRRULRDLUURRRUUUDDRUULLLDDRRRULDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDDRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRRULLRUUURDRDLDULURDRLLRDDLUURDDLUULLDDRRRLLLULLDRRRRRLULLLLLDLRRRRRRULUUUUDRRUULDRDLURDDLLDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDRULLLLLLLRDRRRRRRULDRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRRRRRDDLLLULLLDRRRLLURRDRRULLLLLDDRRRRRUULLLLDDRDRRRUUULLRRLLLDDDRRRUUULLLDDDRRRUUULLLLDDDRRRRULULLLDLDRURRRRRLULLLLDLRRRLLLLDRRRRRRULLLUUUUUDUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRUUULLDRRDLULDRDLLRRDLUULDRLLRDULRDURDLULDRRDLDLUULDRDLULDRDLDULRULLDRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRURLLLLRRRLLDRULLLLDRRRULULDRULLDDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDDLUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUUDRDDLURDDLRUULDRDLUURDDLUURRRRRRLLLUUUUUULDUUDDRULDDRULDDRUULDDDRULDDDRULDDRULUURUDRDLLURDLDRURDLURURDDLLDRRURRLLLLRRRRRLDLLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLRURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLDLLURRDLLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRULLLDLRRDLRULDRUULUUUUUUURLUUULRRLLDRRLRULDDRUULDLDRRULLDDRRULDDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDDURULLDLDRRRULDDRURLLDLDRRULUDDDRULDLDRRUUUUUULLLUURDLDLRRULDLDDRUULDDRDRUUULDLDRRULLDDRRULLDDDRRULRULDDRULLDDRDUUDRUUURUULLLLLLRLDLDDRLLLLLLDRRRULRDLRLURDLDRURRLDLURRRDLLURRRLDLURRLLRURRDDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLUUUUUUUUUURRLLDDRULLDRRRLLRUULDLDRRULDRULDDDUUURDLDLRRULDDRULLDDRRULDDDUUDDRUULDDDURULULDDDRDRUUUDUUUUUUUUUURULLLLLDRRURLDDRULURDLDRURDLLDDRRUULLDDRRLLDRRUULUDLDDRRUULDDDURULLLLLLUULUULDRURLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLRURRRRRDDLLLLLLLDRRRRRRLLDLURRRDDLDRRULDDURUDLURRLLLLRRRRDLLULDLDRRUULDDDRUUUUUUULLLDRRDUULDRRLLURDRRLULDDRUULDRLDRULULRLDRURDLDDDUUUDLDRDUUUDDDRUUULLDDDRDRUUULDLDDDRRUUULUDLDDDRRUUULDDDDDDURUUUUDLUDDDDDRDUUUULLDDDDRRUUUUDDDDDUUUULLDDDDDRRUUUULLLLLLUUURRDLLDRURDDLURDLURRRDLLURRDLULURDRDRURLLLDRRULLDRLRRRLLURRLDRULLDRRULLLRDDDDDDUDRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUULLLURDLDRURDLDRRULDDRULDRUULDLDRRULLDDRRULDDRULDLRDRULUUUUDRRRRRUUURDLULLRDRDLUUDDDLRUULDLRRRLLLLRRRDLULLRDRRLDLULRDLLDRURLLRRLLRRRLULDLRRDLULDRDULLRRLUDDRULLLLDDDDDDDDDURRRRRLUUUUUUURRRDDRRULLDRULLLDRRUULLDLRRRLLDRUULLLRRDDRRUULLLDRRUULLLLLDLDDDDDDDUDRRRRUUUUUUUULLDLLDDDDDDDDURRRRUUUUULLLRRRULLLLLLLLLRDRDDDDDLRRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDURRRRRRRLUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRUUUDLLLLLLLLLRDDDUULDRRRRRRRRRRRLLUURUDUULLLLULUUUUUULDLDDRDRRLLRUULDDRULLDDRRUULDDDRULLDDRRUURRRRRRLULLLDRRDRURDLULLDRRRURLLLLDRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDUURLUUDURURRRRUULDLDRRDLLURRDLLLURRRDLLLURRDLLRDLULLDRLULDDRRRURLLDRULLLDRRULUDDULDRUUUUULRRRRRRRULURRRDLLRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRLULLDRDLDUULDDRUUULDDRULLDDRDRUULDDDRUUURDDDDDDDDLUUUUUURRDDDDDDLDRULDULRDLUUULURUUUDDDLDRUUUURRRRRRRULDRRULLDRRULLLLRRRULLDDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULULLDLDRRRULLLDRDLUUURRDLDDDDDDDDRDLLUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDLRLLUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDLLLLRUUUUUUURRRDRDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUURRRRUDDDDDDRDRLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRLDDDDDRLULLLLLUUUUDRRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRRLUDDRLULLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLLDRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRURRRRRRDLDDDLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRDLDDRLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLRRRURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLULRLDRLLLURDLUURRDRDLLLURLRDLURRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRRRLULDUURRDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRDLUURDDDULRUDDLUURDDLUUUUUUUUUUDUUUULDDRRULLDDRULRURRDLLUULDLDDRDUULDDRRUULDDRURLULDDDDURURRRUUURRULDDRULLDDRUULDLLDRRRRULLLDDRRRULLLLLRRDRRURULLLDDRRRULLDRRULDRULLLLRDRRRUULLLLDRDUULLDDRRRULLLLDLDRRRRULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDUUUDLDRDRUUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUULLDDDRRUULLDDRDRUULLLDDDRRURULDURDLLRRLDRUULDRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRULDRRULLDURLDRUULURDUUUUURRLLRULLDRRDLULDDUUDURDDLUUDRULDRDLURDDLUURDDDLURDDLURDDLURDDLUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRLUULUURRRUULDDRULLDRRULLDRULLDRURLLLDUUDULRRRLLLLRRRRDDDDDDLUUULURDRDDLULRLDRULUULDDRULDDDRUUUUUUUURURRUULLDRRDDLDUUULDRDLULDRDLDUULDDRULDDRULDDDUULDRRUULDDDRUUULLURDLDRRULDDRUURDDLUURDDDDDLUDRULUUUURDDDDDDDRLLUUUUURDRRDDDDLLULDUUUUDDDRDLUUUURRRDDDDLLLUUUURRRDDDDLLLUUUURRDRRRDDDLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLRULDLLLLLUDUULLDLULLLLDLURDRLLRDLURDLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLLURURRRDDLLLLUDLUDRUULDRURDLLURDLDRURDLURRDLLUURUUURLDDRULURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRULLLDLDRRRRURRDLLDUURRLLDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRDRRRULDLLURULURLURURRUUUUUULDDDRULDDRUULDLDDRRULLDDRRULLDDRRULLDDRRULDLRRLDDRULDRUULLDDRRULLDRRULLLLLDLDRDRURRRUDLLLDLURRRRUUDUUULRLLLLURDRLLUULUULDDDRUUUDRULULUULRRDLDRULLDDRRULDDRUDLRRLULDDRDUUDDRUULDDRUULDDDDRUULLDRDRUUULDDRDDUUULDDDRUUULDDDRRULDLURRDDLULULDRRURRRRRRRDLLURRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRUULLLLDDDDDRRUUULLLDDDRRRUUULLLLDDDRRRRUURDUUUUUUUUUURLLLLLDRRULDLURRDLURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRUURDDLDDRUUDLDRULDLDRRUUULDDDRUULDLDRRULDDDRULUDDRULLDRRUUULDDDRURDLLDRRULLLLRDRLLLLLDRRRRRRRUURDRUUURDUUDLRLLLLURLLLLLUULUUURLULDRULDDRUULDDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRURRRLDDDLLUURDDLURRRRRRRRDRRURLLLDRULLDLRRULLLDLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRURDULLLLRDRRURLULLDLRRRLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDLDRRULDRURDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLUDLURDLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLURDLUUUURLLLLULLUULUDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDRDRUUUULDRDDLUUUUDLDRDULDRULDDDRUULRRRRRRLURRRRRRRLLRULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLLRDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULDRULLLLDRRRUULLDLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRDLLLURRDDDDDULLUUUURRRRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLDLRRRRULLRDLRULDRUDLULDRRLDDDRLDRRLLLLUUUURRUUUDLUUULDDDRULDRRDDDDDDLLUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRLLLLRDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRDDDDDDRLURDLLLUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRDLDDDDLRDLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRUDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUULRDRRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLRRRLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLRDRULLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDLDRRRRRURLULLLLDLDRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLDRDLUUDDULRURDRLDLULDRRULUUDDLRRUDRLLUDDURDLUUURLUUUDRRULRRRRRRDULLDRURDLULDRDLUUDDDRLLRUUUDDDLURLLRRULDLRRDLULDRRLLRDLULDRDLULDRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURRRRRRRUULDDRULDDRURDLDUURRDLDLUDRULLURRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRUDDLLLURRRLDRULUUUUUUULRRRRDDURRDLULLDRRDLULDLRRDLULDRDLULDDRULDRLDRULDDRURRRLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRDLLRRULDLURRRRDLLLLLRURDLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURULURLLLULDDRDUULDDRULDDRURRLDLURURDDLURRDLLURLLLLLLLLLURRLDULRURDRDLLURRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLLRRRRLLUURRDRDLLLURRRDLLLRDRRUULLLLLLLULLURULDRRULLDRDRURRLLLDRRUULLDDRRUULDDDDRUUUURDRDLLRRDLLURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLUUDRRLLRRRUULLLLLLLLLLULUULRRDDLDRURLDDUURDLDURRDLURDLLURRDLLURRRLLLRURRDRLDLLURRRDLLURURRDRLDLLLUURRRRDDLLLDRRUURDDLURRDLLURRRRLLDLURRRRLLLRLLRRLLDRURRLDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLURRRDLLURRDRLLURRDLLLLLLLDRRRRRRUDRULRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRUULDRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRDRURRULLDRULLDRRURLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDDRUUDUUUUULLLURRDLLDRRULDDRUULDDDRUULDLDDRDURULLDRRUULDDRULDDRUUDUULDDDDRUURDLLLDRRRULUUURLRLULLLUUULURRDLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULULLDLDURURRDLLLDDRRRUULLDRRRRLLLUDDRUURDDLURRDRLLLDRRRULLDLRDRURULLDDRRUULDDDDRUULDDRUUULDDRUUDLDDDURULDDUURDLDUULLLRDRRRUDLDRUULLLLLDDDRRRRRUULLLLLLDRDRRRRRRUDLUULUUUUDRRRRULLLLLRDRRRULLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURULLLLLDLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULUDLLLDRDLUURDRDLDLUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLUUDURDUUURDULRRRRRRRRRRRRRDUUUUUULLDDDRRUULDLDRDRUULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDLDDRRULDRUDLDRURDLDLULUDURDDRUULLLLRLLLLLURDRDLLUURDRLLRRDLLURRLUUUUUUDRRRDLULLRDRDLUULDLDRDRUULDDDRULDRUDDLURRLDDLULDLLLURRDLURRDLUURRRRDLDLLLURRRRRLLLLDRRURDLLLULRRRRRRLDLLLULRURRDDLLURDRURRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLULRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURURULLDRRRLDLULDDRUUULLLLLLDRURDLDRURRDLLDRURRLLURDDLULRRRDLUULLLLLRRUURLURDRLLDRRLURRLDLDRURLDRULDRURDLDRUUUDUUUUULDLDDLRRRRRRRRDLULRDDLURLLRRULDRDLULDRDLULDRULLDRRULLLLUURUDDLLLLURRRRLLURRDDLLULRRRDLULRRRDLUUUULDDDRLDDRDDDRUUUUULDRLLLRLLLLLLLDDRUULDRRULULDUURDRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLLURDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLUUUDDDDDDDRRRUUUULLLLLDDDRDRRRUUURLDDDRUUUULLLLLLRDDDDRRRRRUUULLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRUUULDULLLLDRRRDLULLDRRRULLLLDRRURLLLLDRRURLLULDLLDRRRULLLLDRRUDDRUUUUUUUUURRRRRDRDLLLURURRDLLURDLLLURRRDLLDLUURDDLLUURDDDLUUULLDRDRUURDLULLDDLDRDRUURRLLLDURRDDLUURULRLLDRRULDDDDDDURUULUUULDDDDRDUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDLDDDRRULDURDLDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDLDDDDLRRRUUUULDLDDDRRUULLLDDRURRULLDRULLDRDLUURRULLRRRRRRRLUUUUULDDDUULDDRRUULLDDRDUUUDLDDRRUULDLDRRULLDDRRUULDDDRUDDLULDRRUUULDDDRULDLUDRLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLUUUUUUULLDDDRRUULDDRULDLDRRULDDDRUULDDRULDLRRRDLLURDLURRLDURRLDLURRRRDLLLURURRRRDLDLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURDLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRDLLURRDLLURRDLLURRRRRUULLLDDRURULDDUDLRRULLLDLRDRRUUUULULURRRRRDLLRRULDDRRLLURDLULDRDLDLRULURLLDRRULLDRRDLULDLRRDLULDRULRDLLLDRRUDRULULLLLLLURDLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLDLUURRRRDLLLDRRURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLRUURDUDUUURURRRRRULLLLLRRRLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRUULLLDDDRUDLUULLDDRRUULDDDDRUULDDDRUULLDDDRRUULDRUDLDRULRLLLULUURLLDRURLDDRURLDLUURDUURDLDRULDDRULURDDLURRLLDRURDLDRUULUUURLLLLUURLLDDRUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRRULLRRLDLRURLDRURDLLDRRURLLDDRURDLURRDLLURRRRUDUULULLLLULURRLLDRURDLDRURDLDRULDDRURDLLDRRURLLLLDLURRRDLLUDURRDLLDDRDRRUUULLLLDDDRRRRURULULLLRRRRLDRLLRULLRDRRDLULLLDDRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRUULRUUUUDRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRULLLLDRRRULLLRRRRDLULLDRRULLDRRULLULLDRRUULDDRULLDDRRULUDDRULLLDRRRULDRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLUDRDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUUDDUURDRDLLUUDDRRURLLDLUUDURRLRLURRRRRRRRRRRDRUDUUUUULDDDDDURULLLLLLLDLURRRDLRDRRRRURDLUDRLRDLUULLLLRRRRRDDLLLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLURRURDDLLURURDDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLDUURDDLURRRLDLLURRRDLLDUURRRRDLLLLRRRRLLURRRRLLLLRRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLDRRURDLLLURRRRDLLLLLUUDLLULLDLUUULDDDRULDRDRUUDLLDRRURDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURURRRDLDLLURURRDDLLURRURDDLURRDLLUDUUUUURRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRURLULLLDRRDULRLDDDUURDLLURUULDDLDRUULDDDRUURRDDLDLUULLDDDRRUUUULDLDDDRDRUULLDDRRUUUULDRDLUULDDRULDDDUUUDLDRULDRUUUDDLDRUULDDRULDDRULLULRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLDRRRUUDLURRRRRRUUUURRULDDRULDLDRDURLLDDRURUULDDDRUULLDLDRRRULULDLLLRDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRLRLRRRRRRLDLLRLLLURRRULLLRRDDLLURLLDDRRUUULLDUDLDRRRUULLDLUDDDRURLDRULLURRRDLLURLDRRLLLLLDRRRRRULUDUUULDLDRRRLLDURULDLDRRULLLLDDRRRRLUDRURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRDRLURDLLLLLLLLLUURUURRRRRRRUULLDRDRUULDLDRRUULDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDLRRRRLLLLRRULLDRRRUULLLDLDRRRURULLLLDLRRRRLLLLRRRLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLLDRRUULLLDLRRRULLLDDRRRURULLLDLRRRULLLLDDRRURLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRLRDLDDLUURRDLDUUULDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDURDLDDRUURULLDDRDUURULLDDRRLLURDLDRRULDRUULLDDRRULUUURRRRRLDRUULDDRUULDLDDRUUDLDRDUUDDURULDDRURDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLDRRRDRRRRRULDLLLLLLRRRRRRURDLULRDLLLLLLLRRRURRRRRUUDULRLRLLRLLLRLRRRRRRRRDLUUUULDDDRULDDRUUDUUUUULDDRULLLLRURLDDRUULLDRDRUULDDRULDDRUUDDDULDDRUUULDDDRUULDDRUURDDLLDRURLDRURRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRLULLDDRRURULLLDDURRULLDLRDURLDRUUUDLLLLLDRURRLDLURRRLDLURRRLDLLRDRULLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRUUURLLLULDDRULDDRULLDRRRULLLULDDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLLLDDDRRRUULLLDRRULLLDDRURUDLLDRRULUURRDLLLDRRULLDRRLDRURDLLLURLDRURRRRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURRDLURULLDDRRULLLRRRDLULLLLDRULURRRDLLRRRLLLRURRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRDRULDLURRRDLLLURUDDLURRRRDLLLLLLDRRRRRRULDURLDUDULLLLLDRRRRRRUULRLRLLRLRRRRRULLLLLDRULLLLLUULDRURDLDDRLRDUUURRDLLDRURDLDRURLDLURRRLDLLURRDLLURRDLLLURRRRDLLULRRRRDLLURRRRLLDUURRDLLRRDLLLURRUDDLURRRRDLLDLULURDRRLLDRULLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLUULDRRULLDRRDLULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLRRRRLLLLDRRULLLRDRURLLLLDRRURLLLLLDDRURRRULLLLRDRURLLLDRDULRLRDLUUURRRRLRRRRRRRRDRULLDRDURDULDRUURDDLUULLLLLLLLURRRLLRRRLULURDLDRUURDRDLLDRRULDRDUUDDRURULLLDRRRULLRDRDUUDLDRRULURDULLDDRRULLDRRUDLLDRRUULLDRRURLDLLDRRURLLLLLLLLLLLUUUULLDDDRRUULDDDRUULDLDRRURDLUURRDRDLUURDRDLLLURURRDDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLUURDRRDLLURRLLDDRRULLRLLLLLLLULUUULDRULDDDRUULDDDRURDLUUDDDUULRRRDLDULUURDDDLUUURDDDLUUUDRRDDLLUURRRDLDLLURUDDURURRDDLULDLLURRDULDRURDLLUURRDDLLLURRRRRLLLDRURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLULRUDUULUURRDDLDRULDDRURDLDRULLLRULUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRURDLLULUUURLURDDLURRDLLDRRULDDRUULDLDDRURULULRDRDLDRUULLDLRDRRULLLLDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRUULDDRUULLDLRDRRULLLRRULLLDDRRRULLLDRUUDDULDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULULLDLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLRDLDLRRRRRURRRRLULLLLRDRLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRUURUULRRRDLULLDRDRLURDLULLDRRDLULLDLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDLDRRRRRUDLULURLRRRRURDLRDLURRDLLURRDLULLLLURRRRDRLLDUURDLLULRRRDLDRULLLRRULLDRULLLDDRURDLUURURDLDRURRLLRRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLLDRRRRRURRRDLLLLLLLULRURRRDRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRDLLURRRRDLLUDRRUDLLLURRRLDRULRLLLDRRURULLLDDRUUDDRUULDURDLURRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDRLLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLLLLLDRRRRRURRLDLRULDRRURRRDLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDUDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRULLLLLDRRLLLDRRRRURRRRRUUULDDDRULDRULLLDRRRULULLDLRRRLLLLDRUDLURRDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDDUULDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRURULLLLDDRRULRRDLLULLDURRDLULDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRUULDLLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDLUURRDDLLULLLLDRULURRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRRLLLRRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLUDDRRRUUUURDLLUDLRRULDRDLULDDRULLDDRRUURRRRRRRRUULLDRRULLDRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRULLLDLRRRRULLLDLRRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRDLULLDRRDLULDDULDRRULLDRULUUURDDLURDDLURDDLUUDUDRRLURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURDUURRRDDLULUDRDLUUURRDRDDLLUULDRULLLDRRULLDDRULLLRRDLLURRRRLLDRUULDRLURDDLURULDRULLLDRRURLLLLLRDRRURULLLDLDRDURLULDRLURDLDRURLRUDRLDLUUDLRURRRRRRRRRLLDLULDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRDRURULDURDLDRUUDULDLRLULDUULDDRRULLLDRRLDRULLUURLDDUURDLDRURDLUURDRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLDRULLLLLLLLLDLDRRRRRRRRULLURRRRDLLLULLLLLLLLDRDRRRRRRRRRRRLRLLLLLLLLLLLULDRRRRRRRRRRURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLUDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLURDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRRRUULDDRULDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDDRRRUDLLLURRRRRURLLLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRURRLLLLLLLLDLDRRRURRRULLLLLDLRRRRRUULLLDDULLLDRDRRRUULLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLDDURLDRUUDRRRRRUDLLLLDUURRDRLLURURDRDLLURRDLUULDDRURRULDRDLUURRDDLLURRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLDUURRULDRULLLDDRRURRRRLDLLLLLULRRRRRRRRDLLLLUUDRRRRDLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRURDRRRRURLLLLDRULLLRDRRLRRULLLDDRUDULDRRURRRURLLRDRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRURRRLDRULLLLRRRRRLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLDRLLLLLRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLRDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDLDRRURRDLLURRRLLRDLLURRULLLDDRURRRRRULLDRRULDDULLLRRRURLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDLRRRULLLDLRDLURRULLLDRDRURURRDLLLLRURRDRLLLURRRRLDLLULRRRRDLLLULRRDRLLLLLLRUDDRRRRRRULLLLLLLRRLDULURRDLLURRDLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLRURRRRRDLDLLUURRRRDLLLRRRULLLLDDRRRUDLURLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLULLLLRDLULLLLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDURRDLULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRRRDULLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRRRURLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLRDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRLLLLULLLLLLLLDRRULLRDLURRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLURRDLLLLDUURRRDLRLLURRRDLLLRRRRLDUURDLLULRRRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLULLLLLLLLDRRLLRRULLLDRRURLLRDRRURLLLDRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRURRDLLULLLRDRRRULLDLULDRRRLRLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLRRRDLULLLLDRRRULRLDLLURDRULLDRRULLLLLRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLULLDLULDRRRULLRDRULRDLULDRRRULLLLLDRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLRRRDLULLDRRRRULLLDRRULLDLLURDRULLRRDRULLLLDRRLLURDRRRULLLLRDRULRDRULLRDLULLDRRULDRRULLRDLLUDRULRRRRRLRRLDRULDLURRLRDLULDRRULDLLURDURDLULDRRULLRDLLURDLURRDLLURDRULLDRULDLRRLLURDRUDLURDLUDLRRULRDLULDRRULDLURDULDLURRDLULDRRULDLU


----------



## soup (Jan 11, 2014)

80 puzzle (9x9) in *2:10.646*, 2007 moves, 15.362tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




1324115137223019283946280774715550312926361626347967203233953251723486840211878462742574145704465645275637711213514617243665676748544960735510583859369

RRUUUULDDDRUULDDRULDDDUUDDRUULDDDRLRUULDLRRRLLRLDRURDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLLURRRRURDDLURRDLLLLURUDRLLDRRULULDDRURDLLLLLUUDDRULURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRLDLURRRLDLLURRDRLLURRLDLRULDRURDLURULRRLLDRRULUUUUDULLLLDLUURDLDRURDLDRURRDLLDRRULRRLDDUULDRRULDRULLDDRRULLDDDDRRUUULLLLDDDRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRULLUUULLLUUUDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUULDDDRURRRRULLDRLRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRLULLDDDRUUULDDDDRUULLDDRRUUUURRRUUUULDDRLUDDDUUUDDRUULDLDRDURULLDRRDLULLLURRDLURRDLLURRRRLDDDLUUUURDDDDDLDUUUURDDDDLUUURDRDDLLUURRRRDDLLLLURRRRDLLLLULRRRRRDLLLLURRULLDDRULLULUUURDLDRURDLLDRDUUDRULDDRULDDRULLLLURDLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLURRDLURRULDRULLLDDDRRUULLLDRDRRRULLLRRRDLULUUUUULLDRLURRDLDRULULDRUDDUUUDDDUURDLDRURDLLDRRULDDRULLDLDDRRRUULLLLDDDRURRLLDLURRRRUUDLLLLUUDRDLURRDLLRRRLURRLLLRDRLLURRDLURDLURRRDLLULDRURDLULRRRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLUDUULUDDDURLUDDUDRULULUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRURDLLURLLLLURDLDRURDLUURDRDLLURUURUULDDRUDDDUULDDRUUULDDDRUULDDRURDLLDRRURLRUULDDRULDRULLLLRRRRRRRULLDRULLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLLLDLDRDRRRUULLLLDDRRRRULLLLRURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLUULDDRURDLLURDLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRRLDLLULRDLURRRRDLLLLURRULLDDRULRULLLDDRULLURDLDRUURUULDDRULDDRURRRRDRULLLDRRULLDRULLRDURLLLUDRDRULLLDRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRRULUDRLLLLDRDLURRULULDRDDLUDRUULDRDLURRRUUUULDRLDRULDDRURDDLURRDLLURRRRLDLLLURDLLURRRRRDLDLLUUDDRRULLLRURRRRDLLLLUULDDRRUUULLDDDRRUULDDRULULDDRURRRRULLLLDRRRLLLRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRUULDLDRRRULLDDRUUURRRRDLULDRDLUULDDRULLDRULLDRRULLLDDRULLDRULRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURRRDLLURRDLUUURDRDDLULLULDRULDDRRRUULDDRURRDLLLLURDLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRDRLLLLLLRUDRRRURLDRURDLLLLLLRURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUUUDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUUDDDUUURDDDLUURDDLURRRRRLRRUULLDRRLDRULLRRULDRULLDRRRRDLLLLULDLRULDRURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRULLDRRULLLRRLLLRDRRRULLLDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRDRULULDDRURRRRRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLURRRRRURRRLLLDRRULLLDRRLRULDRRULDRRULLLDRRRLULLRRRLDRULLLRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRULDLLLURRRDLLURRDLULLLLRLLDRLLURRDLURDRULLDUDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLRDRRULLLDLURRRDLLURRDLLLLURDRULLRDRLURDRULLLDRRRULLDLURDRRULLLDRURRDLLRULLDRRULLDRUL




99 puzzle (10x10) in *3:19.029*, 2934 moves, 14.742tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




115198743764363967347502826958733357579459767844123482192984397174161825146225884065855727225248429054531358723156496793244368557021497181863859321086092839115946630699963776180892316461720

DDDRRRRRLULDLDRULDRRUUDDDULDDRUUULDDRULDDRULDDDDRURUULLDDDUUURRDDDLUUULDDDRUULDDRULLUUUDDDUURDLDRULDDRULLLLLLDRRULLDLRRULLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLLDRRRURRDLLLLUULRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDLRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRULDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRDRRUULDDRULLLDLDRRRRUULLRURDLLURDDLUULLDDRRUDLLLDRRRURULLLLDRDRUURDRURLLRLDRULLDDLULDRRUDRULURULLLLLLUUURDLDRURDLDRDUURDLDRURDLDRURDLURRDLLLLLDRRRRRUULLUUULLLURULDDRULDDDRUUUULDDRULDDDRUUULDDLDRDRUULDDDRUUULDLDRDRULLDDRRUDLULDRRURLURURDRLDLUUUUUULURULLRLDRRDDLUUULDDRULDDRULURDLDDDUUUDDRUULDDDRURULULDDDDRLUURRDLDRUUULDDRUUURRRULDRDLULUDDRDLULRLLDRURLLULDDRRULDRRULLURDLUDLDDDDRRUUUULDDDDDRUUUUUDLLDDDDRRUUULLLDDDRRRUURULLRRLLLDRRDUULLDLRRRRULLLDDDLUDRULDRRRUULLLDDRRRURRDLLLLLUUURRRRRRDDDLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRLDDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDDULLLLLRRRLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUDUUDDLUURDDLURDDLURDDLURDDLURDDLURDDLDUURLDDUURDDLUURUUUULDDRURDDLUURDDDLUUURRRRUUULDDRULLDRDUDDRUULDRRUDULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRURLDDLLURDDDDLUUUURRDDDDLLUUURRDRRRRRULLLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRRDDLRLLLUURUULRRDRUULDRULDDRULLLDRRURLLLDRUUDDDRRDDLLLUUUURRRRDDDDLLLLUUURUULULURDLDRUULDDDRURRRRRDDDDRDLLLLLLUUUURRRRRDDDDRLURDLLLLLLUUUURRDLRRRRRRRLDDDLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRULDRULLDRRLLLLRRRULLDRRULLLDLRRULLLDRRURLLLDRRULLLLDUDRRULLLDDRRUURUUUUURDDDLURDDDLURRLLURUDRDLDLRRDLLURRLDLUURDDLUURDRLLLLRRRRDLLLURDRLLLURDLURRDLLRULDRURDLLUURDLURRRDLLLURULLDDRDRURLDRULURLLURDLDRURDLLRRULLDDRULURDLLDRRRULULDLDRRRURRRDLLLLLUDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUDLURRDLURRRULRLULUULDDRURDLDDRUURDLLDRRULLLDRLDRRRRURLDLURRRRRDLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRDLLURRRRULLLDRRULLRRLULDLDRRULLDDRUUUULLDRRDLLUDDRUULDDRULDRLDRURRRRRRLUULDRDLULDRULLDRRULLLDRRULULLDRLDDULDRUDRUULDRRRUURDDLURDLURRDLURRDLULLLDLURRDLLURDLURRRDLLLURDLUUURULDDRLLRRULDLDRRLULDDRRUDLURULDRLDRURRUULLDRRUULDLDRRULDDURULDLDRUURDLDRULLLLDLDRRRRRURRDURDLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLLRDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRUUDDRULLLDDRURDLULDRURRULLLDRRULUDDDLRUULDRDLUURRRLDURRLDLURRDLLURRRDLUULDDRURRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRURRLDULDRULLDDRURRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRULDRULLLLDRRULLLDDRRUUDLLLLLLURRDLDLUURDUURRULLRRLLLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDDLDRULRDLRUDLURDLUUUURRDDDDLLUUUUDRRRDDDLLLUURRRRDDLLLLURULDRURRRRRRUUDRULDDRULDDRULLLLLRLLLDRURDLLURDLLUUURDRLLDRURDLDRURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURURRRRLUDDDLLLUURULDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDURRRDLLLURRDLDLUURDDLUURRDDLDULURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUDLLUUURRRRRRLDRULDLRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDLRRULLDRDLLURDDLUURDLRDLURRRRLLURDLURRDLURDLURRLLDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRULDUULDDUDRULRRRRRULDRULLDULDRRURLLLLRRRLLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDDRURDLULLLURRDLLRURDLLURRDLURRDLLDRRULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRULLLLDDRRRRULRDLULLLLDRURRRRRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLRDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDLRRLDURULLDRDLURURRRRRRRDRLLLURRRDLLLURRDRULLRDLLURRLDURDLULDRRULLLLLLLDRULDRRULLRRRLDRRULLLDRRULDRRULLLRDRRRURLLLLLRRRRDRULLLLLDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULLDUDRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRLLDRRULDRRULDRULLDLURRDLULDRUDLUDRRULDLU




11x11puzzle avg5: (5:01.391), 4:49.840, 4:57.336, (4:41.639), 4:57.480 = *4:54.885*
tps avg5: *15.827*


----------



## soup (Jan 12, 2014)

12x12puzzle (143puzzle) avg5: 6:37.076, 6:12.237, (6:05.116), 6:25.564, (7:31.140) = *6:24.959*


----------



## soup (Jan 13, 2014)

2x2 - 10x2 slidysim width relay in *1:08.120*, 1063 moves, *15.605tps*



Spoiler: Times



10x2: 14.399
9x2: 15.552
8x2: 16.009
7x2: 7.944
6x2: 5.912
5x2: 3.096
4x2: 3.280
3x2: 1.224
2x2: 0.704





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 10x2




10114182137312161419511568179
DLRRRRRRLULLDRRRRULLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLLDLLLURDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRLULLDRRRULLDRRRLLRULLLLLDRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRLLLRRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLDLURRLLRRDLULDRRULLLLLDRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDLULDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRULLDRRULLDRULDRRULDLU

14.399, 245 moves = 17.015tps





Spoiler: 9x2




7101321341216171415589611
RRLDLURDURRRLDLLURDRLURDLURRDULLRDRULLDRULDRRULLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRULDRRULDRRULDRRRRURLLLLRRRDRULLLLDRRRULLLRDURRDRULLLDRRULLLLDLRLURRRDLLURRRDLLULRRRDLLLLURRDLULRRRRLDLLLURRRDLULDRRULLLLDRRURLLLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULL

15.552, 244 moves = 15.689tps





Spoiler: 8x2




684131141037251215119
DRLURDLULLDRRULDRRRULDRRULLLDRRULDRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLRDLLULLLLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLRDRRLLURDRULLLLLLRDLURDRULLDRRLULDRRURLLLDRRRRLLLURDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRULDRRRRUDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRDLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLDLURRDLULDRRULLDURDLU

16.009, 266 moves = 16.616tps





Spoiler: 7x2




29311137101218546
LLLLRRRRLDLRRRRULLRRLLRRLLDRRULLRDLLURRDLULDRRULLDRLLLUDLURRDLLRRRLLULRRRRDLLURDRULLDRULLLDRRULDRRULDRULLDLURRDLLU

7.944, 114 moves = 14.350tps





Spoiler: 6x2




5169210374811
LLLURRDLULDRRRULLDRRULLDLLUDLURDRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULDLRULDRULDRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULL

5.912, 88 moves = 14.885tps





Spoiler: 5x2




695178342
LLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLLURRRDLLURDRULLDRRULDLLU

3.096, 44 moves = 14.212tps





Spoiler: 4x2




5631742
LRRRULLDURRDULDLURRDLULDRRULLLDRRULDRULLDRUL

3.280, 44 moves = 13.415tps





Spoiler: 3x2




12534
LLRRDLULDRRULL

1.224, 14 moves = 11.438tps





Spoiler: 2x2




213
LRUL

0.704, 4 moves = 5.682tps


----------



## soup (Jan 13, 2014)

2x2 - 15x2 slidysim width relay in *4:24.380*, *4227 moves*, *15.988tps*



Spoiler: Times



15x2: 40.712
14x2: 40.057
13x2: 31.176
12x2: 35.809
11x2: 24.744
10x2: 24.304
9x2: 15.537
8x2: 19.704
7x2: 9.800
6x2: 7.424
5x2: 8.296
4x2: 4.417
3x2: 1.575
2x2: 0.825





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 15x2




2372881262732124162522618201111519141752213294910
RRRRLLLLDRRLLRRULLDLRRRULDLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLRDRRRULLRDRURLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLULRRRRRLLDLURRDULDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLRLDLLLLURRLDRULDRRULDLRRRRULLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRLLRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDLRRRRULLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLRRRDLLURLLLLLLLRRRRRRDRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLRRRLLDRRULLDRULLDRRULDRRULLLRLLLLLDRRRULLLRDRRRULDRRULLDRRULLDRRUDLURDRULLLLLLLLDUDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRLLLURRLLDRRRRRULLLRRRDLULLLLDRRRULLLLRDLLUDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLRDLLURRDLLULLLLRLLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRULRRDLLLLLURRDLLRRRLURDLLLURRRDLURRDLLLRULLDRRULDRRULDLLURRDLUDRULLRRRDLLULRDRRULDLULDRRULLDURDLU

40.712, 746 moves = 18.324tps





Spoiler: 14x2




142720418717252292182419121516231132326116510
RRLDLRRRULLRDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLRRRLDRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRURLLDRRULDLURRDLLURRDLLURLDRULDRRULLLLLLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRLLURDRULDLRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULDLULRLLLLLLLLDRRRULDRLLRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDLLLLRRRRULRRDLULLLLLDRRRULLDRRULLRDRRULLDRRLLLRULLLLLDRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRLLRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRULLDRULDRRULLDLLURRRDLULRRDLLRRULDLURRDLLULLLLLDRRRULLLDRLRRULLRRDLLUDRRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRLURDRULLDRRULLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRULLLDRRULDRULLLDLURRRDLLUDRRULDLURRRDLLUDRUDRULDLULLDRULDRRULL

40.057, 612 moves = 15.278tps





Spoiler: 13x2




13201491912225732216651102418211742381511
ULDRLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRURDLULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRULRDRULLLLLLLLLLDRRULLLDRULDRRRRULLDRRURLLLLDRRRLLRULDRRRULLLLDRLUDRRRULDURRLDLLLRULDRRRRULDRRRLLLURDRULLLLRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRDLULLLLLDRRRRULDRLURDRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRUDLRRLUDRRLLRULDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLLLDRRRULDLRRRULDRRULLDRULLLRRRDRULLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDLURRLDLLURRRDLLURRDLULRLDRULDLURRDLULDRRULLLDRRULDRULLDRRULLDRULDRRULL

31.176, 529 moves = 16.968tps





Spoiler: 12x2




9191211822101726482371614122011135153
RRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRURRDLLULDRRRULLDURRRDLLURRDLULLRDRULLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLRDLLURRDLURRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLURRDLLLURRDLULRRRDLURDRULLLLLLLLLLRLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULDLLURRRLDLURRLDURDLULLRRDLULLLLLLDRULDRRRLLRRULDLRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRULDRRRULLLDLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDLULDRRRULLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLRRRDRULLLDRRULLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRLURLDRULDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRULLLLDRLLURRDULDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRURLLRDRULLDRRULLRRDLULDLLURRDLURRDLLLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLLRRRDLULL

35.809, 553 moves = 15.443tps





Spoiler: 11x2




751415131019231820411161176821129
RRRRRRLLLLLLLDRRRULLLRDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRRLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRDLLLULDRRRULLLLLLLDLURRDLURRDLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRURLLRDRULLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLDULDRRULLLLDRRULLDRRLLUDRULDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRURLLRDRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLRRRDRULLLRDRULLRRDLULDRULRDUDRULDLLURRRDLLUDRRULDLULDRRULLRLLDRULRDRULLDRRULLDRUL

24.744, 404 moves = 16.327tps





Spoiler: 10x2




17141119162154911883101312576
LLLLDURLLRDLURRDLLURRRDLLRRLLURRRDLURRRDLLURRLDRRRLLLURRDLLURRRRLLLRDLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLDLRRULDRRRRULLLLLRDRRLLRULLDRRULDRRRRLLLLRURDRLULDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLRLLDLLURRRLLRRRDLLURDLURRLDLURRLDLURRDLLLURRDLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLLLLUDLUDUDRRLLURDRULLLDRRULDLURDRLUDRRULDURDLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLDRRUDLLURRDLULDRRULLLLDRRRURLLLDRRULLLDRULDRRULDLU

24.304, 381 moves = 15.676tps





Spoiler: 9x2




6815162313125141197141017
LLLLLULDRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDLLURRDLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLDLULRDLURDRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRURLLLLRRRDRULLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRLDRRULLDRULDRRRRRULLLLRRRRDLULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULDLURRDLULDRRULL

15.537, 276 moves = 17.764tps





Spoiler: 8x2




861113924153107114512
LRRULLLDLRRLLRRRULLDRRURLLRDUDLUDRRULLRLDURRDLLURDRULLLDRULRDLURDRULDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLLRDRRULRRDLULDRRULLLLRLLDLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULDRURLLDRRULLDRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLRDLULDRRULLLLDLURDRULLRLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRULDLURRDLULDRRULLDUDRUL

19.704, 277 moves = 14.058tps





Spoiler: 7x2




81346210112531197
RRRLRRRRULLDRULDLURRDRLURLLDRRULLLRDRULDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDLLURDRULLLDRRULLDRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLDRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRULLDRULDRRULLLDRUL

9.800, 151 moves = 15.408tps





Spoiler: 6x2




9827114635101
ULDRRULDRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLULLDRRULLDRULDRRULLLDRLURRLLDRRRULLLDRULDRRRLLLURRRDLULL

7.424, 108 moves = 14.547tps





Spoiler: 5x2




387216945
DLLURRDLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRDRULLDRRULLDRULDLURRDLLRULDRULLDRLURRLDLRLURRDLULDRULDURDRULLDUDRRULLRRRLDULLRRDLUL

8.296, 110 moves = 13.259tps





Spoiler: 4x2




6752431
LRLDRRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRLLURRLDLRRULDURDLULDRRULDLLURRDLULDRUL

4.417, 61 moves = 13.810tps





Spoiler: 3x2




45312
LRULDRULLDUDRUL

1.575, 15 moves = 9.524tps





Spoiler: 2x2




312
RDLU

0.825, 4 moves = 4.848tps


----------



## soup (Jan 13, 2014)

Everything <=5x5 slidysim relay in *1:37.184*, *1361 moves*, *14.004tps*



Spoiler: Times



5x5: 17.823
4x5: 12.400
3x5: 6.472
2x5: 4.824
5x4: 12.729
4x4: 10.864
3x4: 4.056
2x4: 2.392
5x3: 8.264
4x3: 5.168
3x3: 2.120
2x3: 1.160
5x2: 3.408
4x2: 2.832
3x2: 1.928
2x2: 0.744





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 5x5




163751415124410201213619178923221111822
RRDDDDRULLULDDRLURRRULULDDULDDRULUURDLDRURDLURRDLURRDDLLUDLRRULLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUULDDRULRRRRDLLLLURRRULDLRRULLDRULLDRRUULDDRULDDRULLURRDLLDRRURUURDLLDRRULLLURDLURRDLLDRRULLDULURDDDLUUDDRUUULRDDLURULDDUURDLDRUULDRDLURRULDLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLLURDRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRRULL

17.823, 278 moves = 15.598tps





Spoiler: 4x5




18312698134215101917714165111
DDUUUDLURDDLURDDLURDDLURDLURRULDRDLUULLDDRULURDDLURUUULDDRLUDDRUURDDURDLLURRDLLLURRRDLLUURULLDRRLDULDRULDDRURULDRULLDDRURUURDDLULDRULRULLDDRULURDDLURRRULDLLURRDLURRDLLULDRRULDLRUL

12.400, 179 moves = 14.435tps





Spoiler: 3x5




1127103119286134145
DLDDDRUULDDRUUURDDLUURDDLUUURDLLRULDRULDDUUDDRULDDRUURDLLURDLURULDDRULURDRULL

6.472, 77 moves = 11.897tps





Spoiler: 2x5




324598761
URDLDRULDDRDLURUULDDDRUUULDRDLUURDLDRULUURDDLURULDRUL

4.824, 53 moves = 10.987tps





Spoiler: 5x4




14131287918111513619162171054
RRLURRRUDUULLDDDRUUDDRUULDDRUULLDRDRUDLURDLURULLDRURLLDURDLLDRRULLUULDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDRURUURRDLLURRDLDRULLDLURRULLDRDLURRURLLLDRULLDDRURRULDRRULLDRULDRRULLDLLURRRDLULDRRRULLLRRRDLULDLLURRDLUL

12.729, 191 moves = 15.005tps





Spoiler: 4x4




313111215786141025941
DDRUULDDDRRULULDDRRLURDLURRDLLURRULLLRRULDDRULLDRDLURRULLDDRLURDLURRUULDDRUULLDRDLURULDDRUURRDDLLULRLRLDRURULLDRDLURURDLLUDRRLULDRRRULLDRRULLDLURRDLULDRRULL

10.864, 156 moves = 14.359tps





Spoiler: 3x4




3105746189112
DRRULDDRULLUURDLDRULDDRULURDLUURRDDLUULDRRULDRULL

4.056, 49 moves = 12.081tps





Spoiler: 2x4




3745126
UURULDRDDLUURDDLUUDRULRLURDLU

2.392, 29 moves = 12.124tps





Spoiler: 5x3




1463138212910411175
ULDRRRDLULLDLRRURDLUDURRDLLURDLLULRRRRULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRDLURRULDRULLDRDLURRRRULDRULLDLURRDLULDRRULLDLURDRULLDRULDRRULDLU

8.264, 125 moves = 15.126tps





Spoiler: 4x3




1192581043761
UURDLDRURDLLURRRDLLLURRURLRLLRRLDRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDDRUULRRLLDRRULDRRULLDLURRDLUL

5.168, 80 moves = 15.480tps





Spoiler: 3x3




13587462
URDLDRRULRDLURULDLU

2.120, 19 moves = 8.962tps





Spoiler: 2x3




24315
RDLDRUUL

1.160, 8 moves = 6.897tps





Spoiler: 5x2




279168345
LLDRRULLLDRULDRRRRLLLLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLDRULL

3.408, 57 moves = 16.725tps





Spoiler: 4x2




4512376
URRRDLLURRDLULLDURLDRLRULDRRULLDRUL

2.832, 35 moves = 12.359tps





Spoiler: 3x2




14523
RDLURDURDLULDRRULDLU

1.928, 20 moves = 10.373tps





Spoiler: 2x2




231
LDRUL

0.744, 5 moves = 6.720tps








ryanj92 said:


> Seriously, you people won't trust anyone, will you?
> It's really irritating to see all this happening. It's one thing to say 'well anyone can fake a solve' but it takes a few more brain cells to realise that posting fake solves is a sure-fire way to create this unnecessary tension in the community, guarantee a bad reputation for yourself, and a lack of trust in any of your further accomplishments.



Well, fair enough, but in this case we've got no proof of validity aside from his word alone that he got lucky 5 times in a row and managed to shave 33% off his average in about 10 weeks' time. The only points I've seen brought up are that he is a "trustworthy member of the community" and "would never do that", or silly flim-flam excuses like "ur jealous lol".



> Why? Chris and Tim have shown between them in the past couple of days that both of these things can be faked pretty convincingly...



Yeah, I just saw that in the other thread.



> I think in saying all of this you're insulting the intelligence of Kim, and everyone else who regularly posts genuine accomplishments regularly in this thread.



Well, that certainly wasn't my intention, so my apologies~ if it seems like I'm doing that.


----------



## soup (Jan 13, 2014)

224 puzzle (15x15) in *13:23.991*, 13218 moves, *16.440tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




621692358744252641801932002999826513555125391611195378010612818910100161862033819911944103499622015414817617218210522220410888212851753017716514714446650789813791184155178133202136811335107221291181381347221187661674119016889101432172161211661272111414520125112874517915712150211752249149162134512263164311165921813156146701426126186206831321742081431777841401532101301119357223205214198102188194671043448248136115158731521962790173512071832091811611711427616028215191110157969711599794117120721992322191851511921631233197401092601241391418951853202170335413674156

UDRULDRULULLURDLDDRUURDRLLURRRLRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULL DLRRRULLLDRRULDRDDDLRLLUUUULDDDDDDRUUULLDDDRDRRUUL LRRRDDLLUUUUULDDRULDDDDRUUUUUDDDDDDDUUUUULDDDDDRDU UUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDLDDRDDDRUUULUUDDDLRRUDDLDRUULDDR UUUUUDLDRDUUDLDRURRULLDRRULLDRRULLRDURRRRRDURDDDDD LLLLLLLUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUURRDDRLLLURLDRRDLLUU RRRDRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDL LLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLRULL LDLULRRRDLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLL LLLRRURDLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRULLLLD RRULLLLRRUUUUDRDRRRRRRULDLDRRULULDRDLULLLDRDRRURLL LDRRULLLDRURDUULLDRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRR ULLLLLDRDDRRUUULLDDDLLRRULLDRRRRRLUULUUUULRLRULRDR RULULLDLLDRRRULLLDRDRRULLDDRDUULDDRRRULLLDDRRUULUD DDRUUULDDDRUULDLDRRULDDRUULLDDLRRULLLDRRRRULLLUUUU RUUUUURRLRRRDUURULURLLLRRRLLLRRRDLULDRDLULLDRDRDLR UUDLURDLULDRDLULDDDRUULDDRULDDDRULLDRRRUULULDLDDRR UUUDRDLDLUUDLDRUUUDDDRUULDLDRDRUULUDLDRRULDDDUUUUR DDDLLRDRUULDDRUULDLDRRULLDDRRULDDRULLLURDDDLDRLRRR UUULDLLLDDRRRRURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUULLLRR RRRRRRURRRRLDLRRULLDRRULLLLLLRDRURLDLUURDRLLRRDLUR DLLURRDLLLUURRRRLUUUULDRDLULDDRULDDRULDRLDRURRRDLD LLLURDLLRRLULDRRULRDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULRRDLRULDLLLUR DRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRR RRRLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLRDLLULLDRRRRRUULLLLLLDDRRRRRRU LLLLLLLDDRRRRUULLRDRDLUULLLDRRRRRRLULLLLLDDRRUULDL URDRDLULURDRRRRULULLLDLDRRRRRULUULLLDDDRRLLUULDDRD RURUULLULDDDDRRULLDRULUUURDRDDDDLRLLUUUURRDDDDDRLL LUUUURRDDDDDLLUUUUURRDDDDLDDDULUUUUURUDDDRDDDLDLUU UURDDDDLUUURRRDDLLLRRDLLUURRRDDLLLUUUURLRRRRRRLRUR RRRRDUDUUUUUUUDRDLDDRULLDRDUUURRLLDDRUULDDUUDDDRUU LUDDDRUUULDDRUULDDDRULLDRDRULDLRRULDLDDRDUURUUDLDR UULDDRUULLDDRDUUDDRUULDLRRLDRUURDDDDLUUURRDDLDLURR DLLLUURRLLDRULLDDRRURULLDLDRRURURUULDRDLULDDRULLDR URLLDRRUULLDLLLLLURLDURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLL LURRRRRDLDLLURRLDRULLLDRRUDLLUURDDLUURRDLLURRRRDLL LLLLLLLLLUURDDRULLURURDRRDLLURRRLLLRRRRDURLLLLLRRR DRLLLRRRLLURRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRRLLLLLRRRRRLLLLRRRDL LLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURURRDRRLDLLURRRDLLLLURLRUU UUUUUURRLRRRDLULLULDRRRULLLRDRURLLLDDLRRRLDRRULURD LLDRDRUUULDLDDRDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDRURLLLDRRUUDDUDDLU UDRDLURULLDRDURUULDDRULDDDRUULLDDDDDDLRRRUUUUULLLL LRLDDLDRDDUDLLRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLRDDDDLRRRRRRRUUULL LLLLLLRDDDLRRRRRRRRUUUDLLLLLLLLDRDRRRRRRRUUDULLLLL LLDRRLRUULDRLUDRDLULLDDRRLUDRULLLLULDLDRRULLURRDLL RRRRLLLURRRRDLLLLLRURRRDRLLLURRDLURRDLLURRLLRRRRDL LLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUDUUUUUUURULDLRRRRRRLUUULDURRR RRUDRRULUDLDRULRDLULDRLRULLLLLRDRULLLDRRRRRRULLLLL LLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRU ULLLLLDLDRRRRRULDDDLUULDDRUULDDDRRUULLDDRLURURDRLD LLDRUULDDRUUULDDLDRDRUUUUDLDLUURRLDLDRUDULDDDDLRRR UUUULDRULDLDDDDRRRLUUUUURDLULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUU UUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUUDLLLLRDDLUDLUURRDDLURRDRLLURRDL LURURDRRLDLDLULUDDDDDDLRRRRUUUUULLLRRRULUDLLDDDDDD RRRUUUUUULLLLLRDDDDDDDUURDLRRRRUUUULLLLDDDDRRRRUUU LLLLLDDDRRRRRUULLLLLLDDRRRRRRULUULULRRRRRRRRRRUUUL DDDRRUUULLDDRDURULDDRULDDRUULDLDRRULDDUURDLLDRRULD DDRUUDDLURULRLLLLUUULRLURUUUUUUURDLULLDRDLURRDLULD RDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLRUULDDRULDDDDRUUULDDDDRU UULDLDRRUUDDLDDRUUURRRULLDRULLLDRRRDLLRDDLLUUURURD DDDLUUULDRULULUDDRUUDRLDLURURDRRLDLLULRRDLLURRDLLU RRDLLURRRRDDDDDDDULLLRUUUDUUURDDDDDLUUUUURRDDDDDDD LUUUUUULRDDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUURLRDDDDDLUUUULLLDLLU RRDLURRRDLLLURDLURRDLURRRDLLUDRRULDLUURRDRLRLDLLUU RRRRRDDLDDRDLLLUUUULRUDUURRRDLDRRRRRRUULDLDRRLULDL RRULLLLDRRRULLDLRRRRURLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLL DRRULLDLRRRRULLLLDRDDDDRLLLUUUUUDRLRRRRDDDDRLLLLLL RUUUURRRRDDDDLLLLLLRRUUULLLLURRLDLURRRDLLLRRRRLLUL RRRLDUDLLURRRDLLRURRDLLLURRRDLLULUUUUULUULDURRRRRR RRRDDLRUULDRDLULLLDRRRDLULLDRRDLRLRLULLDRRDLDUULLD DRRRULLLDDRRURULLDDRRULLDDRURULLLDDRURRRRRDDLDLRRD LLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRLLLDDDDRLLLLLLLUUURLRRRRRRRRDDLD LLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLULLLUURDLDRRULDRULLDDRR ULLUURRRRRRRRRRUULLLDLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRLL URDRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDLD LLRRULLDRRRURRLULLLDRURDRRLRLLURDLLLLURRDLLURDLURR RDLLURRDRRDLULLDLDRDRRUUULLLLRDDDRRRUUULLLLDDDRRRR UULULLLDDDRRRRUUULDDRURULDRRDLURRLDLLURRRDLLLLURRR RRDLLLLLURDLRRRRRRLLLLLLULRURRRRRDRDLLLLLULURRRRRR RDLLLLLRRDRRRRLLLLURRULUDUUUUURDLULDLDRRULDLDRRULL DDRRULUDLDDRULDDRURLULDDRRUULDLDRRLRULDRRDDLULUDRD URLLUDDRRUDLLURDRULLUUDRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLL LLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDL LLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLRLDRURDLDRRRULLDRRRULULDDRR ULLURRDLLDRRULLDDRRRUULDDRUUDDDUULDRUULDDDRUULDDDR UULULDDDRRUUULDDRULDLDDRDURUULDDDDUUUDDDRUUULDDDDR UUULDLDRDRRUULUDRDDLDUUULDDDRURLLLDDRDUULURRULLDDD RRUUULLDDDRRULUDRUUUUULURRULDLDRDUUDDRUULDLDRRULDL DRDRUULDDDRUURULDRRULLDRRULLDRULULDLDDDRDURLRUULDD LDRRUULLLLLDDDRRRRRULURLDRULLLLLDDRLRRRRRRLUUULLLU UUUUURRRRRRRUULLDRDRLURDDLUULDDRUUDDULLDRRULLLDRRU LLLDLDRURRDLLRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLL DRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDURDRRDDLUULD DDRUUULDDDRRUULURLDRDLUUUDDDRDLUUULDLDDRRUULDDURDL DDRUUULDDLDRDRUUUULDDDDRLRUULRLDDDRUURRRRRRRUULLDD RRRURLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRR ULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLRUDLUUUULLDDRUURDDLDRUULDDRUUL DDRULLDRRDLRULDRUUUUUURULRDLRRDLULLDRRDLULDDRULDDR UULDDDRUULRLDDDDDDRUUUULLLLDRDDDRRRUUULLLDLDDRRDUU DRRUULLLLDDRRRRUUUURLRRLRRLDLLDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRR DLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLULRRRRRDLLLLURRR RDRLLLLRRRRLLRRLDLRULURRDLDLRRUULULLLUUUDLDLLLUURU LDRULLLDRRURLLLDRURLLLDRDLUURDDDDULUURDDDDLUUURDDD LUURUDDDDULUDDURDLUUDRRRDLDLLUUULDDRURRRURRUULURRD LDUULDLDRRUULDLDDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLRLD RRDDDLLLRUUUUDURRRDDDDLLLUUURRRRDDDLLDULLUURRRRRDD LLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLDLLUUDRLDRRULLLLU RRRULLDDRURRDRRURDLLURRLLDLURRRRLDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRR DRLDLLLLULLUDRRDRRRRURLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLL RURUUUURUDDDRLRRRRRRDLLUDLRULLDRRDULLDRULLDRRRULLD RULLRDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDLRDRUUUUULURUUUULLLLLLDR RURDLLDRRURDRLDLRDUULDRUUDDDUURDLDRRUUDDULDLRRULDD RULLDRDRULLDDRRULDDDRUUUURRRRURRRURUULDDRLDRULDRUL LLDRRULLDRULLLLLDRDRRRRUULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULL LLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRRDLLUDDUULDDRUULDDD RURULULDDDDDUDRUUUURDLULDDRUUDUUUULDDURURDDLLUURLD DDURUULDDDRUUURRRRULDLRRLRRLLLDRRULDRULLDLRRRULLLL RRRRLULDLLRRRLLLDRRULLLRDUUDLLRDRRULLDDDDLRRUUULLD DRDDDDLDRRUULUUUULDDDRDRUUUUULLLDDRDDDDDRRUUUULLLL RDDDDRRRUUUUUULDDDRULLLLDDDDRRRURUDLDDURUUULLLLLLD RDLDRRRRRRUULLLLLLDDRRRRRRUULURLLURRRLLLURUDDDRRRD RRRRRUULDLDDRURRLDLRULLDRRULLDRLLURRRRDLRLLLLURDLU RRDLURRDLLUUURLRUUUUURDLDDRUUUDDDRUUDULDRULDDUUDLD RRULDDRULDDRULDLDRRULDDRULLLDDRRRULLLRDLLRUDLUDRRU LLRDLUUDLLLLUULULUDLRRLURDLURRDLDLURURRRDLLURRRRDL LLUURDLLLLLLRLURDLDRULDRLDRRULLDRRULDLRLRURLDRDRUU LLLRDRRRLULLLDDDRUULDDRUUULDDRUULDRRRULLLDDRRRUULL DRRRLLURDRUULDLDRRRRLDLULUURDLDRRRRULLLLLLRRDLRRRR RRRULLLLLLLDRDRRRRRURULLLLLDLRDRRRRRUULLLDDRRRUULL LDDRDRRUUULURDRUURRLDDLULRDUDLURRRULDLRRLLLRRRULLD RURLLLLDRRULLLLDDDDDRDRRUUUUULLDDDDDRRUUULLRRULLLL LDDRDRRULDLDRRRRUUULLLDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLUDDUUUDDDL DRRRRRUUUDLLLUUUUURULLLDLUURLLDRURRDLLDRURDLLDRRUR DLLDRRURDLLDRDURURDLRLDRRUUDLDUDRURULLLLLLLDDDDDRR RRRRUULLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLDDDRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLRDLD RULDLRRRRRRRRRRRLLULLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRDLULLDRRDLDU ULRDDLURULLDRRDLULLDRRDLULDLRRDLLLDRRULDRUULDDRUUL URUDDDULLDRRULLDDRURULLDURRDLLDRRUULLDDRRULUURLURU LRRRRRRRURRDUUURDRUULLLDRRRULLLLLLDRDRRRUULDDRRULR DULDRULDRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRR RRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRDLUULDDDDRUULDDDR UUUULDDRULDDDRUURRDDDLDRLLUUUUURRLUULLLLLLLDRURDLL DRDURURDLDRURRLDLDRULRRDLURRDLLURUURDRURUDLRDURUUL DRDLULDDRUULDLDRRRRRULULDLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRURLLLLDRR RUULDDRRULLLDLRRRDLLURDDDDDLUUUUURRRDDDDDDULLLUUUU RRRRDDDDLLLLLUURDLUDDRULUDDRUULDDRUUURUUUURULRRDLU LLDRRRDLLULLDLRRUDRDLULDRDLRULDRULRRRDRRDDDDLLLLUU UUUDLDDRULLLURRDLLURRDLLURRRRLLLLRURRRRDLDLLLUURRR RRRRDDDDDLLLLLRLUUURRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLRRUUUDLLRLLL URRDLLDRULRDRULLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRDLLURRRRR RRRRRDDLDRLLLLLLLLUULURRLRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLULLRRU LLDDRUURLLDRDUUDLRRULLDRDUULDRRULLDLDRRULRLLLLRURD RLLDRULDRLURRDLUUULRURRRRRDRUUULDLDDRDRUULDDRULLDR RULLLDLRRRRULLLDLRULDLRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDLDR DURURURRRRRULLLDRRULDRULLLLDRRRULLDLRRRRULLLLDRRRR ULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDLRRRLLLLRLRRRRULLLDLDR DDUDRRUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRDLLRRDLLURRULLLDRRRULLLLRRRU LLLDRDULDLRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLDLRDUUDUDRRRULLLDRRUL LLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRUULLDRRULLLLDDRRRUULLDLLDRDDD LRRRUUUULLLRLDDDRDLRULDRRRUULUDLLLDDRRRRUUUUDRRRDU UULDDDRUULDLDDRURURDLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRURDRUDDLLURR RLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLULRRRDLULLURDLDRURUULDDRULLDULDRR ULLDLDRURUDUDDUUDLDURUDLRLDRUUULLLLLLLLLLLUUUURRDL LDDRUUDDDUUUURDDLDRURDLDDRUURDLDRURDLDRURRDLURRRLD LLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLURRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUR RRRDLLLURRLDDURDULDRULDLLRUUULDDRULDDRRUULLDDRULLL LLURRDLLLLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLULRRRRRLLDLLUUDRLDRRRL URRDLLLURRRRDLDLLUURRLDLDRUURDLLLURRRRDLLLLLRUUUUR RRRULLDRRDLDUULLDRRDLULDDRRUULLDDRULLDRRLDLRRULDLD RRRRULLLLDRRRULLRDLURDRLLURRDRULLDRRULRRRRRRULULDL LDRRURLLLLLDRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLRLLLDRRRURL LLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRUULRLLLURLUUULLDRURDLDDRUUL DDRUULDLDDRRULDDRURDLLLDRRRULLLULUUURRLDDLDLRRLLDR RUULDDRULDLRDRULLDRRRRRRULLLLDLRDRURLLRDULUDRDLUUL DRRRRUULLLLDDRRRRUULLLLDDRRRURULLLLDDRRLLRDULUURRL DLDRRLUDLURULDDRDLUUURRRDDDLLLUUUDRRRDULLDURLULRRD LLURDRRDDLLLUURRRRRDLDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLUURLRLUULRRD LDRUDDUURDLLDRRUUDDUURRDDLLURRRLDLLLLLDRRRRRULRULR RRRRRRRRLURDDLURRDLLLURDLURRRDLLLLLURRDLURRLLLLRRR RDLLLULURRRDLLUURRDRLLLRRRRDLLLULRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLL LLLLLLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRDLLURR DRRRLLLLURDRRLLLURDLLLLLDRURULLDRUULDRRLURRDLLLURR DLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLLDRR RRRUDLLLLURRRRDLLDRURRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDL LLLLURLRUUUURRRRRRDLDUULLDRRDLULLLDRRRDLULLDRRDLUL LDRRULLLDRRLDRULLLLLLLLUUUURRDLDLULRRRRDLLLDRURLDR ULDLDRRULURDRDDLUULULDDRRULRUDRDLULRDLURRLLRRDLLUR RRDDLDLUURDLDRURLLDRRULLDRULLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRD LLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRDRRRR RRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRURULDLDRRULL DRDRUULLLLLLDRRURDLDRURLLRRRDLLURRDLLURLLLURRDLLUR RRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRLDLLUURRDDLLRR RLURDLURRDRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLL LLLDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLL LLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRULUULULDULLLLRDRRRUULDLDDRU LDRRULLDDRRUUURRLLLLLLLLLDDLULRURDDLURDDLUURDRDLLU RRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRR LLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLURRRDLLLLLURRRR RRDLLLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLLRLUURRDLDLURRRDLLLLURDRRRLUD RULDLLLURRRDLLULDRURDLUUDUDUUURRRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRR RULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDLDRDRRRUURDDLULUDLDDRRURLLRUU LDDRULLDDDRRUULLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRUULLDLDDRURLDRUUUU UDRRRDLULLDRRDLULDDRULDLRRULLLRRLLLDRRURLLLDRRRULL LDLDRRRUULLULULLRLDDRUUDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUURDLURRDL LDRRULRLULLLLLLUURDLDURRDLLURRDLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRU ULDDRRUULDLRLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULL DRRRURLLDRRULLDRRULDLRRULLLLDLDRRRRULLLLLURRRRRRRU LDRLDUULRRDDLUULRURRULDLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDR RRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRURULLLLLDLRRRRRLLLLDDRR RULLLRDRRUULLDDRRURLLLLLDLDRRRURULLDLDRRUDLDRUUUUL LDDRRUURDLLDUUDRULDRULDDRURRRULLDRRULLDLRRRULLLDLR RULLLDRLLDRRLLRRULLDRRLULDRRULDLRRULLDRRULLDRRULLD RDDLRRRUUULLLLDDDRRRRUUULLLDDDRRRUULLLLDDRRRRULURR RRRRRRRRUULDLDRRURDLDURDLUURDDLUUULLLURDDLLRDRUULD RURDLLDRURRDLLURDLURRRDLLDRUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLUURRDDLL RDLUULDDRURRDLLLURRRRDRLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLUU UULLDDRUURDDLLDRDRUULURDLLDRRURRDLLURDLDURURDLLDRR URRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRDLURULLDDRUULLDRRULLDLDRRUL LLLRURDLDRUURRDLLLDRRURRRRRDLLLLLLULURRRRRRRDRDLLL LLLLLUURRRRRRRDRRDLLLLLLURURRRRRRDRDLRULDLLLLLLLUU RRRRRRRRRRULDRULLLDRRURLLLLDRDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDR RRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLL LDDRRULLLDRRRRURULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRUUUULDLDRRULDLDDRU RULLRDDLULLLDRRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRUDLLLRUURRUULDRULLD RULLDRDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUUDRDLUUDDURLUDDUDRULURDDLUR URRRRRRRRRRLRLRLLRRRRRULLDDRURULDDRULDLLUULUDLDDRU RULUDDULDDUUUDDRUULDDRULDDRURDLURRDLLURRRLLRRDLLUR RULLDLRDRRULRDLURLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLLDRRRRUULLL RRRDLLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLL LLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLULRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRDRLLURRDUL LDRURDLLLDRRRULLLLRDRRRURLUDLULLLLLLLLUDLURDLLDRUR RDLLURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLURRRL LRRDLLLURRRLLDDRULLLLLLURULDDRULDRULURDRLLRLRDDLUU RDDLUURDRDLLLURRRRRLLDLLULRRRRDLULDRULURDDURDLURRD LLURDLULLLLURDLDRLURRDULLDRURDLURUULDDRURDDLDUURUR ULDRDLULLDRUULDRRLLRDRRULLLDRULLDLDRRURLURDRRRRRRR RRRRULLLDRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRRULU LLLDRRLLLDLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLL LLLDDDRRRLLLURRRULLLDRURRRULLDRURLLLDLRRULLDRRLDLU RRRURRRRLURDRDLDLUURLDDRULURDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLLRRR RLDLLURRRDLLLRURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLURRRDLL LURRULLDLDRRURRULDLRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLRRLLRLDRRU LLLDDRULLULDDRUDRULLDRRULULLDRRULRDDLLLRRRULLDLRRR RULLUDRRDLULLRULLLDRRULDRULLLDRRDLURDLULDRULLLLURD LURRRDLLLDURLURDLURRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLULRRRDLLDRRUL LLURDLDRULRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRULLLLDRRRRURLLLLLDRRRUL LLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLL DLRRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLDRRULLDRURLLDRRULLDR ULLLDRRRULLLLRDLDLRUURLLDDRURULDDRURULLDLRRULLDDRU RRRULLDDRRURULLDRRRULDLLDLRURDLULRDLURRRRULLDRRRUL LDLRRRRULLDRRURRDLULLDRRULDRRURRLLLLDRRRRLLLURDRRU LLLDRRRRLULLDLRRRRRLLLLRDRURULLLDRRDULLURRRDLDLURR ULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRUDLUDRULDRULLDRRRULLD RRRULLDRRULLRDRRURLLRDLLURDRURLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDL ULDRRRULLLLRLLLLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRURDLULDRRRULLLDRRR RRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLLLLLDLURRDLLURRRDLU RRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLURDULDLURRDLULLLLLLL LLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRURLLLRRRRRLL LLRRRLLDRULLDRRULRDRULLDRRULLDRRRRULDRLULDRRULDLRR ULLLLLLLLLRLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDR UDRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRUDRULLLLLLDRRRULLLDR ULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRULDLLLURRDL LURRRDLLRURRDLLULLLLDRRLLRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLD RULDRRULLLLDRRULLRRDLLURDRULLDRRULLRRDRULLDRRLLRRU LDLLLURRDRULLDRULL








Video related


----------



## soup (Jan 14, 2014)

*Silly puzls dump*

89 puzzle (30x3) in *5:00.182*, 6063 moves, 20.198tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




5969622627205483739895750402124735832814830178858648444733167178461075563461197435224768388015455236765567411822586793251721607766872313531242499312870361841146585432963

RRDULDRULDLDRRULUDRLLLLLLLLLLURDDLLUURDDLURURDRDLLLUURDLUDDRULDRURRDLLLURURDDLUURDRDRLLLLRRRRLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLLLLRURRRDLLLLRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLUDLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLULULDDRURDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLRDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUURDLDRURRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULRURRDRURRRDRRRDLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLRURRRDLLLLURRRRLLDRRULDLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLRULLRLULDDRURDLURRRDLLRRRRLLLLURRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLRURDLLRRRLLLURRRDLLLLLULURLLLRDRURDLDRURDLURRDLLURRRLDUURDRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLLRURRLRRLULLDDRULRLLLLRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURUDDURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLULRURRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRDRULRDLURRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURURRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRUDLURRDLLLLLLLLULURRRRRRRRRDRRLDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLDDRRRRLRULRULDRRRRLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLRRRLDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRRDLLLLRURDLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLLLRURRDLLRUDRURRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRDLLLURRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLDLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLULURRRRRRRRDDULRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURDLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLRURDRUULLDDRRULLRRRRLRRRRRRRRRRRULDRULLLDRRRRULDRRULLDRLLRRRULLLDRULDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRDRRURRULLLLLLLDRULRLDRRRRLLLURRRRRDDLURLDRULDLLURRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLUDRRRRRRULLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLRRLLDRRULLDRRRLLLLLLLLDRLUDRULRRRRRRRULLLLLLDLDRRRURRRULLLLLLLDLDRRRRRURULLLLLDLDRRRRRRUDLULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRRULLLRDLURLDRURLUDRRDLLURRRRULLLLLDUDRRRULLLDLRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLRDRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRUULLLLDRURDLLLURRRRDRDLLULRDRRULRRULLDRRLLLRRULLLLLLDRRRULLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRUDRURRRLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRUDRULLLULLDLRRRRRRRLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLRDRRURLLLLLRLLDRRRULLLRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLDRULLLRDRRULLLLDDRRURRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRDRURRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLULLLDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRLLLRDRURLLLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLLRRRULLDRRRRLULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRRULRDLLURLRDLRULDRURRRRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRURLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDLRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULDRRURRLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLRRRLLDRRULLRRRRLDURDLULLLRRRLDLRRULLDRRULLRRRRLLLDRRRRULLLLDRULDRRRRRULLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRLLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLULLDLRRRRRULLLLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRURRRRDLLULLDRRRRULRDLRULDRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRLULRRLDLULLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLDRUDLURDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLDLRRRRLULRRRLLDRULLDRRRRULLRDRLURDLULLLLLLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRLULDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRRDRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLRRRRRLDRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLDULRRLLDRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRURLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRRLULLDLRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLULLDRRULLLLLLLLDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRLDULRRDLLRRRLLURRRRDLLLLRURRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLRRRLLURRDLLURLLLLLLLDLURRDLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLULLLLLLLLDLRRLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLDLRRRRLLLDRRUUDDLLURRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULDRRULLLRRRDRULLLRDRULRDRULLLLLRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRURRDLLLURRDLURRDLULLLLLLLDRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLDLRRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLRDRRURLLLLRRRDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRDRRRULLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRURLLLDRRRULLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRLUDRRLRULLLDRRRRRLULLLLLLLLLLLLLDLRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRURLLDRRRRLLLUDLURDRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRURDLULDRRRRUDRULLLLLLLLLLLLDRUDRULDRRULLLDRULDRULDRRULLDLLLRRULLDRDUUDRRRULLLDRRULLRDURDRULLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRLULLLLLDLRRRRRRRLULLLLLDRRRLLURRRRDDRULRDLURULLLLLRRDRRRURLDRULLLLLLLDRRRUDRULLRDLRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRDRRRRRURLDLLLLLLRURRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLRLLLLLLLLRDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLLDRRULLRRDRULLLLLLLLLRLDRRULLLDRLLRRRLULDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLRRRLLLDLRRRRULLLRRRDLULLLRLLDLRRLLLRRULDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRLDRRULDLURDLULLLLLLLLLRRLLRRDLLURRDRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLURRRRLLRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULDRRRLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLRRRDLULLLLLLLRDLLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRLDLURRRDLLLLURRRDRULLDRRRULLDRRRURLLLDRRUDLURDRULLLRRLLRDRULLLLLLLDRULDRRULLDRRRRULLRRLRDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRULLDRRRULLDRULLDRRRRUDLLUDLURDDUULRDRURLLLDRRULLDRURDRULLDRULLRRDRULLLLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDLRRRULLLLLLDRRULLDRRULDRRULLRRRLLDRRULDRRULLLLDRRULDRULLDRLURRDRULLDRULLLDRRULRRDLLLURLRRRRRRRLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRLDRULDLURRDDLUULLDRRDRULUDRULLRDULDURLDRULLDRLRRLULDRRULLDRULDLURDLURRDLRLUDLURDRULLDRULDRLLURRDULLRRDLULDRRULDLLURRDLULDRULRDRULDLLURRDLULDRRULDLDUUDLURRDLULDDRURLDLULRRRULDLLURRDLULDRRRULLDLLURDURDLULDRRURRDLULLDLLRURDLLLRRRULDLURRDLULDRRULDLLURRDLULDRRULDLLURDURDLULDRRULRLDLLURRDLULDRRULDLLURDLRURDLULDRRULLDURDLLURRLRDLULDRUDLURLDRRULDLU



89 puzzle (10x9) in *3:13.159*, *3305 moves*, *17.110tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




5467143154516163224479827113812837037653935877475415818234834286575624768472683653676033855516641912440251126187717650101548433021472959526689388073459202369788849276232

UUUUUDLDDDRUUUUUDDDULDDRURUULLDDDUURRULDDDRUULDDRUULDDRRLLDRURDDLURRLLLRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLURRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRDLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRURUDRRRUULDDRLURDLULLLDDRRRLURDULDRUDLULLDRRRULLUUUULLDDRRULDDRULDDRULLDDRRULULLDRURLLDRRULLDRRULLDLDRRULUUUURRRRULLDRDRLURDLULDRDLULDRDLULDDRULDDLRRLURLDRUUUUUUUDRRRRRUULRLDRDLULDDRRULLLDRRULLDLDRRRRUULLDLRRRULLDRRLLLLRRRLLLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULRRLDRULDRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLRRDLLLURRDLDLUURDDDLUUURRDDDLDULUURUDDDUULDDRDLUUURDDDLUURDDDUULDRDLUURDDLURRDLLUDRLUUDDRULURDDLUUUURRRDUUDLDRUULDDUDLDRRUULDDDRUULDDRULDLURRRRDLLLURDLRURRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLURRULLDDRUUUUUUDRRLDRULDRULLLLDLDRRRRUDLDUUDLDRRULUDDRUULUDDDRUULDDDRUULLDDDRUDRUULDRULLDRRULLLDRURLLLLDDRRURRLLLLLLDRURLRDLLURRRDLLUUURRRRRRLUUUURRDLULLRDRLLLLRRRRDLULLRDRDLULDLRRDLDUULDRRLDLULDLRRDLULLDDRRULUURRRRRRDLULDLRRDLLLRRULLDRRULLDRRULLDLRRULLLRLRRRLLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLDRRRULLLRDRURLLLLUUULDRRULDRURDLLRRLDLRRLULDRRULDDRURRRRRRLUULDLRRDLULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDDDDRRUUULLDDDRRUULLLDDRRRRULRDLUURULDLLLUURDDLUDDURRLDLUURRDDLLURRDLLURRDLLRURRRDLLULRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDRLLRURRDLLLURRDLLRURRDLULLLLLLLUULDDUDDRURDLLUURUDRRDRDLDULURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRURDLLLLURRRRRDLLULLURLRRDDLUUUUUURRRRDLLULDDRRULLDDRRULDLRRUULDDRULLDDRRULDDRULLLLDDRRRRULUULDRDLULLLDRDRUDRULULUUUULLDRRULDDRRULLDDRUURDLDUULDLDDRRUULDRLDDUUDDRUULDDRULDDUDRUUUUURRRRLRULDRDLUDRULLRRDLULDRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLULDDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDLDUUDRDLURRRRRLURDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRLLLLLLULLUUUDULDDRUULDDRULDDRURLLDDRULDDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRLLLURURDRRDDLLUURRDRDLLLULUUUURRRRRLLRDLULDLDRRULDDRDUULLDRRRULLLLDDRRRRUULLLLRDRLRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULDRULLLLLDRDRRRRLLLLURRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRDLLULLLDDRRRUULLLDDRRRUULLLDDRRRULLLLDRUUUURDRRRUULDRDLULLDRRDLULLDRRRDLLULLDRRULLDRDLUURRDUUURULDDDULDRUUDDULRULDLRRLDRURDDLURDLUURRDDLURRLDLURRRDLLLURDLURRDLURRDLLLLURDLURRRLDLULLULRRDLULDRULDDRURDLLURRDLURRLLDRURDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLLLUURRRDRRLLLLRRRULLDRULLLDDRRRULRDLUUULDRULDURDLDRUULLDDRRUULDRDLDRUULLDDRRUUUULDLDRRLLRLLRRRDLULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDDRRULRRRRRRRRUUULDRUDDULDRULLDRRLLLDRRUULDLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLRRLDUDLLUDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLRLLDDRRRULULLDDRULRRULLDRRULLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLRDDLUUDUDRULRDLDRUULDRDLUUUURDLDRURDRLDLURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLRRLLLURRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLRULRRRRRRRDLUDLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRUDLLLLLDRRRRUULLDRULLDRLLLDDURRRUUUDRRUDRRUDLURDDLUULLDDRLLLLLLDRRRRRRRUULLLLLLDLDRRRRRRRRLUULULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLLDRLRUDDULDRURRULLLDRRULLDRLRDLURRRRRRRUDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLLLRRUULDURDLURDUDDLURLULLDRRULDLRDLURLLDRRLLURRDLURULDLDRRURRRULRDRULLRRDLLURLDRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLRRULLDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLRLRRRULLLLDRLDUURLDRDLURDULRDLUULDDRULDLURRRRULLDRULLLDRULDDURRULLDDRURRRRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRULDRRULLLLLLLRLDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDRLLURRDULDURDRULLDRULLDRULDRRRULLDLRRRRULLDRRULLLRLLLLDLRRLLURRDLURRDLLRURRDLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLULLLLLLDRRULDLRRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLLDRRRULLLRDLLURRDLUDRRLURDLLLRRRLLURRDLULLLLDRURLDRULDRRULDRRULDRULLDRULDURDLRULDLURRDLULDRRULLLDRULDRRULDLU



59 puzzle (30x2) in *2:32.318*, *3232 moves*, *21.219tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




2013273848453231626393458154630175555054235791018526404741422144243643491193151142256371233535974113525282928

LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLDRRRRURLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRRURLLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRULLDRRRLRURRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRRRULLLLRRRRDLLLULLLLDRRRRLLURRDRULLLLDRRRULLDRRRRRULLLRRRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLULRRLDLURDRRLULLDRRRULLDRRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRULLDRRRLLRRRURRRDLLLURRDLLULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRLULLDRRURDLLURDRURLLLDRULDRRRURLLLLRRDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULDURDRLLULLLLRRRRRLDRRURRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLRDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLRRRLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRLLURRDLULDRRRRRLRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLRRRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRLUDRLLRRULDLRRRRULLDRRRLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLRRRRRLULLLLLDRRRRRRLULLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRURLLLRDURLLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDLRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRURLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRLLULLDRRRRULRDLLLURDRRLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRULDLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRURLLLDLRRRRULLLDRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRRULLLLLRDLURDRULDRRRRRLULRDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRRLULLLDRRRRLLLRRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRLULDRRRULLDRRULLDLRRRRULDRRULLDRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULRDRRRRULLLLLLDLULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRLLRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDLRRRRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRRULLLDLRRRRULLDRRRRULLDLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRLULLDRRRRULLLDLRRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLRRRRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDULLDRRULDLRLURDRULDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDLRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLRRRRLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRULDLRRRLRRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRDRLRRRRRRRRRRRLRRULLLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRRRRLULLLLLDRULDRRRRLULLDRUDLRRULRDLLURRDRULLLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRULDLRRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLDRRRULLDLRRLLURDRRULLLDRRRRULLDLRRRRULLLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLRRRLLDRRLULDRLUDRLURDRULLRDLULDLURRRRLDLULRRLDLURRLDULRRDLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULDRRRULLLDRRRLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRURDLULDRRRULLLLDRRRRRLULDURDRULLDRRLLLLLRRRRURLLLLRRDRRLLURDRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRLLLRULDRRLLRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLRRRLLLDRRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRURRDLLULLDRRRULLDRRRRLULRDRULLDRRRULDRULRDLULLRDRRULLLRDLLLLLURRDRULDRRULDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLRRRDULLLLRRRRDLULLLLLLLDRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRULDRRULDRRRULLDULDRULLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLDULDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULDLULLLLDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRLDLULRRLDRRULDRULDLULDLLURRDLURRRLLRRDLLURRLDURDLULLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLRRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLRLDUDURDLU




79 puzzle (40x2) in *4:38.658*, 6062 moves, *21.754tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




19371414437316711049264817762277869776255551444220477072247925573603118611215275341613033683429405458129325236457464352166632338655039758594628566713

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLURRDLLULDRRRLLLRRRRULDRURDLLURDRLLULRRRLLLRRRDLLULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRLLURRDLULDRRULLLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLDULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRLULDRRLULLDRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLRRLDRRRLULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRLULDRRRULLLDLRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRURLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLRRRRLLRRLLLLLDRRRRRLULDRRRULLLLDRRRULDLUDRRULLLDRRRRURLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRURLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULDLRRRULDLRRRULDRRLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLULLLLLLDLLULDRRULLDRRRLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLDLRRRRRLULLDRRRLUDRRULDLRRRLLLRRRULLDLRRRULDLRRRULLDRRULLDLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRLULDLRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRURRLLLDRLRRRULLDLRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLLRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRLULLDLRRLLRRRULLRRDLULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDLRRRRRLULLDRRRRLULLDRRRULLLDRRRULDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLLRDRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRURLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRURLLLLLRDRRRRULLDRRULRDRULRLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRLULDRRRULLDRRRLUDRULLLDRRRULDLRRRRLRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLDRRRUDLLLLRULDRRRRULLLDLRRRRRLLLRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLULLLDLRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDLRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRRULLDRURDRULLDRRRURLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRULLLRRRDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDLRURRDLULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRRRRRLLLLLRDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRURLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLRLRRDLLURRDRULLLDRLURRDLRRULLLRDRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRLURRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRDLLLRRRRLLURRRDLLLRRLLLULRRRDLURRRLLLRRRDLLRURRDLLURRDLLLLURRRDLLRURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLRRULLLDURDRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLRRRULLLLRDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRURLLLLDRRRRULLLDLRRRRLLRRRRLLRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRLLLRDRRULLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLRLLLLRRRRRRRRRRLLLDLRRRLLLUDRULDLRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLULLDRRLULRRDRULLLDRRURLLLRRRLDLLURDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLDRRRRULLDRRRURLLLLDRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRRRRRLLDLRRRULLLDRRULLRRRLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDLRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRLULLDRRRRLULLLLDLLRRRURDULDRULLLLDRRRUDRRRRULRLLLLLDRRULLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRLLLRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRULRLLLLDRRRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLLRDRRULDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDLRRRULLLLDRRRLLLURDRULDRRRULLDRRRURLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRRUDRLULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLRRRLLDLRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRUDRRULLLDRRRRURLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDRRRURLDRULLDRRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDLLURDRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLRDRRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRLRLUDLRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDLRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRRLRULLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLDLLRRRRRLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRRLDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLURLRRDLRRRULLRRDLLLURRRDRLLLLRRURRRDLLLLRURRDLLURRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDRLLLURRRDLLRURRDLLLLRURRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLRURRRRDLLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURDLRURRRRDLLLRRRLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRDLRURDLURDRULLRLDLLLULLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRUDRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLLDLLLLULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDLRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDLRRRULDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLRRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRULLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRLLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULDRRULDLLULLLDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLRDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRURLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRURLLLLDLRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLULLDLRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRURLDLURDLURRRRRRDURDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLDLRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRLULLLLDRRRRRLUDRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRRULLLLLDRULDRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLRLLDLUDURDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRULLDRRRRLULLDRRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRLURRLLDRRULLDRRURLLLDRRRURLLLDRRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRRRLULLDRRRULLDLRRRULDRULDRRUDLLURDRULLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLRDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDLULDLULLLLRLLLDLLURRDLURRLLRRRDLLLRRRRLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRRLDLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLURDRULLLRDRRRULLLLLLLLLRRRDLULDRRRRULLRRLLLDRRRULDRRULLLDRUDLRRULDRRRULLLDRRLLLLLRRULLLDRRRLULDRRRRULLLDUDRULLDRRLLRRRLULDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLLRRRDLLLRRULLLRDLLLURDRULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRDLLRRRLLURRRDLLLRRRLLLRRURDRLLLLRURRDLLLRRRRLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRDLLLLLURRRRRLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULDULRDLURDRULDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRLLLLRRLURDRRULLLLRDURDULDRULLDRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRDRRULLLLLLLLLRRRLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLRRRRDRULLLLLLRDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDLULRDURDLULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRURLLLDRRURLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULLLLLLLLDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRRRLLURRRDLLURRDLULRRRDLLURRDRULLDRRRULLLDLRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLRDLULLLLLLLLLLDRRRULDLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRULLDLRRRLLRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRUDLLLRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRULLLDRRULDRRULDLRRRRULLLDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDLUDLLURDRRULLLDRRRULLDLRRRRLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRURRDRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRLRULLLLDRRRULLRLLLLLRRRDLLLLURDRULDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLRLDRRULLRDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULDRRULLLLDRRRULDRRULLDRRUDLLURDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRULDRRRULLLDRRRUDLLLRURDLURRDLLURDRLULDULRRDRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRLLURDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULRDRULLDRULDRRUDLLRRULLDRUL



19 puzzle (10x2) in *16.096*, *311 moves*, *19.322tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




15781312191410231764511181691

DLLLLRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRRLLRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULDRRURLLDRRULDRRULLDRRUDRULLLDRRULDRRRULLLLRLLDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRURLLLRRRLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRURLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDLULRRRDLURRRDLLLRRRURLLDLULLLLDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDLURRDLULDRRULLDRULL


----------



## soup (Jan 14, 2014)

Everything <=4x4 slidysim relay in *27.656*, *375 moves*, *13.559tps*



Spoiler: Times



4x4: 5.847
3x4: 5.416
2x4: 2.521
4x3: 4.112
3x3: 2.736
2x3: 1.200
4x2: 2.616
3x2: 2.552
2x2: 0.656





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 4x4




241015381475911161312
RRULDLRDRULLDLRRRLLDRRUUULDLDRULLDDRURRUULLDDRRULLLDRURDRUULLRRDDLUUDRULDLRULDLURRDLULDRRULDLU

5.847, 94 moves = 16.077tps





Spoiler: 3x4




1159681042317
DURDDLUULDDDRUULDDRURDLULUURDDLURDDLURRUULDDRULULDDRUDLUURDLDRURULLDRRULDRULLDUDRUL

5.416, 83 moves = 15.325tps





Spoiler: 2x4




7365142
UURDDDLUURDDLURULURDDLURULDRUL

2.521, 30 moves = 11.900tps





Spoiler: 4x3




8511161034297
LDLURURDDLUUDLRULLDRRULLDDRUULDDRURULDRRULLDRRULDLLURDRULLDRUL

4.112, 62 moves = 15.078tps





Spoiler: 3x3




73215468
RURDLURLULRDRULDLURRDLULDRRULL

2.736, 30 moves = 10.965tps





Spoiler: 2x3




53421
URDDLUURDDLUU

1.200, 13 moves = 10.833tps





Spoiler: 4x2




3451627
RLURDRULDRRULLLDRRULLDRULDRRULLDRUL

2.616, 35 moves = 13.379tps





Spoiler: 3x2




12345
LLURRDLULDRULDRLURDRULL

2.552, 23 moves = 9.013tps





Spoiler: 2x2




312
LRDLU

0.656, 5 moves = 7.622tps






qqwref blown out of the water _yet again_


Everything <=3x3 slidysim relay in *4.271*, 55 moves, 12.878tps



Spoiler: Times



3x3: 1.119
2x3: 1.528
3x2: 0.968
2x2: 0.656





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 3x3




13725684
RULLDDRURULLDRULDRRULDLU

1.119, 24 moves = 21.448tps





Spoiler: 2x3




51234
UULDDRULURDDLUU

1.528, 15 moves = 9.817tps





Spoiler: 3x2




25413
DLURDRULL

0.968, 9 moves = 9.298tps





Spoiler: 2x2




321
RULDRUL

0.656, 7 moves = 10.671tps





qqwref blown out of the water _two times in a row_


----------



## soup (Jan 15, 2014)

6x6puzzle (35puzzle) avg50: 32.271, 30.159, 32.431, 29.967, 34.871, 32.663, 29.343, 35.807, 34.287, 36.311, 35.721, 33.263, (27.350), 31.415, 35.656, 32.239, 34.439, 34.639, 35.868, 32.119, 29.495, 37.999, 31.448, 34.367, 36.352, 33.522, 39.976, 32.791, 30.545, 36.239, 36.183, 33.255, 39.847, 36.975, 37.720, 32.524, 36.734, 29.023, 35.471, 37.822, 33.975, 35.008, 33.400, 32.248, 33.839, 36.751, 34.367, (41.616), 28.650, 31.599 =* 33.992*

6x6puzzle (35puzzle) avg12: 30.159, 32.431, 29.967, 34.871, 32.663, 29.343, 35.807, 34.287, (36.311), 35.721, 33.263, (27.350) = *32.851*

6x6puzzle single: *27.350*, 442 moves, 16.161 tps

*Scramble*: 4 7 19 12 21 31\26 18 3 23 5 14\16 8 2 10 9 1\30 13 32 22 33 35\0 15 20 24 34 11\29 27 28 25 6 17
*Reconstruction*:


Spoiler



LLLLDDLDRRULDDRRUULLDRRRLLLRDRUULDDURLDRURDLLURRRDLLLLLURDLURRDLUUUUURDDLLUDDRULUDDRULDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRURRRRULLDRULLDRRULLLLDDRRURULRRDLLRRRLURDLLLURRRDLLURDLULLLURRDLLDRURDLURRDLLLURUULUDDDRULDDRURRRULDLURRRULDRDLURLRLLLLLURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLDRRRULLLLUURDDDLUURDLDRUURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURDLURURRRRDDLLLLURRRRULLDRRULLLLLDDRRRURLDRULULDLRULDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLRDULLDRUDLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRULDLLURRDLULDRULDURDRULLDRULL


----------



## soup (Jan 16, 2014)

*Sliding puzzle relay (World record)*

30x30 ~ 2x2 sliding puzzle relay: *18:26:02.116, 939324 moves, 14.155 tps*







*Splits:*
*30x30:* 2:16:07.588, 118393 moves = 14.495tps
*29x29:* 2:10:44.875, 109311 moves = 13.934tps
*28x28:* 1:57:27.405, 96133 moves = 13.641tps
*27x27:* 1:47:54.278, 91434 moves = 14.123tps
*26x26:* 1:31:03.918, 77093 moves = 14.109tps
*25x25:* 1:22:12.208, 66684 moves = 13.520tps
*24x24:* 1:06:54.504, 56110 moves = 13.977tps
*23x23:* 1:02:59.648, 51930 moves = 13.739tps
*22x22:* 56:53.216, 46546 moves = 13.637tps
*21x21:* 50:09.708, 39232 moves = 13.035tps
*20x20:* 43:18.204, 35860 moves = 13.802tps
*19x19:* 31:49.268, 28543 moves = 14.950tps
*18x18:* 28:58.248, 26385 moves = 15.179tps
*17x17:* 21:56.012, 21082 moves = 16.020tps
*16x16:* 19:00.000, 19015 moves = 16.680tps
*15x15:* 15:56.484, 15161 moves = 15.851tps
*14x14:* 11:23.448, 10994 moves = 16.086tps
*13x13:* 9:19.540, 8734 moves = 15.609tps
*12x12:* 6:55.684, 6703 moves = 16.125tps
*11x11:* 4:45.644, 4377 moves = 15.323tps
*10x10:* 3:36.000, 3417 moves = 15.819tps
*9x9:* 2:37.412, 2457 moves = 15.609tps
*8x8:* 1:41.072, 1499 moves = 14.831tps
*7x7:* 1:08.640, 1092 moves = 15.909tps
*6x6:* 38.744, 566 moves = 14.609tps
*5x5:* 17.784, 266 moves = 14.957tps
*4x4:* 9.632, 125 moves = 12.978tps
*3x3:* 2.352, 29 moves = 12.330tps
*2x2:* 0.600, 4 moves = 6.667tps

World record for largest sliding puzzle relay. Feels good to have reclaimed this one.

Scrambles for each puzzle are *here*
Reconstructions for each puzzle are *here*

Note: The reconstructions may have been cut off.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 16, 2014)

mrtomas said:


> Session average: 50.22
> 1. 48.80 U' L D R' B R2 B' U R F B2 D2 B2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 U2 R2 L
> 2. 53.71 F' L F2 r2 B2 U2 R' B' u' B2 U u2 r R2 D' L U r2 U F f2 D' L' u2 r2 U2 B' u f F' U2 r f u' F2 R2 u D f' L2
> 3. 47.81 R2 u2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 R' u B' F u' L2 U' u B' L' U R L2 D u2 r2 L B D2 L' f2 L' F r' R B' U f R f2 r2 B2
> ...




What puzzle? The first scramble has no lower case...

4x4 and qqtimer messed up the first scramble when you clicked view times?


----------



## soup (Jan 18, 2014)

30x30puzzle (899puzzle): *1:54:49.876, 116749 moves, 16.945 tps*

First < 2-hour solve ever, was intense


----------



## soup (Jan 20, 2014)

48 puzzle (7x7) in *49.569*, 832 moves, 16.785tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




381427264552528471997134011844348422315123222944316352117183020363424137314163922103346

RRULDDRULLDDRRURDDLUURDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUURRDDDLLUURRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURUULRRRURUULLDRRLDLDRRUULLDDRRURLULLDDRRULLLDRRRULULLLDRRLLDRRRULLLLDDRRULLDRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUURDLUDURRRDLLRULLDRDLURRRRUDURULDRDUDLURRDLLURRLLRLLLRRRLDLURRULLLDDRRULRRUULUDDRLLDRULDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLULDDDRULLDRUUUUULDRDDUULDDRULDDUUUDLDRRUULDDRULDDRUUDRRDLDLULLRLRURRLLDRDRULLRURRDLLLDRRRUDLLLULDRRRUDRURUURULLDLDDRRULLDRRUULLDLRDRRULDLURRRULLDRRULLLLDRULDDRULDLURDLURRRRUULLLDDRRRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDURRLDLURDURUULLDDRDLURRUUURRLDRULDDRDUULDDRULLDRULDURRRRDLLLLUUULDDRUDLDRUULDDRULDLURRRDLLLURRRDURRRDLLLLLLURDLURRLDLUDRURDLLURRRULLDRRULLLDDRRURLUULLDRDRUURDDLURRDLLLURDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRULLLLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRUDRULLDRLRDLURRULLDRDLURRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLRRRLLLLDRRRULDRRULLDRRULLLDUDRRLULLDRRRULLLLRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURDRULLDRULL



First sub-50 for this puzzle. Hopefully there are many more to come.

399 puzzle (20x20) in *34:23.919*, 33759 moves, *16.357tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




165552742033705227022017836924817733919321634719815516990329281120395350245168392114243433182403383513211431263613319791921071121163973463071063873813838438277135352146312200388235314851541912953832651088973199167195162663672053803613081622505930615864457365202336991151132714118212236623139054276293277257379196189291237201150315246391362310123109222172399159145300951273192902082473632752562381181423013962833051405874398261163618821732017628830934286465843452423013232616128428726836464273519213228267136348375204385175221131299223151134108220936814217335917438915234234176471737123231610328123618819049281642514210355179214102297328333303189149307977830430224913036017133111725516038132315621126233075263442064287121253212332296228708349101263279376334207134025414180340793711033723111339329823313710422729119386272185180327241184183219325129112592802892241144377322452392692235414816639323426072157252603131252251052126429228339424332439668170159869356267100124317374226294963920869451335358194536521563186194315337231131661214756483783531813571872550373273278229218712852133258244128

DDDDDDDDDDDDRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULDRULLLDRRDLLUURDDDLLDUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUUUUURDRULLDRRULLLDRRULUDUULDDRUULDLRDRURRULLLDRRRULRRULDRRUULLLDLRDUUDDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLULLLDLDRRRURLLULDDLUUURRDLDDRRUULLLLURRDRUULDDLUUURDDLLUUURRRLDDRUULUDUUDDRULURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULRDRULDRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLDDRRUULLDDRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLURRRRDRLULLDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDULRLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDLRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLRRRULLLRRULLDRRRLLURRDLRULLDRRRULLLDRDRURULLLDRRURDDLUULLRDDLUUURRDDDLLURULLDUUURRUURDDLDDUUUDDDLUUURRDDDULUDLRLLUUURDDLURDRLLDRDUUURDRDLLRRULDLUUURRDDDLLLLDDDDLDDDDDDRLLDDDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDLLLLLUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRULLLLRRRDUDLURRDLLULLDRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLUDDDDDDDDDDDLDRDRRLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLUUUDDDRURRRUDURDLULDRRRULLLLRRRULDLDRRURULLDRUDDDDDDDDDDDDUDDDDDRDDDLLLUUUULUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRULUUUUUUUUUUUUURLDDDDDDDDDDUULUDDDDRDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURDDDDDLRRLLLUURDDRLLUUUUDRDDDLUUURRDDDLLURURDRDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDUDDRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLURDLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRLLULLRRLLDRRULLLDRRUDRRRRURDRDDDLDDDDDRUDDDDDDLLRRRRRRLDDRLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURLRRRRRRRRRRRRDLDDDDDDDDDLUUDDDUDDDRDLRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDLDDDDDDDDDLLRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRUUUUUUUULRULLLLLLRDLDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUULLLLDLLUDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRLUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDULDRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUDRRLDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULRDRULLLLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDLRRRRRUULLLLLRDDDRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDLDRRRRRRRRRULULLLLLDDDRULLURRDDLULURDRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDURDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRUDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUURRRRRRRRLDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURURRRRLLLLDRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDLLLLLLLUULUUUUUUURRRRRRDRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLRRRUUUUUUURLRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDURUDDLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRLRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLDULUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUDRRLRRRRRRRLULLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRUULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDLRUURDUDLURULLURRDLLLLLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURURRDRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRDRLDLLLUURURDDDLUURRDLULURDDLULURURDRDDLLUUURURDDDDDRURULUUURLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRDRDLRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLRRURRDUDRULLLDLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUURRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUURRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUDDULLLLURRRLLLLRRDLLUURRDRLLDURRRDLLULRRRLLLRRDLLLURRRRLLRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLRRRLLURRRLDLURRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRLUDDULLLLLRRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRURULLLLLLLUDDDLDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLURULLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURLDRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRDRDDDDDDDDDDRULULLLLLRUUUUUUUUURDRRRDDDDDDDDDUURDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLDRLLLUDULRRLDLURRDLLURRRDLLULRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLDLLLULURRRRRDRLLDLURRDLLLURDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURURRRDRDLDLULLUUURRUDDRDDLDLULUUURURDRRDLDRULURDDLURDDLLULUURRURDDDDLUULRUURRRRRRRRDLLDRRLULLLDRRRULLRDRURLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRRRRULDRRULLLDLRRRRULLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLRRULLLLLRRDRRULLLLLRDRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRRUULLLLDDRRUULDLDULUUDDRRRLDLUULUURRRRRRRDLULLDRRULLLRRRRULLDDRULLLDRRRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLDRRULDRLULDRRDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLDRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDUULDRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLDRURDLDRURDLLURRDDRRLLDRRDDDDDDDDDDUURRRRRRDDULLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLRLDUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDURRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDUULLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRUUUUUUULLLLDLDUDLURRDLURURDDLURRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRURDLLLUURRRRRDDLRUULDDLLUUURRDDDLULLUULDDLDDDDUUUUUULUURRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLDRRDRURRULLLLLDDRRRRRUULLLLLDRRRRRLDUULDRRDLUUDLURDRDUULLLLDDRDRRUURULRDLDRUULLLDDDRRRUUULLDLDRDDRRUUUUULDLDDDLDDUUUURURURDLULDDDDDDLRRRUUUUULLLLURRLDLURRRLLRRRLLLRRDLLURRDLLLLLLDDRURULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDDDDDDRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLDUDDDDDDDDRRRRRRUDLURUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDRRRLLRRLLURRDLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURLLRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUDUULLLLLLLRDDDLDRDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRDDLDRULRDLURUUULDDDRULDRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRDDDDLDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRLDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLRUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDRLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLRUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDUULLLLLLUUUUURRRRDDDDRRUUDRDDLURRRDLDLLLLLLLLDUUUUUUDRUDDRRRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRURLRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLRUURRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLRUURURRRRRRRRRRDRDUUUUUUUUUUULDLDRRULLRRDDLUULDDDDDRUUUULDDLDRRULLDDDRRUULDDDRUUUUUULDDDRDURULLRRDLULLDDDRRUUUDDDLDDUUUUUDLDDDRDRUUUULLDDDDRRURLUULDDDDDRUUUULLDDRDRLDRUUUURDDDDDDUUDLUUUUURDDDLDURDLUULULULUUUUUDLDURLUUUUDULRULRDLLLRDURULLDDDRUUUDDRUULDDDRUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUUUULLLRDDDDDDRDRUUUUUUULLLLLDRLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUULURDULDRUULLDDDDDDDDDURRUUUUUUUUURRDDDRRRRUUULLDRDRULLDRULDULLLRDRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRDDDDDDDDDRLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDRLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUDRLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDUULLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRULDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLRRRUUUUUUUUURLLLDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUULLDLDDDDDDDRDRURULDRLURUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUULLLLDLDDDDDDRRRRRRUUUULUUUDDDRDDLDDURLDUURDDLUUUUUUUULDLLLLLLLDRDDDDDDDURRRRRRRUUUUUUUDLLLLLLDDDDDDLRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRDRUUUULLLLLULLLUDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRULUULLLULULUUDUUULLDDDRRUUULDDDDURULDDDRUULLDDRRUUULDDDDRRULLLDDRRURULLLDRRUULLDDRRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLDDRRULLLLLDRDDRRUUUULUDDDDRLDRUUUULRDLUUUUUDLLULLUUURDLDRURRDLLURRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLLULRRDLURRLDURDLLDDDRRUUUDRRRLLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRURDDDLUUULLDDDRRUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDRUUDDLDRUUUUUUUUUUULLLDRDRULURDLDRDUURDDDULRULDRDUULUDDDDRUULLDDDRUULDDDRRUUULDLDDRRULDDRRUUULLDDRUURDLULDLRRLDDUULDDRRULLLRRRULDDDUUULDDRRULLDDRRULLRDDDDDDDULRRUUUUUULLLDDDDDDRRRUUUUULLLLDDDDDRRRRUUULULLDLLDDDRRRRRUUULLLLLDDDRRRRRURRRRLDDDDUDUDRURDDLLURDLURULURLDRDLURULDRDDLUURDDLURRRRRLDLLLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURURRRDDLLLULRDRRRURRDLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLUULLDRRLDRURLRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRUDDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLLLRRURRRDULLDRRURRRRRDLLLLLLLLLUDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURDLLRLURDLURLLDLLLLLRRULLUUDLDLUURDLDRURRDLLDRRRULULDLDRULRURRDLLLURRRDRLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLURRRLDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLRRRLLURRRDLLLLURRRRDRLLLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLULLURRRRRRRDLDLLLLLLURRRRDLLRRRULDLLURRRRDLLURRLLLLLRURRRRDRLLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRRULLURRRDRLLLLUDLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRRRUUDLURLLLLLLLLRRULDRDLULDRRLLLDRUDLURRULLLDDRRULLRLRULLLURULRRDLLDRRULLDDRRULDDRRUDLURRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDLRRULLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRRRDLURULLRDLLURRDLLURRDLULRRULULLLDDRRRRULRDLLLLUURRDURDLLLLDRRRRULLLLRDRRULLLLRLLDURDDDDRRRLUUUDURULLLDLDDDRRRUUUULLLDDDDLRUDRRRUULUDDDLLLLRRRRRUULLDRURLLLLLDLRDRRUDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDLUULRULDRDLULDRDULLLDRRRLLRRRULLLDRRURRLLLLRRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRRRUULLLLDRULRRRRDDLLLLURDLLLLLURRRRURLLULDLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDDRRRRRURRRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLURDLURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRLRUULLLLLLDDRRRRRRUUDRUDLLLDULURULURDULDLDRRULDRUULDDRULDDRURDLURRRLLDLURRRRRLLLLURRDDLLLURDLURRDLURRRRRDLLLLLUULDDRURRLDLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDRLDLLLLLRRRRRUDUDULLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRLLDRURRRRDLLLLLLLLRULLLLLLRURULDLDRRUULDDDRURDLURRDLURRRLDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLLURRDLLURRLDRURDLLLULULLLLLRDLLLLLRRRLURRDLDLUDRURLLDULURRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLLURDULDRRLULDRUURDDLUURRDRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLULRDRRRDURRLLDRULDLURDLLURDLLRURRRRDRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLULRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRDLRRLUDRLLLLRRRURDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLLULUDRUDLRURDRLLLRRRRRLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRURDRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLDLULURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLDRRULLRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLUDRRULDLURRRRRULDRULLDLRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRRUULLDLLDRRRRUULLLDDRUDLULLRRRULDLLDRRRRULLLLDRDULDRURDULUDDURDLULDLLURRRULLDRDLULLLLLLLRDRLLURRDLLUUURRDLLDRURRDDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLULRRRRRRRRRRRULULDRULLDRULLLDLRRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDLRDRRRRURULLLLRDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDLLDRRLRUULLDDRRRUDLURDLULLDDRRRULULDLUDLRULLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULLDRRLLLRRRULULLDRRLLLDRRLUURRDLLDRRULLDULDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLLDRULRRDLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLDLDDRRRRULULLLRDRRULLLDLDRRRULLLDRURRRULDRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRDULRDLURRLURRDLLURDLURDLURRLLDRURRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLULRRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLRRRRLLLURRDLULLDULLURDDLUULDLLLLURDLDRULDLURRRDRLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLRULDLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLULLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLULULRRLDRURRRRLLLRRDRRRRRDLLLLLRRRLLDULURRRRRRDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLULLLLDRRLURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLLRURRRRLLLRRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURURDRRLDLULURRRDDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDRLLLLRRULDRURDLLURDLURDULLLLLLULLDRRULLDRRRRLDLLURRDLLLRURRDRLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURURLLLDDRRULRRRRULDRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRULLLDLRRRRLLLRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDLDDRURLURLDLRDLURRURRRDLLLURRDRULDLLURLRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULDRULLDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRUULLLLLLDRRRRRLLUDLLLLRURRRRRRDLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRULDLLLURRRRRULLLDRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRDLUUDDULRURRDLDLURRRRRRRRRRRURRRLLDRRULLDLRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRULLLLDRRRURLULLDRLURRDLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDDRRRURULLLDLDRRULRDLLUDRURRULLLDRRULLDRDLURRRRRRLRRLRRRRRRULRLDRULDRRRULLDRRULDLRRRULDRRLULLDRRRRULLRDLLURDRULLLRRRRLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULDRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDRRRULLLLLLLRLLLLLRRLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRUULLDDRRURLDRLLLUURRDLLLDRRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLLRDRRULLDRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLRRULDRRULLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULDLRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRULLLRLLLLLLRRLLLLRLLLRRLLRDRRULDRRURLLDURDRRULLDRRURLLLLDRUDRULLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLRRLDRDRRRUDLLLULRRRRULLDRRRLULDRRULDRRURDLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLRDRRULLDLURDRULLDRULDURRDRLURDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRLLLLLLLLLDRRRLRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULLRDRRULLDRRRULDLRRRLRULDRRULDRRULRDLULLLLLLLLLLLRRRLRRRRRRRDLLUDRRUDLULRDLURDRRULLDRRULLRLLLLLLLLLLDRRLRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLRDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRLLDRRULLDRULDLURRDLULLRDRRULLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDLRRRULLRRRLLDRRULRRLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLLLDRRLRULDRRULLLLDRLDRULRDLURULLLDRRULDLURDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDURRRDLULLDRULDRRULDLULLDRULDRRULDRRULLDLLURRDLULDRRULLRRULLDDRLRLURDUDURDLULDRRRULLRRDLULLUUDDRUDLDRULURDDLUUDRURRRRRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRLULLLDRRRULLLDRDLUUDUURRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRLUULDDUUUUUULDDRULDDDDRUULLDDRRUUULDRLDRULDDDDDRUUULDDDRUUULDDDDDRUUDUUUUUUDRDDDDDDDLURDLUURRDDUULDRRURDLURRDDLLLURRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLRUUUUUUDURRRDDDDRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLUUUUURUULDDRRDDDRRRRRRRDDLURRLDURDLLURRDLLURDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUULDLLDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUULLLDDDDRUULDDRULDDDRUULUDLRLDRULLLDRDULDRULLLLDRRULLRRRRRRRRRUUULLDDDRRRUUUUULLDDURRDLULRRDLURDLLURDLURRDDDDLUUUULRRRRDLLDRDRDRRUUUULULLDLRRRLLURDLURRDLLDDDDLRRRRUUUULLLDDDDDURRRRUUULUDRDDLRULDRDLUURRDLDLUURUDRDDLLUUUUURRLRLDRULDRLULDRRRULLLDRRUDUDDDDLRRDLLLUUUUURRRLDDRRRULLLLDRRRRULRDDDDLLLLLUUURRRRRDDDLLLLLUUUUDRRRRRULLDRRULDLRDUULDRDDRUUUULULLLLDLLDDDDDDULRRRUUUUUUDLLLDDDDDRRRUUURRRRUULULLLLDDDDDRLLLLDRRRRUUURRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDDDLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRLRUUULLLLLLLLLLLDLDDDUDURRRRRRRRRRRURUUDDLDRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLUDDDDURRDRRRRRRRRRURDRLLURLDRULDRRRRLUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLDLDRRULDRUURRLUUUDDRUULLDDRRUULLDLRURULLDURDLUURDDLUUUURDLRULURDDDDDDDDURRURRDLULLLDRRRULLDLURRDLURDRUDLLUUUUUUUUURLLDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUURRLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDLRDDRRRRUDLDDDRULDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUULRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLLUUUUUUUUUUUULRDRRULLLDRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRLDLDDDDDDDDDDDUUULUDDRUULLDRRLDDRUUULDDDRUULDDRURRDLDULURDURRDLDLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLURRRDLLURRLLRRDLLUDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUDLLLRRRLUDULLRDRRULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDUURRRRLUUUULUUURUUULDDDUUUURDDDDLLDDDRDRRLLURUUUUUUDRRRRRRRDDDDDDLDLRRRRRDLDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUDDRLRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRURDDDDDDDUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDRULURDULDRDLUURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDUDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUDLDRDDRUUUULLLUURRDDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRDRULUDDLDRUURURRDULLLLLLURRDLLURRRDLLULRRRLLLURRDLLURRRLDLURRRLLLLDRRRULLDRDULRRLURRLLDRURULLDRRULRRRUURDLRLURDRULLLLRRRDRULLDRRULLLDRRRLURDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLLDDRRRRULLLLLDRURLDRULDRRULRLLLDRRULLDRRUULDULDRULDDRDLUULRRLURRDDDDDDDDDDDDULLUUUUUUUUUUULLLDRURDLURRLDURDLDDDDDDDDDLDRRUUUUUUUUUUURRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRDDDDDDDDRDDDULLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDLURDLURDRLLURRDLLURDLURRDLLURURRDDLLUDDDDDDDDDLRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDRRRRLUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRDRULLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLLLDLRDRRRRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRLLULLRDRRRRUULLLLDDRRRRUULULLDLDDRRDDDDRDRRDDLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUULURULRRRRRRRLLLLLDLLLDRRURRRRRUDDDDDDDDLLRRRRDLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUDDDRURRRRRLLLLLLRDLURRRRRRRRDDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRLRRULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULLDDDRURULLDRRULLDRURULULLLLURRRDLLURRDLURLDLURDLURRDLULURRRRULULDLDRRRULUDUULDDRUULDRLDRDDDDDDDDULUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDLURLDRULLUUUUUUUUUURRDLRDRURLULLDRRRULDRRULLLDLRDRULLDRRRDDDDDDDDDULLLLUUUUUUUUUDRRRDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUDDLRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLUURDLDRUULDRDLULLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUDLDRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDULLLLLLUUUUUUULLLRRRRRRRRRLDRULULLDLDDRRRULLDRRRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRRURULLLLDRRRDLURUULLLLDLDRRRRRUULLLLLDRDRRRUULLLDDRRUULULDDDLLUUURURRRDRRRLLLDRRRRULLULDLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRULRDLULDRUULUDLDDRRRUDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUURRRRULLURRDLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRURLLDRRULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLLRDRUULLDDRRRLLRRULLDRRULLDLUUDLURRDLLDDDDDDDDLLDRRRURDLLRRULDRUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLDLDDDDDDDDLRURRRRRUUUUUUURRUULDLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRRULRUULLDLRRRDLULLDRRULLLDURRRRRDLDDDDDDDDRRRUULDLDRULDLRRRULLLDRRURLLLDRRLLLLUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDRRRLLULRRDLURLDLURRRDLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLDUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDRRRRRRUDDDDDDDLLLLLLLRUUUUUUDLLLLLDDDDDLRRRRRRUUULULLRDRDURULLLLLLDDDDDULRRRRRRDRUUUULLLLLLLLRDDDRRRRRRRUULULLLLLLDLDLDRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLDLRDLUUUUURULULLDDRRURDLULDDRULLDRDRUULLDDDDRLDRRUULLLDRDRUUUDRULDDDRUULLLDDRRRUUDRUDLLLLRRRRRRRRRRDDDDRULURDRULUDURDLURULDLURRDLLLLRRLDDLRRLDRLLLLRRRRLLLULDRURRRRRLLLLLRUDURDDLURRDLUDDULRRDLLURRRDLLURRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDRLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRUUULDRDDLRUULLDRRDLULLRDRULLDLRRRRULLLDRDULUDUDURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLLLULLLLLLLLLLRLRLLLLLDRURDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLURURRDDLUURDRDLLURRRLLLLLRRRLDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRLDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLRRULLLLLRDRRRURRDLLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRRRDLLLLULLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRDLLRRULLDLRRRRRLDULLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURDLURLULRRRRRRRDLRRULLLRRULLDLLRDRRURLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRRULLLLLLDLLLURRDRLLUDLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLURURRDDLLLURRRRRDLLLURUDRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUDRRRRRULLRRDLULDLLULURRRRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULULLLDLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULDRULLLDLRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULULLDDDRULDLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRDRRRRRRLDUURDDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRULDLRDURULLDRRULLDRDLURUULDDRDLURRRRRRRRRRRLRDLLLLLLLLLLLLUURDLDRULRRRRRULULDDRULLLLLRDRRRRULDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRLLRRULLDRDLUURDLDUURDDLRUULDLRRDLULLLURDLDRURDLULRRRRRURRRRURDDLLULURULDRULDLRUDDLURULDLRRDLULDRLLDRRULLLLLDDRRRRRUURRRRDURRRRRRRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULDRURDRULLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRLULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLULLLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLLDLRRRRRRLLLLRRDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLRDRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRDLLLURDLULLLDRRRRRULLLLLDDRRULLUDRRLLDURRRLLLDRURRRULLLLDRULDRRRLLLRRURLULLDDRLUDDURDLUURRRRRRRRRRRLLLDRLURRDLURRLLDLURRDLULRRRRLDLLURRRLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLULRRRRDLLLUUDRRRRUULDDRUDLRURLLDDRULDLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLLUURRRUDRULDRDLULDDRULRLLLLLLLLLLLLUULRRDDLURRRULDLRRULDRULLDLRRURDLULDRULLDRRDDLLUULLULRRRRDLLURRRRDLRLRRRRRRRDLLULRRRURLLLLLDRRULLDRRRURLLLLDRURDRULLLDRRULLRRRDLULLDRRULLDRULDLLRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRLULLDRRUDDDLLLUURRRDDDULLLUUURRRDDRDLLLLUUUUDRRRRDDDLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRLDULLLRRRRLLLLRRRRULLDLLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRLDRDLUUDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRRRLLLLULDRRRRURLDLDRURDLLLDLRRULDRLURDLURURDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLRRURDLLLLLLLULLDRURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLDUURDLRLUDLRRLRULLRDLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRURDLULDDLLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRLRDDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRDRRRRRURLDLLLLLURRRRRRRRULULLDDRRULLLRRLLDRULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLRDRRRRRULLLDRULLLLRDRRULLLDLRRRRUULLLDDRRULLRDLULLDRRRULLDLRRDLUURDDLULLLDRLULDRURDLURDLRURDLLULUURDLDRURDLDLLLURRDLULRRRDRULDLURRRRRRRRRRURRRLDLRRULLDRULLLLLDRRRLULLLLDLRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRRRURULLLDLLRDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDLDRRRURRRRRRRRRRRRURRDRUDLRLLRRULDRULDLLRRRULLLDRRURLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRUULLLDDRRULLLDLRRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRRLLLRULRULDLDRUUDDLURLDURULDDDUUDDRUULDDRULUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRURDURDLLURRDLURRDLURRULDRULLDRRDLURLDLURRRDLLLLULULLLLLLDLRDLRLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURURDRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLDURULDRLLRRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDDRRULLLLLLLLLLRRDLLURRRRDULDURRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRRLDLLURRRRULLDRULLDRULLDDRULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRUDLURDLLURRRDLLURRRLURDDULLRRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLLLLLDRURLDRURRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLURRRUDLRRRLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLRULLRRRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRULDRULLDRRRRRULLDRURLLLDRRLULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRUDULLLLDLDRRRURRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLDDRRRLLRRRURURRRDULDRULLLDRRULLDRRRULLLLRDLURRRRRRDLLULDRRULDLURDRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRLLULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRURLLLLLRRRRDRULLLLLLLDRRRRURRLDLRRULRDLULDRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLDRRRRRLULLLLDRDLUURRRDDLLLUURRRDDLLLUURRRDRLDLLLUURRRRDDLLLLURRRRRRRRRRLULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRRULULLLDRLURRRDLLLDRULLLLLLLLLLLRLLLDLRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRURLLLRDRRULLRRRRLLLRDLRULRRLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRRULLLDRRRRRLULLLDRRRRRLULLDLRRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDULLLLLLLLLLLRLDRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDLRRRRULLLDRRRURLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLRDRRURULLDLRRLURRDLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRURLRLRLDLLUDLLLLUDRDURLLURDRULDRRULDRRULRDRRLLLRRULLLLDULLRRRDRULLLLLLLLLRRLLRRRRRRLLRDLRRRRRRRRRRLLRRRRDURULLLLLLLLLLDRRRLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLDRULDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLRLLLLLLLRRRRRLDRULDRRULDRULRDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRULDRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLLRDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULDLRRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLLDRULLLLLLLLRRLDRURLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLRRRRLLDRRULDRRRULLDRURDULDRULDRRULDRRRULLLLDRRRULLRLLLLLRRDULDRULLLLLLLRRLRRLLLLLDRRULDRRLLRRRLLRULDRRRULLLDRRRULDRRULDLRRRLRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRDRLRRULLLLLLRRLDRRURLLDRRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLRDRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULDLRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDURRDLULDRRULLLRLLLLLLDRULDRRULLLRRLDRLUDRULDRRRURLLLDRRRRULLLDLRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRLLRRRULLLRRRDLULLLLLLLRURDDUULDRRDLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLLDRRRUDLLLLRRULLLLLLDRULDRRRULLDRRLRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLLLRDLUDLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRUDLLULDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLRRRDLULLLLLLRRRLDLRRLLRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRULLLRDLURDRULLDRULDRRULLDLURRDLULDRRULLDLURRDLULDRULRURRRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRUULLDLRRRULDDURLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDDRLURDLURRRRRRLUUUDRDLRDLUURUUURDDDDDLURDLUUUUURRRDDDDDLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLRRRURRDURDLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRUDDRUDLURDLULLLLLRUULRRLLLRRULLDRRULUDLDRRURULUULDLLLLLDDDDLDLUUUURDRDDDLLULLUULUDDDDLLRRRLDUDRUUUULDDURULLDLDRURDLURRDLLDRDLRRUUULLLDLDRRRRLLLLDRRRRUULLLLDDRRRRRLURLLLLRLUUURLRLLURRDLLURDLDRLUDURULDDRDRURULDLLRRDLLUDRULDRUUUUDDLRRLDDRURUUUURLLLLDDDDDRUUUURRRULULLDULDDRRRUULULDLDDRDDDDDLUUUUUUUUDRRLLRRLDDDDDDDULUUUUUUUDDDDDDDRDDLURDLUUUUUUUUURRRRDLDDDDDUDLDDLLUUUUUURRRLDRUULDLDDDDRDRUUUURDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDLUUUUULDDDDDRUUUUUURRRLLURLDRLDDDDRRUUUULLDRUURDLULDRDDDDDULRRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUURDDDDDDDDUURRLDULLRRDLLUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDLUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDUDRLLLLLULUUUUUUUDDRRLLURDRDDDDRRRDDLLURRDLLLLRRLLLUUUUURRRRRRRDLDDDDRLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDUUURRRDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUURDRRRULLDRRULDRULLLDRDURLUDRURRRLDDDDRRRRRRLDDUULRRRDDLLURDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLRLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUDDDDDDRUUUUUUUDDRRRRRUDULLLLLLLRDDDLDDLUULRUULUULDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRLDRUULLDRDRUDLUUDDRULULDRULUURRDDDLLUUUURRRDRDDDRDLLLLLUUURURRRRUURRRRRDDDDDDLLLLUUUURRRRLDDDRDLLLLUUULURRRRRLLLLLDRURRRRRDDDDLLLLLUUURRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLUUDDRUURRRRRRRLDULDRRULLDRRULULLDRDRURDRDLLLURRRDLLURRLLDLURRRDLLLULURRURDDULDRURRRDDLLLLLUUDDLUUDUDRRRRRRRLULRUUDDRDRUUUULDDRUULDDLDRDDRUUULLDDDRRUUULUDLDDDRRUURDDLURLLLLLLLUURDLRUUULDDDDUUUDRULDDUUURDLDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDLULDURURDRLLLDUURRRDLRDLLUDRULDUUURRDDDLDULUUURRDDLLDDDDLRRRUUUUUULLLDDDDDDRRRLRUUUUULDLLRRUDLLURRDLLULRDRULLLDRRULLDRURLLDRRULLLDRULLLDRUDUDRLURUDLUDURDDLUULLDDRRULLDDDRRRRRRLDDRRRRUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLRUDDRDDLDRRRRRRRRRRLUUUULLLLLLLLDDDRDLRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDRDRRUUULLLDDRRRRLDLLLRRRULLLDRRRUULLLLDDRRRRULLLLDRURUURRDRRUDULLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLRRULLLUUUULLLLLLLLURURRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLURURRRRRRRRRRRRDRDDDDDLLLLLUUUURRRRDDDDLLLLUUUURRRRDDDDLLLLUUUURRRRRRDLDDDRLLLLLLLRUUUULLLLLLURRRRRRRRUDDRDDRRUULDDRURDDLUURDDLDURDLUULLLDLLLRRRULURUULLLLLLDDDDRRRRUUULLDDDLRRRUUULLLDDDRDRRURUULULRLDRURDDLDURDLULUURDDUUDRLDLURURLLDRRULDRRRDLRULDRULDUULDRDLURRDLDLLUURRULUULLDRRUDULDDRLUUDDUURDDLUURRDDDDDUDLLUUUUULLLLDDDLDDRRRRURUUDDLDRUUUULLLLLDDDDRRRRRUUUUDLLLLLLLDDRDRRRRRRRLLRUULUDLLLLLLLLLLDULLUUURRRDDLLDLUUURRDLDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUUURLRDDDDDLUUUURRRRDLDDDLLLUUURRRDDDLLLUURRRRDDLLLLUURRRLRRRRRRRUUUDRDUULDLDDRRURULLDDDRUUDURULDDDRURULLDDRURULLDRDRULLLLLLLLRDDRRRRRRRUUDURRRRLRDDLLLURRRUUUURDDDLULURUDDDDUUUDLRULDRULDDDRDUUUUULDDDRUURRDDLRDULUDDDLUUURDDLULRURRRDDDLLLULULDLLLURLLLRLLRRRRRRLLLRRLLLRLLLLLLLLLURDLLRRLDLRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRLRLRRLDDDDLLRULDRURLLRUUDDULDRUULDRULURDLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRDDULDRLULLLLLLLLLLDRDRRLRRRRLLLRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRLLLRRRRLLLLRRRDLLURDLUURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLDRRURRLLDRURDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRDLDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLRLURRRRRLDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLRUULLLLLLLLLLLLDRURDLDURRLDLURDLURRRDLLURRUDDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLUURRRDLDLLLURRDRURDLLLUULRLLLLLLLLLLURRDDLLURDDLURDLURRDLRRLLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRRLLLLURRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLRUDRLULLRRRLDRULLLURRRRDDLLURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRURDURRRRRRULLLLRRRRULLLLDDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRULDULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDLRRRULLLDRRULLDLRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLDRRURULLDRRULLDLLDRDURUULDDRURRDLDLUURDDLURRDLLULLLLLLLLRUUUDRDLURDDLLURRRRDLLLUULDUUDRULDDRUULDDDDRUURRDLLLURRRDDLLURRRRRLLLLLDRRUURRDDLLURRDLLLURDLURRRRLULLRDRURLLLDRRRDLLLULURRRLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULULLDRRLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRUDLRULDRULLLLDRRRRULLLDLLLLRDRRRRULLLUDRRRDLUULLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRDLLULLDRRULRDLDRUULLLDDRRRULRRRRRDLLLLLLLUURDLDRUUULURDDDUUDDLUURDDLURRRRRRRUDDDLLLLLLLURDLURRRRRRRRRDULDLLLLLLUURRRRRRDRDLLLLLLLLURRDLULRRRRRRRRULULDLLDRRRUDLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRUURRRRRRRRRRDLRURDLULLDRRULLLDLRRRRLLLLRRRULLLDLRRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDLRRRRULLLLLLDRRRURLLLLDRRRURLLLLLDUDRRRULLLDRUULDLDRRULULLDLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULDLLLLRRRUULLLDDRRRRULLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLUUURDDLRULDRUUDDURRDLLUURRDDLULRDLURDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLUURRRDRLDLLLLULRURRRRRRLLRDDLURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLDLLLLLULLRRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLURRRURRULLDRDRULLDRRULLLDDRRURUULDRDLULLDRRULLULLLLDLLULRDLURDLRRRLLLURRDLRLDRURRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLRURRDRLLURRDLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRUDLLLURRRRDLULLDRRURRRRRLDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDUULLLLLLLLLLLLLRRDDLUUULDURRDDDLUURDLLDRRURDLLUDLURRRRRLLLDUURDDLLLRRRURDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRRDLLLRRULLDRUDLURRRDLULLDRURDLLURRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLULURDRRRRRRLDLLLURRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRULLLLRRRRRRRLLLDRUULLLDDRRRURLLLLLDDRURDLUULLLLLLLLLDRRRRDRUULDLDRRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLULRRRRRRRRRLURULDLRRRDRULLLDRDUULLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLURDLRURRDLDLULURRRLDLURRRDLLLRDRRUDUULLDDRURDLLLURRRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLDDRUULURRDLLDRULDDUDRURRURDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRRRLDLLLUURRRRDLLLLURRRRDDLLLURRRRLLLLLRURRRDRDLLURRRDLLLRURRDLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRLLURRRRLLLLRRRRLLLRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLLRRRLLURRRLDLLURRRDLURRRDLLLLURURDDRLURRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDURRRRRRRRULDDURLDRULLRLRLRLLLLLLLURRDLULRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLLRRRRRLLLURRDLLURRRDLLRURDRRLLLLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRDLLLULRRRRRLLLLRRRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDDLLULLURRRRDRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRULLDLLLLLLLLLLLLURDDLURDRLLURRRLLLRRRDLRRRLLLLRURDRLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURDLURRLDLURRRRLLLDRULLDRURDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLRULUDLDRRUULLDDRRURRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURDULDRULLDLLURLURDRLLUDRDLUUDRDLUURRDDURDLLLURDLLULLDULDRUURDDLURRDLLURRRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLRRDLULLLDDRRURDLURRRRRRRULLDRURLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRURLLLLDRRRULLLRRRRDLUDRULLLLRRRRLLLDDRRURLDLLURRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRLLLRRULLLDRRULLLDDRRURLUDDUULLDDRURLDRURULLDLRRRRULDLULDLRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDDURLDRULRLRRRRRRURDRRULLDRRULLDRRRURLLLLDRRRRRLLLRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDDUULRDULDRULDRRRULLDLRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLRRLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRLLDRRRULLRDRULLRRDRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRULLLUDLLLLLLLLLLRLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRUULDLLRRURDLLDLRRRULLDRRLURDRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLRDLRRRRRULLLDRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLDRRLLURDLRRRLLULRRRLLLRRRDLLLRRRLLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLURRRRDLLLRRRULLLDRURDLURRDLURDRULLLLLRLLLLRRLLLLRLRRRRRLLLLLDRRULLRRRLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRLLLULDRURLLDRRRULRDLULLRLLLLLRRLLLLLRRLLRRRLRDRRRRRRRRRRRLRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRLULLLLDRRRRULLLDRUDLURDRULLLRRRRLLRRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRDRULDURDULLLLDRRRULLLRRRLLDRRULDLULLDRRULLDRRRULLRLRDLLULLLLLLRDRLUDRRULLLDRRRUDRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLRLLLLRRRLLLLLLLLLLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDLRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRUDLLLURRDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLRRLRDRRLLULDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRULLLLLLLRRRLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRURLLDURDRULLLLLLLRLRRDLULDRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRLRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRULDRULDRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLLRRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRULDLURRLLDRURDLLURRDLLUDLURLLLRUDRRULDLLLLRRLDRRULLDLRRLUDRULDRRRULLDRRULRURDLLRDLRRULLDRRURLLLRDRLURDRULLLDRRRULLLLLLDRUDLRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLRLLLRLLLDRULDRDRRURLULDRDLLURRULRDLULDRRRULLDRRULLLRRRLDRRULLRDLURRDLUDLURRDLULLLDRRRRULLLDRUDRULLDULDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRLLRRULDLURRDLULDRRULLDRULRULRRRRRRRRRRRLLLRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRULLLRDRRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLURRRRRLRLURRRLDLURRRLDULRLURDRDLLURRDLLURRRRLLLDLURRRRRDLLDLLUDRRULLLURDRLLURDLURDULDRURDLLRRRRRLLLURRRRDLLLLLLRRRRLLLURRDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRRLDLLLLURRRLDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLLURDURDRULLDRURDLLURRRDLLLURDLLURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRRLLURDLURRDLURRRRULLDLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRLLDRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLRDULLDLUURRDURULLDDDRRUUULDDRULLDDRRULLDLURRDLULRRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLRURDRRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDRLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLULRRRRRRDLLDLUURDLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLRLLLRRURRRRDRLDRRUUDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLDRRRULRRLDRULLLLLDRRRRRULULLLLLLULDLLLRRULLDDDRUULDRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLLRRRDLURDLLURDRLLURRDLLURRRRLLRRDLLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURDLULDRULRULDLLLLRDLURRLLRRRDLLURRDLLURLRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDLRRRRLLLLRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLDLRRDUULDLDRRLLLDRRURULULDLDDRRULRUULDRULLDRDURULDRULLLDLDRRURDDLUURDDLULLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURURRDRDLLLLUURDLDUURRDLURRDLLUURRLLRRDLLURRRDLLLURLLDRULDDRULDDRURLDRLURDLDRULLDRRRUUUUDLLLDDDRRRUULLLLDDRRRRUUDUDURRRRRRRRRRRRRLDRRULLRDRULLLLLLRULLLLLDRLLRLLLUULDDRULDRLDRULLLUURDLDRURDLDRURRRDLLLRURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRDLURRRDLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLULLRRRRRDLLLURRRUDRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURLLLLRRRURRULDLRDRLURDLULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDLLDRRUULDDRURRRRDDLLLLULRDRRRRULLLLLLURRRDLULRULLDRRRULLDDRULLLLLLLRLLRRUULDRDLUURDDLURDULDRDLUURDDLURRLLRULRDLULLLLLUDDDURRDLURDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRRULLLLRRRLLLDDRRRUULLLDURRDDLLURDRULULLDRRULLLDUDRRRULDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRULLDRDLURDLDUUDRULURDLDURDLULRLLLRRRRRLRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRLLDRRUUDDULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDLDRRDURULULDLRRULLDRULLLDDRRUURRRRDRURULDRULLLDRRLDLURRDLLULRRRURLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDDRRURURLLLLDLURRLDLURRDLURRDLLDDRDURUUULLLDDDRRRUULLLLDRRRRLLLLDRRRRURRRRRRRULLDRRULLLRRRLULDLLDRRRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRURLLLDRRULLRLRRDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLLRDRRURLLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRUULLLLDLRRDRLRDLUUUDRDDLURULLDRULLDRRLLRDLURRRRULLDRRRRURLLLLDRRULLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRDLURRRRRRRRURLLLRRRRRRRRLDRULDLLURDLURRLDULRUDDURDLURRRRDLLLULRRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURDULLLURDLDRRULRRDLLURDLURURDDLURRDLLLURLLLRLLLLLLLRDLUURDDLURRDLULRRRRDLLULRRURDDLURDRLLRURRDLLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLLURUDRRRRRLDLLLURRRRRURDULRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRLLRDLURRLDLUURRDLLRRRDLLULRRRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLRURDRLLURRRDLLLURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLULRRRRLLLDRURLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRULLDRRULLDRULLRRRRRRLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRULDDRURDLLURLLLLLLLLRRRLRLLDRURDRLLLRURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLULRRRDLURRDLULRLRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRRURLRRRRRRRRRLULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRLDDRRLURURDDLLURRLLRRDLLURRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLULLLLURRRDLLURRRDLDLLUURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRURRRRLDLLURRRRLDLLURRRRRLDLLLULRRRRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRLLRRDLLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLRDDUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULRRRULLLRDRULLLDRRRURLLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLLLDDRRRRUDLURRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLDDRURRULLLLDDRRURLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRDLDDULDRRULLRLDRURDLLURLRURULLRULLLRLRRLLLLLRRRLLLLLLLLDRRLLRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRLLRRRULLDRULLLDRRRRRULLLLLDULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDLLUDRULLLLDRRRULLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLRRDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRULLRRDLULDRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLLLRLDRRRRULLRRRLDLULDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRURRLLLLLLLLLLRRDLULLRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRULRDRULLLLLLLLLLLLDLLLLDULURRDLURRRDLLLRRRLLURRRLLLRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRLDRULLLDRRRRULLLDLRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULDLULDLRRRULLLLLRLLLLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLDLRRRRLLLRRRULLDRRULDDURRULLDRRRRULLDLRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULLRDRULDRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLRDRRRURLLLRRLLDRRULDRRULLRDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRURLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLLUDRRRULLLDRRULLDRURDRULLDRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULDRLURDRRULLLLLDRRRRRRLULLLLRRRRDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLRRRDLULLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLDURLLLLLLRDLURRRLDLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDRLLURDRRULLLRRLDRRULLLLDRRRULDRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLRDRLLLURRRDLLURDRRULLDRRRULLDLRRDUURLDRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRRULLDLRULDRULLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRULDLLULLLLRDRRULDRRURLLLDRRUDLRRULDRRLULLLLLDRRURRRDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULDRRULDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLRRDLULDRRRULLDRRULLLDRULDRRULLDRULRLDRRRULDLULRRDURDLULDRRULLDLURDURDLULDRRRULLLRRRRDLULLLRRRRLRLDRLRULDLULL


----------



## soup (Jan 20, 2014)

10x10puzzle avg12: 3:32.766, 3:26.886, 3:12.446, 3:35.142, 3:28.126, 3:25.254, 3:26.742, 3:29.022, (3:05.725), 3:17.262, 3:26.949, (4:06.767) = *3:26.060*

10x10puzzle avg5: 3:25.254, 3:26.742, (3:29.022), (3:05.725), 3:17.262 = *3:23.086*


----------



## soup (Jan 22, 2014)

35 puzzle (6x6) in *26.680*, 463 moves, 17.354tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




1252342710201732930831728612331431921241822915526111634351322

DRRRDRDLURDLDUUURDDLDUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDULRRLDRULLULRLLUDRDRULUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRURRRUUULDRRULDDRULDDRULLLULDLDRUURDLDRURRDLLLURRRDLLLLURUULDDRULDDRURRULUULDDRULDDRURRLLLRRRDLLURDRLURDLURURDDULDURDLULLLURDLURRDLLDRRURRUULDRDLULLDRRULLDRRULLLDDRULLDRUUULDRDLURDDLURRRRUULDDRURLLLLLDRURDLLURRRDLLLRUULDDRULRURRRRDDDLLLLLUDRRRRRULLLDULURRRRULLLRRLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDDRUURDLLURDRRURLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRULDLLURDDULUDRURDLLU


----------



## soup (Jan 22, 2014)

63 puzzle (8x8) in *1:21.577*, 1448 moves, 17.750tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




321119104773413463753183532428925296183124441231517575120165481466242522243601154555636402726633045503912385949335824

DDDLLLLLLDDUUDRDUULDDRUURDDLURRRLLLLRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRLLRRULLLDDRRRULRDLULLUUULDDRULDDRUULDUURRRURDLULDRDLULLDRRDLLLDDRULURRULDDDRUULLLDDRRRUULLDLDRRURRURULLDRRDLRUULDRLULDRRRLDLULLDRRULLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLDRRDRLLLURRRRRRUULDLRRLLLLLDRULLDRURDLLURRDLLRRRULLDLURRRRDLLURRDLLLURRRRLLLLRURRRDRDLLURRDLLLLURRRRLLLDRURDLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLUURURDLLDRRULDDRUUUUUURDLULDDRULDLDRRULDDRUULLDDDDRRUUULLDDDULDRRRUULLLDDRLULDRRRRULLLLLDRURRRRRRULRDUULLRDRDLULLDRRURLULDDULLLDRRRRURLULLLDLRLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLURRRRLULDRRUULLLDDRRULLLDRURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLUURRRRRURULLDRULLLDRRULLLLRDRRULLLLRDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRDLLUURLDRULURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUUDDDUUUUDRDDDLUURRDDLLUURDRRLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDUUURDDDLUUDRRDLLLURDLLLRUDURUDULLLDRRRULLDRULLDRDLUURDRDLDLUURRDULLDDRULURRDLLURRRRRRULLLDRRULLDLRRULLDLDRURULLDRRULDDLUULDDRULLURRDRURUUDULDDDRUULDDRURDLLURRRDLLURRLLLLLLDDRRRRRRURUULLLLLURDRLLDDRUULDDRUURRDDLLLURRRRDLLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURLDRUULDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDDRURDLURRRRRUULDRULLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLDLRRRULLLDRRDLLURDDDULUDUURDDLURRLUURRDDLULURDLURRRRRDDLLLULURRRDLLULDRRULLDRDLURRRRRDLLLLLLLURDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRURLLLDRDLUURDDLURRULLDRRULDRRURLLDRRULDRRRULRLDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDLUDLRRRRULLLLDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRULLRRRLDLURRDLULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLDRUDLULRRRDLULDRULDLLURRDLRLLURRDLULDRRULLLLDRUDRULDRRULLDLURRDLUL



10 15 puzzle (4x4) marathon in *1:24.632*, 1237 moves, *14.616tps*



Spoiler: Times



12.287, 7.424, 9.433, 7.688, 6.639, 8.144, 9.208, 6.560, 6.785, 10.464





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 12.287




754141511311106938122
DRURDLULRDLUDURRUDLDLURRUULDRLDULLUDURDRRDLULDULURDUDDDRULUUDRDLUURDLDRULLDDRRULURRDLLURDLURRULDRULLLDRRRLUDRULDRULLLDRRRLLLRRRULLLDRDLUURDDLUURRRLDRULRDLULDRRULDLLURRDLULDRRLLRULDURDRULLDRUL

12.287, 191 moves = 15.545tps





Spoiler: 7.424




121147151195210834613
UUDRUURDDDLUUURDDDLUULDDRULLDRRRULUULDDRUURDDLLURULDULDDRURDLULDRULURDDLURRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDLURDRULLRLDRULDRRULDLU

7.424, 114 moves = 15.356tps





Spoiler: 9.433




134310122571411568119
RLLDRUURDDLURDLURRDLLLURRDLURULLDDRRUDLULDRRULLURDLURRDLURRDLURUDULDRULDRULRDLULDDRULLDRURRULLDRULLDRDLURRULDRRULDRULDLRULLRDRULL

9.433, 129 moves = 13.675tps





Spoiler: 7.688




971318103215125111464
UUDDRURULLDDRURDLULDLUUURDDLURDDLUUDRURDLLUURDLDRULRRRDLLURULLDRLDRULURDDLURRURDLULDRRULLDRULLDRRULDRULL

7.688, 104 moves = 13.528tps





Spoiler: 6.639




841436212710591311115
RDRULDRRULLDRRULLDDDRUULLDDRRULLURRRDDLLURRUULDDRULLRRULLDRRULLLDRDUUDDLURULDRRURDLULDRRULLDRULLDRRULL

6.639, 102 moves = 15.364tps





Spoiler: 8.144




121011381114963152457
RDRUDRLDLLURRDRDLLLUURDDLURRRDLLURRUULDRDLULDRULLDRDLURRRUULDDLLRRRULDLLUDRRULDLURUDRLLDUURDLDRURULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULDLULDRUL

8.144, 124 moves = 15.226tps





Spoiler: 9.208




512714138439102116151
LLLUUURDDLRULDRULDDUURRRDDLLURRDLLURURDDLULLURDLRRRLLDULURRDLDRUUURDDLUULDDULDRURRULLDLRRULLDDRURULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDLULDRRULLDRUL

9.208, 132 moves = 14.335tps





Spoiler: 6.560




172510931213641581411
LDDLULDRULUDDUUUDRDDLURURDLLURDLURRRDLLURULDRDLULDRRULLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRULDLLURRDLULDRRULLDRUL

6.560, 94 moves = 14.329tps





Spoiler: 6.785




813512711310615191424
LLUURDLURDDDLUURURRDDDLLLUURRDRDLLLUURRRDDLLLUURRDLLURRRDLLLURDLURRRULLDRULDRRULLDLURRDLULDRRULL

6.785, 96 moves = 14.149tps





Spoiler: 10.464




463111079851512141132
UUDUULDDRUDDLLURRDUURDDLURDLLURRULLLDRRLLDRULUURRDLLDRURDLLDRRULLURDLURRRDLDUURDLLURRDLLLURRULLDRRRULLLDRLDURRLDLURRULLDRDLURRRULLDRRULDRULLRDLLURRDLUL

10.464, 151 moves = 14.430tps






10 8 puzzle (3x3) marathon in *24.959*, 313 moves, 12.541tps



Spoiler: Times



1.759, 2.648, 2.280, 2.424, 3.344, 1.848, 2.704, 2.168, 3.368, 2.416





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 1.759




72154836
RULDRDLUURRDDLULURRDLUL

1.759, 23 moves = 13.076tps





Spoiler: 2.648




18623457
LDRRULLDRDLUURDDLURRULLDRRLRULDRULDLU

2.648, 37 moves = 13.973tps





Spoiler: 2.280




15624738
UUDRDLURULDRDLUURRDLLURRDLULDRRULL

2.280, 34 moves = 14.912tps





Spoiler: 2.424




63152487
LDRDLURRDLLURULDRRULLDRULDRRULDLU

2.424, 33 moves = 13.614tps





Spoiler: 3.344




67458213
RRDDLUUDDRULURDDLURDLLUURDDLUURRDLULRDLU

3.344, 40 moves = 11.962tps





Spoiler: 1.848




13875246
UULDRDLURULDLU

1.848, 14 moves = 7.576tps





Spoiler: 2.704




64781523
DDRUURDDLUULDDRULURDRULLDRULDRRULDLU

2.704, 36 moves = 13.314tps





Spoiler: 2.168




24318765
RDDRULURDLLURDRULDLU

2.168, 20 moves = 9.225tps





Spoiler: 3.368




34765821
ULULDDRURULLDDRURULDDRULDLURULDRRULLDRRULL

3.368, 42 moves = 12.470tps





Spoiler: 2.416




51467238
URDDLUULDDRULURDRULLDRULDRRULLDRUL

2.416, 34 moves = 14.073tps


----------



## soup (Jan 23, 2014)

195 puzzle (14x14) in *11:04.140*, 11353 moves, *17.094tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




951433166113419916020231192451321701551241033816979313763341921205316322317310529560185385591121001439719011115113768610136180188125181131354988657134145818216213358721787916109135157179164186150193117438129104461751406244123673919478681096801911581391675530115831461214716816514217211173928725116176136159174126525618144279151381281838915414942179107130187153771087154418911412214866506514775456914113212161182137284819594127118261915274106171401776170849015616411022110218498

LLLLLRRRRRRRUUUUUUULLDDDRRUULDLDDRRUUULLDDDDRUUUDLDDDRRUUULDDDRUUULDDDDUUUDLDDRRUUUDLDDDRUUULDDLDRRUULDDDRULLDDDRRUULDDDRUULDLDRRUULLULLLLLUUUUUUULLLDDUUUUUDDRUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRUULDLRDRLRULLDDDRUULLDDRRUUUULDDDDUUDDUUDRULDLDRRUULDLDDRDRUULRDDLUURDDLUURDDDDULUUURUDDDDDDULUUURUDDDDDDDULUUUURDDDRDLDUURDLDULRURDLURDLDULUUURDDULRLDRDDLUUURRRRLDRRURLLLLDRRRULULDLLDRRRULLLDRRUDDDLLLUUUDDURRRRUUDRRURDLULLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRULUUURRRDURRDRURRULLLDRRULLDRRULULLDLDRRULLLDRRRULDRUULLLLDDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULULLLDLDRRRRULULLLDLDRRRRLLLRDDUURDLLURDDLUURDDDLUURRRRRLLUDDDDDDDLLRLLUUUUURRRDDDDDLLLUUUUURRRRRDLDDDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRLLULDRRRRRDLLLLLLLRURRRRRRDLLLLLLUUUURRRRRUUUUDRRRRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULULLLLDLRDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDDRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRDLUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUULDLDRRUUDRDLLDRURRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDLRLLLLLLLLLUUULDDDUUURRLRDLDDLUUURRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLRUURRRRRRRRRRRLDDLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLRUURURUUUULDDUUUUUUUULDDDRDURULDDDRUULLDDRRULDLDRRRUULDDDDRUULLDDRUUUULDDLDRDUUULDDDRRUUULDDDURULLDDRRUULDLDRRULDDDRUUUDLUUDDDUURRDDLUUDDLURUDRRDRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRULLLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRUDRLRUDLUULDLLDRRRURLULLDLDRRURLLLDUDRDRLDLUUURDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLDLDRRRULULDLDLRRUULLLDLDRRRULLLDRURULLLDRRRULLLDLDRRRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLDRURLLLDRUULDDRRDDLLUUURDDLURRDDLLUUUURRUUUDDDDUUUURDDDLUURRDDLDLUURRRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRUULLDLDRRRULLLLLDRDLDDUURDLURRRURULDRULLLDLRRRLLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLRDRRRDLDLLUURRUUUURLRRRRRRRULDULDRDLULLDRDURUDRLLRDLULLDRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRUUUUUUULRDLULDRDLULDLDRDUUDDRUULDDRULLDDRDUUDDRUULDLDRRUURRRDDDDDDDLLLUUUUURRRRUUUDLLULDRDDDDDDDRLLLUUUUURRDDDDDLLLURUUDDLDRUUURRRRRDDLURUULLDDRUULLDLRRRLULDLDRRULLDRRRDDDLRULLLLUURRRRUUUULULUUURRRRRRRLDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUULLRDRLULDRRDLDULURDLDUULDDDRUULDLDRDRUULDLDDRRULUDDDRUULDDRUUULDDDRUULDDRUULDDDRULDDRURRRRRRDDDDLRRLLLLLLLUUUUDRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLRRRULLLDLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULURRRRRRRDDDDLDRLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDLDDRULRDLULLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRDDDURLDRDLLLLLULLDURRDLLULULUURRUURRRRULRRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLLDDRRRUULLLDLRRUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULLDRRRRRUULLDDRULLDRULLLLLDRRRRRDDLLLULURRDLDLUURDDDDLUUUUDDDDUUUUURDDDDDLUURRRRRRRDDDDDUURDDLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRDDRUDDLLLLLLLLLLRUURRRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLUULUDLURDDLUURRRRRRRRRRUDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRULULDRDLULDRDLULLDRRDLLLURRLLDRRULLRDRLLLRDRURDLULDDRLURDDLUULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLDLRRULLLLDRRRRULULLLDRDRDULULDRRDLULDDDUUUUDDDDRUUULDDDDUUUDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULUDDDRUURRLURRRUUUUUULDLDRRDLDUULDDRUUDLDDDUUDLDRRUULDDRULDDRURRRRULLLDRURLLLLDRRURUUUURRDDRULUDDLLLLLUURLRDDLDDURLRRDRDLUDDDLUURRDDLLURRLULURRDRRUDRULLDLRRRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLUDLLLRDRRULLLLDDRULURRDLLURURRRRRRRRLDDDDLLLLLUULLURRRRRRLUURRDRRRRULLLLDRRURLLLRRRLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRDUULDLDRRRRDLLUULDDRULLLDRRRRRRRDDLDUDLUDLLLLLUUURDDDUUULDDDRUUUURRLRDDLRULDRRUUUURRRUUUURRRDLLRULDRDLULLDRRDLLLRRULDRDLULLDRRDLULDLRRDLUDDLUULDRRULDRDLULDRULLLRDRRRRRRLLRRDDDULDLLLLLUURRRRRRRDDDULLLLLLLLRUUURRRRRRRRRLUDDDDLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLULDLULRRRRRRRRRRRRUDDLLLLLLLLLLURURUULRURRRURUULULRURRDRURRULDDRUULDLDRRDDLULURRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULDRULLLDRRULLLDLRLDRLDRRUURDDLUUUULDLDDDRRUUUDLDDDUURRDLLDRDRUURDLLDUURDLDRULDDRUUDURDLDUULLUURDLDRURDLLDDRDRUUUULDDDDRUUULRDDDLDDRUUUULDLDDRDRUUUULRRRDRRRRRLLLDLDRDRULLDLRRULLDRURLLLRRLLDRURULLULLLDDDDRRURRUUULLLLDDDDDRUDLURRUUULLDDDRRUULLLDDRRRUURURRRRRRRRRUULDDRUDLURDLDRUULDDDRUUULDDDRUULDLDDRUUDDLURRULLLULURDLDRURDLURRDLLULURLURLLLLLLLRDRRRDLURRDLLLURRRDLLLUUUURLUURRDLLURDLRRRDLLLURDLDRURDLDRULDDURULDLDDUURURDLDRUURDDDLRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDDRDRRUUULLLDDDDRRULDURDLUDLURRRUULLLLDLDRRRRRULRLURUUULDLLLULUUUURDLDRULDDRULDDDRUULDLDRDURULDDRULDDRUULDLDRDRULLDRDRUUDURLRLUUDUURRULRRRLRULLLDRRDLULRDULDRLURDLLRURULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRUDDLLULDDRUULURDLUURRRRLDDDDDDLLUUUULLDDRRULDDUUULDDDDRRULURDLDDRUULURDLDDDRUUULLLLLLDRULURRDLRURDLLLRRRRLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRURDDLRLULLURRRDLLURURRRRRRRRUUULDUULDDRULLDDDRRDUUULDLDRDUUUDLDRRUULDLDRDURLULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLRDRRRRDLLLURDDLUULDDRULLRRULDLDRRULLDRURLLRLRDLULDRRUULLLLDDRDDDDLRRUUUUUULLUDDDDDDDRRUUUUUDRUULLLLUDDDDDDDRRRUUUULLLLDDDDDRLURRRRUUULLLLLDDDRRRRRUUULLLLLDLDDRRRRRRUUDUDRUUULUURLLLLURDDDLULLUURDRLDLLURRDLDUURRDLLURURRRRLLDRRRURRDDLULRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRURLLLLLRDRRURLUDLULDLDRRULLLRRRDDDLURUULLLRRRLLDRURRRRUURRRRULDRLLLRRRDLDUULDLRRDLULLDRRULLDRRLULLDLRRRLLLRRRLLLLRDRURULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULRDDDDDDLLUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURRLDRRUDDDDDLLLUUUURRLUULLRDLURLDURURRDLLDLULRURRRDDDDDDDLLLRUUUUUURRRDDDDDDLLLLRUUUURRRRRRLDDDDLLLLLUUURRRRRDRDDLLLLLLUULUURRRLRRDULURRRRUURULLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLDLRULLLRRDRULLLLRDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRDRRRUULLDDRRULLLLLRRRRDLULLLRDRRRDLLLDUURDDLDUUUDDDDUUUURDDDDLUUULLUUURDLDRURDLDRULLDDRDDRDULRUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDULLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDULLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRDDURDLLLLLLLLLLLLRRURUUUUURRRRRRUDRULUULDDRULLLDURLDRURDLLDRRURDDDLUUUDDUURDDDLUURDRLLRDLURDRLURDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRUULLLLDLRDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULULLLLLDDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULULDLDRDLUUDDDDUUUURDDDDLUUUURRDDDDLDULUUUUDDDDDUUUUURDDDDDLUUURDDDLUURRDDLLUURRURRRRRUUUULDDDURLLDRRUULDDDRUULLDDDRRUULLDDRRURDDLUUULLLLULUULDRURDLDRURDLLDRURRDLLURDLDRURDLDRURDLURRLLURDRDLUULRRRRRRUUUDLLULDRUULDRURDDLLULLDRRLLDRRULLDDRURRRDDDDLLLUUUURRRDDDDLLLUUUUURDRRRURLLLLDRRUULLDLDRRURLLLLRDRRURLLLRRLLLLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRLLLRURRDDLLUURRRRDDDDDDDLLLLRUUUUURRRRRDDDDDLLLLLUUUURRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRDDDDDULLLLLLLRUULLDRRULLLDDRURLLRRLDRURRRULULDRRULDRDLDUULLRRLLLRDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDLRRDLRULDRUUUUURRRRRUUULLDRRLLDRRURLLLDRRRLULLDLRRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLRRRRDLLLLLLUDRRDDLDUUUUDRDLLUURRRRRRRDDLLLLLUURRRLLLDDDLULUURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULLRRRRUDLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLULLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLULLLDDLRULLLDRRRRRRDDLLLLLLUURRRRRRDLDLUULLLLDDDRRRURUUDULLLLDRDDRRRUUULLLDDDDDURDRRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDLDDDDDDRRUUUUULLLDDDDDRRRUUUULLDLDDRRRDLRULLDRRUUUULLLDLDDDRRRRUUULLLLDDDRRRRULLLLUURDLDRRRLLRLURDLLRLURDLURRRDLLLRRRRRLLLLULRURRRDDLLLLURRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDRLLLLLURRRRRDLDLLLULRURRRRLLLDDUULDDRRRULLLLURRRRRDRLLLLRRRRUDLURRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLDLLLLRRRRULLLLLURRRRRRULULLDRLLLDRRRULRULLLLLURDLDRURDLDRURLRRDLLURRDLULLDDRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRUULULLDDDUULLDDRULURRRRRRDLULDLRRULDRULLLLRRDRRULLDRRULLLLRRDRULLLLUUDLURRRLLDLRDDDRLURRRULLLLLDDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULRLURUDRRRUUUURRDLULDDRLULRRRDLLULDLDRRURRDRULLDDRURULLLLLLRDRRRDLLURRDRRLLLRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRUULLLLDLDRRRRRULLLLLDRDURURRRDLLLLRURDLLUDDRRULDRURULLLLLUDDDDRLRRRRUUULLLLDDDLRRRRRUUULLLLLDDDRRRRRDUUUUULULLLLLUULRDLURRDDLDULURRDDLDLUURDDDLUURDRDLDLUUURDDDLUUDRDDLUURRRRRRRRRULUUUURDLDUULDLDRDUUDLDDRURUULDLDDRRUULDDDRUULDLDRDRUULLDDRRULLULLLLLRDDULDDRRRRRRRUURRRLRULDDRURDLULRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUDRLDDRULURDDLURRDLLURRDRLLLURRRDLURRDLLRURRRLDURRDLLLLURRRRDLLLRRRULLLURRRDDLLURRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURURDLLURRRDLLULLUURDLLLLRDRRURDLLURRDLDUUDDLURRDLLUURDRLLDURRDLLURLLRRRLLRDLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLULLLDDRULDDRRDULLLLRRRRULRDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRRRRULLLLRURRRLLLULLLLLLUUULDRDLURDDDLURDDLURDDLURURRDLURLDURDLDRURLDURRRLDLURDLLURRLDLURRRLDLULDRURRDLLLURRRDLLUUUUURRRRDDLULLRRRLULLDRRDLULDDRULDRULDDUURDLDRULLLLLLUURRDRLLLRRRDLDLULURRRDLLDRULURRDRLLLURRDRLLURRRRLDLLLURRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUUURDLLLUULDRDUURDRLLDDRUURDDDULURRLDLURRRDLLLURRRRDRLLLLDDDRRRLUUURRRRRUUULLDLDRDRRUULDLDRDUULDRRURDLLDLRRURDLLURLLDRRRULRDLULLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRUULLDLRRLLDRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRRUULLLDDRUUULLLLLRDDDDDDURRRUUUULLLDDDDDULRRRRUUULLLLLDDDRLRRRRRUUULLLLLLRDDDRRRRRLRUULDRULRRRLLLLRRLLURDDLURDLLURRDLLRRRRRLLLURRDLLLRRRLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLUURRRDDLLRRRLLULRULDDRURDLLURRRRRLLLDLLURRDLURRRDLLLLURRRRLLRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURUURULLLLLRDRURDLDRURDLLDRRURDLLDRRUUDLLLLLLLRLURLLLLLRLRURRRRRRURRRULLRDDRLURDLULDDRULDDRULDDUURULDDDRUUUUULDLDRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRUULDDRULLRDRDLUULLURRDLLURRRRDDDDLLUUURRDDDLLUULRRRRDDLLLULLUURDLURRDLLURURRULDRRDLLUURRDRDDDDLLLULUURLDDRUURULDRRRRRDDDLLLLLUUURRRRRRUDDDDUDLLLLLLUURRRRLDRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRULLDLRRRULLDRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLRDRRULLLLDLRDRRRRUDLULRRRRRRURURRRDLLULDDURDLULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULDRULLLDRRURLLLDRRRULLLDRRRURLLLLDRRURLLLLDRRRULLLDRULLDRRLLLLDRURRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLDDRRULLDDRURDULDRULLLLLLUUUDLLLLLRRDLDRDRRURDLLURRDLLURRDLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRDRLLLLURRRRDLLURRDURDLUURULRULDRDLULLDRRDLULDDRULLLULRLLLLLLDDLURRRDLLURRRLLRRRLLLRRDLDUURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDRLLURRDLUUURRRLLLLLLLLDRURDLDRURDDLURRDLLURRDLURRDLUUURRRRLULLDRRULLLLLLLDLDLLDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURURRLRRDLULDRULLDLDDRDUUDRUUULDLDDRRULULLLLDDRURDLLUDUUDRULDLRRULLDDRUUUURRRRRDLULDRDLULDDRULLDRRULLLDLLDRRRRUULLDLLDRURRRRRRRRRRRURDUUULLLDLLRDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRRULLLDLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLRDRULLLDRRRULDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLRDLRURULLDRDLUURRRRRLRRRRRLURDDLURRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLUURRRDDLLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLULLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRLULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLRURDLLURRRDLLLURRRULLDRRRDLLURRRDLLLLLURURRRRDRRULLRRLLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRURLLDRRULDRRULLLDLRRULLDRLDRULDDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULRDLULLLLLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURLDRULLLLLLLLLLLDUURRRDLLDRURLLLRDLURDLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRLUULDLLLLRRRRURDLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLUDURRRURRDLLULRRDLDLULURRDRULLDRULLDRULLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRRUDDLUUUDDRDUULDDRUULDDURRULDRULLLDRRULDLRDDLUDRUUULDRDLURDLUDRULUDDUURDDLUURRRRDLURRDLURRDLUULDRLDRURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURURRRRDLLLLRRRRDULDLLURRRDLLLRURRULLLLLLRLLLLLLLLDRDRURUDDULDRUULDDRULLLURRDLLDRURRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRULDLRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLLDLRRULLDLRRRRULLLLLDRDRRRULLLDRRRUUDRRRRRRULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDLURRRRRRRRURLDRULLDRRULLDRRRULDULDRULLDRLULDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRLDLUDRULDRURDLLUDRULDRURRULLLDRRULDULDRDLURURRLLRDLLURRRDLLURDRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRURLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLRRRLLLLLRRRLLDRRULDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULDLLURDRULLLLLRRDRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRULDRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRURRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLDRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRULDLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRULDRRRRRULLLLDLRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRUDRULLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRLDLURRRDULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDUDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRRRRDLRULDRLLULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLRRRDLULLLLDRRRULLDRULDRRULDLULLLLLRDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRLLRRULDLULLLLDRRRULLDRRULDRURLLDRRULDLURDRULDRRULLRDLLLURDRULLDDRRRULRDLLLURRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULDRULLRRDLULDRRULL


----------



## soup (Jan 24, 2014)

100 8 puzzle (3x3) marathon in *4:55.735*, *3762 moves*, *12.721tps*



Spoiler: Times



1.575, 2.528, 3.216, 3.633, 2.008, 2.536, 2.640, 2.520, 3.872, 3.632, 1.576, 3.144, 2.368, 3.320, 2.728, 1.824, 3.208, 2.809, 1.752, 2.888, 3.880, 3.032, 1.832, 2.232, 2.328, 3.472, 2.704, 2.720, 3.896, 4.968, 2.480, 2.825, 3.024, 3.088, 3.152, 2.744, 3.616, 3.568, 4.240, 3.776, 3.712, 2.376, 3.208, 3.384, 3.240, 3.201, 3.792, 1.816, 3.304, 2.416, 2.800, 3.400, 4.616, 3.192, 2.592, 1.728, 2.920, 3.280, 4.145, 1.967, 2.705, 2.176, 2.520, 3.136, 3.144, 1.592, 2.624, 2.528, 3.320, 1.928, 1.968, 5.328, 3.424, 1.376, 4.033, 2.592, 3.800, 2.776, 2.336, 2.872, 4.192, 3.496, 3.176, 2.224, 2.416, 3.681, 2.368, 4.200, 2.664, 3.648, 4.120, 2.752, 3.488, 2.872, 2.072, 3.416, 2.328, 2.545, 2.719, 2.737





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 1.575




34517826
RUURDDLURDLULDRRULLURRDLUL

1.575, 26 moves = 16.508tps





Spoiler: 2.528




71863524
UDRRDLLURDLURULDDRURLRLLRRULDRULL

2.528, 33 moves = 13.054tps





Spoiler: 3.216




57431268
DDUULDDRURDLULURDLDRURULLDRULDRRULDULDRUL

3.216, 41 moves = 12.749tps





Spoiler: 3.633




25714386
URULDRDLURULLDDRRULRDLURULLDRRULDRULDULDRUL

3.633, 43 moves = 11.836tps





Spoiler: 2.008




74812563
DRULDLUURDDLUURRDLULDRRULDLU

2.008, 28 moves = 13.944tps





Spoiler: 2.536




73658412
UDRULDDRRULURDULDRDLUURDDLURULDRULL

2.536, 35 moves = 13.801tps





Spoiler: 2.640




16827534
UURDDLULDRRUULLDRRULDLRULDRULDRRULL

2.640, 35 moves = 13.258tps





Spoiler: 2.520




52346178
DLDRURDLLUURRDLLURRDLULDRRULDLU

2.520, 31 moves = 12.302tps





Spoiler: 3.872




45728136
RRDDLLURRDLLURRDLRLUULDDRURULDRULLDDRUURDLLURRDLULDRRULL

3.872, 56 moves = 14.463tps





Spoiler: 3.632




14758632
DRULDRDLURRULDLRRULLDRDLURRULLDRRULLDRRULLRLDURDLU

3.632, 50 moves = 13.767tps





Spoiler: 1.576




71243658
RDLLUURRDLULDRUL

1.576, 16 moves = 10.152tps





Spoiler: 3.144




51647283
UURRDDLLURDLURULDDRULURDRULLDRULDRRULDULDRUL

3.144, 44 moves = 13.995tps





Spoiler: 2.368




61342758
RRDDLURLLURDRULDULDRUL

2.368, 22 moves = 9.291tps





Spoiler: 3.320




26873541
ULDUDRULURDLURRDLLDRUDRUULDRULLDRULDRRULL

3.320, 41 moves = 12.349tps





Spoiler: 2.728




42736851
LULURDLDRULURRDDLULRULDRULDRUL

2.728, 30 moves = 10.997tps





Spoiler: 1.824




17542683
UDRDLUURDDLUURRDLULDRRULL

1.824, 25 moves = 13.706tps





Spoiler: 3.208




57418326
LLRDDRULLDRURUDULLDRRULLDRLDRURULLDRRULLDRUL

3.208, 44 moves = 13.716tps





Spoiler: 2.809




51826743
DLUDLRULDRULURDDLURRULLDRRULDRULDLU

2.809, 35 moves = 12.460tps





Spoiler: 1.752




25347168
ULDDRUUDULLDRULDRRULLDRUL

1.752, 25 moves = 14.269tps





Spoiler: 2.888




35147682
LLDRUDRDLLURRDLUULDDRURULLDRRULLDRRULLDRUL

2.888, 42 moves = 14.543tps





Spoiler: 3.880




82156734
LDRRULLDRRULLDRDULURRDDLLURRDLLURDLURRULLDDRUULDRUL

3.880, 51 moves = 13.144tps





Spoiler: 3.032




82341675
UUDRRULLDRDLUURRDDLURLLURDRULLDRRULLDRUL

3.032, 40 moves = 13.193tps





Spoiler: 1.832




52743816
UURDDLURDLLURULDURDLU

1.832, 21 moves = 11.463tps





Spoiler: 2.232




51267348
LDRRDLLUDRULURDDLURRULL

2.232, 23 moves = 10.305tps





Spoiler: 2.328




14537286
UUDDRURULDRULLDDRULURDRULLDRULDRRULL

2.328, 36 moves = 15.464tps





Spoiler: 3.472




54712386
LURULDRDLULDRURULDLURRDLLURRDLULDRRULLDRUL

3.472, 42 moves = 12.097tps





Spoiler: 2.704




61573482
LRRDLLURDLUURDDULDRULURDRULLDRUL

2.704, 32 moves = 11.834tps





Spoiler: 2.720




52634178
RRUULDDRULULDRDLURRULLDRRULDRULDLU

2.720, 34 moves = 12.500tps





Spoiler: 3.896




51362487
UUDRRULLDRRDLLUURRDULDRULLDRRUDLLUDRRULDULDURDLU

3.896, 48 moves = 12.320tps





Spoiler: 4.968




83716542
LLDRRDLUURDDLURULDRDLRULULRRDDLULDRRULRULLDRULDRURLLDURDRULDLU

4.968, 62 moves = 12.480tps





Spoiler: 2.480




74231658
LLURDLURRDLULURRDLULDRUL

2.480, 24 moves = 9.677tps





Spoiler: 2.825




71568243
RRDDLLUURDDLURULDRRULDRULLDURLDRUL

2.825, 34 moves = 12.035tps





Spoiler: 3.024




28174635
LLDRRDLLURRDLURULDRULRDDLULDRRULLURRDLUL

3.024, 40 moves = 13.228tps





Spoiler: 3.088




75846213
UDURRDLLURDDLUURDDLUURRDDLLURRULDRULLDUDRUL

3.088, 43 moves = 13.925tps





Spoiler: 3.152




75816423
LLDRRDLUURDDLUULDDRURULDRULLRDLURRDLULDRRULDLU

3.152, 46 moves = 14.594tps





Spoiler: 2.744




58764312
DRURDDLUULDDRURDLUULDRDLURRULLDRRULLDRUL

2.744, 40 moves = 14.577tps





Spoiler: 3.616




74862531
URDLDUDLUURDDLRURLDLRULDRURDLULDRURULDRULLDRUL

3.616, 46 moves = 12.721tps





Spoiler: 3.568




53846172
UULDDRULLURDULDRDLUURDLDRUUDRULLDRRULDRULDLU

3.568, 44 moves = 12.332tps





Spoiler: 4.240




32475681
ULURDLURRDLLRDRULDLURULDDRULURDDLURRULDLURRDLULDRRULLDRUL

4.240, 57 moves = 13.443tps





Spoiler: 3.776




51278634
LLDRRULDLRRULLDRRDLLUURRDLLURRDLULDRUDLUDRRULDLU

3.776, 48 moves = 12.712tps





Spoiler: 3.712




17456328
ULURDDLUURDDLULDRRUULLRRDLLURDRULLDUDRUL

3.712, 40 moves = 10.776tps





Spoiler: 2.376




62735184
ULLDDRRUULLDRDLURULDRRULLRDLU

2.376, 29 moves = 12.205tps





Spoiler: 3.208




31276548
LRLDRRDLURULLDRDLUURDLURRDLULDRRULLDRUL

3.208, 39 moves = 12.157tps





Spoiler: 3.384




85621473
DLLURDRLLURRDLLUDRULUDDUURDDLURULDRRULL

3.384, 39 moves = 11.525tps





Spoiler: 3.240




57124836
RULLDRRDUULDRDLLURRDLLURULDRRULDRULLDUDRUL

3.240, 42 moves = 12.963tps





Spoiler: 3.201




75231468
DRRLLRDLURDLURRDLLURDLURULDRRULDRULLDRUL

3.201, 40 moves = 12.496tps





Spoiler: 3.792




82347651
UDLUURDLDRURDLLURULDDRULUDDUURDDLUURDRULLDRRULLDRUL

3.792, 51 moves = 13.449tps





Spoiler: 1.816




36825714
LLRRLLDDRRUULLDDRRUULL

1.816, 22 moves = 12.115tps





Spoiler: 3.304




72681435
LLDRUURDDLLURULDDRULURDDLUURRDLULDRULDUDRUL

3.304, 43 moves = 13.015tps





Spoiler: 2.416




31528647
LLDRRDLURDLULDRRULLRRULDLU

2.416, 26 moves = 10.762tps





Spoiler: 2.800




41827365
RDLUUDLDRURULDRULLDDURDLUURDRULLDRUL

2.800, 36 moves = 12.857tps





Spoiler: 3.400




34867152
UULLDRDRUULLDDRURULDRULLDDRUULDRRULDRULL

3.400, 40 moves = 11.765tps





Spoiler: 4.616




31648752
ULURDDLURRDLLRURULLDRDLURULDRRULDRULLDRULDRRULLRRLDLUDRURDLUL

4.616, 61 moves = 13.215tps





Spoiler: 3.192




54312876
DDRURULLDDRURDLULURDDLURRULLDRULDRRULLDRUL

3.192, 42 moves = 13.158tps





Spoiler: 2.592




16283574
DRDLURURDLLURRDLULDRRULDLRULDRUL

2.592, 32 moves = 12.346tps





Spoiler: 1.728




13674582
LURDLDRURULDRULL

1.728, 16 moves = 9.259tps





Spoiler: 2.920




83412765
DDRRUULDLRUDDLURULDDRULURDRULLDRRULL

2.920, 36 moves = 12.329tps





Spoiler: 3.280




54816237
DLURDLUULDDRURULDRULLDDRUUDRULDLURRDLULDRRULL

3.280, 45 moves = 13.720tps





Spoiler: 4.145




75628341
UULLDDRUULDDRURDLUDLURULDDUURLDDRULURDDLURRULLDRUL

4.145, 50 moves = 12.063tps





Spoiler: 1.967




27138465
UDLULDRRULLURDRULDLU

1.967, 20 moves = 10.168tps





Spoiler: 2.705




16845327
UDURRDLLURDDLUURDDLURRULLRRDLULDRRULL

2.705, 37 moves = 13.678tps





Spoiler: 2.176




18754236
LULDDRURULDRULLDDRURULLDRRULL

2.176, 29 moves = 13.327tps





Spoiler: 2.520




14758326
LULDRDLURRULDLRRULLDRDLURULDRRULLDRRULL

2.520, 39 moves = 15.476tps





Spoiler: 3.136




71845632
RDLLURRDDLLURUDDLUUDDRULURDDLURULDRRULDRULL

3.136, 43 moves = 13.712tps





Spoiler: 3.144




27645381
DLLURRDLLDRURDLURULLDDRULURDRULL

3.144, 32 moves = 10.178tps





Spoiler: 1.592




52381746
LDDRURDLLURULDRRULL

1.592, 19 moves = 11.935tps





Spoiler: 2.624




65832741
DDRURLLDRUULDDRURDLULDRURULLDRUL

2.624, 32 moves = 12.195tps





Spoiler: 2.528




53461827
LDDRURULDDRLURDLURULDLURRDLULDRUL

2.528, 33 moves = 13.054tps





Spoiler: 3.320




86271354
UUDRRDLLURRDLLURRULDRULLDDRLURDLURRULLDRULDRRULLDRUL

3.320, 52 moves = 15.663tps





Spoiler: 1.928




65172348
LRULDRDLLURRDLLURRULL

1.928, 21 moves = 10.892tps





Spoiler: 1.968




86317425
DLUURDDLURULLDRULDRRULDLU

1.968, 25 moves = 12.703tps





Spoiler: 5.328




38672415
DDRRUULDDRUULLDDRURULDRULLDDRUURDLLURDURLLDRUDULRDLURDRULLDRUL

5.328, 62 moves = 11.637tps





Spoiler: 3.424




12456387
LRDDULDURULDDRULURDDLURRULLDRRULLDURDLU

3.424, 39 moves = 11.390tps





Spoiler: 1.376




23175846
RUULLRDRULDLU

1.376, 13 moves = 9.448tps





Spoiler: 4.033




84256731
LLDRRUDLLRURDDLURDLUULDDURDLUURRDLULDRRLLDUUDRRULDLU

4.033, 52 moves = 12.894tps





Spoiler: 2.592




83246175
UDRRULDDRUULLDRDLURRULDLURRDLULDRRULDLDUU

2.592, 41 moves = 15.818tps





Spoiler: 3.800




31847526
DLURDDLURDLLRURLLDRRUULDRULDLURRDLULDRRULDLU

3.800, 44 moves = 11.579tps





Spoiler: 2.776




72163845
DLUURRDDLUULDRRULDRULLDURLDRUL

2.776, 30 moves = 10.807tps





Spoiler: 2.336




78416235
UURDDLUULDDRURULDLURRDLULDRRULDLU

2.336, 33 moves = 14.127tps





Spoiler: 2.872




34716582
LLDDRRULUDDUULDDRULURDRULLDRULDRRULDLU

2.872, 38 moves = 13.231tps





Spoiler: 4.192




67352481
LDDRUULDDRURDLLURLUDDRULURDDLURRULLDRRULDRULDLURRDLULDRRULLDRUL

4.192, 63 moves = 15.029tps





Spoiler: 3.496




38467512
LLDRRULDDRUULDRULLDRLDRULURDRULLDRULDRRULDLU

3.496, 44 moves = 12.586tps





Spoiler: 3.176




27835614
LLDDRRUULDDRUULLDDRUURDLLURDRULLDRUL

3.176, 36 moves = 11.335tps





Spoiler: 2.224




71865342
URRDDLLURULDRDLURRULDRULLDRUL

2.224, 29 moves = 13.040tps





Spoiler: 2.416




73526148
DRRUULDDRUUDULDLURRDLULDRRULL

2.416, 29 moves = 12.003tps





Spoiler: 3.681




65174382
URRDDLLURRDLUULDDURDLURRULLDRRULDRUDLLUDRRULDLU

3.681, 47 moves = 12.768tps





Spoiler: 2.368




56248137
ULDDRUULDRULLDRDLUURRDLULDRRULL

2.368, 31 moves = 13.091tps





Spoiler: 4.200




75162843
RULLURDDLUDURUDDLURULDDRURLLRURLDRULLDRULDRRULDLU

4.200, 49 moves = 11.667tps





Spoiler: 2.664




17642853
LLDRDLURULDRDLURURDLULDRRULLRDLU

2.664, 32 moves = 12.012tps





Spoiler: 3.648




62348517
LRLULDDRURLLRDLRURDLLUURDRULLDRRULL

3.648, 35 moves = 9.594tps





Spoiler: 4.120




58134672
LLRRUULLDDRUULDDRURULDRUDLLURRDULDRULDLURRDLULDRRULLRDLU

4.120, 56 moves = 13.592tps





Spoiler: 2.752




72641385
DDRURDLLUDRULURDDLUURRDLUDLU

2.752, 28 moves = 10.174tps





Spoiler: 3.488




47385261
DRRULRDDLURDLUURDDLURUDLLURDLURRDDLULURRDLULDRRULLDRUL

3.488, 54 moves = 15.482tps





Spoiler: 2.872




12465837
LDRRULDRDLULDRRULLURRDLLURRDLULDRRULDLU

2.872, 39 moves = 13.579tps





Spoiler: 2.072




67541283
UDLUURRDDLLURRDLLURULDDRULURRDLUL

2.072, 33 moves = 15.927tps





Spoiler: 3.416




48176352
LRULLURRDLDLURRULLDRRULDRULLDRDLURURDLLURRDLULDRRULDLU

3.416, 54 moves = 15.808tps





Spoiler: 2.328




54231768
UDDRURDLULDRURULDLURRDLULDRUL

2.328, 29 moves = 12.457tps





Spoiler: 2.545




58762413
LURDDLURDLLUURDDLURULDRRULLDRRULLRLDRUL

2.545, 39 moves = 15.324tps





Spoiler: 2.719




87415236
LUURDDLUULDDRULURDRULLDURLRDLU

2.719, 30 moves = 11.033tps





Spoiler: 2.737




82731564
ULDUDRULURRDDLURULDLURRDLDUUL

2.737, 29 moves = 10.596tps






24 puzzle (5x5) in *11.096*, 198 moves, 17.844tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




216231711321520768132415101181219414922

RRUDRULLDRUUURDLLDRRURDLLLLDRRRRULRULUULDLRRDLULDRDLULUDDDURUDLDRURRUULDDRURDLULUULLDDDRRUUULDDRULLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLUUURDLDRUURDDLURRDLLURRULDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLURRULLDRDLURRRULDRRULLDRRULLLLRRLDRULL


----------



## soup (Jan 24, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Careful, a 14.76 competition average from several months ago does not show that he averages 14-16 now.
> 
> His claims are still BS, though.



Fair enough. There's an unusually large number of obvious liars here, though~

Now, back to the regularly scheduled programming:

168 puzzle (13x13) in *8:02.925*, 7769 moves, 16.087tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




537910327351671064549117166122138659856842214970132101642136351101271465515915215685558125167776271451421437611528162140501299126209329118074601287110410717165867883148241613016013169163751120399598112112611812316810847311051441371192163821001335915121014814134102109251395215711494135111141159789348150923740131538732147235441577246113336681161587344661549038124364415516413018361121248899199661

DDDDDLRRRRRRRRULDRDDDDLUURUDDDDLUUUURDULURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUUUDRDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUURDDDLUUURDDLLURDRDLLRULLDLLRRRLLUURRDRLLRDLUUDRUUULDLDRRDLULDRLDRULLLLLLLRURRDLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLURRDRRDLLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRURRRDLLLDRRRUDLUULLULLLLLLUUUUUUUULDDUURLDRRULLDRRRULLDDRUURDLRDUULDDDRUUULDDDRURUULLDDDRUURULDRDDLUURDDDLUUURDDDDDULUURDRDDLDLUUURDDULDURDLURRRDLLLDDRURULLRDDRUUUDRDDLURRDLLLDRDRRUULLDDRURLURLRRLLDRURDLLDRRULLDDRRUUDURDLLLLDRRRUDRRULRULRDDLURULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRUUUUUUUULLRDRRURDLLDRRUULDLDRULUUULDDDRULDUUDDRUULLDRRLDRULDDDRUULLDDRDDUUUDDDRUUULUDDDDRULDDDRUUUULDDRULDDDRUULUDLDDDRRUULLDDRRUUUUULDRRULLLDRRUULLDRRRULLLLDDRRRUULLLDLUUUUDRLLURDLURRDLDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRDUUULDDDRUUUDDDDDDUUUUULDDDRUUULDDDDRDUUUUDRULLDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULLDDDRRUULRLRRRRRRUUULRRUUUDDRURLLDRUUUUULDLDDDRDUDDRUUULLDDDRDRUULULDDDDRURUULRULDDRDUURUDRDDDLDRDLULUUUURDDDDLDUUUURDRDDLDLURULLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLULLLLLLLURRRDLLURRRLDLUURRDDLLURRRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURURRRUULLDRRDLULDRDLULLDRRRDDDLLUUURRRDDDLLLUUURRDDDLRRLURDLLLUURULDRDLULDRULLLDDRRURUUUUULLLLURDLURRRDDLLULRDRULDRURDLLDRRULDDRUULDLDRDDRUULDDRUUULDDRUUUUUUUULDDRULDDDRUUULDDDRUULDLDDRDUULDRDRUULDDRULDDRUULDDDDDRUUULLDDDRRUUULLDRRRRLDRULLDRRUUDDLLURLLLLDDRRRURURULLLLRRUUUULDLLLLRRRDLLDRUUDULDRURDLDULDRDRUURDLDRURDLDRURRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRUULDDURLLLRRRLULLDDRRULLLUUUURLLLLLUUURDLDRRUULDLDRDRUULURDLDRRRULLDRURDLDRURDLDRRULRDLURURULULDRRULLDRRDLLUDDRDLURUULDDDUURLDRULDLDDDRURUULDDDRUULDDDRUUULLLLDDDDDDDDRRURRUDLLDLULDUDURDLURRRRUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDLLDRRRRRRLUUUUULLLLLLUDDDDDDRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLRDDDDURRRRRRRUUULDLLLLLLLUDDRDLRRLLRUDULDRRRRRRRRLRULRLLLDLLUDRRULLURRDLURRRDRLLLURRRDLLLULURDLDRURRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURLUUUULDULLLRDRRURUUUUUDRRDLLDRURDLDRURDLDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDLRRLDRUURLLUULLDRRDLULDDRULLDDRRUUULUUUUUDRRLLDURDLDRULLDDRRULLLLLULRUDULRDLURDLDRURDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRRDRLLLLDRRULDDDRULUURDLDDRUUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUDUUUUURRRDLLULLDDURRDDUULDDUURRLLLDURRDLULDDRULDDRULDDRURRUDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDDDDRRUUUULLDLDDRDRRUUULLLDDDRRRULLLLLDURRRRRULLLLDLDRRRRRRULRDLUUUDLUUUUURULULLRRULLDRDRULDLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRDRURULLLLDDRRRULLDRRULLUUULDDRLDUDRUULDDRULLDRDRULLLDUURDLDRULURRLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLDRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRUURLLLLDDRRUULLDDRDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUURULDDRLDUURDLURDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDLRDLUUUURDRDLDDLUUUURDRDDLLDRRLLRLURRRDLLLUURRRDDLLLUURLRLRRRRUURDUUUURDDLUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUULDDRLDRUULLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRLLRRRDLLDLUURRRDLLURURRRLULLLULULURLDRLURRDLLDRURDLDRURDLDRURRDLLDRUULUUURRRDRLURDLULLDRRULLDRDLDUUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUURRRDDDDDDDLLLUUUUURRRDDDDDLLLUUUURRRRDDDDLLLLUUUURRRRDRDDDUDLLLLLUURRRRRRLDDLLLLLLLLURRDLURRDLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUULLDRRLDRUUURRURRRDRUUULLDDRULLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLDRULDRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRRRULLLLDDRURRRULLLLLLDRDLRRRULLLDRRRDLULDDRUULLDDRDRURULLLLDDURRRRURLLLDRRURLLLLLDDRRRUULUULLLDUURLLRDDLUURRULLDRDDDLUUURDDDLUURDRDLLUDRDLUUURRRRUDDRRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLDRULLDRDRLLUUDDRDLUUUUDRDDDLUURRRDDLLLUDRRRULDLLUURULUURRRRRRRRDLULLDRRDLRRRRRDDLURRDLLURUUULLDDDRURUUDLDDRULDDRULDLUULLLLLLRRRRRRLUURDLDRURDLDRURDLLLLDRRRRULLUULLLLUUUUULDDDRULDDRUUULDDDURUULDDDRULLDRDRULDDRULLDRDRDUULLDRRLLDRRULLLLLDRURDLURRRDLLURRDLURRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLLLURRRRRLDLUDRURDLLUUDULLLLRUUUUUUDDLUUDRULDLRRLULDRDLULURRDLLURRDDDDDUUUUDDDLDUUUURDDDDDUUUUDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDDLUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDLULURRLLDRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLRDULDRURLULDDRRUULUURDDLURDLDULLDDRRRUULDDRULDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRDLDDLLULUUUDDDRDRLLUUURRDDDLLLUUURLDDDRUUURRRDDDLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLLRUURRRRRDLDRLLLLLURRRRRRDLRULDLLLLLULUUUUURDRDLDLUURDDDLUURDDURRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLDDRRULLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULLLLRDRDLDLUUDDUUDDRUULDDRUULDDDRUUULDDDRUURRRDRRRRRULUUULUUULDLDDRUULULDRRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDLDRRULLDRDRULLUURDRLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDDDLDUUUULLRRRRDDLDLUURDRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLRURRDLLLULRRRDLLUULURURRRUUULLDRDRDLULLDRRDULLDDRULRRUDLDURULDRDLULDLRRLDRULDDRUULLDRDURULLDRULDLDRUULDDRURDLLURUULDDRULLDDRRULLLURRDLDRULUULDLRRULLDDRRULLLDRRRURLLLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLULLURRDLURRLDURRRLLLRRDLLLRURRDLLRRRLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRLDLLULRRRRDLLURRRDLLLLRRRRULLLLLLLLDLDRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLULUUURDLDRURDLDRURRLDLRRRLLLLDRRURLDDRULURRDLLDRURDLURRRDLLLRURRRDLLLLLULDLLDRRRRRRRRLUUUDUUUURRRDLLULLRDRDLULLDRRDLLUDDRUULLDRDURDLULDDRULLLLLDDRRRRRLURLDRULRULRRRRRUDULDLLLLLLULDUUDRDLDUUUDDDUUURDDDLUUURRRRRRUUDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRDDDLLUUURRDRDDLLLUURRURDDDLLULUDRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLRRRRRLLLURRULLDRRUDRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLULLURDLURRRDLLLLURRRRRRRLUURRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRURLULDDLURRLDLURDRRURLLLLLRRDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRRDDDDLRRLLURRRDLLLLRRRRULDLLLLUUUUDLLURRDLDLLURLDUURRDLLURDDLUURDDDLUUURRRRRRUURRDLULDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDURDLLURRDDDDDLLUUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDURDLLUUURRRRDRUDDDLLLLLUURRRRRRDRRULLLLRRRULDLRRRLLLDLRRRULLLDRRULLLRDRRULLLRDURLLLDRRULLLDRULDRRULLDRRRDLLLLURRRRDRLURDLLLLLURURRRRLLRRRRURUULLDDDRUDRUULDLRDRULLDRDRULLUUUULDRULDDRULDDRULLDRRLDRURDLDURDLULDLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRDLLLRRRRULDURRRDRLLLLLRURRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLUULLLLUUURDLDRULDDURRDDLLRURURRDLLLLURRDDLLUURDDDLUUURRDDRRULLDRULDLRRULLDRRULLDRRULLDRDLLURRDLLUURRRDDDLULLURRDDRRULLURRRDLLLLLURRDRRRLULDRRULLDRDLURULDLRRRLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLRLURRURLLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRLDRUUUUURDLDRULDLDRRULDRLDRULLLDRDRRURLLLLUULURDDLUURDDLUUURDDLURDDDLUUUDRDDDLUURDDLURLRURRRRRRRRURULULDDDRURULLDDRRUULDDLDRUUURRDDRDLLURRDLLLRULDLLLULLLURLLLLURDLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLRLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRDLDRRLUULDLRDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLULLLLLLRUDRLLDRURDLURRDLLRURRDLLRURRDLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRDLLUURRRRRRLRRULLDRRULLDRULDRRULLDRULLULLDDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRLLULDDRULLDRRRRULLLLLRULDDRULLDRRRRUULLLDRRRDRULLLLDRRRRUULLLDDUULDDRRRUULLLLDRDRLLUURLDDRULURDDRRLDRLLUUURDRDDLDLRLUUUURRDDDDLLUUUURRRDDLDDRLLLUUUURRRRDDDDULDLLLUUUULDLDRDRULLDRRULLLDRRDLURDLLURRRRRRRRRRRRLLLRULLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRURLLLLRRRLLLLRDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRLULLDLDUUDUDRRULLDRRULLLDDRUURLUURDRDLUDDULURDDLURDLURRRDLLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLUUULDDRDUUULDDDRUURRDRDLLLURRDLLULRRRLLDRRURDLLLULRRRRRDLULRURRDDLLLURRDLLLLURRRULLULDDRRULLDDRURULDRULLDRRLLDRULLLLLLURDURULLDRURDDDLLLURUDLDRUURDDLUURRDDLLUURRRDDLLLLURRURRDRDLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURUULDRRLURDLDRRULDURRRDLLLURRLDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLURRRDULLLLLLDDRRRRRUURULLLDRULDRRURRRLDRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDLRURRRRDLLULRDLURDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRDURDLLLURDRLDUURDDLLUURDDLUURRDLLRRDLLURRRRRRULRRRRLLLLLRLLLURRLDLDRURDLURRRLDLURRRLLLRDRDLULRUDDRULURDLLRLURDLURRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLUURRRDLLLRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUULRRLLDDRUDLUURRDLURDRLDUURDLDRUULDRULLDRRRULLLLDRLLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDLULLLLLDRULURRLLRRRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLDRRURRRRLRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRLLLDDRRURRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRLLDRDUUDRRLURRLLRRULLDRDUUDDLUURDDLULLDDURURRRRULLDRRRURLLLLDRRRULLLDRULLRDULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLURULDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRLRRURLLLLDRRRURLLLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLRDRULLLRLRRDRULLDRRULDRULLLLLLLLLRRRLDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRDLULDRRULLLLLLLLLDLLUDRRRLLLURLRRRLLRLDRRULLLDRRLLRRRULLLDRRRLLRRULLRRDLULDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLRDRLURDRURLLLLDLURRDLURDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLDLULLDRRULDRRRULLLLLLLDRRRULLLRDRULDRRRULLRLRLLDRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULDRULLDRRULLDRULDULLLDRUDUDRULDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLRRDLULLLLDRRULDRRULDRULLLLLDRRUDRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRULLDLURRDLULDRRULLDRULDLURRDLULDRRULLDRUL


----------



## soup (Jan 24, 2014)

80 puzzle (9x9) in *2:07.276*, 2148 moves, 16.877tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




3665307596061101550455429183514571325539742253404319261612411516328733246256742112234264744668549343833369278070315237759587164174876794156627220777868

UDRUUURDDLURDLDURDLRLLRURDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRULDRULDURDLLDRRULRULURUULLRRDLRDUULLDRRDLULDDRULDDRULLLUULURDLURRRDDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLDRUUUUDRLURDLULDDRUUULLDRRLDRULDLRRULLDDRUULDLDRDDDDRRUUUULLDLDDDRRRUUULLDDDRRURLDUDLLULDRRRUULLLDLDRRRRULUUURLLLRRRULLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRURLLLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDDLDUUURDDDLUURDDDLUUDDUURDDLUURRDLURURDRLLURDDLURULDRUULDRDLURRDDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRULLLDRRULLLLUDLDURRLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLLRRULLDDUURRDLLRDRUULLDDRRUULURRULLDDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDUURUURDLLRRRULDLDDRUULDDRULDLDRDURULLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDLUUURDDLDRDLUURDDLUURRDDLLURRRUULRUUDLRRRRLLRDRURDDDRULLLLLURUDUULUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRURDDLUUUUURDDDLUUDDDDUUURDRDLDLUUURDDDLUDRURDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRDURDLLLLLLLUURDLDRURDLURRDLLURRRRURLLLDRDLUURRULRULLDDRRUULDDDRUUDRRLRRLLDRDUUDLRRULLDRULLURDLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRDLLURRULDRRULLLDRRDULLURDRDLUUDRLLRDLURRDLLURRLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRLULDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRRURDLLRRULDLURRRDLLLURRDRULDLLLRRLLRULLLURDLURRRDLLURDLDURURDLLDRRULLUUDRLDRLUURDLDRUURDRLDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLUDDRLLRULLDRRRRRULLLUDLLDURRLLDRURRRRRULLRRLLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRURLLLDRRULLLDRULLDRULLDRDLURURLRLRRRRRRRUULDDRDUULDRLURDLDRUULDDRULLLLLLLURLDRURDLLRURRDLLDRRURDLLLURRRRDLURURRDLUULDDRULLLDRRULLLDRUDULDRUURDRURULDRLDULDRURDLULLDRRULLLLDDRDRRUULLLDDRRRURULLLLLDDRRRRURUULDLRRLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLDRURLLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRULDDRULRRUDLDLURRULLDDUDRURLRUDRUURDDLURRLLRRDLLULRRRDLURRDRLLLURRRDLLUURRRDLULDRRDLUULLLLLLDRURDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRDRRULLULDDRUULDRLDRULLLLDRURDLURRRURDULLLRRRRLLLRDRRULLLDRRULLDRRURLLLLDRRRLLLLLRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDLUURDLURDRDULURDLURRDLLLURRRRRRLLLRDLLLLURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRULDRUDLULLDDRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRURURDDLULLRULDRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRDLUURDLDURDLURRRRRRLULDRRULDRRUDRULLDRRULDRULLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRUDLRRULLLRRDLRRULLDRRULLLLLLLDRULDRRULDRRRLUDLRRRLLLRRULLDRRULDRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRULDRRULLDRULDRRULLLLDLURDDRULLRRDLURULLDRRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRLLULDRUDLURDRULLDLURRDLULDRUL


----------



## soup (Jan 24, 2014)

24puzzle avg5: 14.504, 15.368, 14.192, (15.624), (13.247) = *14.688*

24puzzle avg12: 14.312, 14.504, 15.368, 14.192, 15.624, (13.247), 16.032, 14.880, 16.208, 18.264, (18.352), 17.960 = *15.734*


----------



## soup (Jan 25, 2014)

15puzzle session (311 solves):


Spoiler



6.615, 6.943, 7.359, 5.935, 5.455, 4.103, 4.823, 7.671, 6.687, 8.575, 6.847, 6.567, (3.655), 7.351, 6.143, 6.927, 6.367, 9.415, 7.887, 8.519, 5.847, 7.159, 7.639, 7.079, 6.647, 7.431, 6.583, 7.367, 6.423, 7.975, 9.655, 9.063, 5.983, 8.007, 8.527, 5.679, 7.327, 7.303, 8.727, 7.871, 8.367, 7.591, 8.527, 6.183, 5.735, 9.007, 6.471, 8.559, 8.695, 5.703, 7.335, 8.695, 8.239, 9.191, 8.311, 4.735, 10.487, 7.599, 7.183, 9.783, 6.927, 5.687, 7.431, 5.447, 6.191, 6.503, 9.039, 7.615, 6.759, 8.223, 9.487, (13.895), 7.791, 7.623, 6.231, 6.927, 7.335, 7.959, 6.951, 8.111, 7.815, 5.639, 5.559, 6.847, 10.015, 6.735, 8.079, 5.247, 6.503, 4.479, 6.295, 6.679, 6.159, 9.623, 6.351, 7.839, 7.663, 7.863, 6.855, 8.711, 9.191, 5.031, 9.655, 7.104, 6.711, 5.775, 7.480, 7.495, 7.415, 8.383, 5.727, 5.135, 3.783, 7.863, 8.231, 5.311, 7.495, 5.697, 9.303, 7.495, 5.871, 11.903, 7.279, 6.903, 10.095, 10.367, 6.719, 7.007, 9.335, 4.887, 5.783, 7.887, 7.231, 5.335, 7.135, 6.031, 5.575, 8.647, 5.311, 4.543, 9.295, 7.903, 6.255, 7.055, 6.471, 7.319, 6.895, 6.439, 5.951, 6.711, 6.119, 8.791, 7.119, 7.791, 6.519, 6.335, 7.599, 6.047, 8.295, 7.071, 10.239, 7.583, 10.079, 5.199, 7.711, 4.903, 6.207, 7.215, 6.607, 6.703, 6.231, 7.415, 5.863, 11.567, 5.447, 8.727, 6.375, 6.135, 6.407, 5.975, 8.415, 5.455, 7.327, 7.048, 7.855, 5.271, 5.319, 7.495, 8.119, 7.751, 10.647, 8.983, 8.231, 6.159, 6.119, 7.887, 7.223, 7.735, 5.960, 11.255, 7.503, 7.471, 8.351, 7.415, 7.655, 8.255, 6.943, 6.623, 11.919, 10.415, 8.535, 7.007, 8.039, 6.239, 6.951, 7.343, 3.887, 4.575, 7.239, 7.799, 9.511, 8.495, 6.791, 7.567, 5.199, 7.831, 7.023, 5.839, 6.647, 11.143, 9.335, 8.199, 10.695, 6.319, 7.447, 8.551, 6.687, 9.423, 5.815, 7.847, 8.111, 7.408, 7.879, 8.080, 9.783, 11.791, 6.463, 11.687, 9.311, 7.087, 8.511, 9.543, 8.471, 5.063, 7.631, 7.111, 6.583, 7.855, 8.919, 5.567, 5.775, 9.727, 7.439, 9.687, 5.567, 8.383, 7.151, 7.759, 6.623, 6.247, 8.367, 8.711, 8.527, 4.751, 7.615, 7.799, 6.991, 5.791, 7.455, 10.815, 10.847, 7.119, 6.015, 5.943, 7.431, 10.295, 8.391, 6.743, 6.351, 8.575, 6.743, 8.583, 7.439, 5.567, 6.167, 8.375, 8.495, 6.335, 6.247, 8.151, 8.855, 11.464, 6.527, 8.143, 8.311, 10.048, 7.551, 6.679, 11.951, 5.791, 4.303


 = *7.421*

15puzzle avg100: 5.247, 6.503, 4.479, 6.295, 6.679, 6.159, 9.623, 6.351, 7.839, 7.663, 7.863, 6.855, 8.711, 9.191, 5.031, 9.655, 7.104, 6.711, 5.775, 7.480, 7.495, 7.415, 8.383, 5.727, 5.135, (3.783), 7.863, 8.231, 5.311, 7.495, 5.697, 9.303, 7.495, 5.871, (11.903), 7.279, 6.903, 10.095, 10.367, 6.719, 7.007, 9.335, 4.887, 5.783, 7.887, 7.231, 5.335, 7.135, 6.031, 5.575, 8.647, 5.311, 4.543, 9.295, 7.903, 6.255, 7.055, 6.471, 7.319, 6.895, 6.439, 5.951, 6.711, 6.119, 8.791, 7.119, 7.791, 6.519, 6.335, 7.599, 6.047, 8.295, 7.071, 10.239, 7.583, 10.079, 5.199, 7.711, 4.903, 6.207, 7.215, 6.607, 6.703, 6.231, 7.415, 5.863, 11.567, 5.447, 8.727, 6.375, 6.135, 6.407, 5.975, 8.415, 5.455, 7.327, 7.048, 7.855, 5.271, 5.319 = *7.040*

15puzzle avg50: 4.887, 5.783, 7.887, 7.231, 5.335, 7.135, 6.031, 5.575, 8.647, 5.311, (4.543), 9.295, 7.903, 6.255, 7.055, 6.471, 7.319, 6.895, 6.439, 5.951, 6.711, 6.119, 8.791, 7.119, 7.791, 6.519, 6.335, 7.599, 6.047, 8.295, 7.071, 10.239, 7.583, 10.079, 5.199, 7.711, 4.903, 6.207, 7.215, 6.607, 6.703, 6.231, 7.415, 5.863, (11.567), 5.447, 8.727, 6.375, 6.135, 6.407 = *6.893*

15puzzle avg12: 5.935, 5.455, 4.103, 4.823, 7.671, 6.687, (8.575), 6.847, 6.567, (3.655), 7.351, 6.143 = *6.158*

15puzzle avg5: (7.359), 5.935, 5.455, (4.103), 4.823 = *5.404*


----------



## qqwref (Jan 25, 2014)

First sub-3 solve 
15 puzzle (4x4) in *2.905*, 56 moves, 19.277tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




136125104149871315211

DRUUURDLDRULLDDRRUURDLUULDDRRULDLLURRDLUULDDRUULDRURDLLU


----------



## soup (Jan 25, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in *2.759*, *36 moves*, 13.048tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




496121583214151311710

LDDRUULDRULLDDRULLDRUUULDDRURULDRULL



movecount world record !!!


----------



## soup (Jan 25, 2014)

48 puzzle (7x7) in *48.192*, 829 moves, 17.202tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




822420264145471142381516102321321827129243534244291937286132540363343131394648303517714

DDLDRRUUDDDUUULDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRURRDLLLULUURRDLLRDRURDLLLURRDLLRRRLLLUDURRDLLDRRURRDLLLLLRUUURRUUURDLULDDDRUULLDDRRLDRURLLDRUULDDRULLDDRRULLDDRUDRUUUUUDRULDRULLDRULLDULULDDRUULDDRRRULULLDDRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLDUUUDDRDLUUURDDDLUURRDDLLUURUUULDDDDRUULDDRURDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLUURULLDRULULDDDUUDRULDDRULUUDRDLLUURDLURRDLLDDRRLUDLDRRUUULLDDDRURUDLDRUULLDDRRULLUUURDLDRUULDDDRUURDDLURRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURDLUURRDDULRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURDLUUURDLDRULDDRURRRUDRRLURDLLURRDLULDULDLLLURRDLLURDLURRRRLDLLLURRRLLDRRURDLLLLURRRRURDLULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLUURRRDLURRDLURRDLLRRRLLUULDDRURRDLLLURRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRDLUULRDLURRDDLULDRRRURULDRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDDRURRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRULLLLLLDRRLULDRRULDRRULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRDRULLLDRRULLDRLLURRDLULDRRULDLLU




edit: two in a row

48 puzzle (7x7) in *46.961*, 789 moves, 16.801tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




232632342138915308563540361637201410181243112346442817457222527133294421347244131394819

DDRRRRRULDDRULDDRULDDRULLLDDRRRULLLLRRULLLDRDLUURDDLUURUULDRDLURDDUUDDLURDRDLLURURUUULLDDRDUUDDDRUULLDRDRUUULDLDRRULDDRULLLDRDURRLLLDRRRURURRDLLURRDLULLLLDRURLDRULDRRULLDRRULRRRUULLDRRULLDRULLDDURRLLLRURLDRUULDLDRULLDRDLUUUURDDUDDDUULURDDDDLUUURDDDLUULDDRURURDLLURRRRDLLLURRURRDDLLULRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRDUDLURDLLURDLURUUULDDRRRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLURDLURRDLLDRRULLDRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUUURDDDLUURRDDLLURRRUUUDRDDLDUUUURDDLURRDDLLURRRDLLLUDLURULLDRRULDDRULLLUURDDLUDRURDLULDRUDDRUUDLURDDLURDLUURRDRRRUULLLRDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDDRULDDRURURDLLURRRDLLLLDRRRRUULURDLURRRDLLDRURDLLLLURRULDDRUURDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLURRULLDRULLDDRUULDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRDUULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLDRURLLDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRULLDLURRDLLULDRRULL


----------



## soup (Jan 26, 2014)

2x2 - 6x6 slidysim relay in *56.905*, *876 moves*, 15.394tps



Spoiler: Times



6x6: 25.592
5x5: 22.049
4x4: 6.305
3x3: 2.263
2x2: 0.696





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 6x6




2311282291927213512173154981052024261376163018341412231332532
RRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULLDRRULDLLRRULDLLLUUURDDDLUURDRDLLURRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRRULDRLLDRRULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULULDLDDRRULLUURDLDRURDLURRLRDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURDLURRDLLLURRULDLDRRUULLRRLLURRDLLDRURDLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLULRURLLDDRURRRRDLLURUULDDURLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRRUDULLURRDLURRDLLURLRRRDULLLRRDRLURDLLLURRDLURRRDLLLLUUDDLURDLURRDLURRRRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRULDRRUURRDLURRDLLLLLURRLLRRDLURRRDLLURRDLULLDRRULDRULLRLDULDRUL

25.592, 424 moves = 16.568tps





Spoiler: 5x5




381116122041565142312718219171024221319
RLRDLURRDLURRDLLLURRRRDLURULLLDRRRULDRULLLLDDRRULLDRURULLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLURRRRUULDRULLDRDLUURDDLURRUULDRULLDRULLLDRRDLLURDDLUUDDUURDDLDUUDRUULRDDDLUUURDLDDRUULDUURDULDDRLURULDRLUDDRULURDDLUDRUULDRDLUURDDLUURRDLLURRDLLRUDRURDLLURULDDRURRULDRULLDRRULLLDRULLDDRUURDLLURRDLURRDLURRLRDULLRRDLUDRULDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULDLLURDRULL

22.049, 333 moves = 15.103tps





Spoiler: 4x4




103111415247912158613
RLDRRULLLDRURDLURRULLDRRULLDRULLDRDLURRUURDDLULURDLDRURULLDRULLDDRURURDLULDRRULDLULDRRULLDRUL

6.305, 93 moves = 14.750tps





Spoiler: 3x3




46571283
RLLDRDLUURDDLUURRDDLLUU

2.263, 23 moves = 10.163tps





Spoiler: 2x2




312
DLU

0.696, 3 moves = 4.310tps






Sad because the 25.510 would otherwise count as a pb for the 35puzzle


----------



## soup (Jan 26, 2014)

2x2 - 10x10 slidysim relay in *9:34.961*, 9006 moves, *15.664tps*



Spoiler: Times



10x10: 3:17.764
9x9: 2:21.269
8x8: 1:41.979
7x7: 1:03.482
6x6: 41.386
5x5: 17.896
4x4: 7.937
3x3: 2.488
2x2: 0.760





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 10x10




603459487898278332963364026658625761568593339539181031431453897764121367135945254208844841519735199912275292569422496381621768076546874285079878623927255812641113690827170568974543047491737
LUUURDDLURDDLUUDDURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLLLRRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDRLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLURDLLURRRRRRDLLLLURULLDRLDRULLLUUDLLRRLURDLDRURDLDRURDLURRLLRLUUUUUURRRRRRULLLRDRULLDRDRLDLUULDRULLDLLDRRULDRRRULRDLULDDRUULDDDDRUULUDDDDRURUULUDLDDRUUULDDDURULDDDRUULLDDDRRUULLLDDRRRUUUURRUUUUULRRRDDLUULDRULLLDRULLDRRRDLULDDRUULUDDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUULUDDDDRUUUULDDRULUDLDRRDLDRUULDDDUUULRLDDRRURLULLLLLDDDRRRRRUUUDLLLLLLDDRRRRRRUUUUULUUUUDRULLDRDRUULDLDDRDUUDDRUURDLDRURDLDRUURDDLDRULDLDRDUUDDRUULDDRUULDLLLUULLDRULLDRDDLUUURRRRRDUULLRDRRRULLDRULUDDULLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLDRULLDRDDDLUUULURRRRRRULLDRULDRRULLDRULLDRRRURLLLLDRRUULLDLRRRLULLDLDRRRULLLDRRUULLDRLDRULUUULDRULDRULDDDRUULURDLDRURDDLUURRRDDDDDDDLLDLUDRULUUUUURRLDDDDDRLURDLLUUUUURRRDDDDDDULLLUUURRRDDURDDDULLLLUURDRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLULURLDLUURDDLUURRRRRRRUDLDUULLDRRDLULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULULDDRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDDLUUUDRDLDUUDRDLUUDURRRRURUUUDLRRULLRUULDRLDRULLDDDRDUUUDDRUULDDDRUULLLUURLDDUURDLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLRULLDRRULLDRRLDDDDLLUUUURRDDDLDRLLUUUURDDDDLUUURRDDDLLUULURRRRDDDLLLUURURRDRDDLLLLUUUUDURDRURRLLRRULLDRRULLDRULLLDRULRULLDRRDLULLRRDDLUULDRRULLDRRLDULDDRUURDDLUULDDRUDRDDLUUULRRLLDDDRRULULDDRUURRUULUUULDRLDULDURRDLDUULDDRULDDRULDDRULLLDLRULDRULURRDLRRLURDLLURRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRRRULLLDRULLDRULRRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDDDDRRUUUULLDLDDRDRRUUULULDLLDDDRRRRUULLLLDDRRRRUURRLLLRULLLLURDDLURDRRRURRULLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDLDLLDRRULRURRDURULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRDDLUURRRRRRURULLRRDLDUULDDRULLDDRURULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRULLDRDDLUURUDRDDLLURURDRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLULRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUUURURUULLRRDLLRRULLDRRDLLULDRRULDRDLURDDLURRDLDDLUURRDDLLULUULDRULDDDURULURDLDDRUUURRRRRRDLULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLDLRRULLLUUURLLDRURDLDRURDLLDRRULLDDDDRRUUULLDDDRRUUULLLDDDRRRURRRRUUUULDRDDLUURUDDDLUUURDDLURRDLLUDDURDDLUUURDDLDUURDRDLLURURDRDLLLURURRDDLLLLURRLLRRRLDLLURDLURRDLURRDLULLLUURRLLLUURDLDRURDDLULDRLDRULLDLLURDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLUURRRUULLRDRDLULDRDLURRDDLLULLUUULDRULDDDRUULDDRURDDLUDLLDRRRLUURDLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLULRDRULLLLLLDRRRRRRUDUUUDRULRRULLLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRUULLDDDDRUULUURDLDRULDDDRURULULDDDDRULURURDLULDDDUUDRULDDRUUURDRRRDRRURDLULLUDDRUULDDURLDRULDLULLRULLURLLDRDUULDDDRUULDRRRLLLDRRURDLLURDLLUUUUDDDUURRDRLLLDRULDDRURRRDLLLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRULDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDDDRRRURDULDLLULRDLURRRRUULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDDRUUURDURDLULDDUUDDRULLRRLLDRRULLDRUDUDLDRUURRRRRLDLURRDLURRRLDLURRRDLLLURRLDLLLLUUDRDLLURDLURRRDLLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURULLLDDRRULLLDRRUDLUDUDURDLURRRULLRRLRRDRLLLLLLLDRRRRRRURLRRUULDDRULLLLRDRURRDLULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRRURLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRURLLLLLURRDLLDRRUDRRRULLDRUDLLLURDRRRLULLLLDDRRURULLLRRUDDURRDLLDLLURRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDLUURRDDLLUUURDLDRURRLLLRRRDLLURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURDLLURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURLDRRRRLURRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURULDDRURRULLDRRRULLLLLDLDRRRRURRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRRULLDRRUUDRRRURRRRDLLURDRULLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRLULDRRULLDRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLRDULLLLDRULDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRURDLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDLUDLURDRULLDRULDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULDRRULDLLURDRULLLDRULDRRULLDRUL

3:17.764, 3276 moves = 16.565tps





Spoiler: 9x9




2663425044554854285824520226110785377157325177460765659116980673937329287163016431365356619313464574752684364114794518334038707221233249627527951711246
DRULDULRRLDDDRUUULDLDRRULDDDURUURDRRRUULDDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRDDLLUURDDDLUURDDLUULDULLURRLDLDRULDDRURDLURRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLURDLLLLLUURRRULRRDLULLDRRDLUUULDDRULDDDRUUUUUULDLRRLDDRUULDLRDRULLDDDRRLDRUUULLDLDDRRRUULLLLDDRRRRUUUUULUUURRDDLDLUURRDDLDULURRDRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRDRURULUDDDUURLLDDRRULULLDDRRRULDRULLDRUULDDDUULDRDDULUURDDDLUUURDDDDULURDDDUUULDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRURDLLRRRUUDRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRLLRRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRUULDLDRDURURDDLUUULLDRRULLLDDRDRUULDRULLDDRUUULLDDRURDLULDDRUUDUULUDLLLURRRDRULDLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRLLDLRRRULDDRUUUDURULLLULLLURDLLRRRDLLRLURDLDRURDLDRURDLURRRLLLRRRRLLLLRRRDLLURRDLLLDDDRRRUUULLLLUDDDDRRRRUULLLLLLDDRDRRRRURLDLLLLURRRRRRULLULLLDRRRRDLRURDLULLLLLLDRUURRRRRRRUUUULDLRRDLULLRDRDLULUDDRDLULDRDLULLRDRULLDRUULLDDRUULDDDUULDRDLURRLLURDLURRRDLLUURRDRLDLLURRRDLLURDLURRRRLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLLURLLRRDLURRRRRDLLLLLUUDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRURLUUUUULDDRUULLDDRUURDLRLDLRDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULLDDRRULULDLDRRRULLLDDRUUDRRRLLLURRDLLURRRDLLRUUUULLLDRURDLDRUUDDDUURDLDRURDLLDLLDDRRURRLLDLLURRRRRLUUUDRDLLLLLLDRRRRRRURULLLLLRULLLDRLURLDRULDRURDDLULRLDRURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRULDRULLLDDRURULLLLDDRRRUULRLLDRUULDRDLUULRURRLRDLUULDLRDRLDULDRRLRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRDRULDDRUUURRRRRULDRDLULDRULLLRRULLDRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLLUURDDLDRUUDDRLURDLDRRULLDRDRRULLULDLDRURRRULLLLDDRRRRUULULDLLDDRRRRRULRDLUURDRURULDLRRLDRULUDRLRRDLLUURDDLURDLLLLUULLURDLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRURDLLLURRRRDLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRRRRULURLLURLULRRLDRDLURRDLLUURDDLUULDDRULDDRULLLDDRRRULLUUULLRRLLDDRURLDDLLURRDLUURULDDRULLDDRDRUULLDDRRULRULDUURRDDLLURRDLLULURDDUULDDRURRDLLURRRRDLLLLUUDRLURDLDRUULRRRULLLLDRDRURULLLDDDRRUULLDDRRURRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUURRRRRRDRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRDLULRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRURDLLLLUDDRRURLLLRRDLLULDRRRRURRUULDRDLUULDDRULLLLLDLDRRRRRURUULDDULLLULDLRRDRRRRULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRUDULLLLRRRRULLLLLLDRUDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRLDLUURRRRDDRULLDLLURRDLLURRRLDLURRDLLURDLURRULLDRRULLDDDURURRRDLLLLUURRRRDLRULLDRRULDLRRULLDRRULLLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDDRULLDRULLDURRRRLLLLDRURRRULLDRULLDRULLLDRDUULDRRULLDRDLURULDRDLURRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRLRULDRULDLULLLDRULDRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLRRDLLURDRULDLULLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLLLLDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLLDRRULLRDLDUULDRRULDLU

2:21.269, 2286 moves = 16.182tps





Spoiler: 8x8




613751643342213181535150572142175860323916591133364472826143852854948232244662452710562049304763195329253411240554315
DLUDRURUULLDDRRULUDDDRLLLLLLDRDRULURDLDRURDULRRRLDLLURRRRUULDLRDRULLDRDURULLDLRRULLDRLUUULLURDLDRURDLDRDRULURRDDDDDLLUUUURRDDDLLRDLUUURRDDDLLUURRRDDLLLURRRDUDLLLULDRRRRULLLLULDRULUDDUULDLDRDRURUUUUUULLLDRURDRLLDRURDLDDRUULDDUDDRULDRUULDDDRUUULDDDRULLDDRRULLLDRURRRRRUUUUDRDDUUULDDRUDLURDLULLDRRDLULLDRRDLULDRURULLLDDRURLLLLDRRULLDRDLUURRRRURUULDRRULDDDRUULDDDRUUUUUURDDLURDDDLUURDDLURDDDULURDULDRDLUULDLLULURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDRLLURRDDDLUUULLLLLUUURRLLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLLDDRRUULLLDLDRDRUUDDLURRRULLLLLLDRRULRLLRRULDRLDURLURDLDRUURDDLUUULRRDDRUULDDRULLDRULLDDRURULLLDDRRUURUULDLDRDRUURDLLURRDRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRULDRDLULLLURULUULDDDRUULDDDRUUULDDRULDDUULDDRULDDRULLUUURDDLDRULDDRURRRDLLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRLLLDRRRRULDLLLLRUULDRULDDRUUURULLDRRRULLLLDRRRDLUULDDDRUULDUURDLDRULDDDRUULLDDRRUURUULULLDRUDRDLDUUULDDDRUULDDDRULDRUULDDRURDLLURDLURRRDLLLURRDLLURLDRRULDLURUULDDRULDRLDDRUURRDULLDDLURURRRRLDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRLURDRLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRLLLDURRRDLLLLLRRLLURRRDLLLUDRRRLLRRULDLLUUUULDDDRUURDDLULDRRULDLURRDLULRURRRRRULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULUDDRRULLURDLLDDRDRUUULLDDDRRUULLLDRDRRURLLDLULDRRURURRRRLLDRRULLLLLLDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLLRULDRURRDLLLURDLURUULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRDLLURDDLUURDDLURRRRURRRULDDRULLLLLLULDRULDDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRLLLRURRRLDUDRDLLURLULRRRRDDLLUULDRRULLLDLRRRULLLDLDRRURULLLDDRRURRRRRULDLLURRRDLULDRULLLLLLRRRRRRDRULLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRUDRULLDRRRULLDRUDLLURRDURDLULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRULDLRRUDLULDRRULDLLURDRULLDRULDRRULLLDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULDLLURRDLUL

1:41.979, 1516 moves = 14.866tps





Spoiler: 7x7




193413220312113421215442233342616303511414338234745283659210467254886272939171424371840
RRRDLURRRULDLDRRULDLDRRURDLLURRUULDDRULDRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRURLDRULLUUUURDDLLDRRURDLLRDRURDLLLDRRRULUUULDRULRRRUUDDULDRULLLDRRULLLRDLLDRRRRRULLLLDRULRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRDLLLRLRULLDDRDURUULDLDRDRUUULLDDRRDULDDRUUULDLDRDRUDUULLDDRRURRRUUULDDRULUULDDDRUULDLRRLDLRRULDDRURDLULRLULDDDRUULRDDLUUUDDRUULDDLURRRRRDLLLLLRURDLURULLDRDLUURDDLUULDDRUURUUURRLRDLULDRDDLUULDRDLULDRDLURDDLUURDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLRRRULLDRRDLUDLURRDLUDLURRDLLLRRRURDLLLURRDLLURDLLUURULDDRULURRRULDRDLULLLDRDDRURULLLUURLDDRUULRDLURDLDRURRDLLDRURDLLLDRRRUULLLLDDRRRRURLLURLUULDDRUULDDDURRRDLLLURLDURDLURULDDRURRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLUURRRULLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRDLLULDDRUURDDLUURDDLULDRRULRRRRULLLDRURDLURLLLDRURDLURRRRDLLLLURDLULLURRDLLRDRULLRDULDRUULDRDLURRULDLRDRRUURLDDLLURRURDLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRLLLRURRLLDRULLDRULDRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRULLDRRULLLLDDLUURRDLULDRRULLDDRULURRDLURRDLURRDLLLURRDLULDRRULLRDLULDRUL

1:03.482, 904 moves = 14.240tps





Spoiler: 6x6




3918203430107138123164127332523352632222417216292114281951511
LRUURDDLUURRDLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRLLURRDDLUULLDRRULULLDLDRDRUUDRUUUULDDDRULDDRURDLLLLDRRRRULUUUULDRDDLLRUULDDRULDDRUUDDULLDDRRULDLURLDRURDLLURRULLDDRUURRRDLURRDLULLLLURRRDLLRRLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLDRRRUULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLUURRDLLRLDRULDDDRUULDDRUUULURRLDLRDRRULLLRRLLDRRRLLRRLLRULDRUDLRURRDLLDRUURDLUDRLUDRDLUUURDLDURDLULDLRRLDRURRUULDDRULLDRRULLLLDDRRRURUULDLRRLLLULDLDRRRRRULLLDLUURDRLDLUURRDRLLLRRDLLUURRDDLLRRURDLLURDLLURDRULDRUDLURULLLDDRRRULRDLULDLURRRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLDLRRLLUDRRULLDRULLDRULLDDRURRUDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLRRRDLULLDRRRRULLLDRRULLRDLRULDRULLLDRULDRRULDRRULLDLRRDLULUDRDRULLURRDLULDRRULLDRUL

41.386, 613 moves = 14.812tps





Spoiler: 5x5




111365214159241812171423161910832022217
LLRUULDDRUDRLLLURDRURDLLURDLURDLURRRDLLLURDLURRRUUULDDRULDLRDRUULDDRULLLDDRRULLUUURDLDRURDLDRULLLDDRRURULDURDLDRULLLUURDDLUURDRDLLUURRRDDLLURURDLURRDDLULRULRLLURRDLURRDLDRULLLDLURULDDRULURDDLUURRRLDRDUUDULDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDLURRRDLLURDRULLDRRULLDLURRDLULDRRULDLU

17.896, 263 moves = 14.696tps





Spoiler: 4x4




215871412313159111064
LDDRULDDRULUULLDDRDLURUULRDDUDUULDRDLURDLDURDLUUDRRUURDDLDUUUDLRULLDRDLURURLLDRRULLDRULDRRRULLLRDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULL

7.937, 115 moves = 14.489tps





Spoiler: 3x3




38416257
RDDRULLDRULURDRULLDRULDRRULL

2.488, 28 moves = 11.254tps





Spoiler: 2x2




231
LDRUL

0.760, 5 moves = 6.579tps


----------



## soup (Jan 26, 2014)

2x2 - 5x5 slidysim relay in *22.493*, 351 moves, 15.605tps



Spoiler: Times



5x5: 12.301
4x4: 6.426
3x3: 3.318
2x2: 0.448





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 5x5




141261091923111513203224158182211772416
RRRDDRDDLLUURDDLULUURDLDRULDDRURRDLLLLURDLUURRDLLDRURURRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURURULLDRDRUULLDLDRRRUDLLDRRUULLLDDRRRULLLURRDLURRDLULURRRDDLURULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRDLURRULLDRDLURURDLULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDLRULDRULDRRRULLDRRULDLLU

12.301, 226 moves = 18.372tps





Spoiler: 4x4




132113127819515101464
RRUULDDDRUULLDDRULUUDDLUURDDLURDDLURRUDLUULDDRUDRURDLLUULDDRURDLUULDRDLURRRULLDRRULDLUL

6.426, 87 moves = 13.539tps





Spoiler: 3x3




25461783
ULURRDLLRRLLDRRLLRRUDLRLLRRLULDRRUULL

3.318, 37 moves = 11.151tps





Spoiler: 2x2




123
L

0.448, 1 moves = 2.232tps


----------



## soup (Jan 26, 2014)

2x2 - 7x7 slidysim relay in *1:59.460*, 1895 moves, 15.863tps



Spoiler: Times



7x7: 55.993
6x6: 32.394
5x5: 17.144
4x4: 9.641
3x3: 3.624
2x2: 0.664





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 7x7




340361922215107142316384843244230462521203428113154451312261737328693933473511844412729
DURRDLLDRRULURDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRULDUULDDRLLLLURRDLLURRDLURURDRLLLUDDRUDLURRRDLLLURDLURRDLURRDLULLUULLDRDRUULDRUDLURRDLLURDLDRRRULLDRRLUDUDURDLULLDRDRURULLLDDRRURRUULDRDLULLRDRULLLDRRULLLDRRDLULDRRULURUDRRRUUUUDRULDDDRUUULDDDRDUUULDDDDRUUULLDDDRRUULLLDDRRRULLLLURDLLRUDLURDLDRURDLURRLURURDULRDLUUULDDDRUDLULDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUUURDDDLDUUURDDLUDRURDLLURURDLURRDLLURRRDLURURDDLURRDLLLURUULDDRULRRDRUULLLDLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRLURRDLLURRDLLULRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLULDRRRULRDLULURDLURRRDLLLURDLLURRDLLURDLURRRRDRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRULLLDRRURLLLLDDRURLRLDRUULLLDRRULLDURLLRRLURDLLRRLDDRUULDDRULLDRURRRRRULRLLDRRULLLRDULLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRUDDDRULLUURDLDRURDLLURRRDLLLURDLURRRRDLLLLURDLURRRRDRDULURRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURDLLURRRULLDRULLLDRRLDRURRRULDRULLDLRRULLDRULLDRULLDDRUURRRRDLLURRLRRDLLURDRULDLLURDULDRUDLURDRULLDRULLDRRULDRULDLULDRULLDRRULDLU

55.993, 916 moves = 16.359tps





Spoiler: 6x6




3021242886311272516121353223183135293347263492212151920171014
URDUUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULUDDDDRUURDDLURRDLLLURLURDLURRRRRDDLLLLURULDLURRLLDDURRULLDDRURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRULLDRRULUDDLLRRULLRRLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRRULLUUURDDLURDDLURDLLURRRRLDLLLURDLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURURULLURDLURRDLLRRLDRULLDDRRULDDRUULLLDRDRURLLLDRRRULRRRULLLDRRURLLLDRULLDRRULLLDRDLUUUURDLDRULDRRLLDRURDLUURRDLRULDRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLUURDLDRURRRUULDRDLULLDRRULLLLDDRRRURURULDDRULLLDUULDRDLRULDRURDLURRDLLLURLLURDLRRLLDRURDUUDDLURULDRULLDRDLUURRDRULLDRRRULLLRDRRRULLLRDRRULLLLLDRURLLDRULRDRULDRRULDRRULLDRULLDLURRDLULDRUL

32.394, 522 moves = 16.114tps





Spoiler: 5x5




123622147129212017131051519241124188163
RRUULDDRUURDDDUUDDLUURDDLULLURDRLLRURDLDUUDLURRDLUUUDLURDLDRULDDRRRULLULDDDRURULLDDRRULUULDRULDRLURDLDRUULDDRURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRUULDDRURDLLLDRRRRULRDLURULLLDLDRRRULUURDDLURDLLLURRRRDLLLUULDDUUDRDLURRRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURRDRULLLRDRRRULLDRRULDLULDRRULLLDRDUULDRRULDLU

17.144, 269 moves = 15.691tps





Spoiler: 4x4




271361511951241481310
UUDLURDDLURRRDLLLUUURRRDDDLURULDRULLLDRRLLRRLDRUDLULDRRULUULDDRURRULLDRULLDDUURDULDDRULURRDLURRDLULDRRULLLRDLURDULRRDLULDRRULDLU

9.641, 128 moves = 13.277tps





Spoiler: 3x3




43756182
RDUULLDDRRULDLURULDDRURULLDRDUULDRRUDULLDRRULLDRRULDRULL

3.624, 56 moves = 15.453tps





Spoiler: 2x2




231
DRUL

0.664, 4 moves = 6.024tps


----------



## soup (Jan 27, 2014)

Everything <=7x7 slidysim relay in *10:13.003*, *9088 moves*, *14.825tps*



Spoiler: Times



7x7: 53.903
6x7: 45.427
5x7: 34.477
4x7: 26.096
3x7: 19.321
2x7: 10.240
7x6: 48.879
6x6: 39.296
5x6: 33.968
4x6: 22.352
3x6: 13.825
2x6: 6.152
7x5: 36.022
6x5: 31.627
5x5: 17.285
4x5: 12.313
3x5: 10.335
2x5: 4.432
7x4: 23.243
6x4: 17.597
5x4: 18.936
4x4: 6.143
3x4: 5.467
2x4: 2.693
7x3: 16.352
6x3: 13.256
5x3: 9.648
4x3: 7.331
3x3: 3.213
2x3: 2.024
7x2: 4.960
6x2: 5.224
5x2: 4.884
4x2: 3.317
3x2: 2.103
2x2: 0.662





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 7x7




133343249394711483645364142223163120735403430104221444615284117823726123818512532192927
RRRUUUUULDDDRUUUULDDRULDDDDURUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUUULDDDRURDLLUDLURDLLURDLURRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRUDUUDRRURUUUULDLDRDRUULDDRULDLDRDRUULLDDRRULLULDRDRRULLLLRDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDDRULDRRULLURRDLURRRRULDDRUULUDDDURULDDUUUDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDLLURRDLURRRDLLLRUULDDRULLUDLURRDLLURRDLURRDLLDRRUULLDRULLDRDLURULDRDLURUUULDDDRUULDDRULULDDDRRUUDRUULDDRUURDDLULDLLRUULDDRURDLLUUUURDDRLLDDUUDDRULRDLURUULDDDRURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLUUUUDDRRUULDDDRUULDLRDRULLDDRRULLDRURRRRURLLRRLDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRLLDRRURLLLDRDLURRRRUDULRRRULLDRDLURRUULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDDLUURDRUULDRULLDRDDLUURRDLLRRDLLUULURDLDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLLUDLURDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRDLULRUDLDRUDRLURDLLURRRULDRLURRRDLLLLLLDRRRRRULULLRRLLDRRULLDRULLDRDLULDRRULRDUUDRULDRRULDRRRLLLRRRULLLRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRURLLLDRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLRLLLDLURDRULLDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLRDULLRDRULLDRRURLLDRRULLDRULDRRULLDLURRDLULDRRULLRDLU

53.903, 918 moves = 17.031tps





Spoiler: 6x7




2661312114381751528403363372437162730122321910228113529201339239253418414
URDDLDDRULUDDDUDRULDDRURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRULDRULLDRUULLLLDDRRRRLLDRUULLLDDRULUUURRDLULURDLDRULDDRULDDRURRDLLLDRRURULRRRUUUULDDRULDDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRURRDLLDDRUURDDLUURRDDLLURRRDLLDUUURDLRDLLRRULDLURRRUUUULDDRDLULDLDRRULLDRRUULLDDRULLDDRULULUURRDLDULRDLURDRRRULLDRULLDRRLLDRLLURRDLDLURULDRDLUURRRLUDURURDDLDUURDDLURDLLULRRLLRRDLLURRRRDLLLURLDLURUUULDDRULDDRULLRRLLDDURULDRRULLDDRURRUULLDDRRULLRDRRULLLDRDRURULLLLDDUURRRDDLURULLLDDRRUUUDRRULDLDRRURUULDDRULDRDDLUURDLDRUDLURULDDRULURULDRULLDRRULLLLDDRRUDLLURRULLLDRRLLDRRUUULDDRULDDLURRULLDDRUURRRRDLURULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRDLLURRDLLURDLURRRDLULURDLLDRRUURRDULDRULDRRULLDLLURRRDLLULRRRDLLLLURRDLURRDLULDLURRDLULDRRULDLU

45.427, 677 moves = 14.903tps





Spoiler: 5x7




22371431520192533427817321118312813634301292410512921221626
LLLLURDLDRURDLDRURLDDRUULRLDRULDDRRUULDDUURDLDDRUULDDRUULLDDRUUDLDLLURRDLULUUUURDDDUUDDLUURDDLURDDDLRLUDRULDRULURDDLUURRRRUULDRLLLDRDRRUULDDRULDLURRUUULDDRUULLDDRRULLDRRULLLDDRUULDLRRRLULDLDRDUUURDLDDRUULLDDRRUULLDDRURURUULDRDLULLDRRDLULDRDLUUDUUURDLDDRUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLLLURRLLRRRLDLLURRDLUDLURDLURRRRULLDRRLLRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRRULUULDDRUUULDDRULDDRURDLLURRRLLLRRDRLLLURDRURDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLURRRUULDDRUURDDLURULDRULLDRULLLDDRRULLDRUULDDRURRRULLDRRULDRULLLRDLLURRRLLLDRURLDLURRLLRRDLLUDRURLL

34.477, 532 moves = 15.431tps





Spoiler: 4x7




132022712726172291915111412546182423310582116
UUUDRULLDUUUDRULDDDRUURDDDLDUUUURDDDDLUUURRDDDLLLURRRDLLLURULDRDLUURRRUUULUDDDRUUUDDDUUULLDDRRUULDDDRUULDDRUULDDLRURDLDRUULDDDRULULDLDRRRLRULLLUUURDRDLLDRUULDDRUULDDRULDDRURRDLLLURRRULDRUULDLDRDLULDRRULUUUDDRUUULDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULLDRDRULLDRURRULDRULLDRRULLLDRDLURRUUURDDLURDDDULULLUURDRDLLURRDLLDRRUDLULDRRUULDLUURDLURDLDRURRLLLRDLUURRDDLULURDLURRRDDLLURULRDLRULDLURRRDLLURRDLLLURDRULLDRULDRRULL

26.096, 399 moves = 15.290tps





Spoiler: 3x7




1319142029112310161861117815574
DDDDRRDDLUULDDRURDLULUURDDLURDDLUUURUUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUURDDDDLUUURDDDULRUDDLUURDDLULDRUURUULDRDLULDRRDLLDUUDRDLUDRULUDRDLDURULURDDUURDLDLURUDULRDLURRDLLRURUUULDDDRUUULDLDRDDRUULLDDRRUUDUUULDRDLUURDDLDUUUDDRLDUUURDDLDRUULDDRUULDRULLDRUDLDRULURRDLLURRULRLLDRRULLDDRUUDLURDRULLDRULDRRULLDRUL

19.321, 288 moves = 14.906tps





Spoiler: 2x7




29811121101356347
DDDDLDRULDDRUUUULRUULDRDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURUULDRDLUURDDDDDLUUURDDDUDLUUURDLUURDLURDDLRUULDRDLURDDLUUUURDLDDRUULDDRUULURDDLURULDRUL

10.240, 129 moves = 12.598tps





Spoiler: 7x6




1541233911771811312434364352791221838291040281432019255637303213162233226
RRULLUUULDDRURULLDRULDDUURRDLULDDRULDDRUULDDDRULLURDLURRDLURRRDDLDLUURRDDLLURRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLLLRURRRDUULDRRULLDRRULLDRURLULLDLDRRUULDLDDRULLUUUULDDRULDDRULDDDRUULDDRURDLULURDDLURRULDUUULDDDRUULDDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRURDDLULLLURLLDRULDRRULLDRRULLDRURDLLDRUUULDRUULDDRURRRULDDULDRRULLDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLURUDDDLUUURDDLURDDLURRRULULUDLRDLDRUUULDDDRUULDDRURRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLURRRDLLUUULDDRUUDRULLDDRRRULLLLLDDRRURRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRLLURLLDRRULLDRRULULRDLURDDDLUURDDLUURRRDRULDLUUDLRRULRRRRDDLLLULULDDRURRRRDLLLLLLUURDRDURULLLDRRDLUUDRRRRULLRLDRRURDLLLLLLDRRRRRRUULDLLURRLLLLRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLLLLURDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULDRRULDRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULL

48.879, 796 moves = 16.285tps





Spoiler: 6x6




2715161352543029332117112210121439232138519183124343226287206
LUUULDDRDUULDRUDDLURRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLRRRLLLURURRDDLLLURRRUUULDLDDRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDDRRURRUULDRULLDRRLLLLLRRRULDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRURLLLURUDRLLURDLDRULDDRULDDRULURDLDDRUULDDRUURDRRUUULDDDRUULDLDRRULLRUDRULLRRLDRULURRDDDLUUULDRDLDUUDRDLUUULDDRURDDLULDRRULLUUULLRDDLRULDRRRULLDDRRRULULDLRRRRLLURDLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDDRRRLLLULDLRRRRRULLLLRRRRULLLLLDDRRRRRULULLLLDRULURDLURRRLLLDRURLDURRRDLLLLURRRDLLLDRRRULLLDRRRURRDLLLLUULDDUUDRLRDLURRRRULLLLURDLDRUULRRRDDLLURRDLLULRRRRRDLLLLUULDDRURRRRULLLDRRRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLDRURLDLURRULLDDRULURDRULDRRRULDRRULLLDRRULLRRRLLDRRULDRULLLRRLLLRDRRULLLDLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULDRRULLDRURLL

39.296, 642 moves = 16.338tps





Spoiler: 5x6




2416621323211471104282052226121518317259192729811
RRDRUULDDRULDLLURURDDLURUUULLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLRRRRLULLLDRRDLULDDDRUUULDDDRUUURDDLLRRLDRLULDRRUULLURDLDRURRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLUDRUUULURDLDDRUULDLDDRRULULDDRRUDLURULDDRULULUURDLRRRRLDLLLUDURDLDUUDDRURUULDLDRDRLUURRDLDLURRDLURRDLLLLURULDDRUULDDDRUUDDLUDRUUDDLURUURRLDLURRDLURRDLUULLLDRDRURRULDRULLDLRRRULLLDLRRRULLLDDRURRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULDRULLDRURDLLURLDRULDRRULLLDURDLURDRULLDRULDRRULLLDRULDRRULLDRULDRLRLRLRRRULDLURRDLULDRRULLDLURRDLULDRRULDLU

33.968, 437 moves = 12.865tps





Spoiler: 4x6




6161518492171212011102319128322513714
ULDDRURDLULLURRRDLLDRULUUULDDDRULDRUULDRLDRULDDUDRUUUUULDDDRULDRRULURRULDDRULDDDRUULDDRULULRLLRRULLDRRULLRRDLRULDRDLLURDDLUURDDLUUUURDDDULRDLURDLURRDLLURRRDLUUULDDRUULLDDRRULLDDRURULLDDRULRLRUDUDRRLURULLDRRULLRRLLRRDLULLDDRRRULRLULDRRULLLDDRDUDURULLURRRDLLURRDLLLURDRULLDRULDDRURLDLURRULDLU

22.352, 290 moves = 12.974tps





Spoiler: 3x6




1417165742131596111312108
RUURDLDDRDUUULDDDRUULDLDRRULLUUURDLDDDRUUULDDRDLURLURRLLDRURDDLULDRRUUULULDDRDLURRUULDLDRRULLDRRLDLURURULURDDDLUURULDDRULDDRULLDRULUURDLDRULDDRUUULDRRULDDRUULDDRUULLDDRRULLURDRULL

13.825, 179 moves = 12.948tps





Spoiler: 2x6




3621587104911
RDDLURULDRDLUUUURDDLDUURDDLUURDLURULDDRULURDDDLUUDDRULDUURUUDUL

6.152, 63 moves = 10.241tps





Spoiler: 7x5




19211314333292718181511282622252417720345313016103229124236
DDULDLDDRRULDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLRURRRRDLLLLUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRURDLLURRURULULDDRRULLLDRRULUDDRULLDRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRLUUDDRDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLURRDLLUURDLDRUUDULDRULURRDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRDLLURRDLLULDRRRDUULDLLUURDDLURDLLURRRRRDLLLLLRURRUULDDRULLDRRULLLDDRRULLULDRUULDDDRUURRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLLLLDRRRRULRLULULDDRUURDDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURDLLLUDRULURRRDLLLDRURRRRUDLLLLDRURRRULLLLLRDRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDLRRRRRLLLLLRDRUULLRRDDLLURRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLURRULLDRDLUURRRRRRDLLURDRULLDRRULLLDRULDRRULLLRLLLDRRURLLRDRRULLLDRRULDRRULLLRLLRDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULDRRULLDRRULLLRLDRRULDRULDLU

36.022, 605 moves = 16.795tps





Spoiler: 6x5




3291141927615720814282621232218510117292416251312
LRLURRDLDLUURDLDRURDLUURDDLUURRDDLURRDLLURRRLLLDDRRLURRLLDRULDRURDLLLRURDLLLURUDDULRRDLUUULDDRULDDRURRRULLLDRRULLLLDDRRRURLLRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLLLRRRLLDRRRLULLDLRRDLULDRRUUUUDLLDRDRULLURDLDRURRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRDLLLULRRRRRDLLLURRRUULLLDLRDRRRULLLLLDDRDURURDLULURDLDRULLUDDRULUURDDLURDDLUUURDLDRURRDLLURRRLRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRURLLRRLLDRUDRULLURRDLURRRDLLURRLDRURLLDRRULLDRULDRRULLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRUDLULLRRRDLRULDRULLLRDLURDRULLDRULDRRULLDRULLDRRULLDRURLLRDLURDRULLDRUL

31.627, 505 moves = 15.967tps





Spoiler: 5x5




223161851915248102917231116147121320214
UURLLDRRULDRULLDDDRUUULLDDDRRURDLLLLUUUURDLDRULDRUDLDRULDDRURRRULLDLLURULDDRURDLLURRRDLLLURRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRDLURRULLDRDLUURRLURRRDDLUULDDRUULLDRRRULLLLDRRLLDRRURULLLDRRULLDDRUURRDLRULDRULDRRULLLDRRLUDLURDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLRDULDURLDRUL

17.285, 244 moves = 14.116tps





Spoiler: 4x5




61151018741215131141931628179
UURDRRUULDDRUULDLDRDRULLLRRDLLDRURDLURRDLULLUURDLDRULDDRULUURDRDLURRDLLRURULLLDDRRULLDURRRLLLDRURRUULLDLDRRULLDRDLUDUUURDLDRURDLLURRRDLLLURRRULLDRRULLDRDLULDRRRLUULDRRULDRULLLDRRULDRULLDRUL

12.313, 189 moves = 15.350tps





Spoiler: 3x5




1148312261013511479
DDULDRUUUUDDLURDLDRULDDRURDLUDLUURLDRULDDRULURDRDLLURLRLDRRULDLURURDLUDUUDLURDLDRUUURDDLURDLULURDDDLUUDDRULURURDLLURRDLULDRRULL

10.335, 127 moves = 12.288tps





Spoiler: 2x5




362185497
DDDDLURULDRDLUUURULDRDLURDDLURULDRUULDDRULURDDLUU

4.432, 49 moves = 11.056tps





Spoiler: 7x4




182611417562515721192093161324121022142721823
LLDDDRURDLRUDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURDLLURRRRRDRLURDLLLLLLURDLURRRRRULDRRLLLLLLDURRRRRULLLLLDDRRRUDRULRLLUULDDRUURDDLURRDLURRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLRLLURDLUDURULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLLLDDRURDLURLLDDRRRLLLURRRRULLLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURDRULLDRRULDLLULLDRRLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRUDRULDRRULLDRRLLLRRRULLLDRRULLDRRULDLU

23.243, 355 moves = 15.273tps





Spoiler: 6x4




8162319531792221411761218201015132141
LLURRLDLLLURLDLUDRULDDRUULDDRULDDRURRDLLLURDLUURURRDRDDLLURRRDLLLULRDLULDRURRRRDLLLLLURRRRUULDDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRDLULDRRURRRULDLLLURRDLURRRULDRULLDLRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRURDLLURLUDDRUULDDRUULDRRRRRULRDLULLLLDRRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDLLURRDLULDLURRDRLLULDRRULDLU

17.597, 276 moves = 15.684tps





Spoiler: 5x4




10451158612182197111491631317
DDRLLLDRRRLLLURDURDLLURDLRRRLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRUULDRULLDLDRRRULDRULLLLDDRRURULLLDDRRRULDURDLURRUULDDRULLDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLUULDRULLDDRLURLLDRURULLDRRLULRRDLLURRDLDRULLURDULDDRULURDDDLUUDDRULURRRRULDLLURRDLULDRRULLRLLDRULDRLURDLRRULLDRULRDRULL

18.936, 248 moves = 13.097tps





Spoiler: 4x4




728141213915410651113
RRLLRRUULDDRULLDRDRURDLLLURDLUUURDLDRULDDRURURULDDRULLURDLDRURULDRULLLDRRULLDRULDURDRULDLU

6.143, 90 moves = 14.651tps





Spoiler: 3x4




8239174510611
LLDDRULDURLDURRDLLURRUDUULDLRRULLDRRULLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLURULDRRULLRDLU

5.467, 69 moves = 12.621tps





Spoiler: 2x4




2745613
UULDDRULDDRUUDUULDDRUULDRUL

2.693, 27 moves = 10.026tps





Spoiler: 7x3




7191314112015151029178186341612
RLRRRULLURDLLUDDRRULRRULLLDLDRRRRLULLLURLRRDLLURRRDLLLURDLURRDLLLLRRRRURDLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLULLLLDRRRURDLUDRRLLLRRRULULDDRRULLRULLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRRULDRULLLDRRURLLLDRLURRDLULDRRULLRRDLLURDRLLRRULLDRRULDLU

16.352, 225 moves = 13.760tps





Spoiler: 6x3




6291271014418517163131511
LRDLLLDRRURDLURULLLDRRULLRRDDLURULLDRRULLLDDRRUULLLDDRUDLRRUULDRULLDDRURRRULLDRRULLLDRRULDRLLURDRULDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULDLRULDRULDRRULLLDLURRLDURDLURRDLDUULDLURRRDLLLRRRULLLRDURDLLU

13.256, 179 moves = 13.503tps





Spoiler: 5x3




3271161054121891314
RRRRULLLDRDRRULLRDLURULLLDDRURULLDDRURDLLUDRUULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDULDURRLLRDLURDRLLRUDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLLRRDLLU

9.648, 123 moves = 12.749tps





Spoiler: 4x3




1057418269311
DDRUDRRULRULLDRLURDDLURDLLURRRULLDRRULLDLRRULLDDRLURDLUURRDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULDLUDRDLURULDDRULURDDLUU

7.331, 104 moves = 14.186tps





Spoiler: 3x3




25734816
URDLLDRRULRULDRDLULDRRUULDRULDLU

3.213, 32 moves = 9.960tps





Spoiler: 2x3




14352
LDDRUULDRDLUU

2.024, 13 moves = 6.423tps





Spoiler: 7x2




81451172312913610
URRDLULDURLRDLULDRRULLDLLULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDLULDRRUDLRULDLLU

4.960, 61 moves = 12.298tps





Spoiler: 6x2




4127586109113
RRDLULRRLDRLLURDRRULLDRRULLLLLDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDLLURRLLRDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRUL

5.224, 82 moves = 15.697tps





Spoiler: 5x2




782614935
LLLLURDRULDRRLRRULRDLULDRRULLLDRRRULLDRLURRDLULDRULLLDRRULDRULDLU

4.884, 65 moves = 13.309tps





Spoiler: 4x2




5147623
LLURRDLLLURRDLUDRULLDRLURRDLULDRRULLDRUL

3.317, 40 moves = 12.059tps





Spoiler: 3x2




25413
ULLDRRULDLURRDLULDRRULL

2.103, 23 moves = 10.937tps





Spoiler: 2x2




231
LRLDRUL

0.662, 7 moves = 10.574tps







Everything <=4x4 slidysim relay in *26.855*, *367 moves*, 13.666tps



Spoiler: Times



4x4: 5.407
3x4: 5.824
2x4: 2.104
4x3: 4.504
3x3: 2.697
2x3: 1.695
4x2: 2.296
3x2: 1.536
2x2: 0.792





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 4x4




234146811112135971510
DDLLURRDLLLDRRRUDULUUDRDLULDRRULULDRULLDDRUULDRRULDRRULDRULLRDLLURDRULLDRULDRRULLDRUL

5.407, 85 moves = 15.720tps





Spoiler: 3x4




1171392610485
DRLRDDLURRDLLURULDDRULURDDLURUULDDRUULDDRURDLLURULDDRULUDDUURDDLURRULLDRULDRRULL

5.824, 80 moves = 13.736tps





Spoiler: 2x4




4176523
RDDLURDDLUUDUURDLDRUUDULDRUL

2.104, 28 moves = 13.308tps





Spoiler: 4x3




1110573842619
DDLUULDDRURDLLURRRDLULURLLRRLLRDLURRDLLURRDLLDRRUULDRRULLDRRULLLRDLU

4.504, 68 moves = 15.098tps





Spoiler: 3x3




65821437
URDLURRDLLURLDRUULDRDLURRULLDRUL

2.697, 32 moves = 11.865tps





Spoiler: 2x3




35214
ULDRUULDDRUULDRUL

1.695, 17 moves = 10.029tps





Spoiler: 4x2




7643512
DRURDLLURRDLULDRRULLLDRRULDRULLDRUL

2.296, 35 moves = 15.244tps





Spoiler: 3x2




41325
LLURRDLULDRUL

1.536, 13 moves = 8.464tps





Spoiler: 2x2




321
URDLRUDLU

0.792, 9 moves = 11.364tps






4x2 - 4x4 slidysim height relay in *13.143*, *201 moves*, 15.293tps



Spoiler: Times



4x4: 7.271
4x3: 4.200
4x2: 1.672





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 4x4




113261415141210791358
LLLDRURDLLURRRDLLLURRRULDRULLDDLURRULLDRDLURUULDDRULURLRDLURRDDLURRDLLULRDLURRLRULDRRULLDLUDRURDLLURRDLULDRUL

7.271, 109 moves = 14.991tps





Spoiler: 4x3




1184529107613
LULDDRURDLLURRRDLULLRULDDRUULDRULDRRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLLDRULDRRULL

4.200, 67 moves = 15.952tps





Spoiler: 4x2




6724315
LLLDRRRULLDRRULDLLURRDLUL

1.672, 25 moves = 14.952tps


----------



## soup (Jan 27, 2014)

24puzzle avg125: 14.567, 15.159, 14.128, 17.760, 15.392, 17.616, 14.967, 17.895, 21.759, 16.151, 16.367, 19.159, 15.743, 13.087, 12.823, 21.447, 20.743, 15.599, 18.959, 12.655, 12.927, 16.775, 21.847, 15.103, 17.639, 20.663, 20.135, 17.071, 20.015, 20.159, 20.271, 18.471, 15.543, 17.543, 16.455, 20.319, 15.775, 17.848, 16.271, 14.775, 15.247, 17.359, 21.583, 19.847, 14.591, 15.376, 16.632, 16.639, 13.823, 22.943, 13.871, (11.407), 16.272, 23.063, 18.743, 18.423, 22.760, 16.159, 13.391, 14.399, 24.535, 19.047, 14.719, 16.399, 20.118, 16.847, 18.695, 13.799, 14.631, 16.807, 19.839, 17.271, 17.728, 18.631, 16.776, 14.375, 14.647, 14.215, 18.295, 16.527, 16.351, 11.839, 18.983, 17.255, (27.223), 20.352, 12.335, 18.023, 16.391, 17.648, 18.407, 14.215, 18.687, 15.551, 16.719, 18.791, 14.799, 19.079, 18.831, 15.263, 21.664, 17.696, 14.480, 16.456, 18.496, 17.360, 18.104, 13.888, 15.232, 20.616, 18.519, 16.792, 17.888, 19.480, 18.008, 21.472, 16.064, 21.720, 14.560, 12.007, 21.400, 15.592, 16.816, 22.216, 22.208 = *17.324*

pbs in that session: *14.655* avg5, *16.942* avg50, *17.165* avg100


----------



## soup (Jan 27, 2014)

4x2 - 4x4 slidysim height relay in *10.984*, 188 moves, 17.116tps



Spoiler: Times



4x4: 5.855
4x3: 3.024
4x2: 2.105





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 4x4




811121275910131514643
LLLUURRDLDLUURRDRDDLLLUURURDRDDLLLUUURDDLURRLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLULRRRULLDRULLDDRURULDRRULLDRULDLURRDLULDRRULDLU

5.855, 107 moves = 18.275tps





Spoiler: 4x3




2381175961410
LRURDLLDRRULLLDRUULDRDLUURRRDLLURDRULLDRULLDRRULL

3.024, 49 moves = 16.204tps





Spoiler: 4x2




2341675
ULDRRULDRRULLRLDLURRDLULDRRULDLU

2.105, 32 moves = 15.202tps


----------



## soup (Jan 27, 2014)

80 puzzle (9x9) in *2:06.665*, 2081 moves, 16.429tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




1210752748283652146216976513819137472114468546342203731792343702535587115643457940788022183377250447552937673156416524675739263016145986661623253496045

LLRRULULLLLDDRLULDRULLLDRRUULLDDRDLUURDDDLUUURDDDLDURDDLUURDDLUUURDDLURRDDDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLUURRRRRDRDLLLLLLURDLURRRRRRDRLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLRURRRRRRDLLLLLLLRURRRRRDRLURDLLLLLLRUURRRULDRDLULDRULLLDRRULDDRRULLURDLURRRDLDLUUUUUUURDRRRULDRUULDDRULLRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRDLLULLDRDDRURUULLDDRURDDLUUUDRULDLRRLDRULDRRDLLRDDULUURULDRRDDDLLUUULLLDRDDDRRRLUUULLLDDDRRRUUULULDDDDLRULLDRRRRUULLLLDDRRRRRULRLRDLURRRLUURLLLDRDRRULLDRRURDLLLLURRRUULLDDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLRRULLDRDLUURDDLULUUDURDLDRURUUUULLLDRRULDLDRRUULDDDRUULDDDRULUDLDRDRURDLLLURRLDLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULUUUURRDLDRUULUDDDRUULDDRULDRULLLLDRDRURULLLDRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDDRULLDDRRUULLDDRURLURRRRDLULDRURLLLDRURLLLLDRULDRRULLDRDLURRUUURDRDDLLULDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLULRRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLRURRRRDLLLLLURRRRLULURLURRUULDLDRRDLULLDRRDLDULULDDRRUULDDRUULLLLLURRDLURRDLURRRLLLRRDLULRRRDLULURRRRDUDLURULLDRRULLLLDDDDDDRRUUUULLRRULLDDLDRDDRRUUUULLDDDDDRLUULDRRRRLUUULLLLDDDRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRRULDRLURDLULLLURRDLLULRRRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDRLLUUULDDRULDDRUUUUULLDRDRUULDDDDRRUULLDDRURULLDRDRULLDRRRDLLUUUUDLLUDDDDRUUUULLURDURDRDLLULDDRRUULDDDRUULLDRDRUUULDDRULLDDRDRUULLLDDRRRULLURLRLUUDULDRULUDLLDRRULLDRDLUUDDDUUURDDDLUURDDDDLUDUUDRLDRULUURRDLLUDRDLUURRDDLLUUDURLRRLRRRRRUULLDDRRULDLRRLLDRRULLLLLDRRURDLURRDLULULDLUURDRRULDDRULDDRURRRDLLLLURRRRRULDRULLLRDRURDDLULRLRDLULLLLRDLLURRRDLLUURRRUULLDRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRDRUULLDDRRURULLDRRULLLDRRULLDLRRDLULDRULUUURDDLURDLRDLURDDLURRRRRLLLRULURRDDLLUUURDDLURRDRDLLLURRRRLDLLLULURRRRRRDDLLLLURULDDRURRRDRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRLLLLLDRURRRRULLLLDDRRRULLLDRRRURUURDDLUULLDDRRULLLDRRLLLDRRRURULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRURRLRRRRRURDLURDLLURDLURULDRULLLDLULDRRDLLURRRRLLLLRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURDLURRDLURRRRDLLLULLDLUURDLDRUURDRLDLURRULDRDLURRRRUDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLLRRLDRRULLLLDRRRULDRULLLLDRRRRLULLLLDRDRURULLLDURRDULLDRRULLDDRURRRRURLDRRULDRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLDRRRLUDRULDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRDLULLLLDRULDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRULLDLLURRRDLLURRDLLUDRULDLURRDLULDRRULDLU


----------



## soup (Jan 28, 2014)

99 puzzle (10x10) in *2:55.263*, 2878 moves, 16.421tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




743376264717659934531039594401314424685352082563792755974877708822903663864168981787149116097958321525877536259445164382384164389352318324126191288146721966458021272995273501896546989673057

DLULDDDRUULLDDDRRUULLDDRRUULDULLLLULUUUUURDRLLDDRRULULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRDUUULDRDDDUUULDDDRUUUUDLDDDRUULDDRURRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRRURDLURRULLLLLLURDLDRULDDRRURDLLLURRRDLLURDLLURRDLLURRRDLLLRURRDLLURRRDLUDURULLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRURDLUUUUULLURRDLDRULURRDLLDDRUULDDDRUUULDDDDRURULULDDDDRUULRRUULDDRDLULLDDRRUUUULURRDDLLURRDDLUDLURDDLURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLUURRRDDLULLLLLLURRRRDRRDULLLLRRRRDLULLLLURRRDLUUULLURDLDRRULLDRRRULRRDDLUULDRULLDDRRRULLDURRDRLLULDDRUULDDDRUUULDLDDRRURRRRDLLLLLLLURURURDLDRURDLLLLUDDRRRRURRRDLLLLLLLLRUURRRRUUUULURDLDRUURDLDDRUURDLDRULDDRULLDDRRULLDDRRUULLLDLLLDDRRRRRRUUULUUULUUDRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLULLLDLRDUULLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRDLDLUURDDLUUURDDDDDULUURDDDDLUUURDDDDULUUURDDDDLUURRRRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRDDDLRUUUDDLUUDDRDLUUUURDRDDLDLUUURRDDDLLUUURRRRUURURULDLDRRULDDRURRDDLDLUULDRRDLDULUURDDDLUURRDDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLULUUUURDDDLUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUURRRULLDRULLDRDRDLLUURRDDLLURRRRRDLLLLLLUUUULUDDDUUUURRDDLUULLDRDRULDDRULLULURDLUDDRRULDLRULDRULDRRRULLDRRULLDDRRRULDRLURDLLLDRDRURULUULDDRRDLULDDRUUUULDDDDRUUDDRLLDRUUUULURDRRUUDRULDRDLULDRDLULDRURLULDLDDDRDULDRUUULLDLDRDRUUULDRDDRUULLLDDRRRRULDURDLUURRRLLLRRRRLUUULDDRUULDDDDURULDDRURDLURRDLURRDLLLURULDRULLDDRURDLUUULULDRULLLLLURDLDRURDLURRLRDLURRDLDRUULLDDRRUDLDRUURDDLURRDLLURRDLLRRURDLLDRRULLLLRDRRRULLULULDRUUULDLRDDUULDDRRULDDRUUULDDDRUULDRULLDRULLLDDRURDDLUURDRDLLURRDLLLURRRRULULDRDLULLDRRULLDDURDLUURRRUDUUULDLDRDRUULDDRULDDRURRDLLLURRRRDLLLUUULDDRULDDRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRULDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDDDRUUDDLURUUUURULLDDRRULLDRDRURLLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLRDRDLUUULLDUURDDLURURDLDRURRDDDLRLLUDRDLUUURDDDLUURDRDLDLUUDDRULURULDRDLULDRRUUURRRDRUULLLDDRRRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLULLLDRRDLULDDRUULDDRUURRRRRRRURDDLUUURDDDLUULDRULLDRRULULDDRUDDLRUUDLDRUUUDLDDRUULLDRRULLLDRRRRLLLLDRRURULLDLRRULLDLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRULLLDDRURDLULLLURRDLLURDLDRURRDLLURUUULDLDRRULDDDRRULDLURURDLULDDRRULLLDRURRRRUDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLLRDRULLDRDLURRRRUURRLLDRUULDDRULDDRURDLLLUUDDUDURDLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRLULLDRRRULLLRDRULLLDDRRULRULLULDDRULLDRRRULLLDDRURDLUURRRLRULDRDLLLRURLLDRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDLDRDRUUDDLURUUULDLLURRDLURRLLLRDRRLLLDRRRULLDRRULLRRRDULDLULDRRULLLDRRLLDRRURULLLDDRRURRLLUURDDLLURDLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLUURRRDDLUULDRULLLDDRRULLULLLDDRRRULDLURRRULRRDULDRRULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLLRDRULLDRRUDULDRULLLLDDRRURDLULDURRRLLLLRDLURRRRRURLLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDDRUURDRULDRRULDRRURDLULDRRRULLLLRDRRRRRLULDLRDRURULLLRRDUDDLUULDRRULLDRRULLRRDRULLLLDLLLURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURDRULLDRULDRRRLULDRUDLURDRULLDRRULDLULLLDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRULLDRULDRRULLLLDRRULDRRULLDRULDLLURRDLURRDLULLLDRULDRRRULLDRRULDLULDRRULDLU



first sub-3!!!


----------



## soup (Jan 28, 2014)

24 puzzle (5x5) in *10.664*, 189 moves, 17.723tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




171231218531314192222041671115869102124

RUULDDRURRDLLLURLRULLDDRUULDDRURRUUURDDLDUUULDDDRUULDDRURDLUUULLDRRLLDRRULDRULLLDRRULLDDRUURLLDRRULLDDRRURUULDDRULLLURRDLLDRRURRDLLLULURDDLURRRRULLRDLULLDRRULDRRULLRDLURDLLURDLRULRRDLULDRUL


----------



## soup (Jan 28, 2014)

360 puzzle (19x19) in *26:56.502*, *26695 moves*, *16.514tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




188299135102763111003347125433125261252351159281701933233552641504327731615622732219916221093235217111031601052243391652921225327319615118120533823512935682184449832231572002291663323352361542132865830629314584315234114173108177405643081559734224258189219513692118146329362871524313119735331914214791531012901696434929116727831726855981481855431821420835928517110627017869772563331616360158230260320267332453411528150257107288228121201303347144458218012192726282195142621028324627613930713714312785298120411633021724113868207248233249752221103912811113319134027959125354238226906535020373242330247179202161753578821911626517220922113410420297336030934625187275661762748923719421210912312411720434329678187263055132642618624029215126347174140672692119918327157216284919634835825580622803122069411232819811518186310321304213324250295259352281244482891492663252397933731411935182220301647413238345141193012223231327130168300225294253272273441263231474631332184371131907052336

DUURRDDLLUURRDDLRUULLDRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULURRRRRRDDLLLLLURRUUUURDLRULDRDLUURDDDDULUUDDRDLUUUULDLLURRRDLLURRUULLDDRRURULRDUDULUDRULDRULURDDDLDUUULLLUURRRRDLDLUURUULDDRUUURDDLUULDDRUURDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUDUURUDLDRRUULRDRULDLLDRULLDRRRRRLLRULDRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLULDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDULLDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLDDRDLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUURUDULRDLULURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDUDDRRLDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURLUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDRDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUURLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURDLRRRRLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRRRLULLLDRRRDRLLLUDLUURRRRDDLLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLLRDLURRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRLRRRRRRRRRDDDDRLURUULUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLRUUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDUUULLLDRRRRRLLLURRLLLRRDLRULDRRULLLDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUUUUUURDLURDLURLDRULDRURRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDUDULLLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLDLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUULDLDDDDDRRRUULUUULDDDRRDLDRLURDLUUDUDULLDDRRURUULULULDRRRDDDLUURRULUDLDRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLLLRDUULLDRRDRRRURLLLLLLRDRRRRULLRRLDLLLLDDDDURRRUUUUUDLDRRULLDRURLUUDDDRUULDUUUURDDLUULLDDRRUULDDDRUULDDDRULLLUURDLRDUURDDDLULURRDLDUURDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURUUUDRUUUUURDLLRULDRDDLUUURDRDLDULURDLULDDRRUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDDRUUUULDLDDRDRUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDLRRRRRDDDULLLUUULDDRURRRRDDLLLLUURRRRDRDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDRRDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUDRRDDDDDRLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLDDDRLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLUURRRRRDDRLRRRRRRRRRRLULLURDLURRDLUULUUDULRRRLURDLUULLLRRRDULUUULRRRDDDLLUUURRDDDLLUUUURRDDDLULUUULDRRRULLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRDLRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUULRRDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLUDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRLUUUUUUUULLLLLDLUDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRLUUUUUUULLRRLRUDLDDRUUUUUUUULDLDRDRUUDLDDDRUULDDDRRULLDRUULDDDUUDDDDURULUUDRULLUURDDLURURDDLLURUUULULRDRURLLDRRULLLDDUUDRRULLDRDRUULDRRULDDDRUUUUDLDLDDDRRUUULDDDRUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRLRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLUDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUULDLLLLLLULDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLULDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLDLLLLDDDDDDRDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDRDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDUUUUURDULDDDDRUUUULLLDUUULLDDDRDRUUULLDDRRUULDLDDRURDDLUULULDDDUDRRURRRLDRRUUUUUUUUULLLDDRRRUULLDDRUULDRRUULDDLDRULRRDLDDRUULDDRULDDDRUULDLDRDRUULDDRULUDDDDLLRLRRRUURDDLULLLUUURLLLURURULULLLDLRUUUUULUDDDURUUUDDDUURDDLURDDLULLDDDRRRUULLDDDDRUUUUUDRDLUUULDDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRDUUUULULLLURURRRDDLLLUURRRDDLDDDDDRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUDLDDDDDDRDDUULDDRUUUUUUUDLLLDRULUURRDRDLLLUURRRDDLLLDDDDDLDDRDRURDURUUUUUUUUDLLLDDDDDDDDDDURRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUURRRLDDDDDDDDLDLUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUURRRRDRDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUULLDDDDDRRUUUULLLDLDDRDRRRRULRDLUUULULLDLLDDDRRRRRUULLLLLLDLDRRRRRRRULUURLLLLLUUUUUULDLLRLLLUUURDDDDDLUUUUUUURDDDLUUDDRDDLUUUDDDRULUUURRLDDDDDDDDDRLLDUUUUUUUUURDRDDDDDDLDDUUUUUUUUUDLDDDDDDDUUUUUUUURLDRDDDDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUURRRRUURLRDLUUULDDDURLUDLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRLULLDDUULDUDRRDLLUUDDDUURDDDLUUURDDRUULLDDDRULUURDDDDDDDDDDULUUUUUUUUUDRUDDDDDDDDDDRLLUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDLDDDLUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUURURRDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUURUDLURDDLUURRRDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUURRRRDRDDDDDLRLLLLLUUUUURRRRRUDDDDDDDULLLLULUUDDRDLUUUURDDDLUURRRRRRRRRRUUUUURRRRRRDRRULUUURULLLDRRRULLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULDLLLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLRRRDLLLDDRRUUULDDDRUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDRDUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUUUUUULRUDURLUULDULDDDDRUURRLDUURDDLDUULUDLDDRDRUUUULDDRUURRULLDRDRRUULLLDRRLRUDDULDRULDRUULLDRDRRULLDRULLDRRRUDDDDDLLLUUUUUDRDDDDDLUUUUUUULLLLDLRDRULRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDDDDDDDDLRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDLULDRURRRRURUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUULDLLRDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDRDDRLRRLDUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRURUUUUUUUUUUUDLDDDDDDDDDDDLURRUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDLDUULUUUUURUUDRDDDDDDDDDULUULUUUUUUDDUULDDRUURRRDDDDDDDDLLLURRRDLLLUUURRLLDRRRRDDLLLLUUUUUUURRRDRRDDDDDDLLURRDLLURDLLLLLRUUUUUUDLLLDDDDDRRRUUUULLLDDDDRRRUULLLLLLDDRRRRRRUUULDDRULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRUULLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUULDLURLLDDDDRDRURUUUULDLDDDRUUUULDDDDDURUULDDDRRUULDUUUURDDLDDDDRUUUUURRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURDLLURRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDRLLDLUDDDDDDUUUUURULDDDDRDDRUUUUUUDULDLDDDRDDDRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRDUURUULUUUDDDRDDLUUUUULRLLDDDDDDDRRUUUUUULDDLDRDDDDRUUUUULLDDDDRDDRUUUUUUULDDRULRRRRRLDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDRDDLRRUUUUUUULLLDDDDRDDDDRRUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDRRUUUUULLLDDLDRDDRRRUUUULLLLDDDDRRRRRUUULRDDDLUUULULLLLDDDRDRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRURRRRUDLLLULRDLLLLDDDDRRULLURDRUULUDDRULURDLULRDLURRDLLUDDRRDLLDLLRRRLLLRRRRRRRRRLRRULLRLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRLLUULDDDRUULLDDRRUULDLDDRRRULLLDLRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDLLUURULRUDRDDLURDDLURRDLLUURRDRLLLRRRDLLLRRLURURDRLLRRRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLRURDRLLLURRRDRLLLLLURDLLUURDLDRURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLURRRRRDDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLDLLLLLURUURRDLLURDLDRURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLDRRRRRURRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRLLULLDLRRULLLDRRRULLLLLRDRRURLLLLLRRRRRLLLRLDRRRRULLLDRULLLLDDRRURDLULULDDRUURLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRLDLLLLDRRULLDRLULURRDLDRULURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRULDLLDRRURRRRURLDRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRLDRULLLLDRRLURDLURDURDLUURRUURRRDLDLUULDLDRURLULDDRULDDRURDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRUDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDLRULLDRLURRRRDLLLURDRRURLLLLLDURRRRRRULDRULLLDRRURLLLLLDRRURLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRRRLLRRRLLLULLLLDRRRRRDLLLLULDRRRRRULLLLLLRLLDRLLURRLLDRRULLLUURUDRDLLURDLDRURDLDRULLDRRRRRRRRLULLULLLDLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDDRRRUUDDLLLURRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDDRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRULLLLLDRDLUURRRRRDDLLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLUURRRRDRDLLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRUULDRLLLDRRURRLDLULLDRRULDRLLLRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDLRRRRULLLDRULLLDLRRRRLULLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRURRDDDLLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLUUDURDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULDDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRURRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLDLUULRDDRULURRDLLRRRRLLURRLDLLURRLDLURURRDDLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURUDDLURRURDLDLULDRRLURDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLRRRUDLURRLDLURRDLLURURRDLLURRDLLRRDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLULLULLLLURDLDDRRUULLDDRRUURRDDLLURRDLLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLULRURRRDRLDLLURRRRDLLLURURRDRLDLLULRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRURDLDLULLRUDDRRURDLLLURULDDUUDDRUULDDRURRDLLLLRRRRURDLLLLURRRRRDLDLLLULURRRRRRRLLLLDUDULLDDRRRULLLLURURRRRRRDDLLLLRRRRURDLLLLLLLRURULLDDRRUURULLDDRRULLDRRUULLDLDRRUULLDLLDRDRURULLDLRDRULLRLLDLLURRRDLURRDLLUURRRRRRULLDDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDLRRRULLLDLRRULDUULLDDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRRURRLLLRRDLULDUULURLDDDUURLURDDLURDDLURDLLURDLURRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLURRDLLDRURRRRRDRULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRRUULDLLDLRRULDRRRRRRULLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRURULLLLLDDRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRURLLUDLLDRDLUUURDDDLUULUDLDRULDLRDRURRULLLLDRULDRRURLLLDDURRRRRLLLLLDRURRRRRRRLRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRURLLULDLLDRRRULLLDRULLDRURLLLDRULLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLDDRRRUULLDDDULUDRULDLDRRULLDRURRRRULLLLDRULLDRDLURRRRRULDULDRURDLURRDLLURRRRDLLDULRUDLURLDURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDRLLLURRRLDLURRLLDRURDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRDDLLLLLLURDLRULDRRRRRRRLULLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRURRRULLDLDRRRUDLDLURRURLDLLDRULURRULLDLDRURRLLDRURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLULLLLLLRRRLULDDRULLLDDUURDLURRDLURRDLURRLLDRURRDLLLURRRRLDLLLURDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURDLURRRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRLDRRRUURRLLDRURLLDRRURLLDRRULLDRULDRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRUDRULLDRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRDRRURRRDURDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLLRULRDLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURDLURRDLLULDRURRRRRRULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLRRLLDRRURLLLDRULLDRULLLLDRRRRULLRDRLLLLURDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLUURRDRLLLRRDLLURRRRRRRRLURRDRRRRLULRRRLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRUDRLLLRRRULLLDRRRLULDLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRULDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULRDRULLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLRRRRRRRDRULLRDRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDLRRRULDRRRULLRRLLLDRULDRRULDRRRURDLLLLURUDDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRLRLUDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRLRULLLLLDRRRRRRLRRULLLLLRLDRRRRULLLLDRULDRRRRULLLLRRRDURDLLLLULLLLLDRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRURLLDRRRULLDRRLLUDLURDRULDRRULLRDRLULLLLRLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRULDRRRLULLDRRRRULLRDLLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRLRLLLLRLLLLLLDRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRLURDRULLDRRRRULLLLDRULDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDURRRDRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRDLULLLLDUDRRRRULLLLDRURDRULLLLRLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLDUDRULDRRULLDRURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRDUUDRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLDRULDRRULDRRULLDRDRURULLLRRDLRDLURULDDRRURUDLDLLURRRULLDRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULDLULLRLLLRLLLLDRRRLLRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLLLLLLDUDURDLURRRDLLURRDLURDRRULLLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLRRRDULDRULLDRRULLLLLLDRRULLDRRDUULRDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULDRRULULDRLURDLRDLULDLLURRDLURRRDLUDLURRDLULLDRRULLDRULDRRULDLULDRRULDLURDLURULDDRULURDDLURULRRRRRRULLLDRULLDRULLDRULDRDLUULDDRULDRRUUDUUURRRRLLLRRRRRRRRRDLULLLLRDDDUUUUDLLDLDRRRLLURUULRRULLLURLULLUUULDDDRUUUDLDLDRDRUULDLDDRRRUULULLDDDDRRUUUDLDRDRUULDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUURRDLLLDRRRULRRDLDLLURURDLLURDDRURDLLURRRDLLDRRRLLURDLLRRRLLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLUUUURLLLLRRDLDRUULDLDRRULDRUULDDRULDDRURDLDRURLDURRLDLURRRRDLLDLLURRRRRLLLLRULDLDRUURDLDRULURRRRDLLLLLRURRRRDLLLDUUUDLLRRUDLLLUUUDRDRRUUULDDRUULDLDRDRUUULDDRUUULDDDRUUULDDLRRLLDDDRRUUULDDRUUUDLDDDRUUULDLDDRDRUUUURULDRRDDLDDLURURRDULLLLLDRDRRRRURDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUDLURLDURRRRRRLLLLLLDRLURDLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLDLULRRRRRLLLLDRURRRULLLLRUUUDLLLRUUUDLLLLLLLLLDLLLLUDRUURDLDLRDUURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLURRRRLDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDRUUURRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDLDRURULLLDLRRRURULRLLLDRRULLLDRRULUULLDDRRULLDDRRUULLLDLRRRRLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRDRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRRDLLURDDDLUUURDDLUUDDURDDLUURDLULDDRULDRDLUURDDLDUURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRDLRULLDRRRLURDLDLULULUDRRRDLDRUDLURULDDRULUURRRUUUURLRDRDRUUUULLDDRRULDDRURDRRULDLLUDRRULDLULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULULLLDDRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRUULLLLRRLRRRLLLLDDRRRULUDDULLUDDRRULLLLRRRDLULDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRUULLDLUULDDRUUURDDLURRDRURDDDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLULLRDDLLURDRRRURRLLDLLLURRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRURULLLLLDRDRRRRLLLLULURDDRRRUULLLDDRRRLDLLUUURRDDDDDLULUUUURDDDDDRDLLUUUUUURDDDDDDDUDLUUUUURDDDDDLUUUUURDLDULURURLRDLDURDLUURRUUURRRRRRRRDULLLRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLRRLDDRDLDDDDDDRLLLLUUUUUURRRUUULLLRRRRRRRRRUULLLDLRDRRULLLRDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLURULULLDDRDUUDDRUULLDDRRULLDDRRULLLDRDRURDDLUUULDDDRUULLDDRRULRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLDLLLULRRDLULLDRRRRLDLULDRULLLRRLLDRRRRRDDDDDRLLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLUUURRRRRDDLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLUULUUURDDLDUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRUULLLDLDRRURRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULDULDRDDDLLUUUURDLRULDRDDDLUUULDLDRDRUULLDDDRURURDDLLURRDLLLUDRURURRRUUURRRRRDDDUDRDRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLULDLDRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRUULLDDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRLLLLLDRRRRRRUURUULURRRRRRRLLLLLLRLULDUUUUUUDDDRUUULLDRURLLDRRUULDDDRUULDLDRRULLDDRRULLLLLLLUURDDLURRLDLURRRRLLLDLRULDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRURRRDLLURRDLDDDURUUULDDDDDRUUUUDLDDDDRUUUUDRRRURRDLULLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRDDDRLLLLUUUUDRDDDDLUUUUDDDDDUUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUUURRDDDLDULUDRLURUULLLLLUUUUURULUUDDDRDLDRULDDDRUURRDLDUURRDLLLLURURDDLURRDLLURDLURRDLURURDDLDDURUULDDDRUULDDDURULURDDLDRUUUDRURRRRDDLDDRDLLDLLULRDRRULLULUUUUDDDDRDLUUUUUUURRRRRRRDLDUULDRDLULLRDRDLULDRDULLLDRRRLUDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLRULURDULRRRRRDLRRRRRRDRDRDDUDDLUURDLLUUDRURLULLDDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRURULLLLDRRRLRUDDUULLRDRDLURRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRURLLLLDRRUUDLLLDRRULLDRRURRRDDDLLRRRLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRDDDLRLLLLLLLLRUURRRRULLRRRRRUUUUULRRRRULDLDRRULDRULLDRRLLLLURRRRDLLURRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLRLDRLULLLULLLDURLDRRURDLLURRDLLURRDLURRDLURRRLLRRRLLLLRRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDRULLRDRRRRULULLLDDRRUUULDLDDRDLUUURRDDDLDDLUUUUURDDDDDLUUUUULLRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDRLDDRLLLLLLLLDUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDULLUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRLDLRULLDRURLLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLULUUUDDDRUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUULLDRRULLDLRRLDUDRUULULUUDRRRLUUUUUUULDRDDLUULLDRRDLDUULDLRRDDDURULULDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUULDLDDRRULDDRULDDUULDRRULLDRUULLLDDRUULDDRRUDUUULLDDRLRDULDRULUURRRUUULUUULUDDRDLULDRLDDUURDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDLURDULDRDLURDDDDRLLUUURRRURRRRUULRDRRRRURUULDDRUURDDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULULLDLLDRRRRULULLDLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRLURURRRRDRLDLLLULLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDDLUUURDDDDLUUUURRRDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUURDDDDDDDULUUUUURRRDDDDLDLLUUUUURDRRDDDDDLLULUDRDRRULLLUUURRRRDDDLDLLLUDRRRULLLUURRRRRRDDULDLLLLLUURLRRLDULURRRRRRRURURRRRRRRRRULDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULUDDDDDURUULDDDRUULDDRUULLLRDULLLLLLLRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURUDDURRRRDLLDUURRDLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRDRULDRURDLRULDLURRRDLLLLUURULLRLLRULULLRUUURRUDRULDRDLULLRDRULLLRRLLDDRUULLDDRRRULDRUULDLDRDLDUUDDLUURDDLUURDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUURDDDLUULLLLLURURRDLDLUURDRLDLURRRDLLURLDLURDLURRDLURRRLDLURURDDLLUURURRUDRLURRURUUDRULLDRRULLLLDRUULLLDRRRULLDLDRRRRULLLLDRRRDLLUDURDLULLDRRUDLDDRUURDDLUURDDDDULUURDDDLUUURRRDDDDDDDRURDLLLLLUUUUUUDULLLLLULULLLDRRULRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRURRDRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDRLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLDRURDDLDUUURRRDDDDDDDRLLLLUUUUUURRRDDDDDDLLLLRUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDLLLLUUUUURRRRRDDDDDLLLLLUUUUURRRDRRRDDDDLLLLLLUUUURRRRRDURDDDDLLLLLLLRUUULDLRRLLDRRUULDDUDULDDRULLDRUULLDLDRRULLLLUURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLURURRRDRLDLLLULRURRRRRDDLLLLDRRRLLLLDURRRULLLDDRRURDUDULDRURULLDRLLLDRRRRUURLLLUULRRDLLLDRRUULDDRULDDRUULDLDRRULLLRRLLDRRULLUUUURULDDURULDDRULDDDRUULDDRULLDRDRULULDLRULUDDDRUULDDRUULDDDRULDDRURDRUUUURRRRLLLLDLUDDDLLLDRRRURLDRURRRRRRRUULDDRULLDRRUULDDURLLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRULURUULRRRRLLLUDRRRLLLLLLURUUDDDDLLLRLDLLLURRRDLRDLURDLURRRDLLLURRDLURRRLDLLURUDDLURRDLURRDLLURRURDRLLRDLURRRRDLLLUDLURDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLLURDLURRDLLURUUULURUDLLLRRRRRRRDRRRULLDDRRUULDDDRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRDRUULLDRRDLURRULLLDRURLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRULLLULDLDRRRRUULLLLDLRDRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLDRRDRULLLDRRULLDRDLURUDDDLUUURDDLUURDDDLUURRDDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRDRRDLLLLLUDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRULLLDDRRURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRLURLLLLLLLLULUUUDDDRRRRLLUUDURRRUULRRRRRRRLLLLDDDLDDRDUUDLRRLLRRLLRDRULLDRRULLDDRUURRRRLLLLLLRUUUULDLLULULRRULDLRRLDDDRUULDDDUUUUDDRUUULDDDDRUULDDRUULDLDLLLDRRRULLRRRLDRRULLDULDRURDLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRDRRRUULLDDRRRULUDRURUUURUURULULDRDLLDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDLRRDLULDRDLURRULLDRRUDULLDRRULLDRULLLURULRRRUDLDULUULULUURRDLLDUURDLDRURDLDDRUULDDDRUUDDDUULLDDRRUUUUDDDDUULDDRURLLRUULDDDRUULDDRURDLLLDDDDRRRUUUUUDLLLUDDDDDRLRRRUUULLLLLDDDRRRRRUURRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLDDDRRRRRUULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRURULLLLDLLLLLLLDRURDLURRDLUURURRULRRRRURRRRRULLRRLLLLDRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRURLLLLDRRRLULLLDRRDLULDDRLULDRRLURDLULDRDDULULDLRRDLULDRULLDLDRRUULRDDLLURRULLLURUUUUUDURLULLLURDLLDRRURDLDRURDLDRURDLLDRRULDDRULDDDURULDDRUURRLUDRULDRDLULDRRULULLDUUUUDLRDLRRRLLLLDRURRLDLURDLDRURDLLLDDDDRRRUUUULLLDDDDRRRUUULLLLLDDDRRRRRUULLULDLLDDRRRRRUURLRRRRRRRRRRRRDLUULUULDDRUUDDRLUURDLDRURDDDLUURRDDLLULLLLLRRRDLURDLURUDDLRULDRURDLUUULULLLLUURDLLULLDRRULRRDLURRRDLDLLURURRRRDLLLLLDRRULDRRULDLRDRRRULLLLRRDRRURULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULDDDRUUULDDDRUUULDDDDRDUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRULLDRRULDRRULLRRRRLLDRRRULLLLDRDRRRUULLDLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLRRRRLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLULUUULLLLRRRRRRRRLLLDLDDLLLLLLRLLRRRDRRRRRRLUDLRDDRRRUULLLDDRRRURULLLLLDURRRRDURDLULLLDDRRRUUDULLLLRLLLLUUURRRLLLULLLLLDLUULDDRULDDRULDDDRUULUDDDRURRRRRLRLURRDLUUUUUDLDDDRUULDDRUUDLDRULLLLDRRRUULLDLLRDRRRULULLLDRDRRULLLDRRULDRDLUUDDLULRRDDDLDUUUURRUUURRRRLULLDRRDLULLDRRDLULDLRRDLULDLRRULLDRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRRRRUUUULLDRRDLDUULLRDRDLULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULULLDRRRLLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDLDRRULULDLRDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRURLUURRRRRLLLRUULDRDLULLRDRLDULLRRRDLLRULDRULLDRULRRDDDDDDDLLUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDLLLLUUUUURRDDDDDLLLUURDDDUUULDDRUUUUUDLLRDLURDLUURURRDLDLLURUURDLDRUURRDDDDDDRDLLLLRUUUUUUDRRRRRDDDDDDULLLLLUUUURRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRUUUULDDDRULDDDRUULLDDRDUULLDRRRULUDDRULLLLDRRDUULLDRDRRULLDRRULLDLRRULLLDRRRLULLDRRRRRDLURULDRULLLDRRULDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLRDRULLDRRRRRURDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUDLRRRRRRRRRDDDRLLLLLLLLLUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRLLDDDLLLLLLLLLLUDRUURRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUDRRRRRULLLDRRULULDLDRRULULDDRURLLLDRUULULLDDRRULLDDDRURULLDRRDLLURDDLUURDDDDLUURDDDLUUUURDLRDLURDDDULRDDULUURDDLUURRRRRRURLRRLLRLRLUUUUULLDULDRRULDRUULDDDRUULULDDDDRRUUULDDDDRUULLDDRDRUURDDLDDULRULRRDLUUURDDDDLUUUURDRRRLRDRUDLULDRRULDRULLDRRULLLDRRULULDLDRULDDUUDURLURRRDDDDUULDUUDLURLUUURDDLURDDLURDLURRDLDURDLURDRDLDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLUURRRDDLLLUURRRRDRDLLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLULUULRRRLRRRRRRULLLLRRLLLRDRULLRRRLLLRDRRULLLDRRRLUUUDLUUULDDRDURLLRUULDDDDRUULDDRULULDDDRULLDRRULLRDRRULLDRDURUDULLDRDLUUURLLLDRURLUDRDLURRRURRRRDDDDDDRLLLLLLLLRUUUUULRRRRRRRRLDRRLDRULLDRURDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRULLLLLLURRRDLLURRDLURRLDURRDLLURRRLDLLURRRRRRRRRLRDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLRUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRDURRRURULDRDLULLRRDDLULLRRURLRDLULDLRRDLDUULDLRRDLLLRRDUULLDRRDLULDLRRULLLDRRULLDRRRURLDLDURRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUDRDURRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLDLRRRLLULDRRRUDRRULLDRULLDRRRULLLRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRLULDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRRRRRRRRRRDRLURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDLULLRRRLLDRRURLRUURRRRUUUUULLDDRRULDDLRRUDDDUULDDDRUUUULDDDDUUUDDRUULDDRDUULDDRURRDRRRLULLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRURLLLDRRULLLDRUUDRLLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRLULDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLRURDLLLLDRRRRURRLLLLLLDRRRRRDLLLLLURRRDDLLLUURRDLDLUURRDDLLUURRDRLDLLRRURDLLLUURRRRRRRLUDRURRRRLLULDDRULLDRRULUULUDLDRDUUUDRULDDRULDDRULLURRUDRDDDDLLURURDRLDLLURDURDLLURRRLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLULRRRRDLLLLURRRDLRULDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRULDRULLDRRULLLLDRRRDLLURRRDLLLUDLLLURRRDLUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLRLLDRUUDRUULDDDRUULDDDDRUURRDLLDRURDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLULRRRRLDLUURRDRDLLULRRRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRLDULRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLDRRLDRUUUULLLULULDRURDLDRULDDRUULDLDRRULDLDRDUULRURDRLLDRURDLDRURDLLDRRULLLLLUULLLLRUUDDDUULDDRUULDDDRULLDRDRUULDLLLDLURRRLDLURRLLRRRDLLURRDLLURRRRRLDLLURURDRDLLURRRDRLLLURDRRRLLLLUURDLDRUULDDRURRRDLLDLLULURRRRDLULLDDRRLLURRRULLLDDRRRULRDLUULLDRURDLLURDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLRRRURDLLLLURLDRUULLDRRULLLRRRRLDRRUULDLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDLLURRURRRRDDRLLLLLUDLURDRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLRRRDDLLLUURRRDLDLLUURRDRDLLLUURURRDDDLLLURRRRDRLDLLLULRDRRRULLLLLURLRRRRRRRRURDUUULLDDRRULLDRDRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLLLDLDRRRRRUULLLULURLURRRDDLLURRDLDLULURRRRRRRRLDRRLRRRRRURUULDRDLULDRDLULLRRLLDRURLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLLDLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDLLLDRRRULLDRRURLLDRRULDRRULDLRRULRDLDRUULLLLLLLDRDDRRRRRRUULULLLLLDLLDDRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLUULDDRUUULDDRULDLDRRULLDDRRUULDDDRULLUDDDRRULRUULUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLULLRLDRUULDRDLULLRDRDLULLLDRRRDLULLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRURLLLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRDULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRLLLDRLURRULLDDRURRULDURRDLULRDLURDLURRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLRRDLLURRDLUULDDRURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURUDDUULDDRULRURRRRLRDDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLUUDULUURRDDLLURDLDRURRDLLUDRRULLLLLLLLLRUULLLLUURLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURLDRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDLURRRDLLLRDRRULLLLDRRRRRUDLURRLRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURLULLLLLDRRULRRDLLURDDLUUUULLLRRRDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLRRRLLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRLLLLRDRUULDRDRURULLLDRRLDLRRLUDLRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRRDDLLLRUULLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDDDLLUURRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLRDRRRRRULDLLLLURURDULULDULUUULLDRDRULDDRULLDDRDURRURRDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDLRRULLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRDUULDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRRULDRDLLLURRDRLDLLUURRDULDRRULRRRRRRURDDLURULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRUULDDLURULLLDRRULLLDRRDLURRRDLDDRLLLLUURRRDDLLLUURRRDDLLLUURRRRDDLLLLLRULRULRRRRRRURURUULLDDDRRUULDLDRDUULDDRDRUULDRUULDDDRUULRDRULLLRRRRULLLLDDRRRURLLDURDULLLRRRDLULLLRDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDLRRDRRULLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDDRULDRRULLRRDRRULLLLDRULURURULDDRULLDRRRUDRDLLLULDRRRRULLLLLDRDRRURULLLLRRRLLDRRDLRRURLLLLLRRRRULDLURRDLLURDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURRDDLLDRLURDLUUURRDDDLLUUURRDRDLDLLUURRRDDLLLUURRRRRLRRRLRLLLLRRRRRLRRRRRURDULLLLDLULLLRRLLDDRUULDDRURDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLURLDRRULLLRDRURDLLURRRRLDLLLULRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLUURLLLLLLLLLLLUUULLDRRURDLDRURDLDRDUURDLDRURDLLURURDRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLDRRUDULURRDLRDLURULLDDRULLLLLLRLLRRLLRRRRRRRRRRUUUULLDRRDLULLRDRDLULDLRRDLULLDRRULLLDRDRULLLLLLLLLLDLURRLLRRRDLLURRRLLRURDRDLLLURRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRDRLLURRDLURRDDLUDRULUUUDDLDRRULRDLULULURRULLDDRRULDDRULLRLLLRRRLLLRULDULRRRRRRRLLLRLLLLLLLLDLURRRRRUURRDLLDRRUDLURDLLRDRRULLURRRDLDRULURLDLRDULRRULLDLDRDDRRUUULLDDDRRUUULDDLLDRRRUULLLDLRRRLULDULLLRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLDDRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRRLULLDLRRRLLLDRRRULLLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDDRULDLLLURRRDLRRULLDRDLUURDDLURRDLLLURLLLLURDLRURDDLLURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLRRRLLURRDLURRRRRRRULULDDRULLDRURRRLLDRURRDRUDRULLLDRRULLDRRLLLLRRULLLRDRRULLRDRRURLLLLDRRRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLUUULDLRRLDRULDDRURDLLLLDRRRRURRRRRRURRULDRULLLDRRDLULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRULLLDDRRULLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLUDRULLDLRDURDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLLURRRURDRURDLURRDLURRRLDLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRLURRLDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLUURRDRLDLLURURRDDLLUURDUDLURRRLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLRUULDDRULDDRURDLDRUUDDULRRRLDURRLDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLULRRRDLLURRRRLLDURRDLLULRRRRLDLURRRLDLLRURRDLURRDLLURRRDLULRULDRRRRLLLLRLDRURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLULLRRRRRULLLLDRRULLRLLDRRRULLLDRDURLLDRURDLURRUULDLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRUULLDLDRDRUULLLLLLLLUUDLLRRLURDLDRLUURLLDDRDUULDRRULLDDRRURDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLDRURRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLRULDLULURRRDLURRRDLLLLLDRRRRUUULDRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULRRRULLLLLLLRLDLLLULLURDLLDRRUURDDLURRRDLULLLDRRRLURRDLLDLURRRRLLLLDRULLRDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRLUDDDLLDRRRRRUULLLRDDRRUULLLRRRLLLLDDRRRRURRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDLRRULLLDRRLLLDRRLURRULLDDRUULLRLRRRRLRRRRRRLRRRUULDDRULDDRRRLUUDLLULDRDRRUULRRDDLULLDRRRULLLLDLRRRRRLULLLDLLRRRRRRULLDRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLDLLLRRDURRRLLULLLRDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLURDLDRURRRLLLLLLURRDDLLRULDRRULLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLURRRRDLLRULLLURRRRDLDLLLUURRRDDLLLUURRRRDRLDLLLLUURRRRRDRLDLLLDLULURDDRULLURULDDRULRDLUURDLDRURRUDULRRRRRRRRRLRRRLRRRLLLLDRRURDLURRDLURRDLULDRURRDLLLURRRRDLLURRUULLLLLLLDRDUDRUULDDRUURDDDULRRLURRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDRLURULLDDRULLLLLRLLLLLLLLLUURDLDRURDLLURRRRDLLULRRRDLLURRRDLULRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRRLLURRRDLLRRDLLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLLRURRDLLLDRRRULDULLLLRRRLLRLUDLLRRRLLLLLLLLLLRRRRLLLLLDRURDLLRRRLLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLLRRURRDLLURDLLLURRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRRLUDLURDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDRLLURRRLLLDRURDLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLDLLURRRUDLLDRURRDLLLLLRURRRRRULLLDRRRLLRRRUDURDLULDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRRDLLLURDRRULLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRDRRUULLLRRRDDLURRULLLLLDRRRRRULDLRRULLLRURRDLULDLUDDRRLUUDDLULLRDRRUURDRLDULRRDLLURDRRRULDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDDRRURRRDLLLURURRDDLRUULLDRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRULLLLDRRRRULLRDLULLURRLLRRDLLLDLURRDLUUDDRRUULRLLLDLDRRDRURRRULLLRLLRLRLDRDULDRULDLLURRRDLULLDRLURRRRRRULLLLLLLDDRURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURULLDLRULDRDLURULDRDLUURRRRRRRLURDRRRLLRRRRRLLLRRRRRLDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLLULLLLLLLLRLLLLLLDLUDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRDRLLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRDRLLLURRRRDLULDULDRURDLLURRRRDLLLURRRLLDURRRLLLRRRDLLLULRRRRDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLULLLLLLRRULDDRRURDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRULDLRRRLLDRURDLURRRDLLURURDRDURULDDRULRRRRRLRLLDRUUDDULDRUULDDRULDLLURRDLULLLLRRDLURRDLLURRRDLURLRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRURLLLDRRRDLLUDLULLLLLLLLLLLDUURRRDLLURRDLLDRRURRLDLLURRRRDLLLURLDRRURRLLDRULDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURDLURRRRLRURRDRRULDRULLDRRULLLDRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRURLLLLRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRURLLLLURDDLUURDRLDLURRLLLRLRRRDLLURRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRUDRRRLULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRURLLLLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLLDDRRLLURRURULLDDURULLDDURDLUURDDLUURDDURDLURRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRDLURRRRRLLDLLLUDRURRRRURLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURRRRRLDLRRRRRULLRDRRULLRRRRLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRDRRULLRRRLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULLDRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRLLLRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRLLRRLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULDRRULDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRDRURLLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRLLDRRUULDLRRUDDLLURULDRRRULLLDRRRRLULLDRRRULDRRULLRRRLDUDRULLDRRULDRRRULLLLLRLLLDLRRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRULLLLLLLLDRRULRRRLLDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRULRDRULLLDRRULLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRULDRRRLLRRRLLLRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRLULDRRULLLDRRULDRRULDRULDLULLLLLLLDRRRLLURDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLRRULLDLRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRURLLLDRRRURLLLLDRRRRULLLRLLLDLLLURRDULDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRULDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRLRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRURLLLRRDRULLLDRRULLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLLDRRULDLURDRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLULLLLLDLURRDLLURRRRLDLULRRRRLLRRRLLLRRDLLURRRDLLULRRDRULLDRRULLRLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRURLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRRRRULLLLDRULDRRRULLLDRRULDLUL




48 puzzle (7x7) in *43.977*, 725 moves, 16.486tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




213139174271635111121336610315281454018432620308254119382448273744792332222293334464544

DRDDDLUUURDDDLUUUUUULDLDDRRUUDDDULDRDUUULDDDRUULLDRDRUULLDRRLLDRRULLLDRDRULLLURDLDRURDLLLURDLURRDLLUUUUUURDDLDRURDLDRURDLLDRURRDLLURDLURRLLRRDLLURRRDLLLLLDRRRRRULURULDLULLLDRULDRDUUDDLRULRDLURRDLLURRDLUURRDDLURURDDLUULDLRRLDRURRDLLLURRUUULDDRUDDULDRUULDDRULLDDRRURRDLLLLURRUULLDRDRULDRULLDRRULLLDDRRULLLDRRRULULDRULLDDRULURRDRULDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUULDDRURRRRDLLLLURRRURLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDLUDDURDLURUUULDDDRULRRULLDRDUUDDRULDRULLDRULLDDRUURUDRLRRDLLURRLLURRRDDLURRDLLLURULLDLRDRULDLURULLDDRURRRRURULDRLDRULLLLLLDDRRRRRRUUDLLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRULLLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRDLURDLLRLURDLURULDDRURRULDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULDRULLLLDRRRULLDDRLUULDDRRULLDRRURRURDLULDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLDLURRDLLLURRDLULDRRULLDRUL



63 puzzle (8x8) in *1:16.514*, 1262 moves, 16.494tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




295831205948448213751049383251451843477615023254654334128356111730657415215222735604262191436244016396326133455291253

RRULDDRULDDDRUULDDRULLDDRRUUDULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDLDRRURDLUDULLURDLURRRDRLLLLDRRULLLULURURDDDLLUUURDDLURRDLLDRURDLLURDLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLUUURDLDRURDLDRULLDDRRUULURRRDULDRDLUUURDUULDRRLLDRRULDRLLRULDLRRRULLLDRRLULULUULDRDURLLDRRULDDRUURDLDRRRLLDRULURDDDDLUUURRDUUULLRRULLDRRDLULDDRULLDRRRRDDDLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLLURUURRDLDLLDRURURUUULDDDRUULDDRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLLURDLDRULDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUUURDDDLUURRRDLDLLUURRRRULUUULDDRULDDRULDDRURDRDLLURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLUURLRLURDDLUULDDDRUULDDUDRUULULDLDDRUUUUULDRDLULDDRULDDRDUULDDRULDURRRRRRUUULDDDRUULDDRULLDRRULRLLLLLLDDRRRRURLDRULLUURRLLLRRRURULLDRRLDDRUULDDRURDDLULLLLUUURDLURDRDLDULURDDUULDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLULLURRDLLRRLDRURRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURULDLRDRURRRUULDRDLULDRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRRUUUULDDDRUULDDRURDLLLURRDLLURRDLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRUULDDRULLLDDRRRULUULDLRDRULLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDLRDRURDLULLDUUDRDLUUURDLDRULDDRULUURDLDRURRDLLLUDRURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLULLDRURRULLDRULLLDDRLURDLURRULLDRDLURRRRLLRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRDLULLDRRULDRRULLLLLDRURLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRLRLLURDRULLLRLDLLLURDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRURDURDRRRULLLLRRRRDLULLLLDRULLDRULDRRULLDURRDRRULLLLDRULLDRDRUDLURRRULLLDRRULLDULDRRULDLU


----------



## soup (Jan 28, 2014)

168 puzzle (13x13) in *7:38.422*, 7635 moves, 16.655tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




744655831271281128211615013449150102111156561391321441197613247715913714916192883616543243471254216010115598751188129261581381518211412103391138610799856215110053136681679641207823125377148160126141083470171315127716384110528166523084121541631221461012491891063180192014216931642215745728631687314336914566961531168713597591291041526579147109110951626758133481231159435339057401301541141401174425

DDDDDDLRRRRRRRULDRULLLLDRDDDRURUULLDDDRDURUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDLDDRURRDLRULLDRURDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUUUUULLLLLLUULUURRDLLDRURDLDLRRURDLDLRDRUULDDRULDDRULLDDDRDURUULDLDDRRUULDLDRRURDLLLURRRRRLLLDRRRLLLLRURRRLLLLLUDRRURRDRDLLLLLUULUUUURRDDLLDRRUDRLLLDRUURDLDLRRURDLLDRUDDRUULDDRURRRDLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLRURURRRDRDLLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRULLRRDLULDLLLLLULDLURRRDLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRDRULDLLLURUURULUDRUUUULUDDUUDDRUULDDRULDDRULRRDDLURRRDLLLRDRLURDLDUULDLRRULDDUURDLLDRRUUUDLDLDRDRUUULDDDRUDLDRUULDDDRUDLULDLRRRUULLLLDLDRRRRRUULRUUUUUULLURDRRRRDLRLULLDRRDLULLRDRDLULDLDDRRUULDDRULDDRUULDDDRUULDRULLLLDRDUDRRRRULDRULLLLDRRULLLLDLDRRRRUUUUULULLDRRDLLDRUULDLRRLLDDRRUULDDRULLDRDUUDDRULDDRUULURRRRRRUUURRRULLDRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRDLDUULDDDRUUULDDLDRDUUUUDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRUUDDRUULLULLLLLDDDRRRRRRRUULUUDDRRURULLLDRRULDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRULLLDRUDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRUULDLRDDUULDRDLUUUURUULULDLDRURDLDRULDDRUULDDDRUURUDUDDDDDRDLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRDLLURRULLLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRRRULLLDLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRURLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRRULUUULDDRULDRDLUURRRDDDLDDDRDLLLUUUUUUURLRRRDDDDDDDLLLLRUUUUURRRRRDDDDDRLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLRRULDDULLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLLDRRUULLDLDRRULUUURRRRRRRRULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRRLLLLLRDRURRLULLLDRRRRURLLLLRDRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLDUULDRRDLULURRRRRDDDDDRRDLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDLRLLLLLLUUUUUURRDRRRRRURDDDDDDLLLLLLLLDUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLUURDRRULLDRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURUUULUURLDRDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRURLULLDDRUULLUUUUURRLLDDRRULLURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDUDRUURLUUUURRDDLDLUURRRRRRURDRULLDRRULLLDRDLULRRRULLLLDRDRURULLLLDRRDRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLRLLDDRUUDRRUULDLDRURULURRDLLLRRULDRULLLDRRRULURRRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRRDDLDDRDLLLLRUUUUURRDDDDLDRLLRDLUUUURRRRRLLLLLURRRDRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRULLDLRRULLDRRURRUDLDDDDDLLLLLRUUUUURRRRRDRRURDURUUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRUULDDRUDDLULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLDDRRLURRULLLDRRRRULLULLDDRRDDDDDLLUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLRUUUUURRRRDDDDDLLLLUUUURRRRRDRDDDLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLURRURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRLURDLLLLLLLLLUUUUULRRRRRRRDRRRLUUUUUULLDDRRULDDRULDDRUULDLDDRRUULLDDRDRUULDDLRRLDRULDLURRRDLLURULLDRRRDLLURDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDDRRRRULLLLLDRDRRRURULLLLLLDLRRDRRRURRDLLLURDRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULDLRDUULDRDLUURDDLUUDDRDLUUURDDDLUURRDDLLLUDRULLURRDLLURRRDLLLDRRULLDRUUUUUUULDRDLURDRLDDLUURDDLUUDDDUURDDLURDDLURDLUDRDLUURRRRUUDLURULLRRURRRURRLLUUULDDRDUULDDDRUULDLDRRULDLRRDLLUDLDRRUULDLDRRULRRRRRRRDLLURLDRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRDLLUDDUURDDLUURDDDLUULUUURRRLRDDRRLRLDRRRDLURULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDUULDLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRULRRRDLLLLURRDLLURRDDUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDRURDLDRURLLDRLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLURRRLLRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDDDDDLLUUUUURRRDDDDDDULLLUUUURRRRDDDDRLLLLLUUUUDLLURRDLURRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLUUURRRRRRDDDLLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLLRUULDLLDLRRULLLDRURDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURUUUUUUULLLDDRRURLLRURDLDRRUDLURDLDRULLDRDDRUUUULDDRDUULDDDRUUULDDDRDUULDDRULURDLDRDUULDDRULDRLDRULUULDDRULDURDLULURRRLLLLRDRRRUULRDLULLDLRRRLLDRRULLLDDRURRLLDLURRRDLLLURRDDLULURDDUULDRDLUURDDLUURRDDLLUURRRRRRURULLLRDRULLLULLLURDLDRURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLDRDRUURDDDLUULRULDLLDRULURRRDLLURRDLURRRDDDLLUURRDDLLULDLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRLULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRDRURDLUUUULUURUDULLLLRRRLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLURRDLDDRUUULDLDRDRUULDDRULDDDRULUURDLDRUULLDRRUDLDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUDLDRUUULLDDDRDRUUULLLDRDDRRUULLLLDRDRRRULLLLLDLLULRRRDLLLURDLRRLLURRDLLURRRRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRRRULLLRRRRLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRDRUUUUUURRRRDLRUDLULLRDRDLULLDRRDLULUUULDDRDUULDLDRDRRULLUDDDRUUULDDRULDLRRDLDRUULDDRUULDDDRULLDRURULLDRURLLDRRULLDRDLURURRRRURLRLLLURRRRRRRRUULDLRRLDRULDDDDRUUULDDRDUULLDDRURRDLLURLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLULRRRRDLLURRULLLLDDRRUDRULRLULLLLLLURRLRUUUURDLDRURDRLLDRDUURDLDRURDLLDRRURDLDRULLLDDRRRURLLLLULLLLLLULUUURLRDLDRURDLDRRULLURRRRDLLULRRRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRLLRDRRDRLLDLRUULDRULLDDRDRUULDDRUULLLDLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLUURDLDRURDLURRLLRRRDLLURRDLLDRRRRULLLDRDRRRUULLLLDRDRRRRULLRRDLUULLLLDDRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRULULRULLLLRLLUUURDLDRDUURDLDDRUURDRLLDRDUURDLDRURLDURRLLRRDLLURRDLLLLLLDRRRRRRUULDLUULLUULDDRUULDDDRUULDLLULRDLURDLDRURRRRURURUDRDLULDRDLULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRDULLLLRRRRDLULLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURRDDLDLUURDDLURULURDDLUURRDDDLLUURRDDLLRRURDLLLURRRRRRRRRRURUUUURDDLUULDLDRDRUULLDRRULLLDRRULLURDLURRRDDDLLUULRRDDDLUUDUDLLULRUDDRRULLLURRLDLURRDLUURDRUDDLURRRDDDDLLUUURRDDDLLUURRRDDLLLURRRDLLLULDRUUDULLLLLLUDLUUULDRULLDRDLDUUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLUDRDLUURDDUUDDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURDLUURRRDRRRULLLDRRRLLLRURLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDDRRURRRUURRUULULDDDRRUULDDRURDRULLRULUDDRULDRUULDDRULLDRDRULRDLULDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULDRULULLLDLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLDLLLUURRDDDLLUUURDDDLUUURRDDDLLUURRRDDLLLUUURDDLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRDDLUURLDDRULURRULDRDLULUUURRULLDRRDLULLDRRDLULDDRLDRUULDDRULLLULUUURRLLRRDLULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRDLDUURRDLRDLLURULDRUUDLURDDDDDULUUURDDDDLUUURRRRLRLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRLLLRRULLLDRRULLDRRDDLLLUURUULLLDRRULRLRLDRURRRLRDRRRRRRULULDDULLLDRRURLLLLRDRRRULLDRULLLDLRRRRLLLLRRLLRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRDDLDRLLLLUUURRRRRLDDDLLLLUUURRRRRDDDLLLLLUUURRRRRRDDDLLLLLULUDRDLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLUURRRRULLDDRULLDRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRLDRURDLULDRULUUUURDDLURDDLURDDLUUDDURDDLUUUURRDRDLDLUURRDDLURLDLURRRRRRRLDLDLLLLLRRRRRRULRDLULLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLULRRURRRRRUULRRDLULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULDRULLLLDLRRRRRLLLLLLRDRRRURULLRLDLDRRUULLDLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLDDRRUUDDLLURRDLLURRDLDLUURDDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURURDRURULLDRULLLLRDRRULLLDRDRURLULDLDRUDRDLUURDDLUUUULLLLLDRDRUURDLDRURDLDRURDLURRRDLLLLDRRRUUURRURRLDRULLLDRDRUULDLLRRRULDLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLULLLURRLDLURRRDLLDRURDLLURURRRDRDLLLLULLDRRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURRDDLDLUUURDDDLUUURRDDDLLURRUDDLLRRURDLLULURDDLURRRRRLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLUUDLLLLLLLRRUULDDRULLDRRRLLDRURRDLLLLURDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRULLRDRULLDLRDRULLLLLULDRURDRLLURRLLDRRDLULURRLRLLDRDRLDUULDURDUURDLRDLLUURDDLUURRDDLLURRURDRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRURDLULLDRRULLLRRRLULLDLDRRRULLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRDRURRRRRRRULRRRULDRULDRULLDRRULLDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLDLLRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLLLRDRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRLULLLDRRDLULDDRUULDDRUURRRRRDRURDLRURDLLURRDLURRDLULLLLLLDLURRDLURRDLLURRLUDLDRUULDRDRULRRLDLUDLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLLRURRULLDRRULLDLRRRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRURDLULRLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLLDRRRURRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURUDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLRDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRDRURDLULULDDRULURDLLDRRURULRRRDRRULLDRRRULLLRRRRRLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRULLRRRRRRLLLLLDRRLDULULDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLRRLDRRULDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLRRDRULLLLRDRULLRRDRULLLDRULDRURLLLRRRRLLLLRRDRULLLLRLLLLDLURRDLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLULLLLDRRULLRLDRULLRDULDRULLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRDRRURULDDLLURURLLDRRULRDLLURDRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDLRRULLDRULLDRRULLDRULRRDLRULDLURRDLULDRRULDLLURRDLULDRRULDLU


----------



## soup (Jan 28, 2014)

195 puzzle (14x14) in *9:56.638*, 10218 moves, *17.126tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




123521919111438105971261781215118816517793152124651491649541562349141191088581468714019214218748641121752696180595121168396017414813258219053997657160193363444185948971441831679213817332714562132163318215488426819115861214174451291343718131551891308417266116135291551252028801949561170611715741027378907117110120159723513113318415077141811184716969127181153171397010322186106321289811111013715810717963241365040147101143113100516256837510421221631761130468543109161166195796715

RRRRRRRLRUUUUUUUULDDDLRRLDDDRUURLLLRDRUULDDRUUULDDRULDDDRULDDRUULDDRUUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRUUDRDLLLUUUUUDUUULUDUUUUDDDLLLLLUUUURRLLLLLDDRUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULUDDDRULDDRRLUDRRRRLRRULLDRULLDRULLDLUDRULLDRRULDDDRUURDDLUUUUULDDDRUULDDRDUURRRRDDDLDLLLUUUUUUUUURRRULDRDURULDLDRRULDRLLDDRRUULLDLDRRRULDRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDDRURULLLRDDRULUDLRLRDDRLURDLUURDDDLUURRDDDDDDDLLUUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDLRUUUUUDDDDDLUUUUURRDDDDDLLUUULLLURDLURRLLRRRRDLLLURRDLUURRRRURRRRRDLULLDDRRULLDRRLLLRRLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRURLLLLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRURRDDDDDLLLLLLRUUUURRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLUUURRULLLDRRRULRUURDRRUUUUUUUDRRRUULDDRULLDRDRULUDDRRULULLLLDDRDRRUULLLDLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDDRURDRDLDLUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUUULRRRRRDDDDDDDURDLLLLLUUUUUDRRRRRRRRDDDDRLLLLLLLLLUUUUULDDDRUULRRRRRRRRLDLULLLLDRDLLLLUURRRRRRRRDDDDURDRLLLLLLLLLRUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUDLRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLULLULDRDLUURDDLUUURRUULUDUUUUUUULRULDRRULLDRRUDULLDDRDRUULLDRRLUDDDRULLDRDRUUULDDDRUULLDDRRULLDRDRULUDDDRULDDRULDDDRUUUUUUUURDRURLUDRDDULULLDRRDLULDRDDLUULDDRULDDURLUDDRURRRRUUDRDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLDRULRRRRULLLRLDRUULLLDDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRUULLDDRDDDDLDUUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRDDLUURDLULURRRLLUDDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRUULLDDRUUURURLLLLLURRDLLURRRDLLDRURRDLDULURLDRDLUURUDDDDDDDDDDDRLLUUUUUUUUURDRDDDDDDDDDULLUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDULLLUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDULLLLUUUUULURRRRDRDDDDRDLLDLLULDUUUUUDULRDDDDDUUUDDRDRRULLLUUUUUULDDRUULDDRURRRULULDLDRRRRDDDDDURDLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRLUDRDDDDDDDULLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRDRDDDDLLLLLLLLLRUUUURRRRRRRLLLLLLDDULDDRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRRRRLDDDLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRUDRULLLRRRLLLLRDRRRULLLLRDRUULLDDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRUULLDRRLLLLDRRRRULULLDDRRULLLDRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLDLDRUULDRDLUULDDDUUURDLDDRUUULDDDDRDUUUUDDDDUULDDRUUUULDDRULDDRUULURDDLURDLURULDDRULDDRUULDDDDRUULDDDURULUDDDRLUUURDDLDRURULDDURULDRULLDDRUUURRRRRRUUDLUUUUULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDDRUULDDDUULDDRRULLRRULDDRUUULRRRUUURRRUUULLDDRDRUULDDRULLDDDRRUULDDRUULLDDDRRRURULULLLDDRRRULLLDRRRULLULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULULLLLDDRRRRULDLRULDRDDDLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULUUURRDDDLLUUURDDDLUUUUULDDDRUURRDDDDDDDLLLURUUUUUDLDRUUURRDDDDDDDLLUUUUUURRDDDDDDLLUUUUURRDDDDDLRLLUUUULLDDRULULDDRULURRDLLURRRDLLURRUURRRRRRULRDRULDRDLLRLLRRULDRLUDDRULDRUULDDULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRURLLLDRRULLLDRRUUUUUUUDRDLLDLDRLLLLRRDLLURRRDLUURRDRLLLLURRDRLDLLUURRRDRLDLLLURRRRRDDDDDDDUDLLLUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUURRRRRDDDDDLLLLLUUUUURRRDRRRRLDDDDLLLLLLUUUURRRRRDLDDRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDLRRULLDLRRRRLULULDDRULRDLLURRRRRRDDLLLLLLLUUUDRRRRRRRRRUDDDLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLULLURURRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUURUURRRURRRRRRUUUULDRDLULDDDRULDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDRULULLDLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDDLUUURUDDDDDLUUULDDDDUURUUDDDDUULDRUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUULRDDDRULUUULDDDRUUURRRRUUUURUURUULLDDRDUUDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUULDDLDRDRUURRRLDURLDRULDULDRULDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDLDRRLURDDDLUUURDDDLUUURDDDDDLUUURDDDLUUUUUURRRRUUUUDDRUULDDRULLLRRRLLLLLRRRDRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRUULLLLLDRDRRRULLLDRDDLUUURDDDDLUUUUUDDDDDUUUUURDRDDLLLURDRDRLUULLDDDDRDUUUUUURDRDDDDDURRLDLLLULLDLRRLLDRLLDRULURRDLURRRDLLURRDLURUUUUURDDDDDLUUUUURDLRRRUDDDDDDRDDLLLRLLUUUUUURRUDDDDDDDLLUUUUURRRDDDDDLLLUUUUUDRDDDRRRUDDLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLURUUUDURLLLULULUULDULDRURDLDDRUURDLDRURLDDRULURDLDRURDLLRRLDDRULUDDRUULDDRUURDURRRLLDLRUULDRRULDRDLULLDRRULLDRRRRLRRRRDDDLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLRUURRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLRRUUDRUURRRRULLDRRLDRDLURULLDRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLLDRRULDRULDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRULURUULURRULURRDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLLRDRDRRRURLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDLDRRRLRULDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULUDDDDRUUULLDDRRULLDDRULDDRURRRRDLDULLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURDRRRRRULLLLLLLULDDRRRRRRRULLLLLLULDDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRLULLLLDRDLUURRRRDDDLLLLUUURRRRDDDDLLLRRRULLLLUUURURRDRDDLDLLLUUURRRDDDLLLUURRRRDDLLLLURURLDRRRRRUURDDLURDURDLLURRDLLURDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLRURRDLLLLUUURLLLLRDLLLLUUULUUUULLDDRUUDDRUULDDRRULDDRULRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRURDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLURRDLDRUDURDLUUUULULLDDRDRUUULDDDRURDLRRRLLLDRRUDLURDLUULLLLLRRRRULRLDRRULLDRDRURULLDRRULDDRULLLLLLLUDDDLDUDDULUDDRUULDRRUULLDDRRUULLDRRRULLDRRUULDDRRULLURDLURRURDDLURRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLURULLLDDRRUUDLLLDRDDLDRRRRRRLUUULLLLDDRDRLRRRUUULLULLULLLDULUUUDLURDLURDLDRUUDLDRDUUULDDRURUDDRRRLDUDLDRUULDDRUULDDRRUULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRDRRRRURULLLLLDRRRRRULLLRDRRULLLDRDRRUULLLDRRRDRULLDRRULDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRULDLRDRRURULLLLDDDDDRRRRUUUUULLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRLUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDURRRRRUUUUULLLLLLUDDDDDDRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRLUULLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRUUULUUULDDDRUULDDRULLLDDRRRULDRULLLDRRRLLLLRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRULLDRLULDRRDLLURDDLUURDDLUUDUDURURRRRRRRURRRRRLRULLDRULLDRDLUURDDDLUUUDRDDLDUUDRDLUULLDLLURRDLUURDDULRRDLURURRRDDDLLULURRRRDDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRULLRRULULDLDRRRULLLLLRRRRULLDDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRDRRLRUUDDLUURDDLUURDDLUULLLRULULULLLDLLUUUURDDLDUUDDRUURDLDLUURDDLURRDLLRDLURDLURRDLUDUDLURLRRRDLLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLDRRRRRRLLLRULLDRRULLDRDRUULDDDRUUUUULDRULDDRULDLRDRUULRLLLLLLUUURLDLRRULDDUURLDDRUULDDDRUULLDDRDRUULDLRDLRRULDLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULULLLLDDDDDRUULLRRRLLDRULULRRDLRRULULRRDLURRRDLLLLRRRULLDRRULLRDRRULLDRRUDRULDRUDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRUDLLLULURRRRRDLLLLLLDDDDLRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLDDDDRRRRRUUUULLLLDLDDDRRRRRRLUUUULLLLLDDDDDURRRRRRLUUULLLLLLDDDRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUURULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLDRRRLLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLULLDLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRULDLRRRDLDULLRRULLDRRLDDRUULDDDRUULDRULDULLLDRRRULLLDRRDDLLUURDDDLUUURDDDDULUURRDDDLULURLRUDDDRULUURRRRULURRRDDRRRURULUDDDUDRULDRRLRLLDRURDLURRDLLURDLLULLLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLRRRLLLURRRDLLDRUUUUULLLDDRRRDLULDDDRUULDLDRRULRRRULDRULLDLRRULLDDLUURRLULDLDRRRURLLLLULURLDDRULURDLDRURDLURRDLLULRRLLLLLLLLURRDLLDRDUDRDRUULDDRUUULDDRUULLDRRRULLDRRRURLLLDRRRULLLURRDLLURRLDRURRRDLLLLURDLURRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLDDDDRRRRUUULLLLDDDRRRRUUULLLLDDDRRRRUUULLLLLDDDRRRRRRUULULRDRDDLUULLLLLLDDRRRRRRULLLLLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLLRDLRRRRRRRRRUUUUULLRUULDDDRUULLDDRRRLULDDRURDLDRURDLDRUURDDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLULULRRRULLLDRRRULLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRURLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDLRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRULLDLRRUDULLLDRRULLDRRULLRDDLULDDDRUUULDDRULDDUURDLDDRUULUDDDRUUULDRDLRULDRULDDRUURRRRRRULURRDDLLUURDRDLLUURRRURLURULLLDRRRULLLLRDLRRRULLLDRRRDLDLUULDDRULDDRURDDDLUURDDLURRRLDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUURRRRDLLLLLLLLDLLLURURRRURUURRRLDRDDUULLDRRULLDDDRULUDDRUULDDRULDDRUUDLLUUUULULDDRULDUULDDDRUULDDRUULLDRUDLLLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLURURDRDLDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRUULUDRRRRULDLDRRULDRRRRULULDLDRRULLDRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRULLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRDDDDLLLUUUUURRRDDDDDLLLUUUUURRRRRDDDLUUDDDDULDRLLLLUUURRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLRUULULRRRRRULLRRURULLRDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLRRDDLURULLDRDLURRRDLLLURDRRRRUUURDLDUULLDDRDRUUULDLDRDRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLULLLRRRRRLLDRULLLLDRRLLULDRRRRDLLLLURRRDDLLLUURRDDDLLUUURRRRDDULLRDUUDDRUULLDRRLLLRDRRULLDLRULDRDLLUUURRRDDDLLLUURRRRLDDLLLURRRRRDLLRRULDLLLLUURRRRRRRRLLUDLLLLLUUUULDDDDRUULDDRDUUUDLDDRURDLURRLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDRLLURRRDLLLURRRDLURRRDLLRUDRRULLDLURRLLRRRLDLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRULDRULLLLLRRDRRURULLLDLDDRRULULDUULLLLRRLLLLLLUUDLURDLDRURDLDLRDRULURRDLDULURDLDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUURDDDLUDULRURRRDLLDRRUULRRUUULLLDRDRRULLLDRDRRULLLLRDRRRULLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRUULLLLLDDDRDRUURDDLUURDDLUUUUULDRDLULDDRULDDRULDDRUULLLULDDRUULDLRRLDDRUULDDRUURDDLLURRRDLLUURULDDRULLLLURDRRRRRRRRDRRULLDRUULLDLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRRDLLURDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRRULLLDRRRURLULRURULLDRRDLULLDRRULLLRDULDRRULLLDRRDLLUURDLDRURLLDRDLURUULDRDUDLURDDLUURRRRLRRULRRRLRRRRRLDRRULDDRULULDDRULDLURRRLLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDDRUULLLRLLRRRRLLLDLRLLLLDLLURRRDLLURRDLLRRRLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRUUDLRRULDRULLDRDLUURDDDDULUURDRDLLUULLLDRDURDLURDLURULLLDDRRULLULDDRUURRRLLLLRLDRUUULDDRUUDDLRDUURDDLULDRURDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURLRRRRLLLURRDDLURRDLLLURRDLLLLRRURDLURRDLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRUURDRLULRRRLRLLLLLLLURULDDUUDDDRUURDDLURRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRLLULRRRRDLLURRLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLURRDLLLLURRRDLURRRDLLLURDLURURRDDLLURRUULDDRULLDRRULLDRULLDDRURRRDLDULLLLLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRUULDLRDRUDLURLRDLURDRDLDULURLDRRULDLURRRRRLLLRRULLRRRLLLDRRRULDULLDRRULLDRURLLLLRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRDRUULLLLLLLRLDRUURDRLDLURRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLDRRRULLLLLLDRUURDDLURRDLLLLURRRRRRRRULRRULRDLURRLLLLDRRRRULLDRRULDRULLDRULLLLLDRDRRUULDLLRRRLURDDLLULRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRLULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUUURDDDLUUURDRDLDLUDRURDLLUURRRLRRRLURDRRLRLLLURRDRDLULRDRULLRRUDLLURRDDLUURRDDLDLUURLDDRULURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRULDRDLLLLLURRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRDRRULLLLDRDRURDLULLLLLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLRRRLLURRRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLLRDRRURDUDULDRULLLLLLRUDRULDDRULLULDRLLDURRDLLURDLURRDLRURDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRULLDDRULDRUDLURRRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDLDRRRRRUULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULDRDLUULDDRULDRRULRRRRRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLLRDRRRULLLDRRRURDLULDDRRRUULLDURLDRLRRDLLLLURLDRURRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLRRRRLLDRRLULLDRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLRRRDLLULDRRULDRRRULLLRDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRLLRRRULLLDRRRULDRRULLLLDRRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULRRDLULDRRULLDRURDRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULDLULLLLLLLDRRULLRDRULLDRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRURLLLRDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDLLULLLLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRULDURDLLULLDRURDRULLDRULDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLRDRULLDUDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULDRULLLDRRULLDRUL


----------



## soup (Jan 29, 2014)

7x7 avg5: (55.384), 50.440, 52.032, 53.208, (45.048) = *51.893*
7x7 avg12: 57.472, 55.384, 50.440, 52.032, 53.208, (45.048), (59.705), 53.257, 59.400, 53.297, 57.072, 50.401 = *54.196*


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 29, 2014)

soup said:


> 7x7 avg5: (55.384), 50.440, 52.032, 53.208, (45.048) = *51.893*
> 7x7 avg12: 57.472, 55.384, 50.440, 52.032, 53.208, (45.048), (59.705), 53.257, 59.400, 53.297, 57.072, 50.401 = *54.196*



I just checked your forum posts. Your last 45 posts have been in this thread. Will this be an accomplishment soon? 50 posts straight of slidy puzzles in the accomplishment thread? You either must practice a LOT or they aren't REALLY accomplishments, they're just "oh I haven't tried this combination of slidy puzzles before... WR!!!"

Not trying to be overly aggressive...


----------



## soup (Jan 29, 2014)

224 puzzle (15x15) in *13:18.219*, 13373 moves, 16.754tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




194471162201544864883614217183416120115721952140143158160963907612760150193552142165156491301392122458205841349472172197147144421032236771177112136182014654381765612331851611241922181337562180141191211411311691971868228190206202211114159171536918451168661671316312010718111777811621282122110879732081481181983970951871834017913744166115188741551748017335215191105925041321451517220911213138856859459310017011087102204251049112634643106291512696200122224111203321091131235718272223078192221061491758653129199195378152316513516517819623899921018910198125341642071627

LDUUUUUURDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDRDLDLUUUUURRUUUURUDRDLULDRDDLUULLDRRDLDULULDRRULLDRRULLLDRDRUDULURDLLURRURDRDDDLLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDDRLLUUUURDDDDDDUUUULUDDDRDLUUURUDDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDLUUURRRRRDLLURULLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDLRRURLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULUUUUULDUUUDDULDDURUULDDDRUUDDULDDRUUULLDDDRRUULDDRUULDDRULLDDDRRULURDLDDUUDRRULLDDRUURDLURDDLUURRRDDDDDDLLRRRLLLLUUUURRRRDDDDLLLLUUUURDRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLULLLDRRRLLLDRRRULLDRURLLLDRRULLLDRULUUUUUUUULDRUUDLURDLDRULDDRUULDDDDRUULDDRULLDDDRRUULDDRULDDRUUUUUURDLULDDDRUULLDDRRULUDLDRDRUULDDDRUURRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLRURUUDDDULUUUUUDRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUDRRRDDLDLRLLUUUDRRRUULDDRULDDRULLDRRULLDRRURRRRDDDLLLLLLLURULDRULLDRRRRURRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLURDLUUUURRRLRRULUULUURRRRRRLURLRDDLUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRULDRULLLLDRDRRUULLLLDRRDRULDLRRRRULLUDDRULLLLDRRRRULDRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRDRRUULDLRRULLDDRUURDLDDRUULLDRRURRDLLRDLURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLUUULDDDRUULDDRULDRRRULULLLDDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLUURDLURLDUURDDLDUUDRULLDRRULDDRULUDLDRDRUULLLUUUUUDDRUULDDDRUUULDDDDRULUDDDRUULUDDDRUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDRRRRRLULLLLDRRRRULDRURDLLRRULDRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRLULLDURRRLDRULLLDRDLUURRRDDLDLLUUURRDRDLDLLUUUURRDDRDDLLLUURULDRRRDDLLLUURRRRDRDLLLLLUDRRRRURDULDRULDLLLLUURUURRRRUUUDURLLLUUUUUUULLLDRDURULDLRRLDDDUUUDDDRURULUDLDDRUULRUULDDDRULDDRUDDDUULDDRRLLRUULUDDDDRUUULDRUULDDRDUULDDRUULDDRLDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRURRRRRRRULULLDDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRUULLLDDRRULLLDRRDLLRDLUURDDDLUURDDDULUUDDRDUUDLDURRUURRRRURRRRRRLDLRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLRUURRRUUULLLUUUULLRRLDDRULDDRUUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRUURRRRRRRRRRLLRRRRDLDLURRDLDUURULLDRULLLLLDRRRRULULLLLDDRRRRURLLLLLDRRRULULLDDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRULLDRURLRUUUULRULDRRLDLULDLRRDLULDDRUULDRRRURRRRRRRURUURLULLDRDRUULDLDRDRURDRULLLLDRDRURULLLLLDRRRRULLDDRULDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLDRRRLULDLLRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRDRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRDLDUURLDLURRDDDDDDDDDDRLULLUUUUUUUULURRRLLLDRRDDDDDDDRDLLUUUUUUUUURDDLUURRDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUDRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUURRRRDDDDRDDDLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRDDRDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUURRRLDDRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLUUURRDLDRRUULDDULDRUULLDDRRRRRRRRRUDDLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULDRULDDRULDLDRRULDDDRUULDDRULDDDDRUUULDDDRUURRULLDDDDUUURDDDLUUURDDLLURDDUULDRRUDDLUUUURUULRDRRRRRULDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRLLLRRULDRRUULLLDLDRRRULLLLRRDRLULRDRUULLDDDRUULLDDRRULLDRRRDLDLLUURDDDLUUURDDDLUURDRDLLRRULDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUURDLDRDULURDDRUURURRDRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRURDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDUUDDDDLLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLRULLUUURDDDDLUUUDDDUUURDDDLUURDDLUURRRRRRRURUULRUULULLLUUUUDLUDDDDRURULLDDRUUDDRUULUDLDRRLDDDRURULLDDRURLLRUULDDDUUDDRUULUDDDDRUULDDDRUULUDDDDUUUDLDRDRUULUDLDRDRUULDLDDRRULLLURRRLLUDRRLLLRRUDDLURRRDLLULRRRURURLRLDDURUUURRRDDUUUUUUULLDRRDLULDRDLULDRRLDDLUULDRDRLDUULDDDUUUDLDDRURUULLDDRDUUDDRUULDDRUDDDUUULDDDRUULLDDRDUUDDRUULDDRULUDDRULLDRULLDRURUUULUUULLDUURLLRUURRDLLDRULDDRULLDRDRULDDDRUULDLDRDRUURRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLURRRDDDLDRLLLUURDDDLUUURRRDLLUUDDDDDDDDLUUUUUURRLRDDDDDLDURDLLUUUUURRDDDDDLLUUURRRRDDDLLLULUURLDDRDLUURRRRRDDLDLLRRULLLLURUUUUUUUUUULDRDLDUUDDDUUDDUUULDDDRULDRUULDDDRULDDRUUUULDDDDRUURRULLDRDDDLUUURLDDDDUUUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUURRRRUDDDDRDLLLLLUUUURRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRURURLRDLULDRDLULDLRRDLULDLDRRUULDDLRRULLDLRDURULLDRULLUDDUUDLDRRULLDRULRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLRUURRRRRRRRRDUDDLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLULRLLLULURLDDUURDRLLDRURDLDRURDLUUUUURUUURRRRUULDRDURULDDUULDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRURDDDDLUUUULLDDDRDRUUULDDDDRUUUUDRRULLDRRULLLRDRUULLDLDDDDDLRRRUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDDUUUURDDLDDRUUUULDLDDDRURUUDDLDRUUULLDDDDRRUUUULLDLDDDRRURUULDRDLDRUULLLDLDRRRRUULDLULDLDRRRRRLUUDRRRRRRLRUURULUUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUULDDLRRLRRDLLURDDLUURDDLURDDUULDRULLRRULLLURRDLURRRDDDLDRLLUULURRDDDDLUUDDRULURDLURRRDLULLDRRLLURRLLDRURDLLURRRDLLUURRDDLLRRURDLLURRRDLLLLLLUUURDRLLDRULDDRURDLLURRRDLLLURLLLLLLRRRRRRUUUURUULDDDDUUUDDRDUUULDDDRUULLDDDRRUULLDDRRULDDRULLDDRRURRULLDRULLLDRRURLLLDRULLDDRUUUUUULLLURLDRRRLDDRRUULDLDDRRULUDLDRDURUULDDDRUULLDDDRURULLLDDRRLLLLRRRRRURLLLDRRULUUUUUDUUULRRRRDUUULLDRRDLULLDRRDLULLDRDULRRDLULDDRULDDDRULULDRDRULDDUUUUDDDRUULDLDRDRUULLDDRRULDDRULLDDDRRUUULLDDDRUUDDRULULLUURRRRLLLUULDRRUUUULDDRULDRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRUUDDLURLULLDRRRRLLDULLURRRDLDRULLLLDRRRRULDRLUULLLDLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRDLDLLLUURRDDDLULUUURDDRDLDLUUURUULDDRDDULURDDDDDUUUUDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURRRRDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULDRRULLDLRRRULLLDRRDRDDDLRLLLUUUURRDDDULDDLUUURRDDDLULUUURRDLLDRDDUULDRDLUUUURRDRDDDLLLUURRRRDLDLLLUDRRRURDLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLLUURRDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRLULRUUDLLLLLLRRRRLLLLLLUDRULDRRRDLULDLRULDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRDRLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLLLURLRRRLLDLULRRRRUURDRDLDURDLLURRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLUURUULLLLLLRDRRULLLUDUUDRRDRURULDDUULDDDRUULLDDRULDDRURULLDDRRLULDURDRRUDLULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRDRLLUUUUDURRRUUURDUULDRUDDLDUULLRDRDLULDRDLULDDRULLDRDRULLDRRURDRULLDRRDDDRLLLLUUURRUULRRRRLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRLUURRLLDLRRLDRULURRLLURDLURRDLDRURDLDRURRDLLDRURDLDDRUURDDLLRRULDRULDDRUULLLLLDDLUUUUUURLRRRDDDDDDLLLUUUURRRRDDLDDRLLLLUUUURRRRRDDDDLLLLLRULUDRDLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLUDRRRRRRULDLLLLLLUDRUURUUURRRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLRDRRULLLRDRUULDDUUUUDDULDRUULDDDUUDDRUULDDRULDDLRRLRULLDRDURRRULLDRRRDDLURDLUUDDURULUDLDDUURDDLUURDDLUURULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLDULLLLDRRRRDDLLLLUURRRDDLDLLUUURRDDDDLLUUUURDRDLDDDLUUUUURDRDDDDLLUUUURDRDDLDLUUUURDDDDLRURDLLUURRRDDLLLUURRLRRRURDLURDDUULDRUDUUULURLULDDDRUULDDRRRRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRDRULLDRRURLLLLRRLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRUUUUUULLDDRDRUUDLDRULLRRULLLDRRRURDDLDLUUULDDDRUULDDRUDLDRUURDDDDDLUUUURRLDDDDLUUUUURRRLRRRRRUDRULDRDLULDRDLULLDRRULLDRULLDUUDDULLDRRRRULLLLDRRUULLDLDRRULLLDRRRRRUDDDDLLLLUUURRRRRRRDDLDULURRULLLDRRULUDDURLULDDRULLLDRRRULLLDRURLLLDRRRDDLLLLUURRRUULLLLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRUULDUDLURRDLLRULDRRRULLDRULURDLURURDRRRRRRUUULDDRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRDRUULLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLDDRRURLLLLDRUURDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRDLULURRRRRDDDDDDLRRRRDDLLRULLDLLLLUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDRLUURDDLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUURRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLRUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLDULUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUURRRDDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDDUULDDRURRDLLURRDLLUULUURRRRRRRRRRRURULLRRLRULDRDLULDRDLDUULDRDLULLDRRDLLURLLDRRDUULDLRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRUURLRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUULDDDUUDDRUULDDRDUULDDRUULDDDRURDLDRUULLLLLLLLRUUULURLDRRRRULDRULDRULLLRRDRULLRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDDDDDRUUULDDDRURUUULUDDDRUULRDLDDURULDDRUUUULDDDDDUURULDDDRUULDDDRUUULDDDRURLDLUURDRLLDRUURDDLURDLLUUUUULDDDDRUULDDRDUULDDRURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLRURDLLLLLLULRRURUUUUDDDRULULDRDUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULUDDDRURLDDRULURDLDRUUUUULRLLLLLULDLUDRULDUURRRULLDRURRLLLRRDLULDRULLDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRRUULDLDDDRUULURUDDLUURRDLLLDRLLDRURUDRLLURRRDRLLDLURRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDRLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRUDDLURRRDLULRLLDRURDLURURDLRRRLDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLULRRRDLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLULRLLLLDLLLUURDDDLUUURDDDLUURRRRUURRRRRURUULLRDRLULDRRUDULDRDLULLRDRDLULRDLULDRRULLDRRULLDRLLRRULLDLRRULDLRULLLLDRRRRULLDRULLDRDLUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUUUUUURRULDRDLDULUDLRRLUDRULDRDLDUULDDRULDDRUURDRDDDDLLUUURDRDDLLUURRDDLLURRRDLLLUUUUULULRUULLLDRURDLDDDDDDULUURRRDRDLDLURRDLLUURRDDLLURRRRDLLLURDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLURUUURRRRRLLLLLLLLUURRDLDLURRRRRRRRRRRULLDRULLRDURLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRUDLLLUDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDLRDRRRRULDRDLLLLLRRULDRURRDLLDRULLDDRRUULLLDDRRRURLLULLDDRRULLLDRRULLDRUUUURRRRRULLDRRULULLDDRULLLDRRRULDRULLLLDRRRDLLLRURDLULDRRULLDRDLUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUURRDDDLDUUDRLLUUUURDDLURRDDDDLULUDDURDRULLUURRDRDLDLULUDRDRULLUURRRRRRRRRRLURRRRRUUULDDRULDDRULDDDRUULDLDRURLLDRRULLLLLLLULUURULDRRRRRRRRUULDLDDRRULDDDRUULDDRUULDLDRRULLLDRRRULULLLDDDRULDRRULLLULLDURLLRLLLUDDRLLLLUUUUUUDDDUUULDDDRUURDDULDRURDLDRRUDDUUDDLUURDDLUURDRDLDLUURDDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRLRDLLURRRDLLLRURRRDLLLURULLLDRLLLURDLDRURDLURRRDLLURURRRRRRDDLLLLURRRRRDLLLULUUUURRRDLULLRDRDLULDDRULLDDRUDRULDDRULLLDUDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDLURULLDRRULLDLDRDUUDRULLDDLRRRRRRRULLLLLLUDRUURRRRRRRRULDRDLULDRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRLDRULLDRDRRRRULLLLRRRLLLLRUDLURRDLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRUULLLDRRRULLLLDRURLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRLLLRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLRDLUDRULDRULLDRDLURRDLLUURRDDLUDLURDLURRRRRRUUUUULDLRDRDLDLUUDLDRRUULDDRULDLDRRULDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLULDLDDRRUUUULRRRRRRRRRRRDDLUULDRDLULDDRULLDRULLRDRRULLURUULUURDLLDRDURULDLDRRULLDRRLDDRUUDDULDRUULLDRDRULLDDRURLLLLRURRDRLDRULLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLRRLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRURLLLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDDRRULURURRRRRRRULDDRULLDDRULLLLUDRRRRDRULLLLLLLLLURURRDLDLDUURDDLRULDRURDLLURDLURRRRDLLLLRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLUDRRRULLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLUURUULLLUURRLDLUDRULDRURDLLDRRURDLDDRUURDLLDRRULDDRULLDDRDRUUDDLURULLLLUUUULDDDRUULDDDRDUUUDDDDUULRUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLUUUUUDLLLDLLLDLDRURRDLLURURDLLURRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLURURRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLURURRDRDLLLUDRRUDLDRUUUUURRRRRULLDRRUDULLLDRRRULRLLLDRRULDRRULDULDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDURRRULLLLRRLLRDRURRRDRULLLDRRUDUDLLURDRRDLDLLLULURRRDDLLLUURRDDDLLUUUURDDDDDLUUUURULDRUDDLURDDDDDLUUUURRRRDRRULLLLRRRLULLLLRUDDDDDDLUUURRRRRLULLDRRULLLDRULLDRRDDDDULLUUURRRDRDLDLLLUURRRRDRLDLLLLLUDRUUUURRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUUURDDDLDUUURDLDRUDDULURDDDUUULDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLUURUDDLUUURDDDLURRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRLLURRDLULRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDRLLLLRLUUUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRURDLURRDLLURRURDDLULRRRLLLDRRURDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRULDRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRLLDRURDLULULLLRULLRRRRRRURULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRDLDLUURDDDLUUULDDDRUUURDDDDLDUUUURDDDLUUURRRDDDLLLURULLLLLDRULULRRDLURRRLLLDRURDLUURRDDLURRRDLLLURRRRULDRRULLLLDRRRRDDDLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLUURLRRRRRLRRRRDUUULDRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRLUDDRLUDLLUDRRRULDLRULDRRULDRULLLLRDRRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLULDRDRUULLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLURDULDRULDDRULLDRRRRULULLLLDDDDDLURRRDLLURRRDLLUDRRULDLUULRULURRDLURRRLLLDRULRRRLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRULLDRRRULDRLULLDRRRULLLDRDLUURRDDDLDLUUUUDDDDUUUURDDDDLUUUUDDDUUURDDDDLUUURDRDLLRDRLLRURDLLUURURDRDDLLLUURRLRLLRRRRRRRRUULDDDRUURDDLUURDDLURUUULDDRULDDRURDDLRURDLLLRURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRUUUULDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURDLDRULLLLLLLLLLLULDDUUDDRRULURDRLLRDLURRLRRDLLURRDLLLURRDLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLURRDLLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLULRRRRDLLURRULLLDDRURULLLLDLRULDRRURDLLURDLRRLDRRULLRRRLLRRDLUDRULRDLULLDRRULLLDRURDRLLURRDLURRULLLLDDRDRURLURDLDLURRUULRDLLLRRRLLDRRULUULDDRULDRULLLLLLLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLDDRRUULLLDDRRRULLULLRRRRRRRLLRLLLLLLLLUULDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUURDDLUDURLLDRDRUULRDDLURULDLURRDLUDLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRLURUULLDRLLULDDRULDDRUUDRRULDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRRRRRRRRLULLLRRRRDLLURRULLLRRRLLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRLLLDDRDUURURDLLLDRDRUUULLLDRDDRRUULLLDDDRRRLLLURRRRULDUUDRDLURRULRRRLLRRRLLRLLLLULDDRURDLURRRLLRRRLLLRRDLLURRDLURRRLDLURRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLURRURRDRLDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRUULDDRURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLULLLLLLLLLLLRDLURRDLULRRLLURDLDRURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRULLLDRRULLLRRLLRDRULLDRULLDLDRRUULDRULLDLDRURDLULLLLURRRRRRRRDLURRRLURDURDLULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDRRULLLLDDRRRRURULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRDRLURRULLLDDRRULULLLURDRLDLDRUULDRDUULDDRUDUDLURDLUURDDLUULDLDRUULDDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRUULDRDLLURDLULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRRUURLRRRDLLRURRDRLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURLLLLLLLLLLDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLRURDRLLLRRRLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLLLURRLLRRRULLDRRURRDLDLULDRRURDLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLULLLLLULDRULDDRURDLURRRLDLLLLURDULRUDDUULDRDURLDLURRDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRRULLLDRRULLDLRDUULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLRDRURLLLDRLDRULDLLURRDLLURRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLDRRRRLLLRRULDRULLDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRLLLLRDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLDDRURDLURRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDDRRURULLDRURLLLDRRLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLDDURDLURRURLLDRRUDRRLLLLRDRRUULLDURRDDLULDURDULRRULLDURDDLURULDRRULDLRRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLLRDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRULDRRULLDRRULDRRRURLLLLRRDRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRUDULDRRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRRLURDLULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDLRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLDLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLURRDLURDULRRDLURDRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLLLLLLDLUDRURDLURRRLDLLURDLUDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLURRLDRULLDRRRRLULLDRRRRULLLLRDRRULLLDLURRDLURRDLLLLLLLURRLLDRRULLDRRULLRDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRULLLLRRRRDRULLLLDLLLLURRRDRLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLULRRRDLURDRULLLLLDRLLRULRRLLDRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRLRRRULLLLLDLLURRRRDLLLULRRRDLURDRULLDRULDRRRRRLULLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRRLULLRRDRULLLDRRULLLDURDLLURRRDLLRRLLLURRRDLULLDRUL





> I just checked your forum posts. Your last 45 posts have been in this thread. Will this be an accomplishment soon? 50 posts straight of slidy puzzles in the accomplishment thread? You either must practice a LOT or they aren't REALLY accomplishments, they're just "oh I haven't tried this combination of slidy puzzles before... WR!!!"
> 
> Not trying to be overly aggressive...



The postings can be attributed to practice.


----------



## soup (Jan 30, 2014)

399 puzzle (20x20) in *31:06.959*, 31944 moves, *17.110tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




402176063274146176193631311433628698289902342301818323922832319516356179318225275236119683151156152113150761521142133192228024075389314191214321257112121441441321112691651112721615231377204174692375819114193302522592292626131032630610426736736517349231621830720935333716624510714128739913467200955424316915923719214913218376581681996434926513630322488452435533241308180297100822236816118427127391343189324219771971224789124360109167336283883573332608729631142172215283592734310638710246263652493435386393353691423783307415434628216094247183201276301178351280309182148216151120397202392207118382157293572426626625329380842274838513313711034535627733938425532820817512512731243502512213269170102931283132353021871551863943383053723188129226320250853441083042332921163227511851171123817729028829426220538325315696285393385291405334839810337024171359333272811452562486220623317194341364992232911621967035813010514721225812203331171325792202792788503819340312841391721354362164270352190232101862992541352107226839030078138158374264396732046198379373298395334126244553729536612315397361371347342

LLLLLLRRDDLLLLLLLLRRRUURRDDDLLUUURDDDLUUUDRDDDLURDDDLUURDDDLUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDURUUUDDDUUULDLDRDDRDUUUUULDDUUDDDUURULDDDDRURDDDLUUUURDUURUULDLDRRUUDDDDDDDLLUURDRRDLULLRULDRRRDLLLUUUUUUUDDRRRRRLDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDULDLLLRRRLLLLUUUUUUUUULURURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRUDDDDDDDDDDDLUUURDDDLUURURRDDRDLLLLUULLUUUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUUULURLLLLUUDDDDDDDDDDDDULDRRRRRRLUUUUUUUULLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUULLDRRULLDDDDDDDDURRUUUUUULLRDURULLRLDDDDDDDURDULDRRUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDLLUUUUURRRRDDDDDLLLLUUUURRRRDDDDRULDRUUUUULLLLLLDLDDDLLUUULLDDDRDRUUUULLURDRDLLUURRDDLDUUDLURULDURDLURDDLURDLURRDLUUURDLDDDLUUUURDDDDLUDDRDRUULLDLDRDRURUUUULDLDLDDRRRUUUUDLLDLRLURDUURDDLURRDLUURRDLDRUULDDRRUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLUUUDRURRRRRDDDDULLLLLULUUUDRDDLURDDLUURRRRRRDDURDLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLUDLURRDLDLUUURDDDLDUUUURDDDLUUUULLLLLRRUUDDUDLURURRDDDLDUUUURULULDDUUDDRUULULLLDRRRDLLLRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRULLLRDRRULURRULLDRRUUDLDLUUUUDRULDDRUULDDRULLLLLDRRULDLRRULLDRULURRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRLDLLURRRRLLDRULDDRUULRDDLUULDRRULRUDRLLURRDRRULLLLDRRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRUULLLLDUUUDDLDRDUUUUDLDDRRUULDLDDRRRURULULLLDDDRRURULUULLDDDDRRUUUULLDDDDLUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRDRRRULLRRRDDLDDDDRDLDDDDUDDDDDDLRLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDRRRRLLLLULDRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDLDRDDDDDDDDLDRDRDLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURULDDRRLDDDDDDDRUDDDDDDDRRDLDDULLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDUUDDDDDULLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDURUUUUUUUUUUULLLLRRRRRDRRLLLLLLDDDRDDUUUUURRRRRULULLDDRUULLDDDDDDDDLDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDUDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDUDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDLRULDRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLLLDRDDDDDDDLRRRRRRDRUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUULLULDDRRURDLLLUURDRLLDRURRLDLURRDLLURRRRRRRLUULLDLLRRRRRULLLLDDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULDRUULDRDLULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRUUULLLDLDRDRURLRLLLDRRULDRRUUUULLLDLDRUDLURUDDDDRRRULUUUULDLDDRRUUUULLLLLLUDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLDDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDLRDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLRDRURDULRRRRLDLLLRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRLLLRRRDLLLULLLLLLLLLUDDDDDDDDDDDDUDRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLULLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUDURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDLDRULRDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLUUUUUUUUUDRLLLLDDDDDDDRRRRLUUURULLDLLURURRRDLDLLURRDLURRULLRDRULLLRLLLLDRRRULLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRRLDLLLLRRRRURLULLLLDURRRDLLLULRRRRRLDLDLURRRLLLLRRDLRULDRULLURRRRDLLLURRRDLUULUURRRRRULDLRRULLDRDLULLRDRDLUUUUULLLDDRRUULDDRRULDRULDDRULDDRUULRULULULDLLURRDLLURDLURRRRLLLLRRRRLDLULRRRRDLLLLLURRRDLLURRRRDDLLLRRRULLDDRRUULLDDRRUUULDLDDRDURRLLDRUURRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDLRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLURRRUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDURLLDRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLUDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLURDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUDDLLLLLLLLLLUDRDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLRRUDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLULDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLDLDDDRURUULLDRDLRRULDLRRDLULURRDLDULURDLURRDDLULLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLRRDLLURDLDUUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUUDLLLLLLRURRRRLLLLLRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRDLULRUUUURULDLDUUDRLLUURRDDDLLUUURRDDDLLUURRDDLRURDLLLULRRRRDLDLULUURDRDDLDRRULLDRRUUUUULLLLURRDLLDRURDLDRRRLLLURRRDLLLURDLLRRRLLURRRLDLLURRURDLLURRDRDLLLURRURDRRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRLULLDLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRDRRRRULULLLDRULLLDLURULLDRLLDRRRULLDRRRULDLRRRULLLLDRRDRURULLLLDRULDRRULLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDURRRDRULLDLRDRURULLRURRRDURLLLRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRUDDDDDDDDDDDDLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLDUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUULDLLLLDDDDDDDLRRRRRRUUUUUUDLLLURRLLRRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLLUDDDDDLDLRRRRRUUUUUULUUUUURURLULLDDRDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDLDRRUULDDDDDUUURLURDLDDRUUUUDDLDRDDUUULDRULDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUUUUUURRRRRULLDRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRUULLLLDLDRRRRRRRULLLDRURRDLDLUURDLURRDDLLLLURRDDLLUUDURDDDDLUUUUULDDLDDRRRUULUDDURDDLLDRURULUUDUUDLURDDULDRUDDRDLUUUUDLDDDDDUDRUUUUUULDLDDDDDDRRUUUUUUURRRRULDLRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRDRRUULLLRDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRDLDUUURDDDDLUUUULLDDDDRRUUUULLDLDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRDLLDRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLUDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLDRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUUUUUURULLLLLLLRURRRRDRRDLULULDLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDUDRLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRDDDUDDDDDDURLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRRRLLULDDDDDDDULLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDRRRUULLDLRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRLLLLRRRRRRLULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULDURDLDUUDLDDDRUUUULUDLDDRRUULDDDDRUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRULRULDDRULLDRDRUUDLDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDLDDRDUUUDLDDRDURUUDUULDDDRUULDDDRUUULDDLDRRUULDDDDRULLDRDRUULULDDDRRUUULUDDLDDRRULLDRDRUUULDDRULDDRULDDRUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUULLDDDDDRRUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUURRDDDDDDDRRRRRDDDULLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUURRDDDLDDLUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRUDDDDDDURDLLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUDDDDUDRDDRULURDLDDDULDURRRRDLULRRRRLRRRRRRLDDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRLLLURURRRDLLLRRRRLDLLLRRLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRLLLLLRRRRRLDLLLURRRDLLLRURDLLURRDLLLULLLLLLLRRUDUDLURDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLURRRRRLDULLLDRURRLDLLURUDLRRRRDLLLLURRRRLDLLULRRRRRLLDLUDRURLLDRURDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURDDRLRRRULLLLDRRRRLRURRRDLLLLLLLLURRULRDLDUUULDDDRUULDDRURDLLLURULLRRRRRRRRRDRDLURDLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRULDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRDLLRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRLLRDLLLLLLLLLLRUURRRRRRRLLUURRRDLULDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRDLULDLRRULDDDRUULUDDRULULDDDRUURDDLUULLLLLLLLLDDRRUURURULDRULLDRRULLLDRRLLRDDLUURDDDLUURRRRULLDRRULLDLRRRULLLDLRRRDDLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRLULLLDLRRLLULDRRRULLLDRRRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLDLRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRDDLLLLLUURRRRLDDLLLUURRRRDDLLLLUUURRRRDRURRRRRRRRRDLLLRRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLRRLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLRDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLLDDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLRRRRRLDDRLLLLLLLLLRRUURRRRUDRLLLLDRRRRURRDLDLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRLURDRRRULLRLLLLDRRRULLRDRLLURRDLURULDRULLRRLDULLDRRULDRRRULLDRULDRRULDRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRULDDRULLLDRRRULLLLLRDRRRULLUDDDRURULLLLRRRDDLUULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRDLULDDRUULDDRUURRRRRRRRRRRLRRLRRRLLLLLLLLLLLULURDDLULDDRUURDDDUURDLLURRDLURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURURRRRRDDLLLLUURRDLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLDLLRRRULLDRURRDLLLLRURRDRURDLLLLURRLDLURRRRRLDRLLLLRRRURDLLLLLLURRDLURRRULLLDRRULLLLRLURDLDRURDLURRRRRUDRLDURRRDURRRLRRDDLUURDLLULRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLULLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLDLDRUURDDLULDDRRRRRLURDRLULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRURDDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLDLRULLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDLURRDLLURRRRLDLULDURDLURRRRRRRRLRRRRLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLRDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRURDUDLRULDRURULLLRLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLDDRUULRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRLLLUDDRRRURLLLLLRDRRURLULDLLLLLLDDRRRRRRULUURRDDLLRULDRURRDRRLLLURLDRRRULLDRULDRULDLRRRUDLLULDRRUDRRRRRUDURLLRRLLDRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLRRLLLDRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULRLLUULDRDULDRDUURDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLURULDRLDRULLLLLLLLLLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRRRDLULLRURDRLLLRRURDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLDRRULRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRLULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDLRRULLDDRULLLLLLLRDLURRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLURRDLURULDLRRRULLLDRRULLDLDRUUDLDRURULRLDDUUDDRUULDDRULLLLLLLLDLLURRRDLLULLULRRDLRDLURRLDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLURRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRLULDRRRURRLLDRULDRULLLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRDUUDRRURDRRRULLDRRULDRULLLDRRRRULDRRULDRLLLRRULDRRLLRRULLDRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRDRRRRURRRRLULLLDUDDLURULLLLLRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLDRRDLLLULRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLULDURDLULLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRULDLRDUULDRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDULDLLLLLUDLURRRRRRRLDLLLLLLURRRLLURDRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDLRRRRLULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLRRLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRLLULLLLLLRRLLLDLLLLLLLULLDRRULDLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRRRRLLRDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRLULLDRRRULDRRULDRULRRDULLRDRLULLDRRRLLURDULDRUDLURDRLLLRRUDRULLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLLLRLLRLLLRLLRLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRRLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLRDRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRLLLURRDLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRRULRDLULLDRRRRUDRULLLLLLLRDLRRRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULDLURRDLULDRRULLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLRDLLLRLURDLURRDLURDLULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRLLRRRULLULLDDRRLLUURRDLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRLULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLRDRRRRRLULLLLDRULDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRUDRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRRRLRLLLLRLLRLLRDRRULDRRULDRRULLRLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRLRRRRLLRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLRRLRLRRLLLLRRLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLRRRRRRLLLLRRRLLLRLLLLLLLLDURRRRRRRRRRRLLRDRRRLRRULLLLLLLRRLLLLRDLLLURRDLURRLLDRURDLURRLDRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRDLRULLLLLLULLDDUURRDLLDRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRRLLLRRRULDRULLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLRRDLULDLURRDLULDRRULLDLRLLLLLLLULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLLRLLDRRULLDRRRULLLLLRDRRULDRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRRDRLLLURRDLULDRRRLLLLULLLLLDRULDRRULLDRRRULLLDRLURDLULDRRDRRURRLLLLRRDLULRLRDLURRRRLULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRLRUDLLLLLLLUURDULDRDRRRRRRRRLLRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLDLLLURDRULDRRRRULLLRRRRLLRDLULLDLRLLULDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRRULDLLURRDLULDRRULLDRULRLRURRRRRRRURLLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLRRLLLDRRULLDDRLURLRDLUURURULLRRRLDDRDLRRRUUUUURLRDLRRRLLURDLRURDLDLLUURDDDLUUURRDDDLLURDRULLDRRDDLLUUUUUUDURDRLDLUURRDDDDDRDLLLUUUULUURDDLUURDDLUURRRDDDDDRUDLURDDLURRDLLLLUUUUUUUULDRLUUDRDLURDLLURUURDDRURLLDRUDLURULDDLULDDDDDDDDDRUULDLDRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUUULLDLLLRDDDDDDDDDDULRRRRRUUUUUUULRULLLLDDDDDDDRRRRUUULLLLDLDRDRRRRUUULLLLLDDRDRRRRUUUULDLLLRRRULLLLDDDDRRRRRRLUUULLLLLRDRUUDDLUURDLRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDRLLLUULLRLUUUULLLURRRRLDLLURRRDULLDRURLURDDULURDRDULRUDLURDLUDDLLURURRDDLLLUURRUDRDDUULURDDLLRRDLUUUUURRLDLRUDLUUDRUDDLUURRRDDDDDDDDDDDDLRLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDLRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRLDDDDDDDDRRDLLURRDDLLUURRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDDDURDDLLLLURRURRRDRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRLRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLULRURRDLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUDRRRURDDDDDDDLRRRDDDLURRRDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUDLURDLUURDLURURDRDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRUDDDLLLLLLLLLRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUURDRULDRRLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDRDRDULDRUULDDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDLLLRUUUUUUUUUDRRRDDDDDDDDDULLLLRUUUUUUUUDRRRLRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRLLLLURDRRRUULLLDDRRUUULLDDDRRRURDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUULLRLLURRRLLLLDRURRLLLLRRRRRDRLLLLLLURRDLURRURDRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURURRRDDLLLLUDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDRDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDULURRRRRLLULLLDRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULDRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDUUURRDDLLLRURULDRURDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRUDRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRDRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLUURRDDDDUUUURDDDLDLLUUURRUDDULLRRDDDUUULLRURDLLURDRDRDDRLLLLUUUUDRRDLDDRDLLULRULLUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLUUUULLLLUUUURRRRDDDDLLUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUURRRRLLDRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLDLLRRRRLLULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRUULLLLDDRRRUULULDLDDUURRULLDDDRRRRDDDDDDRLURDDLURDLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUULLURRULLRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDURRDLLLLLLLLLRRRUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUULRULLRRRULLLDRRULLDDRDRURULULDDDRUURDLULDRRDLULUDDDDDDDDDLDRRUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLDRDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRLLDUUUUUUURRDDDDDDLLUUUUUUDRRDDDDDLLUUUURRRDDDDLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLLURUDLDRUULLLLLLDDLUUUUUDLLLDDDDRRRUULLLDLDRRRRRULULLLRRRDRDLUULLLLDDRRRUUURDDULRULDDDRUUULLLLDDRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULULLLLDRRRRRLLLLURRRRLDRULLLLDLDRRRRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLUURDDLULLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUULUUULLRDRUDDULLRRULLDRRRUULLDDURLLDRRDLLLLUUURLRRULDDRUUUUULDLDDRUUURRRRLLLLDRULDDRUUULDDDRDUUURRULLDRRDDDLDLUUUULDDLDRRUUDDLDRUUUUDRRRRLRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDLRDRRUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLURRRLDLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRRLDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRLRRRDLULDDRUULDDDDUUULDDDRRUUULDLDDDRRUURRDDLDLUUURRDLLDRUDDLUURDDLULDDRULDDRUUUUUUUUDDDLLDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUURUDDDDRUUUDDRUULDDRULDDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRRULULDDRRUUUULDLDDDRRDDDDRDLLLLRUUUUDDDUUUUUUUUULDLDDDDDRDDLDRDRUUUUUUUULLLLDLDDDDDDDLRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDURRRRUUUUULLLLLLRDDDDLDRRRRRRUUUUULDLLLLLLDDUDDDLUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDULDLLLLRUUUUUUURRRDDDDRDDLDLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRDRDDDDUDDDLLLUUUURRRDDDDLLLUUULUULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRDDDDRUUUULLLDDDDRRRUUULLLLDLDRDRRRRUULULLLLLDLDRDRRRDRURRULLLLLLLULURUDDLDRURLDRRULLDRURDLDRULLDRRRRRRRRRRRDRRLURRRUUUULURRRRUUUUULDDRDUUUDLDDDRUUULDDLRRUUULDDRULLRDRDDDLUULDDDRUUUULLDDDDRUUUUDDDURULDLDDRUUUDDDDRUUULDDDRUUUDLDDDRUUULDDDDRUULRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDURLDRULLLLLLDDUUUDDDDDRRULUDLDRUUULDDRDLUURDDLUULUDRRUULLDLDRRRULLLLLRRRLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULDURDULDRUULDRRRRRRULDDRULDRULURDLLULLLLDRRRRRDLLLLLRDRRULLRRRRRRLLLDLLLULLLLRRLLDLRRRRRLRRRRRRLLLLRRRRRLRRRRRRUUDLDRULDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDLDRRULRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULDLULUUDDRULURRLDLDRURDLDRULRRDLLRRRLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLURRRDLLDLUURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURURRDRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRDLUUDDLURDLURRRLDLLLURURRRDLRDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRDRRUDRULLDRRURLDLLLURRRRLLLDRRUDLLULRRRLDRURDLLULLLDUDULLLLLLLDLRRULURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLLDLRURDLLLURLLLLRLLLLLLLDDRULURRRLLRRRLDLLURRRLDLLURRRRLDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURULLRRRRRLLLRLLLLDRRULLDDRURRRRRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLDLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULDLDUDRULLLLLRRRRRLULDLDDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRLDULRDRULLURRRDLLURRRDLLLULLURRDLLDRURDLURRRLDUDLURRDLULRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURLDDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLULULLLLLDLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRRRRRURRRRLDLLLLLLLLUDDRRRRRRRRUURRRULLDRRULDLLLRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDLRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULDRRUURDDLLURLDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRRDLDULUDRULLDRRULLDRULLLLLLRDRRRRRLULLLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRDRRRURRRRRRRRRULDLRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLRRRLLLLRRRRLLLDRRURLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLDLRDRURULLLDRRDLLURRLUDLRRULLLDRRRULLDLRRULRDLLUDRRULDRULLDRRULLDRULULLDLLLLDRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRDDRLLLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLUURRRRDLURULDLRRLULDRRDDLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLURURRRRRRRRRLDRURDLURRRLDLURRRDLLLULRRRRRDLLURRRLLDLLURRRDULDRLULDRURRDLLLLLURLLLLLLLLLLLURRRDLLLDRULRRRLLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRLLDLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLURRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLULRRRRDLLLRDRRULLLLLLLLLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLURRLDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRURRDDLLULRRRRDLLLURRLDRLLRDRURRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDRDLUURDDLULDLLLURRRDLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLRULLLLLLLDULURDLLRRRRLLLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLUDDRULDLURRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLLULRRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUUDLLRRRRRRRLDLLLURRRRRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDDULLDRRRRRULLLDURRRDLULLDRRULLLRRRLRRLLLLLLLLLLLURRDLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLURRRRRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRLLLLRRULLLRDRRRULLLDRRULLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRULDRURLLDRRULLDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRULULLLDLDRRRRULRRRRRRRLULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLURURDLRDLURLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRLLLLLLLURRDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRDRULLRRDLUURRRRRRDLLLLLULDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDDRRLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRLLLDRURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRUULDRDLRULLDRURLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDDRURRRRRRRRUDLRRRRLLLLLLRLLURRRRLLDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLURRLDLURRRRLLLLDRRURLLRDLURDLULRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLULRRRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRRRDLLLRRULLLDRURDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURDLULLLRRUDLLLLLLLLLLLLDRURDLLURRRRLLLRRRRLLLRRRLLDLURRRDLLURRRLLDLULRRRRDLULLLLRDRRULLLLLRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRLLDRURRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRURLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLULLLLURDLDRURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLLRRRLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLLRLLULLLRLLLLLLDRURDLURRDLLURRRRLDLLULRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLURRLLDLURRRRDLLLLLURRURRRRDLLRDLURRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURDLURRULDRRULDLRRULLDRRULLLDDRURRRRRDLLLLLLLRULLRLLLDRRULLULDDRURDLLURRRRRLLDLURRDULLDRURDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDLDRRRURRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLDLRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRURRDDLULDRRURRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRULLDLRRRULLLDRRULLLLLRDRRURLLLLDRRRULLLDLRRULLDRRLULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRLLLLDRRRRRRLULRRRRRLLLLLLLULDRDRUULLDRRRUDLLLURRDDLURULDRRULDRRLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRUUDRRLLLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLUDRRULLDRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRURRDLULDRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRRLLRRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLRRRDLLLULRRDRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLRRDRULLLLLLLLRLLDRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLRRLRLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRURLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRLLRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRRULLLRDRRULLDLRRRULLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRLRRRRRRULLLLDRULLDRULLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRURLDUDLLLRRRLLLRRLRRLRRRRRLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRULLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLDRULDRRULDLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRURLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLLRDLURDRULLDRULLLLLLLRLLLRRLLRLLLLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRUDLRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLRDRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRRLULLLLRRRRDRULLLLLRLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRRLRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRULDLRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULLLDLRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLLLLLLLRRLRRRRRRDRULDRRULRDRULLLDRRULLRLDRULLLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLRDRULLLLLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRLULLDRRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRUDRULLDRRULDDRUURLDDLURRULDRRULDRRLLURDRULLDRULLLDLUDRRULLDRULDRRRULLLRLLLRRDRULRLDRRRULRLLRLLLDRUDLRRULDRRULDLLUDLURDRULDRRULLDRULLRDLUURLDRULRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRLUDRDLUUUUURLUDRRRRRDDULDDRUURDLURDDLUDRDLUURDDLURRDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLRULRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRRRRUUULLLLRRRRRRRUULDDDRUUDDRLLLDRRUUULLDDRULDDRDRUUULDDDRUULDDRURLUDDUDLDRUULDDRULLDLLLLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURULLLLLLLLLUUDLDULUUDRUUDDULUDLDDRRUUULDDDDRUUUUDDDDUULUDDDDRUUULDLDRDRUUUULDDDRUULDDRURRDLDLUDRRRLLULRRRDLLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLRURRRLDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRDLLURRRRDRLLLLDRUUDLURRDLLLURRRRRLDLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLDRRUUDLLDLULLLLRUUULRRLULLLLLDLDRLLLULLUUURLLDDURULDDRUULDDDDRUULDDDRUURRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRURLULLLDDRUUDURDRRRRRRRRRRLDRDLLLLLLLLLLRLDLLLURURDDULLDDRRRULLLRDRUULDDDRUUULDDDRUURDDLRRUULLLDDRURDLLURRRRDLLLURRRLLLRRRRRLDLLURRRDLLLLLURRRRDLUDLRRUULDDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRRLLLLRRRRLDLLLLRLURDLURRRULUUURRRLDDDLRRRRRRLLLLLLLRLLLRRLULURRRRRRRRRRRRURLULLDRRDLULLDRRDLULLDRRLDURRLDLULDRDLULLLDRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRDLLLUURRRDDLRLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRDLLLLRRRRURDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLUURUULURRUDUDDLDDDRULDDUULLDRDRURLUDRRRRURLLLLLRUUULLLDUUUUURLLLLLDRRURRDLLDDRUURDLLDRRURDLDDRUUDRULDRULDDRULDDDRUULDDRULDDRUUUUURRDUDRLDUUUULLRRULLDRRDDLUULLDDRDRUULDLDRDRURULLDDDRURULULLRRRDDLUULLDRRRDLLULLLDDDLLLLRRRULLDLRDRUULLDRRULLLRDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDLRRRRLLRRULLDRRUULLDLDDRDRUUULDDDRRUULLDLDRRRUUULLDRDRULLLLDDRRRRULRLLLLLLLLUURDDLUURDDLUDRRDLLUURDDLUURDRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLULURRRRRRLDULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRDRRUULLLRDRDRURLULDLRUUULURULLDDRDRUULLDDDRRRULULDLDRRUULDDDRULLDRDRULULDLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLULLDDRRRUULLLLLDDDRRURRULLLLLLDRRRRLLLDRRRUUUURRRRLRURRRRRULDRRURLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLDRDRRRUULLLLDRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRDLULDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDRUDLDRUULDDRURDLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUULRDLULLDLRRRDLULLDRRDLULDLRRDDLULRULLDRRDLULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDDRRURLLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLURRULLLLLDRRRLLLLDRRRRRULUUURRRRDRDLLRDLURLDRRLLURRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRRLDLLURRRDRLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLUURRRRDRLLLLLURDLDRUULRLLRRRRULRDDLURULDRDLULLDRURLLLDRRRULLLLDRDRURUULDLDDRULLLLLLLLLUDRDLURRDLULDRLURDLURDLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRLULRRRDDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLRUURRRRRRRRDRLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLRURDLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRULLDRRULLLLDRURLLLDRRRULLLDRRULULLDDRDUULDRRULLDDRURDLULLLLLLLRRURURDRLLDRURDLDRURDLURUURRRRRUURLDRULLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRURLLDRULLLDRRRUULDLDRRRRULULLDLDRRRRULDRULLDRDLLLRURDDLDUUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLULLLUDLLLLUUURDRDLDLURUULDRDLUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUURRRDLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRURLRRUURURLDRULDRULLDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLLRDRRRURULLLLLDDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULULLLLDLDRDRDRUURDDLUULUDLDDDRRUULLDDRRURRRRRRRRRRRUULDRULDLDRUUDDRLUURDLDRULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDDURDLUURDDLUURRRRRURLUUURDRDDLULURDDDUURDDLUURDLLURDDDLUURRDLDLURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURURRRRDLLLRRURDDLURUDDLLLURURDDURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDDLUURRDLRULLDDRULLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLUURURUUUURDRDLLDRDUULDDRULDDDRULLDRRUULDDRULDRLDRULRLLLLLLLLLLLRUULRRRLDUUUUDRDLLRRUDRDLLULDRDDLUURDDLURURRDLLLRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLULRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRURRDDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRDRRLLRRRULLLLDRRRRRLULLLURLLLLLLLLRLLLLUDDLLURRLLDLLRRRLLURRRDLDLUURRDDLLRRULDRULLDRULURRRDLLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURURDDLRRRRULDLLRLLULRULURDLDRUDLURRRRDLLLURDLLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLDRRRURRRLLLDURRRRDLLLLLLLLRRRLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRDRLDLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRLULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLLLLDRURLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLLDRRULLUULDLLLLULRRDRRRRRULLLLLRRDRURLLLLDRRRULLLDRDLLDRUULRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULRRRRRRRRRLDRRUUUURLDDRUULDDDRUULDLDRRLLDRRDLULURDUUDLRRULDLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLLDDDDLUURULRDLURRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRDRUULDLRLRRDLURULLDRUULDUURDDRDDDDRLLLUUUUUURRRDDDDDDLLLUUUUDRRRDDDLLLUUUUDRDLURLURDDLURRRRRDDDLLLLLUURRRRLRRLLDRURLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRRDRLURDLLLLLUUDRRUUUUUULDLDRRDLUURDLULDDDDUUUDDRUULDDRRULLDRRRLULDRDLULDDRURRRRRRRRRRRUULDRDLULDDRLURDLLRRULLDRRULLDRULDRRURLLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULULLLLLDLRDRRRRRRURLLLLULLDLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDDRURRDLLURRDLLLURRRULLDLRRRULRRLLDRRULLDLRRULLDRRULLLDDRLURDLUURDDLUURRRRRRRLRRRRRRRRRLLRRRRRLLRUULDDRULDDRURDLULRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULUURRDDLLUURDLDRULDDRULDDRURDLLURRRDLLRRRLLURRUDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLURURRDRLLLLDRURRLDLLURRRRLLLRRRRLDLLURRRDLLULRRURRDDLLRURDRLLLURRRDLLLURRUDDLURRRDLLLURRLDLURRDLLLRURDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRURDLLRUULDDURULDRLDUUDRDULDURDLULLLLLULDUULURLDRDLURRDLLUURRDDLURDLLURUDRLDLDRURDLURRRLDLLURRRDLLRRRRLLLRURRDLLURRDLLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRLDLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLULRRRRULDRULLDLRRULLLDDDRRUULLLDDDURRRULRRRURURULUURLLDRRDLULDRDLULDRDULLDRRUDULLDRRDRLLULDRULLLDRRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDLRULDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLUULULLUUULLDRRDDLUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUURDDDLUURDRDLLULLURRRRDDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLULRDLURLDURRLDLURRRRRRLRLRRULLLDLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULRRRRURDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDDDRDURDUUDDULRRUULLLLDRDRRURLLRDRULLLLLURDLURRRRRRRRRRDLULRRULLLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDDRLLURRRULLLDLDRDRUULLDDRRURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRLRRUURRRRRRRRDLULDRULLLDRRULLDRRLLLRRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRULLLLDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRDLLLLURRDDLLUURDDDLUUURDDDLUUURDDDURRDLLLUURRRDDLLLUUDRRURRRRRRRRRRDURRRUULDDDRURLLDRUULLDRDRULLLLDRURDLURDURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLULLRLLLLLLLRULDDRULLLLURLRRRRLLLLDLDLLURRDRLLDURRLLURRDLRURDLLURRRLLDRLUDRRLLURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURDLURRRRDLLLULRURDLDRURRRRRLLDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURDLURRDLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURURRRRRURUULDDRULUDDRULLLDRRULLLDRRUULLDDRRULLLLDRRRUULDDRULLLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLRDRRURLLLLLRRRULLLDLDRRUDLDDRRUULDDDRUURDLDRUURDDLUULDLLLLLLLLULDRRLRLLDRUURDRDLLURRDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLURRRDRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLURRRDRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLRURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLULRURRRRRRRRRDLULRLLDRULRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRURLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLRUUURRDLLLLDRRRRULLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULDRDRURULLDLRRRRRLULLLDRRRLLDRRUULDDRUURRRRLRULDRULLLDRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRURLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDLLLLLDRRRULDRRRULLLDRRULDRRLLURDRULDRRULLDDDDRRRRLURULUULLLLDDDDRRRRUUUDDLURRLLRRDLULLLLDRRRRLLLLDRRRRUUUURULRRRRLRRRLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRUUUURRRRRLDRRULLDRRULLLDRUUDLLDRRUULDLDRRULLLRRDLULDRULLLDRRRULLLLLRRLLDDRRLDDRRUUUULLLLLLDDRUURRRRRDLLLLLDDDRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLRLDRDDRRRRRRRRLRLUUDULRRLLLRRRRRURRUULDLRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDRDRRUULLLDRDRRURDLULLLDRRRRDLLLURDDLUURUDDDDLUUURDDDLURRRRRRULRRRRRRLRRRRRRRULLRDRDLULDRULLLRRLUDDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLDDRULRURRRRRRRLRLLRRRRRRRLRRRRRRLUURDLDDRUUDLDRUUUDLDDRULDLLURDUDRULRULDDULRULDDRULDUDLURRUULDRRULDRDLULDRULLRRULLDLRDRULLDDRULLDRULLLLURDLURRRDLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLULURDLDRUUDDUURDDLDDRURULLRDDLURULDRLUURURRDRDLLLLDRRRULLRLLLLRLLRLLULLUURDLDRURDLURRDRLLRRDLLURRLDLURRDLLURDLLRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRDLRULDRUULLLLURDLURRLRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRDRLLDUURRRDDLLURRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRUDLRRDLRLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRUDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRLRUDLLRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLURURRRDRRRRRDLLLLLLULLLLDLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLUULRDLLLLLLLLLLLDLLDRULURRRDLLURRRLDLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLULRRRRRDLLLLLDRRRRUULLLLLDLLLRRRULLLDRURDLURRRDLLURRDLDRURRRURRRRRRRRRRUULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDLRRRULLLDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRLULLLRRRLLLDRRULLDRULLDRULRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRDRLLLULLDRRRRRULULLLLLRDDDLLURRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLULLDLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURRDDDLLUUURDDDLUUURDRDDLLUURRDRLDLLRRURDLLLURURRLDRURDLURRLURDDULDURDLURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRULDRULLDDRRULRDLURRUULDRRRRRRRLDLULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRLDURDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRLRRRRRRDLRLUDLLLLLLLRURLLLLLLLDULUURDLDDRUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLUDULDURDLURDLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRRDRURLLLLLDDRRRULRLRRLRRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRDLURULLDRULLDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLDRRRRRUULLDRRLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRLDRLRRRRRULLLLLDLRDRRRULURLDLRRDLUURRDLLRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRLURRDLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURLLLLULRRRRRRULLDLRRRULLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRDLURLDRULDRLLLLURRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRLLLLLLLUDRLLLLRRRLRLRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLURRRURRRDLURULLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLDLDRRDLULURRDRLLLLURRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRULLRLLDRRDDLLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLLURUDLDRUURRRRDDLLLLLRUUDRRRURDRULDRLLLLLURRRRRDDLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLULURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRULDRULLDRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRLLLURDRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDLUURRDDLLURRRRRLRRRRRULRRRRRRRRRRRULDDRULLLLLLLLLLURDLDRURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRLDLLRURRDLLURRDLLLULRRRDLLURRRRLDLURUDRDLURRDLLURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRLRRRRLDLLUDRULDLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLRLLLLLUDULLLLLLLLLRLRRLLLDLURRLLRRRDLLRRRLLURRLDLDLURURDLLDRULURRDLURRRLLRRDLLRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLURRRLDULLRRRDLLULLDLLURRRDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURDLURLUDDULURDDULLDRUULDLDRRURLLLRRRRDLLLLURRDRRULDLLLULRUDLLURRLLRRRLLLRRRDLLDLUURDRRLLLDRULRRLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLRRRRLLLLRURRDLLURRRDLLLLURRRDLLLRURRDLLRRRRLLLLRRRLLURRDLLDRRUUDRRRRRLRRDLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRLDLRDLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRURRLLLLRDRRURLLLLDRRRULLLLLDDRRRRLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLULRRRURRRRRRRDRDLLLLLLLLLLLLRULLRLLDRULURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRRRRRDLULDRULLDRLLRULDRRURLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDLRRLURDLLLURRRDLLLURRRLLDDRUULLDDRRURRRRRRRRRRRLLLRRRULDRULDRRULLLDLRRRURLLLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLUDRURRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRRRULLLLLRLLDRRRURLLLLLLRDRRRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDDRRRRUURLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRDURDLLURDLUURRDDLLURRRRRRRRLLLLLURDLLRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLDRULDRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDLLRRRRRRLLLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRURDRULLLDRRULLDRULDRRULLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRDLULLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLRRRRRRLDRULLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRDRRRRRURULDDLLLLLURRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLLLDRURLLDRULDRDURULLDRRRRLLLRRRULLDRRULDURDLURDRULLDRULDRRULLLRLLLLLLLLLLRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLURRRDLLURRLLRRLRRLLRRDLLURRRLDLRLURDURLLLRRDRULLLLDRULDRRULLLLRLLLLLRDLURDRULLDRULDRRRURLLLDRRULLDRRRRURLLLRDRUDLLLURDRULLLRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRRULLLDLRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLRLLLLLDLLLRURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRDLLURRDRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURDRULLLLLRRDLULRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLRRDLUDLULLLLLRLRRRRRRRLLDRULLRDLULLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULLLRDRULDLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLULLLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDLLUDRRULLRDLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRLLRUDRULRDLLURDRULLDRRULDURDDURLULRDRULLLRLRDRRULLLDLURRDLLRRLURRDLLRULLLLLDRULDRRURLLDRRUDRRULLLDRRRULLLLRDRRRULLDRRULLLLDLURDRULLDRUDULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDLULDURDLURDRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRULRDRULL


----------



## soup (Jan 30, 2014)

143 puzzle (12x12) in *5:19.661*, 5327 moves, 16.665tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




197641713110694701122781267716491209211913511710548693798631102897654368212516725101721561427107521321415874953083934138431088571124991365744209721598010213996310912275682329333911350514647556579122143118108912812910386114040813111432261341047386100127121425614234123538413813060591248811541811287901336613111621374511635

LLLLLLLLLLDDRUUUUURRUURLLDRRULDRDLULLDRRDLLULDRRULDRRDLLURDDLUURRRRRRRRURLDRULUDRDUULDRDLULLDRRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRULLRDRDLUULDRDLULDRULUUUUUUDDULDRUULDDRULRRRRRULRRLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDDDDRUUULDDDDRURUULLDDDDRUUURULDRRDLDLUURDDDLUUURDDDDDDDLLRUUUUURRLDDDDDLUUUURRRLDDDDRLLUUUUDDDDLUUURRRRRULLDLRRRLLLLRRULLDRRURLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLDRRRRDDDLLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLUURRRRRRDDRLLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLURRURRRRDLRRRDLLLLLLLLRURRRRRULLRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLRDRRULDRRULLDRULLLLDDRRRUDLURDLUUUUUUUDRRRUURDLULLDRRDLDUULDRLDULRRDLULDRDLULDDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRULUUURLDLDLDDRLURDLUUUUUUUULRRLRRRRDLULLDRULLRDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDRUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUUUDDDDDUUUUDULDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRDUUULDDDRUUULRRDDLLDRRUURRRRUUUUDURLDUUUUUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRURDLUDRDLUURDDLURRDLLULRRRRRDLLLUURRDRDLLLULLLLLLLUURRDLLDRUURDDLURRDLURRLRRDLLURRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLDRRRRURRDLLLLLLLRURRRRRRULLLDRRULDRULLLLDRRRURULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRRUULDLDRRUDLDRRRRLULLLLDRDRURUDDLUUUUDDDUDLRDRUULURDDDLDURDLUUURDDDLURRDLLUUUDDDULUDDRUULDDRULLULURRLDLDRURDLRLDRUUUUUUUUURLDLRDRURLLURDLDRULDLRDRUULDLDDRRUULLDDRDRURDLDRURDLDDURULDDRULLLLLDRDRRRRUUULDUUUUULDLDRRULLLDRRRDLLURDLULDRRRLLRDLDUULDLRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRULULDDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLURDDUULDRDLUURDDLDUUURRRRLURUDUDLLURRRLLLLUUUUULDDDRUULDDRUUDDDULDDRUUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDDRURLURDLURRDLDRURDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRRLRRDLLLLURRRURDDLLLLURRRRRDLURDLLLLUUUDLLLLULDDRUUULDDDRUURDLURDRLDRDLLURRLLURRDLLRRDLLURRDLLLURDLULURDLDUDRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLUURLRUUULRLLLULRULUURDLDDRUUURDDLURRDLLDRDRRUULDDRURULLLRLDRRULDRDUUDLDRRUULDDRRULULDDDDRUUURDLULDLDRRURDDLDUULLDRDRUUULDDRLDRLDRULRUULDDRUUUDLURDLDRULLDDDRDRUUULLDDDRRUUULLDLLDDRRRRULLUULUUUURRDRLULLDRURDLDRURDLDDRUULDDRULDDRULDDRURDLLLLUDDULDRRRRRULURRRRDLULDRULLDRRULLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRULLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLLLURRRRRLDLLURRRLDLLUDUDRRURDLLLUUDUULLLLURLLDLURRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRDDDLUUURDDDLUURULDRULURDDDDDLUUUUUDRDDDURRDDRLLLLUUURRRDDDLLLUURRRRDDLLLLURRULLDRRRRRRDLLLLLLUURRRRRRRLDDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURDLUUUUDRRRRRUUDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLLRRRRLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDLRRRRLULLLLDRRRRULLLDDDUULRULDDDRUURDDLDUUULULUURRLLURDLLDRRURDLDRULDDRUULDDDDDDUULDRRUUULDLDRDDRUUULLDDDRRUULLLDRDRRUUDDLLULDRRRULRUUULDDRUDLDRUULDDRURRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRURDLLLURRRRDLLLLLRURRRRRRRDLRULDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLRURRRRUULDLRDRULDRULLLDRRULLLDDRRURDLLLURRRRULLLLDRRLDRUUULUURURRRDLULDDRULLDDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLRRRDRRRULLDLRUDULLDRRULLLDDDRURURDDLLURULLDDRDRUULLDDRRUULDDRUULDDLURULLDDRURRRRRULLDRULDRRULLDRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDLUUUURUULDDRULLDDRRULLDRRLDRULDDRULLLDDRRUDRUUUUUURRRDLULRDDUULDRDLULLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLLDRRDLDUULDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURRRRURDRRLUURDLRDLURDLURRDLLURDLURRRDLURRDLLDLUUUDDDRULLUUUUULLLURDLDRURDLLRDRURDLDDRUURDLDRURDLLURRRDLLLLLDRRRRRULRLLLULURUULDRUULDDRULDDRRULLLDRRRULDRUULDDULLRDRULLDRDLDUUURDDDLUURUDDDDLUURDDLDUULLRLURLDURRDLLURRRDLLDRULLULDDUURDDLUURDDLUUULDDRULLRDRUULLDDDUDRUURDRRRRRRUULLDRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRRURURRDRLLURRLRRDLUULDDRRULRLRRLRDLLURRRUUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRULDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURURRDLRULULLLDDRRRRULLLRRLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRURDLULLLLLLDRRLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLUULDDRURULLDRULDDURLULDDRUURRRRDUULDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRRULLDRULULDDRULLLDDRRURULLLLLRRLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLDDRDRUUULLDLDRRRLLDRRUULLLLDRDRRRULLLLDUDRURRRRRRRRUUURDLULDLRRDLULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULDDLUDURURDLDULRRDLULDRULURRDULDDRUUDLLUDRURRLLRRRLLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRLLLRRRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRUULLLLRURDLDRURDLDRUURURDLULDRDLULRLLLLURDLURRRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDRDDDLLLUUURRRDDLDLLUURURRDDLLLRRRDLLULRDLUUUULDRLLLURDLDRURDLDDURRULRLDURRDLLURRRULLDRRULLRRULDRULLDLDRRUULLDRRLDRUDULDRURULLLDRULLLDDDDRRUUULLDDDRRUULLLDLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULUULDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLDRURRRRLDLULLLDRRRULLLDDRRDDULULURRDDLLUURDDLUURRRDLLLRRDLLURRRDLLLUUURLDRLURDLDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLULLDULDDRRRRRRRRLULULDURULDRUULDDDRUURRDLDLULLLRDLLURRDLURRDLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURDLULLLRLRLURDLDURRLLDRURDLURRDLLLUDULLDRURDLLURDLURRRLLLRRRRLLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRRRRRDLRLLLLLLLURRRRLULLDLRRULDLDLURRRULLLRDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULDLUDDRUUDDUUDDLURULDDRURRUURRRRRDLLLURLLDRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLLRDRRULLLLDRDRURULLLLDRRLDRRULLLDRRRRULDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLULLDDRRDLLURDRULRRULLDRDLLURRDLLURRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLURDDLURUDRDLLUURDRDLLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLRULLLURRDRDLULDRRLULRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURURRRRRRRRDULDDLURRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURURRRRRRRRDDLLUULLDRLLLLLDRRRRRUDRULULLDURRRRDLLURRRDLLLLRRRRLLULRRRDLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLULDULDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLULLLLDDRRULLDRURRRULLLLDRRULLDDURDLURRRRRRRRRRLLURRRDLULLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLDRRULLDRDRULRDLLURRRUDLLLDRURRRULLLLRDRRRULLRDRULLRRDLULDRRULLLRLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRLRULDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRLULLLLLDRRULDRRRRULLLRRRDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULDRRULLLDLLLLLURRRDLLURRLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRUDDURLULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLUDRLURDLLULLDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDLULDRULLDRULDRRULLRDLU



120 puzzle (11x11) in *4:26.436*, 4418 moves, *16.582tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




721051239250120204082909897602311111365475661513375896995762469210010555217115642596155432424358482237718679149182145115980112631013511841026234291167492746851774126535141171610830576628841973119110364467877938137810968106318194114837088893991073103104

DDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUDRLDRUULDDDRUULDDRUUULDDRULUDDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUURDDLURURDDLURRLDLLURRDLLRRRLURURDDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURURDRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLUUULULDLRULDRULDDDRUULDLDRDRUULLDDRRUURDRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLUUURDLDRULDDRURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLLLRDLLLRRRURDLLLLUURUUURUUUUULDDDDRULDLDRDUULDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULUDLDDRRULRLRLLULRRRRDDLLRDRUURDDLLLDRRURLDRULLLULUUUUUUURULLDRURDLDDRUURDLDRURRDLLDRURDLDRURDRLLDDRUULDDRUUDDDUULDLDRDURULLDRDRUULLLLDLRDDRRRRULLLLLRLUUULRRRRRRURULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRDRUDLRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDLDRRULDRDRUULLDDRDRUUURRULDRRULLDRRULLLDRRRLLLRULDRRULLDRUUUUUDRDUURDLULLDRRDLULDRDLULDDRULULDDDDDDRRUUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDRUUUULDDRUULLDLDDRDRRRULLLLRRRRDLUULLLDDRRRURRRUUUUUUDRRRLUUULDRLLDRRULDLRRULDDDRLUUURDLDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUUURDDDDLUURDDDLUURRDLLRRDLLURLLLLLLLLLDRUURDDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLUURRRDRLDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUUUUURUUUUDLDRRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUULLDLLLRULRDLURRLDLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLLRURRRDLLURRDLDDDRUUULDDDRUURRULLLDRRULLDDDDRUUULLURRDLLDDDDRRUUUULLDDDDRRUUULLLDDDRRRUULLLLDDRRRRUUDURURURURULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRULULLDDRRDLLURRDLDLUULDLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRDLULLRRLLLDRRRLULDDRUULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRDLULDDRUULDDRUURRURLDURRRUUULDDRULDDDURULDLDRRUULDDRUULDLDRULLDLDRUDRULUURRUDRULDRULLDRDLUUDUUDRDDDDLUUURRLDRRDLDLLUURRRDDLLLUURRLUDUURRRURULDRDLUDLDRULDRUULDDRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRULLDRDLUURRRRRLRDDDDLLLLLUUURRRRRUDDDDLLLLLUURRRRRRLRDDLLLLLLUULUDLUULDRURDDLUURDDDLDUUURDDDLUURDDLUUDURRRRRRRUULDDRRULLLDRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRDRURLLLDRULLDDRUUUUURRRUURRDLULLDRRDLULDRDLLUDLDDUURURDLDUULDLDRDRUULDDRULLDDRRULLDDRRURULURRRRRRLRUURLDRULDDRULDDRUDLDRUULDDRURDLLUUURDUDDLULDDRUULLLLLLULRLDDRURDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRDLLUURRDRLLLRRRDLURRURULRDLRULDRDLULDRULLLDLLDRRRULLLRDUUUDDDDRRRUULLDDRRUULLLDDRRRULLLLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRRLLLRRDLLURRDLUDRUUUUULLDDRRULDDUULLLLLLDRRRUUDLURRDLLURRRDLLLRURRRDLLURRRDLLDRRLDRUUULDDDDDRUUUULURDLDRULDDDDRUUULLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLDRDDLRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLDLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLRDUULDDRUUUUURRDLULLDRRDLULUDDRDLURDDLURDDLUURRRRRRRLUUDLLURRLLDUDULULDDDDUUUDDDRUUULDDDRULDRUULLDRRLDRURDLLURDLULLUURDLDRURDLRLDRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURULDRDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRLLURRRDDLULRRDLLLLLLUURRRULLDRRUULDDRULDLDRRULUDLLLDRDRRUDRUULURRRLLDRRULDRULLDDRULLLDRRULLDLRRULLDRULLDRULLDDRUUUURDRDRRLLLLDRURLRRDLLURRRLUUULDDRULDDRUULDLDRRRDLLURRDLLLUDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRLULLLLDRRRRULLRRDRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRDLLURRRULLDRDLLURRLDLUDRURDLLURRRRRLRUURRULDUULDRRULLDRRDLULDRDLURDDLUULLLLDLUURDLDRURDLLURRRDLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLDRURRDLDLLLULURRRRRRLLLLLDDRRRULLLRRRRRLLLLURLRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLLRURDRUDLURDLURRULDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRDRDLLLLURDLUDRURDLLURRRDLURRDLLLLURRRULLDRRULLLDRRULUDDULDDRULLURDLDRUURRRRRRRLUURRULLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRDLLLURDDLUULDDDRUULDLURRRDDLLLLLLRDRRRRRULULDLRRULLDRULLDLRRULLLDRRDULLRRDLULDRRULLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRLLLLRRURRUULLDRRULLLDRRDLULDDRUURDDDLUURULDRRRLULLDRRDDLLUURRDRDLLLLURLUDDRULRRRRLLLLURRRRRRLDDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRULDRULLLLLRRRRRDLULDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRDRURULLDDRURDLLURRRUUULDDRULDDRULDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULULLDLLDRRRRULLLLRDRDLUUDRDDUULURDDLULDRURRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDULDRRRURLLLLLRRRLLLRRRLLLRRRLLLDRRRRULLLLRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLDRDLURRRRRRRRRRUUULDLDDRRULLLLLLLLLLURRRDLUULDRDRLDLURDLUURRDLDLURDLRULDRURDLLURDLURRRDLLLRURRRRDLLLLURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLRURRRDLLLLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURDLLURDLURRDLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRURULLDDRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULDRRULLLLDRDRRULLLLLLURDRRRRUULDLRDRULLLDDRRDURURURRLRDRRULDRULLLDRLRRRLLLLLLDLLLURRRRRRRRRULLLLLRRRRRDLURDLLURRDLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRUULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLRRDLLLRRLDRURULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRULDRRULURRLRRRRRRLRRRULDDRULLDUURDDLURRULLRDRULLDRDLULLLLLLLLRRRUDRRURDLURRRLDULRRDLULRRRLDLURDLLLURRDLDRUURDLDRULLLULLLLLRDLURRDLLRRRLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLRDURDLRULLDRURDLLUDLURULLDDRURRULLLDDRULDRRURRRRRRULLLLRDRRULLLLRRRRDLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRUULLLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDDRRRURRRRRRULDRRULDRULLLLLLLLLDRULLDRULRDRULLDRRRULLLRDRRRULLRRRLLLRDRULLDRRULDRRULDRRRULDRULLDRRULLDRULDRRRULLLLLRDUDRULDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRULRDRULLLLLLRDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLDUDRRULLDURRDLULDRRULLLLLLRRDLULDRRRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDLURDURDLURRRLLRDLURRDLULLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRLLRURRDLLRULDRULLLDRULDRRULDLDUU


----------



## soup (Jan 31, 2014)

120 puzzle (11x11) in *4:03.064*, 4073 moves, *16.757tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




265391110313661099733119284835451041516393720512111583894665932999742519448596304217649010112811467362541118581117261471168892102345723436786075862455711078411210810311227049275052631061136971454110105324136873181177962597776100948081401209598388287956

LUURDLLURDRDLDUUUDDDLUUURDDDLUUURDDDDLULURUDRDDLULURDLDRURRDLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLUUUUUUUULRDLRDRRLRRLLDDRULLLDRRDLDUULDDDRUUUUUUURDDLLDRUUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUURDRULDRRULLDRULLDRDDLUUULDDDDRUUUULLRLLLLLURDLDRDUURDLURRRDLLURRRLDLUURRDDLUURRDLDURDLLDDDDDDRRUUUUUUDLDDDDRUUUUUDLDRDDDDLUDRULDRUUUUULDURULDDRULLDDDDDRRUUUUULDLDLDDRDRRUUULLLDDDRRRULLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDDRRRRRUUUUUUUUDRULLDRRLLLRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRRLLLLLULUUDRLDRUUDLURDLDRURDRDLLRULDRURDRRULLLLLDRRDRRURLULLLLDRLRRRRRLDLURRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRDLLULLDDDRRUUULDLDDRDRUUULDLDRDDRUUUUULDDRULDDDDRUUULDDDDRDUUUULDDDDRUULLDDRRUUULDDRULLDDRRUUURRRRDRURRRULLDDRDRUULLDDRRULUULDDRUULDDDRUULLDRRULLDLDRRULLLLLLURDLURRRLLLRLUUUURRRRRRUULDRRLDLULDDRUDLDRULUDDDRUUULDDDRUULLDDRRULDDDUULDDRRUULDDRULLLLDRURDLURRRDLLURRDLLRDRULULLLDRURDLUUULDDDRURRRRDLLLLLDRULUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLRRDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLLLRUURDLDRURDRLLDRDRULURRDLLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLURRDLURRDLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRUURRRRRRRRUUUURDLULDRRDLULLLRRRDLULLDRRDLULDRDLULDRDLULLDRRLLRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRDLUUUURRULURRDDLDLUURRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULRDDDLLUURDDDDLUUUURDRDLDUDDLUURRRRRRRRRDLLRRDLLUURRDLLULURRDRULLLDRRRULRLLLLDRRRRULLDRULLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRDUUDLULDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLDRRRURLULLLDDRRUUULLDDDRRDDLLUUUUURRRRRRRLULDRDLULLRDRDLULLDRULDRRULLDRULLDRUUULLDDDRRRUDDDDLLLLRUUUUURRRRDDDDDLLLLUUUURRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULUDULLDLDRRRULLDRULLDRULLRDULDRUUUDLRRDLULDRULUUULDDRRRRRLDRDDRRDDLLLLLLLURUUDDLDRUUURRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULUURDLRDLURRRRRRDRDDDDLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLUULDDRUUDURRRRRRULDDRULDLUUUDUUURRDLDUULLDRRDLULDDRULDDDUUDDRUULDDRULLLLLRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLDLLLULLRRRRLLDRRRULLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURLUUUUUURDLDDRULLDRRULULDDRDURULUDDRUULLDDRURDLULDDRULDDDRUULDDRUULLLLUDDUURDLDRUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLURRRDLUURLRRUUURLDURDLLRULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULRRDDDDLUUUDDDUUURRDLDDLUURRDDLLUULRRRRRLRRRDLULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDDRULLLURRLDURDLLURRDLURRRDLLLUURRRRRRRRLULLRDRDLULLDRULDRRRLLLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLUUDLURDLDRURDLLDRDDRUUULLDDDRRUULULDLDDRRRUULRRRRDRULLLLUULDDDRUULDDRURDLURULDRRDLULDRULDLURRRRDLLLLURLLUULDRULDURDLDRUULDDDRUURDDLURRDLLURRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLULRDLURDLURRURULLDRRULLLDRRDLULLDRRULLDURRDLDLRRUULDDRUDLUULDDRRULRRRRRRUUUULDDRURDDLUURDDLDUUUDDRDLURRDDLLUUULDRDLURRRRDDLLLLUUULDULLRRLLDLLLUUUURDLDRULDDRULDDDRUULDDRURRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLRLURUUDULDUULDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURRLDLLLURRRRRDLLLRRRURRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRLLLLDRURRULLDDRUULURRDLULDLRDRULLDDRRULULLURURRDLULLRDRDLULDRLDULLLDRRRRULLLLURDLURRDLURRDLLRRRLUUDRDLLURRLDRUDLURDLUURDLLRURRULLDRRULLDDDDDRUUUULULDLDDDRDRRUUULLLDDDRRRUULLLLDDRRRRUUDRRRRRLUURDDLUURDDLURRUULDRDLURDLDURDLULLLLLLURUULDLLLDRRULLDRRRULRRDDLLUURDDLUUUDRDDDLUURRDDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURDLURRULLDDRURRRULLDLRRULLLDRRULLDRRRRRUUDRULLDRRDLULLDRRULLDLRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRLDRULLDRRUDRURULDRULLDRULLDRULRUULLDDRRUUDLDRUURDRLDDLUURDDLULLLDRRRULLLDRDLURRULLDRDLUURDRRULRLDRRLRRRRLUURLULDDRURDRDLUDLURRRRUULLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRRRULLDRDLLURDDRLLLURRRRDLLLLURUULDDRDLUURDLURRRRDDLLLLUUULLDLDDRRUULLDDRRURRRRULLLDRRURLLDRRULDRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDLRRRULLLLDDRRULRRULLDRULLDRULLURDLDDRUULDDRULURRRRRRLRLRRRLLLRLLLLLLURDLDRURDLURRDLURDDUURDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLUULDDRURDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRULLDRURLRRDLLULLDRRULLLDDURRRLLLDRURULLDDRURRRRDLLLLLURDLURRRRULLDRRULLDRURLLLDRRRULLLLDRULLDDRULLLURDURDLLURRDLURRRDLLDRURRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRDLURRRLLRDLURRRULLLLDRRULLLDDRRUULLDRRRLLRRRULLLRDRRULLLRDRURLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRURDLULDRRRULLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLDRULLDRRULDRRULRRDLLRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRLLRRLLURRDRULLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLDLURRDLLURDRRULLDRRULLLLLLDULDRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRRLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLLDDURLULDDRURULLDRRRLLLURDDLURULDRRULLRRRRLLRRLLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLLDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLRRRRULRLLRRRDLULDLULDRULLDRULDRRULDLU




80 puzzle (9x9) in *1:47.890*, 1770 moves, 16.406tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




5028584371123835366122786817153454255726854569633373302414113663749277651399622160794048292356417261184453423259197077220644616317447805552674775101365

RRRRULLRDRLLDDRUURDLULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURDDDLUURDDLULLLLLRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURURRDLRDLLUURDDLULLURLURDLDRURDLDRUUUULLDRRDLULDRDLULDDRUUDUUUUUDRRUUURDLULDDDRUURDDDLUUULDDDRDUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDLRRLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRLLDRRULURRDLURRDLLLURRRRDULLLLLLDDRRRRRUULUUUUUDULLURDRLDLUDRULDDRULUDDRUULDDRDUULDDRULDDRURDDLDRUULDDRUULDDRURDLLURRRRDLLLUUULDDDRULLUUUUULURDLDDRUULDDRUUDDDDUULDRUULUDDDRDUULDDRULDDRUURDRRUDDLULDRRRRDLLLLUDLURDLULLDRURRRDLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUURRRULRRDLULDDRULDRULLDLDRRULLDRULUUURDDLUURDDLRDLURDDLUUDURRRRURUURRDLRLRLLLUULRRRRRULLDRULLDRULLRDRLULDRDLLURDDLUURDDDLUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUURRRRLDDDLLLUURRDRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLURUDRUULDLDRRULLDRRULDLRUDRRUDLLURDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDDRURDLULLLURRDLRRRRRURULLDRRRULLLLDRRDLULDRULLDRULLDDRURRRRRULLRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRLLRRRLLLRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLURULRRRRRRUULDDDURURDDLULLRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRULLLDRRULLLRLLURRULLLURDLDRURDLDRURDLULRRRRDLLLDDRRUULULDDDRRULLLULDDRUULDDRURRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRURLULDLDDRURRUDRRURRDLLURRRDLDULURRLRULDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDDRULLLDRURDLUURUULDDRULDRLLRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLDDRURULDRDDLUURDDLULLDRUURRRRRDURULUDRULDRDLULLDRDURDLULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDDRUURLUURDLDRULDDRURDLURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLULDURDLURDLLURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRULLDRRRULLLLDLDRRULLRRRULLLDDRURLDRURRRULRULRRDLULDDRUULDDRURDLLLLLLLLDRDRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRRUULLDRULLLDRRULLLRDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDDRRULRRLRULRRRRRRULDDRULLDLULRLDRULLLLLDRULRRLLDUURRRDLLUDDRRULLDRULURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLDRRRULLLRDRRRULRDLURRDLLLLURULDRULLDLDRURDLULULDDRUURDLLDRRUURRRDRULDRRRULLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLDLLLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDLURRDLURRDLLRULDRULDLURRDLUDLRRULDURDLULDRRULDLLURRDLULDRULL


----------



## soup (Jan 31, 2014)

99 puzzle (10x10) in *2:44.095*, 2587 moves, 15.765tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




995531874686773811161711465552223632746487729389399028171564969578332851913419732432962344484104051243721664245863573836579112165976803082474656985096927570547725348798194995288588331602026

DDDDDDDRRRRRRULLLDRRLLLLULDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURURDDLRURDLURLLLRDRURULLDDRUUUUUULDDRULDDRULDDDRUULDDRUULDDDRUUUDDRUULDDRULLDULURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRULLLRLLLULUUUULDDDRRLLDRDURUULDDUURDLURDDLURDDLURDDLURRDLLLLRRRRLLDLRRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLLDDRDRRRRUUUDLLLLLLRUDRRRRRULLLLURRRRURLRDUDULLDRRULDRULLLDRRULLLDLRRLRRULLLDRRDLULDRDLULDRDULDRULDDRULLDRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLDUDDDRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLURDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDRLLLRRRRRLLLUURDRDLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLURRRRRULRLDRULLDRDLURRDLLLULRURLDLRRULDLRRULLDDRULLLLLLDUURDLDRUURDDLULURDLURRDRRDLLLURRRDLLLULRRRRRDLLLLURUURUDUUULDRURDLDDRUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRURDLLLLDRRRRULLUUUUURDLDRURDLDDRUURDLDRURDLDRURDLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRULUUUUURUULDRDLURDDLURDDLUURDDDLURDDLURDDLURDDLUURRRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUUDRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLRRRLLLURRRDLURRDLLURDLLUUUULDLDRDRUULDDDRUULDLDRRULLLLLLDRURDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUUUDUUUURRDLLUUDLURDLURRDLDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULUDLDRDDDRUUURDDLDUURRDLLLRDRULLRURLRDDRULLDDRRUDLLUULDLDRRRRUULLLLDLDRRRRRULLLLLDRURRRRRUULLUUUDRRRRDLULDRDDLULRDUULDRDLULDLRRDLULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRDLURRRURLLLUUUUUDDRUULDDRDUULDDDRUULDDRURRRRRRRULLLLDLDDLLURDDLURDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLURURDRLDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLDURLRDLULUULLDRRULLDDRRULLDDRRUULLLDDRRUDRUULLLULDDUURRDDLUDLDURULDDRRULLLDRRRULURDRRUUULDRRRDLLULDDRUULLDDRRULLLLLDLDRRRRRRUULLLDRLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLDRRRRRRRLUULRRRRULDLRDRULLLLLLLUURULDDRURRULLDRDDLUURULDRDDDLUUURDDDLURRDLLLLURRDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURURRDRRDLLLLURDLURRURRRDRDLLLLLLRRRRRRULDLLLLLUDLURRDLURRRURULDRDLULLDRRUULDLDRULLLDDRRULLULUUURLRDDLUURDDLURDDDLURUURDLDRULDDRULDDRURUUULDDRULDDRUULDLLLDDRRRRULLLLDRUUULDRDLURDDLURRRRUDRRUUULDRRLLDRURDDLURLURRDDLUUUULDDRUULDDDRUUDRDLURRDDLULLLRLLRDLUULDDRURDLLLLLURDLURUULDDRUURDRLLRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLLURRRDLDRUULUULDDRULDDRURRUULDDRDLUUDDRUUDDULDRUULDDRULDRULLLLDRRRULLDDLRUULDRDLURRULLDDRRULDLURDULDRURDLUDLULDRRRULRDLURRRRLLURRDLURRDLULLLDLURRRDLLURRDLLULLURLRRDLLRRRDLLURDLURRDLURULLDDRURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRURULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRURRULDDRURDLLURRRDLDLULRURRRDLRULLLDDRUURRDLLLLLLLDLRULDRRRRRRRRLURLDRULLLLLLURDLURRDLURRRDLLLRRLURRDLLURDLURRURDDULRRDLLLRURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRULDRULLLDRRLLDRRULULLLDDRDRURUDLDLURRUULLLLDRDRURRRRULDRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRULLLLDRDRRULLLURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLLULLDLDRRRRRRULURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRULLDRRULDRLLURDRRULLDRRRRULLLLLLDRLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRDRULLDRRDURRULLLLDRRRULLDRULDLURRDLULDRRULDLULLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLLRDLULRRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRRULLDLLURDRRULDRULRDLULDRRULLDRULDLURRDLULDRRULLDRUL



avg5 get: 2:53.471, (3:16.665), 3:06.351, 2:51.320, (2:44.095) = *2:57.047 *
avg12 get: 3:09.879, 3:11.065, 3:06.768, 2:49.745, 3:09.909, 3:07.655, 3:11.872, 2:53.471, (3:16.665), 3:06.351, 2:51.320, (2:44.095) = *3:03.804*


----------



## soup (Feb 1, 2014)

255 puzzle (32x8) in *19:18.828*, *22988 moves*, *19.837tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




155331301758112813820016193198079164532285011211515016721416224721315322046966105122114174059184671156142551006810222714812616814411482321371451662238146194765115914123112241611797820528312242299438255721192165204236139230368648201716418617619920918320663123581062382151215422125192136104739124420825217715796140627741961119285190211601721209023915110720213125387101541216919514315211013524929441612102535240217891170652351782266744993180882469922512721227203181241188134219820713233189173132232482181741652502611397421971702191692321816310943477577562424214995831173715834452012371241601165211825425110187245147108185133243129234391032228457182152303191198




Edit: 24puzzle avg50: 15.095, 20.431, 16.303, 18.415, 15.439, 12.815, 15.727, 12.183, 13.264, 18.607, 19.479, 14.999, 17.663, 15.789, 15.127, 17.055, 17.832, 14.271, 15.598, 16.703, 17.535, 13.591, (11.664), (23.279), 14.679, 15.503, 18.920, 17.207, 17.543, 13.975, 16.719, 15.038, 16.471, 17.591, 21.967, 15.569, 17.721, 17.983, 13.544, 12.943, 13.454, 16.959, 14.951, 18.199, 19.471, 14.111, 14.336, 16.775, 14.150, 19.519 = *16.234*

24puzzle avg12: 17.983, 13.544, (12.943), 13.454, 16.959, 14.951, 18.199, (19.471), 14.111, 14.336, 16.775, 14.150 = *15.446*

24puzzle avg5: 15.439, 12.815, (15.727), (12.183), 13.264 = *13.839*


----------



## soup (Feb 2, 2014)

15puzzle avg100: 5.824, 6.896, 6.328, 6.824, 5.848, 4.888, 8.712, 8.544, 7.583, 6.656, 10.976, 7.776, 8.272, 8.984, (13.488), 5.736, 7.264, 9.040, 7.401, 5.719, 6.640, 7.224, 5.336, 6.768, 7.640, 6.135, 6.127, 6.448, 6.280, 6.224, 6.832, 7.224, 7.544, 8.592, 6.120, 5.792, 5.856, 6.552, 7.656, 6.800, 6.128, 5.432, 6.287, 5.016, 7.760, 6.176, 8.640, 6.144, 6.855, 8.000, 7.240, (4.552), 6.136, 6.072, 6.104, 6.136, 6.416, 6.224, 7.832, 8.752, 8.256, 6.760, 6.240, 6.128, 8.928, 6.880, 5.272, 8.496, 9.664, 7.536, 7.704, 11.104, 8.096, 7.096, 7.232, 8.824, 8.344, 5.624, 7.680, 6.360, 5.760, 7.312, 5.840, 8.344, 7.256, 7.808, 5.576, 7.824, 6.647, 7.712, 7.720, 7.856, 5.984, 6.264, 8.016, 6.184, 7.176, 4.936, 6.448, 6.135 = *7.035*

15puzzle avg50: 7.401, 5.719, 6.640, 7.224, 5.336, 6.768, 7.640, 6.135, 6.127, 6.448, 6.280, 6.224, 6.832, 7.224, 7.544, 8.592, 6.120, 5.792, 5.856, 6.552, 7.656, 6.800, 6.128, 5.432, 6.287, 5.016, 7.760, 6.176, 8.640, 6.144, 6.855, 8.000, 7.240, (4.552), 6.136, 6.072, 6.104, 6.136, 6.416, 6.224, 7.832, 8.752, 8.256, 6.760, 6.240, 6.128, (8.928), 6.880, 5.272, 8.496 = *6.714*


----------



## soup (Feb 4, 2014)

35 puzzle (6x6) in *21.527*, *351 moves*, 16.305tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




1872156141321319162030321031427253322298343512524261917112823

LURDRDLURRRDLLDRULDDRULLLURDRLLDRURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUUULURDLDDRURLULDDRULRRDLLDRRULLURRRDLLLDRRRULUURDRDLLURRDLLURDLUUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURRURULLDRRLDRULDRULLLLLDDRRRRUULULDDRULLDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLURDLURRURULDRDLULDRULLDDRUURRRURDDLURDLLLLRUULDLDRRUULLDRULDRRULLDDRULURDLDRUURDLULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRULDRRULDRRULLL


----------



## soup (Feb 10, 2014)

24 puzzle (5x5) in *10.335*, 163 moves, 15.772tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




161912201892283417231424151251121613710




avg5 get: 14.391, 12.887, (16.895), 13.199, (10.335) = *13.492*
avg12 get: 17.144, 13.495, 17.216, 18.767, (21.695), 14.991, 13.687, 14.391, 12.887, 16.895, 13.199, (10.335) = *15.267*


----------



## soup (Feb 15, 2014)

24 puzzle (5x5) in *9.424*, 167 moves, 17.721tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




610314419129202221117185131611578212324

DLURRDLDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDRULLLLURDDLUUURDLDRRRULLDRURRDLLLURRUULDRULLDDRULLDDRULDRRURRULDLLURRRULDLRRULLDRULLLDDRRURRULDLURRLLRRDLULDRRULDLURDLLURRDLULDRULLDRRULDRULDLU


----------



## soup (Feb 16, 2014)

48 puzzle (7x7) in *42.016*, 726 moves, 17.279tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




221826404462781132114442011333215451210176342931423724419234743383516482733039255362819

DDURDDDLULLDLLURDLURRRDLLLURRDLLURRDRLLLURRRRLLLLRRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURULLDDRUUUUUDDULRRULLRULDDDDURUULDDDRUULDDDDUUUDDRUULLDDDRRUULULDLDDRRRULLLUUUURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLLLLDRRRRUUDUDRUURDDLUULDDRUUDLLUUURDLDRURDLDRULLLDRRRLLLDRRRUULULLDDRULLDDRUULDDRULUULDDRULDDRUUUUDRLURDDLUURRDLLURRDDLULDUUDDRUULDRULDDRURRDDLLUURRDDLLLLURRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRUDRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRRULLDRRRULUUURLLLLDRURDLDLRRULLDRDRUULLDDDRRUURRRRDLLURLUULDDRURDDLURRULLLDRRULLDRULLDDRUULRLRULDRURDLDRURDLLLLRDRRRULLLLUULDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUUURDDLUURDDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLUURRRRDDLLLUULRDDLURURDLLLRRRULLLDLRDRRURRULLDRRLLRURRDDLURULLDRULLDRULLDRRLLLRDUULDRRULLDRDLULDRRUULRRRDLURRDLURRDLLLLLLURDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULDRRULDLLURRDLLLURRDLLU


----------



## soup (Feb 18, 2014)

Everything <=4x4 slidysim relay in *22.696*, *342 moves*, *15.069tps*



Spoiler: Times



4x4: 4.327
3x4: 4.568
2x4: 2.752
4x3: 5.000
3x3: 1.761
2x3: 0.920
4x2: 1.672
3x2: 1.152
2x2: 0.544





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 4x4




784101121115293131465
RUURDDLULDLUUURDDLDRULUURRDDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRULLDDRURRULLDRRULDRULLLDRRULDRULDLU

4.327, 84 moves = 19.413tps





Spoiler: 3x4




2514103861179
RDLURRDLURULLDRRLDLURRULLDRDLURUDLURRLLRRDLLURRDLLUUDRRULDRULDLU

4.568, 64 moves = 14.011tps





Spoiler: 2x4




6573421
UUDDLUURDDLUURDDDLUUURDDDLUURULDRDLUU

2.752, 37 moves = 13.445tps





Spoiler: 4x3




1897210431165
RULLDRRULLLDDRURDLULDRULURDDLUDRULRLRULDDRLUDUURDDLURULDRRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLDLU

5.000, 81 moves = 16.200tps





Spoiler: 3x3




31578462
UURRDDLLURRULLDRDLURULDRRULL

1.761, 28 moves = 15.900tps





Spoiler: 2x3




32154
URDLUU

0.920, 6 moves = 6.522tps





Spoiler: 4x2




4126573
LLURDRULLDRRULLDLURRDLLU

1.672, 24 moves = 14.354tps





Spoiler: 3x2




21354
LDRULLDRRULDLU

1.152, 14 moves = 12.153tps





Spoiler: 2x2




312
RDLU

0.544, 4 moves = 7.353tps


----------



## soup (Feb 18, 2014)

63 puzzle (8x8) in *1:09.781*, 1221 moves, 17.498tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




503553462483014587252954624271110516338523739184156122028401723335945613132422651476084443363463115571949212554622913

UUULLDRRLDDRUULDDRUULDDDDDRUULLDDRRUUULDDRULLDDRRURDLLURRRRLLLRRDLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRULDRULLLLDDRRULDRRUUUUUULRRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUURDLLDRULDDRRUULDDRULLLLLLDDRRRRRRUULDLLLLUUUUUURDRDDLULURDRDLDLUURDDLUURULDRDLUURDRDDLLURDDLURDDLURDDULLDRRUDLLURRDLLRRUDLULDRRUUUULDDDRUURDDLURRDLLLRLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRULLLDDRRUDLUDLURDRULUUUURLLLLLURDLDRURDURRDDRULLLLLDRRRRLLDRUULDDRUUULDDDRDUUULLDDRDRUURDDLULDDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLUUURLRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRURDRUUURDLUDDDLULRRULDRRULDLURRRRDLLLLULRRRRRDLLLLURRRRURDDLULLLULLUUURRDLLLDRRURDLDRURDLDRURDLURRDULLLLDRDRRURLULLLDRRULUUULLDLRULRDLURDLDRURDLDRURDLURRRRUULLDRDRULRLLLDRRULDRRULLDRULLDLRRULLLLDDRDDRRUUULLLDDDRRRUULLLDDRRRULLURRRRLLRDLUULLLDDRURRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLUURRRRRDDDLLURLDRRUURDLLLLLLUULRRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLULDRURRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDULLDRRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRDLUURRRRURULDRDDULURDDUULDRDLUURDDUURDRLDLLURRRDLLLLRURRRDLLLURRULDRULLLDRRDLURRULDRULLDLRRULLDRULLDDRUULDDRULLURRDRLLLDRDUUDRUUURRDDULRDLULDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLULLLLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLDRRRUULLLDRRURLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRLULDRRULDRRULLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULDRLLRULLLRRRDRULLLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULDRRULLLLLDRRULDRRLRULDRRULLDRRULLDRULLL


----------



## soup (Feb 20, 2014)

35 puzzle (6x6) in *21.430*, 353 moves, 16.472tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




2212683464133529142293185301111516101925312071233282717322423

DDLLLLLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLLURRRDLLURDDRULLULDULDDRURDLUDLLRRULDLURULDDRURUUULDDRDUULDDRULLDRUUURDDLUURRDDDLLUURRRDRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRULDRULLDDRURRRULLRDRULLDRRULLLLLDDRRRURRULLULDDRUUULDDRULDRULLDRDULUDRDLUURDLURRDLRRRLLLURRDRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRULLDRULLDDUDRULLLURDDLUURDDLURRRLLURDRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLDLLURDRRULLDRRULDLULDRRULDULDRUL


----------



## soup (Feb 24, 2014)

624 puzzle (25x25) in *1:04:54.905*, 63333 moves, *16.260tps*



Spoiler: Picture


----------



## soup (Feb 25, 2014)

48 puzzle (7x7) in *36.680*, 609 moves, 16.603tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




721610151463039208913252721284718234532522131143291712462642373619443531244041334834438

DDLLLURRDLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRDLLDRRRLLLULLRRRRDULDRULLLLLDRURDLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRUULDRDLULURUULURDLDRULDDRULDDRULLDDDRRUULULDDDRRURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRULLRRLLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDRLLRDLURRDLULDRRURUUUDDLUURDDLURDDLUURDDLULDRURRRDLLLLLURRRRRDURDLURDLLLLLLURRDUUDDLURUULDDDRUULLDDRRULURDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRDLLURDLURRRRRLRDLLUUDDRULUULDLDLDRRRUULDRULLDRULLLDDRRUURURDDLURRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLRURDLLURRULLDDRRULURDLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDDLLULLUURLRDLURRRDLLRDLURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRULLLLLDDRRRRULULDRULLDRULLDLRRRULLLDDRRULLDRRULRURRRRDLLLURRRDLLULLDRURDRULLDRULDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRULDRRRULLDRRULLLRDLULDRRRULLDRRULLDLU


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 30, 2014)

Opened slidysim for the first time in ages whilst my project runs in the background... got a new PB after like 20 solves xD

15 puzzle (4x4) in *8.527*, 62 moves, 7.271tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




115241238141351091167

LLDRDLURRULDRUULDDRULURDDLULRDLUULDDRUURDDLUULDRRULLDRRULLDRUL


----------



## soup (Apr 12, 2014)

168 puzzle (13x13) in *7:20.265*, 6814 moves, 15.477tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




409585843371671134343672413162164127351094815515695175941212611883122591686527129911117013681594110128212013292152426299140468998916112438106641071413115715653227956102138147100160104687839249313088114128158139112474943257717380172057149115505415410516681167123826711944619066113871171313861451656231339796291101461032137153512114312545144108135261161511421458103746052635511307637163211501481918

DDRRRRUULDDDDRUULDDDRUUUDLDDDRUULDDDRDUUULDDDRUUULDDDRULURDLURRDDLULLUUUDRDLDRURDLLDRRURRRLDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRUULDLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRULUUUUURLLDDRUULDDDRUUULDDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUUDUUUUUUUURLLLDDRUURLLLDLLUURLDLURRLDULDRUDLURDRULLDRDRRURULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDLRDRUURDULDRULDDRUURDDLURRDLLDDRRUULDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUURDDLULDDRRULDDDRUULLDRDRUUULDDRUUUUUUUDDDDLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDRUULDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRDRUULDRRRULLDLRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRUULDLRDRURLLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRLLLDRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRRULULLLLRRRRDRDLUUUUUULLLLURLUDRLDDRUULURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURRDLLDRRULLDDRURULLDRDRULDRULLLLLLDDDRRRRRUUULLLLLLUDDDDRRRRRRUURLRRULLDRUDLURDRLLLURRRUULLLDDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRUULLLDLRDRRRULLLLDRDRLURDLULDDRUUUUUUURRUUUURDRRRLRLRULLDRULDRULDRRULLDRDLULLDRRULLLDRDRUULLLLDRRRRLLDULDRRLURDRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRDLULDDRUUDDDDDUUULURULDDUURDLDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDRDUULDDRDUULURDLDDRUULUDDDRUULLDRDDRLUDRULURDLLDDRDDLRRUUUULLDDDDRRUUUULLDDDDRRUULLLDDRRRUURLURLUURRRRUUUULUUUDLDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUULDLDDRDUULDDRRUULDDDRUULDDRULDDDRUULDDRULLULLLURDLRDURDLLURDLUURDRDLURRRLLLRRRDLLRRRLLLURRDLDRULLULDRDRLLRULDRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLLRUUUUUUDURDUURDRDDLLLUURRDDLLUURDDDULUURDDDLDUUURDRDLDLUURDDDLUURDRDLDLUURDDDLUUDUDDRULUUUUULUUUUULLURDDLURDLURDURDDLURDDLURRDLLLLDRRDURRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRULUULDLLLULURLLLRURLLLDDRUUDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRDRURULLLLRDRRRULLDRRULDDRUULDDDDRUUUDDDLURUULLDLDRRULDDDDDLRRRURULUUUDDDRDLDUUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRDULDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDRRRUUUUULLLLDDDDDUDRRRRUUUULLLLLLDDDRDRRRRRUUULLLLLLDLDDRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLRUUUUULRLURDLDRURDLDRULDDDRULDDRDUUULDDRUUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRULLLDRRRLLDRRUUUUURRUUUUULDDURDLULDDURDLDULRULDRDLULDRRLLRDLURDDLURDDDLUURDDLURDDDUUDLURDDLULDRRUURLRUDRRRULUULDDDRULDRRULURDDDLUURRDLLRRDLLRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRRDLLLURDURRDLLLURRRLLLDRURRRDLLLLLURUUURULRRUUULDRULLULURDLDRURDLLRRLLDRRULLDDRRRULLDDRRUULDDRUULDDDRULDDRDUUUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUUULLDDDDRRUULULDDDRRLLULDRRRULLLLLLLLDRULURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRLLRDLURRDLLUURDLURRDLUULUULLUULURDURDLDRURDLDRURDLDDRUURDLDRULDDRULLLDDDDLRRRRRLUUULLDDDRRUULLLDDRRRULLLUULDRUDDUDLUDDUULDDRUURRRRUURULDRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRLRRRULLLLDRRULLDDDRUURDDLUUUUUULDDRULDDULDDRRUULDDUDDDUURULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULDLDRDRUULUDDDRUDLULDRRUURDRRLUURRRRRRRRDULDRDLUURDDLULLURRDLLUDDRRULLLLLLDRRULDLUDRUDLURDLUURRDLURRDLLURRRDLURRRUULDDRULDDRUULDDRUULLDLLLUULDLLDUUURDLDRURDLDRURDLUURRDDLURRRDLLLURRRDLURRDLLLDRRRULLLLDRDRRRULLLLRDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLURRULURRRRUUURULDRDLULULDRDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDLRRDLUDDULRULDDRULDDRUULLLLLLLUURRDDDLULUURUDDLUURDDLURDDDLUUURDDDDLUURDRLLRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLUULDDRURRRDLLLLURRRRRRRRURUUDRURLDRLDRUULDDRULDRULLDRULLLLLRDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRDLULLDDRRUULLLDDRRRRULLLLLRRRRDURLDULLLLRRRRRRDLRULDLLULLLRRDRRUDLLURDRULLLLDRUUUULRRRRRRRRRRUUURRUULDRLDULLRRRDLULLDRRDLLRLRULDRDLLRULLDRRDLULDRDLULDLDRRULDRDLULDRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRULLDLRRULLDRDLURURRRRRUUUDULDLDRDRULUDLDRRULLDRRUULDDRULDDRURUURRRRRULLDRRDLULDRDLULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLULRDLURDLURUUUUUUULDDRULDLRRLDLRRULDDRULDDRULDDRUULDDDRULDDRUULLLLLLLDRUDLURDLURDDLULLLRDLURRDLURUUURDLDRURDLDRULDRDURLLDRURDLULRDLUURRDLLRDRUUDDULRLRLRDLUDRURDLLUULUURULLLLUUURDLDRURDLDRURDLDDRUUULDDDRUULDLDRDDUUUDDRUULDDDRUURDDLURRDLLLLLDRRRRRULURRDLDRURDLLURRUURRUUUUDLLLLULURDLDRURDLDRULDDDRUULDDRULDDRULDRLDRURDLURRDDLULRULRURRRRRUUUUULDRDLULLRDRDLULDRDLULDRLLRRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRULLDRULLDLRRULLDRULLDLDRRULURRDLURRDLLURDLULUURRDLLRLDRUURDDLURDLURRRDDLLUUDLURDLURRRDRDLUDRULDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRDRLLLLURDRLURDRUDLUDRURDLLULDLLURRRRRDLLLLLURDRRRRURDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRRRDLLLLLURUURURLLLLLUURRLLLDRURDLDRURDRLLDRULDDRULDDRURRRRRRDDLLLLULLDURRDLLURRRRRRRLLURDLURRDDDULUUUURULDDRULDDRULDRDLRULDLRRULLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRULLULUULRULLDRRULLDUUULDDRULDDRULDLRRRRRULLDRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRRRLLRDLULLDDRRUULDLDRDRUULDDDRUUUULDDRULDDDRUULLDDRRURRRUURURDLDRURDRDLLUURDDLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULUULLLLLLLDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLDRRRURDLLURDLURRRDLLURURDRLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLURULDRRULDRULULLDUDRDDDDRUUULUDDDDULDRRUULULDLDDRRRUULRRRRULLLDRRUULDRULLLDDRRULLULDDRULLDRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRURLLLLLLRDRRRRURLLDRRULLLLLDRRRULLLRRRDRULDRULLRRDLULDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDDRRRUULLDDRRUUULDURDLUUUDRRRRRURURDLULDRDLULLRRLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLRDRULLLDRRRULLLDRLLLLLURDLURRRDLLURRRRDLUDRRULLRRDRLLULLDRULDLDRRURDLULLDDDDRRUUULLLUDRRRULLLDDDDRRRUUULLLLDDDRRRRRLUULLLLLDDRRRRRURRRRUUDLURDDLURDLURRDLURRRLDUUDDLURRDLLLLURRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLRDRDLUURDDLULLUURDLDRURDLLURLDDRRULRDLULDRRULLLLLURRDLLULRRRDLLURRRRDLLLRURRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLRRRUDLLURURDDLULLLLDDRRRRRUUDUDUULUULLDDRRULDDRULDDDRUULDRUDLURDDULRULDRLDUURDDLURULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRUULLDLRRLLLDRRRULLLLDLDULDRULURRDLURRRDLLLRRURLDRULDLDRRULLDRRUUUUULDLRRLLDLRRRULLDLRDRURULLLDDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRRRRRRLURRRRRUUULDDRLRUDLURDLULLDRRDLULRDRULLDRRLURLDRULDRDLULDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLLRLLLLLDDRRRRRRRULUURDRDLLURRDLLULLURRDLURRDRLLDRULLLLULRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLDRRUULLDLDRRULLLRLLLURRRDLLURRDLLRURRRDLLLDRRURRRRRRRLUULDDRULLDLRLDRRULLDURDLURURUUDRULDRDLULDDRULDRRRLDLLURLLLLLLLULURDLDRURDLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLRRRRLLLURRDLURRRDDLLURULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLULLLDRRULLLRDRURLLLDLRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDUDLULRRLURDLDRURDLURRDLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRURURUULDRDLULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRUULLDLRDRULLDRULLDDRURRRRRULDRRLLURDLURRDLLURDLURLRRRULDRRDLUDLURRRDLLLLLURRRRRLLLURRDLDRURDLULRDLULLLLLLULURDLDRURDLURRRDLLURRDLURRRLDLURRRLDLURRRLLRDLURRRRRDDLLLLLRURRRRDLLLLUULDURRDLULDRULLLLLLLULRRLLRRDLLURRDLURRRLLRRRLLLRRDLURRDLLLRURDRLLRURRDLLLURRRRDLULLDLLLURRRDLURRRDLLURRDLLDRRULULDDLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRLRULLURDLLLLDRRRRRRLULLLLLDRRRRRUUURRDLLURDLLLURRRDLLLLURRDLDLUURRDLLLLUDRRULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLLDRRULLRDDLUURDLRDRLLUURDLDDRUULDDRURRRRRUURRLDRURDDLURRDLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLURRRDLURRDLULLLLLLLLDLLURRLRRDLLULRRRDLULRRRDLURURDDULURDDULRDUULDRDLURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRLLDRURDLUURRLLLLRRRRRRRRDDULDLLURRRDLLLURDLLLLULLLDRURLRDLURRRRRRURLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLURRRRRRRRRLDUULDRRULLLDRULLDRURLLLDLRRULLLRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRLLDRRULLDDRUURRRRRRLLLRRRDLLULRRRDLULRRRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLURDRRULLLRDRRRULLLRDRRULLLLLLLLLLDRULDRRULLDRRRURLDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRLULLDRRULDRRULLLDLURRRDLLURRRDRULLDRRLLRRULLDRULDLURRDLLURLLLLLRDLLLLLURDRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLRRDRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLLLLLDRRRULDRULDRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDLURDRULLDRULDRRULLDLULLDRRLRULRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRLULLLDRRULLDRULDRRULLLLRDRULLDRRLLRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULDRRULDLU


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 13, 2014)

soup said:


> 168 puzzle (13x13) in *7:20.265*, 6814 moves, 15.477tps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beats my 7:54 from a while ago so I just did a solve.

168 puzzle (13x13) in *6:59.723*, *4487 moves*, *10.690tps*


----------



## soup (Apr 25, 2014)

899 puzzle (30x30) in *1:47:36.231*, *106423 moves*, 16.484tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




646466448514836362390894150893560637308838159477780412287136564810974194988826684463023514817825852182083875411036832569211447178622719183673683746078380051763819966738232917760104718512505207514173134738163497266181650775577949720088641464281815432378241465992572727440146830315621176130591322112302890416515834674053015162593114246815498581747677453764133752319440702170635198375856872438532249640194564943976318497322627818727871342919254683572912752472848557777195342563883582157861699347205110735825241416266757712525592237983173418531335684189984486929479054340211722475869666864610119384953535366361615049746720595436641894501188816938053023455668347793282434614615643502558247340529396825687501625547381282731587545874700465773383279743788887137665154814153369365351674490379884324454229286862863581399526852412628951157066602703572647337945908014884334031449328102826711479246744415213824751409449732151864281393503144135008068073043094278282228391967642435353211036052191585932957155075379978166976886063073510539386879371398435244233676225256445666639359418731499661868624722453268699958528568669848772159840483861118531816745770111138116043739488556953488171621217228057564974178726512125454841019033672511832597349466730182712688495651138682251766454206164483263338347555579120181813056482938214582907635064936777703007255806572612470713339540147459802674278231986746135782454423647558479221878081320832836633860855019761315548661823179880344966542747453136794921526854261647486472377887740109846943275512763068464177395155927365075946467312226386655451950951885071859430568226455561808184652179472769295737346558731658705137039126636245254133674965380789376723142344204275389346236242356201322011452671517577601017913957765443434415208454431566936569871089267175012353153862789887663237210827256565413923708977247171681596076782846202103107471132834441154407335421503612588553307373316891719128374303762555861716027758771477287535274843388670510206217363702968472693208297086595472377663852775385723833279628144463437746954239060670452268936143646839767557508212288315628652997655214081916462761214135574889401619323678427051748040082320268060075636029719347017545142224060363385596180116891156735460168714372615711886902538338587238757623032318323925052548414913147453352712687860417484020966329870943138626027120347756621148253947566278442342535588812928973748458111626842924915892215284782578715922483316222164474083486175748151256583913123345835785406106896596469746327291854695819223262982255210594691330368057527954391667972201438484896283451002257082609742625809288803

-


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 25, 2014)

soup said:


> 899 puzzle (30x30) in *1:47:36.231*, *106423 moves*, 16.484tps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



slow

899 puzzle (30x30) in *1:40:40.773*, *61592 moves*, *10.196tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




876860415338517775837203704812903612597988771413546648548255452953904523551324504846045121311202293758844096946626601537616567427623248626357813768376586518673873621019863278552763842162621560348216175066548454262488371847583849967298188755586062505871996673823053995547148717827674522800741397576280187298145353753133799257715894619146755822695770657430580832117502301110669977884051891329615276618707681702415775182688207244130779378726128458428331393984864714324957556822382466729540176570763156918791776478398380127434810845144642671366372706136102174104474272403236337634247303036782835447940272124345334789273251814628405302751680891873471644231888267655929376688207743341681251674702738343652560381701852569144968788312798686281131657596311665214924766952574826617240058865857314524115493711373118829841389773480246181293871630511469552661677428279681657861780540369656470561094327581211880365809485185740813179150307488749532775095911545885979323925246830923640227139886538693794677201359100317432226833263425286479453374488171244433456134447725135335286165924539313510446211611807296294739204189788490597997809356834332254396404188454635077958185506879037970085933043864235741026566355611577281283643736926986357375835744804579566164194673242547473733212271477835253142273219406808590765467682392234320165241291595222414324115148114747127862256140726143618088829268555679582771440585157538718241907525743407318907663444785673918706298492486711632166318664748971139287372541599212183641932387565177457696501037373778754223285007351296201694953352066701436259818380684753060965352872569070864617918896893069769434515784336537645104243174712188154986952620210589821730697625260281803941587243315644560178369268440833363475459360795285760636299416826319174721481542943958984448912149534605639325435134803536360492637464616200208420686140548255284601551597924836147768217228747644767463494195728501606087432356833631757194916557043427901094571267673684284319785853959287281948717110728752378728426415264137138444162768531178441220312365789698454535413856586225110173196308846209196156255660062365450366663236338267105218481568580250632243313716602648515045577863105942053803884828951912788723709367351855520192262138368341256151516228875538282683392882525831345649870362164585232247126038546191501867734230321297643785638646441011953461820364646573235840439557188589622435023378270494675496529114823542378994493436126493124174974125038517038726772730045527027775711975052211224594012756273265841114238956186135656931122728933042287282312037421455150854346853830848797311810759895213366

http://pastebin.com/qfqJz4Ea


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 25, 2014)

How did you do it in about 44,000 moves less than soup


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 25, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> How did you do it in about 44,000 moves less than soup



he is extremely inefficient because he just spams tps


----------



## soup (Apr 25, 2014)

24x24puzzle/575puzzle: 1:03:26.851, 54492 moves, 14.314 tps


----------



## soup (Apr 26, 2014)

224 puzzle (15x15) in *12:18.581*, 12421 moves, 16.817tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




310111917421913130153199462601621212312994154781321801498188167641401791922041910639203121100702071121977722114576215161589193746818271521101422811899122139195189241342187479614480572181743742003516552442170208668620515521061922161212616410519814920110371098913016272401731072171753238651161936375481761471142022229713318425143491119429103412369135124731775613857114622420163117226715617122326127128791601826812519118155531908415178148150104342062141115113695138821021372091681969331135021390159157591585183151120834517216918762208842108211541853118141136186166115

UUUDDUUULDDDRUULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUULDDDRUUDDDDUULDLDRDRUUUURDLDDRUUULDDRULDLDRRULURDLDRULDDRULLDDRRUULLDLULLLLDUUUUUDRDLDDRUURDLDRURDLLDRDURURDLLRRLLRURRRDRLLLURRRDLLLDRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLLDLLLURUDRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLRLUURLUDDRUULRDLURDDLURDDLUUDLLUURDLDRURDLURRDDLLRUULLRULDDRDUULDDRUUURUUULDRRRULDDDRUUDDUULDDRUULDDDRULDDRULDRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRLDRUULUUUUUULLLLLLRRLDRURDLLRDRRULDURDLURDDLLULDRRRRULLLLDRULDRRULLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULDDRUULDDDRUULUDLDDDRRUULDDDRUULLDDDRURLDRRULULLLDDRRRULRLDRLURDLURRDLLURDLUUUUUUUUULULLUUUDRLLDRURDLDDRURRLLURDLDRURDLDRRULRLDRULDLRRLDDRUULDDRULUDDDRULDDRUULDDDRULDDDRULDRUULDDRULLDLLLDRRRRRUULDLLULUUUUUUUUUUDDLDLDDDDRUUDRUULUDLDDRDURUULDDDRULLDDRRULDDRULUDLDRRLDLRRLUDDRUULDDRUULDDDRUUUUURRRLUUUUUUULLRRRRULDDDRUURRRRRRUULDLDRRULLDLDRRULDRRULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRLLDRRULLDDRDURUULDDDDRUUULLDRRUUUDDDLDDRUUUUUDLDDRULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULDRDDLDDRUUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULLLLLLLLULLRDUDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRUULLDRUULLDDRUDRRURLLLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLLRRRLLLLDRDRURULLLDURRDDLURULLDRRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULDURDLRDLRLLRULDRRULLUUURDDLURDLURRDDLURRDLLULRRRRDLLURRRLDLLURRRRDLLRULLLRRRLDLDRUULDURDDULRULRDDLURULDRURDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLULRRRRDLLLURRRRLDURRRDLLLLLRRRRLLLURRRRRRULLLDRULDRRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRDLLULRDLULUURDLLURDLDRULDDRUUDLLLURRRUULUUUURDLDRULDDDUUUDDDDRUUULDDDUUUUDRULDDDDRUUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUULDDDRUURRRRULLDRULLDRULLDRRULLLUUUURRRRRRRRUULDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDDRUDLURRDDLUULDDRUULDDDDRUUURDDDDLUUUULUDDDDDRRUUUULLLDDDDDDDRRUUUUUULLLDDDDDDRRRRUULRDDLUUUUUULLLUDDDDDDRLLUURDLLURDLDRURDLDRULLDRRRRRUUUULLLLDRRRRRLLULLLLLURDDDDDRRRRRUULLLLLLLURRDRRRRRRLULLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRUUULDLLLLLUDDLDRRRRRRRURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUURLUURLUURRLLLLDRDUULDDDRUUULDDDDUUUUDDDDDURUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUULDDDDRUUURDRDLDLURURDDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLRRRLLULRDLURRDLLLLLULDDURLLLDRRRRRRRRUULLLLDRULLDLRRRULLLDRUULDDULLRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLURDLDRRUULLDDDRUULDLDRRUURRUUUUUURUUDUUURLURDLDRURDLDRURDLLDRRRULRDLDUURDLDRURDLLDRRURDLLDRRULDLRDRURLLDDDRUULDDRUUDDDULUDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURRLLLRRDLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRUULRLLLLLLLLLURURRRRRRRLUURUUUUDDDRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLDURRURUUUUUURDRDDLLUULDRULDDDURULUDDDDRUUULDRURDDDLUURDDDDLUUUURDRDLLRDDLUURDDDLDUUURDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUDUUUURRRURLUDDDUUDDRUUULDDDRUULDLDDRDRUULDLDRRULDDRULLLDLUUUURDDDDLUURRDDLLURRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRRRRRRULLLDRRULLDRUULLDLDRRRULLLDRRDLLURRRRRLLLLLDLURRRRRRRLDLLLLLULRDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLRRRRRRRDRLURDLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRUUURUUUUULLLLLLLUURDLDRUDDRLUURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRDUURDLDRURLUDRDDLULRRDLDRULDDRULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDURLDRURDLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLUURDRUUUDRRRUULLLLLLLRRRRUUUUURDRRRRRUULDDRDLUURDLULLRDRDLULDDRULDDRULDDRULLDRULRRLLLDRRRULLDLDRRDDUUULLDDRDRUULDDRUULDDDRUUULLDLDDRDRLULDRRRRULULURDDRDLUULLLLLDRDRRRRURULRLLLRRLDRRLLLRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRUULDLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLRURRRRRDRRRRRUUULLDDDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRLLLLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRURLLUUURUUULRRRRRRUUULDRULDULDRDLULDRDLULDDRULLDDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRDLDUULDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUUULDDDDDDDRULRDLURUUUUULDLDDDDRRUUULLDLDRDRRUULLLDDRRRULLLUUUUUUUUULLDDRDUUDDRUULDRDLDUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRUULDDDRULDDRULDDRURRRRUUUURRRRRRRURURULDRDLLRLRULDRDRLLLRULDLRRDLULLDRRDLULLDRRDLULDRDLULDLRRULLLDRRULLLLRDRRRULLLLLLDLDRRRRRUUUURUURRRLDRRULLDDRLRUURDDLDUUUDDRDLUULLLLLLLLULUURDLDRURRDLLDRURLRRDLDLUURRRDLLLUDDRULLURRRLLRRRDLLURRDLLRRRLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLLUDDDDDURRRLUUULLUULLLLUUURULLDRLLDRURDRLLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLUURRDRDLLURRRLLLRRRRLDLLULRRRDLURRRDDDDDDLLUUUUUURDDDDDDRLLUUUUUUUUUDRRRRUULDRDLULDRDLULDRDDLUULDDRULDDRULDRULLUDLURDLURRRDLLURRRDDDDDRLRDLLLUUUUURRRDDDDDLLLUUUUUDRURRRRDDDDDDULRLLLLLUUUUDRRRRRDDDLLLLLUULDRULLDDRULUDDLLURLRUUURRRRLUUUUUUULRRDLRURDLULLDRRDLULDRDLULLDRRLLDDRURULRLDRDLUULDLDRDDURULDDRULDDUDLRRULDDRULUDDDRURRRRRRDLURULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLRRULLLDDRRULLLLLLUURDLDRURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLUUUUUULDDRULDDRUUDLDDRDUURDLDRUURRRRRRRLURLULDLDRURRDLULLDRRRULLLLRRRRLULDDDRUULLRRDDLUULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRDRLURDLULLUUURRRURUDULDDDRULDDRUULDDRUUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRUULDDRULLLDRRULLLLDDDDDDRDLRRRUUUUUULLLDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUULLLDLDDDDDDRRRRRLUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDURRRRRUUUULLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLDDRDDLRRRRRRRRULUUDDDURDLUULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRUUURRRRRDRRULDDRUULDRULLDLRRLRDLULLLLLLUULURRLUURRLLDDDLDULRRDLURDDLURDLDRURRRRDLLULDRRULLDLULRRRDLLLURDURDLUUUUULLRRRDLLURDDLULURRDDLDULUURDRDLDDLUUURDDDDLUUUURDDDDULUDRDLUURRUUUURRRDRURRRULLRRULDDULRRDDLLRUULDDDRUULDDRULDLDRRULLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLRRRLLLLRDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLULLURDLDRURDLURRDLLURRRDLDDRUUUDRRDDDDLLUUURRDDDLLUUUURRRRRDDDDURDLLLLLLUUURRDRRRRRRLUDDDLLLLLLLLRUDURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRULLLDRULLLURULDDRULDDRULLLRUULDLDRDUUDDURULDLRRLDRURURUULDRDLULDRDLULDULLLLLUULDRDLUULDRDDLUURLDRLUDURDULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULDRURRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRURRRRRDLLLURLDLURDRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLDRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLDLRRRRULLLLDDRLURDLURURDLULDRURRDRLDLLLURRURDDLLLLRURRRLRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRUURLLURLLLURDLDRURDLDRUDLDURULDDRLURDLUURDRDLLURURDDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURUUUURDDLDUURDDLURDDLLURLUURDLDRULDLDRURDULULDDDRUURDDLUURDDLUUULULDDRULDDRUDLDRURRRLRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRURRRRDDLLURLLLURRRDRRDLLLLLLRUUUUUURRRRLLLLLDDRULLDRRULLLDRLULDRULLRDUUDLRDRRULLDRULUUUDLDDDRUDULUUULDDRUULDDRULDURDLDURLDRURRRRRUUURDLRRLLDRRULDRLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLLRDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRDDDLLUUURRDRRRULLLDURDLURLDLURRDLLDDDLUUUUUDLRRRRLLLRRDLLURRDDDDDRLLLUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUURUDRDDDDRLLLUUUUUDDUULDDRURRDDDDLLUUUUUDRRRDDDDLLLUUURRRRDDLDLLRRURDLLLULRDLUUULDLDRRULLDRULLLDDRRUURRDLLRDLUUURRRRRUUUUURRRRRURDDLUULLDRDRLDRUULUDLDDRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRRUDDLDLULRURDDLUULDDRULLDRRRDLLLURDDLUULDLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRUULLLLLDDRDRULDDRULLDRURRULLDRRULLDLRDRUULLDRRDLURULLDRDLURRRRRRRRRULRDLURDLULLLLRLDRULURRDLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRURRRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRUULDDULLDDDULURRRLULDLDDRRLLUDRUUULDRRRULLLDDDRURULLLDURRRDLDRUULLLDLDRRRRUUULUULRRRRDLULDRLRUDDULLRRDLULDRDLLDRUULDDRULDRRULLLDRULLLDDRRURRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLUUUDLRRRRRDLULDRULLDRULLDRULLLRLLLLLULDDRRRULLLDRRDULLRRRRRULLLLLURRRRRDLLURRRDLLLLLURRDRUDLURDLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRLLLDDRULRDLUURRRRDLLLDRDRUUULDLDDRULURURLRDLUURUURLLLDRDRUULDRUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDURULLDDDDRRUUULLDDDRRURULLLLDURRRRDLULLLDDRRRULLLLLURLDDRULRLURDLDRUURRRRRUURRULLLDRRLLUDRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRUULLLDLRDUUDDRRURLLLLDRRULLDRULLDRRDLDLUULDDRUUURRRRRRRRRRDRULLDRRULLLDULDRRULDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRULLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLDLRRRRULLLLDLRRRULLLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLLRRRRULRUULRRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULLDLDDRRRUULLLDDRRRURURURRRRRRRUDUUUUURDDLURDRLULDDDDUUUUDRDDDLUUUURDDDDDDULUUUDDDLURUUURDDLURDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUURDDLUDRURDLLULRLLLRLLLRLLLLLLLDRULLUUUUURDLDDRUULDRULDDRULDDDUUDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRUULDDRRLULDRRUURRLLLLRRLLLLLLLRURUURDLDRRURDLLLRDUURDLDRURDLLRRLDRURRRRRRRRRULLDRRULUDDULLDRRULDRULLLDRRULLDLRRRULDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULUDDULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLULLURULLLDDRUURDLDRURDLDRURDLLRRRLLRRLURDLLURRDLURRRRRULDDDDDDLLLLRUUUURRRRRDDDDDULLLLLUUUURRRDRRURDDDLDRLLLLLUDLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLURRRULLLDRRULLRDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLLLDRURLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRURDLRRULLDDURDLUUUURDDLUDRDDLURRDLURLDLURURRLRRRRRRRRDRURULDRULLDRRUUUUULDDLLDDRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRURLLLRRLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRUULLUURDLDRULDRULDLRDUURDLDRULLDDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLDRRRDLLURDDULURUDDDLRUULDRDLUUDDUURDDLURRRRRRRRUUULUURRRRULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULLDRRDLULDRLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDDULLRRRULLLDRRULLLLDDRRRUURLURLRRRRRRRRLUDLLLLRDLLUUULDDDRUULDDDRURULLDDRURULDDRULDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLULDURDLURRRRDLLLLLRRRLLURRDLLURDLURRRRRRUDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRUULDLDRULRULLLLLLLLLULDRURDLDRURDLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLLURRRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDDDURDLLUUURLRDDRRRDLDULLLULLLLUUULLLDRURDLDRURDDLRUDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRLDLLURRRRLDLLURRRRLDLURRRLDLLURRRRLDLURRRRDDLLLLRULLLLRLLLLLUUDRLLLLRLURDLURRDDLULRURRDDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRUDURRRDRDLULRRULLLDRRULLDLRRRLLLLRRULLLRDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRDLURRDLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULULDLDRRRRULRLRDLULUURRLLLLLURRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDDLUUURDDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLUURRDRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRULLLLRDRULLDRRRULLLDRRULUDDRULLLRDRRULLLDRRURLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRURURRRRDRRUUUUURDDDLURDLRRULULLDLRRRRULLLDLRRRRLDLLLLRRRRLRULLLDRRRRLULLLDRRDLLURLRDLUUDDRULLLRDRRULDRULLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRDLLURDLURRDLLLLDRRRRUULLDRULLDRDLULDRRUURRRLRULUURDDLDUUDDUURDDLURDDLULLLUURDRLLDRURDLURRRDLLURRDRLLRDLURRDLLURRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLURRRDLLLURDLURLURRRRRRDDDULURULLLDRRULLDRURLUDLLLDRRULLLDRLRRRRDLLULRURRRDDLLLLURRDLLURLLLLLLDRURDLURRDLULLLDRURDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRULLDRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLUDRURRRRURRUUULDDDRUULDLDRRULDDRULDURRDDLURDLLUUDDRURULLLDRRULLRLLLLULLUURRDLDULURDLDRURDLDRURDLURRDLURRRLDLURRRDLLLDRRULLDLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLRURLLDRRULLDRRULLDRURLLLDRULLLDRDRULRRRRRURUULULDDRULDLDRRLLRRULLLDRRRUULDLLLDRRRRRULLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDDRRUULLDRRRDLULDRLLRRULLDDRULRRRULLLDDRRURRUDLRRRRRRLUULURDDLURDLRDLLUUDLUURDLDRRDLUURDDUDLULUUDDLRULDRLDRUULDDRLURRLDULDRURRRDLLLULLLDLURDRURLLLURRDLLURRRRLLLDRURDLLURRRDLLDRRULURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDDLURRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLULUURRURRRRRRDLULDDRULLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRURRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLLDRRRRDLLLURLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLULLLLDRRRURLULDLLDRRRULLLLRDRDLUURRRDDULDLLRRDLLUUURRDDDLLUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDUULRDLLLLLLLLLUUUUDRRRDDDLLLUULDRULLLDDRURDLULLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLDLULDRRRULLRRULLRRDDLULDRRURRRRRRULLRRRRRRULDULDRULLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDDUUDLRRRRLRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDLRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDDRRURLLLLLRRRLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDUDLDRRRULLLDRRRULRRDRRRURLDLLLLRULURRRLLLURDDLURDLULLUULDDRUURDDLURRDLLRRRLDULURRDLDRULLLDRURRRDLLDUURRRLDULLLDRUDLURRRRDLLLURLLDURDLURRRLDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRLDRURDLLUUUDLDDRUUULDDRULLDDRRURRRUULDDRULDRULLRRRRLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRURRDDLLLLUDLURRDLLULLULRRRDLLLLRRRLURRDLLLURRDRLLDURDLUURDDLURRRRULDRRULDRULLDRULLDLRRULLDRULLDRULLDLRRURLLLRRDLDRURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLULLDRRUDLURULDDRURRUUDLDRULRULDRULDDUULDLRRLLDRRULDRULLLDDRRURLLRRRRRRRRRRURRDRULLDRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULDRRULDLRRULRDLULDRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLRDRRRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDLURRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRLRLRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLUDURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURURDRRLLLRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLRDRURULLDDULRRRULDRULLDDRURRDLLLLURRRRLDLLLURRDRURDLLULLLDRRULDRURDLLURLLLLURRRDLLULLDLLULDLLUDURRDLLURRRDLLLRURRRDLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLLDRURRRRDLDLLLULRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLURRRRRDLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLRRRDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLUDDLULURRRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLDLULURRRRLLLLLDRRDRULLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDRLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRULLLULLDRULLRRRLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLDLRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDLRDRURDLUULDRULLDRRLLDRULLDLRRURRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRLULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRURLLDRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLDLRRDLULDRRULRRRRRRULLLRDRULLLLDRRRURDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLDLRRRRULLLLLRRRLLDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLRRRRDRULLLLLLRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLRDLURRRDLLURDRULDRRULLLRRRRLLDLRRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLRLLLLLLRDRLLLURRRRDLLURRRLDLURRRDLLURDRULDRRULDLRRRULLLDRULLLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRULLRRDRULLLLRRRLRDRULDLURRDLULDRRULLLLLLDLURRRDLULRDRULDLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRLDLULRRDLRULDLURRDLULLLLLRLDLLRRULDLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRLDLLURRRLLLLRDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLRURRDLLLLLLURRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLUDRRULDLURRDLULLLLDRRULLDRRULLRRLDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULDLUDLLURRLDULRRDLULDRRLUDRULDLU


----------



## soup (Apr 27, 2014)

624 puzzle (25x25) in *1:04:15.983*, 63490 moves, *16.465tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




123136161431491423240049736656337228127735344837618228153622323721226947727924619055545456862604148369135244515434714147129445754744093464305584581191064639593433275865826958121442449435048824619381734351516111933944644224255575744510738827321892963051047272781311866224235175315952963634816432611019629038260256177137235134303449466283379384180605105309292664422345562043334925855403952611744454154784126520757288577305272306314322573518227459216264340185159122181128143651791925837185622715281173962135698444315213964317509473312156280419293132329279519530330610108522242299203215408132238424533353214372001143044605844401122165762474964705894276205024035456243325324111725943625514853345915535481519603459331377355195579495353609533228932551823943419140314638318748728423541451971849352048444112426228548630075527456601220511429282436312059057040124325434588535616489523311307552378211399336835713593284046322911830855208529315955835785137131044447612535798563211454282551691701972862102912524904673973453855051621445065904925946602448356389515461249167751415316536326717517820938052610410236479586232452498387147618375524392263181669958017615352886072973193731404461268536734167194447893396084147841713465606121503483508722515021332481769134421723010331665102298168515611003865214391984806661220268189116327390358401844025673725044202453745446947557354433398438130160547391324301507596945394823814212311553522254681714626823334245041622661457287587932191385601256662315725856455051231354311576120206407554368549599277188158373208070364432129361774459859715011152412431343202499257354525546501413253370396213382631135652606133605332953749134920187538224254051991838159455302542227101222250481226174062824110929560062706141044265593931116374221516472143500418276

LLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLLLRUULLLLLLLDRDDLUUR DRDDDLUUUUDRDDDDLULUUURUDRDDDDLUUUUDDDLUUUDDDDDDLR UUUUULUDDDDDDRUUULDDDRURDLUUUUUULDDDDDURULDUUUULDR UDRLUDRULDRULDDRDUURLDLDDRUUURDDDLLULUURRRRDDDDDLL UUUUURDDRRRRULULDLLDRRRDDDLLLULUUUDDDDURDLUUURRRRR DDDLURRDLRULDRRULDRRLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLL LLUUUUDRRRRRRRRUULLLLLDLRRRRLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRUL LULLDDRRRRRRULLULLLLDDRRRRRULLLLDRRDRRUULLDRRRLULL DRULLLLRRLDRULLLDRRRRRRRRRRDLDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUDRRRRR RRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRRRRDDDRLURDLU RRDLULDLLLLLLLLLLLUDUUURRRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRDDUURDRLDU UDDLURDDLURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUURRRRUUUULDDDDRUUL LDDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLR RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDUDRDDDLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL RRRRUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDLLDDDURDLLLLLLLLLLLLL LLLLLLUUURURLULLDLDDRDDRUULLLLDRDRRRRUUULRRDDDLLUL URULDRRDRDLULULLUDDRRULLDLRRLLLDRRRRURRRRRRRRRRRRR RLLLLLRRUULDDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDLUDDRRRRRLLLLLRRRR RRRRRRRRRRRULLLUUDRURULLDDRURULLDRRULLDDRURULDRDDL UURRRULLLDRRUDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRUULLDR RLDULDRUUULUUDRDLUULDDDDUUUUDDDRUUULDURDLURULDUUDD RUULDDRUUULLDRRULLDRRULDDRULDRULRDLUURUUUULLDRRRLL LDUURDLDRRULLDDRRUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUURUULDDUUDDRULD RRULRRDLDDDLLUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDD DDDDDDDDDULRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDRLRRUUUUUUUU UUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDLDURDRRRUUUUUUUUUULDLLLLLDDDDDDD DDRLRRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRUUUUUUULLL LLLLDDDDDDDRRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDURRRRRRRRUU UUUUUUDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRDDDDDRULLRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLL LULDRRRRRRRRUDLULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRUDLUUUUUDLLLL LLLLLLLUDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRR RRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLD UDUUUUURUULRDLURDDLDUUUUUUUUURDDDLUUURDLRDDDDDDRDD DLLUUURRDDDLLUUUUUDDRRDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDD DULUUUUUUUUUURDDDURULLDRRRUULULLDDDRDDDDDDDDDLUUUU UUUUUURLURRDLDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUD DRRDDDDDDDDDDDDURLLLUUUUUUUUUURDRDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUU UURRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRDDDDDDDDRUDLLLL LLUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDRDLLLL LLLLUUUURRRRRRRDDDDLLLDLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLL LLUURRRRRRRRRRUDDDLRLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRR UUUUDDDRURULLDDRUUURDDDDLUUUUULDDDDDDURUUUULDDDDDD RUUUUULLUURRLURLLLRRRRLLLDDRRUULDLDRDRUUULDLDDRRUL DDURUULDDRULDDRUUUDURRDLDRRULLDRRDDDDRLDLLLUUUUURR DRRRLLRULDRRULLDRULLLDRRRDDLDRDLLLLUUUUUDDRRRRLLLL URRDDDDLLUUUURRRDLDDRDLLLLRUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLU UUUUDRRRRRRDDDDUDLLLLLLUUURURRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLRUURRD RRUULDLDRRULLLRLLLDDRUULLDDRRRRRULDLLLRRRRRLLURRLL LLLLLDRRRRRRRUULULLLLLRUUULUUUULLLRRRRRRRRRDDLUUDD LULRRDDLUUURDDLUUULDDDDRRUUULLDLRRUUDDLLURRRDDDDLU UUULUDDDDDDRUUUULLDDDRRULDDDRUUULDRUULDDDDRUUUUUDU UUUUUULLDRRULDRULDDRRUULLDDDRDUUUURLLUDRRDLULDDDRU UULDDDDRULUUURDLDDUUUDLDDRDRUUULDLDDRDRUUDLLDRRULD DRUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDDDRUUUUUDDDDDLURUU ULLDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUULLLDRDDDDDDLRRRUUUUULLDDDDDRDR UUUUUUULDDRURRRLLLLRRRDRLURDLURULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRUU LURUUUURRLLLLLLRRRRULDDRULDDRULLDRRRULLLLLRDRRRRUL ULLLDLDDRRURDDDLUUULDDDRUULDDDDDDDDDDLRRUUUUUUUUUL LLDLRDDDDDDDLLDRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDRLLDRRRRR RRRLUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDRUDLRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLDDDDD LRRRRRRRRLUUUUUULDDRULLLLLLDDDDDDULRRRRRRRRLUUUUUL LLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLDLLUDLDDDDULRRRRRRRR UDRRUUULLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRLUUURDLDLLLLLLLLLLL LURUUUUUUUUUULDDULDDRDRUUULLLDRDDRRUUULDDDDDRUUUUU LLDDDDDRDRUUUULLDDDRRUUUUULDDDRDDLDDRUUUULDDDDDRUU UULDDDDRUUUUUUULDDRULDDRULURDLDRULDLDDDDDUDRDRUDUU UUUUUULULDDDDDDDRDDDLULRRRUUUUUUUDDDDUUUUUUDDRDDDD DDLDRDLUURDDLURDLUUUUULUUDLDDDDRDLDRUUUUUULLLLLLLR URUUUUURRDRLLDRURDUUUURRLLRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLDRRLLURD LULLDDDRDURUUULUDDDDRUUUULDDRUDLDRUUDLLLLLRUURDLDR RLLRRRULLDDRURLLRRULDRRULLDDRRULLDDDDRDRDUUUUUUULL DRRLLRDRULDLDDDRRUUUURRRRRURLLDDDDDDRDLLLLLUUUUULD DLDRRULDDDRDDURUUURLLLURDLRRDDDLUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDR UUDLDDDRUUULDRULDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULDDRULLRLDRDRUDRU LLDRDLDRRRUUULLLLDDDRRRRUUULLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLL LLLLLLLLLLLLDDDRDDRRRRRULUULRRRDDDLLURDLUULURDLURR RDDDLLULURRRRDDLLLULURDDLURURRRRRRRRRRRURDRDDLLDRL LLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRURRDLDLUURDLDRUULDLLLLLLLLLLLUR RRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDR DLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLL LLLLLRRULURRDLURULUUUURLRLLDRRRRRULRLRRRRRRRRRLLLL LLUUUUUUUUUDUDRLLLLLLDLLRUURULULDDDDDRULURURUULDRU LDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDLDDDRRUUUDRRRLLLRULLDRRRUUL LDDRRULRRULLLDRRULLLRDRRULLLDLURRDLLURURULLLDRRURL RDULDRULDUDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUURDRRDLDDDDDDLLUUUUUUURD DDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUULRRDDLUUULRLDRURDDDDDDDDDDDDDRD LLUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDLD DDDDDDDDDDDDDDULRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUU UUUUUUUUUUUULLURDLDRUUDDURRLLLRRRLLLRRUDDLURRRRRUL DRRUULLDRRLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLRRRRRLLLLL LDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDLDDL ULURDDDDDDDDUULLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRLDDDDDDDDDD DDLDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURUL DLLRDDDDDDDDLDDDDDDDDDDDDUURRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUL DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDDRDLRULDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDL LLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLURRRLLLDRURRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUDLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLL LLDRLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUURRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLDDD DDDDDDDDDDDDUUDLURLDRUUDLRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUDULLLL LLLDDDDDDDDDDDUDRLRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDD DDDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRUDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLUUU UUUUUUULDRRRRRDDDDDDDDUDDLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDLLL LLLLLRRDUUUUUUUURDDDLUURRRRRRRRULDLLLLLLLDRRRLLLLD RRLUUDDRULURRRRRRRDRUDDDDDDUDRLLLLLLLLLDUUUUUURRRR RRRRRDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLULUUUUUURRRRRDRRDDDDRLUDDLLL LLLLUUUUUDRRRRRRRRDDDDDULLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRDDLLL LLLLLLLDUURRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUULRUUUUUURUDLUDUULDD DDRUUUUURDDDDDDDLLUUUDDDDRUUUUUUUURURDLRULDRULDRUL URDDDLDDDDDDDDDULUUUUUUUUURURDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUURD DDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDD DDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUURUDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUDRRLDRRU LDRULUDDURLLULLLDDDDDDDDDRDLRRUUUUUUUUULDRRRRRDDDD DDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRD DDDDDDDDUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRLDDDDD DDDDDDDDDLURLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRULLLURLLDRRULLDRRUL LLLLURRDLDUURLRRDLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDDLLLULRURRRDRLLL DRULDLURRRDLLURRRDLULDRRLULDRRURUULLLLLURULLLDRRUR LLLDRLURDLURRRRDDLLLLURURRRDLLLLDRDRUULDRRRRULLLLD RRRRULLDRRULLLLURRDLLURDLURRDLDUURRDLLDDDDDDDDDDDD DDRLUUUUUUDDDDDDDDRDLDRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDD DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDD DDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRLDDDDDDDDDD DDDDDDDDDDDULUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRD DLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUULULDRUD RLLRULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDULRRLLRRRLLDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU DRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDULLUU UUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDU LLLLUUUUUUUUULLLUDDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDRLL LLDRRRRRUUUUUULLLLUUDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDR RRRRRLUUUUUDLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDLRURRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLL LDRDDDLLRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLL LLLRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLRLLULUULLDUULRULDDRUULDRULDDDDU UUDDRUULDLDLDRRRUULLLDRUDRLDRULDRUULDDDDRRUUUUULRD LDDDDLDRRULDDLRRRRUULRRUUDDRULLDRRULLDRULLDRDDLLUU RDDDDLUUUUULLDUUDRRUUURRRUDLLRUDDRDDDLDDDDDLLUUUUU UUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDLRRURDDDUUUUUUUUDD DDDLDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDLRRUUUULLLDDDDDRRRLRUUUUUUUL URLDRULDDDDRUUUULDLDDDDDDDDLRRRUUUUUUURRDDDDLUUUUU DDDDDDDDUDDLUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDD DDLUUUUUUUUUUUDRDDDDDDDDDLDRLLRURDLUUUUUUUULLDDDDD DDDRRUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDRRUUUULLLDDDDRRRUUUUURDDLURDR DDDLLUUUURRDDDDLLUUURDDDDURURDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRRRR RUUUUUUUUUUUUULRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUULLLDDRDUUDRRLDRD UUULDRDLULLDLRRRDLULDRDLDULULDRRULLLDRRRLLLRRRULUL LDDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULULLLDLDRRRULLLDRRRUULLDLDD RLLDDDRRUUULDDDRUUUULLDDDDRRUUUDDDDLRDUUUUDDLDRUUU UULUDDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUURDDDDRDLLUDRDLUURD DDLUUUUUULDDDDDDDRURUUULUUDLDLDRULRRDDDDUUUURDDLRD LUUULLDDDDDLRRRUUUUUULLLLLRDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRLUUUUUUU DLLDDDDDDRRUUUUULLDDDDDRRLDRUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDRDRRRR RUUUUULLLLLDDDDDRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLUDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRLU UULLLLLUDDDRLLLDDRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRUUDLL LLRDDDDRUULDDRUUULDRULURDLUDDLURDUDLLLLLLLDRRRRRDD LUDLUUDRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURDLURRRRDLLLURRRURDDRLLL URRLRRRRRDRRRULULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRUR LLLLDRRLUDRRULLDRULLRDRRULLDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRRRRLLR ULLLLLLLDURRRRRRDDLLLURULLLDRRURRRRDDLLLLLUUDLRRRR RRURURULLDURRDLDULRULDLRRDLULDLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRULL DLRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLRRULLLLLRLLLLLLL RLLURUDDRRLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLL LURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLURRRDLLLURDLLURRRLDLURRDL LURRRRDLLDRURRRRRLULLDRRRULLLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLLDRRU ULLDLLDRRRULLLRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRR LDLLLLLLLLLLLLURURRRRRRRRRRRLDRDLLLLLLLLLLLRULRRRR RRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLULURR RRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRU LLDRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRULLLRDRRULLDRRULLLRRLL LDRRRULLDLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRULLLDLDRRRULLULLLLLDRR LLLLLLLRRULLDRRULLLLLURRDLLURRRLLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLUR RRLLLRRRRLLLLURRDDLURRRRDLLLURRRDDDLLUURRRRRRRLRRR RRRRRRRRRUULLDRRLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULLL DRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRUULLLDDRRURLLLLLRDRRUL LLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRUDDLLU RRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLRR RULLDLRRRRRULLUDDULLDRRULLLDRRRDDLLUURRRDLLLLRDURR RLDRLLLULLDLRRLUDLURRDLULLUURDLDRULDDRURRRRRRDLLLL LLLURDLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRDLLUR RRRRRRRLULDRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLL DDRRUUUULDDDRULDRULLLDDRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULDRULLL DRRULLDRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRDLDLLLLULRURRRDLLLLURRRRDL LLLLLURRRRRLLLLLLRRRDRLLLRRURRDLLLLLLRURRRRRDRLLDL LLUURRRDLLLLLULRDRRUUDLLDRRRUULLLLDRRLLLDRRRRULLLL LDRRDUULLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRDLURRDLLURRR RRRDDLLLLLLRULLLURRDLLURDLLURRRDLLURRRRRRRRRDDLLLL LLLLRURRURLDRULDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRDRURRULDRRR RRRLLLLLLLDRRRLLLLRRRRRRRRRRUDDLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRUR RRRRLLDUULDRDLULLLRRRULLLLDDRRRURRLLLLLRRRRLLLDRRR UULLLDLRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRR ULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRURLLLLDRRRRULLLLR RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLDLDLLLLLLLLLLLLRLURRRRRRRRRRRRR RRRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDLULR RDLLURRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLLLLRDRRRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLDRR RRRULLLLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLL DRRRRULLLLDLRRDRURLLLLLLRDRRRLLLRRRLUDRULDLRRRLLLL LRRRRRURLLLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDDRRR RRRRRRLULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRLULURLLLLRLLLRLLDLURRR DLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRLLURRRDLLULRRRRDLLLU RRRDLURRDLURRDRLLLURRRRDLLLULRRUDDURRRRDLLLLURRRDL LURRRRDLLULRRRRLDLLLURRRDLLRRULDLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLL LLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRURRDDLLLURRRRRRULUDDRUL DRUULDDRUULDLDRRUULDLRRULLLDDRRURLLLDRRULLLLDRRRDL LURRRRDLLLLULLLLRDRRRULRDLLRURDLLLLURRDLLURRDLURRD LLLURDLULLDRURDLURRRRLLLRRDLLULRLLLLLLURRDRLLLLLLL LLRRURRRRRDRLLRRRRLLLRRLDLULRRDLULURRRLLLDRURDLLUR RRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDRRLULURRRDLLDRRU RRULDRRULLDRULLDLRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRRULRDLURLLL LLLLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLURRDLURRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRRLDLLURR RRRRLDLLULRRRDLLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURRUDDLURRR RRDLLLLRULLDRURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLL LULRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRD LLLLURRRRRDLLLLDUDRRRLLLLRULDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRR RLURRRRRUDDLLLLLLLLLLLULRLUULDDDRUULDRLDRULDLURRRD LLLLLULDURRRDLLLRRLLURRDLLURRDLULRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLU RRRRRRRRRRRRRUULDLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRDRURLRULDR LLRDLURRRULLUDDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLDRRULLDRRULULLLDDRR RULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLL DRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDURRRRDLLLDRRULL LLLLLLLLURRDLURRDURDLLURRRRDLLLRURRRDLLLLURRDLURRR RLDLLLUURDLRDLULLDRULRRRRRRUDDLLLLLLLDRULLDRRUUDLL URRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRRRLRRRDLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRR RRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRRRULDRUDLURDLULLLLURR RRRDLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRURULLLDRRUL LLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLDLRRRULLLDRRULLL DRRULLLLDRRRULLDLRRULLLDDRRULURDLURRDLURRRDLLLURRR DLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLURRDDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRR DLLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRURRRUULDDURDLULDRU LLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRURLLLLRRRLULLLDRDRULLLDRRRRULLLL DRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLL LDDRRURRRRRRRRRULURDDLURRDLDUUDULLURDLRUDDULURRDRD LDUURDLLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLURRDRRRLDLUUDRDLLU RRDLLLULRRDRLURDLURRRRDLLURRRLLLLLRRRRLLDLURRRRDLL LLURRRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRRDLLLUURRRDDLLLRURRRRLDLL URRRDLURRDDLULURDDRULLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRDLLUR RDLURRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLRUDRLLLU RRRRDLLUULDDRULRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRR DLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLUURRDRRDLLLLUURRRRRDDLUR RDLLLLLURLLDRURLLRRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRUDLURLLRDDL ULRURDRLLLDRURLRRDLURDLLURRDLLURRDLLURRRRLLUDDURRD LLURRRLDLULRRRRDLLLULRURRDRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDL LULLRRDRRUDLLURRRRRRULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRURLLLDRRULL LDDRULLDRULLLLLLLLRRLLRLLDRULLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRRU LLLDRURLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRURLLLDRRULLRRRLLL RRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDLLRLLLLLURR RDLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLRURRDLLRRULDLLURRDLDRRULLLRRRL LDRRURRRRRRRRRLULDRULLDLRRULLDRRLLLRRULLDRRULLLLDR RRULLLLDRRRULLLDRULLLDRRRULLLDRLLLRLLLLLRRURDLURRD LURRDLLURDLLLLLLLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLULRRRDLURRDLU RRRDLLLLLURDLURRDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRURDLDURULDRRRRL DLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLUDRLUDDRLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRR ULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLL LLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRLURRRRRLLRULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULL DRULLDLRRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRR LLLRRULLDRRULDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRLLURDLLU RRDLULLDRRRULLLLDRDRULLDRURDRULLLDRRULLDURRDRULLLD RULRRRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRURLUL LDLRRLLDULRRURRDLLLDRRULLLDRRLLLRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDR RRULLLDRRULLDRDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRULLLLLLRL LLLLLLLLLLLRRRLLLDLLRUDRULDRRULLDRRRRULLLRDRRURLLD RRULDRRRULLDRRRLLRRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLDLRRRRULLDRRUL LRDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULDRULDRRRRLLL ULRDLURDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLRDLULDRR RULLDRRRLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRR RLULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDR RRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRULLDRRULDRRRRULULDLDR RRRULDLLUURDLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLRLRLLLLLLRRR RRRRRRRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLDRULDRRRLLRRULLDRRULLDRRRRLL LRRRRULLLLRDRRRULLLDRRRRULLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULL LDRRRRULLLLLLDRRULLRRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULDRRRRULLL DRRRULLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDURRDLULDRRULDRLU RDRULDLRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRLULLD RURDRULLLDRRRRRRRLULLLLDLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLL LLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLDRRLRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRR ULLLDRRRULLDRRRRURLLLLRDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRR RLULDRRULLDRLULLLLLLDRULLLDRRRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRUL LDRRRRULLDRRULDRRRRRLULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLD LRRRRRULLLLLLDURRRRRRRRRRRLDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLRLDRRRR RULLLLLRLDRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRRLLRULDRRLLRRULLDRULLL LLLLLLLLDLRLRRULLDRRULLDRRRLULDRRRULLDRRRULLLRDRRU LDRRRULLLRRRRLLDRRULLDRRULDULLDDURRULDRRRULLDRRULD LRRRULLDRRRULDRRULRDLLULLLLDULDURRDLULDRRRULDRRULL LDRRULDRRRULLDULLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRULLLLLLLLLLL LDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLRDRRR RRRULLLLLLLRDRRRURRLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLRLLLLLRLLL DRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLL RRRDLULLDRLUDRRRULLLDRULLLLLLLLLLLRLLRRRRRRRLDRULD RRRLLRURLLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRURLLLRDRRULDRRULLDL LLLLLRLLLULLLLDRRULDRRUDURDLULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLRD RRRRRLULLLDLRRRDUULDUDRRRULLLRRDLLRUDRLLURDRULLDRR RRRLULLLDRDRRUUDDLLURRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRLULLLLDRRRRRU LLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRR RULLLLLRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLULLLLLLLLLLDRULDRRR LULDRRULLDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRLULLLDRRRRRULLLDRDRRULL RRDLLLRURRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLDRULLDRRRULLDRRRRLLRR RRLULLLLLRDLLLULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRRRRRLLRULL LLLLDRRRRRULLUDLLDRRRULLRLLLLLLLLRRLLRDLLURRDRULLD RULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRDRRRULLLRDRRRULLDRRR ULULDLRRLURDLLLDLLLLURDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRDLRRUL RLRDLURDLURRDLURRLDRULLDRRRRULLLDRRULLRRLLLRLLLDRL ULLDRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRLLRULLRLLDL URRRDLLURRDLULLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRULLLLDRULDRRULD RRULLDLURRDLLURUUDRRRRRRULRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRR RLLLLLRUULDLRRDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRU LLLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDLRRRRULLLL DRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRLUDDRUDLURDLURURRRRRRRLLUULDDRUU RDDDLUURRLURRDDDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLDLLUDRUDRULLD RRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDLURRDLLUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDD LRRRRRRRRRLDLRLLRRRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLURDLURRRDLU RDLUURRDLLURRRDDLLULDLLLLULLRRRLULDUURRRRRRRRRDDDL LLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUURRRRRRRRRRDD DLLLLLLLLLLUULLRRRRRRRRRRRRRDULUDLDRRDLURULLLLLLLL LLLLLLLLLLULDDDRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLDLDRRRRRRRRRULLLL LLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULULUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDLLLRUURDDLUU UUDDDDRDLUUUULLLDRLLURRRDLLLURDLLLURRDLLURDLURRLLL RRRDLLLURRDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLUUUURRDLDLDDL UURRRRRDDLURULDDRUULDDLLLLLUURURRRRDDDLLUUUUURRDDD DDLUUUUUURRLRRLLRRRLLLDRRRLULDLRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRR ULLLLDRRULURDDDUURDDDDDDDDDDUUDULDLUUUUUUUUURRRRUL LDRRRRULLRRLDRULDULDRRULDRULRDLULDRULLLLDDRRRURDLR ULDLLLURRRRRDLDDDDDDDRDRLLLLLLLUUUUUUUULRURRRRRRDR ULDDDDDDDDDRLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLL LLLLRUUUUUUUUURRRRRDRRURDDDDDDDDDRLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUU UUUDLLRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLRDLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUDDR RRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDUDLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUURRRRRRRRULLDRR RLULLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRR RULLLLLDRRUULLDLRDRRRRULLDRDLUULDRRUULLDLLRDRRRUUL ULDLDDRRRDDDDDDLRRRRRRRUDDLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUURRRR RRRRRRRLLUDDDDDDDDDDURDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRR RRDDDDDDDDRLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUD DDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDR UDRLDLLRRURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLDUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDRURDD DDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLDURRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUU URRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLDDRDLUULDRDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLL LLLLLRRUUUUURLLDRRURULLDLRRRULULDLLRDRRDLULDLDRRUU LDDDDDRUUULULDLDDDRRRUUUULDDRULLLLLDDDRRRRRUULLLLL LDLRDRRRRRRRLURLLLULLLLDDRRRRULLLLUURUUURUDLURULDU LLDDRRUUDDUULDLRRULDLDDRDRUUURDDLDUUULDDDDRUUULDDD DRUULLDDDRRUUULUDDDRUUUDLDDRUULDRULDDRUUULDDDDRUUU LDDRULLDDRRULLDDRRUULUUUUUURLURDDDLULURURULDRDDLUU LDDDDRUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUUDDDDDDUUUUUUU DDDDDDDRUUUUULUDUDRULULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUU UUULDDRUULDDDDDDRDLRUULDDRUUUUUURRDDDDDLLUUURRRULL DRULLDRULDRURLDLURDDDDDURDLLUUUURRRDDDDLLLUUUURDDR RRDDLURRDLLLLLUULURRRRRRRRRDLDDLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRL DDLLLLLLLLLRUURRRRRRRRRRLDRURDRRRDDUUUURUDLURDDLUU UURDRDURDLURRURUDLURDDURLDLURRDLURRDDDDDDLLLLULLLU UUULRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUUUDRRRRRRLDDLLDDRURDLU DRDLUURDDLULLLLRDLUUUUUUUDDRRRRDLDDDDLLLUUUUURRRRL DDDDDLLLUUUUURRRRRRRLDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDD RLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUULRULDRLURDLLURDLURRLRDLUURRRULLDR RRULDRRURRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDR RRULLDRRLDDDDDDDRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRR UDDDDDDDUDDDDLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUULRLLLDRURDLLURRRD LLUDDDDDDDDDLRRRUUUUUUULLLURRRLDRULLLLLDDDDDDDDRRR RRUUUUUULURULLLRRRDLDRULLLDDDDDDDLRRRRUUUUUUULLLLL DDDDDDDRRRRRRLUUUUULLLLLULDDDDDDRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLDD DDRRRRRRUULLLRRRULLLLLRRULDDRURDLURRDLULLLLLLLLLLL LDLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUDLLLLUDRUDUDRRRULUUUUUUUUDR DDDDDDDDLUUUUUUDRUUURULDUURULULDDRURDDLUULLDDDRRUL DRUULDDDRUULDDDRUUUUDLDDDDRUUULUDDDDDDRUUUUURRULDD RRUULLDRRULLDRRULDRULLLLDRRRRULLDULDRUULLLDDLURRDL LUURDLDRUUURRDDDLLUUUUURRDDDDDLLLDRDDDDRRUDUUUUUUU UULLDLDDDDDDDDRLDRRUDRDUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUU ULDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUDRLLLLLLDRRURLLRDRULLLLDRRUL DRULDRRLLURDRULLDRRRRRULLLDRDRURULLURRDLULUDRUURDL URRRRLRDLULRDLURRULULLLDDRRRUULLDDRRUUULLDDDRUUULD DDRRDDDRDDLDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDLDDDDDDDDDDDDD RLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDRRRLDDDDDDDDDLDDUUUUUUUUUUDDD DDDDDDDDDDDRLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD DLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLRUUUUU UUUUUUUUURRRRRURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUD URRRRRRLLLRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDURDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURR RRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDD DDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURLDRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLL LLLLLLRUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDLRRUUUUUUUUULDDDRULLDDDD DDDRRUULLLUDDDRRRUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDRRRRRRUUUULLL LLLUDRRRRRRULLLLLLDDDDDLRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLUDDDDDDR RRRRRLLRRUUULLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRLLUDDDDDLLLLL LLLLLRRRRUULLLLLLLLRDDLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURL LLLULLRRRLLLURDDLULDDRUULDDRUULDDRULUUURDDDDDDLUUU UUUURDDDDDDLDUUUUUDRULDRLDDDRULUUURDDDDDLUUUURULDR DLURDDDDDDLUUUUUUURDRDDDDDLDLUUUUUURUDDDDDDDDLUUUU UURDDDDDDDLUUUUURRDDDDDDLLUUUUURUDRDDDDDLLUUUUURRD DDDLLRRDLLUUURRDRDDLLULURRRRDDLRLLLLURRDLLURDLURRR RRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLULLLRURRDULDRRRRR DLLLLURURULLUDDDDURRDLLURDLURRDLLURRDLLURDRLLLURRR DLLUUUURRRRUUUUUURRDRDLLLLLURURUUURRDDLLUURRRULLDR RULLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLUDDDDDDDURRUUUURDRDDD LLUUUURRDLURDDDDDDLLUUUUURRDDDDDLLUUUUUDUDRDDDDDDL UUUUUUURRRULLDRULLDLRRULDDDDDDDDUUURUULUUURDDDDDDD DLUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDURUUUUUUUURDDDDDDURLLUUUUUURDDDD DDDDDLUUUUUUUUUULDDLDDDDDDDDDLRRRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDD DRUUUUUUUUULLDLLDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLDLDDDDDD DLRRRRRRRUUUUUULULLLLLLRLRRRRLDRRRRLLRULDRRULLLLLL DDDDDDDRRRRRRUUUUUUUULDLLLLLLUDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRULUUU UUURULUDDDDDDDDRRLUUUUUDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUULURRRDDDDDD DURLLLUUUUURRUUUUULDLRRDDDDDDDLDRDLLUUURRRDDDLLLUU RURRDDDLLLURRDURRDLLURRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUULRDLLD UUUUUULRRLDRUULDDRULLDRRRULDRULLULDDDDDDRUUUUURDDD DDLUUUURULDRDLURDDDDDLUUUUURDDRDDDDLLUUUURRDDDDLLU UUUUDDDDDRDLDUUUUUURDRDDDDDLLUUUUURDDDDDLRDLUUUUUU UULDDDDDDDDLDRLRRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDLRRUUUUUURRLLUR DDDDDDDDULUUUUUUURRDRDDDDDDLLLUUUUURURRDDDDDDLLLUU UUULDLDDDRDRUUULLLDLDRDRRRUULLLLDDRRRURULDDRUDLUUR DLDUDRURLLLLUUUUUUULUUUUURRLRDDLUULDLDRRULLDRRRULL LDRRULLLRRDDLUULLURRDLLRURRRRRUURRRDLULDRULLLLLDRR RRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRDLLURUDUDDDDDDRLLUU UUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUULULDDDDDDRRUUUUU UULDDDRULDDDDDDDURUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUULLDDRDDRUUUUUU LDDDRUULDLDDDDDLRRRUUUUUUULDLLDLURUDUUUUUUUDRLLDRR ULRDLDRUULDDRUURDLDRURDLDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDLDRRULD DRUULDLLDRDDDDDLDLRRRRUUUUUULLDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUURDDD DDDDLUUUUUULDDDDDDRDUUUUUULLDDDDDRRUUULLLDDDRRRUUL LLLDRDRRRUDLLLULDRRRRUULLLLLLLLDLUUURLUDLLUUUURULL ULLURURLLDRDDDLUUULLDDDRRUUUUUUULDDDRUUDDDDUULDDRU UULDDDRUUULDDRUDLDRUUDUUURULDRDLULDDDRUULDDRULURRD DDDDDLUUUUURDDRDDDDLDLUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUUUUDDDDDDDD UUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURUDDDDDDDDLU UUUUUUUUUDUUUULDRRURRRDLURDLULLDRRRULLLLDRRDRRURRU LLRRLLDRRULLLRRLDRULLLDRRRDLDLLLLUURRRDDDLLLULURUR RDDDLLUULDDRUUURURDDDDDDLLUUUUURDDDDDLUUUUUURDRDDD DDDRLLLUUUUUUUDRDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDD DDDURUUUUUUDDDDDUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULLRRU LDDDDDDDDDLRRUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDRURUUUUUUURRDDDDDD DRLLLUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDRLLLUUUUURRRDDDDDLLUUUUDDDDLU UUURRRRDDDDLLLLUUUUUDRLURDULUUDUUUUULDLRRLDDDUUUDD DURUUULDDDRUULDDDDULDDRRUULDDRUUUULDLDDRDRUUULDDDD RUULDDDRUULDLDRULDRRURDDDDLRRRURDLRLLLLLRDUUUURRRU RDDDDLLLLLRUURRRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDRRRRLUDDDRRLLUDRU RRDLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLRRRRDDDLUURDLUUUDRDLUURDLURULDRL LLLLLLLRRLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLUDRRRRRDDLU RRRLDDLRRRRLLLLRRRRRRULRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLRRR RRRDDLURDLLURRRRDLLLURURRDDLLUURLLLLLLLLLLLRDLLLLL LLLLLLDLRULDRULRRRLURDLLLRURRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLL RRRRLLLRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRLDLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDL LULRURDDLURRRDRLLLULLDRRRULDRUURDDLURRDLLLLURRRRRR DLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLRRRRD LLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLLURR RRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLL LULDRDRRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLURUULDRRDLLRDUULDRDULD RULLDRRUULLDDRDUULDRRRULLLDRRULLRDRRULDRULLLLDRRRU LLLLDRRRRULLLLDDDRRUUDDLLURRULRUULDLDDRULLLLLURRRR DLLURRRDLLDRRULLUUDRLDRURLLURDLDRURDLLLLLURLLRDRUL LURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLLDRDRLRRRUULLLLLDD RRRRRULLLLLLUDULLLLLLLLLLLLDDLLURRRRLLRRDLLLURRRDL LUURRDRRDLUURDRDLLRRRLULRRRLLLDRULURRRDLLURRRDLLLU RRRDRLLLRURRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRLLL URRRDLLRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRRLLLRRRLLLLRRRR DLLLULRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLLLDRRRRULLLRLLLLDRUL URRRDLLLDRRULLLULDLLLLLLLDLUURRDLLULUURDLRDURLLDRU RDLDRULRRDDLURRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRRLLLLLRRRRRLDLLULRR RRDLLLLULRRRRLLRDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLULR RRRRDLLLLURRRURRRRRULDRDRLLULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRU LLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDDRRULRLLUURRLRLLLLLLLDULDULDLULU RDLDRURDLDRURDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURR RRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLUUR DDURRRDDLURLDRULLLURRDLURRRLDLURRRDLLULRRRRDLLUURR DRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLULLLLLLLLLLUDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLL LLLLLRRRRRRURRRLLRDLULLRRLLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLD RRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULULDULDDRULDRRRULULLLDLR DRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULUULDDRU LLDDRRURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRLDLLLURRDLLURULLL LUDLRRLURDLLURRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRRLDLLUURRR RDUDRRRDRDLURLLLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULL DRRDDLLLUURRRRDDLLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLULUDDURDLURRRRRRR RRRRRULRRULLDRDRULRDLURRDLRULDLLLURRRRRULDRULLDRUD RUDULLLLLLRRRRRRLDRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDLRRRRRR RRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRURRLLLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLL LDRRRRRRRULURDDLULLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLLRRDRRRRRULLD LLULLRRDLULLDRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLDR RRRRRRULLLLLLLLRRRRRDRRURLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRLLRLLURRR DLLULDRRRRULLULLLDLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULL LLLLLDLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRR LLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRURDDL LLLLLLURRRRRDDLURLDRULDLLLLUURRRRLDDLLLUURRRDRDLLL LUURRRDDLLLUURRRRDDLLLLURRRRRRRUDURDUDRRRURRDRRRRR LRURDDLURRRLLLDRULURRDLLRURRDLLURRRDLURRDLUULRULDD RURDLRRDLLULLLLLLLLLLLLULLLLLDULDRLLLLLDRURDLURURD DLUUULDRLDRURRDDLLURRURDRLLLLRRRDRRLLLLLLURRRRRDRL LLLURRRRRLLLLLLLRRDLULRRRRRRRLDLLURRRDLLLLLLLURRRR RDLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLUR LURRRRRRRRLDRDLLLLLURRURRLDLURRRDDLLURRURDLLLLLLLL RRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRDULDLLLU RRDDRULULDDRURDLLUURRRRDLDLLURRRDLLLLLLULURRRRRRRD RDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURLDRULLLLLLRLRRRRRRRR RRRRRRRRRRRULLLDLRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRULLDRRUL LLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRULLLDLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLDRU LLLLLLLLLLLRRUULDDDRUUUDRDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUU LUDDDUDRURRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLU URRRDRRRLULLLLLDLRDLUURRRRRRRDRRRRURRDDLLLLLLLLLLL ULRRRRRRLLLLLDLURRRRRRRRRRRURDDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRR RRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLL LLLURLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDR RRRULLLLLDRRULLLDRRRRRLULLLLDRRRDLULLDRRURLLLDRRUL LLDRULLDRULLDRRRRULDRURLLLDRRULLRDRRURLLLLDRRULLDR ULLDRRLULLLDLRRRRULLLLLDRRULLLDRRRRUULLDLRDRRLULLL DRRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLLLRLLLLLLLDRDRULLURR RDLRULDRULRRLLRRRRLLLLURRRDLLURRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRRD LLLURRRRDLLULRRRDLDRUDLULDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLL RRRDRULDRUDLULLLDRRRRULDRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLURDLLLRDLD LLLULRDRRRULLLURRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLUDLURDRLLRURDLLURR DLLULLRDLLURRDLULDRURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLUR RRRRRRDLLLLLLLURDLURRRRRRRRUULDDRULLDRRULLLDRRURLL LLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRRLDLLLLUDLURRRRRRRRRURRRRRR RRRRLLDURRULDRDLULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDDRULRDL URUUDLRULDLDRRULDRRURLULLDLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRL URRULLDLDRRULLDRRRRULLLLLDDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURR RULLLLLRDRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRLULLLLLDRRR RRULULLLDLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRUL LLLLLLDRDRRURRUULLLLLDURRDRDDLLURRULDRRRRULUDDULDR ULLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLULLLDRRRR RDLLLLLDRRRRUULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRDLUURDDLURRRRRRU DURLRRRRRRLDRULLLLLLDRURDLURRDLLRURDLRURDLLURRRDLL LURRRRRRDLLLLLRURRRRDLLDLURRLLDRULURRRRDLLLLURRRRR DLLURRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLULRRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRLLL LLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLL LLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURDLURRRRRRRDLLL LLLLLURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUDLURLDURRRLLLDURRDLLURRRDL LLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLL LLURRRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLDLULRR RRLDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLL LLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRRLDULURRDLDRULLLDLLURRDLURRD LLURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULLURRRDLLLURRRDLRRRLLULRRD LLLRRRLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRLLLRRRDDLURDL LURDLLLLURRRDLURURRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLLLULRURRDRRRRRDL LLLLLURURRRRRDRLDLLLLLURRRRRURDLDLLLULRRRDRURDLLUR RRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRRULDRULLDR RULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRULLLDRRRULDRULLDRRULL LLLDRRRURLLLLLDRDRURLRDLULLLLLLLLLRURDLURRRDLLLURR RRDLLLURRRRDLLLRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDULD DRULLLLLLLLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRR DLLLURRRRLDLURRRLLLDRLDRULDLLURRULLDDRULLULRRRRLLL RRDLULLDRULDDRRULLDRRULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURLDURLLDRRUL LDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRLULLDLLRRRRULLLLDLRRRR ULLLLLDRRRRURLDLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRURULLLLDRRRU LLLLDRRRRULDRURLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRR ULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDDLRRRRRRRLURRU LLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRRRLULLLLDLDRRRURULLDRULLD LRRULDDULRULDLRDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRRRDRURLDRULDL RRULLLDLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRR RULLLLDRRRULLLDLRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRR RULLLLDRRRULLLLLRDRLRLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDLRRRULLLDRU LLDRRULLLDDURULLLLRRLDRRULLDRRLLLLRRRRULLLDLDRRURR RRRRRRRLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRLLLRDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRUL DRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRDRRRULLLLLLLLL LLLLLULDLRUDLLDRRUURDLLLDRRLRULDRRRULLLDRRRRLLRRRU LLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRR ULLLDRRRRRULLLDLRRDUURDLLRRULDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRR ULLDRRRLRRULLLLLRRRLLLLLLRRLRLLLLLLLRRLLLLLLLRRLLL LLLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDLRRRRULLDRRRULLLD RRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULL DRRRULDRULDRRRLLLURDRULLRDRRULLDRRRULLRRRLLDRRUDLL URDRULLDRRRULLLLRRDDUULLUDLLRLLLLRLLRRRRDLURRRRRRU LLLLLLDRRRRRLRRLLDRRULLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLR LLLLLLLLDRRLULDRULDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULL LDRRDRURLLRDLURRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULLDRRR RLULDRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRRULLDLRRRR LULDRRRRULLLRDRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLD RRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRRULLDRR RULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULDLRRRRULLDLRULLLLRRRRLLLL LLLLLRLLLLLRDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDLR RRRULLLLDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLL DRRRRULLDLRRRRRLLRLLLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRULLLLLLLLD RRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRUL RDLULRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLDRLULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLL DRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLLRR RRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDURRRDLLLUD RRRRRRRRRRRRLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLL LDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLL RLLLLLLDLURRLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRLLURRRDLLU RRRDLURRLDLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLU RRRDLURRDLURRRDLLLRURDRULLRRRLLDRRULLDRULDRRRULLLD RRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRULLRDRRULLDRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDR RRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLRLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLRR RRRRRRRDRRRRULLDRRULLDRULLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRUL DRRRLLLLRRULLDRRURLLLRDRRURLLRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRRLULD RRULDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRLRRULLDRRULLRRRLLDRR ULDRRULDRRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLLRDRRRULLLRRRR LLDRRULLLDRRRLLLRRRRLULLDRRULDRRULDLRRRLUDRRULLDRR RULLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLLLRDURDLURR DLURDRULLDRRRRRLLULLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRR RULLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULRDRULLDRRRULLD RRRULRDLULLLLLLLRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLULRRRDLURD RLLRURLDRULLRDULDRULDRRRULLLRRRDLULLLLRLLLLLLLRRRR RRLDRULLRRRLDRRLLLRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRRURL LDRRULDRRULDRRUDUDRULLDRRRULLDRRRLULLLLLLLLLDLURRR DLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLULRRRDLLURRRLDRULLLLLLLRL LDRULDRRULDLRRRRLLRRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRR RULLLDRRRULLLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRULDRRULLRR LDRRULRDLLURDRULLDRRULLLLLLLRDLURRDLURRDLULRRRRDLL URRRDLURDLLURRRLLRDLULLLDRULDRRULDRRULLDRULDRRRULU LLDRLRUDLURURDDLULLDDURLDRULURDRRDRULDUDRULLLLLLDR RLLRULDRRULLDRULDRRRLULLDRRRRUDLLLURDRULLDRRRRLLLR RULLDRRULLRLLLDLURRRDLLULRRRRDLLURRDLULDLURRDLULDR RULLDLURRDLULDRRULLDRULRULDDRULUDDUUDRDLUUDDRULURD DLURULDRURULLDRDLURRRUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDLLLDRRRRRRRRL LLLLDDDUUURRDDDLLUURDDLULUDDRULUUULDRUUULDDDDRUUUU ULDDDDDRULDRLDDRUUUUUUURRLRRDRULRRUDRLLLDRRULDRRUL LDULLDRULLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLD RRRUDDDDDLLLUDLDRDRULDLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDRLDLDLL LLLLUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRDDDDDRRDLLLRURRRRDLLLLLLLLLLL LLUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDRLDLURRRRLDRLLLLLL LLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUDDRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLL LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUURULLDLUUURRDDDLLUUUURRDDDDLL UUUURRDDDDLLUUUUUURRDDDDDDLLUUUUUURDRDDLLUDLRDLDDD DDDDDUUUURDDDDLUURDDLULUUULDDDDRUULDDRUULLDDDRURUD LDLURRURRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUDRRUDLLURDDDDDDDDDDDULUUUUU UUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRDDDDDDDDDL LLLUUUUUUUURRRRRLDDDDDDDDRLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRULUDDD DDDDDDRLLLLLLUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRUDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUURRRR RRDDDDDURDLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRDRDDRLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRR RRRRDDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRLURRRRRRRRRDULDLURRDLURDDLLLU RRRDLLLURRRDRLLLLUUUULDDULURRRRRRDLDDDRLLLLUUUURRR RDDDDLLLLUUURRRRRRLDDDRLRULDURRRLDLLLLLLLLRURRRRRR RRDLLLLLLLLLLLDURULLULLLLLLLLLLRRULDDRUUUUDLDDDDRU UUULRRLLLLLURRDLDURRDLURDLURRDLLLURRDLLURRDLURRRLL RRDLLULURRRDRDRULDRRRRULLDRRULLLDRRRRULLDRULLLLDRR RRULLLLDRRRULLLRRRDLULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRURULULLDLDD RRUUULLDDDRURUUUULLDLDRDRUUUULDDDRUULUUDLLRLRUDLRU URDLUDURUDULLLDLRURRDLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDUURRDLURL URRDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURULULULLL LLLLDRULDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDURRDURUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLDDD DDDDDDDDDDDURULRRRLLDLURRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLDDDDD DDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUUUU UUULLLDRRULLDRRRULLDDRRUURRLLLLRRRRURLLDLRRLULDRRL DDDDDDDDDDDDULUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUU UUUUDLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDRDLDRR RRUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDUDDRRRRUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDLLLUU UUUURRRDDDDDDLLLLRUUUUULLUUDRLUURRDDLLURRRLDLLURRD LUULDLLURRRDLUURDRDLUULLRRURDLLULRRRDLURRRDRRLULLD RRULLDRRLLURDRDRUULLLDRRLLURRDDRRULLDRDRRLDDDDDDDD LULLLLDURRRRDLULLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRDDLDDDDDLLDDLLLL LRUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUR RRRRRRDDDDDDDDDUDLRLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRLDDDD DDDDDURDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRUDDDDDDDDDDDDD DUUUUDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDLDLLLL LLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLL LLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRURUDDDDDDDDDDDUUDLLLLLLLLLL LLLLLLRRRRUUUUUUUUDRRRRDRRRRRRURRDURDDDDDDDLLLLLLL LLLLDULLUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLL LLLLLLRRUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLR UUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURDDDDDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLL RUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRUR DURLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDL LUUURUURRRRUUDUULLDDRRUUUUULDDRUDLDRUURRRDLRDLLLRD LUURRDDDDLULUUUUDRLDDDRRRDLLLURRDDLLUURDDDLDUUUUUU UUUUDDDRUUULDDRUULDDRUUULDRDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUURDR ULLDRRRRULLDRULLDRUULLDDRUURULLDLDDDDDDDDDDLRRUUUU UUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDUDURRRRLLLRDRRURRRRRRDDLLLLL LLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRDDDDDDDDDDDUD LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDLRRRUUUUUUUULL LRURDLURRDLLDDLURRDLLURRUDUURDDDLLUUUUURRDDDDDLLLL DDDDDDUDRLRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLLDLRDDDDDDDDLRDLRRRRRUU UUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRDRULDURDLUUUUUUUUULLLL LLLLDDDDDDDDDURLRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLURDDDDDDDD DDURRRRRRRRRLLUUUUUUUUULRDLDDRRRULLDRRUUDLLLLLLLLL LULDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDRRRRRRRRR RDULUUUUUUUDRDUDDDDDDRRRLLLUUUUDLDDDUUURDDDLUUUURU RRDDDDDLLULUURRRRDDDLRRLLLLURDLLULURRRRRLLLLDLRULD RURRRRRDRDLLLLLLLRUULLDUUDDDUUURDDLDURRRRRURRLDLLL LLLURRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRULRURUUUDDUULLRUL LDRDRURRULLLDRRRDLUULLDDDDRRUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUURDDDL UUUUUURUDDDDDDDDLUUUUUURRDDDDDDLLUUUUURDDRULDRRRUR LLLDRRDLURDRDDLLLLLUUURRRRDDDLLLLUUURRRRRDDDLLLLUL UDRDLUUURRRRRDDDLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRLUDDRDLDRDLLLLLLLU URRRRRRRDUDRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRULUUUUDDDRRUULLLLDDRRR RUULLLDDDLDRRRRUUUULULLDDDDRDRRUUUULLDRULDDDDRRDRL LRURDLLURUULLLDRRLURRULDDDDRUUUULLLDDDRRRRLUULLLLD DRRRRRULDRUUULLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRR ULLLLRRULLLLRRDRRRLULLLLLLDRRRUDLLUDLRRRRRRRRLULLL LLLLDDRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLUUUULLRRUUUDDRUUUULLLLDDDR DRRRUUUULLLDDDDRDRURUUUULLDDDDDRRUUUUULLDDDDRRUUUU DDDDLDDDRUUUUUUULDDRULRURRRDLLLULRRRDLLURRDDULURDD DDLDDDRLLUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDLDRRRU UUUUUULLDDUUULRRRLDRULDDDDDDDDDLRRUUUUUUUULLDDDDDD DDLRRRUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDLDRRRRLUUUUUULLLDLLUDDDDDDL RRRRRRUUUUULLLLLDDDDRDRRRRUUUULLLLLLLDDDDLRRRRRRRR UULLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRLUULLLLLURUUUULLDRDRURDULLDLD RRUULDDDRULLDDDRRULLDRRUULDLDRRULLLDLDRRRRULRLULLL LLLLLUDLDULUURDDLUDURDLDRDUURDRLDULDRUUDLDURDLURRR RLDLLLURDLURRDLULRRRDRLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLUURRRRR RRRRRUUURRUUUUUDLLLRRRRRRRLDUULLDDRDRUULDDDUULDDDR DRUUUULDDRULDDDRUULDDDDRUURULRDLURRULDRUULDLDRRUUL LRRLLLLURRDLLURRRULULDRRLLDRRULLLDDDDDDDDDULRRRUUU UUUUULDLDDDDDDDRLRRUUUUUULLLLLLLULLLLUDDDDDDDDRLLL LLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDULDR RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDUDDDDDRRRRR RRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRDDLRRRRRRR RRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLL LLLLLUDDRDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUULLULLRLLDRURDL URRRLLLRRRRDLLLLRURRDLLURRRDLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL LDDUUUUUUUUURDDLUUDRDDRLLUURDDDDDLUUURLDDRUULDDRUU UULDDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRDUURULULDDDDRUUURDDDL UUUURDDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR RRUULLLRRLLLLLDLULDLLLRLLLLLDDRLLRRRRLRRLLLRRRRRLL RRRRRRRDDLDLLURURDLULURRDLUURDLUURDLRRRRRRULLLLLLD LLLLLLLLLLLRRRRLLLRULDDDLULDLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLULDRU ULDRUULDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRDLUUDRDDLULDDRUURDDDUU DRDLLUURDDLURRDLLULRRRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRD RLDLULUDRDRULLUURRRDDLLULRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLL LLURRRRRDLLLLLUUUDLRRRRRRRLULDDRULDRULLDRRUDLLURRD DLURRRRRRRRUUDURLDRULDRDLULDLRRULLDRULLDRRLLRULLLR RRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRUR RDLDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRL LLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDRLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLL URRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRD LLLLLLULLLRLLLLLLLLURRRLLLLDLLLURRRRURULDDRULLLLLL LLLURDLDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRRDLURDLLLURRR DLURRRDULDRDLULDDRULURRDDLULURDLDRURRRDLLLURRRRDLL LURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLRRDLLURRUDDURU LDRULLDRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRULLLLRDRR ULLLRDRURLULLDLDRRLRULDLRRDLUURDDLULLURRLDDRULULDD RURDLLURULLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRDRURLRDLULLLLLLDRURDL URRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLURRRRULLLRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULL LDRDRULLLLLULUULDDRULDRLDRULDDRURDLLURRRRDLLULRRRD LLLLRURRDLURRDLRURDLLURRRDLLULLLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLL RRRRDLLULRRRLLLRRDRULLLURRDLLURRDLLRRRRRLLLURLLRRR DLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRDRLLLURDRRLLUR RDLLLLLLLLDRLRRRRRRRRRLUULRURLULDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLD RRRULLLLDRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRLDLLURDDLUULLLLLDDDRRRRRR LUULULLDLLDDLRRRRRRRUDLURURLRRRRLRRRRRRRRRRRDLLRRU ULDDRULDRULLLDRRULLLRDRRULLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLRDRRULL LDRRULLLRDULLLDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULDRRRRRU LLULDLDRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLLLDRRRULL LLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRDLULLRRLLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRUL LLDRRULLLDRURLLLDDRRLURRULLDDRLURDULDRULRRRRRRRRRR RRURRLURLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRRDL LLLURRRDLURRDLULDRURULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLL LLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRDRRRUULLLLDRRL LDRRRRLLLLLULRRRRRDRUDULDRULRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDR RRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRURLLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRULULLDL LDRRRRULLLLRDRRLRLLULDRRRDLULLDDRRUULLDDRRUULLDDRR UUULDRDLURRRDLLLLUURDLDRURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRR RDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRRLLLL DRURRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRR DLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLL URDLLUURDDLURRRRRRLLRRRRRRRULLLRRLLLDRRULLDLRRRULL DRRRULLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRR ULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLL LLLLUULRRRRLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRULURRRDLLURRRDLLURRR DLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLL URRRRDLLLURRRRDLLDRULDULLLLLLLRRDLLLRURDLLURRDLLUR RRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRUUULDDRUR RRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLUURDRDLLULRRRRRRRULULDLDRRU LLDRULLDRRLLLLRRRLUDDLLLUURRRDLLRRRULLLLRRRULLDDRR URRRLRRRRRRDRRRRRULLLLDRULLDRRULLLLDRRUULLDLDRULLD RURLULDLDRRRURLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLD RRULULDRLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLDRLL RRRULULLLLLLDDDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDR RRRRURDLLLLLURRRRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLLDRDRURRRRULDR ULLLLDRRRLLLRRULLLDRRRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRLULL LDRRULLDLRRULLDLDRRULLDLLURRDLURRDLULUURRDLDULDRUL DDRULRRRRRRRRRRRRUURDLDRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLDRULLD RRULDRULLLDLRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRRULLLDD RRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRRRURRRRRRRLDLRRRR RRULDRULLLRDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRLLLLRRRLL LLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLRDRR UULDDULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULLLRRRRRRRLRRRRR RRRRRRRRLLLDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDRR RRLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLL LLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL LLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL LLURRRRRRRRRRRRLULURDDLULLDRRRLULLDLRRULLLDRRRULLL LDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUL DRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRUDULLLRRDRLLLLLRRRRRULL LLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLD RRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRLLLLRRR RRURLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLD LRRRRRULLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRUULLLLDRRULULLDRRRRLDRULLL DRRULULLLDDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRD LURRULLDRLRDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLULLLLRLLLLDRULLUR DLRRRLLURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLDULRDLLULLURDRDRULLURDRLL URRDLLURRRRDLLDRURDLLULDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLULR RRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDRRRRUULDRULL LDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLL RDRRURLLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRRRDLLLLULLLLRLRLLLLLLL URRLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDL LURRRRDLLURRDLLRRRRLLLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDRLLLDRRUU RDLDRUULDRULLLDRRRRRRRLRURDDLLLLLLLURRRRRULLDRRRUL LLDRULLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRULLDRUDLDRULRRR RRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLL LLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLULURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDL ULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLUDRURDLLUR RRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRDLURRRDLLLURDLURRDRLLURR RDLLURRRRDLLLLLRURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLRRLLURRDLL LURRRLLLLRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRDRLLLLURRDL LLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULLDRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRR RRULLDRLLLLLLLLLLLLDRULDRULURRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLUR RDLRUDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRDLL LLLURRRRRRDLLLLLRDRLRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLL RRRRRRLRDLULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLULLLLLLLLDRRRR RRRRULLLLRULLDRRULLLRRLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLLRDRRULLLLD RRRULLLDRRDLURDLLURDLLUURDDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRD LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLL LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLL LLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDLRRLULDLRRULLLLDRR RURDLULDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRU LLLLLDRRRRRRRULLDLRULDRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRR RRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLR DDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULRRRRLLLDRRRULL LDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDLRRRLLDRURRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLD RRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRURLLLLLDRRR RRRULLLDRRLLLLLLRRRRULLLDRRRRRLULDULDRULLLLDRRRULL LLLLLDLDRRRRRRRULRULLDRULLLDLRRRLUDDULLRRRRLLLLRRU LLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDDRRRRUDLURLRRRRRRRRRLRRRRRRRRRD ULLURDRULLRDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLLRLLLLLLLLUDRLLLLLLL LLLLLRLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLDRLLLLUDULLDRRRULLLDR LRRRLLLRRRLLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDR RRULLDRRURLLDLURDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRU LLLDRRRRLULDRRUDLLURDRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRR RULLDRDRULRDLURULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULLDRRRRLULDR RULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRUDRULLDRDRUULDRLURDDLURULDRRUL LLDRRRRULLLRDRLLRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLLRLDRRRRULLDRRR ULDRRULLDRRRULDRURLDRULDLRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRU LDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRLRDLRRULDRRRULLLLRRDRR ULLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLDRRRULLLDRULDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDR RRRULLLDRRRRULLLRDRRRULLLDRRRRLUDRRULLLRDRRURLLLLD RRRULDRULDRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRDUULRDRULLLLRLL LLLLLLLLDRULDRRRULLDRRULDLRRDURULLDRDRURLDLURRULDR RULDRRULLDULRLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRULLLDRRRRULL LDRRRULDLLRRRRLULLDRRRLULDRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLDRRRU LLLDRRRRULLDRRULLRRRLLDRRULLDRRRRLULDRRULLDRRRRULL DRRRRULLLDRRULRDRULLDRRRULLLRDRRRULLRRDLLLLLURRDLU LLLLLLLLLLLRRLLDRULLDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLL DRRRURLLLRRRLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLD RRULDDRURLDLURRULLDRULDRULRDRRRRRRULLLLLLLRLLRLLLL LLLLRRLLLLLDRRULLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRRLLRULDRRRULLDRRRU LLDRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRRLUDR ULLDRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRLULLDLRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLD RRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRRLLLLLRRLLLLLRLLLLRRRRLLDRRUDLLRR ULDLURRLLDRRULLDRRULDLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULL LDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRURLLLDRURDRULLLDLLLLU RLLLRLLRRRRLDLRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRR ULLLUDLLLLLLLLLLDRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRRLLRRRLL LRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLDUDRRRRULLLRRRRDURRLRRRRRRD RULLDRRULLLDRRULLLRDULRLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRLLLL LDRRULDRRURLLLDRRRULDRRULDRRRULLRRDLULLRDRULLLLLLL LLLRRRRRDLLRURRRDLLURRRLDLLURRRLDRULLDRRULLRRDRULL DRRULLLLLLLLRRRRRDRULLLLLLLLLDLRRRULDRRRULLDRRRULL DRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRLLDRRRULLDRRULDRULRDRULLLRRRRLDR ULLDRRULLDRUDLULDRRULLDRULLLLLLLLDRULDRRULDRRRULLL RDRRRULLLRRRRLLDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULLRLDRU LLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRRULRDLULDRRULLLLLDLURRDLURRRDRUL LDLURRDLULRRRLRDLULLLLLLDRRULDRRULDLRRRULDRRULLDRU LDRRULRDRULLDRRULLUDLRLLRRLRRLLLLLRRLDRRULLDRRULLL RDRRRULLDRRRRULLLRRRDLULLLLLLRLDRULDRRULDRRULLDRRU DRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLRRDLULLDURDLLURDRULLRLLLDRULL DRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLRLLLDRRULLDRLRRLULDRRRULLD RRULDLLURRDLULDRRULLRUDLURULDDUDRULURDDLUUURULRRRR RRLLRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLRRDDDLLUURRDLRRLURRRRLRLDLDLLUU RRRUDDDURDRUURDRDLLURRRDLLLUUURDRRRULDDRRRDLLURRRR DULLLLLRRRLLLLRLLLLLLLLUUURDRULDRULLDRURURRRRDDDDL LLLLLURDULLURRRRRDDRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLUURRRRRDDRDUL LLLLLUURRRDLUDDLLUURRRRRRDLLLURRRLLLRRULLDRULLDRUR RDRULURDDDDLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRLD DLLLLLLLLLRUURRRRRRRRRRRLRDLDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUDU LDULDRDDLUUUULDLRLLLDDRDDRULDRUUULDRULLLDUDLRULRRR RRRDDLLULLRDLLLUUUURDDDDLULURURDDDLUULLDDRURLLLDRR RUULLDDRULURDDLURLURRRULRRLDUULDDRUURULDRUULDRRUUL DLDRRUDLLURRDDDDDLLUUUURRRRDDLDRDUDLURRRDLLUUURRRL DLLURRLLDRULDRRUDULDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULRLLLRRDLURULL LURRRLURRRRDDDDDDLLULLDURRDLLURRDLLUUUUUURRRRRDDDD DDRLLLLLLUUUUUURRLUDDDDDDDLLUURUURRUULDDRRULRRDLLU RDLURRDDDRDLRRDLLLDDDDDDDDLLLRRRUUUUUUUUUUDDLLLUUU UUDULRRRLLRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLRRLUUUUUUDDLRRRRRR RRRDLDDRDLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRDDD DLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUD URRDLLRDLUURRRRRRRRRDDDRRDLURURDDLUURRDDLLUURRDLUR RRDDLRDLUUURDDDLURRDLULLLLLRURRRRDLLLLLURRRRLLLLDR URRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUULDLDRUULDDRDRUULLDLDRR UDRUULULURULLLRRULLDRUULLLDDDLDDDDRRRUUUUUUULLLLDD DDDDDUDRRRRUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUULRRLRDLDURD LULLURRDLURRURDLLRULLDRRULLLRDRRURLLLRRDRLLLLLDDDU URURDRRURULLDDLURRDRDRLDDRDLDDUULDLRULUUUUUURRDDDD DDLLUUUUURRRDDDDDLLLUUUUURRRRRDDDDRDUDLLLLLLUUUURR RRRDDDDDRLUUURDDLLLLLLUUULLUDLDDDRUUUULDDDDRUULUUR DLDLDRLURURDLLDDRRUULLDDRRURDRUUULLLRUUDLLURRRDLLL RRRRLLLURDRRRLLLLLURRDLRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLDDRR UULLDRDRUUURRRRRRRRRDUDDDRLDDLLURRDLLURRDLLLLLLLLL LURDULDRUUUURRRRRRRRDDDURDUDRDLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUD DLRLRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRUDLUUUULDDRU RRLDLURRDLURRDLDRUULDDDRDUUUUURRRDDDDDLLLLRUUUUURR RRDDDDDLLLLUUUUUULLDRRULDDRUULDDRUDLDRUURRRULLDRRU LDRRULDDRULLLLLRDRRRRRUDLLLULLRDRRULLLLRDRURRRRLLL URRRRDRRRLDRRRLDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRLDDD DRLLLLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRURDLUDRURDLUURLDDLUURDDD DDDLLLLLLLLLLLUDRUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLU UUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDD DULLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLRDUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDD DDLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUURRRRRRRRLDDDLLLLLLLUUUUDRRRRRDD DLLLLLUUURRRRRRRUULLLLLDRRLUDDRRRRUULDDRUURDDLURRD RUDLURRDLLULRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRDLDDLL LLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRR DDDLLLLURDLUURDDLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRDRULDDL LRDLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRLLLURLLDRRULLDRULDRRULLLRDL URRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLRUUURRRRRRRRRRRUDDDDLLLLLLLLL RRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRURULLLLLLLLLDDUDDDDRR UUURRRRRRULULLLLLDDRRRRULLDLRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRRRR ULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLL UDDDDDRRRRRRUUULLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRLUUULLLLLLDDDRRRRRR UUULLLLLLLRDDDRRRRRRUUULUULLDDRRULLLLDDDLDRRRRRRRR LLUUUULLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLLLLLDDDRDLUDRULR RRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLRUDDDDUDRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLUDDD DRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLRRDRRRUDRRLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRR RRULLLLLULLUURLLRLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLURRL DLURRRDLLUDLDRRUDLDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUUULLDDDRRUULRRL RRRRRRLLRURRRDLRRRLLLLLLLLLLUUULDLDRRULLDRRULLDDRU ULDLDRDULRDRULLDRLDRRUDDDURRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRDLRLLLRR RRRRLDLLULDLLRRRRLUURRRRRRRRRRLLRDRRRRURRRRRULDLDR RULDDRUUDDDUULLDDRURULDDRULURDLURDDULRULDDRULLLLLL LLLLLLLLLLLLLURRDLLURRLDLURURRDRLLLRRUDDLLURRDLLUR DLLURRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDL LLURRRRDLLLURUDDURRRRRDLLLURRRLDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRR RRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLULRRRRDLLL URRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLR URRDLDURLDRULLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLRDLURRDLLLURRRRRDLLL URRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUURLRRDDLRURDLLLURDLURLLLLRL LLLLDLLURRRLRDLURLLRUURDDLURDDLURRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRD LLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRDLLLLLUURDLDRUR DLURRDLLURRRDLURRRRRRRLDLLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLLRURRRR RRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRUDRRRRUDDLLLLLLULRDLURRRRRRRRRRR RRRRUULLLLLLLLRLUDDLULRRULDRDLULLDRDRULDRULLLDRRUL LLDRRULLDLRRRULLLLDRRURLLLLDRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRR RRRRRULLLRRDRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLUDUU DURRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLURLDRULLLLLLLLLURULDRDDLUURDDLU LLDRURRRULLLDRRULLDLRRURRRRRRRLULLLLDRRULLDRRLLLLL RRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLRDRRURLLULDLDDURUDRDL LLURRRDLULURDRLLRURDLRDLURRRRRDRRRULLLDLRRULLDLRRU LLLDRRULLDRRULLLLLLUDDRRRRULULLLDLLDRDRRRRURLLLLLL RLRDRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRRULURRRRRRRRRDUDLLRRRRRRRDLLL LLLLLLLLLLLLDULDULLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLL LLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL LURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLDRRULLDDRULLLDRRRRUUULDD RULDDRULDUULDRRLLDRRULLLRRLLDRRULLDRDURULLLDUDRRRU LLLLRRRRRLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRR ULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLDRRLLRRULDDRUULDURDDLURULLDRULLLL LLRDRRRRURULLLLLLDLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRUL LLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLD RRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRR RRRULLLLLLLRRDRRRRULLLULLLRRDRLLDRULLDDRUUURRRRRRD LDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRUURRRRRRRRRLDURLL DRURLLDRRLLRRULLLDRRURLLLDRRULLLLDRRRLULLDRRULLLDR ULLLDRRULLDRULLUDRLRLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLRDRRRUULLLDLRR RRRRLLDRULLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRRRRRRRLLDRULL LLLRDRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLDULDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLRRRR RRRULLLLLLDDRRRRUULLLLLDDDRURLLDRRURULLLDRULDRRULL DRDLURRRRRRRLRRRRRRRULLRLLDUURDURRRDRULDUUUUURDRRU UULDDRULDRDRULLDDRULUUDLDRRULDDRULDLRLLDRRRULRLLLL LLRLRLLLLLLLDDDRULURDLUURDRRRRRRRRRRRDLULDDRULDDRU LLRDRULLRUDDULLDRRULLLRDRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLRDRU LLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLRDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRRULU LLLDLDRRULLLRDRULLLDRRULLLLDDRRRUURRRRRRRLRRRRRRRR RLLRRRRRRRRULDDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULDDRUURDDLURDR LLURRDLURURDDDULRRRLLLURRDLLULRRRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLLU RRRLLLLLLLLLRRRLLURRDLLLURRDLLRURRRDLDLULRURRRDLLL URRLDLDRULURRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLU RRRRDLLLURRRRDLLDRURDLLURRRDLLLULRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRD LLLLLURRRDLLRRURRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLUR RRRRLDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRULLULLDLRRLURDLDRURRD LLURRLLDLURRRRLRLLRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLULLLLLL LLLLLLULURDLDRURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRDLLLURR RRRLLLRRRDRLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDL LLURRURDDLURRDLLULDDRRULLRRDRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLRLURD DLURRLLLRRRDLURRDLLLURRRDLULRRRLLLRDLURRRDLLUDLURD ULLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRDLULLLLLLLLRRRURDLURRRLLLRUDDURRR DLLLLURRRRDLLLUURRDDLURRRDLLLURRDLLURRRLLLRRRRLDLL ULRRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRDRLLLDRRURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLL URRRRRRRLULDRRULLDRRULLDRDLURRRRRUDRULLDRURLLDRRUL LLDRRULLLDRURLULDLRDRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULL LLDRRRRRURRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLRULRRRRRRRRRRRUDDLLLLLLL LLLLLULLLLLLLLURDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLRRDRUULLLLLRRR RLLLURRRLLRRDRLLLURRRDLLURRRDDLRULULLDDRURDLLURRRD DRULLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDRULLLDRR ULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRULLDLRRRLLLRRULLDRR ULLLLDRRULLLDLRRULRRLDRULLLDLDRRRULLLDDRLLLRRRRRRR RULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRR RLLUDRRRUDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLULLLLLLDRRRRRRRLULLLLLL DRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRRDLURULLDDRULLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLRRD RLLLLRRRRLLLLRRRLLURRDLLLDRRRULLLLDRULRRRLLLURRRRD LLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRD RLLLURRRRDLLULRRRRDLLLURRLLLLLLLLLDLDRRRRRRRRRRRLU LUULLDDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRU LLDRRRURLLLLDRRULLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLLRRRLLL DRRRULLLDRRULLLRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDDRURRRRRRRRRRRR RRRRRRRRRURLLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRRULLLLD RRRULLLLDRRUULLDLDRUUDDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDR RRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRUR LLLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRURLLLLDRRURLLLLDR RULLRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLLDRRRUUDDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDRUU RDDLURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLLR LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURLLLLRLDLDRURRRRRRLRLRRRRURRRRRR RDLURUDRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL DULLRRRRRLRRRRLLRRLLDLLUULLLRDDLURRRDLLURRRLDLLURU RDRRLDLLURRRDLLLLURRRDLLURRDLLRRRRRLLLURRRDLLLLURR LRDLURRRRRDLLLULRRRRDLLLLURRDLLUURDDLURDLURRRRRDLL LLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLL LULRRRRRRLLLLDRRURRDLLLLURRDRLURDLLULRRRRRDLLLURRR RDLLLLURRRRLRUDUDRDLLLLLLLULRLLLLLLLURRRRDLLURRRRD LLURRRDRLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDRLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLUR RRDLLLURRRDLLRURRDLLLDRRRULLLLLLURDLDRURDLULRULLDR RLDRULLLLLLLLLRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRDLURDRULDRRULLDRULLL RDRRRULLLRRRRLDRRULLLLDRRRRRLULLLLRLDRULURRRRRRDLL LLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLULLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLL LLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLDRRRRRULULLDLLRRURRDLLLDRRRRULLL LLDRRRRURLLLLLRRRRDRULLLLLLLRDRRRRRUDRULRRRRRURLLD RRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRRLULLDLRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDLRR ULLDLRRRRULLDLRRULLDDULRRLLDRURULLDDRULLLLDRURDLUR RDLULLLLLLLRDLURRRLDLULRRRDLUUDLLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRD LLLURRRRDLLLRRRRRLLLULRRRRLDLLURRRLDLLLURRRLLRRRRL LLLLRRRRDLLDLULRURRRDLLLUDDRULURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRR DLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLDURRDLLURRRLLLLLLRRRRRDLLLURRRR DLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLL URRRDLLRRURDLLLULLLLLDRDLUDRULDLRRRRRRRRRUULDRRRRR ULLDRULLDRRULLLLRRRDLULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDLDRRUU DDLURULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULL LLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDDUULDDRURDLLLRURDLURLRDULDLU RRDLLURDLURRUUDDLULDRRULLDLRRRULLLDRRURLLLLDDRUDUR DLURRRRRRRRLURRDULRDLULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRU RRRRRULLRDULLRRRRRDRRRRRULLDRULLLLLRDRRULLLDRRRRUR LLDULDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRULLDLRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRR ULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLL LLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDR RRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRURLLL LLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDULDLDRRRURULLLDLLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRR URRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLDRRULL LRDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRLLLR RRULLLDRRULLLDDRRURRUDLRRRLLRRRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRRU LLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRLRRULLDDRURLRRULLLDDRRURRRRUD RRRRRRRRRRRRRURDRULDRRULLRRRLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLRLL LLLLLLLLDRRRRULLRDRRURLLLRDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLD RRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLRDRRUULDLRDRRLLUURDLDRRULLRDUDR RRLLRRULLDRRRLLRRRULLLDRRRLULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDR RRULLLLLLLLDRRRURLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLLRRRRLLDR RRULLLDRRLLLRRULLDRRULLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRR RULDRRLLLRRRULLLLRRRLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRULLD RRRULDLRRRULDRRULDURDRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRR ULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLRDRULDRRLLRRRLULLDRRRLRU LDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRR RRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLRRRRRDRULLDRRULDLRRRULLLLL LLLLLLLLLDLUDRULDRRULDLRDURULLDRRULDRRURLLDRRULLDR RRRRLLLRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRRULLLDR RRULLLLRDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULRDULDRRRLULDR RLULLRLLRLLLLLLRLLRRLRRRRRRRRLLDURRDRRULLLDRRLLLUL RDRRRRRRRRRRLLURDRULLDRULLLLDRRRULDLULLLLRRRLLLDRR RULDRRULDRRULLLLLDRULDRRULDRRRULLLDRRULLRRDRULLLLL LLLLLLRRLLLLLLRLLLLLLDUDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRR ULLDRRULDLRRRRLULDRRRULDLRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDR RULLDRRRULDRRULLLDRRULDRRLLLURDRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRU LLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLRRDRLULLDRRRLUDLU RDRULLLDRRRRULLLLRRRRDLULLLLLLLLLRRDRULLRDRRRULLDR RRULLLRRLLLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRRRLULDRRRULLDRRRULLRRRL LLDRRULLDRRRULDLRRRRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRLLURDRULLDRU LDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLRLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLL DRRRULLDLULLLLLLDRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRULDRRU LDRRULDRRRRLLLLRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRUL LLRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRULLDLRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLRLLL LLLLLLLLLUDRRLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDLRRLRR RULLDRRULLLDRRRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRRULLLDRRULDRRULDRRR LULDRRRULLLLRRRRDLLLULDRRRRLLRRULLLLLLRRRRRRDLULLL LLLLLLLLLDRRULDLRRULLDRURLLLDRRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRUL LLLRLLLLLDRRULLDRRULDRRULDLRRRLLRRLLULDRRRLRRLULLD RRRRLLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDLRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULL LLLRRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRLLLLLLLLDRRULDRLLRDULRR ULLDRRRULLDRRURLLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRRR ULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRULL LLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRLLLLLLLRLLRRRRRRLRRRL LLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRRDURULLLLLLDRRRRRULL LLLDRRRRULLLRLLLLLLRLLLDRULLLDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULL LDRRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRRULDLRULLLRDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRR RRLLLLLLLULLDRULDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRR RULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLDRR RULLDRULLRLLLLLLLLLDRURLLDRRULDRDUUDRULDRRULDRRRUL LLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRU LLLLLLDRRLRULDRRRULLLDRRRRRULULDLLDRRRUDLUURDLDRUL LRLLLLRDRULLLLLDRDURLLRULDRULDRRULDRRULDRRLLRRULDR RRULLLDRRRRULRLLDRRULLLLLLLRRRRLLLDRULDRRULDRRULLL DRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRLURLDRU LLLDRRULRDLLURDRULLRRRRRRRRRRDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDR RULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLRDRRULLLDRRULLLD LURRDLURRDLLLURDRULLDRULLDRRULLRDLURUDLRLURDLUURRD LRLLURRRDRLLLRRRLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRDLLURRRRDL LLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDRLLLLLURRRRDLLLRRR RRLLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLURRRLDLULURRDDLURRRRDLLLLURR DLLURRRDLLLULRRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLRU LLDDDRUUDDLULDRRUULDDRUULDDUULDDRUULLDDRURULDRULLR DURDDLULRRDLLURDRULULRRDLLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRR RRRRRRRRRRRURULLLURRLDDRURDLDLUUDDURLDRULURRULLLDR RRULLLLLLLLLULLLDLLLLDRDRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDRRLLUU UUUUUURULLLRLRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRULURRRLLLRRRLL LRRRRLDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLL RRRRLLURRRDLLLULRRRDLLLURRRLDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLL RRRRRRLLLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRD LLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLDURRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLL LLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULURLLLLLLLLLLLLLDR RULLDRRLLLRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRDLULDRRULRRRRRRR RRRRUDRRLLLLRRLLLRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRLLULUURRDDLLUDRDL UURDDLUURDDDLUURDDLLLLRUUUUDRDLDDUURRDLLURRDLLURRD LLURRRDLUURDDURDRDLLURRULDRDLURDRLURRLDLLURRRLDLLL URRRDLRULDRURDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRURRRRRDDLLLLLURRRR DLLLLURRDLLLURRRDLULLLLDULURURDDLURDLLUURDRLDLUURR RDLLLURRRRDDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLLURURRRDRLLLRRDLLLU RLRRRRRRDDDULLLLURRRRULLDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRUL LLDRRRRRDUDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLL URRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRR DLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLL LLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRUURDLULDDRUULRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL RUUDDDUULDDRULDDRURRDLLLURRRRDLLLULURRRRLDLLURRRDL LRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURR RRRDLLLLURURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLDLLLULRRRRRDLLLLURRR RRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLURR RRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLULDL ULDLLDRRRDLLLURRRLLLLRDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRR RRDLLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLL LURRRRRRRLDLLLURRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRDLLLUURRRDRLLLLRRR DLLLULRURRLRRURRRRRRRRRDULLDRRULDLRRULLLDRRRLLLLRR RULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRR RRULLLLLRRRRLLLLLDRRRULULDLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLLDD DRRUUULLDDRULLDRRRULLDDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRLLLRDR URDLULLRRRLLRURLRRLLDRRURRRRRULDRDLULLRDRULLLDRRUL LLDRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDU RDLRLRRUULLDDDRULLLLLLLRLLLUULDRUURDDDDUUULDDDUUUR DDLUURDDDDUUUDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLL ULRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDL LLUURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLUDRRRULLLLLLDRDRRRRULRRR RRRRLLLLLLLLLLDUUUURDLDDUURLDDRUULDRRLLDRURDLLLDRR RRULRDLUURLRRRRRLLLLLLLLRLLLLLRRDLLLURRRRLDLLUURRR DLLRRRRDLDLULLURRRDLLURRRRLDLULRDRULLDRLDRUUUULDDD RUULDLRDRURRRUULDLRRLDDRUULDDRUULDRLLRRLLDRRULLDRU LLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRURLLLLDRRRRULLDLDRURDLURRRRRRRRR RRRRUULLDRDULRRRRULLLLDRULDLRRULDRRLLRRULLDRRULDRU LLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRRUULLLDDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRLU DLLLURRRRDLLULLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULL LLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDR RRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLDDRRRRULLRR DLRDRLLLULLLLDRDRRRUULLLLDLRRRRRUDLLLLDRRRRUULLLLL DDRRRRRURLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLRDRULLDRRULLLLDRRR ULLLDRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLDRRLL LDLRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLL LLLLDDUDRRRRRUUDUDURDRLRRRRRRRRURRDLLLURRRRRLLLLLD RLLULRRLLLLLLRLLRLLLRRRRRRLLLLRDURRRRLRRRRRLRURDDL LURRRDLDUURLDRLLLURRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURUD DLUURRRDRLDLLURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURR RRDLLLRULLLLLLLRLLRDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLU UUUUUUURRRLLRLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLULURRDDDLUU LDDUURDDLUURDRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRDLUUDDURR DLLURDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLL URRRRRLLLRRRRDLLLULRRRRDLLLLLURRRDLURRRRDLLLURRRLU LRLLLLRLURDLDRURDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDDLUULLRRLL LDRRRULLLDDRRURRRDLLLLLURRLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLRLLLLURRL DURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRRDL LLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRURR DRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRDLLURRRRRD LLLLURRRRRLLLDRDLUUUDDDUURDDLUUDRRURULLLLDDLLLRRLL LLLLRRRLLLLLLLLLRRRDLLLURRRLLRRDLLULRRRLLLLLLDRURD LURRLLRRDLURDLURRDLLURDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLULLLD RURRDLLLRRRLLLLURRRRLLLLLDRRURRRRLDLLLURLURDLURRRR DRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLU LRRRRRULRDLLURRRRDLDLURRRDLLLLURRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLL ULRDLURRRRULLLDRULLDLRDRURRRRRRDLLLLLLLULRRRRRURRD RRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRDLULLLL LLLDRRRRRRUDULLRRRRLRLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLRULULDLRLDRULL LLLDRRRRULLLLRRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRR ULLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLRDRRRRURULLLLLDLDRRRRURLL LLLLDRRRULLLLDDRDRUUDDLURURDURLDLURRRULDRRRULLLDRR ULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRURULLLDLDDRRULLLLULLRR RLLLLLLURDLDRURULDRDDLUURDDLURRRLDLLURRRDLUURDDLLU RRLRRDLLURDLURRDLLLURRDLURDLLURDLURRDLULRRRRDLLLUR RRRLDLULRURDRRLLLDRUURDDLURRDLLLURRRLDLULRDRURDLLU RRDURRLLRUDURRRRDLULLDRRULLLRRLLDRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRU LLDRRULLRRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLLDRRLDRL UURRDLDRURLRRRRRRURRRRRRRRURDDLUULLLDRRRLULLDRRDLL URRRULDRDUULDDRUULDRLDRLLLLLURRRRRRULLLLLLDLRRRRRR ULLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLL LLLLLLRRRDRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLRRDRRRULLLLLLLDR RRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLR DRRRRRRRRRULLDLRRLLRULDRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLR DRRRRURRLLLLLRRRDRRULLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRLLURRRDLLLURR DLLURRULLLLLDDDRRRRRULUDLURLLLLDDLRRRRRRULLLLLLLLD RRRRRRRRULLLLLUDLLLLRURRRDLLURRRDLLRRRRLLURRDLLLUR RDLLRRRRLLURRDLLLULRRRDLURRDLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLL LLLLDRRRRRRRRRRLURRUDURRRRRLLRLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLURD LDRDUURDLLURRRRLDLURRDLLURRRDLULRURRRRDLDLLULRRRRL LLURRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURR RRLDULLLLLLLLLLLLDDUDRRRRRRRRRRRULURDLURRRRDURRLLR LDLURRDLULRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULRRRULDRDLURRDLLURRR RLDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLDUULLLLLLLLRLLLL LLURRRLLRRRLDLURDLLURRRLDLLURRRRLLLRRRRRLLLLRRRLLL RRRLDLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLUR RRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLL URRRRRDLLLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLDRRURRRDLLLLLURRRRRRD LLLLLLURDLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURLRLL LLRLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLRRRRRLDRULURRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURR RRRLDLLULRRRRLLLRRRDRLLLLURRRDDLLURRRRLLLLURRRRLLL LRRRRDLDLULURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLL LURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLRRLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRDRLURRDL LURLDRULDULLDRRRULLLDRRDLURLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLRRLLLLL LDRULURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLU RRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDL LLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRRDLLDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLL LLDULRDLURRRDLURRLDLLURRRLDLURRDLURRRDLLLRURRRRDLL LULRURRRRDDLLURLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLDUURRDLU LRRRDLLURRRDRLLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLURRDLLL ULRRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRLDRLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLUR DLURRDLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLDLLULURRRRDLLLRRRLULDRRULLLR DLDUUDDLULURRRDLURRDLLURRRDLLLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLULLDR URRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULLRRRRRRRLLLRRDLLURR RDLLLDRRULLLLRDLULRRRLRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLD RRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDULRDLLRRL LLLDLURRRDRULLURRRDLLURRRDLLUDRRRLLLDRRRLULLDRRRLL URDRULLDRRULLLLLLDRRULURRRDLLLURRDLLLLDRRULLRULDDR ULURRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLDRRULLLLDRURDUULDRDLU ULDLDRURULDDUULDDRULDLLLULURRLDLURDLLURRDLLURRDLLU RRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLLDURUDDRURRRRRRR RRLULRLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLLDRRULLLDRLLRRRURLLLLDRRRU LLLLDRRULLLLLDDRRRRURRRRRRRRRULDRRLLLLRRRULLDRRRRU LLLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRDUULLDRLURLRRDRRLLLLLRRRRRULLL LLLRDRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRUR LLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRDRRRRURULLL LLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRLLUDDRRUULLDRULLDLRRULLDD RULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDRULLLDRRULLLLRRRRLLLLRD RRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRURLLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRURLLLL DRLLRRRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLLLD RRRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLDDRRULURRR LLLDURRLDURDLULRRRDLULRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRR DLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLDLURRRDLLLLL RRRLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRDRLLLURRRDLLLRRRRL DUURLDLLURRRDLLULRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRLDLDUURLDLUR RRDLLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLULLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRR RULLDRRRLUDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLRRRRRLLDDRUULLLDRL URRRDDLUULLDRRULDRRULDRRULLDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLLR RRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRDRR RRULLLDRRRRRULLLLRDRRRRULLLLDRLRULLDRRULDRRRRULLLD RRRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLRLDRULLLLLLLDRULDRRU LLDRRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRULRDRULLLLLLLLLDLLLLULLDRU LDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULL LDRRRRLRULDRRULLLDLRRRRRLLLLRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLLDRR RULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRU LLLLLLLLLRDRRRRDURRRRRULLLLLLLLLLRRDRRRRRRRRULLLLL LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULLRRRRLLDRRLLLLRRRRULL LDRRRULLDRRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDR RRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRR RRRRULLLDRRRLULDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRULDULLLLDRRULDRRU LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLDULRRRRRLDLLURRDLLURDLLURRRDLLURR RLDLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLULDURRRDLLLURRRDLL URRRDLLURRRDRLLLURDRULLLDRRULDULDRULDRRULDRRRULLLD RRRRULLDRRULRDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLDRRURLLLRDRRULLDRR RURLLLRRRRLLLRRRLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLRRRLLLDRRULLDRR RRULLDRRRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLDLRRRRULLDRRRRRRRRRRR URLLLRRRLDRULRLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRR DLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRDUDURLLLLLLLRRRRRR RULLLLLLRRRRRLLLLRDRRRULLLRDULLDRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLD RRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLRRDRULLLLLLLLL LLLRLLLLLLDRRURLLDRRULLRDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLRRRULL LRDRRULLLLDRRRURLLLDRRRRULLDRRLLRRRRLULLLDRRRRRULL LDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULLLLLRRRRDLLLLULLDL LURDRRRLLLURDRRLULLDRRRRRULLLLDRDRRURULLLRRDDLLURR RULLLLLDRURLLDRRULLLLLLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRUL LDRRRRULLLRDRRULDRRRRLULLLLLLLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLD RRRULLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRR RRRLULLLLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLL LLLDRRRRURLLDURDRULLLLRDRRULLDRULLLDRRULDRRULLLLLL LDRRULDRRULLLLDRRLLLRRULLDRRRULLLLLLDRULDRULDRLURD RULDRRRRRRLULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLL LRDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLRDRRRRRURLDRULLLLLLRDRRRRULLLDRR ULLLDRUDRULLLDRRULDRRULDULLLRRRDRULLLLLLLRRRRDLLLR RULLDRRULDLRRDRURRLULLRDDLURULDRRRULLDRRULLLDRULLD RULDRRRULLDRRULLLLDLURRDLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLULDRULLDR ULDRRULDLLURRDLULDRRULLDRULLDRULDRRULDLU



ed: Video related


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 27, 2014)

soup said:


> 624 puzzle (25x25) in *1:04:15.983*, 63490 moves, *16.465tps*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



slow

624 puzzle (25x25) in *58:20.695*, *34563 moves*, *9.873tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




136425528553481833455303721141191385533721111932241082923855257219523366508510993844303373738245693552212725645054071601942663682616857547360835378969214256363406131159195130152119331320390795044486041856587472467262132458277511341313115349419255426434694107248420332443222823310124415347413253773704341024395065812547761031743065504885285515299651701215003821839510515321022757456740138785361439348935122545487250392313233355649339161944226321612029059113846125127375255412523544753351827762020549376600141568417537742862634435577487509112314164422514394302557206235673507512258932990352129215445615011574512482373591755422557646311649216525433681174133334217513333609103199282601316606597455462427140549326522540190449495223222163453357396408579443375213383934941863243640318460346236420208301284726044127027982188289442456566582259802432305656221223094972951921102295446443858634258417249140952730861614861153931852658044659523957832816960717757317831936952040037158813730450724198139405264621512351452841275481541615715386231065543402165532911961151342323623882872833276461312532533242962815471145853225312421912672651811041732960248149945959989572310457551287042418027540419722126311231166521149414485490253176343305155238146437100247147615389483471257209555884408453554648486503474356559271593764785127439948249640468378393672021563494651135633569151109517832004602342685929528054433019830339737450224020130736042826962429747645151074258324460545060442324959630092171431524212316862227847059827641229818533816261446651955859029444441358148028833211797560498142361594118452447246207220402562612218543536123113380479143365522043645454296173983015938138631229371275703463154214164331876333973518205061837915035856151616665293441441352584191716710126317915818986

ULLDLDRRULLLURDLDRRULDRDRUULDDDRRDLUURDDDLURDDLUUR URDLLURDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDRURDDLUUULD DDDDRRRDLULLURRDDDLUURDDDLUULDDDRRDLLULDRRULLULLDR RRULLDRDDDRRUUUULLUULDRRULDRDUUDDDDDRUDLDRUUUUUULD DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDD DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDD DDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD DDRUUUULDDDDRUDLURUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDD DDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLRULLUULRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRUL LDRDRUULDDDRULDDRUUUURDRDLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURURURRLDRLDLLDDDDDDDRLURRDLRDL UURDLLRLURLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRLLURR RDLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDULDRRDLDDDD DDDDRDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLU DLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUUUURDDRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD DDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLL UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUU UUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDLRDLLUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDD DDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDR UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDDRLDRRUUUUULDLDDDR ULDRLURULLLDDRDRUUULDDLDRULDRULLULULLLLLLLUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUULULDRUULURRRDDLULLDRDRUULDDDRRDLUUUURDRR DLDLDDLUUUURRDLDDDDLUUUUURDDDDRDLDLDRULRLDRULUURDD DDLLULDDRRULULRUULDRDDRULDDDRUUUUULUUUUUUURRRRRDLR URDLLURDLLLURRDLLLURRDLLURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLURDLLLDRR ULDRRRRDLRULLDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDRRDLLURDLD DDDDDDDDLURULURLDDRRULLDRULDUUUUUUUUUURLDRDDDDDDDD DDLDLDRRDLUUUUUUUULLDRURDLDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU URDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLURDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU URDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDD DDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD DDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU URLURDDLURDRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDRDDD DDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUULDDDRUU RDDDDDDRDDLLUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDRDRDLLULRDLU UURDRDRDLLLUUUURDDLURDRRRDDLLURRRDLLLLLUURDRRRRRDL LLLLLURRRRUUUUUUUUUUUURURLDRRDLLDRUUUURRLDDDDLURRD DLULDDDRULDDRUUUURURRDLULDRULLDRDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDD LUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDLDRDLUU UUUUURDDDDDDDDDLULDLDURULDRULDDRRULDDDRUUULLDRDDDR UUUULDRUULDDDLDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUU LRDLDLDRDRUDLDDRUUUULDDDLDDDRUULDRRUUUULDDDRUULDLD RRUUUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUULDDRUUUUUUUULUR RDDDDLUUDUULUDDDDDRURDDLUUUULDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDR UUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDLUURDLUUUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURLDDURD DDLUUUULDDRULDDDDRUUULDDLDRRUULDLLDRRRULLLULDDRUUL DRULUURRRURRRRRRDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUDLDRUU UUUUUULDDDDDDDLDDLDRRURLULDLDRRLLURRRUUULDDLDLULRL URRLDRDLURRRUUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULURDLDD LDURDLDRULULLDDDRUURRULRDLULDLDDRRUULLDDRULURRRRUU ULDLDDRRUULDLLDRRRUULDLLLDRRRRURUULUUUURULDRRULDRR ULRURLDLDRULDDRULDDRURDRLDLUUURDRLDLDRRULLDRDRUULL URDLDRDDRULDDRULDDRRDLLDDRUUUUUUUULURRDDDDDDDDDDDD LUURDDLUURDDLUUURDDLUURDRULLUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDD DLUUUUUUURDULURUULLDRLDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUULDDD DDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULDDDDDLDDDR UULDRRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUULDDDLDRRUUULDDRULLDRRRU RULDDRULDRRURDLDRLURDLUUURDLUUUUURDLULDDRULDDRUULL DLURDDLURDDLULDRDLULDRURURURURUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDR URDDDDLUURDUULURDLDRULDRDDDDLUULDDDRLLURDLLURURULL RDULDRURDLDDRRUULDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRURDDDLUUUUUUUUU UUURDDDDDDDDDDDLULRDRDLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDD DDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRULURDLDDDDRLDRUUUUULDDD DDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDR UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDD DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULD DDDDDDDDDDDDDRULDRUULDRUUUULDDDRUUURDDLUUUUUUUUUUL DDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUU UUUULDDDDDDDRUDLURUUUUUURDDDDDLUUDDRDLUUUULDDDRUUL DDLDRUULDDRULDRULLDRRRUULDLLLDRRRRULLLDDRULDDRUULD DDRUURDDDLUUURDDDLUUDDRULUULDDDRURDLUULDLDRRRULLLL DRRRRULLULDRURDLRURDLURDLLURRDLURRDDLUURRDLUURDLUL DLDRRULDRRDLLURUURDLULLDDRURDLLURDLULDRRRULLURULDD RULDLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDLLDRRRRURULLLLDRRULLDRRR ULLDRULLDRURDLLLDRRRULLDLULDRRUURDLULDRRRULLLLDRRR ULLLLDRRRRULLLLDLDRRRUULLDRULLDDRURULLDRDLULDRRULL URDLURRDLURLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLLDRRLLULDRRRRRU ULLDRRURRDLLLURDRLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLRDRULUR RRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRLLDR ULLLLDLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLURRDLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRUURL DRURDLLURDLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDLULURRDLURR DLUDDLRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRULRRDULDRRULLL LLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULRDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL LDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULRDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRLULDRRRRRR RRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUL LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRURRRDRRULUULLL DRRULDRUURDDLULULULULURDLDRUULDDRRDLUURDDDLUURDDDL UURDDDLUURDDRDLLURDRULULDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRR RRULLLDRURDRDLLURDRULULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRUL LDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDDRUURDDLURRDLLLURUUULULDRRULD DRUULDDDRUURDDLURRDDLULURRDRDDLLUURDLDRURRDLLRLLUR RRRUULDDRUURDDLUURDLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULDRULLL LLDRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLUURDDLURRRDLLLDRRRUULLDR ULLLDDRRUURDLULDLDRRLLULDRRRULURRDLURRDUDLLLLLDRRR RRULLLLLDURDLULDRRULLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLURRRRDLLLLU RRRRDLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLDRRRRR RRRRULURRDDLURRDLLLLLLLLLUDLULDUDURDLUDLUURRRDLLUR RRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLUULRDLURDLDRURDLURDDLLRRULLLDR RRRUULDRURRDLLLLLLLDRRRRRRUURURLRDDLULDRULLDRURURU LDDRURDDLURRDRLLURRDLLURRRDRDLLULRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRR RRDLURULLDDRUULLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURLD RULLLLLLULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDDRLURULL DDRULLDRULLRRULURDDLURDRDLLURLDRRULURDLLULULULUURD LDRURDLDRURDLDRURLLDDRURRRDLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR RULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLL LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLLD RRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRURRDLLURDRULLURRDLURRDL DRULLDRRULDLUURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLUR RDLDRURDLLURRRDLURURLDLURRDLUULDDRULLDRRULLLDRRULL LDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLL DRRULLDRLLUDRULDRRULLUUURRDLLDRUULDDDRUURDDDLUULDL DRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDLLLL DRRRRRRURULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDD RURULLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRUDLURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLL LLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRR ULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRURDDLULLURRDLURR DLULDRULURRDLLDRRLULRDLULDRRUULDLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULL DLULDRRULLDRRRULLLURRRDDLULLDRRLLULDRRRULLRULLDRDL ULDRRULULDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLLLLDRRRRRRUULLLLLL DRDLULDRRUULLDRULLDLDRRUULLDDRUUUULDDDRUURDDLUUUDR DULURDDLULDDLDRRUURDLURDRULDRULDRULLLDLLDRRRRUURDL LLDLRULLLLDRRRRRRRULURRDLURRDLURRDRRRRRDLRULDLLLLL ULLLLLLLLLLDRRRLLULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLL LLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRR RRRURLURLDDRULURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLU RRDLURRDLURRDLDRURDLLULULULULDDRUULDDRULLDRRULLLDR RULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRDLLURDRDLLUURDDLULLLL LLDRRRRRRRULRDRULLLLLLLUULDDRURRDLLLLLDRULURURDLUR RLLDRDLURRDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLL LLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULRDLLLURRRLLLLLLLL LLLLLLLLDRLULDRRULDRRULLDRULLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLL LLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLURRRRRRDLLURRRDDLULURRDDL ULLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLULDURDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDRDL LRRULDLLLUURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDDLULURR DDLURULURLRLLDDRUURDLLDRRULULDRRULLDRURDLULLDRRULL LDDRURDLULLDRRRULULDRULULDDRULLDDRURULLDLDRRULLLDR LULDRRRRULLLLDRRULURRDLURRDLURRDLURLDDRULRDLURRDLL URDRULLLRLLLLLLLLDRLURDRRULLLURRRRDLLUDLURRRRDLLLU RRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLDRRULLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLRLURRRD LLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDDLURURDLURRDRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDR ULLDRRULDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLL DRRRRRRDLLLLURRLLDLURRDLULDLRRUULLDRDRULDRULLULLDR RRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULL LLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDDR URRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRURRULLLDDRURULLDRDLU LDLURDRRULLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRR RRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLURRDLDRURDLLULUL URRDLLURRLLDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRR RDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDDLULURRDDDLUURDR RRRDLLLLLULULRDRULLDRRRULLDRRULRLRDRULLDRRRULLDRRR ULLDRRULDRURDLLURRRDLULDRRULLDRRDLRURDLLLURRULDRUU RDDLDRURDLLUULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRRRRRRRRRD LLLLLLLLLURRRULRDLLURLDRURRDLLLURRDLLURDRULULDRDLU LDRRULLULDRURDDLULDRRUURDLLLLLURRRRDLLLLLDRRULLURR DLURRRRDLURRRDLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLURRDDLURR RDLLLURURDLLURRRDLLURRRDDLULURRDDLURULDDRURDLLULUR RRRDDLLLULULDRLURRRDRRRDLLLLULDRURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRU LLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRULLLDLLDRRRRUURRRRDLURRDLU RRDLURRRDRRDLLLLUULDRULLDRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRUDLU LLLDULDRRRRRRULDRUDLULDRURURUULDRDLULDRDLULDRULLDR ULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRRLLDRULLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRR ULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLL LLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRULLDRULLDDRURRULRLDLLDRRLLULLDRRR RUDRURRRULLLDRRULLLDLLLDRRLLULDRRRRURLDRURULLDLLLL LDRRRRRRURRRRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDLRULDRRULLLDRRULL LDRRULLLDRRULLLDLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLULDURULDRDLUU LDDLDRRUURDLURRDLRLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLU RRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLU RRDLURRDLURRDLURRDDLURULLDRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRULLDRULL DRULLDRULLDRULLDRDLURUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRLDRRULDR RURDLLURDDLRDLUUURDRRRDLLULDLURRLLDRURDLURRDLDLDDL UUUURRDDLDDDLUDRULUUUURDDDRRDLLURDLDLUURDDRRDLLLUR RDLDLUURDRRDURDLLLURRDLDLLUURRDLDDLUUURRDLDDDDLUUU URDDUULURDDDDDDLULDDDRUUULDDDDRUURDDDLLDRULDDRUUUU UUUULUUUUDLUURULDRDDDDDDDDDDDDRDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU URDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUDRDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDD DDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUURDLULUDDDR UUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDD DDDDDRULDRUULDRUUUUUUUUUUULURDLDDDDDDDDDDLURDLLDDR DRRUUUUULDDDLDRUULDRDLURRUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRULD LDRRULLLDDRRRULRDLULLDRRRURUUDLUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDR UUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDLRULD RRUUUUUURDDLURDDDRDLLLURLDRRULRDLUULDDRUUULDDRULDL DRRULLLLURURURURRRRURUUULDRDLULDDRULDDDRURDLUULDDD DRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDD DRUUUUULLLLULULULURRDLLURDLDLURRDLLURDLURDDLUUURDD DDLURRDLDLUURDDDLULDDRUULDURDLDDRUUUULUULRDLUURUUR DDDLUUUUURDRDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUULURDDLURDDLU RDLUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDL UUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDRDLUURDLLUUUUUUUUURDDDDDD DDLUUUUUUURDDDDDDRDLLUUUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDRDLLUUUL DDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDRUUULDDLURDLUULUURRDLDDLUURDDDLUU URDLURDDDDDLLDRUULDRUULDDDRUUUUUUUURLDRUUULURDUDRD LDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDD LURULDRRULLLUURRDDDLUULDDDDRUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUULLDRRULDDRUURRDLLURRDLLURDRDLDDDDDDDD DDDDDLUDRDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUDRDLUUUU UUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDURULDDDDDDDDDD DDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDR UULDDRURUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLDDDDDDDDDD DRUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUULDDDLLDDDRDD DDDRRUUUUULDLDDDRULDRLURULDRRUUUULDDLDRUUURDLDRUUL DDDRUULDLDRRUUUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUU LDDLDRRUULDLLLDRDULDRURRRUURRUURDLRULDLURDLLURRDLL URRRRURULULRRDLLURDLLURDLLURDLLURDLUUUUURRRRULDRDL ULDRDLULDRDLULDRDDLRDLUUULDDDDRUULDDUUURLDDURULDDD DRUUULDLDRLDRRUULDLLDRRRULLLLLDDDRRURURLDLURRRDLLD LUURRRDLLDLUURRDDLLURRRDLLLUURDRRRDLLLLULUUUURDLLU RULDRURDLLURDDLUDLLDRRULLDRDDRUUULDDDRULDDRULDDRUU UUUUUUUUUUULDRRDLLDRULDRUUUULDDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUUL DDLLDRDRRUULLLDRRDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDRDDDD DDDDDDDDDRUDLURUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUU UUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUULDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDD DDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUU DRDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDRDUUUUUUULDLDLDDDDDRUU LDDRURDLURRUUUUURDDDDLUUULDDDRUULDLDDRURULLLURDLDR ULULUURULULUUUUUUUULLDRDRULLDRURDLDRUUULDDDDRUUUUL DDDLDRDDRUULDDUURULDDDDDRULDDRULDDDRUURDDDLURDDLUU UUUUULDDDDDDDDDRULDRUULDDDDRUUUUULLUUURDDLURDLDRDD UULDRDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUUUULDDRUULUDRULUDDDDDDDDRU UUUUUUUULDURDLDDDDDDLDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDD DDDDDDDDDDLUDRDLRDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDULDRDDDDDDDD DDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLURULD RULUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDD DDDDDDDDDDLRLDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDLDRRUUU UUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDLDRDLURRUUUUUUUUUUULLDRURDL DDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDLDDRRUUUUUUUUULDDRURDDDDD DDLUDDRLUURDLDRULDRUULUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDLDDRRU UUULDDDRUULDLDRRURURURUULDRDLULDDRULDRDLULDRDLUUUR URRLLDDRDDDDLLLUULDDRUUDLDURULDDDRUURDDLURRDDLULDD RUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUUULDDRURDDLLURRRDLLLUULDRURDLUR RDLURRDLURRDDLURRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRR RRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRUULDDRULLD RRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRLDRURDL ULDRRULLURRRRRRRUULDRUULDDRURURRDLLURDDLUULDLLDRRR ULLLLDDRRRULDDRUULDDDRUULUDLURDDLURDRDLLURDRULULLD RULRLLDRRDLLURDRULURRRRULDDRRULDRRULDRDLURURDDLURR DLLLURRDLLURDRURUULDDRUULDLDRRULLLDRRURLLRDRRLLLUR RRDDLUULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDLLLLDRRRRRRUULLDRULL DRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDLLDRRRURRRRRRRRRRRRRULUU URDLDRDRUULDLDRRUULDLDRLULDRRRUURDLURDDLULLLLDRRRR RRURDLUDULDRDLLURDLULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRRRRRRRD LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDDLLLLL LLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURLDLLLURRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRR RRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDURDDLULDRRUULDRULLDRRRDLLLLU RRRRRRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLDLDRULURDLLLLLLL DRRRRRRUULDRDRURRULLLDRRURDRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRDLUL DRRURRRRRRRDLURDLLLURRULLLDRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRLD LRULDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLL LLLLULURRDLDRULULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDD RURULLDDRURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURLDLRULLDRRRRRRDLLLLL LURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRULLLDRULRDRULLDRDLULDRRUR RRURDLULDRULDRULRDLULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRUL LDRULLDRRRULLDRULLDRUULLDDRUUUULDDDRUURDLRULLDDLDR RUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLULLLLLLLDRRULLLDR RULLLDRULRDRULLDRRULDLULDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLL LDRRRULLLUURDDLUURDDRDLRULDLULDRRUURUULDDRUULDDDRU ULDDDRUURDDLLUULDRURRDLLURUULDDRURDRDLLUURDRRRDLLL UDLURDRRLUDLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLL LLLURRRRRRDLLDLLULDRLURRDLULURRDLDRURDLLUURRDLDRUR DLLUURRDLURRDDLURULDRRDLLULULULURDDLULDDRURDDLULDR RURURURRRULDDRULDDRULDDRURDLLURRUUULDDDRUULDDRRRDL LLURRULDRURDLDRURDLLUUUULDDDRRULDRUULDDRULURLDRLUR DLURDRDLLULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULDULDRULLDRULLDRULLDR ULLDRRDLLULDRRRURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLLLURRRRDLLL LUURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLU RRRRRRDDLULURRDDLULLLLLLURRDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLL LURRRRRDRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLULLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDR RDLLLULURRDLURRDLURRDRDLLUURDLLURRRDLLURDLLURDLLUR UULDLDRRULLLDRRRULLLULDDRULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRLLLLD RURDLURRDLULLDRRULLLDRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULL LDRLULDRDLURRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRU LLLDRRULLLDRRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULL LLLURRDLURRDLURRDLDRURDLLURULDRULLDRULLDRULURULDRD LULDDRURDLUUDDLULDRRUULLDRDLULDRRUULDRULLDLDRRULLL DRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULDLRUULLDDRULLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLL DRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLDR URDLULLRRDLULLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRLURRDLURRDLURLUU ULDDRULDRLDRRUULDDRULDDRURDLLUUURDDLULDRULLDRULLDR ULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRDLULDRRUULLDLDRRUULRLURDLDLLDR RRUULLULLDRRULDDRUURDDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLLLLU RRDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLU RRRRRRRDDLULURRDDLULLURRDLLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLDRUL LLURRRDLURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURR RDLLLURRRRDLLURRDRLURDLLLLLLURRDLURRDLURRRRRDLLLLU RRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLDRRRRRUULLLDLDRRRRULLUDLURDL LLDRRRUURRDLUDRULDRDLURULDRURDLURRDDLUULULLDLULDRU LLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRRRRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLD RRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUULDDLLLLLDRR RRRRUULDRULLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL LLLLLURLDRURURURRRLDRRLULDRDLULDRDUULLDRULLDRULLDR ULLDRULLDRULLDRLURRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLL LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURLDRURURURRRRDRRURDLURRDLURRDLURRD LURRDLDRURDLURRDLDRRRRRRULLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLDRURD LLULURURDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRULLLLDDRRRULLLLRRDLLURD RULULDRULDRRULLLDDRLURRULLLDDRURULLDDRUURDLURRDLUR RDLURRDRDLLURRRDLURRDLULLLLLLLDRRLLULDRRRRRRULLLLL URRDLLURRRDLURRDLDRURDLLUULRRDRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRULL DRULLDRULLDRDLURDRRULLDRRRULLLURRRDLLDRULDRRULDLUR URDLULDRULLDRULLDRDLULDRRUULDRULLDLDRRULLLURRRDLRU LLLDLDRRRULULDRURRDLLLLDRRRRUULLDRULLDRDLULLLDRRRR ULUULRRDDLUULDDRULLDRDLULDRRUURRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRDL URRRDLLLLLLDRRLLULDRRRRRRRULURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLUR RDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLULD RRURDLURRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLDRRRRRRUULLLDRU LRDLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDLULDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRUL LLLURRDLURRDLURRDRDLULURRRDLURRLLDLURRRDLLLURRRRDL LLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLUR RRDLLURRRDLDRULLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRD LDRURDLLUURDLURDLLULDRRRULLDRULLLDRULLDLURLDRULRDL UURRDLURRDLURRDLDRURDLLULULDRUDULDRULLDRDLULDRURDL LLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURDRUULLLDDLUURULRDLDRULLDRRRR ULLDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRURDLULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDDRRRR RULLURRDLURRDLDRULLULDRRRULLLLDDRURRULLLDRRULLLLDR RRRULLLLLDDRUULDRLURRDDLURRULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLL LLDRRULLLDDRLURDRULLDLULLLLDLULDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLD RRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRUULLDR ULLLLDRULLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULD LULDRDLULDRUURDLURDDLUULDRULDDRURDLLUULLLDRRRRULLL DRRRURDRDLLUULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULDRRRULDURDDLUURRDU LLDRDLLLURRULLDRULLDRDLURURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRR RDLLLDRURDLLULURRRDLLURRRRDLLLRDLRURDLLURRDLULDRRU LLLULDRURDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLD RRRULLLLLLURRRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLDRRURDLLLUULU RRDLDLURRRDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDDLULLUR RRDLLURRRDLLURRRDDLURLLRRDLLLURRDLLURDRULLUUUULDDR URURRDLLDLUUURUUUUUUUURRDULULDRRDLULDRDDLUURDDDDLU LDDRUUUUURUULDRDDLUULDDDDDDDRURDDLURDDDDDLUUUUUURD DDDDLUURDLUUURDDLUUUUUURDDRDUULDRDLDDLUUURDDLUUULD DDDDLDDDURULDDRUULDLDRLURDRULDRUURLDULDRRUUUUUUULD DDDDDRUUUULDDLDDRRUUULLDDRRULLDRRULUULDDRURDLUUUUL DDRULDDRULLDRULDDRURDLUURLULULDRDLUDRDLRULURDDDLLU DRULLDRDRUULDDDRULDDRULDDRULRLDRUUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUU URDDDDLUUURDDDLUULDLDRULLLURRRDLLDRUUURUUUUURDDLUU RDDLURDDLULLDRDRUULLDDRULDRDRUULDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUU UURDDDDLUUUUULDDRULDDDDRUUURDDRDLLUURDLURRDLULULUU RUUURRDLULRDLULLDRRULLDRDLUUURDRULDRRDLDLDLUUURRDL DDDLUUUURDRDRRRRURULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRDLLURDDLUULD DDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDLDRRURURDLURDLUR LURDLDRURDLURRDLULLLLLLUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDR UULRDLDRUUULDDRULUDLUURDRDLLULUUURDDDLUUUURLULURDL RULDRDLUURLDRDDLUUURDLUURDDRRRDLLLDDLURDDLURDDLURD DLUUUUUURRRRRDLLLLDDDDDUUDDLUUUUUUULLDDDRDDDDDRULD DRDLLURRDLDLURDRULDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDRU UUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDD RUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUULDD DRUULDLDRRUURUULUURULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRD LLLURRDLDLUURDDDLUUULDDDDRULDDRUUDDRULUUUUUURDDDDD DLLRDRLURDLUUUUUULDLURDLDRDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUULDURD LDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUULDRDLLURURDDLUDDDDDDDDDDDR ULDRUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDD DDDRUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUU UUULDDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDRULLDLUURRRDLLUURDL LURRRDLLLUUUUUUURLDLDDDDRUUULLDDDDRRUUURDDDDLUUULD DDDRUUURDDDDLDLURDDRUUDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLDRUL UUURDDLUUURDDLURDLDULDDDRUURULUULULUUULDDDRULDDRUL DDRUURDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDLUUDDRUUUDDLUUUURDDDRDLLUUUR DDRRDLLLUURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLLURDLDLUUUULUUUUURDDL UUUURDLURDDDDDLUUUULURRDDDDDDLUULLLDRDRRUULLDRRULD RULDDDRUULDDDRUUUULLDRRULDRULDDDDDRUUUUUUUUULRDLLU RRRDDDDDDDDDDDLDLDRUULDDRUULDRULDRUUUUDDDRULUUUUUU UULLRRULLDRDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUDLDRUUU UUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDLDDDDRUDLURUUL DLDRRURUUUUUULDDDDLDDRRUUUUULDDDDLLDRULURDRRUUULDL DLRRLDRRUULDLUURDDLURDLDRRLLURRULLLDRRRUUUUUULUURD DLURDLDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULLLUUUUUUUUR DDDDLUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUURDDDDRDDLLU UUURDDDRRDLLLUUURDDRRRDLLLLUURDRRRRDDLULLLURRLLDLU RRRRRRDDRRDDLURRDLDULDRRULDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUUULDDRU RDDLULDRUUULDDRULLDDRURULLDRDLURULLDDRURULLDRULLDL DRRULLLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDRRULLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDR RRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLURRDLURDRULUULDDDRRRULLUURDRRDLL LURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLDRRULLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRR RRDDLULDDRUULDDRURDLLUURDRRDLLLUULRDLULDDLRULDRRUU RDRRRRDLLLLLULLULDDRUURLLLLULUDURDLDRRULDRRULDRRUL DRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRULDDRURDRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLL LLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLL LURRRRRRLLLLLLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLLLLLDRRRRLLRRRRRLL URRDLURRDLURRDLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURLDRUR RRRRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLL LLLURRRLURRDLURRDRDLLURRRDLLLURLDRURRRDLLURRRDLLLU URDDLURRRRDLLUUURUUULDDRULLDRRDLLURDRDLLURDDLUUULD DDDRURDLLURDLRULDLUURLRDLURRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLL DRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDLDRUULDDRULDDRURDRLURDL LURDRULURDULDRDLULDRRULURDLULDRRULLLDRRDLLURDRUULL LDRRULDLDRRUULDLDRRUULLLDRDLULLDRRRUURRRULDRUUDULD RDLULDULDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULULDLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLD RRRLRDLLULDDRUURDULLDRURDLULLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLL LLLLLLURDLLURDRULLURURRRRURUULDRDLURRRRRRDRRULLLDR RULLLDRULLLDRULRDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLL DRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRDLLDLUURDLULDDRU LLDRRULLLDRRDLURDRDLLURDRULLLULDRDLULDRRULULDRLURD RULLDRRUULDDRUULLLDDRRUULDRURDLURRDDLURDLULURDRULU DUURDRDLLURDLDRRRULLDRRRULDRULLDRULLDRDLURURRDDLUR URDDLURRDLLLUDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRR RRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRURDLURRDLURRDLDRURDLLURUURDDLUURD LLDRRULLLDRRRLDRURDLLURRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLU RURULRLUUURRDULDRRRDLLLLDDRUUURRDLDDDLUUUURDDDDLLL DRRRULUUUURDDDDLLLLDRRRRULUUULDDDRUULDLRRDLULDRRUL LDRDLULDRRULULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRDLLURRRDLLL URURRRRRRRRRRLDRRULDRRULDRUDRLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLD RULDDRURDLLURUUURDDLUULDDRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRLU LDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRDLLLLUULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRUL LLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRDLUR RULLDRULLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUDR RUURRRRRRRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDRRRRDLLLL LURURULURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLDRRULDRRULDRUUULDDDDRUUU LDDDDRURDLUUULDDDRUULDRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRUL LLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDDRUUL LURRRDDLULRDLULDRURDLURRRDLLULLLDRRULLLDRULLDRULLD RLURRDLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLURDRULDRURDLLURUURDD LURRRDLLLURRRDDLURDLLURRULDRRULLDRRULLDULDRDLUURRD RDLLUULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDR RDLURDLLURDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRULLURDLLURRURDDLURRDLLL URRRRDLLLURRRRDLLDRURDLLULURRRDLURRRDLLLLURRDLURRR DLLDRURDLLUUULDRRLULURDDLDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDRRRRD LLLLLURLUDLURRRRDRDRURDLLURRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRULLDRRR ULLRRUURDLULDDRULLDRDLLURRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLL DDRURRDLLURRRDRRRRDLLLLLLUULLDRURDLULLDRRULLLDRRUL LLDRRULLLDLLDRRRURULLDRLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLU RRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDRRDLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRR RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULRRLDRR RRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLL DRURRDLLURDRULLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLUULDRLLURDL ULDRURDLLLLDRRULLDRRRRRULLLRLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULL LLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRLULDRRRRRULLLD RRRRULLLLLDRRULDRRRRULLRLLDRRURRDLLURRRDLLDRRULDLU ULDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULLLDRRRURLDRULLLDRRRRULLLD RRRURDLDRULULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRURDLLLLL DRRRRRULURRDRDLLURRUURDDDLUULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLD RULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLD RULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRDLULDRRURURURURRURD LULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRULLDRULLDLLDRRRUULLLURULDDR UDLDRUUURDDDLURULDRURDDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURUULDDRUR DRRDLLLULLDRRULLDRULRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDL LLURRULDRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURU LDRUURDDLLDRRUULLDRDLULDRRUUURDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRD RDLLULULURDLDRURRLLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRDLULDRRU ULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRDLURDLURRURRRRRRRRLD RRULDRRULDRURDDLUDRULLDRRULDLURULLDRRRRDLLLUULLDRU LLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRDLULLDRRRURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLL LLLRLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLURRULLLDRRRLURRRDLLDRURULD RDLURRDLLULRDLURDLLLURRRULLLDRRULLLDRRDRULLDRRUULL LDLRULDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDLR ULDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRR RULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRDLLURDRU ULDRURDULDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRLULDRRULLLDRRDLU RDLLURDRULURDLULDRULLDRDLULDRRULLURRDLLURRRDLLURRR DLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRD LLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRULDRDLURDRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLLUR RDLLDRRULDLURULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRUDLURRDRRRRRDLLLL LLURRRRRUULDDRURDLURRDLLURRDRDLUURDDLULURRDDLUURDR DLLLURRRRDLLLURRDLLURDRULULLLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLD RRRRRDLLLLLUUDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULDRURURDRDLLURRRDL LLURRRRDLLLLLURRDLURRRRRDLLLLURRURRRDDLURRDLLLLLLU RRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLUULDRULLDRULLDRULLDLDRRURULL DRULLDRRULLLDRRDLULDRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRRLULLLLLDRR ULLLDRRULLLDRRURDURULDDRUULLLDRRULLLDRRDLLULDRRRUL LLLDRRURRULLDRURDLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURR DLURRDLDRURDLLULULLLLLLLLLDRRULLLDRRURDLULLLLDRRRR ULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURDDLULDRRUULLDRULLLLDRRRULL LLDRRDLURULDRULLLDDRULDRRURRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRDLU LDRRULLLDLUDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRURRLLDRRULLURRRDLLL LLLURRDLURLLDRURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLDRRULLLLLURRR RDLLURRRDLLDRRRULURRDLDRULLURRRRDULLLDLDRRRULLURRR DLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLDRU RULDRDLURULDRURDLURRDLDRURDLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULD DRURULDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLDRRUUR RDLURRDLURRDLURRDURRDLLLURRDLURRDDLUUURURURURURUUL DDRUUULLDRRULDRUDULDLDRDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUUUULDLDRD DDDRUUUURDDDDDDDLURDLUUURDDLUUUURDDDLUUUUURDDDLUUU URRRULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDLDRRULURDLDDDRUUULDDDDDRU UUURDDDLRDLUULDDRUUULDLDRRULLDLDRRUURRDLDRURDLLULD RRRULLRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRL DRRUULLLDRRDLURDLLURDRUURDLULDRULLDRULLDRLDRULLLDR RRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDULDRRRRRULLLLLDRRULLLDRRRRUL LLLLDRRULLLDRUURRDDLULLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLRRR LLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRD LLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDDLULURRDDLULLLLLLURRDLURRDL URRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLDRURR DLLURRRDLLLLUULUULLLLUUUUULDRDDLUULDDDRUULDDRULLDR RDLLLLURRDRURDLLURDRULDLURRDLLLLULRDLURRRRDLLLLLUR RRRDLLLLLURRRRUURDDLULLLULDLDRRULLLDDLURRRRRRLLLLR DLLLURRRRDLURRRDRLURDLURDLRULDRULLDRLURRDLLURDLLUR DLLURDLLURRDLLLURRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRDLURDLLULDD RUULLDRDDRUUULDRURDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUUURDDDRDLLUURDR RDLLDLUULRRDDLULDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRR RDLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULURR DDLULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLULURLLDLDRRURDLRU LDLULDRDLULDRULLDRULLDRDLULDRRULURURURLDRULDRRULDR DRRULURRDLLULDRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLL DRRRULDLDRRUUURDDDDLUULDRULLDLDRRUULDRUULDRURDLDRU RDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLDRRULDLURLDRRUULULULULULULULLLL LLLLLLLLLLURDLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDLDRRULDDRUUUURDDDD DLUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULD DLDDRUURDRULLDRRRULLURRRDLLURLDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLL LURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURR RRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDDLULLLLLDDRRRRRURULL DRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDLDRRULDLURRURDLDRURDLLURULDRUU RDDLURRRUULDRDLULDRULLDRULLDDRULLDRRURLLLUULDDRULD DRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLUUR DLLRLURDLDDRUURLDRURDLLLDRRRULULDRURDLURRRDLLURURD RDLLUULDDRDLURULDRULLDRULLDRULLDLDRRULLLDRLRRRRRRU LLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURDRLURDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLDLUR DRRULURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLDRURDLLURRRDLULULURURUUUU LDDRULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRULLDRULLDRUL LDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRLURRDLURRDRDLLULULUUULURDLD DRUULDDRUULLDDRRDLLURDDLUULDDRLDRUUUUUUULDDRUUULDD DDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUUURDDRDLDLURLU ULDDDLDRRUUURDRDLLULDLDRLULDRRRRULURRRDLLLLLLLDRRR RRRUULLDRURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUR RRDLLURRRDLLDRRRRULLURRDLLDRRULLLURRDLURRDLURRDLUR RDLDRURDLLLLLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLLRRLLURRRRRRDLLUULLLU LULLLLLLUUULDDDRUUULDDDDDRRULLDRRRULLUUULDDDDRUUUL DDDDRUULDLLDRRLDRRUUUDDLUURDRRRULLLURRRRDLLLLLLLUL URDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRRUUULL DRURDLDRULDLDRRULDLURRRURULLLDRRRRULLRLLLDRRRRRULL LDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRLURDLURDLDRURDLLDRRURUULDDRUU RDLURDULDRDLURRDLDRULLURRDLURRDLDRURDLLULUUUUUULUD RLDRUULDDRULDRDLULDDRULDDRULDRDLULDDRULDLLLLLLLLLL LLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDLUULLDRULLDRULLLDRRUUURDDDLUURD DLULLLDRRURLDRULLLLDRLURRLLDRRULRDLULLDRULLDRULLDR ULLLDRULLURRRDLLUDRLURRRDLLLDRRRULDRURDLLLURRRRDLL LULRRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURURRDLURRDLDRURDLLURRRRDLURRDL URRDLURRRDLURULLDRULULDLDRRURRRDLULDRULLDRRRRRRRRD RULRDLLURULLDRDLLURDLULDULRDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDR RULLLRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRUL LLDRRDLLULDRRRUULLDRULLDRDLULDRRULLULUULDDLULDRRUL LURRRRDDLLULDULDDRRUURDDLURRDLDRUULDRULLDRUULDRRUL LLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLLLLDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRR RRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLULULUURDLDRDRULURDLDDRUULDDDRUL DDRULLDLLDRRRRUUUURDLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDR RRRRURULRDLDRULDDRULDDRURUUULLRRDLLLLLDRRRRULLLDRR RRRULLLLLDDLLLURDRULDRRULURDRULDRRRRRULLDLDRRRUULD LDLDDRLURRRUUDURULURDULDRDLURDDLURRDLLDRURDLURRDLL LULULURULDLDRLULDLDRRRUURDLULDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDL LURRRDDLURDRDLLUULDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLDRURDL LULLLRURUUURRRDLLURDLLDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDLDRRUUL DUDDRURRRDLLLLLUUUUULULDRDLUDLURDLULDRDLULDRULLDRU LUUURRDLLLLLURDDLURDDLURDDLURRRULDDRULLDRRDLULDDRU LDDRULUURULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDR RULLLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULDRULLLDRRDLLURDDLUURDRLLLRR DLLURRRDLLLURDDLURDRRUULLDRULLURRDLLDRRRULURRDLURR DLDRRULLDRRRULDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDR RRRULLLLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRURLDLURRUU UULDDDRULDDRUURUULDRUULDRDLUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRDL URUULDDDRURDLLULDRRRUULDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRULDRRULD RRULDRRULLURRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDDLULDDRUULDDRURDLU LULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRURDDLUULDRURDLURRDDLURRDL LLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRULRDDRLURDLLURRULLDRULLDRULL LDRRURDLULLDRRDLLURRDLLURURDLLURRRRUDLDRLUURLDRULD DRURDLURRDDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRULLDRULULDDRULLDRR ULDLURDLLURRRURRUULDRDLULDRDLULDRULLLLRDRRULDLULDR RULLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRLULDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLL LLDDRRRLLLURRRRULLLLLDRRRRDLULDRULLDDRURDLULLDRRRU LULDRULLDRDLULDRRUULDRULLDRDLULDRRULULLDRRRULLDRRR ULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDDRURDLLURURDLURRDLURRDLURRD LURRDDLURRDLLURRRDLLULLLLLLLUURLDRURDLDRURDLURRDLU RRDLDRURDLLURRRDLULULULLLLLLLLDRUULDDDRUURDDLLDRRU ULDRUUURLURRRURDDLUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULLLL DLLDRRRRRUURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLDRURDLLULLLLLLURRDLU RRDLURRDLURRDLLLLLLLLRDRLLUDRULLDRRRRRRRRRULLULULU LLDRURDDLUULDRDLULDRDLURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLLLLLDRR RRRRULRDRULLLLLLLDLLLURRRULLDRDLULDRRULRRRRRRRRRRR RRRRULUULDRDLULDRDLULDLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRR ULLUULDDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRURDLULLLDRRRURDLLURRD LULLLLDRRURDLUDRULURRDLURRDLURRDDLULLULRDLLLLDRRUL LLDRRULLLDRRUULLDRRULLLDDRULLURRRDLLDRRURDLLLURRUU RDLUURDRDLLURRRDLLRRRLLLDRULDDRURULDRLURRDLURRDLUR RDLURRDLURRDLDRURDLLURRDLUURRDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRD LLURRRDLLURRUDLURLDLURRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDLRRR RURURRURRDLLULDRRULLDRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLURDLLLLLLUR RRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRLLLRRLLLLDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURLDLUR RRLLLDRRULDUDRURRRRDURDLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLL LLURDLLLURRDLLURRRRULLDRRULLLLLDDLURRDLLURRRRRDLLL RRUULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRDRULLDRURRRULLLDDLURRRULLLDR RLULRDLULDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRURRDLDLUURD DDRDLLUUUURDDDLLDRRULDLURUULDDRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLDR RDLULDRULLDRRRULLLULUUURRDLLDRRRULRDRULLLDRRRRULLL DRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULDRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRUL DDRUULDDDRUULDDRDLURURDDLUUUULLDRRULDRRRULLDRLDRUU RDDDLUURDDLUURDRRDLLULRDRRDLLUULUURDDLURDDLURRDLLU RRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDDLURDLLURRURDLUDLULRDLURRULLLLDR RRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLRRDRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLD RRRULLLLDDRRULDRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLUURRDLLURDLU LDRRULLDRRULDLULDRULRDRULLLDRRULLLDRULLLDDRRURURRD RRRRRRRRRRRRRDLRULDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLL LLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRULRDLULDRULLDRULLDRULL DRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULL DRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDL LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUDLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLUULDDRUL DDRULDRRRDLLLURRRUULDDRUURDDLURRDLLURRRDRLLLURRRDD LULURRDLDRURDLLURRRDLLLLURRRULLDRULLDRULLDRDLULURU RURLDRULDDRUULDDDRUUURLDDRLURDDLUDRLULDRULLDRULLDR ULLDRULLDRUUURDDLUULDDRULLDRRDLULDRULLDRRRULUUULDD RULDDRURDLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLRURDLURRDLURRD LDRURDLLURURURRRURRRRDLULDRDLULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRUL LDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRDLULDRDLULDRRULLLDULDRURRDL LURDRULLLDLURDLLUURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRRLRDLLLLUR RDLURRRDLLLLLDRRRRUURRDLURRDLURRDLDRURDLLULULULLUL DDRULDRDLULDRULULDDRULLDDRURLURRDLURRDLLLULLRULLLD DRUULDDDRULLDLLUURRRRDLURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDL LLLURRRRRDLLLLLDRRRULLDRRLLLLLURURRRRRRRDLLLURRRRD LLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDL LLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDDLULDRRRULLURLDRDLURRDLLLULLU RRRDLLURRRDLURRRDLLLURLDLURRDLURRRDDLULURRDRDLLURU RRDDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURUULDRRULDDRURDLDRURDLURRD LURRDLURRDLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLULUULDDULDDRRUU LURRDDDLUURDRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLDRRULLRR DLULLDRRRRULLLULULLLURDLDRRULDDRUURDLURRLLDRDLURRD LLDRRULLLLURDLURLDRURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLL LURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRDLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRR RRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLU RRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDRRRDLLLLLU URRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDDLURUULLULDRDDLU RDLURRDLURRDLURULLLDRRULLLDRDLULDRRURDLULRULLDRURD LURLLDLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLULUDDRURDLUDDDRUDLURURDL LULLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLDRURDLLUULLDLLDRRRU LUULLLDURDDLUULDDRUURDDRDLLURDRULLURDLLURRRDLLURRR DLRULLDLLDRRRULULDLDRRULDLULDRRURULLLDLDRRRULLLLUR RDLLLURRRDDLULDRRUURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLLDRRLLULDRR RRRUURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRLLDRULLLDLLLLLLLLDRRRRR RRRRURLDRULLLLLLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLRLURRD LLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRULDLULLLLLLLLLRUURDDLUUR DDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLLLDLDLRRRRRUURRDLURR DLURRDLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRULLUUR DRRDLLLURURDRRDLLLLURRRRRLLRRDLLLLLURDDLURURRRRRDL LLLULDRURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRR RRLDRULLDRULLDRDLULLDRRRURLUDLURRDLLURRRDLLULDRURR RDLLLLLLLDRRRRRRUULLDRURDLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLRUDRUL LDRULLDRULLRRDLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRRUURRRDLLU RRRDLLURRRDLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDL LURRRDLLURRRDLLDRUURRDLURRDLDRURDLLURULDRURRDLULDR UULLDDRURULDLDRRULDLURDRUULLDLDRRULLLDRRRRRULLRRDL ULRDLULDLURRDLLURDRULLDLULDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRU LURDDLUULLRLDRURDLULDRRULLLDRRULLDURDLLDRRUULDLLDR RRULULDRULDLLURDLURRDLDLUDLUURDRDULDRULLDRRRRRULLD RURDLLURULDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLDRLURDRRRRRRR ULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLURDDLULDRRULLLDRRRLLLLU RRRDLURDDLULDRRULURDLULDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLL LLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRR RULULLLDRULLDRDLULDRRULLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDLUDRULDRRR RRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRUULDRULLLLLLDRRRR ULLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULDRURDDLUULD DRUULLLDRRRRULDRRRRULDULDRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRL ULDDRUULRDLULLLDRRULRDLULDDRURDLLURRRRRRRRULLLLLLL DRRRRRRLURDLURRDLDRULLUDRULDRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDR RRRRRURDLULDRUDRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRULLDRULLDRD LUDRUULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRRRDLLLURRRRRRRRRLLDRULDRR RRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRUL LLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDURLDRULLDRRULDLURURRRRLDRRRRD ULDRURDLLURRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULDLU RDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDRRUULLDLDRRULLLDRRULL LDRRULLLDRRULLURRDLLULDRURRRDLLLDRURDLRRULDLURRRDL LLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLRRURRRRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRD LURRDLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURLDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURR RDLURDLLURDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDURLDRULDRRUL DRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDLURDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLD RRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULDRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLL LDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULDRRULDLURDRRULLLLLLLLD RRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLLRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLL LDRRRULLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRRULDRULLDRUR DLLULLDRURRDLURDLLURDRULDLLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLULLL DRLLLLLLLLLLULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDR RRULLDRRULLRDRULDRULDRRULLLDRULLDRURDLULLRRDLLULLD LLLURDRULDRURLDRULDLLURDRULDLLLURDLLURDRRULLLLLDRR ULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLL LLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRR ULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRURDLUDLURDRULDRRRULLD RRULDLURDLLURDRULDLLULRRDLURRDLULLLLDRRULDRRRULDRU LLDRURDLULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRU LLDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRDLLULLLDRURD LURRDLURRDLLLURRDLLLURRRDLLURDRULLDLLLLULDRRULDRRU LDRRULDRRRULDRULLDRURDLLLLLLLLLULLDRULDRLULDRRRULL DRRRULLLDRULDRRRRULLLDLUDLRRRRRRULLLLDLLURLDRULDRR ULDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRURLDRULLLLL LLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULDRLURRDLULDRURDLLULDRU RDLULLLDRRRULLDRRULDLLULDRURDLURRDLULLLDRRRULDRULL DRURDLLLLLLULDRRULDRRLDRRLLURULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRR ULLLLLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLULDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLL DRULLDRRRULDRULLDRURDLLLURRDLLURDRULLDDDDDDDDDDDDD DDRLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLURRDLULDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUU



would have been 54:40, but i had a 3 cycle (188 186 187) that took me almost 4 minutes to find.


----------



## soup (Apr 27, 2014)

2x2 - 7x7 slidysim relay in *1:52.612*, 1831 moves, 16.259tps



Spoiler: Times



7x7: 46.153
6x6: 35.426
5x5: 18.456
4x4: 8.769
3x3: 3.152
2x2: 0.656





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 7x7




149334724134642384836416101391937451835232017252151623027833283122322940444114312472615
DDULURDURDDLRUUDLLURRDDDDLUUURDDDLUUURDDDLUULLLLLURUDRDLDLURRDLLDRRULLDRRRULLLUUUURLURDDLDRURDLDRURDDLDRULDRUUDDUULDDRUULDDRUUDLULUUUURDDLDRURDLDRURDLDRRUDRULLLLRDRRRLRULLDRRULDLLLURUUUULDDRRUUDRULDRULLLLDRRRDLULDDRUULDDRULLDRDRULLLDRRULLDRDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRLURRRRRULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDDURDLUUUURDLDRUULDDDRUURRDDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURDLURRRURDLURRDDLURULDRULLDRRULLLLDRRRLULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDDRRULLDRRULLUURDLUURDDLURDDLUURRDDLURRRDLLLLUURRRDDURDLURRUDRDLLUDLURURDLDRURDLLLLULRRRRRULDRULLDRUUDLLRDULDRULLLLDRRDLLURLDRULDRURRRULLLDLRRULLDRDLURULDURRRLDLULRRRDLURRURDDLURRDLLUDLURULDRULLDDRULLLDRURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRULLDRLLLRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRDLURRULLDRDLURULDRRULDRRULDRRLRULLDRRRULLRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRULDULDRULLLLRRDLULDRRRRLULLDRRULDLLRLURRDLLLU

46.153, 791 moves = 17.139tps





Spoiler: 6x6




1924921312173231141715333022233427283582541862625161120131029
LDRRRULLDDDRUULDRRUULDDDRUUULDDDRRURLDRULLDDRUUDDUURDDLULUULDDRULDRULLDRRDLULUUUDLDDRRDLUULUURDLDRULDDRULDDRURRUUURDLULDRDLULDDRLURDLULDRRRRLLDRUDLURDLLLUUUURDLDRURDLURRDDLURRDLLURRRDLLUUUURLRDLLURDLLURDDLUURDDDLUUUDRDDLDUURDDLURULRDDLURULDDRURUURDLDRULDLRLDLLUURLDDRRULLURRDLLURRRRDLUDRULDLURRRUULDDRULLDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRRDLLLURRULDRULLDRULLDDURDLULDRRURRULLRDLUURDDLURRULDRULLLLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLURRRULDRRULLDRULLDRRRULLLLRDLURRRDLLURRRDRULLRDRULRDULLDRRLLURRDLULDRRULDLURDLLURRRDLLUDRRULDLULLDURDLULRDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULRRDLULDRRULLDRULL

35.426, 550 moves = 15.525tps





Spoiler: 5x5




111032022224131523416217191617814181295
ULDDDRUULDDRULDLLURRULDLRDRLURRDLUDRULDLURRRDLLLURRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRRULLLDRDLUUUURDDLURDDLURDLRDLURRRUULDLDRRULLDLURDLUURRDDLLUURDRLLRUDDDLUUUDDDRULUURDDLUDRURDLLUUURDDULDRURRRDDLLLUUURDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRULLLDRRRULLLLDDRRURULLDRULLDDRURRLURDRULDULDRULDRRULLDLLURRDRULLDRULDRUDRULDLULDRRULL

18.456, 295 moves = 15.984tps





Spoiler: 4x4




101251511314476281391
LLUURDLDRULDDRUURRDDLLURRDLLULDRUUDRULDRULLDRDLUURRLLRRDLLURRDLUULDDRURRDLLURRULLDRRULLDRULLDRDLURRRULDLLURRRDLULDRRULLLDRURLLDURDRULLDRRULDLU

8.769, 142 moves = 16.193tps





Spoiler: 3x3




67528341
UURRDLLDRRULLDRRULLDRUULDDRLURDLURRULLDRULDRRULL

3.152, 48 moves = 15.228tps





Spoiler: 2x2




321
URDLU

0.656, 5 moves = 7.622tps


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 29, 2014)

okso on slidysim I added a new thing where you can do shift+move to slide all the tiles that direction until the empty space is at the edge of the puzzle (or some amount of tiles away from the edge which you control like handshifts on qcube), but only in the direction of the first move you do after pressing shift (video). qqwref thinks its cheating, but I think its fine because you could do it on real puzzle. anyway, using this: 20x20 puzzle in 19:39.896, 22086 moves, 18.718tps. I think times around 15:xx are possible.

if anyone else who cares about sliding puzzles sees this, do you think shiftmoves should be allowed or not?


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 29, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> okso on slidysim I added a new thing where you can do shift+move to slide all the tiles that direction until the empty space is at the edge of the puzzle (or some amount of tiles away from the edge which you control like handshifts on qcube), but only in the direction of the first move you do after pressing shift (video). qqwref thinks its cheating, but I think its fine because you could do it on real puzzle. anyway, using this: 20x20 puzzle in 19:39.896, 22086 moves, 18.718tps. I think times around 15:xx are possible.
> 
> if anyone else who cares about sliding puzzles sees this, do you think shiftmoves should be allowed or not?



What kind of TPS do you get on big puzzles with it? I only do 15 and 24 so it will only make a small difference for me.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 29, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> it's only really meant for very big puzzles (it's probably not very useful on anything smaller than 10x10). you might be able to use it for the first move of a solve if you need to move to the other end of the puzzle, so it might occasionally save you half a second or so but probably nothing more than that.
> 
> just got this:


I don't think it is cheating, TPS is not better than mouse controls and that can probably be attributed to the accuracy and lack of travel time when using keyboard. You can't really compare big sliding puzzles to physical ones because reach all 8 - 24 pieces hands is easy and like you said this would make almost no difference for those puzzles. Interesting color scheme, can you do something similar, but there the main block is for columns and the small one is for rows? It could save a lot of time finding mistakes, it is much harder to scan through numbers.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 29, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I don't think it is cheating, TPS is not better than mouse controls and that can probably be attributed to the accuracy and lack of travel time when using keyboard. You can't really compare big sliding puzzles to physical ones because reach all 8 - 24 pieces hands is easy and like you said this would make almost no difference for those puzzles. Interesting color scheme, can you do something similar, but there the main block is for columns and the small one is for rows? It could save a lot of time finding mistakes, it is much harder to scan through numbers.



actually the tps is a bit better than mouse (but maybe thats just because on smaller puzzles I can get 14-15tps easily).



Bindedsa said:


> that can probably be attributed to the accuracy and lack of travel time when using keyboard.



that's the exact reason that qqwref thinks it shouldn't count. i don't really think that's a valid reason though. if you want better accuracy, use keyboard controls.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 29, 2014)

2.486 8bld sliding puzzle Average of 12. .011 from Ben.


----------



## imvelox (Apr 29, 2014)

0.00 8puzzle (already solved - lol)
8.xx 15puzzle
50.xx 24puzzle
1:38.xx 35puzzle

On iPhone


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 29, 2014)

imvelox said:


> 0.00 8puzzle (already solved - lol)
> 8.xx 15puzzle
> 50.xx 24puzzle
> 1:38.xx 35puzzle
> ...



noob scrambler


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 29, 2014)

imvelox said:


> 0.00 8puzzle (already solved - lol)
> 8.xx 15puzzle
> 50.xx 24puzzle
> 1:38.xx 35puzzle
> ...



18 move 15 puzzle. random move scrambler that does no where near enough moves. none of them count.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 30, 2014)

2.172 8puzzle BLD, average of 5. I don't see how I could beat ben because my 8puzzle is literally 50% slower than him. The only reason I can get close on the average of 12, is that my memo is sub 0.5 and I'm pretty sure I have a better success rate considering I have like 5 averages of 50 and and average of 86, while no one else has one average of 50.

Edit: 2.073 Average of 5


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 30, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 2.172 8puzzle BLD, average of 5. I don't see how I could beat ben because my 8puzzle is literally 50% slower than him. The only reason I can get close on the average of 12, is that my memo is sub 0.5 and I'm pretty sure I have a better success rate considering I have like 5 averages of 50 and and average of 86, while no one else has one average of 50.
> 
> Edit: 2.073 Average of 5
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsATZKt0tIY



just got 2.018 avg12 and 1.931 avg5


----------



## soup (May 2, 2014)

20x20puzzle (399puzzle): 26:03.930, 26167 moves, 16.731 tps

Scramble and reconstruction can be found here


----------



## soup (May 3, 2014)

30x30 sliding puzzle (899puzzle): 1:29:37.251, 91996 moves, 17.108 tps (WR for mouse controls)


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 3, 2014)

soup said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBIncrsp76U
> 
> 30x30 sliding puzzle (899puzzle): 1:29:37.251, 91996 moves, 17.108 tps



oops i beat you


----------



## soup (May 4, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> oops i beat you



wow such O(n) keystrokes
many macros
wow


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 4, 2014)

soup said:


> wow such O(n) keystrokes
> many macros
> wow




999x999 annnnnnd go


----------



## soup (May 5, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> 999x999 annnnnnd go



Don't feel like spending 7.5 years on a single puzzle.


----------



## soup (May 6, 2014)

15puzl avg12 pb: (3.792), 5.480, 4.815, 5.680, (9.448), 5.008, 5.256, 6.752, 5.792, 6.288, 7.048, 4.392 = *5.651*
15puzl avg5 pb: (7.232), 4.768, (3.792), 5.480, 4.815 = *5.021*


----------



## soup (May 7, 2014)

15puzzle avg2000:


Spoiler



Session average (2000 solves): 5.581, 7.864, 8.993, 7.064, 5.640, 7.584, 5.848, 7.800, 6.552, 6.536, 7.824, 7.032, 7.040, 11.208, 9.361, 5.928, 7.616, 6.001, 8.625, 6.336, 8.424, 4.816, 6.440, 7.113, 7.056, 4.640, 6.576, 7.056, 8.792, 7.440, 6.120, 5.624, 11.081, 7.752, 6.880, 7.912, 7.952, 5.888, 10.825, 6.496, 6.008, 9.729, 6.176, 6.704, 7.992, 10.112, 7.184, 5.944, 7.272, 6.952, 5.608, 7.000, 5.792, 8.056, 6.856, 9.224, 8.152, 10.440, 6.864, 7.744, 9.193, 6.400, 8.232, 8.992, 8.152, 6.632, 6.408, 8.832, 6.953, 9.600, 6.368, 9.105, 6.824, 7.632, 8.065, 8.832, 10.016, 6.264, 8.360, 7.616, 4.840, 5.472, 9.225, 7.544, 5.416, 6.448, 7.768, 6.824, 9.937, 5.632, 7.048, 9.369, 8.369, 6.656, 7.032, 7.312, 6.776, 7.224, 6.600, 5.240, 6.776, 4.480, 6.360, 8.455, 8.480, 6.632, 5.656, 9.713, 8.104, 7.992, 9.681, 7.120, 7.872, 6.888, 8.376, 5.800, 6.048, 6.528, 7.752, 4.255, 5.832, 7.432, 5.352, 7.224, 6.232, 11.345, 6.272, 6.336, 6.808, 6.832, 7.144, 6.088, 8.457, 7.000, 7.408, 5.568, 7.064, 7.376, 7.864, 7.104, 6.008, 7.552, 5.632, 6.768, 8.793, 7.288, 9.929, 7.920, 7.080, 5.728, 7.824, 10.009, 4.120, 11.888, 6.032, 6.688, 8.561, 9.745, 7.088, 7.088, 8.184, 7.648, 7.833, 6.336, 8.713, 10.073, 6.824, 3.936, 7.672, 7.832, 6.472, 9.064, 5.775, 6.624, 5.760, 6.384, 7.416, 8.896, 6.320, 5.712, 10.640, 5.928, 10.280, 7.840, 8.392, 11.160, 5.656, 4.671, 5.784, 5.112, 5.160, 6.768, 7.703, 5.856, 6.048, 6.736, 6.384, 6.176, 10.632, 6.872, 7.672, 6.576, 8.248, 4.336, 5.856, 4.576, 7.152, 9.904, 3.736, 6.040, 9.000, 4.375, 6.256, 7.424, 7.640, 9.480, 8.632, 8.695, 6.456, 8.408, 5.744, 7.144, 7.576, 10.968, 5.856, 6.048, 6.536, 7.200, 8.712, 6.952, 9.384, 9.072, 7.064, 7.264, 7.088, 7.160, 5.408, 6.536, 7.136, 6.616, 9.512, 5.936, 5.544, 8.264, 4.072, 6.375, 6.888, 5.368, 6.912, 11.264, 5.448, 5.296, 8.992, 9.552, 6.528, 7.384, 7.688, 7.416, 7.807, 6.104, 7.760, 7.200, 7.624, 10.312, 5.920, 4.999, 6.224, 5.512, 6.592, 6.192, 6.488, 9.032, 6.328, 8.928, 9.232, 7.736, 7.136, 6.151, 6.760, 7.192, 5.311, 3.855, 5.432, 7.472, 7.672, 7.976, 9.536, 3.903, 8.511, 6.831, 6.223, 8.304, 6.664, 9.976, 8.088, 11.592, 4.992, 8.440, 4.239, 8.447, 7.552, 7.896, 6.152, 4.215, 5.616, 5.672, 8.344, 6.576, 6.488, 5.312, 7.056, 12.233, 5.120, 5.319, 7.696, 9.120, 8.184, 8.536, 7.096, 4.848, 5.791, 6.736, 7.144, 10.560, 8.624, 8.168, 7.824, 7.664, 5.664, 8.928, 6.400, 5.343, 5.728, 5.720, 8.328, 5.239, 8.464, 7.520, 6.264, 7.576, 6.992, 8.200, 8.216, 7.568, 5.008, 7.568, 7.184, 5.312, 8.352, 7.512, 5.584, 7.696, 5.376, 5.687, 6.432, 7.784, 7.864, 9.432, 8.176, 4.095, 7.032, 8.048, 8.016, 9.344, 8.000, 11.105, 7.112, 7.168, 7.224, 7.880, 4.392, 6.656, 6.056, 6.664, 6.136, 9.024, 4.903, 7.768, 7.624, 5.192, 5.968, 7.952, 7.632, 7.216, 8.208, 8.064, 7.144, 10.528, 6.560, 8.015, 7.552, 4.848, 8.304, 7.072, 6.904, 6.480, 9.232, 6.392, 7.568, 6.144, 8.432, 6.440, 5.608, 6.824, 6.575, 10.024, 6.432, 8.640, 6.424, 4.848, 5.496, 5.704, 6.416, 7.440, 7.024, 7.264, 6.760, 9.696, 8.272, 8.712, 7.784, 4.680, 7.016, 6.392, 11.384, 5.279, 6.424, 9.672, 6.760, 8.016, 8.888, 6.920, 6.431, 12.176, 7.528, 12.016, 10.520, 7.471, 3.959, 6.288, 6.880, 6.936, 7.056, 6.615, 8.064, 7.160, 8.888, 8.640, 6.536, 6.712, 10.352, 6.632, 6.056, 5.672, 5.544, 7.968, 8.904, 6.440, 6.552, 6.744, 7.520, 7.592, 6.480, 7.656, 6.623, 7.736, 7.240, 9.672, 7.168, 11.696, 8.960, 7.080, 6.232, 7.056, 8.072, 5.136, 5.511, 9.768, 8.176, 6.496, 9.688, 8.232, 6.375, 7.568, 7.096, 6.712, 7.440, 9.976, 5.224, 5.832, 5.391, 5.128, 8.640, 5.968, 7.080, 8.304, 7.608, 5.815, 4.592, 8.296, 10.184, 7.040, 4.295, 7.352, 6.343, 5.000, 9.648, 5.112, 6.544, 12.080, 11.968, 7.400, 6.776, 6.456, 4.888, 7.280, 5.568, 7.056, 7.904, 5.432, 10.576, 6.991, 6.191, 6.120, 8.728, 10.568, 7.184, 5.920, 7.928, 6.256, 7.496, 6.976, 6.736, 7.696, 8.288, 8.656, 5.408, 9.392, 5.031, 10.200, 7.008, 5.496, 6.432, 6.887, 8.600, 8.960, 7.744, 7.656, 7.912, 8.192, 8.960, 6.920, 6.400, 9.440, 4.207, 8.064, 6.848, 6.311, 4.800, 8.344, 8.312, 10.464, 5.528, 8.119, 5.656, 8.328, 8.232, 6.808, 4.496, 6.000, 5.992, 8.984, 7.248, 5.808, 5.848, 5.152, 9.424, 4.880, 7.664, 7.496, 7.920, 6.616, 10.136, 7.247, 6.423, 7.616, 8.552, 6.568, 8.240, 5.208, (3.175), 4.975, 6.368, 8.104, 9.080, 7.120, 7.519, 9.096, 8.608, 6.672, 8.760, 7.383, 5.528, 5.832, 6.560, 6.200, 6.192, 8.792, 6.720, 9.800, 6.536, 7.896, 6.136, 7.128, 6.056, 6.704, 5.888, 7.504, 9.432, 7.520, 5.592, 6.848, 5.560, 7.360, 8.952, 6.192, 8.840, 6.576, 6.560, 4.544, 8.256, 6.551, 5.984, 6.744, 6.928, 7.728, 5.856, 7.144, 6.352, 9.488, 6.696, 6.703, 7.968, 8.256, 10.040, 6.840, 6.720, 6.432, 7.760, 5.752, 7.496, 5.928, 8.200, 5.584, 6.616, 5.879, 9.880, 8.904, 7.264, 5.672, 7.616, 5.136, 5.055, 7.328, 5.608, 7.880, 8.520, 7.576, 5.888, 6.208, 7.247, 7.256, 6.704, 7.928, 5.960, 5.968, 7.384, 7.143, 5.976, 9.024, 9.312, 7.480, 10.976, 5.815, 8.184, 7.720, 10.472, 7.080, 5.080, 9.648, 9.216, 7.000, 8.568, 9.000, 9.592, 5.880, 7.616, 9.032, 9.088, 7.512, 8.360, 5.608, 13.929, 6.280, 9.585, 7.592, 5.576, 9.000, 10.792, 7.768, 9.425, 7.352, 7.256, 7.064, 7.296, 8.784, 6.552, 5.352, 8.928, 8.256, 8.497, 6.200, 5.768, 6.576, 8.233, 7.952, 7.400, 7.320, 5.760, 6.904, 7.232, 4.768, 3.792, 5.480, 4.815, 5.680, 9.448, 5.008, 5.256, 6.752, 5.792, 6.288, 7.048, 4.392, 7.968, 6.624, 7.608, 5.712, 8.255, 8.928, 10.968, 6.160, 10.456, 8.592, 6.711, 7.808, 5.559, 8.280, 10.128, 9.312, 6.487, 6.392, 7.136, 8.120, 6.328, 7.536, 8.632, 7.896, 6.920, 7.920, 8.792, 7.416, 7.096, 8.880, 7.312, 5.440, 7.440, 5.568, 10.105, 5.984, 10.657, 9.409, 8.936, 8.777, 6.696, 10.433, 8.224, 8.672, 10.313, 9.560, 7.528, 12.113, 6.032, 6.336, 7.200, 6.056, 7.480, 8.616, 5.536, 8.360, 5.520, 8.632, 6.696, 6.584, 8.296, 7.872, 15.001, 13.609, 10.265, 10.424, 5.832, 11.537, 12.129, 9.712, 13.801, 5.896, 7.600, 8.440, 9.553, 10.249, 5.808, 7.072, 5.056, 8.240, 5.519, 10.353, 7.032, 7.464, 8.904, 9.921, 8.464, 9.145, 9.545, 6.328, 7.712, 7.088, 8.953, 6.336, 7.488, 6.944, 8.329, 7.776, 8.104, 6.048, 5.303, 5.992, 11.849, 9.337, 8.809, 9.465, 6.432, 7.776, 6.400, 5.736, 7.528, 6.632, 6.736, 9.473, 6.720, 7.120, 6.328, 8.705, 5.920, 7.728, 7.856, 8.344, 7.056, 9.409, 8.776, 8.889, 8.480, 8.040, 5.576, 7.808, 5.872, 8.248, 6.968, 4.984, 9.361, 8.384, 5.992, 7.248, 6.191, 9.433, 6.384, 7.512, 10.025, 5.936, 10.304, 10.257, 8.312, 6.712, 7.864, 11.489, (15.561), 7.440, 7.080, 7.344, 5.304, 7.648, 6.112, 7.624, 7.000, 5.304, 7.104, 4.888, 9.553, 6.288, 6.648, 9.536, 6.864, 5.712, 7.712, 5.904, 7.496, 8.448, 5.616, 5.680, 7.025, 5.120, 6.968, 13.497, 7.952, 5.304, 5.856, 11.041, 6.376, 7.768, 5.944, 5.632, 6.968, 9.000, 5.904, 7.288, 7.496, 7.080, 10.440, 5.688, 6.000, 11.441, 7.168, 4.936, 6.176, 8.088, 8.800, 6.960, 6.056, 5.704, 6.183, 8.617, 7.624, 9.416, 4.248, 9.529, 10.289, 6.128, 11.593, 6.928, 6.832, 5.456, 7.960, 9.048, 7.720, 5.304, 4.704, 10.329, 6.160, 9.465, 7.152, 6.440, 7.344, 8.008, 10.337, 6.080, 5.784, 12.120, 9.081, 7.320, 8.760, 8.800, 12.433, 5.544, 7.712, 12.817, 6.640, 7.040, 9.913, 8.336, 11.729, 7.296, 8.704, 6.552, 7.040, 5.192, 9.537, 8.785, 6.704, 7.000, 7.296, 7.200, 5.536, 8.016, 6.608, 4.688, 6.616, 6.792, 10.449, 7.072, 5.632, 7.569, 12.241, 7.736, 7.344, 8.153, 7.064, 5.584, 8.056, 7.096, 5.416, 11.024, 8.032, 6.264, 10.241, 10.545, 5.088, 5.208, 9.856, 10.521, 8.000, 7.432, 8.769, 5.896, 5.256, 5.200, 7.192, 11.849, 6.920, 9.049, 8.752, 5.760, 5.536, 7.480, 6.792, 6.072, 11.097, 7.592, 6.816, 7.344, 7.264, 9.713, 5.672, 7.688, 8.816, 5.256, 7.304, 7.432, 9.841, 7.040, 6.240, 7.744, 5.592, 8.849, 7.056, 4.216, 4.952, 7.432, 6.648, 7.136, 8.865, 6.264, 8.953, 6.144, 6.385, 9.073, 7.936, 4.344, 9.081, 7.008, 8.193, 5.672, 8.496, 9.568, 7.080, 8.368, 5.224, 7.528, 7.712, 8.536, 6.128, 7.760, 4.976, 6.368, 9.520, 6.576, 7.048, 7.336, 7.920, 8.848, 6.016, 5.424, 6.736, 7.152, 5.168, 5.416, 5.416, 9.464, 5.736, 7.248, 6.248, 8.361, 5.520, 5.272, 7.000, 7.344, 7.544, 6.376, 10.137, 6.928, 8.280, 7.840, 5.336, 5.872, 7.976, 6.224, 11.897, 8.720, 6.512, 7.256, 6.591, 7.864, 5.960, 6.352, 6.056, 14.801, 10.713, 8.184, 5.736, 10.953, 9.873, 6.672, 8.736, 6.888, 4.072, 6.336, 6.296, 5.344, 5.776, 10.129, 6.728, 7.640, 8.016, 5.856, 4.120, 7.080, 6.656, 6.568, 7.056, 6.600, 8.464, 7.040, 6.528, 7.760, 6.560, 6.408, 7.600, 4.559, 6.968, 7.816, 8.361, 9.697, 6.616, 5.720, 6.664, 6.152, 9.512, 12.297, 6.432, 6.968, 7.112, 10.889, 6.960, 9.024, 9.184, 9.697, 5.200, 5.960, 4.728, 7.976, 10.665, 5.704, 6.488, 7.312, 7.848, 7.200, 6.576, 6.936, 6.080, 10.385, 6.472, 8.800, 8.560, 8.032, 6.216, 9.016, 6.976, 6.648, 6.720, 9.888, 6.200, 7.696, 7.088, 10.393, 8.320, 7.296, 7.496, 6.720, 7.208, 6.456, 10.113, 6.144, 5.928, 10.328, 6.952, 9.009, 10.081, 10.369, 5.632, 7.752, 6.624, 6.160, 8.728, 7.224, 8.201, 6.448, 9.408, 8.904, 8.904, 7.048, 7.776, 8.696, 6.831, 5.096, 7.224, 7.048, 5.616, 6.888, 8.369, 5.368, 9.760, 5.256, 7.864, 6.864, 7.616, 7.192, 8.104, 6.240, 5.880, 5.304, 7.240, 7.520, 6.320, 6.248, 9.321, 8.840, 12.073, 7.920, 10.896, 10.009, 7.792, 6.888, 4.736, 9.096, 6.439, 6.984, 7.968, 6.904, 7.144, 5.608, 7.576, 10.880, 6.744, 4.960, 5.848, 5.888, 5.432, 6.664, 6.600, 10.464, 7.512, 7.272, 6.768, 5.936, 6.200, 5.496, 8.680, 6.040, 9.609, 6.648, 9.897, 7.672, 5.679, 6.632, 7.472, 7.544, 10.609, 5.688, 8.889, 9.568, 5.496, 5.088, 8.880, 7.560, 6.832, 6.175, 9.392, 7.168, 5.528, 7.656, 8.840, 9.040, 6.824, 8.664, 7.232, 6.568, 7.088, 9.344, 7.840, 5.712, 7.376, 5.792, 7.056, 5.336, 8.824, 5.440, 7.992, 7.152, 8.120, 5.712, 5.384, 6.736, 8.921, 8.816, 7.184, 3.920, 5.984, 5.432, 7.256, 5.920, 5.640, 8.656, 7.880, 7.344, 9.849, 11.160, 6.664, 7.552, 7.856, 9.424, 6.848, 8.257, 8.472, 8.929, 7.584, 8.288, 6.904, 12.793, 10.921, 5.728, 10.329, 6.831, 7.472, 7.648, 10.873, 7.008, 11.001, 12.441, 7.280, 5.448, 8.849, 8.368, 7.808, 6.592, 7.008, 7.792, 4.920, 6.152, 10.161, 8.744, 10.432, 4.904, 7.544, 6.552, 4.784, 7.064, 8.016, 9.256, 6.064, 7.224, 7.264, 9.921, 9.001, 10.352, 8.704, 4.688, 8.200, 7.088, 14.065, 6.080, 6.639, 5.912, 6.952, 6.768, 9.000, 6.976, 4.632, 6.256, 8.928, 5.168, 8.400, 5.264, 7.280, 7.960, 6.255, 8.464, 8.488, 4.864, 12.489, 9.961, 8.176, 6.048, 6.608, 8.168, 4.912, 7.328, 4.312, 6.208, 6.344, 7.976, 7.776, 8.608, 6.712, 7.728, 6.576, 9.169, 8.465, 7.760, 10.281, 5.896, 6.344, 7.016, 8.152, 6.768, 6.504, 7.392, 6.592, 5.496, 7.496, 6.200, 6.696, 7.872, 5.632, 8.432, 8.720, 5.024, 4.064, 4.952, 6.440, 6.848, 5.088, 6.824, 7.456, 6.008, 4.560, 10.129, 8.096, 9.153, 5.383, 6.432, 6.672, 10.561, 6.904, 7.408, 6.600, 6.464, 5.192, 8.840, 5.984, 8.760, 10.329, 7.272, 4.464, 8.304, 8.072, 5.832, 8.616, 9.016, 5.576, 7.152, 9.304, 7.440, 7.200, 4.992, 9.072, 7.328, 7.168, 9.744, 6.872, 11.673, 8.136, 5.600, 9.792, 6.728, 6.800, 10.681, 5.752, 5.376, 6.896, 6.936, 8.728, 6.520, 7.600, 5.808, 5.648, 9.137, 4.928, 6.856, 8.336, 9.665, 9.417, 6.416, 5.320, 6.720, 7.232, 6.880, 6.672, 8.505, 6.368, 6.992, 8.593, 5.656, 10.633, 8.360, 6.240, 7.272, 7.464, 5.104, 5.472, 5.656, 5.408, 9.897, 7.400, 6.400, 5.056, 6.575, 6.264, 6.984, 7.480, 5.944, 6.127, 5.960, 7.184, 7.928, 5.768, 6.016, 6.016, 5.600, 7.672, 6.736, 9.977, 4.832, 5.752, 7.216, 3.568, 4.984, 6.447, 5.735, 6.408, 4.960, 4.856, 8.640, 7.368, 7.840, 7.848, 11.184, 7.000, 10.944, 7.416, 5.944, 6.576, 5.520, 8.569, 9.609, 4.279, 8.440, 5.488, 7.712, 8.512, 5.392, 8.585, 6.064, 7.920, 7.512, 4.432, 6.752, 6.712, 7.896, 7.559, 12.464, 6.720, 5.776, 10.593, 5.128, 5.799, 7.601, 6.536, 8.392, 9.145, 6.968, 7.200, 6.512, 7.152, 10.817, 8.688, 5.496, 6.664, 6.816, 5.352, 7.616, 9.032, 8.680, 6.064, 5.408, 8.783, 6.192, 7.504, 4.920, 7.648, 6.584, 9.745, 6.207, 7.560, 7.016, 6.256, 6.816, 10.785, 12.825, 6.456, 6.512, 7.944, 7.112, 10.177, 11.416, 6.688, 7.360, 5.872, 9.496, 6.224, 7.663, 4.439, 6.528, 7.320, 7.360, 7.912, 7.960, 9.224, 7.032, 6.656, 7.744, 7.800, 5.664, 5.904, 8.704, 12.945, 7.224, 7.584, 5.872, 6.464, 6.568, 4.912, 8.112, 9.400, 6.568, 7.784, 6.896, 7.224, 7.688, 6.128, 9.216, 5.232, 7.304, 7.624, 10.040, 8.624, 6.912, 7.376, 7.792, 6.264, 8.944, 11.569, 8.848, 6.303, 4.896, 6.216, 8.881, 8.128, 10.489, 4.608, 12.353, 4.816, 4.248, 6.992, 7.104, 6.512, 9.304, 7.432, 6.095, 6.031, 6.776, 10.856, 5.624, 9.104, 9.528, 10.672, 4.304, 6.544, 8.568, 6.047, 6.200, 7.648, 5.808, 6.880, 6.864, 6.624, 6.504, 4.783, 6.936, 5.472, 7.432, 12.456, 5.432, 8.824, 8.736, 7.544, 7.912, 4.928, 6.168, 5.688, 5.560, 6.224, 6.112, 6.640, 5.184, 10.289, 7.624, 6.320, 9.184, 6.104, 4.168, 6.920, 6.184, 6.008, 5.280, 4.864, 8.880, 4.368, 7.720, 6.495, 6.064, 5.800, 7.192, 5.791, 9.376, 5.736, 6.112, 7.728, 7.168, 8.944, 6.992, 6.552, 7.408, 6.200, 7.224, 8.304, 7.736, 9.776, 8.256, 5.680, 7.128, 4.672, 5.440, 7.888, 7.504, 5.384, 7.904, 7.832, 6.744, 10.464, 7.600, 7.976, 5.808, 4.952, 5.408, 7.024, 6.744, 7.424, 7.088, 7.056, 5.976, 5.448, 7.112, 7.680, 4.224, 9.528, 9.816, 5.176, 9.624, 5.704, 8.688, 7.568, 7.120, 4.791, 6.624, 8.928, 5.352, 6.584, 7.288, 6.448, 8.000, 10.201, 7.672, 8.768, 6.992, 6.328, 5.431, 5.152, 11.001, 8.752, 7.320, 8.865, 7.528, 4.855, 7.808, 5.504, 7.376, 10.992, 8.672, 6.688, 6.728, 8.624, 5.512, 7.264, 6.175, 11.745, 7.016, 8.864, 11.281, 4.783, 5.872, 7.656, 6.392, 7.416, 13.937, 7.096, 5.656, 8.656, 8.400, 6.496, 7.512, 9.384, 10.200, 9.320, 4.552, 5.232, 7.040, 7.136, 8.864, 6.584, 6.784, 8.167, 7.856, 9.144, 13.280, 10.608, 5.527, 5.207, 10.840, 8.112, 7.336, 4.527, 6.952, 6.280, 8.232, 7.792, 6.280, 6.712, 4.744, 7.047, 11.024, 7.408, 6.272, 8.776, 9.520, 6.063, 7.016, 8.128, 11.904, 4.992, 4.919, 6.168, 9.880, 9.336, 7.720, 8.232, 6.816, 6.192, 6.568, 5.560, 8.224, 7.880, 9.552, 5.744, 9.353, 9.576, 7.920, 5.984, 7.064, 11.833, 6.496, 5.680, 9.144, 8.528, 8.208, 10.961, 5.592, 4.224, 7.008, 8.064, 7.344, 8.008, 7.472, 12.345, 7.632, 7.752, 8.392, 6.616, 8.376, 10.072, 7.920, 9.161, 6.656, 6.088, 8.768, 7.849, 9.944, 4.832, 7.416, 5.615, 5.208, 8.488, 6.232, 6.808, 6.136, 7.048, 7.624, 6.072, 6.504, 9.465, 7.280, 5.688, 8.377, 7.576, 5.784, 7.000, 7.920, 8.824, 9.096, 8.408, 7.848, 5.040, 7.216, 7.297, 5.368, 7.505, 5.368, 7.568, 6.040, 6.984, 5.200, 5.424, 4.672, 6.440, 8.457, 6.256, 7.752, 9.665, 7.904, 6.664, 6.712, 5.559, 7.816


 = *7.386*

Best average of 100: 6.047, 6.200, 7.648, 5.808, 6.880, 6.864, 6.624, 6.504, 4.783, 6.936, 5.472, 7.432, (12.456), 5.432, 8.824, 8.736, 7.544, 7.912, 4.928, 6.168, 5.688, 5.560, 6.224, 6.112, 6.640, 5.184, 10.289, 7.624, 6.320, 9.184, 6.104, (4.168), 6.920, 6.184, 6.008, 5.280, 4.864, 8.880, 4.368, 7.720, 6.495, 6.064, 5.800, 7.192, 5.791, 9.376, 5.736, 6.112, 7.728, 7.168, 8.944, 6.992, 6.552, 7.408, 6.200, 7.224, 8.304, 7.736, 9.776, 8.256, 5.680, 7.128, 4.672, 5.440, 7.888, 7.504, 5.384, 7.904, 7.832, 6.744, 10.464, 7.600, 7.976, 5.808, 4.952, 5.408, 7.024, 6.744, 7.424, 7.088, 7.056, 5.976, 5.448, 7.112, 7.680, 4.224, 9.528, 9.816, 5.176, 9.624, 5.704, 8.688, 7.568, 7.120, 4.791, 6.624, 8.928, 5.352, 6.584, 7.288 = *6.874* (binde btfo)

Best average of 50: 6.416, 5.320, 6.720, 7.232, 6.880, 6.672, 8.505, 6.368, 6.992, 8.593, 5.656, (10.633), 8.360, 6.240, 7.272, 7.464, 5.104, 5.472, 5.656, 5.408, 9.897, 7.400, 6.400, 5.056, 6.575, 6.264, 6.984, 7.480, 5.944, 6.127, 5.960, 7.184, 7.928, 5.768, 6.016, 6.016, 5.600, 7.672, 6.736, 9.977, 4.832, 5.752, 7.216, (3.568), 4.984, 6.447, 5.735, 6.408, 4.960, 4.856 = *6.552*

Best average of 12: (3.792), 5.480, 4.815, 5.680, (9.448), 5.008, 5.256, 6.752, 5.792, 6.288, 7.048, 4.392 = *5.651*

Best average of 5: (7.232), 4.768, (3.792), 5.480, 4.815 = *5.021*

also, hooray for post #500


----------



## soup (May 7, 2014)

21x21puzzle (440puzzle): 32:48.510, 31868 moves, 16.188 tps

edit: video related


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 7, 2014)

soup said:


> http://i.imgur.com/ifl0wZg.png
> 
> 21x21puzzle (440puzzle): 32:48.510, 31868 moves, 16.188 tps
> 
> ...



21:07.079/24930/19.644 slow


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 7, 2014)

99 puzzle 2:07.014


----------



## soup (May 7, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> 21:07.079/24930/19.644 slow



such macros
many O(n^2)
wow


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 7, 2014)

soup said:


> such macros
> many O(n^2)
> wow



lel

stop using mouse if you want to be fast then


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 8, 2014)

2:04.471 99 puzzle!


----------



## TheRedBull (May 8, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> 2:04.471 99 puzzle!



I've got a 18.737 on the 15 puzzle.
I started doing sliding puzzles yesterday.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 8, 2014)

yay ~30% of last solve


----------



## scottishcuber (May 8, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> TPS: 29.576



what the ****


----------



## Sajwo (May 8, 2014)

Ben's lying



Spoiler



cuz its impossible lel


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 8, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> what the ****



shift+down on 10x10 with no handshift will do this which counts as 9 moves so on 50x50 you can hold shift and do DRULDRULDRUL fast and get like 400 tps


----------



## scottishcuber (May 8, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> shift+down on 10x10 with no handshift will do this which counts as 9 moves so on 50x50 you can hold shift and do DRULDRULDRUL fast and get like 400 tps



I thought so. Any reason why it shouldn't be one move?


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 8, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I thought so. Any reason why it shouldn't be one move?



if everything is in single tile moves then movecounts will be comparable


----------



## vcuber13 (May 8, 2014)

Wouldn't it inflate your move count though?


----------



## soup (May 9, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Ben's lying
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not with the new macros, it's not. In fact, did you know ben's TPS grows by about O(n) along with puzzle size? which means that instead of times growing by roughly O(n^3) like they're supposed to, ben's times only grow by about O(n^2) now. That's totally legit and honest solve, guys! World record!

>inb4 "HURR MOUSE DOES THAT TOO"


----------



## Bindedsa (May 10, 2014)

15 Puzzle PBs
6.690 Average of 100 Rebeat soup, I'm coming for you qqwref.
6.515 Sub soup

Also finally got a successful 8puzzle BLD Average of 100: 3.233, not great, but I was very careful after 70 solves.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 10, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 15 Puzzle PBs
> 6.690 Average of 100 Rebeat soup, I'm coming for you qqwref.
> 6.515 Sub soup
> 
> Also finally got a successful 8puzzle BLD Average of 100: 3.233, not great, but I was very careful after 70 solves.



soup is trying to beat you now and he just got 0.001 away from the avg50 lel


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 10, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 15 Puzzle PBs
> 6.690 Average of 100 Rebeat soup, I'm coming for you qqwref.
> 6.515 Sub soup
> 
> Also finally got a successful 8puzzle BLD Average of 100: 3.233, not great, but I was very careful after 70 solves.



soup 6.360 avg50/6.525 avg100


----------



## soup (May 10, 2014)

15puzzle avg1000:


Spoiler



5.896, 6.672, 6.584, 7.952, 8.744, 8.296, 8.536, 6.664, 6.784, 7.800, 8.584, 4.856, 6.768, 6.664, 10.023, 7.783, 11.497, 6.984, 6.296, 7.592, 9.008, 6.584, 10.193, 5.432, 4.312, 8.464, 11.256, 7.568, 6.048, 9.337, 7.128, 6.672, 10.752, 4.176, 7.112, 5.072, 5.760, 6.927, 7.096, 7.184, 5.352, 9.609, 8.576, 5.488, 6.144, 6.896, 7.680, 7.088, 6.120, 6.968, 6.072, 5.696, 5.344, 7.624, 7.704, 6.088, 6.936, 6.416, 9.089, 5.224, 7.472, 7.552, 7.080, 8.504, 7.992, 7.864, 6.856, 5.632, 6.912, 6.704, 7.528, 8.072, 8.096, 7.368, 6.960, 7.328, 7.736, 8.480, 7.528, 5.280, 7.120, 6.744, 5.768, 10.473, 6.848, 8.432, 6.144, 7.961, 5.792, 9.473, 7.216, 6.032, 4.927, 8.488, 8.208, 5.672, 7.328, 9.224, 6.600, 8.945, 8.656, 6.208, 6.416, 6.736, 7.496, 7.144, 8.320, 7.672, 5.848, 14.521, 6.528, 5.816, 8.689, 7.408, 7.448, 7.088, 6.031, 4.040, 9.473, 6.600, 10.961, 7.736, 7.440, 6.423, 7.384, 5.968, 7.112, 5.896, 5.599, 6.168, 6.936, 7.856, 6.144, 8.176, 7.392, 7.448, 8.256, 9.865, 10.505, 7.504, 5.911, 7.984, 4.976, 5.680, 6.184, 8.265, 7.040, 6.256, 5.272, 8.000, 10.569, 6.096, 8.608, 6.383, 8.641, 6.264, 6.120, 5.472, 5.968, 7.104, 5.664, 6.656, 7.160, 8.024, 4.904, 8.609, 8.152, 5.631, 6.552, 5.696, 5.176, 5.728, 5.480, 7.408, 6.368, 8.392, 6.808, 5.440, 6.952, 4.896, 6.752, 7.120, 9.073, 5.504, 5.656, 7.208, 7.328, 6.264, 8.768, 7.152, 5.959, 8.448, 8.416, 7.784, 5.344, 8.648, 4.792, 6.064, 6.096, 5.816, 7.632, 6.408, 9.145, 7.953, 5.464, 7.640, 7.192, 6.976, 7.160, 7.824, 7.736, 7.496, 8.584, 9.745, 6.944, 8.000, 5.944, 5.680, 9.440, 8.696, 5.928, 5.840, 8.472, 8.231, 6.055, 8.672, 10.832, 7.176, 6.000, 8.760, 6.832, 5.512, 10.800, 7.152, 7.064, 5.488, 5.967, 7.976, 6.535, 6.432, 4.112, 8.144, 7.928, 7.256, 9.096, 5.464, 6.216, 9.040, 9.440, 7.696, 8.599, 6.184, 8.144, 7.264, 7.640, 8.072, 8.552, 6.015, 4.735, 5.679, 7.792, 9.176, 7.016, 7.191, 5.168, 5.792, 5.575, 6.616, 7.064, 10.440, 5.648, 7.200, 7.752, 6.088, 10.920, 6.704, 6.536, 8.736, 7.056, 5.016, 6.768, 5.463, 6.856, 7.376, 6.576, 7.904, 9.896, 9.280, 6.728, 6.224, 7.176, 9.344, 7.152, 5.736, 4.928, 8.776, 5.672, 7.688, 10.385, 5.072, 6.008, 7.656, 7.640, 8.640, 7.024, 6.400, 7.808, 8.600, 6.480, 9.304, 9.321, 10.449, 6.936, 7.312, 4.528, 6.175, 6.760, 5.800, 9.360, 6.016, 5.968, 7.768, 5.568, 7.592, 5.680, 6.048, 4.800, 7.592, 6.376, 5.952, 6.872, 5.696, 6.264, 6.456, 6.455, 7.288, 7.096, 5.272, 5.976, 7.288, 6.816, 5.192, 7.368, 8.192, 8.024, 5.647, 5.960, 7.664, 8.519, 6.575, 5.079, 8.192, 5.911, 9.440, 5.136, 8.784, 4.760, 7.112, 5.903, 5.488, 5.936, 5.312, 6.816, 6.344, 5.624, 5.375, 11.424, 7.520, 5.240, 7.544, 4.856, 6.952, 6.312, 7.712, 6.216, 6.671, 5.072, 7.536, 5.400, 5.744, 6.872, 9.304, 6.623, 7.064, 6.952, 5.040, 7.472, 7.384, 6.216, 5.639, 14.760, 4.496, 4.960, 8.616, 8.944, 7.496, 9.696, 6.152, 10.352, 7.032, 11.384, 7.320, 6.984, 8.375, 6.752, 4.840, 6.912, 6.576, 9.432, 6.568, 5.968, 7.344, 7.856, 5.608, 6.192, 8.616, 6.864, 3.935, 6.080, 5.400, 6.552, 5.640, 4.984, 6.175, 5.880, 3.904, 6.031, 7.344, 7.016, 4.336, 13.080, 11.736, 7.167, 4.983, 7.176, 8.352, 7.296, 8.303, 8.024, 6.735, 7.624, 4.952, 5.624, 6.904, 6.184, 7.336, 6.751, 8.017, 6.864, 5.912, 7.936, 9.064, 7.944, 6.824, 7.880, 7.136, 9.209, 7.760, 6.168, 9.801, 8.848, 6.072, 6.368, 4.255, 6.575, 8.264, 7.688, 4.880, 6.960, 6.768, 6.112, 7.080, 9.735, 8.912, 7.400, 7.824, 8.272, 5.848, 5.176, 6.631, 9.216, 9.472, 6.584, 5.864, 9.024, 9.288, 8.640, 6.128, 6.232, 5.064, 8.208, 9.896, 7.120, 10.257, 8.688, 8.600, 8.960, 5.624, 7.456, 4.432, 6.696, 9.128, 6.760, 7.512, 5.911, 6.672, 6.968, 6.768, 4.328, 5.376, 8.032, 10.096, 8.752, 7.048, 6.520, 7.560, 7.760, 8.000, 8.040, 8.536, 7.776, 8.944, 5.448, 6.928, 4.440, 5.760, 11.929, 5.808, 8.520, 4.984, 5.704, 6.264, 5.536, 6.543, 4.952, 6.648, 5.600, 7.368, 5.991, 9.288, 9.464, 7.128, 5.679, 7.312, 8.168, 7.376, 6.720, 5.535, 14.577, 9.256, 5.816, 10.376, 6.808, 7.927, 7.376, 8.664, 7.752, 6.408, 7.256, 9.072, 5.399, 6.224, 5.640, 5.608, 6.384, 9.456, 7.784, 8.312, 5.104, 5.576, 4.711, 7.760, 6.807, 7.672, 6.560, 6.416, 6.400, 7.624, 6.696, 5.856, 11.528, 6.768, 4.728, 5.024, 7.256, 6.680, 5.328, 6.568, 8.440, 6.280, 5.144, 5.304, 6.112, 4.976, 9.720, 6.760, 5.784, 6.056, 6.080, 9.873, 4.976, 8.952, 7.208, 5.368, 5.672, 6.696, 9.488, 5.848, 6.055, 7.184, 5.944, 12.168, 5.744, 5.992, 6.040, 8.111, 6.616, 8.560, 4.015, 7.336, 5.280, 5.608, 7.208, 5.608, 4.600, 6.792, 7.232, 8.800, 7.008, 7.839, 5.664, 8.152, 6.552, 6.904, 6.272, 6.088, 6.855, 4.256, 7.911, 6.712, 6.216, 5.887, 9.560, 6.248, 7.615, 5.448, 8.480, 7.760, 5.104, 5.895, 6.144, 7.144, 6.583, 5.944, 6.143, 8.416, 6.360, 5.152, 6.688, 4.632, 5.111, 7.408, 6.424, 6.016, 10.088, 7.424, 6.720, 5.864, 4.808, 5.184, 5.272, 4.944, 5.320, 6.104, 7.096, 6.024, 8.008, 6.184, 5.792, 4.880, 7.312, 9.024, 7.128, 6.792, 4.200, 5.360, 4.768, 5.672, 8.328, 10.833, 6.000, 5.568, 7.136, 8.496, 7.448, 5.328, 7.688, 8.000, 7.656, 6.304, 6.648, 9.728, 5.376, 9.624, 9.072, 6.431, 7.160, 5.631, 6.760, 8.993, 9.521, 5.336, 6.456, 5.552, 7.824, 8.832, 6.680, 6.872, 7.232, 6.728, 5.392, 4.384, 5.528, 8.968, 6.896, 7.768, 6.816, 7.304, 7.672, 7.216, 9.008, 5.592, 6.880, 6.112, 7.096, 7.720, 5.392, 11.769, 7.240, 10.329, 8.016, 6.184, 6.992, 9.880, 4.352, 6.736, 7.744, 6.320, 9.176, 7.376, 8.456, 14.993, 4.656, 5.744, 8.696, 5.744, 5.392, 7.936, 6.912, 10.545, 5.752, 6.480, 7.040, 8.600, 6.000, 7.952, 7.464, 5.736, 5.736, 5.744, 5.680, 6.848, 9.809, 6.616, 5.312, 4.216, 6.960, 5.120, 5.384, 7.432, 6.776, 7.296, 7.584, 5.184, 7.424, 5.248, 5.760, 6.880, 5.696, 6.536, 7.088, 4.432, 6.000, 5.944, 7.456, 4.848, 4.688, 5.664, 5.496, 6.984, 7.536, 6.264, 7.120, 5.136, 9.361, 5.432, 6.776, 6.960, 6.071, 9.976, 8.920, 7.672, 6.320, 7.784, 6.008, 6.135, 6.408, 6.544, 7.720, 5.640, 6.048, 6.392, 6.256, 7.816, 5.376, 6.832, 9.537, 7.608, 5.720, 7.248, 8.905, 7.576, 10.729, 5.056, 5.640, 7.984, 8.816, 5.544, 7.032, 4.896, 6.800, 6.639, 7.159, 6.016, 7.368, 9.311, 7.952, 6.824, 8.679, 8.000, 8.272, 3.911, 8.760, 6.744, 7.608, 6.240, 6.239, 7.512, 4.703, 4.552, 6.616, 8.448, 6.664, 4.976, 6.472, 5.816, 5.912, 5.800, 4.696, 7.152, 5.320, 8.288, 9.248, 6.488, 6.512, 4.840, 7.864, 4.352, 6.344, (16.137), 6.912, 7.280, 6.168, 7.904, 5.552, 5.600, 6.720, 6.408, 8.048, 7.560, 7.856, 4.320, 7.760, 5.616, 6.335, 7.040, 8.512, 6.576, 7.656, 7.872, 9.407, 11.304, 11.376, 5.448, 8.376, 6.600, 6.848, 3.823, 7.040, 8.200, 7.503, 7.703, 6.424, 5.896, 9.560, 8.152, 7.368, 8.288, 6.935, 6.928, 7.168, 5.120, 4.880, 5.352, 6.320, 10.720, 8.200, 5.424, 5.824, 8.336, 6.504, 5.704, 8.072, 10.009, 8.112, 6.936, 5.248, 6.416, 8.128, 7.519, (3.592), 8.464, 8.569, 5.416, 7.616, 6.336, 7.888, 7.872, 9.280, 11.305, 5.160, 7.376, 7.176, 6.392, 6.776, 4.144, 6.528, 8.248, 5.152, 6.816, 7.968, 7.064, 8.585, 7.608, 8.040, 5.248, 6.848, 6.472, 5.360, 4.832, 7.072, 6.744, 5.680, 5.839, 7.104, 4.560, 6.272, 6.288, 7.168, 5.176, 5.728, 6.160, 6.912, 8.569, 8.376, 10.729, 5.672, 5.239, 5.536, 5.320, 7.592, 4.984, 7.016, 4.952, 5.248, 7.824, 11.905, 7.728, 4.928, 6.296


 = *7.032*

*Session bests* (blue # = pb)
Best average of 5: (5.864), (4.808), 5.184, 5.272, 4.944 = 5.133

Best average of 12: (4.808), 5.184, 5.272, 4.944, 5.320, 6.104, 7.096, 6.024, (8.008), 6.184, 5.792, 4.880 = 5.680

Best average of 50: 4.256, 7.911, 6.712, 6.216, 5.887, 9.560, 6.248, 7.615, 5.448, 8.480, 7.760, 5.104, 5.895, 6.144, 7.144, 6.583, 5.944, 6.143, 8.416, 6.360, 5.152, 6.688, 4.632, 5.111, 7.408, 6.424, 6.016, (10.088), 7.424, 6.720, 5.864, 4.808, 5.184, 5.272, 4.944, 5.320, 6.104, 7.096, 6.024, 8.008, 6.184, 5.792, 4.880, 7.312, 9.024, 7.128, 6.792, (4.200), 5.360, 4.768 = *6.360*

Best average of 100: 6.768, 4.728, 5.024, 7.256, 6.680, 5.328, 6.568, 8.440, 6.280, 5.144, 5.304, 6.112, 4.976, 9.720, 6.760, 5.784, 6.056, 6.080, 9.873, 4.976, 8.952, 7.208, 5.368, 5.672, 6.696, 9.488, 5.848, 6.055, 7.184, 5.944, (12.168), 5.744, 5.992, 6.040, 8.111, 6.616, 8.560, (4.015), 7.336, 5.280, 5.608, 7.208, 5.608, 4.600, 6.792, 7.232, 8.800, 7.008, 7.839, 5.664, 8.152, 6.552, 6.904, 6.272, 6.088, 6.855, 4.256, 7.911, 6.712, 6.216, 5.887, 9.560, 6.248, 7.615, 5.448, 8.480, 7.760, 5.104, 5.895, 6.144, 7.144, 6.583, 5.944, 6.143, 8.416, 6.360, 5.152, 6.688, 4.632, 5.111, 7.408, 6.424, 6.016, 10.088, 7.424, 6.720, 5.864, 4.808, 5.184, 5.272, 4.944, 5.320, 6.104, 7.096, 6.024, 8.008, 6.184, 5.792, 4.880, 7.312 = *6.525*


----------



## soup (May 12, 2014)

2x2 - 5x5 slidysim relay in *20.338*, *332 moves*, 16.324tps



Spoiler: Times



5x5: 12.289
4x4: 5.089
3x3: 2.312
2x2: 0.648





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 5x5




720212242155146324171216819231311918101
DDLLLUUUURDLDRULDDDRUULDDRURDLLURDLURRRRULLDDUDURRDLLURRDLLULLURDLURRRRDLLURURDDLLLURRDLURRDLUUDUULDDRULDRULLLDRRULLDRDLUUURDLDURDLURDDLURRRRUULDLDRRULLLDLURRDLLURDLURURRDDLLURUDRULDRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRULDRRULLLDRRULDLU

12.289, 217 moves = 17.658tps





Spoiler: 4x4




351311172614109415812
DDLDLLURRRDLLLUURDDLURRRULLDRRDLLURULDLURRRDLLUURDLLRRDLULDRRULLURRDLURRDLLUL

5.089, 77 moves = 15.131tps





Spoiler: 3x3




67418235
RRDLUURDDLUUDDUULDDRULURRDLULDRUL

2.312, 33 moves = 14.273tps





Spoiler: 2x2




231
LDRUL

0.648, 5 moves = 7.716tps


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 14, 2014)

15x15 sliding puzzle 6:36.839


----------



## TDM (Jun 1, 2014)

Didn't see this coming.
15 puzzle (4x4) in *3.854*, *39 moves*, 10.119tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




191521334111012514687

DRDLURRDLUURRDLLURURDDLULULDDRUULDDRUUL



Sub-ben's Ao5.

Session average (5 solves): 8.381, 8.100, (8.731), 8.380, (3.854) = 8.287 is also a decent Ao5.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 1, 2014)

TDM said:


> Didn't see this coming.
> 15 puzzle (4x4) in *3.854*, *39 moves*, 10.119tps
> 
> 
> ...



move optimal solution, nice !

I got 2.543 with the same solution


----------



## TDM (Jun 1, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> move optimal solution, nice !
> 
> I got 2.543 with the same solution


That was optimal? It was just a normal but lucky solve for me, no influencing the next step like I think you do (? I've only watched a few the videos you've posted here)... I guess I won't be beating my movecount PB for a long time.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 1, 2014)

TDM said:


> That was optimal? It was just a normal but lucky solve for me, no influencing the next step like I think you do (? I've only watched a few the videos you've posted here)... I guess I won't be beating my movecount PB for a long time.



yeah 39 was optimal for that scramble, it just happened to be a solution that was intuitive with low slackness between regions (ie. you didnt have to do seemingly random moves during 1234 to force an 8puzzle skip or something silly like that)


----------



## TDM (Jun 3, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.487, 60 moves, 10.935tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




235411916101415781312

DDLURRDLLDRRULLURRDLUULDRURDLLDRULURRDLLDLURULDRRDLLUURRDLLU



I think my second best time.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> 15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.487, 60 moves, 10.935tps[/spoiler]
> 
> I think my second best time.



Nice. I just got a 5.413 (54 moves, 9.976tps) today.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> 15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.487, 60 moves, 10.935tps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2.718/42/15.453 (yay e)

LDRRULDRDLLURRDLLDRRUULDLLURRRDLLLUURDRULL


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 4, 2014)

first 2 in a while (might be my second fastest solve ever)

2.383/33 moves/13.848 tps

6 1 3 0
5 2 4 8
15 7 11 13
14 10 9 12

UURRRDDLLULDRRULURDRULULDRURDLLLU

slow tps because double/triple moves

also 4.247 avg5/4.756 avg12


----------



## TDM (Jun 4, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.685, 50 moves, 8.795tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




141310124295813111576

DDDRURULLDRRRDLLLURRRULLURRDLDLUURDDLURULDLURRDLLU



My TPS has pretty much died recently, and cold hands don't help.

E: Decent TPS for once.

15 puzzle (4x4) in 6.183, 58 moves, 9.381tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




987126114214151313510

DDDLUULDDRUURDDLUULDRURDLURRDDLULUURDLDRURDLUULLDDRUURDLLU



E2: These are all within 20ish solves of each other.

15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.794, 59 moves, 10.183tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




213391574106811511412

RDLLURRUULDRDULDRURDLLDRRULULURDRULLDDRULDRRULLULDRDLUURDLU



E3: wtf...?

15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.553, 55 moves, 9.905tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




156112104821359311714

LLDDRDLULDRUULDRURDRDLLURULURRDLLDRRULLURDDLUULDRRULDLU



E4: 15 puzzle (4x4) in 6.067, 56 moves, 9.230tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




271181153614913105124

DRULLDLUUURDDLURDDLURRURULLDRRULLDDRRUULDLURDLDRULURDLLU



E5: I failed, should've been sub-60 movecount.

15 puzzle (4x4) in 8.608, 64 moves, 7.435tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




132314184115612157910

RRDDLLURRULDLLDRRRULUDRULULDRURDLLU*RL*LD*RRDULL*DRRULLDRRUULDRULDLU



*5.685*, 10.925, 10.005, 9.367, 10.576, 8.160, 11.144, 8.898, 7.181, 9.603, 9.953, 9.373, *6.183*, 9.143, 9.410, 13.672, 7.547, 12.957, 13.094, 12.283, *5.794*, 10.138, 8.079, 12.429, *5.553*, 11.938, 8.143, 13.029, 10.253, 8.496, 8.854, *6.067*, 9.723, 11.390, 8.871, 10.701, 11.088, *8.608*


----------



## TDM (Jun 4, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> Woah how do u do sub 6 15 puzzle?!?!?! I takes me like 50 secs!


Very lucky scrambles. I average sub-10 on a good day, 10.5ish now.


----------



## TDM (Jun 4, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.320, 62 moves, 11.654tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




127849351510121311146

LURRULLDRDLURULDRRULDRRULLLURRDLLDRRULLDRRULLURDRULDLURDRULDLU


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 4, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> I tried your scramble it took me 51.103 sec aaargh how are u so fast! And how do u know how many moves u made?



You are using the 15 puzzle sim right?


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> 15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.320, 62 moves, 11.654tps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2.897/50/17.259
URDLLURDRULDLUURDRULDRRULLLURDLDRRULLDRRUULLDRRULL

edit: yay 99puzzle

1:58.719, (2:13.927), (1:56.847), 1:59.160, 1:57.824 = 1:58.567 avg5


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 4, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> edit: yay 99puzzle
> 
> 1:58.719, (2:13.927), (1:56.847), 1:59.160, 1:57.824 = 1:58.567 avg5



wat 1:59.970 avg12/1:57.738 avg5/1:51.279 single


----------



## TDM (Jun 4, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> 2.897/50/17.259


How do you import scrambles?


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> How do you import scrambles?



this


----------



## soup (Jun 4, 2014)

dsbias said:


> this



copy-paste

edit: 




6.393 avg100

bonus: 4.911 avg5/5.638 avg12/6.279 avg50


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 5, 2014)

soup said:


> copy-paste



yes just copy the scramble to your clipboard (make sure you insert the 0 that i forgot to make exist in the reconstructions) then just click on the puzzle and do ctrl+v


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 5, 2014)

20x20 slidy 13:48.607


----------



## soup (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 5, 2014)

soup said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYJnl6tVup8



gneiss solve but you should try and stop pausing when you are clearing (stuff like L10 pause U5 pause R10 pause D5 pause, 0:50)


----------



## TDM (Jun 5, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.503, 60 moves, 10.903tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




1012025115118643791314

RULULDRDLURURDRDLLUURRDLURULLDRRULLDRULLDRRDLLURRULLDRDLURUL



E: Since updating from v16.0 I've had a lot more easy scrambles.

15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.817, 56 moves, 9.627tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




615391314121427118510

ULLDRULDLURURDLURRDDLULUURDLDRUURDDLLLURULDRRDLLURURDLUL



E2: The scramble after that one.

15 puzzle (4x4) in 7.272, 67 moves, 9.213tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




569141110815147133212

RDLURDULLDDRULURDRULDRDLLUUURDDDLUUULDDDRUURDDLURULLURDLDRULURDRULL


----------



## TDM (Jun 6, 2014)

Second best time/movecount... huge pause at the end.

15 puzzle (4x4) in 4.961, 45 moves, 9.071tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




294561310317111415812

DRULDDRULLLDRULURRDLURURDDLULURDDLULDRURULDLU


----------



## TDM (Jun 6, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 7.357, 62 moves, 8.427tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




2341115012814137101596

RUULDDRUULDDLLDRRRULLUURDLDRURDLURDLULLDRRULULDRURDLDRUULLDRUL



Turn slowly to improve turning accuracy, still make mistakes.

E: This is how bad my turning accuracy is (not an accomplishment):

15 puzzle (4x4) in 11.550, 106 moves, 9.177tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




1050117141412215836913

URULDRDLURRDLLLURDRUUURDLUL*DRLU*DRDLURDDLULURRDLURRDLLUULDRR*UD*RULLDRRULD*LR*DLUURDL*RUL**RDL*DRULURDLLURDRULLDRUL


----------



## TDM (Jun 6, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I forgot it at my last comp, and I got parity both times, so 2 DNF's, I'm hoping I don't forget it at Nottingham or my history will be 4 DNF's


I'd just properly learn a parity alg if I were you; the chance of getting parity (1/2) is so high it's very likely to come up 2-3 times. Better not risk not knowing/forgetting the alg.

15 puzzle (4x4) in 6.182, 55 moves, 8.897tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




124814103257191561113




E2: too pro
15 puzzle (4x4) in 16.001, 140 moves, 8.749tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




128912153610117145134

LDRDLUUURDDLURDRDLLURRRDLUURULLLDRRULDRRULLLDRURDLDRU*LR*RDLURDLLULDRURDLUULDRURDL*DRLU*DRULURD*LULRRLDLRRDLRULURLDLRRDLRU*LLUR*RDLURLDRUL*RDLULDRUL
Bold = useless moves



E3: should've been sub-50

15 puzzle (4x4) in 8.119, 53 moves, 6.528tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




124157136931421851110

DDLULDDRUULDLDRRURDLLURUURDDLURDLLLURRULLDRURDL*LUDR*UL



53-4 = 49


----------



## TDM (Jun 7, 2014)

My TPS has suddenly improved. Non-rolling TPS PB Ao5: 11.241.

15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.984, 64 moves, 10.695tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




124146173521511891310

RDLDRURULLDLDRRURDLULURRDLURULLDRRULLDRULLDRRDLLURRDLUURDLULDRUL



11.53 Mo3.
304. 12.88 R2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 U B2 L' B' D' R L' D' B' D2 B R2 U'
305. 10.45 R2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U R2 U F2 U2 F' U B U2 F'
306. 11.26 B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 U' R2 F' U L' D' L2 B R' U R2 L D'

E2: 351. 10.58 U' R2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 D' B2 D' U R' D' R2 L F L2 D B F'
With one eye closed.


----------



## TDM (Jun 8, 2014)

Good TPS, almost sub-6.

15 puzzle (4x4) in 6.108, 74 moves, 12.115tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




147132610511123159148

LDRURDLDRURULLDLDRRULLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLUURDLLDRULLURDDLURURDLULDRRULLDRUL


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 8, 2014)

8x8 sliding puzzle 59.012 avg12/56.111 avg5/54.143 single

55.304, 1:03.856, (54.143), 55.727, 57.303, 56.192, 56.736, 1:02.816, (1:04.303), 1:02.087, 58.128, 1:02.879


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 8, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> 8x8 sliding puzzle 59.012 avg12/56.111 avg5/54.143 single
> 
> 55.304, 1:03.856, (54.143), 55.727, 57.303, 56.192, 56.736, 1:02.816, (1:04.303), 1:02.087, 58.128, 1:02.879



51.639 single


----------



## soup (Jun 10, 2014)

new best for 16x16 (255) puzzle.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 13, 2014)

11x11 sliding puzzle 2:34.120 and 50.240 8x8


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 13, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> 11x11 sliding puzzle 2:34.120



What method?


----------



## TDM (Jun 19, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in *3.769*, *39 moves*, 10.348tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




172894111553106121413

LDLUULDDRURUULLDRRULDRRULDRDLULLURRDLLU



lol
Movecount is tied PB, so it doesn't show up as blue on the sim but does on the reconstruction...


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 19, 2014)

15 puzzle in 4.937s, 53 moves, 10.735tps	



Spoiler



14 2 3 4
0 7 13 1
9 5 10 15
12 8 6 11	

LLLURRDLDRURDLUDLURRULLDRUURDDLULDRULURDLLDRRULULDRUL


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 19, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 15 puzzle in 4.937s, 53 moves, 10.735tps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lololo sub chj

3.455/59/17.076 on that scramble


----------



## TDM (Jun 24, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 4.529, 48 moves, 10.598tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




126148345791013111512

DRURULLDDRURRULLDLURRDLLURRULLDRDLUURRDLLURRDLUL


----------



## TDM (Jun 25, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.547, 69 moves, *12.439tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




182315412567101191413

RDRULLDRRDLLURULDRURDLURRDLURULLLDRRULDRRULLDLDRULURDLDRURULLDRRULDLU



didn't feel fast but ok


----------



## TDM (Jun 27, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.947, 69 moves, 11.602tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




111228915451361413710

URRULRRDDLULURDRDLLURRULLURRDLULDDRRUULDLLURRDLDRULLURDLDRURULLDRRULL



quite good TPS

Also 9.124 PB Ao100

15 puzzle (4x4) in 6.217, 76 moves, 12.225tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




237856131210111144915

RDLDRULULDRDLULDRDLURDRRUULDRULURDLLDLUURDLDRUULDRDLURRULLDRURDLLURDRULLDRUL



Sup-12 TPS

Almost as good TPS and more PBs.

Good single

15 puzzle (4x4) in 4.897, 53 moves, 10.823tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




514148137361011921215

RRULDRDLUUULDDRULDLDRRULUURDRULLDLDRRUULDLURDRULLDRUL



Two solves later

15 puzzle (4x4) in 4.197, 50 moves, 11.913tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




521034141569121111378

DDRURDLDRURDLLURULLDRDLURUURDDLUULDDRULURRDLULDRUL


----------



## imvelox (Jul 4, 2014)

8 puzzle (3x3) in *0.423*, *4 moves*, 9.456tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




23145786

ULLU



lel


----------



## TDM (Jul 6, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 4.272, 53 moves, 12.406tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




913415121172136101485

RURDDLUULURDRULLLDRURDLDRURDLLLURULDRURDLDRULLURDRULL



TPS PB is 12.436. High TPS and low movecount is unusual for me.

E: 7.405 Ao12 / 10.964 TPS Ao12


----------



## soup (Jul 7, 2014)

6x6 sliding puzzle (35puzzle): *19.904*, 362 moves, 18.187 tps



Spoiler



Scramble: 15 30 0 7 12 13\28 33 3 22 17 31\2 1 16 6 18 10\21 29 32 11 9 25\34 20 27 4 23 5\35 24 19 26 8 14

Reconstruction: RUURDDLUURDDLUULLDDRUULDRULLDDRUUUULLDRURDLDRUULDDDRUULLDDDRRUULLDDRRURURDLLUULDDRUULLDDRRDUURDLLUURDLDRULUUURDLDRURDLDRURLDUUDDRUDLURDLURRDDLULLLLURDLURULDRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLULLLULURDLDRURDLURRRLDLURRDLLLLDRRRRULUULDDRULURRDDLLURURDRDLLLLURULDRRULLDRDLUULDDRULRRLURDLLURDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRULDRULLLLDRRRULLDRRULDRULLLDRRULLDRRULDLU



edit: 26.522 avg5


----------



## soup (Jul 7, 2014)

20x20 sliding puzzle (399 puzzle) in *24:49.193*



Spoiler



Scramble: 38 137 72 28 267 180 16 188 162 196 198 255 363 310 121 125 32 397 263 238\261 52 77 289 236 41 290 169 59 394 156 60 393 143 98 111 307 288 230 31\34 337 11 276 9 89 345 205 285 373 322 325 294 364 136 245 128 58 227 159\323 46 86 312 131 241 146 151 33 284 190 204 48 112 349 326 29 293 220 133\382 67 135 2 233 339 155 369 3 185 313 361 5 197 301 269 119 199 10 367\226 372 68 356 359 96 90 6 45 352 278 390 64 126 391 73 15 80 342 398\207 286 299 167 277 237 210 201 53 292 141 335 399 341 176 189 54 37 81 150\215 358 247 100 195 217 93 381 74 139 306 395 388 223 370 18 214 208 91 254\187 117 71 379 228 298 231 129 366 303 376 70 43 25 221 191 258 354 92 148\302 371 164 170 84 22 243 328 123 12 240 183 179 378 327 171 116 55 305 105\282 377 383 275 163 4 385 17 62 257 216 270 239 212 281 56 42 124 161 266\154 357 50 1 244 250 177 265 387 95 79 320 109 260 118 97 350 311 331 57\319 40 280 144 184 0 138 27 232 380 242 158 279 274 348 140 213 85 249 76\344 219 36 194 134 338 268 353 172 224 343 130 145 202 296 101 314 99 127 384\297 251 193 365 178 271 78 272 44 160 225 229 153 392 61 300 203 259 332 24\386 351 396 14 152 26 389 87 246 7 200 234 287 94 115 316 113 318 315 39\110 329 355 75 47 273 308 334 248 88 304 262 66 309 102 368 340 165 49 13\106 30 360 252 20 65 166 218 253 291 147 19 104 206 120 122 362 192 330 336\82 174 63 173 69 186 295 181 103 21 235 175 375 35 182 157 149 142 168 264\83 321 222 283 211 333 374 132 23 256 114 347 107 8 51 108 324 346 209 317

Reconstruction: DDDDDDDDRRRRLLLLLLDLDRLDUURDLUUURRDRLDDDLDRLLUUUUUUURDLDRDDDDDLUUUUUURRDUULULDRRULDDRRULLDRRRULLRDLULLDRRRLULDRULULDLUDRDRRUULULLDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDRLURDLLDRRULLDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDLLRRRRRRUUUUURUUUUUDDDDDLULUUDDDRUUUURUUDDDDDDUUUULURRDDDDDUDLLLLLLRUDDDDLDDULDRRULLLDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUURDDLLLLLLDDRRUULLDRDULRRLDRULDRDRDDDLLUUUUUULLDDDDDDDRRUUUUUULLLDDDDDDRDUDLRRRUUUUUUUDLLLLDDDDDDRDRULULDDRRRRUUUUULRULLLLLDLDDDDDLRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRLUUUULLLLLLDDDDLRULDRURRRRRRUURDDLULRURDUUUUUUULLLRRRRRRLLLULRRRRDLLURRRDRUUDDRURULLLDRRRULLLDLDRRRRULULDDRRRULULLLDDRRRULLLLLDRRRULDRRULLDRULDRRRRLDDDDDDDDDLLRUUURDDDLURRRRRULDDLULRUURDDLUULLLDDRRRULULULDLRDRUULDDDRURUULDLDDRRUUULDLLDRDULDRULLDRRRRRRLLURRUULURDLLDDRURULLDDRRULLLDLLLDRRRRRRRLUURDLLLRLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUURRUULLRLURDLUUUULDURUDLURDLDRUURRDRDDDDLULLUUUUDRRDDDDLDLUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUULLLLLDRRURLLLRRRLDRULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDURDRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDULRLLDRRULLLDRULLDRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLURRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDULDRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDLDLRRRRUUUUUUUUULUDLLLLDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDRRRLRRRLUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUULLLLLDDDDRDRLRRRRUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDRRRRRUULUURLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRLUUUURDRDLRDRDLLLUURRDLDULURDDLURULDLDRRULLDRULLLLLLLLULUURDDDLUUUUUDRRRLDLLURDDDDDLUUUUUULDRUUULDRULDDDDDDDLRRDLRULDRUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDRRRLUUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUURRUULDDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRRULDRRDDDDDLLLLLRUUUUUUDRRRRDDDDDLLLLLRUUUUURRRRRDDDDLLLLDLRURRRDLLLLUUUUUUDRRDLDDDRRURDDLURRDLLLLLLRUUUULDLDDDRRUUUULLDDDDRRUURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLRUUURUUUUUUURRURLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULULDLDRURULLLDRRRURRULLLRDRRUUDULLDLLDRRRRULLLLLLRRRDRRRURDLLLLULLDLRRRRRDDDDDDDLULLUUUUUURRDDLDDRDDDLDLLRDUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUURUUUULLLDRDLUURRRDDDDLUUUUUUUDLDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULDLDDDDDDDRDRUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDRRLDRUUUUUUUULRRRRRRDDDDDDDDRRRRRRDRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRLDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUDRURRRRRDRDDDDLLLLLLLUUUUUURDRDDLLURRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLUUUUDRRRRRRRRUDRDDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRUUUUULLLRRRRRRRRRRUULDLRDRUULLDDDRDRULLDRDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUDLRUUUUULDLDDDDRRUUUULDDDDDRDUUULDDDRUUUUULLDDLDRRRUDDDUULLDDRDUUUULLDDDRRRUUULLLDDDRRRUURRDLDLUUUUUUUUUUDDDRUUULDDUUDDDDRUUUULDDRULDDDDRUUULDDDRUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDDRRUUULLDDDDRURUULULDDRRUULLDDDDRDRUUULLDLDRRDLURRDUUULULLDLLDDDRRRRRUUUULDLDRDRUULDLRRLDDRUULDRDLULLLUUUUUUUUUUUURDRLRLLDDRUUUDDDDDUUUUULLDDDRDRUUUULUDLDDDDRRUUUULDLDDDRRUULLDDDDRRUULDLDRRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDLDDDDRDRUUUULLDDDRDRUUUUULDDDDDDDURUUULLDDDDRDRUURULLDDDRUUURDLUULDDDRUULLLLDDDRLDRRRRUUUULLLDLDDDRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLLRLULUUUUUULLLRDLLLURDLURDDLDUUUUUUUDDDDDDUUUUURDDDDDDRDLLUUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUUURDRDDDDDLLUUUURLUDDDDDRDDLUUUUUURRDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDLUURDDDLUUUUUUUURURRDLDDDDDDDDRLLLUUUUURRDRDDDDDLLLUUUUURRDDDDLLUUURRRRRDRDLDLLLUUURLLDDRDLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLULUDDURDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUULULUUULUURULDRRRULDLDRDURUUULUDRDRURDLLURDLURRDRRUULDDRULRLLLLLLDDDDLLRRRRUUUURDLRRRRDDDDLLLLUUUURULDDUUDLDRUUULDLDRDRURRRRDDDDDLLLLUUUUURRRDDDDDDLLLUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUULLLLLLRRLLRRURDRLLLLDDRRRRULLLDRRUULLDRRRRULLLDRLRULDLRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRRRRDLLULLLLLLLLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRLDLLLLURRRDDRRULLDLRRULLLLURRDLLURRDLLURRRRRRDRLDLLLLULRRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRDUULLLLLDRDRRRRRURULLLLRRLDRRRRLLLLLLLRRRURDDRRUULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRURULLLLLLDDDDDDDLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRLLLDRRUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDLRRDRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRDUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRLLURRUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLULDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRRRRUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLDRDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUULLLLLLLUDLDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLUUUUURRRDDDDDDULLLLUURURRRDRDDLLLLUULDDRUUURRRRUDDDDLLLLLLRRULLULUULDDRDDLUDRDDLUURULDDRRDRLDLULRRDLDLLURRDLLURULDDRURRDLLLURDLLURRRRRRRURDUULDDDRUULDDRUULDDLLURRDLLLLULRRRDLLLURRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLLLLLLLLLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLLRLLRRLLURRDLLURDLURRDLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUURRRRDDLLLURRRRLDRUULRRDLLDURRLDRLRULDULDRURDLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLUUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUURDRLDLRLDRURDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLULRRLLDRRUDLURDLURRRRLDLURRRLLLRRDLLLURRDLLURRRRDRLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLUDRRRRRULDLLLURRRRRRLRUUDLDRRUULDLDRRULDRULDLDRUULDDRULRRRRRURULDRDLULDRULLLDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRDLURRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRDRURRLDRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLUURDLLRLLLLLLLLLLURDDRULLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLRURDRLLDUURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDRLLLLLURRRRULDRULLDLRRRRDLLLURRRRDDLDUDLRRUULDDURLURLDDRUULLLLLURRRRRRDRLLLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRLLLLDRRUULDLDRLLDRRRUULLDLLRRLUDRLDLURURDDLRUULLDRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRURLLURRRLDUURDDLLLURRRDLLULDLRRLLLLRRURLLLRRRLLLRLLLLLLLDLDRRLLRUUDLRRULLDRULDRRRULLLRRRLLDRRRULLDLRRRRULLLRDRRULDDRURULLDRDRURDRURULLLLRURRRRLDLLURRRRDLLRRRLLLLURRRRDLLULRRRRLLLLRDLURRRRRLDLLURRRRDLLLLLRURRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLLULRRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLRURRRDLLLLLLLLLRLLLRRRLLLLLLDRULURRDLLURRRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLDRRRULLLDRULLRDRRLUUDDRULURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLDULDRULURRRLDLULRRRRRRLRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLULRRRLLDLURRRRDLLLLRRRLLURRDLLLLLLLLLRRRDDUULLLLRRRRDUDDLLUDDLLLURRRRLDLUURRDDLRRLLURRDRLLURRDUUDLDRRUULULDDRUULDRURDLULURRDDLULURRDLLRRLDRULURRDLLURDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDRLLLRURLDRURDLLURRDLLLLUDRLLLLLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRURRRRRDDLUURLDUDRLURDLULLLLLLLLURRDLLDDRRUULDRRULLDRRRRULLDDRRUULDLRRRULLDLRDRRRULULDLRDRUULDRDRUULDRULDRRULLURRRRDLLURRDLLLRLLLDLRRDLLURLDRLLLDRRURDLURUULUDLDRDRUUULDDRUULDDDRURRDDLURRDLLLURRRLLLRRDLLLLLLUUURDDLRRDLLURRDLLUULDDRULLLLLLDRRURDLLURDLURRRLDLURDLURRRDLLULDRURDLURRDLLURRRRDLLULRURRRDLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURUDLLURRDLLDLURRDLUURRRULDRDLURULDRULLDRRRDLLLURUURDRLLDRURDLDRURDLLURRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRDULLDRURDLLURRDRLLLLLLRRRRRURDLLLLLLURLLLULURDLLURRRDLDRURDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRULLDLRRRRLLRRRLDLLURRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDUDULDLLLLLLURLLLLLRRLRRRLULDLRLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLDUURRDLRULDULDLURRRDLLLLLLLLLDRULURRDRLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRRRRDLLLLLUDRRRRUDRULDLLLLRURRRLDLLLRRRURDLLLLURRDLURRRLLLRRDLLLLLLLLRURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLDDLUURDLUURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRDLLLLDDRUULDRULDDRRULULDDRULRRLULDRRULDRRULLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRDLLLRRRURDLLLLURRRDLLLLLDRLLLLRRDLURURDDLULURRDDLUUULRRRRDLLDRRULLLRURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLDLLLRRDDDLUUULDDDRUULLDDRRULLLLUULLDRDRUURDDLRDUURDLLURRDLLURRDLULRRRRDLLDRULLLLLLULUURDDLURRDLLDRRRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRLULDRRULLDDRRUURDLDLRRULLLDLURURDUDDULDRRURLDLURRRRRDLLLLLLURLLLLUDDRULUURLDRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRLDLRRRLLLURRRDLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLULRDLUDRULDRULRRRLRRULLDRRULLDLRRRRRDLLLLURURRRDRDLLLLLLRRRULLLLLRRLRRRRRLDLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLDRUULDRULDRRULLLURRRRDLLLRDLUURRRRULLDRRDLURRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLUDLRRULDLLLLLURRRRULDLRRLULLDRDULRRRLDLULLDRRRULLLDULRLLLLURRLDLURRLRRRLLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRUDRULDLLURRDLLLLLLLDLLDDRUUULDDRURLULDRRULLURRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLURRDLLLLDDLLLDLUURDDLRRRULLDRRUURLDRULDLLURURDDDUUUURLDDDRUULDLUURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLRURDLLLDLLULURRRRDLLLURRRRDRUDLURDLLLURRRLDLLRUDLLLLDLRULDRULURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRDLLURRRDLURDLDUURLDLURRDLLURDLURRDLLLDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURULLDRRULLLDRRRDLLULLUUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLDRRRUURDLLLLDRRRUDRULLLRUURRDDLLURRDLLUDRULLLDRRUDLLUDRURDLLURRUURDLDRURRDLLLLRRRURLDRULDLLLDRRRULLRLLLUURLDDRURDRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRDUUDDLUURDDDLUUDDRULURRRUDULDRLURRDLULDRRULLDLRRULLDRRRULLLRRDLLURDRULLRLLDRURDLLURRDLULDRRULDLURULDDRULURDDLURURRRRRRRRRRRLLLLRULRDRULLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRUULLDDDUULDRDLULDRRUUUDRLRDLUULDDRURRRRRRDLLLURRLDLURRRDLURULLDLRRURRDDLLURRRLLLRRDLDUUUDDLUURDRRURRUUUDLDDRLRRLDRULRDLURDLUURRRDDULDRDLULDLUUUUDRRRRDDDLLLLLUUUUDDDDURUUUURRRRRUDRDDDDLURDLDURDULUDRRULLDRRDLLURRLLURRDDLLURURDDLLULLLLLLRUULLDDDRULURDLDRULRRULLLDUUDRULLDDRRUULLDLULRDLUUDRDLDRULLDLLURLDURLDRUULLDRRULDLRRUUULURDLULDDDDDRRUUUUUUULDRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDLDLLLLLLRUUUUUULLLLUURRRDDLLURRRRDLLLURRDLUUDDLDUUUURRDDDLUUUUDLUURDRDLUURDLURRDDDDDDDDDRDLLLRUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUDDLURULLLLDRRRRULULLRDLRURDLURRRRRDLLURLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLRURRRRRRDLLURRRDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRLDDRRUULLDRRRDDDDDDDDDDRRRDRLURDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDUUUULDLDRDDURURDDLUULRRDDDLUUUURRDLLRDLURRDRDDLLLUURRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDRDDRRDLLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUURLURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUURDRURRRLLDRURDLURRDRRULDRULLDRRRRDLDDDDDDDRDDLRDRLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUULRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDRDDDDLULLLLLLLLDURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUUULRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDDDDDDDDDDDDLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUUURUULDRLULDDRULLDDDDDDDDDDURRUUUUUUUULLDLDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUULLDLDLDDDDDRRRRUUUULLLLDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUULDDDRULLDDRRUUULDLDRDURLRDLLDRRUUULLLDDRRRULLLLDRDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLUUULRLLDDRRUULDRDDLUULDDDRUULUUUURDDDLUUUDRDDLURDDLUDDRDUUUDLURDDRRRRRDLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRUUULDRUUUURDDDUUULDRULULDDDDRUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUURDRDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUURRDDDDDLLUUUURRRDDDDLLLUUURRRRRDDDLLLLDLUUUURRRRDDDURRDLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRUDUUUUDDRDURUUUUULDDDDDRUUUUUUDDDDDDDLDRUULDLRRUUUUUUURUULLDDDRDRURULUDDUULDRDDLUURRDLDUUDRDDLURLUULLLDDDDDDDDRRRLDUUUUUUUUUDRRDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDRDLLUUUUUUUULRULDLDDDDDDRRUUUUDLDDDRLURLUURDDDLDRUUUUUUUUDLLDDDDDDDRLLRRRUUUUULLLLDDDRDDRRRUUUUUURDDLURDDDDDLUUUURRDDDLDUUURDDLLURRLLULDDRURRUUULDLDRDRUULDDRULDRDLULLLLUUULDDRUUUULDDDRULDDDDRUUURDDDLUUDRDDLUUULDDRLUUDDRLUDLRRULDULUUUULUURDDLUUURDDDLUULUURDRLRDLLUUDDDRUUULDULLDRURDRULLDDDLUURDDDLUUUURDDDLUUURDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUDLLLDDDDDDDLDRURDRRUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUURUDRRULLLDRRRULDRULLLLDRRRULLLDLDRRURULLDLDDDDDDDDRDLRRUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDRRRLRRUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUUULLLLLLDDLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDDDDDRDLRRRRRRRRLUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRULRDLURRUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLLDDULDDRDLRRRRRLDLLLRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRLUULLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRLUULLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUURLRRDLLURDDDDLUULLDDDRRUUUUULDDDRUULDDDDDRULUUULDDDDRRRUUUULDLDDDUUURURDDDLUUULUDDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULLDDDDRRUUULLDDDDRDRUUUULLDLDDRDRURULRDLDRUUULDDDDRUUULLLDDDRRURURRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRLDDLURULDDDLLUDRLLRDULDDRUUURDDDLUURDDLULLLLURRRLLRRRDLLURURDLLRURDDLURRRDLLDRURRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLLURRRUULDDRULDRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRDLLLLLURRDLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRDRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLLUULDLLLUDLLLLLLLLDRLRRULDRULLDRRLULLURRRRDLLLRDRLLUURRDLURRRDLLLLURDRLLURDLURRDLLURRRRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLULRRRRRLLLLRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDULLURRRRDLDLURRLDLLURRDRLLLLLULRRRRRRRLDLLLULLRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLUUULDDDRUULLDLUDLRDRRRULLLRRDLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLULLDRUULDLURLLLLLLDRRURLLURRRLLLDLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDLRDRRRUULLLURRRRDLLLDDRRUULLDRUDURDRULLLDRRRULRRRRRRRULDRULLDRLLLRRLLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDLRRRULLLLDRRULLDLRRRRRDLLLUDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLULLURRRRRRRDDULLLLLLLRRRLDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLULLLLLLLLLLLURDLURRDLRRLLDRRLLURDRULLLDRRRRRLULLDLRRRDRURLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRRUULDLLRRRRRLLLLUDRURRDLLLLDRRRRRULLLLRRRRLLDRRRULLLDRULLDRRULDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRURLLLLUDRRRDRULLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRDDRULDLDRRUULDLDRURLLRUULDDRUULDDRUULDRRRULLLDRRRULLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRDRRUULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLURRRLDURRLLRDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRLLLLLLLDURDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLRURRRRDLLLLRURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLDRURLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRURRLLRRULDLLLDRRULLDDRUULDRRULLDRRRULLLLDRULDRRLLRULDRULDRRULLDRRRRUUDLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLDRULRRRRRRLDLLLLULRRURRRRDLLLLLRRRRURDULDRULLLLDRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRDRLURDLLLLURRRDLLLRDLLLRDLLLLURDDRULLURRDLURRDDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLULRRLDRULDRULLDDRURLDLUDRURLLUDRRDLLUULLLLLLLLLDLUUDRLRRRLLRRLRRRRRRUURDLLDRRURDLDRULLLDLRRRLDRRULLLLLLRRLLLLLRLLLLUURDURLLDRRUDDLRLULURRDDLULURDDLURDRLLURRRDLLLRLDRULURURRDLLRRRDLLLURRRDRLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLRRRRLLLLRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRRDLLLULRURRRRDRLDLLLUURDRRULLDRRULLLDRRRDLLURRRURULDDRULLDRRULLLDRRDLURRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLUDLULLLURURDLDDRURDLUURDLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURLLLRLLLLLRRDLUUULDDUURDULDUDDDRUULLRRLLDRUUDDRLRUULDDRURRRDLLULRRRRLDLLUURRRDRLLLDLLURRDLULRRRRRDLLLULRRRRRDLLLLUDRULLRRRRRRLRRUDLLRRDLULDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLURRULLDLRRLDRULLLLLRRLLRLLRRRRLRRLRRLLLLDRRRLLLLLLLLLDDRRLLRUULDDRUULDDRUULDDRUDUDLURDRUUULDLDRRUULUDDDLUURDLUURRLDDDLUUUDDRRRULLLDRULDRRULLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLRRLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRDRURULLLDRRRRULLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLULRRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLLLRLLDDURDLLURRLLURDLURRDLLULLRRLURRRRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLLLLLRRDULLLLLLUDDRRLURRRURRLDLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLULRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRLRDLLLURRRDLLLRLLLLLLLRRRRRDRRLULDRLURDLDDLUUUDRDLULURDRDLULURDDRUULDRULLLLLDRULDRRULLDRDRRULLRRULDLRRRULLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRDUDLLURRDLLLLLLLDDRUDLDRUURULLDDRUUULDDRULURRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLLDLDRLULRDDRURULULDRRULLDDRUULDLRRRURULLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRLDLLURRRLLDRURDLLLLDDRLUULDDRULDDRULLLULUURDRDLLDRUURLDLURUDRLDDUUURDLDRURDLDRURDLURRDDLULLLLLUURDLDRLLRRULLDRRULLDDRRUULDRDLUURDDUURDDLLURUDDLURRRLDLULRRRRLDLLULRLURRDLRRLLURDDLDRUUURDLDDLURRURDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLULURLRRDLLURRDLLURDLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURURRDRDLLDLUUDDRULULLLLLRURLRRRRRRLDLLLLLLDDRUUULDDRULRURRDLLURDLLLURRRDLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLURRDLRDLULULDUDLURURDRLLRDLURRDLLURURDRRDLLRRULLURDDLULLLLLLRLRDRULDLRRRULLURRRRDLLURRDLLURLDDRRULLLLLDRDLDRUUUDDUULDDRUULDRULURRDLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLLRRRRLLURRLLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLLDLLDRRRRLUURRDLLDRRULLLLRLRLRLLLLLDRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLRRULDLURRRRLLLRRDLLURRRDLDLUURRRLLLDDRULDLULURRRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLULLLLLDDRURLLDRULURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLLLLDLDRUULDRRULUDDRULLURRDLURRRRLDULLRRDLLURRRDLLRRRLLLURRDRLLLLLLLDDRUULDDUUURRDLDLRULDRULURRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLDLDDRUUULDDRUULDRUULDRLURDLURRDLLRURRDLLLRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDLRRUULDRULDDULDRUULDDRULDRURDDLLURRDLLURRRDLLLLUUUUDDURLURDDLURDDLURDRLLRDLUURRRRLLUURDRLLRDLURDLURRDRLLDRUUULDLRRLLDRRULDRULLLDDRLURRUDLDRUULLDDRUUULDDRULLDRRDULLDURRDLULDRRULURURLLDLDRDRULUUDDDRLURDLURULURRDDLLURRRDLLLURRURLLDRRULLLDRRULRLLDDRURRULLDRULLDRDLULDRRUULLDRRULDRRULLDRULDRRRULLDRUDRULLLDLURRDLURRLRDLLLRULDRRRULLDRLURRDLLUDRULDRULLDRULURLDRULDDRULURDDLURURRRRRRRRRLULLLDRRULLDRLLRRULLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRLRRRULLDLRRULLLDRRULLDDRLURDLULDRRUURDURRRRRDLLLUURRRDDDLURLDRULLLUUURRRDDDLLLUUUDRRRRRDLRULLDLRRRRURRDDLLULURRURRRDDDLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLURRRLUURDDLURURUULLDDRDULDRURDRLLUURDDDLUURUDRDDDLULULLLDRRURLRULDDRUUDRRRRDLRRRLLULDRRRULLDRRULLRULLLLRDUULDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLLLULDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLDLLLLLRDLLUUUDUUURRRDDLDDLLUUUURRRRRLLDDDDLLLUUUURRRDDRDDLLLLUUUURRRRUUUDDDLUUURRDDDLLUUURRDDLLRRDLLULUURRRRRRDDDDLULURRDLLURURRDRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLUUUUUUDDRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUDRULDRRURRRRRRRRRRDLLDRRULLLDDDRDLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUURLRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLDURULUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULDDDDDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUDRLUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDRUUDLLULURRDDLUURDDLLLLLLLDDLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDRRRDLLLUUUULLLLLLLRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLRLDDDULDDRDLDLUURDDDUUULDDDUUURDDDLUUURDDLURRLRRDRLURDLUURDLUULLLDDRRRULRUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLRUUURRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLRUUURRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUDRRRRRRRRDLDDRLRULLDRLLLLLLLLUUUUDDDDRUUULLDDDRRUUURRRRRRDDDLLLLLLUUUUDRRRRRRDDDDULLLLLLUUURRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLUUURRRRRLLDLDURULDRDRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRDRDDLLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUURLRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUULLLDLUURDDLUUUUUDRDDLUUURDDDLUUDDRDRDDLLUUUUUUDDDDDDUUUUULDDDDDRUUUURRDDDDLLUUURRDLDLURRRRRURUUDURLLLDDRDUUURRDDLDUULLLDDRRRUUUULLDDDRRUUULDDDDDRUUUUULLDDDDDRRUUUUULDLDLDDDRRRUUUULDDDDDUUULLDLDRRRRRULURRDLLRDRLLRRLLURRDLURRRUUUDRULDDRRRUUULLDLDDRRRUULLLDDRDDRUUUUULDLDDRDDRRUUUULDDDDDRUUUUUULLDDLDDDRRDLURRDLLURRUUUUURRRRRLLDDDDDLLLUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLDUUUUUUURRRRRLDDDDDLLLLUUUUURRRRRDDDDDLLLLLUUUUURRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLRUUUUURRRRRDDDDDLLLLLUUUUULDLDDDRRLDRUUULLLDLDDRRRRUULLLLDDRRRRULLLLLURRRURRDRURRDLLRRURLUULDDDRRUULDLDDRRUUUULDLLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRRLRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULRDLUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLRLLLLRRRRRRLLLRLLLLLRDDLUURDLRULDRULDDRLRDLRLLDLULLUURRDDLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRDDLURRRLDLUDLURDLURRRDLLLRURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRDRLLRURDLLURRRDRLLLURURRLLRRDLLULURRRRDDLLRDLUURRDDLLURRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURLLLLLLLLDRULDRRLRULDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRLULLDLRDRRRUULLLDRRRDULLLURRRDRLDLLULDRLURDLURRRULLLDLRRRRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRLLRULURRRRRULLDLRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRDLLLLURRRUULDLDRRURDDLURRRLDLLLURRRRLDLLDUDURRURDLLLLLLRURRDLLUDLURRDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRLLDRULURDRULLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRULLLLLLDDRRUULDLRRLDLDRRULDRRULDRRRULLDLRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLURRDLLLLLUULLLURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDRLLLURRRDLLURRDLULRRRLLRURRDDLLRRUULLDRRDLLURRDLRURDRLDLULURRRDDLULDURDLURDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLRRDULLLLLLLRURDRDDRURULULDDRUULDRULURRRDLLURRDLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLLRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLRRRLLRRULLDLURRDLURRDLLLLLLLLLRRRDDLLRRLLURRDDLULRURDLUURDLDUURRRUUDDRULLDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLLURRRLLDRURDLLURRLDLLRRURLDLLLRRRUDRLLLRRURDLLLLLLLLRLLLLURRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLLRLLLLDLLDRUULDRURLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRLULLDRRRLULLDRRRRULLLDRRRLLRRRULLDLRRRULDLRDRRUULDDRRRUULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRLULDLURURRLDDRULURRDLLURRRDLLLLLDLLLLLDDRULLURRRDLULRRRRRLDLUUDDLURDLURRLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRUDLLUURDDRUULLDRDRRUULLLDRRULLURRRLDLULRRRRDLLURRRRDLLLLRRRLLURRDLLRULDLDRDRULRULLDDRURDDLUURDDLULLLURRDLLURRDLURRRDLLRLLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLUURDLDRRRLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRLULDLRUDLURDLURRRDLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLRLDLDULURULRULDLDRDUUDRULLLLLLLURRDLURRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLDRRRURRRDLLLLURRRRRRRULLDRULLLRRLLLDRRURLLLDRRRLLLRDUUDRRULLLDRRULLDRRDLLURRRRLDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRDRLURDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLRURLLRRRDDLULRRLULLLLLLRLULRLDRURDDRULRRLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLLULRRRDLLURRUDDURRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLDLUURRRRULDRULLDRULLLDRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLLURLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLRLLLLLRDRRRULLRRRLLURRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLRUDRLLLURRDRULLDRRULLLRLLLLLDDDRRDUUDLURDDUUUDDDLULURUDDLURRDLLUURRDDLULUURRRDLDLUURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRUULDDRUULDRRRULLDRDLULUURRRRDLLDRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULRRLLLLDRRRRULLDLRRRRLULLLDRRULLDRULLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRDLLLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLDRULRURRDRLLLURRDLLLURRDRLLURRRDLLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRURLLLRDRRUULRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLURDLLLLLDURLDRURULDLRRDDDLUUUDDDUUURDRDDLULULDDRULLRRDLURRDLULDRULLLURRDLLURRDLLDRRULLLLLDRULURRDLURRRRDLLLRRRLLLDUURRDLLDRRURRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDURDLLLLLLULLRRUULDDRULRRRRUUDDDRURULLDDRRULLLDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLLLRLLLUUURDDLRUDLURDLURRDLLRRRLURRDLLLURRRDLLULRRRRDLLLDRRURRRRDLLLLLLULLLDDRURULLURRDLLDRRULDUURDRLURDLDLULURRRRLDRURDLLURDLLLURRRRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLRULLLDRRRURLLURRDLURRDLLDDLLURRDDLUURDLUURDDLUUURRDLURRRRDLLURRDLLLURRDLURRRLDLLURRDULDRURDLLLURRRDLLLLLLLDDRUULDDDRUULDRUUUDDULDRULURRDLLURRRRDLLLRRRRRLLLURRDLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRDRLLLRRRLLLLLDLULDRULURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRLLURRRLDLLLLDRDLDLUURDDUURDDLULRRLUURDDDUUUDLURDDLUURDLULLLDDRUULDRRULLDRRRLULDRRRULLUDRRDLULURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURDRLLLRRRLLRURDLLLLLDDRUULDRURLURDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURDLLURRRDLLRDDULUDDUULDDRURDDLUURDDLURULLDRULDLDRUULULDDRDRULURDLURRRDLLLDRRULLLUUURDDDUULDRULDDRULDDRURRUURDLURDDLURULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLDRDLUURDLDULURRDDLURULDRDLURUULDLDDRUURRURLLDRRULLDLRRRDLLULURRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLLLDRRURDULDRULULDRULLDRRULDRRULDRULLDLURRDLLULDRULDRULURRRRRULLLDRRULLLDRDLULDRRULRURRRRRLLLLRRUULDDRDUUDRRULLDRDRULURDLURRDDLDUURRLDRLLURLDRURDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURUDRRRRUUULLDDRDRUULDRULDDRULLDURULDDRUULDDRULLDRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRUURDRLLDRURDLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLDRRULLRRDLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRLLDRURDLDRURDLURRRLDLURRLLRRRLLLRRRLLLRRRRLLLRRRDLLLLRRRLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLURRRRDLLULRRRRLDLULRRRRLLRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRLLLLLLRLLLLRRRRRRULUULDDDRUULDDRULLLLLLUURDRLLDDRURLURDLDRURDLURRDLURRDLLRURRRRRRRRULDRULULDDRULLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRURLLLLDRRDLURRDLLULRLRDLURRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRDDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLDRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDLRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRUULLDLRDRRURLLLURDDLRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRULLURRRRRRRUDDLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRULRLDRULDLLULDRUUULDDRULUDRURDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLLDRDRUULLLDURRRDDLURRULLLLDRRRULLRRDRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRUURLDLULRRDLULRRRLDLLURRDLDLUURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLRURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLDLURRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRRLURDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUURLDDRDLDRUUULDDRUUULDLDRRULLDRULURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRRDLLURDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLLRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRUULDLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLURRRRLLRRDLLRRRLLLURRDLURRDLURRRLLRDLURRDLLLLLLRULLDRURDRULLDRULLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLLRLLRRRRRDLLLLLULLRRDRRRRULLLLLLLLDLRLLLLLLLRLDLRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDDRRULLLRRRRULLDRRULLDRDRRURLLLRRRULLDRDRRUULLDRRRULLLLDLLLLDLLLDRRUULLDRRRLULDLRRRLLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRUULDLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRURLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLURDRULLLURRRRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRDLURRRRDLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDLRRRULLDRDDLULURRDLUUUDRDLULURRRRRDLLULRRRDLLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLLLRRRDLDLLURUDDRULLDLUURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRDLLURLDRLLLDLRRLDURDLLRRRLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDLURRRDLLURRRLDLURRUDDUURDRDLLRRUDLLURRDLURDLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLULLRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLUDUUULDDRULDDRULDDRURDLLURRRDLLLLLRURRRRRDLLLULLRURRRRDRDLLLLLURRDLULLLLDRULLLLLLDRUUURDLLURRDLDLUURRDRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLRRDLLURRLRRRULDRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRURLULDDULLDLURLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLULLLLULDRURRDLLDRRURLUUDRDLLLULRDLURLULLDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULDRRULDLRDRUULDDRURRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUDULLDRDRUULDRRULLURRDLURRDLURRDLULRRRRRLLLLLDRURRRRDLLLLLLLLLDRULURRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRLDLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRDURDLLLLRRLURRDLLLLLDDRDLUUURDDLUURDDLUULLLLLDLDRUULDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULRRRLLLDRRULDRRULLURDLRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRLDLLURRRDLLLURRDULLDLURRRRLDLLURDRURDLLURDLLLLLULDLDRRULULLRRRDLLLURRRDLLULRRRRRDLLLURRRRLLDURRRDLLLULRRLDRLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLRDLDLURDLURRDDLULLLLLULUURRLDDULDDRUURDLDRURRDLLURRDDLULDRULRRLURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLLDRRLULRRLDRULULDLLDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLUUDUDRURLRURDRLLDRURRRDLLLURRDLULLLLLLLRULRRRRLDLLLUURRRRDDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLULRRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLDRRRULLLDRRRURDLLLLULLDRURDLULDRULLLULRRLDURRRDLLLLURRRDLLLRURRRDLURRRRRLRLDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURDLULRLLLLDRLDRUULDRRULLDRDRURLLRRULLDRRULLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURDLRRRURRDLLLLLURRRRDRLLRURDLLLLURRRRDLLURDLLRRULDLURDLRURDLLLLLLLDDRUUULDDRULURRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLULRRRDLLRULRDRULLDLURRDLLRRLLLLLLULRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLUDRRRULDLLURRDLURDLULDLLLLDDRURLLRRRULLLDRRULLURRRLDURRLLLRRRLDLURRDLLULRRRLLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRRLLRDLLLLLURDLDDRUUULDDDRRRDLLLURUULDDRURRDDLLLURRDLLURRRRLLLLRRRDURDLLLLURRRRULLDRULLLDDRRULURLLURDLUDDRRLUUDDRLLRUULDRRDLLURRRURDULRDLULUDLRDRUDRDLLURUULDDRULDDRURDLLUUDRUURDLDRUULLDDRURULLDRRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRDUULRDDLURULDRDLUURDRULDRRULLDRDRUULRDDLURRULLDRULDLULDRRULDUL


----------



## soup (Jul 9, 2014)

15x15 sliding puzzle (224puzzle) in 10:28.620


----------



## soup (Jul 10, 2014)

Spoiler



Scramble: 243 143 164 172 34 126 43 102 165 132 83 98 25 319 94 196 213 23\157 311 37 281 232 285 6 261 48 130 93 291 247 137 18 89 13 55\279 40 78 254 99 28 223 115 84 56 224 260 197 253 46 41 141 270\176 32 65 225 60 11 151 300 184 113 208 24 191 306 217 39 116 194\138 53 220 108 67 233 97 308 273 299 124 190 195 237 27 149 207 49\146 245 313 307 201 9 77 271 64 45 211 57 236 72 314 255 250 35\127 258 301 188 100 251 231 170 238 58 76 209 249 240 303 2 69 292\187 317 241 199 286 105 92 203 15 274 118 310 248 0 52 21 227 3\150 228 323 198 294 51 110 133 168 68 280 125 74 320 205 10 200 226\288 262 263 321 104 14 216 163 282 186 267 120 304 204 239 293 29 290\81 210 305 162 139 44 85 1 161 54 123 298 179 152 257 322 242 91\154 106 73 264 122 212 177 66 202 117 189 302 265 295 235 167 215 82\38 107 12 156 246 266 219 244 229 103 297 159 16 318 147 50 289 134\315 20 155 119 268 30 101 109 36 17 7 114 221 8 62 296 145 312\144 180 183 90 287 269 142 148 206 166 169 42 234 284 174 136 61 192\178 59 185 96 158 252 173 95 80 131 230 214 71 256 182 277 79 160\135 181 259 193 272 22 121 218 33 63 86 128 5 129 87 31 316 112\26 70 47 140 153 75 88 19 278 283 4 275 175 309 276 222 171 111

Reconstruction: LLLLRRDRRULLDDDRRUUUULDDDDDDRUUUULLDDDDDRUUUUDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULLDDDDRRUUUUULDDDLDRRUUULLDDDDRRULULLDDRRRUULLLLDDRRRRLURURRRRRRRDDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLUDLURDLURRRRRRRLLLRRDLURRDLLURRDLLLURRDLLUURRRRDDLLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLURRULDRRRRDLLLUDULDURDLUURLDRULLDRRRRRDLLLLULLDRULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRULLLULRRRLLLRDLRUDDLUURLDDRLUURDLDRUULRRRRDRLLLLURRUUULLDLDDDRRRUUULLLDDRRRUUULLLDDDRRURLULLDDRRRULLDRRUUURDRDDDLLUURRDDLLURRRRRDLLLRURRRDLDUUUDDLLUURRRDDLLULRRRRRLLLLDDLUURRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUDRRURRRRRULDDRURLUULRRDDDDULUUULDDDRUUURRDRDDLLLURRUUURRDDDLLURDRDLLURRUUDDLUURDDDLUULLDLLLLLLLLLLDLULDUDRRRLDLLUURDRULLDDRUUDLURDRULLLLURUUURRDDDLUURDLDLUURDDDUUURDDDLLUURRDDLLLURLDRUULUUURDLURURRDLLURDDDDLUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULRRRRDDDDDLLLUUURRRRRDDDLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLDLLLLLUURRRRUUUUUULDLDRDRULLDRRLLDDRRUULDDRULDDRUURRRDDDLLLUURRRDDDLLLUDUURRRLUUURDRUULDRDRDLDRLLLUURRRDDDDLLLUUUUURRDDDDLLUUUUURDDDDRRRUUUDRRULDRULLDRDRDDLLUUUUUUDRUULDDRUULDRRULDRULLDRDDDDDDLUUUUUURRDDDDDDLLUUUUUUURDDUUURDLDLRRULRDLURDLLURULLURDLUURDDRRDDDRDDDDDLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDULLLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDRDLLLUUUUUUUUUUDDRRRDDDDDDDDLLLRLUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLRRUUUUUUURRRRRRUDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLRDRRUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLDLURRUUULRDDDLUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDRUULLLDLRDLUULULDDDRRUULLLRLDLURULULLLUUUUUURDRULRRDURDLULDRULLDRRDLLUULUDUDRUULDDDDRUULUDDDDRUUUUULDDRDDLDRULDRRDDLDLUUUUURRRRDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUDRRDDDDDLLDRLURDLUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUURURDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLURRDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUURUDRDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUURRDDRDDDLLLRRRDLLLUUUURRRRDDDDLLLLUUURURRRDRDDDLLLLUUUUUDDLUURDLRDLUUDDDDDRLUUUURDDDDLUUURRRRRDDDLLLLLUURRRRRLRUURUURRUUUULDLDDDDRRUUUUURULURRDLLURDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDRRUUUUUDDDDDDULDDRRULLDDRUURDDLLURUUUUDDDDDUUDLDRRDLUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUULLURDLLURRRDLLLDDDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDUUDDRUULDDRUULDDDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDURRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDLUDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRLRUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDRDRRRRRUDUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLUDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUDRRRDDDDDDDDLLLUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLULURRLLDRUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDULLLLLUUUUUURRRRDRDDDDDLLLLLUUURRRRRRRDDDDRRULLLLLLLLLUUURRDRRRRRRLDDLDLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRUDDDLUUUUUUUUURDLDRULDDDRUUUUULDLDDDUUUDDDDRDUUUUUUDDDDDDRUUUUUUDDDDDDDUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUUUDLDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDLDDRDDRDUUUUUUUUULDDDRUDDLDDDDDRUUUUUULDDRULLDDRDDDRUUUULLDDDRRUULLLLDRRRRLULLLDDRRRRULLLLRUUUUUUUUULLDDDDRRUURDDDLUUUUULULDUDRURDLDLRRURRLLRRULLLDRRULLDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULUDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUDDDDDUUUUUUULLDDDDDRDRUUUUUUULDRULDDRUULURDRLUUDDDDUULDDRUUULDDRULDDRULDDDDDDDRUUUULLDDDRDRUUUUUUULDDDRLDRUUULLDLDDDRDDRRUUUULLLDDDDRRRUUUULLLLDLDDRDRRRRUULLLLLLLDLDRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLUUULULLLURUUUULDDDRRRUULULDDDDURUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUUUDDDDDUUUULDDDDDDUUUUUUDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULLDDDRRUULUDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUULDLDRRUULDDDDRUUULDRULDLDRDRUURDDLURRDLLLRRRRLLURRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLURRLDULRRRRLLDLURRRDLLLUUURUUURUUUUUURRRRRRDLDLLLLLRULDLRDRRULLDRRUULDLRDRUUURRDDDLDLUUUURRDDLDDDDULUUUUULDLRRDLDDDDRUUUUULDDURULDDDDDRUUUULURDLDDRUULDLDDDDRRUUULLDDDDRDRUUUUUUULDDDRUULDDDDDDRUUUULLDDDDRDRUUUULLDDDDDRDURUUUUULLLDDDDDDRRRUUUUULLLDDDDDDRLUUULDDRRRRUUULLLLLDLDDRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLDRDRRRRRRRRULRRRRRRRRRLRUUUUUUUUUULDLDRRUUULLLDDRDUUDDRRUUULLDDDUUUDDDDRRUUULLDDDRRUUUULLDRDRUULDDDDDRUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUULLDDDDRDRUUUUULDLDDDRRUUULLDDDRDRLULDRRULDLRDRDUUUULUDLDDDDRRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDLUUDDDDDDUULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRDURRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLUDDDDULLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLULULLRDLRRRRDRRRRRRRRLLLLLRRDDDUUULDDDDDDLLUURRDLUUUDRLLDDRRULLLRRLULLDDRRURLLLLRRULLLDDRRRULLLLDRUDRRRUULLLDLRRLLDRRULLDRULDRURULULDDRUUULDDDRUULURDDULURRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRDDDLLUUDLURDDLUUDDDDDURLLLDRRRLLRRLLRULDRRUUUUDDDLUUURRDDDDLULURDRDRLLUUUDLURDDDLURDLUURDLURRRDDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLURRRRRDDLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLULURRRRRDRLDLLLULRRRRRDRLLLLLLRURRRRRRDRLLLUURLDRULDLDRRURDLLLURDLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLUUUURDDDLURDDLUURDRDLRUULDDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRURDLLLLLLLLURLLLLLLLDRUUUUULRDLURDLDRULDDRULDDRRURDLLURRDLLDRRULLLURRRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRRRLDLLLLULRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLUUURDLDRURRLLLURRRDDLLLRRRRLLLLURRRDLLLDRRRUUUULDDDRULDDUUUDDRUULDDRURRDDLLULLUUURDDULDDRUURDLDLRRURDLLLLLDRRRRRURRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRLLLLLLDRURULLDRULURRDLLURRRRLLRRRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRDRLLLURRRDLURRDLDLRRURRUULDRDLURDDLUUDRLLLLLLLLURDLDRRLUDRRULLDRURDLURRDLULRDLURDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRLLLLURDURRLDLURRDLURRDLLURRRRLURLLDRULLDRRRDLLLURRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRDDDLLRRULLDDUUDDDUUDDUURDDLLURRDLUURDLUURDLDLLLLLULLLLDRUULDRUULDRULURRRRDLLURDRLLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURURDRDLLURRRDLLRRULLULDDRULURDRRLLDLURRRDUDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLRDRURDLLURRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDRLDLLLULLLLRURDLDURRRDRRRULLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLLLDULLDURRLDULLDRULDRRULLRRRLLRDLLUDRRULDRRULDRRURRDLLULLRRRLDRULLDRRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLDDLLRDDRRULLDRUULDRDLUURDDLUUURDDLUUUUDRDRULURRDLURRDRLLURDDUURRLLRDLLDRRRLURRLLLDRRRRRUULLLDRRUDULLDDRLUURDDUULDRDLUURDRLLRRLDLURRDLLULLLLLLLLLLRDRRRULLLDRRRRRLLLLRDRRUULLDLRDRRRULLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRURDRLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLRRRLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDRLLLURRRDLLURRDLURDLLLLLLLLLUDLLLLRRRLLLLRRRDDRRRUUDDDLDLUURRDLLUURDRDLUURDLUURRDLUURDDRULURRDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLURRRRDLULLDRURDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLULRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLRRLLLRRRRDLRRLLDRRLLDRRUUULDLDDRUULDDRUUULDDRUULDLRRRULLDRRRULLURRRDLLRURRRDLLURRDRLLLURRRDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLURDLLURRDLLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRDRRULLURRRRRDLLLRRRLLURLLRRDLLURRDLLURRRLRRLDRLUDRLLURRDLLLLLLLRDLDLLLLDRULURDRUUULDDRUUDLRRLLDRRRULLDRRRLLRRULLDRRRULUDDRDDRUULLDRRLUULDDRUULDDRUULLURRRDLLULRRRRDLLURRRRLLRRDLLLULLLLLLDLDRULDRRRULLLRDRRULLDRRRRULDRUULLLDRDRRULLLDRRRLULLDRRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLRRDLULLDRDLRULRULRDULDRULLLDDDRUUULDDRUULDRULURRDLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLURRDLLLRDLUDLULDDDRUULDLDRDRURULLDLRRLLLLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRULDRRULLDRULDLRRRLLLRRRRLULLLDRDURDLULLLLLLURRLDLURRDLURRRLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLUURDRRDLLDRRLLLRRRULLLLDRRULDRULLUUULURLLDRURDLDRURDRLLDRULDDRULLDRDUDRURRRULRRRRLDRRDLURULULLDDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRDRLLLLRRRURDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLULDRRULLURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRLLURDRDLLURRULLDRRRDLLLUUUDDRULLDDRUULUDLLDDRRURRRRRLRUUULDRDLULDLDRRULDRDLURRDLLLLUDLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLURLLLLDRULDRRULLURRRRRDLLURDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLURRRDRURULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRDLLLRRRLLLURRRDLLLURULLLDRRRDLLULDLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLDDULRRDLULURURDDLULURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLUDDLUURDLUULLLRRRDLLLUDLURDLURRDLLRURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRULDRRDLLURRRDLLLLLLRURRRRRULLRRLLDRRULLLDLRRRULLLDLRRRULLLDRRRLLLLRDLLLLLDLRDRUULDRRUUDLLURRRLDLURRRLDLULRRRDLURRRDLLURRRULLDRDLLURLDRULLDDLLULULRLDRULDRRULLDRRRRULLDRLRDRURULRLLURRRLDURRDLLLURRDLLURRRRLDLLRRRLLRRRRLLLRRLLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDRLLLURRRDLURDLLRRRLLLURRDLLLLLLLLLDUDLULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLRDDULUURRRRDLLDDDLDULURDDUURDDLUURDLUURDLUURDLUURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURDLLLLDDRUULDRULURRDLURRDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRDRLLLRRURDLLLLLLLDDDDRUULDRUUULDDRURLLURDRRULLLRRRULLRRDLLLLURRRRRDRLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLLLDRLLDRUULDRULDRULRLRRRLULDUDLURRDLDRRULLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRLLDRULLDDDRRULLRULDRULURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLULRRRDLLLLDDDDULLDRUURRDLDLUUUULDDUDDRUUDLUDDRUURDRLDLURRDRDLLLURRRULULDRURLDLLRDRURRDLRDLRUULDRDLLURDLRURDLLULULURDLDRULLURRRLLLDDRURDLLURRRRLLLRRDLLUUULURDLDDUURDRLDULURLDURDLDRUDURRDLLURRRDLLDRRLRRLLLRURDLLURULDRUUURDDDLURRDDLLULUULLDRRULDDURUULDRDLDUULDDUDRULDDRURRUURDDLURRLUDRULLDRDLUDRURDLLURULLLRRRRDLLLDRRULLULLRULDRRRRLLLRULDRURDLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDDRRRRUULLLLDDRRRRRLULLLLURRDRUULDRLURRDDLURRDLLLLURRRRULLDRULLDRULLLDDRRUULDLRDRLURDLULDRRUURRDLLLLURRLRRRLDRURDRLLLLLRULDRLURRLLRRLLLRLDRRUDRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDLLURDRRULLDRULDRRULLDRULDRRULLLDRRULLDRULUURRRRRRLLLDRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRDLULDRRUURRDRURRRRRDLLURRDLLLLUURRRDLULLDRURRRRDDLLLLURURRRRRRDDLURRRDLUDLURULLLLLLDLLURRDLURRDLURULRRRRDLLLURRDDLLURRRLDLLUURRRDDLLLURRRRURRRDLLLDRUURRDDLLLUUDDRURRUULDDRUULLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRLRUULDDRULLLLLLLLLLDRRULLDRRULRDRULLLLLRRUDLDRUURDLUDRDLULUUULLDDDDRUUDLRRUUULLDDDDDRRUUUULDDDRUUULLDLDLDRRDUULDRURRLLLDRULLDRRRRRLULLLLLUUURDDLURDDDLUURDDLURRUUURRDLLUUDDRDDLUUUUUDRULLDRRRRDLDDDRLLLUUUURRDDDDDLLUUUUUURRRDDDDDLLLUUUULLDLRDUURLDURDLDRULDDDRRUULLLDDRRRUUULULDDDDRRRUURRRDDLLLLUURRDDLULLLLDRRRRULDLURRRRRRUULDDRUURDDLRDLUUUURRDDDLDLUUUULLRURDLUURRRRRULLLLDRRRRRLURDLLULRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUDRRRRRRLURDDLUDRULDRRURRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRLLLRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLRDUUUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDLUULURRDDDDLLUUDRUUDDDDLDUUUURDULDRLURDLURDDDULUDRDLUUDLRULDLURRRRDLLRRDLLULLURUURDDDLUURRDDLLURRRDLLLLUUURDDDLULDRUURDDLDULULDRRULLLURULDRDDLURDLUULDDRULDLUUUUURRRRRDDDDDULLLLLUUURRRRLLLLURRRRDDDDLLLLUDUUUUUDRRRRRDDDDDULLLLLUUUURRRRRDDDDDRLLURRLLDULLLLLRRRRRDRULLLLLLUURUUDDDDUULDDRUUUURRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDURLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRDDLLRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLRUUULURUDULURDDDDDLUUUUULLDDDDDRURUULURLDDDUUURDDLDDUURDLDRUUUULDRUULLDDDDDRLDRRUUUUULULDRLRULRDLURDRULDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUURDRDDDLLUUURRDDDLLUULLLDDRRRUDLLLLDRRRRUULULDLDDRRRULLLLUUUUUDDDLULUURDRDDDLLUUUURRRDDDDDLLLUUUUURRRDDDDDLLLUUUUUURDLRRRDLDDDDDLLUUUUUURULDRRDDDDDDLLUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUURRDDDDDDLLUUUURDDDDDLRUURDLLUUURRRDRDLDLLULURRRRDDLLLLURRLDLUDRURDLLURRRRRRUUUUULLDDRURLURDDLUDLDRURULDDUUDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDLRRLDDRUULDDURULDDUURDDLURRUUUURRRULDDDRRUUULLDDDRDURUUULDDDDDURUUULDDDDRUUULLLDLDDLDRRRRRUUUURDDDLURRRUUUULDDDRUUULRDLDUUUDDDUURDLUDDDRUUUDDDDUUULUDDDDDRUUURDDDLUURRDDLLULDLLLUURRRRRRUUURDDDDLUUUULDDDDRUUUURDDDDDDULUUUULLLLDDDDULLDRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLRRRRRRRDRLULLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLDRULULLLLLLLLULDUUULLDUULLLLDDRRRRUULLLDRDRURULLDDRRRRULLLDRRUULLDDDRUUULDDDRRUUULDLDDDRRUUULURDLLDDDRRUUULDDDDDRUUUULLDDRDRUUULRDDDLDRUUURRDDLDLUUURDDDLDRUURRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRUUURRRURRULLLDDRRRRULULLDLRRRRLRLLDRUURDDLDUUULDDDDRUURRDLDLUUULULDDDDDRURUUUULDDRDUULLDDDRDRULLDRRURLLRDLURDLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRLRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLUURRRUUUULLDDRRULDDRULLDDRRULLDRDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLRUUUUULDDDRUUULDLDDRULDDDRURUULDDLRDRUULDDRLULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULULLLLLLLLDDDRLULDRRRRRRRRRRRLURRRRRLDDDLUURDLRUULDDUURDDULRULRDDLURULDDDLLLLLLLRRRRDDDLURDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLLRRULDRURDLLURRRDLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLRUURUURDLDRULDDRULLLLDUDDRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLURUULLLLURRDDULLDRRULLDRRRRRULLLDLRRRRRULLLDLRRLRRDRLLDRRURLLDRURDRLLLDRRURDLLURRRRLDLURRRLDLLURRRRLDURRLDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDRLLUULUULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRLLLLLLRDRRRUULLLDRRRRRLLLLLRDRRRUULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRDRURRLULDDRULLDRRUUUDDDLURULDLDDRRUULLLDDDRRRUUULLLDDDRRRRULRDLULLLLLLLLLLLURDLURRURRDLDLUURDUULDDRUUULDDRUULDDDRUULDDRRDLLUURUDRDLDLUURRDDDLUUDDRULULDLURRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLUDLURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRLLRDLLLLLRDLLUURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRURRRDRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURDLURLLLLLLLLLRLURLLLDRLDRULLUURRDLLURRDLURRRDLLDRURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRDLRULDLLLLURRRRRDLLURRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRLLDRURDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRULDUULLDDRRRULLLLLDDRRRRULUDLLLLLLLLLLRLDRURLULLDDDRRRUULLLDRULDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRUULLRRDDRRULLURRDLUDLURDLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRDRLLRURDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURLRRLLLRRDLURRRRLRULDRRRRRDLULRRULLLDRRULLLRRLDRULLLLDRRRULDURDLDURDLURRRDLLLLLLLLRDUDRDLUURDLLUURDRLLRUUDRDLUURDRLLURRRDLLULDRURDLURRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLURRDDLURUDDLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLDRURDLLURRRDLLLLLLLLUDRLUDRULURRDLLURRDLURRDLDULRLURDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDRLLLRRRLURDLLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLRLLLLLDRRRRRRURDULDRRULLURRRDLLRURRDRLLURLDRURDLLLURRRRDLLLRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRLLLURRRRDLLURRDLLLLLLLRLLRLRRLLLLLLLRRRDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLURRRDRLLURRDLURRDLLURLLLRRRRLLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRLLURLDRRULLDRRULLDRRRURDLLURDLURDRLDUURDLURDLLLLLURRRLLLRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLUDLURDLLLLLLLLRRDDRUULDDRUULURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRLLRRLLRRDLLURRDLURRDLLLLRRLLLLLRULDRURDLLRRRRDLULLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLRRURDLLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLDRRULDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLURRRRDLLRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLDLLLLLLLLLRRRRDDLULDRDULDRURDLURRRLDLLLURRRRRDLDLLULRRLDRRULLURRRURDDLULLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRUUULLDRULDLDRDRUULDDRLULDRRULDRULLDRLDRULLLLLLULDRURDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLULRRRRDLLURRRDLLRRRLLLURRRRDLLLLULRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDLRRRRRRRURDLLURDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLULDRULLULDRURDLLDRULUUUURDLDRRRRLURULLDRULLDRDLURDDLUUURDRLDLURDDLURRRRDDLLLUULRRRRDDLLLULULDDRRULDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRULLDRRLLLRRULLLDRRULLDLRRRULLLDLDRDULRRULULDRLLRRDDLULURRDLULURDLULURLDLUUDRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLDRRRRULLLDLRRDRURURLLLRDDLUUUDDRULRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLRRRLLLLDRURRUULDLLDDRRRUULDRRRRRRRRULRDLULLRDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLDRURDLLURRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLRURRRRRULLULDDDULRRURDRURDLLLLULLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDRLLDRURDLLULLLLLLDRDRULURRRLDLLURLRRLLLLLDRDRDULUURRRRLLLDRULDRRULLLURRRRDLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURDLLLLLDRULURRDLURRRDLLURRRLDLULRRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRDLLLLURRRDLLLLLLLDDRDDLUURDDLULLURRRULLDRRULLDDRUUULDDRURUULLDDRULURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLLLLRDLULDRRUULDDLDRUUULDRLDRULURRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLURRRDRLDLLLUDRRRRUULLLDURRRDLULLLDRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRLLLRDURRDLLURRDLLLLLDLLRDRUDDLLDRURLUUDLDRULURRRLLUUDRDDLULURRDDRURUULLDDRUUDLUURRDDLLURDURULLRDDLURULDRDLUURDLDRURRRLLRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRDLLLRRRURDLLLLLRDDDRUULDRUULLDRDLULURDRULDDRUULDRULLLDRULDRRULLURRRRRDLLLRRRLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRLDURDLUDDLDLLRUDLDRULUDDDRULURDLURRDDLURRLDLURDLRURLLDRURDLLURRULLLLDRRULLDDRRURULLLLDDRRURLLDRRLLURRDLURUUUDLLDRRUULLDDRRULDLDRRULLLDRDRRRULUUDDRDLUUULLDDRRULLLDDRRRULUULDRUUULDDDDRRUUDDLUURRDDLLURRRDLULULRRRDLLLURRDDLLRRURDLLLUURRUURDDLULDDRUUULDDRULLDDRRULLLLDDRRRRUULULDLDRURLLLDRRULLDRRRULLDRUULLDDRLDRURRURRLLRDLURLDRRULDLURRULLLDDRRRULULDRUULDRDLLURRRULDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRURLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLUDRDLUURDDLURRLLURRDRURDLURRDLLURDLULDRURRLLRULDRRULLDRULLLDRRULLDRDLUURDDLURRULLDRULLDDRURLLRRRLRULRRRLLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRULDRRULLLLRDRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRULLLDURDLURURDDLUDRUULDRDLULDRRULLDRULURRRRRRRRRUDRRRRULUDDULLLDRRULLLRDRRUULLDRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLRDUULLDDRULDRRRULLLDRRRLLLLRRRLLLRRUDRRULLLLDRRRULLLLLDRUULDRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDLRRDLULDRRUURDURURDDLUDLURDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDRURDLULDLURRDLLURRDRLLLLURDLURRUUULDDRULDDRULDRULLLLLURRRRRRRRLRRRRDRRULLLDRRULLLRRRLULLDDRULDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRULLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLDRULLLRRRLLDDDRURDLLURUUDDLURULLDRUULLDDDDRUULLDDRRURRRRRDLLLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLRRRRURRDRLLLLLLLURLLRRDLLURRDLURRRRRRRDLLLLULLULRRRDDLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRDRRDLLLLLLULRURRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLRULLLLLLLLLLUURDLURRDLRDLURRULDRDLURRRRRRLDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLULRURRLDRRRRRRLDLLUUULDDRULLDRRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLUURDRLLLDRRURDLLDRURDRLLURDLLURRRDLLLLLDRRRRRURRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRDLDLLLLLLULURRLDDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDRLDLURLDRUURDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRUDDLLLLUDLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLULRDLLLLULRLLLLUDLRRURLLLURRDRLDLUDRDRRULLLRDRULLURDLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLUDLURULRLURDLURRRRDDDRLLLLUURRRRDDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLURRLLUULDDRRULLLDRRULLDRRURDLULLDRRULLDRRULLLDLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLDULLLLRLLRRUUURDULLDDRRUURRDDLURLDLURRDLDLLULUDRURRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDRLLLLLLDRDRRLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLULULURRRRDULLDRRDDRRRLLURRDLURDLUURDDLLLLLLULUURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRURRRRRRDRRDLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUDULLLLLLDLUDDDLDRUULDRURULLDRUULDRRULULDRRRLLLDRRULLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLLRURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDUURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLDLLLLLLLLDRDURULUDDDUULDDRURULLRUULDDDRURULUDLDRULURRRLDLURRDLLRURRDLLURRRRRRLLLLRRRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLUDRRRRULDLLLLLLLRLLDDLURDRRURLULDLRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDLRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLRRRRLLLDLRRRRLULLRRDRULLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLRUDDLRRULDDRUUUDLDRULDRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDLRRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRDUDRUUULDDRURLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRURLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLDDLDUUDDLUUURDDLUURDLLULLLLLLDDDRURUULLDRRULLDDRUULDRULDRRRULLLDRRRRLULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURDRLLLRRURDLLLLDDDLLLLLDUUURDDDLURDLLRURRRDLLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLULRULDRUUUULRDRRRRRLDDDRRRULLDRRULLLDRDRUULRRUULDLDRRULDDRULDDUUDDRUULUDDULLDRULLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRULLDRRUULLDRDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDDRLLLLURRRLDRURDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLUDRULDRURDLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLUUUUULLDULDRDUURDLDRURDLDRURRDLLDRRLURRDLLLDRRURRRRDLLLLLLLRULRLLLURRDLLURDLURRRULDRULLDRRDLLURRRDRLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLURURDDLULDRRDLDLUUDDRULURRRUUDDRRLDRUULLDRULUDDULLDRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULDRRUULLRURDULLDRDUUDRULDRDLLURRRDLLLURULLDDRULULDDRURRRRRRRRRUULDLDRDUUDDRUULLDDRRULLLDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDRLLLLRRRURDLLLLLLLRURRRRRRDRRULLRDLURRDLLLLLLLLURDURLRLDRULURRDLLURRRRDLLLURDLURLRRRDLLURRRDLLULRRRRRLLULLLLRRRRDLURRDDLULLLLLLLLLURDLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRULDURDRULDRULLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRLLLRRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDRURDLLURLLLLLLLDDDDRURLLUDRULDRURULLDRUULDRDUULURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLDLLDRUDRULLLRLRLRRRRULRDLURDLURRDLURRRDLLURRDLLLLLLLLLRLDRULLURRRRLDLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURDLURRDLLLLLLDDLDRUUULDDRUULDRUULDDRUULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRRLULLLLLLLLDRDDRDLLLDRUURLURULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRDRUULDRRULLLURRRRDLLLRRRRRLLLURRRDLLLUDLURRDLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLLLLLLDDLLURRRDRULUDDDRUUUULDDDRUUUDLDRRULLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRDLLLRRRURDLLLURRDLLRRURDLLLLLLLDDDRRUULLDRURULLDRRULLDRRULLDDRRURRLULDRRULDRRULLLURRRRDLLULRRRDLLRDULUDDRULRLDRULLDRDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRLLDRRULDLUUULLDRDUUDDURULDDUUDLDRRUULDDULDRRULLLDDRRRLULLDRRRULLLRDRULUURDRLDLRDUURDLDRULLLRRRULRRDLLLURRRLLLRRRDLLUURRRDLLLRURRDDLLURRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRULDLLLLLDRRRRRULLLURRDLURDLURRDLLUUURDDLRDLUULDDRULLLDUURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLDRRRRLULURDDRUUUULLLDRURDLDRULLDDRURULLDLDRRURDLLLLDRRRRULULURLLDLDRRLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLULDRRRRRULDLLLULURRRRLDRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRURLLLLDDRURDLURRRULLDRRULLLDDRURULLLDURRDDLURULLDDRULURRRLDLURRDLLURDLURRRDLLLULRURRDLRRRDLLURRULLDRULLDRULLLDDURRRULLLDDRULDRRURLRRURDLULDRRULLLLLDRURDLURRRDLLURRDLLLLURRRRLLRDLLURRDLLRULLRDLU


----------



## imvelox (Jul 10, 2014)

24 puzzle (5x5) in *28.710*, *173 moves*, 6.026tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




141218422610372171218919161352024112315

DDRDDLURLULDDRULLDRULUULRDDLURULDRDLURDDLURRRRLLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRLRDLUUULDRLDRUURDDLUURDDLDLLLURLURRDDLURLRULLDRRRDLLLURRLUURRDLLLDRULURRDLURRDLLLDRULURDLURRDLLDRRULLURRDLUL


----------



## soup (Jul 10, 2014)

moar info


Spoiler



*Scramble*:


Spoiler



235 459 48 84 417 126 108 165 487 303 313 177 537 237 373 25 152 257 279 425 411 224 301 199\51 386 568 189 215 322 532 330 175 137 513 23 63 536 349 544 524 343 166 359 440 540 452 327\149 362 519 29 443 449 469 155 391 35 234 416 233 45 192 11 236 92 457 105 308 81 508 342\432 207 329 255 167 378 559 375 344 298 474 296 52 444 3 505 538 90 211 385 47 0 376 122\351 421 264 438 523 497 397 39 253 217 401 58 96 173 151 393 120 535 310 311 34 489 185 394\424 30 509 240 515 261 196 429 549 70 116 178 415 430 242 131 461 172 31 562 161 367 42 36\19 464 350 484 325 284 387 381 95 246 336 258 295 520 334 402 9 527 539 49 501 24 101 179\104 491 21 119 176 357 431 148 7 232 59 184 127 294 26 140 87 292 483 370 97 93 477 554\436 368 17 413 245 2 212 18 433 220 263 506 171 437 494 103 286 365 526 8 225 198 530 54\355 160 69 272 418 75 293 500 271 154 280 564 552 534 163 450 307 467 223 206 190 482 332 153\490 435 557 239 180 516 499 371 453 548 274 129 218 347 471 496 41 514 208 243 139 512 338 405\80 107 289 287 300 162 555 55 314 395 168 111 86 558 465 141 522 493 335 33 575 399 219 543\238 337 226 46 28 150 254 426 445 76 364 383 125 73 82 202 124 27 146 396 60 144 529 252\419 256 65 392 448 282 547 267 115 227 99 502 50 259 110 353 265 283 297 369 156 66 358 423\159 428 74 188 181 412 5 147 550 455 379 299 404 222 326 563 78 333 138 68 517 565 203 363\216 77 476 409 79 545 406 170 441 44 439 248 306 136 195 305 498 570 1 389 158 10 574 408\288 187 197 62 22 266 573 567 485 380 360 277 473 164 504 561 40 356 100 470 61 345 275 117\348 324 304 481 273 183 143 463 114 186 488 113 410 6 541 331 269 37 315 521 407 56 319 328\4 15 321 71 112 420 83 525 57 472 492 109 276 302 361 88 32 546 533 339 480 260 241 244\458 268 250 390 569 531 352 451 201 462 174 503 12 200 210 518 400 89 382 495 551 98 64 323\318 270 309 182 316 374 72 479 14 231 102 67 528 422 560 377 130 572 454 205 85 403 317 142\128 134 251 384 456 507 204 106 285 511 446 91 312 191 133 43 121 434 468 553 466 228 132 486\13 427 209 20 123 320 193 510 542 447 291 388 556 341 460 94 478 221 230 372 38 442 566 571\169 194 278 249 247 214 290 414 16 118 262 53 135 229 366 475 157 354 145 346 398 281 340 213



*Reconstruction:*


Spoiler



LLRRRRRRDLUDDDUULDRRULRUDDDULUURUDDDDLUUURUDDDDLUUURDDRDLULDURRRDLULDLURRRLDRUURDDLURRULLRDRRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLUDRRRURDLLURRDLLLLLUUULRRRULLLLRRRRRLDRULLLLDRRRRLLRRRLLLRRLLRRRRUDLLURLLLDRRRRDLLURRDLLURRDDDLLLLLLRUUURRRRRRDDDLLLLLLUUUUDRRRRRRRRDLUDDDLLLLLLLLRUUURRDDDLLUUUULLLLDLDDDRRRRRUULLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRUDRULLLLLLUULDRUULDDDDRRUUULULLLDDURRRRDDDLUUULLLDDDRRRUULULLDDDRRRULLLUUUUURLDRULDRRULDRDDLLRDLUUURRDDDLDLUUUUUURDRDDDDDLLUUUURRRDDDDDLLULUUUURDRDDDLLUURRRRRDDLLLLULURRRRLLLDLRULDRLDURDLURRRRRUUUULDRULUDLLRRRLULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLRDURLLDRURRDDDDLLUUUURRRRDDDDDLLLLUUUUUURRRRLDLLLLRRLRUDRLLLRRRRULLLDRRRURDDDDDDLLLLLRRRDLLUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDLLULLLDURDLUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDLURLDRULLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRLDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDRLLLLLLLRUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLRUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDLDLLLLLLLLULDUUURRRRRRRRRDLLDLLLLLLLURRUUUURDDDDLUURRDRRRRRDDLRULDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRLULLDLLLLLLLLLRRURRRRRRRRRRRRLDDLDULLLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRLRDLURLLLULLLRRRLLLRRRLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRULLLDLLDRRRURLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRULULDUULLDRRULRDLDRRULUULLDRRULDDRRDLUUUULUDULDDRRULDDDRUUULUDDDDDDRUUUULLDLDDRUDDRRUUURRDDDLLUURRRDDLDLLUURRUUUUUDUUULLDDDRDRUUULLDDDDRUUUDDDUUUDDDRUUULUDDDDDURUURRUULDDRRUULDDRUUULDDRULLLLDDRRRRULRRDDRLRDDLLLLLLRDUUUURRRRRDDDDDULLLLLUUUURRRRDDDDDLLLRRRRLLLLLUUUUURRRRRULDLRRULDDRLUULLDRRRDDDDDLLLLLUUUUURRULDRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLRUUUUURRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLRUUUUURRRRRDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUURDDDDDLUUUURRDDDDLLUURRRRDDLLLLUULLLLULDLULLUUUUDRUUUULLDDDDRDRUUUUULDLDRRDLRULDDRDUUURDDDDULLDRRURDLDLUURDDLUUUUUURRDDDDDDLDDLUUDDUURDDDULUUUUUUUUUURRDLURDRRULDRRDDDDLUUUUDDURDLUURDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUULUDDRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUURUUUULUDRDDDDDDDDDRUDLURRRDLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDUURDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRRLLLLLURRRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLRDRRRULLLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLLDDRUULLDRLRRLLDRURRRRULLLLLRDRRRRUDDDDDDDRDLDDLRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUULLLLURRRRLDLLLURDLURRRRDLLLLRRRRLLURRDLLLLURRRDLULRRRDLDUUULLLLLDRRRRRULLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLRRRLLLURRRDLLLLUDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLDRDDDDDDDDLDRRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDUURRRRRUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLLLUDDDDDDDDLDRLDRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUULLLLLLLULDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRUUUUULLLRRRUULULLLLLLLDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRLLDULUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRRRRLUUUULLLLLLLLLLLRDDDDULDRRRRRRRRRRRUUUULULUULLLLUURRDDDLDULURLDLDRUUUUULLLURDURDLLDRRRULLDRDRUULLDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDRDRUUUUUUUUUULDLDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUULDLDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUURRDDDDDDLDRLLUUUUURDDDRDDLLUUUURURRDDDDDLLULUURRRRDDDLLLULRRDLDUUURRULLDDDLULURRURRRRDDDLLLLLLUURDLDULDRRULDLUDRULULULLUUURRDDLLDRURDLDRRLURRLDLRRLLDRURDLDRURRRRRRRRRDLDLULUURRRRRRUUURRRRRRRLDLULRRRUULDRUULDDRDUUULDDDRDUUUUDLDDDDUUUDLDDRDRUUUULDDDRUULDDDDRUUUDLDDDRUUUUDLDDDRUUUULDDRULDDRULDRDULDRULLUUUUUUUUULDDRULDDRULDLRRLDDDRUUULDDDRUULLDDRDUUUDDDRUUUDLDDDRUULDDDRUUULDLDDRRULDLDRRULULDLLUULUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUDUUULLDLURRDLLLDDRDRRRUUULLLDDDRRRULDLRRUUUULDDDDDDDURUUULLDDRRUUUULURDLDDURULLDDDDDDRURULDDDRUUUUUULDLDDDDDRRUUUUURDRURULLLDLRDRRURRRULLLLDRRRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRRRULLDRDRUULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRDDRLULDDDDDDDLLLLLLRUUUUULUDRDLRDDDULLUUUURUDDLRULDDDDRUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLURLUUUUUUUURRRRRLDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUULRRRRRDDDDDDDDLDLLLUUUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUUUUDDLDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDLLLRDUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUURRRDLDDDDDDDDDDRLLLUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLRUUUUUUUUULDDDRULDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULDRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLRUUUUULDLDDDDRRRULLRRDLUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLUDDDDDRLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLUUUUUULLLLLLUUUULLDDRUUUULDDRDDDURUUULLDDDDDRUUUUUULDRRULDDDDDDRDDUUUUUUUULDLURRDLLULRRDLLRURDLURDLLURRDLURRDLDDDDDRUUUUUURULDLRRRLLLLRRRRRULLLLLDDDDDDDDDDRRDUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDRDRUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUULDLDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUULDLDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUULLLLLUDDDDDDDDDDRDRRRLLLULDRRRRRRLUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUDDRRDDDDDDLLUUUUURRRDDDDDLLLUUURRRRDDDDLLLLUUUUULLDRDRULDDDDURUULULDLDRRRLLLLRDRRURLDRUUULURUUUUUURDLUULLLUURDLLLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRDRRUULLLDDRRURLRRULLDRRULLDDRDDRUUUULDLDDRRUULDLDDDDRDURUUUUDLDDDRUUUUUDDDDDDUUUULDDDDRUUUUULDDRUURRRULDLRRDLULUDDRULLLDRRRULLRRRUUULDRDLULLDRRULLLDRRRRRRRLRRRRRUULDRDLLULDRRULLDRRULLLLDLRRRRULLLLDRRRRLLLRRULLLLRRRRLLUDDRRLLLLLRRRRULLLDRDRURULLLDDRRULLLDRRULLDRRULULLDDRULLDDRUULDDRULDRDDDDDLUUUUUUULLDDDDDRRUUDLDURDLDDRUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUDLDDRUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDRRUUDDLDRUUUUUUULUDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDRLDRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDDRRRRRRRRUUUUULRDDDDDLLRUUUUULLLLLLLUDDDDDDRRRRRRRUUUURRRRDDDDLLLLUUURRRRRDDDLLLLLLUULDRDRUURRRRRRRULDDDDULLLLLLLLLRRRURRRRRRRURRRRUUULLUUUUUUUUDLURLURUULLDRRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDDRUUUUDDDDUUURDDLUUUULDDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUUULURRDLULDDDRUULDDRURRRRULLLLDRRRRULULLLDLRRRLULDDRRULLDRDDDDDDLUUUUUUULDLLULURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURDLURRRRRLDLLLURRRRLLLURRRRDDLLLLUURRRDDLLLURURRRDDLLUUURDDDRRUULULLLLRURRLDRULLDRRULLDRRULLLLLDRURLDRRULLLDRRRULLRRDRULLDDDDDDDDDDLDRRRRUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDLLDRRRRDRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDURLUDDDDDDDUUUDRRRRLUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDURDUULDRRULLLLLLLDLRURRLDLLURRRRDLRULDLLLLURRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLDRDRRRRURULLLLLDDDDDDLDDDDDDDRDLRRRRRRRUDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRURRLLRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLURLRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLURRDLLRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDLLRRURDLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURDRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUDUDLRLDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLRUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUDURRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDRDLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDDLLLLLRUUUUUULLLLLRUDRRRRULLLLDRUDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUULDLDDLDDDRRRUUUUULULDLDLDDDRRRRRLLLDLRRRUUUUULLLDLDDDDRRRRRUUULULLLLLDLRRRRRRRRDDLDLUUULULDDDDDRLUULLLDRRRRRRLUUULLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRLUUUURDRUUUUUUUUUUDLRRRDUUUUUULLDDRDRUUUULDLDDRRULUDDDDURUULRDLLRRULLDRRULDDDRUUULLDDDDRRURRDLDLLURUDLDDRUUUURDRDUUUDLDRRULLDRULLDRRDDDDLULDUUUUULDDDDDRRUUULLDDDDUUURRLLURRDDDDLUUUUULUDDDDDDRDUUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUUULRRRRLLLDRRRUULLDLLDRRRRULLLLLLLDRDRRRURRDLLUDRDDLUUURDDDLDUUUULDDDDDRUUUULUDDDDDRUUULUDDDDDUUUUUDDDDDRULLLDDDUURRULRRUULLDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUULLLUDDDDDDDRDDUUUUUUULRRRLLDDDDDDDRRRLUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDUDULUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDUULULRDUUUUUUUUUUUDRDDDDDDDDDLLRUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDRDLLUUUUUUURRRDDDDDDDLLLUUUUURRRDDDDDLLLUUUULLDDDDRRUUUULLDLDDDRRUDLLDUURDLRRRUULLLLLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLULULLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUDDRLLLLLLRLLULUDURDDLUUULDRULLDRRLLDDDRUUUUUDDLDDDDRUUUURDDDDDUUUUUUDLDDDRUUUUULDDRDUULLLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLUURRDRDLLUURURDRDLDLUULRRDRULLUDRULLDURRRDULLDRRULLLLLUDLRRLDRLLLURDRRULLDRURRDLLLLURRRRLLLLLDRDRULLDDUUDDRUULDDRRUULLDDRRURLLDRRUULLDRRRRRULLLLLDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRDUUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDRRRDRUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDDDDLRRRUUUUUUUUUUUULDLDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUULDLDDDDDDDDDDRLUUUUURUDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDDDDLRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUDLLDDDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDLDDUURDDLUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDLLUUUUUUULLDDDDDDLDRRRUUUUUUUULDDRULLLDDDDDDDRRRUUUUULLLLDLDDDRDRRRRUUUUULDRUULLDDRRULLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRLUUUULLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRUUUULLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRULLRLLRRLLLLUDURRUDRLRRRRRRRLRDLRLLRLRRLLRLLLLLLLLDDDRULURDDLUUURDDDRLLRRRUUDRDLURDLLURDDLURDRDLLURRDLLRRDLLURRDLLURRDLLRURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRLDLULURDUULULDDRRDLUURDDDLUURRDDLLURRRDLLLLUURRRRRDRDLLURRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRLRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRLRRDLLURRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLUUUURRRULDRDLLDRUULDDRUULDDDRULLRDRLLLDRRRURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURLDRLLRRRRUDLURDLURRLRRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLULLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDRLLLLLLRRRRRRRLUDLLLLLUDRRRRRULDLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLULRURDLDDRLLLULURRRRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURURRRRRRRRRDLDLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRLLRURRRRDDLLLLLUUDLLLLLLLLLLLRLRLLLLLLLLURLRRRLLLDURDLURRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRUDDDRULLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULLRURRRRRRRRLRRDDLLURDRLDLURLDRULRURDLRULLDLURRRDLLLURDLLLLLLULRRRRRRULLRDLURDLDUDRURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLULLLRLLLLLLLLURRRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLDLDRRURDULLLRRRDLULLDLRRULLURRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLULRLLLDLLDRRRRDDDRULLDRULLDRUDUULDDLUURDLLUURRDDLLULLULURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRURRRRRRDRLDLLLLLLLULLLLDLLLRLLLDRUULDDRRULLDRRRULLLURRDLLDRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRDRRURLRULLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRURRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURLDDDDDDDUDURLRRLLLRLLLRRRURDLRULDRULDLLURRRRRLDLLRDDDLUURDDLUUURDLDULURURRRRDLDLLULRRRRLLLDRRULLURRRDLLULRRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLULRRRRDLLLRRRRLLULRRURDDLLURRULLDDLURRDLURRDURDLLLLLLLLLLLLRLDURLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLRDLDDDUULLDRDRUUULDDRURULLDRULURDRULRRRLLURDLLURRDLURRLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLURRRRLLLRRRRLLLLRRRDLLULRRRRDLLLUDDLRRULLDRRULDRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLRDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRDRURULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRLULLRURDLDRRULLRURDLURRLLDRURLDDRRULLURRDLLLRDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRRLULLDRRRRULLLURRRRRRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRDLLULLLLLLDLLRRRLLURRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURRRRDLRULDLLURRDLLLLLLLDLLLLLRLDDDRUUULDDRUULDRULULRDRULDRLLLLULDRRULDRRULLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRURLLLLDRRRRRULLLLURRRRDLLRRRRLLLLLURRRRDLLLLRURRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRDLRRRLLLLLLDDRUUULDRULDDRUULDRUULDRULDRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRLLLLLRRRDUUDRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLULLRRDRULLLULDULLRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLDLRULDRULDLLLLLUDLLRLDDRURDRUULDDRUUULDDRUULLDRRRULLDRRRULDLRRRULLDRRRURLLURRRRDLLLURRDLULLDDDLLLLLLLLLDLLDRUURDDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURURLRULDDRULDLRRDULDRURDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLRRRRLLLURRDLURRRRRDLLLLLURDLULLLRRRRRRUUUULDDURDULLRRDLULDRDDLUURDDLURRRRDDLLLURRRLLLDLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLULRRRLDURDLULLRRLLLLLLLUDLURDLLURRLDDLUURRRDLLLUURRRRRDLLUDRDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLDRRLLURRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLLUUUDRRULUDDRULDRUULDDRUUUDDDUULDDDRUUULDDLDRDRUUURDRLDLLURURDRDLLURDDRUDLUDRURDLLURRRDLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRDLURRRRRRRRRLLDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRUUURRDLULDDDRULDDRUUULDDDUUDDRUULDDRULDLLLLLLLRURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURLLLLLRLLLDDRUUULDDRULLURLRRRLLDLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDRLLLDRRRUULLLLDRRDLLURRDLULLURRURRDLRULDRURRDLRRDLLLURRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDDLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLRRURDLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLRDLLULURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRULLLDLDRRRULLRRLLLLLLLLLLRURRDLLURRDLURRRLLLLRRRRDLLURRRDLLDLULLULRRRRDLLLLLLLURRDLLLDDDRUULDRRULLUDRRULRDLLURDRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRUULLLRRDDRUULDRLURDLDRULURRDLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULLRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRULLDRULLDLRRRRRRRDLLLLLULRDLURLRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLULRLUDRRRRULLLDLLULDRLLLLLLDRRRULDRRULLDRRURLLRURDLDRULLLURRDLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLLLURRRDLDDDLUURDLUURDLUURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLLDDDRUUULDDDDLLURRDUUUDDRUUDLDLDRUUDLDULRRDLUURRLDDUUDRULDDRUULDRUUUDDURULLDRULDDRURULLDRULLUDLLLLLLURDRLLURRDLURRRDLLLURDLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLRRURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDRLURDLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRDLLLURRDLLLLLDLDLLLDDLLURRRLLRRRULLDRULDDRUUUULDDDRURUULLDDRUUUDLDDRULUDLUURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURRDDLULURDLURDDRULURRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLUURRRDLRULLDLRUDRRDLLLURRRDLRULLLDRUULDRRRDLLLLLLDLLLUDDDDURULULDDRUULDRUULDRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDLRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDLRRRRLULDRDRUULDLUURRRDLLURRDLLLURRDLLDRUULDDDDURUUULDDDDDRUUULDDLRRUULDDDRULRLURDLURRDDLULLLLDRRULULRRRLLLRRRDLDLLURRRLLLDRULURRRDLLURRDLURRRDLLLDRRULLLLLLLUURDLURDDDLRUUULDRDLUURDDDLUURRDDLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRLRLUDRLLLLDLLUULULURDLDRULDDRUUUDDDUUDDUUULDDDRUULDDRURDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLLURDRRRDLLULURRURRRDRLDDRLLLURRDLLLURRRRDLUDRULDRURDLLURDLLLURRRRLUURDRDDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDRLURDLLLLLLLURLLLLUURULDDDRUUULDLDDRDRUUURDDLURRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUURRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLURRRDLLULLUULDDDRUULDDRURLRRRLLLRLLRRLLRRDLLUURRDRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLURRUULDRDLULDLRRUULDDRRRDLLULULDRRLDLURLDRURDLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLDLRDRUUULDDDRUUUUDLDDDRUUUUDLDDRUUUDLURRDRLLDLLURRRRRLLLLLURRRRDRLLLDLULULDDRUUULDDRULURRRLDLLURRRRRLDLLDRULLDLUURRDLLDRRULURRRLDLLRLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDRULRRDLLURRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRLRLLDURDDLUULLRRRDLLULDLDRUULDRULDRRULLDRRRULURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLULLLDDLDDRUULUDDRUULDDRUURURDLLURDLLURRDRLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDURDLLLLLURDLLLLLLRRDLDDRUUULDDRUULDRULURRDLURRDLURRLLRRRLDLURRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRUDLLLULRRRRDLLLLURRDRLLURRDLLLLLLDDDDLUURDLUURDLUURDLULURUDRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLLLDRULURRDLURRRRRDLLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLDDDLULULURRRDDLUUDURDLUDLLLURRDLURDRULLDRULURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLURRDLLLLLDRRDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLUURRDDLLULUUDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRDRLDLLLRRURLDRUURDLLLDRRRULLLLDRUUUULRULDRDLURDDLUDDDUUURDDLURDDLURRUURDDLUULLRDLURDLDRURRRULLDRRULLDRULLDRRDLLUUDUUURLRDLUDRDLULDRUULDDRULDDRULDRRRRDLLLLUUUUDDDRULURRDLDLRULDRRLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDDLUUDUUUUUUUUDLURDDDDDDDLRRLLRDLURULDUURDLDRUURDDLLDRRULULDRULLLDRRLDRURRULLDRULLDLRRULLDRULLDDRLURDLURLURRRULDRDLURRDLLULURDLURRRDLLLURRRLDDRLUURDLDURRDLLRRLLRRULLDRURDLLULLLURDLURRDLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLLLLDRRRRURULDRULLLDRRULLDRULLDRULDDUULDDRURLRRRULLDRRLRRULDRULLRLLLDLURRLRDLURRRDLLURRDLLLURDRULLDLURRDLULDRRULLRULDDRULURDDLDUURLRURRULLDRDLULDRRUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDLRURDLLLURDULDURDULDRULDRRULDRLURDLURRRDLULLLUURRDDLLDRULURDRRULLDRRULLURDLURUUUUUUUDDDDDDDRRRRRRDLDDURRDLLURRDLLUURDRRRDULDRRRLULLLDRRRRURRDLUUUUUUURRRRLDDDRLLLURRDLLULRRRRDDDLRRLLLDRLDRRUULDDRUURDDLLRRRLLURRDLLLULLDRRURURRLLURRRDLLLULRRDDDLUUULLDLDDRRRUURLLLDLULDUDURDLUUURRRDDDLLLUUURRRDDDLLLUUUUURRRRLDLRRRRULDRRULLDRULLLLDRRRUULLLDDULDRURRRRDDDDDLLLLLLUUUURRRRRULRLDURDRUDLLURDRRDDDDRLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRUDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRDDDDLLUURRDDULLURDDLRULDRULDULLLLLLLUUURRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLURDRUUURRRRRDLDDDULLLLUUUUDLRRRRRRDDDLLLLLUUUURRRRDDDRDLLLLLUURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLULLLLLRRULLDRRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDDRRUULDDDRUUURULLDLDDDRRUUULDDDURULLLDDRRULLLDDRRRRULLLRRRURLLLLLDRRRRRURLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDURDLUURDLLRURLUDRULDDRULDRDLUURRDDLLULLUULDRUULDLDRDRUUULLDURLDRURDLDDRDUUUURDDDLLDRURDLUUUDDDUUULDDDRUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLRRULDRULLUURRDLLRDLUUUUURDLDURDDLURDLUURDDLURDDLURRDLDLUUDRURDRUUUURRDDLUURDDDLUULDDDRUUULDDDRUUDDDUULDDRUUULDDRULDDRURRRRRUULDRRRLULDLDRRUUUURRDDLLULRRLURDDDDDDULUUUUUUDDDDDDRRLLUUUUULRUDRRLRDDDDDLLUUUUURLUDRDLRRDDDDLLUUURRRDDDLLULUUDDRDLUULLDRDRURRRRRURDRRRRLLLLLLUDDLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUURUDDDDLUUULDDDRRUULUDDDDUUDLDRUUUURDDLURULDDDRUULDLDDRRUULLLLLLLLLLLULLDLDDUDLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULRDRULDLUUUULUDLDRDRUUULDDRULDDRDURULUDLDDRRDULDRUUULDDRULLDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDUDDDLUURDLULLRULDRRULLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULDURLRDLULLLUUUUUUURDLLLLLLLLRLDDDDDDDRRLLUUUUUUURLRDDLLUURRDDDLDLUUUURRRRRULLLLDRRUULRDDRLLURRRRDDLLLLLURRRDDDLDLLLLRUUUURDDLUURRRRDDDDDLLLLUUUUURRRDDDDDDLLLLUDRUUUUUUUDRRDDDDDDLLUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDLRRRRRRRUUUUUUUDLLLLLLDDDDDDRLRRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLUDDDDDDDRRRRRRRLUUUUUULULLLLLLRRRRRDRULRDLULLURRRDLLLUDLURDRRRULDRULLLLLDDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDDRDDDDDLRRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUULLLLLLLLUDRDDDDDDLDRRRRRRRRUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDRRRRRLUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRLUDUUUULLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRUUDDLUUUULLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRULRRDLULURRDDLDLUURRDLLULLLLLUULRULUULLRLULLUULDRUUULDDDDDDRUUUULUURDLDRULDDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDURUUUUULDDUUUDDRUULDRULDURDLDRULDDDDDDDRUUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURUDDDDDDLUUDDRDLUUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUURURDDDDDLLUUUULDDDDURLDRUURRRRRRRRRRRRRDDURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURUUUULDDDRUUUULLURDRLDUDRUULDDRURDDDDDRLLUUURRDDDLLUUUUDRDDDDLUUUUUURRRUDLLLURRRDDDDDDLDLLRRLDLUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLRUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRLDDDDDDDDRLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUUURRRRDDDDDDDDULRRDLLLLLLRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDRRUUUUURRDDDDLLUUURRDDDLLUURRLRUDRRDDLLLLURRRRRUUUUULDDDDRUUULLDDRDDRUUUULDDDDRUUDDDUULDDRUUUDLDRULDRUULDDRULDRLDRULLUUUULULLLDDDDDDDLRULLDRRRRULLLLLRUUUUUUURUULLDRDRRUULUDLDRRUDLDRUUULLURULDDDDDDRRUUUUULLDDDDDRRDLRULDRUUUUUULLDDDDDDRRLDRUUUUUUURURDDDDDDDDLLRDLUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDLLURUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDDDLLULDDRUUUUUUUUURRLDDDDDDDDDRLDLUUUUUUUUURRDDDDDDDDLDLUUUUUUULRULLDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUULLLURDRRULLLDDDDDDDLRRRRUUUUUULLLLRLDDDDDDRRRRUUUULLLLLLLRDDDDRRRRRRUUUUULDDULDRRULLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRUUUULLLLLDLUDDDDRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLDDRRRRRRRRUUULLLLLLLUUUULRRUULLDDRRULLDRRRULLLLLLDDRDRUURRRRDLDLDLLUUURURDRDDDLLLUUURRULLDRRULRULDRULLDDRDDDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUUULDLDDDDDLDRRRUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUDDDDDDDLUUUUUUDLDDDDRDRUUUUUULLDDDDDDRRUUUUULLLDDDDDRRRUUUUULLLDDDDDULDLRRRRRUUULLLLLDDDRRRRRURLLLLLLLLDURRRRRRRULLLLLDLDRRRRRRRLLLRRULDULULLUUUUUUUUUDLLDUUUULDDDDRRUULLLUURDLDRRRDURDLDLURDDLUURDLUURDDLUULLDDRDRUUUULDDRUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDLDDDDRRUURDDDLUUUUULUDDDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRDUUUUUUUULDDDRULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDUUUUDDDDRUUUUULDLDDDRURUULLDDDRURDLULDRRURRRRUDRUUUUUUUUUUULLDDDRUUULDDDRDRUUUULDDDDRUUUULDRUDRDLUULDDDDDDRDUUUUUULDDDDDDRDUUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRURUUUULLDDDDDUUUUURRDDDDLUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUULUDDDDDDRUUULUUDLDDDRRDULDDRURULULDRRDLULLDRDRUULUDLDDRRUUUUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURDDLURRRRRUDRRUUUUUUUUULDRRRRRRRRRULLDDDDRRUUUULLDDDDRRLDDRUUUUUUUDRDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUUULULDLRRRLLURDRULLDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDULUUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDDULUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDLUURUUUUUUUULRDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUULDLDDDDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUUUULLLDDDDDDDDDRRRUUUUUUULLLLUDRRRRULLLLDDDDDDDDDURRRRUUUUUUULLLLDDDDDDDRRRRRLUUUUULLLLLURRRRLDRRRLULLLLLDDDDDRDLRRRRRLLLLULLRRRRRDLLULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLLLLDDDDDDURRRRRRRRRRLUUUULLLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRUULULLLLLLLLDDDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLUDUUUULULRULUUUURRLLURDLDDDRUULDDDDUUUUUDRURRRULLDRRRLLLLLRRRRLLLLRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDDDDDUUUUULLDLDRDDRDRUUUUURDDDDLLUUUDDDRRDLUUUURULDLDRRULLDRURRLLLRRDLRRLULDRURRRRRURDLULLDRRULLLLRDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRDRRURLLLLLRDRURDRRULDRRLLLLLRRRRULLLLDRULLDRRRRRRLDDDDDLLLLLUDRDUUUUUURRDDDDDDLLUUUUUURDDDDDDDLDUUUUUUUUUDLDDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUURRRDRURRURDURRDLULLRLLRRDULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLDRDRURULLLLLDRRRULLRRDDRURLLLDRRULLLRDURDDULRULLLDRRDDDDDDLLRUUUUULRULLDDDDDDDRRUUUUUUULLDDDDDDDDLRRRUUUUUUURDDDDDDDULUDDURDLUUUUULUDDDDDDRUUUUULLDDDDDDRRUUUUULLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLLLRDDRRRRRRRRUULUULUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUDDDDDDDUUUUUUULDDRDRLDRRULDDUULDDRRUUULDDDRUULDDRDUUULDDDDRUULLDRRULLDLDRRULLLUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDLRLRLLLLRLLLLRDLDRUULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLUULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDLURULDDDULLLLLDLLURDLDUUDUUUDDDRRLLLRRRLLLLLLLRRRLLLLLRDLRULLDRRRRLLLRULDRUURDDDDUUDDLUUURDDDLUUURDDDLUURRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDRLLLLLLRRRURURRDRLDLULRLRDLLURLDRULDLURRRRRUDUDRRRRRRDUULDLDRUURLLDRRULLDRRUULDDRULLLDRRULLLRRRURDDLURULDLRDURDLULLDRRRLULLDRRULLLDRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULULLDDULLDRRRULLLDRRRULULLDDRRULLLRRRRDLDLURLDRURDLLLLUDRULLLLLLLUDRRRRRLLLULLLULUULDRUUDRDLDRURLDLRRLRLLRRLDUUDDRLUURDLDRURDLDRULRRDLLURRRDLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLULRRRRRDLLLUDRDRLURRLLDRURDLLURRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRLLLLLLDURRLLDUURDRLLDRLLULLLLULRURDLLDRULRRLURRDLLURRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLDLUURDRLLURRRDDLLULRRRRDLLURRRDRLLLLLDRRRURRRUDRULDRRULULDRDLULDRDUULDRDLUURDDLUUDRRRRRUURULDRLDRUULDLDRDURDLULLDDRRUULLDDRRULULLDDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDLLLLLRURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLURRRDRULLLDRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLULLLLLDUDURLLDRURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDRLLLLLRRRRURDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLRRRULDLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLUURRRRRDLLLLLDLLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLUURRRRRRDDLLLLLLLURRDLULLLLLLRLLLLLLLRRLLRRRRDLLURDLULURRRRRLDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLUURRDDUURDDDLUURRLLDDRULURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDRLLLLURDRRURDLLLULRRRRRRDLLLURRLUDDRUURDDLURDLLURRRURURDLULDDDRUULLDRRULUDDULDRRLDUDLUURRDRLDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURLLLLLRRLDDUURRRRRDLULLDRRULLDRURLLLRRDRULLDDRULUDDLRRUULDDDRUUULDDRUULDDRUULLLDLDRUUDDDUULDDUUUDDRULLDRRULDDLULLLURRDLURRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLRULRRDLLURRDLUDRULDRDLLULLUURRRDDLLLLLUULRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLURULLLLLLULURRRDLLURRRLDLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLULDRDRRULRDLURRRRRDLLLLLUDLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRUDDLLRRLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUUUURLDDDDDDDLLLRLLLLRRLLRRRRRLLRLLLLLLLLLLURUDURDLDURLDRURLLURRRDLLURRDLLURRDRLLRURDLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRLLRRRULLLDRRRLULLLDDLLLLDRRLLRRULLLRDRRULLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULRULDRUUULDDRULURRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRRLDLLLLURDLRURRLDULDLRRLURRDLLURRRRDLULLDRURRDLLLURDLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLLRURRDLLLLRRURDLLURDRLLRRLLURRDLULDRURDLLRRRRLLLLURRDURRDLLLLLLLRRLLDRURLLDRRRULLLDRRRRLLLLRRRRULLLRDRRUULLLLRDURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLDDRDRUULDLDRUULRUDDRLULRULDDRULDRRUULLDRRUDLLURDRRLLLRRRRULLLLRRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRULDLRRRLLDRRRUULDLDRRULLLRRRRULLLDRRRULLDLRRRULURRRRDLRULDLLLLDDDLLUURDDUURRLLURDDLUURDLDULULLLURLDLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDURDLLURRDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLDLRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLRRRRLULDDRRUULLDLRDRULLDRRRULLDRRULDLRRRULLDLULRRRRRLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRDLRURDLLLLURRRDLLLLDRDLDULRDRULLDRULLLLLLLLLLLURRRLDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRLLLRURRDDLLLURRRRLLRRRLLLRRRLDLLULRRRRLDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLUURDDDUUUDDRRULUDDRLLDRUUULDDRUULDRDRUULLLLLLLLLLLRRRLLURRDLLLDDDRUULDDRUUULDRLRULDDRRRULLLRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLDRRRRLULLDLRRRRRULLLDRRRRLULLLDLRRRRRRLULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRDLLLLLRLLLLRRRLLDLRDRURULLDDRDRUULLDRRLLDRRURDDLUULDLDRRURLULLDRLRLURDLURRDDLUURDRDLLURURRDDLLULRUURULRULDLDRDURULLDDRRULDDRULDRULLLDRDRULLLLLLLLLULUUDLRRRRRRRLLURRDLLDRURDLDRURDLRRDLUDLURDLURDLUDRURRLDLURRRRDLLRRULDLLLURRRLLURRRRDRDLLULDURDULDURDUDLULLULLLLLDLLLLLURLRRRLLLRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLRRRDLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURURRDDLLULRURRRDLLRRRDLLURRDRLLLURRRRDLULLLLLDRRRRLLLDRRRURRRDLLLLLLURRLRUDURDUURRDRDLLLLURRDLURRRDLLULLLLLLLLUURDLDRURDLLURRRRDLLURRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRDLDRULLLLLLLRULLLDLLLLLDRLURDLURUDDURDLURRDRLLURURRDDLLURRDLLURRRLLURRDRDLUDLURRDLURRRDLLRRLLLRRRRLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLULRRRRRRLLDLLLURRRRLLLLLLLLLLLURLLLRURDLURRDRDLDLUURRLLLRRLDDUURLDDRULURRRDLLLRRRLLLURRRRDLLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRRRLRRDLLLLLURRRRDLLLURLLUUDDRUULDDRURRRRDDLLLLULLLLDLDDDRUULDURDDLURUULDDRUULURRLDURRDLLRULRDLURDRRULLURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDDLULRRRLLDRULLURRDLURRDLLRRRLLURRRDLLDRURDLLURRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLURRRRRDDLLLLLUUULLDDRULDDRRUULDDURLRRRRRRRLLLLLLLDRURRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLRURLLLRLLLLLDRUULDDRRRULLULDURDLURRLLRRDLULRRRLLRRDLDLLURRRUDLLLDRRULLDRRRULLLRRRRLLLDRRDUULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULURURDRLDLUULRRDLLDUURDLDRURRRRULLDRULLDRRLDULRDLULLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDDRRDRRLRURRDLLURRRDLURDLLLLLUURRRRRDDLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRDULLLLLLLLDDDDRUULDDRUULDRRLLRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRRULLLDLRRRULLLLLURRRRRDDLLLLLUUURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDRDLLLRURDLRUULDDRURLDRULLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDURDLLLLLLLURLLLRLLLLLLLRLDRDRURDDRUULDDRUUUDDRUULLDRRULLDRRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLLURRRLDLURRRDLLLRRRLLURRRDLLRRRLLURRDLLLURRRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLRLRDRLLLLLLLLRDRRULLRULDRULDRRULDLRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLURRRRLLDRLUDDRULURRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLURRLDRRURRDLLURRRLDLLLURRDLLLLLDDRDDRUULDRUULDRUULDRULURRDLLURDLURRRDLLLLURRRRRLRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLRLLLDDRRRRDRDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUURRDLURRDLULRRRRRRRLDLLLLLULRRRRRDLLLURDLURRDLLLRRLLLLLLLRLLLDDDRRUUULDLDRRULUDRRULLDUDULDRRLLRRRLLLLRRRRLLLRRULUDDRULLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRLLLURDRRULLURRRRLDLLURRRDDUUDRLLLURRRDLLURRDLLLLLDDLLLLLLDLUURDDLLURUDDRUULDRUULDRULDRRRLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRLULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLURRRRRRLDLLURRRDRLLLLRRRLLURRDLLLLRLDRRRULDDRULDLDRRULLDDRRULLLURRDLDRULDLULRLLLLLLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRDLRRRLLURRDLLURRDLLURDLLULRRRRLDLURRRLLURRDDLLULRRRLLRRRDLLULRRRDLLURRRLDDRULULRLLDDRRURRDLLLURRRDLULLLLULUUDDURDLDRULDDRULDRULDLUDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDURDLLLULRRRRLLRRDLLURRULLLDDRUULLLLUULRLDUURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLLURURDDLRLUDRURRDLLURRDLURRRLDLURRDLLURRRRLDLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLRLLLUDRURDLURRDLLURRLLLLUUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDLDRDRUUDDLURULLDRULLDDLUURDLUURRDLDRURRRRLDLLLLLULRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRDRLURDLLLLLLLLURRRLRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRLRLULURRDRLDLULLLLLLRRLDRLURDLURRRDLLLURRRDRLLLRRRRRLLLUURDDLLURUDDULRRDLURRRRLLLLRRRLDLUUDRRLLRUDLRLDRURDLLUURRRDLDURDLURDLLLRRRURDLLLLLLLLLRLLDRULURLDRLURDLULURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLURRRRDRLLLLLRURRRRDDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLRURRRRRDLDLLLLURURRRRDULDLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLDRRRULULLLDLDRRRRRUULLLLDRRULLDLRRDLULDLRRUDRULRLLLLLUDLLDDDRURULLDRUULDDRUULLURDLURRRLLURRRDLLLRRDLLURRURDRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLULURDLRLURDLDRULRRDLLLRLDRRRDLLULRURDDLULDRRDRRRULUDDLUURDLLURRDLLURDLLURRDLLLUURDDLUUURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLDRULURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRDURDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURLLDDLULDRLRUURDRDLRDULDRUULDDRUULDDRUUULRULDDRULURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLLURRRRDLLULRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRLDLURRDLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRDLURRRDLLURRDLURDURDLURDLLLLLLLRLDDRRDLDUUDDUURDRLDULUURDDLURDDLUURDLUURUDDLUURDLULURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLURDULDRURDLLURRDLLLLLLLDDDRRULULDRRULULDRULURRRDLLLURRRRLLRRRLLLRDLURRRLLRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRDLURRDLURDLLLLLLLLDDDDRUULDRLRUUULDDRRURLLLURDRRLLURDRULLDRULURRRDLLURRRRDLLURRDLLLURDURRRLLLDURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLRUDRLLRRULLDRLLRURDLLDDLUURDLDUURDLULURDLURRDLDLUURRRRDLLLURRDLRRULDLURDLLRRUDLURDLURRDLULDRRLLRRULLDRULLDDLUDLUURDDDLUUDRDDLUURDDDUUULLRULDDRULDDRUULDDDRULRDULURRRDLDLULDRULUURDDLULDRURDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLDRURDLLURRUULDDRULDDRURDLLURLLLLUURURDLLUURRDDDLLUURDDDLUUDDDUUURDDDLUURRDLLURRDLDRULLUURDLDRULURDLURRDDDLUUDDRULURUULDDRUUULDDDRRDLLURRRRDLURLUDDRUULLDRDLUUULDRURDLDRULDRLDRULDRLRLURRDLLUURUUUUUUUDDDDDDDLRLDRULLLLURRLRLLDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRDDURULDLDRURULRLLDRRRLLLRRULLDRRDLLURRULLDRULLLRRLLLRDRULLDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRURRLLLULDULDDRLDRULRRULLDRRULLDDURLDRURRRRULLURDLURRDLDRULDULLLLUDURLDRURDLLURDULRRRDLLLURRDLLDRRRLULDLUDRRLURDRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRLULRDRULRRLLLLURRDRULLDRRRULDRRULLDRRRULLRRRDLDLUDRULLRRRULDLUDLRUDLUDLURDRULDLLLLURDLRURDLLURRRDLURRDLLUDLURRDLULRRLLDRRULLLDRRULDRULLDRULURLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLDRRRLLLRRLLLLRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLRRRLLLLRRRLLLDRRRURLLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLRDRRULLLLDRRRULLLDRRRLLLLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLLDRRDLULDRRLURLDRUUUUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDRULDRDRLLRDRULRRDLDULUURDDDUUUUDDDLUULULDDRUUDDDDRUUULDRRULUDRDLUULLDRDDDRUUUULLURRRRLDDRURRRRDLDRUDDLURULDUDDRRUDRURDRLLULRDLULLDRRRRDLLLLLLLLLUUUURRLDRULDRRRDDDLLLLUUURRRRRRLLDDDLLLLUUUUDRRRRUDDDDLUURDLDRURRDLLURRDLLURRRDLURURDRDLLURULDRDULDRRULRDLURRRLDRRRUDLURRRRRRLLDLURRRRDLLURRRRLDURDLURDLLLLURDLLLLULDRULLLLLLRDRRRRULLLLLLRLLLLLURDLLURRDLURRUUDDLLDRRRUULDDURDLUURRRDDLLLUURRRDDLLLUUULLLDDDRRRRLUULLLLDDRRRRUUURRRDDDLLLLUURLDDRUURULDRRULLUUURDRDLDLUUUDRUDRULDRRULDRRDDUULDRDDDRDLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLUULUURLDDRUUURRDLURDRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRLLLDDDURDLURRRDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUDRRRRRUDDDRRRDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUDRRRLLRRRRURLDRULDLRRRURRRDULDLRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRRLDDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRRRDDDDUUURRDLLURUDLDRDLUURDRDDLLUUURDRDRLLLRRRDLLURRDLLURDLLUURRRDLRURDLLURRDRLDLULURRRRDLDLLURDLLURRRRDLLLLLLULLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLRUUURDDDUDDLLLLLLLLLRUULDUUURRRRRRRRRLRDLLDURRDLDUULDDRURRDLLULLDRRULLDLRRUDRUDLURLRDLULLLLLLRDLLDUURRLDLLRRURDLLUUURRRRRRRDDDURLLLLDLLLLUDUUURRRRRRRLDLDDLLLLLUUURRRRRDDDLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRUDRDDUULDDRUUDRRDLLLDRRDRUULLLDRRRDLURULDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUURRUUUULLLLLDRDDDDDDRRRLUUUUUULLDDDDDLLLLRRRDDLLUULDDRUUDLRRRRRRUUUUUUULRLLLLURRRRDLLULURDRLLLLRRRRRLLURRDLLLLURRRRDLLULLDDDDDDDDDRRRRUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDRRRRRUUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDDDURRLLLRRRRRRRUUUUULLLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRRLUUUULLLLLLLDDDDRRRRRRRRLUUUUUUDDLLLDRRRULUUURULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRLLLDDRRUUULDDRURLDRLLDRUUURRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRLLDDDDDDRDLLLLUUUUUUURRRRLDRRULLLDRDRULLURDRRULDDRULURDDDDDDDLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRLUDDDDDDDDDDULRULLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLRUUUUUURULRDLURRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDULLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRRUDDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUDURRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLUDRDDDDDDDDDDDDRLUUDUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUULDDDDUUUURDDDDDDULUUUURLURDURDLULRRRLLLDRRRRRRDRURDDDDURRRRDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUUUURLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDLDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRUULDLRRDULDRULLLDRULLLLLURDDDUUDLUUURDDLUUDDDUURDDUUDDLUUURDDLRULDRULRRDRUULUDDDRUUURRDDLLURDDLUULLLDDRRRULRLULDUUUURDDDDLLRUUUUUDRURULLDDRRULUDDRUURRDDDDDDDUUDRDLLLLLUUUUURRRULRDLURRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUDRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLUUUUUUDRRRRRRRRDDDDDDRLULLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDLLLLLLLLLUUUUDRRRRRRRRRRDDDUUUDDDLLLLLLLLLLUUUURDDLURRRRRRRRRRRLDDDLLLLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULDDDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRRRUUUDDDUULLDRRUDULDUUUUULDDDRULDDRUURDRDDDLLUURRRRRDDDLLLLLUULRURRRRRRDRDDLLLLLLLLRURRRRRRUUUDDRUULDDRDUUUULLDDDDLRRRUUUUURRDDDDDDLLUUURRRDDLUURDDDLLLUUUUDRRRDDDRUDLLLLUUURRRRRRLDDDLLLLLLRUUUUUUURDDDRUDLUUDRRLURLDRURRRRRDDDDDDLLLLLLLLLRUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDDDUDULLLLLLLLUUUUUUDLRRRRRRRRRDDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRLDRURRRDDDDDUDLLLLLLLLUUUUURRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLUDUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLUUUURRRRRRDDDDLLRLLLLLRLUUUURRRRRRRRDDDDLLLLLLLLUUUUUDRRRRRRRRUDDDDDDULLLLLLLLLLRRULURUUULDLDRDURDULDLDRRUULDDDRUUUULLDLDDRDRRURULULLLDDDURRRURRLULLLLDLDRDRRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRULLULUUUULRDLULLDDRRDRUUULRDDRUULLLDDRRRDUUULLDDDRDRUUUULLLDDDDRRRUUUULLLDUDDDDDLRRRRUUUUUDDDDDLLLULDDRRRRUUUUULLLLLDDDDDRRRRRRLUUULLDDRDRUUUULDDRRULULLDLLLURDRRRRRDLLULRLRRLLLRRRLLLRDRRLULLLDLRRRRRULLLLLDULLDDDLRRRRRRRRUULLLLLLLUDDDRRRRRRRRLURRRRRURRRRRLLULULDDRURDDLUUUUURRRDDDDDDLLLLRUUUUUURRRLDDDDDLLUURRRDLDLLUUUURRRLLLURRRDDDDDLLLUUUUULLDDDDDRRUUUUULLDLDDDRRRDLLULDRRULLLDRRRUUULLDLDRDRRRUULLLDRRRUULLDRDRULDLDRRUULLLLLDDRRRRRURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURRDLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULDLDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDULRLRDDDDRDDLLURRLDRULDUUDLUUDRDDLUURDDLUUURDDLUUURDLDUUURDDLUURULDDDRLLLLLLDLDUUULDDDRLRULDLDRRULLURLLDDRURDLLURRRRDLLLULRRRRRRLLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLUURDRRRRRDLLLLLLRURDLURDUUDRURUUULDDRULDDDRUULDLRRRLLDRURRLDLDRURDLLLUDRURRRRDLLLLLLLRURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLUURRRRLLRUULDLDDRUUDLDRRUULDDRULLLDDRRRURRRDLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRURRDRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRLRRULDLRULDLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRDLULLLLLLLLLLDRULURRDLLURRRDLLLUUURDLDRULDLDRRURDLURRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLURURRDLLURRDDLURRDLLLLURRRRRRRDLRULLDLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLUURRDRDRULRRDLLURDLLLLURRRRRRULLUULDDDRUULDDRUUURDDDLRULLLDRRRRRDLLLLUURLLDRRUULDLDRRULLDRRULLDRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLUURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLRLURLRLLLLULLLLLLLLDDLLLUDDRUULDDURLUDRULURRDLUURDLDRURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURURDDLUDRURRRDLLLLLURRRRRDRLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLLLURULDRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRLDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLLULDRULLDRRDLUDLURRRRLLRRRRLRRULLLLDRRULLDRULDDLUDURURDDLURRRRRULDDRLUULDDRULDRULDRRULLDLLLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLULURRRRRRRRDDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLRRRRURDLLLLLLLULLLRRDLULLLLRURRDLLURRDLLURRRRDLLULRRRRDLLURRRLLLLRRRRRLDLLLULRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLLDRDRUULDRULLURDLURRDLURRRDLLLURDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLURURRDRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLRRDDRULLDRRRULLURRDLLLUURRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLLULDRRLLRRRRRRURRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLULDURRRRRRRRULDLLLLLULRRRLDLLURRRDLLLULLDRLLRRRLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLURRLLRRDLLRDRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRRRLLDRRRRLLLLRRRRULDLLLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRLLLRRRLLRRULLLRDRRRULLDRRRULLLRDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLRLDRRRRRULLDRRRRLULLLDRRRRULLLDLLLLRUDRDRULLDRRULRDLLUURDURDLULLLLLLDLLDRRUULLDRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRLULLDRRRULLURRRRDLLLRRURRDLLLURRRDLRULDLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLRRRLLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLLLLLLRDDDRLDRUULDRULDDRUULDRUUULDDRUULDRRULLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLLLDRRULLLLLLLLDLDLDDDRUUULDDRUULDRUULDRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULUDDRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRRURLLLURRRDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLDLLLLLLLULRRRRURLDDRRRRULLLLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRDRLURDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURDLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLULDRRRULLDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRLULLDRRRRULLDRRLLRRRRLULDRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRLULLDRRRULLDRRRULDLURRRRLLLLURRRDLURRRLDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUDDRUDDRRUULDLDRUULDRULDRRRLULDRRRULLLRRRRLLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRULDRRULLURRRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLLLDLLLLLLLLLLRUULLDLLDLLDDDRURULLRUULDDRUULDRRLLRRRLLLRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRRRRLLLRRULDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDLRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLLLRRRRRLLLLDRRRRRLULLLDRRRRLULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLURRRRRLLLRRRDLLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLLDULRLRDDLLRULDDRULLDRURRDLLLLLLRDRURUULLDRRDLURDDUDLULLLLLLDLLURRDRULLLLLDRULURRDLURRULDRLUDDLLURRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRURDRDLLLLRDRRRULURRDDLURRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLULRURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRDLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRURRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUURRRRRRRDRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLRURLURRRRDLURRDLULLLLLLLLLRRRRLLURRDLLURULDLURDLDRURRDLLLRRRLLURRRLLLURRRDDLLULRRRDLLURURRDRLLURRDDLLLURURDDURRDLLLRRRLLURRRDLLURURDRLLLRRRDLLULRRRRDLLLDRRULLLLLLRRRLLURRRLDLLULRRDLURRLDLLURRRLDLUURRDRRLLLLRRDLURRRDLLLDRRULLLLLLLULDDRUURDDLLURRRDLLULRDLURDLURDURRRLLDLURRRDLLLURRRRDRLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLURRRRRRRRRURDDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLLLULRLURLDLRULRLDRURDLLRRLURRRDLLLURURRRDRLLRDLURURULDRDLUULDLRDRURLULDLDRULRURDRDLLRRDLLLULLLLLDLLDDLUURDDRUUUULDDDUUDDRURULLDRRULLULRRRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLURRRRLLLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLULRRRRRRLDLLLLLLDRRRRRUDRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRURRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLUDLULRRRRRRRRRRLRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURLLLDDDLULLLULDLLDRUUULDDRRULLRDUULDRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLULURRRDRDLLURRDDLLUUULDDRDRRRULLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRDDRLDLLURRLLLRDLURUDDUURDRRDLLLULURURDRDLRUUDLDRULDDRUUUULDDDRUUULLRDDRULURRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUUDDRUULDDRURRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRDRLURDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLRLRULRLRDDDLLUURRRLLURDDLUURDLULRURDRLLRURRLLRRDRLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLURRDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLLLLDDDLULURRDLUUURDRULDDRULURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRDLLURRLDRURDLLLURRRRDLLUURRRDLLURDRULLDRRULLLDRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLDLLLDDDURULDDRULLURRRLLRRRDLLURRRLLLRRRDLLURRDLUUDRDDRUUULDDRUUUDDRUULLDDRRUULLLDDRRRUULLDDURULDRDUDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRUULLLDLRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRDRLDUURDLLLURRDLLLLLRDLLLLLLLLLULLURDRLLDRDRURLULLDDRUULDRULDRRRRLULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLRRDUUDRRRRLLLLLLRDRRULLDRRLURDRRULLLLRDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLRDRRRULLLRURRRDLLLURDLLURRRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLRDDLRDLUURDLUURDLLURLULRDDRULURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRDURRRDLUDRULDLLLLURRRDLLLLLLDLLLDDDRUUULDRULLDRDRUUULDDLRRULLRDUULLURDLURRRDLLURRRLDLULRRRRDLLDRRRLLLLRRRRULLLLRDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLURRRRDRRLLURRDLLLLURRDRRLLURRDLLURRRDLLLRRRULDLLLLURDDDDRLLLLLLLLDLURRDLURRDLLRURRDLURRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRURDLLLURRRRRURRULDRDLULLDRRULLLRDRULLLDRRRRLLLRRDLLURURDLURRDDLUULLLLLUUULLRRRLLDRURDLDRURDLDRUDRLDRULURDLRURDDLLURRDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLDLRDURURDLLULLLLLUDLLDRULUURDLDRRULLDRULURRDLLURRRRDLLURRRDLDUURRDLLLURRDLLDRRURDLLLURURRRRDLDLLLUURRRRLLLLRRRRURDRDLLURDDLRUULDRUDRULDLURDDLURLLLLLLLRLLLLRUUURDLDRURDLDRURLLRRRDLULRRRDLLURDLLULRRRDLLURRRRRRRDDLLLLLULLURRRDLURRRDLLLURDLURRRRULLDRRULLDRDLUURDDRLULDRRLURDLLLRURRRULLDRRULLLDRRULLRRRDDLLLURRRULDRULUDLRRULDRDLULLDRRULULDLLLDDRRRRULLLLLURRDLLLUDRDDLULURDURDDLUDLLURRDLURRRDLLURDLULURRDLLLUURRRRRDLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURDLLULRRRULLDRRRLLLDRURRULLDLDRRULLLLLURRRLLLRRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDRLLDRURRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLDLLLLULLLURRRRLLLDRDRLURDRRRRRLULLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURDLLRDUDLLRRRURDDULURDDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUURRDLUDLURDLURRRRLLLRRDLLULRRRRDLLURRRDLLLLLLURRDLDUURRDLLDRULURRRRLDLLLURRRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRDLURRRRRLDLLLURRDLLRLLLLLLLDDLUDDDLURDUUUUDDDRUUUDLDDDRUULDRUUULDDRRUULLDRRULLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLLURRRDLDUURLDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURDLRURDLLLLLDLULDRULRDRULDRDDLUURDLLULUURRRRDDLUDRULDLULURRRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLUDLLURDLURRDLURRRLLRRLDLURRRDLLLLURRRDLLDULDDDDURUUUULDDDRUUULDDRUULRRDLLURRDLLURRDLLRDLUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDDRUURDDLURULLDDRULLURDLDRULLURDLURRDLLURRRDLLLRLURRRRRLLDRLUUDDLURURDDLULLDRRURDLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULRULLDLURRDLLURULDLDRUULDDRURRURLLLDRRRULLDRULLLDDRRUULLLUURDLDRURDLDRURDLLURRRRDLLLLLDRRRUDRULULLDRUUURDDLDRURDLLUURRDLLURRDLDRURDLLURLLRLLLURDLURRRLLLRRRRLDLULRRRDLLURRDLLLLRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDRLLLLLLDRRDULDURRRRUUULDRDLULLDRRULLLDDULDRRRULLUURRDRDLDLUUDDRULURRUDURDDLULRULDRRULLDDRURULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRULDLDRUDLURULDDRULURRLLRRDLLLDRRRULRRLRLLULRDLURUDDRULLDRULDRRDURLLRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRLULDRRRULLDRRRURLLLRDULDRRULLLDLURRDLURRDLUDLLURDRULDLUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLLDRRRULLLDLRRRULLLLDRRRLULLLDRRRULLLLDLRRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULULLLDLRDRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRULLLDRDLULDRRURDUURRRRRRRRRRRLRDLULRURRDLUUURDRDLDULRDLUURDDLURDDULURDDLURULDDRULLRRLDULDRURRRDLLLURRRRLDLLUURRRDLDLLULRRRRRDLLLRRRULLLDRURRDLLLRRRRRLLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLDLLLURRRULDRRDLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLULRRRULLLDRRRLLLDRURRULLLDDRUURURRUULLDRRDLULLDRRLUDLDRRULDDRULLRDRURLLLLRDRUULDDRLLRULLDRRLDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLULUURDLDRURDLDRURRLLRRRLDULLLRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUURRRRDLLLRURRDDLLURRLLLRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRRLDLLURRRRLLLRRRRDLULLRRRDLLLURURDRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURLLLLLRLLDDULDRULURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLRRLUUULDRULDDRUULDDRULDLRURDLDRULDDRUDLLRUDURRLLDURRLLDRURRDLLLULRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRUULDDRUULDDRUUULDDDRULDRUULDDRULDRRRDLLLURRLRRRRRURDRRRUUULLDDRRUULDDRRLDULULDLRDRURDLULLDRRRULLLLDRRRUULLLLDRDRRRURLLLLLLRDRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRULLRRDDLLURRRDLLLLRULRRURRDRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLULRURDRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURLRLLLLLLLLDLLDUULDLULLDRULUURDRDLLURRRDLLRRRRLLLURRRDLURDLULRRDLLURRDLULRRRDLULLLLLLURDLDRURRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLULRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRLDLLLULRRRRRRLLLDLRRURRDLLLURRRDLLLLURRRRRLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLULRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRRDLDLLUUDRRLLDRRURLLLURRRRRDLULRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRRULLDRULLLDRRRDLLURUDRRRRRURULDRDLULDDRULDRULLDLLLLLLLLURURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLUURRRRRRRDRDLLLLLLUURRRRRRRDDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRDLLLLLLRRRRRRRULRRDLLURRDLLLLLLLLURRDLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLRURLLRLLLRLLLLLLLLURLLDRDDRRLRDRUULDLUURDRULLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLDLDDLLLLURRDLURRRLLURRDRLDLUURDRLDLULRRRLLRDLLUURRDDLUURRLRDDLLUURRDDLUURDLLUURRRDLDLURRUDLDLRURULDDLLULUURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRULLDRRULLLRRRLLLLDRRULDRRRULLLDRRULLLDRURLLLDRULLDRRULLLDDRURRRRRRRRRULLDRULLLLRDULDRRRULLLDLRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURDLLLLLUURRRRRRRRDRDLLLLLLLLURRRURDLRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURLRLLRLLLLLLLRLLLLURLDLRURRDLLLLDLDDRUULDRUULDDRUULDLRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRRUDLLURDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLLLLLDDDDLLLURRDLLURRRDLUDRRUDLLURDRUUUDLDRUULDRUUULDDRULURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDRLLLLLLRRRRRURDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRLDULRDURLLDRURDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLUDRLURDLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLURRDLLRRRLURDLURDLRULLLLLLDLUDDDLLLLLLDRULLLLLRULLRRRRRRRDRULDRRUULDRRULLDRDRRULLLDRRRUULLLDRRRRULLDLRRRRRULDLULLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLLURRRDLLURRDLLLLLLRDDLUDDRUUULDDRUULDDLLULLLLLLLLLULRDRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDLRRULLDRRRULLLRDRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRRLLDRUULDLRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDLRRRULDRRULLRRRLLDRRRULLDRRRRULLULDDRLUURRDLLRRULLDLRRLLRRRLLDRULURRRDLLLURRRDLLLRRRRLLURRDLLLURRDLLURRRRDLLLRRRLLURRRRDLLLUDRRRULDLLURRDLLLLLLLLLDRLLDUDDRRUULLDRRRULLLRRRRRLLLDLRRRRULLLLDRDRRULLRRLUDRRULLLDRRRULLDLRRRULLDRDRDRUULDRUUULDDRUUULDDRUUDLLURRRRDLLLURRLLLDRURDLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLURRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRDDLUURDDLURDULDRDRLLUURDDDLUURRDLLRDLULUULDLLUUURDRLLDRURDLDRUDDRULURDDLURRDLLDRULURDRDLURRRDLLLURDLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDRLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRLLULLRRRDDLURRLUURDDLUUURDDLUUDRDDLURDDLURRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRDRURDLLURRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRLRDLRULDLLLLLUURLLLLLLDDLLURRRDLLURRRRLLLURRRDRLDLULRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLULRLURDLURRURRDLULRRDDLULDRULDLLUURRRRLLLLLDLLLLLLULULLDRRDLUURDDDUUURDDLDUURDDLLUURDDLUURRDLLURRDDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRULRRRDDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLULRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLRRLLLLLRRRDLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRLDLLLLLLLURRRRRRULDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLDLDRRULLLLLLLLLLRRDRULDDRUULDRULLLLLDRULURRDLUULDDRULRRRLDLURRDLLRRURLLLDRURDLLURRRLLRRDLLLURRRRRRDLLLULLRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRDLURRRRRDLLLLLLRURRRRRDLLLLLRRUUURDRLLDRULDLDRRURRRULLRDRUDDDUUDLURRDLLLLLLULRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRULLDRRULLDRRULLLDRRRDLLLUDLURURRDRRDLLLLLURDLLLURLLLDRULLURRRDLULRRRRDLLUDDULURUDURRDLDLRURRDLLDLLLLDRUULDDDRUULDRUUULDDRUUUDDUULDDRULURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRLDLLLDRRULLURDRDRULLLDRRRULLLLRLLLLLDDRULRULDRLUURRDLLUDDRULURRRDLLURRRLLLRRRLLLRRDLLRRRLLURRRLLRRRDLLLURRRDLLURRRLDLLDRRURRRRRRULRLLDRULLRRRLLLDRRRULLLDRRDLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURDLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLURRURLLLDDRURDDLLUURUDDUUDURDDLUURRRDLLURRRLDURDLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRRLDLURDULDRURDLLRURDLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRULDLURRDLLLLLLLLUDDULLLLLLLDDRUULDRULDRRULLRDRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRRLLLRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLLRRRRRLLLURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRDLURRDLLLULRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRRULLUURDDRULURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLLLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLUDRDDDDRRULDLUUURDDLULURDLURRDLLUURRDLULLLLDRRULDRRULLDRULLDRRRLLLRRRULLLDRRRRLLLRRRLULLDDRRUULDRUDLURDRURLULLRRDLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRLDLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRDLLLLUDDDLLURRDULUDRLLURRDLULLLLLLLDDRLDLDLUUDRDUUDDRURULLDRUULDDRUULURDRRULLDRRULLDRRRULLDLRRRULLLDULDRULDRRRLULDRRURDLULDDRRRRUULLDRRULDLDRRRURULLLLDRRRRULLDRRRRULLLDDRDLLURDRDLUUURDDLUURDLULRRLLURRDLULLLDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLURRRRRRDRLLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRDLLLRLRLDLDUUULDDDDRUUUUDRDDLDULRRDLUURDDLUDRDLUURDDLURRDLLULRRRLRULDDRURDLLUUDLLLULDRURDLLURRRDLLLURRRRRLLLLRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLULDDRRRRULURDRLLLLRRRURDLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLUDLULLLLLURRDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRDRLLDRUURDLDRUUULUDDDRUUULDLRRLLDDRRUULDRDLURRRDDLLULRDLULLLLLLLURRDLLURDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLDLLUURRRDRDLLURRDLLLLDRRRRULURRDLURRRDLLURRDDLULRLLLLLLLURUDLLURLDULLDRUDDRURRDLLLUURDLDURRRLLLDRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRRLLLRRRLLLRRDLLULUULDDRULDLRRLDRURRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURURRRDLLLUURLDDDRDDLLUURRDDLULUUURDDDUURDDLULUURRRDLULRURDRDLURRDLDULURDLLDLUUURDLURDDUURDDLUURRRDRLRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLLLLDLDUULDDLUURDDDRURUUULLDDDRUUUULDDDRUUULDDRULURRLLRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLLLRRRRRULLLLDDRRULURRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRUDLLURLRLDRULLLLRLRRLLLLDDLLLRDRLRRRLLUUURDDLUURDLUULRRRRDLLURRDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRLDLURRRLLLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLULLLLRDLDDRDDLUURDUDLUUUDDUURDDUUUDDLUDRDLUURDLULURRRDLDLUURRRDLULDLRLDRULURRDLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDLLLURRDLLLLLRLLLLDDLUDDLUDDRUULDRUULDRUULDDRURLLRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRULDRRRLURDLULURRRDLLLURRRRLLLRRRDLLULRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLLLRRULRDRULLLLDDLLDDLDURDLUUURDDDRUUUUDDDUUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDRUUULDDRULURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRLRRLDLURRDLLLLLRDDDUUDLUDDUURDDLUUURDDLUURDLUURRRDLLURRDLURRDLLURRDLULDDLUURRRLLRDLLDUULDDDRUULDDRULDDRDRUUUDLDDRUULDRULULDLDRURLLDRUUDLDRRLLRURLLLRRRLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRULLURRDLURRRDLLURLLDDRRULDLUULUURDLDRDDRULUURDLDRURDLLURRRDLURDLRURDLLLLLDRRRRRULLLUDUDLURDLURURDDLULURRRDLLDRRLLURRDLLULLUURDLDRURRDLURRLDLLURRDLURRRDLLUDRDULDRUDLRURDLLURRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLDDRUUDLURRDLLURDLURRRRDLULDRURDLLURDLLUURRRDRDLLUURDLLLLDRRRUDRURULDRULLLRDRULLDRULLLDDRUDRURUURDDLUURRDDLURULLLDDRRRRULDURDLULDRUULLLDDRRULLURRDLLURRRDLLLLLDRRRRRULLRULLLLDRRDLULDRDUURLDRURDLURULDDRULUDRDLUURDULDDRULURDDLURLLLURDLURRDUDLURDLLURRLDRRULLDRRULDRUDLRURDLLURRDLUDRURDLLURRDLLLLURRDLURDULDRULRDRLLURDRULLDRLRRUDLULDRRULDLULDRULL


----------



## imvelox (Jul 11, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in *9.127*, 59 moves, 6.464tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




164891031513711121425

DDRURDLUUURDLDRULDDRULLUURDLDRURDLUURRDDLLLRUURDDLUULDRRULL


----------



## soup (Jul 12, 2014)

40x40 sliding puzzle: 3:32:28.387, 249947 moves, 19.606 tps


----------



## soup (Jul 14, 2014)

18x18puzzle (323puzzle): 18:37.778, 19102 moves, 17.089 tps


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 17, 2014)

15 puzzle sim avg12/50/100 UWRs

4.760, 4.631, 4.632, 4.911, 4.168, 4.135, 5.127, 4.560, 4.864, (6.911), 4.135, (3.311) = *4.592 avg12*

3.856, 5.368, 5.391, 4.599, 4.263, 5.659, 4.046, 5.056, 4.761, 5.895, 5.447, 5.959, 3.580, 6.279, 5.375, 5.175, 3.640, 6.087, 6.113, 4.367, 4.727, 4.966, 5.054, 4.240, 4.770, 5.255, 4.200, 4.760, 4.631, 4.632, 4.911, 4.168, 4.135, 5.127, 4.560, 4.864, (6.911), 4.135, (3.311), 5.743, 5.728, 4.015, 4.752, 6.278, 6.768, 4.135, 5.256, 4.928, 5.646, 4.024 = *4.944 avg50* sub 5!!!

4.272, 5.584, 5.504, 5.264, 5.328, 6.007, 4.176, 5.752, 5.575, 4.454, 4.559, 6.679, 5.272, 6.064, 5.336, (10.007), 6.224, 5.560, 6.216, 5.839, 5.080, 5.319, 5.232, 5.511, 4.520, 5.840, 5.991, 6.151, 6.185, 4.648, 4.440, 4.495, 5.696, 5.608, 5.127, 4.799, 4.632, 7.254, 4.832, 6.234, 5.280, 6.887, 5.616, 5.448, 6.928, 5.080, 3.856, 5.368, 5.391, 4.599, 4.263, 5.659, 4.046, 5.056, 4.761, 5.895, 5.447, 5.959, 3.580, 6.279, 5.375, 5.175, 3.640, 6.087, 6.113, 4.367, 4.727, 4.966, 5.054, 4.240, 4.770, 5.255, 4.200, 4.760, 4.631, 4.632, 4.911, 4.168, 4.135, 5.127, 4.560, 4.864, 6.911, 4.135, (3.311), 5.743, 5.728, 4.015, 4.752, 6.278, 6.768, 4.135, 5.256, 4.928, 5.646, 4.024, 6.640, 4.719, 5.637, 3.472 = *5.216 avg100*

also soup got a 4.421 avg5 which is 2nd in the world behind my 3.951 and ahead of qqwrefs 4.521

edit: WAT 2.000 single


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 17, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> WAIT HOLY **** WHAT THE HECK IS THAT TPS?! RECONSTRUCT PLZZZZ



16 tps is nothing special really, soup has had sub 4 solves with over 21 tps on 15 puzzle


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 18, 2014)

99 puzzle 1:46.543, pb by 5 seconds


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 21, 2014)

15 puzzle with hard scrambles

6.807, 6.504, 7.295, 6.263, 5.888, 7.424, 6.655, 6.607, 6.839, 7.582, 6.608, 7.735, 7.210, 6.673, 7.615, 8.143, 6.801, 6.289, 6.231, 7.783, 7.807, 7.471, 8.734, 7.200, 5.631, 7.528, 7.416, 7.281, 7.495, 6.520, 7.280, 6.213, 7.183, 6.784, 6.941, (9.023), 7.935, 7.509, 6.722, (4.631), 7.032, 8.017, 6.551, 5.544, 6.848, 6.751, 5.903, 6.520, 6.542, 5.512 = 6.954 avg50. 96.333 movecount average (normal is about 77)

scramble list:



Spoiler



12 0 9 10\15 2 14 13\7 4 3 6\8 11 5 1
8 12 11 13\0 15 14 9\6 4 2 1\3 7 10 5
8 0 13 10\12 14 9 11\7 15 2 5\3 4 6 1
0 11 10 9\15 7 14 13\2 4 3 1\12 8 6 5
12 15 9 14\0 11 10 1\7 13 5 2\4 8 6 3
15 0 13 9\11 12 2 14\7 10 6 5\8 4 3 1
0 12 14 10\7 15 11 13\6 8 2 9\4 3 5 1
15 11 13 14\3 12 10 1\4 0 6 5\7 8 2 9
15 11 12 9\6 0 14 13\8 4 5 10\7 3 2 1
8 14 15 10\11 0 9 13\4 7 5 1\12 3 6 2
11 15 12 14\0 13 10 9\7 3 4 5\2 8 1 6
8 15 9 10\0 11 12 14\3 13 1 6\4 7 2 5
0 12 10 13\15 9 14 11\2 7 6 1\3 4 8 5
0 13 10 9\15 11 14 1\8 3 5 6\7 12 4 2
11 15 14 9\0 12 13 10\8 5 7 6\2 3 4 1
12 11 10 13\0 15 3 9\14 4 1 2\7 8 6 5
12 15 14 13\0 10 9 2\3 7 5 11\4 8 6 1
11 15 12 9\14 0 5 13\4 7 6 2\3 8 1 10
11 0 14 10\2 15 13 9\12 8 1 6\4 3 5 7
12 14 9 6\15 0 10 11\4 7 1 13\3 8 2 5
0 12 13 10\14 15 11 6\7 4 1 5\3 8 2 9
0 15 14 10\12 11 13 3\7 4 1 9\8 2 6 5
15 8 10 14\0 11 13 9\3 7 6 2\4 12 5 1
12 11 14 6\10 0 15 9\8 7 1 13\3 4 2 5
11 12 9 14\7 0 13 10\3 4 15 1\2 8 5 6
7 15 13 14\11 0 5 9\4 8 2 6\3 12 10 1
12 8 14 9\0 10 11 13\15 4 5 2\7 3 6 1
8 12 9 13\10 15 0 14\4 7 6 5\3 11 1 2
15 12 9 14\10 11 2 13\0 8 4 6\3 7 5 1
15 13 12 9\11 0 10 14\4 3 7 2\8 5 1 6
8 0 13 11\15 12 10 14\6 4 1 2\7 3 5 9
14 15 13 7\11 0 9 10\3 4 5 6\12 8 1 2
10 0 13 14\15 12 9 5\8 7 1 2\4 11 6 3
15 0 11 14\10 12 9 13\4 5 1 6\3 7 8 2
0 11 13 14\12 15 9 5\3 7 4 1\2 8 6 10
12 11 10 13\3 0 14 9\15 8 5 1\6 4 7 2
15 14 10 13\0 11 9 1\7 8 4 5\12 3 2 6
10 0 9 11\12 15 14 13\8 7 5 6\4 3 2 1
15 11 12 13\0 9 2 10\3 7 14 1\4 8 5 6
0 15 13 14\12 4 2 10\8 3 9 5\7 11 1 6
12 14 9 13\15 0 10 5\4 11 2 1\3 8 7 6
12 14 6 10\11 0 13 9\7 15 2 1\8 3 4 5
11 0 13 6\12 15 2 9\8 4 14 5\7 3 1 10
0 9 15 5\11 12 13 14\3 4 2 1\7 8 10 6
12 8 13 10\0 11 9 15\4 6 2 14\7 3 5 1
0 12 9 10\15 14 11 13\8 7 1 6\3 4 2 5
11 15 14 10\12 0 7 13\3 5 6 1\8 4 2 9
11 0 13 9\12 7 1 14\15 3 5 10\4 8 6 2
0 12 6 9\15 11 14 1\3 4 5 13\7 8 10 2
11 5 0 9\12 15 13 14\7 4 10 1\3 8 2 6


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 21, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> 15 puzzle with hard scrambles



What's the criteria for a 'hard' scramble?


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 21, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> sum of manhattan distances of tiles (including the blank) from their solved position >= 60



Do you know any 15 puzzle sims for Mac? I really want to get into speed sliding but I only have Mac.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 21, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> Do you know any 15 puzzle sims for Mac? I really want to get into speed sliding but I only have Mac.



theres this one but probably nothing better


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 21, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> Do you know any 15 puzzle sims for Mac? I really want to get into speed sliding but I only have Mac.



This


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 21, 2014)

1:14.360 9x9 sliding puzzle !!

have done NxN puzzle in less than N² seconds for N=2 to 9 now and I'm about 7 seconds away on 10x10 (pb is 1:46.something)


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 21, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> 1:14.360 9x9 sliding puzzle !!
> 
> have done NxN puzzle in less than N² seconds for N=2 to 9 now and I'm about 7 seconds away on 10x10 (pb is 1:46.something)



Nice!
How long have you been speed sliding and how much did you improve overtime?


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 22, 2014)

8puzzle BLD: 7.267 avg5 

I've never tried this before. It's quite fun.


----------



## soup (Jul 27, 2014)

14x14 sliding puzzle (195puzzle): 8:24.868, 8335 moves, 16.509 tps


----------



## soup (Jul 28, 2014)

15x15 sliding puzzle: 9:55.789
first sub10


----------



## soup (Jul 29, 2014)

15x15 sliding puzzle: 9:39.645, 10259 moves, 17.698 tps


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 30, 2014)

99 puzzle "almost-linear" FMC

1420 STM/898 MTM (undoing moves allowed but only 1 attempt at the solve). actual linear movecount was 1438 STM



Spoiler



46 7 12 16 98 4 6 59 78 13\65 31 48 23 58 96 73 92 50 21\36 89 5 37 79 83 68 28 66 67\51 75 33 61 3 8 63 86 88 1\84 76 14 60 39 27 35 64 69 56\22 19 25 10 87 54 49 43 2 20\17 57 85 90 80 11 72 62 38 9\45 77 32 44 47 0 15 18 95 82\71 55 34 52 41 29 94 99 97 30\53 70 93 81 40 42 74 26 91 24

RDLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLULDDRRDLUUULDDDLLURDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDRDLLUUURDDLURRRDDLURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLDLULURURDDDLUURDRDLLULUURDRDRRDLLLLUULDRRRRRRDLLLLLLUUUUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRDLLURDLLURDDLUURDDLUURRRRRRDRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRULLDRULLDDRULLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLURRDLUURDDLUURRURDDLUURRDLLLLLURDRULURDRULDRRULURRDLLUUULLDRURDLURRDLDDDDRUUUULLLDDDDDRRDLULLDRRURRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUURDDDDLDRUUULLDRUUUULDDDRULLDDRRULURULDLLUURRRDLLLULUULLLDRRULDDDRRUUULDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRDRUULLDRRULDDDLLLDDLUURDDDLUUUULLLDLUUURDDLDRULURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURURRDDLDRRULLURRRDLLURRRDLLURURDDDLULUURDLLDRUULDDDRRDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLDRDRDLURUULDLLURRDLLLURRDLLLDRUULDDDRUUULDDRURURDDLURDRDLLLLURRULLLDRRULLLDDRURDLULDRRUULLDRULLDRRRULDRRULLLDRURDRRULLURRRDLLLDRRRRULLLURRRDLLURURDDLLUURURDDLLUURURDDLULLLUURDRDLLURDLDDDRUUUULDDDDLDRRUUUULDDDLDRRUUURDDDLLULLDRRRUURDLDRURDRULDLLUULULURRDLURDRRULLLDRRRULLURRURDDLLDDRULDDRRULLURDDLUULDDRULLDRRRULUULURRDLDDLLUUUULDRURULDLURRRDLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRDRUULLLURRRRDLLLDRRUURDDLDLUULDDDRUURDLDRRULLDLURULDLDDRULDDRURUULDDRURDLDRURDLLURULDRRUULLULURDRULURDLDRULLDDRRULLURDLDRDRUULLLDDLULDDRUUULDDDDDRUUUULDRRDLLDRULURDDDLUURDRUUURULLURDRULURDRULDDDDDRRUUUUULLDRDDDLURDLUURDLUURDDLLLLDRUUULDDDDRUUURDDLURRDLLLDRRULDRRULLULURRDLLDRRURULULDRURRDDDLULURDLDRURDLLURRUULDDLLLUURDDLUURDRULDRRULURRDLDDLLUURDRRDLLULURDDLURULDLDRRULDRURDLLUUULDRRULDDRURULDRDLLUULDDRRULLDRRULLDRUULDRDLUU



edit: wow stannics sliding puzzle solver has still not found a solution shorter than this (stuck at 1424)


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 3, 2014)

3.042	40 moves	13.149 TPS	5 1 15 4\3 14 8 6\9 2 0 11\13 12 7 10	DR2DLU2LD2RUL2UR2DLU2LD2RURUL2DR2UL2DRUL

Finally a good single where the TPS was better than average. Still no sub 3 though, I want to be the fourth person to do it.


----------



## Millet (Sep 3, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 3.042	40 moves	13.149 TPS	5 1 15 4\3 14 8 6\9 2 0 11\13 12 7 10	DR2DLU2LD2RUL2UR2DLU2LD2RURUL2DR2UL2DRUL
> 
> Finally a good single where the TPS was better than average. Still no sub 3 though, I want to be the fourth person to do it.



What puzzle?


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 3, 2014)

Millet said:


> What puzzle?


15 puzzle sliding sim


----------



## soup (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## TDM (Oct 17, 2014)

4:29.027 99-puzzle, 2284 moves. I think this is my first sub-5... I don't do big slidysim often.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 22, 2014)

15 Puzzle PB from Monday [SlidySim]


Time: 2.492	
Movecount: 30 [UWR]
TPS: 12.038	
Scramble: 1 4 0 11\9 2 7 3\13 5 15 10\8 6 14 12	
Reconstruction: RUL2DRURU2RD2LU2LDRDLULDR2UL2U


----------



## soup (Oct 30, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 4.518 15 puzzle average of 5. How does this compare to soup?



edit: oh, cool. 4.386 avg5
(4.080), 4.936, 4.080, (6.151), 4.143 = 4.386
oh, cool. 4.995 avg12
4.319, 4.576, 5.111, 4.712, (7.056), (4.080), 4.936, 4.080, 6.151, 4.143, 5.679, 6.248 = 4.995

:^)


----------



## soup (Nov 20, 2014)

15puzl 4.352 avg5: 4.368, (5.112), 4.088, (3.272), 4.608 = 4.354


----------



## TDM (Nov 23, 2014)

15 puzzle, third sub-4.

3.845, 48 moves, 12.483 TPS
0 1 7 4\12 3 13 6\14 5 9 8\15 2 11 10
LU3LD2RULD2RURUL2UR2DL2DR2UL2DLUR2DLU2LDRURDL2U

Also, 11.888, 12.293, 12.189, 12.152, 10.895, (12.406), 11.899, 12.121, (9.926), 11.058, 11.909, 12.186 = 11.859 TPS Ao12.

E: 4.322, 53 moves, 12.262 TPS
1 2 4 0\15 5 8 12\6 9 11 3\13 14 10 7
U2RDLDRURURDL2UR2DLU2L2D2RU2RD2LULURDRUL2DRURDLULDRUL

E2: wat
3.603, 46 moves, 12.767 TPS
6 3 12 11\13 0 1 4\8 5 9 15\2 14 10 7
LDLURDRU2RULDRDLURD2LURUL2UR2DL2ULD2RU2LD2RULU
Two sub-4s in four hours...


----------



## TDM (Nov 29, 2014)

Randomno said:


> How do people even sub-7 4x4...


I can sub-4 4x4!



Spoiler



... 4x4 slidysim.


Spoiler



3.619, 40 moves, 11.052 TPS
1 3 15 4\5 2 13 10\9 14 0 7\12 11 8 6
D2RU2LDR2ULURD2L3U2RDLUR2D2LU2RD2L2URUL






E: 3.725, 42 moves, 11.275 TPS
5 3 11 12\2 0 4 1\9 6 14 8\13 15 7 10
L2DR*URLD*URDLUR2DLU2L2D2RU2*LUDR*ULD2RU2RDL2U

A couple of fails (and therefore pauses too), should've been much faster

E2: 3.810, 45 moves, 11.811 TPS
2 8 3 12\5 4 1 6\9 7 15 11\0 13 10 14
LD2LUR2DLDRU2LDLURD2LULDR2ULURUL2DR2UL2D2RU2L

So many sub-4s today... still no sub-3s.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Dec 1, 2014)

First sub-25 on my tablet. 87 moves.
I am very slow.


----------



## TDM (Dec 2, 2014)

3.846, 46 moves, 11.960 TPS
2 3 15 11\5 1 6 4\14 8 7 10\9 13 12 0
DR3DL2DLURDR2U3L3D2RULURDLDRU2LDRURDLULDRUL

such an easy scramble...

E: 40 move solution
DR3DL2DLURDR2U3L3DRURDL2DRULURDLDRULU


----------



## United Thought (Jun 21, 2015)

Tried mouse mode today and broke all my PBs for all cats about 3 times at least:

4x4:

*singles:*

[time & movecount] 
16.879



Spoiler: reconstruction



2 3 10 4
15 1 11 8
5 7 9 14
13 12 0 6

LD2RDR2UL3DR2UDRLURDLURDL3UR3LULDR2UL2URDUL2D2RULUR2D2L2U2RDLDR2ULURD2L2U2

77 moves, 4.561tps



[tps]
6.861tps



Spoiler: reconstruction



7 0 11 4
3 6 1 9
8 2 13 5
14 12 15 10

L2RURLURDLURD2LUR2DL2UR2DL2URDRUL3UR2DL2UR3DL2UR2DLUL2RDRUL2DR2ULDR2LRULURD2LUL2DR2ULRDLURDL2UR2DLULDRULDR2U2L2DR2UL2DR2ULDULD2U2RDLDR2ULURD2L2U2RDLU

151 moves, 22.007



*Ao5s:*

[time]
23.759 = (32.494), 28.543, 22.007, 20.727, (18.767)



Spoiler: reconstructions



32.494:

7 3 4 13
12 2 10 6
11 8 14 1
9 0 15 5

L2DURDLRDLURDLDRURDLUR2DL2ULU2RDLDR2ULDR2UL3DRULDR2LUDRULUDRDRLRLURUDLURDULD2RU2LDLDR2ULURD2L3URDLU2RDLRULR2DL2URDLDRURDL2URDULDRULDRURDL2RULDRULDR2UL2DR2ULURDLURDLDURDL2URUL

176 moves, 5.416tps

28.543:

5 14 13 9
15 3 10 0
7 12 1 2
8 4 6 11

U2D2UR2DLDLU2RD2LURDLUR2DL2URDLUR2ULURDLUR2D3L2UR2DL2U2RD2LULDR3ULURDL2DR2ULU2LR2DL2UR2DL2UR2DLURD3L2U3RDLULD2RURLURDLURDLRDL2UR2DLULDRULDR2UL2DR2ULURDLURDRLDL2U2

166 moves, 5.815tps

22.007:


7 0 11 4
3 6 1 9
8 2 13 5
14 12 15 10

L2RURLURDLURD2LUR2DL2UR2DL2URDRUL3UR2DL2UR3DL2UR2DLUL2RDRUL2DR2ULDR2LRULURD2LUL2DR2ULRDLURDL2UR2DLULDRULDR2U2L2DR2UL2DR2ULDULD2U2RDLDR2ULURD2L2U2RDLU

151 moves, 6.861tps

20.727:


0 4 3 11
12 7 2 8
9 6 5 14
10 1 13 15

U2DLDU3RDLDRULD2RULDLUDURDLUR2DL2URDLULDR3UL2RLUR2DULDL2RUR2DL2UR2LUL2RDR2UL2DRULDRL2DR2ULRULDLDUR2DLRUL2DR2ULURDLUDRLURD2L2URUL

130 moves, 6.272tps

18.767


12 5 10 11
9 3 13 2
4 1 8 7
14 0 6 15

L2RD3RU2LD2ULRDLURDLUDRURDLUR2DL3UR3DL3UDRULDRUR2ULDRDL2URUL2D2RULDR3UL3URDLUR3DULURD2L2UR2DL2U2LDR2LDURDL2U2

116 moves, 6.181tps



[movecount]

139.666 = (153), (110), 153, 149, 117



Spoiler: reconstructions



153:

6 14 11 10
0 9 7 2
12 3 8 5
15 4 1 13

L2U2RDLDRURD2L2URDLUR2DL3URU2RDLURD2ULDR2DL3UR2DLURU2RD3LU2RD2LUL2DR3U2L3D2R3ULULR2L2DR2ULUL2R2DL2URDLURDRLURLDRULDRDRU2L2DRUL2D2R2UL2DR2ULURD2L2U2

27.623, 5.538tps

110:


14 8 15 12
10 13 4 7
6 11 1 5
2 0 3 9

L2RDURDRULDLDRURD2LU2RD2LULU2RD2U2L2D3RU2LD2RU2LURLDURDLDR2ULDR2UL3URDLDR2ULDR2ULDLURDRULURD2LUL2DRULUR2DLUL

21.127, 5.206tps

153:


9 13 3 14
10 2 4 5
7 0 12 15
11 6 1 8

LURL2D3U2D2RURDLU2RD2L2R3U3L3D3RURDL2UR3DL3U3RDLDRUR2DL3UR3DL2DR2ULU2RD3L2ULURDLUR2DLURDRULURD2LU2L2D2RURDLULDRURDLULDURURD2LULDURDLURULDR2UL2

29.078, 5.261tps

149:


6 7 3 2
12 10 5 11
9 8 1 15
0 4 14 13

L3RLD2RURD2L2UR2DL2URDLUR2DLUDLU2RLD2RU2R2D2LU2RULDRDLULDR2DL2ULDR3UL2URULDRUDRULDRLDURDLULUDRULD2LUDRURDLURDL2UR2DLULDR2U2L2DRDULDR2ULURD2L2U2RDLU

27.559, 5.406tps

117:


10 6 4 1
0 2 7 11
12 3 15 8
9 13 14 5

L2DLUR2DLUR2DLU2RD2LULDLURDR2U2LUL2DR2ULDRURDL2RDRU2L2DR2ULDLRLDRULDLURDLURLRDU2D2LU2RD2LU2R2DL2DR2ULURD2L2U2RDLURDLU

19.391, 6.033tps



[tps]
6.240 = (6.861), 6.272, 6.181, (5.727), 6.268



Spoiler: not another set of reconstructions



6.861:

7 0 11 4
3 6 1 9
8 2 13 5
14 12 15 10

L2RURLURDLURD2LUR2DL2UR2DL2URDRUL3UR2DL2UR3DL2UR2DLUL2RDRUL2DR2ULDR2LRULURD2LUL2DR2ULRDLURDL2UR2DLULDRULDR2U2L2DR2UL2DR2ULDULD2U2RDLDR2ULURD2L2U2RDLU

22.007, 151 moves

6.272:


0 4 3 11
12 7 2 8
9 6 5 14
10 1 13 15

U2DLDU3RDLDRULD2RULDLUDURDLUR2DL2URDLULDR3UL2RLUR2DULDL2RUR2DL2UR2LUL2RDR2UL2DRULDRL2DR2ULRULDLDUR2DLRUL2DR2ULURDLUDRLURD2L2URUL

20.727, 130 moves

6.181:


12 5 10 11
9 3 13 2
4 1 8 7
14 0 6 15

L2RD3RU2LD2ULRDLURDLUDRURDLUR2DL3UR3DL3UDRULDRUR2ULDRDL2URUL2D2RULDR3UL3URDLUR3DULURD2L2UR2DL2U2LDR2LDURDL2U2

18.767, 116 moves

5.727:


11 8 6 4
9 10 13 15
2 5 14 3
12 0 1 7

L2RDURLD2RU2LD2R2UL2D2RULUDLURDLDR2ULDRULDULDRULDR2URLDRU2LD2RULUL2DR3UL3RDR2UL2DR2ULULDRDRULURDLURDLDURDLUL2RDUDLRULUDUDUR2D2LURDLULDRURDL2UR2DLRULRDLURDLULUR2DLUDLRDULDR2ULURDLURD2LULRDLURUL

33.870, 194 moves

6.268:


14 11 13 4
12 9 7 0
5 3 6 1
8 2 10 15

U2D2URDLDRULDRURLU2RDRL2URDLDRLDRL2R2UL2DR2UL2DRURLRLDRLURDLURURD2LU2LURDLRUL2D3RU2LD2RUR2L2UR2DL2RUL2DR2ULRL2UR3DL2UR2DUL2D2R2LUDRULURD2LUL2DRURDL2UR2DLULDR2ULURLDURDL2DR2ULURDLURD2L2URUL

30.310, 190 moves


----------



## United Thought (Jun 23, 2015)

New tps PB:

7.224

E: Broke this literally 30 seconds later on next solve!

New PB: 8.015

E2:

Time PB so close!

10.759

7 0 9 3
2 11 4 12
13 1 8 5
15 6 14 10
U2LD2RURDLULULDRDLURURURD2L2UR2DLULDRUDLULDR2ULURDLULDRURDLULDRUL
10.759, 65 moves, 6.041tps


----------

